# Russian Ukraine War------>Political Shitshow



## GSgator

Sounds like Russia just declared war and started  the invasion. I sure hope we keep our noses out of this. I’m sure with the direction this administration has taken this country they need the eyes off of them and they will somehow get America involved.


----------



## GSgator

The Drums of War Are Louder Than Ever | The Charlie Kirk Show LIVE 02.22.22
					

The Charlie Kirk Show is LIVE on Salem Radio Stations across the country with analysis of the ongoing pressure campaign being waged by globalist forces hellbent on starting WWIII. He has an update on




					rumble.com


----------



## Bro Bundy

Best to leave Russians alone


----------



## slicwilly2000

I hope Joe's handlers keep him out of Ukraine.  

Slic.


----------



## GSgator

I’m sure Biden’s Woke ass  administration will make their shitty ass bad decisions they alway make and guess who is watching this CHINA.  Next will be China evading Taiwan then those  2 will team up to solidify the power grab China will try   to be the worlds super power. The way we pulled out of   Afghanistan started this entire chain reaction we showed weakness.


----------



## Tazz

Latest Russia-Ukraine updates: Tens of thousands flee their homes
					

Ukraine invasion news from February 24: UN says several thousand Ukrainians crossing into neighbouring countries.




					www.aljazeera.com
				




Live updates on bottom


----------



## Fatkid

GSgator said:


> I’m sure Biden’s Woke ass  administration will make their shitty ass bad decisions they alway make and guess who is watching this CHINA.  Next will be China evading Taiwan then those  2 will team up to solidify the power grab China will try   to be the worlds super power. The way we pulled out of   Afghanistan started this entire chain reaction we showed weakness.


Well hopefully he will do as he said, and only get Involved if NATO allies are attacked. Ukraine is not NATO. I do think leaving Afghanistan was inevitable, but the way they did it was absolutely horrid.


----------



## BRICKS

-Russia doesnt invade Ukraine because valuable pipeline with Russia's lifeblood flow through Ukraine

-Russia starts Nord Stream II pipeline to bypass Ukraine with their precious oil

-Trump administration sanctions Russia and pipeline construction stops, Ukraine secure

-A bunch of assholes and some cheating elect Biden

-Biden executive orders the shit out of everything Trump, including sanctions against Russia

- Within 4 days construction on Nordstream II resumes

Here we are today, European war unfolding, no longer energy independent to insulate against world events affecting our petroleum prices, as well as we import a shitload of Russian oil (gee, Thanks Joe and whoever controls your strings.

-Next Chapter:  America gets involved and the Biden admin Pat's themselves on the back for putting out a fire they started.

I don't think Hollywood could write shit this stupid.  Sad thing is, the powers that be aren't being stupid, everything is done with a purpose toward an agenda.

So hurray, let's secure Ukraine's border but fuck America and securing our own border.


----------



## GSgator

No Ukraine isn’t NATO but  Biden’s  attack against fossil fuels created a domino effect and there’s a couple NATO countries that get most of their energy from Russia Germany being the main one . I think they even exported us a shit load d barrels of oil last month so we’re pretty fucking dependent on Russia as well the sanctions won’t do jack shit. The only way to make Russia really pay is for us to become energy independent again  and export oil to Germany and the other NATI countries that  depends on Russia’s energy. 

You already know we ain’t gonna be doing that here Trump had us energy independent for the first time in generations. Depending on other countries for our energy should be a National crisis.


----------



## Tazz

Tazz said:


> Latest Russia-Ukraine updates: Tens of thousands flee their homes
> 
> 
> Ukraine invasion news from February 24: UN says several thousand Ukrainians crossing into neighbouring countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live updates on bottom



Updated 3 minutes ago on this link.

Full scale invasion.

This is looking pretty bad, hopefully the media is hyping this up, but I don’t see how they could be doing that here.

“Ukraine reported rocket attacks on military facilities throughout Ukraine and that Russian troops had landed in the southern port cities of Odessa and Mariupol. It also reported staff and passengers evacuating Kyiv’s Boryspil airport.

“Putin has just launched a full-scale invasion of Ukraine. Peaceful Ukrainian cities are under strikes,” Kuleba said. “This is a war of aggression. Ukraine will defend itself and will win. The world can and must stop Putin. The time to act is now.””


----------



## Fatkid

GSgator said:


> No Ukraine isn’t NATO but  Biden’s  attack against fossil fuels created a domino effect and there’s a couple NATO countries that get most of their energy from Russia Germany being the main one . I think they even exported us a shit load d barrels of oil last month so we’re pretty fucking dependent on Russia as well the sanctions won’t do jack shit. The only way to make Russia really pay is for us to become energy independent again  and export oil to Germany and the other NATI countries that  depends on Russia’s energy.
> 
> You already know we ain’t gonna be doing that here Trump had us energy independent for the first time in generations. Depending on other countries for our energy should be a National crisis.


Yes, it's all heavily reflected through the gas prices. Here on the West Coast it's nearly 4 dollars a gallon.


----------



## GSgator

This will be a bloody war but this isn’t our fight we have to fix our country and like BRICKS said fix our border.


----------



## GSgator

Is Everyone Looking at Political Divisions the Wrong Way? | Charlie Kirk | POLITICS | Rubin Report
					

Dave Rubin of “The Rubin Report” talks to Charlie Kirk (Founder, President of Turning Point USA) about the bright side of institutions failing, why conservatives should be cautious about a red wave mi




					rumble.com


----------



## Tazz

GSgator said:


> This will be a bloody war but this isn’t our fight we have to fix our country and like BRICKS said fix our border.



"Now a few important, very important words for those who may be tempted to intervene in ongoing events from the outside," Putin said. "Whoever tries to interfere with us, and even more so to create threats to our country, to our people, should know that Russia's response will be immediate and will lead you to such consequences as you have never experienced in your history. We are ready for any development of events. All necessary decisions in this regard have been made. I hope that I will be heard."

-Putin


----------



## GSgator

^^^ We have a crises here in America we need to fix . This guys interview really caught my attention he has a really good perspective on how shit is and how things might  play out.


----------



## GSgator

Tazz said:


> "Now a few important, very important words for those who may be tempted to intervene in ongoing events from the outside," Putin said. "Whoever tries to interfere with us, and even more so to create threats to our country, to our people, should know that Russia's response will be immediate and will lead you to such consequences as you have never experienced in your history. We are ready for any development of events. All necessary decisions in this regard have been made. I hope that I will be heard."
> 
> -Putin


Yea I heard that so WTF does that mean nuclear intervention???? They’ve been launching their hypersonic missiles do we even have a defense for that? Both China and Russia has been testing these for a little while now .


----------



## Achilleus

TFW you're a quarter Ukrainian, and your Ukrainian family has hated Russia for a long time due to some past fucked up things. 
Ukraine has been getting fucked by Poland, Lithuania and Russia for hundreds of years. Finally gets independence but Russia is still knocking at their door. They annex Crimea, nothing really happens. They start a proxy war on the border of Ukraine for the past 6-8 years, no one really gave a fuck or talked about that. I'm fucking glad that people are finally paying attention.


----------



## Fatkid

Tazz said:


> "Now a few important, very important words for those who may be tempted to intervene in ongoing events from the outside," Putin said. "Whoever tries to interfere with us, and even more so to create threats to our country, to our people, should know that Russia's response will be immediate and will lead you to such consequences as you have never experienced in your history. We are ready for any development of events. All necessary decisions in this regard have been made. I hope that I will be heard."
> 
> -Putin


I honestly believe Putin is not full of shit. He will follow through on his word. Direct and to the point, but most of all .. scary.


----------



## Tazz

GSgator said:


> Yea I heard that so WTF does that mean nuclear intervention???? They’ve been launching their hypersonic missiles do we even have a defense for that?



No idea, that sounds like a nuclear threat 100%.

I’m pretty sure no country is going to take that lightly. 

Hypersonic missiles go 3800mph, faster than the speed of sound. There’s no defense. 

I do hope this dies down, I never listen to the media, but i am now. Like i said, I really hope they are hyping this up, because this sounds like a shit show.


----------



## Joliver

Fuel prices up 4% in 2 min after hours. Brent up to $100 a barrel. 

US is diverting fuel to EU to offset nord stream "disruption." 

Fuel up tomorrow morning. Godspeed. 

You new green deal pieces of shit have dead Ukrainians on your hands. You gas up last.


----------



## Fatkid

Tazz said:


> No idea, that sounds like a nuclear threat 100%.
> 
> I’m pretty sure no country is going to take that lightly.
> 
> Hypersonic missiles go 3800mph, faster than the speed of sound. There’s no defense.
> 
> I do hope this dies down, I never listen to the media, but i am now. Like i said, I really hope they are hyping this up, because this sounds like a shit show.


It will blow over just like it always does... However, the 20s have been a twilight zone episode... Soooo


----------



## GSgator

Fatkid said:


> It will blow over just like it always does... However, the 20s have been a twilight zone episode... Soooo


I hope man but I think this is the beginning of something so much bigger. Just keep a eye on what China does.


----------



## Fatkid

Joliver said:


> Fuel prices up 4% in 2 min after hours. Brent up to $100 a barrel.
> 
> US is diverting fuel to EU to offset nord stream "disruption."
> 
> Fuel up tomorrow morning. Goodspeed.
> 
> You new green deal pieces of shit have dead Ukrainians on your hands. You gas up last.


Will this increase the  price of my gear ??


----------



## Joliver

Fatkid said:


> Will this increase the  price of my gear ??



Considering that Russia wouldn't do this without the consent of their Chinese 
economic partners, I'd say that's a resounding"yes."


----------



## Achilleus

Also, my cousin made plans to move to Ukraine about a month or two ago. Finally moved there about 2 weeks ago now. He served in the Army and believe he still is active to some degree. He said he has been teaching people how to shoot guns, not sure if its volunteer or part of a program. (or hell maybe part of the US military in secret)


----------



## Tazz

Fatkid said:


> It will blow over just like it always does... However, the 20s have been a twilight zone episode... Soooo



Hopefully, but this is looking a bit different than other events.

There’s currently photos out of Russian tanks roaming Ukrainian streets. Missile’s attacking Ukrainian jets and “Russia’s Defense Ministry says it is using high-precision weapons to disable military infrastructure, air defense facilities, military airfields and planes of the Ukrainian army”. 

That really only means one thing. Why would a country want to disable another countries military infrastructure that just wants peace?


----------



## Tazz

GSgator said:


> I hope man but I think this is the beginning of something so much bigger. Just keep a eye on what China does.



Ukraine literally just announced martial law in the country. 

That’s fucking serious.


----------



## Joliver

Tazz said:


> Hopefully, but this is looking a bit different than other events.
> 
> There’s currently photos out of Russian tanks roaming Ukrainian streets. Missile’s attacking Ukrainian jets and “Russia’s Defense Ministry says it is using high-precision weapons to disable military infrastructure, air defense facilities, military airfields and planes of the Ukrainian army”.
> 
> That really only means one thing. Why would a country want to disable another countries military infrastructure that just wants peace?



There's a saying in the eastern bloc: under communism we're controlled by the Soviet union. Under democracy we're controlled by the united States. 

The Ukraine has a USA sanctioned government in place that has been passing anti-russian laws since 2014. Then they tried to join NATO. The Ukraine forgot it's place in geopolitics and the US flinched and showed weakness... allowing the Russians to reap 100's of billions in energy profits while aligning with china. 

Now all the USA can do is decide if Americans will die for this mistake. The Ukraine's fate is sealed.


----------



## Tazz

Joliver said:


> Now all the USA can do is decide if Americans will die for this mistake. The Ukraine's fate is sealed.



This will be an interesting part to follow ^


----------



## Fatkid

Hear it from Putin himself. Even though he may potentially blow me up. I can't help but to like the guy for some reason.


----------



## Joliver

Tazz said:


> This will be an interesting part to follow ^



I'm betting low intensity/covert type US involvement. Only 8500 US troops over there. That's less than a thousand fighting soldiers. 

Thousands of dead Americans isn't going to happen...before the midterms, anyways. Lol


----------



## Tazz

Joliver said:


> I'm betting low intensity/covert type US involvement. Only 8500 US troops over there. That's less than a thousand fighting soldiers.
> 
> Thousands of dead Americans isn't going to happen...before the midterms, anyways. Lol



Interesting, I just can’t see a low intensity involvement though if there’s involvement. That’s just due to Putin’s statement of “Whoever tries to interfere with us, and even more so to create threats to our country, to our people, should know that Russia's response will be immediate and will lead you to such consequences as you have never experienced in your history.”

I think it’ll be all out or nothing.

It’s also important to add, Russia has STRONG ties with China. China would be on their side 100%, what they can do together, would be catastrophic.


----------



## Seeker

We are on our way to a new cold war with Russia and China loosely allied and enriching Iran. We have not faced such a threat since wwII. 
 Also, forget about peace  Europe anytime time soon.


----------



## Kraken

Tazz said:


> Interesting, I just can’t see a low intensity involvement though if there’s involvement. That’s just due to Putin’s statement of “Whoever tries to interfere with us, and even more so to create threats to our country, to our people, should know that Russia's response will be immediate and will lead you to such consequences as you have never experienced in your history.”
> 
> I think it’ll be all out or nothing.
> 
> It’s also important to add, Russia has STRONG ties with China. China would be on their side 100%, what they can do together, would be catastrophic.



Right and Russia and China are two of the three veto votes of the UN Security Council. Also Putin's statement can be interpreted to include sanctions, and certainly cutting them out of SWIFT. Let's see who has the balls to do what.


----------



## Tazz

Crypto market down.

Dow futures for tomorrow down 700 points.


Brent oil futures just hit $100, first time in 8 years.


----------



## Joliver

Tazz said:


> Interesting, I just can’t see a low intensity involvement though if there’s involvement. That’s just due to Putin’s statement of “Whoever tries to interfere with us, and even more so to create threats to our country, to our people, should know that Russia's response will be immediate and will lead you to such consequences as you have never experienced in your history.”
> 
> I think it’ll be all out or nothing.
> 
> It’s also important to add, Russia has STRONG ties with China. China would be on their side 100%, what they can do together, would be catastrophic.



Biden and Austin both have said "Training and materiel support."

35% of Germany's energy comes from Russia. They are the heart of the EU. Russia and china have developed a digital trading currency that renders the US dollar as a trade currency obsolete. If the Germans lead the EU to Russia and china because it's cold outside, the USA crumbles overnight.

The US army special forces specialize in "foreign internal defense." They will covertly train and equip the indigenous population to fight as insurgent irregulars. This is what is meant by "low intensity" conflict.

This is brinkmanship of the highest caliber.


----------



## Joliver

Tazz said:


> Crypto market down.
> 
> Dow futures for tomorrow down 700 points.
> 
> 
> Brent oil futures just hit $100, first time in 8 years.


I was checking the weather in the Ukraine to see if it was cold enough to roll armor. When the ground froze....I got out of the market. 

"It's -5 C in Ukraine for the last month? SELL IT ALL!!! SELL!!! SELL!!! SELL!!!"

First time eastern European meteorology has figured into my retirement planning.


----------



## Tazz

Joliver said:


> I was checking the weather in the Ukraine to see if it was cold enough to roll armor. When the ground froze....I got out of the market.
> 
> "It's -5 C in Ukraine for the last month? SELL IT ALL!!! SELL!!! SELL!!! SELL!!!"
> 
> First time eastern European meteorology has figured into my retirement planning.



Haha, very interesting observation I bet nobody else was looking at. 

I guess as of 8 minutes ago, Ukraine is now firing back their weapons at the border.


----------



## GSgator

Crumble the American dollar and make a 100% Digital currency so you can globalize the only main democracy in the free world and you my friend are on your way to the great RESET.


----------



## Achilleus

Joliver said:


> I'm betting low intensity/covert type US involvement. Only 8500 US troops over there. That's less than a thousand fighting soldiers.
> 
> Thousands of dead Americans isn't going to happen...before the midterms, anyways. Lol





Achilleus said:


> Also, my cousin made plans to move to Ukraine about a month or two ago. Finally moved there about 2 weeks ago now. He served in the Army and believe he still is active to some degree. He said he has been teaching people how to shoot guns, not sure if its volunteer or part of a program. (or hell maybe part of the US military in secret)


He's in his late 20's and when he served did some special ops stuff. He's been teaching kids as young as 13 how to shoot rifles. We were shocked at how sudden and random his decision to go live in Ukraine was and this is before any of this news came out.


----------



## Fatkid

Achilleus said:


> He's in his late 20's and when he served did some special ops stuff. He's been teaching kids as young as 13 how to shoot rifles. We were shocked at how sudden and random his decision to go live in Ukraine was and this is before any of this news came out


Ye I believe you. That's partly why Russia is invading Ukraine. They are letting the west do to much and play too many games


----------



## Joliver

By last reports, 500 Ukrainian soldiers dead. 

Chinese ships are reported to have crossed the Median Line in the Taiwan Strait and are being monitored by Australian war planes. Hope that is a ruse....but come on....china invading Taiwan during the Olympics with all of those tasty hostages would be the most Chinese thing ever. 



Achilleus said:


> He's in his late 20's and when he served did some special ops stuff. He's been teaching kids as young as 13 how to shoot rifles. We were shocked at how sudden and random his decision to go live in Ukraine was and this is before any of this news came out.



I certainly hope he is ok. Godspeed to him.


----------



## GSgator

Like I said watch China they are the real threat. They own us because are sitting president is compromised Russia and China has made that motherfucker and his entire family rich. I bet they have so much shit on the Biden family. When that laptop came out he should have been eliminated for running for president.


----------



## Joliver

GSgator said:


> Like I said watch China they are the real threat.



China laughs in US dollars at Russian sanctions over the Ukraine.


----------



## Fatkid

I don't know if you guys got a second to watch the Putin speech. He breaks down why he must protect Russian interests. Its Very informative. You can tell he is very stressed out in the speech too. The west says it's a unprovoked invasion. Seems like they have poked the bear one too many times.  That's coming from someone that would die for the USA


----------



## Skullcrusher

Fatkid said:


> I don't know if you guys got a second to watch the Putin speech. He breaks down why he must protect Russian interests. Its Very informative. You can tell he is very stressed out in the speech too. The west says it's a unprovoked invasion. Seems like they have poked the bear one too many times.  That's coming from someone that would die for the USA


Was very informative. Thank you for posting.

Can't say I blame Putin. They have tried to make the USA an ally, tried to have peaceful solutions regarding NATO. They have been backed into a corner. Meanwhile China infiltrates every aspect of our society. Not how I would do things.


----------



## Fatkid

Skullcrusher said:


> Was very informative. Thank you for posting.
> 
> Can't say I blame Putin. They have tried to make the USA an ally, tried to have peaceful solutions regarding NATO. They have been backed into a corner. Meanwhile China infiltrates every aspect of our society. Not how I would do things.


Yep, I'm aware that there is some propaganda probably sprinkled in there. However, everything he's saying actually makes alot of sense. He really doesn't have a choice. Also it's a very complex dynamic between these two countries.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## weightlossburn

The United States needs to get involved.  We live globally and we can't show Russia that this is ok.


----------



## Yano

I will not debate engage or discuss the massive amounts of commie loving stupidity in this thread. Educate yourselves before you run your cocksuckers. The Holodomor is reason enough to NEVER let Russia into Ukraine ever EVER again.  Never heard of it ,, not suprised , a Russian campaign of terror specifically designed to starve out an entire generation isn't very popular to discuss. Ill put this up from the Encyclopedia so some nitwit doesnt get his political panties in a bunch and cry fake news ..... 








						Holodomor | Facts, Definition, & Death Toll
					

Holodomor,  man-made famine that convulsed the Soviet republic of Ukraine from 1932 to 1933, peaking in the late spring of 1933. It was part of a broader Soviet famine (1931–34) that also caused mass starvation in the grain-growing regions of Soviet Russia and Kazakhstan. The Ukrainian famine...



					www.britannica.com
				




I'm fucking done with this stupid fucking  thread.


----------



## Monkipalo

weightlossburn said:


> The United States needs to get involved.  We live globally and we can't show Russia that this is ok.


NATO is not going to get involved in this.


----------



## 69nites

NATO really fucked shit up trying to get a stronghold in Ukraine particularly while Russia was having conflict with them.

All these power hungry cunts are going to be the end of the world.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

End of the world might not be a bad thing


----------



## lifter6973

This is kind of fucked.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Let ww3 start. I'll be first to volunteer.


----------



## JC Grifter

Couple of points:

1) Russia only makes land grabs when there’s a democrat in the White House. 

2) the US will get involved because Ukraine has dirt on the Biden family. 

3) Next China will invade Taiwan

4) the new Axis will be Russia, China, and Iran. Coincidentally all three countries were on the ropes until Biden stole the presidency.


----------



## silentlemon1011

JC Grifter said:


> Couple of points:
> 
> 1) Russia only makes land grabs when there’s a democrat in the White House.
> 
> 2) the US will get involved because Ukraine has dirt on the Biden family.
> 
> 3) Next China will invade Taiwan
> 
> 4) the new Axis will be Russia, China, and Iran. Coincidentally all three countries were on the ropes until Biden stole the presidency.



I truly believe this is just a red herring for China to take Taiwan


----------



## JC Grifter

silentlemon1011 said:


> I truly believe this is just a red herring for China to take Taiwan


Very possible.


----------



## silentlemon1011

JC Grifter said:


> Very possible.



Maybe I should elaborate
So that the U.S is out of place
So that the invasion of Taiwan goes uncontested.

Putin wont go any further than he has and the west wont do a thing
Europe is too dependant on Russian energy.


----------



## JC Grifter

silentlemon1011 said:


> Maybe I should elaborate
> So that the U.S is out of place
> So that the invasion of Taiwan goes uncontested.
> 
> Putin wont go any further than he has and the west wont do a thing
> Europe is too dependant on Russian energy.


Ok yes that makes sense. I’m just up in the air about Russia not going any further. Putin was his legacy to be re-uniting the old Soviet Union. If Russia starts targeting neighborhoods indiscriminately,  that will give us a look at the bigger picture. 

I still can’t believe we’re stuck with this weak,  old,  bumbling idiot for a President


----------



## silentlemon1011

JC Grifter said:


> Ok yes that makes sense. I’m just up in the air about Russia not going any further. Putin was his legacy to be re-uniting the old Soviet Union. If Russia starts targeting neighborhoods indiscriminately,  that will give us a look at the bigger picture.
> 
> I still can’t believe we’re stuck with this weak,  old,  bumbling idiot for a President



Sad isnt it?

America had a president that ended wars, made peace.
Then they voted in a bumbling idiot with warmonger special.interest handlers.

I've always said
The world wont grt fucked by evil people
It will get fucked by morons


----------



## nissan11

What would Trump do right now?

And don't say "Trump was the best prezzy ever and we would never be in this situation if Trump was leading"


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Doomsday plane is an unofficial denomination of a class of aircraft which is used as an Airborne Command Post in an event of nuclear war, disaster or other large scale conflicts that threaten key military and government infrastructure. The only countries that have designed and manufactured such aircraft are the United States and the Russian Federation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496526316123959315


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> What would Trump do right now?
> 
> And don't say "Trump was the best prezzy ever and we would never be in this situation if Trump was leading"


Nothing he could care less about Ukraine but it’s very obvious you don’t have a clue what’s going on so why even comment ??? To bait people into a political back and forth??

Go read about Biden and his removal of sanctions imposed by the trump admin and you won’t look so dumb next time you comment..


Rob out!


----------



## silentlemon1011

nissan11 said:


> What would Trump do right now?
> 
> And don't say "Trump was the best prezzy ever and we would never be in this situation if Trump was leading"



He would say
"Does Ukraine pay us to defend them?, no."
"Sanctions, the real enemy is China"
"We need to secure our border, America firsr"


----------



## silentlemon1011

nissan11 said:


> What would Trump do right now?
> 
> And don't say "Trump was the best prezzy ever and we would never be in this situation if Trump was leading"



He would also say
"Why should americans die because of people that dont care about us and contribute to corruption in the U.S?"


----------



## GymRat79

World war 3 has begun.


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> Nothing he could care less about Ukraine but it’s very obvious you don’t have a clue what’s going on so why even comment ??? To bait people into a political back and forth??
> 
> Go read about Biden and his removal of sanctions imposed by the trump admin and you won’t look so dumb next time you comment..
> 
> 
> Rob out!


 I shouldn't comment here because I have different political views than you?
Wrong. I can comment on any thread in this forum that I want to. Get used to it.


----------



## Joliver

nissan11 said:


> What would Trump do right now?
> 
> And don't say "Trump was the best prezzy ever and we would never be in this situation if Trump was leading"



Under trump, we were a world energy supplier....the largest exporter of energy, eclipsing Saudi Arabia. 

When we stopped being that because of politics, Russia stepped up, befriended our European friends, embraced our Asian enemies and made close to a billion dollars a day in Nord stream energy sales.

So the answer, as much as you may or may not like it is simply: "we would not be in this situation if trump were president."

Energy (oil/gas/coal) is the atom of society. It's the fundamental building block of modern civilization. Making less of it destabilized the entire world.


----------



## Eric Smith

Many online boards will hurt from this.  UKRAINE is King!  I pray them the best.  Many in Russia are not down with this.  Many in-laws on both sides.  Citizens are not with this.  Ukraine and Russian are family.  My wife is Ukraine.  Very wealthy family.  Businesses in Ukraine and Russia.  The world needs peace. Prudent men and women know this is not possible.  (PRAY FOR EVERYONE BOTH GOOD AND BAD) for change.


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> I shouldn't comment here because I have different political views than you?
> Wrong. I can comment on any thread in this forum that I want to. Get used to it.


Nobody said you can’t comment I asked why would you? And idk or care about your political views and no I’m not some die hard republican either ...it’s just obvious you either don’t know what you’re talking about or are trying to start a political fight on the board...I personally thought it was immature and asked why would you do that...feel free to comment all you want man doesn’t bother me I just asked you a simple question but you failed to actually read what I wrote and assumed I was jumping on you for your political leanings ...


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> Nobody said you can’t comment I asked why would you? And idk or care about your political views and no I’m not some die hard republican either ...it’s just obvious you either don’t know what you’re talking about or are trying to start a political fight on the board...I personally thought it was immature and asked why would you do that...feel free to comment all you want man doesn’t bother me I just asked you a simple question but you failed to actually read what I wrote and assumed I was jumping on you for your political leanings ...


 I'm not a political expert. That is why I asked a question instead of saying something like "if Trump was president we would be in the same boat."
Thank you, Jol, for answering my question instead of calling me dumb.


----------



## Skullcrusher

nissan11 said:


> What would Trump do right now?
> 
> And don't say "Trump was the best prezzy ever and we would never be in this situation if Trump was leading"



Well, I hate Fox News but make of it what you will...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496696898039730176


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> I shouldn't comment here because I have different political views than you?
> Wrong. I can comment on any thread in this forum that I want to. Get used to it.


Totally agree. Its a pretty bitch move to attack someone because they have a different opinion than you. I'm not a Biden fan and def not a Trumper. 
These guys flame Biden and you say something about an ex Prez who was horrible and they get all pissy.


----------



## Robdjents

Ok guys first off I wasn’t getting in his shit for having different views...you guys are being ridiculous...2nd Nissan I didn’t mean you are dumb I was in my box and what you commented to me made you “look” dumb...

I took it as some left leaner trying to start shit if I was wrong than ok I’ll admit that 
Believe it or not I lean left/libertarian myself but I wouldn’t dare put political feelings in front of facts and that’s what I took it as...anyway publicly Nissan I’m sorry if I offended you...ps I hope you do find a girl I know we poke fun but you’ll find the right chick...


----------



## Test_subject

Trump is an absolute cunt and a well-documented con man who I have very little respect for, but I will admit that he did a pretty great job of keeping the US out of major conflicts.

Biden is just another guy in the long list of “fuck it, let’s bomb them” presidents. I’m sure he’ll order some precision strikes at some point and amp the situation up to 11.  The military industrial complex demands its wars.


----------



## Robdjents

lifter6973 said:


> Totally agree. Its a pretty bitch move to attack someone because they have a different opinion than you. I'm not a Biden fan and def not a Trumper.
> These guys flame Biden and you say something about an ex Prez who was horrible and they get all pissy.


Nobody was attacking anyone because of a different opinion if you go back and read in context it appeared he was trying to bait people and I did take offense to it but not because of his views but because he was trying to bait people into an argument.  And if I’m wrong about that I am sorry I’ve been wrong before and it won’t be the last .


----------



## Swiper.

Tazz said:


> Crypto market down.
> 
> Dow futures for tomorrow down 700 points.
> 
> 
> Brent oil futures just hit $100, first time in 8 years.



And gold is up.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Percentage Christian

China 3.00%
Russia 65.00%
United States 71.00%
Ukraine 81.90%





__





						Most Christian Countries 2022
					





					worldpopulationreview.com


----------



## lifter6973

This sucks all around. My company actually relies on Ukraine quite heavily out of all the Eastern European countries and we have numerous people on the ground there. They are in gridlock atm. I feel bad for them.


----------



## Robdjents

lifter6973 said:


> This sucks all around.


Facts


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> Trump is an absolute cunt and a well-documented con man who I have very little respect for, but I will admit that he did a pretty great job of keeping the US out of major conflicts.
> 
> Biden is just another guy in the long list of “fuck it, let’s bomb them” presidents. I’m sure he’ll order some precision strikes at some point and amp the situation up to 11.  The military industrial complex demands its wars.



I like Trump's policies
hate the man himself
Such a fucking douchebag asshole.



nissan11 said:


> I shouldn't comment here because I have different political views than you?
> Wrong. I can comment on any thread in this forum that I want to. Get used to it.



I dont think anyone means you shouldnt post
Some just get riled up about this stuff

For example, I dont think there should be involvement from the U.S here
and before everyone hates on me, half of my family is originally from the Ukraine

The basic reality is 
This is not WW3
Russia has a lower GDP than Canada
Texas alone has higher revenue lol

They arent the threat that your american media machines make them out to be.

Ukraine has done no favors for the west

Focus on CHINA
They are the enemy
They are grasping for world control
They are destroying Western jobs, western money western companies through their evil practices.


----------



## nissan11

What about my vodka?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

I sincerely hope Victoria Nulland rots in hell. Send that cunt over there


----------



## GymRat79

Anyone who says they would vote for Biden over Trump after seeing how the country is after him being in office for a year is a dumb fuck.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

The below passage is depressing, but true. Incredible naivety from politicians across the West going back a decade+:


----------



## Iron1

I don't know enough about military strategy or the nuances of geopolitics to pretend that I can offer any insight so I will keep my opinions on the matter to myself.

I will however say that I am sick of living through one major life altering historic event after another, often times overlapping each other. Some folks that have been on this rock longer than I may be more qualified to answer this question but has it always been this way? Has the general feeling after 18yo always been "this sucks now but buckle up buttercup, it's only going to get worse"?

I make it a habit to avoid entrenching my life in headlines and I don't do social media but man, it's everywhere. It's in the air, it's in my phone, you can't go anywhere without someone somewhere screaming "The sky is falling!" from the top of their lungs and I'm tired, just so... tired...


----------



## nissan11

GymRat79 said:


> Anyone who says they would vote for Biden over Trump after seeing how the country is after him being in office for a year is a dumb fuck.



Why? Some people might have different priorities than you.


----------



## Rapture666

China and Russia are making an attempt to shift the world order into a multipolar power one.  This could very well be ww3.


GymRat79 said:


> World war 3 has begun.


Basically because even if we dont intervene in Ukraine now we have NATO and Russian troops basically in each others face on the Ukraine border.


----------



## Rapture666

nissan11 said:


> Why? Some people might have different priorities than you.


Imo democrat and republican is nothing more than dumb and dumber.  Anyone who has any faith in  any American political party is pretty naive.


----------



## GymRat79

nissan11 said:


> Why? Some people might have different priorities than you.


Weaker homeland security and increased cost of living along with being involved  in wars are priorities?


----------



## Joliver

Rapture666 said:


> China and Russia are making an attempt to shift the world order into a multipolar power one.  This could very well be ww3.
> 
> Basically because even if we dont intervene in Ukraine now we have NATO and Russian troops basically in each others face on the Ukraine border.



It's not going to be ww3. We shut down the keystone pipeline that produced nearly 1,000,000 barrels of oil per day..to import 600,000 barrels of oil per day from "our enemy"....Russia. 

What are we going to do? Ask Russia for permission to fill up our tanks with their gas to kill them? 

We quite literally footed the bill for this. 

And I'm not mad at you or being sharp toward you...this is a general statement based on the first ww3 comment that jumped out at me.


----------



## nissan11

GymRat79 said:


> Weaker homeland security and increased cost of living along with being involved  in wars are priorities?



Military budget, gas prices and cost of living are not my priorities so I would absolutely never vote for Trump again.


----------



## GymRat79

nissan11 said:


> Military budget, gas prices and cost of living are not my priorities so I would absolutely never vote for Trump again.


So you enjoy paying more $$$ for gas and food? And on top of that have it take longer to find what you need to buy when you need something? You honestly don't care if your country is less safe? Sorry brother but you are full of bullshit or just a fucking idiot. 

Do you still live in Mommy's basement?


----------



## silentlemon1011

nissan11 said:


> Military budget, gas prices and cost of living are not my priorities so I would absolutely never vote for Trump again.



Fair enough
What are.your priorities out of curiosity?


----------



## Rapture666

GymRat79 said:


> Weaker homeland security and increased cost of living along with being involved  in wars are priorities?





Joliver said:


> It's not going to be ww3. We shut down the keystone pipeline that produced nearly 1,000,000 barrels of oil per day..to import 600,000 barrels of oil per day from "our enemy"....Russia.
> 
> What are we going to do? Ask Russia for permission to fill up our tanks with their gas to kill them?
> 
> We quite literally footed the bill for this.
> 
> And I'm not mad at you or being sharp toward you...this is a general statement based on the first ww3 comment that jumped out at me.


Russia and China are very open about wanting to shift the world and make it multipolar. I think the keystone pipeline is really here nor there in this scenario.  And I dont mean to be sharp towards you, but you really think if Russia crosses a Nato border,  we're gonna say o well the keystone pipeline is shut down guess were not gonna do anything? Does that sound like a realistic senerio.   I think your trying way to hard to  make this partisan when its geopolitical.


----------



## GymRat79

Lets be honest gentlemen, the current administration is costing the majority of people more $$$ out of their own pocket. Anyone who cares about their way of life if you put food on the table as a working man cannot be happy.


silentlemon1011 said:


> Fair enough
> What are.your priorities out of curiosity?


I'll answer for him.........Welfare.


----------



## silentlemon1011

GymRat79 said:


> Lets be honest gentlemen, the current administration is costing the majority of people more $$$ out of their own pocket. Anyone who cares about their way of life if you put food on the table as a working man cannot be happy.
> 
> I'll answer for him.........Welfare.



Nit necessarily
I have differing opinions and different ideologies than others.
Some of which would piss most people off, here and everywhere else.

It's not wise to exclude opinions and reasons of other ideologies.

That's how we are all in this pickle to begin with

I can gaurentee I'd piss off a few people by stating my political priorities


----------



## lifter6973

GymRat79 said:


> So you enjoy paying more $$$ for gas and food? And on top of that have it take longer to find what you need to buy when you need something? You honestly don't care if your country is less safe? Sorry brother but you are full of bullshit or just a fucking idiot.
> 
> Do you still live in Mommy's basement?


He has his opinion, you have yours. Stop being a jackoff and throwing insults because he doesn't follow your belief pattern.


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> Nit necessarily
> I have differing opinions and different ideologies than others.
> Some of which would piss most people off, here and everywhere else.
> 
> It's not wise to exclude opinions and reasons of other ideologies.
> 
> That's how we are all in this pickle to begin with
> 
> I can gaurentee I'd piss off a few people by stating my political priorities


much better response than the idiot who starts all of the 'am I gay if I have a dick in me' threads


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btw @nissan11 
When I ask it's because I'm genuinely curious
Not being insulting or insinuating anything


----------



## Fatkid

Yano said:


> I will not debate engage or discuss the massive amounts of commie loving stupidity in this thread. Educate yourselves before you run your cocksuckers. The Holodomor is reason enough to NEVER let Russia into Ukraine ever EVER again.  Never heard of it ,, not suprised , a Russian campaign of terror specifically designed to starve out an entire generation isn't very popular to discuss. Ill put this up from the Encyclopedia so some nitwit doesnt get his political panties in a bunch and cry fake news .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holodomor | Facts, Definition, & Death Toll
> 
> 
> Holodomor,  man-made famine that convulsed the Soviet republic of Ukraine from 1932 to 1933, peaking in the late spring of 1933. It was part of a broader Soviet famine (1931–34) that also caused mass starvation in the grain-growing regions of Soviet Russia and Kazakhstan. The Ukrainian famine...
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fucking done with this stupid fucking  thread.


I don't think anyone is commie loving here. While I agree the famine was horrible, they killed almost just as many people in USSR from famine too.  I don't think anyone can nessacerily stop Russia from doing anything they wanna do. My point was only that the Ukraine and the west have played too many games and backed Mr. poot into a corner. He must play his card now. The geopolitical power move from the west is on his front door.


----------



## Canadian Kush

In the meantime in Ukraine


----------



## lifter6973

Canadian Kush said:


> In the meantime in Ukraine


Fuck!


----------



## nissan11

GymRat79 said:


> So you enjoy paying more $$$ for gas and food? And on top of that have it take longer to find what you need to buy when you need something? You honestly don't care if your country is less safe? Sorry brother but you are full of bullshit or just a fucking idiot.
> 
> Do you still live in Mommy's basement?



My priority is environmental issues.

That makes me a "fucking idiot"?


----------



## Canadian Kush

lifter6973 said:


> Fuck!


Yeah bro, hearing that kid cry kills me.


----------



## Joliver

Rapture666 said:


> Russia and China are very open about wanting to shift the world and make it multipolar. I think the keystone pipeline is really here nor there in this scenario.  And I dont mean to be sharp towards you, but you really think if Russia crosses a Nato border,  we're gonna say o well the keystone pipeline is shut down guess were not gonna do anything? Does that sound like a realistic senerio.   I think your trying way to hard to  make this partisan when its geopolitical.



I agree to a great extent. The energy crunch was just a US tactical misstep that was part of a larger catalyst needed to finance the global order "shakeup" that starts with the Ukraine and leads through Taiwan. It was an opportunistic "last straw" that was seized, more or less.

I am intentionally trying to leave the politics out of this. I do understand the geopolitical nature of this as I've spent a good bit of my career working internationally.... specifically with US and NATO allies in the region. But the timing isn't non-political and there are no coincidences here.

Other powers in the world are simply ready for the US to be part of the past.


----------



## silentlemon1011

nissan11 said:


> My priority is environmental issues.
> 
> That makes me a "fucking idiot"?



Doesnt make you an idiot at all
I can respect the fact that you tske a stance in something important to you and are willing to suffer in your daily.life to achieve and contribute to that.

I can agree with protection of the environment
But I can also wholly disagree with how you are going about it
That in my opinion, any actions taken by the west as "Pro environment" are useless
Drop in the bucket type situation

But just because I disagree with your methodology, doesnt mean we shouldnt respect opinions

Anyone who calls "Idiot" or "Basement kid" is perpetuating the divisive actions that are ripping us all apart.


----------



## GymRat79

lifter6973 said:


> He has his opinion, you have yours. Stop being a jackoff and throwing insults because he doesn't follow your belief pattern.


You give me shit for liking trannies fucking me in my ass. But what is unfortunate is that anyone would enjoy this administration fucking them in the ass and taking their hard earned $$$ for shit that they shouldn't have to overpay for.


----------



## GymRat79

nissan11 said:


> My priority is environmental issues.
> 
> That makes me a "fucking idiot"?


"Environmental issues" don't put food on the table nor give you a paycheck so you can survive.

Yes you are a dumb fuck. Unless you live in the wildnerness and live off the land, then yes you are an idiot.  Should I continue?


----------



## Rapture666

GymRat79 said:


> So you enjoy paying more $$$ for gas and food? And on top of that have it take longer to find what you need to buy when you need something? You honestly don't care if your country is less safe? Sorry brother but you are full of bullshit or just a fucking idiot.
> 
> Do you still live in Mommy's basement?


What policy has this administration enacted that is making gas and food more expensive?  If anything I'd be complaining that the administration should be giving us a gas and payroll tax holiday to help us during these supply chain issues.  As far as defense this administration actually approved a 5 percent increase over the Trump administration in defense spending this past December with upcoming increases in 22 and 23.


----------



## Send0

GymRat79 said:


> You give me shit for liking trannies fucking me in my ass. But what is unfortunate is that anyone would enjoy this administration fucking them in the ass and taking their hard earned $$$ for shit that they shouldn't have to overpay for.


Trannies fuck you in the ass? I thought this was just a fantasy to you. 🤔😂

🤣🤣🤣 I'm back out of the thread. I leave the political circle jerking to you guys.


----------



## Send0

GymRat79 said:


> "Environmental issues" don't put food on the table nor give you a paycheck so you can survive.
> 
> Yes you are a dumb fuck. Unless you live in the wildnerness and live off the land, then yes you are an idiot.  Should I continue?


Rule #1, this is your only warning.

This goes for everyone in the thread as well.


----------



## silentlemon1011

GymRat79 said:


> You give me shit for liking trannies fucking me in my ass. But what is unfortunate is that anyone would enjoy this administration fucking them in the ass and taking their hard earned $$$ for shit that they shouldn't have to overpay for.



No
He gives you shit because you think your straight while getting fucked.

But all joking aside.

What if you were well off and had a passion for the environment?

Have you never had to sacrifice something you like for something you loved?

I'd be willing to kill 10,000 people for 1 person I care about, wouldnt even skip a beat.
Does that make me a bad pperson?


----------



## nissan11

GymRat79 said:


> "Environmental issues" don't put food on the table nor give you a paycheck so you can survive.
> 
> Yes you are a dumb fuck. Unless you live in the wildnerness and live off the land, then yes you are an idiot.  Should I continue?



80% of the meat I eat comes from public owned land and I kill it or catch it myself.

It seems that you are frustrated because you are so dependent on grocery stores.


----------



## Rapture666

lifter6973 said:


> much better response than the idiot who starts all of the 'am I gay if I have a dick in me' threads





lifter6973 said:


> Politcs has become soo toxic we cant even discuss differences without insults.  We have more in common than we have different we are all Americans right?   however I do enjoy Am I gay if ? threads.


----------



## GymRat79

Rapture666 said:


> What policy has this administration enacted that is making gas and food more expensive?  If anything I'd be complaining that the administration should be giving us a gas and payroll tax holiday to help us during these supply chain issues.  As far as defense this administration actually approved a 5 percent increase over the Trump administration in defense spending this past December with upcoming increases in 22 and 23.


Ok where to begin...........

We were for the first time not depending on other counties for oil. One of the first executive orders was getting rid of the Keystone Pipeline which caused an increase in gas prices. Also he has borrowed countless $$$$ since he was elected and those decisions have increased everything from food to the price of gas you put in your car. Unfortunately the majority of Americans simply do not care about economics, and it pains me to say that.   Under normal circumstances, most hard working Americans don’t have the time or the energy to debate the finer points of economic policy. Here in 2022, our leaders have messed things up so badly that suddenly just about everyone is feeling the pain.  Most people just want economic conditions to “return to normal”, but that isn’t going to be so easy.

Over the past year, the Federal Reserve has pumped trillions of fresh dollars into the financial system. Americans are now paying a heavy price for these decisions. Inflation has been created by record government spending and inaction on other issues which since the new Administration took over, its running at its highest rate since 1982. The prices for meat and eggs are up 12.2% since last year. Furniture and bedding is up 17% and used cars and trucks are up 40.5%.


----------



## GymRat79

nissan11 said:


> 80% of the meat I eat comes from public owned land and I kill it or catch it myself.
> 
> It seems that you are frustrated because you are so dependent on grocery stores.


Most people do not live off the land and do depend on grocery stores in the real world. Something you have to comprehension of because you live in a cave. Do you even drive a car?


----------



## Send0

GymRat79 said:


> Most people do not live off the land and do depend on grocery stores in the real world. Something you have to comprehension of because you live in a cave. Do you even drive a car?


You asked what his priorities are, he gave them without saying or implying his priorities are better than yours, and now you're beating him over the head for doing what you asked.

Makes sense 🙄


----------



## nissan11

GymRat79 said:


> Most people do not live off the land and do depend on grocery stores in the real world. Something you have to comprehension of because you live in a cave. Do you even drive a car?



I have a car and a big ass diesel truck.


----------



## Hughinn

Joliver said:


> I agree to a great extent. The energy crunch was just a US tactical misstep that was part of a larger catalyst needed to finance the global order "shakeup" that starts with the Ukraine and leads through Taiwan. It was an opportunistic "last straw" that was seized, more or less.
> 
> I am intentionally trying to leave the politics out of this. I do understand the geopolitical nature of this as I've spent a good bit of my career working internationally.... specifically with US and NATO allies in the region. But the timing isn't non-political and there are no coincidences here.
> 
> Other powers in the world are simply ready for the US to be part of the past.




Good point here. 

Fact of the matter is, there's nothing Joe Biden is going to do to stop Russia from taking the Ukraine. 

The Russians will at least change the government and remove all of the people Joe Biden and his son Hunter were fleecing for millions of dollars and put people they want in power.  

The United States could've helped Ukraine, but instead our leadership like Joe Biden chose to steal from and fleece the fledgling nation.   Now they'll toss them all to the dogs. 

This is why the united states time of being the top dog in the world is coming to and end.   

Our politicians have fucked over every Ally we've had for decades,  stealing from them and ultimately abandoning them.    Lining their own pockets first and foremost and selling out legacy Americans and America's ally's at every turn in order to serve the corporate billionaire donors of the democrat party.


----------



## GymRat79

nissan11 said:


> I have a car and a big ass diesel truck.


You care about the environment and drive diesel? LMFAO HAHAHAHHAHAHAAHA please just stop! 

Diesel fuel (refined from crude oil) produces many harmful emissions when it is burned, and diesel-fueled vehicles are major sources of harmful pollutants, such as ground-level ozone and particulate matter.


----------



## AlienAgent

Well, I'm late to the party, as usual, but I must say that this is some damn fine debating.

My only real concern is this....

Will my 17 year old son face a draft in the coming years over the wealthiest people in the world fighting to exploit the resources of Ukraine, etc ? While we're stuck grinding out an life here in the foothills of Appalachia... average household income in my nearest "city" is less than 40k per year.

How do I keep him out of such a situation?

If he does get sucked into this, will active duty fuck his life over just like it did each and every one of my childhood friends who enlisted after 9/11?


----------



## nissan11

GymRat79 said:


> You care about the environment and drive diesel? LMFAO HAHAHAHHAHAHAAHA please just stop!
> 
> Diesel fuel (refined from crude oil) produces many harmful emissions when it is burned, and diesel-fueled vehicles are major sources of harmful pollutants, such as ground-level ozone and particulate matter.


I am aware of how diesels work.


----------



## Hughinn

Something else to notice, there will be no calls from Joe Biden wanting to import thousands of Ukrainian refugees, no democrat party leaders in tears begging to bring the suffering Ukrainian people here. 

Because the Ukrainian people know communist ideology very well and are very unlikely to support the democrat party.


----------



## GSgator

I’m watching some videos and the bomb out areas I’ve seen no looters. How do you guys  think Americans would handle this. Personally I think something like this would drive a civil was from all the hate. I hope ppl can pay attention and see how a country can band together and fight a power so more stronger then them .


----------



## lifter6973

uh that second quote is doctored. I don't recall typing that


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I am aware of how diesels work.



Don't you have a hot date tonight?


----------



## nissan11

lifter6973 said:


> uh that second quote is doctored. I don't recall typing that



Russian forces have breached the board.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Don't you have a hot date tonight?



Yes at 6:00 EST.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> Russian forces have breached the board.


for some reason it wont let me put his message but I for sure never said I appreciate the am I gay threads


----------



## weightlossburn

Monkipalo said:


> NATO is not going to get involved in this.


I really have no political views and never voted.  Also, I am a bit biased because of my background.  

It's a lose-lose situation.  But letting Putin do his thing without our involvement will set a poor precedence of accepting other countries being taken over.

I think takeovers should be a thing of the past.  It's time the world grows up and allows freedom.


----------



## weightlossburn

nissan11 said:


> What would Trump do right now?
> 
> And don't say "Trump was the best prezzy ever and we would never be in this situation if Trump was leading"


No, Obama was.
Look up Obama phone on YouTube.


----------



## JC Grifter

By the way, where is “anti war left?”


----------



## AlienAgent

I bet a dollar, if we make one move on Russia that China goes for Taiwan instantly to divide us into a war on two fronts.


----------



## Hughinn

weightlossburn said:


> I really have no political views and never voted.  Also, I am a bit biased because of my background.
> 
> It's a lose-lose situation.  But letting Putin do his thing without our involvement will set a poor precedence of accepting other countries being taken over.
> 
> I think takeovers should be a thing of the past.  It's time the world grows up and allows freedom.




Except we've got a huge movement here in America trying to give up freedom.


----------



## weightlossburn

Test_subject said:


> Trump is an absolute cunt and a well-documented con man who I have very little respect for, but I will admit that he did a pretty great job of keeping the US out of major conflicts.
> 
> Biden is just another guy in the long list of “fuck it, let’s bomb them” presidents. I’m sure he’ll order some precision strikes at some point and amp the situation up to 11.  The military industrial complex demands its wars.


I didn't like Trump until he called the dictator "Little Rocket Man" and still went over and met with him.  That was pretty cool.


----------



## Mprtz

GSgator said:


> Yea I heard that so WTF does that mean nuclear intervention???? They’ve been launching their hypersonic missiles do we even have a defense for that? Both China and Russia has been testing these for a little while now .



Saber rattling. Not that I'm eager for US to get involved.


----------



## GymRat79

nissan11 said:


> I am aware of how diesels work.


Then you are a hypocrite and really don't value what you prioritize nearly as strongly as you claim. A true environmentalist would have a field day with you if they saw you drive a diesel truck. You are far from one that is for sure. All talk , thats all you are.

I will own you, you will lose. Keep going please


----------



## Hughinn

GymRat79 said:


> Then you are a hypocrite and really don't value what you prioritize nearly as strongly as you claim. A true environmentalist would have a field day with you if they saw you drive a diesel truck. You are far from one that is for sure. All talk , thats all you are.
> 
> I will own you, you will lose. Keep going please




That's something I've noticed about environmental fanatics as well. 

Very few actually live the way they preach, but constantly say we all should.  
They say we all hav give up all kinds of things to help the environment, but they're not willing to do it themselves , by themselves, for their own beliefs. 

It's hard to convince anybody you're right when you can't practice what you preach. 

BTW, I'm not taking about you @nissan11     just what I've noticed from alot of environmental fanatics.


----------



## CJ

GymRat79 said:


> Then you are a hypocrite and really don't value what you prioritize nearly as strongly as you claim. A true environmentalist would have a field day with you if they saw you drive a diesel truck. You are far from one that is for sure. All talk , thats all you are.
> 
> I will own you, you will lose. Keep going please


Or we could just have civil conversations and stop being dicks to each other. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Skullcrusher

You can care about the economy and the environment at the same time...it's allowed!


----------



## GSgator

Son of Omicron and The Great Reset
					

Son of Omicron and The Great Reset




					rumble.com
				





I love you Nissan but don’t by into that shit to
much. Worry about the border it may not effect you or me today but America will pay a huge price for having the boarder open for over year. There’s some very very extreme ppl
Out there that get hards on for mass killing Americans . Also if China and India don’t clean up there act there’s nothing American can do that will change what man is doing to the climate. China is the number 1 polluter we can try but why do we have to pay exorbitants  amount of money  for energy when  China is opening up two coal mines a day lol .


----------



## nissan11

GymRat79 said:


> Then you are a hypocrite and really don't value what you prioritize nearly as strongly as you claim. A true environmentalist would have a field day with you if they saw you drive a diesel truck. You are far from one that is for sure. All talk , thats all you are.
> 
> I will own you, you will lose. Keep going please



I didn't claim to be an environmentalist. I said environmental issues are more important to me than issues that are important to you.


----------



## Skullcrusher

GSgator said:


> Son of Omicron and The Great Reset
> 
> 
> Son of Omicron and The Great Reset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumble.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love you Nissan but don’t by into that shit to
> much. Worry about the border it may not effect you or me today but America will pay a huge price for having the boarder open for over year. There’s some very very extreme ppl
> Out there that get hards on for mass killing Americans . Also if China and India don’t clean up there act there’s nothing American can do that will change what man is doing to the climate. China is the number 1 polluter we can try but why do we have to pay exorbitants  amount of money  for energy when  China is opening up two coal mines a day lol .


Yeah factories in China and India put out fuck tons of pollution every year.


----------



## Crom




----------



## Hughinn

Joe Biden is going to squint and mumble through a teleprompter speech full of buzzwords and catchphrases. 

Then walk away without answering any questions


----------



## Crom

Some great commentary about Ukraine , Russia from the Salty Cracker.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Environmental issues are a joke.
Especially compared to all that is really damaging in the world under "Pant-Shitter of the US" POTUS.
Country fell apart in a year. Best economy to total disaster.
Libturds are dumb-kvntz...


----------



## nissan11

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Environmental issues are a joke.
> Especially compared to all that is really damaging in the world under "Pant-Shitter of the US" POTUS.
> Country fell apart in a year. Best economy to total disaster.
> Libturds are dumb-kvntz...



My opinion is different. 

I don't like the changes Trump's administration made and attempted to make to the protection of federally endangered species. I've committed my career to protectings and managing wildlife resources that belong to everyone and I will never vote for a candidate who threatens it.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> My opinion is different.
> 
> I don't like the changes Trump's administration made and attempted to make to the protection of federally endangered species. I've committed my career to protectings and managing wildlife resources that belong to everyone and I will never vote for a candidate who threatens it.



If you're really that passionate about environmental protection, then you would understand the biggest effect on environmental depletion is over population. 

The bigger the population, the more exploitation of less land area happens and less land is available for nature to be left to bloom.

So why in the fuck would you support a bunch of people who allow millions upon millions of people to immigrate illegally and increase the population to the point of stressing natural areas as opposed to someone who advocates responsible use of natural resources with minimal harm to the environment?

It doesn't make sense 

If you want to encroach on the nature outside of a city, then add a million people to the population and expand it. 

That's going to have one hell of a lot bigger effect than an oil platform in the middle of nowhere. 

The United States has added more than the population of France since the late seventies through immigration alone mainly from Mexico and south America. 

And you voted for the cocksuckers responsible for it. 

So explain that to me.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> If you're really that passionate about environmental protection, then you would understand the biggest effect on environmental depletion is over population.
> 
> The bigger the population, the more exploitation of less land area happens and less land is available for nature to be left to bloom.
> 
> So why in the fuck would you support a bunch of people who allow millions upon millions of people to immigrate illegally and increase the population to the point of stressing natural areas as opposed to someone who advocates responsible use of natural resources with minimal harm to the environment?
> 
> It doesn't make sense



I think we should help as many people as we can who need it. 
Immigrants aren't killing our valuable species, though. They have an effect but they aren't the ones clear cutting our forests to build housing developments and businesses. Americans are doing that. Rich white dude like Trump are doing that. Americans are the absolute worst at destroying everything natural that we see. We are the problem.


----------



## GSgator

Oh no way Nissan so you do support the open boarders ? Im all about helping ppl to but they need to be legal citizen to many Americans struggle we can’t be giving handouts to illegal aliens. 

Also you know how much forest they’re gonna have to cut down to be able to accommodate over the million people they’ve let in the last year. Do these illegal immigrants even have a plan to support themselves or will the American taxpayer have to do it ? Allowing open borders is counterproductive to your beliefs pretty soon your precious forests won’t be there anymore it’ll all be low income housing apartments and multi zones neighborhoods. Also a lot of these ppl will come over here and have multiple children. 

Do you realize what the cartels are doing over here there Polluting the woods the rivers the creeks the ponds lakes with their homegrown marijuana grow ops  and there meth labs. There setting up shop because of the open boarders.


----------



## GSgator

https://cis.org/Immigration-Studies/Five-Ways-ImmigrationDriven-Population-Growth-Impacts-Our-Environment


----------



## GSgator

Illegal Pot Operations In Public Forests Are Poisoning Wildlife And Water
					

Insecticides and other chemicals found at the sites threaten long-term damage to ecosystems. California law enforcement, ecologists and others are cracking down.




					www.npr.org


----------



## GymRat79

nissan11 said:


> I think we should help as many people as we can who need it.
> Immigrants aren't killing our valuable species, though. They have an effect but they aren't the ones clear cutting our forests to build housing developments and businesses. Americans are doing that. Rich white dude like Trump are doing that. Americans are the absolute worst at destroying everything natural that we see. We are the problem.


OMFG are you really that brainwashed? Here I'll list what Trump accomplished for the environment and then you can continue to go on and on about what the mainstream media has brainwashed you to believe. One word of advice before you spew nonsense about TRUMP? Before you do so, make sure you educate yourself instead of going off of what you hear on the news and what you read in liberal based media outlets.

_1. Trump signed 3 bills to benefit Native people. One gives compensation to the Spokane tribe for loss of their lands in the mid-1900s, one funds Native language programs, and the third gives federal recognition to the Little Shell Tribe of Chippewa Indians in Montana._​
_2. Trump signed a law to make cruelty to animals a federal felony so that animal abusers face tougher consequences._​
_*3. *_*Trump was the first President that signed a bill making CBD and Hemp legal.

4. Trump’s EPA gave $100 million to fix the water infrastructure problem in Flint, Michigan.

5. Trump signed the Save our Seas Act which funds $10 million per year to clean tons of plastic & garbage from the ocean.

6.*_ *Trump signed the biggest wilderness protection & conservation bill in a decade and designated 375,000 acres as protected land.

7.*_ *Trump signed a bill that creates five national monuments, expands several national parks, adds 1.3 million acres of wilderness, and permanently reauthorizes the Land and Water, Conservation Fund.

8. Trump’s U.S.D.A. committed $124 Million to rebuild rural water infrastructure.*


----------



## GymRat79

GSgator said:


> Oh no way Nissan so you do support the open boarders ? Im all about helping ppl to but they need to be legal citizen to many Americans struggle we can’t be giving handouts to illegal aliens.
> 
> Also you know how much forest they’re gonna have to cut down to be able to accommodate over the million people they’ve let in the last year. Do these illegal immigrants even have a plan to support themselves or will the American taxpayer have to do it ? Allowing open borders is counterproductive to your beliefs pretty soon your precious forests won’t be there anymore it’ll all be low income housing apartments and multi zones neighborhoods. Also a lot of these ppl will come over here and have multiple children.
> 
> Do you realize what the cartels are doing over here there Polluting the woods the rivers the creeks the ponds lakes with their homegrown marijuana grow ops  and there meth labs. There setting up shop because of the open boarders.


He's obviously not very intelligent.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> I think we should help as many people as we can who need it.
> Immigrants aren't killing our valuable species, though. They have an effect but they aren't the ones clear cutting our forests to build housing developments and businesses. Americans are doing that. Rich white dude like Trump are doing that. Americans are the absolute worst at destroying everything natural that we see. We are the problem.


Maybe you should stop caring about people and other nations and care about us. We need help. We need to focus on Americans and the u.s.  how the fuck is letting everyone in when we have a severe homeless problem and veteran issue. 

Why the fuck do you care about fuckers from another country and wanting to give them help when our own fucking people need help. 

I like you Nissan but I want to slap the shit out of your.

You sound like every fucking liberal that wants to help everyone but it's own people. 

Not fucking cool.

Open your fucking eyes. 

Homeless, veterans, addicts and uneducated people and massive crime and you want to let people in?

Sit the fuck down and look where we are at. Then explain to me why we should be letting ANYONE in.

This goes to everyone.

Fuck everyone else. Fuck immigration. Stop it all. Close our boarders. Fix us first.


----------



## GSgator

I think he just looks at what’s there In front of him not knowing what might look good has a huge negative impact on the bigger picture. 

I have to respect what he believes in whether he is  uninformed or these are his legitimate beliefs and he has all the statistics that go with it. Our different opinions make this world go around.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

The bigger picture is us. We are Americans. We need to look after our own first. Fuck everyone else. They come second.

Edit. Love for our hat above us. Canadia land


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> The bigger picture is us. We are Americans. We need to look after our own first. Fuck everyone else. They come second.


Oh I get brother but not everyone can see past there front and back yard. Most ppl need a good slap in the face till they realize the entire world doesn’t revolve around there cul-de-sac


----------



## FlyingPapaya

We literally have a severe homeless, veteran end addiction problem.. 

You Nissan want to help fucks from other countries.

What that fuck. What the fuck is wrong with you.

What about us, our people. Give me a fucking explanation.


----------



## GymRat79

GSgator said:


> I think he just looks at what’s there In front of him not knowing what might look good has a huge negative impact on the bigger picture.
> 
> I have to respect what he believes in whether he is  uninformed or these are his legitimate beliefs and he has all the statistics that go with it. Our different opinions make this world go around.





GSgator said:


> Oh I get brother but not everyone can see past there front and back yard. Most ppl need a good slap in the face till they realize the entire world doesn’t revolve around there cul-de-sac


And most people unfortunately do not research and dig deep before they speak.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'm fucking waiting Nissan.  you're going to explain giving aid to foreigners while letting our own people rot.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Close the fucking boarders. Don't allow visas. Fuck everyone. Stay out. Fuck everyone. Let's work on us.


----------



## GymRat79

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm fucking waiting Nissan.  you're going to explain giving aid to foreigners while letting our own people rot.


He's oblivious to the issues you are speaking of. He lives off the land and hunts his own food, in the mighty wilderness away from civilization.


----------



## CJ

How in the hell did this turn into a  bash Nissan for caring about the environment, thread?  🤔


----------



## GymRat79

CJ said:


> How in the hell did this turn into a  bashNissan for caring about the environment, thread?  🤔


We don't like him.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Giving voting rights to illegals by fighting voter ID laws.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

CJ said:


> How in the hell did this turn into a  bashNissan for caring about the environment, thread?  🤔


By him expressing his views on topics.

He opened the gates.


----------



## CJ

GymRat79 said:


> We don't like him.





FlyingPapaya said:


> Giving voting rights to illegals by fighting voter ID laws.


Neither of which has anything to do with this thread. Let's keep it on topic you fukkers!!! 🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Fuck that move this to the flame forum.

His own fault


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fuck that move this to the flame forum.
> 
> His own fault


Or you could just go there, since you're the one yapping.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

As others have said. It's not us polluting the world. We do quite well. His views are misguided. Either he's ignorant to what's going on or willfully ignorant or stupid.


----------



## GymRat79

HMM Interesting he's nowhere to be found isn't it? This is refreshing not having to talk about Trannies today.


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> As others have said. It's not us polluting the world. We quite well should there opposite. His views are misguided. Either he's ignorant to regards going on or willfully ignorant or stupid.


This is a Russia Ukraine war thread though, so.....


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Which includes the entire world because of various ties.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'm not as smart as joliver but we are interconnected.


----------



## iGone

Didn't bother parsing through the 9 pages, but just saw an article that a Russian platoon surrendered to Ukrainian forces, citing that "they were not told they'd be coming to kill Ukrainians" and that they were told their mission was not supposed to include invading and killing Ukrainians. 
From a lot of things I'm seeing the Russian general population doesn't seem to agree with this or view Ukraine as an enemy. 

I spoke to my buddy (Russian born) and he said his family said the people just sick of war and strife and couldn't care less about Putin's agenda.


----------



## lifter6973

GymRat79 said:


> And most people unfortunately do not research and dig deep before they speak.


You are on a fucking steroid forum. Opinions here aren't exactly representative of those that know what they are talking about (via profession or actual research, not I found a link)  including your opinion when it comes to these types of issues.


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm not as smart as joliver but we are interconnected.


You're a tick on his ass cheek. 🤣


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> My opinion is different.
> 
> I don't like the changes Trump's administration made and attempted to make to the protection of federally endangered species. I've committed my career to protectings and managing wildlife resources that belong to everyone and I will never vote for a candidate who threatens it.





FlyingPapaya said:


> We literally have a severe homeless, veteran end addiction problem..
> 
> You Nissan want to help fucks from other countries.
> 
> What that fuck. What the fuck is wrong with you.
> 
> What about us, our people. Give me a fucking explanation.




@nissan11  says he's all about helping people who need it.

But like @FlyingPapaya pointed out, we've got alot of people right here who needs help.

And let me ask you this as far as helping people @nissan11     how many of these displaced Ukrainian refugees is Joe Biden going to import here?

Very few buddy.  Because Eastern European people are well aquatinted with communist philosophy and are certainly not going to support the democrat party. So no open borders for them.  You see how that works?

Not to mention Joe Biden, the guy you think is trying to help people spent years fleecing millions of dollars from the Ukrainian people through his son's shady dealing and him selling American policy.

The people you think want to help others, only do so to help themselves. Massive unregulated immigration is meant to destroy the middle class, drive down wages and living conditions for the working class and shore up the cheap labor pool for the rich.

Helping people has nothing to do with it


----------



## GSgator

iGone said:


> Didn't bother parsing through the 9 pages, but just saw an article that a Russian platoon surrendered to Ukrainian forces, citing that "they were not told they'd be coming to kill Ukrainians" and that they were told their mission was not supposed to include invading and killing Ukrainians.
> From a lot of things I'm seeing the Russian general population doesn't seem to agree with this or view Ukraine as an enemy.
> 
> I spoke to my buddy (Russian born) and he said his family said the people just sick of war and strife and couldn't care less about Putin's agenda.


I watching a live feed last night and the broadcaster at Moscow was saying that this war doesn’t have the support of the Russian population and they were in disbelief when they woke up this morning.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> I watching a live feed last night and the broadcaster at Moscow was saying that this war doesn’t have the support of the Russian population and they were in disbelief when they woke up this morning.


They are arresting people in Moscow for protesting.


----------



## iGone

GSgator said:


> I watching a live feed last night and the broadcaster at Moscow was saying that this war doesn’t have the support of the Russian population and they were in disbelief when they woke up this morning.





lifter6973 said:


> They are arresting people in Moscow for protesting.




It's wild to think about. 
Especially when you consider that majority of the previous world war antagonists all had very positive support from their constituents.


----------



## GSgator

Fuck man I couldn’t imagine you would think there practically fighting family members. I did call a Ukrainian guy at work aRussian and he got pretty upset so I don’t know the mindset between them 2.


----------



## lifter6973

iGone said:


> It's wild to think about.
> Especially when you consider that majority of the previous world war antagonists all had very positive support from their constituents.


I just noticed your avi, funny.


----------



## iGone

I will also add since I hit post before I finished my thought is that I'd attribute a lot of that to the effectiveness or lack thereof in propaganda with today's modern technology. 
People are much less prone to mass propaganda like what was seeing during WW2 or conflicts prior. 

Does that mean people don't fall for modern propaganda attempts like what we've seen politically since the early 2000s, no. 
But the whole of the Russian population is much less prone to demonizing a nation for the sole purpose of "it belongs to Russia" in a similar vein to how china has controlled their media in such a way towards Taiwan.


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> I watching a live feed last night and the broadcaster at Moscow was saying that this war doesn’t have the support of the Russian population and they were in disbelief when they woke up this morning.





lifter6973 said:


> They are arresting people in Moscow for protesting.




It's definitely in Russian interests to reduce casualties on all sides as much as possible. 

Russian goals aren't to destroy the Ukraine.  But to reincorporate Ukraine back into the Russian fold.  

Both people are Slavic and have alot of cultural and religious things in common.  

Putin doesn't want to come off like the Bolsheviks of the old Soviet Union, but he's going to try to come off more as a liberator. 

We'll see how it plays out. 

Joe Biden doesn't have the guts to do anything about it.   Other than talk, he won't do anything meaningful. 

I've got an idea though that those people who helped him and his son fleece all that money in Ukraine will come up dead, or else get appointed to his cabinet.


----------



## Hughinn

iGone said:


> I will also add since I hit post before I finished my thought is that I'd attribute a lot of that to the effectiveness or lack thereof in propaganda with today's modern technology.
> People are much less prone to mass propaganda like what was seeing during WW2 or conflicts prior.
> 
> Does that mean people don't fall for modern propaganda attempts like what we've seen politically since the early 2000s, no.
> But the whole of the Russian population is much less prone to demonizing a nation for the sole purpose of "it belongs to Russia" in a similar vein to how china has controlled their media in such a way towards Taiwan.




You want to see propoganda, look at our boy @nissan11 

He thinks the democrat party opened the borders and turned the cartels and human traffickers loose because they wanted to help people.  

That's buying the bullshit, drinking the Kool aid... whatever.  

Propoganda told him that.


----------



## iGone

Hughinn said:


> Joe Biden doesn't have the guts to do anything about it.   Other than talk, he won't do anything meaningful..


If you believe that he and the lobbyists that are all monetarily influenced by the military industrial complex in the US wouldn't be foolish enough to at the least antagonize a Russian attack I think you're seriously underestimating their ability to rationalize war.


----------



## Eric Smith

lifter6973 said:


> Fuck!


There is a place in hell for puttin, (small p). Judgement Day will come.  Mean while this Alien looking punk hides behind his troops.


----------



## iGone

Hughinn said:


> You want to see propoganda, look at our boy @nissan11
> 
> He thinks the democrat party opened the borders and turned the cartels and human traffickers loose because they wanted to help people.
> 
> That's buying the bullshit, drinking the Kool aid... whatever.
> 
> Propoganda told him that.


My dad is in his early 50s and over the last 5 years or so has been so brainwashed by propaganda it's actually astonishing. It's driven a huge wedge between him and our entire family too. 
The about of demonizing and insane theory's all aimed at the left is obnoxious and intolerable.


----------



## Hughinn

iGone said:


> If you believe that he and the lobbyists that are all monetarily influenced by the military industrial complex in the US wouldn't be foolish enough to at the least antagonize a Russian attack I think you're seriously underestimating their ability to rationalize war.



They surely will. 

But it's more likely they'll fund some sort of insurgency to the coming Russian occupation as opposed to openly challenge Russia. 

Russia has all of the goodies out own military has.   They've got tanks, missles and jets too.  

Russia is not Afghanistan.


----------



## nissan11

You guys need to take a chill pill. I'm trying to get ready for a hot first date with a RI girl in 45 minutes. 
I promise I'll be back to this thread tomorrow to piss you all off.


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> You guys need to take a chill pill. I'm trying to get ready for a hot first date with a RI girl in 45 minutes.
> I promise I'll be back to this thread tomorrow to piss you all off.


Hahaha well until  then man good luck and have fun.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> You guys need to take a chill pill. I'm trying to get ready for a hot first date with a RI girl in 45 minutes.
> I promise I'll be back to this thread tomorrow to piss you all off.



You go on bud.

We love ya.  No worries.

Now go git ya some 😛


----------



## iGone

Hughinn said:


> They surely will.
> 
> But it's more likely they'll fund some sort of insurgency to the coming Russian occupation as opposed to openly challenge Russia.
> 
> Russia has all of the goodies out own military has.   They've got tanks, missles and jets too.
> 
> Russia is not Afghanistan.


I will not be dismissive of the Russian military but I will state a few facts and a quick inference regarding it. 
The US military vastly outnumbers Russia. 
The US military is far technologically superior. 
Russia does not have public support. 
Technologically advanced sides of a peer to peer war have rarely, if not never lost. 
Wth that said, Russia would probably engage in a nuclear attack whilst in it's death throws instead of a formal surrender. I truly believe Putin is not above a last ditch cataclysmic event if his choke hold on Russia were to be threatened to a point of no return. 


nissan11 said:


> You guys need to take a chill pill. I'm trying to get ready for a hot first date with a RI girl in 45 minutes.
> I promise I'll be back to this thread tomorrow to piss you all off.


RI girl? 🤮 There's nothing good to come.out of Rhode island.


----------



## weightlossburn

GymRat79 said:


> He's obviously not very intelligent.


You are out of line, GymRat.  Nissan is the star behind the dating log.  You shouldn't mess with him.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> How in the hell did this turn into a  bashNissan for caring about the environment, thread?  🤔


No shit. This is why I hate politics. It ends up being a situation where people gang up on one guy for having a different opinion or priorities. 

Yet the same people will say shit like "guys, we need to have a discussion of differing opinions". No one ever means that when they say it.

I hate group think


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> You guys need to take a chill pill. I'm trying to get ready for a hot first date with a RI girl in 45 minutes.
> I promise I'll be back to this thread tomorrow to piss you all off.


She'll bring a vape box, guarantee.


----------



## PZT

only here for context


----------



## Hughinn

iGone said:


> I will not be dismissive of the Russian military but I will state a few facts and a quick inference regarding it.
> The US military vastly outnumbers Russia.
> The US military is far technologically superior.
> Russia does not have public support.
> Technologically advanced sides of a peer to peer war have rarely, if not never lost.
> Wth that said, Russia would probably engage in a nuclear attack whilst in it's death throws instead of a formal surrender. I truly believe Putin is not above a last ditch cataclysmic event if his choke hold on Russia were to be threatened to a point of no return.
> 
> RI girl? 🤮 There's nothing good to come.out of Rhode island.




I don't think the US military is superior at all to the Russian military.

Military Size by Country 2022

CountryTotal PersonnelActive DutyRussia3,568,0001,014,000*United States**2,233,050**1,388,100*Brazil2,101,500366,500Taiwan1,831,800163,000

On top of that, your assumption of our military being vastly more technologically advanced isn't true either.  


There's literally no weapon we have, that they don't have an equivalent.   There's no seals or special forces, intelligence, strategy or cyber security team we have that they don't have an equivalent. 

They've got aircraft carriers, destroyers, lasers, jets, artillery, etc too. 









						Russian Armed Forces - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




On top of that, they're far more ruthless and unencumbered.    They're military hasn't been studying woke ideology.   They've been trained only in tactics and deadly force.

They may not have public support, but neither would we.

If we're to be honest with ourselves, then we have to acknowledge that Russia is not just a formidable adversary, but militarily speaking is closer to our equal as not.   

Joe Biden will not take direct military action against Russia.   It's a fight nobody would win.


----------



## iGone

Hughinn said:


> I don't think the US military is superior at all to the Russian military.
> 
> Military Size by Country 2022
> 
> CountryTotal PersonnelActive DutyRussia3,568,0001,014,000*United States**2,233,050**1,388,100*Brazil2,101,500366,500Taiwan1,831,800163,000
> 
> On top of that, your assumption of our military being vastly more technologically advanced isn't true either.
> 
> There's literally no weapon we have, that they don't have an equivalent.   There's no seals or special forces, intelligence, strategy or cyber security team we have that they don't have an equivalent.
> 
> On top of that, they're far more ruthless and unencumbered.    They're military hasn't been studying woke ideology.   They've been trained only in tactics and deadly force.
> 
> They may not have public support, but neither would we.
> 
> If we're to be honest with ourselves, then we have to acknowledge that Russia is not just a formidable adversary, but militarily speaking is closer to our equal as not.
> 
> Joe Biden will not take direct military action against Russia.   It's a fight nobody would win.


I apologize for attaching images but it's the easiest way to convey the information. 
Wth that said if you look at the capabilities of US Air defense and Air Force the US surpasses them in nearly aspect. 

In my opinion the only place Russia surpasses us and would have the potential to disrupt the momentum of the US would be it's naval force, but if you compare the age and capabilities of their navy and subsequent air units attached to them, the US draws it all back in.


----------



## iGone

Oh and @Hughinn my point on technology was more aimed at their infrastructure that supports their military compared to the US.


----------



## Swiper.

FlyingPapaya said:


> Giving voting rights to illegals by fighting voter ID laws.



Speaking of voter ID laws watch this video at 1:30 you’ll see the response from minorities. 

i’m sure it’s insulting to minorities for the DemocRAT party to assert getting an ID is too difficult for them.


----------



## Valuum

Swiper. said:


> Speaking of voter ID laws watch this video at 1:30 you’ll see the response from minorities.
> 
> i’m sure it’s insulting to minorities for the DemocRAT party to assert getting an ID is too difficult for them.


lol, exactly. Like what exactly are you trying to say? Black people are too stupid to get an ID?

meanwhile you need paperwork to go to a restaurant now


----------



## iGone

Swiper. said:


> Speaking of voter ID laws watch this video at 1:30 you’ll see the response from minorities.
> 
> i’m sure it’s insulting to minorities for the DemocRAT party to assert getting an ID is too difficult for them.


I love all of the thinly veiled racism that fills the rhetoric that the far left pushes. 
All of these "woke" people who think they're sticking up for disadvantaged people, yet they're only pushing them down further.


----------



## lifter6973

iGone said:


> Oh and @Hughinn my point on technology was more aimed at their infrastructure that supports their military compared to the US.


----------



## Swiper.

Valuum said:


> lol, exactly. Like what exactly are you trying to say? Black people are too stupid to get an ID?
> 
> meanwhile you need paperwork to go to a restaurant now



that’s what the liberals are saying. it seems like they think minorities and Black people don’t have access to get an ID or are too incompetent to get one. if I was a minority I would feel insulted by that.


----------



## Test_subject

Canada has required ID to vote since ID was a thing.

Damn us and our polite racism.

As long as the government issues a free form of eligible ID, I fail to see a problem with asking for it.


----------



## iGone

I can't cite the specifics off the top of my dome and I'm too lazy to Google it this very moment buuuuuut,
There was some programs put in place in the locations with the lowest representation of minority voters based on population %,. 
They went door to door offering services to get people either A. Registered to vote or B. Get an ID and subsequently register to vote. They were offering to pay for all required fees and even offered ride services for people who lacked transportation in an attempt to bolster minority voters. 
The number of people who actually accepted the services was incredibly low.


----------



## GSgator

Ppl who  care  will vote no matter what you can see that just in the heated discussion we have here when it comes to politics and policy’s. You either give a fuck or  you don’t everyone knows  if you don’t vote then keep your mouth shut if you don’t like what’s going on .


----------



## Tazz

GSgator said:


> if you don’t vote then keep your mouth shut if you don’t like what’s going on .


^


----------



## Hughinn

iGone said:


> I apologize for attaching images but it's the easiest way to convey the information.
> Wth that said if you look at the capabilities of US Air defense and Air Force the US surpasses them in nearly aspect.
> 
> In my opinion the only place Russia surpasses us and would have the potential to disrupt the momentum of the US would be it's naval force, but if you compare the age and capabilities of their navy and subsequent air units attached to them, the US draws it all back in.




Point being,  Russia has a real military.   

It's not Afghanistan or Iraq.  

And combined with the largest nuclear weapons arsenal in the world, they got more than enough to go head to head with the US or anybody else.     

This all depends on Ukraine.  
Can they stage a meaningful resistance and insurgency?  

Ukrainians and Russians are literally some of the toughest people on the planet.   If the Ukrainians can hold out long enough for Russian resolve to wain, them maybe Ukraine has a chance. 


I just wish joe biden and Kammy heels up harris gave a fuck about our own borders instead of Ukraines.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> They've got aircraft carriers, destroyers, lasers, jets, artillery, etc too.


Ummmm, you might want to check out the Russian aircraft carriers..... I'm sorry, aircraft carrier. Single, as in one. And it's a piece of shit from what I gather. 

Take away the nukes, they're fucked one on one.


----------



## CJ

Add on to previous post... 

Whomever has the better cyber warfare game plan will probably prevail, it's not just about troops anymore.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> I don't think the US military is superior at all to the Russian military.
> 
> Military Size by Country 2022
> 
> CountryTotal PersonnelActive DutyRussia3,568,0001,014,000*United States**2,233,050**1,388,100*Brazil2,101,500366,500Taiwan1,831,800163,000
> 
> On top of that, your assumption of our military being vastly more technologically advanced isn't true either.
> 
> 
> There's literally no weapon we have, that they don't have an equivalent.   There's no seals or special forces, intelligence, strategy or cyber security team we have that they don't have an equivalent.
> 
> They've got aircraft carriers, destroyers, lasers, jets, artillery, etc too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Armed Forces - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that, they're far more ruthless and unencumbered.    They're military hasn't been studying woke ideology.   They've been trained only in tactics and deadly force.
> 
> They may not have public support, but neither would we.
> 
> If we're to be honest with ourselves, then we have to acknowledge that Russia is not just a formidable adversary, but militarily speaking is closer to our equal as not.
> 
> Joe Biden will not take direct military action against Russia.   It's a fight nobody would win.





iGone said:


> I apologize for attaching images but it's the easiest way to convey the information.
> Wth that said if you look at the capabilities of US Air defense and Air Force the US surpasses them in nearly aspect.
> 
> In my opinion the only place Russia surpasses us and would have the potential to disrupt the momentum of the US would be it's naval force, but if you compare the age and capabilities of their navy and subsequent air units attached to them, the US draws it all back in.





Hughinn said:


> Point being,  Russia has a real military.
> 
> It's not Afghanistan or Iraq.
> 
> And combined with the largest nuclear weapons arsenal in the world, they got more than enough to go head to head with the US or anybody else.
> 
> This all depends on Ukraine.
> Can they stage a meaningful resistance and insurgency?
> 
> Ukrainians and Russians are literally some of the toughest people on the planet.   If the Ukrainians can hold out long enough for Russian resolve to wain, them maybe Ukraine has a chance.
> 
> 
> I just wish joe biden and Kammy heels up harris gave a fuck about our own borders instead of Ukraines.



All of your numbers are hilariously mistaken
Sorry


----------



## iGone

silentlemon1011 said:


> All of your numbers are hilariously mistaken
> Sorry


No real surprise there frankly.


----------



## Swiper.

if Ukraine would have kept their nukes they wouldn’t have this problem. that’s probably going to be the worst decision in Ukraine’s history


----------



## JuiceTrain

Idk what's goin here but I unlocked a legendary weapon in Deathloop...



You tell who ever is who ever to add me on PSN for an azz-whoopin'..... I'll save America myself 🧔🏾🎮


----------



## Swiper.

CJ said:


> Add on to previous post...
> 
> Whomever has the better cyber warfare game plan will probably prevail, it's not just about troops anymore.



agree and that could get out of control real quick. wasn’t too long ago where the pipeline in the south east of the United States got hacked and held for Ransom. imagine that times 100. Big problems for the US. 

but no worries Biden gave Russia a list of where they can’t do any cyber attacks. lmao 


“Biden's 'off-limits' list for Russian cyberattacks criticized as 'green light' to target everything else”





						Biden's 'off-limits' list for Russian cyberattacks criticized as 'green light' to target everything else | Fox News
					

President Biden's list of 16 key infrastructure entities that are “off-limits” to Russian cyberattacks has effectively given the Russians a green light to target everything not on that list without facing serious repercussions, national security experts and senior Republicans tell Fox News.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## silentlemon1011

iGone said:


> No real surprise there frankly.


Just to name a few
1. You're talking U.S AIR FORCE vs Russian total planes/fighters etc.
The actual strength of Air forces in the world are as such

1. U.S
2 Russia
3. U.S Army
4.U.S Navy
5. China (Lol, the Navy could fuck stomp china, without the air force)
6. India
7. USMC

So you need to take the whole picture into effect
U.S military planes outmatched all russian planes in every single level you could think of
Other than the new SU Flanders... but they only have 22... so it's a moot point

Think Quality beats qauntity..
But the U.S also has mass more quantities

The average Loadout for a U.S soldier is 15k
The average russian loadout is 3k

Training is far...far...far...insanely better for U.S troops

This is just a few points


----------



## silentlemon1011

silentlemon1011 said:


> Just to name a few
> 1. You're talking U.S AIR FORCE vs Russian total planes/fighters etc.
> The actual strength of Air forces in the world are as such
> 
> 1. U.S
> 2 Russia
> 3. U.S Army
> 4.U.S Navy
> 5. China (Lol, the Navy could fuck stomp china, without the air force)
> 6. India
> 7. USMC
> 
> So you need to take the whole picture into effect
> U.S military planes outmatched all russian planes in every single level you could think of
> Other than the new SU Flanders... but they only have 22... so it's a moot point
> 
> Think Quality beats qauntity..
> But the U.S also has mass more quantities
> 
> The average Loadout for a U.S soldier is 15k
> The average russian loadout is 3k
> 
> Training is far...far...far...insanely better for U.S troops
> 
> This is just a few points


Yea
The U.S has 4 of the most powerful air forces in the world out of the top 7

The military might of the u.s is unquestionably terrifying on all levels


----------



## iGone

silentlemon1011 said:


> The military might of the u.s is unquestionably terrifying on all levels


I couldn't agree more. 
There's a reason we spend nearly $800B a year in defense budgeting. The average soldier costs the govt $80-90k a year all said and done, and the average infantry kit is billed out around $20k. 

The infrastructure the US has built just in order to support our defense systems is incredible. The money the govt spends on military research and development is astonishing.
There's a reason we spend 10x more yearly than Russia.


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> Just to name a few
> 1. You're talking U.S AIR FORCE vs Russian total planes/fighters etc.
> The actual strength of Air forces in the world are as such
> 
> 1. U.S
> 2 Russia
> 3. U.S Army
> 4.U.S Navy
> 5. China (Lol, the Navy could fuck stomp china, without the air force)
> 6. India
> 7. USMC
> 
> So you need to take the whole picture into effect
> U.S military planes outmatched all russian planes in every single level you could think of
> Other than the new SU Flanders... but they only have 22... so it's a moot point
> 
> Think Quality beats qauntity..
> But the U.S also has mass more quantities
> 
> The average Loadout for a U.S soldier is 15k
> The average russian loadout is 3k
> 
> Training is far...far...far...insanely better for U.S troops
> 
> This is just a few points


The training for US military is not what you think. Not even close. It's actually borderline pathetic. My brother and sister were both military it's not the elite of the elite actually the opposite unfortunately. The rest of what your saying may be totally 100% and I don't mean any disrespect just my point of view on the specific subject is all


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> The training for US military is not what you think. Not even close. It's actually borderline pathetic. My brother and sister were both military it's not the elite of the elite actually the opposite unfortunately. The rest of what your saying may be totally 100% and I don't mean any disrespect just my point of view on the specific subject is all



It's a question of comparison
Compared to russian regulars, they are
In comparison to for example canadian regulars
nope


----------



## iGone

Achillesking said:


> The training for US military is not what you think. Not even close. It's actually borderline pathetic. My brother and sister were both military it's not the elite of the elite actually the opposite unfortunately. The rest of what your saying may be totally 100% and I don't mean any disrespect just my point of view on the specific subject is all


Even with the US military being the sham that it is, it's surprisingly robust in comparison to some other countries.


----------



## Achillesking

iGone said:


> Even with the US military being the sham that it is, it's surprisingly robust in comparison to some other countries.


Honestly I don't believe US and Russia will directly engage one another


----------



## silentlemon1011

iGone said:


> Even with the US military being the sham that it is, it's surprisingly robust in comparison to some other countries.



Yeah, close friend of mine served with Spestnaz, he said the differences were laughable after moving here


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> It's a question of comparison
> Compared to russian regulars, they are
> In comparison to for example canadian regulars
> nope


Valid point


----------



## Rapture666

GymRat79 said:


> Ok where to begin...........
> 
> We were for the first time not depending on other counties for oil. One of the first executive orders was getting rid of the Keystone Pipeline which caused an increase in gas prices. Also he has borrowed countless $$$$ since he was elected and those decisions have increased everything from food to the price of gas you put in your car. Unfortunately the majority of Americans simply do not care about economics, and it pains me to say that.   Under normal circumstances, most hard working Americans don’t have the time or the energy to debate the finer points of economic policy. Here in 2022, our leaders have messed things up so badly that suddenly just about everyone is feeling the pain.  Most people just want economic conditions to “return to normal”, but that isn’t going to be so easy.
> 
> Over the past year, the Federal Reserve has pumped trillions of fresh dollars into the financial system. Americans are now paying a heavy price for these decisions. Inflation has been created by record government spending and inaction on other issues which since the new Administration took over, its running at its highest rate since 1982. The prices for meat and eggs are up 12.2% since last year. Furniture and bedding is up 17% and used cars and trucks are up 40.5%.


Borrwing money didnt cause the


GymRat79 said:


> Ok where to begin...........
> 
> We were for the first time not depending on other counties for oil. One of the first executive orders was getting rid of the Keystone Pipeline which caused an increase in gas prices. Also he has borrowed countless $$$$ since he was elected and those decisions have increased everything from food to the price of gas you put in your car. Unfortunately the majority of Americans simply do not care about economics, and it pains me to say that.   Under normal circumstances, most hard working Americans don’t have the time or the energy to debate the finer points of economic policy. Here in 2022, our leaders have messed things up so badly that suddenly just about everyone is feeling the pain.  Most people just want economic conditions to “return to normal”, but that isn’t going to be so easy.
> 
> Over the past year, the Federal Reserve has pumped trillions of fresh dollars into the financial system. Americans are now paying a heavy price for these decisions. Inflation has been created by record government spending and inaction on other issues which since the new Administration took over, its running at its highest rate since 1982. The prices for meat and eggs are up 12.2% since last year. Furniture and bedding is up 17% and used cars and trucks are up 40.5%.


We werent depending on other countries for oil?  LOL, last I checked the pipeline went to Canada.  Energy independence is when we export more than we use, we always depend on other countries for energy and oil, which we do with the pipeline or not, hence a pipeline going to, another country, shifting some of our supply from the gulf to Canada.  I think it rose the prices a little, but it was more not enough supply after the pandemic with people hitting the road again Saudi manipulation of prices and the expectation of regulations with Biden in the white house also stopping some drilling contracts in Alaska or something.  Over the past year the Federal Reserve has pumped trillion into the financial system, just over the past year?  Dude the federal reserve has been pumping money into the stock market propping up our economy for quite some time and we have been borrowing money from the Chinese and Japanese for quite some time now.  Since the new administration took over there is record spending, the previous administration spent more and increased our defict by 7.8 trillion even before the pandemic.  While cutting taxes which we also borrow to cover.  I think there were some ideas floating around with the build back better plan which would actually help regular people and there was a media push to all of a sudden care about government spending taking advantage of inflation due to lack of supply to kill any narrative Americans could rally around any parts of this agenda.  In fact I think this is actually a tride and true formula both parties use, Republicans increase the deficit then complain about government spending giving democrats any easy out to not deliver on anything they promised to do.  rinse and repeat, but tax cuts millitary spending, bailing out companies, money to foreign governments, that spending is never in question or the reason for inflation.  I mean im not gonna defend the Biden administration I think its a disaster but both parties are working in tandem imo.


----------



## GymRat79

Policy blunders perpetrated by the Biden White House have made a bad problem worse.  

For instance, oil prices are higher for two reasons. First, U.S. production has declined by about two million barrels per day since 2019, even as demand has recovered from the COVID-19-induced downturn. Oil markets are global, so the fall-off in output would not necessarily jack prices up, but our declining output needs to be offset by an increase elsewhere.

Enter OPEC, which has not restored output to the level necessary to bring down prices, despite repeated pleas from Biden. 

Meanwhile, Biden has done a lot to discourage a resurgence in U.S. drilling and production. He has cancelled pipelines, threatened oil and gas producers with higher taxes, taken promising acreage out of play, such as the Arctic Natural Wildlife Refuge, slow-walked leasing and new drilling permits and, most recently, imposed new methane curbing rules that make drilling more expensive.

What sensible person would invest in the oilfield in the face of such unrelenting hostility? Drilling activity is up, but nowhere near where it should be at $82 per barrel oil.

Another boost to inflation came from housing. With "shelter" accounting for some 40 percent of the CPI, economists have warned that fast-rising home prices would eventually seep into higher inflation readings. In October, we saw this occur, with the increase in the cost of shelter accelerating to 0.5 percent from September, an annualized rise of 6 percent.

One reason home prices have been increasing at nearly 20 percent per year is that the Federal Reserve has continued to buy up $15 billion worth of mortgage based bonds each month, keeping mortgage rates artificially low. The result has been a booming market, driving home prices, and now rents, higher.

At long last, the Federal Reserve has announced it will begin to throttle back its bond paying program, including the purchases of mortgage-backed bonds. Critics think the Fed is behind the curve, having seriously underestimated price pressures.

Biden does not control the Fed, but he has made no secret of his preference for the easy money policies that have helped prop up the economy, and the stock market. Fed Chair Jerome Powell's term ends in February; Biden has recently interviewed not only Powell but also Fed Governor Lael Brainard, a known dove and Obama appointee, for the position.

That these are the only two candidates he seems to be considering sends a clear signal. He will choose growth over stability, even if it means that inflation continues to accelerate. Unhappily, Powell is listening.    

Finally, Biden has not only encouraged monetary excess, but has also endorsed big-spending packages that have put money in consumers' pockets but also kept workers on the sidelines. The biggest shortage we have in this country today is labor. The labor participation rate is mired at 61.6 percent, 1.7 percentage points below the level in February 2020.

Studies have shown that the slew of benefits contained in the Cares Act and subsequent relief bills, including incremental unemployment benefits, expanded child tax credits and rent moratoriums, have offered Americans up to $100,000 per year while not working. These payments may have been necessary early in our recovery from the pandemic, but no longer are needed. 

Biden's proposed Build Back Better bill shows the legislation could create even more disincentives to work, sidelining millions of Americans. This would drive the cost of everything even higher.

Ultimately, inflation is the result of too much money pursuing too few goods.


----------



## TODAY

GymRat79 said:


> Policy blunders perpetrated by the Biden White House have made a bad problem worse.
> 
> For instance, oil prices are higher for two reasons. First, U.S. production has declined by about two million barrels per day since 2019, even as demand has recovered from the COVID-19-induced downturn. Oil markets are global, so the fall-off in output would not necessarily jack prices up, but our declining output needs to be offset by an increase elsewhere.
> 
> Enter OPEC, which has not restored output to the level necessary to bring down prices, despite repeated pleas from Biden.
> 
> Meanwhile, Biden has done a lot to discourage a resurgence in U.S. drilling and production. He has cancelled pipelines, threatened oil and gas producers with higher taxes, taken promising acreage out of play, such as the Arctic Natural Wildlife Refuge, slow-walked leasing and new drilling permits and, most recently, imposed new methane curbing rules that make drilling more expensive.
> 
> What sensible person would invest in the oilfield in the face of such unrelenting hostility? Drilling activity is up, but nowhere near where it should be at $82 per barrel oil.
> 
> Another boost to inflation came from housing. With "shelter" accounting for some 40 percent of the CPI, economists have warned that fast-rising home prices would eventually seep into higher inflation readings. In October, we saw this occur, with the increase in the cost of shelter accelerating to 0.5 percent from September, an annualized rise of 6 percent.
> 
> One reason home prices have been increasing at nearly 20 percent per year is that the Federal Reserve has continued to buy up $15 billion worth of mortgage based bonds each month, keeping mortgage rates artificially low. The result has been a booming market, driving home prices, and now rents, higher.
> 
> At long last, the Federal Reserve has announced it will begin to throttle back its bond paying program, including the purchases of mortgage-backed bonds. Critics think the Fed is behind the curve, having seriously underestimated price pressures.
> 
> Biden does not control the Fed, but he has made no secret of his preference for the easy money policies that have helped prop up the economy, and the stock market. Fed Chair Jerome Powell's term ends in February; Biden has recently interviewed not only Powell but also Fed Governor Lael Brainard, a known dove and Obama appointee, for the position.
> 
> That these are the only two candidates he seems to be considering sends a clear signal. He will choose growth over stability, even if it means that inflation continues to accelerate. Unhappily, Powell is listening.
> 
> Finally, Biden has not only encouraged monetary excess, but has also endorsed big-spending packages that have put money in consumers' pockets but also kept workers on the sidelines. The biggest shortage we have in this country today is labor. The labor participation rate is mired at 61.6 percent, 1.7 percentage points below the level in February 2020.
> 
> Studies have shown that the slew of benefits contained in the Cares Act and subsequent relief bills, including incremental unemployment benefits, expanded child tax credits and rent moratoriums, have offered Americans up to $100,000 per year while not working. These payments may have been necessary early in our recovery from the pandemic, but no longer are needed.
> 
> Biden's proposed Build Back Better bill shows the legislation could create even more disincentives to work, sidelining millions of Americans. This would drive the cost of everything even higher.
> 
> Ultimately, inflation is the result of too much money pursuing too few goods.


Unless you moonlight writing op/eds for The Hill in between troll posts on bodybuilding forums, you should probably credit the author of that article.

Wouldn't want anybody to think that you're a lazy plagiarist.


----------



## Skullcrusher

This thread is still going?

So have you guys worked out who are the masters of the universe yet?

I will be lifting weights until I receive a nuke to the forehead or die of radiation poisoning.


----------



## Cochino

Achillesking said:


> The training for US military is not what you think. Not even close. It's actually borderline pathetic. My brother and sister were both military it's not the elite of the elite actually the opposite unfortunately. The rest of what your saying may be totally 100% and I don't mean any disrespect just my point of view on the specific subject is all


It depends. For the regular grunt, not so much. For the upper and special forces (Rangers, seals,snipers, etc) the US is way ahead.


----------



## Achilleus

Achillesking said:


> The training for US military is not what you think. Not even close. It's actually borderline pathetic. My brother and sister were both military it's not the elite of the elite actually the opposite unfortunately. The rest of what your saying may be totally 100% and I don't mean any disrespect just my point of view on the specific subject is all


The barrier to entry on certain position are low while for other positions its incredibly high. Don't think they discriminate, they'll take the low but they probably ain't gonna be doing anything significant or noteworthy. I mean you need those janitors and chiefs to help run those big aircraft carriers.


----------



## weightlossburn

I will keep it simple because I am ignorant to both military strength and the reason behind wars.  Perhaps I have an unrealistic hippy mentality.

There shouldn't be war in general.  In 2022, people globally should have grown to realize we have the technology in place to move ahead and enjoy life.  Our efforts should be spent on helping the quality of life in people in poor countries.  I agree these efforts shouldn't be government spend because our government should provide for us.  However, I would like to think that most people would voluntarily donate to the cause.

The human race spends a ton of money and the effort of many people to build weapons of mass destruction.  In this instant it's assisting a dictator to forcefully takeover a country.  Anyone else here finds that to be ridiculous?  Wouldn't that time and effort on weapon building be better spent on helping people?

The video surfacing of the dad saying good bye to his daughter is heart breaking.  His daughter looks around the same age as mine.  Then there are the Feed the Children videos of kids that show physical signs of starvation.  Imagine we lived in a world where the time and money used to build weapons of mass destruction were instead used to help the starving.


----------



## Fatkid

weightlossburn said:


> I will keep it simple because I am ignorant to both military strength and the reason behind wars.  Perhaps I have an unrealistic hippy mentality.
> 
> There shouldn't be war in general.  In 2022, people globally should have grown to realize we have the technology in place to move ahead and enjoy life.  Our efforts should be spent on helping the quality of life in people in poor countries.  I agree these efforts shouldn't be government spend because our government should provide for us.  However, I would like to think that most people would voluntarily donate to the cause.
> 
> The human race spends a ton of money and the effort of many people to build weapons of mass destruction.  In this instant it's assisting a dictator to forcefully takeover a country.  Anyone else here finds that to be ridiculous?  Wouldn't that time and effort on weapon building be better spent on helping people?
> 
> The video surfacing of the dad saying good bye to his daughter is heart breaking.  His daughter looks around the same age as mine.  Then there are the Feed the Children videos of kids that show physical signs of starvation.  Imagine we lived in a world where the time and money used to build weapons of mass destruction were instead used to help the starving.


Indeed a wonderful notion, but then there is reality. People were brutally murdering each other with swords, axes, etc  in wars just a couple hundred years ago. People are animals with an innate hunger for blood. Generally areas where people are actually starving in this day and age, there is war in said area. I genuinly hope things do change. However, I think we will see the end of humans before that change come to fruition. I guess I am just negative due to years of trauma from people.


----------



## Monkipalo

Idk how true this is


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> Unless you moonlight writing op/eds for The Hill in between troll posts on bodybuilding forums, you should probably credit the author of that article.
> 
> Wouldn't want anybody to think that you're a lazy plagiarist.


He doesn't strike me as someone that is able to create his own intelligent opinion. He just regurgitates what he sees. What is the term Im looking for.....ahhh sheep.


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> Ummmm, you might want to check out the Russian aircraft carriers..... I'm sorry, aircraft carrier. Single, as in one. And it's a piece of shit from what I gather.
> 
> Take away the nukes, they're fucked one on one.



I gotta disagree with you there. 

They may be at a disadvantage in money and equipment.  

But those Russian people are tough mother fuckers.    I worked for a few months in Minsk many years ago.  

I'm sorry to tell you, one on one man to man, on average they'd mop the floor with our typical conscripts. 

Special forces could be different.  But they've got their own special forces too.  And the fuckers are legendary


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> It's a question of comparison
> Compared to russian regulars, they are
> In comparison to for example canadian regulars
> nope



You don't take into consideration how those Russian people live. 

Most of them don't need boot camp to get tough enough for military work, because the bastards live and grow up in boot camp. 

You overestimate us capabilities immensely.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> I gotta disagree with you there.
> 
> They may be at a disadvantage in money and equipment.
> 
> But those Russian people are tough mother fuckers.    I worked for a few months in Minsk many years ago.
> 
> I'm sorry to tell you, one on one man to man, on average they'd mop the floor with our typical conscripts.
> 
> Special forces could be different.  But they've got their own special forces too.  And the fuckers are legendary


Wars are not 1 on 1, man to man though. So your point is moot. It's not UFC.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> It depends. For the regular grunt, not so much. For the upper and special forces (Rangers, seals,snipers, etc) the US is way ahead.



I disagree. 

The spetsnas and Russian special forces are just as good


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> Wars are not 1 on 1, man to man though. So your point is moot. It's not UFC.



Agreed.

But you said one on one.

And that's not true. 

One on one, one small or medium force vs another on equal footing, the US military is not superior in any way except better toys than Russian forces.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But you said one on one.
> 
> And that's not true.
> 
> One on one, one small or medium force vs another on equal footing, the US military is not superior in any way except better toys than Russian forces.


I meant military vs military, no nukes involved. Complete with infrastructure to supply, and manufacturing to replace. 

Nukes are the great equalizer.


----------



## supreme666leader

Hope this doesnt stop the production of russian porn


----------



## Robdjents

Bunch of dudes who have probably never even stepped foot in/on a military installation arguing about shit they don’t know....contrary to what some of you may think the United States has the best technical training for military in the entire world...just because Russians are “tough” means dick...you ever met a man that has had tunnel vision trained out of him? Tactics and training here is the best in the world...throw the best tech in the mix and boom you have no competition...I know the tv has shown you all that Russians are all a bunch of grizzled dudes with 5 o’clock shadows and bad attitudes but that’s just not true...it’s not 1940 anymore.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> You don't take into consideration how those Russian people live.
> 
> Most of them don't need boot camp to get tough enough for military work, because the bastards live and grow up in boot camp.
> 
> You overestimate us capabilities immensely.





Hughinn said:


> I disagree.
> 
> The spetsnas and Russian special forces are just as good



Proof is in the pudding
Russia has suffered heavier losses than the U.S Iraq invasion... the whole  invasion (OP Irawi freedom)
And OP medusa (Afghanistan invasion)

But in one day instead of months

And Saddam's military was at a higher and larger standard that Ukraine is.

They have suffered woret hardware loss than the U.S has in decades... but in one day.

You watched a couple YouTube videos in tough Russians and made an assumption.

Let's not even get into the fast that elements of the 74th Russian mechanized just surrendered

When's the last time U.S soldiers just surrendered because they were scared to fight.

Like I said, I have friends (One close one) who is a decorated Spetsnaz serviceman
He said it was absolutly zero competition, not even close, 2 different leagues between U.S and Russia




Robdjents said:


> Bunch of dudes who have probably never even stepped foot in/on a military installation arguing about shit they don’t know....contrary to what some of you may think the United States has the best technical training for military in the entire world...just because Russians are “tough” means dick...you ever met a man that has had tunnel vision trained out of him? Tactics and training here is the best in the world...throw the best tech in the mix and boom you have no competition...I know the tv has shown you all that Russians are all a bunch of grizzled dudes with 5 o’clock shadows and bad attitudes but that’s just not true...it’s not 1940 anymore.



But
but
He watched a youtube video


----------



## Hughinn

Robdjents said:


> Bunch of dudes who have probably never even stepped foot in/on a military installation arguing about shit they don’t know....contrary to what some of you may think the United States has the best technical training for military in the entire world...just because Russians are “tough” means dick...you ever met a man that has had tunnel vision trained out of him? Tactics and training here is the best in the world...throw the best tech in the mix and boom you have no competition...I know the tv has shown you all that Russians are all a bunch of grizzled dudes with 5 o’clock shadows and bad attitudes but that’s just not true...it’s not 1940 anymore.



Horseshit.

Superior tactics and training are not exclusive to the United States military.

Some of the best special forces in the world have been British, not American.

Some of the best intelligence and assassin's in the world are Israeli and not American.

I'm American too and I'm not trying to knock on our military. 

But there's some real badass military units in the world that are every bit as good as our best.   And Russia has some of them. 

The only thing Americans have is this overwhelming arrogance that their the best.    Without having to prove it.  And the most money to spend on th best toys money can buy.


----------



## Robdjents

Hughinn said:


> Horseshit.
> 
> Superior tactics and training are not exclusive to the United States military.
> 
> Some of the best special forces in the world have been British, not American.
> 
> Some of the best intelligence and assassin's in the world are Israeli and not American.
> 
> I'm American too and I'm not trying to knock on our military.
> 
> But there's some real badass military units in the world that are every bit as good as our best.   And Russia has some of them.
> 
> The only thing Americans have is this overwhelming arrogance that their the best.    Without having to prove it.


Nobody said anything about exclusivity...and you’re right British forces do not fuck around at all...but we are talking about Russia here ...I will also agree we are arrogant as hell you aren’t wrong there.

Let’s say for fun Russia wanted to invade the US...how would they even get their troops here...you can’t drive 40 year old trucks across the ocean nor can you fit 2 million people on their one busted aircraft carrier. Sure they could try to come across the straight and down through Alaska and Canada but don’t you think we would bomb them off the map before they ever got close?

The only thing they could get us with is nukes.  But who’s gonna fire a nuke in 2022 unless they want to end humanity?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Robdjents said:


> Nobody said anything about exclusivity...and you’re right British forces do not fuck around at all...but we are talking about Russia here ...I will also agree we are arrogant as hell you aren’t wrong there.
> 
> Let’s say for fun Russia wanted to invade the US...how would they even get their troops here...you can’t drive 40 year old trucks across the ocean nor can you fit 2 million people on their one busted aircraft carrier. Sure they could try to come across the straight and down through Alaska and Canada but don’t you think we would bomb them off the map before they ever got close?
> 
> The only thing they could get us with is nukes.  But who’s gonna fire a nuke in 2022 unless they want to end humanity?



U.S is the only country with mass force projection
Logistically, no one even comes close


----------



## Hughinn

Robdjents said:


> Nobody said anything about exclusivity...and you’re right British forces do not fuck around at all...but we are talking about Russia here ...I will also agree we are arrogant as hell you aren’t wrong there.
> 
> Let’s say for fun Russia wanted to invade the US...how would they even get their troops here...you can’t drive 40 year old trucks across the ocean nor can you fit 2 million people on their one busted aircraft carrier. Sure they could try to come across the straight and down through Alaska and Canada but don’t you think we would bomb them off the map before they ever got close?
> 
> The only thing they could get us with is nukes.  But who’s gonna fire a nuke in 2022 unless they want to end humanity?



I think we more or less agree about the difference in military capabilities.  

And to be fair, the united states undoubtedly has more of the best trained soldiers than anywhere else. 

All I mean to say is that doesn't mean these other nations don't also have very formidable and capable militaries as well.  And underestimating them isn't very smart. 

Look what a determined bunch of starving little brown Afghan people wearing sandals could accomplish vs the most powerful military in the world.  

Then imagine what a battle hardened and determine group of well equipped guerilla Russian forces could do?

Shit, look what the Irish republican army did to the British, who were the world's biggest colonial superpower at the time.


----------



## nissan11

I have been addressed too many times to quote and respond to everyone. I will attempt to cover everything in the following messages, starting with immigration.

First, let me start with an ancient Chinese proverb. 

"Even the swiftest horse can not outrun a word once spoken"

Now, a lot of you guys are making assumptions and putting words in my mouth. Stop it.
I have made general statements about political topics and you all assume, right away, that I have an extreme opinion on that topic. Stop it. 
If you want to know more details on my stance then ask me before you let your little hearts get all worked up and you start posting things that I never said. 
The only comment I made addressing immigration is that " I think we should help everyone we can".
Right away it was assumed I want an open border. That is an incorrect assumption because you hot heads jump straight to conclusions instead of being respectful enough to ask me to elaborate. 
Especially you, flyingpapaya. You disappoint me the most because as much as we have chatted in the box I thought you would at least have the decency to ask me some more questions before being mean. 

Back to my comment. 

I said I think we should help whoever we can. I didn't say " we should help everyone". 
What I mean by "whoever we can" is who we, as a country, have the space and resources to accommodate. 
I would like to see people from the most extreme cases allowed in to the US first. 
Yes, there is a lot of poverty here in the US already. It is very sad. We need to do something about it. I'm not an expert on the politics surrounding this issue but I know that many presidents have come and gone and it is still a problem. 
But, if there is a family who literrally can't survive another few days or weeks because their non-democratic country is experiencing mass violence against innocent people, then I think we should absolutely take them, even if we don't have room for them, even if it is temporary until we can find another place for them. We are fortunate to live in such a big country with so many resources compared to the rest of the world. I think we are the greatest country in the world and as such, we should be a leader and act like a leader. 
This is where most of you disagree with me, I bet. Trump's policy was America comes first, everyone else is on their own. I don't like the international organizations that he pulled the US out of, like the climate accord. I bet some of you don't know this but world climate affects the US, too. I certainly don't want to start a discussion on global warming because we have too many other issues to discuss already, but that is just another reason I think Trump was such a terrible environmental leader. 

You guys can go back to calling me names now, but just keep one thing in mind. I am not changing my opinion and it is OK if we don't have the same political views. This is the United States of American and it used to be OK for people to have differences of opinion. It sucks that is not the case anymore.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> I think we more or less agree about the difference in military capabilities.
> 
> And to be fair, the united states undoubtedly has more of the best trained soldiers than anywhere else.
> 
> All I mean to say is that doesn't mean these other nations don't also have very formidable and capable militaries as well.  And underestimating them isn't very smart.
> 
> Look what a determined bunch of starving little brown Afghan people wearing sandals could accomplish vs the most powerful military in the world.
> 
> Then imagine what a battle hardened and determine group of well equipped guerilla Russian forces could do?
> 
> Shit, look what the Irish republican army did to the British, who were the world's biggest colonial superpower at the time.



Afghans barely could even hit back
It was a civilian style insurgency.

If you say Vietnam, I'll snap
Is casualties 50k
Vietnamese casualties 2,000,000
Big difference

As for Britain
That was force projection
Good luck crossing the ocean, to fight a nation...
While managing european wars, while managing insurgencies in india, while managing African operations.

Logistically it's near impossible.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> I have been addressed too many times to quote and respond to everyone. I will attempt to cover everything in the following messages, starting with immigration.
> 
> First, let me start with an ancient Chinese proverb.
> 
> "Even the swiftest horse can not outrun a word once spoken"
> 
> Now, a lot of you guys are making assumptions and putting words in my mouth. Stop it.
> I have made general statements about political topics and you all assume, right away, that I have an extreme opinion on that topic. Stop it.
> If you want to know more details on my stance then ask me before you let your little hearts get all worked up and you start posting things that I never said.
> The only comment I made addressing immigration is that " I think we should help everyone we can".
> Right away it was assumed I want an open border. That is an incorrect assumption because you hot heads jump straight to conclusions instead of being respectful enough to ask me to elaborate.
> Especially you, flyingpapaya. You disappoint me the most because as much as we have chatted in the box I thought you would at least have the decency to ask me some more questions before being mean.
> 
> Back to my comment.
> 
> I said I think we should help whoever we can. I didn't say " we should help everyone".
> What I mean by "whoever we can" is who we, as a country, have the space and resources to accommodate.
> I would like to see people from the most extreme cases allowed in to the US first.
> Yes, there is a lot of poverty here in the US already. It is very sad. We need to do something about it. I'm not an expert on the politics surrounding this issue but I know that many presidents have come and gone and it is still a problem.
> But, if there is a family who literrally can't survive another few days or weeks because their non-democratic country is experiencing mass violence against innocent people, then I think we should absolutely take them, even if we don't have room for them, even if it is temporary until we can find another place for them. We are fortunate to live in such a big country with so many resources compared to the rest of the world. I think we are the greatest country in the world and as such, we should be a leader and act like a leader.
> This is where most of you disagree with me, I bet. Trump's policy was America comes first, everyone else is on their own. I don't like the international organizations that he pulled the US out of, like the climate accord. I bet some of you don't know this but world climate affects the US, too. I certainly don't want to start a discussion on global warming because we have too many other issues to discuss already, but that is just another reason I think Trump was such a terrible environmental leader.
> 
> You guys can go back to calling me names now, but just keep one thing in mind. I am not changing my opinion and it is OK if we don't have the same political views. This is the United States of American and it used to be OK for people to have differences of opinion. It sucks that is not the case anymore.


I'm not gonna call you names but wow brah, that was a long ass post. I got like two sentences in and said no thanks.
You know what long ass posts get?  That's right, a dam son


----------



## silentlemon1011

nissan11 said:


> I have been addressed too many times to quote and respond to everyone. I will attempt to cover everything in the following messages, starting with immigration.
> 
> First, let me start with an ancient Chinese proverb.
> 
> "Even the swiftest horse can not outrun a word once spoken"
> 
> Now, a lot of you guys are making assumptions and putting words in my mouth. Stop it.
> I have made general statements about political topics and you all assume, right away, that I have an extreme opinion on that topic. Stop it.
> If you want to know more details on my stance then ask me before you let your little hearts get all worked up and you start posting things that I never said.
> The only comment I made addressing immigration is that " I think we should help everyone we can".
> Right away it was assumed I want an open border. That is an incorrect assumption because you hot heads jump straight to conclusions instead of being respectful enough to ask me to elaborate.
> Especially you, flyingpapaya. You disappoint me the most because as much as we have chatted in the box I thought you would at least have the decency to ask me some more questions before being mean.
> 
> Back to my comment.
> 
> I said I think we should help whoever we can. I didn't say " we should help everyone".
> What I mean by "whoever we can" is who we, as a country, have the space and resources to accommodate.
> I would like to see people from the most extreme cases allowed in to the US first.
> Yes, there is a lot of poverty here in the US already. It is very sad. We need to do something about it. I'm not an expert on the politics surrounding this issue but I know that many presidents have come and gone and it is still a problem.
> But, if there is a family who literrally can't survive another few days or weeks because their non-democratic country is experiencing mass violence against innocent people, then I think we should absolutely take them, even if we don't have room for them, even if it is temporary until we can find another place for them. We are fortunate to live in such a big country with so many resources compared to the rest of the world. I think we are the greatest country in the world and as such, we should be a leader and act like a leader.
> This is where most of you disagree with me, I bet. Trump's policy was America comes first, everyone else is on their own. I don't like the international organizations that he pulled the US out of, like the climate accord. I bet some of you don't know this but world climate affects the US, too. I certainly don't want to start a discussion on global warming because we have too many other issues to discuss already, but that is just another reason I think Trump was such a terrible environmental leader.
> 
> You guys can go back to calling me names now, but just keep one thing in mind. I am not changing my opinion and it is OK if we don't have the same political views. This is the United States of American and it used to be OK for people to have differences of opinion. It sucks that is not the case anymore.



Like a few people called you a tard.
Most people here just disagree with your opinion but, it's just that
Opinions


----------



## nissan11

I would never call anyone a name.

Except Gymrat.


----------



## nissan11

lifter6973 said:


> I'm not gonna call you names but wow brah, that was a long ass post. I got like two sentences in and said no thanks.
> You know what long ass posts get?  That's right, a dam son
> View attachment 18822



There have been some long posts in this thread. Can you do a quick word count and see if I won?


----------



## iGone

Not digging back to see if it's been mentioned this morning but y'all should Google "Ghost of Kyiv".
Ukrainian MiG-29 pilot current has 4 confirmed kills on Russian fighters and 2 awaiting confirmation. Which would make him the first flying ace in about 40 years.

The social media coverage of this so far is mind boggling.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I have been addressed too many times to quote and respond to everyone. I will attempt to cover everything in the following messages, starting with immigration.
> 
> First, let me start with an ancient Chinese proverb.
> 
> "Even the swiftest horse can not outrun a word once spoken"
> 
> Now, a lot of you guys are making assumptions and putting words in my mouth. Stop it.
> I have made general statements about political topics and you all assume, right away, that I have an extreme opinion on that topic. Stop it.
> If you want to know more details on my stance then ask me before you let your little hearts get all worked up and you start posting things that I never said.
> The only comment I made addressing immigration is that " I think we should help everyone we can".
> Right away it was assumed I want an open border. That is an incorrect assumption because you hot heads jump straight to conclusions instead of being respectful enough to ask me to elaborate.
> Especially you, flyingpapaya. You disappoint me the most because as much as we have chatted in the box I thought you would at least have the decency to ask me some more questions before being mean.
> 
> Back to my comment.
> 
> I said I think we should help whoever we can. I didn't say " we should help everyone".
> What I mean by "whoever we can" is who we, as a country, have the space and resources to accommodate.
> I would like to see people from the most extreme cases allowed in to the US first.
> Yes, there is a lot of poverty here in the US already. It is very sad. We need to do something about it. I'm not an expert on the politics surrounding this issue but I know that many presidents have come and gone and it is still a problem.
> But, if there is a family who literrally can't survive another few days or weeks because their non-democratic country is experiencing mass violence against innocent people, then I think we should absolutely take them, even if we don't have room for them, even if it is temporary until we can find another place for them. We are fortunate to live in such a big country with so many resources compared to the rest of the world. I think we are the greatest country in the world and as such, we should be a leader and act like a leader.
> This is where most of you disagree with me, I bet. Trump's policy was America comes first, everyone else is on their own. I don't like the international organizations that he pulled the US out of, like the climate accord. I bet some of you don't know this but world climate affects the US, too. I certainly don't want to start a discussion on global warming because we have too many other issues to discuss already, but that is just another reason I think Trump was such a terrible environmental leader.
> 
> You guys can go back to calling me names now, but just keep one thing in mind. I am not changing my opinion and it is OK if we don't have the same political views. This is the United States of American and it used to be OK for people to have differences of opinion. It sucks that is not the case anymore.



Yeah well, your boy Joe Biden isn't likely to import a massive number of Ukrainian refugees because "he likes to help people" because Ukrainian people are not likely to come here and support the democrat party.   You see how that works?

And Joe Biden also declined to enforce any sort of emissions standards on China, the world's largest polluter which would make Joe Biden---- a terrible environmental leader.

Nothing wrong with having convictions.  But you should at least educate yourself on the topics you feel so passionate about.


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> I have been addressed too many times to quote and respond to everyone. I will attempt to cover everything in the following messages, starting with immigration.
> 
> First, let me start with an ancient Chinese proverb.
> 
> "Even the swiftest horse can not outrun a word once spoken"
> 
> Now, a lot of you guys are making assumptions and putting words in my mouth. Stop it.
> I have made general statements about political topics and you all assume, right away, that I have an extreme opinion on that topic. Stop it.
> If you want to know more details on my stance then ask me before you let your little hearts get all worked up and you start posting things that I never said.
> The only comment I made addressing immigration is that " I think we should help everyone we can".
> Right away it was assumed I want an open border. That is an incorrect assumption because you hot heads jump straight to conclusions instead of being respectful enough to ask me to elaborate.
> Especially you, flyingpapaya. You disappoint me the most because as much as we have chatted in the box I thought you would at least have the decency to ask me some more questions before being mean.
> 
> Back to my comment.
> 
> I said I think we should help whoever we can. I didn't say " we should help everyone".
> What I mean by "whoever we can" is who we, as a country, have the space and resources to accommodate.
> I would like to see people from the most extreme cases allowed in to the US first.
> Yes, there is a lot of poverty here in the US already. It is very sad. We need to do something about it. I'm not an expert on the politics surrounding this issue but I know that many presidents have come and gone and it is still a problem.
> But, if there is a family who literrally can't survive another few days or weeks because their non-democratic country is experiencing mass violence against innocent people, then I think we should absolutely take them, even if we don't have room for them, even if it is temporary until we can find another place for them. We are fortunate to live in such a big country with so many resources compared to the rest of the world. I think we are the greatest country in the world and as such, we should be a leader and act like a leader.
> This is where most of you disagree with me, I bet. Trump's policy was America comes first, everyone else is on their own. I don't like the international organizations that he pulled the US out of, like the climate accord. I bet some of you don't know this but world climate affects the US, too. I certainly don't want to start a discussion on global warming because we have too many other issues to discuss already, but that is just another reason I think Trump was such a terrible environmental leader.
> 
> You guys can go back to calling me names now, but just keep one thing in mind. I am not changing my opinion and it is OK if we don't have the same political views. This is the United States of American and it used to be OK for people to have differences of opinion. It sucks that is not the case anymore.


Love the confidence in this post brother...you get laid last night or something?


----------



## Hughinn

Robdjents said:


> Love the confidence in this post brother...you get laid last night or something?



Nah. 

He's been on a losing streak since Denise. 
Still in the rut.


----------



## iGone

Robdjents said:


> Love the confidence in this post brother...you get laid last night or something?


Is it in the dating log?


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Nah.
> 
> He's been on a losing streak since Denise.
> Still in the rut.



Real talk.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Yeah well, your boy Joe Biden isn't likely to import a massive number of Ukrainian refugees because "he likes to help people" because Ukrainian people are not likely to come here and support the democrat party.   You see how that works?
> 
> And Joe Biden also declined to enforce any sort of emissions standards on China, the world's largest polluter which would make Joe Biden---- a terrible environmental leader.
> 
> Nothing wrong with having convictions.  But you should at least educate yourself on the topics you feel so passionate about.



Immigration is not one of my convictions. I don't know anything about it because it is not high enough on my priority list to be something I base my vote on. I didn't bring it up.


----------



## Hughinn

Robdjents said:


> Love the confidence in this post brother...you get laid last night or something?



Nah.

He's been on a losing streak since Denise.
Still in thecrut


nissan11 said:


> Immigration is not one of my convictions. I don't know anything about it because it is not high enough on my priority list to be something I base my vote on. I didn't bring it up.




You brought up the environment.

And immigration and population is the biggest driving force on the environment. 

You claimed Trump was a bad environmental leader because he pulled out of the Paris accord.   But his primary problem with the Paris accord is that they refuse to address the largest polluters in the world with China and India.

Yes he opened up drilling and pipe lines, but left all the EPA standards in place for them to meet and just asked the climate police to hold China to the same standard.   Which is far more ambitious of a climate plan than anything Joe Biden has done.

And you said you wanted to help people that needed it most.  Well, hundreds of thousands of Ukrainian refugees are out in the cold right now.   But your boy Joe Biden is highly unlikely to import them like he did the Afghan people because Eastern European people are well versed in Communist theory and will not support the democrat party.


Like I said, I understand that you feel passionate about some issues.  But you're very poorly informed on them and as such you're supporting the wrong people


----------



## lifter6973

iGone said:


> Is it in the dating log?


Are you looking for the video too?


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Nah.
> 
> He's been on a losing streak since Denise.
> Still in thecrut
> 
> 
> 
> You brought up the environment.
> 
> And immigration and population is the biggest driving force on the environment.
> 
> You claimed Trump was a bad environmental leader because he pulled out of the Paris accord.   But his primary problem with the Paris accord is that they refuse to address the largest polluters in the world with China and India.
> 
> Yes he opened up drilling and pipe lines, but left all the EPA standards in place for them to meet and just asked the climate police to hold China to the same standard.   Which is far more ambitious of a climate plan than anything Joe Biden has done.
> 
> And you said you wanted to help people that needed it most.  Well, hundreds of thousands of Ukrainian refugees are out in the cold right now.   But your boy Joe Biden is highly unlikely to import them like he did the Afghan people because Eastern European people are well versed in Communist theory and will not support the democrat party.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I understand that you feel passionate about some issues.  But you're very poorly informed on them and as such you're supporting the wrong people


Dropping out of the paris agreement was a move made by someone who is not a leader. Trump threw a tantrum and said "well if China isn't doing it then I'm not doing it". A great leader would have stayed to give example to the countries that DO want to do the right thing.
I disagree about immigration being the biggest issue, too. I know you aren't informed on the changes the Trump administration made to the USFWS which tried desperately to lie and say some endangered species were 'recovered' just so military bases could be expanded by destroying the habitat where those species are found. That shows blatend disregard for the value of wildlife in this country.
I'm sure you also don't remember Trump talking during his campaign about selling national parks to pay off national debt. 
You can argue all you want. I see the specific damage Trump's administration did every day in my job through working with diffetent agencies, all who are trying to protect our natural resources. 
The average person would never know about these issues because it is not widely advertised information like your immigration .
Yeah, population increase is a huge problem. So why are you stuck on immigration? It doesn't matter where people live because we are all on the same planet and if we keep reproducing we are all in trouble. Since we can't control the world's reproduction rate I choose to focus on things we CAN change. 
Unless you have an idea for slowing the population growth of the world?


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> Dropping out of the paris agreement was a move made by someone who is not a leader. Trump threw a tantrum and said "well if China isn't doing it then I'm not doing it". A great leader would have stayed to give example to the countries that DO want to do the right thing.
> I disagree about immigration being the biggest issue, too. I know you aren't informed on the changes the Trump administration made to the USFWS which tried desperately to lie and say some endangered species were 'recovered' just so military bases could be expanded by destroying the habitat where those species are found. That shows blatend disregard for the value of wildlife in this country.
> I'm sure you also don't remember Trump talking during his campaign about selling national parks to pay off national debt.
> You can argue all you want. I see the specific damage Trump's administration did every day in my job through working with diffetent agencies, all who are trying to protect our natural resources.
> The average person would never know about these issues because it is not widely advertised information like your immigration .
> Yeah, population increase is a huge problem. So why are you stuck on immigration? It doesn't matter where people live because we are all on the same planet and if we keep reproducing we are all in trouble. Since we can't control the world's reproduction rate I choose to focus on things we CAN change.
> Unless you have an idea for slowing the population growth of the world?


Nissan you are officially two different people lol. I like this side of you much better haha


----------



## Hughinn

Anyone else remember when the US told Ukraine that if it got rid of it's nuclear arsenal when Bill Clinton assured them that they didn't need them because the US would help protect them?

Then Russia agreed to stay out of Ukraine as long as NATO encroachment ceased any eastward expansion?

This was before Putin ever came into the picture.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Dropping out of the paris agreement was a move made by someone who is not a leader. Trump threw a tantrum and said "well if China isn't doing it then I'm not doing it". A great leader would have stayed to give example to the countries that DO want to do the right thing.
> I disagree about immigration being the biggest issue, too. I know you aren't informed on the changes the Trump administration made to the USFWS which tried desperately to lie and say some endangered species were 'recovered' just so military bases could be expanded by destroying the habitat where those species are found. That shows blatend disregard for the value of wildlife in this country.
> I'm sure you also don't remember Trump talking during his campaign about selling national parks to pay off national debt.
> You can argue all you want. I see the specific damage Trump's administration did every day in my job through working with diffetent agencies, all who are trying to protect our natural resources.
> The average person would never know about these issues because it is not widely advertised information like your immigration .
> Yeah, population increase is a huge problem. So why are you stuck on immigration? It doesn't matter where people live because we are all on the same planet and if we keep reproducing we are all in trouble. Since we can't control the world's reproduction rate I choose to focus on things we CAN change.
> Unless you have an idea for slowing the population growth of the world?



Oh God. 

So your one of those "the bad orange man said mean stuff" people?

And you pretend to care about the American wildlife, but say "it doesn't matter where people live" but you want to protect "our natural resources". 

And you think that "setting an example for China" in regards to pollution was going to be an effective strategy.  

God damn.   That's some stupid shit right there. 

It'd probably be best not to talk about it anymore.


----------



## Hughinn

Hughinn said:


> Anyone else remember when the US told Ukraine that if it got rid of it's nuclear arsenal when Bill Clinton assured them that they didn't need them because the US would help protect them?
> 
> Then Russia agreed to stay out of Ukraine as long as NATO encroachment ceased any eastward expansion?
> 
> This was before Putin ever came into the picture.




Now we have Joe Biden, who immediately started flirting with the idea of getting Ukraine into NATO.  (After fleecing millions of dollars from the Ukrainian people)

Then immediately left them to fend for themselves when Russia did exactly what they said they would do if faced with eastward NATO expansion


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Oh God.
> 
> So your one of those "the bad orange man said mean stuff" people?
> 
> And you pretend to care about the American wildlife, but say "it doesn't matter where people live" but you want to protect "our natural resources".
> 
> And you think that "setting an example for China" in regards to pollution was going to be an effective strategy.
> 
> God damn.   That's some stupid shit right there.
> 
> It'd probably be best not to talk about it anymore.



I'm fine with agreeing to disagree.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I'm fine with agreeing to disagree.



I can't listen to any more of your stupid bullshit @nissan11 

"Orange man bad" because he lied about some spotted toad being endangered or the like.

Then,

"It doesn't matter where people live"
"Protect our natural resources"
"Set an example for China"
"Just want to help people"

That's some Kool aid guzzling, childish bullshit man. 

I just don't want to hear anymore if it. 

Agree to disagree, whatever.  Call it whatever you want.    I'm not discussing it with you anymore


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I can't listen to any more of your stupid bullshit @nissan11
> 
> "Orange man bad" because he lied about some spotted toad being endangered or the like.
> 
> Then,
> 
> "It doesn't matter where people live"
> "Protect our natural resources"
> "Set an example for China"
> "Just want to help people"
> 
> That's some Kool aid guzzling, childish bullshit man.
> 
> I just don't want to hear anymore if it.
> 
> Agree to disagree, whatever.  Call it whatever you want.    I'm not discussing it with you anymore



You said its best not to talk about it anymore but are still talking about it.


----------



## TODAY

I'm no fan of Poroshenko, but goddamn if this video doesn't speak to the toughness of the Ukrainian people:


----------



## Robdjents

Something I’m curious about...

If Putin has violated any international laws which I’m sure he has why can’t Interpol just issue a warrant and arrest him?
This isn’t baiting or anything I’m genuinely curious why this isn’t a thing.

Doesn’t he utilize Interpol to arrest defectors living in other countries? Why is it so hard to arrest a war criminal?


----------



## Robdjents

TODAY said:


> I'm no fan of Poroshenko, but goddamn if this video doesn't speak to the toughness of the Ukrainian people:


Dude said plain and simple “we are not afraid”...even if it’s an act it sends a message.


----------



## iGone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497211482630549508


----------



## CJ

Robdjents said:


> Something I’m curious about...
> 
> If Putin has violated any international laws which I’m sure he has why can’t Interpol just issue a warrant and arrest him?
> This isn’t baiting or anything I’m genuinely curious why this isn’t a thing.
> 
> Doesn’t he utilize Interpol to arrest defectors living in other countries? Why is it so hard to arrest a war criminal?


We'd have a few US Prezs behind bars too then. 🤣


----------



## Robdjents

iGone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497211482630549508


Well that’s fucked...hopefully that was a crew acting alone without orders because attacking civilians is exactly how you start a full scale war


----------



## Robdjents

CJ said:


> We'd have a few US Prezs behind bars too then. 🤣


Yea lol


----------



## TODAY

Robdjents said:


> Dude said plain and simple “we are not afraid”...even if it’s an act it sends a message.


Agreed.

Also, after talking about how they don't even have sufficient means to arm the civil defense force, the reporter asks him, "How long do you think you can hold out?"

His answer?

"Forever."


----------



## iGone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497210834749120513


----------



## iGone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497170325162934272


----------



## nissan11

What happened in that last video


----------



## Human_Backhoe

nissan11 said:


> What happened in that last video



A mig shot down another mig.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Russian tank go brrrrr


----------



## Human_Backhoe

FlyingPapaya said:


> Russian tank go brrrrr



Comment of the day! Hahahah


----------



## iGone

Human_Backhoe said:


> A mig shot down another mig.


Ukrainian MiG-29 shot down a Russian SU-35


----------



## iGone

Edit: it is fake. I just like war footage.


----------



## nissan11

That looks fake


----------



## weightlossburn

nissan11 said:


> I have been addressed too many times to quote and respond to everyone. I will attempt to cover everything in the following messages, starting with immigration.
> 
> First, let me start with an ancient Chinese proverb.
> 
> "Even the swiftest horse can not outrun a word once spoken"
> 
> Now, a lot of you guys are making assumptions and putting words in my mouth. Stop it.
> I have made general statements about political topics and you all assume, right away, that I have an extreme opinion on that topic. Stop it.
> If you want to know more details on my stance then ask me before you let your little hearts get all worked up and you start posting things that I never said.
> The only comment I made addressing immigration is that " I think we should help everyone we can".
> Right away it was assumed I want an open border. That is an incorrect assumption because you hot heads jump straight to conclusions instead of being respectful enough to ask me to elaborate.
> Especially you, flyingpapaya. You disappoint me the most because as much as we have chatted in the box I thought you would at least have the decency to ask me some more questions before being mean.
> 
> Back to my comment.
> 
> I said I think we should help whoever we can. I didn't say " we should help everyone".
> What I mean by "whoever we can" is who we, as a country, have the space and resources to accommodate.
> I would like to see people from the most extreme cases allowed in to the US first.
> Yes, there is a lot of poverty here in the US already. It is very sad. We need to do something about it. I'm not an expert on the politics surrounding this issue but I know that many presidents have come and gone and it is still a problem.
> But, if there is a family who literrally can't survive another few days or weeks because their non-democratic country is experiencing mass violence against innocent people, then I think we should absolutely take them, even if we don't have room for them, even if it is temporary until we can find another place for them. We are fortunate to live in such a big country with so many resources compared to the rest of the world. I think we are the greatest country in the world and as such, we should be a leader and act like a leader.
> This is where most of you disagree with me, I bet. Trump's policy was America comes first, everyone else is on their own. I don't like the international organizations that he pulled the US out of, like the climate accord. I bet some of you don't know this but world climate affects the US, too. I certainly don't want to start a discussion on global warming because we have too many other issues to discuss already, but that is just another reason I think Trump was such a terrible environmental leader.
> 
> You guys can go back to calling me names now, but just keep one thing in mind. I am not changing my opinion and it is OK if we don't have the same political views. This is the United States of American and it used to be OK for people to have differences of opinion. It sucks that is not the case anymore.


Sorry, that's a lot to read.  Can we get an update on your dating life?


----------



## Crom

just heard our Potato and Chief wants to pull U.S border agents from the southern border, and send them to Poland to process U.S citizens fleeing Ukraine. 

   Hrmm, why would we want to weaken our southern border? Can't the military MP's or NATO handle that?


----------



## Achillesking

Crom said:


> just heard our Potato and Chief wants to pull U.S border agents from the southern border, and send them to Poland to process U.S citizens fleeing Ukraine.
> 
> Hrmm, why would we want to weaken our southern border? Can't the military MP's or NATO handle that?


Soldiers are already being sent to Poland


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Fuck it bring on ww3. Let's fucking go already.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

What real leadership looks like. Good luck finding anyone in the West with the bravery to fight side-by-side with their people like this guy: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497273765297803270


----------



## Crom

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fuck it bring on ww3. Let's fucking go already.


Oh damn.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I brought up a conversation with a coworker. If I could enlist in the Ukraine military. Pay me and I will


----------



## FlyingPapaya

First I got rejected from the army because I have a felony theft over 1000. A motorcycle I bought without a title like an idiot. Fuck. Let's do this


----------



## Crom

Interesting how the U.S helped broker a deal between the Ukraine and Russia to get Ukraine to give up their nukes.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Question is. Can I go to a Ukraine embassy and say I want to enlist. Will they accept me?


----------



## Crom

The emotional optics and propaganda start rolling out. Not much has changed in 70 years. Check this story out. Who is the ghost of Kyiv? Oh man, I tell you. 

https://www.newsweek.com/who-ghost-...ot-mig-29-russian-fighter-jets-combat-1682651


----------



## FlyingPapaya

My gf will hate me. Fuck it.


----------



## Iron1

Crom said:


> The emotional optics and propaganda start rolling out. Not much has changed in 70 years. Check this story out. Who is the ghost of Kyiv? Oh man, I tell you.
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/who-ghost-...ot-mig-29-russian-fighter-jets-combat-1682651


Kilroy was here


----------



## Fatkid

Monkipalo said:


> Idk how true this is


Legend has it he has a flaming skull for a head


----------



## Fatkid

FlyingPapaya said:


> My gf will hate me. Fuck it.


If you are serious they WILL take you. I've watched a ton of docs so Im clearly an expert. Alot of those guys are foreign nationals. Or ... Mercs... Thing is you won't be able to ring them or email them. If you are serious. Pack your shit, get on a plane to Poland and try and sneak into Ukraine and ask. Maybe you don't get shot in the blowhole on the way in. Maybe you are a Russian spy and the torture you first?Disclaimer: No 211 in Ukraine. Oh, one more thing. The government of Ukraine won't hire you. You'll be a proxy war fighter., A anarchist or a "rebel".  You'll get shot in your shit for a government that doesn't care about you and they won't even say they ever knew you. Atleast You'll have some bros to die with though. I'm sure those dudes would appreciate the help


----------



## weightlossburn

FlyingPapaya said:


> Question is. Can I go to a Ukraine embassy and say I want to enlist. Will they accept me?


As long as you are between the ages of 18 and 60.  

I wonder which UGL the Klitchko brothers use.


----------



## silentlemon1011

weightlossburn said:


> As long as you are between the ages of 18 and 60.
> 
> I wonder which UGL the Klitchko brothers use.



Moldovan of course.
Some of that "Pharma Tren"


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> It depends. For the regular grunt, not so much. For the upper and special forces (Rangers, seals,snipers, etc) the US is way ahead.


Eh, I wouldn’t say that.  There are quite a few countries with some pretty crazy special forces.

GIGN, JTF2, SAS, Sheyetet 13, the various SPETZNAS groups…

All very hardcore and very capable.


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> My gf will hate me. Fuck it.


She already does.


----------



## Rapture666

iGone said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> There's a reason we spend nearly $800B a year in defense budgeting. The average soldier costs the govt $80-90k a year all said and done, and the average infantry kit is billed out around $20k.
> 
> The infrastructure the US has built just in order to support our defense systems is incredible. The money the govt spends on military research and development is astonishing.
> There's a reason we spend 10x more yearly than Russia.





GymRat79 said:


> Policy blunders perpetrated by the Biden White House have made a bad problem worse.
> 
> For instance, oil prices are higher for two reasons. First, U.S. production has declined by about two million barrels per day since 2019, even as demand has recovered from the COVID-19-induced downturn. Oil markets are global, so the fall-off in output would not necessarily jack prices up, but our declining output needs to be offset by an increase elsewhere.
> 
> Enter OPEC, which has not restored output to the level necessary to bring down prices, despite repeated pleas from Biden.
> 
> Meanwhile, Biden has done a lot to discourage a resurgence in U.S. drilling and production. He has cancelled pipelines, threatened oil and gas producers with higher taxes, taken promising acreage out of play, such as the Arctic Natural Wildlife Refuge, slow-walked leasing and new drilling permits and, most recently, imposed new methane curbing rules that make drilling more expensive.
> 
> What sensible person would invest in the oilfield in the face of such unrelenting hostility? Drilling activity is up, but nowhere near where it should be at $82 per barrel oil.
> 
> Another boost to inflation came from housing. With "shelter" accounting for some 40 percent of the CPI, economists have warned that fast-rising home prices would eventually seep into higher inflation readings. In October, we saw this occur, with the increase in the cost of shelter accelerating to 0.5 percent from September, an annualized rise of 6 percent.
> 
> One reason home prices have been increasing at nearly 20 percent per year is that the Federal Reserve has continued to buy up $15 billion worth of mortgage based bonds each month, keeping mortgage rates artificially low. The result has been a booming market, driving home prices, and now rents, higher.
> 
> At long last, the Federal Reserve has announced it will begin to throttle back its bond paying program, including the purchases of mortgage-backed bonds. Critics think the Fed is behind the curve, having seriously underestimated price pressures.
> 
> Biden does not control the Fed, but he has made no secret of his preference for the easy money policies that have helped prop up the economy, and the stock market. Fed Chair Jerome Powell's term ends in February; Biden has recently interviewed not only Powell but also Fed Governor Lael Brainard, a known dove and Obama appointee, for the position.
> 
> That these are the only two candidates he seems to be considering sends a clear signal. He will choose growth over stability, even if it means that inflation continues to accelerate. Unhappily, Powell is listening.
> 
> Finally, Biden has not only encouraged monetary excess, but has also endorsed big-spending packages that have put money in consumers' pockets but also kept workers on the sidelines. The biggest shortage we have in this country today is labor. The labor participation rate is mired at 61.6 percent, 1.7 percentage points below the level in February 2020.
> 
> Studies have shown that the slew of benefits contained in the Cares Act and subsequent relief bills, including incremental unemployment benefits, expanded child tax credits and rent moratoriums, have offered Americans up to $100,000 per year while not working. These payments may have been necessary early in our recovery from the pandemic, but no longer are needed.
> 
> Biden's proposed Build Back Better bill shows the legislation could create even more disincentives to work, sidelining millions of Americans. This would drive the cost of everything even higher.
> 
> Ultimately, inflation is the result of too much money pursuing too few goods.


The shortage of labor, in my personal opinion is good.  I mean time after time the American tax payer foots the bill for big corporations and wall street, so a once in a lifetime chance the American worker gets a little bit of a buffer to seek better employment and better opportunity is good. I mean you claimed to be for the common working man, but at the same time sound more like your more wall street and big business focused which is cool if thats your thing.  I mean we did have a pandemic, was the government not supposed to support its citizens during a pandemic?  I mean one can say we didnt go far enough with more fatalities per capita than most other counties.  Again build back better, for the common working American theres alot of stuff in there that would help regular people focused on affordable housing, education childcare and healthcare which I personally think is important for regular middleclass Americans.  Most of the economic relief from the cares act has ended which Trump signed into law I might add, but thats ok because when he signs an stimulus package its good, democrat signs one its bad lol.  And Biden is now responsible for the fed, but Trump didnt encourage the fed to keep interest rates super low and give away free money to rich corporations to pump up the stock market?   Every president manipulates the fed to prop our faux on paper economy.   Im more pissed at Biden and the democrats because they wave around stuff like build back better and policies that actually would help people, then negotiate down with themselves and either dont pass it, find one or two people to oppose it or pass its so watered down it doesn't actually help anyone.  Same bullshit every time.


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Question is. Can I go to a Ukraine embassy and say I want to enlist. Will they accept me?


Go get 'em FightingPapaya!!!


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Test_subject said:


> Eh, I wouldn’t say that.  There are quite a few countries with some pretty crazy special forces.
> 
> GIGN, JTF2, SAS, Sheyetet 13, the various SPETZNAS groups…
> 
> All very hardcore and very capable.



You had me at JTF2.  I'm pretty hard right now,  not gonna lie. 

Although the guy I know from there is named soup and is 5'5" and 150lbs lol


----------



## silentlemon1011

Human_Backhoe said:


> You had me at JTF2.  I'm pretty hard right now,  not gonna lie.
> 
> Although the guy I know from there is named soup and is 5'5" and 150lbs lol



Soup is a beast tho


----------



## Hughinn

MrRippedZilla said:


> What real leadership looks like. Good luck finding anyone in the West with the bravery to fight side-by-side with their people like this guy:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497273765297803270



Joe Biden amd his whole family would be the first to evacuate and leave the common people to the wrath of the dogs. 

He literally robbed the people of Ukraine,  then tossed them aside. 


But....."orange man bad"

Just ask @nissan11.   

The mean old orange menace said mean things and didn't protect the spotted juniper jumping yellow spotted tree toad.   
So we got joe biden

Joe pretends to care.

That means he helps the environment feel better.   He just doesn't do a fucking thing to actually help it.   But who cares?    He's not orange,  and the television set likes good ole working class Joe biden.   Even though the cocksucker has never worked a real job in his life.


----------



## Hughinn

Rapture666 said:


> The shortage of labor, in my personal opinion is good.  I mean time after time the American tax payer foots the bill for big corporations and wall street, so a once in a lifetime chance the American worker gets a little bit of a buffer to seek better employment and better opportunity is good. I mean you claimed to be for the common working man, but at the same time sound more like your more wall street and big business focused which is cool if thats your thing.  I mean we did have a pandemic, was the government not supposed to support its citizens during a pandemic?  I mean one can say we didnt go far enough with more fatalities per capita than most other counties.  Again build back better, for the common working American theres alot of stuff in there that would help regular people focused on affordable housing, education childcare and healthcare which I personally think is important for regular middleclass Americans.  Most of the economic relief from the cares act has ended which Trump signed into law I might add, but thats ok because when he signs an stimulus package its good, democrat signs one its bad lol.  And Biden is now responsible for the fed, but Trump didnt encourage the fed to keep interest rates super low and give away free money to rich corporations to pump up the stock market?   Every president manipulates the fed to prop our faux on paper economy.   Im more pissed at Biden and the democrats because they wave around stuff like build back better and policies that actually would help people, then negotiate down with themselves and either dont pass it, find one or two people to oppose it or pass its so watered down it doesn't actually help anyone.  Same bullshit every time.




The balance between capital and labor is what shores up, or guts out the middle class. 

Labor, amd it's surplus or deficit is what determines how much raw profit the upper class rakes in, or the middle class can demand. 

Your democrat party sold the American middle class to the Chinese 20 years ago.   And how they're importing a new working class that doesn't ask for as much concessions.  

They just have to get rid of the existing.


----------



## Swiper.

“If you move against Ukraine while I’m president,” Trump is said to have told the Russian leader, “I will hit Moscow.”

Putin reportedly scoffed, “No way,” leading Trump to say, “All those beautiful golden turrets will be blown up.”









						Flashback: President Trump Told Putin He'd Bomb Moscow if Russia Invaded Ukraine
					

President Trump revisited conversations he had with Russian President Vladimir Putin this week at his Mar-a-lago home. Trump allegedly told Putin he would bomb Moscow if Russia invaded Ukraine. President Trump: “All of those beautiful turrets will be blown up.” Michael Goodwin at The New York...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Rapture666

Hughinn said:


> The balance between capital and labor is what shores up, or guts out the middle class.
> 
> Labor, amd it's surplus or deficit is what determines how much raw profit the upper class rakes in, or the middle class can demand.
> 
> Your democrat party sold the American middle class to the Chinese 20 years ago.   And how they're importing a new working class that doesn't ask for as much concessions.
> 
> They just have to get rid of the existing.





Hughinn said:


> Its not my democratic party.  *George H. W.* *Bush, Mexican President Carlos Salinas de Gortari, and Canadian prime minister Brian Mulroney* negotiated what became NAFTA then the Clinton administration sighned it into law.  Imo the gutting of the working class is bipartisan, thats why I dont subscribe to any party.  Two sides of the same coin.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Joe Biden amd his whole family would be the first to evacuate and leave the common people to the wrath of the dogs.
> 
> He literally robbed the people of Ukraine,  then tossed them aside.
> 
> 
> But....."orange man bad"
> 
> Just ask @nissan11.
> 
> The mean old orange menace said mean things and didn't protect the spotted juniper jumping yellow spotted tree toad.
> So we got joe biden
> 
> Joe pretends to care.
> 
> That means he helps the environment feel better.   He just doesn't do a fucking thing to actually help it.   But who cares?    He's not orange,  and the television set likes good ole working class Joe biden.   Even though the cocksucker has never worked a real job in his life.



🤣🤣🤣

I didn't realize how orange he was until you kept saying it and I looked at some pictures.


----------



## iGone

Well I guess these countries really feel like testing Putin's threats against anyone who aids Ukraine.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

iGone said:


> Well I guess these countries really feel like testing Putin's threats against anyone who aids Ukraine.



Not smart


----------



## iGone

Human_Backhoe said:


> Not smart


Well back to the European front we go.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

iGone said:


> Well back to the European front we go.



Man I hope not. I seriously think the West has become to soft to win. We will go in trying to spread democracy and preach nation building.  Then retreat not kill the fucking enemy and leave all our weapons behind


----------



## iGone

Human_Backhoe said:


> Man I hope not. I seriously think the West has become to soft to win. We will go in trying to spread democracy and preach nation building.  Then retreat not kill the fucking enemy and leave all our weapons behind


I disagree. 
Russia doesn't have the proper Air support or naval support to sustain a war on multiple fronts. 
Whether by design or poor planning there has been multiple reports of Russian soldiers essentially abandoning their tanks while being out of food, fuel and most importantly motivation. 
There's some good videos out there of Russian troops who have been captured or surrendered essentially saying, we don't want this. This is not what we were told, were not even prepared for an invasion blah blah blah.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Human_Backhoe said:


> Man I hope not. I seriously think the West has become to soft to win. We will go in trying to spread democracy and preach nation building.  Then retreat not kill the fucking enemy and leave all our weapons behind



Not like Russia is doing well
Sure, they are moving forward
But this is no operation Iraqi freedom

They're getting shut down and temporarily pushed back on many front
Kiev has raised and armed a 20k string militia
Women and children are creating assembly lines to prep molotovs for urban warfare.

Entire Russian units have surrendered
Russian armor is littering battlefields, where the Russians are paying a heavy toll for any strategic locations they take.

they lost the initiative... and that's not an good thing, Shock and awe only works when you set the tempo and maintain the initiative.

Russia will eventually win, but this is going to be hell on earth for them, a total quagmire


----------



## silentlemon1011

Not to mention
These arent a bunch of ignorant goat fuckers who still wipe ass with hand.

These are hard as fuck Ukrainians who wont be second class Russian citizen slaves again.

Sure their government was corrupt as fuck
But they ignited patriotism by invading a previously politically divided country.

Ukrainians went from not agreeing about fuck all with eachother, to being ine people with their only purpose to make russia pay for every inch with blood

How this ends is anyones idea


----------



## GSgator

Man this looks like a huge loss cause for Russia.  I hope Putin doesn’t take drastic measures and changes tactics and start major bombing campaigns but what else can he do if he losing troops from Ukraine citizens . Fuck guys this can play out any direction I don’t see Russia stopping unless they can have discussion on certain matters.


----------



## Rapture666

silentlemon1011 said:


> Not like Russia is doing well
> Sure, they are moving forward
> But this is no operation Iraqi freedom
> 
> They're getting shut down and temporarily pushed back on many front
> Kiev has raised and armed a 20k string militia
> Women and children are creating assembly lines to prep molotovs for urban warfare.
> 
> Entire Russian units have surrendered
> Russian armor is littering battlefields, where the Russians are paying a heavy toll for any strategic locations they take.
> 
> they lost the initiative... and that's not an good thing, Shock and awe only works when you set the tempo and maintain the initiative.
> 
> Russia will eventually win, but this is going to be hell on earth for them, a total quagmire


Looks like theres a common theme going around these days, trust us Americans and we'll leave you stranded and you'll die when we're done with you.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I say lock our boarders, stop all immigration. Legal and illegal. Stop throwing money at other countries. Restart our pipeline and try to become as independent as we can and focus entirely on fixing internal problems.

Fuck everyone else
As a nation we have to many internal problems to give a fuck about anyone else or help those in need when our own fucking people need help.


----------



## iGone

Im currently having a conversation with a friend on this topic and he's brought up some good points. 

Russia is already losing lives and subsequently motivation faster than it was ever intended. 
@silentlemon1011 makes a good point, they can obviously overtake Ukraine, but it will certainly be a far deeper quagmire than they expected. 
With that said, now imagine if Russia had to fight the same war through the entire European front. Now imagine if they can't even manage air Superiority in a country with 1/100th of it's air force. 

It seems like there are a lot of early signs of Russian incompetence or at the very least unwillingness from the bottom of the chain of command, who knows how far up it goes. 

In reference to the Iraq invasion I agree 100%, this is no steamrolling invasion. Kyiv is no Ramadi.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Rapture666 said:


> Looks like theres a common theme going around these days, trust us Americans and we'll leave you stranded and you'll die when we're done with you.



Sure
But not at all.

Let's be real, the west isnt perfect
But guess what?
Nothing is, if you stand around and wait for perfection and "right"
You'll be dead before you move an inch

Let's take a quick look at just 2 (There are tonnes) examples of when people in the same area, chose China/Russia.. vs choosing the west

Croatia/Serbia
Croatia has 2x GDP at 50% of population
Being a russian client state didnt go so well

North/South Korea
Pretty fucking self explanatory, starvation and rape or awesome technology and TONKATSU

Am I going to say the west is awesome?
No
But better than the alternatives


----------



## silentlemon1011

Rapture666 said:


> Looks like theres a common theme going around these days, trust us Americans and we'll leave you stranded and you'll die when we're done with you.



How was Ukraine doing under Yanukovich?

The moral whataboutism is a Nothing Burger

You wanna be a slave?
Or get paid minimum wage?

Sorry, but at least one way you dint have to bend over and spread cheeks on command


----------



## Rapture666

FlyingPapaya said:


> I say lock our boarders, stop all immigration. Legal and illegal. Stop throwing money at other countries. Restart our pipeline and try to become as independent as we can and focus entirely on fixing internal problems.
> 
> Fuck everyone else


I think we're pretty fucked man.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Nato can fucking help everyone else.

This is what I'm trying to get across to you Nissan. Those that are in need are our own people not some fucker in a bad situation that wants a better life from another country.

We have plenty of that here. We are divided now more than ever and shits fucked in the u.s.
Our people that are poor, homeless, vets with PTSD matter more than any single fucking person in need outside the United States.

I feel for people but I honestly don't give a fuck about people in shitty conditions in other countries when we have shit conditions here.

Why the fuck would you want to spend a single dollar on people in terrible conditions from other countries when our people need it now.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Nato can fucking help everyone else.
> 
> This is what I'm trying to get across to you Nissan. Those that are in need are our own people not some fucker in a bad situation that wants a better life from another country.
> 
> We have plenty of that here. We were divided now more than ever and shits fucked in the u.s.
> Our people that are poor, homeless, vets with PTSD matter more than any single fucking person in need outside the United States.



I hear your opinion. I have a different opinion.


----------



## RiR0

FlyingPapaya said:


> Nato can fucking help everyone else.
> 
> This is what I'm trying to get across to you Nissan. Those that are in need are our own people not some fucker in a bad situation that wants a better life from another country.
> 
> We have plenty of that here. We were divided now more than ever and shits fucked in the u.s.
> Our people that are poor, homeless, vets with PTSD matter more than any single fucking person in need outside the United States.


War is big money and they need every excuse they can to keep pumping more into the military industrial complex.


----------



## silentlemon1011

FlyingPapaya said:


> Nato can fucking help everyone else.
> 
> This is what I'm trying to get across to you Nissan. Those that are in need are our own people not some fucker in a bad situation that wants a better life from another country.
> 
> We have plenty of that here. We were divided now more than ever and shits fucked in the u.s.
> Our people that are poor, homeless, vets with PTSD matter more than any single fucking person in need outside the United States.



The old reality
You csnt help others until you help yourself
How the fuck csn you save someone from drowning if you csnt swim?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I edited shit. Re-read


----------



## FlyingPapaya

silentlemon1011 said:


> The old reality
> You csnt help others until you help yourself
> How the fuck csn you save someone from drowning if you csnt swim?


That's it. 100% fucking bleeding heart liberals want to help everyone but their own country men.


----------



## iGone

I'd like to add,
If Putin is so foolish to engage in a world war, it will be a half assed attempt from an unwilling military. It's already strikingly clear that the Russian people and the Russian soldiers for the most part are not fighting this war with the intensity Russia has been known for in the past.
I truly don't believe that Russia could hold the western front in today's age. Nevermind if he attacked North America.


----------



## RiR0

FlyingPapaya said:


> That's it. 100% fucking bleeding heart liberals want to help everyone but their own country men.


You think it’s just the liberals? This has nothing to do with helping anyone. Our military doesn’t help anyone.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Our government and politicians want to line pockets.

I'm aware. It's just the Democrats are more forthright in it. Fuck republicans too


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> I say lock our boarders, stop all immigration. Legal and illegal. Stop throwing money at other countries. Restart our pipeline and try to become as independent as we can and focus entirely on fixing internal problems.
> 
> Fuck everyone else





silentlemon1011 said:


> Russia will eventually win, but this is going to be hell on earth for them, a total quagmire


I have to piggy back on that after seeing this video.  We also have to get all these America hating fucktards out of here and stop teaching kids that American is a  racist horrible place.  Anybody caught teaching this gets dealt with.

Why don’t I have a good feeling if we were in this situation and a county was invading us and it was marshal law Americas wouldn’t ban together. I train a lot in shooting drills  and long range shotIng have enough supplies for  multiple months and tons of ammo and gear. The sad part I do all this in preparations for the pieces of shit in my country who would do unmanageable things if the  opportunities arises.


----------



## GSgator

iGone said:


> I'd like to add,
> If Putin is so foolish to engage in a world war, it will be a half assed attempt from an unwilling military. It's already strikingly clear that the Russian people and the Russian soldiers for the most part are not fighting this war with the intensity Russia has been known for in the past.
> I truly don't believe that Russia could hold the western front in today's age. Nevermind if he attacked North America.


All it takes is a nuke I don’t know the protocols in Russia in dropping one. Is it a one man show ? I know there strict protocols here and not one man can make that decision then execute. Hopefully Russia has some of the same protocols.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I think the Ukraine guys are doing well 

I heard Russians aren't fighting at night?
Any truth to that. 
President refused to leave. 
Citizens fighting. Everyone becoming one.


This wouldn't happen in the u.s


----------



## silentlemon1011

FlyingPapaya said:


> That's it. 100% fucking bleeding heart liberals want to help everyone but their own country men.



If there is a single homeless Veteran in need of help
Not $1 should be sent to help people in places that Palestine that want to see us dead

Fucking nonsensical

Let's say FUCK you to the men and women that will lay down their lives and sa it to protect us
But send billions to a bunch of fucks that want us to die and burn flags

The fuck


RiR0 said:


> You think it’s just the liberals? This has nothing to do with helping anyone. Our military doesn’t help anyone.



Not anyone over seas at least

Unless it helps the U.S more

But here is the sad sad reality

How can America, a land of mass obesity, low education etc... be the worlds richest nation

Projection of force
Military power to protect your interests

Without the power and projection, America wouldnt have the standard of living and wealth


----------



## iGone

I'm not going to bombard the thread with more Twitter links,
But there are an increasing amount of captured or surrending Russian soldiers saying they want no part in invading Ukraine. 
Russian soldiers pleading with their captors as they were told they were doing some training exercises and then being told afterward to kill Ukrainians. 

Seems like an absolute farce at this point. 
Maybe that's intentional?


----------



## silentlemon1011

iGone said:


> I'm not going to bombard the thread with more Twitter links,
> But there are an increasing amount of captured or surrending Russian soldiers saying they want no part in invading Ukraine.
> Russian soldiers pleading with their captors as they were told they were doing some training exercises and then being told afterward to kill Ukrainians.
> 
> Seems like an absolute farce at this point.
> Maybe that's intentional?



Could be propangada
Hard to tell at this point


----------



## FlyingPapaya

GSgator said:


> All it takes is a nuke I don’t know the protocols in Russia in dropping one. Is it a one man show ? I know there strict protocols here and not one man can make that decision then execute. Hopefully Russia has some of the same protocols.


Nobody is using nukes man. Just like the cold war. It would mean an end to everything.

Conventional warfare yes.


----------



## iGone

silentlemon1011 said:


> Could be propangada
> Hard to tell at this point


That was my thought. It's either entirely a a deep rooted plan on the Russians side or a complete sham of an invasion.

Edit: especially when it's consistently being called a "specialty military operation" and not an invasion.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'm seeing comments from Russians iny YouTube disagree with the current situation. Protestors in Russia being punished. They don't want this


----------



## silentlemon1011

iGone said:


> That was my thought. It's either entirely a a deep rooted plan on the Russians side or a complete sham of an invasion.



Or there are an absolute tonne of Russian speakers in Ukraine
They could easily pretend to "Surrender"

Hearts and minds
Bolster your own peoples resolve

There are more than bullets flying in a war


----------



## GSgator

iGone said:


> I'm not going to bombard the thread with more Twitter links,
> But there are an increasing amount of captured or surrending Russian soldiers saying they want no part in invading Ukraine.
> Russian soldiers pleading with their captors as they were told they were doing some training exercises and then being told afterward to kill Ukrainians.
> 
> Seems like an absolute farce at this point.
> Maybe that's intentional?


I heard there also wearing Ukraine uniforms at certain check  points and the Russian are killing the Ukrainian forces. That tells me some of those Russian troops would do and say anything.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

War is also innovative for new ways to kill. 
Don't need nukes.


----------



## iGone

It's been war crimes galore caught on camera. Wonder how much of that could also be propaganda.


----------



## silentlemon1011

GSgator said:


> I heard there also wearing Ukraine uniforms at certain check  points and the Russian are killing the Ukrainian forces. That tells me some of those Russian troops would do and say anything.



Shit is murky
Win at all costs in a war like this
Deception, propaganda
False narratives, false flag operation
Anything to get the upper hand

Impossible to get a full understanding of the scope and narrative


----------



## Rapture666

FlyingPapaya said:


> Our government and politicians want to line pockets.
> 
> I'm aware. It's just the Democrats are more forthright in it. Fuck republicans too





FlyingPapaya said:


> Its bipartisan, thats why all either party can sell us is culture wars and division.  The more they keep us divided the easier it is for them to sell us out take our tax money, jobs and industry ship um out the country while killing our unions and social safety net.  Dont think for a second that this is not what they wanna do.


----------



## RiR0

silentlemon1011 said:


> If there is a single homeless Veteran in need of help
> Not $1 should be sent to help people in places that Palestine that want to see us dead
> 
> Fucking nonsensical
> 
> Let's say FUCK you to the men and women that will lay down their lives and sa it to protect us
> But send billions to a bunch of fucks that want us to die and burn flags
> 
> The fuck
> 
> 
> Not anyone over seas at least
> 
> Unless it helps the U.S more
> 
> But here is the sad sad reality
> 
> How can America, a land of mass obesity, low education etc... be the worlds richest nation
> 
> Projection of force
> Military power to protect your interests
> 
> Without the power and projection, America wouldnt have the standard of living and wealth


China is the richest nation. 
I’m not taking about getting rid of the military but the military as it is is simply the strong arm of the government. Like most things it could use a change. I don’t respect the military or give into the propaganda hero worship.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

That's not cool bro n regardless of the conversation I didn't say that.
@Rapture666


----------



## nissan11

So if Russia captured the airfield right outside Kyiv and has 200 helicopters there, why haven't they taken the city yet? Is Russia trying not to use aircraft and big guns so they don't damage the city?


----------



## GSgator

Most of these leaders in the 3 world only know force and they don’t negotiate. You have to have a big bad ass  military if you want to be the super power.

We are online chatting and enjoying our freedoms because of the ultimate sacrifice our military  men and women made. Most of us are so complacent from the very freedom we take for granted.


----------



## iGone

nissan11 said:


> So if Russia captured the airfield right outside Kyiv and has 200 helicopters there, why haven't they taken the city yet? Is Russia trying not to use aircraft and big guns so they don't damage the city?


I think this turned into much more a shit show than they were anticipating. That's my speculation at least. 
But who knows. 
Putin's end game is anyone's guess at this point.


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> So if Russia captured the airfield right outside Kyiv and has 200 helicopters there, why haven't they taken the city yet? Is Russia trying not to use aircraft and big guns so they don't damage the city?


The are shooting those mothetfuckers down. They took out 2 cargo planes last night which can hold 100 pairatroopers


----------



## silentlemon1011

iGone said:


> I think this turned into much more a shit show than they were anticipating. That's my speculation at least.
> But who knows.
> Putin's end game is anyone's guess at this point.











						Ukrainians Mock Russian Troops Whose Tank Ran Out of Gas During Invasion
					

The Ukrainians are not only a stronger force than the Russians expected, but they're also bringing attitude to the fight, and they're doing it in an awesome fashion.




					flip.it


----------



## FlyingPapaya

They probably didn't expect as much resistant. The Ukrainian are fighting back hard.


----------



## silentlemon1011

RiR0 said:


> China is the richest nation.
> I’m not taking about getting rid of the military but the military as it is is simply the strong arm of the government. Like most things it could use a change. I don’t respect the military or give into the propaganda hero worship.



The issue is
America ALLOWED china to become the richest
They have no reason to be
They dint innovate
They dont have the strength to force project

Republicans and Dems have allowed China to take over

America could have stopped them
But politicians only care about their own pocket books now


----------



## RiR0

GSgator said:


> Most of these leaders in the 3 world only know force and they don’t negotiate. You have to have a big bad ass  military if you want to be the super power.
> 
> We are online chatting and enjoying our freedoms because of the ultimate sacrifice our military  men and women made. Most of us are so complacent from the very freedom we take for granted.


Ultimate sacrifice? When is the last time they actually fought for freedom? Their sacrifice in these bullshit wars lines the pockets of the very rich and powerful. I’m sorry there’s nothing noble about what they’ve done in many many years


----------



## FlyingPapaya

silentlemon1011 said:


> The issue is
> America ALLOWED china to become the richest
> They have no reason to be
> They dint innovate
> They dont have the strength to force project
> 
> Republicans and Dems have allowed China to take over
> 
> America could have stopped them
> But politicians only care about their own pocket books now


Spitting facts. Politicians have to much money to lose. 
We should have shut down China a long time ago. But no money in it


----------



## silentlemon1011

RiR0 said:


> Ultimate sacrifice? When is the last time they actually fought for freedom? Their sacrifice in these bullshit wars lines the pockets of the very rich and powerful. I’m sorry there’s nothing noble about what they’ve done in many many years



I'll always respect a man or a woman that is willing to put their life on the line for their beliefs


----------



## RiR0

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'll always respect a man or a woman that is willing to put their life on the line for their beliefs


I can’t. The actual cause is whats important to me. I don’t respect beliefs.
Do you respect the guys who hi jacked the planes on 9/11


----------



## FlyingPapaya

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'll always respect a man or a woman that is willing to put their life on the line for their beliefs


As a felon for a bs theft charge and felony DUI I couldn't join in 09. I can't join Ukraine. This shit pisses me off. 
I want to help. I can't help with money. If shit gets worse I'm sure the army will allow exemptions again and I'll enlist. 
Between the u.s fucking with Ukraine and it's currently government and this situation. Also fuck Russia.


----------



## GSgator

silentlemon1011 said:


> The issue is
> America ALLOWED china to become the richest
> They have no reason to be
> They dint innovate
> They dont have the strength to force project
> 
> Republicans and Dems have allowed China to take over
> 
> America could have stopped them
> But politicians only care about their own pocket books now


There still considered a Developing country so they get away with so much more that’s the main reason trump pulled out of that Fucking Paris accord shit show .


----------



## silentlemon1011

RiR0 said:


> I can’t. The actual cause is whats important to me. I don’t respect beliefs.
> Do you respect the guys who hi jacked the planes on 9/11



I can respect that they died for their beliefs
No matter how wrong I think they are

I dint have to like someone to have respect for them

Respect and agree are not exclusive terms


----------



## iGone

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ukrainians Mock Russian Troops Whose Tank Ran Out of Gas During Invasion
> 
> 
> The Ukrainians are not only a stronger force than the Russians expected, but they're also bringing attitude to the fight, and they're doing it in an awesome fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flip.it


I've been watching these clips for the last few days now. Twitter is surprisingly rife with footage and content from civilians.

Also @RiR0 you have one of the weirdest perceptions and thought processes I have ever encountered. I swear to God your brain cavity is filled with mashed potatoes sometimes.


----------



## GSgator

RiR0 said:


> Ultimate sacrifice? When is the last time they actually fought for freedom? Their sacrifice in these bullshit wars lines the pockets of the very rich and powerful. I’m sorry there’s nothing noble about what they’ve done in many many years


Yea you just generalized the military yea a lot of these last wars have been bullshit but if these guys weren’t  willing to make the Ultimate sacrifice you wouldn’t have your freedom right now.


----------



## RiR0

iGone said:


> I've been watching these clips for the last few days now. Twitter is surprisingly rife with footage and content from civilians.
> 
> Also @RiR0 you have one of the weirdest perceptions and thought processes I have ever encountered. I swear to God your brain cavity is filled with mashed potatoes sometimes.


I’m not surprised you don’t understand objectivity. 
Sorry I don’t hero worship and suck the government’s dick.


----------



## silentlemon1011

iGone said:


> I've been watching these clips for the last few days now. Twitter is surprisingly rife with footage and content from civilians.
> 
> Also @RiR0 you have one of the weirdest perceptions and thought processes I have ever encountered. I swear to God your brain cavity is filled with mashed potatoes sometimes.



I actually like @RiR0 
Opinions
I disagree with a lot
but at least he has formulated his own opinions

I dint learn much from talking to myself in the mirror and agreeing

Sure it's fun to talk to like minded individuals
But it's more beneficial to talk to people I disagree with, who actually think


----------



## RiR0

GSgator said:


> Yea you just generalized the military yea a lot of these last wars have been bullshit but if these guys weren’t  willing to make the Ultimate sacrifice you wouldn’t have your freedom right now.


Again I repeat I’m not saying to get rid of the military but as the military is it is not respectable.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Shitty thing is I get mocked because I want to help. If the roles were reversed "wouldn't happen" we'd want everyone's help.
I'm sure if we got involved and they put it they needed volunteers because no draft. Those that mock wouldn't enlist. 
So keep your shitty sarcastic comments to yourself. 

I've got kids is a trash response


----------



## RiR0

It’s a very extreme comparison but Germany needs a military correct like every country, but just because the ss was their military doesnt mean the ss was respectable.


----------



## RiR0

silentlemon1011 said:


> I can respect that they died for their beliefs
> No matter how wrong I think they are
> 
> I dint have to like someone to have respect for them
> 
> Respect and agree are not exclusive terms


Very fair and consistent.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Fuck come on guys lol tag me in these types of posts been busy not checking in lately 😢 and I’m not reading 20 pages lol


----------



## GSgator

RiR0 said:


> Again I repeat I’m not saying to get rid of the military but as the military is it is not respectable.


I can agree with this. The use of the military and the ppl calling the shots need checks and balances. But the actual ppl in the military I respect the hell out of. A lot of dame good ppl spilled there blood and most of them want to serve there country and they take there orders and do there jobs. I lost my brother and uncle in the last senseless war in Afghanistan that war was pointless but I respect the fuck out the guys heading into harms way


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bobbyloads said:


> Fuck come on guys lol tag me in these types of posts been busy not checking in lately 😢 and I’m not reading 20 pages lol


No


----------



## silentlemon1011

GSgator said:


> I can agree with this. The use of the military and the ppl calling the shots need checks and balances. But the actual ppl in the military I respect the hell out of. A lot of dame good ppl spilled there blood and most of them want to serve there country and they take there orders and do there jobs. I lost my brother and uncle in the last senseless war in Afghanistan the war was pointless.



A lot of mt friends served combat roles in Afghanistan
Same idea, wtf was the point?
Prop up an unstable corrupt government?

Help out the Afghans are who too fuxkinf lazy to contribute to their own freedom?

The Ukrainians arent bitches
They will fight and die unlike the Afghans

I respect them

I feel ZERO, FUCKING ZERO sympathy for Afghans who didnt raise a finger in 20 years, while they stole from, laughed at and hid behind coalition forces

Fuck them


----------



## iGone

RiR0 said:


> I’m not surprised you don’t understand objectivity.
> Sorry I don’t hero worship and suck the government’s dick.


It has nothing to do with objectivity. It has to do with the way you process and proceed with dialogue involving different subjects. The way you address points and the consistent sense of arrogance and bordering narcissism that you radiate that just doesn't make much sense to me. 

I don't dislike you, or disrespect your opinions. It's just the more I read your writings and the way you address people and their opinions it's just increasingly strange to me. 
You're a man of conviction and I respect that, again I don't mean to attack you or cut you down.


----------



## RiR0

iGone said:


> It has nothing to do with objectivity. It has to do with the way you process and proceed with dialogue involving different subjects. The way you address points and the consistent sense of arrogance and bordering narcissism that you radiate that just doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> I don't dislike you, or disrespect your opinions. It's just the more I read your writings and the way you address people and their opinions it's just increasingly strange to me.
> You're a man of conviction and I respect that, again I don't mean to attack you or cut you down.


🤔 perhaps it has to do with the communication being simply words on screen. The majority of communication is missing, tone and body language. 
We could all have this same exact conversation in person and it would be completely different.


----------



## iGone

RiR0 said:


> 🤔 perhaps it has to do with the communication being simply words on screen. The majority of communication is missing, tone and body language.
> We could all have this same exact conversation in person and it would be completely different.


I totally agree with you, which is why I was doing my best to relay that I meant no animosity. 
I was attempting to relay my perception without any hostility because there is a good chance I'm misunderstanding or misinterpreting.


----------



## RiR0

iGone said:


> I've been watching these clips for the last few days now. Twitter is surprisingly rife with footage and content from civilians.
> 
> Also @RiR0 you have one of the weirdest perceptions and thought processes I have ever encountered. I swear to God your brain cavity is filled with mashed potatoes sometimes.


I mean I’m not sure how this could be misinterpreted lol


----------



## iGone

RiR0 said:


> I mean I’m not sure how this could be misinterpreted lol


The mashed potatoes comment was meant to be a friendly jab. Nothing more nothing less. 
But I completely stand by my statement that your opinions and the way you perceived information, judging by your writings make very little sense to me.


----------



## nissan11

This whole thing makes me want to travel to Russia to sleep with their women.


----------



## iGone

RiR0 said:


> I mean I’m not sure how this could be misinterpreted lol


I didn't finish my thought and I hit enter on accident. 
Me not understanding you, the way you process information or perceive the world the way I do isn't a dig at you. It's just I genuinely do not understand you and mianly don't understand the way you interact with most people here. But as mentioned, it could be entirely because of it's all done in text writing.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> This whole thing makes me want to travel to Russia to sleep with their women.


I’ll pack my bags right now


----------



## GSgator

RiR0 said:


> I’ll pack my bags right now


Well I have to ask does this one have a surprise down there ?


----------



## RiR0

GSgator said:


> Well I have to ask does this one have a surprise down there ?


No. That’s something that will never be in my google history 😂


----------



## Achilleus

Russia has had a pretty bad losing streak when its come to wars while being the aggresor trying to reclaim or claim land. There's the war with Finland, Russo-Japanese War and Afghanistan war. WIth the Russo-Japanese war, Russias humilating defeat helped lead to the revolution and disintergration of Russian autocracy. Their loss in the Afghanistan war also probably helped the decline of the USSR.


----------



## Monkipalo

It's going to be a cold end of winter here in Europe.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> This whole thing makes me want to travel to Russia to sleep with their women.


And help migrants "in need"


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Russia/USSR isn't great at war. They are great at throwing more bodies to overcome the opposition.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> I have been addressed too many times to quote and respond to everyone. I will attempt to cover everything in the following messages, starting with immigration.
> 
> First, let me start with an ancient Chinese proverb.
> 
> "Even the swiftest horse can not outrun a word once spoken"
> 
> Now, a lot of you guys are making assumptions and putting words in my mouth. Stop it.
> I have made general statements about political topics and you all assume, right away, that I have an extreme opinion on that topic. Stop it.
> If you want to know more details on my stance then ask me before you let your little hearts get all worked up and you start posting things that I never said.
> The only comment I made addressing immigration is that " I think we should help everyone we can".
> Right away it was assumed I want an open border. That is an incorrect assumption because you hot heads jump straight to conclusions instead of being respectful enough to ask me to elaborate.
> Especially you, flyingpapaya. You disappoint me the most because as much as we have chatted in the box I thought you would at least have the decency to ask me some more questions before being mean.
> 
> Back to my comment.
> 
> I said I think we should help whoever we can. I didn't say " we should help everyone".
> What I mean by "whoever we can" is who we, as a country, have the space and resources to accommodate.
> I would like to see people from the most extreme cases allowed in to the US first.
> Yes, there is a lot of poverty here in the US already. It is very sad. We need to do something about it. I'm not an expert on the politics surrounding this issue but I know that many presidents have come and gone and it is still a problem.
> But, if there is a family who literrally can't survive another few days or weeks because their non-democratic country is experiencing mass violence against innocent people, then I think we should absolutely take them, even if we don't have room for them, even if it is temporary until we can find another place for them. We are fortunate to live in such a big country with so many resources compared to the rest of the world. I think we are the greatest country in the world and as such, we should be a leader and act like a leader.
> This is where most of you disagree with me, I bet. Trump's policy was America comes first, everyone else is on their own. I don't like the international organizations that he pulled the US out of, like the climate accord. I bet some of you don't know this but world climate affects the US, too. I certainly don't want to start a discussion on global warming because we have too many other issues to discuss already, but that is just another reason I think Trump was such a terrible environmental leader.
> 
> You guys can go back to calling me names now, but just keep one thing in mind. I am not changing my opinion and it is OK if we don't have the same political views. This is the United States of American and it used to be OK for people to have differences of opinion. It sucks that is not the case anymore.


Too lazy to chop this down @nissan11 

I just cannot fathom you'd ever think the needs of a foreigner from another country regardless how bad deserves any attention over our own. 
I don't care if kids are starving or in battle zones.

We have kids here shoved into factories " foster care" that ruin them. 
We need attention, your attention should be on your people.

If you can't take care of yourself, how can you take care of others. 
I'm sorry but I'm not sorry fuck everyone else and their kids as bad as that sounds.


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> I’ll pack my bags right now


She has a dick


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Fuck come on guys lol tag me in these types of posts been busy not checking in lately 😢 and I’m not reading 20 pages lol


Figues, Bobby won't do the "leg work".  🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Figues, Bobby won't do the "leg work".  🤣


On this subject did all the leg work at the gym will go half legs tomorrow lol not even jumping in on this one don’t think my opinion will be liked in here


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> I hear your opinion. I have a different opinion.


How dare you sir. I challenge you to a duel.


----------



## lifter6973

iGone said:


> I've been watching these clips for the last few days now. Twitter is surprisingly rife with footage and content from civilians.
> 
> Also @RiR0 you have one of the weirdest perceptions and thought processes I have ever encountered. I swear to God your brain cavity is filled with mashed potatoes sometimes.


oh boy, this won't end well


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> I actually like @RiR0
> Opinions
> I disagree with a lot
> but at least he has formulated his own opinions
> 
> I dint learn much from talking to myself in the mirror and agreeing
> 
> Sure it's fun to talk to like minded individuals
> But it's more beneficial to talk to people I disagree with, who actually think


amen brother- Im not commenting much here but I like what I am seeing in this thread as it is not an echo chamber


----------



## Achilleus

FlyingPapaya said:


> Too lazy to chop this down @nissan11
> 
> I just cannot fathom you'd ever think the needs of a foreigner from another country regardless how bad deserves any attention over our own.
> I don't care if kids are starving or in battle zones.
> 
> We have kids here shoved into factories " foster care" that ruin them.
> We need attention, your attention should be on your people.
> 
> If you can't take care of yourself, how can you take care of others.
> I'm sorry but I'm not sorry fuck everyone else and their kids as bad as that sounds.



And when war isn’t occupying our minds we still do nothing about home stuff. Instead we’re more likely to get caught up in the most recent “outrage” or culture war issue.
It just becomes more convenient to bring up this topic once something else grabs our attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

Fuck... now gas is going to skyrocket.


----------



## white ape

FlyingPapaya said:


> I say lock our boarders, stop all immigration. Legal and illegal. Stop throwing money at other countries. Restart our pipeline and try to become as independent as we can and focus entirely on fixing internal problems.
> 
> Fuck everyone else
> As a nation we have to many internal problems to give a fuck about anyone else or help those in need when our own fucking people need help.


Our country, like most other 1st world countries, has a birth rate deficit. To grow, or at a minimum to maintain, our economy we need a rising birth rate which is where immigration comes into play. 

Also my wife is an immigrant and we have to go through all the paperwork, red tape, and fees. We are working on her citizenship. I served in two wars already and my wife and I still have to go through all this. I wish you would stop talking bad about legal immigration.


----------



## white ape

RiR0 said:


> Again I repeat I’m not saying to get rid of the military but as the military is it is not respectable.


I hear you. I really do. And as a veteran I understand what you are saying. I think you might be saying it in the wrong way. Not to speak for you though. What I hear is this -

The military is a tool used by the politicians who are controlled by money (banks, military industrial complex, other governments, etc). Im sure that those high up in the military understand this. 

I think why people are against what you say is because when they thing about the military they are thinking of the 19 year old kids who are patriotic, have a sense of duty, a sense of honor, and think they are doing great things. I know that was me when I enlisted. All apple pie, red white blue, time to make them pay. Throughout my eight years of service I saw enough to become disillusioned with the entire thing. An Example: talking with locals in Afghanistan and they didn't even know what the USA was. Had never heard of it. Though we were Russians coming back. Made me realize real quick that those people didn't want to kill me. They didn't even know who we were.


----------



## silentlemon1011

white ape said:


> Our country, like most other 1st world countries, has a birth rate deficit. To grow, or at a minimum to maintain, our economy we need a rising birth rate which is where immigration comes into play.
> 
> Also my wife is an immigrant and we have to go through all the paperwork, red tape, and fees. We are working on her citizenship. I served in two wars already and my wife and I still have to go through all this. I wish you would stop talking bad about legal immigration.



I'm against many types of immigration
That's the truth
Not legal ones tho.

Let's look at Canada
My wife immigrated here 4 years ago and it took  2 more years to allow her to have a work Visa
She is university educated and hard working, and 8 have more than e ough financial means, with a clean criminal record and nomprior marriages.

But that's years, and tens of thousands in lawyers, countless hours of compiling "Evidence" and "proper documentation"

But some fuck, comes to the border, claims refugee
Sits on their ass and collects a government cheque (from my tax dollars)
and I have to pay out the ass, so that my wife can work... pay taxes and contribute to our society?

Sorry, but that really pisses me off

Let's make it easier for legit hardworking people and say, fuck you to the lazy prixks

You get a couple years of government subsidies (In canada they get free house, free phone, no Bill's and 2k a month per family member, plus the refugee status cheque

Not cool, they are a waste of dollars and contribute nothing
Nit to mention they milk the medical system and crush it

EDIT
Pisses off my wife too
She thinks why are we paying people to be lazy fucks?
While she has to pay to be able to.work and be q legit contributing taxpayer
its nonsensical


----------



## white ape

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'm against many types of immigration
> That's the truth
> Not legal ones tho.
> 
> Let's look at Canada
> My wife immigrated here 4 years ago and it took  2 more years to allow her to have a work Visa
> She is university educated and hard working, and 8 have more than e ough financial means, with a clean criminal record and nomprior marriages.
> 
> But that's years, and tens of thousands in lawyers, countless hours of compiling "Evidence" and "proper documentation"
> 
> But some fuck, comes to the border, claims refugee
> Sits on their ass and collects a government cheque (from my tax dollars)
> and I have to pay out the ass, so that my wife can work... pay taxes and contribute to our society?
> 
> Sorry, but that really pisses me off
> 
> Let's make it easier for legit hardworking people and say, fuck you to the lazy prixks
> 
> You get a couple years of government subsidies (In canada they get free house, free phone, no Bill's and 2k a month per family member, plus the refugee status cheque
> 
> Not cool, they are a waste of dollars and contribute nothing
> Nit to mention they milk the medical system and crush it
> 
> EDIT
> Pisses off my wife too
> She thinks why are we paying people to be lazy fucks?
> While she has to pay to be able to.work and be q legit contributing taxpayer
> its nonsensical





silentlemon1011 said:


> I'm against many types of immigration
> That's the truth
> Not legal ones tho.
> 
> Let's look at Canada
> My wife immigrated here 4 years ago and it took  2 more years to allow her to have a work Visa
> She is university educated and hard working, and 8 have more than e ough financial means, with a clean criminal record and nomprior marriages.
> 
> But that's years, and tens of thousands in lawyers, countless hours of compiling "Evidence" and "proper documentation"
> 
> But some fuck, comes to the border, claims refugee
> Sits on their ass and collects a government cheque (from my tax dollars)
> and I have to pay out the ass, so that my wife can work... pay taxes and contribute to our society?
> 
> Sorry, but that really pisses me off
> 
> Let's make it easier for legit hardworking people and say, fuck you to the lazy prixks
> 
> You get a couple years of government subsidies (In canada they get free house, free phone, no Bill's and 2k a month per family member, plus the refugee status cheque
> 
> Not cool, they are a waste of dollars and contribute nothing
> Nit to mention they milk the medical system and crush it
> 
> EDIT
> Pisses off my wife too
> She thinks why are we paying people to be lazy fucks?
> While she has to pay to be able to.work and be q legit contributing taxpayer
> its nonsensical


Agreed and going through the same. Started putting together the citizenship package the other night. Well she was with a tiny bit of help from me. I only asked him to back off about legal immigration. I was in two wars and have to go through all this but so many come here and never have to go through all this or even worse they get benefits to come here. Or they have criminal records, or whatever.


----------



## silentlemon1011

white ape said:


> Agreed and going through the same. Started putting together the citizenship package the other night. Well she was with a tiny bit of help from me. I only asked him to back off about legal immigration. I was in two wars and have to go through all this but so many come here and never have to go through all this or even worse they get benefits to come here. Or they have criminal records, or whatever.



Its messed up
You're doing things the right way and getting punished for it.
You've served your country and they put your spouse through the ringer

We need to all focus on immigration reform
So many amazing people want to come here and be apart of western society.
abut it's too hard for them and too expensive

abut if you're an adshole criminal that refuses to work?
Welcome!


----------



## BKK

white ape said:


> Our country, like most other 1st world countries, has a birth rate deficit. To grow, or at a minimum to maintain, our economy we need a rising birth rate which is where immigration comes into play.
> 
> Also my wife is an immigrant and we have to go through all the paperwork, red tape, and fees. We are working on her citizenship. I served in two wars already and my wife and I still have to go through all this. I wish you would stop talking bad about legal immigration.



Hope she gets citizenship soon. I dated a woman who immigrated from Serbia when she was like 8 and her dad was former soviet military. They finally got citizenship after 18 years. I went with her to her nationalization in Cincinnati. Was cool to see how many people from different walks of life are joining the nation on the regs.


----------



## white ape

@silentlemon1011 what's even better is when people come here to escape there own country and then do the same things here (or UK, Sweden, etc) like enact Sharia Law.


----------



## white ape

@BKK thanks man. Her friends got hers like 6 months ago. With being married to an American they can apply at 5 years. The process is long and it really got jacked up about 5 years ago. The system is super backed up. Immigrants that come here for the right reasons seem to work really hard and do well. They treat it as an opportunity. 

Didn't mean to derail this thread either. Sorry about that. Carry on with the war mongering.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Too lazy to chop this down @nissan11
> 
> I just cannot fathom you'd ever think the needs of a foreigner from another country regardless how bad deserves any attention over our own.
> I don't care if kids are starving or in battle zones.
> 
> We have kids here shoved into factories " foster care" that ruin them.
> We need attention, your attention should be on your people.
> 
> If you can't take care of yourself, how can you take care of others.
> I'm sorry but I'm not sorry fuck everyone else and their kids as bad as that sounds.



You seem educated on US veteran affairs and benefits. I am not.
Since you have such a strong opinion, can you explain the specifics of where the problem is? I thought all veterans got government benefits. What is the difference in retired, discharged and non retired veteran benefits after service? Where is the biggest problem?


----------



## lifter6973

So get this horseshit. Wes Inman, a moderator on ASF and a guy who deeply believes in any and every conspiracy theory now is trying convince dolts on ASF that the Russia invasion is a false flag set up by US CIA and with actors posing as Ukraine citizens fighting.
This insane nut job actually does not believe this is real.
Thoughts?


----------



## iGone

lifter6973 said:


> So get this horseshit. Wes Inman, a moderator on ASF and a guy who deeply believes in any and every conspiracy theory now is trying convince dolts on ASF that the Russia invasion is a false flag set up by US CIA and with actors posing as Ukraine citizens fighting.
> This insane nut job actually does not believe this is real.
> Thoughts?


There's a bunch of wild Russian bots on Twitter pushing a narrative that the attacks are all on Bio labs that are producing world ending viruses, and the ukranian leaders behind it are part of the neo Nazi new world order.


----------



## Robdjents

iGone said:


> There's a bunch of wild Russian bots on Twitter pushing a narrative that the attacks are all on Bio labs that are producing world ending viruses, and the ukranian leaders behind it are part of the neo Nazi new world order.


Sounds like a kick ass movie script for realz


----------



## white ape

nissan11 said:


> You seem educated on US veteran affairs and benefits. I am not.
> Since you have such a strong opinion, can you explain the specifics of where the problem is? I thought all veterans got government benefits. What is the difference in retired, discharged and non retired veteran benefits after service? Where is the biggest problem?


I can speak to this somewhat. We spent 2 decades at war. Not sure how many people that is total that went overseas. Some saw combat. Others didn't. Some saw death. Others didn't. Everyone was affected in some way. Some can handle it while others cannot. Even those that can handle it may need some support from time to time. There is a system in place although it is not robust. I personally was able to see a VA therapist for 4 sessions for 30 minutes each time. They gave me some tools to use and that was it. I was not suicidal or homicidal. 

Suicide is high amongst vets. Many never seek out help though. My experiences with the VA have been mostly very good. The people there do care even if they have to work within the system. 

I think a huge problem is that service members do not search for a purpose once they separate. They no longer have a mission. They feel lost. Some feel betrayed. I felt disillusioned. I keep searching for a purpose and it helps. 

I don't think this is all on the government to help with although they need to support in some fashion. Vets need to take care of other vets. But we also need to have the courage to reach out for help. We can join the VFW or the DAV. People have non-profits to help. I paid a civilian therapist to work through some of my issues. 

My main issue was that my sympathetic/parasympathetic (fight or flight) response was jacked up. Still is. Basically what this means is that I am at a heighten level all the time. My subconscious is looking for a threat that never comes. So when something small happens (cut off in traffic for example) I am already heightened so I go into "out shit mode" automatically whereas someone with lower sense of state may only get slightly agitated. I procrastinate with small things such as taking out the trash because in the back of my mind it doesn't matter because I should be focused and ready for a lunatic to break through my front door and deal with that. A situation that has yet to occur. 

As long as we get out without a bad conduct discharge or lower we have education benefits to help us get a degree. Many vets never use this option. It can also be used for trade schools and things like that. Speaking as a vet, we need to take a long look in the mirror and accept some responsibility for our issues and stop relying on the government to take care of us. If we had the strength to be warriors we should have the strength to find purpose after our time in service. There are those that DO need lots more support though and that should be facilitated by government programs and they are for the most part as long as we reach out and ask.


----------



## Robdjents

white ape said:


> I can speak to this somewhat. We spent 2 decades at war. Not sure how many people that is total that went overseas. Some saw combat. Others didn't. Some saw death. Others didn't. Everyone was affected in some way. Some can handle it while others cannot. Even those that can handle it may need some support from time to time. There is a system in place although it is not robust. I personally was able to see a VA therapist for 4 sessions for 30 minutes each time. They gave me some tools to use and that was it. I was not suicidal or homicidal.
> 
> Suicide is high amongst vets. Many never seek out help though. My experiences with the VA have been mostly very good. The people there do care even if they have to work within the system.
> 
> I think a huge problem is that service members do not search for a purpose once they separate. They no longer have a mission. They feel lost. Some feel betrayed. I felt disillusioned. I keep searching for a purpose and it helps.
> 
> I don't think this is all on the government to help with although they need to support in some fashion. Vets need to take care of other vets. But we also need to have the courage to reach out for help. We can join the VFW or the DAV. People have non-profits to help. I paid a civilian therapist to work through some of my issues.
> 
> My main issue was that my sympathetic/parasympathetic (fight or flight) response was jacked up. Still is. Basically what this means is that I am at a heighten level all the time. My subconscious is looking for a threat that never comes. So when something small happens (cut off in traffic for example) I am already heightened so I go into "out shit mode" automatically whereas someone with lower sense of state may only get slightly agitated. I procrastinate with small things such as taking out the trash because in the back of my mind it doesn't matter because I should be focused and ready for a lunatic to break through my front door and deal with that. A situation that has yet to occur.
> 
> As long as we get out without a bad conduct discharge or lower we have education benefits to help us get a degree. Many vets never use this option. It can also be used for trade schools and things like that. Speaking as a vet, we need to take a long look in the mirror and accept some responsibility for our issues and stop relying on the government to take care of us. If we had the strength to be warriors we should have the strength to find purpose after our time in service. There are those that DO need lots more support though and that should be facilitated by government programs and they are for the most part as long as we reach out and ask.


I really like what you said about finding purpose.
I’m still at a “heightened sense” and I’ve been out since 2007 I don’t think it will ever go away it’s trained Into your brain.
Finding purpose helps for sure something to keep you interested and excited. Even if it’s just a hobbie and not your career.


----------



## white ape

Robdjents said:


> I really like what you said about finding purpose.
> I’m still at a “heightened sense” and I’ve been out since 2007 I don’t think it will ever go away it’s trained Into your brain.
> Finding purpose helps for sure something to keep you interested and excited. Even if it’s just a hobbie and not your career.


You are correct. It probably never goes away. Mine hasn't. But I now know how to sense it happening and if I can keep calm enough to think I can usually mitigate it. Its engrained in the subconscious so it takes effort to think about when it is happen so we can control it. Im a work in progress...


----------



## white ape

@Robdjents I thought I would find purpose in work, then in school, getting my masters in two weeks. It doesn't mean shit to me. Thinking about getting my paramedic cert and doing volunteer firefighter work. My main driver to join the military was to SERVE. Always been protective and wanted to help others. I thought the military was my path to do that. Maybe doing some selfless service for others will help me.


----------



## Robdjents

white ape said:


> @Robdjents I thought I would find purpose in work, then in school, getting my masters in two weeks. It doesn't mean shit to me. Thinking about getting my paramedic cert and doing volunteer firefighter work. My main driver to join the military was to SERVE. Always been protective and wanted to help others. I thought the military was my path to do that. Maybe doing some selfless service for others will help me.


I did the volunteer thing for a spell it’s pretty awesome made some friends who will be friends for life I think you’d enjoy it ...plus you get to play with fire if you are in a county with a department that has fancy training centers


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> So get this horseshit. Wes Inman, a moderator on ASF and a guy who deeply believes in any and every conspiracy theory now is trying convince dolts on ASF that the Russia invasion is a false flag set up by US CIA and with actors posing as Ukraine citizens fighting.
> This insane nut job actually does not believe this is real.
> Thoughts?


What concerns me is this is turning into a smoke screen all eyes are on this and only this. Nothing has change here in America and last I check before this kicked off 3 days ago we were in a descending free fall.  Might be time  to move on and focus on us now .


----------



## BKK

GSgator said:


> What concerns me is this is turning into a smoke screen all eyes are on this and only this. Nothing has change here in America and last I check before this kicked off 3 days ago we were in a descending free fall.  Might be time  to move on and focus on us now .



Only 2 real risks to America here imo.

1. Putin is grade A Dr Evil crazy and when Ukraine gets the stinger missiles and anti-tank rounds and starts fucking up his plans, he goes and launches nukes for real. You'll just be sitting there in traffic when a mushroom cloud pops up over the horizon.

2. Russia is removed from SWIFT, says fuck it, and defaults on many global financial obligations sending global stock markets in to the shitter. Baby Boomers who did not take their all time gains and stash them in dividends and money funds are now fucked.


----------



## Undecanator

lifter6973 said:


> So get this horseshit. Wes Inman, a moderator on ASF and a guy who deeply believes in any and every conspiracy theory now is trying convince dolts on ASF that the Russia invasion is a false flag set up by US CIA and with actors posing as Ukraine citizens fighting.
> This insane nut job actually does not believe this is real.
> Thoughts?


?


----------



## Undecanator

BKK said:


> Only 2 real risks to America here imo.
> 
> 1. Putin is grade A Dr Evil crazy and when Ukraine gets the stinger missiles and anti-tank rounds and starts fucking up his plans, he goes and launches nukes for real. You'll just be sitting there in traffic when a mushroom cloud pops up over the horizon.
> 
> 2. Russia is removed from SWIFT, says fuck it, and defaults on many global financial obligations sending global stock markets in to the shitter. Baby Boomers who did not take their all time gains and stash them in dividends and money funds are now fucked.


Have you ever considered any real freedoms? Freedoms from the opinion of others... even the opinions of yourself?


----------



## Undecanator

iGone said:


> There's a bunch of wild Russian bots on Twitter pushing a narrative that the attacks are all on Bio labs that are producing world ending viruses, and the ukranian leaders behind it are part of the neo Nazi new world order.


They train young men to drop fire on people. But their commanders won't allow them to write 'fuck' on their airplanes because it is obscene. Smfh


----------



## BKK

Undecanator said:


> Have you ever considered any real freedoms? Freedoms from the opinion of others... even the opinions of yourself?



Freedom is slavery.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I apologize ape. I didn't mean to come across that legal immigration up to this point should be punished. I just at this point now. Other things need to be addressed and more people won't help. Not that we should punish thoae already in process.

Also thank you for your service


----------



## white ape

FlyingPapaya said:


> I apologize ape. I didn't mean to come across that legal immigration up to this point should be punished. I just at this point now. Other things need to be addressed and more people won't help. Not that we should punish thoae already in process.
> 
> Also thank you for your service


Thank you, sir. I do know where you are coming from though. I was quite the same and I still believe that we need to help our own citizens before we keep sending tons of aid to other countries. A majority of countries look out for themselves first and it seems sometimes like we are the only one that puts the rest of the world before ourselves. I got two things for you and one will probably piss you off but know that I do not write this in aggression or to be rude. Just two thoughts for you to think about.

1) Check out the birth rate thing I mentioned. Unless Americans start popping out a bunch of babies, we need immigration. Legal immigration and a reformed immigration policy no doubt. But we do need it. 

2) You state that we should stay out of other countries issues. We should take care of ourselves. Fuck the rest of the world (okay maybe taken your posts to the extreme but you get it it). My question is to you then of why you feel so passionately about Ukraine? Why do you want to go over there and help them? Why aren't you upset that we have been involved there for so many years? Why aren't you upset that we even have interest there? There are not Americans. Let what happens happen.

I'm gonna put this out there and I know the board will lose their minds. First off I wish there was no conflict between Russia and Ukraine. I think brother wars are the worst. White people should not be fighting white people. Ever. Secondly, I stand with Russia on this. Due to history of the region, what's happened in Donbas over the last 8 years, and other reasons. I hate to see Ukrainians and Russians fighting each other. I think American involvement in this region has helped cause this. That is all I will say on that and as far as I will go.


----------



## white ape

BKK said:


> Freedom is slavery.


Please explain more.


----------



## nissan11

white ape said:


> Thank you, sir. I do know where you are coming from though. I was quite the same and I still believe that we need to help our own citizens before we keep sending tons of aid to other countries. A majority of countries look out for themselves first and it seems sometimes like we are the only one that puts the rest of the world before ourselves. I got two things for you and one will probably piss you off but know that I do not write this in aggression or to be rude. Just two thoughts for you to think about.
> 
> 1) Check out the birth rate thing I mentioned. Unless Americans start popping out a bunch of babies, we need immigration. Legal immigration and a reformed immigration policy no doubt. But we do need it.
> 
> 2) You state that we should stay out of other countries issues. We should take care of ourselves. Fuck the rest of the world (okay maybe taken your posts to the extreme but you get it it). My question is to you then of why you feel so passionately about Ukraine? Why do you want to go over there and help them? Why aren't you upset that we have been involved there for so many years? Why aren't you upset that we even have interest there? There are not Americans. Let what happens happen.
> 
> I'm gonna put this out there and I know the board will lose their minds. First off I wish there was no conflict between Russia and Ukraine. I think brother wars are the worst. White people should not be fighting white people. Ever. Secondly, I stand with Russia on this. Due to history of the region, what's happened in Donbas over the last 8 years, and other reasons. I hate to see Ukrainians and Russians fighting each other. I think American involvement in this region has helped cause this. That is all I will say on that and as far as I will go.



Rule #1. Don't ever be afraid to make this board lose it's mind.


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> Rule #1. Don't ever be afraid to make this board lose it's mind.


He didn’t mean to just let everyone in tho...it should be a reformed process is what he’s saying.  Most people have no issue with immigration at all man ...it’s the ones sneaking in getting cash jobs and not paying taxes that nobody likes

Take construction for example
People come from Mexico and take these jobs
They don’t do a good job either but they do get it done for cheap so what that does tho is keep American construction crews at the same wages while price of materials skyrocket...see the problem here? Obviously this is only one example but start this trend over several labor trades and now you have complete economic downfall of the middle working class.
15 years ago 20 bucks an hour was the going rate for most experienced guys...fast forward to 2022 and now guys are being paid 16-18 an hour...that’s what illegal immigration has done to the industry...those aren’t feelings that’s just plain facts...for example Jose(and his 15 guys that make 5 bucks an hour) will roof your house for 100 bucks while Fred has to spend 500 before he ever drives a nail.
If they were to come in legally and be obligated to the same guidelines the rest of us have to follow it would make an even playing field but instead small labor businesses across the country suffer from it.


----------



## Achilleus

lifter6973 said:


> So get this horseshit. Wes Inman, a moderator on ASF and a guy who deeply believes in any and every conspiracy theory now is trying convince dolts on ASF that the Russia invasion is a false flag set up by US CIA and with actors posing as Ukraine citizens fighting.
> This insane nut job actually does not believe this is real.
> Thoughts?


You know its funny, I avoided going on ASF today/yesterday since I had a strong feeling that I was gonna see one of them spew some crazy ass conspiracy theory either justifying Russia or something else stupid and I would get ape shit mad. I can't look at any comments on youtube when I'm watching something covering the situation over there since i fucking explode on retards or bots.


----------



## Hughinn

Rapture666 said:


> Looks like theres a common theme going around these days, trust us Americans and we'll leave you stranded and you'll die when we're done with you.



Joe Biden gave the Taliban tanks, humvees and helicopters. 

He gave the Ukrainian people blankets and MREs.   After "the big guy" and his son were done fleecing millions of dollars from them


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> I’m not surprised you don’t understand objectivity.
> Sorry I don’t hero worship and suck the government’s dick.




You do suck the governments dick. 

You just suck the dick of the sleazy grifting lying POS progressive side that pretends it wants to help everyone. 

You an Nissan have that in common


----------



## Send0

Hughinn said:


> You do suck the governments dick.
> 
> You just suck the dick of the sleazy grifting lying POS progressive side that pretends it wants to help everyone.
> 
> You an Nissan have that in common


Who's dick do you suck then? Because we are all sucking someone's dick.

Politics is just theater used to fuck everyone equally.


----------



## Robdjents

Send0 said:


> Who's dick do you suck then? Because we are all sucking someone's dick.
> 
> Politics is just theater used to fuck everyone equally.


If there was porn about paying taxes it would be called “The tax man cummeth”


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> Who's dick do you suck then? Because we are all sucking someone's dick.
> 
> Politics is just theater used to fuck everyone equally.


Herein lies one of the fundamental choices of adulthood:



Would I rather suck the dick or be fucked by it?


----------



## Hughinn

Send0 said:


> Who's dick do you suck then? Because we are all sucking someone's dick.
> 
> Politics is just theater used to fuck everyone equally.



I don't suck anybody's dick. 

But the government fucks us all up the ass


----------



## Achilleus

white ape said:


> I'm gonna put this out there and I know the board will lose their minds. First off I wish there was no conflict between Russia and Ukraine. I think brother wars are the worst. White people should not be fighting white people. Ever. Secondly, I stand with Russia on this. Due to history of the region, what's happened in Donbas over the last 8 years, and other reasons. I hate to see Ukrainians and Russians fighting each other. I think American involvement in this region has helped cause this. That is all I will say on that and as far as I will go.


Wait.. So you think Russia is justified in the 8 year proxy war on Ukraine's eastern border, annexation of Crimea and the current invasion? Are you aware of the massive amounts of oil found under Ukraine soil on both the eastern side and western side of Ukraine, as well as off the coast to the west of Crimea? It seems conflicts between Ukraine and Russia has escalated ever since these were discovered (along with Ukraine flirting with NATO). Which they see as a threat to their economic tie to Europe since oil is their biggest export. As far as I know one of the reason's the 8 year proxy war has been in place to cripple Ukraine's economy enough so they couldn't even get to the oil.
Actually why do you think Russia is in the right here?

Where you on Russia's side when they invaded Georgia back in 2008?

Edit: I might be biased since my mothers side is Ukrainian but still don't see how Russia is in the right to invade and declare war.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> I don't suck anybody's dick.
> 
> But the government fucks us all up the ass


So you're gonna refuse to collect social security?


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> So you're gonna refuse to collect social security?



I don't have any doubt social security will be gone for me.  

Stolen, fleeced and given to illegal immigrants for free healthcare. 

I won't see a damn dime anyway.  And I'm not counting on getting anything


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> I don't have any doubt social security will be gone for me.
> 
> Stolen, fleeced and given to illegal immigrants for free healthcare.
> 
> I won't see a damn dime anyway.  And I'm not counting on getting anything


Gotcha.



But if social security endured


Would you suck that dick?


----------



## Send0

Hughinn said:


> I don't suck anybody's dick.
> 
> But the government fucks us all up the ass


Based on what you've been spewing, you are definitely sucking the dick of someone's ideologies.

Enjoy being split roasted! 😂


----------



## nissan11

If Hugh thinks I'm sucking dick then he is definitely choking on a coke can dong.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> You do suck the governments dick.
> 
> You just suck the dick of the sleazy grifting lying POS progressive side that pretends it wants to help everyone.
> 
> You an Nissan have that in common


Wait so who did I vote for? What are my political beliefs?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Rule #1. Don't ever be afraid to make this board lose it's mind.



It's your stubborn ignorance @nissan11 

For one thing, you obviously grew up priveledged.   Anyone that's lived at or near the bottom of the socioeconomic chain wouldn't have the views you do. 

@FlyingPapaya said it before, and can point out that I'm certain he and I have that in common.   Poor blue collar roots.   That's likely even though we dislike alot about each other, we hold similar political views.    You've never been where we have.   

Everything is related. 

Joe Biden curbing energy production and raising energy prices to appease you're faggot assed environmental friends is what gave Russia the monopoly over energy production in Europe and gave Putin the money and leverage to launch this war in Ukraine. 

Your faggot assed liberal heroes opening borders and enabling massive illegal immigration is the reason wages are low, housing is high and healthcare is expensive.  

That doesn't mean much to a coddled upper middle class kid who grew up on a thoroughbred horse ranch around rich kids and college campuses you live around. 

But it means alot to a man who never got a break or freebie before and makes a living in a sweaty kitchen cooking his ass off to make a living.  

Or a guy whose spent his life pulling on wrenches and sweating under a welding hood hoping to do good enough to leave his kids something to help them along in life. 

You see how things are related when you live in a different world


----------



## Cochino

TODAY said:


> So you're gonna refuse to collect social security?


That is a poor example since that is our money in the first place. We  were forced to pay into it and will only get a fraction of it back, so we  are  not sucki g dick. We were fucked in the ass.


----------



## CJ

Cochino said:


> That is a poor example since that is our money in the first place. We  were forced to pay into it and will only get a fraction of it back, so we  are  not sucki g dick. We were fucked in the ass.


Everything is our money.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> That is a poor example since that is our money in the first place. We  were forced to pay into it and will only get a fraction of it back, so we  are  not sucki g dick. We were fucked in the ass.


My point exactly


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> Everything is our money.


It's just dicks all the way down


----------



## hard_gains

Shit since January I've already lost 8% on my 401k on stocks that were low risk. I'm 32 and don't think I'll be able to retire unless I have saved my own money. Grandmother who raised me only receives $1200 a MONTH. She worked in the nursing home for 50 years and that's all she was left with. Luckily my family is good about helping each other out if your on hard times. Feels like the old timers had the right idea. Hide money in coffee cans, mattress, and the walls. A dollar is still a dollar in paper form.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

TODAY said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> But if social security endured
> 
> 
> Would you suck that dick?


thats not sucking dick when youve paid into the system for decades.
sucking dick is all the slimy libtards and illegals profiting/living off of what others paid into the system.


----------



## TODAY

Rot-Iron66 said:


> thats not sucking dick when youve paid into the system for decades.
> sucking dick is all the slimy libtards and illegals profiting/living off of what others paid into the system.


I'm gonna tally this in the "get fucked by the dick" column


----------



## Swiper.

Hughinn said:


> I don't have any doubt social security will be gone for me.
> 
> Stolen, fleeced and given to illegal immigrants for free healthcare.
> 
> I won't see a damn dime anyway. And I'm not counting on getting anything



i agree Social Security will definitely be gone. 

there’s only one difference between a Ponzi scheme and Social Security. one is voluntary the other is involuntary. those are the only differences. it’ll be gone or the government will just keep continue printing money and your payout will be worth very little. im not counting on it either.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> Who's dick do you suck then? Because we are all sucking someone's dick.
> 
> Politics is just theater used to fuck everyone equally.


Yours?


----------



## Swiper.

hard_gains said:


> Shit since January I've already lost 8% on my 401k on stocks that were low risk. I'm 32 and don't think I'll be able to retire unless I have saved my own money. Grandmother who raised me only receives $1200 a MONTH. She worked in the nursing home for 50 years and that's all she was left with. Luckily my family is good about helping each other out if your on hard times. Feels like the old timers had the right idea. Hide money in coffee cans, mattress, and the walls. A dollar is still a dollar in paper form.



with all the inflation the Federal Reserve is still creating prices are going to continue to rise. The Fed is still printing money even though prices are rising out of control. if you have any cash savings I’d suggest converting it into physical gold. Store gold instead of US dollars. you’ll hold onto the value much better in gold and most likely will gain value as well.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> It's your stubborn ignorance @nissan11
> 
> For one thing, you obviously grew up priveledged.   Anyone that's lived at or near the bottom of the socioeconomic chain wouldn't have the views you do.
> 
> @FlyingPapaya said it before, and can point out that I'm certain he and I have that in common.   Poor blue collar roots.   That's likely even though we dislike alot about each other, we hold similar political views.    You've never been where we have.
> 
> Everything is related.
> 
> Joe Biden curbing energy production and raising energy prices to appease you're faggot assed environmental friends is what gave Russia the monopoly over energy production in Europe and gave Putin the money and leverage to launch this war in Ukraine.
> 
> Your faggot assed liberal heroes opening borders and enabling massive illegal immigration is the reason wages are low, housing is high and healthcare is expensive.
> 
> That doesn't mean much to a coddled upper middle class kid who grew up on a thoroughbred horse ranch around rich kids and college campuses you live around.
> 
> But it means alot to a man who never got a break or freebie before and makes a living in a sweaty kitchen cooking his ass off to make a living.
> 
> Or a guy whose spent his life pulling on wrenches and sweating under a welding hood hoping to do good enough to leave his kids something to help them along in life.
> 
> You see how things are related when you live in a different world


 Nah, bro.


----------



## lifter6973

Rot-Iron66 said:


> thats not sucking dick when youve paid into the system for decades.
> sucking dick is all the slimy libtards and illegals profiting/living off of what others paid into the system.


Not only is it our money which most of us may never receive but we don't get interest on it. Imagine the interest the government would get and absolutely collect if it was the other way around.
What irks me the most is they call SS a privilege. We already pay taxes, most pay SS and wont see interest and quite possible we may not see the money we put in. If that's privilege, then fuck privilege.


----------



## Send0

Hughinn said:


> It's your stubborn ignorance @nissan11
> 
> For one thing, you obviously grew up priveledged.   Anyone that's lived at or near the bottom of the socioeconomic chain wouldn't have the views you do.
> 
> @FlyingPapaya said it before, and can point out that I'm certain he and I have that in common.   Poor blue collar roots.   That's likely even though we dislike alot about each other, we hold similar political views.    You've never been where we have.
> 
> Everything is related.
> 
> Joe Biden curbing energy production and raising energy prices to appease you're faggot assed environmental friends is what gave Russia the monopoly over energy production in Europe and gave Putin the money and leverage to launch this war in Ukraine.
> 
> Your faggot assed liberal heroes opening borders and enabling massive illegal immigration is the reason wages are low, housing is high and healthcare is expensive.
> 
> That doesn't mean much to a coddled upper middle class kid who grew up on a thoroughbred horse ranch around rich kids and college campuses you live around.
> 
> But it means alot to a man who never got a break or freebie before and makes a living in a sweaty kitchen cooking his ass off to make a living.
> 
> Or a guy whose spent his life pulling on wrenches and sweating under a welding hood hoping to do good enough to leave his kids something to help them along in life.
> 
> You see how things are related when you live in a different world


Yeah, you described my life growing up; I grew up poor beyond belief.. couldn't eat some days and always had shoes that were worn out and had holes, constantly moved because we couldn't make ends meet. Those are just some of the lighter examples of how poor we were.

Despite that, you and I don't share the same views. I'm no liberal, but I don't subscribe to the idea that everyone should have to go through what I went through. We waste so much of our tax dollars elsewhere, by both the left and right parties, that you simply can't convince me that we can't help deserving people avoid my childhood or early adult life.

It's funny, when I had nothing I used to think like you. Now that I'm well off I think completely differently.

I don't expect the poor or lower middle class to pay for anything. I expect politicians to not piss our money away. I also don't mind contributing more from the 36+ % tax bracket that I'm already in to help.

I'm no liberal, and I'm not a conservative. I have beliefs on both sides of those ideologies.

BTW, anyone else a faggot again and I'll ban you. This is your only warning. Please dial it back.


----------



## Cochino

Send0 said:


> Yeah, you described my life growing up; I grew up poor beyond belief.. couldn't eat some days and always had shoes that were worn out and had holes, constantly moved because we couldn't make ends meet. Those are just some of the lighter examples of how poor we were.
> 
> Despite that, you and I don't share the same views. I'm no liberal, but I don't subscribe to the idea that everyone should have to go through what I went through. We waste so much of our tax dollars elsewhere, by both the left and right parties, that you simply can't convince me that we can't help deserving people avoid my childhood or early adult life.
> 
> It's funny, when I had nothing I used to think like you. Now that I'm well off I think completely differently.
> 
> I don't expect the poor or lower middle class to pay for anything. I expect politicians to not piss our money away. I also don't mind contributing more from the 36+ % tax bracket that I'm already in to help.
> 
> I'm no liberal, and I'm not a conservative. I have beliefs on both sides of those ideologies.
> 
> BTW, anyone else a faggot again and I'll ban you. This is your only warning.


I don't disagree with you other than the fact that .36 cents of every dollar is being stolen from you. I'm no saying no taxes but that much money is theft.


----------



## Send0

Cochino said:


> I don't disagree with you other than the fact that .36 cents of every dollar is being stolen from you. I'm no saying no taxes but that much money is theft.


I don't disagree. I wouldn't have to pay that much if politicians of all parties didn't waste our money, or ear mark it for bullshit no one wants or asked for.

Luckily I make enough to where that 36% doesn't really effect me in the way that it would effect most people. I could probably be taxed 50-60% and still be fine.

But I digress... my point was that no party is good, both of them waste our money, and they blind the masses that follow either ideology with empty rhetoric.

I would gladly pay more if I know for a fact it will help people avoid my life as a child and young adult, especially if it gives some of them an opportunity to end their cycle of poverty.

I'll also pay more to give our vets even better care for mental health and other services.

I'll also pay more to give teachers better pay and benefits.

I could keep going on, but I won't.

I believe in taking care of our people. However it'll never happen because politicians, and even the people that support them, are either too greedy or too myopic to pull it off.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> Yeah, you described my life growing up; I grew up poor beyond belief.. couldn't eat some days and always had shoes that were worn out and had holes, constantly moved because we couldn't make ends meet. Those are just some of the lighter examples of how poor we were.
> 
> Despite that, you and I don't share the same views. I'm no liberal, but I don't subscribe to the idea that everyone should have to go through what I went through. We waste so much of our tax dollars elsewhere, by both the left and right parties, that you simply can't convince me that we can't help deserving people avoid my childhood or early adult life.
> 
> It's funny, when I had nothing I used to think like you. Now that I'm well off I think completely differently.
> 
> I don't expect the poor or lower middle class to pay for anything. I expect politicians to not piss our money away. I also don't mind contributing more from the 36+ % tax bracket that I'm already in to help.
> 
> I'm no liberal, and I'm not a conservative. I have beliefs on both sides of those ideologies.
> 
> BTW, anyone else a faggot again and I'll ban you. This is your only warning. Please dial it back.


We have a lot in common except your dick is way bigger than mine.
I grew up poor and in a disfunctional environment. I was always competitive though and my motivation was to not end up like the people around me.
I always say you shouldn't blame your past for mistakes you make today.  I do know that some people have it way worse than I ever did and that is unfortunate but when you become an adult no one gives 2 fucks how you were brought up.


----------



## nissan11

I hate to derail this thread by bringing up Ukraine and Russia but there is a documentary on netflix called Winter on Fire about Ukraine's civil rights movement in 2014. Im about to watch it.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> I hate to derail this thread by bringing up Ukraine and Russia but there is a documentary on netflix called Winter on Fire about Ukraine's civil rights movement in 2014. Im about to watch it.


I watched it a couple of years ago, it was good..


----------



## Undecanator

There’s nothing wrong with taking a smooth tube up the ass every now and then. Just think of it like nourishment for the body


----------



## Send0

Undecanator said:


> There’s nothing wrong with taking a smooth tube up the ass every now and then. Just think of it like nourishment for the body


Are you saying you would like me to nourish you? 😘


----------



## BKK

white ape said:


> Please explain more.



The slogan coined by Big Brother goes on to explain that freedom is slavery. The *freedom is slavery meaning* is just as unapparent on the surface, but Big Brother justifies this confusion by saying that someone who is free under the typical conception, able to operate according to their own will, is ultimately unsuccessful. Rather, true freedom is serving the state, which allows one to operate with more freedom than they ever would have had if they went out into the world on their own.

"In the end the Party would announce that two and two made five, and you would have to believe it." George Orwell uses this quote to explain further that, no matter what concept the government presents, the individuals who are a part of it will have to believe it because they are slaves, and in their slavery, they find their only freedom. An individual who operates against the constant surveillance of Big Brother places themselves in opposition to the nation, or Party, and thus, does not receive the benefits of someone who is a slave to the Party. In fact, they get treated much worse.

https://study.com/learn/lesson/war-is-peace-1984.html If you're interested in further Orwell study.


----------



## lifter6973

BKK said:


> The slogan coined by Big Brother goes on to explain that freedom is slavery. The *freedom is slavery meaning* is just as unapparent on the surface, but Big Brother justifies this confusion by saying that someone who is free under the typical conception, able to operate according to their own will, is ultimately unsuccessful. Rather, true freedom is serving the state, which allows one to operate with more freedom than they ever would have had if they went out into the world on their own.
> 
> "In the end the Party would announce that two and two made five, and you would have to believe it." George Orwell uses this quote to explain further that, no matter what concept the government presents, the individuals who are a part of it will have to believe it because they are slaves, and in their slavery, they find their only freedom. An individual who operates against the constant surveillance of Big Brother places themselves in opposition to the nation, or Party, and thus, does not receive the benefits of someone who is a slave to the Party. In fact, they get treated much worse.
> 
> https://study.com/learn/lesson/war-is-peace-1984.html If you're interested in further Orwell study.


----------



## nissan11

Send0 said:


> Yeah, you described my life growing up; I grew up poor beyond belief.. couldn't eat some days and always had shoes that were worn out and had holes, constantly moved because we couldn't make ends meet. Those are just some of the lighter examples of how poor we were.
> 
> Despite that, you and I don't share the same views. I'm no liberal, but I don't subscribe to the idea that everyone should have to go through what I went through. We waste so much of our tax dollars elsewhere, by both the left and right parties, that you simply can't convince me that we can't help deserving people avoid my childhood or early adult life.
> 
> It's funny, when I had nothing I used to think like you. Now that I'm well off I think completely differently.
> 
> I don't expect the poor or lower middle class to pay for anything. I expect politicians to not piss our money away. I also don't mind contributing more from the 36+ % tax bracket that I'm already in to help.
> 
> I'm no liberal, and I'm not a conservative. I have beliefs on both sides of those ideologies.
> 
> BTW, anyone else a faggot again and I'll ban you. This is your only warning. Please dial it back.



Anyone who doesn't agree with Hugh is wrong. And anyone who didn't live the exact same youth as Hugh is also wrong. 
Basically, according to Hugh, anyone who doesn't use the word faggot and hasn't changed calipers on a 91 Caprice is also wrong. 
Hugh really dropped some notches in my book when he showed how little respect he has for people who are different than him.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> Anyone who doesn't agree with Hugh is wrong. And anyone who didn't live the exact same youth as Hugh is also wrong.
> Basically, according to Hugh, anyone who doesn't use the word faggot and hasn't changed calipers on a 91 Caprice is also wrong.
> Hugh really dropped some notches in my book when he showed how little respect he has for people who are different than him.


It is a big problem in today's world.  Way too much hate. We can have differing opinions and still get along. Its much better than an echo chamber.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Opinion
If Ukraine can hold back the new advance (3 more days)
It might be a Ukrainian victory.

Never thought I'd even think that


----------



## Cochino

silentlemon1011 said:


> Opinion
> If Ukraine can hold back the new advance (3 more days)
> It might be a Ukrainian victory.
> 
> Never thought I'd even think that


I think  Putin may have underestimated  The Ukrainians will to fight. I'm just guessing that he may be short on troops., and it will probably take 3 days to get more over there. Russia has air superiority no doubt and I'm surprised they haven't done the damage I was expecting.
Having said that,  they are still going to need boots on the ground in order to take them. I'm wondering if the Russian citizens are opposed to this. My gut feeling says yes.


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## silentlemon1011

Cochino said:


> I think  Putin may have underestimated  The Ukrainians will to fight. I'm just guessing that he may be short on troops., and it will probably take 3 days to get more over there. Russia has air superiority no doubt and I'm surprised that haven't done the damage I was expecting.
> Having said that,  they are still going to need boots on the ground in order to take them. I'm wondering if the Russian citizens are opposed to this. My gut feeling says yes.



They sent in their reserves this morning to maintain the initiative
Intelligence suggests they csnt maintain this tempo for much longer.

Not to mention, it's more interesting what the russians HAVNT hit.
Like Ukraine is still producing armored vehicles in factory's

Is this because Russia doesnt know where to hit?
Or because they dont have the arms to hit them?

They're looking more and more like a paper Bear


----------



## silentlemon1011

Ukraine is putting up one fucking hell of a fight

Russia bit off more than they can chew









						Ukrainian forces destroy convoy of 56 Chechen tanks, kill general near Kyiv – report
					

The column was reportedly deployed by Russia to 'capture and kill' Ukraine's leaders, including President Zelensky, using infamous 'deck of cards' system




					flip.it


----------



## Cochino

silentlemon1011 said:


> They sent in their reserves this morning to maintain the initiative
> Intelligence suggests they csnt maintain this tempo for much longer.
> 
> Not to mention, it's more interesting what the russians HAVNT hit.
> Like Ukraine is still producing armored vehicles in factory's
> 
> Is this because Russia doesnt know where to hit?
> Or because they dont have the arms to hit them?
> 
> They're looking more and more like a paper Bear


I'm puzzled as well. I also question why Russia didn't bomb away and take out a big part of  their infrastructure  before sending troops in.


----------



## Send0

Here is my summary of this entire thread


----------



## silentlemon1011

Cochino said:


> I'm puzzled as well. I also question why Russia didn't bomb away and take out a big part of  their infrastructure  before sending troops in.



2 options

1. They thought they were the U.S and could blitzkrieg (Shock and awe) a quick victory.

2. They are much weaker than suspected and were hoping the Ukrainians wouldnt put up much resistance


----------



## silentlemon1011

You might all be hard tough Gear heads

But this dude is hard as fuxk
Smoking a dart and everything


----------



## BKK

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ukraine is putting up one fucking hell of a fight
> 
> Russia bit off more than they can chew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian forces destroy convoy of 56 Chechen tanks, kill general near Kyiv – report
> 
> 
> The column was reportedly deployed by Russia to 'capture and kill' Ukraine's leaders, including President Zelensky, using infamous 'deck of cards' system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flip.it


Yep. Ukraine isn't some backwater third world country. They're well trained, organized, and receiving the best intelligence in the world form US and NATO. Anti-aircraft and anti-tank weapons en route. The people are nationalistic as fuck and willing to lay down their lives to fight. And, if you've read anything about the Holodomor, the Soviets starved millions of Ukrainians to death when Stalin was in power. They're not going quietly.

Been watching some footage on Reddit. Sounds like a lot of the Russians were under the impression this was just extended training and didn't realize they were going to war. Morale definitely on the Ukraine side.


----------



## BKK

silentlemon1011 said:


> 2 options
> 
> 1. They thought they were the U.S and could blitzkrieg (Shock and awe) a quick victory.
> 
> 2. They are much weaker than suspected and were hoping the Ukrainians wouldnt put up much resistance



They're using "we're liberating ethnic Russians under Ukraine oppression" as a pretense for war. They have to be surgical if they want to keep the support of the "rebels" they're supposedly liberating. Can't just go in and flatten it like it was Syria.


----------



## BKK

silentlemon1011 said:


> You might all be hard tough Gear heads
> 
> But this dude is hard as fuxk
> Smoking a dart and everything


I sent this to some guys at work earlier. We're all bitching about having to wear masks at work, meanwhile, day in the life of a Ukrainian just hauling mines out of the road.


----------



## Cochino

silentlemon1011 said:


> 2 options
> 
> 1. They thought they were the U.S and could blitzkrieg (Shock and awe) a quick victory.
> 
> 2. They are much weaker than suspected and were hoping the Ukrainians wouldnt put up much resistance


Yes, but the US bombed Iraq for days before sending troops in.  They basically took out the fight of the Iraqi soldiers before stepping foot on their soil. Holding it was more difficult.


----------



## Cochino

Send0 said:


> Here is my summary of this entire thread
> 
> View attachment 18929


Haha I don't believe anyone knows what the hell is going on. You're not going to get accurate information from MSM. I'm relying more on foreign news agencies and even then its a crap shoot.  Anything I post here is merely my opinion on what I *think might be* happening.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Cochino said:


> Haha I don't believe anyone knows what the hell is going on. You're not going to get accurate information from MSM. I'm relying more on foreign news agencies and even then its a crap shoot.  Anything I post here is merely my opinion on what I *think might* happening.



all conjecture at this point
But when Ukraine takes out a 56 tank column in one engagement...
And Russia still cant take a single city.

I'd say its educated conjecture


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'd love drunk uncle's take on how badass the Russians are with superior forces getting their asses kicked by a smaller force.


----------



## GSgator

Swiper. said:


> with all the inflation the Federal Reserve is still creating prices are going to continue to rise. The Fed is still printing money even though prices are rising out of control. if you have any cash savings I’d suggest converting it into physical gold. Store gold instead of US dollars. you’ll hold onto the value much better in gold and most likely will gain value as well.


That  asshole Biden is still pushing the build back better  bill that would have us spending over 5 trillion . His main goal it to tank our currency and dethrone us from being the worlds super power. These ppl are corrupt and have spent there entire political life’s taking bribes and kick back this goes for both sides . It’s obvious patriotic American loving  people are not running the country right now


----------



## GSgator




----------



## GSgator

They sent in their reserves this morning to maintain the initiative


silentlemon1011 said:


> Intelligence suggests they csnt maintain this tempo for much longer.
> 
> Not to mention, it's more interesting what the russians HAVNT hit.
> Like Ukraine is still producing armored vehicles in factory's
> 
> Is this because Russia doesnt know where to hit?
> Or because they dont have the arms to hit them?
> 
> They're looking more and more like a paper Bear


This has to make you think of course with the tin foil hat on lol. We all know Russian can stomp the fuck out of Ukrainian what is really going on here.

Putin is also being very conservative on  Ukraine’s mass casualties. We know a huge bombing campaign would end this war in one night now taking power over Ukraine is another discussion.


----------



## Rapture666

Hughinn said:


> You do suck the governments dick.
> 
> You just suck the dick of the sleazy grifting lying POS progressive side that pretends it wants to help everyone.
> 
> You an Nissan have that in commo


Theres a possibility of a nuclear war, at some point we're gonna have to realize that we're all Americans.  Divided we fall remember.


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801

i honestly think trump was keeping putin happy and biden is just going to piss him off..


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Anyone who doesn't agree with Hugh is wrong. And anyone who didn't live the exact same youth as Hugh is also wrong.
> Basically, according to Hugh, anyone who doesn't use the word faggot and hasn't changed calipers on a 91 Caprice is also wrong.
> Hugh really dropped some notches in my book when he showed how little respect he has for people who are different than him.



That ain't fair man. 

I didn't say you were wrong and I was right @nissan11 

I said we disagree because we see the world differently.  And that we see the world differently because we came from different places and times.  

You go ahead and be offended if you want to.  I can't stop you.   But I didn't mean it to off offend you.   

You were priveledged man.  I know horse people and that's an expensive hobby.  The people that raise them work at it for sure.  But the people that keep and buy them are people of means.  

That ain't to dock on you.  It's just pointing out the difference between the world we've lived in. 

I didn't call anyone a faggot except those politicians you support.   And I didn't mean it to be offensive to any gay people.  But I did mean to be derogatory towards the people in question. 

You do whatever you want.


----------



## DF

Cochino said:


> I think  Putin may have underestimated  The Ukrainians will to fight. I'm just guessing that he may be short on troops., and it will probably take 3 days to get more over there. Russia has air superiority no doubt and I'm surprised they haven't done the damage I was expecting.
> Having said that,  they are still going to need boots on the ground in order to take them. I'm wondering if the Russian citizens are opposed to this. My gut feeling says yes.


The Russians are arresting their own people that are protesting in the streets.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> But if social security endured
> 
> 
> Would you suck that dick?



I don't believe in sucking dick for money. 

I'd only do it if I wanted to. 






RiR0 said:


> Wait so who did I vote for? What are my political beliefs?



I'm gonna guess you're one of those Pete booty-judge people. 




Send0 said:


> Yeah, you described my life growing up; I grew up poor beyond belief.. couldn't eat some days and always had shoes that were worn out and had holes, constantly moved because we couldn't make ends meet. Those are just some of the lighter examples of how poor we were.
> 
> Despite that, you and I don't share the same views. I'm no liberal, but I don't subscribe to the idea that everyone should have to go through what I went through. We waste so much of our tax dollars elsewhere, by both the left and right parties, that you simply can't convince me that we can't help deserving people avoid my childhood or early adult life.
> 
> It's funny, when I had nothing I used to think like you. Now that I'm well off I think completely differently.
> 
> I don't expect the poor or lower middle class to pay for anything. I expect politicians to not piss our money away. I also don't mind contributing more from the 36+ % tax bracket that I'm already in to help.
> 
> I'm no liberal, and I'm not a conservative. I have beliefs on both sides of those ideologies.
> 
> BTW, anyone else a faggot again and I'll ban you. This is your only warning. Please dial it back.



I never called anyone a faggot except generally speaking of certain politicians.  But, I'll refrain from the term. 

And politically, we do more or less agree.

 You just don't like me personally, and I don't give a flying fuck, which makes you dislike me even less. 

You think I'm a crude southern backwards neanderthal, and I think you're a self important type with little man syndrome.  

But it doesn't mean we disagree about everything.   Because we don't.  We just don't like each other.  
And that's fine.  




FlyingPapaya said:


> I'd love drunk uncle's take on how badass the Russians are with superior forces getting their asses kicked by a smaller force.



I think it was bound to happen.  The Russian and Ukrainian people share alit of ancestry and culture.   It's almost a civil war.  And it's not like the Russians bombed the country to rubble before moving in , like we did Iraq.  

This thing is ugly. And terrible. 

It's a damn shame it makes globalist pricks rich off the blood of working people on both sides.


----------



## Hughinn

BKK said:


> The slogan coined by Big Brother goes on to explain that freedom is slavery. The *freedom is slavery meaning* is just as unapparent on the surface, but Big Brother justifies this confusion by saying that someone who is free under the typical conception, able to operate according to their own will, is ultimately unsuccessful. Rather, true freedom is serving the state, which allows one to operate with more freedom than they ever would have had if they went out into the world on their own.
> 
> "In the end the Party would announce that two and two made five, and you would have to believe it." George Orwell uses this quote to explain further that, no matter what concept the government presents, the individuals who are a part of it will have to believe it because they are slaves, and in their slavery, they find their only freedom. An individual who operates against the constant surveillance of Big Brother places themselves in opposition to the nation, or Party, and thus, does not receive the benefits of someone who is a slave to the Party. In fact, they get treated much worse.
> 
> https://study.com/learn/lesson/war-is-peace-1984.html If you're interested in further Orwell study.



That perfectly describes the way most leftists see freedom. 

They want to free from being responsible for their own well being and the consequences of their own choices. 

That's what they call freedom.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> I don't believe in sucking dick for money.
> 
> I'd only do it if I wanted to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna guess you're one of those Pete booty-judge people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never called anyone a faggot except generally speaking of certain politicians.  But, I'll refrain from the term.
> 
> And politically, we do more or less agree.
> 
> You just don't like me personally, and I don't give a flying fuck, which makes you dislike me even less.
> 
> You think I'm a crude southern backwards neanderthal, and I think you're a self important type with little man syndrome.
> 
> But it doesn't mean we disagree about everything.   Because we don't.  We just don't like each other.
> And that's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was bound to happen.  The Russian and Ukrainian people share alit of ancestry and culture.   It's almost a civil war.  And it's not like the Russians bombed the country to rubble before moving in , like we did Iraq.
> 
> This thing is ugly. And terrible.
> 
> It's a damn shame it makes globalist pricks rich off the blood of working people on both sides.


Wtf is a Pete booty judge?


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Wtf is a Pete booty judge?




It's actually "Mayor Pete" booty-judge.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> It's actually "Mayor Pete" booty-judge.


Don’t know who that is. I’ve never voted for any democrat or Republican in my life.
I’ve had conservatives call me a pussy liberal and liberals call me a bigot right winger. 
Feel like I’m doing something right


----------



## Send0




----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Don’t know who that is. I’ve never voted for any democrat or Republican in my life.
> I’ve had conservatives call me a pussy liberal and liberals call me a bigot right winger.
> Feel like I’m doing something right



Well, look.  I guess I got it wrong. 

But, maybe I'm not the only one.

Don't get me wrong, I don't like the republican party either.   It's just that there's no alternative right now.

I truly and deeply detest the democrat party and could go on for days as to why. 
Im not a republican.  I'm just an anti democrat party guy.   And that's not to say I disagree completely with democratic minded people.  Because I don't.   Not do I disagree with all of the writings of Karl Marx, Leon Trotsky or Fyodor Dostoevsky. 

But, I fundamentally oppose the democrat party.  Because I was a union business agent in a former life, and I seen them from the inside.   And the democrat party is basically a globalist public relations firm, selling American policy to their globalist billionaire donors and corporate elite.    I seen this with my own eyes. The democrat party is a corporation, that has bought up the media and the capital. 

So I'm not trying to insult you, or @nissan11  for voting for democrat party candidates.  
I'm just not doing a good job explaining why nobody who earns thier living by toil and effort should ever support the democrat party.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Cochino

DF said:


> The Russians are arresting their own people that are protesting in the streets.


I'm not surprised.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> I'm not surprised.



To be honest, it would also not be surprising to see many of these protests being staged by western political parties.


Don't think for one second that the democrat party wasn't behind most of last summers BLM riots.  Because they were.    And the bastards bragged about it afterwards


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'd love drunk uncle's take on how badass the Russians are with superior forces getting their asses kicked by a smaller force.



And let's not forget brother, that the richest most powerful and best equipped military in the world just spent 20 years fighting to replace the Taliban with....the Taliban. 

Except now instead of riding camels with old bolt action rifles, they've got american tanks, choppers, body armor, m-16s and humvees courtesy of joe Biden.

Insurgency and guerrilla warfare isn't the same thing as battlefield effectiveness.


----------



## Achilleus

nissan11 said:


> I hate to derail this thread by bringing up Ukraine and Russia but there is a documentary on netflix called Winter on Fire about Ukraine's civil rights movement in 2014. Im about to watch it.


I'll have to check that out. Guess it covers the revolution with the previous president.

I reccomend people to give this video a watch, its very interesting and gives some additional insight of why Russia invaded Ukraine outside of Nato.


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> And let's not forget brother, that the richest most powerful and best equipped military in the world just spent 20 years fighting to replace the Taliban with....the Taliban.
> 
> Except now instead of riding camels with old bolt action rifles, they've got american tanks, choppers, body armor, m-16s and humvees courtesy of joe Biden.
> 
> Insurgency and guerrilla warfare isn't the same thing as battlefield effectiveness.


I’m sure Ukrainian would love just a few of those  highly effective modern weapons .


----------



## flenser

Not sure how many minutes I spent reading each page, but I just spent 26 pages of my life for nothing.

A little off topic, but is anyone buying rubles yet?? Not much into currency trading, but going short when the fighting started was too tempting to resist. Trying to decide when to close my position...


----------



## Yano

Allow me to translate a bit for you ,, this guy just helped stop a russian convoy and you will hear him say cyka blyat , and blyat over n over , hes calling them bitch whores and fucks , telling them they should of never come  ,, pashol nahui = suck my dick  , pidaras = "fags" and berating them for even trying

Not one thing you , I or any of our friends n neighbors would not be yelling in a moment like that. God Bless these people.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Yano said:


> Allow me to translate a bit for you ,, this guy just helped stop a russian convoy and you will hear him say cyka blyat , and blyat over n over , hes calling them bitch whores and fucks , telling them they should of never come  ,, pashol nahui = suck my dick  , pidaras = "fags" and berating them for even trying
> 
> Not one thing you , I or any of our friends n neighbors would not be yelling in a moment like that. God Bless these people.



Russia forgot they were fighting Ukrainians in Ukraine.
They are a hard people and will give the russians hell


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy




----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 18945



Shit certainly is not adding up

This whole thing just doesnt make sense


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> That ain't fair man.
> 
> I didn't say you were wrong and I was right @nissan11
> 
> I said we disagree because we see the world differently.  And that we see the world differently because we came from different places and times.
> 
> You go ahead and be offended if you want to.  I can't stop you.   But I didn't mean it to off offend you.
> 
> You were priveledged man.  I know horse people and that's an expensive hobby.  The people that raise them work at it for sure.  But the people that keep and buy them are people of means.
> 
> That ain't to dock on you.  It's just pointing out the difference between the world we've lived in.
> 
> I didn't call anyone a faggot except those politicians you support.   And I didn't mean it to be offensive to any gay people.  But I did mean to be derogatory towards the people in question.
> 
> You do whatever you want.



The statement "I know horse people" shows how little you know. Most of the "horse people" I know are school teachers and farmers spending every last dime they have to take care of animal that they love, just because they love animals. They aren't even close to being rich.
It is very obvious that you get your 'knowledge" of horse owners by watching TV and scrolling facebook. Believe it or not, there are a lot of people who own and ride horses that aren't rich show competitors. I can tell you aren't near as southern as you claim to be because my county is full of horse pastures and there isn't anyone here that's rich.


----------



## Cochino

nissan11 said:


> The statement "I know horse people" shows how little you know. Most of the "horse people" I know are school teachers and farmers spending every last dime they have to take care of animal that they love, just because they love animals. They aren't even close to being rich.
> It is very obvious that you get your 'knowledge" of horse owners by watching TV and scrolling facebook. Believe it or not, there are a lot of people who own and ride horses that aren't rich show competitors. I can tell you aren't near as southern as you claim to be because my county is full of horse pastures and there isn't anyone here that's rich.


I don't think either of you are wrong. I was raised around horses and riding by the time I was 5 years old. I grew up on ranches that my father worked on and we use(d) them for working.  That was practical and still is to this day. We weren't rich by any means but we treated them well. I still have two and I don't use them as much as I used to.  Horses take great responsibility and are expensive if just used for pleasure.  It really pisses me off when I see these suburbanites buy them and when the  fun wears off, or they are ignorant as to how to take care of them,  or find they can't afford them how mistreated they are. That doesn't  mean everyone. Some of them do their homework and educate themselves and the animals are treated well. If you're spending 'every last dime' then you shouldn't own the animal.

Tldr working horses are practical and pay for themselves. Hobby horses are expensive.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> The statement "I know horse people" shows how little you know. Most of the "horse people" I know are school teachers and farmers spending every last dime they have to take care of animal that they love, just because they love animals. They aren't even close to being rich.
> It is very obvious that you get your 'knowledge" of horse owners by watching TV and scrolling facebook. Believe it or not, there are a lot of people who own and ride horses that aren't rich show competitors. I can tell you aren't near as southern as you claim to be because my county is full of horse pastures and there isn't anyone here that's rich.



Oh yeah sure Nissan.

Selling well bred horses to poor teachers and farmers is poor business.  Even though owning horses requires land most people can't afford.

Uh huh.

And a guy who grew up rural Louisiana isn't southern by the definition of the son of a horse breeder in north Carolina.

Uh huh.

You know the dating struggles you have are summed up by another old country boy.

"A poor girl wants to marry"
"A rich girl wants to flirt"
"A rich boy goes to college"
"A poor boy goes to work"

Those working class girls just don't fit with you.  Because you're not used to being around them.  

And we know where you went and it wasn't to work.  

Don't be so full of shit.


----------



## Hughinn

Hughinn said:


> Oh yeah sure Nissan.
> 
> Selling well bred horses to poor teachers and farmers is poor business.  Even though owning horses requires land most people can't afford.
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> And a guy who grew up rural Louisiana isn't southern by the definition of the son of a horse breeder in north Carolina.
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> You know the dating struggles you have are summed up by another old country boy.
> 
> "A poor girl wants to marry"
> "A rich girl wants to flirt"
> "A rich boy goes to college"
> "A poor boy goes to work"
> 
> Those working class girls just don't fit with you.  Because you're not used to being around them.
> 
> And we know where you went and it wasn't to work.
> 
> Don't be so full of shit.



I mean he'll @nissan11 
Ain't nobody that can afford to drive a big diesel pickup and tow a horse trailer broke. 

Damn, last time I looked, those big deisel trucks started at about 50k.    That's more than alot of people pay for houses where I'm from.


----------



## NbleSavage

This thread made me pause and ask meself again "Why do some people bother getting themselves all worked-up because they think someone else is wrong on the internet? Seems like it just increases their own agitation, exposes their uglier sides and does nothing to win hearts & minds."

This article had a few possible insights. 

TLDR; getting agitated over internet arguments is like drinking poison and hoping your 'opponent' dies.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I mean he'll @nissan11
> Ain't nobody that can afford to drive a big diesel pickup and tow a horse trailer broke.
> 
> Damn, last time I looked, those big deisel trucks started at about 50k. That's more than alot of people pay for houses where I'm from.


Yeah, trucks are expensive. My parents have an 01 gasser and Ive got an 01 7.3. Even those are probably newer than anything available in Louisiana. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> Yeah, trucks are expensive. My parents have an 01 gasser and Ive got an 01 7.3. Even those are probably newer than anything available in Louisiana.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


The 7.3... that's a motor good for up to a million miles. Workhorse of an engine.


----------



## nissan11

Send0 said:


> The 7.3... that's a motor good for up to a million miles. Workhorse of an engine.



I hope so. I spent a year shopping. I bought it from the original owner. Last oil change I took an oil sample from 4800 miles and sent it Blackstone Labs. They said the oil looks great and I can go 7500 miles on changes here out. The only problem I've had with it is I had to put an alternator in it in an autozone parking lot at Daytona Beach and I had to get a transmission in Sherman Texas on my way to the dunes.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

I know plenty of poor dudes driving new trucks.  They can't afford them but in the farm world you need em. The Texas cow puncher is a perfect example of this! You don't cheap out on horses, saddles and the truck that get em to a ranch for day working.  

@Cochino what's the average wage for day working at?


----------



## TODAY

Human_Backhoe said:


> I know plenty of poor dudes driving new trucks.  They can't afford them but in the farm world you need em. The Texas cow puncher is a perfect example of this! You don't cheap out on horses, saddles and the truck that get em to a ranch for day working.
> 
> @Cochino what's the average wage for day working at?


The mere concept of this type of person existing confounds my worldview and is therefore impossible.

One can either be dirt-poor (pure) 

OR

Own a horse or truck (impure)


----------



## nissan11

[/QUOTE]





TODAY said:


> The mere concept of this type of person existing confounds my worldview and is therefore impossible.
> 
> One can either be dirt-poor (pure)
> 
> OR
> 
> Own a horse or truck (impure)



🤣


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Yeah, trucks are expensive. My parents have an 01 gasser and Ive got an 01 7.3. Even those are probably newer than anything available in Louisiana.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Lol.


NbleSavage said:


> This thread made me pause and ask meself again "Why do some people bother getting themselves all worked-up because they think someone else is wrong on the internet? Seems like it just increases their own agitation, exposes their uglier sides and does nothing to win hearts & minds."
> 
> This article had a few possible insights.
> 
> TLDR; getting agitated over internet arguments is like drinking poison and hoping your 'opponent' dies.



Another thing is, the internet don't allow for personal expression. 

When your confined to text, it hard to show mirth or humor in something typed.  Whereas in person, a grin or other body language can change the way something is meant or interpreted. 

In person, I think most people can communicate better.  And will get offended by each other alot less than on the internet.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> The mere concept of this type of person existing confounds my worldview and is therefore impossible.
> 
> One can either be dirt-poor (pure)
> 
> OR
> 
> Own a horse or truck (impure)



To me, it's about relativity. 

My and @nissan11 having our discussion for example. 

To me, owning a 50k dollar truck, a horse trailer an expensive saddle and a decently bred horse with the property to keep it all is not a poor person by any standard I can believe.  

But, I think that's based on my own experience and  interpretation of poor and not his.  Relativity in other words. 

Priveledged is also relative.

And that was my point.  I regret that I wasn't able to make it in such a way that wasn't offensive to @nissan11
Because I didn't mean to be offensive. 

But there's that text only communication thing.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> To me, it's about relativity.
> 
> My and @nissan11 having our discussion for example.
> 
> To me, owning a 50k dollar truck, a horse trailer an expensive saddle and a decently bred horse with the property to keep it all is not a poor person by any standard I can believe.
> 
> But, I think that's based on my interpretation of poor and not his.  Relativity in other words.
> 
> Priveledged is also relative.
> 
> And that was my point.  I regret that I wasn't able to make it in such a way that wasn't offensive to @nissan11
> Because I didn't mean to be offensive.
> 
> But there's that text only communication thing.


Nah, I get you.

I grew up in an area with pretty extreme income inequality. Half of the town was wealthy enough to own a summer home, while the other half struggled just to put a poptart in the toaster. Even under the best conditions and with all good intentions, these incredibly disparate modes of living make certain experiences and/or viewpoints so alien as to be largely unspeakable.

Having lived on both sides of the economic coin, I can say that abject poverty and relative wealth might as well be different worlds. It takes a HUGE amount of effort for people to empathize when such a disparity in lifestyle is their only reference point.


----------



## TODAY

In other news, Bolsonaro continues to, uh... Bolsonaro.









						Bolsonaro won't condemn Putin, says Brazil will remain neutral over invasion
					

Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro on Sunday declined to condemn Russian President Vladimir Putin's invasion of Ukraine, while departing from his government's official stance at the United Nations to say Brazil would remain neutral.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> In other news, Bolsonaro continues to, uh... Bolsonaro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolsonaro won't condemn Putin, says Brazil will remain neutral over invasion
> 
> 
> Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro on Sunday declined to condemn Russian President Vladimir Putin's invasion of Ukraine, while departing from his government's official stance at the United Nations to say Brazil would remain neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


That guy is nothing but human fucking trash.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> To me, it's about relativity.
> 
> My and @nissan11 having our discussion for example.
> 
> To me, owning a 50k dollar truck, a horse trailer an expensive saddle and a decently bred horse with the property to keep it all is not a poor person by any standard I can believe.
> 
> But, I think that's based on my own experience and  interpretation of poor and not his.  Relativity in other words.
> 
> Priveledged is also relative.
> 
> And that was my point.  I regret that I wasn't able to make it in such a way that wasn't offensive to @nissan11
> Because I didn't mean to be offensive.
> 
> But there's that text only communication thing.



The reason I am slightly offended by your statements are because you make incorrect assumptions instead of asking questions. Instead of having a fairly balanced, two sided conversation you give your side of the conversation then try to speak for my side of the conversation by posting assumptions about my life.
I think being able to 'afford' a 50k truck probably means someone is doing OK financially but all situations are different. I will never own a 50k truck and my parents never have and never will, either. As I mentioned, they have a 2001 gas truck because you used to be able to find those for 10k. My parents worked very very hard to raise three boys and get where they did and provide us with a little place in the country. They made a lot of sacrifices and busted their ass. You aren't about to make me feel bad for having a good childhood just because you grew up with less money than me.

BTW, the cost of trucks seems to be very important to you. Did something bad happen in your past involving a 50k truck?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> The reason I am slightly offended by your statements are because you make incorrect assumptions instead of asking questions. Instead of having a fairly balanced, two sided conversation you give your side of the conversation then try to speak for my side of the conversation by posting assumptions about my life.
> I think being able to 'afford' a 50k truck probably means someone is doing OK financially but all situations are different. I will never own a 50k truck and my parents never have and never will, either. As I mentioned, they have a 2001 gas truck because you used to be able to find those for 10k. My parents worked very very hard to raise three boys and get where they did and provide us with a little place in the country. They made a lot of sacrifices and busted their ass. You aren't about to make me feel bad for having a good childhood just because you grew up with less money than me.
> 
> BTW, the cost of trucks seems to be very important to you. Did something bad happen in your past involving a 50k truck?




I get it bud. 

Like I said, I didn't intend to offend you. 

And I'm not trying to make you feel guilty about the life you lived.  Not at all.    Shit man, I don't hate on anybody for their plight and good for anybody that might've caught a break.  Ain't no shame in that as far as I'm concerned.  And hard work is a good thing.  I hope I can do as well for my kids as your folks did for you.   Good for y'all.   That's how I feel about it.

I was just trying to point out the same thing @TODAY was, that disparity and priveledge is all relative to perspective.

He just put it more articulately than I did and didn't come off as being a dick about it like I did.

I won't say anymore about it, and just hope you don't stay offended too long.  We got more dating posts to think about anyways.

And no I never had a fancy truck.  I think the most expensive vehicle I've ever owned would be a 10 year old Yukon Denali that the ole lady drives and once in awhile let's me drive it when I'm supposed to fix something on it or get her tags and inspection stuff done 😆


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I get it bud.
> 
> Like I said, I didn't intend to offend you.
> 
> And I'm not trying to make you feel guilty about the life you lived.  Not at all.    Shit man, I don't hate on anybody for their plight and good for anybody that might've caught a break.  Ain't no shame in that as far as I'm concerned.  And hard work is a good thing.  I hope I can do as well for my kids as your folks did for you.   Good for y'all.   That's how I feel about it.
> 
> I was just trying to point out the same thing @TODAY was, that disparity and priveledge is all relative to perspective.
> 
> He just put it more articulately than I did and didn't come off as being a dick about it like I did.
> 
> I won't say anymore about it, and just hope you don't stay offended too long.  We got more dating posts to think about anyways.


I still love you.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I still love you.



Likewise brother. 

Nuthin but love


----------



## Yano




----------



## CJ

I know some OTR drivers who own $200k trucks, but are FAR from well off. If it's a work truck, you need to consider that as equipment, same as in a factory. That does not factor into whether you're "well off".

Have to put things in proper context.

And go Ukraine!!!!!!!


----------



## milleniumgirl

GSgator said:


> Sounds like Russia just declared war and started  the invasion. I sure hope we keep our noses out of this. I’m sure with the direction this administration has taken this country they need the eyes off of them and they will somehow get America involved.


I don’t trust your president. And btw comparing Putin to Hitler like some ignorant European politicians do is complete nonsense.


----------



## milleniumgirl

Bro Bundy said:


> Best to leave Russians alone


Agreed.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

TODAY said:


> The mere concept of this type of person existing confounds my worldview and is therefore impossible.
> 
> One can either be dirt-poor (pure)
> 
> OR
> 
> Own a horse or truck (impure)



Right after I wrote that I had to get in my brand new truck and drive at 140 to get home from work and take care of a new born calf. This is why every bit of out equipment MUST work!


----------



## silentlemon1011

milleniumgirl said:


> I don’t trust your president. And btw comparing Putin to Hitler like some ignorant European politicians do is complete nonsense.



Anyone who trusts Biden (Or realistically any other american administration) is fucking loopy.

However, hating Putin and what he does....and disliking/hating russians or nor exclusive.

I can like Russian people and think their President is an evil piece of shit.

Just like I can hate Biden for being a doddering moron, while liking americans (Well, Americans that abstained from voting, or voted against Biden)


----------



## silentlemon1011

Human_Backhoe said:


> Right after I wrote that I had to get in my brand new truck and drive at 140 to get home from work and take care of a new born calf. This is why every bit of out equipment MUST work!
> 
> View attachment 18965



Look at that cute little fucker


----------



## Human_Backhoe

silentlemon1011 said:


> Look at that cute little fucker



Wasn't expecting this!


----------



## silentlemon1011

Human_Backhoe said:


> Wasn't expecting this!



No shit, a winter calf in Negative 14
No wonder you're going 140


----------



## CJ

Human_Backhoe said:


> Wasn't expecting this!


That's what happens when you raise slutty cows.


----------



## Yano




----------



## milleniumgirl

silentlemon1011 said:


> Anyone who trusts Biden (Or realistically any other american administration) is fucking loopy.
> 
> However, hating Putin and what he does....and disliking/hating russians or nor exclusive.
> 
> I can like Russian people and think their President is an evil piece of shit.
> 
> Just like I can hate Biden for being a doddering moron, while liking americans (Well, Americans that abstained from voting, or voted against Biden)


I can’t understand how he got elected. Whenever he’s on TV he has a


silentlemon1011 said:


> Anyone who trusts Biden (Or realistically any other american administration) is fucking loopy.
> 
> However, hating Putin and what he does....and disliking/hating russians or nor exclusive.
> 
> I can like Russian people and think their President is an evil piece of shit.
> 
> Just like I can hate Biden for being a doddering moron, while liking americans (Well, Americans that abstained from voting, or voted against Biden)


i can’t understand how Biden got elected in the first place. I can’t stand him. He has always a disrespectful grin on his face 😡


----------



## Skullcrusher

Evil is a foot 🦶


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Hughinn said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> Another thing is, the internet don't allow for personal expression.
> 
> When your confined to text, it hard to show mirth or humor in something typed.  Whereas in person, a grin or other body language can change the way something is meant or interpreted.
> 
> In person, I think most people can communicate better.  And will get offended by each other alot less than on the internet.


Bro, I’ve covered this several times. If you’re going for humor and you have a lengthy paragraph of intense discussion, simply insert the funniest word available. My go to is “boner”. People read, might feel themselves getting agitated and then next sentence there it is “boner”. They’ll know you’re using humor and are not super serious.


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bro, I’ve covered this several times. If you’re going for humor and you have a lengthy paragraph of intense discussion, simply insert the funniest word available. My go to is “boner”. People read, might feel themselves getting agitated and then next sentence there it is “boner”. They’ll know you’re using humor and are not super serious.


Made me chuckle.  #fact


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bro, I’ve covered this several times. If you’re going for humor and you have a lengthy paragraph of intense discussion, simply insert the funniest word available. My go to is “boner”. People read, might feel themselves getting agitated and then next sentence there it is “boner”. They’ll know you’re using humor and are not super serious.



Or people can just lighten the fuck up

Its the internet


----------



## TODAY

silentlemon1011 said:


> Or people can just lighten the fuck up
> 
> Its the internet


Fuck you, pussy THIS IS NOT A GAME TO ME BRO


----------



## Yano

silentlemon1011 said:


> Or people can just lighten the fuck up
> 
> Its the internet


----------



## TODAY

FUCK WAIT




Boner.


----------



## TODAY

Am I doing this right


----------



## Cochino

Human_Backhoe said:


> I know plenty of poor dudes driving new trucks.  They can't afford them but in the farm world you need em. The Texas cow puncher is a perfect example of this! You don't cheap out on horses, saddles and the truck that get em to a ranch for day working.
> 
> @Cochino what's the average wage for day working at?


For day work is $200-$250/day. The cowhand provides his own horse. You're gonna need another job on the side because there's not work everyday. Much cheaper to work cattle with a helicopter.

Most of the cowboys that hire out for daywork have their own place or work on  a nearby ranch.


----------



## nissan11

This real?


----------



## nissan11




----------



## BRICKS

Mrs. BRICKS is Russian, spent the first 35 years if her life in the Soviet Union/Russia, with the exception of 3 years in shitty Uzbekistan.  I mention this for reference as she knows these countries and follows Russian news.  She hates Putin, hates socialism, but make no mistake.  "Ally" or not, Ukriane is a shittt country as well as Russia.  No offense to any citizens of said countries, lot of good people in both.  However, everyone should probably keep in mind this us one where you root for the least stinky turd.  In this case it's Ukraine.  And gotta say Zelensky's got balls.  "We need bullets not  ride". Upstaged every world leader and made Biden look like a child.


----------



## NbleSavage

TODAY said:


> Am I doing this right


Yer following the protocol, correct. 

Ye may now want to toss in some ad hominems about how yer political party of choice is the only logical one and how anyone who disagrees is a numpty. Tis' usually a good un' to get the blood pressure up to where we need it for a proper internet fight.


----------



## silentlemon1011

NbleSavage said:


> Yer following the protocol, correct.
> 
> Ye may now want to toss in some ad hominems about how yer political party of choice is the only logical one and how anyone who disagrees is a numpty. Tis' usually a good un' to get the blood pressure up to where we need it for a proper internet fight.



I disagree
You're wrong
MY methodology is better
Of you cant see that, you're a lost cause.


----------



## Achilleus

silentlemon1011 said:


> Or people can just lighten the fuck up
> 
> Its the internet


But then how will big News Media survive!?

Imagine how social media would look if this happened over night. I might actually go back on those sites that I abandoned like 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Iron1

nissan11 said:


> This real?



No, thats a video.


----------



## Swiper.

Rambo has joined the war in Ukraine.


----------



## GSgator

Swiper. said:


> Rambo has joined the war in Ukraine.


Cute little fucker. My wife has already donated a  Few hundred bucks to help the animals that have been left and also the ppl that took few belongings and there animals to escape Ukrainian everything suffers in war.


----------



## weightlossburn

BRICKS said:


> Mrs. BRICKS is Russian, spent the first 35 years if her life in the Soviet Union/Russia, with the exception of 3 years in shitty Uzbekistan.  I mention this for reference as she knows these countries and follows Russian news.  She hates Putin, hates socialism, but make no mistake.  "Ally" or not, Ukriane is a shittt country as well as Russia.  No offense to any citizens of said countries, lot of good people in both.  However, everyone should probably keep in mind this us one where you root for the least stinky turd.  In this case it's Ukraine.  And gotta say Zelensky's got balls.  "We need bullets not  ride". Upstaged every world leader and made Biden look like a child.


Nobody can make Biden look like a child.  His face is more wrinkled than my left nut.  That old mother f*cker...


----------



## Achilleus

weightlossburn said:


> Nobody can make Biden look like a child.  His face is more wrinkled than my left nut.  That old mother f*cker...


With all the Biden pics of him being creepy with children, how could one forget?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Liberals literally voted for a guy who displayed signs of being a creepy pedophile


----------



## MisterSuperGod

TODAY said:


> So you're gonna refuse to collect social security?



Technically he's just getting a slow and partial refund for what he's helped fund against his will.

The stimulus payments or welfare on the other hand would make a good case for the topic of government dong suckery.


----------



## weightlossburn

Achilleus said:


> With all the Biden pics of him being creepy with children, how could one forget?


WTF, is that fake?  Like the Barbara Walters nudes on the internet.


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> This real?


Yes it is , footage from a Turkish drone


----------



## nissan11

Yano said:


> Yes it is , footage from a Turkish drone


What powers a 2000 lb drone? AV fuel? Batteries?


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Liberals literally voted for a guy who displayed signs of being a creepy pedophile




There are a lot of sore losers in this thread. 

The haterz can try again 2024.


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> What powers a 2000 lb drone? AV fuel? Batteries?


Hydrogen fuel cells


----------



## nissan11

Yano said:


> Hydrogen fuel cells



A hydrogen combustion engine?


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> What powers a 2000 lb drone? AV fuel? Batteries?


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> A hydrogen combustion engine?


They dont burn it , the fuel cell is basically a fancy battery. The engine itself burns jet1a i believe ,, not a technician just a google cowboy


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> There are a lot of sore losers in this thread.
> 
> The haterz can try again 2024.


The man literally smelled and touched women and children on live TV on a regular basis before he was elected and you cannot deny that. 
I also didn't vote for either so think before you speak.


----------



## Skullcrusher

No idea wtf she meant by this...

"But right now it’s a critical time because we know that we not only fight for Ukraine, we fight for this New World Order for the democratic countries."


----------



## silentlemon1011

Skullcrusher said:


> No idea wtf she meant by this...
> 
> "But right now it’s a critical time because we know that we not only fight for Ukraine, we fight for this New World Order for the democratic countries."



Klaus Shwab and the WEF
You will own nothing and be happy.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> The man literally smelled and touched women and children on live TV on a regular basis before he was elected and you cannot deny that.
> I also didn't vote for either so think before you speak.



I like smelling hair. What's the problem?


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> I like smelling hair. What's the problem?


If your replying to the other comment he smelled little girls hair are you into that lol?
He would do it behind them without  them knowing very creepy there’s something sick and twisted about that .


----------



## nissan11

GSgator said:


> If your replying to the other comment he smelled little girls hair are you into that lol?
> He would do it behind them without  them knowing very creepy there’s something sick and twisted about that .



I find sniffing someone's hair without their knowledge strangely seductive.


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> I find sniffing someone's hair without their knowledge strangely seductive.


I thought you would reply something like this just make sure there’s nobody paying attention lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> There are a lot of sore losers in this thread.
> 
> The haterz can try again 2024.


You can’t possibly be happy with your vote and if you are you got more issues then just your creepy eyes


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> I find sniffing someone's hair without their knowledge strangely seductive.


This is coming from a guy who probably has tasted human meat before


----------



## nissan11

Bro Bundy said:


> You can’t possibly be happy with your vote and if you are you got more issues then just your creepy eyes



I'm not happy at all about him but nobody has asked me that.


----------



## Swiper.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323532411888611328
this is why it’s hard for me to respect anybody who voted for Biden. he’s a molester. why would somebody vote for someone who does this type of thing?


animal abusers and pedophiles should to be assassinated.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Swiper. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323532411888611328
> this is why it’s hard for me to respect anybody who voted for Biden. he’s a molester. why would somebody vote for someone who does this type of thing?


Cause their fucking retarded


----------



## nissan11

Bundy are you calling me the R word?


----------



## GSgator

……


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## FlyingPapaya

Yeah yeah. Good job voting for him.

Literally forced that little girl who looked like she was screaming inside. Nobody stopped it nobody stepped in. All fucking scum. Those that voted for him eh...


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> I'm not happy at all about him but nobody has asked me that.


My wife voted for him to and has total voter remorse I give her so much shit. There’s been one time she literally left and drove off. I’ve come to terms with it. You guys got duked and lied to these aren’t the democrats are parents and grandparents voted for the progressive left took over


Swiper. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323532411888611328
> this is why it’s hard for me to respect anybody who voted for Biden. he’s a molester. why would somebody vote for someone who does this type of thing?
> 
> 
> animal abusers and pedophiles should to be assassinated.


Fuck swiper I’ve seen some shit and there was a time in my life I was drawn into the snuff firms but that second video I literally had to stop it a minute in.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


>


He is just an affectionate guy. You don't understand because you aren't affectionate.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> He is just an affectionate guy. You don't understand because you aren't affectionate.


I'm done. If you actually believe dragging that girl in red next to him so he could touch her as she's visibly trying to pull away while staring with scared eyes. Tell me so I can put you on ignore

How can you defend this shit


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Yeah pedophile are affectionate. That's their defense the kids like it.


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm done. If you actually believe dragging that girl in red next to him so he could touch her as she's visibly trying to pull away while staring with scared eyes. Tell me so I can put you on ignore
> 
> How can you defend this shit


He is trolling for who ever takes the bait don’t bite. He ain’t cool with that shit  well  I hope he isn’t .


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm done. If you actually believe dragging that girl in red next to him so he could touch her as she's visibly trying to pull away while staring with scared eyes. Tell me so I can put you on ignore
> 
> How can you defend this shit


It's cute!!!  🤗🤗🤗


----------



## white ape

Rich people got uncle Joe who probably smells like expensive champagne. Poor people got uncle Terry who smells like PBR.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm done. If you actually believe dragging that girl in red next to him so he could touch her as she's visibly trying to pull away while staring with scared eyes. Tell me so I can put you on ignore
> 
> How can you defend this shit



Are you suggesting he is making these girls uncomfortable?
Do you think trump made any girls uncomfortable when he said "you gotta grab them right in the pussy"?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Ignored

I wasn't talking about Trump's faults. Separate discussion. You and every other liberal always try and deflect with but Trump when it has nothing to do with the conversation.

Second girl can be seen visibly trying to pull away and looking uncomfortable.  This goes for many videos. Stop defending this pos


----------



## silentlemon1011

GSgator said:


> He is trolling for who ever takes the bait don’t bite. He ain’t cool with that shit  well  I hope he isn’t .



Certain topics arent to be joked or trolled.
This is one of them imho


----------



## silentlemon1011

nissan11 said:


> Are you suggesting he is making these girls uncomfortable?
> Do you think trump made any girls uncomfortable when he said "you gotta grab them right in the pussy"?



Whataboutism at its finest
Let's make remarks pertaining to nothing

I like cheese


----------



## nissan11

silentlemon1011 said:


> Certain topics arent to be joked or trolled.
> This is one of them imho



He is just a nice old guy.


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> He is just an affectionate guy. You don't understand because you aren't affectionate.


Kinda like how we'll never understand Hughinn because we aren't southern blue collar men, who dig true mezcal Mexican women? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## nissan11

Send0 said:


> Kinda like how we'll never understand Hughinn because we aren't southern blue collar men, who dig true mezcal Mexican women? 🤣🤣🤣


 Exactly!


----------



## Send0

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm done. If you actually believe dragging that girl in red next to him so he could touch her as she's visibly trying to pull away while staring with scared eyes. Tell me so I can put you on ignore
> 
> How can you defend this shit





silentlemon1011 said:


> Whataboutism at its finest
> Let's make remarks pertaining to nothing
> 
> I like cheese


You guys really can't pick up on the sarcasm? Your assholes are wound a little too tight. Come here and let me massage and soothe them, so you can enjoy the humor. 😘


----------



## silentlemon1011

Send0 said:


> You guys really can't pick up on the sarcasm? Your assholes are wound a little too tight. Come here and let me massage and soothe them, so you can enjoy the humor. 😘



I can pickup the sarcasm
But like I said
Certain things are just pretty scummy to joke about
Doesnt get me mad, just shows me when to pop an ignore button so I dont have to read low brow, offside commentary


----------



## Send0

silentlemon1011 said:


> I can pickup the sarcasm
> But like I said
> Certain things are just pretty scummy to joke about
> Doesnt get me mad, just shows me when to pop an ignore button so I dont have to read low brow, offside commentary


You truly think Biden is molesting and fucking children?

I used to work with a lot of elderly people. Good ole Brandon wouldn't be the first old guy I met that had a penchant for shit like this.

I don't know what Biden does, but this type of stuff doesn't phase me because of my time with the elderly. I also don't get as emotional about politics as some of the guys in here, and don't feel the need to politicize things without evidence of wrong doing.

But whatever gives you your bonerz, you do you boo! 😘


----------



## nissan11

Test


----------



## nissan11

silentlemon1011 said:


> I can pickup the sarcasm
> But like I said
> Certain things are just pretty scummy to joke about
> Doesnt get me mad, just shows me when to pop an ignore button so I dont have to read low brow, offside commentary


Some of y'all were never kissed on the head as a child and it shows. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Some of y'all were never kissed on the head as a child and it shows.


I was kissed on my pee pee. 😊


----------



## silentlemon1011

Send0 said:


> You truly think Biden is molesting and fucking children?
> 
> I used to work with a lot of elderly people. Good ole Brandon wouldn't be the first old guy I met that had a penchant for shit like this.
> 
> I don't know what Biden does, but this type of stuff doesn't phase me because of my time with the elderly. I also don't get as emotional about politics as some of the guys in here, and don't feel the need to politicize things without evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> But whatever gives you your boners, you do you boo! 😘



Well, like I said before

I can respect anyone that makes a decision based on their beliefs
I've said that several times in this thread, and I dont go after anyone for their beliefs
I'm sure you've seen that thus far
So it's not like I get emotional about politics

Just take a quick peek back on my responses to Nissan, I was one of the only guys defending his perspective and opinion.... so that's not a valid description of me.

I dunno man, all these politicians... going to buddies private island, the Clinton connection etc.
It's all pretty messed up stuff

Color me skeptical, probably because Canadian politics is filled with pedo lovers.
But Joe is creepy as fuck, he just looks like hes enjoying that stuff far too much... it's really creepy.

The super rich and powerful can be pretty twisted if they have a few screws loose.


----------



## nissan11

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well, like I said before
> 
> I can respect anyone that makes a decision based on their beliefs
> I've said that several times in this thread, and I dont go after anyone for their beliefs
> I'm sure you've seen that thus far
> So it's not like I get emotional about politics
> 
> Just take a quick peek back on my responses to Nissan, I was one of the only guys defending his perspective and opinion.... so that's not a valid description of me.
> 
> I dunno man, all these politicians... going to buddies private island, the Clinton connection etc.
> It's all pretty messed up stuff
> 
> Color me skeptical, probably because Canadian politics is filled with pedo lovers.
> But Joe is creepy as fuck, he just looks like hes enjoying that stuff far too much... it's really creepy.
> 
> The super rich and powerful can be pretty twisted if they have a few screws loose.



 I don't want to lose you as an ally. Let's trade commodities to strengthen our relationship.


----------



## Send0

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well, like I said before
> 
> I can respect anyone that makes a decision based on their beliefs
> I've said that several times in this thread, and I dont go after anyone for their beliefs
> I'm sure you've seen that thus far
> So it's not like I get emotional about politics
> 
> Just take a quick peek back on my responses to Nissan, I was one of the only guys defending his perspective and opinion.... so that's not a valid description of me.
> 
> I dunno man, all these politicians... going to buddies private island, the Clinton connection etc.
> It's all pretty messed up stuff
> 
> Color me skeptical, probably because Canadian politics is filled with pedo lovers.
> But Joe is creepy as fuck, he just looks like hes enjoying that stuff far too much... it's really creepy.
> 
> The super rich and powerful can be pretty twisted if they have a few screws loose.


I don't disagree in principle. I just need real proof before I invest my emotions into something.

I was just giving you a hard time. I don't care if people do or don't think Brandon is a pedo. That's your right, and I didn't mean to imply anything otherwise. Sorry about that.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Send0 said:


> I don't disagree in principle. I just need real proof before I invest my emotions into something.
> 
> I was just giving you a hard time. I don't care if people do or don't think Brandon is a pedo. That's your right, and I didn't mean to imply anything otherwise. Sorry about that.



It's just
So many of these guys
Have people that want to testify against them
Eyewitnesses
Guys like Billy Clinton, going with Epstein to his island... nothing comes of it.
Epstein "hangs himself"

Biden goes live and admits to threatening the Ukrainian government if they dint drop the investigation against his son

Bush and Harken industries is a whole nother ballgame

These guys are all corrupt as fuck, just shady nasty people in Politics, pretty much every last one is there to enrich themselves off our back, or to be immune to the law to do fulfillment their sick wants.

So yeah, the kinds of people that do those things in broad daylight, it provides a psychological profile

Usual old guy loving kids?
Normal, they're probably a bit senile so it's just a bit awkward but cute

Obviously no evidence...but...
Corrupt racist with known ties to pedos... bot so cute, ya know what I mean?

Dont apologize to me about anything, I'm not easily offended bro lol


----------



## nissan11

silentlemon1011 said:


> It's just
> So many of these guys
> Have people that want to testify against them
> Eyewitnesses
> Guys like Billy Clinton, going with Epstein to his island... nothing comes of it.
> Epstein "hangs himself"
> 
> Biden goes live and admits to threatening the Ukrainian government if they dint drop the investigation against his son
> 
> Bush and Harken industries is a whole nother ballgame
> 
> These guys are all corrupt as fuck, just shady nasty people in Politics, pretty much every last one is there to enrich themselves off our back, or to be immune to the law to do fulfillment their sick wants.
> 
> So yeah, the kinds of people that do those things in broad daylight, it provides a psychological profile
> 
> Usual old guy loving kids?
> Normal, they're probably a bit senile so it's just a bit awkward but cute
> 
> Obviously no evidence...but...
> Corrupt racist with known ties to pedos... bot so cute, ya know what I mean?
> 
> Dont apologize to me about anything, I'm not easily offended bro lol


Key word is no evidence


----------



## Bro Bundy

Send0 said:


> You truly think Biden is molesting and fucking children?
> 
> I used to work with a lot of elderly people. Good ole Brandon wouldn't be the first old guy I met that had a penchant for shit like this.
> 
> I don't know what Biden does, but this type of stuff doesn't phase me because of my time with the elderly. I also don't get as emotional about politics as some of the guys in here, and don't feel the need to politicize things without evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> But whatever gives you your bonerz, you do you boo! 😘


yes !!


----------



## Tazz

CJ said:


> I was kissed on my pee pee.



If it’s the head of it, it still counts.


----------



## Cochino

0


Send0 said:


> Kinda like how we'll never understand Hughinn because we aren't southern blue collar men, who dig true mezcal Mexican women? 🤣🤣🤣


Well are you  a southern blue collar hombre?  Mezcal Mexican woman? Funny because I live near the Mexican border where the population is 90% Hispanic,  fluent in Spanish and have never heard that phrase.

I have a friend that I met at a powerlifting meet years ago. He's Puerto Rican and lives in the Bronx. He's been down here to visit and took a trip up there. I can tell you its a totally different world. Fuck I can't understand half of their lingo, would never want to live there, nor would he want to live here.

You can sugarcoat all you want, but the fact is we're not all the same. (Out before the political correct take my shit out of context and call me racist, homophobe etc).

You can't always tell about a person on a keyboard. Meet them in person and you have a much better understanding.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> I was kissed on my pee pee. 😊


I believe it.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Are you suggesting he is making these girls uncomfortable?
> Do you think trump made any girls uncomfortable when he said "you gotta grab them right in the pussy"?



Nothing wrong with grabbing a handful of grown adult pussy.

As long as she's offering it up for grabs, why not?

That's alot different than groping confused children Nissan.

Just saying.

Trump might've been a loudmouth and a crude womanizer.   But he ain't no creepy ass old pedophile


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Nothing wrong with grabbing a handful of grown adult pussy.
> 
> As long as she's offering it up for grabs, why not?
> 
> That's alot different than groping confused children Nissan.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Trump might've been a loudmouth and a crude womanizer.   But he ain't no creepy ass old pedophile



TBH
Hes a pretty creepy POS in my opinion
A president shouldnt be name calling and getting into arguments like a petulant child.

Dont grt me wrong, his policy is amazing. 
absolutly fantastic policy.

But hes a total fucking ass and I dislike him

Shitz some of the creepy comments hes made about his own daughter are a little off putting

But at least he did a good job


----------



## Jet Labs

Ukraine: No visa required for foreigners who join Kyiv's fight against Moscow.​

I wonder how many people are going to go just for the chance to kill somebody?


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> TBH
> Hes a pretty creepy POS in my opinion
> A president shouldnt be name calling and getting into arguments like a petulant child.
> 
> Dont grt me wrong, his policy is amazing.
> absolutly fantastic policy.
> 
> But hes a total fucking ass and I dislike him
> 
> Shitz some of the creepy comments hes made about his own daughter are a little off putting
> 
> But at least he did a good job



As a person, he's really easy to dislike. 

A loudmouth, a braggart, a know it all asshole.  Yes I get it.  And I agree.  

But, he had much better policy and actually did a good job.  

The mainstream media has turned a run of the mill asshole into a national Boogeyman for liberals.   Because the best thing Donald Trump ever did, was expose them for what they are.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Jet Labs said:


> Ukraine: No visa required for foreigners who join Kyiv's fight against Moscow.​
> 
> I wonder how many people are going to go just for the chance to kill somebody?



Probably quite a few
Evil actions for a good cause that create good and defend innocents....

Are they really evil actions at that point?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Jet Labs said:


> Ukraine: No visa required for foreigners who join Kyiv's fight against Moscow.​
> 
> I wonder how many people are going to go just for the chance to kill somebody?


Talk to a combat vet. Nobody normal would want to willingly be in a war. A bar fight and tough guy talk doesn’t even come close. Real war and real fighting with real loss of life is something that no man wants to go through.


----------



## Achilleus

Jet Labs said:


> Ukraine: No visa required for foreigners who join Kyiv's fight against Moscow.​
> 
> I wonder how many people are going to go just for the chance to kill somebody?


Probably quite a bit. I imagine some are either lost individuals trying to find meaning in their life, maybe some blood thirsty people looking for an excuse to kill or people trying to do the right thing in their own way. I've thought about joining the military when I was young. However after playing paintball the first few times and hearing the paintballs speed close by my head, really made me consider if that were actual bullets and how terrifying that would be.


----------



## CJ

Jet Labs said:


> Ukraine: No visa required for foreigners who join Kyiv's fight against Moscow.​
> 
> I wonder how many people are going to go just for the chance to kill somebody?


@FlyingPapaya!!!! 

Time to become.... FIGHTING PAPAYA!!!


----------



## Cochino

silentlemon1011 said:


> TBH
> Hes a pretty creepy POS in my opinion
> A president shouldnt be name calling and getting into arguments like a petulant child.
> 
> Dont grt me wrong, his policy is amazing.
> absolutly fantastic policy.
> 
> But hes a total fucking ass and I dislike him
> 
> Shitz some of the creepy comments hes made about his own daughter are a little off putting
> 
> But at least he did a good job


100% agree with you. I don't like his arrogant attitude.  Trump is not the kind of guy I would like to hang around with and neither is my CPA and my lawyer. They all have one thing in common. They do a damn good job. Too many people now are pussified and easily offended.  They vote with their emotions instead of their brain.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Cochino said:


> 100% agree with you. I don't like his arrogant attitude.  Trump is not the kind of guy I would like to hang around with and neither is my CPA and my lawyer. They all have one thing in common. They do a damn good job. Too many people now are pussified and easily offended.  They vote with their emotions instead of their brain.



Well said
Better than I did
Makes sense.

One of my Foreman is a fucking headache.
I severely dislike him
But his margins are excellent and does an amazing job.

We arent going out for coffee anytime soon
But I'm certainly.not firing him.


----------



## CJ

Cochino said:


> 100% agree with you. I don't like his arrogant attitude.  Trump is not the kind of guy I would like to hang around with and neither is my CPA and my lawyer. They all have one thing in common. They do a damn good job. Too many people now are pussified and easily offended.  They vote with their emotions instead of their brain.


Not quite apples to apples though. 

Trump was the figure representing the USA to the rest of the world. And with that comes a minimum threshold of decorum and respect. 

He's still be President right now if he could've toned back his antics a bit, but unfortunately for him, he wasn't able to because of his personality.


----------



## Hughinn

In th 90s, bill Clinton promised that if Ukraine gave up it's nuclear arsenal, then the United States would protect it from any threat.  

Russia agreed to leave Ukraine alone under the agreement that no further eastward expansion of NATO would occur.   This was in the 94 at the height of the Clinton administration


----------



## Cochino

CJ said:


> Not quite apples to apples though.
> 
> Trump was the figure representing the USA to the rest of the world. And with that comes a minimum threshold of decorum and respect.
> 
> He's still be President right now if he could've toned back his antics a bit, but unfortunately for him, he wasn't able to because of his personality.


That is exactly what I said. People vote with feelings and now this is what we have in office.
We wouldn't be in this mess if he were still in office. There were now wars while he was in office. No more ISIS. short fat boy in N. Korea stopped with his missle bullshit. What about the Pulitzer prize for peace he received in the Middle East? Energy independence,  etc. Yeah a lot of the other countries leaders didn't like him but so fucking what. At least they respected him.  Do you think they respect the clown we have in office now?
I wonder how many Americans would trade some mean tweets for the situation we are on now?


----------



## CJ

Cochino said:


> That is exactly what I said. People vote with feelings and now this is what we have in office.
> We wouldn't be in this mess if he were still in office. There were now wars while he was in office. No more ISIS. short fat boy in N. Korea stopped with his missle bullshit. What about the Pulitzer prize for peace he received in the Middle East? Energy independence,  etc. Yeah a lot of the other countries leaders didn't like him but so fucking what. At least they respected him.  Do you think they respect the clown we have in office now?
> I wonder how many Americans would trade some mean tweets for the situation we are on now?


There is absolutely no way to know if this Russia/Ukraine war would've happened if Trump was in office. To say otherwise is pure speculation. 

I'll respectfully disagree with you that the world respected Trump. My feelings is that the world thinks he was a fool, like most Americans do. 

Only thing I'm saying is he cost himself a 2nd term, by acting like a fool. Funny as hell, I laughed my ass off, but it was not very Presidential.


----------



## GSgator

He wasn’t a politician you guys want crooked fucks like Biden keep voting in politicians. As we just saw with Trump a good business owner can run the country. Somebody needed to close his social media account though that was his down fall. 

I think he got respect from other country’s because his attitude and approach for accountability I seriously doubt that dude would bluff. He told a few of those presidents that if they fucked up he was gonna blow them up and those  conversations were done over dinner.  He also had his own money we need to take the money out of politics that should get rid of all the special interest bullshit that comes with these bought off politicians.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CJ said:


> There is absolutely no way to know if this Russia/Ukraine war would've happened if Trump was in office. To say otherwise is pure speculation.
> 
> I'll respectfully disagree with you that the world respected Trump. My feelings is that the world thinks he was a fool, like most Americans do.
> 
> Only thing I'm saying is he cost himself a 2nd term, by acting like a fool. Funny as hell, I laughed my ass off, but it was not very Presidential.



Do you think Biden is more Presidential? I guess he's "acting like a President". But do you really think Biden is making decisions? If that stands out to us, don't you think that stands out to the rest of the world?


----------



## Butch_C

I know this Russia/ Ukraine issue has slowed up the aftermarket racing parts industry. Our sales have dropped in half in the past week. This time of year it normally doubles at this time.


----------



## BRICKS

CJ said:


> Not quite apples to apples though.
> 
> Trump was the figure representing the USA to the rest of the world. And with that comes a minimum threshold of decorum and respect.
> 
> He's still be President right now if he could've toned back his antics a bit, but unfortunately for him, he wasn't able to because of his personality.


Trump was respected by the rest of the world.  I didn't say like, I said respected.  Putin didn't fuck with Trump.  Not a single one of the assholes in DC is a "nice guy". They're all dirty and they're all assholes.  That's how that level is achieved.  I'll take the asshole that gets things done for America for 1000 Alex.


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Do you think Biden is more Presidential? I guess he's "acting like a President". But do you really think Biden is making decisions? If that stands out to us, don't you think that stands out to the rest of the world?


To answer your question, he definitely ACTS more Presidential. 

I do not like most of his policies/decisions thus far though, so don't think my critique of Trump's demeanor is any way a vote of confidence to Biden. Two entirely different things. 

What I think you're getting at, is if our "enemies" fear Biden. No, I don't think so. I'm of the opinion that they feared the unknown of Trump's potential responses. I think that's where some are confused by my saying the world didn't RESPECT Trump. I don't equate respect with fear/uncertainty. Just semantics I guess.


----------



## silentlemon1011

CJ said:


> There is absolutely no way to know if this Russia/Ukraine war would've happened if Trump was in office. To say otherwise is pure speculation.
> 
> I'll respectfully disagree with you that the world respected Trump. My feelings is that the world thinks he was a fool, like most Americans do.
> 
> Only thing I'm saying is he cost himself a 2nd term, by acting like a fool. Funny as hell, I laughed my ass off, but it was not very Presidential.





BRICKS said:


> Trump was respected by the rest of the world.  I didn't say like, I said respected.  Putin didn't fuck with Trump.  Not a single one of the assholes in DC is a "nice guy". They're all dirty and they're all assholes.  That's how that level is achieved.  I'll take the asshole that gets things done for America for 1000 Alex.



Its interesting
Because everyone I know kn foreign countries all said the same thing

Hes an asshole
But hes good

So many people laughed at the U.S when they voted out trump
The general consensus was "Are Americans actually that stupid?"

Even Vietnam and china
Vietnamese said "This is the end of the U.S, they're too stupid to even do what's good for them"

And China was openly celebrating a Biden victory in the newspapers
That they can go back to stealing American shit with zero reprecusions

Putin celebrated too, in several speeches poat election

You know you done fucked up when your enemies celebrate at you voting someone in
Say what you will, but that's a bad sign


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CJ said:


> To answer your question, he definitely ACTS more Presidential.
> 
> I do not like most of his policies/decisions thus far though, so don't think my critique of Trump's demeanor is any way a vote of confidence to Biden. Two entirely different things.
> 
> What I think you're getting at, is if our "enemies" fear Biden. No, I don't think so. I'm of the opinion that they feared the unknown of Trump's potential responses. I think that's where some are confused by my saying the world didn't RESPECT Trump. I don't equate respect with fear/uncertainty. Just semantics I guess.



But do people, anyone here, there or anywhere, really believe that Biden is calling the shots? Just because he ACTS like the President doesn't mean that he's a LEADER. People have picked up on that. Biden walks away from questions. Imagine what he says to the other world leaders if they talk behind closed doors.


----------



## CJ

silentlemon1011 said:


> Its interesting
> Because everyone I know kn foreign countries all said the same thing
> 
> Hes an asshole
> But hes good
> 
> So many people laughed at the U.S when they voted out trump
> The general consensus was "Are Americans actually that stupid?"
> 
> Even Vietnam and china
> Vietnamese said "This is the end of the U.S, they're too stupid to even do what's good for them"
> 
> And China was openly celebrating a Biden victory in the newspapers
> That they can go back to stealing American shit with zero reprecusions
> 
> Putin celebrated too, in several speeches poat election
> 
> You know you done fucked up when your enemies celebrate at you voting someone in
> Say what you will, but that's a bad sign


Never said I liked Biden. Only how Trump cost himself a 2nd term.


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> But do people, anyone here, there or anywhere, really believe that Biden is calling the shots? Just because he ACTS like the President doesn't mean that he's a LEADER. People have picked up on that. Biden walks away from questions. Imagine what he says to the other world leaders if they talk behind closed doors.


I didn't vote for him. I think he's a clown as well, and caused much of the issues he campaigned on back in his Senate years. 

He was just the next piece of crap in line on the conveyor belt.


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> There is absolutely no way to know if this Russia/Ukraine war would've happened if Trump was in office. To say otherwise is pure speculation.
> 
> I'll respectfully disagree with you that the world respected Trump. My feelings is that the world thinks he was a fool, like most Americans do.
> 
> Only thing I'm saying is he cost himself a 2nd term, by acting like a fool. Funny as hell, I laughed my ass off, but it was not very Presidential.



The best thing Trump ever did for America, was to show just how corrupt and fucked up our government is. 

You can talk all the orange man bad shit you want about his presidency, but what we all witnessed was an alliance between an entrenched burocracy , the corporate media,  and the government institutions like the FBI and CIA to purge an interloper from their ranks.  

That's the deep state.  Donald Trump tore the mask off.  Nobody can deny it's real anymore. 

Go ahead and hate the guy all you want.  

But you're playing into the hands of the real asshole leadership


----------



## Test_subject

The absolute state of this thread


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> The best thing Trump ever did for America, was to show just how corrupt and fucked up our government is.
> 
> You can talk all the orange man bad shit you want about his presidency, but what we all witnessed was an alliance between an entrenched burocracy , the corporate media,  and the government institutions like the FBI and CIA to purge an interloper from their ranks.
> 
> That's the deep state.  Donald Trump tore the mask off.  Nobody can deny it's real anymore.
> 
> Go ahead and hate the guy all you want.
> 
> But you're playing into the hands of the real asshole leadership


Never said I hated him, only that he cost himself a 2nd term by acting like a fool.


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> The best thing Trump ever did for America, was to show just how corrupt and fucked up our government is.
> 
> You can talk all the orange man bad shit you want about his presidency, but what we all witnessed was an alliance between an entrenched burocracy , the corporate media,  and the government institutions like the FBI and CIA to purge an interloper from their ranks.
> 
> That's the deep state.  Donald Trump tore the mask off.  Nobody can deny it's real anymore.
> 
> Go ahead and hate the guy all you want.
> 
> But you're playing into the hands of the real asshole leadership


I think  the most important thing he’s also done is show the American people we can be energy independent at this day and age that was huge. If we don’t get there soon the cost of gasoline will kill this country.


----------



## CJ

I love how when you critique ANYTHING about (pick your politician), you're automatically on the other team, buying into their policies.  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> I love how when you critique ANYTHING about (pick your politician), you're automatically on the other team, buying into their policies.  🤣🤣🤣


Whataboutism coupled with the inability to see the world as anything other than binary.  Binary thinking is easier for people than actually considering context and nuance, so they fit everything into neat little boxes that coincide with that way of thinking.

Oh you don’t like “insert random policy or attribute of Politician A”?  You must support “Politician B”.

The school system needs to put a stronger emphasis on teaching logical reasoning.  Binary thinking is intellectually sloppy and highly inaccurate.


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> I think  the most important thing he’s also done is show the American people we can be energy independent at this day and age that was huge. If we don’t get there soon the cost of gasoline will kill this country.


The Jones Act is a hinderence to this. It prevents large cargo ships from traveling between US ports unless they're US built and owned, so that makes importing oil cheaper for some places in the US, I believe the West Coast and Northeast for example. 

We need to either repeal/modify this, or start building more ships.


----------



## GSgator

I


CJ said:


> The Jones Act is a hinderence to this. It prevents large cargo ships from traveling between US ports unless they're US built and owned, so that makes importing oil cheaper for some places in the US, I believe the West Coast and Northeast for example.
> 
> We need to either repeal/modify this, or start building more ships.


I didn’t know this.


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> I
> 
> I didn’t know this.


I think it was an worker's union thing, I may be wrong on that though. 🤔

Late add on.... 


			https://www.cato.org/publications/policy-analysis/jones-act-burden-america-can-no-longer-bear#introduction


----------



## GSgator

CJ said:


> I think it was an worker's union thing, I may be wrong on that though. 🤔


Yea that needs to be changed just another loop hole Hindrance


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> Never said I hated him, only that he cost himself a 2nd term by acting like a fool.



I understand.  
I didn't mean you personally. 

I was just saying hate on the guy is one thing. 

But I wonder that if he hadn't been such an arrogant, over confident asshole that he wouldn't have been able to handle the bullshit they put him through.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Whataboutism coupled with the inability to see the world as anything other than binary.  Binary thinking is easier for people than actually considering context and nuance, so they fit everything into neat little boxes that coincide with that way of thinking.
> 
> Oh you don’t like “insert random policy or attribute of Politician A”?  You must support “Politician B”.
> 
> The school system needs to put a stronger emphasis on teaching logical reasoning.  Binary thinking is intellectually sloppy and highly inaccurate.



I don't think that's fair to say. 

We all agree that we need more choices, but we only had two. 

So if you're not for one, then you're for the other.  

We all agree that it sucks.  But it is what it is


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> I understand.
> I didn't mean you personally.
> 
> I was just saying hate on the guy is one thing.
> 
> But I wonder that if he hadn't been such an arrogant, over confident asshole that he wouldn't have been able to handle the bullshit they put him through.


He wouldn’t have been put through as much bullshit if he weren’t an arrogant, over-confident asshole. 

Cause and effect and all that.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> So if you're not for one, then you're for the other.


How do you figure?  It’s quite possible to dislike both options.

For example, I think Trump is a self-serving, bombastic con man. But I also think that Biden is a scumbag establishment cocksucker.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> I don't think that's fair to say.
> 
> We all agree that we need more choices, but we only had two.
> 
> So if you're not for one, then you're for the other.
> 
> We all agree that it sucks.  But it is what it is



I believe there were 4 candidates on the ballot.

And if you abstain, then you're for NONE of them.


----------



## GSgator

I think if you vote the third option the independent your vote really won’t count you need to vote for the lesser of the two evils. I hate both options but II feel like I need to stack the odds against one of the lesser  evils it freaking sucks . This 2 party system isn’t working for me. All they do is fight and bicker  and try to get one over on one another why we all fucking suffer.


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> I think if you vote the third option the independent your vote really won’t count you need to vote for the lesser of the two evils. I hate both options but II feel like I need to stack the odds against one of the lesser  evils it freaking sucks . This 2 party system isn’t working for me. All they do is fight and bicker  and try to get one over on one another why we all fucking suffer.


Then hopefully enough will consider voting 3rd party.


----------



## GSgator

CJ said:


> Then hopefully enough will consider voting 3rd party.


Maybe the up coming generations will see that way but I don’t think that’ll happen till my kid has kids.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> He wouldn’t have been put through as much bullshit if he weren’t an arrogant, over-confident asshole.
> 
> Cause and effect and all that.



Yes he would have test.  

He was an interloper to the establishment.    And they hated him for that. 

You think they fucked with him because he's an arrogant asshole?

Look at that prick Eric swallwell.  They don't have a problem with assholes.  And with the media in their pocket, they could make anybody out to be an asshole. 

Let's get real already


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> Whataboutism coupled with the inability to see the world as anything other than binary.  Binary thinking is easier for people than actually considering context and nuance, so they fit everything into neat little boxes that coincide with that way of thinking.
> 
> Oh you don’t like “insert random policy or attribute of Politician A”?  You must support “Politician B”.
> 
> The school system needs to put a stronger emphasis on teaching logical reasoning.  Binary thinking is intellectually sloppy and highly inaccurate.




Oh.... You're one of those "non-binary" weirdos.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Would love to see Gabard/Desantis  ticket for 2024


----------



## silentlemon1011

CJ said:


> Never said I liked Biden. Only how Trump cost himself a 2nd term.



LOUD NOISES
Yoire wrong
I already know what you had to say
I didnt even need to read what you had to say, because you're wrong


Test_subject said:


> Whataboutism coupled with the inability to see the world as anything other than binary.  Binary thinking is easier for people than actually considering context and nuance, so they fit everything into neat little boxes that coincide with that way of thinking.
> 
> Oh you don’t like “insert random policy or attribute of Politician A”?  You must support “Politician B”.
> 
> The school system needs to put a stronger emphasis on teaching logical reasoning.  Binary thinking is intellectually sloppy and highly inaccurate.



Wrong
Because it isnt my exact point of view
So, go fuck yourself


Test_subject said:


> How do you figure?  It’s quite possible to dislike both options.
> 
> For example, I think Trump is a self-serving, bombastic con man. But I also think that Biden is a scumbag establishment cocksucker.



Seriously tho
I seriously dislike all politicians 

I think we need a good shooting gallery and a new agency to literally investigate all politicians at all times for corruption

with the ability to double tap them when they step out of line


----------



## CJ

I'd vote for Jocko!!!


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> LOUD NOISES
> Yoire wrong
> I already know what you had to say
> I didnt even need to read what you had to say, because you're wrong
> 
> 
> Wrong
> Because it isnt my exact point of view
> So, go fuck yourself
> 
> 
> Seriously tho
> I seriously dislike all politicians
> 
> I think we need a good shooting gallery and a new agency to literally investigate all politicians at all times for corruption
> 
> with the ability to double tap them when they step out of line


----------



## GSgator

JOCKO 2024 he would have my vote I respect and really like his perspective on most things I’ve read most of his books.


----------



## Cochino

CJ said:


> There is absolutely no way to know if this Russia/Ukraine war would've happened if Trump was in office. To say otherwise is pure speculation.
> 
> I'll respectfully disagree with you that the world respected Trump. My feelings is that the world thinks he was a fool, like most Americans do.
> 
> Only thing I'm saying is he cost himself a 2nd term, by acting like a fool. Funny as hell, I laughed my ass off, but it was not very Presidential.


Are you still laughing?  Hold on, because things are going to get worse.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> How do you figure?  It’s quite possible to dislike both options.
> 
> For example, I think Trump is a self-serving, bombastic con man. But I also think that Biden is a scumbag establishment cocksucker.



I'm exactly with you on both opinions.

But if I had to pick one, and I do, because there's only two choices, I'll take a loudmouth that do


CJ said:


> Then hopefully enough will consider voting 3rd party.



That's not going to happen as long as the corporate media refuses to cover any candidates except their own.


----------



## Terry Davis

FYI, if you go into that reddit they made for ukraine volunteers, they're crawling with journalists to troll. Reuters legit posted a brief story about comedian sam hyde going to fight, almost got them to post a pic of him. Moral of the story, journalists are fucking idiots and will publish literally anything. Believe absolutely nothing you see guys.














reuters.com/world/americans-canadians-answer-ukraine-call-foreign-fighters-2022-03-01/


----------



## BRICKS

CJ said:


> Never said I hated him, only that he cost himself a 2nd term by acting like a fool.


I agree that he should have been sleeping at 0300 instead of Tweeting.  And while we're there, what in the actual fuck.....Twitter?  Why would anyone give a rip about something called Twitter.  FFS, America has become one giant Jr high school.


----------



## Terry Davis

Someone trolled this GOP retard pretty good too with a sam hyde photoshop. These are the people trying to get you to die in a war for them, btw.






Its not limited to just america, this guy literally read a fake copypasta posted on a russian 2chan thread days earlier, to everyone at the UN conference. These people are so stupid and gullible the translator was actually crying.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> There is absolutely no way to know if this Russia/Ukraine war would've happened if Trump was in office. To say otherwise is pure speculation.
> 
> I'll respectfully disagree with you that the world respected Trump. My feelings is that the world thinks he was a fool, like most Americans do.
> 
> Only thing I'm saying is he cost himself a 2nd term, by acting like a fool. Funny as hell, I laughed my ass off, but it was not very Presidential.


I have to agree with this. Trump acted like an ass and a joke the entire time he was in office and continues to do so today. Actually he's acted like this his entire life and is really known for 3 main things: Being a con man who can raise money off of suckers, being a failed business man and being a reality star. 
This made other country leaders think of him as an ass and a joke.
If he had an ounce of tact, he would still be in office. His ego and how everything has to be about him ultimately cost him.


----------



## Terry Davis

More war mongers pushing obviously debunked atrocity-porn. Notice not a single retraction or correction is being issued for any of these articles. Anyone falling for this has the blood of europeans on their hands






https://nypost.com/2022/02/24/russia-has-mobile-crematoriums-that-evaporate-the-dead-report/


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> Never said I liked Biden. Only how Trump cost himself a 2nd term.


I have the same view, in fact I don't like Biden. I honestly hope DeSantis gets the Republican nod.  Out of the group of current Republicans, he is the one I would vote for.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> The best thing Trump ever did for America, was to show just how corrupt and fucked up our government is.
> 
> You can talk all the orange man bad shit you want about his presidency, but what we all witnessed was an alliance between an entrenched burocracy , the corporate media,  and the government institutions like the FBI and CIA to purge an interloper from their ranks.
> 
> That's the deep state.  Donald Trump tore the mask off.  Nobody can deny it's real anymore.
> 
> Go ahead and hate the guy all you want.
> 
> But you're playing into the hands of the real asshole leadership


Trump wasn't corrupt? Come on. He literally tried to overturn the election.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> Whataboutism coupled with the inability to see the world as anything other than binary.  Binary thinking is easier for people than actually considering context and nuance, so they fit everything into neat little boxes that coincide with that way of thinking.
> 
> Oh you don’t like “insert random policy or attribute of Politician A”?  You must support “Politician B”.
> 
> The school system needs to put a stronger emphasis on teaching logical reasoning.  Binary thinking is intellectually sloppy and highly inaccurate.


I was just talking about this today at the local level.  A friend is running for a position and has to run as Democrat because the Republican person left early and already chose a replacement who is the Republican rep.
I just said to me party doesn't matter.  I vote on the person and that is the way it should be.  The last several elections our options have been shit.


----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Trump wasn't corrupt? Come on. He literally tried to overturn the election.



What the fuck are you talking about? 

Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Terry Davis

Hughinn said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Are you really that stupid?


Lol out of all the corrupt things trump did this fuckin idiot picked the one that never happened 😂 not kushners college roommate getting all that healthcare money? Not roman abromovich getting all of the “wall” money that actually just became a cheap fence? Libtards really do have broken brains.


----------



## Cochino

Hughinn said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Are you really that stupid?


Cornpop had 80 million haterz.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Are you really that stupid?


Oh so you still believe the election was stolen from Trump, huh?
Are you really that stupid?


----------



## lifter6973

Terry Davis said:


> Lol out of all the corrupt things trump did this fuckin idiot picked the one that never happened 😂 not kushners college roommate getting all that healthcare money? Not roman abromovich getting all of the “wall” money that actually just became a cheap fence? Libtards really do have broken brains.


Hey there mensa guy, I just picked the most recent of many. Of course Trump did a shit ton of corrupt things. Trumptards really do have broken brains.
For the millionth fucking time, I'm not a liberal mensa guy. Get that through your thick skull.  I vote for the person, not the party. Like I said, we had two shit choices this time around just like last time.


----------



## DF

Ok, so what we talking about?  Ukraine


----------



## lifter6973

DF said:


> Ok, so what we talking about?  Ukraine


oh gawd no, its turned into a pissing match about right and wrong. You can only be a liberal or a Trumper or a RINO (essentially the same as a liberal) and nothing else.
This is the divided America of today, people thinking that only one side has all the right answers.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

lifter6973 said:


> oh gawd no, its turned into a pissing match about right and wrong. You can only be a liberal or a Trumper or a RINO (essentially the same as a liberal) and nothing else.
> This is the divided America of today, people thinking that only one side has all the right answers.



Right and Left have taken the place of right and wrong

This should be entertaining if nothing else


----------



## DF

This whole Ukraine conflict reminds me of the school yard bully.  Everyone sees the skinny kid getting picked on, but nobody steps up & glad its not them.  Sometimes you need a guy to come & punch that fukr right in the face.


----------



## Iron1

DF said:


> This whole Ukraine conflict reminds me of the school yard bully.  Everyone sees the skinny kid getting picked on, but nobody steps up & glad its not them.  Sometimes you need a guy to come & punch that fukr right in the face.



Send in The Silver Fox


----------



## Achilleus

The political pissing match has officially taken over the Ukraine/Russian thread.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achilleus said:


> The political pissing match has officially taken over the Ukraine/Russian thread.



Only cool kids pee their pants


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Nothing wrong with grabbing a handful of grown adult pussy.
> 
> As long as she's offering it up for grabs, why not?
> 
> That's alot different than groping confused children Nissan.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Trump might've been a loudmouth and a crude womanizer. But he ain't no creepy ass old pedophile


So when a teenage girl heard trump say that on tv "there is nothing wrong with it" because he was talking about an adult?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DF

nissan11 said:


> So when a teenage girl heard trump say that on tv "there is nothing wrong with it" because he was talking about an adult?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Is this coming from a guy that has no problem Fukn a chick that’s crying? 🤣🤣


----------



## nissan11

DF said:


> Is this coming from a guy that has no problem Fukn a chick that’s crying? 🤣🤣



That is irrelevant


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> That is irrelevant


True, but it's also funny 🤣


----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## nissan11

Again, I can tell you were never kissed on the head as a child.


----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## Human_Backhoe

nissan11 said:


> Again, I can tell you were never kissed on the head as a child.



Just never sniffed....


----------



## nissan11

I think it is pretty common for a lot of people to have childhood abandonment issues from parents who did not give them warm touches.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

nissan11 said:


> I think it is pretty common for a lot of people to have childhood abandonment issues from parents who did not give them warm touches.



No one sniffed me.......

Usually from what I hear that's commit Catholic Priests


----------



## Human_Backhoe

nissan11 said:


> I think it is pretty common for a lot of people to have childhood abandonment issues from parents who did not give them warm touches.



Also  don't like Trump......that doesn't make Biden and more or less creepy. It's NOT normal behavior.  Even his daughter talked about "inappropriate showers"


----------



## Send0

Human_Backhoe said:


> No one sniffed me.......
> 
> Usually from what I hear that's commit Catholic Priests


Old people used to sniff me when I was young.. according to them, the smell reminded them of when they had kids.

I've also worked with Alzheimer's patients in assisted living homes, and have been sniffed because they confused me for their kid when they were little (Alzheimer's is a cruel and off disease).

To me seeing old people sniff kids or people isn't that unusual.


----------



## Send0

Mostly though, I'm confused why the fuck you guys are off on some tangent like this... When the thread is about the Ukraine war.

This is why I hate political discussion, because it always takes some irrelevant tangent. Typically as a way to somehow discredit another person's point, despite the fact that taking this approach is fallacious and lacking real substance.

You guys keep having fun in here. I'm going to exit the fuck back out of here 🤣


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Send0 said:


> Old people used to sniff me when I was young.. according to them, the smell reminded them of when they had kids.
> 
> I've also worked with Alzheimer's patients in assisted living homes, and have been sniffed because they confused me for their kid when they were little (Alzheimer's is a cruel and off disease).
> 
> To me seeing old people sniff kids or people isn't that unusual.



We are not talking about "known" dementia or altzimers patients...... We are talking the President of the United States.


----------



## cavorite

> And when you're a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab 'em by the pussy. You can do anything.



This was the quote. He's saying women will do anything to bang a famous dude, which is pretty obvious, but women don't like to hear it.


----------



## Send0

Human_Backhoe said:


> We are not talking about "known" dementia or altzimers patients...... We are talking the President of the United States.


Who people who hate Biden like to claim has dementia; regardless whether or not it's true... oh the irony!!

Disclaimer: I don't give a shit about Biden. I do find the conversation stupid and irrelevant though. To each their own.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Send0 said:


> Who people like to claim has dementia... oh the irony!!



Same as the other who came before him......he is defective lol. I would want a refund....


I'm not just talking Biden.


----------



## Cochino

Send0 said:


> Mostly though, I'm confused why the fuck you guys are off on some tangent like this... When the thread is about the Ukraine war.
> 
> This is why I hate political discussion, because it always takes some irrelevant tangent. Typically as a way to somehow discredit another person's point, despite the fact that taking this approach is fallacious and lacking real substance.
> 
> You guys keep having fun in here. I'm going to exit the fuck back out of here 🤣


Have you ever seen a 36 page thread stay on topic? Unless its tits and ass pics, ain't no thread staying on topic for more than 10 pages, 5 pages or less if it turns political lol.


----------



## DF

nissan11 said:


> That is irrelevant


I’m pretty sure every guy here has grabbed a pussy.  There is a difference between consenting grabbing and  non consensual grabbing of course.

If a chick was crying during sex.  I’d stop & think she is having some huge regrets Fukn me.  Then I’d be waiting for the cops to come arrest me for rape.


----------



## Send0

Cochino said:


> Have you ever seen a 36 page thread stay on topic? Unless its tits and ass pics, ain't no thread staying on topic for more than 10 pages, 5 pages or less if it turns political lol.


With a political thread, it takes about 5 posts before shit goes off the rails. People don't know how to actually have a real back and forth conversation without trying to dominate the other person or "prove" them wrong.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

DF said:


> This whole Ukraine conflict reminds me of the school yard bully.  Everyone sees the skinny kid getting picked on, but nobody steps up & glad its not them.  Sometimes you need a guy to come & punch that fukr right in the face.


Everyone sees the poor skinny kid getting picked on and assumes he’s being bullied….

But did anyone happen to pause and wonder if the skinny dork might have antagonized the bully until he snapped?


----------



## DF

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Everyone sees the poor skinny kid getting picked on and assumes he’s being bullied….
> 
> But did anyone happen to pause and wonder if the skinny dork might have antagonized the bully until he snapped?


Yes! Finally are we talking about Cobra Kai!?? 😃


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

DF said:


> Yes! Finally are we talking about Cobra Kai!?? 😃


Boom! Exactly!!! Johnny was quietly enjoying his life until that fucking loudmouth from Jersey moved in and started shit.


----------



## DF

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Boom! Exactly!!! Johnny was quietly enjoying his life until that fucking loudmouth from Jersey moved in and started shit.


I love the show & can’t get enough.


----------



## Cochino

Send0 said:


> With a political thread, it takes about 5 posts before shit goes off the rails. People don't know how to actually have a real back and forth conversation without trying to dominate the other person or "prove" them wrong.


You are right. Idk I'm 60 and been around a while. Before internet and social media everything has changed.  People used to exchange their thoughts in person and things were much more civil.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

I think a lot of it is taken out of context.  Irony and humor can be lost in the Interwebs.  I try to assume for the most part people are just being funny.


----------



## lifter6973

DF said:


> Is this coming from a guy that has no problem Fukn a chick that’s crying? 🤣🤣


lol that reminds me, of course uncle rapey also has no problem with it, why would he?
Its ok to rape someone if you marry them later on so its ok to grab someone by the pussy. If they don't consent give them an engagement ring?


----------



## lifter6973

Human_Backhoe said:


> I think a lot of it is taken out of context.  Irony and humor can be lost in the Interwebs.  I try to assume for the most part people are just being funny.


Not me man. I'm dead fucking serious.


----------



## Methyl mike

Cochino said:


> You are right. Idk I'm 60 and been around a while. Before internet and social media everything has changed.  People used to exchange their thoughts in person and things were much more civil.


Social media has made people steadily dumber lazier and significantly more entitled and yet with almost zero EQ (Emotional IQ.) I predicted all of this when myspace took off years ago. It's actually tougher to have to get dressed and drive to see someone and talk to them when you can click "like" and block people who don't agree with you or say things that hurt your feelings. A generation ago if your feelings got hurt your parents told you to stop crying and toughen up, Facebook and Twitter now offer refuge, "here come bring your tears (and time) over here, you'll be welcomed and cherished princess." 

Face to face conversations went to phone calls, phoelne calls to text messages, texts to "like." Who knows what's coming, probably some way to "like" something with less effort I guess.


----------



## Joliver

When I left this thread we were talking about energy, stocks, strategic shenanigans. I came back a few days later and it's "sniffing kids" and parents giving "warm touches." 

I'm giving you dirtbags a few days to get your shit together.

When I come back on monday...ish....we'd better be fighting about covid, vaccines, and masks--or I'm outta here for good. I swear.


----------



## Methyl mike

Joliver said:


> When I left this thread we were talking about energy, stocks, strategic shenanigans. I came back a few days later and it's "sniffing kids" and parents giving "warm touches."
> 
> I'm giving you dirtbags a few days to get your shit together.
> 
> When I come back on monday...ish....we'd better be fighting about covid, vaccines, and masks--or I'm outta here for good. I swear.


Who's the best???


----------



## Joliver

Methyl mike said:


> Who's the best???



J
O
L
I
V
E
R

Is the best!!!!!!!

Edit: don't even think about it CJ and Send0.


----------



## Methyl mike

I was shocked Putin invaded and the explanation I find most likely true is that he was going on bad Intel. Most likely he was told he would face little to no resistance, open arms and such and that apparently was not the case. Invading this time of year is a guaranteed fail if ukraine fights back so someone somewhere has made the president of Russia out for a fool. Interesting to see who it was, if we ever find out. 

I copied the following from Quora "
Can NATO stop a Russian invasion of Ukraine?
It doesn’t need to any more.





Making war during Rasputitsa
Rasputitsa, or mud season, occurs every spring and autumn in eastern Europe. Spring thaw and autumn rains turn the countryside into nearly impassable mud for about six weeks each. You need to plan offensives such that they either begin right after the mud season, or else that they end just as the mud season begins, because during the period you’re limited to very limited, very defensible paved road network only.
With the climate change upon us the mud season could be just a few weeks away. Should Russia invade today it could only have 2–3 weeks of operations before they grind down to a halt for 6 weeks or so due to a perfectly predictable, seasonal shift in weather. They might also have another 6–8 weeks, but you don’t plan a major offensive operation just before the mud season.
The window of opportunity is essentially closed until May or June, when the ground dries up sufficiently to enable significant operations. Yes, you could still launch limited operations and score tactical success, then hunker down in a defensive posture … and allow your enemy all the time in the world to mobilize, train new units even and secure generous international help. That’s how you lose wars, you don’t plan to take a tiny little bite of the enemy state then wait for the inevitable coutnerattack."


----------



## Terry Davis

I'm glad we're at least all on the same page that johnny was the real hero in karate kid and ralph machio is just a fucking asshole nerd that should've been shoved in a locker and left there.


----------



## Terry Davis

I personally thought greg conte had one of the best takes on the situation idk if any of u guys follow him on telegram idk


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Oh so you still believe the election was stolen from Trump, huh?
> Are you really that stupid?



Look bud, you ain't using your head here. 

Think about it for a minute.  

What exactly do you think it is Trump did wrong?

Your own words.   Not DNC propoganda network talking points


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Hey there mensa guy, I just picked the most recent of many. Of course Trump did a shit ton of corrupt things. Trumptards really do have broken brains.
> For the millionth fucking time, I'm not a liberal mensa guy. Get that through your thick skull.  I vote for the person, not the party. Like I said, we had two shit choices this time around just like last time.



Then tell me, how Donald Trump is guilty of something that Joe biden isn't.  

In your own words please, not DNC propoganda network talking points


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Look bud, you ain't using your head here.
> 
> Think about it for a minute.
> 
> What exactly do you think it is Trump did wrong?
> 
> Your own words.   Not DNC propoganda network talking points


He didn't act like a man and take his loss like every other President/candidate before him.  To this day he is still lying about his loss. He then tried to make up his own rules to throw out electoral votes. Democracy prevailed over his fragile ego.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Then tell me, how Donald Trump is guilty of something that Joe biden isn't.
> 
> In your own words please, not DNC propoganda network talking points


Again, I don't like either of them. Both are corrupt.


----------



## nidnoy

What does it say about the USA that in the last two elections we had the following three choices: trump, Biden and Clinton. And the fact that people from the squad and Marjorie Taylor Greene and Boebert are actually part of the higher levels of our government?  How is it possible that there is such a lack of any quality leadership?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Fyi.  Crenshaw is worse than Pelosi for using his position to make money.  Not only in the market but by accepting options to try and pass legislation. 


ALL politicians are cunts!


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> He didn't act like a man and take his loss like every other President/candidate before him.  To this day he is still lying about his loss. He then tried to make up his own rules to throw out electoral votes. Democracy prevailed over his fragile ego.



As far as I can tell, Donald Trump left the Whitehouse and Joe Biden moved in.

So how is it he didn't accept the transfer of power like you suggested?  Please explain to me exactly what you think he did wrong. 

What do you mean "he made up his own rules to overthrow electoral votes".?   Please explain this comment in your own words.   Because so far all I'm hearing is DNC propoganda network talking points.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Again, I don't like either of them. Both are corrupt.



But you said Trump was corrupt and dirty, and that's why Joe Biden was 'elected' so please explain to me what it is you think Donald Trump has done, that Joe Biden has not.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Again, I don't like either of them. Both are corrupt.



But you said Trump was corrupt and dirty, so please explain to me what it is you think Donald Trump has done, that Joe Biden has not


nidnoy said:


> What does it say about the USA that in the last two elections we had the following three choices: trump, Biden and Clinton. And the fact that people from the squad and Marjorie Taylor Greene and Boebert are actually part of the higher levels of our government?  How is it possible that there is such a lack of any quality leadership?



I think in America these days, and possibly the world, perception is reality.

We've not only got an extremely biased and corrupt media, but the government itself is even more corrupt and they collude with each other.

How else could they make a blithering, mumbling idiot who's been caught fleecing millions of dollars from foreign companies seem like "good ole honest Amtrak Joe" to millions of people? 

Most of the news is lies and propaganda.   We don't have a free press anymore.

The democrat party propoganda networks created Joe Biden.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> As far as I can tell, Donald Trump left the Whitehouse and Joe Biden moved in.
> 
> So how is it he didn't accept the transfer of power like you suggested?  Please explain to me exactly what you think he did wrong.
> 
> What do you mean "he made up his own rules to overthrow electoral votes".?   Please explain this comment in your own words.   Because so far all I'm hearing is DNC propoganda network talking points.


Well since neither you nor I, nor I suspect anyone in this thread, were there or privy to sensitive information, I guess we'll have to let the courts decide... 









						Jan. 6 Committee Lays Out Potential Criminal Charges Against Trump
					

In a court filing, the panel said there was enough evidence to suggest that the former president might have engaged in a criminal conspiracy as he fought to remain in office.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> Well since neither you nor I, nor I suspect anyone in this thread, were there or privy to sensitive information, I guess we'll have to let the courts decide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan. 6 Committee Lays Out Potential Criminal Charges Against Trump
> 
> 
> In a court filing, the panel said there was enough evidence to suggest that the former president might have engaged in a criminal conspiracy as he fought to remain in office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



"Suggests".  "May have".  Etc.  Citing the "Jan 6 commission" which is something we all know for a fact to be a partisan show for political reasons and not an investigation of any crimes.  No reasonable person could believe otherwise. 

And you cited the new York times.   Probably one of the biggest non television DNC propoganda networks in the world.

I'm asking you, in your own words to tell me what you think Trump did wrong and why Joe Biden hasn't done the same thing


----------



## Human_Backhoe

CJ said:


> Well since neither you nor I, nor I suspect anyone in this thread, were there or privy to sensitive information, I guess we'll have to let the courts decide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan. 6 Committee Lays Out Potential Criminal Charges Against Trump
> 
> 
> In a court filing, the panel said there was enough evidence to suggest that the former president might have engaged in a criminal conspiracy as he fought to remain in office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



Whatever msm says these day I tend to go look up the exact opposite of that.....they have lost credibility.  Can't trust them or the alternative sources.  That leaves hour or so of research on each topic that is relevant to you.



I am certainly not a trump fan. He ran his yap so badly that people turned out in droves to vote him out. 

Maybe we can also come to the conclusion that big tech and MSM as well as Hillary Clinton set him up from the get go?

We already know they fabricated the "Steele" dosier to get illegal fisa warrants and Obama turned the CIA against him.  Now we find that the Hillary campaign was digging through his servers. 



Trump was a cunt.  But let face it all the odds were against him.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> "Suggests".  "May have".  Etc.  Citing the "Jan 6 commission" which is something we all know for a fact to be a partisan show for political reasons and not an investigation of any crimes.  No reasonable person could believe otherwise.
> 
> And you cited the new York times.   Probably one of the biggest non television DNC propoganda networks in the world.
> 
> I'm asking you, in your own words to tell me what you think Trump did wrong and why Joe Biden hasn't done the same thing


Again, you/I/we don't know what happened, and I've never stated otherwise. But it is in the court system now, so the fact that the NY Times reported it means nothing. Just a deflection tactic on your part.

My own words, and your own words also, hold absolutely zero merit. We weren't there. We know nothing.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

the election was fair. What led to it was pretty fucking disgusting.  

Trump was to egotistical or stupid to go after what mattered! 

Or option 3.. everyone is in on it in those circles and now the American population has no faith in the institutions it was built on and both sides want to tear it down .... It won't look pretty.


----------



## silentlemon1011

I think you're all wrong

We need Jimmy Carter back

Best POTUS in modern history.


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> Again, you/I/we don't know what happened, and I've never stated otherwise. But it is in the court system now, so the fact that the NY Times reported it means nothing. Just a deflection tactic on your part.
> 
> My own words, and your own words also, hold absolutely zero merit. We weren't there. We know nothing.




In other words, you're not going to answer the question. 

But you admit freely that neither the new York times, nor the "Jan 6 commission" can be relied upon for truth and accuracy, but you also suggest the official narrative and therefore accepted truth should be up to them?

You're all over the place here man. 

I'm just asking you a simple question. 

What is it you think Trump did wrong that Joe Biden hasn't?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> In other words, you're not going to answer the question.
> 
> But you admit freely that neither the new York times, nor the "Jan 6 commission" can be relied upon for truth and accuracy, but you also suggest the official narrative and therefore accepted truth should be up to them?
> 
> You're all over the place here man.
> 
> I'm just asking you a simple question.
> 
> What is it you think Trump did wrong that Joe Biden hasn't?



Trump fucked up
should have been more like.Uncle Jimmy


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> Trump fucked up
> should have been more like.Uncle Jimmy



I think yes, Trump fucked up.  Everyone does. 

But what is it Trump did wrong, that Joe Biden didn't?


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> In other words, you're not going to answer the


I did. I said that I have no idea. I was not there, nor privy to any sensitive information. 


Hughinn said:


> question.
> 
> But you admit freely that neither the new York times, nor the "Jan 6 commission" can be relied upon for truth and accuracy, but you also suggest the official narrative should be up to them?


I said no such words. You have a terrible habit of putting words in people's mouths. You should really work on addressing that flaw. 


Hughinn said:


> You're all over the place here man.


I'm incredibky consistent. You just haven't bothered to look at what I've said previously, or are simply making things up to try to support your arguments. 


Hughinn said:


> I'm just asking you a simple question.
> 
> What is it you think Trump did wrong that Joe Biden hasn't?


Again, I never made any claims for/against this.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Hughinn said:


> I think yes, Trump fucked up.  Everyone does.
> 
> But what is it Trump did wrong, that Joe Biden didn't?



When he called the election corrupt as opposed to telling the truth about big tech big pharma  and msm. As well he had access to alphabet boys investigations into him and his campaign.  

Instead he deliberately eroded people's faith in the institutions that were built.


----------



## TODAY

silentlemon1011 said:


> I think you're all wrong
> 
> We need Jimmy Carter back
> 
> Best POTUS in modern history.


This is a spicy take.


Jimmy's an extraordinary human being, but was far from an effective leader.


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> I did. I said that I have no idea. I was not there, nor privy to any sensitive information.
> 
> I said no such words. You have a terrible habit of putting words in people's mouths. You should really work on addressing that flaw.
> 
> I'm incredibky consistent. You just haven't bothered to look at what I've said previously, or are simply making things up to try to support your arguments.
> 
> Again, I never made any claims for/against this.



So, to be clear, your saying that you can't name anything you believe trump did wrong, and your going to rely on the January 6 committee and the new York times to tell you?

Gotcha


----------



## Human_Backhoe

The last president was Dwight D Eisenhower.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> So, to be clear, your saying that you can't name anything you believe trump did wrong, and your going to rely on the January 6 committee and the new York times to tell you?
> 
> Gotcha


Nope. What I'm saying is that I can not say that he did or did not do anything wrong.... And neither can you, nor probably anyone here. 

Those are my exact words, no need to continue trying to twist them.


----------



## Hughinn

Human_Backhoe said:


> When he called the election corrupt as opposed to telling the truth about big tech big pharma  and msm. As well he had access to alphabet boys investigations into him and his campaign.
> 
> Instead he deliberately eroded people's faith in the institutions that were built.



Maybe Trump honestly believes that the election wasn't conducted honestly and fairly.  He wouldn't be alone in that belief. 

And like every American, he has a right to voice his opinion to. 

Why do consider that wrong?   

Joe Biden lied about the shooting of Jakob Blake and Kyle Rittenhouse.   Wasn't that wrong in the same way?


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> Nope. What I'm saying is that I can not say that he did or did not do anything wrong.... And neither can you, nor probably anyone here.
> 
> Those are my exact words, no need to continue trying to twist them.



You're twisting your own words. 

You posted a new York times article as evidence that Donald Trump did something wrong.    You said you believe them. 

So I'm asking you exactly what you think he did wrong?   It's a simple answer if you believe the new York times like you say you do.

Then what did Donald Trump do wrong, that Joe Biden didn't?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Hughinn said:


> Maybe Trump honestly believes that the election wasn't conducted honestly and fairly.  He wouldn't be alone in that belief.
> 
> And like every American, he has a right to voice his opinion to.
> 
> Why do consider that wrong?
> 
> Joe Biden lied about the shooting of Jakob Blake and Kyle Rittenhouse.   Wasn't that wrong in the same way?



Because he didn't honestly believe it. Eric Trump had already fought the court battles by that point and it was very clear what had gone on. 

Biden on those shooting eroded faith in elected officials not the the election. 

Maybe you you could and should blame Hillary and Obama for destroying the faith in the Justice Department.


----------



## Hughinn

Human_Backhoe said:


> Because he didn't honestly believe it. Eric Trump had already fought the court battles by that point and it was very clear what had gone on.
> 
> Biden on those shooting eroded faith in elected officials not the the election.
> 
> Maybe you you could and should blame Hillary and Obama for destroying the faith in the Justice Department.




I'm not sure how you can know what Donald Trump personally believes.  

I agree that Obama and Hillary weaponized the justice system to throw down political rivals.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> You're twisting your own words.
> 
> You posted a new York times article as evidence that Donald Trump did something wrong.    You said you believe them.


No, I posted an article reporting that charges have been filed. It's on many news outlets, as it's news.

And YET AGAIN, I make no claims as to knowing anthing, as I was not there nor do I have any special information. You seem to have an issue accepting this statement, not sure as to why.


Hughinn said:


> So I'm asking you exactly what you think he did wrong?   It's a simple answer if you believe the new York times like you say you do.


I believe the NYT when they reported the court filings. There is a link in the article to the court filings.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Hughinn said:


> I'm not sure how you can know what Donald Trump personally believes.




Because of the information and public statements of Eric Trump.  Because of the timelines of the suits.  

Did his son Eric who was fighting these battles not disclose the court disclosures to his father?

Or did he willfully ignore it?


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> No, I posted an article reporting that charges have been filed. It's on many news outlets, as it's news.
> 
> And YET AGAIN, I make no claims as to knowing anthing, as I was not there nor do I have any special information. You seem to have an issue accepting this statement, not sure as to why.
> 
> I believe the NYT when they reported the court filings. There is a link in the article to the court filings.



Then you don't believe the Court filings and accusations are true?   Or you do?

Or you posted that article in answer to my question about what did trump do wrong that Joe Biden didn't do, in order to make what point exactly? Especially if you admit the article proves nothing past some court filing that doesn't mean anything


----------



## Hughinn

Human_Backhoe said:


> Because of the information and public statements of Eric Trump.  Because of the timelines of the suits.
> 
> Did his son Eric who was fighting these battles not disclose the court disclosures to his father?
> 
> Or did he willfully ignore it?



I don't think Eric Trump and Donald Trump are the same person. 

And I can't say I know for sure what either them personally believe. 

How can you?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Hughinn said:


> I don't think Eric Trump and Donald Trump are the same person.
> 
> And I can't say I know for sure what either them personally believe.
> 
> How can you?



Because he has made public statements to the contrary.


----------



## DF

I did have high hopes for Trump.  Unfortunately he was not even given a fair chance from the get go.  His personality and his stupid twitter posts were no help.  His inability to listen to advisors was horrible.  He totally lost me when he awkwardly held up the Bible in front of the church. 🙈


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> Then you don't believe the Court filings and accusations are true?   Or you do?


Court filings, yes. The accusations.....see previous 10+ times where I stated that I have no idea. I'm starting to question your mental capacity for continuously asking the same things over and over, and not accepting my replies. 🤔


Hughinn said:


> Or you posted that article in answer to my question about what did trump do wrong that Joe Biden didn't do, in order to make what point exactly? Especially if you admit the article proves nothing past some court filing that doesn't mean anything


I never made any statements to this. Not even sure why what one does would justify the other anyway. Didn't your mom ever say... I don't care what "insert name here" did, you're not doing it.?

But to be clear to you.... I think Biden is a fool. But that has nothing to do with what I'm even saying


----------



## Human_Backhoe

I'm all done with US political shit for the day.....gonna go look at the bickering in the tranny threads now lol


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> Court filings, yes. The accusations.....see previous 10+ times where I stated that I have no idea. I'm starting to question your mental capacity for continuously asking the same things over and over, and not accepting my replies. 🤔
> 
> I never made any statements to this. Not even sure why what one does would justify the other anyway. Didn't your mom ever say... I don't care what "insert name here" did, you're not doing it.?



Why did you post an article in answer to my question, if you don't stand by the statements of the article?

Exactly what point we're trying to make past the sake of argument?

Speak plainly.  No more twisting and deflection.   We both know court filings don't prove or answer anything.  

You posted that article in response to my question, now you refuse to say why. 

Tell me why.


----------



## Hughinn

Human_Backhoe said:


> I'm all done with US political shit for the day.....gonna go look at the bickering in the tranny threads now lol



I have a point I'm getting at here.  

I just need  CJ to give me honest answers before I can make it. 

Sorry for the hassle.  Have a good day.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> Why did you post an article in answer to my question, if you don't stand by the statements of the article?
> 
> Exactly what point we're trying to make past the sake of argument?
> 
> Speak plainly.  No more twisting and deflection.   We both know court filings don't prove or answer anything.
> 
> You posted that article in response to my question, now you refuse to say why.
> 
> Tell me why.


I believe that @CJ is trying to point out that the question of Trump's complicity in any nefarious dealings is far from answered.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> Why did you post an article in answer to my question, if you don't stand by the statements of the article?
> 
> Exactly what point we're trying to make past the sake of argument?
> 
> Speak plainly.  No more twisting and deflection.
> 
> You posted that article in response to my question, now you refuse to say why.
> 
> Tell me why.


Yet again.... To show that the courts filings have been made. 

I can link many other news outlets reporting the same, but I would think that the link to the court filings should be enough, which is in the article.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Hughinn said:


> I have a point I'm getting at here.
> 
> I just need  CJ to give me honest answers before I can make it.
> 
> Sorry for the hassle.  Have a good day.



I honestly see no hassle from you or @CJ 

I really think all these elites are all on the same side. That's why I really dislike current politics.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> I have a point I'm getting at here.
> 
> I just need  CJ to give me honest answers before I can make it.
> 
> Sorry for the hassle.  Have a good day.


I've answered every question, multiple times. Put your glasses on, or concentrate really hard because you just don't understand.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> As far as I can tell, Donald Trump left the Whitehouse and Joe Biden moved in.
> 
> So how is it he didn't accept the transfer of power like you suggested?  Please explain to me exactly what you think he did wrong.
> 
> What do you mean "he made up his own rules to overthrow electoral votes".?   Please explain this comment in your own words.   Because so far all I'm hearing is DNC propoganda network talking points.


He pressured the VP to not accept the electoral votes. He also pressured the VP to stall the process so he could try and make up alternate electorates. He pressured Georgia to make false claims. He tried to replace officials to follow his orders but thankfully many on his own team told him he was nuts. He stalled the transfer process as long as he could until his adminstration was forced to follow protocol.
These are just what he did in the open. Think what he tried that has still to come to the surface. Like I said thankfully even those in his own circle knew he was full of shit and did not allow him to subvert democracy.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> I believe that @CJ is trying to point out that the question of Trump's complicity in any nefarious dealings is far from answered.



I know exactly what CJ is trying to do. 

I just want him to admit it.  

If he will, I can move on.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> I know exactly what CJ is trying to do.
> 
> I just want him to admit it.
> 
> If he will, I can move on.


I, uh...


I'm not so sure that you do


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> Yet again.... To show that the courts filings have been made.
> 
> I can link many other news outlets reporting the same, but I would think that the link to the court filings should be enough, which is in the article.



So then the court filings were not proof anything and did not answer my question about what illegal acts trump committed, but you posted it anyway. 

I get that. 

If it didn't answer the question, then why did you post it in response to the question?


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> I, uh...
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure that you do



Just hang on.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> I know exactly what CJ is trying to do.
> 
> I just want him to admit it.
> 
> If he will, I can move on.


To be crystal clear.... again.... I don't know anything as fact, you don't know anything as fact, probably nobody here knows anything as fact.

Us arguing about it is ridiculous. There have been court filings, let the legal system sort trough it, with all the evidence that I/you/we don't have.

And I never said anyone did or did not do anything wrong. I've been steadfast in saying.... I do not know.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> He pressured the VP to not accept the electoral votes. He also pressured the VP to stall the process so he could try and make up alternate electorates. He pressured Georgia to make false claims. He tried to replace officials to follow his orders but thankfully many on his own team told him he was nuts. He stalled the transfer process as long as he could until his adminstration was forced to follow protocol.
> These are just what he did in the open. Think what he tried that has still to come to the surface. Like I said thankfully even those in his own circle knew he was full of shit and did not allow him to subvert democracy.



Since when is any of that out of the norm for the current state of American politics?


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> To be crystal clear.... again.... I don't know anything as fact, you don't know anything as fact, probably nobody here knows anything as fact.
> 
> Us arguing about it is ridiculous. There have been court filings, let the legal system sort trough it, with all the evidence that I/you/we don't have.



In other words, you don't stand for nothing past the sake of argument in this case. 

Or you believe trump did something and you're not inclined to say. 

That's the only two reasons you could have to post that article in response to a question that it doesn't really answer. 

So which is it?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Since when is any of that out of the norm for the current state of American politics?


Wake up. No president before has ever done this to this level. The guy lost so he said fuck it, I'll destroy everything on the way out and further divide America with my lies.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Wake up. No president before has ever done this to this level. The guy lost so he said fuck it, I'll destroy everything on the way out and further divide America with my lies.



No president ever before used political pressure to benifit himself in an election?

No president before told lies for political gain?

Do you really believe that?

That's very childish


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Human_Backhoe said:


> I'm all done with US political shit for the day.....gonna go look at the bickering in the tranny threads now lol



Fuck me. Nothing going on there this week.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> No president ever before used political pressure to benifit himself in an election?
> 
> Do you really believe that?


Show me proof that any other sitting president did what he did.
Ill wait.
Your own words too, not some far right bullshit you think is real.


----------



## Iron1

Ya'll wake up with a hard on for this sort of stuff?


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Show me proof that any other sitting president did what he did.
> Ill wait.
> Your own words too, not some far right bullshit you think is real.



How about Joe Biden?

Why did he lie and misconstrue the circumstances around the shooting of Jakob Blake?

Did he not know his lies would create political violence in the town of Kenosha?  Did he not do so for political gain?


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> In other words, you don't stand for nothing past the sake of argument in this case.
> 
> Or you believe trump did something and you're not inclined to say.
> 
> That's the only two reasons you could have to post that article in response to a question that it doesn't really answer.
> 
> So which is it?


My post was about saying to let the courts decide, since you were so adament that he did nothing wrong, arguing against people that he did do something wrong. 

I pointed out that we know nothing, so let the courts decide, as filings have been made. 

Nothing more, nothing less. No presumption of guilt. No support of Biden. Nothing else.


----------



## CJ

Iron1 said:


> Ya'll wake up with a hard on for this sort of stuff?


Yeah, I'm glad I have to get to work now, I can escape this ridiculousness. 🤣


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> How about Joe Biden?
> 
> Why did he lie and misconstrue the circumstances around the shooting of Jakob Blake?
> 
> Did he not know his lies would create political violence in the town of Kenosha?  Did he not do so for political gain?


How many times are you going to deflect? That is not the same thing. Remember too, the election was over and Trump did all this. Where is the proof that any other sitting president has done this.
I was fine with Trump until he acted like a cunt when he lost and then further divided the country.

Ill give you credit for one thing bro. You have pretty good deceptive and manipulative speech point patterns in an attempt to make your bullshit points look valid, maybe even better than Trump.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> How many times are you going to deflect? That is not the same thing. Remember too, the election was over and Trump did all this. Where is the proof that any other sitting president has done this.
> I was fine with Trump until he acted like a cunt when he lost and then further divided the country.
> 
> Ill give you credit for one thing bro. You have pretty good deceptive and manipulative speech point patterns in an attempt to make your bullshit points look valid, maybe even better than Trump.



How is it not the same thing?

You're accusing Donald Trump of telling lies, using political pressure and inciting violence to benifit himself politically.

Joe Biden did exactly the same thing. 

The only difference is that one did it on behalf of the democrat party and the establishment , and the other did it in opposition.

There's fundamentally no difference


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> How is it not the same thing?
> 
> You're accusing Donald Trump of telling lies, using political pressure and inciting violence to benifit himself politically.
> 
> Joe Biden did exactly the same thing.
> 
> The only difference is that one did it on behalf of the democrat party and the establishment , and the other did it in opposition.
> 
> It's no difference


Read my post again, there is a big difference and you are spouting your opinion which is fine but it isn't fact.
For sanity bro, let's just agree to disagree. I don't want this to get out of hand and you to have another tough guy episode. I get the feeling you really enjoy arguing just to argue.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Read my post again, there is a big difference and you are spouting your opinion which is fine but it isn't fact.
> For sanity bro, let's just agree to disagree. I don't want this to get out of hand and you to have another tough guy episode. I get the feeling you really enjoy arguing just to argue.



If it's your opinion.

Then explain to me how it's different.

Joe Biden told lies to incite a riot that he thought would benefit him politically.

Joe Biden uses political pressure to help himself.   He literally supported more corporate sanctions against the state of Georgia for changing its own voting laws, than he has the mullahs of Iran for enriching uranium.
And does so to help himself and his party politically and electorally. 

So why don't you explain why it's different to all of us here.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> If it's your opinion.
> 
> Then explain to me how it's different.
> 
> Joe Biden told lies to incite a riot that he thought would benefit him politically.
> 
> Joe Biden uses political pressure to help himself.   He literally supported more corporate sanctions against the state of Georgia for changing its own voting laws, than he has the mullahs of Iran for enriching uranium.
> And does so to help himself and his party politically and electorally.
> 
> So why don't you explain why it's different to all of us here.


Anything I say will not get through your head. You will spin it or interpret as something different. That or you will deflect.
We just don't have the same opinions. It's ok bro.


----------



## DF

Hey!  You know what’s going to come out of this investigation?

Absolutely nothing.. just like every other investigation.  Zero… ziltch … nada

Politicians at this high a level.  Never pay a price for anything..


----------



## Hughinn

DF said:


> Hey!  You know what’s going to come out of this investigation?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.. just like every other investigation.  Zero… ziltch … nada
> 
> Politicians at this high a level.  Never pay a price for anything..



The things that will come out of this investigation, will be exact what the intentions of creating the investigation was in the first place. 

To create a political theater where the democrat party can posture and point to their political opposition to portray themselves as the good guys to the stupid people who buy into it.

It's not like it's a real investigation.  That building has more cameras than anywhere else on earth.  A junior detective with access to the footage could wrap this up in week if they were attempting to be honest about anything.


----------



## DF

Hughinn said:


> The things that will come out of this investigation, will be exact what the intentions of creating the investigation was in the first place.
> 
> To create a political theater where the democrat party can posture and point to their political opposition to portray themselves as the good guys to the stupid people who buy into it.
> 
> It's not like it's a real investigation.  That building has more cameras than anywhere else on earth.  A junior detective with access to the footage could wrap this up in week if they were attempting to be honest about anything.


Yes,  that was my point in less words. 😂😂


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Anything I say will not get through your head. You will spin it or interpret as something different. That or you will deflect.
> We just don't have the same opinions. It's ok bro.




In other words, you can't explain how the actions of Donald Trump and Joe Biden are fundamentally different from each other.

That's because they're not.

The democrat party sending paid activists to scream profanities and claw at the doors of a political process on the confirmation of a supreme court justice or to encite violent riots in major cities for political leverage is no different than the other party staging a protest during the confirmation process of a president that turned into a riot.

the same people on both sides told lies and used  political pressure and political violence to help themselves politically. In some instances on both sides things got out of hand for various reasons

the only real difference is that one was supported and endorsed by the establishment and the democrat party, funded by corporate America and organized by paid activists and the others were  a rag tag group of various individuals protesting in opposition.

thusly the propaganda networks tell different stories about the same type of events and people like yourself buy into one side or the other.

Pro establishment vs anti establishment. 

With the establishment itself playing both sides


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Both parties are equally as bad.
Vote independent or libertarian if you want real change.

Neither the Republican or Democratic party have anything in your best interest.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> In other words, you can't explain how the actions of Donald Trump and Joe Biden are fundamentally different from each other.
> 
> That's because they're not.
> 
> The democrat party sending paid activists to scream profanities and claw at the doors of a political process on the confirmation of a supreme court justice or to encite violent riots in major cities for political leverage is no different than the other party staging a protest during the confirmation process of a president that turned into a riot.
> 
> the same people on both sides told lies and used  political pressure and political violence to help themselves politically. In some instances on both sides things got out of hand for various reasons
> 
> the only real difference is that one was supported and endorsed by the establishment and the democrat party, funded by corporate America and organized by paid activists and the others were  a rag tag group of various individuals protesting in opposition.
> 
> thusly the propaganda networks tell different stories about the same type of events and people like yourself buy into one side or the other.
> 
> Pro establishment vs anti establishment.
> 
> With the establishment itself playing both sides


Anything I say will not get through your head. You will spin it or interpret as something different. That or you will deflect.
We just don't have the same opinions. It's ok bro.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Anything I say will not get through your head. You will spin it or interpret as something different. That or you will deflect.
> We just don't have the same opinions. It's ok bro.



I get it. It's okay.

You can't have anything to refute me with in terms of logic and reason.    Just emotionally driven mainstream media talking points.
Very common with left leaning people.

I'm done anyway.  I've made my point.

Hopefully you'll think about it for a little while.

Thank you for your relative civility in our discussion


----------



## Methyl mike

Hughinn said:


> Look bud, you ain't using your head here.
> 
> Think about it for a minute.
> 
> What exactly do you think it is Trump did wrong?
> 
> Your own words.   Not DNC propoganda network talking points


Even my loyal libturd friends can admit the left manipulated the election with mail in ballots. I wouldnt go so far as to say the election was stolen but it certainly would not have turned out the way it did without covid and mail in ballots.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I get it. It's okay.
> 
> You can't have anything to refute me with in terms of logic and reason.    Just emotionally driven mainstream media talking points.
> Very common with left leaning people.
> 
> I'm done anyway.  I've made my point.
> 
> Hopefully you'll think about it for a little while.
> 
> Thank you for your relative civility in our discussion


I don't think you made any point. You won't get me to say oh hey, you are right and I am wrong. If you want to know why I have the opinion I have go back and read my responses. You just keep asking the same shit when I have explained it already and then you make a statement acting like you won something. You didn't.


----------



## Hughinn

😙


----------



## Methyl mike

Thread is going downhill.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Methyl mike said:


> Thread is going downhill.


Going?


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> Going?


Dumpsta Fiyahhh


----------



## Joliver

Iron1 said:


> Ya'll wake up with a hard on for this sort of stuff?



Because my girlfriend's daughter left her slutty Valentine's day lingerie in the back of my truck and I got in trouble for it. Now...everyone online has to pay. I don't even know where Russia is on a map. But it won't stop me. Nothing will. I want to see it all burn. I want everyone to suffer. 🔥🌏🔥


----------



## GSgator

Looks like he is stepping  up the  bombing campaign.


Human_Backhoe said:


> Whatever msm says these day I tend to go look up the exact opposite of that.....they have lost credibility.  Can't trust them or the alternative sources.  That leaves hour or so of research on each topic that is relevant to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am certainly not a trump fan. He ran his yap so badly that people turned out in droves to vote him out.
> 
> Maybe we can also come to the conclusion that big tech and MSM as well as Hillary Clinton set him up from the get go?
> 
> We already know they fabricated the "Steele" dosier to get illegal fisa warrants and Obama turned the CIA against him.  Now we find that the Hillary campaign was digging through his servers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was a cunt.  But let face it all the odds were against him.


I’ll be honest here when Trump was voted in I felt this feeling of hopelessness and I’ll be honest again I didn’t vote because FUCK Hillary. You know what Trump did for me he opened my eyes to how corrupt the system is . I didn’t give a rats ass about politics pre Covid.   Then  I’m watching CNN and I just couldnt take the end of the world BS and I also started having  a fascination of why is everybody after this one guy what did he do. Then I started using what I was taught in elementary and middle school which they don’t teach anymore logical thinking I opened my eyes and started forming my own conclusions and I WOW it didn’t take long to see thru the Narrative and it was all Crystal clear.  Trump is just one piece of this broken puzzle don’t get hung up on him look at the bigger picture the picture he allowed so many Americans to see .


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> Looks like he is stepping  up the  bombing campaign.
> 
> I’ll be honest here when Trump was voted in I felt this feeling of hopelessness and I’ll be honest again I didn’t vote because FUCK Hillary. You know what Trump did for me he opened my eyes to how corrupt the system is . I didn’t give a rats ass about politics pre Covid.   Then  I’m watching CNN and I just couldnt take the end of the world BS and I also started having  a fascination of why is everybody after this one guy what did he do. Then I started using what I was taught in elementary and middle school which they don’t teach anymore logical thinking I opened my eyes and started forming my own conclusions and I WOW it didn’t take long to see thru the Narrative and it was all Crystal clear.  Trump is just one piece of this broken puzzle don’t get hung up on him look at the bigger picture the picture he allowed so many Americans to see .



I can only give this post one like.

But I was just like you.   I didn't vote for Donald Trump.  But I couldn't bring myself to vote for Hillary. 

Then I seen the establishment come together and the media act like  animals in united hatred for the guy.   And I remember thinking "what the fuck is the big deal? The guy's just trying to do his job". 

The closer I watched and looked, the clearer it became.

Trump was an interloper to the established ruling class.   He was a disruption to their lives because he honestly thought he was the president and he intended to do what he said would do and expected those in Washington to what he told them.

So they hated him.  They don't want another Trump.  They'll go through any length at this point to prevent trump or the people who support him from participating in any influential way in the political process. 

Trump proved to me, that we do not have a democracy. 

All the howling of the lefty lunatics that Trump was destroying democracy when he was showing us clearly that it's already gone.

There is in fact an established ruling class, deep state or shadow government.... whatever you want to call it.   It's real.  

And there's no "voting ourselves" out of this mess anymore.   Because The establishment will not allow it.

Lastly, so many Americans are utterly brainwashed and absorbed, that there's no brining them back.   

I don't see a way out of this that's not going to be ugly.    I hope I'm wrong.    But the establishment no longer tolerates dissenting opinions or speech.  They've got almost all of the money now, and the land.  

It's just going to get more orwellian from here.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Joliver said:


> Because my girlfriend's daughter left her slutty Valentine's day lingerie in the back of my truck and I got in trouble for it. Now...everyone online has to pay. I don't even know where Russia is on a map. But it won't stop me. Nothing will. I want to see it all burn. I want everyone to suffer. 🔥🌏🔥



The worst part?

This is by far the most logical post in this thread.
Including my own

Bravo


----------



## vacant

GSgator said:


> Sounds like Russia just declared war and started  the invasion. I sure hope we keep our noses out of this. I’m sure with the direction this administration has taken this country they need the eyes off of them and they will somehow get America involved.





Tazz said:


> Ukraine literally just announced martial law in the country.
> 
> That’s fucking serious.


Yup. My friend is in Kyiv and Russia just announced it will start targeting the city with missiles...All men aged 18-60 aren't allowed to leave the country.


----------



## Terry Davis

Is it safe to just say that NATO stands for N-- And Tranny Organization at this point







Putin must be absolutely shaking in his boots rn


----------



## GSgator

She better trade that Airsoft gun out for a real one and a AR or M4 won’t go far once out of bullets those guys are shooting 7.62x39 in there AK’s not 556


----------



## Terry Davis

GSgator said:


> She better trade that Airsoft gun out for a real one and a AR or M4 won’t go far once out of bullets those guys are shooting 7.62x39 in there AK’s not 556


>She
Bro that's a man


----------



## GSgator

Terry Davis said:


> >She
> Bro that's a man


God dammit really they fool me everytime. NO HOMO  I was looking at the short shorts  didn’t even notice the face .


----------



## Terry Davis

vacant said:


> Yup. My friend is in Kyiv and Russia just announced it will start targeting the city with missiles...All men aged 18-60 aren't allowed to leave the country.


Men aren't allowed to leave the country, as ordered by Zelensky. Of course, if you happen to be a part of the small ethnic group that Zelensky belongs to, then you're welcome to leave as you please.


----------



## Terry Davis

GSgator said:


> God dammit really they fool everytime. NO HOMO  I was looking at the short shorts  didn’t even notice the face .


If they're posting on reddit just assume its a tranny every time at this point tbh


----------



## RiR0

Terry Davis said:


> Is it safe to just say that NATO stands for N-- And Tranny Organization at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin must be absolutely shaking in his boots rn


No one ever accused inbred klan members of being clever


----------



## Terry Davis

RiR0 said:


> No one ever accused inbred klan members of being clever


another 65 IQ boomer response from a 65 IQ boomer


----------



## RiR0

Terry Davis said:


> another 65 IQ boomer response from a 65 IQ boomer


You don’t even know what nato stands for you inbred racist piece of shit. 
How can you fail so hard. 
Boomer? Yep there’s that inbred humor again. 
Here let me help you
North Atlantic Tranny Organization.


----------



## Terry Davis

RiR0 said:


> You don’t even know what nato stands for you inbred racist piece of shit.
> How can you fail so hard.
> Boomer? Yep there’s that inbred humor again.
> Here let me help you
> North Atlantic Tranny Organization.


Why do you hate white people so much? I think you're just a racist


----------



## RiR0

Terry Davis said:


> Why do you hate white people so much? I think you're just a racist


Well I’m white so there’s that. 
I just hate racists with a passion


----------



## Terry Davis

RiR0 said:


> Well I’m white so there’s that.
> I just hate racists with a passion


If you don't hate white people and you're not racist then say 3 nice things about white people. Go ahead. Do it. Say 3 things you like about white people. You have no balls


----------



## RiR0

Terry Davis said:


> If you don't hate white people and you're not racist then say 3 nice things about white people. Go ahead. Do it. Say 3 things you like about white people. You have no balls


😂 you remind me of my dad. I beat the breaks off him. Well here’s one nice thing about a racist white scum bag. He sure could take a beating.


----------



## Terry Davis

RiR0 said:


> 😂 you remind me of my dad. I beat the breaks off him. Well here’s one nice thing about a racist white scum bag. He sure could take a beating.


Alright so you're on here bragging about how much you hate white people and how you used to beat up your father. Real cool.

So you're saying is you're basically a boomer with the mind of a 15 year old antifa teenager.


----------



## RiR0

Terry Davis said:


> Alright so you're on here bragging about how much you hate white people and how you used to beat up your father. Real cool.
> 
> So you're saying is you're basically a boomer with the mind of a 15 year old antifa teenager.


😂 all whites people aren’t pos inbred scumbags. 
How’s that victim complex work out for you? 
Don’t lump all white people in with your kind.


----------



## Hughinn

Terry Davis said:


> Is it safe to just say that NATO stands for N-- And Tranny Organization at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin must be absolutely shaking in his boots rn


Post of the day right here ^


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> You don’t even know what nato stands for you inbred racist piece of shit.
> How can you fail so hard.
> Boomer? Yep there’s that inbred humor again.
> Here let me help you
> North Atlantic Tranny Organization.



Why do you have to always sling insults and call people names instead of fairly debating points. 

It's fucked up man.    Seriously.


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Well I’m white so there’s that.
> I just hate racists with a passion



The funny thing is, you're a racist piece of shit that considers his own racism as some bizarre fucked up form of morality. 

So there's that.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> Why do you have to always sling insults and call people names instead of fairly debating points.
> 
> It's fucked up man.    Seriously.


This guy is literally a racist white supremacist. 
There’s no debate there. Look at his post history. 
.


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> 😂 all whites people aren’t pos inbred scumbags.
> How’s that victim complex work out for you?
> Don’t lump all white people in with your kind.



You're on here day in and out claiming your victimized by some invisible Boogeyman that nobody, including you has ever seen. 

Give us a break dude.  Really


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> The funny thing is, you're a racist piece of shit that considers his own racism as some bizarre fucked up form of morality.
> 
> So there's that.


How am I racist? You’re just an old man who goes on senile rants. I haven’t said a single racist thing.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> You're on here day in and out claiming your victimized by some invisible Boogeyman that nobody, including you has ever seen.
> 
> Give us a break dude.  Really


Go get drunk or something that you’re actually good at.
You’re a failure and old, useless and washed up. Why are you still breathing?


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> This guy is literally a racist white supremacist.
> There’s no debate there. Look at his post history.
> .



Look at your post history. 

It's full of hate, venomous vitriol and bullshit.   Every bit as much as anyone else here. 

So you don't like his opinions.  So fucking what?

Debate him and show him wrong.  Or leave it alone.  

You ain't fooling anyone.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> Look at your post history.
> 
> It's full of hate, venomous vitriol and bullshit.   Every bit as much as anyone else here.
> 
> So you don't like his opinions.  So fucking what?
> 
> Debate him and show him wrong.  Or leave it alone.
> 
> You ain't fooling anyone.


Fooling anyone? What the fuck are you on about.


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Go get drunk or something that you’re actually good at.
> You’re a failure and old, useless and washed up. Why are you still breathing?



So now you're going to insult me?

What a shitty way to be. 

You don't have to like someone's personal beliefs.   And they don't have to like yours. 

It's really fucked up that you and a few others here prefer to insult instead of debate. 

I thought you pricks called yourselves the "tolerant ones". 

Why don't you practice what you preach?


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Go get drunk or something that you’re actually good at.
> You’re a failure and old, useless and washed up. Why are you still breathing?



You just went on a fucked up bitch sounding racist rant calling a man piece of shit white trash. 

Then turned around and said you never said something racist. 

Give it a break asshole


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> So now you're going to insult me?
> 
> What a shitty way to be.
> 
> You don't have to like someone's personal beliefs.   And they don't have to like yours.
> 
> It's really fucked up that you and a few others here prefer to insult instead of debate.
> 
> I thought you pricks called yourselves the "tolerant ones".
> 
> Why don't you practice what you preach?


When did I call myself tolerant? 
What people are you lumping me in with? 
Is that the extent of your logic? Viewing people as groups instead of individuals? 

I don’t like racist retards. So I’m as your openly racist buddy put it “Antifa”. 😂 

What do I preach personally? 

Can you form a thought beyond broad scale talking points?


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> When did I call myself tolerant?
> What people are you lumping me in with?
> Is that the extent of your logic? Viewing people as groups instead of individuals?
> 
> I don’t like racist retards. So I’m as your openly racist buddy put it “Antifa”. 😂
> 
> What do I preach personally?
> 
> Can you form a thought beyond broad scale talking points?



Oh okay. So your intolerant.  As if we couldn't tell.

Look man, nobody cares if you're gay.  Nobody cares if you hate other white people who don't buy your liberal line of bullshit.  That's fine.

But, you don't get to be a hypocrite and harass that fellow because you don't like his opinions. 

Debate him on them openly, or else just leave him alone. And cut the bullshit insults down like 50% or so.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> You just went on a fucked up bitch sounding racist rant calling a man piece of shit white trash.
> 
> Then turned around and said you never said something racist.
> 
> Give it a break asshole


So hating racists is the same thing as hating all people? 
Are you claiming all where people are racist? 
How racist of you. 
Racists aren’t a race. White supremacists aren’t all white people.


----------



## Send0

Hughinn said:


> Why did you post an article in answer to my question, if you don't stand by the statements of the article?
> 
> Exactly what point we're trying to make past the sake of argument?
> 
> Speak plainly.  No more twisting and deflection.   We both know court filings don't prove or answer anything.
> 
> You posted that article in response to my question, now you refuse to say why.
> 
> Tell me why.


Why do you want to fight with everyone over every little thing?

Speak plainly. No twisting or deflection. What points are you trying to make by needling everyone that comments on anything?

Tell me why.


----------



## Send0

Hughinn said:


> I know exactly what CJ is trying to do.
> 
> I just want him to admit it.
> 
> If he will, I can move on.


You will never move on. If you would, then you would have done this pages ago. 

This type of shit gives you boners, just admit it.


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> So hating racists is the same thing as hating all people?
> Are you claiming all where people are racist?
> How racist of you.
> Racists aren’t a race. White supremacists aren’t all white people.



People are entitled to having their own opinions. 

Hating someone because you disagree with their opinions is just as fucked up as hating them for the color of the skin.  

You hate certain people for both reasons.    So how fucked up is that?

You don't have to agree with him.  That's what debate is all about.  But hating and insulting isn't the answer.


----------



## Hughinn

Send0 said:


> Why do you want to fight with everyone over every little thing?
> 
> Speak plainly. No twisting or deflection. What points are you trying to make by needling everyone that comments on anything?
> 
> Tell me why.



Because it pisses me off to see people who cannot rationally explain why they have certain opinions, but are so willing to show hatred and contempt for others who disagree. 

Like you have for example


----------



## Send0

Hughinn said:


> Because it pisses me off to see people who cannot rationally explain why they have certain opinions, but are so willing to show hatred and contempt for others who disagree.
> 
> Like you have for example


Aren't you showing contempt to anyone who engages with you?

Get over yourself. No one owes you an explanation for anything. You are one pushy SOB. You getting pissed is a you problem, it's not anyone else's responsibility to make you feel better.

Also, I have no contempt.for you. You are obviously injecting your emotions into this for no reason. Again get over yourself before you give yourself an aneurysm.


----------



## Hughinn

Send0 said:


> You will never move on. If you would, then you would have done this pages ago.
> 
> This type of shit gives you boners, just admit it.



I asked you what you personally thought about the subject and why. 

And wanted to hear it and debate in good faith. 

You declined to do so, just like that other guy and instead devolved into insults. 

Why?


----------



## Send0

Hughinn said:


> I asked you what you personally thought about the subject and why.
> 
> And wanted to hear it and debate in good faith.
> 
> You declined to do so, just like that other guy and instead devolved into insults.
> 
> Why?


I wasn't even fucking involved in the conversation until a second ago. You didn't ask me anything, and I'm not going to answer anything.

Your question was directed at CJ.

You're so fuming.over there that you can't even take a second to read the name of the person you are responding to.


----------



## Hughinn

Send0 said:


> Aren't you showing contempt to anyone who engages with you?
> 
> Get over yourself. No one owes you an explanation for anything. You are one pushy SOB. You getting pissed is a you problem, it's not anyone else's responsibility to make you feel better.
> 
> Also, I have no contempt.for you. You are obviously injecting your emotions into this for no reason. Again get over yourself before you give yourself an aneurysm.



No emotion here. 

I'm honestly asking you to explain your own opinion in your own words. 

It's not my fault you would rather sling insults and venomous contempt instead of explaining your own opinion and putting it up to test of logic.


----------



## Hughinn

Send0 said:


> I wasn't even fucking involved in the conversation until a second ago. You didn't ask me anything, and I'm not going to answer anything.
> 
> Your question was directed at CJ.
> 
> You're so fuming.over there that you can't even take a second to read the name of the person you are responding to.



Yeah I see that. 

I got y'all confused. 

But you know what?  Same thing applies.


----------



## Send0

Hughinn said:


> No emotion here.
> 
> I'm honestly asking you to explain your own opinion in your own words.
> 
> It's not my fault you would rather sling insults and venomous contempt instead of explaining your own opinion and putting it up to test of logic.


WHAT THE LITERAL FUCK! 

Again, I wasn't involved in the conversation and I'm not going to get involved. I'm not going to give you my opinion, because I don't care to get into a pissing match. That and I honestly don't care about this topic.

Again, you are confusing me for CJ.


----------



## lifter6973

Terry Davis said:


> If you don't hate white people and you're not racist then say 3 nice things about white people. Go ahead. Do it. Say 3 things you like about white people. You have no balls


Wait, what do his balls have to do with this?


----------



## Send0

Hughinn said:


> Yeah I see that.
> 
> I got y'all confused.
> 
> But you know what?  Same thing applies.


No it doesn't, because I wasn't involved. I made a commentary about how you are reacting to anyone who engages with you.

You're responses to me are evidence of that. Go back through this thread and see how many posts I made that were not jokes or jabs at people. You won't find any on topic posts from me in this thread, because I give zero fucks about this.

Go find someone else to fight with


----------



## Hughinn

Send0 said:


> WHAT THE LITERAL FUCK!
> 
> Again, I wasn't involved in the conversation and I'm not going to get involved. I'm not going to give you my opinion, because I don't care to get into a pissing match. That and I honestly don't care about this topic.
> 
> Again, you are confusing me for CJ.



No it ain't. 

You asked me why, and I answered you. 

You choose to insult instead of explaining.


----------



## Send0

Hughinn said:


> No it ain't.
> 
> You asked me why, and I answered you.
> 
> You choose to insult instead of explaining.


My post was a twist on the own post you made. It was done in humor, to show how childish and entitled you are being by demanding answers from people who already answered you. I honestly don't care about your opinion so I'm not seriously engaging you.

I do care a little bit that your method of engaging with people is to fight with them. But it's not against the rules, it just is a reflection of your character.

Have a good day, I'm done with you


----------



## Skullcrusher

You're fired, everybody's fucking fired.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Wait, what do his balls have to do with this?



I thought the statement referred to an absence of balls.  Rather than their contribution to the issue. 

But slinging insults as opposed to debating opinions shows a lack of fortitude and conviction.   Or balls.


----------



## Hughinn

Send0 said:


> My post was a twist on the own post you made. It was done in humor, to show how childish and entitled you are being by demanding answers from people who already answered you. I honestly don't care about your opinion so I'm not seriously engaging you.
> 
> I do care a little bit that your method of engaging with people is to fight with them. But it's not against the rules, it just is a reflection of your character.
> 
> Have a good day, I'm done with you



Good day then. 

I'm done with you as well.


----------



## Send0

@CJ I have no idea why you even entertained drunk uncle as long as you have. You are a sadist sir!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Not fired, but tomorrow you let me change your socks.


----------



## Methyl mike

So I am as surprised as anyone that Russia is having a hard time pushing their weight around, its pretty eye opening. Since Russia has long been regarded as #2 behind us militarily speaking, it makes me wonder just how far ahead our military really is compared to the rest of the world. 

Also is there a chance Russia will end up retreating and giving up? Does Putin hang himself if that happens? Any chance of a nuclear exchange???


----------



## Yano

Methyl mike said:


> So I am as surprised as anyone that Russia is having a hard time pushing their weight around, its pretty eye opening. Since Russia has long been regarded as #2 behind us militarily speaking, it makes me wonder just how far ahead our military really is compared to the rest of the world.
> 
> Also is there a chance Russia will end up retreating and giving up? Does Putin hang himself if that happens? Any chance of a nuclear exchange???


Russia is being Russia, they are on schedule and right on time for what they want to do , look at everything since ww2 , even grozny and aleppo ,, Russian 101 , probe probe probe - set up loose perimeter , air strike for days or weeks while they finish surrounding , starve the population and "negotiate"  .... from news out of the area last night plans were found with call signs and shit for commanders and in the plans it laid out a 15 day campaign ,, so , they are on time.

 As far as them being #2 or a world super power , its only their gigantic nuclear arsenal  that makes them scary. Russia has always been horrible ground fighters and relied on just sending massive waves of troops in with complete disregard for their own casualty totals.

Will there be a nuclear exchange , if putin is pushed hard enough i think he would try to order it , would the high command accept the order and carry them out .... i dont know. Russia operates differently than we do , putin doesnt have the codes or a nuclear button. They carry whats called the Cheget with him at all times , their version of our nuclear football. He uses that to call his strategic nuclear command and they have the codes and give the orders from there to all batteries.

Goin nuclear is always an option with russia they still have tac nukes for artillery for fucks sakes.


----------



## GSgator

Methyl mike said:


> So I am as surprised as anyone that Russia is having a hard time pushing their weight around, its pretty eye opening. Since Russia has long been regarded as #2 behind us militarily speaking, it makes me wonder just how far ahead our military really is compared to the rest of the world.
> 
> Also is there a chance Russia will end up retreating and giving up? Does Putin hang himself if that happens? Any chance of a nuclear exchange??


Yea man I’m kinda shocked as well and I’m trying to make since of it. It’s like the big bad ass black belt  getting kinda rolled up by the blue belt. Is it  intentional are they being conservative with Ukrainians citizens  is the rust really that thick on the Soviets war machine.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

This thread is awesome. Literally everyone I like on here is fighting with each other and it’s NOT because I was an asshole! It gives me the warm and fuzzies.

So I can’t believe Putin is keeping up with this whole thing. What’s his endgame??? Anyone speculating? Assuming he conquers Ukraine, what next? He’s going to occupy it? Doesn’t seem well thought out to me. There must be something we’re all naive to and missing. The MSM is distracting us with A LOT of emotional shit. Ghost of Kiev. The Snake Island “Fuck you Russians” bullshit story. People boycotting “Russian Vodka” which seems like a stereotype (yet no vodka is really even made in Russia anymore).

Putin isn’t a dictator. He’s got people to answer to. What does the Russian media say about this whole thing? Our media is bullshit. They lied to us about Covid, obviously since that’s kaput now. They are definitely lying to us about Russia/Ukraine.

Don’t trust our media on any of this!


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This thread is awesome. Literally everyone I like on here is fighting with each other and it’s NOT because I was an asshole! It gives me the warm and fuzzies.
> 
> So I can’t believe Putin is keeping up with this whole thing. What’s his endgame??? Anyone speculating? Assuming he conquers Ukraine, what next? He’s going to occupy it? Doesn’t seem well thought out to me. There must be something we’re all naive to and missing. The MSM is distracting us with A LOT of emotional shit. Ghost of Kiev. The Snake Island “Fuck you Russians” bullshit story. People boycotting “Russian Vodka” which seems like a stereotype (yet no vodka is really even made in Russia anymore).
> 
> Putin isn’t a dictator. He’s got people to answer to. What does the Russian media say about this whole thing? Our media is bullshit. They lied to us about Covid, obviously since that’s kaput now. They are definitely lying to us about Russia/Ukraine.
> 
> Don’t trust our media on any of this!


Reunification of the soviet union .. putin has a huge chip on his shoulder about how it ended and russias collapse. If you look over his entire reign its been slowly geared toward retaking all the old soviet satellites so my guess would be move through ukraine after a slight pause an smash into moldova , georgia , serbia , croatia and so on. ,, just a guess but thats what I see.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> Reunification of the soviet union .. putin has a huge chip on his shoulder about how it ended and russias collapse. If you look over his entire reign its been slowly geared toward retaking all the old soviet satellites so my guess would be move through ukraine after a slight pause an smash into moldova , georgia , serbia , croatia and so on. ,, just a guess but thats what I see.


Is that what YOU think or based on the fear the MSM is spitting out. 

If he wanted to reunify the Soviet Union (which sounds reasonable) why not start with signing up ally country’s like the one that sent the badass Muslim soldiers that look like clones all dressed in black? Invade one of the tougher countries? Why?


----------



## TODAY

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What does the Russian media say about this whole thing? Our


Russian media is largely state-controlled. They are saying that there is no war. Rather, the Ukrainian invasion is a "special operation".


----------



## Tazz

So much speculation, so little evidence.

@GSgator remember the early days of this thread. Ah, so peaceful. Could of sipped a cup of tea. Feels like just yesterday. 

Now, this is a whiskey drinking thread.


----------



## lifter6973

Ukraine/Russia Foxsplained.  You are welcome. BTW this pretty much flows like this thread.


----------



## GSgator

Well with the boycotting of Russian oil it will have it up to 200 a barrel soon.  If we can’t figure out our own energy independents the price of gas per gallon will self destruct  America . Maybe China whispered something in Putin ear. I mean fuck there convoy is sitting because there tires are blown out from lack of maintenance that tells me this war wasn’t really planned out to well. Can any of you guys afford 10$ a gallon what would that do to all the products we buy  I’m just looking at this with a different angle .


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

GSgator said:


> Well with the boycotting of Russian oil it will have it up to 200 a barrel soon.  If we can’t figure out our own energy independents the price of gas per gallon will self destruct  America . Maybe China whispered something in Putin ear. I mean fuck there convoy is sitting because there tires are blown out from lack of maintenance that tells me this war wasn’t really planned out to well. Can any of you guys afford 10$ a gallon what would that do to all the products we buy ?


This makes more sense to me than what the stupid TV says. 

Gas literally went up to $4/gal yesterday after Biden gave his Retard of the Union speech and today it’s up another 20 cents to $4.20/gallon. That’s crazy. 

Russia has zero military strength with the exception of nuclear options (maybe?)


----------



## Tazz

lifter6973 said:


> Ukraine/Russia Foxsplained. You are welcome.



Is a lion being attracted to a fox incest?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

TODAY said:


> Russian media is largely state-controlled. They are saying that there is no war. Rather, the Ukrainian invasion is a "special operation".


Perhaps that’s closer to the truth. Watching our MSM would have you believe that Putin is the next Saddam Hussein. Remember how that ended up. No WMDs anywhere.


----------



## GSgator

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This makes more sense to me than what the stupid TV says.
> 
> Gas literally went up to $4/gal yesterday after Biden gave his Retard of the Union speech and today it’s up another 20 cents to $4.20/gallon. That’s crazy.
> 
> Russia has zero military strength with the exception of nuclear options (maybe?)


Putin doing this just to take over Ukraine just doesn’t make since he knows they weren’t going to join NATO he also knows he cant occupy that country as well or  put in some shit show president. There’s something bigger to this or he is just losing his fucking mind.


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Is that what YOU think or based on the fear the MSM is spitting out.
> 
> If he wanted to reunify the Soviet Union (which sounds reasonable) why not start with signing up ally country’s like the one that sent the badass Muslim soldiers that look like clones all dressed in black? Invade one of the tougher countries? Why?


No thats what I see from his advance and working to capture port cities where its just a quick hop into moldova like kherson and leaving most of its infrastructure intact where he's choosing to level cities more inland that are just in the way. They could of pounded kherson flat but didnt ,, why. Was it just an easy take over or did they try to leave what they needed intact for staging some thing larger. Big question I know but it did make me think and look over some maps. 

 My guess is and again its only a guess why ukraine ? its not a nato country so he has no worries on article 5 and it gave up its nukes in 2014 so it really has no way to defend itself or even pose a threat.

Taking ukraine as a staging area opens up access to the rest of the old soviet bloc nations much easier than trying for a nato country and risking being attacked , no one really wants to fuck with poland it would just be a pain in the nuts.  

This will also free up his anxiety about having crimea so isolated as well I think. Now it will all be under his control. With nothing in the way if he chooses to occupy ukraine that is. 

As far as using the alquaida or isis crowd I dont see that as his thing , and  thats just a personal feeling. Putin has huge russian pride so doing this with all russian troops would mean something to him in his psyche i think .. the rebuilding of the soviet empire and all that nonsense. I do think he would use troops like the Chechens and other putin aligned rebels he has at his disposal. That I think he would do without pause. 

I'm no strategist mind you just an arm chair general and history buff.


----------



## GSgator

Europes biggest nuclear plant is under attack. Well fuck how does that play out why drop a bomb when you can cause a melt down.


----------



## RiR0

Fact of the matter is unless you’re actually there none of us know what is really happening. We only know what we’re told and fed by the government and the media. 
Truth be told I don’t give a shit because I’ll never have enough unbiased and objective information about it to form a proper opinion.


----------



## Achilleus

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This thread is awesome. Literally everyone I like on here is fighting with each other and it’s NOT because I was an asshole! It gives me the warm and fuzzies.
> 
> So I can’t believe Putin is keeping up with this whole thing. What’s his endgame??? Anyone speculating? Assuming he conquers Ukraine, what next? He’s going to occupy it? Doesn’t seem well thought out to me. There must be something we’re all naive to and missing. The MSM is distracting us with A LOT of emotional shit. Ghost of Kiev. The Snake Island “Fuck you Russians” bullshit story. People boycotting “Russian Vodka” which seems like a stereotype (yet no vodka is really even made in Russia anymore).
> 
> Putin isn’t a dictator. He’s got people to answer to. What does the Russian media say about this whole thing? Our media is bullshit. They lied to us about Covid, obviously since that’s kaput now. They are definitely lying to us about Russia/Ukraine.
> 
> Don’t trust our media on any of this!



This is speculation but there are huge oil/gas reserves under Ukraine in the west and east regions as well off the coast of Crimea. They probably see that as a threat to their biggest export into Europe. In fact when they annexed Crimea, they gained billions of dollars worth of oil extracting equipment that was being set up by shell I believe. I don’t think that it’s the main reason they invaded but I’m sure it’s part of the reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Fact of the matter is unless you’re actually there none of us know what is really happening. We only know what we’re told and fed by the government and the media.
> Truth be told I don’t give a shit because I’ll never have enough unbiased and objective information about it to form a proper opinion.



This^

The only thing a rational person can be sure of, is that our own government and msm is not telling the truth. 

I have a hard time believing that "Putin wants to bring back the Soviet Union" bullshit pumped out by the propoganda networks.  

The Soviet Union period of Russian history was bad for everyone.  The Russian people included.    Nobody wants to see that head rise again. 

My personal belief, and it's just that, is that this is a Russian manuever aimed at stopping or at least temporarily halting the advance of western globalists into eastern Europe and Asia.    

That's why the sanctions don't detour the Russians.  They can sell energy to China, who has the exact same concerns over Western globalist expansion into Asia.  

And if Russia can stop NATO in Ukraine, then China will drive out the pro western government of Taiwan and possibly Hong Kong to give themselves respite from the globalist expansion.  

China has decided it's either going to run this globalist new world order coming from American and western Europe, or it's going to squash it and spread their own.  

Rationally thinking, they really have no other choice.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Achilleus said:


> This is speculation but there are huge oil/gas reserves under Ukraine in the west and east regions as well off the coast of Crimea. They probably see that as a threat to their biggest export into Europe. In fact when they annexed Crimea, they gained billions of dollars worth of oil extracting equipment that was being set up by shell I believe. I don’t think that it’s the main reason they invaded but I’m sure it’s part of the reason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It always seems to have something to do with oil. 

Hey fun-fact: It was Rockefeller and us over here in the West that coined the term “fossil fuels”. That term intrinsically adds value to oil because it gives it a sense of scarcity. Remember “peak oil”? 

See, over in the Soviet Union, Stalin’s scientists believe Something entirely different:  oil is a naturally replenished substance that is created by chemical reactions that take place deep in the earths crust. Google “abiotic oil Russian Ukrainian theory”. Hmmm…


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> And if Russia can stop NATO in Ukraine, then China will drive out the pro western government of Taiwan and possibly Hong Kong to give themselves respite from the globalist expansion.
> 
> China has decided it's either going to run this globalist new world order coming from American and western Europe, or it's going to squash it and spread their own.
> 
> Rationally thinking, they really have no other choice.


Loathe as I am to admit it,





I mostly agree with this assessment.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This thread is awesome. Literally everyone I like on here is fighting with each other and it’s NOT because I was an asshole! It gives me the warm and fuzzies.
> 
> So I can’t believe Putin is keeping up with this whole thing. What’s his endgame??? Anyone speculating? Assuming he conquers Ukraine, what next? He’s going to occupy it? Doesn’t seem well thought out to me. There must be something we’re all naive to and missing. The MSM is distracting us with A LOT of emotional shit. Ghost of Kiev. The Snake Island “Fuck you Russians” bullshit story. People boycotting “Russian Vodka” which seems like a stereotype (yet no vodka is really even made in Russia anymore).
> 
> Putin isn’t a dictator. He’s got people to answer to. What does the Russian media say about this whole thing? Our media is bullshit. They lied to us about Covid, obviously since that’s kaput now. They are definitely lying to us about Russia/Ukraine.
> 
> Don’t trust our media on any of this!




@Hughinn is a rapist
The other guy is a racist

Discuss


----------



## RiR0

silentlemon1011 said:


> @Hughinn is a rapist
> The other guy is a racist
> 
> Discuss



Hes not a racist he just believes that “we must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children."…. Wait a minute. He literally is a racist.


----------



## Cochino

RiR0 said:


> Hes not a racist he just believes that “we must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children."…. Wait a minute. He literally is a racist.


Show us where he said that.


----------



## RiR0

Cochino said:


> Show us where he said that.


Well it was a joke but I wonder what he meant by this 🤔 

“How many sets per muscle?
I've made my opinions very clear. I'm not trying to put a target on this site, I'm just looking out for the safety of you and all the others who are less confident in their beliefs and identity.
Terry Davis Post #50 Feb 22, 2022 Forum: Training and Workouts


----------



## RiR0

Or how about this: 
Lmao biden's cabinet was already something like 70% jewish, and he just added another. This is beyond parody. Like a sick parody of the soviet union accurate even down to the makeup of the administration. When you say "biden's cabinet is pure satanic garbage",

Or when he said he doesn’t like Mike Isratel because his last name sounds too much like Israel. 

He also listens to Neo Nazi music RAC


----------



## Achilleus

RiR0 said:


> Truth be told I don’t give a shit because I’ll never have enough unbiased and objective information about it to form a proper opinion.


Funny part is, this is the desired effect. Russia has been implementing disinformation tactics in war and even within their borders. I remember reading about this years ago. Seems like the U.S. has been taking a page out of their books as we all can see. Fund and push narratives on both sides so the people in the middle can't descern the truth and end up not caring.

Heres a 4 min video explaining it a bit.
"Shapeshifting" an excerpt from HyperNormalization​


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Well it was a joke but I wonder what he meant by this 🤔
> 
> “How many sets per muscle?
> I've made my opinions very clear. I'm not trying to put a target on this site, I'm just looking out for the safety of you and all the others who are less confident in their beliefs and identity.
> Terry Davis Post #50 Feb 22, 2022 Forum: Training and Workouts





RiR0 said:


> Or how about this:
> Lmao biden's cabinet was already something like 70% jewish, and he just added another. This is beyond parody. Like a sick parody of the soviet union accurate even down to the makeup of the administration. When you say "biden's cabinet is pure satanic garbage",
> 
> Or when he said he doesn’t like Mike Isratel because his last name sounds too much like Israel.
> 
> He also listens to Neo Nazi music RAC




Well, he's actually not wrong about the Bolshevik government of the Soviet Union.    It was in fact very predominantly Jewish in composition.  I'm not sure his percentage is right, but any historical reference will show that in general, that's not wrong.

Just prior to the dissolution of the Soviet Union and afterwards there was a very large migration of the Bolsheviks from Russia to Israel.  This is also common public knowledge and not wrong. 

The government of Israel, the mossad and such are not synonymous with the Jewish people in general however.  That should be noted. 

He didn't make any racial slurs or say anything inappropriate that I could find skimming through his post history.

Look @RiR0 you might not like to hear this, but even if the guy is a racist, then that's his business.

I learned a long time ago that there's racist people in all colors and socioeconomic status.    And they all got one thing in common, lots of stress, intensity and high blood pressure over bullshit that doesn't matter at the end of the day.

You hating on them for that ain't no better than them hating on others for their bullshit.

Policing people you don't like the opinions of ain't your job buddy.  Just let it go.   Debate him on it if you want.  But don't just start slinging insults.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Well, he's actually not wrong about the Bolshevik government of the Soviet Union.    It was in fact very predominantly Jewish in composition.  I'm not sure his percentage is right, but any historical reference will show that in general, that's not wrong.
> 
> Just prior to the dissolution of the Soviet Union and afterwards there was a very large migration of the Bolsheviks from Russia to Israel.  This is also common public knowledge and not wrong.
> 
> The government of Israel, the mossad and such are not synonymous with the Jewish people in general however.  That should be noted.
> 
> He didn't make any racial slurs or say anything inappropriate that I could find skimming through his post history.
> 
> Look @RiR0 you might not like to hear this, but even if the guy is a racist, then that's his business.
> 
> I learned a long time ago that there's racist people in all colors and socioeconomic status.    And they all got one thing in common, lots of stress, intensity and high blood pressure over bullshit that doesn't matter at the end of the day.
> 
> You hating on them for that ain't no better than them hating on others for their bullshit.
> 
> Policing people you don't like the opinions of ain't your job buddy.  Just let it go.   Debate him on it if you want.  But don't just start slinging insults.



Sorry
But you absolutly KNOW 100% without a doubt
That someone is going to be an asshole when they start with "The Bolsheviks" Or "The Bolshevik jews"


----------



## Yano

Hughinn said:


> Well, he's actually not wrong about the Bolshevik government of the Soviet Union.    It was in fact very predominantly Jewish in composition.  I'm not sure his percentage is right, but any historical reference will show that in general, that's not wrong.
> 
> Just prior to the dissolution of the Soviet Union and afterwards there was a very large migration of the Bolsheviks from Russia to Israel.  This is also common public knowledge and not wrong.
> 
> The government of Israel, the mossad and such are not synonymous with the Jewish people in general however.  That should be noted.
> 
> He didn't make any racial slurs or say anything inappropriate that I could find skimming through his post history.
> 
> Look @RiR0 you might not like to hear this, but even if the guy is a racist, then that's his business.
> 
> I learned a long time ago that there's racist people in all colors and socioeconomic status.    And they all got one thing in common, lots of stress, intensity and high blood pressure over bullshit that doesn't matter at the end of the day.
> 
> You hating on them for that ain't no better than them hating on others for their bullshit.
> 
> Policing people you don't like the opinions of ain't your job buddy.  Just let it go.   Debate him on it if you want.  But don't just start slinging insults.


As some one who's family fought in the White Army , was driven from their home land during the purges and the Bolshevik genocides know known as the De-Cossackization of Russia, Escaped into Poland which since the 15th century had the largest jewish population in all of europe until the Nazis came and fucked it up. When what was left of my family hid like rats and escaped the ghetto and eventually made it to saftey. Let me say ...

There is so much wrong in your statement and I am so disgusted by your defense of racism or antisemites with ,, well thats  their business. I had planned out some long winded fully accurate historical response but my temper just won't let me finish it. 

So I will simply leave this instead


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> Well, he's actually not wrong about the Bolshevik government of the Soviet Union.    It was in fact very predominantly Jewish in composition.  I'm not sure his percentage is right, but any historical reference will show that in general, that's not wrong.
> 
> Just prior to the dissolution of the Soviet Union and afterwards there was a very large migration of the Bolsheviks from Russia to Israel.  This is also common public knowledge and not wrong.
> 
> The government of Israel, the mossad and such are not synonymous with the Jewish people in general however.  That should be noted.
> 
> He didn't make any racial slurs or say anything inappropriate that I could find skimming through his post history.
> 
> Look @RiR0 you might not like to hear this, but even if the guy is a racist, then that's his business.
> 
> I learned a long time ago that there's racist people in all colors and socioeconomic status.    And they all got one thing in common, lots of stress, intensity and high blood pressure over bullshit that doesn't matter at the end of the day.
> 
> You hating on them for that ain't no better than them hating on others for their bullshit.
> 
> Policing people you don't like the opinions of ain't your job buddy.  Just let it go.   Debate him on it if you want.  But don't just start slinging insults.


He’s clearly antisemitic. 
His comment about beliefs and identity is not subtle. 
Your tolerance for the intolerant and tolerance for hate is utterly ridiculous. 
I’m not policing anyone. I never told him he’s not allowed to have any opinion. I gave my opinion on his beliefs. 
I don’t respect faith or beliefs. 
There’s no such thing as personal belief as all beliefs have real world consequences, good and bad. 
When you post on an open forum you open yourself to criticism and you make it everyone’s business. 

Hopefully those peoples stress and unhappiness causes them a slow painful death. 
Also you’re the last person who should say anything about somebody slinging insults.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> Policing people you don't like the opinions of ain't your job buddy.  Just let it go.   Debate him on it if you want.  But don't just start slinging insults.


He came in throwing the N-word around right off the bat, dude.

Can you honestly read through that guy's post history and not see even a HINT of bigotry?


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sorry
> But you absolutly KNOW 100% without a doubt
> That someone is going to be an asshole when they start with "The Bolsheviks" Or "The Bolshevik jews"



Bolshevik is what the history books call them asshole 

And notice I said Bolsheviks and not "Bolshevik Jews".  Because the two, like I said before are not synonymous.  

But it's a historical fact that the majority of Bolshevik officials were Jews.  But, certainly not all of them.   And it's not racist to acknowledge that.  

It's dishonest to pretend otherwise.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> As some one who's family fought in the White Army , was driven from their home land during the purges and the Bolshevik genocides know known as the De-Cossackization of Russia, Escaped into Poland which since the 15th century had the largest jewish population in all of europe until the Nazis came and fucked it up. When what was left of my family hid like rats and escaped the ghetto and eventually made it to saftey. Let me say ...
> 
> There is so much wrong in your statement and I am so disgusted by your defense of racism or antisemites with ,, well thats  their business. I had planned out some long winded fully accurate historical response but my temper just won't let me finish it.
> 
> So I will simply leave this instead
> View attachment 19101



Yeah fuck you too you little bald prick. 

Say whatever you want, write it down, then roll it up and stick up your fat ass. 

I'll debate points you think are wrong and inaccurate if you can name them, which I expect you can't, but I don't care for your bitchy punk ass attitude.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> He came in throwing the N-word around right off the bat, dude.
> 
> Can you honestly read through that guy's post history and not see even a HINT of bigotry?



I didn't see that, but I didn't go back more than a few weeks either. 

Yes, I do see that he has a certain view that I've seen before. 

But, please understand, I believe it's wrong and hypocritical to deny someone the right to speak their opinions just because I don't like them. 

And shouting them down like a vicious mob isn't right either. 

As long as he refrains from racial slurs and rule violations he should get the same right to speak as anyone else. 

I have actually read a little about the Russian revolution and was trying for some honest debate that really is relevant to the current events in Ukraine. 

I don't like these assholes shouting someone down because they don't like his opinions. 

I can explain in more details why I dislike it so much if you're interested


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> As long as he refrains from racial slurs and rule violations he should get the same right to speak as anyone else.


You must've missed the big, fat N-bomb that he dropped in the post that you liked.

He's not being silenced, he's being criticized for being a racist piece of shit.


----------



## Send0

I won't call anyone specific out, as there are several people this refers to.

You guys have had your fill. Dial back the insults, take a breath, and lower your emotions.

Thank you


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> You must've missed the big, fat N-bomb that he dropped in the post that you liked.
> 
> He's not being silenced, he's being criticized for being a racist piece of shit.



I guess I did miss it. Can you point it out?

But it's still a good point that the Russian revolution and it's aftermath of the soviet union is relevant to the events in Ukraine today.  

And that's what has my interest.  Not whether or not that guy is a racist


----------



## TODAY

Terry Davis said:


> Is it safe to just say that NATO stands for N-- And Tranny Organization at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin must be absolutely shaking in his boots rn


I think I see why you're defending him now.

The slur is cleverly obscured by en dashes 🙄


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> I think I see why you're defending him now.
> 
> The slur is cleverly obscured by en dashes 🙄



I just liked the picture.

I thought it said new NATO at a glance. 

Seemed to be poking fun at effiminate European metro sexual culture to me. 

I'll unlike it then.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> Keep raping your sister drunky haaahahaah fucking inbred



Seriously man, I don't mind the debate but stop the bullshit. 

You mentioned the Red's and the whites of the Bolshevik revolution in Russia, and the whites launched some really bad shit in Ukraine towards the Red's during the revolution.  

The Red's side are where most European Jewish people wound up, so it's not wrong to say that.  

The Russian revolution to me is a very complex historical period that has relevance to the topic. 

That's my interest here.  Not slinging insults and policing racists


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Bolshevik is what the history books call them asshole
> 
> And notice I said Bolsheviks and not "Bolshevik Jews".  Because the two, like I said before are not synonymous.
> 
> But it's a historical fact that the majority of Bolshevik officials were Jews.  But, certainly not all of them.   And it's not racist to acknowledge that.
> 
> It's dishonest to pretend otherwise.



No.
it's just that anyone that tries to talk politics and brings up the history of thr Bolsheviks to prove an unrelated and obscure point their trying ti make...

Is an asshole

Usually someone who thinks they know something but doesnt
So you found a big word to use 


Send0 said:


> I won't call anyone specific out, as there are several people this refers to.
> 
> You guys have had your fill. Dial back the insults, take a breath, and lower your emotions.
> 
> Thank you



Probably me too

I did it again
csnt help it
It's fun getting the rapist riled up


----------



## Hughinn

Terry Davis said:


> Is it safe to just say that NATO stands for N-- And Tranny Organization at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin must be absolutely shaking in his boots rn




There, I shit posted it. 

Terry, look man, I'll defend anybody's right to have their own opinions.  Regardless of what they are.  

You can believe whatever you want and I'll respect it, unlike some others here. 

But  you should refrain from using references towards racial slurs.    The rules here prohibit them. 

You got the flaming you deserved at this point.    

I was defending your right to have your own opinions, and I'd still do it, even though I'm sure you're likely a racist.    But I won't the defend the use or reference to using racial slurs. 



TODAY said:


> I think I see why you're defending him now.
> 
> The slur is cleverly obscured by en dashes 🙄


----------



## silentlemon1011

Yano said:


> As some one who's family fought in the White Army , was driven from their home land during the purges and the Bolshevik genocides know known as the De-Cossackization of Russia, Escaped into Poland which since the 15th century had the largest jewish population in all of europe until the Nazis came and fucked it up. When what was left of my family hid like rats and escaped the ghetto and eventually made it to saftey. Let me say ...
> 
> There is so much wrong in your statement and I am so disgusted by your defense of racism or antisemites with ,, well thats  their business. I had planned out some long winded fully accurate historical response but my temper just won't let me finish it.
> 
> So I will simply leave this instead
> View attachment 19101



Hes cant read
dont blame him
blame his education


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> No.
> it's just that anyone that tries to talk politics and brings up the history of thr Bolsheviks to prove an unrelated and obscure point their trying ti make...
> 
> Is an asshole




Well, okay.  But I don't agree that's an obscure point as the Russian revolution took a large part in Ukraine and is definitely relative today.

The Red's (Bolsheviks) suffered some really bad losses in what is now Ukraine during the Russian revolution at the hands of the Whites, who were more or less the old Russian empire ogliarchs.  

And much of the animosity of the Ukrainian people today possibly comes from that history.


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hes cant read
> dont blame him
> blame his education



I'd readily put my education up against yours any day.


----------



## Yano

Hughinn said:


> Seriously man, I don't mind the debate but stop the bullshit.
> 
> You mentioned the Red's and the whites of the Bolshevik revolution in Russia, and the whites launched some really bad shit in Ukraine towards the Red's during the revolution.
> 
> The Red's side are where most European Jewish people wound up, so it's not wrong to say that.
> 
> The Russian revolution to me is a very complex historical period that has relevance to the topic.
> 
> That's my interest here.  Not slinging insults and policing racists


You think this has its roots in the revolution ? of 1918  and thats why the Ukranians want nothing to do with Russia ? you truly are uneducated on the history of the area , and this is not an insult you simply need to do a lot more research and learning before speaking on this. I'll give you a place to start 

Holodomor​noun: ho·lo·do·mor \ˈhō-lō-dō-ˈmōr
Тhe term Holodomor (death by hunger, in Ukrainian) refers to the starvation of millions of Ukrainians in 1932–33 as a result of Soviet policies. The Holodomor can be seen as the culmination of an assault by the Communist Party and Soviet state on the Ukrainian peasantry, who resisted Soviet policies.






						Home - HREC
					

Home -  promotes the research, study, and understanding of the Holodomor – the Famine in Ukraine of 1932-33. HREC was established in 2013 by the Temerty




					holodomor.ca


----------



## Iron1

Gentlemen, this is just a reminder but the ignore function works very nicely.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> I won't call anyone specific out, as there are several people this refers to.
> 
> You guys have had your fill. Dial back the insults, take a breath, and lower your emotions.
> 
> Thank you


I won't call anyone specific out either but there seems to be a particular brah that may actually want people to call him names with the kind of crap he posts.


----------



## lifter6973

Iron1 said:


> Gentlemen, this is just a reminder but the ignore function works very nicely.


Ignored


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Lolol


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Seriously man, I don't mind the debate but stop the bullshit.
> 
> You mentioned the Red's and the whites of the Bolshevik revolution in Russia, and the whites launched some really bad shit in Ukraine towards the Red's during the revolution.
> 
> The Red's side are where most European Jewish people wound up, so it's not wrong to say that.
> 
> The Russian revolution to me is a very complex historical period that has relevance to the topic.
> 
> That's my interest here.  Not slinging insults and policing racists


I can't find the @Yano post you quoted but I agree it is an insult because it appears to be technically incorrect.
It wasn't your sister, right?  You raped a girl and married her later, right?  I try to keep up with that dating thread but it is so confusing.


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> No.
> it's just that anyone that tries to talk politics and brings up the history of thr Bolsheviks to prove an unrelated and obscure point their trying ti make...
> 
> Is an asshole
> 
> Usually someone who thinks they know something but doesnt
> So you found a big word to use
> 
> 
> Probably me too
> 
> I did it again
> csnt help it
> It's fun getting the rapist riled up


stop making @Send0 babysit us. Grow up damn it!


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I'd readily put my education up against yours any day.


This sounds spicy. I want to see the results. I can tell by your posts you must have a decent level of education. I'm not being sarcastic. You are well spoken.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> I'd readily put my education up against yours any day.



Let's set some metrics
Education is one thing

But where it got you is something else.
If you have a massive education, but you're a scrub, you lose.


Iron1 said:


> Gentlemen, this is just a reminder but the ignore function works very nicely.


But that's no fun
I'm enjoying myself messing with the rapist.


lifter6973 said:


> stop making @Send0 babysit us. Grow up damn it!



Negative
Send0 knows I'm just having fun
hes a good sport too


----------



## lifter6973

@silentlemon1011 your first point is kind of like the IQ argument I see some people try to use. Sure a high IQ might be impressive but doesn't mean shit if you don't ever apply yourself.

When it comes to the workforce education is only a small slice of the game. How much common sense do you have and are you able to be effective in the real world? The key to me is being able to think critically and have some creativity in strategies.

I will say the ability to communicate clearly and effectively is also huge and something you would think someone with an education has been taught but sadly in today's world this is not necessarily the case.

Edit again:  I am proud of myself for completely being off topic from this thread.


----------



## DF

I'm not sure what all the pissing and moaning is about.  I skim the replies with name calling ect....

Is this still the Ukraine thread?


----------



## lifter6973

DF said:


> I'm not sure what all the pissing and moaning is about.  I skim the replies with name calling ect....
> 
> Is this still the Ukraine thread?


----------



## MrRippedZilla

DF said:


> I'm not sure what all the pissing and moaning is about.  I skim the replies with name calling ect....
> Is this still the Ukraine thread?


No. I stopped paying attention around 20 pages ago. 

It's weird that the thread title hasn't been changed by now to be honest. Someone's being delusional. Change the title to "general US politics talk" or some shit and let it ride.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> @silentlemon1011 your first point is kind of like the IQ argument I see some people try to use. Sure a high IQ might be impressive but doesn't mean shit if you don't ever apply yourself.
> 
> When it comes to the workforce education is only a small slice of the game. How much common sense do you have and are you able to be effective in the real world? The key to me is being able to think critically and have some creativity in strategies.
> 
> I will say the ability to communicate clearly and effectively is also huge and something you would think someone with an education has been taught but sadly in today's world this is not necessarily the case.
> 
> Edit again:  I am proud of myself for completely being off topic from this thread.



Being able to effectively communicate is definitely a plus, as is common sense. But being able to read, comprehend, and understand what has been written is also needed. 

People need to read a little bit more before being so quick to reply. 

And fuck the racist shit. That stuff drives me crazy, not just because of words, but also because the democrats continue to push that as an agenda. They use it to make us all look and feel bad. We should be taking that away from them. Keep those opinions tight so there’s less outraged snowflakes annoying the fuck out of everyone with their “it’s systemic and you don’t see it because you’re a racist” circular bullshit rhetoric.


----------



## Joliver

DF said:


> I'm not sure what all the pissing and moaning is about.  I skim the replies with name calling ect....
> 
> Is this still the Ukraine thread?



Someone said "the N-word" and that is the R-word'ed. The internet must be avenged.


----------



## CJ

MrRippedZilla said:


> No. I stopped paying attention around 20 pages ago.
> 
> It's weird that the thread title hasn't been changed by now to be honest. Someone's being delusional. Change the title to "general US politics talk" or some shit and let it ride.


🤔🤔🤔


----------



## CJ

We did nothing comrades.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> You think this has its roots in the revolution ? of 1918  and thats why the Ukranians want nothing to do with Russia ? you truly are uneducated on the history of the area , and this is not an insult you simply need to do a lot more research and learning before speaking on this. I'll give you a place to start
> 
> Holodomor​noun: ho·lo·do·mor \ˈhō-lō-dō-ˈmōr
> Тhe term Holodomor (death by hunger, in Ukrainian) refers to the starvation of millions of Ukrainians in 1932–33 as a result of Soviet policies. The Holodomor can be seen as the culmination of an assault by the Communist Party and Soviet state on the Ukrainian peasantry, who resisted Soviet policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - HREC
> 
> 
> Home -  promotes the research, study, and understanding of the Holodomor – the Famine in Ukraine of 1932-33. HREC was established in 2013 by the Temerty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holodomor.ca




That's not what I meant at all.  But I appreciate your civility.

What I mean is that the Ukraine was a strong area for the White party during the revolution.   I'm talking 1917-1920 ish.  Not after the Red Bolsheviks won the revolution.  But during.

I very well aware of the manufactured famines in Poland Lithuania and Ukrain during the soviet occupation.
As well as the re education camps of the Soviets in Romania and Hungary.

What im trying to say in a nutshell is the white party had a stronghold in Ukraine and lost.   Keiv fell to the Bolshevik/red/Soviets in 1917 I believe.

But since the Red/Bolsheviks didn't believe in nationalism they surpessed it, but the ukranians would force the Bolshevik/Red's/Soviets out the following year in 1918-1919.

This pattern in Ukraine would continue over the years until the fall of the Soviet Union and the dissolution of the Red/Bolshevik/Soviet government.

My question is, do some modern day ukranians simply see this as another Red/Bolshevik/Soviet attempt to squelch ukranian nationalism?   It's a sensible and fair question to anyone who knows some history of the area

Education, free of charge hot shot.

No more insults if you want to debate.

I know what the fuck I'm talking about.  I am not un educated or ignorant just because I type with a Louisiana accent lol.


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> 🤔🤔🤔



So Zilla was the catalyst for change...🧐

Quick someone throw in the name Obama...


----------



## Achilleus

I have zero idea what the end game for this invasion is. If Russia wins, we expect probably a puppet state or just straight up absorb them. And if that's the case, who the fuck is going to be left in the country at that point? Along with the cities being destroyed and majority of the country completely in ruin. Refugees aren't going to be coming back. 
He's bolstering Europe with more people who are now more pissed off at Russia. PLUS, Putin has united Europe more than ever, the Swiss aren't even staying neutral and they were neutral in WW2.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> I can't find the @Yano post you quoted but I agree it is an insult because it appears to be technically incorrect.
> It wasn't your sister, right?  You raped a girl and married her later, right?  I try to keep up with that dating thread but it is so confusing.



No I was married to her at the time.  And still am.  24 years old

And I never raped her.


----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> That's not what I meant at all.  But I appreciate your civility.
> 
> What I mean is that the Ukraine was a strong area for the White party during the revolution.   I'm talking 1917-1920 ish.  Not after the Red Bolsheviks won the revolution.  But during.
> 
> I very well aware of the manufactured famines in Poland Lithuania and Ukrain during the soviet occupation.
> As well as the re education camps of the Soviets in Romania and Hungary.
> 
> What im trying to say in a nutshell is the white party had a stronghold in Ukraine and lost.   Keiv fell to the Bolshevik/red/Soviets in 1917 I believe.
> 
> But since the Red/Bolsheviks didn't believe in nationalism they surpessed it, but the ukranians would force the Bolshevik/Red's/Soviets out the following year in 1918-1919.
> 
> This pattern in Ukraine would continue over the years until the fall of the Soviet Union and the dissolution of the Red/Bolshevik/Soviet government.
> 
> My question is, do some modern day ukranians simply see this as another Red/Bolshevik/Soviet attempt to squelch ukranian nationalism?   It's a sensible and fair question to anyone who knows some history of the area
> 
> Education, free of charge hot shot.
> 
> No more insults if you want to debate.
> 
> I know what the fuck I'm talking about.  I am not un educated or ignorant just because I type with a Louisiana accent lol.



You're like that guy in Good Will Hunting
That Matt Damon shuts down

You're spewing irrelevant stuff to sound informed
Its tiresome and everyone can see it, that's why you're being targeted and made fun of.






What you're saying is irrelevant to the topic at hand is my only point.

Sorry @Send0 

Once captain. picard says "Engage" 
that means Troll mode is in full effect
I cant help it
I'm having too much fun


----------



## DF

Alright when did the journalists decide to change how to pronounce Kiev/Kyiv?

I've always heard it as Kee-ef and now it's fukn Kee-V ?  Da fuk?


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> You're like that guy in Good Will Hunting
> That Matt Damon shuts down
> 
> You're spewing irrelevant stuff to sound informed
> Its tiresome and everyone can see it, that's why you're being targeted and made fun of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you're saying is irrelevant to the topic at hand is my only point.
> 
> Sorry @Send0
> 
> Once captain. picard says "Engage"
> that means Troll mode is in full effect
> I cant help it
> I'm having too much fun



It's not irrelevant though.

In 1917-1918 you had a very similar situation.
The Bolshevik/Red/soviet vs the ukranian nationals.

Today you've got the Russian seperatist in Crimea and Donetsk and Russia itself vs the ukranian nationals.

It's a legitimate parallel.  I thought that's what Terry was referring to.

Then a bunch y'all PC police and snowflake bitches went to sniveling about someone saying Bolshevik or Jew n word or whatever the fuck he said and it turned into a shit show.

Bunch of  whiny cunts really.

I thought the guy was trying to make a legitimate parallel argument that this is history repeating itself.  Or at least that may be how some ukranian people see it.   Seemed to be an interesting idea to discuss to me.

But since most of y'all are completely ignorant on most world history and others who had grandmother's in Poland took offense to the use of the term Bolshevik it ended up like this.

So fuck it.  I'm out.

Y'all can go back to discussing terry being a deplorable racist or who's offended by his satire picture of transexual person with a gun is to y'all or whatever the fuck else you want.

That's what always happens with some of the snowflakes.  Like when somebody said "crackpipes" instead of "paraphernalia" the typical cunt PC people get triggered and the thread goes off the rails.

I'm out of this one.

Drunk uncle unsubscribe here. No hard feelings fellas.


----------



## Test_subject




----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> It's not irrelevant though.
> 
> In 1917-1918 you had a very similar situation.
> The Bolshevik/Red/soviet vs the ukranian nationals.
> 
> Today you've got the Russian seperatist in Crimea and Donetsk and Russia itself vs the ukranian nationals.
> 
> It's a legitimate parallel.  I thought that's what Terry was referring to.
> 
> Then a bunch y'all PC police and snowflake bitches went to sniveling about someone saying Bolshevik or Jew n word or whatever the fuck he said and it turned into a shit show.
> 
> Bunch of  whiny cunts really.
> 
> I thought the guy was trying to make a legitimate parallel argument that this is history repeating itself.  Or at least that may be how some ukranian people see it.   Seemed to be an interesting idea to discuss to me.
> 
> But since most of y'all are completely ignorant on most world history and others who had grandmother's in Poland took offense to the use of the term Bolshevik it ended up like this.
> 
> So fuck it.  I'm out.
> 
> Y'all can go back to discussing terry being a deplorable racist or who's offended by his satire picture of transexual person with a gun is to y'all or whatever the fuck else you want.
> 
> That's what always happens with some of the snowflakes.  Like when somebody said "crackpipes" instead of "paraphernalia" the typical cunt PC people get triggered and the thread goes off the rails.
> 
> I'm out of this one.
> 
> Drunk uncle unsubscribe here. No hard feelings fellas.


I disagree.


----------



## Joliver

Serbia is backing the Russians. Discuss...


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> It's not irrelevant though.
> 
> In 1917-1918 you had a very similar situation.
> The Bolshevik/Red/soviet vs the ukranian nationals.
> 
> Today you've got the Russian seperatist in Crimea and Donetsk and Russia itself vs the ukranian nationals.
> 
> It's a legitimate parallel.  I thought that's what Terry was referring to.
> 
> Then a bunch y'all PC police and snowflake bitches went to sniveling about someone saying Bolshevik or Jew n word or whatever the fuck he said and it turned into a shit show.
> 
> Bunch of  whiny cunts really.
> 
> I thought the guy was trying to make a legitimate parallel argument that this is history repeating itself.  Or at least that may be how some ukranian people see it.   Seemed to be an interesting idea to discuss to me.
> 
> But since most of y'all are completely ignorant on most world history and others who had grandmother's in Poland took offense to the use of the term Bolshevik it ended up like this.
> 
> So fuck it.  I'm out.
> 
> Y'all can go back to discussing terry being a deplorable racist or who's offended by his satire picture of transexual person with a gun is to y'all or whatever the fuck else you want.
> 
> That's what always happens with some of the snowflakes.  Like when somebody said "crackpipes" instead of "paraphernalia" the typical cunt PC people get triggered and the thread goes off the rails.
> 
> I'm out of this one.
> 
> Drunk uncle unsubscribe here. No hard feelings fellas.


I thought you said we shouldn’t insult eachother. 

I wasn’t offended by the tranny picture. I was offended because he thought he was being clever with his NATO acronym. 
I was offended because he was so dumb he didn’t know what nato stands for so I helped him. 
North Atlantic Transgender Organization
Instead of “N and tranny organization” or whatever stupid shit he said. 
What sense does that even make? North and tranny organization?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Joliver said:


> Serbia is backing the Russians. Discuss...
> 
> View attachment 19112



I'd back her up
if ya know what I mean


----------



## milleniumgirl

Sorry to disappoint you but I’m pro Russian (my bff is Russian). I don’t approve what Putin is doing but he’s not the monster everyone thinks he is.


----------



## GSgator

Gas  has gone up 18 cents in the last 48hrs.


----------



## DEADlifter

Joliver said:


> Serbia is backing the Russians. Discuss...
> 
> View attachment 19112


Where is her penis?

You said discuss...  that usually come with a penis


----------



## RiR0

milleniumgirl said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but I’m pro Russian (my bff is Russian). I don’t approve what Putin is doing but he’s not the monster everyone thinks he is.


Yep he’s just a saint. All he’s ever done is helped people. 
Nothing bad ever came from the kgb and Putin was their star.


----------



## Iron1

DF said:


> Alright when did the journalists decide to change how to pronounce Kiev/Kyiv?
> 
> I've always heard it as Kee-ef and now it's fukn Kee-V ?  Da fuk?



It was done out of solidarity for Ukraine. Spelling it "Kyiv" and it's corresponding pronunciation is based on the Ukrainian spelling of their capital city "Київ". "Kiev" is derivative of the Russian word for the city, "Киев".


----------



## Test_subject

milleniumgirl said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but I’m pro Russian (my bff is Russian). I don’t approve what Putin is doing but he’s not the monster everyone thinks he is.


Other than having journalists and political opponents who are critical of his regime put in jail or executed, he’s a great guy…

Have you heard of Polonium poisoning?  Putin sure has.


----------



## Joliver

You pro-Ukrainian people would....and you know it.


----------



## RiR0

Joliver said:


> You pro-Ukrainian people would....and you know it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19114


My dick doesn’t follow politics. 
I’d bang her if she was dressed as an ss soldier goose stepping


----------



## TODAY

Joliver said:


> You pro-Ukrainian people would....and you know it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19114


She looks like a very good, very expensive sex doll


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> She looks like a very good, very expensive sex doll


Dm me a price list


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> She looks like a very good, very expensive sex doll


I've spent money on worse things. 🤗


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> Dm me a price list


This is not a source board.

Do your own research.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> Other than having journalists and political opponents who are critical of his regime put in jail or executed, he’s a great guy…
> 
> Have you heard of Polonium poisoning?  Putin sure has.


I never approved of Hitler but he wasn't the monster everyone made him out to be, lol.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> I never approved of Hitler but he wasn't the monster everyone made him out to be, lol.


Come on guys her friend is Russian she’s clearly an expert


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> Come on guys her friend is Russian she’s clearly an expert


That and she is a woman. 
Oh shit, that is so not PC. I did not type this.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RiR0 said:


> Yep he’s just a saint. All he’s ever done is helped people.
> Nothing bad ever came from the kgb and Putin was their star.


Careful….

Is that REALLY how Putin actually is? Or is that how our country portrays him in the media? 

Our media likes to portray foreign countries depending on an agenda. Always has.


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Careful….
> 
> Is that REALLY how Putin actually is? Or is that how our country portrays him in the media?
> 
> Our media likes to portray foreign countries depending on an agenda. Always has.


There sure have been a lot of people who were critical of him go missing/end up in jail/die for him being such a well-meaning gentleman.

Obviously there’s a lot of “Russia bad” propaganda, but Putin is the furthest thing from benevolent.


----------



## Joliver

"I'm so cold in Siberia, UG....don't stop Mr. Putin from giving me ALL of the Black Sea to sunbathe."


----------



## FlyingPapaya

milleniumgirl said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but I’m pro Russian (my bff is Russian). I don’t approve what Putin is doing but he’s not the monster everyone thinks he is.


Oh but he is.


----------



## RiR0

Sorry to disappoint all you guys who are anti the workers party of Korea but I used to bang a girl from Korea and I don’t think Kim Jong Un is the monster he’s made out to be


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> There sure have been a lot of people who were critical of him go missing/end up in jail/die for him being such a well-meaning gentleman.
> 
> Obviously there’s a lot of “Russia bad” propaganda, but Putin is the furthest thing from benevolent.


Lol. Annnnnnd the other countries, besides Russia, all have benevolent leaders? 

The media feeds the agenda to the population and within a week, people are appalled and aghast. They LIED to us for over two years about Covid but NOW they are telling us the truth about Russia and the Ukraine. Big L.O.L. 

The stories they are forcing on us don’t even make sense. 

I think it’s just as likely that Putin is the “good guy” in all this and has all kinds of facts on the Bidens. Putin may very well be fighting for his life.


----------



## RiR0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. Annnnnnd the other countries, besides Russia, all have benevolent leaders?
> 
> The media feeds the agenda to the population and within a week, people are appalled and aghast. They LIED to us for over two years about Covid but NOW they are telling us the truth about Russia and the Ukraine. Big L.O.L.
> 
> The stories they are forcing on us don’t even make sense.
> 
> I think it’s just as likely that Putin is the “good guy” in all this and has all kinds of facts on the Bidens. Putin may very well be fighting for his life.


I just like to play it safe and assume all world leaders and people in power are evil.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. Annnnnnd the other countries, besides Russia, all have benevolent leaders?
> 
> The media feeds the agenda to the population and within a week, people are appalled and aghast. They LIED to us for over two years about Covid but NOW they are telling us the truth about Russia and the Ukraine. Big L.O.L.
> 
> The stories they are forcing on us don’t even make sense.
> 
> I think it’s just as likely that Putin is the “good guy” in all this and has all kinds of facts on the Bidens. Putin may very well be fighting for his life.



Realistically
If anyone thinks any world leader is a "Good guy"

They're a fucking idiots

I can believe Putin is a piece of shit without thinking we are the "Good guys"

Sorry to break it to everyone
There are no "Good guys"
Just a bunch of trash who are in it for their own enrichment
Our lives are meaningless stats to the world powers.
Life is shades of grey
I've done many things I'm not proud of, I'm no saint for sure.


----------



## Jet Labs

milleniumgirl said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but I’m pro Russian (my bff is Russian). I don’t approve what Putin is doing but he’s not the monster everyone thinks he is.



Your bf is Russian so Putin ain't so bad lol...ok


----------



## silentlemon1011

Joliver said:


> You pro-Ukrainian people would....and you know it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19114



I dont give a fuck if she was kicking down my door with an AK

I'd still drink her bathwater


Joliver said:


> "I'm so cold in Siberia, UG....don't stop Mr. Putin from giving me ALL of the Black Sea to sunbathe."
> 
> View attachment 19115



I'd make soup from her blue jeans and have it with a side of mashed potatoes


RiR0 said:


> I just like to play it safe and assume all world leaders and people in power are evil.



Beat me to it lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Realistically
> If anyone thinks any world leader is a "Good guy"
> 
> They're a fucking idiots
> 
> I can believe Putin is a piece of shit without thinking we are the "Good guys"
> 
> Sorry to break it to everyone
> There are no "Good guys"
> Just a bunch of trash who are in it for their own enrichment
> Our lives are meaningless stats to the world powers.
> Life is shades of grey
> I've done many things I'm not proud of, I'm no saint for sure.


Somebody must be the “good guy” or even just the “better guy”. Otherwise nobody would be fighting. The world elites would control the planet and all would be good.

I don’t know. The MSM certainly isn’t the “good guys” so I’m not believing them. When they tell me Putin is a BAD man, I start to look to see if he really IS bad or if the powers want me to believe he’s bad.

Critical thinking. Trying to be objective. If Putin was a puppet for the same global elite that controls us, the MSM would be jerking him off and calling him a hero.


----------



## Joliver

FlyingPapaya said:


> Oh but he is.



"I'm sooooo sorry our glorious leader, his excellency, Mr Putin made your gas prices rise. Maybe I can make something else rise and you'll join us instead. You won't even need to be here 3 years...from the looks of you...I'd say more like 3 minutes will do."


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Somebody must be the “good guy” or even just the “better guy”. Otherwise nobody would be fighting. The world elites would control the planet and all would be good.
> 
> I don’t know. The MSM certainly isn’t the “good guys” so I’m not believing them. When they tell me Putin is a BAD man, I start to look to see if he really IS bad or if the powers want me to believe he’s bad.
> 
> Critical thinking. Trying to be objective. If Putin was a puppet for the same global elite that controls us, the MSM would be jerking him off and calling him a hero.



Good guy vs bad guy just doesnt exist.

It's about self interest.

The western powers want more money
The Russians want more money

Everyone just wants more money and control to enrich themselves
Any good done, is periphery and accidental when it comes to Geopolitics

There is no difference in actions

Russia fucks up Ukraine
America fucks up Libya or Iraq

The actions of all sides are identical
Self interest and betterment of our society (Moreso themselves... the society and country betterment are typically byproducts)

Why do I cheer for Ukraine?
Because if Putin wins, he gets a slightly larger slice ofnthe pie
If the West wins, we get a slightly larger slice of the pie, another way to take micro cuts via SWIFT, cheaper fuel prices and another place to sell equipment and weapons to.

Everything is self interest
That includes personal interactions

I treat my employees well, because if I treat them with respect and pay them well, they will work.harder for me and produce more revenue.

There is no "Good" in this world
Just individual wants of feeling good and self interest via positive emotions

People only do good things, so they can emotionally pat themselves on the back


We need a meteor to wipe us off the planet and start fresh

Humans are shit


----------



## Jet Labs

There's probably millions of reasons that show how evil Putin is and one of them is the Kursk disaster imho!

Putin is mass murdering, dictator who gives zero fucks about anything aside from being in power or being the front man for the real people in power.


----------



## vacant

Terry Davis said:


> Men aren't allowed to leave the country, as ordered by Zelensky. Of course, if you happen to be a part of the small ethnic group that Zelensky belongs to, then you're welcome to leave as you please.


I've heard that I didn't realize it was actually happening. That's disgraceful.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Humans are shit



It’s “People equal shit” btw 👍


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s “People equal shit” btw 👍



Naw
People are shit
But not equally.
Some shit is worse than others.

But arguing how shitty a particular shit is... is about as useful as watching 2 dogs fuck a football.

So I digress


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Naw
> People are shit
> But not equally.
> Some shit is worse than others.
> 
> But arguing how shitty a particular shit is... is about as useful as watching 2 dogs fuck a football.
> 
> So I digress


Sorry to interrupt you from your football dog fucking up there…

“People equal shit” is a Slip Knot verse. I always forget you’re from Canadia and might not have the same cool shit as we have down here, hence the reason you’re sitting idle watching your dogs fuck that football. 

Google “People = shit” and play it. It’s not going to entertain you all that much but it’ll make the football fucking more badass.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sorry to interrupt you from your football dog fucking up there…
> 
> “People equal shit” is a Slip Knot verse. I always forget you’re from Canadia and might not have the same cool shit as we have down here, hence the reason you’re sitting idle watching your dogs fuck that football.
> 
> Google “People = shit” and play it. It’s not going to entertain you all that much but it’ll make the football fucking more badass.



Ahh gotcha

I thought it was just a hilarious summary of what I said.

I'll give it a listen and channel my angry during a squat session.

People = shit

But squats are divinity


----------



## Jet Labs

silentlemon1011 said:


> Naw
> People are shit
> But not equally.
> Some shit is worse than others.
> 
> But arguing how shitty a particular shit is... is about as useful as watching 2 dogs fuck a football.
> 
> So I digress




The vast majority of people on this planet want peace and a calm family life, but the people who crave wealth and power have slithered their way into positions of control and it's these people who are fucking the rest of us over.

Unfortunately politics is beyond fucked and the superpower governments are impossible to overthrow now as we the people allowed them to keep gaining power while stripping away our rights slowly over time.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s “People equal shit” btw 👍


----------



## lifter6973

Skullcrusher said:


>


SOB, I didnt see this


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> I thought you said we shouldn’t insult eachother.
> 
> I wasn’t offended by the tranny picture. I was offended because he thought he was being clever with his NATO acronym.
> I was offended because he was so dumb he didn’t know what nato stands for so I helped him.
> North Atlantic Transgender Organization
> Instead of “N and tranny organization” or whatever stupid shit he said.
> What sense does that even make? North and tranny organization?




I must reply here.  

My friend,  I think you meant nato stands for North Atlantic Treaty Oranization.  
A relic of the cold War.  Made in 1949 to stop the spread of communism,  lol at that.   Obviously it didn't work.  Look at the democrat party in America for reference. 

I understand that you detest the guy.   And you're right, I was wrong. He probably is a shameless racist.   But, that doesn't give anyone a right to harass him.  He's entitled his opinions.  Just like everyone else.  Debate him on merit of truth, or not at all is my opinion on that.  

We're all grown assed men here.  Which is why I like this place.  

Everyone here is an alpha male type.    So I like the company.   Even the female members here are she wolf alpha type people.     We're urban,  country, straight,  gay, secular, agnostic and religious and everything in between.    Our one common bond here, is that we're alpha type people willing to use PEDs to help us be what we feel we should be.  

So I really do enjoy the company here.   Your company is no exception.   I like your company too.  

And Terry?   Well, he can participate as well as long as he follows the rules.   

I had meant to point out to Terry that his anti semetic comments about the Russian revolution were off base for factual reasons until the PC police stepped in with hysterical insults and maniacal shouting him down, but oh well.   Maybe next time.  

I'm going to explain why the idiot PC police don't help anything soon. I might start a thread.  

But I get it bro.  It's all good.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> I must reply here.
> 
> My friend,  I think you meant nato stands for North Atlantic Treaty Oranization.
> A relic of the cold War.  Made in 1949 to stop the spread of communism,  lol at that.   Obviously it didn't work.  Look at the democrat party in America for reference.
> 
> I understand that you detest the guy.   And you're right, I was wrong. He probably is a shameless racist.   But, that doesn't give anyone a right to harass him.  He's entitled his opinions.  Just like everyone else.  Debate him on merit of truth, or not at all is my opinion on that.
> 
> We're all grown assed men here.  Which is why I like this place.
> 
> Everyone here is an alpha male type.    So I like the company.   Even the female members here are she wolf alpha type people.     We're urban,  country, straight,  gay, secular, agnostic and religious and everything in between.    Our one common bond here, is that we're alpha type people willing to use PEDs to help us be what we feel we should be.
> 
> So I really do enjoy the company here.   Your company is no exception.   I like your company too.
> 
> And Terry?   Well, he can participate as well as long as he follows the rules.
> 
> I had meant to point out to Terry that his anti semetic comments about the Russian revolution were off base for factual reasons until the PC police stepped in with hysterical insults and maniacal shouting him down, but oh well.   Maybe next time.
> 
> I'm going to explain why the idiot PC police don't help anything soon. I might start a thread.
> 
> But I get it bro.  It's all good.


Dear god. you didn’t get the joke. I meant what I typed. I know what it stands for. I corrected your bigot buddies failed joke. 
You’re bipolar.
You literally go from slinging insults and ranting about liberals to some weird high ground stance.


----------



## Joliver

"My name is Masha and I accidentally left my clothes in the Ukraine...the boys are just fetching them for me."


----------



## Yano




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

They expect us to believe that Russia is mobilizing troops and equipment using a convoy that stretches 40 miles???

40 miles long. As if that’s not an easy target to hit and delay? C’mon here.


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> They expect us to believe that Russia is mobilizing troops and equipment using a convoy that stretches 40 miles???
> 
> 40 miles long. As if that’s not an easy target to hit and delay? C’mon here.


I totally agree I think the media has blown the size and length of it out of proportion. It's grown with every report exponentially. 

No matter the size there is the matter of threat assessment.

If the intelligence coming out of the area is correct on social media its mostly logistics vehicles , broken down shit and support vehicles. Spare tires , blood , bullets , useful shit but not like super high value targets.

So just as a matter of priority as a commander I would keep an eye on it and be ready to move quickly but I wouldn't prioritize it and take a chance on losing what few aircraft I have at my disposal or well trained ground troops. Both are in limited amount.

Right now russia has air superiority , better gear .. big risk. IF I had mobile artillery at my disposal or a few good mortar batteries as a distraction or part of a larger maneuver I would consider hitting it with walking barrage from both ends at once and work to the middle , hit em at night give em a good shake n bake take em right back to the fucking stone age.


----------



## Yano

An now .. back to the tits ...


----------



## Tazz

I’ve heard a lot of these attacks the media is showing is from 2014-2015 and Ukraine is even participating in spreading these false videos. 

Hmmmm.


----------



## Achilleus

Watching interviews with Russians over this situation is pretty interesting. Some fully back Putin and believe its the right thing, some don't even believe the invasion is real and that it's propaganda by the U.S./Zelensky and some know whats going on but don't want to talk much about it in fear of getting nabbed by police. Usually the older generations are more likely to be pro-Putin and the younger ones more likely to be against the invasion. Which makes sense since the younger generations are on the internet and have a bit better understanding of the world.

At the end of the day, they see Ukrainians as the same as them.


----------



## RiR0

Achilleus said:


> Watching interviews with Russians over this situation is pretty interesting. Some fully back Putin and believe its the right thing, some don't even believe the invasion is real and that it's propaganda by the U.S./Zelensky and some know whats going on but don't want to talk much about it in fear of getting nabbed by police. Usually the older generations are more likely to be pro-Putin and the younger ones more likely to be against the invasion. Which makes sense since the younger generations are on the internet and have a bit better understanding of the world.
> 
> At the end of the day, they see Ukrainians as the same as them.


I don’t know too many people young or old who support Putin


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RiR0 said:


> I don’t know too many people young or old who support Putin


🤷‍♂️ Is that based on your time spent at your Moscow summer home?

How many Russians do you know?


----------



## Tazz

__





						2015 Video of Explosion in China Shared as Russian Attack on Ukraine Power Plant
					

The viral video shows an explosions that took place in the Chinese port city of Tianjin.



					www.thequint.com
				












						PolitiFact - These video clips do not show Russia’s attack on Ukraine. They’re simulations from video games
					

As Russia unleashed a full-scale attack on Ukraine, videos and images have started to flood the internet with claims tha




					www.politifact.com


----------



## Yano

Achilleus said:


> Watching interviews with Russians over this situation is pretty interesting. Some fully back Putin and believe its the right thing, some don't even believe the invasion is real and that it's propaganda by the U.S./Zelensky and some know whats going on but don't want to talk much about it in fear of getting nabbed by police. Usually the older generations are more likely to be pro-Putin and the younger ones more likely to be against the invasion. Which makes sense since the younger generations are on the internet and have a bit better understanding of the world.
> 
> At the end of the day, they see Ukrainians as the same as them.


In russia when interviewed , you always support putin ... i can understand that ive seen a few social media clips from inside russia and the one woman you could see the fear in her eyes , all she kept saying was , i support putin , over n over then walked away.


----------



## Yano

Tazz said:


> I’ve heard a lot of these attacks the media is showing is from 2014-2015 and Ukraine is even participating in spreading these false videos.
> 
> Hmmmm.


its kids putting up vids and shit for likes ,, they have already traced one video back to footage from Arma 3 .. but dont be an idiot , there is a war going on , thousands have died and this isnt some made for tv trumpy bullshit lie


----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## Swiper.

(test post seeing if link works)

edit: link did not work


----------



## Swiper.

Swiper. said:


> (test post seeing if link works)
> 
> edit: link did not work



let’s see if this works. 





__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Lolol


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Swiper. said:


> let’s see if this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com


 Trust the news damn it!


----------



## Test_subject

Joliver said:


> "My name is Masha and I accidentally left my clothes in the Ukraine...the boys are just fetching them for me."
> 
> View attachment 19119


Weird pose but I wouldn’t kick her out.


----------



## RiR0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🤷‍♂️ Is that based on your time spent at your Moscow summer home?
> 
> How many Russians do you know?


I know quite a few Russians. I’ve known for years used to work with them in clubs and we stay in touch. 
The ones I know personally are not a fan of Putin or the Russian government thats why they fled and came here


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RiR0 said:


> I know quite a few Russians. I’ve known for years used to work with them in clubs and we stay in touch.
> The ones I know personally are not a fan of Putin or the Russian government thats why they fled and came here


Are they all the same age? 

I know a lot of college aged guys that actually love Biden but everyone else i know absolutely hates the POS. 

I think Biden has ruined a bunch of families. I actually spun the globe to see if there was a better country to flee to but there really isn’t anything better. Closest I could find was Belize, only because their requirements to be a Doctor are so low and I’d love to be a Doctor! Lol.


----------



## RiR0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are they all the same age?
> 
> I know a lot of college aged guys that actually love Biden but everyone else i know absolutely hates the POS.
> 
> I think Biden has ruined a bunch of families. I actually spun the globe to see if there was a better country to flee to but there really isn’t anything better. Closest I could find was Belize, only because their requirements to be a Doctor are so low and I’d love to be a Doctor! Lol.


Most of them are around my age. 4 a husband his brothers and his wife are in their 60s and 70s


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are they all the same age?
> 
> I know a lot of college aged guys that actually love Biden but everyone else i know absolutely hates the POS.
> 
> I think Biden has ruined a bunch of families. I actually spun the globe to see if there was a better country to flee to but there really isn’t anything better. Closest I could find was Belize, only because their requirements to be a Doctor are so low and I’d love to be a Doctor! Lol.



That would actually be pretty awesome
Being a Doctor will be dope.

But then you'd have to be in Belize
So definite downside

Was my dream to be a doctor though, should have payed attention in school I guess


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are they all the same age?
> 
> I know a lot of college aged guys that actually love Biden but everyone else i know absolutely hates the POS.
> 
> I think Biden has ruined a bunch of families. I actually spun the globe to see if there was a better country to flee to but there really isn’t anything better. Closest I could find was Belize, only because their requirements to be a Doctor are so low and I’d love to be a Doctor! Lol.


My issue with Biden goes beyond his fucked up politics. What kind of guy uses his wife and daughters death as a photo opportunity at the hospital with his surviving kids and get sworn into the very office he was to busy campaigning for to be home to go pick up a fucking christmas tree. That's how they died , going to buy a fucking christmas tree cus that fuck was too absorbed in his political image to act like a man and a father. 

This is why I wasn't surprised with how he pulled out of Afghanistan , how he left the rest of the afghans to die on the side of the road , those 13 service members that died to that suicide fuck during his botched evacuation , he let them die on the side of a road, now he is leaving millions of Ukrainians to die on the side of the road ... all to save a few votes and how he looks politically to a pack of hippy douche bags. 

Leaving people to die while he worries about his own political career is Biden's MO has been since day one.


----------



## nissan11

I was out of cell service range for pages 38-51 so I am skipping them and picking back up here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Yano said:


> My issue with Biden goes beyond his fucked up politics. What kind of guy uses his wife and daughters death as a photo opportunity at the hospital with his surviving kids and get sworn into the very office he was to busy campaigning for to be home to go pick up a fucking christmas tree. That's how they died , going to buy a fucking christmas tree cus that fuck was too absorbed in his political image to act like a man and a father.
> 
> This is why I wasn't surprised with how he pulled out of Afghanistan , how he left the rest of the afghans to die on the side of the road , those 13 service members that died to that suicide fuck during his botched evacuation , he let them die on the side of a road, now he is leaving millions of Ukrainians to die on the side of the road ... all to save a few votes and how he looks politically to a pack of hippy douche bags.
> 
> Leaving people to die while he worries about his own political career is Biden's MO has been since day one.




Don't forget the FACT that jsoc knew who the bomber was AND had a reaper drone on him. They got denied permission to fire as the state department some how had say at that point.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 19150


I’m gonna make sure to get you banned


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m gonna make sure to get you banned


----------



## silentlemon1011

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 19202



Good old ClintonCide

Never gets old 
They certainly wont stop using it


----------



## Human_Backhoe

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good old ClintonCide
> 
> Never gets old
> They certainly wont stop using it



Also nothing get people with half a brain as riled up as that cunts image lol.


Edit: be there in 15


----------



## silentlemon1011

Human_Backhoe said:


> Also nothing get people with half a brain as riled up as that cunts image lol.
> 
> 
> Edit: be there in 15



Clinton has a huge set of balls
Hilary that is.
She keeps just killing off anyone that knows anything, they have a laundry list of names and dint give a fuck who knows it.

Gotta give her some props, shes got a bigger kill list than any serial.killer/Cartel vids etc

And just doesnt give a fuck


----------



## Human_Backhoe

silentlemon1011 said:


> Clinton has a huge set of balls
> Hilary that is.
> She keeps just killing off anyone that knows anything, they have a laundry list of names and dint give a fuck who knows it.
> 
> Gotta give her some props, shes got a bigger kill list than any serial.killer/Cartel vids etc
> 
> And just doesnt give a fuck



Completely immune to consequences!  Just like when she paid to a have a sitting president hacked......nothing!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Human_Backhoe said:


> Also nothing get people with half a brain as riled up as that cunts image lol.
> 
> 
> Edit: be there in 15


another intellectual has joined us..


----------



## Bro Bundy

I personally would love to see the planet get nuked ...Im sick of you fucks


----------



## silentlemon1011

Bro Bundy said:


> I personally would love to see the planet get nuked ...Im sick of you fucks



I was hoping for a meteor
Better fireworks


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Bro Bundy said:


> I personally would love to see the planet get nuked ...Im sick of you fucks



Fuck that noise.  I want the thunder dome. One emp over every country to take out the power grids. Stretch it out a bit


----------



## Bro Bundy

I can already feel the hate towards russians just like i did in the early 90s ..I had to fight up to 3 5 times a day as a kid in school


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Are you a ethnic Russian?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Bro Bundy said:


> I can already feel the hate towards russians just like i did in the early 90s ..I had to fight up to 3 5 times a day as a kid in school



I think people are smarter now Bundy
Hating Putin instead of specifically Russian people.


----------



## RiR0

silentlemon1011 said:


> I think people are smarter now Bundy
> Hating Putin instead of specifically Russian people.


I don’t. People were assaulting Asians because of Corona virus. Certain people were violent towards people from the Middle East because of the taliban.


----------



## RiR0

We have more information but I don’t believe it leads to people being smarter or better informed.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Human_Backhoe said:


> Are you a ethnic Russian?


I was born exactly where the war is being fought but under the ussr


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Bro Bundy said:


> I was born exactly where the war is being fought but under the ussr



Lemon and I are Ukrainian/ yugoslavian.  I remember the bullshit of the 90's too. 

Worst part of all this is what happens to the average citizen. No one want a part in any of this garbage.


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> I can already feel the hate towards russians just like i did in the early 90s ..I had to fight up to 3 5 times a day as a kid in school


Is that what turned you on to PEDs? Getting your ass stomped 3 to 5 times a day?


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> I don’t. People were assaulting Asians because of Corona virus. Certain people were violent towards people from the Middle East because of the taliban.


I agree. I saw this bro the other day in the gym and he had a thick accent. I figured he was Russian so I went right up to him and kicked him in the nuts. He left. Havent seen him again.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> We have more information but I don’t believe it leads to people being smarter or better informed.


Amen, the dumbest will go to the most obscure sites to get their information (or believe only things an orange guy or his supporters say) and claim they know the 'truth'.
Tons of information but being able to see what is real and what is not is the key. The real idiots can't see their hands in front of their faces. They are easily duped.


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> I was born exactly where the war is being fought but under the ussr


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> Amen, the dumbest will go to the most obscure sites to get their information (or believe only things an orange guy or his supporters say) and claim they know the 'truth'.
> Tons of information but being able to see what is real and what is not is the key. The real idiots can't see their hands in front of their faces. They are easily duped.


It’s not necessarily the most obscure sites It’s the mainstream ones too. 
Remember the red scare or weapons of mass destruction? 

It’s not that all these people are idiots but they just get a ton of confirmation bias. 
Very intelligent people can and do believe even some of the most irrational things.


----------



## RiR0

People will believe a lot under the guise of patriotism and freedom. 
Beliefs and faith can be very dangerous.


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> Is that what turned you on to PEDs? Getting your ass stomped 3 to 5 times a day?


Bouncing put me on. I was a mean aggressive little bastard as a kid I loved to throw down


----------



## RiR0

Bro Bundy said:


> Bouncing put me on. I was a mean aggressive little bastard as a kid I loved to throw down


I used to bounce at a club and a strip club. The drink women were worse than anybody.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bro Bundy said:


> I personally would love to see the planet get nuked ...Im sick of you fucks


I'm in complete agreement.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

silentlemon1011 said:


> I was hoping for a meteor
> Better fireworks


I keep saying I wish that asteroid that passed so closely not to long ago should have hit us


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I know a lot of college aged guys that actually love Biden but everyone else i know absolutely hates the POS.


For the most part, the people who love Biden are too young to remember Uncle Sniffy from his VP days in the Obama administration and prior.

It was absolutely insane watching this guy, who everyone knew was a pro-establishment, corporatist bag-licker being sold as some progressive saviour during the election.

You’d have to basically ignore his whole voting record to actually believe that shit.


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> For the most part, the people who love Biden are too young to remember Uncle Sniffy from his VP days in the Obama administration and prior.
> 
> It was absolutely insane watching this guy, who everyone knew was a pro-establishment, corporatist bag-licker being sold as some progressive saviour during the election.
> 
> You’d have to basically ignore his whole voting record to actually believe that shit.


Those of us that are old fuckers remember his 1988 bid for the presidential nomination.  He was caught plagiarizing speeches and lied about his academic record. Bet nobody heard that from MSM.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> It’s not necessarily the most obscure sites It’s the mainstream ones too.
> Remember the red scare or weapons of mass destruction?
> 
> It’s not that all these people are idiots but they just get a ton of confirmation bias.
> Very intelligent people can and do believe even some of the most irrational things.


Good points. I can't disagree. People I know to be smart otherwise have gotten caught up in lies from MSM and far right sources. The saying does tend to be true. A lie told over and over again (like the big lie) eventually makes people break down and think it is truth. 

If you only look at one angle and not all angles, then sure, you will think lies are true. This is why a lot of places like that ASF Rat owned site is crap because they only allow an echo chamber. I like this board much better because when it comes to these things, many angles are discussed. Echo chambers make me want to vomit.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> I used to bounce at a club and a strip club. The drink women were worse than anybody.


Did you guys (+ @Bro Bundy) get more tail when you were bouncers?


----------



## GSgator

RiR0 said:


> I don’t. People were assaulting Asians because of Corona virus. Certain people were violent towards people from the Middle East because of the taliban.


After 9-11 I have a Indian buddy the red dot not the bow and arrows and casinos. He called me and had me follow him home he was getting fucked with at work and literally feared for his life.

Indians and Taliban are completely different it just shows the ignorance of society.


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> Good points. I can't disagree. People I know to be smart otherwise have gotten caught up in lies from MSM and far right sources. The saying does tend to be true. A lie told over and over again (like the big lie) eventually makes people break down and think it is truth.
> 
> If you only look at one angle and not all angles, then sure, you will think lies are true. This is why a lot of places like that ASF Rat owned site is crap because they only allow an echo chamber. I like this board much better because when it comes to these things, many angles are discussed. Echo chambers make me want to vomit.


MSM is not news. Its mere tabloid with an agenda whether it be CNN, Fox. MSNBC. etc.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> Good points. I can't disagree. People I know to be smart otherwise have gotten caught up in lies from MSM and far right sources. The saying does tend to be true. A lie told over and over again (like the big lie) eventually makes people break down and think it is truth.
> 
> If you only look at one angle and not all angles, then sure, you will think lies are true. This is why a lot of places like that ASF Rat owned site is crap because they only allow an echo chamber. I like this board much better because when it comes to these things, many angles are discussed. Echo chambers make me want to vomit.


When there’s a lie and ppls social media and the news they watch has  the same narrative I’m seeing a lot of ppl I thought were strong willed get brainwashed. These ppl will fight tooth and nail even on a Visual lie that there staring at. They have been brained washed to not even believe what there seeing and hearing.

I think this kind of behavior is wreckless. When ppl can’t make there own decisions and they turn on friends and family IMO it’s time for a revolution. I hate to say it but we need to clean up civilization we need free thinkers if are to move forward and have a fighting chance against the powers to be.

You watch ppl are so fucking stupid they will open things  back up and turn the page and most will forget how they  and there kids were treated like animals for 2 years .

Like Candis Ownens said WHAT HAPPENED TO COVID. were Fauci ? Ukraine wants donations to help out the women and kids I’ve been told over last year there’s no such thing as women I’m confused. Do
see how fucked up this shit has gotten.


----------



## GSgator

DO NOT get the UPDATE MAN!!
					

Clip from the Dark Star Rising http://www.rumble.com/darkstarrising me: https://paypal.me/JVFunding?country.x=US&locale.x=en_US bitcoin | bc1q84et4sz7cspdayd35fwra7lwfm5y6j8zc8dmt5 ether | 0x9C35E7634




					rumble.com


----------



## Cochino

GSgator said:


> When there’s a lie and ppls social media and the news they watch has  the same narrative I’m seeing a lot of ppl I thought were strong willed get brainwashed. These ppl will fight tooth and nail even on a Visual lie that there staring at. They have been brained washed to not even believe what there seeing and hearing.
> 
> I think this kind of behavior is wreckless. When ppl can’t make there own decisions and they turn on friends and family IMO it’s time for a revolution. I hate to say it but we need to clean up civilization we need free thinkers if are to move forward and have a fighting chance against the powers to be.
> 
> You watch ppl are so fucking stupid they will open things  back up and turn the page and most will forget themselves and there kids were treated like animals for 2 years .
> 
> Like Candis Ownens said WHAT HAPPENED TO COVID. were Fauci ? Ukraine wants donations to help out the women and kids I’ve been told over last year there’s no such thing as women I’m confused. Do
> see how fucked up this shit has gotten.


I agree and its being driven by MSM and social media to a slightly lesser degree.

I find when someone on social media that I disagree with and then talk to themin person, we aren't that much different. (Some people tend to be different on the internet).

MSM has done a good job on both sides eliminating or severely cutting down on free thinking. This country now is so divided that I don’t think it can be united again. 

I remember when people with different political views could get along. You didn't see these far right or far left loons running around.

It is good imo to have diversity.  It is dangerous to have everyone have the same exact convictions.

This is what makes our government unique and imo the best if applied the way it was intended with checks and balances. 

The president doesn't have absolute power. He(she) has to go through congress to get laws passed. 

People in their states elect representatives who they think will best serve their interests. 

The problem is 90+% of the politicians are selfish scumbags. It takes big money and support from the MSM to get elected for the most part. Instead of serving the interests of the people who elect them, they are serving their best interests and those of their constituents. (You rub my back and I'll rub yours).

Even some with good intentions get overwhelmed once the get inside the DC beltway.


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> Did you guys (+ @Bro Bundy) get more tail when you were bouncers?


mad pussy bro thats the best part of the job


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> mad pussy bro thats the best part of the job


Figured, I should have gotten into bouncing. I had the size for it for sure.


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> MSM is not news. Its mere tabloid with an agenda whether it be CNN, Fox. MSNBC. etc.


Real journalism doesn't sell anymore and that is sad.


----------



## GSgator

Cochino said:


> I agree and its being driven by MSM and social media to a slightly lesser degree.
> 
> I find when someone on social media that I disagree with and then talk to themin person, we aren't that much different. (Some people tend to be different on the internet).
> 
> MSM has done a good job on both sides eliminating or severely cutting down on free thinking. This country now is so divided that I don’t think it can be united again.
> 
> I remember when people with different political views could get along. You didn't see these far right or far left loons running around.
> 
> It is good imo to have diversity.  It is dangerous to have everyone have the same exact convictions.
> 
> This is what makes our government unique and imo the best if applied the way it was intended with checks and balances.
> 
> The president doesn't have absolute power. He(she) has to go through congress to get laws passed.
> 
> People in their states elect representatives who they think will best serve their interests.
> 
> The problem is 90+% of the politicians are selfish scumbags. It takes big money and support from the MSM to get elected for the most part. Instead of serving the interests of the people who elect them, they are serving their best interests and those of their constituents. (You rub my back and I'll rub yours).
> 
> Even some with good intentions get overwhelmed once the get inside the DC beltway.


Our country was shut down by unelected  Bureaucratics  so we’re our schools. All rights were taken from us and we were  forced to take a vaccination or we couldn’t participate in civilization or continue out our livehoods no laws were passed to enforce this. The system has gotten very very corrupt and there are no checks or balances anymore .They have threatened to pack the courts are current administration has no law or order. If they did everyone of them could  be arrested just from the  laws that are being broken  at the border. These people wipe their asses with the paper the Constitution and the Bill of Rights were written on.


----------



## GSgator

There’s a lot of facts now coming to light about these vaccinations. For whoever’s been vaccinated I highly recommend you take a little bit of your time and look in to the truth that has been presented for you . You might want to sit down because it’s getting pretty ugly. I figured this is why they wanted to wait 75 years before coming out with some of this information.


----------



## Bobbyloads

GSgator said:


> There’s a lot of facts now coming to light about these vaccinations. For whoever’s been vaccinated I highly recommend you take a little bit of your time and look in to the truth that has been presented for you . You might want to sit down because it’s getting pretty ugly. I figured this is why they wanted to wait 75 years before coming out with some of this information.


I’m surprised they release as much data as they did and people still don’t care enough to look over it 🤦‍♂️


----------



## GSgator

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m surprised they release as much data as they did and people still don’t care enough to look over it 🤦‍♂️


I’m surprised the media hasn’t picked up on this. Some of this information is just flat out fucking scary and alarming . Well I take back the surprises part about the media.


----------



## Bobbyloads

GSgator said:


> I’m surprised the media hasn’t picked up on some of this. Some of this information is just flat out fucking scary and alarming .


Maybe this has to do some thing to do with it lmao


----------



## GSgator

Bobbyloads said:


> Maybe this has to do some thing to do with it lmao


HAHA. Well that answers my question  .


----------



## GSgator

I thought big pharma  was the enemy not that long ago to. These people forget so quickly when you wave money in front of their faces.


----------



## Bobbyloads

GSgator said:


> HAHA. Well that answers my question  .


All this shit os crazy that’s why I’m not trying to get my self into this 🇺🇦 🇷🇺 convo cause I don’t wanna ruffle feathers but there is a bunch of shady shit going on with this as well


----------



## GSgator

Bobbyloads said:


> All this shit os crazy that’s why I’m not trying to get my self into this 🇺🇦 🇷🇺 convo cause I don’t wanna ruffle feathers but there is a bunch of shady shit going on with this as well


I’m not  gonna post the shit I’ve been finding on the vaccinations cause ppl
 need to take that responsibility upon themselves .


----------



## Bobbyloads

GSgator said:


> I thought big pharma  was the enemy not that long ago to. These people forget so quickly when you wave money in front of their faces.


Yeah money does that this was a planned money grab covid was on purpose look at Moderna there is a pattern in their vaccine that’s in covid weird shit going on and now studies show vaccines change your dna


----------



## Bobbyloads

https://vm.tiktok.com/TTPdAnsUEy/


This here is crazy


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

GSgator said:


> I’m not  gonna post the shit I’ve been finding on the vaccinations cause ppl
> need to take that responsibility upon themselves .


It’s absolutely amazing that the media isn’t covering the vaccinations. But hey, now we know why they’re making a HUGE issue out of the baby battles in Ukraine. It’s a distraction. Focus on the war. Nothing to cover regarding the vaccines. 

When a coworker overheard me talking about it he called me “a right-wing nut brainwashed by Joe Rogan.” Lol.


----------



## GSgator

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah money does that this was a planned money grab covid was on purpose look at Moderna there is a pattern in their vaccine that’s in covid weird shit going on and now studies show vaccines change your dna


The Scary one  I saw was I forgot what is was called but the vax makes your body release we will call it a T cell then your body kills it this process gets repeated over and over and over and over again till your immune  system just completely burns out. Also there was a lot of deaths in there trial runs they hid


----------



## Canadian Kush




----------



## Bobbyloads

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s absolutely amazing that the media isn’t covering the vaccinations. But hey, now we know why they’re making a HUGE issue out of the baby battles in Ukraine. It’s a distraction. Focus on the war. Nothing to cover regarding the vaccines.
> 
> When a coworker overheard me talking about it he called me “a right-wing nut brainwashed by Joe Rogan.” Lol.


I think Putin is looking for something our president is so compromised by both Ukraine and Russia he’s stuck we sanction the fuck out of them but are still buying all their oil 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bobbyloads

GSgator said:


> The Scary one  I saw was I forgot what is was called but the vax makes your body release we will call it a T cell then your body kills it this process gets repeated over and over and over and over again till your immune  system just completely burns out. Also there was a lot of deaths in there trial runs they hid


That’s why all the boosters population control look at the increase in deaths now if you didn’t see this check this out almost seems fake but it really happened


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bobbyloads said:


> That’s why all the boosters population control look at the increase in deaths now if you didn’t see this check this out almost seems fake but it really happened


Same with Bob saget passed out busted his shit and died


----------



## GSgator

This dude it’s funny he puts his twist on stuff unfortunately there’s a lot of truth to be told on what he digs up .


----------



## GSgator

Is Klaus Schwab the Most Dangerous Man in the World?
					

Klaus Schwab is bringing you the great reset. And not only will it be great, it’ll be a fantastic reset! The folks at the World Economic Forum are busy helping protect you from climate change and dise




					rumble.com


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Amen, the dumbest will go to the most obscure sites to get their information (or believe only things an orange guy or his supporters say) and claim they know the 'truth'.
> Tons of information but being able to see what is real and what is not is the key. The real idiots can't see their hands in front of their faces. They are easily duped.




There's not many news sites more obscure or full of lies, misconstrued information and downright bullshit than CNN or MSNBC there buddy. 

If you want to preach truth, stay away from that garbage


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Real journalism doesn't sell anymore and that is sad.



That ain't true at all.

Take Jeffery Epstein for example.  The Guy gets busted for pedophilia years after riding around on planes and packing around with Clinton and many other powerful and prominent rich fucks and the media coverage is sparse and no investigative journalism gets done.

Same with Hunter Biden.   Dude gets lucrative positions on foreign boards and Chinese investment banking firms for selling access to American policy through his father and no investigative journalism gets done.  Dude literally had pictures of himself snorting coke off the ass cheeks of underage Ukrainian prostitutes and the media won't touch it. 

If the media was all about sensationalism and ratings like you say, they'd have investigated shit like that because it would sell.

They're not selling ratings and investigative journalism to the people anymore.

They're publishing propoganda for the establishment.  That likely pays better and is much safer.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> There's not many news sites more obscure or full of lies, misconstrued information and downright bullshit than CNN or MSNBC there buddy.
> 
> If you want to preach truth, stay away from that garbage


I don't disagree with that but I do disagree with hypocrites that make a statement like that and then post things they believe to be true backed by laughable sources like OAN, Epochtimes, ProjectVeritas, TikTok Videos, YouTubeVideos, Donald Trump soundbytes, etc.....


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> That ain't true at all.
> 
> Take Jeffery Epstein for example.  The Guy gets busted for pedophilia years after riding around on planes and packing around with Clinton and many other powerful and prominent rich fucks and the media coverage is sparse and no investigative journalism gets done.
> 
> Same with Hunter Biden.   Dude gets lucrative positions on foreign boards and Chinese investment banking firms for selling access to American policy through his father and no investigative journalism gets done.  Dude literally had pictures of himself snorting coke off the ass cheeks of underage Ukrainian prostitutes and the media won't touch it.
> 
> If the media was all about sensationalism and ratings like you say, they'd have investigated shit like that because it would sell.
> 
> They're not selling ratings and investigative journalism to the people anymore.​
> They're publishing propoganda for the establishment.  That likely pays better and is much safer.


You misinterpreted my point. I mean that it is sad we don't see real journalism anymore. Apologies for not dumbing it down.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> You misinterpreted my point. I mean that it is sad we don't see real journalism anymore. Apologies for not dumbing it down.



That ain't what you said. 

You said "real journalism doesn't sell anymore".  Which isn't true.  Real investigative journalism sells, and would sell just fine.  

Msm just chooses to publish propaganda instead. 

I realize you just can't help but be a smug insulting dick. 

But don't pretend like I didn't understand what you said.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> That ain't what you said.
> 
> You said "real journalism doesn't sell anymore".  Which isn't true.  Real investigative journalism sells, and would sell just fine.
> 
> Msm just chooses to publish propaganda instead.
> 
> I realize you just can't help but be a smug insulting dick.
> 
> But don't pretend like I didn't understand what you said.


You are still misinterpreting my point. I don't what else to tell you. LOL


----------



## Robdjents

lifter6973 said:


> Real journalism doesn't sell anymore and that is sad.


We need a modern day Cronkite...regardless of his opinion he just told the news the most accurately he could.  I can’t think of any journalist now days that would do that and still keep their job...the real problem is the corporations that own the news.


----------



## lifter6973

Robdjents said:


> We need a modern day Cronkite...regardless of his opinion the just told the news the most accurately he could.  I can’t think of any journalist now days that would do that and still keep their job...the real problem is the corporations that own the news.


Interested to see how ugbb's drunk uncle spins this one.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> You are still misinterpreting my point. I don't what else to tell you. LOL



That's because what you said and what you claimed to mean afterwards ain't the same thing. 

And instead of admitting it, you chose to be the typical prick you always do and insult me instead.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> That's because what you said and what you claimed to mean afterwards ain't the same thing.
> 
> And instead of admitting it, you chose to be the typical prick you always do and insult me instead.


I know what I meant when I said it. You still don't get what I meant even though I laid it out to you plainly. Get over it bro.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> I know what I meant when I said it. You still don't get what I meant even though I laid it out to you plainly. Get over it bro.



No I get what you meant.  And it's true. 

But that's not what you said. 

Instead of just saying, yes,  I said real journalism doesn't sell, but what I meant was......   That'd be the upstanding man thing to do.   I'd be fine with that. 

Instead you did the punk little bitch thing you always do and said. "well I'll dumb it down for you" and say something completely different than before.   

That's why I don't like you.  You're a bitch.   You constantly disrespect.  You talk out both sides of your face and you're full of shit. 

You don't like me because I'm on to you.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> No I get what you meant.  And it's true.
> 
> But that's not what you said.
> 
> Instead of just saying, yes,  I said real journalism doesn't sell, but what I meant was......   That'd be the upstanding man thing to do.   I'd be fine with that.
> 
> Instead you did the punk little bitch thing you always do and said. "well I'll dumb it down for you" and say something completely different than before.
> 
> That's why I don't like you.  You're a bitch.   You constantly disrespect.  You talk out both sides of your face and you're full of shit.
> 
> You don't like me because I'm on to you.


Well first off you are a hypocrite as seen by how you just described yourself.
Secondly, go suck on a tailpipe if you are going to be such a cunt to get so bent just because you misinterpreted what I said.

Edit: I am sorry you don't like me. That really hurts my feelings. Somehow, I will manage and move forward though. Just know that I still like you even though you say a lot of stupid shit and spin what people say to fit your agenda.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Get a room gentlemen lol


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> Get a room gentlemen lol


I have a feeling I'll get the typical challenge to a duel response next cuz that's how shit was settled before weaklings were able to type their opinions online with no repercussions.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> I don't disagree with that but I do disagree with hypocrites that make a statement like that and then post things they believe to be true backed by laughable sources like OAN, Epochtimes, ProjectVeritas, TikTok Videos, YouTubeVideos, Donald Trump soundbytes, etc.....


How is Project Veritas a laughable source of information? That guy is the ONLY investigative journalist around currently.


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> That ain't true at all.
> 
> Take Jeffery Epstein for example.  The Guy gets busted for pedophilia years after riding around on planes and packing around with Clinton and many other powerful and prominent rich fucks and the media coverage is sparse and no investigative journalism gets done.
> 
> Same with Hunter Biden.   Dude gets lucrative positions on foreign boards and Chinese investment banking firms for selling access to American policy through his father and no investigative journalism gets done.  Dude literally had pictures of himself snorting coke off the ass cheeks of underage Ukrainian prostitutes and the media won't touch it.
> 
> If the media was all about sensationalism and ratings like you say, they'd have investigated shit like that because it would sell.
> 
> They're not selling ratings and investigative journalism to the people anymore.
> 
> They're publishing propoganda for the establishment.  That likely pays better and is much safer.


Let me dig some stuff up . There’s rumors the media including fox got paid millions to keep things on the wrap and not question big topics . Fox conveniently plays both sides especially with the vaccination. Yea it works go get it but hey we can’t or won’t dig up and truth behind severe side effects and ECT but rest assured we’re not OK with the mandates.


----------



## Hughinn

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How is Project Veritas a laughable source of information? That guy is the ONLY investigative journalist around currently.



Except for maybe Julian assange. 

I mean damn, that guy didn't steal any information from anyone.  All he did was publish what other people brought to him.

He committed no crime.  And he's going to rot in jail for telling truths about the establishment. 

But I'm sure this guy would call him a "laughable source of information"

Because it doesn't fit in with his own world view, truth is irrelevant.
Seems like modern journalism works the same way.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How is Project Veritas a laughable source of information? That guy is the ONLY investigative journalist around currently.


Seems to me to be fake investigating but to each their own. I watched a few of their videos and they looked so staged it made me laugh. Plus I looked them up and they are literally described as follows:

Project Veritas is an American far-right activist group founded by James O'Keefe in 2010. The group produces deceptively edited videos of its undercover operations, which use secret recordings in an effort to discredit mainstream media organizations and progressive groups.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Except for maybe Julian assange.
> 
> I mean damn, that guy didn't steal any information from anyone.  All he did was publish what other people brought to him.
> 
> He committed no crime.  And he's going to rot in jail for telling truths about the establishment.
> 
> But I'm sure this guy would call him a "laughable source of information"
> 
> Because it doesn't fit in with his own world view, truth is irrelevant.
> Seems like modern journalism works the same way.


You are pretty sure about a lot of things like thinking I'm a liberal. You are dead wrong and I'm not pretty sure about that, it is a fact.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Robdjents said:


> We need a modern day Cronkite...regardless of his opinion he just told the news the most accurately he could.  I can’t think of any journalist now days that would do that and still keep their job...the real problem is the corporations that own the news.



That asshole kicked all this msm opinion bullshit off. His ratings were huge in Nam. When he started to interject opinion with fact.....it was over. Granted his stance on the war was correct..... But that's not the point.  It normalized selling a narrative.


----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> You are pretty sure about a lot of things like thinking I'm a liberal. You are dead wrong and I'm not pretty sure about that, it is a fact.



Why don't you enlighten the rest us, who are totally enthralled with your superior intellect and wisdom, by giving us an example of what you consider to be reliable, fact based and unbiased news.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Seems to me to be fake investigating but to each their own. I watched a few of their videos and they looked so staged it made me laugh. Plus I looked them up and they are literally described as follows:
> 
> Project Veritas is an American far-right activist group founded by James O'Keefe in 2010. The group produces deceptively edited videos of its undercover operations, which use secret recordings in an effort to discredit mainstream media organizations and progressive groups.


You “looked them up”? Lol. I can look stuff up too. 

CNN has legit pedophiles employed. Yet “right-wing” and “deceptively edited” are enough to discredit James O’Keefe. 

CNN uses stock photos to show overcrowded hospitals (same photo shown for Italy and New York) and same photo for vaccine lines and Covid testing line in Iowa. Caught red-handed but of course they’re not going to report on themselves. They are pumping out propaganda, man, I don’t know how to sugar-coat it. If you base decisions on watching ONLY the MSM then you’re making mistakes. 

I’m not saying the other side isn’t doing the same thing. NOTHING is reliable now. Instead of us fighting about it, we should all be pissed at “news organizations”. Something needs to happen to fix it.


----------



## Hughinn

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You “looked them up”? Lol. I can look stuff up too.
> 
> CNN has legit pedophiles employed. Yet “right-wing” and “deceptively edited” are enough to discredit James O’Keefe.
> 
> CNN uses stock photos to show overcrowded hospitals (same photo shown for Italy and New York) and same photo for vaccine lines and Covid testing line in Iowa. Caught red-handed but of course they’re not going to report on themselves. They are pumping out propaganda, man, I don’t know how to sugar-coat it. If you base decisions on watching ONLY the MSM then you’re making mistakes.
> 
> I’m not saying the other side isn’t doing the same thing. NOTHING is reliable now. Instead of us fighting about it, we should all be pissed at “news organizations”. Something needs to happen to fix it.



One of CNN longtime high level news people just quit and went to work for okeefe and project veritas.

He said it was because he was tired of publishing propoganda and wanted to do investigative journalism again.

His words, not mine.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Why don't you enlighten the rest us, who are totally enthralled with your superior intellect and wisdom, by giving us an example of what you consider to be reliable, fact based and unbiased news.


I was going to ask you that worded almost exactly the same as you did. After all, you were the one telling me who to definitely not trust.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You “looked them up”? Lol. I can look stuff up too.
> 
> CNN has legit pedophiles employed. Yet “right-wing” and “deceptively edited” are enough to discredit James O’Keefe.
> 
> CNN uses stock photos to show overcrowded hospitals (same photo shown for Italy and New York) and same photo for vaccine lines and Covid testing line in Iowa. Caught red-handed but of course they’re not going to report on themselves. They are pumping out propaganda, man, I don’t know how to sugar-coat it. If you base decisions on watching ONLY the MSM then you’re making mistakes.
> 
> I’m not saying the other side isn’t doing the same thing. NOTHING is reliable now. Instead of us fighting about it, we should all be pissed at “news organizations”. Something needs to happen to fix it.


I agree, I just don't like one side saying don't trust xyz but do trust abc as if abc is the truth, lol


----------



## Tazz

Biden is a spineless bitch ruining this country.

And those are more words than he can even put together to form a correct sentence. 

All done, there’s my contribution here.


----------



## GSgator

The lack of truth has divided everyone somebody’s Algorithms on there  search engine could and is possibly showing something completely different  per individual or what side your own . Unfortunately main steam media is opinionated and it lacks truth or real
Substance in regards of the issues. There needs to be a crack down on this or at least strip them from there primetime slots. The first amendment protects freedom of speech but I can’t scream BOMB in a crowed movie Theater either.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> I agree, I just don't like one side saying don't trust xyz but do trust abc as if abc is the truth, lol


Watch a bit of everything but use critical thinking and common sense. You and me or anyone else aren’t so different. But you also need to consider that our government has self-serving needs that go above us. 

Mask and vax mandates ended only when Canadia truckers flexed and showed they have power too. They’ll fix that. But other groups need to realize their power so the government is constantly reminded that they work for the people and not greedy fucked up old money men.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Watch a bit of everything but use critical thinking and common sense. You and me or anyone else aren’t so different. But you also need to consider that our government has self-serving needs that go above us.
> 
> Mask and vax mandates ended only when Canadia truckers flexed and showed they have power too. They’ll fix that. But other groups need to realize their power so the government is constantly reminded that they work for the people and not greedy fucked up old money men.


I agree especially with most of us aren't so different. I suspect that is why drunk uncle doesn't like me, we are a lot alike. Seems to me he looks in the mirror every day and doesn't like what he sees. I do like what I see when I look in the mirror. All about perspective.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Watch a bit of everything but use critical thinking and common sense. You and me or anyone else aren’t so different. But you also need to consider that our government has self-serving needs that go above us.
> 
> Mask and vax mandates ended only when Canadia truckers flexed and showed they have power too. They’ll fix that. But other groups need to realize their power so the government is constantly reminded that they work for the people and not greedy fucked up old money men.



But it didnt
It's all nonsense

Mask mandates are still here
Federal mandated are still in place (Border crossing vaccinations etc)
Just some provincial crapz but government organizations still have vaxx requirements.
It was a hollow victory, 

You wont see it in the news, but there are still convoys 30 miles long on Canadian highways

Shit, I got caught up in one on Saturday

It's not even close to over


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> But it didnt
> It's all nonsense
> 
> Mask mandates are still here
> Federal mandated are still in place (Border crossing vaccinations etc)
> Just some provincial crapz but government organizations still have vaxx requirements.
> It was a hollow victory,
> 
> You wont see it in the news, but there are still convoys 30 miles long on Canadian highways
> 
> Shit, I got caught up in one on Saturday
> 
> It's not even close to over


Maybe not for you, but the US has elections coming up in November so they took note of the shitstorm and no win fallout. 

Thanks! You guys are awesome, eh!


----------



## DF

I wonder if this fodder for an SEC investigation?  He keeps touting Ford & GM....










						Biden elevates Ford, GM, and now Siemens — but not Tesla — in big EV push
					

Siemens has positioned itself alongside companies like Ford and GM to be one of Joe Biden’s preferred corporate faces for its ambitious EV goals. Still largely on the outside — of the DC party at least — is Tesla.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GSgator

The grid can’t and won’t handle the load also the power plants will still be ran my coal  or LG. Might as well run your electric vehicle charger by a gasoline ran generator. Also the byproduct of what’s released from a charging battery bank is hydrogen so now we got the possibility of every house being a mini hydrogen bomb great.  Buckle up and hold on 
were  all going on another ride . Last summer California had tons of brown outs and  half the state was on fire how would one charge their car and get the fuck out of Dodge???? Common since has left the building.


----------



## Test_subject

Funny enough, Al Jazeera of all fucking places is one of the most neutral news outlets.

You just have to be aware of their huge anti-Israel bias.


----------



## nissan11




----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Funny enough, Al Jazeera of all fucking places is one of the most neutral news outlets.
> 
> You just have to be aware of their huge anti-Israel bias.


Hate to say it but you are right.


----------



## Cochino

GSgator said:


> The grid can’t and won’t handle the load also the power plants will still be ran my coal  or LG. Might as well run your electric vehicle charger by a gasoline ran generator. Also the byproduct of what’s released from a charging battery bank is hydrogen so now we got the possibility of every house being a mini hydrogen bomb great.  Buckle up and hold on
> were  all going on another ride . Last summer California had tons of brown outs and  half the state was on fire how would one charge their car and get the fuck out of Dodge???? Common since has left the building.


Texas experienced the same thing last winter during a record setting winter storm. Texas has its own power grid. With all the oil and natural gas we have, one would think Texas would 100% generate its electricity through these sources right? Oh Fuck no. We got these fucking hideous Windmills scattered all along the Gulf coast and West Texas. Those summbiches froze up and couldn't produce.  Now we had natural gas lines freeze up, but got them up and running but not those fucking windmills.  They are a piss poor, expensive way to produce energy.


----------



## Cochino

Oh and for you oil haters and green energy electric lovers.
The first pic is a capped oil well. The other two  are lithium mines for your clean electric energy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Cochino said:


> Oh and for you oil haters and green energy electric lovers.
> The first pic is a capped oil well. The other two  are lithium mines for your clean electric energy.


Yea but the really awesome thing about 
lithium batteries is that they aren’t recyclable. Once they no longer hold a charge they go straight to the landfill.


----------



## Cochino

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea but the really awesome thing about
> lithium batteries is that they aren’t recyclable. Once they no longer hold a charge they go straight to the landfill.


Yeah. Make a big hole to mine it and another big hole to bury it. Very environmentally friendly isn't it? And those hideous windmills kill thousands of birds. We as humans are really stupid. The apes are laughing at us.


----------



## nissan11

Cochino said:


> Yeah. Make a big hole to mine it and another big hole to bury it. Very environmentally friendly isn't it? And those hideous windmills kill thousands of birds. We as humans are really stupid. The apes are laughing at us.


They might be laughing at you but they aren't laughing at me. I can use tools.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Sorry guys. After listening to the news boldface lie to us the past 2 years about Covid and for the 3 years before that about “Russian Collusion”, I’m going to take the stance opposite of what the media thumps. 

And I actually think Putin is a real “leader”. Real leaders make the hard decisions, not necessarily the popular ones. 

And as far as I’m aware Biden never said anything like this. At least w/o blundering the fuck out of it…..


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Cochino said:


> Yeah. Make a big hole to mine it and another big hole to bury it. Very environmentally friendly isn't it? And those hideous windmills kill thousands of birds. We as humans are really stupid. The apes are laughing at us.


We’re not as bad as Germany. 

Germany’s answer to “zero carbon” is to burn wood because the new trees growing to replace the harvested trees absorb the carbon emitted by burning wood through carbon dioxide so duh, “no net effect”.

🤣 Lol. Brilliant, huh?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sorry guys. After listening to the news boldface lie to us the past 2 years about Covid and for the 3 years before that about “Russian Collusion”, I’m going to take the stance opposite of what the media thumps.
> 
> And I actually think Putin is a real “leader”. Real leaders make the hard decisions, not necessarily the popular ones.
> 
> And as far as I’m aware Biden never said anything like this. At least w/o blundering the fuck out of it…..
> 
> View attachment 19262




Unfortunately I think he has flipped.  He threatened to jail anti vax doctor's. Then all of a sudden switched his tune on "global warming " and towed the WEF line. I will give it to him he didn't show up in a private jet lol

Edit:  there was a time when he said all the right things


----------



## Terry Davis

Just keep in mind, Al Jazeera is a Saudi outlet and they’re the only ally of Israel in the Arab world. The minimal anti-Israel and anti-western bias is just to appease their audience. They’re only a small step above mainstream western media and shouldn’t be trusted any more than something like RT. I’d trust about 0% of mainstream western media, and maybe trust 5% of RT and AJ


----------



## Jet Labs

Earth is going to be completely uninhabitable within the next 200 years or so and that's IF we don't have a nuclear war In that time so everyone should just chill and enjoying what's left of the ride lol 

Government control is getting worse, pollution is getting much worse, disastrous accidents are happening too close together like Chernobyl and Fukushima, overpopulation is increasing the spread of sickness and disease, genocide is still happening even with widespread social media being broadcast, hypocrisy and tyranny are staples of almost all world powers and even IF aliens from other planets wanted to come help us there ships would get fucked up and crash because of all the space junk racing through our orbit at speeds reaching 20,000 kph ☠️

Almost all the food on Earth is processed and full of shit that kills us 40-50 years too early, we've detonated around 3000 nuclear weapons in, on and above our planet since they were invented, cancer causing chemicals are in everything, microplastics are in EVERYTHING now as is *Perfluorooctanoic acid* or C8 is in all living life on Earth now.......let that sink in.

I'm not a negative guy by any means, but I am reasonable and logical or at least I try to be and anyone who thinks we're going to end up like the Jetsons or Star Trek is sadly mistaken.

End rant ha ha.


----------



## Cochino

Terry Davis said:


> Just keep in mind, Al Jazeera is a Saudi outlet and they’re the only ally of Israel in the Arab world. The minimal anti-Israel and anti-western bias is just to appease their audience. They’re only a small step above mainstream western media and shouldn’t be trusted any more than something like RT. I’d trust about 0% of mainstream western media, and maybe trust 5% of RT and AJ


I'm pretty sure they are in Qatar,  or at least they were. I started watching them about 10 years ago when they were broadcast through my satellite provider. People thought I was crazy, but  they were the most unbiased news channel that I  could get. Back in the day, there were several pretty good foreign news outlets. Sadly they fucking went to shit. BBC was pretty good 10 years ago and now look at them today.


----------



## Cochino

Jet Labs said:


> Earth is going to be completely uninhabitable within the next 200 years or so and that's IF we don't have a nuclear war In that time so everyone should just chill and enjoying what's left of the ride lol
> 
> Government control is getting worse, pollution is getting much worse, disastrous accidents are happening too close together like Chernobyl and Fukushima, overpopulation is increasing the spread of sickness and disease, genocide is still happening even with widespread social media being broadcast, hypocrisy and tyranny are staples of almost all world powers and even IF aliens from other planets wanted to come help us there ships would get fucked up and crash because of all the space junk racing through our orbit at speeds reaching 20,000 kph ☠️
> 
> Almost all the food on Earth is processed and full of shit that kills us 40-50 years too early, we've detonated around 3000 nuclear weapons in, on and above our planet since they were invented, cancer causing chemicals are in everything, microplastics are in EVERYTHING now as is *Perfluorooctanoic acid* or C8 is in all living life on Earth now.......let that sink in.
> 
> I'm not a negative guy by any means, but I am reasonable and logical or at least I try to be and anyone who thinks we're going to end up like the Jetsons or Star Trek is sadly mistaken.
> 
> End rant ha ha.


Sorry I don't buy it. A lot of what you say has been happening for thousands of years yet here we are. People have been saying the world is gonna end in 200 years since the beginning of time.


----------



## Jet Labs

Cochino said:


> Sorry I don't buy it. A lot of what you say has been happening for thousands of years yet here we are. People have been saying the world is gonna end in 200 years since the beginning of time.



Yup nuclear waste/fallout/radiation and toxic chemicals have been around for thousands of years lol 

Oh and the population 2000 years ago was roughly 750 million and today we're at around 9 billion so doesn't matter if you buy it or not cause you're still getting it


----------



## GSgator

Jet Labs said:


> Earth is going to be completely uninhabitable within the next 200 years or so and that's IF we don't have a nuclear war In that time so everyone should just chill and enjoying what's left of the ride lol
> 
> Government control is getting worse, pollution is getting much worse, disastrous accidents are happening too close together like Chernobyl and Fukushima, overpopulation is increasing the spread of sickness and disease, genocide is still happening even with widespread social media being broadcast, hypocrisy and tyranny are staples of almost all world powers and even IF aliens from other planets wanted to come help us there ships would get fucked up and crash because of all the space junk racing through our orbit at speeds reaching 20,000 kph ☠️
> 
> Almost all the food on Earth is processed and full of shit that kills us 40-50 years too early, we've detonated around 3000 nuclear weapons in, on and above our planet since they were invented, cancer causing chemicals are in everything, microplastics are in EVERYTHING now as is *Perfluorooctanoic acid* or C8 is in all living life on Earth now.......let that sink in.
> 
> I'm not a negative guy by any means, but I am reasonable and logical or at least I try to be and anyone who thinks we're going to end up like the Jetsons or Star Trek is sadly mistaken.
> 
> End rant ha ha.


Yea brother I was never a downer but damn I might just throw all my electronics away and say fuck it. Love each day as it was my last and totally disconnect from everything. Family , work and training will be my life I’m talking literally not having a phone zero way to have  this negative bullshit crammed down my throat anymore .

I’m not aiming this at your post I just feel the same it’s one shit show after another.


----------



## Jet Labs

GSgator said:


> Yea brother I was never a downer but damn I might just throw all my electronics away and say fuck it. Love each day as it was my last and totally disconnect from everything. Family , work and training will be my life I’m talking literally not having a phone zero way to have  this negative bullshit crammed down me anymore  I’ve had enough .



I'm packing up for the forest as well ha ha


----------



## Cochino

Jet Labs said:


> Yup nuclear waste/fallout/radiation and toxic chemicals have been around for thousands of years lol
> 
> Oh and the population 2000 years ago was roughly 750 million and today we're at around 9 billion so doesn't matter if you buy it or not cause you're still getting it


What nuclear waste, fallout, radiation🤔🙄. You think this is gonna kill us🤣. Okay man you do you, but the earth is very forgiving and is and has been in constant climate change since the beginning of time. Natural disasters such as volcanic eruptions do more damage to the earth than humans do.

The world population could double and mother earth will still be around. 
Humans and nature are good at adapting.


----------



## Send0

Cochino said:


> What nuclear waste, fallout, radiation🤔🙄. You think this is gonna kill us🤣. Okay man you do you, but the earth is very forgiving and is and has been in constant climate change since the beginning of time. Natural disasters such as volcanic eruptions do more damage to the earth than humans do.
> 
> The world population could double and mother earth will still be around.
> Humans and nature are good at adapting.


I don't think we would adapt well to nuclear fallout. Our soil, water, animals, food sources, etc, would all be contaminated. Humans could not adapt fast enough.

Humans almost went extinct about 70,000 years ago. Hypothesized to be due to a super volcano eruption; and ash covered the sky, blocked out he sun, killed plants and wild life, etc. It is by luck that we survived.

Nuclear fallout would effect the environment much faster than that volcanic explosion did. I don't know that we would adapt fast enough. Best case scenario is that we face another near extinction event, with billions dying.


----------



## Jet Labs

Cochino said:


> What nuclear waste, fallout, radiation🤔🙄. You think this is gonna kill us🤣. Okay man you do you, but the earth is very forgiving and is and has been in constant climate change since the beginning of time. Natural disasters such as volcanic eruptions do more damage to the earth than humans do.
> 
> The world population could double and mother earth will still be around.
> Humans and nature are good at adapting.



I'm not talking about the Earth bro I'm talking about living creatures! I'm no tinfoil hat type, but every year we as a species are making our living environment worse for life to thrive and survive and there's no disputing that!

Also I'm not talking about the climate or the ozone layer here I'm talking about real and serious threats to life on Earth and one day soon pollution could very well get to the point that it drastically impedes our ability to reproduce as a species and that's not nonsense brother it's science!


----------



## Cochino

Send0 said:


> I don't think we would adapt well to nuclear fallout. Our soil, water, animals, food sources, etc, would all be contaminated. Humans could not adapt fast enough.
> 
> Humans almost went extinct about 70,000 years ago. Hypothesized to be due to a super volcano eruption; and ash covered the sky, blocked out he sun, killed plants and wild life, etc. It is by luck that we survived.
> 
> Nuclear fallout would effect the environment much faster than that volcanic explosion did. I don't know that we would adapt fast enough. Best case scenario is that we face another near extinction event, with billions dying.


No I agree about nuclear fallout. The only way that happens is by a full scale nuclear war. It won't happen by some nuclear plant malfunctioning. 

Who knows what the hell happened 70,000 years ago.  Science gets things wrong quite often.


----------



## GSgator

Kim Iversen Debunks FAKE Russia-Ukraine War Videos Spread Widely On Social Media
					

Kim Iversen Debunks FAKE Russia-Ukraine War Videos Spread Widely On Social Media Anybody that is watching the corrupt media and believing that Putin is actually attacking Ukranians need to watch this




					rumble.com


----------



## GSgator

Unless your personally there you can’t trust any media outlet.


----------



## Cochino

Jet Labs said:


> I'm not talking about the Earth bro I'm talking about living creatures! I'm no tinfoil hat type, but every year we as a species are making our living environment worse for life to thrive and survive and there's no disputing that!
> 
> Also I'm not talking about the climate or the ozone layer here I'm talking about real and serious threats to life on Earth and one day soon pollution could very well get to the point that it drastically impedes our ability to reproduce as a species and that's not nonsense brother it's science!


Some science is nonsense and what you are referring to as science is bullshit( my opinion)Species come and go. Have been since the beginning. (Haven't seen any dinosaurs lately). Pollution is a problem but the earth has filters and it won't be the demise of humanity.

In 200 years, Keith Richards is gonna be smoking a joint and laughing at your prediction.


----------



## Jet Labs

Cochino said:


> Some science is nonsense and what you are referring to as science is bullshit( my opinion)Species come and go. Have been since the beginning. (Haven't seen any dinosaurs lately). Pollution is a problem but the earth has filters and it won't be the demise of humanity.
> 
> In 200 years, Keith Richards is gonna be smoking a joint and laughing at your prediction.



Oh jeeze 🤪


----------



## GSgator

With all the bio labs America built in Ukraine Putin blew up he doesn’t seem like such a bad guy like WTF  .I think we are on a mission to exterminate  ourselves.


----------



## GSgator

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sorry guys. After listening to the news boldface lie to us the past 2 years about Covid and for the 3 years before that about “Russian Collusion”, I’m going to take the stance opposite of what the media thumps.
> 
> And I actually think Putin is a real “leader”. Real leaders make the hard decisions, not necessarily the popular ones.
> 
> And as far as I’m aware Biden never said anything like this. At least w/o blundering the fuck out of it…..
> 
> View attachment 19262


I’m leaning this direction as well. Ukraine is backed by George Soros and it’s been the dirty   lefts  laundering play ground for awhile. Get the innocent Ukrainians out and eliminate  the corrupt crooked government.


----------



## Cochino

Jet Labs said:


> Oh jeeze 🤪


You can make all the silly faces you want, but you can't save the world bro.


----------



## GSgator

This Chart of Gas Prices Should Scare You & Joe Biden | Direct Message | Rubin Report
					

Dave Rubin of “The Rubin Report” talks about Joe Biden’s effect on high gas prices, Elon Musk pushing for more oil, and MMA fighter Bryce Mitchell going viral for his comments on the Hunter Biden-Ukra




					rumble.com


----------



## Joliver

I see a lot of media talk and political chat, but something is happening that is truly a seismic shift: US financial warfare is faltering because our foes...AND friends are diversifying. Entire state actors are looking for an exit strategy because the USD is no longer being viewed as "risk free" and "apolitical."

Countries aren't in awe of the almighty dollar anymore... they'd rather have their commodity. Saudi Arabia told us to piss off over the request to pick up production. So it's either buy Iranian oil that will destabilize the middle east, or Venezuelan oil from a guy that used his own army against the starving masses just a couple of years ago. But no US pipeline. Green new dumbasses. You're just the stupidest people to ever have been allowed to say shit in public without a severe beating.

Furthermore, commodities can't contain the exodus. Copper, zinc, nickel, aluminum, lead, and other long position contracts were notified today that raws couldn't be guaranteed delivery. Shorts were allowed to avoid delivery. The metal exchange, specifically, but commodities in general are smoke and mirrors under this incredible shift. Chicago, Kansas City, and other wheat long trading positions were prohibited on some platforms. I've been drinking my ass off and recreationally trading for years...and I've not seen anything like it. 

Nature abhors a vacuum. The Chinese are extending credit to the Russians because of visa/Mastercard's virtue signaling. Coinbase froze 25,000 accounts...in a move that will undoubtedly squeeze crypto in the long term--possibly to death. Russian gold is being prohibited from trading on existing markets. Do you think those longs don't want their gold that THEY PAID FOR?  Do you think they'd abandon US dollars for Chinese yuan to procure RUSSIAN gold? I for fuck sure would. 

The US government is destroying the US either by ignorance, or possibly on purpose, but one thing is a virtual guarantee: If the dollar is not the reserve currency of the world...every person reading this post will be hungry and poor in their lifetime. 

If you don't know what I'm talking about, you'd better figure it out. 

This isn't a war...it's a new world order. 

P.s. my tin foil hat tripled in value today. 

Also, for you retarded Pete buttigieg fans out there...check out the new spot on nickel...that makes up your EV car batteries that will save you from gas prices.


----------



## Hughinn

Joliver said:


> I see a lot of media talk and political chat, but something is happening that is truly a seismic shift: US financial warfare is faltering because our foes...AND friends are diversifying. Entire state actors are looking for an exit strategy because the USD is no longer being viewed as "risk free" and "apolitical."
> 
> Countries aren't in awe of the almighty dollar anymore... they'd rather have their commodity. Saudi Arabia told us to piss off over the request to pick up production. So it's either buy Iranian oil that will destabilize the middle east, or Venezuelan oil from a guy that used his own army against the starving masses just a couple of years ago. But no US pipeline. Green new dumbasses. You're just the stupidest people to ever have been allowed to say shit in public without a severe beating.
> 
> Furthermore, commodities can't contain the exodus. Copper, zinc, nickel, aluminum, lead, and other long position contracts were notified today that raws couldn't be guaranteed delivery. Shorts were allowed to avoid delivery. The metal exchange, specifically, but commodities in general are smoke and mirrors under this incredible shift. Chicago, Kansas City, and other wheat long trading positions were prohibited on some platforms. I've been drinking my ass off and recreationally trading for years...and I've not seen anything like it.
> 
> Nature abhors a vacuum. The Chinese are extending credit to the Russians because of visa/Mastercard's virtue signaling. Coinbase froze 25,000 accounts...in a move that will undoubtedly squeeze crypto in the long term--possibly to death. Russian gold is being prohibited from trading on existing markets. Do you think those longs don't want their gold that THEY PAID FOR?  Do you think they'd abandon US dollars for Chinese yuan to procure RUSSIAN gold? I for fuck sure would.
> 
> The US government is destroying the US either by ignorance, or possibly on purpose, but one thing is a virtual guarantee: If the dollar is not the reserve currency of the world...every person reading this post will be hungry and poor in their lifetime.
> 
> If you don't know what I'm talking about, you'd better figure it out.
> 
> This isn't a war...it's a new world order.
> 
> P.s. my tin foil hat tripled in value today.
> 
> Also, for you retarded Pete buttigieg fans out there...check out the new spot on nickel...that makes up your EV car batteries that will save you from gas prices.
> View attachment 19265




Good points, very thoughtful post.  

I've already been hungry and poor before.  I can survive it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Did Russia Seize the US Bio-Weapons Lab in Kazakhstan? – VT  | Alternative Foreign Policy Media
					






					www.veteranstoday.com
				





Darpa has been collecting Slavic and Rus DNA for a long time.....along with Han Chinese


----------



## silentlemon1011

Cochino said:


> Oh and for you oil haters and green energy electric lovers.
> The first pic is a capped oil well. The other two  are lithium mines for your clean electric energy.





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sorry guys. After listening to the news boldface lie to us the past 2 years about Covid and for the 3 years before that about “Russian Collusion”, I’m going to take the stance opposite of what the media thumps.
> 
> And I actually think Putin is a real “leader”. Real leaders make the hard decisions, not necessarily the popular ones.
> 
> And as far as I’m aware Biden never said anything like this. At least w/o blundering the fuck out of it…..
> 
> View attachment 19262





Hughinn said:


> Good points, very thoughtful post.
> 
> I've already been hungry and poor before.  I can survive it.



It's all bullshit

China is the real enemy
They are trying to topple the dollar and become the new U.S
With this war and sanctions, they will achieve it.

Just like the U.S became rich by supplying credit and material to both sides in the world war....that isnwhat China is doing now

Buy cheap as fuck russian oil etc...
Refine and sell chips and equipment to the west.

In 3 years, they will demand trading be done in Yuan and it will all be over

Russia is just doing what's best for Russia, toppling U.S hegemony, while they and China reap the rewards of the new financial system, 

U.S would crumble if this happened, U.S is dependant on skimming the transactions and having the almighty USD... how else cana divided country with a terrible education system be the richest?


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> how else can a divided country with a terrible education system be the richest?


The Lend-lease Act and years of instilling puppet dictators and exploiting foreign countries for profit?

But that’s another discussion entirely.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> The Lend-lease Act and years of instilling puppet dictators and exploiting foreign countries for profit?
> 
> But that’s another discussion entirely.



Well
I mean, that's all under the umbrella of U.S hegemony and economic policy.
Buy OUR shit with OUR money
Buy everyone elses shit.. with OUR money
and if you dont you're dead

Why do you think the U.S curb stomped Libya?

Moral of the story, dont talk shit about making Petro dollars or not using swift.

especially dont talk shit about using another currency to trade with, or your ass is grass.
The wars and leadership changes... are because they would have taken food off of the U.S plate


There is a fucking price to be paid for riches and freedom
That price is the blood of those who wont do what their told...
Worst part?
Being the selfish piece of shit that I am.... I'm cool with it, because it allows my family to live a better life .  so let's have another bloodbath


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well
> I mean, that's all under the umbrella of U.S hegemony and economic policy.
> Buy OUR shit with OUR money
> Buy everyone elses shit.. with OUR money
> and if you dont you're dead
> 
> Why do you think the U.S curb stomped Libya?
> 
> Moral of the story, dont talk shit about making Petro dollars or not using swift.
> 
> especially dont talk shit about using another currency to trade with, or your ass is grass.
> The wars and leadership changes... are because they would have taken food off of the U.S plate
> 
> 
> There is a fucking price to be paid for riches and freedom
> That price is the blood of those who wont do what their told...
> Worst part?
> Being the selfish piece of shit that I am.... I'm cool with it, because it allows my family to live a better life .  so let's have another bloodbath




The thing about it is, other people want the same thing you do, and not everybody is going to get to have it.

On top of that, the united states leadership the past century till now has more or less fucked over and shit on everyone they've allied with in some way or another.

That's a sure recipe to unite the world against us.   Which may be the intent anyway.

I'm convinced that the democrat party is determined to destroy this nation one way or another, regardless.   And probably a good chunk of the establishment republicans too.

You want a bloodbath?   We're likely next in line.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> The thing about it is, other people want the same thing you do, and not everybody is going to get to have it.
> 
> On top of that, the united states leadership the past century till now has more or less fucked over and shit on everyone they've allied with in some way or another.
> 
> That's a sure recipe to unite the world against us.   Which may be the intent anyway.
> 
> I'm convinced that the democrat party is determined to destroy this nation one way or another, regardless.   And probably a good chunk of the establishment republicans too.
> 
> You want a bloodbath?   We're likely next in line.



You basically rephrased what I said
But added a witty play in words at the end to make it seem like I was incorrect.

I'm not 100% sure what you're trying to say, can you elaborate?


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> You basically rephrased what I said
> But added a witty play in words at the end to make it seem like I was incorrect.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure what you're trying to say, can you elaborate?



Sorry, I guess what I meant to say was in reply to:

'There is a fucking price to be paid for riches and freedom
That price is the blood of those who wont do what their told..."

The people in the coming days to paying in blood for not doing what they're told is probably going to be us.   

If that's what you meant, then I simply agree


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Sorry, I guess what I meant to say was in reply to:
> 
> 'There is a fucking price to be paid for riches and freedom
> That price is the blood of those who wont do what their told..."
> 
> The people in the coming days to paying in blood for not doing what they're told is probably going to be us.
> 
> If that's what you meant, then I simply agree



Agreed
That's what's happening now (In my opinion)
A shift towards a new financial system and an ATTEMPT to end U.S Hegemony.

At any other time and ant other administration, I'd probably laugh, thr U.S wont fall to these games.

But these days, not too sure the U.S can maintain the title.
It seems as if A.erica has given in to chinese games and theft of American riches.. so this time.. not too sure.

May god have mercy on the planet if China takes the title belt


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> Agreed
> That's what's happening now (In my opinion)
> A shift towards a new financial system and an ATTEMPT to end U.S Hegemony.
> 
> At any other time and ant other administration, I'd probably laugh, thr U.S wont fall to these games.
> 
> But these days, not too sure the U.S can maintain the title.
> It seems as if A.erica has given in to chinese games and theft of American riches.. so this time.. not too sure.
> 
> May god have mercy on the planet if China takes the title belt


The US hasn’t been stolen from by China so much as they gifted China a booming economy and we’re now seeing the result. 

US companies shifted manufacturing overseas for profit which destroyed the American middle class and enriched the Chinese economy.  The prosperity previously enjoyed by American workers was shifted to China.

China was a poor, backwater shithole until all of the manufacturing jobs got moved there in a shortsighted attempt by US companies to make the almighty earnings chart point up for shareholders.

But watch out, those brown people are coming for your jobs…. Pay no attention to the people who actually took the jobs away.


----------



## Test_subject

Re-reading my comment, it sounds like I’m solely blaming the US for China’s rise. That’s not the case at all. I’m only mentioning the US specifically because they moved the most manufacturing overseas.  The US was THE manufacturing powerhouse until the 1980s.

Every western country has done the same. I don’t mean my comment as anti-US sentiment. I’m just voicing my view of how short-sighted thinking that places profit above all else led to the rise of China.

We’ve essentially watched businesses sell out and negatively impact the quality of life of their country’s citizens to make a buck.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> The US hasn’t been stolen from by China so much as they gifted China a booming economy and we’re now seeing the result.
> 
> US companies shifted manufacturing overseas for profit which destroyed the American middle class and enriched the Chinese economy.  The prosperity previously enjoyed by American workers was shifted to China.
> 
> China was a poor, backwater shithole until all of the manufacturing jobs got moved there in a shortsighted attempt by US companies to make the almighty earnings chart point up for shareholders.
> 
> But watch out, those brown people are coming for your jobs…. Pay no attention to the people who actually took the jobs away.





Test_subject said:


> Re-reading my comment, it sounds like I’m solely blaming the US for China’s rise. That’s not the case at all. I’m only mentioning the US specifically because they moved the most manufacturing overseas.  The US was THE manufacturing powerhouse until the 1980s.
> 
> Every western country has done the same. I don’t mean my comment as anti-US sentiment. I’m just voicing my view of how short-sighted thinking that places profit above all else led to the rise of China.
> 
> We’ve essentially watched businesses sell out and negatively impact the quality of life of their country’s citizens to make a buck.



I likes those posts because
You're not wrong
But you're most certainly not right either
Far too black and white to truly reflect the current situation

Instead of blaming corporate interests ONLY
Let's blame the efficiency scaling on the world stage, North America is VERY low efficiency now,

I use a can of coke as a reference for PPP
It coats the SAME the world over and reflects the common monthly salary, wether it be EU/UK/China/U.S, a can of coke is the goos standard of monetary scaling moving forward

That being said
The "Work less make more" movement of the baby boomers contributes to this as well, people wanted to.be able to purchase a house while manufacturing baubles (Cans, windows, knick knacks) 
That's not sustainable
So the west went through a transformation
More higher tech jobs were created
We turned into a Tech/STEM/Financial and service industry GIANT, as opposed to maufactering
Because maufactering could not have achieved the kind of CASH needed to sustain the growing consumption and want of the basic consumer

But we still wanted shit cheap

China comes into play

We research it, design it, develop its market it, build supply chains etc.
Lots of high paying, good jobs

Those little fuckers can make it, so that we can ALL profit, from Steve the CEO to Susan the secretary.

And it was working, we could continue to be lazy as individuals (Not saying everyone... but have you seen the workforce lately?)
We could bring home big money for doing fuck all.. businesses could expand and give out massive dividends, which in turn pay out shareholders and create more jobs.

So this is the part about when I said STEAL

China started thinking.... wait?
Why the fuck am I making all this shit for everyone... why don't i just steal their tech... AND make it... so i get ALL the money?
So now, from Phones to chips, to pharma, to auto parts.. fuck, even proprietary BOOT and shoe designs.... we research its they steal the design and give us the finger.


So when I say, yoire not wrong
I mean, its only a portion

Everyone is to blame
All of us that want our cake and eat it too
The CEOs and corporate grees
The government for ignoring intellectual property theft.

Everyone

Life is grey and it takes 2 to tango


----------



## GSgator

silentlemon1011 said:


> Agreed
> That's what's happening now (In my opinion)
> A shift towards a new financial system and an ATTEMPT to end U.S Hegemony.
> 
> At any other time and ant other administration, I'd probably laugh, thr U.S wont fall to these games.
> 
> But these days, not too sure the U.S can maintain the title.
> It seems as if A.erica has given in to chinese games and theft of American riches.. so this time.. not too sure.
> 
> May god have mercy on the planet if China takes the title belt


They been bribing our government officials there entire careers . If we can’t get some fresh blood in these mid terms we’re fucked. We are getting lied to in our faces. Its time to vote out the lifetime politicians. They have formed an alliance with China so great this could very well trample the US.

They have literally hammered in the last nail
Into the coffin with this great divide.

Divide and conquer…….


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> I likes those posts because
> You're not wrong
> But you're most certainly not right either
> Far too black and white to truly reflect the current situation
> 
> Instead of blaming corporate interests ONLY
> Let's blame the efficiency scaling on the world stage, North America is VERY low efficiency now,


Somewhat true.

Productivity is up about 60% since 1970, although we have seen a recent slide downward. A lot of the problem is that wages have gone up about 17% in that same time period.  When productivity outpaces wages by 300% there’s a major problem and somebody is pocketing some serious coin. 

Part of what you’re seeing is the result of the “do more with less” mentality. People are getting tired of working long hours and doing more work for garbage wages.  Minimum wage, minimum effort.


----------



## RiR0

silentlemon1011 said:


> I likes those posts because
> You're not wrong
> But you're most certainly not right either
> Far too black and white to truly reflect the current situation
> 
> Instead of blaming corporate interests ONLY
> Let's blame the efficiency scaling on the world stage, North America is VERY low efficiency now,
> 
> I use a can of coke as a reference for PPP
> It coats the SAME the world over and reflects the common monthly salary, wether it be EU/UK/China/U.S, a can of coke is the goos standard of monetary scaling moving forward
> 
> That being said
> The "Work less make more" movement of the baby boomers contributes to this as well, people wanted to.be able to purchase a house while manufacturing baubles (Cans, windows, knick knacks)
> That's not sustainable
> So the west went through a transformation
> More higher tech jobs were created
> We turned into a Tech/STEM/Financial and service industry GIANT, as opposed to maufactering
> Because maufactering could not have achieved the kind of CASH needed to sustain the growing consumption and want of the basic consumer
> 
> But we still wanted shit cheap
> 
> China comes into play
> 
> We research it, design it, develop its market it, build supply chains etc.
> Lots of high paying, good jobs
> 
> Those little fuckers can make it, so that we can ALL profit, from Steve the CEO to Susan the secretary.
> 
> And it was working, we could continue to be lazy as individuals (Not saying everyone... but have you seen the workforce lately?)
> We could bring home big money for doing fuck all.. businesses could expand and give out massive dividends, which in turn pay out shareholders and create more jobs.
> 
> So this is the part about when I said STEAL
> 
> China started thinking.... wait?
> Why the fuck am I making all this shit for everyone... why don't i just steal their tech... AND make it... so i get ALL the money?
> So now, from Phones to chips, to pharma, to auto parts.. fuck, even proprietary BOOT and shoe designs.... we research its they steal the design and give us the finger.
> 
> 
> So when I say, yoire not wrong
> I mean, its only a portion
> 
> Everyone is to blame
> All of us that want our cake and eat it too
> The CEOs and corporate grees
> The government for ignoring intellectual property theft.
> 
> Everyone
> 
> Life is grey and it takes 2 to tango


I might be wrong but I think a big issue is America has too many regulations. Look at Chinas regulations vs ours.


----------



## Test_subject

RiR0 said:


> I might be wrong but I think a big issue is America has too many regulations. Look at Chinas regulations vs ours.


Also look at their industrial fatalities compared to ours.  And that’s just the ones that get reported.

Regulations as a whole aren’t necessarily bad.  Over regulation is definitely a thing, though.


----------



## GSgator

The Truth About Liz Cheney & the Jan 6th Commission | Harriet Hageman | POLITICS | Rubin Report
					

Dave Rubin of “The Rubin Report” talks to US Congressional Candidate for Wyoming, Harriet Hageman about why the Biden energy policy has been a disaster, why Liz Cheney chooses D.C. over Wyoming, and h




					rumble.com
				




Need ppl with this mentality . They see the evil and they’re going up there to fight those crooked fucks . She even needs term limits still can’t have people going up there getting all comfortable and forgetting who they’re working  for


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> Also look at their industrial fatalities compared to ours.  And that’s just the ones that get reported.
> 
> Regulations as a whole aren’t necessarily bad.  Over regulation is definitely a thing, though.



Agreed
Safety is a good thing
But just understand, good/bad is a a moot point
How can we compete with a workforce that dies with no consequences to the employer?

Ita barbarism.

That's where policy comes into place
the unwashed masses dont gice a fuck
policy needs reflect that


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> The Truth About Liz Cheney & the Jan 6th Commission | Harriet Hageman | POLITICS | Rubin Report
> 
> 
> Dave Rubin of “The Rubin Report” talks to US Congressional Candidate for Wyoming, Harriet Hageman about why the Biden energy policy has been a disaster, why Liz Cheney chooses D.C. over Wyoming, and h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumble.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need ppl with this mentality . They see the evil and they’re going up there to fight those crooked fucks . She even needs term limits still can’t have people going up there getting all comfortable and forgetting who they’re working  for




Lizard Cheney is a prime example of a swamp rat. 

Her elected position is to support the interests of the people of Wyoming to Washington DC.   Not support the interests of Washington DC in Wyoming. 

The people we elect matter.  And most people simply don't even pay attention. 

Christ, we just "elected" a blithering idiot, corrupt, lifelong swamp rat as president, simply because the media didn't like the other guy.  

Few people who voted for Joe Biden know anything about him.      The same media that demonized the other guy, hid joe Biden and few bothered to look. 

I think at this point, there's no voting ourselves out of this mess.  It's too far gone, and Americans are simply to stupid and comfortable


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> Agreed
> Safety is a good thing
> But just understand, good/bad is a a moot point
> How can we compete with a workforce that dies with no consequences to the employer?
> 
> Ita barbarism.
> 
> That's where policy comes into place
> the unwashed masses dont gice a fuck
> policy needs reflect that




It's like @Test_subject said, be mad about the illegals stealing a few thousand jobs, but pay no attention to the bastard in the Whitehouse who sold millions of jobs to China.


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> Lizard Cheney is a prime example of a swamp rat.
> 
> Her elected position is to support the interests of the people of Wyoming to Washington DC.   Not support the interests of Washington DC in Wyoming.
> 
> The people we elect matter.  And most people simply don't even pay attention.
> 
> Christ, we just "elected" a blithering idiot, corrupt, lifelong swamp rat as president, simply because the media didn't like the other guy.
> 
> Few people who voted for Joe Biden know anything about him.      The same media that demonized the other guy, hid joe Biden and few bothered to look.
> 
> I think at this point, there's no voting ourselves out of this mess.  It's too far gone, and Americans are simply to stupid and comfortable


There comforts will be short lived these radical policies. Equality, Green new deal , Amnesty  for illegal aliens regarded  if they can contribute will all turn us into a 3rd world county In 1 sings generation. Those are the 3 big ones . The intercitys  with their lack of enforcement making the criminals the victims and allowing all homeless all this  will rott us from the inside out.  You give these guys an inch they take 5 miles . It’s time to bring back the days of not accepting stupid bullshit because you’re scared to hurt people‘s feelings . That has given any and every downright fucking freak the  ability to flaunt toxic garbage with  zero repercussions. Back in the day I had every right to wear a dress but I would get my fucking ass beat and probably fucking tied up on a flag pole guess what I wouldn’t do that again. IMO it just starts a chain reaction people want to be better than the other person at this point who can be the freakiest .


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> It's like @Test_subject said, be mad about the illegals stealing a few thousand jobs, but pay no attention to the bastard in the Whitehouse who sold millions of jobs to China.



I actually dont mind illegals taking work.
they're hard workers
Just wish they got paid better
I've helped guys get jobs here in canada, Mexicans
Because they kicked ass while they were here on a temp visa.
Gotta love those mexicans, they love talking shit and working hard, my kinda hombres


----------



## RiR0

silentlemon1011 said:


> I actually dont mind illegals taking work.
> they're hard workers
> Just wish they got paid better
> I've helped guys get jobs here in canada, Mexicans
> Because they kicked ass while they were here on a temp visa.
> Gotta love those mexicans, they love talking shit and working hard, my kinda hombres


My family owns a roofing company and Mexicans work their asses off and do good work. 
Any American that they’ve given a chance isn’t worth a shit, they’re lazy, not reliable and are drug addicts. 
Had one American ran crew that almost all the roofs had to be redone or either repaired shortly after.


----------



## JuiceTrain

The US has more of a tranny population than TransSalvania


----------



## GSgator

I agree with both of you but it’s a doubled blade sword for us Americans . I’m all game for a crew that bust  there asses  but they have to advocate for themselves and get medical make sure they get paid what we get paid and etc. If  not that drives down the cost of labor for us that are stuck in the states feeding  our kids. I moved up to Washington state from Dallas Texas was born and raised in Texas. I couldn’t feed a damn cat down there if I was to continue my trade. Illegals have driven down the wages so far and they’re able to do that because seven or eight of them will live in a studio apartment and bank there cash. My best friends a Mexican I have no problem with Mexicans when I talk to most illegal Mexicans they live a great life in Mexico they all have ranches and live like kings. Only if I had a place to retreat where The single  dollar I make in America is worth so much more that sounds like a dream and I can work for pennies on the dollar. Can’t blame them though it’s The contractors that hire them.

Here’s a quick question would Mexico ever give me citizenship and allow me to buy property down there?


----------



## GSgator

RiR0 said:


> My family owns a roofing company and Mexicans work their asses off and do good work.
> Any American that they’ve given a chance isn’t worth a shit, they’re lazy, not reliable and are drug addicts.
> Had one American ran crew that almost all the roofs had to be redone or either repaired shortly after.


You know what would blow ass if those guys broke off and  started  there  own company and underbid your family‘s business since they work so cheap.

They can bid   jobs  for half the price your family does and still live like kings


----------



## RiR0

GSgator said:


> You know what would blow ass if those guys broke off and  started  there  own company and underbid your family‘s business since they work so cheap.
> 
> They can bid   jobs  for half the price your family does and still live like kings


Which crew? There’s 7 as of right now. Could Americans not do the same? Also cheap? My family pays them extremely well. They don’t want cheap. You get what you pay for. They couldn’t get the clients my family has.
Not to mention they help them with work visas and everything else.


----------



## GSgator

RiR0 said:


> Which crew? There’s 7 as of right now. Could Americans not do the same? Also cheap? My family pays them extremely well. They don’t want cheap. You get what you pay for. They couldn’t get the clients my family has.


Americans can’t work cheap like Mexicans that’s the point I’m trying to make. If there legal Mexicans making decent money awsome. You and I know exactly who  we’re talking about here . We got Mexicans in the union they came up thru the ranks they advocated for themselves and make a decent living  i’m all for that man I support everybody willing to do that. I don’t support the ones coming up here working Hella cheap sending there money south . Don’t take me the wrong way would  I do that of course who wouldnt I still don’t have to support it I can definitely relate  if that makes since. I don’t condone stealing but if my fucking family was starving I would


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> I actually dont mind illegals taking work.
> they're hard workers
> Just wish they got paid better
> I've helped guys get jobs here in canada, Mexicans
> Because they kicked ass while they were here on a temp visa.
> Gotta love those mexicans, they love talking shit and working hard, my kinda hombres



I have a problem with illegals taking work. 

There's absolutely no reason they can't come here legally. 

This is literally the easiest country in the damn world to get a work visa.     With a Visa, they can work legally, get paid fairly and immigrate properly. 

The illegal shit doesn't help anybody.


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Which crew? There’s 7 as of right now. Could Americans not do the same? Also cheap? My family pays them extremely well. They don’t want cheap. You get what you pay for. They couldn’t get the clients my family has.
> Not to mention they help them with work visas and everything else.



I got an idea your idea of paying extremely well is horseshit. 

Otherwise you wouldn't have a bunch of illegals


----------



## Cochino

I live near the Mexican border. I  have illegals that work for me on the farm and ranch. They do the jobs American refuse to do .This is nothing new.  My father,  grandfather employed them as well. The Border Patrol  knows but they don't fuck with us. They know these men are here to work and will return home when the job is done.. Agricultural jobs don't pay well.  We can't afford it. The advantage for lack of a better word is that I have houses for them to live in and I provide their groceries.  Its a win win for everyone .

The big problem is the massive influx of those coming in with bad intentions.  The drug runners,  human smugglers , criminals and those that want to live off the system.  It's way different now than it was 30 years ago.


----------



## Cochino

Hughinn said:


> I have a problem with illegals taking work.
> 
> There's absolutely no reason they can't come here legally.
> 
> This is literally the easiest country in the damn world to get a work visa.     With a Visa, they can work legally, get paid fairly and immigrate properly.
> 
> The illegal shit doesn't help anybody.


Actually its a pretty tedious process to get a work visa.


----------



## GSgator

Cochino said:


> I live near the Mexican border. I  have illegals that work for me on the farm and ranch. They do the jobs American refuse to do .This is nothing new.  My father,  grandfather employed them as well. The Border Patrol  knows but they don't fuck with us. They know these men are here to work and will return home when the job is done.. Agricultural jobs don't pay well.  We can't afford it. The advantage for lack of a better word is that I have houses for them to live in and I provide their groceries.  Its a win win for everyone .
> 
> The big problem is the massive influx of those coming in with bad intentions.  The drug runners,  human smugglers , criminals and those that want to live off the system.  It's way different now than it was 30 years ago.


Damn brother you must be seeing some shit right now have they ruined anything as in i’m hearing  that some of them are  fucking cutting fences trying to break in houses? I would think the ones that you’re keeping employed have your back and  are probably giving you a heads up on the ones that are trouble coming over . From where I’m at it just sounds like a dog eat  dog world down there right now.


----------



## Cochino

GSgator said:


> Damn brother you must being seeing some shit right now have they ruined anything as in i’m hearing  that some of them are  fucking cutting fences trying to break in houses? I would think the ones that you’re keeping employed have your back and probably giving you a heads up on the ones that are trouble coming over .


Oh yeah but I've been lucky. I have neighbors who have had their fences cut, automobiles, horses, gatorsetc stolen. Lots of car chases with border patrol and LEO.


----------



## GSgator

Cochino said:


> Oh yeah but I've been lucky. I have neighbors who have had their fences cut, automobiles, horses, gatorsetc stolen. Lots of car chases with border patrol and LEO.


Do you see it getting to the point were  the people in these  small border towns just say fuck it start taking matters into their own hands. I’m hearing  it’s a mix of families and also a mix of very dangerous cartel gang members and there’s no help in sight.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> Actually its a pretty tedious process to get a work visa.


Actually,  no it's not.  

It can be done on a damn cell phone for the most part.  In America anyway.  

Try getting  a goddamn canadian work visa on the other hand. 

Or try buying a goddamn house in Mexico without having Mexican citizenship  if you want to discuss tedious.  

And irregardless,  it's no excuse to allow massive illegal immigration.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> I got an idea your idea of paying extremely well is horseshit.
> 
> Otherwise you wouldn't have a bunch of illegals


Wrong you old rapist dip shit. They pay well because people are loyal when they get paid a lot to work hard. The Americans mainly black and white Americans are lazy as fuck and usually junkies that don’t show up, and can’t do a decent job to save their lives. Other than my worthless dad my family isn’t a bunch of racist scum, nationalist scum bags.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> Wrong you old rapist dip shit. They pay well because people are loyal when they get paid a lot to work hard. The Americans mainly black and white Americans are lazy as fuck and usually junkies that don’t show up, and can’t do a decent job to save their lives. Other than my worthless dad my family isn’t a bunch of racist scum, nationalist scum bags.


----------



## Cochino

Hughinn said:


> Actually,  no it's not.
> 
> It can be done on a damn cell phone for the most part.  In America anyway.
> 
> Try getting  a goddamn canadian work visa on the other hand.
> 
> Or try buying a goddamn house in Mexico without having Mexican citizenship  if you want to discuss tedious.
> 
> And irregardless,  it's no excuse to allow massive illegal immigration.


I have a good friend who owns a feed store. He would hire illegals during the winter months and deer season. He had 3 shifts bagging deer corn 24/7.  About 5 years ago he decided to  get them a work visa.  It took almost 3 months.  He tried to do it the right way, but never did it again.  Getting a citizenship is much harder.  Coming here illegal is easy and if you're caught, they just send you back to the border. Eventually they get across anyway.

The US needs to rethink our immigration policy. With the technology we have today, there's no reason why obtaining citizenship should be such a long process. 
Make the  citizenship process easier and punish those who choose to come here illegally.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Actually,  no it's not.
> 
> It can be done on a damn cell phone for the most part.  In America anyway.
> 
> Try getting  a goddamn canadian work visa on the other hand.
> 
> Or try buying a goddamn house in Mexico without having Mexican citizenship  if you want to discuss tedious.
> 
> And irregardless,  it's no excuse to allow massive illegal immigration.



No it's not
took my wife 2 years to get her citizenship here
1 year waiting in the government for a visa to visit

Where do you get your info from?

TBH
I'm less concerned with illegals
and. ore concerned with citizens that sit around and suck your tax dollars dry while eating. ithinf but chips, drinking. nothing but cola and smoking meth

I'm not worried about the guy who will work hard to feed his family


Cochino said:


> I have a good friend who owns a feed store. He would hire illegals during the winter months and deer season. He had 3 shifts bagging deer corn 24/7.  About 5 years ago he decided to  get them a work visa.  It took almost 3 months.  He tried to do it the right way, but never did it again.  Getting a citizenship is much harder.  Coming here illegal is easy and if you're caught, they just send you back to the border. Eventually they get across anyway.
> 
> The US needs to rethink our immigration policy. With the technology we have today, there's no reason why obtaining citizenship should be such a long process.
> Make the  citizenship process easier and punish those who choose to come here illegally.



Preach


----------



## Cochino

silentlemon1011 said:


> No it's not
> took my wife 2 years to get her citizenship here
> 1 year waiting in the government for a visa to visit
> 
> Where do you get your info from?
> 
> TBH
> I'm less concerned with illegals
> and. ore concerned with citizens that sit around and suck your tax dollars dry while eating. ithinf but chips, drinking. nothing but cola and smoking meth
> 
> I'm not worried about the guy who will work hard to feed his family
> 
> 
> Preach


Its fucking ridiculous.  It can take up to 5-7 years for some. 

As far as illegals go, what you and I want and what the government wants are totally different. 

The government wants the unproductive ones. They (well you and I) will give them free shit with our tax dollars and keep them government dependent so they can get their votes. 

I have quite a few friends that came here legally and it pisses them off more than it does me. They busted their ass and waited years to come in here to do it the right way.

Now they are watching these people coming here by the thousands.  Some of them are wearing nicer clothes than I am and we are just letting them in.


----------



## white ape

Joliver said:


> I see a lot of media talk and political chat, but something is happening that is truly a seismic shift: US financial warfare is faltering because our foes...AND friends are diversifying. Entire state actors are looking for an exit strategy because the USD is no longer being viewed as "risk free" and "apolitical."
> 
> Countries aren't in awe of the almighty dollar anymore... they'd rather have their commodity. Saudi Arabia told us to piss off over the request to pick up production. So it's either buy Iranian oil that will destabilize the middle east, or Venezuelan oil from a guy that used his own army against the starving masses just a couple of years ago. But no US pipeline. Green new dumbasses. You're just the stupidest people to ever have been allowed to say shit in public without a severe beating.
> 
> Furthermore, commodities can't contain the exodus. Copper, zinc, nickel, aluminum, lead, and other long position contracts were notified today that raws couldn't be guaranteed delivery. Shorts were allowed to avoid delivery. The metal exchange, specifically, but commodities in general are smoke and mirrors under this incredible shift. Chicago, Kansas City, and other wheat long trading positions were prohibited on some platforms. I've been drinking my ass off and recreationally trading for years...and I've not seen anything like it.
> 
> Nature abhors a vacuum. The Chinese are extending credit to the Russians because of visa/Mastercard's virtue signaling. Coinbase froze 25,000 accounts...in a move that will undoubtedly squeeze crypto in the long term--possibly to death. Russian gold is being prohibited from trading on existing markets. Do you think those longs don't want their gold that THEY PAID FOR?  Do you think they'd abandon US dollars for Chinese yuan to procure RUSSIAN gold? I for fuck sure would.
> 
> The US government is destroying the US either by ignorance, or possibly on purpose, but one thing is a virtual guarantee: If the dollar is not the reserve currency of the world...every person reading this post will be hungry and poor in their lifetime.
> 
> If you don't know what I'm talking about, you'd better figure it out.
> 
> This isn't a war...it's a new world order.
> 
> P.s. my tin foil hat tripled in value today.
> 
> Also, for you retarded Pete buttigieg fans out there...check out the new spot on nickel...that makes up your EV car batteries that will save you from gas prices.
> View attachment 19265


Spot on Jol. I keep trying to explain things like this to my wife (or others). I was looking at offshore banks where I could convert some of my USD into other currency and hold it there. Basically spread my risk out. Just not sure if I should go with Yen or what.


----------



## Send0

Why is no one talking about those dirty illegals from Canada? I'm sick of those jerks coming over here, being nice to us, and apologizing all the time.


----------



## white ape

Hughinn said:


> Good points, very thoughtful post.
> 
> I've already been hungry and poor before.  I can survive it.


I think what Jol is talking about is some Ethiopian type shit. Times are about to get real hard. I personally think the Western Elites are set out to destroy America. There is no other reason why this could all be happening. The politicians are not this fucking stupid. 

American companies can still buy Russian oil for full price if they go through a 3rd party bank which would mainly be based in Hong Kong which are controlled by China. 

Visa and Mastercard pull out of Russia so Russia looks at the (I think its the MIR) China credit line. Looks like India is going to be sanctioned due to not condemning Russia. So now you have an EuroAsian Alliance that consists of about 45% of the worlds population that will have a reserve currency that is not USD, EURO, or British Pound. That's super short sighted of the US. 

Saw a deal about an hour ago. It was in Business Week Economics. Produce in the US is going to skyrocket because a MAJORITY of fertilizers are made in Russia and we cannot import them now. I don't know how many people on here know and understand about modern farming, the lack of natural minerals left in the farmland we have, etc but we are reliant on fertilizers to grow massive amounts of crops in the US. I do not have the time or energy to explain all the issues involved with modern farming. I will say this. All of you should probably plant a veggie garden this year and look at canning that produce. 

So there is fuel, food, and finance. All fucked up. Do I need to continue? 

Oh also did you see where a bunch of Ukrainians made it to Israel and when the got there all but those who were Jewish got sent back? Discuss.


----------



## white ape

silentlemon1011 said:


> It's all bullshit
> 
> China is the real enemy
> They are trying to topple the dollar and become the new U.S
> With this war and sanctions, they will achieve it.
> 
> Just like the U.S became rich by supplying credit and material to both sides in the world war....that isnwhat China is doing now
> 
> Buy cheap as fuck russian oil etc...
> Refine and sell chips and equipment to the west.
> 
> In 3 years, they will demand trading be done in Yuan and it will all be over
> 
> Russia is just doing what's best for Russia, toppling U.S hegemony, while they and China reap the rewards of the new financial system,
> 
> U.S would crumble if this happened, U.S is dependant on skimming the transactions and having the almighty USD... how else cana divided country with a terrible education system be the richest?


Better learn Mandarin. Also it really isn't the Chinese. They will capitalize on what is happening but they aren't pulling the strings. Don't make me get Bundy in here to school everyone.


----------



## white ape

GSgator said:


> I agree with both of you but it’s a doubled blade sword for us Americans . I’m all game for a crew that bust  there asses  but they have to advocate for themselves and get medical make sure they get paid what we get paid and etc. If  not that drives down the cost of labor for us that are stuck in the states feeding  our kids. I moved up to Washington state from Dallas Texas was born and raised in Texas. I couldn’t feed a damn cat down there if I was to continue my trade. Illegals have driven down the wages so far and they’re able to do that because seven or eight of them will live in a studio apartment and bank there cash. My best friends a Mexican I have no problem with Mexicans when I talk to most illegal Mexicans they live a great life in Mexico they all have ranches and live like kings. Only if I had a place to retreat where The single  dollar I make in America is worth so much more that sounds like a dream and I can work for pennies on the dollar. Can’t blame them though it’s The contractors that hire them.
> 
> Here’s a quick question would Mexico ever give me citizenship and allow me to buy property down there?


I do believe so. I think non-native citizens are not allowed to buy beach property though. They would for sure make you go through all the red tape and all of that though if you wanted to be a citizen. No free rides


----------



## white ape

Hughinn said:


> I have a problem with illegals taking work.
> 
> There's absolutely no reason they can't come here legally.
> 
> This is literally the easiest country in the damn world to get a work visa.     With a Visa, they can work legally, get paid fairly and immigrate properly.
> 
> The illegal shit doesn't help anybody.


It is not easy to come here legally at all. Doing it illegal has its risks and rewards for those who do it. 

Many of the hispanics I work with have homes in Mexico and send most of their money back there and will most likely retire there. All are working here legally due to company requirements. They pay taxes, own homes here, their kids are US citizens. I am in commercial concrete.


----------



## white ape

Hughinn said:


> Actually,  no it's not.
> 
> It can be done on a damn cell phone for the most part.  In America anyway.
> 
> Try getting  a goddamn canadian work visa on the other hand.
> 
> Or try buying a goddamn house in Mexico without having Mexican citizenship  if you want to discuss tedious.
> 
> And irregardless,  it's no excuse to allow massive illegal immigration.


Why you arguing with a man who clearly knows his business and the visa process? I like you dude but damn...


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> Why is no one talking about those dirty illegals from Canada? I'm sick of those jerks coming over here, being nice to us, and apologizing all the time.


They are just as bad as those damn dirty messicans crossing the border and waiting for our wives to pass out so they can rape them.


----------



## lifter6973

white ape said:


> Why you arguing with a man who clearly knows his business and the visa process? I like you dude but damn...


Have you not seen his posts? I think drunk uncle gets wood when he's in an argument.


----------



## Cochino

white ape said:


> Spot on Jol. I keep trying to explain things like this to my wife (or others). I was looking at offshore banks where I could convert some of my USD into other currency and hold it there. Basically spread my risk out. Just not sure if I should go with Yen or what.


I'm not comfortable converting to any kind of paper currency.  If that was my only option I would stick with the dollar for the short term.
Gold and silver are safer options imo.


----------



## Cochino

white ape said:


> I think what Jol is talking about is some Ethiopian type shit. Times are about to get real hard. I personally think the Western Elites are set out to destroy America. There is no other reason why this could all be happening. The politicians are not this fucking stupid.
> 
> American companies can still buy Russian oil for full price if they go through a 3rd party bank which would mainly be based in Hong Kong which are controlled by China.
> 
> Visa and Mastercard pull out of Russia so Russia looks at the (I think its the MIR) China credit line. Looks like India is going to be sanctioned due to not condemning Russia. So now you have an EuroAsian Alliance that consists of about 45% of the worlds population that will have a reserve currency that is not USD, EURO, or British Pound. That's super short sighted of the US.
> 
> Saw a deal about an hour ago. It was in Business Week Economics. Produce in the US is going to skyrocket because a MAJORITY of fertilizers are made in Russia and we cannot import them now. I don't know how many people on here know and understand about modern farming, the lack of natural minerals left in the farmland we have, etc but we are reliant on fertilizers to grow massive amounts of crops in the US. I do not have the time or energy to explain all the issues involved with modern farming. I will say this. All of you should probably plant a veggie garden this year and look at canning that produce.
> 
> So there is fuel, food, and finance. All fucked up. Do I need to continue?
> 
> Oh also did you see where a bunch of Ukrainians made it to Israel and when the got there all but those who were Jewish got sent back? Discuss.


I'll give a synopsis since I'm a farmer. Fertilizer prices have almost tripled and have been in short supply since September and it will only get worse. 

If you think food prices are high now, hold my beer.  Not only prices there's gonna be some empty shelves in the stores.


----------



## Cochino

white ape said:


> I do believe so. I think non-native citizens are not allowed to buy beach property though. They would for sure make you go through all the red tape and all of that though if you wanted to be a citizen. No free rides


Spot on. My cousin has duel citizenship.  He spends a lot of time there for work and pleasure. I  think it took him around 5 years to complete the process.  In order to acquire any appreciable amount of property, you would have to marry a native citizen.


----------



## Joliver

white ape said:


> Spot on Jol. I keep trying to explain things like this to my wife (or others). I was looking at offshore banks where I could convert some of my USD into other currency and hold it there. Basically spread my risk out. Just not sure if I should go with Yen or what.



Yessir.

The Yen is a naturally very strong and protected currency. Not a bad choice. 

Also consider countries that have commodity based currencies... or where the currency is inextricably linked to something solid....like oil.

The Saudi riyal is one I'm gambling on. They run OPEC. It'll be a minute before it's currency is doomed. The UAE dirham is another. Fitch likes both of these currencies. 

You can buy both of these at bank of America. Wells Fargo, too...I believe. 

Also...and this is a heavy gamble, but one I've made...buy the currency of places on the other side of this battle. I felt like a dipshit doing it...but I bought some Indian rupees the other day. People looked at me like I was stupid carrying that shit out.  

And of course keep some pesos. Just in case you got to book it south. 



white ape said:


> I think what Jol is talking about is some Ethiopian type shit. Times are about to get real hard. I personally think the Western Elites are set out to destroy America. There is no other reason why this could all be happening. The politicians are not this fucking stupid.
> 
> American companies can still buy Russian oil for full price if they go through a 3rd party bank which would mainly be based in Hong Kong which are controlled by China.
> 
> Visa and Mastercard pull out of Russia so Russia looks at the (I think its the MIR) China credit line. Looks like India is going to be sanctioned due to not condemning Russia. So now you have an EuroAsian Alliance that consists of about 45% of the worlds population that will have a reserve currency that is not USD, EURO, or British Pound. That's super short sighted of the US.
> 
> Saw a deal about an hour ago. It was in Business Week Economics. Produce in the US is going to skyrocket because a MAJORITY of fertilizers are made in Russia and we cannot import them now. I don't know how many people on here know and understand about modern farming, the lack of natural minerals left in the farmland we have, etc but we are reliant on fertilizers to grow massive amounts of crops in the US. I do not have the time or energy to explain all the issues involved with modern farming. I will say this. All of you should probably plant a veggie garden this year and look at canning that produce.
> 
> So there is fuel, food, and finance. All fucked up. Do I need to continue?
> 
> Oh also did you see where a bunch of Ukrainians made it to Israel and when the got there all but those who were Jewish got sent back? Discuss.



Fertilizer went from $200 a ton to $800 a ton. Russia is the world's largest supplier of nitrogen based fertilizer. Russia and Belarus are the 2nd and 3rd (respectively) exporters of potash. They've both stopped exporting. Your food is about to be expensive and scarce. 

If people don't have 2 chickens per person in their house, and a garden at this point, I don't know what else I can say. Rhode Island reds are heavy layers and good meat. Tolerate cold and hot well. 

Learn to compost. 

But I don't want to keep barking up this tree. 

Glad someone else sees it. This tin foil hat is cold and lonely.


----------



## Joliver

Cochino said:


> I'm not comfortable converting to any kind of paper currency.  If that was my only option I would stick with the dollar for the short term.
> Gold and silver are safer options imo.



Read my post. The exchange told long buyers that they would fail to deliver market orders. 

If you want gold at this point...you'll be buying at a premium from a commercial outfit, or going to Zales in the mall.


----------



## Cochino

Joliver said:


> Read my post. The exchange told long buyers that they would fail to deliver market orders.
> 
> If you want gold at this point...you'll be buying at a premium from a commercial outfit, or going to Zales in the mall.


Haha I bought gold at a premium 30 years ago and kicked myself in the nuts a few times along the way. Its not looking too bad now though.  My 401k has done better. I'll admit I'm not market savy when it comes to investing.


----------



## Seeker

Biden on his 1st day cuts off our pipeline so we can be dependent on foreign oil. JOL, mentioning this administration pushing us to buy EV.


----------



## Joliver

Cochino said:


> Haha I bought gold at a premium 30 years ago and kicked myself in the nuts a few times along the way. Its not looking too bad now though.  My 401k has done better. I'll admit I'm not market savy when it comes to investing.



Most investments are all based on fruit of the poisonous tree at this point. Commodities are just a way to preserve wealth--if, and only if it's possible. It may not be possible. See Weimar Germany, Venezuela, etc. 

Investing in your own personal infrastructure and capacity is the best investment you can make. Can't eat a kilogram of gold...can eat a chicken. One is cheap. Get it? Cheap! Cheap! I kid.


----------



## Methyl mike

Joliver said:


> Because my girlfriend's daughter left her slutty Valentine's day lingerie in the back of my truck and I got in trouble for it. Now...everyone online has to pay. I don't even know where Russia is on a map. But it won't stop me. Nothing will. I want to see it all burn. I want everyone to suffer. 🔥🌏🔥


Post is useless without pics of girlfriends slutty daughter


----------



## bubbagump

Putin ain't no bitch.   He's a gaddammm commie puke but he walks in man's shoes and he ain't a punk.  On the other hand...   We've had some Charmin soft presidents with absolute derelict majority administrations that pride themselves over handing out gender neutral, sjw, peaceful protest participation trophies.  Russia is a real threat.  Theyre hardasssess, raised to fight for position and I'm sure they would love to see us under their boot heels just once.     Team them up with China and it's a whole new world we're living in boys......


----------



## Yano

Human_Backhoe said:


> That asshole kicked all this msm opinion bullshit off. His ratings were huge in Nam. When he started to interject opinion with fact.....it was over. Granted his stance on the war was correct..... But that's not the point.  It normalized selling a narrative.


LOLOL what ? haaahahaha


----------



## andy

well.. it's happening right next to me, i have nothing to say but that russia[Putin] is digging a hole for everyone , including russian people. this saturday we went for a car meet with the flags coloured our cars in Ukrain colours - for the moral support, we were in a town called "ragana" , we made a campus for them -  there are some ukranian people who got away in time - they were in tears and some injured - so I got nothing here to say - it's a horror.


----------



## andy

we try gathering foods and goods for them as well.
cause if they fall we're next in line.
Also can't fully close emotions on this topic, I have friends on both fronts ,alive and already hurt.. , thats why im leaving my political opinion to me.


----------



## Yano

Yano said:


> LOLOL what ? haaahahaha


I'm not sure how old you are and i'm not trying to be a dick so bear with me. Were you old enough to know what was going on back then ? I was barely , my Dad was in the Navy during that time. We had a little black n white tv on the kitchen table that seemed to never shut off ... this is Ken Kashawahara , Live from Saigon ...

If anything Viet Nam was a glimpse into how one crooked man could tell so many lies it came close to destroying a nation. General Westmoreland was the issue , he was a pathological liar , complete bullshit artist. Like Trump with better hair and no diaper.

The news would report what was going on on the ground , guys would send letters home. But then there would be a statement from Westmoreland or the White House saying it wasn't accurate reporting .. the original fake news. An they would spout off lies and tell everyone the war was going great.

Corruption liars and cover ups in the White House ... it didn't start with Trump that's for sure.  He just did his best to perfect it.


----------



## Yano

andy said:


> ..


Slava Ukraini !!! Beautiful !!


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Wrong you old rapist dip shit. They pay well because people are loyal when they get paid a lot to work hard. The Americans mainly black and white Americans are lazy as fuck and usually junkies that don’t show up, and can’t do a decent job to save their lives. Other than my worthless dad my family isn’t a bunch of racist scum, nationalist scum bags.



Oh yeah right, you're not racist scum. 

You just take advantage of illegal little brown people because you can pay them less and exploit them without feeling guilty because they don't look like your cousin and there's no way your situations could be reversed. 

After all, you're 'helping' them right?


----------



## Hughinn

white ape said:


> I think what Jol is talking about is some Ethiopian type shit. Times are about to get real hard. I personally think the Western Elites are set out to destroy America. There is no other reason why this could all be happening. The politicians are not this fucking stupid.
> 
> American companies can still buy Russian oil for full price if they go through a 3rd party bank which would mainly be based in Hong Kong which are controlled by China.
> 
> Visa and Mastercard pull out of Russia so Russia looks at the (I think its the MIR) China credit line. Looks like India is going to be sanctioned due to not condemning Russia. So now you have an EuroAsian Alliance that consists of about 45% of the worlds population that will have a reserve currency that is not USD, EURO, or British Pound. That's super short sighted of the US.
> 
> Saw a deal about an hour ago. It was in Business Week Economics. Produce in the US is going to skyrocket because a MAJORITY of fertilizers are made in Russia and we cannot import them now. I don't know how many people on here know and understand about modern farming, the lack of natural minerals left in the farmland we have, etc but we are reliant on fertilizers to grow massive amounts of crops in the US. I do not have the time or energy to explain all the issues involved with modern farming. I will say this. All of you should probably plant a veggie garden this year and look at canning that produce.
> 
> So there is fuel, food, and finance. All fucked up. Do I need to continue?
> 
> Oh also did you see where a bunch of Ukrainians made it to Israel and when the got there all but those who were Jewish got sent back? Discuss.



Notice how you don't see all these "virtuous democrat party leaders" howling to import thousands of ukranian refugees either. 

Because Eastern European people are well versed in Communist ideology and they don't support the democrat party


----------



## Hughinn

I'm talking about a work Visa.  

It's not hard.


----------



## Hughinn

white ape said:


> It is not easy to come here legally at all. Doing it illegal has its risks and rewards for those who do it.
> 
> Many of the hispanics I work with have homes in Mexico and send most of their money back there and will most likely retire there. All are working here legally due to company requirements. They pay taxes, own homes here, their kids are US citizens. I am in commercial concrete.



Working here legally is not difficult at all. 

I didn't mention immigration.  I said working legally.  

Getting a work visa is a fairly simple process you can do mostly on a cell phone.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> Working here legally is not difficult at all.
> 
> I didn't mention immigration.  I said working legally.
> 
> Getting a work visa is a fairly simple process you can do mostly on a cell phone.


Is this a case of skipping a step though? 

Don't you already have to be here legally already in order to get a work visa? 

I honestly don't know.


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> No it's not
> took my wife 2 years to get her citizenship here
> 1 year waiting in the government for a visa to visit
> 
> Where do you get your info from?
> 
> TBH
> I'm less concerned with illegals
> and. ore concerned with citizens that sit around and suck your tax dollars dry while eating. ithinf but chips, drinking. nothing but cola and smoking meth
> 
> I'm not worried about the guy who will work hard to feed his family
> 
> 
> Preach





white ape said:


> Why you arguing with a man who clearly knows his business and the visa process? I like you dude but damn...





Cochino said:


> Spot on. My cousin has duel citizenship.  He spends a lot of time there for work and pleasure. I  think it took him around 5 years to complete the process.  In order to acquire any appreciable amount of property, you would have to marry a native citizen.



Honest question here guys, why do y'all think immigration should be so easy?

An immigration process is designed so that the immigrants can feel out and decide if they're a good fit for the country and so the country can see if they're a fit for the nation. 

That's a process that can take alot of time.   Most nations have a process where immigrants have to learn the native language, understand the legal process, buy into the national goals and aspirations etc....

Why in the fuck do y'all think that should be easy-peasy?   And if it was, then what the hell would it accomplish if you're not trying to assymilate the immigrants?

If that's not the goal, then fuck it, why even have borders?


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> Is this a case of skipping a step though?
> 
> Don't you already have to be here legally already in order to get a work visa?
> 
> I honestly don't know.



You can apply for a work visa without asking for citizenship. 

Different process.  A work visa most places just requires a passport and proof of an employer who intends to hire you.


----------



## Yano

Hughinn said:


> Honest question here guys, why do y'all think immigration should be so easy?
> 
> An immigration process is designed so that the immigrants can feel out and decide if they're a good fit for the country and so the country can see if they're a fit for the nation.
> 
> That's a process that can take alot of time.   Most nations have a process where immigrants have to learn the native language, understand the legal process, buy into the national goals and aspirations etc....
> 
> Why in the fuck do y'all think that should be easy-peasy?   And if it was, then what the hell would it accomplish if you're not trying to assymilate the immigrants?
> 
> If that's not the goal, then fuck it, why even have borders?


You a cajun or just from Louisiana ? If you're cajun you should be the last to complain about easy peasy immigration , y'all got here on home made boats from Canada before there were laws to stop you haahaahah. Talk about showing up uninvited and unwanted   taking peoples land and jobs ..... hello 

I'm busting and being funny but that is the cold hard reality of it.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> You can apply for a work visa without asking for citizenship.
> 
> Different process.  A work visa most places just requires a passport and proof of an employer who intends to hire you.


Does that possibly endanger an employer though, who attempts to hire someone not in this country legally? Put a red flag on them? 

And I'm assuming only higher jobs would hire someone not in the country anyway, not really farmers or restaurants or similar?


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> You a cajun or just from Louisiana ? If you're cajun you should be the last to complain about easy peasy immigration , y'all got here on home made boats from Canada before there were laws to stop you haahaahah. Talk about showing up uninvited and unwanted   taking peoples land and jobs ..... hello
> 
> I'm busting and being funny but that is the cold hard reality of it.



I'm Cajun.   

according to the old people, It wasn't really until after world war 2 that Cajun people were really integrated into the American fold.   Because most Cajun men of that time and Vietnam were veterans. 

That's over a hundred years of feeling out.   

I get that we're Canadian rejects from the British.   

But Cajun people earned their place here.  Why shouldn't the Hispanics?


----------



## silentlemon1011

white ape said:


> Better learn Mandarin. Also it really isn't the Chinese. They will capitalize on what is happening but they aren't pulling the strings. Don't make me get Bundy in here to school everyone.


2 words imo
Klaus Shwab


Hughinn said:


> Honest question here guys, why do y'all think immigration should be so easy?
> 
> An immigration process is designed so that the immigrants can feel out and decide if they're a good fit for the country and so the country can see if they're a fit for the nation.
> 
> That's a process that can take alot of time.   Most nations have a process where immigrants have to learn the native language, understand the legal process, buy into the national goals and aspirations etc....
> 
> Why in the fuck do y'all think that should be easy-peasy?   And if it was, then what the hell would it accomplish if you're not trying to assymilate the immigrants?
> 
> If that's not the goal, then fuck it, why even have borders?


Never had to go through it eh?

The issue is the useless fucks are allowed in under Liberal administrations
The useful ones are not.

My wife for example, University education.
Gainfully employed with a plethora of experience.
A husband (Me) who is well off, owns a company, clean criminal record with the highest civilian security clearance with the exception of some DARPA sciency fucks.

But it took years to get her here and working.

You dont have any concept of the difficulties of doing it the right now.

Are you speaking from experience, or just making assunptions based of government issued literature and lies (Liberal propaganda) ?


Hughinn said:


> You can apply for a work visa without asking for citizenship.
> 
> Different process.  A work visa most places just requires a passport and proof of an employer who intends to hire you.



Much more complex than that.
Go and spend a fuck tonne of money on lawyers
At one point I employed 50 people in my company a d couldnt grt the government to accept my wife for a work visa

Its beaurocratic nonsense

Go talk to some immigrants and ask them how much of a cunt it was
It will.open your eyes and chsnge your perspective


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> Does that possibly endanger an employer though, who attempts to hire someone not in this country legally? Put a red flag on them?
> 
> And I'm assuming only higher jobs would hire someone not in the country anyway, not really farmers or restaurants or similar?



Not actually.  Farmers for example have services they can contact who have to workers with visas for seasonal agricultural work.  They do it all the time.


----------



## Yano

Hughinn said:


> I'm Cajun.
> 
> according to the old people, It wasn't really until after world war 2 that Cajun people were really integrated into the American fold.   Because most Cajun men of that time and Vietnam were veterans.
> 
> That's over a hundred years of feeling out.
> 
> I get that we're Canadian rejects from the British.
> 
> But Cajun people earned their place here.  Why shouldn't the Hispanics?


I never said anything about hispanic people ,, do try to keep posts seperate. I realize you just fire blindly at times ... muzzle control and shot placement matter.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> I'm Cajun.
> 
> according to the old people, It wasn't really until after world war 2 that Cajun people were really integrated into the American fold.   Because most Cajun men of that time and Vietnam were veterans.
> 
> That's over a hundred years of feeling out.
> 
> I get that we're Canadian rejects from the British.
> 
> But Cajun people earned their place here.  Why shouldn't the Hispanics?



Yeaj, sorry about that
We fucked up
Instead now Canada would be known for Cajun cooking
Serious mistake on Canadas part


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> 2 words imo
> Klaus Shwab
> 
> Never had to go through it eh?
> 
> The issue is the useless fucks are allowed in under Liberal administrations
> The useful ones are not.
> 
> My wife for example, University education.
> Gainfully employed with a plethora of experience.
> A husband (Me) who is well off, owns a company, clean criminal record with the highest civilian security clearance with the exception of some DARPA sciency fucks.
> 
> But it took years to get her here and working.
> 
> You dont have any concept of the difficulties of doing it the right now.
> 
> Are you speaking from experience, or just making assunptions based of government issued literature and lies (Liberal propaganda) ?
> 
> 
> Much more complex than that.
> Go and spend a fuck tonne of money on lawyers
> At one point I employed 50 people in my company a d couldnt grt the government to accept my wife for a work visa
> 
> Its beaurocratic nonsense
> 
> Go talk to some immigrants and ask them how much of a cunt it was
> It will.open your eyes and chsnge your perspective




No need to insult here bud.

I've worked overseas before and had a work visa for different countries.

I'm not in disagreement that the process is flawed in some ways 

But if you married her, there shouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## Yano

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeaj, sorry about that
> We fucked up
> Instead now Canada would be known for Cajun cooking
> Serious mistake on Canadas part


Not to get too off topic ... but speaking of what food is known for and why  check out this bunch of whacky bullshit haahaha. People harassing french eateries for selling ,,, get this ... Poutine because they  think its an item made to support Putin ............... 









						It’s Poutine, not Putin: Classic delicacy falls victim to Russia-Ukraine conflict, goes off menu
					

The restaurants, which serve the dish, have also become the target of protest. With restaurants in both Paris and Toulouse, Maison de la Poutine said that it has received insults and threats after the Russia’s invasion of Ukraine began. The controversy has also forced a Quebec-based diner to...




					www.wionews.com


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> I never said anything about hispanic people ,, do try to keep posts seperate. I realize you just fire blindly at times ... muzzle control and shot placement matter.



I gotcha.

Just picking on the coonass. 😁

I'm only half Cajun anyway.  My father's family is in Idaho and are danish immigrants. 

My mother is a bona fide Cajun. 
Family name is Caillou.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> No need to insult here bud.
> 
> I've worked overseas before and had a work visa for different countries.
> 
> I'm not in disagreement that the process is flawed in some ways
> 
> But if you married her, there shouldn't have been a problem.



Not insulting
Just pointing out your lack of experience.

Shouldnt is a dirty word
It just doesnt work that way
Dont drink thr kol aid
Government is useless and if you think it works, you need to smell the coffee


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> Not insulting
> Just pointing out your lack of experience.
> 
> Shouldnt is a dirty word
> It just doesnt work that way
> Dont drink thr kol aid
> Government is useless and if you think it works, you need to smell the coffee



Aw hell no.   

I completely hold the unfettered belief that the government is useless.  

I just think Immigration should be a vetting process and open borders is stupid


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> You a cajun or just from Louisiana ? If you're cajun you should be the last to complain about easy peasy immigration , y'all got here on home made boats from Canada before there were laws to stop you haahaahah. Talk about showing up uninvited and unwanted   taking peoples land and jobs ..... hello
> 
> I'm busting and being funny but that is the cold hard reality of it.


You better be careful or you may be challenged to a duel.


----------



## Test_subject

Yano said:


> Not to get too off topic ... but speaking of what food is known for and why  check out this bunch of whacky bullshit haahaha. People harassing french eateries for selling ,,, get this ... Poutine because they  think its an item made to support Putin ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s Poutine, not Putin: Classic delicacy falls victim to Russia-Ukraine conflict, goes off menu
> 
> 
> The restaurants, which serve the dish, have also become the target of protest. With restaurants in both Paris and Toulouse, Maison de la Poutine said that it has received insults and threats after the Russia’s invasion of Ukraine began. The controversy has also forced a Quebec-based diner to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wionews.com


This is virtue signalling at its most retarded.

I’m second-hand embarrassed for these idiots. We really need to make surviving to adulthood less easy so nature will weed some of these people out.


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Wrong you old rapist dip shit. They pay well because people are loyal when they get paid a lot to work hard. The Americans mainly black and white Americans are lazy as fuck and usually junkies that don’t show up, and can’t do a decent job to save their lives. Other than my worthless dad my family isn’t a bunch of racist scum, nationalist scum bags.



LMFAO.

"Black people are lazy and cost too much"
"White people are junkies and don't come to work"

"Little brown illegal people work hard and are greatful"

"We don't pay them less because they're in a compromised situation and have to accept it, we're helping them because we're good people"

"My family isn't racist scum bags like you"

@RiR0 just doesn't see his own racist scumbag self.
Funny.

Where is @Terry Davis ?  He'd like this shit.  The pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> Family name is Caillou.


I am so sorry for this


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> I am so sorry for this



😂.  I like it!


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> 😂.  I like it!


Then you clearly haven't seen it.

It's the most abominable thing that has ever appeared on television.


----------



## TODAY

They took your namesake and made it the bane of parents' existence 😔


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Then you clearly haven't seen it.
> 
> It's the most abominable thing that has ever appeared on television.



I guess not. I thought the little cartoon guy was funny. 

I didn't know it was on television. 

Can you show me where?


----------



## TODAY

TRIGGER WARNING: everything about this show is terrible and makes me want to die


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> TRIGGER WARNING: everything about this show is terrible and makes me want to die



Is that a real cartoon series?   I've never seen it before.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> Is that a real cartoon series?   I've never seen it before.


Unfortunately, yes.

It ran for 5 seasons.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> "Black people are lazy and cost too much"
> "White people are junkies and don't come to work"
> 
> "Little brown illegal people work hard and are greatful"
> 
> "We don't pay them less because they're in a compromised situation and have to accept it, we're helping them because we're good people"
> 
> "My family isn't racist scum bags like you"
> 
> @RiR0 just doesn't see his own racist scumbag self.
> Funny.
> 
> Where is @Terry Davis ?  He'd like this shit.  The pot calling the kettle black.





Hughinn said:


> Oh yeah right, you're not racist scum.
> 
> You just take advantage of illegal little brown people because you can pay them less and exploit them without feeling guilty because they don't look like your cousin and there's no way your situations could be reversed.
> 
> After all, you're 'helping' them right?


Well I called you a rapist. Not a racist. 
I didn’t say all the white or black people in America but the ones in that industry in this area.
Of course I don’t expect you to have any sort of critical thinking skills. 
You’ve also probably never been successful in your life. I’ve asked you before and I’ll ask you again, why don’t you honestly kill yourself. You literally have no reason to exist,


----------



## nissan11

I like where Poland's mind is.









						Pentagon says Poland's jet offer for Ukraine 'not tenable'
					

WARSAW, Poland (AP) — The Pentagon on Tuesday rejected Poland's surprise announcement that it would give the United States its MiG-29 fighter jets for use by Ukraine, a rare display of disharmony by NATO allies seeking to boost Ukrainian fighters while avoiding getting caught up in a wider war...




					apnews.com


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> Well I called you a rapist. Not a racist.
> I didn’t say all the white or black people in America but the ones in that industry in this area.
> Of course I don’t expect you to have any sort of critical thinking skills.
> You’ve also probably never been successful in your life. I’ve asked you before and I’ll ask you again, why don’t you honestly kill yourself. You literally have no reason to exist,


That's it. In my day people couldn't say such things on a screen. You are challenged to a duel. If you don't accept, I win.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Unfortunately, yes.
> 
> It ran for 5 seasons.



Lol.  That's funny.



Caillou is funny, but talking about backwards coonass shit, my wife's family name is Porteux.   She's still got swamp rings around her ankles 😂

When we travel it's funny, she's got a Cajun accent that most people have never heard.  It's not a southern drawl, but has a foreign sound to it. 

People always ask her where she's from and always seem surprised when it's Louisiana.   Most think she's European with English as w second language.  But nope.  She's just a coonass


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Well I called you a rapist. Not a racist.
> I didn’t say all the white or black people in America but the ones in that industry in this area.
> Of course I don’t expect you to have any sort of critical thinking skills.
> You’ve also probably never been successful in your life. I’ve asked you before and I’ll ask you again, why don’t you honestly kill yourself. You literally have no reason to exist,




I guess success can be measured alot of different ways.  

I'm not an executive of a fortune 500 company or an Elon musk by any means.  But, I've done well enough for myself and my family that I feel successful.     

You may not agree, and that's fine with me. 

Critical thinking?   That would be understanding that despite your own justification and self righteous indignant denial, you are in fact exploiting those people, simply because you can and they have no better options than to accept it.   And it's not good for anybody except you and your family. 

You're literally doing exactly the same thing you blamed all the corporate shills and lobbyists who bribe politicians to keep the border open to exploit the flow of cheap labor and put a slow stranglehold on working class wages for Americans.  So congratulations on that. 

As far as offing myself, we'll, I'd much rather be me, than be you.  I can say that in all honesty, and it would be absolutely true, even if you're a millionaire.  

So there's that.


----------



## nissan11

Just got to Ukraine. Brb
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> That's it. In my day people couldn't say such things on a screen. You are challenged to a duel. If you don't accept, I win.




Passe' couyon, temps passe'


----------



## Joliver

It's over bros. It's over.


----------



## Methyl mike

Putin about to get his ass handed to him


----------



## Iron1

Joliver said:


> It's over bros. It's over.



Finally, I'm so done with this shit. It's been real, it's been fun but it's not been real fun. Take me now, Demon. I hope they have a buffet in the afterlife.


----------



## Test_subject

Joliver said:


> It's over bros. It's over.
> 
> View attachment 19302


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck…


----------



## GSgator

Test_subject said:


> This is virtue signalling at its most retarded.
> 
> I’m second-hand embarrassed for these idiots. We really need to make surviving to adulthood less easy so nature will weed some of these people out.


My man…….I couldn’t agree more .


----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> Then you clearly haven't seen it.
> 
> It's the most abominable thing that has ever appeared on television.


My daughter wont allow it on for the kids lolol it is fucking god awful


----------



## Joliver

Iron1 said:


> Finally, I'm so done with this shit. It's been real, it's been fun but it's not been real fun. Take me now, Demon. I hope they have a buffet in the afterlife.



Ron, I've just place a bet with draft kings for "late bronze age collapse via Sea People invasion." 

If anyone cares Sea People invasion is -650 favorite.


----------



## Yano

Joliver said:


> Ron, I've just place a bet with draft kings for "late bronze age collapse via Sea People invasion."
> 
> If anyone cares Sea People invasion is -650 favorite.


The sea people ? ... but ,, they promise a bowl full of happiness. Say it ain't so !!


----------



## Yano

Joliver said:


> It's over bros. It's over.
> 
> View attachment 19302


Mean while some where off the coast of Japan ....


----------



## Joliver

I've got a few minutes at work before I go not work some more....as I am a poor employee and trouble maker in general. 

I enjoy watching these threads quite a bit. It reminds me of my favorite Greek philosopher... Plato. Now, I know what you're saying: "jol, how do we lower life forms remind you of someone superior?" Well, let me answer that for you. 

There is something called an eristic argument. It's essentially an argument that doesn't seek truth or greater understanding, but an argument whose sole purpose is to win. 

So what does this have to do with Plato? Well, it's said that Plato's real name was Aristocles. The name Plato came from "platon" meaning "broad"....as in broad shoulders since he was an Olympic wrestling champion. 

Now Plato didn't care for the eristic argument very much and when engaged in such shenanigans he would (as noted by Aristotle several times in his writings) would stand up, disrobe, and flex over his opponent. 

So I believe that if you're involved in one of these eristics, that you should be forced, by rule, to do that. Poast physique or gtfo.

This should also let you know that I shouldn't be afforded any meaningful authority or power on this forum. Because thunderdome...etc. I'd ultimately force you all to fight for my entertainment. 

But...anyway...carry on.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

@Joliver for mod 2022


----------



## Iron1

FlyingPapaya said:


> @Joliver for mod 2022



Couldn't make it all the way through his post, eh?


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> @Joliver for mod 2022



Interesting comment coming from the most eristic poster on the forum.


----------



## Hughinn

Joliver said:


> I've got a few minutes at work before I go not work some more....as I am a poor employee and trouble maker in general.
> 
> I enjoy watching these threads quite a bit. It reminds me of my favorite Greek philosopher... Plato. Now, I know what you're saying: "jol, how do we lower life forms remind you of someone superior?" Well, let me answer that for you.
> 
> There is something called an eristic argument. It's essentially an argument that doesn't seek truth or greater understanding, but an argument whose sole purpose is to win.
> 
> So what does this have to do with Plato? Well, it's said that Plato's real name was Aristocles. The name Plato came from "platon" meaning "broad"....as in broad shoulders since he was an Olympic wrestling champion.
> 
> Now Plato didn't care for the eristic argument very much and when engaged in such shenanigans he would (as noted by Aristotle several times in his writings) would stand up, disrobe, and flex over his opponent.
> 
> So I believe that if you're involved in one of these eristics, that you should be forced, by rule, to do that. Poast physique or gtfo.
> 
> This should also let you know that I shouldn't be afforded any meaningful authority or power on this forum. Because thunderdome...etc. I'd ultimately force you all to fight for my entertainment.
> 
> But...anyway...carry on.




I think that's a great idea.

I'm no bodybuilder and my workouts and stuff is tailored for my hobby of boxing/fighting/wrestling.
So I'm sure most of y'all are way better jacked than me
But anyway, here's drunk uncle Hugh

45 years old about 6 ft.  Or 5-11 since I broke my ankle and 235 lbs.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I think that's a great idea.
> 
> I'm no bodybuilder and my workouts and stuff is tailored for my hobby of boxing/fighting/wrestling.
> So I'm sure most of y'all are way better jacked than me
> But anyway, here's drunk uncle Hugh
> 
> 45 years old about 6 ft.  Or 5-11 since I broke my ankle and 235 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 19318



Is that a polaroid?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Iron1 said:


> Couldn't make it all the way through his post, eh?


Oh I read it all oh I did. I still support my comment.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Is that a polaroid?



No it's my phone. But the mirror was steaming. I'm fixing to shower


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> No it's my phone. But the mirror was steaming. I'm fixing to shower



Pics from shower


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Pics from shower



Lol. 

Here's my leg the day after I busted my ankle. 





Here's the x-ray after surgery. 




Here's from before the off time and recovery from last falls cut


----------



## nissan11

Would bang


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Would bang



My nice purty beard yesterday


----------



## LeanHerm

Joliver said:


> I've got a few minutes at work before I go not work some more....as I am a poor employee and trouble maker in general.
> 
> I enjoy watching these threads quite a bit. It reminds me of my favorite Greek philosopher... Plato. Now, I know what you're saying: "jol, how do we lower life forms remind you of someone superior?" Well, let me answer that for you.
> 
> There is something called an eristic argument. It's essentially an argument that doesn't seek truth or greater understanding, but an argument whose sole purpose is to win.
> 
> So what does this have to do with Plato? Well, it's said that Plato's real name was Aristocles. The name Plato came from "platon" meaning "broad"....as in broad shoulders since he was an Olympic wrestling champion.
> 
> Now Plato didn't care for the eristic argument very much and when engaged in such shenanigans he would (as noted by Aristotle several times in his writings) would stand up, disrobe, and flex over his opponent.
> 
> So I believe that if you're involved in one of these eristics, that you should be forced, by rule, to do that. Poast physique or gtfo.
> 
> This should also let you know that I shouldn't be afforded any meaningful authority or power on this forum. Because thunderdome...etc. I'd ultimately force you all to fight for my entertainment.
> 
> But...anyway...carry on.


Hahahah This is why I live you Jol!!!!


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Aw hell no.
> 
> I completely hold the unfettered belief that the government is useless.
> 
> I just think Immigration should be a vetting process and open borders is stupid



I can agree
But it will remain an issue so long as its untenable to.immigrant properly with ease, for qualified individuals


Hughinn said:


> Lol.
> 
> Here's my leg the day after I busted my ankle.
> 
> View attachment 19319
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the x-ray after surgery.
> 
> View attachment 19320
> 
> 
> Here's from before the off time and recovery from last falls cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19321



Not 100% sure why yoire posting all these
But I do have a serious question

How the fuck did they get that vertical nail in?


----------



## GSgator

I wish I could grow a beard lol I’m 44 in July and I literally I have zero hair follicles on the cheek part of my face.


----------



## silentlemon1011

GSgator said:


> I wish I could grow a beard lol I’m 44 in July and I literally I have zero hair follicles the cheek part of my face.



Solution
Handlebar muatache


----------



## GSgator

This sums up and explains how homelessness is getting worse and worse.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I think that's a great idea.
> 
> I'm no bodybuilder and my workouts and stuff is tailored for my hobby of boxing/fighting/wrestling.
> So I'm sure most of y'all are way better jacked than me
> But anyway, here's drunk uncle Hugh
> 
> 45 years old about 6 ft.  Or 5-11 since I broke my ankle and 235 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 19318


You look just fine and all but honestly I was expecting someone that looked a bit...tougher.
You say stuff like if you said that to my face blah blah blah.

I just dont see it. I would say everything I've said to you here to your face and more and I would bet you would do nothing about it, but who knows, sometimes guys have a false sense about how tough they really are.
🤷‍♂️😘


----------



## DF

lifter6973 said:


> You look just fine and all but honestly I was expecting someone that looked a bit...tougher.
> You say stuff like if you said that to my face blah blah blah.
> 
> I just dont see it. I would say everything I've said to you here to your face and more and I would bet you would do nothing about it, but who knows, sometimes guys have a false sense about how tough they really are.
> 🤷‍♂️😘


Yea, I pictured him a so much uglier....LOL


----------



## lifter6973

DF said:


> Yea, I pictured him a so much uglier....LOL


yeah, Im with @nissan11 on this one. I might just hump him instead of fight him, after he passes out of course.
Old line from Karl (Aqua Teen Hunger Force): "I always thought rape was kind of a funny thing, till it happens to you."


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Yano said:


> I'm not sure how old you are and i'm not trying to be a dick so bear with me. Were you old enough to know what was going on back then ? I was barely , my Dad was in the Navy during that time. We had a little black n white tv on the kitchen table that seemed to never shut off ... this is Ken Kashawahara , Live from Saigon ...
> 
> If anything Viet Nam was a glimpse into how one crooked man could tell so many lies it came close to destroying a nation. General Westmoreland was the issue , he was a pathological liar , complete bullshit artist. Like Trump with better hair and no diaper.
> 
> The news would report what was going on on the ground , guys would send letters home. But then there would be a statement from Westmoreland or the White House saying it wasn't accurate reporting .. the original fake news. An they would spout off lies and tell everyone the war was going great.
> 
> Corruption liars and cover ups in the White House ... it didn't start with Trump that's for sure.  He just did his best to perfect it.



Completely agree with everything you said. Absolutely the most government was lying!  Just because Walter Cronkite was correct in his analysis doesn't mean he wasn't doing harm....But let's face it he was the first to openly ideologically oppose what was going on. In editorializing the facts he set up template that is followed today by the "news" i.e. CNN and Fox. Although he was in the moral right, because of his "stance" and ratings it paved the was for the divisive nature of what we see now in msm. Idiologs diametrically opposed to eachother demonizing the "other side"


----------



## Send0

DF said:


> Yea, I pictured him a so much uglier....LOL


I pictured him looking like something other than grandpa


----------



## Cochino

Hughinn said:


> I guess success can be measured alot of different ways.
> 
> I'm not an executive of a fortune 500 company or an Elon musk by any means.  But, I've done well enough for myself and my family that I feel successful.
> 
> You may not agree, and that's fine with me.
> 
> Critical thinking?   That would be understanding that despite your own justification and self righteous indignant denial, you are in fact exploiting those people, simply because you can and they have no better options than to accept it.   And it's not good for anybody except you and your family.
> 
> You're literally doing exactly the same thing you blamed all the corporate shills and lobbyists who bribe politicians to keep the border open to exploit the flow of cheap labor and put a slow stranglehold on working class wages for Americans.  So congratulations on that.
> 
> As far as offing myself, we'll, I'd much rather be me, than be you.  I can say that in all honesty, and it would be absolutely true, even if you're a millionaire.
> 
> So there's that.


Hey man I like you and you do makes some good points, but you're far off on this one. These men that work for his family aren't forced to. If they don't like their job, they can quit. Roofers can make some decent money and for these Mexicans, it probably pays   better than a lot of jobs they can get. They are making the same money as the everyone else, but they do the job better is my understanding.  I'm pretty sure they're happy with what they are doing or else they wouldn't be there.  You and @RiR0  can disagree without insulting each other lol.


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> You look just fine and all but honestly I was expecting someone that looked a bit...tougher.
> You say stuff like if you said that to my face blah blah blah.
> 
> I just dont see it. I would say everything I've said to you here to your face and more and I would bet you would do nothing about it, but who knows, sometimes guys have a false sense about how tough they really are.
> 🤷‍♂️😘


Idk.  You don't see many jacked boxers but they can literally beat the shit out of guys much bigger.
I've  seen a lot of jacked guys who couldn't fight their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## RiR0

Cochino said:


> Hey man I like you and you do makes some good points, but you're far off on this one. These men that work for his family aren't forced to. If they don't like their job, they can quit. Roofers can make some decent money and for these Mexicans, it probably pays   better than a lot of jobs they can get. They are making the same money as the everyone else, but they do the job better is my understanding.  I'm pretty sure they're happy with what they are doing or else they wouldn't be there.  You and @RiR0  can disagree without insulting each other lol.


He somehow looks over the fact that my family actually helps them get workvisas and has helped with getting full citizenships. 
He also ignored where I said they’re paid extremely well. There’s guys making 80+ a year for general labor with crew leaders making over 100. Theyre helped with housing and everything else until they get on their feet. 
Good, competent workers are hard to find so they treat them well so they stay. 
The Americans that they’ve given the same chances making the same couldn’t even be bothered to do half decent jobs, show up more than a couple of days, or not steal. 
Some get paid on Friday and show up Tuesday or Wednesday broke, hungover and asking for a loan. Then they get mad blaming the world when they get fired on the spot. 
There’s certain industries where if American citizens arent working its their own fault.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> You look just fine and all but honestly I was expecting someone that looked a bit...tougher.
> You say stuff like if you said that to my face blah blah blah.
> 
> I just dont see it. I would say everything I've said to you here to your face and more and I would bet you would do nothing about it, but who knows, sometimes guys have a false sense about how tough they really are.
> 🤷‍♂️😘


Honestly he looks like a lot of older wrestlers and fighters I’ve seen. They either have a similar build to him or they’re far.

He is too damn old to still try to challenge people to fist fights though. 
Nobody wins and everybody goes to jail


----------



## GSgator

When I moved I had to replace the roof on my old house it was a A-frame roof and from what I saw the majority if not the entire crew were Mexicans. They literally roofed my house in one day I think I’d be hard-pressed to find anyone else that would work harder. And I know that those guys get up and they do it again the next day that’s what’s impressive. 

I’ve been a hypocrite myself as much as I hate them coming here and working for cheap pay. I’ve been known to go to Home Depot and grab a couple of them to help me do things around my house. One of them wouldn’t  even give me a price he wanted to come look at it and give a bid. You know the same type of shit I would do lol . They work their asses off I provided them lunch and all the Gatorade they could drink and I tipped each one of them $40 . They’re just people trying to feed their families but it was easy to get into that  mentality and expect cheap labor . I took care of them and I would hire them back in a heart beat. This  post probably  contradicted my other post but I’m human and each and every circumstance has its own unique set of choices that very day to day sometimes hour to hour. As long as I treat people how I wanna be treated and can I take care of the ones that I can I sleep pretty good at night.


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> Idk.  You don't see many jacked boxers but they can literally beat the shit out of guys much bigger.
> I've  seen a lot of jacked guys who couldn't fight their way out of a paper bag.


true


----------



## white ape

Hughinn said:


> Honest question here guys, why do y'all think immigration should be so easy?
> 
> An immigration process is designed so that the immigrants can feel out and decide if they're a good fit for the country and so the country can see if they're a fit for the nation.
> 
> That's a process that can take alot of time.   Most nations have a process where immigrants have to learn the native language, understand the legal process, buy into the national goals and aspirations etc....
> 
> Why in the fuck do y'all think that should be easy-peasy?   And if it was, then what the hell would it accomplish if you're not trying to assymilate the immigrants?
> 
> If that's not the goal, then fuck it, why even have borders?


I never said it should be easy. I think it is more difficult than you believe it is. I also think that good people have to do it the difficult way but if you're a "Syrian refugee" or whatever (most likely a military aged male) it is super simple and they will give you a gas station.


----------



## RiR0

white ape said:


> I never said it should be easy. I think it is more difficult than you believe it is. I also think that good people have to do it the difficult way but if you're a "Syrian refugee" or whatever (most likely a military aged male) it is super simple and they will give you a gas station.


His comment you responded to shows how his brain works. 
He thinks in extremes. It’s all or nothing and most his opinions aren’t based in reality or on facts.


----------



## white ape

RiR0 said:


> His comment you responded to shows how his brain works.
> He thinks in extremes. It’s all or nothing and most his opinions aren’t based in reality or on facts.


It's cool. I am not here to fight. Just offer some insight when possible.


----------



## Cochino

white ape said:


> I never said it should be easy. I think it is more difficult than you believe it is. I also think that good people have to do it the difficult way but if you're a "Syrian refugee" or whatever (most likely a military aged male) it is super simple and they will give you a gas station.





white ape said:


> I never said it should be easy. I think it is more difficult than you believe it is. I also think that good people have to do it the difficult way but if you're a "Syrian refugee" or whatever (most likely a military aged male) it is super simple and they will give you a gas station.


Well he's not wrong. We should have strict rules on immigration.  We need to know who's coming in our country.  The problem I have with it is all the red tape that is attached to it. With the technology we have today we should be more efficient.

Then you have people crossing over the border and we do nothing so I can understand why the people that wait for years and try to do it the right way get so frustrated.

Here in Texas we have 1,250 miles of open border along the Rio Grande River between Brownsville and El Paso.

I worked it full and part time for 25 years. You can drive 100-300  miles without seeing a town or even another automobile.  We don't have the manpower to stop people, drugs, etc from crossing over.  Fuck if the Russians wanted to sneak one of their suitcase nuclear weapons over here,  it would be a piece of cake.

Anybody that says we don't need a wall are plain fucking ignorant.  It won't 100% seal the border, but it is the best deterrent.

I find it really odd(well no I don't) that our VP and appointed border czar hasn't even been down here. Oh wait yes she went to El Paso.
I know I derailed but we have a crisis down here and illegals are not being detained. They are bought before a judge and give a notice to appear date lmfao. It's a fucking joke.


----------



## GSgator

WTF are we doing these days why are there biological making facilities in Ukraine. Covid- 19 has  to be fresh in  everybody’s mind and here we go back up the fucking roller coaster again. We’re hiding the fact that we’re doing gain of function in another country somebody has to say fuck it and blow the whistle and stop whatever department backs this haven’t we learned. I’m kinda now questioning were Covid came from 









						State Department Fears Pentagon-Funded Bioweapons Could Be Used In A Russian ‘False Flag’ attack
					

State Department Fears Pentagon-Funded Bioweapons Could Be Used In A Russian ‘False Flag’ attack




					rumble.com


----------



## Rot-Iron66

The most insane lies ever told in political history have happened since Pant-Shitter Biden "won". 
I guess a libtard will never see this and just keep whining about Trump while our world burns before our eyes. Pant-Shitter ruined us on day one with a swipe of his pen. World leaders in energy now paying other countries so corrupt Bidens can profit.  LIbtards = the most braindead kunts in  history...


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Honestly he looks like a lot of older wrestlers and fighters I’ve seen. They either have a similar build to him or they’re far.
> 
> He is too damn old to still try to challenge people to fist fights though.
> Nobody wins and everybody goes to jail



Lol. 

I am an old wrestler 

And you're right.  I'm too old for alot of the shit I do.


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> I can agree
> But it will remain an issue so long as its untenable to.immigrant properly with ease, for qualified individuals
> 
> 
> Not 100% sure why yoire posting all these
> But I do have a serious question
> 
> How the fuck did they get that vertical nail in?



I'm not sure about the nails.  

I just know that shit hurt like a mofo and I'll be walking with a limp for the rest of my life. 

I just recently got back to rolling grappling again and I can't run anymore. It's a big difference


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> You look just fine and all but honestly I was expecting someone that looked a bit...tougher.
> You say stuff like if you said that to my face blah blah blah.
> 
> I just dont see it. I would say everything I've said to you here to your face and more and I would bet you would do nothing about it, but who knows, sometimes guys have a false sense about how tough they really are.
> 🤷‍♂️😘



Ok.  Well, let's see you now.


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> WTF are we doing these days why are there biological making facilities in Ukraine. Covid- 19 has  to be fresh in  everybody’s mind and here we go back up the fucking roller coaster again. We’re hiding the fact that we’re doing gain of function in another country somebody has to say fuck it and blow the whistle and stop whatever department backs this haven’t we learned. I’m kinda now questioning were Covid came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State Department Fears Pentagon-Funded Bioweapons Could Be Used In A Russian ‘False Flag’ attack
> 
> 
> State Department Fears Pentagon-Funded Bioweapons Could Be Used In A Russian ‘False Flag’ attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumble.com



Especially when the American media has been denying these facilities existed for weeks despite the fact the rest of the world has been actively reporting them.

Our own media lies worse than our adversaries


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Especially when the American media has been denying these facilities existed for weeks despite the fact the rest of the world has been actively reporting them.
> 
> Our own media lies worse than our adversaries



I do enjoy gravitas
It's nice to see their opinions


----------



## nissan11

Rot-Iron66 said:


> The most insane lies ever told in political history have happened since Pant-Shitter Biden "won".
> I guess a libtard will never see this and just keep whining about Trump while our world burns before our eyes. Pant-Shitter ruined us on day one with a swipe of his pen. World leaders in energy now paying other countries so corrupt Bidens can profit.  LIbtards = the most braindead kunts in  history...



If you are so unhappy in this country you can leave. Biden will allow it.


----------



## Send0

person 1: My side is right!
person 2: NO MY SIDE IS RIGHT! 
person 1: fuck you libtard
person 2: no fuck you, you oompa loompa loving mother fucker

Me: you're both 40-60 year old jack asses. As you were idiots.


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> person 1: My side is right!
> person 2: NO MY SIDE IS RIGHT!
> person 1: fuck you libtard
> person 2: no fuck you, you oompa loompa loving mother fucker
> 
> Me: you're both 40-60 year old jack asses. As you were idiots.


Shut your communism hole, libtard


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> person 1: My side is right!
> person 2: NO MY SIDE IS RIGHT!
> person 1: fuck you libtard
> person 2: no fuck you, you oompa loompa loving mother fucker
> 
> Me: you're both 40-60 year old jack asses. As you were idiots.


Person 1 and Person 2 kick the shit out of @Send0


----------



## Achilleus

Anyone have an idea of why we only import 3% of russian gas/oil but gas prices are high and still climbing? Feel like answer might be nuanced in that its a combination of things. Haven't heard anyone give a reason as to exactly why though or at least haven't seen/heard many people I listen to/watch cover the reasoning yet.


----------



## Yano

GSgator said:


> WTF are we doing these days why are there biological making facilities in Ukraine. Covid- 19 has  to be fresh in  everybody’s mind and here we go back up the fucking roller coaster again. We’re hiding the fact that we’re doing gain of function in another country somebody has to say fuck it and blow the whistle and stop whatever department backs this haven’t we learned. I’m kinda now questioning were Covid came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State Department Fears Pentagon-Funded Bioweapons Could Be Used In A Russian ‘False Flag’ attack
> 
> 
> State Department Fears Pentagon-Funded Bioweapons Could Be Used In A Russian ‘False Flag’ attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumble.com


Those are soviet era bio labs that have been documented since 2005 LOL wow man come on do some research. An we have been working with them refitting the plants getting rid of shit the russians had there and cleaning the area. Its been documented for more than 15 years.


----------



## Yano

Achilleus said:


> Anyone have an idea of why we only import 3% of russian gas/oil but gas prices are high and still climbing? Feel like answer might be nuanced in that its a combination of things. Haven't heard anyone give a reason as to exactly why though or at least haven't seen/heard many people I listen to/watch cover the reasoning yet.


price gouging ... the gas your paying for today was purchased at a set price when they had their tanks filled.


----------



## Achilleus

Yano said:


> price gouging ... the gas your paying for today was purchased at a set price when they had their tanks filled.


That's what I've been thinking ever since the warnings of invasion started and slowly saw gas prices rise. Just wondering if theres another piece of the puzzle that I don't know about. If this is all price gouging it feels criminal at this point.


----------



## lifter6973

Achilleus said:


> Anyone have an idea of why we only import 3% of russian gas/oil but gas prices are high and still climbing? Feel like answer might be nuanced in that its a combination of things. Haven't heard anyone give a reason as to exactly why though or at least haven't seen/heard many people I listen to/watch cover the reasoning yet.


Price gouging just like after 9/11


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> price gouging ... the gas your paying for today was purchased at a set price when they had their tanks filled.


didnt see this before I posted- word


----------



## Canadian Kush

Seems some of you have alot of free time on your hands. Here's a Job opportunity....









						Extraction / Protective Agents - Ukraine | Silent Professionals
					

PAY: $1,000 - $2,000 per day | Employer is a US based corporation seeking multiple Extraction / Protective Agents and teams to conduct covert, extraction ...




					silentprofessionals.org


----------



## Joliver

Achilleus said:


> Anyone have an idea of why we only import 3% of russian gas/oil but gas prices are high and still climbing? Feel like answer might be nuanced in that its a combination of things. Haven't heard anyone give a reason as to exactly why though or at least haven't seen/heard many people I listen to/watch cover the reasoning yet.



I read the other that fuel prices rose 69% after, and let's face the facts here, a "non-petro" friendly administration took office. 

The Russia gas price "angle" is only 29% of hike you're seeing...as of a couple days ago. 

Yes, everyone is gouging you for it early. But it's by days. There is not a lot of slack in the supply chain. 

The government is a shitty a it gets regarding efficiency, and when they draw on the SPR, it hits the market in less than two weeks. 

So, you are getting fucked by greedy assholes, but it's only by days. The market price is very nearly reflected in the "street price."

But the market is also pricing in fear and uncertainty. So if you're going to "liquidate" an executive in the parking lot at night..... may as well include a JP Morgan exec with your Exxon hit list.


----------



## Joliver

Canadian Kush said:


> Seems some of you have alot of free time on your hands. Here's a Job opportunity....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extraction / Protective Agents - Ukraine | Silent Professionals
> 
> 
> PAY: $1,000 - $2,000 per day | Employer is a US based corporation seeking multiple Extraction / Protective Agents and teams to conduct covert, extraction ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silentprofessionals.org



Applied. Thanks for the tip. It said, silent professionals...and I'm loud and obnoxious and wear flip flops...but I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> Those are soviet era bio labs that have been documented since 2005 LOL wow man come on do some research. An we have been working with them refitting the plants getting rid of shit the russians had there and cleaning the area. Its been documented for more than 15 years.



The thing about it is, everyone knows that the labs are there.  
But the Biden administration and MSM continues to lie about it. 









						Fact check: False claim of US biolabs in Ukraine tied to Russian disinformation campaign
					

The Security Service of Ukraine\u00a0and the U.S. Embassy in Ukraine said the claim is false.




					www.usatoday.com
				




And yet, the world knows they're there.


----------



## Canadian Kush

Joliver said:


> Applied. Thanks for the tip. It said, silent professionals...and I'm loud and obnoxious and wear flip flops...but I'll let you know how it turns out.


They have great benefit packages


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> The thing about it is, everyone knows that the labs are there.
> But the Biden administration and MSM continues to lie about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: False claim of US biolabs in Ukraine tied to Russian disinformation campaign
> 
> 
> The Security Service of Ukraine\u00a0and the U.S. Embassy in Ukraine said the claim is false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, the world knows they're there.


That’s kinda we’re I was going with that . The video I posted shows the media lying yet they’ve got the lady talking to Congress  proving that they’re there. Which is it Russian disinformation or facts lol.  Well it  kinda rubs   me really raw after this whole Covid thing we just got over.


----------



## Cochino

Yano said:


> price gouging ... the gas your paying for today was purchased at a set price when they had their tanks filled.


Um not really. The restriction this administration has put on the oil companies and his anti- fossil fuel policies have played a major role.

But, but Joe "I cannot tell a lie" Biden told us he issued 9,000 permits to the oil companies.  Hmm yes he did. What he didn't tell you is that those permits or for exploration.  Yeah go spend the money finding the oil, but you can't take it out of the ground.

Thats like him telling me, hey here's some lease land to farm. Go ahead and spend the money planting the seed, fertilize, cultivate, spray your herbicide but you can't harvest it or at least without paying some exorbitant fees.
Oil is $120+ dollars a barrel. These oil companies would kill to drill at that price.

Remember oil was high long before the Russia/Ukraine War. Yes it gone up due to panic and unknown certainty. 
Its no different than  any commodity.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> Those are soviet era bio labs that have been documented since 2005 LOL wow man come on do some research. An we have been working with them refitting the plants getting rid of shit the russians had there and cleaning the area. Its been documented for more than 15 years.


That’s the “official narrative”. You are believing our government that has lied to us for 2 years. 

“Trust the science” - does that explain “cleaning and scrubbing” Soviet era biowarfare labs from 30+ years ago???? C’mon. 

If we’re there “scrubbing” up the mess, then that’s humanitarian and the media should have bitched relentlessly when Putin ordered cruise missile attacks on those labs. They did not. They only offered that “explanation” up after us “conspiracy theory nuts” started asking the hard questions. 

I’ll say it again, the US and NATO may very well be the “bad guys” and Putin was attacking biowarfare labs after the worlds first manmade pandemic FINALLY came to an end.


----------



## GSgator

Ep. 1722 Panic Breaks Out Over The Ukraine Bio-Labs Story - The Dan Bongino Show
					

For show notes, visit https://bongino.com/ep-1722-panic-breaks-out-over-the-ukraine-bio-labs-story Check out our Clips channel for video highlights https://rumble.com/c/DanBonginoShowClips Sign up to




					rumble.com


----------



## GSgator




----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s the “official narrative”. You are believing our government that has lied to us for 2 years.
> 
> “Trust the science” - does that explain “cleaning and scrubbing” Soviet era biowarfare labs from 30+ years ago???? C’mon.
> 
> If we’re there “scrubbing” up the mess, then that’s humanitarian and the media should have bitched relentlessly when Putin ordered cruise missile attacks on those labs. They did not. They only offered that “explanation” up after us “conspiracy theory nuts” started asking the hard questions.
> 
> I’ll say it again, the US and NATO may very well be the “bad guys” and Putin was attacking biowarfare labs after the worlds first manmade pandemic FINALLY came to an end.


oh fucking stop dude ,, you sound fucking ridiculous LOLOL go do some reading instead of watching fucking fox ,, im done with this nonsense.

official narrative .. haaaahahaha fucking please


----------



## silentlemon1011

Joliver said:


> Applied. Thanks for the tip. It said, silent professionals...and I'm loud and obnoxious and wear flip flops...but I'll let you know how it turns out.



I didnt apply
I'm a self centered/selfish pussy


----------



## GSgator

Yano said:


> oh fucking stop dude ,, you sound fucking ridiculous LOLOL go do some reading instead of watching fucking fox ,, im done with this nonsense.
> 
> official narrative .. haaaahahaha fucking please


I don’t think they’re cleaning shit up why are they so scared for it to get in the Russian hands obviously something’s  in there that can get released that would have us right back where the fuck we were during Covid.
I’m not gonna bicker about something we both currently don’t have proof on  but we’ve been through the ringer before and it wasn’t that long ago .  Oh well Americans will just  roll up their fucking sleeves and take whatever the fuck they’re told to take. Nothing to see here guys move on lol.


----------



## Yano

GSgator said:


> I don’t think they’re cleaning shit up why are they so scared for it to get in the Russian hands obviously something’s  in there that can get released that would have us right back where the fuck we were during Covid.


no they dont want the new clean buildings and facilities that nato paid for being used by the russians again refit to make weapons ... i mean ,, who would, they are the fucking enemy.


----------



## GSgator

Why do you keep saying clean buildings there’s obviously biohazard weapons in there. Weapons the US are making


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> oh fucking stop dude ,, you sound fucking ridiculous LOLOL go do some reading instead of watching fucking fox ,, im done with this nonsense.


You ARE a democrat!!! I knew it!!!

I don’t watch Fox. 

I watch the same stupid MSM and my bullshit alarm flashes 🚨RED🚨

Putin selectively targets “former” bio weapons labs. Oh we’re only there taking our sweet ass time “cleaning the mess up”. Is that like the WMD that Saddam had??? Oh wait, that story was bullshit. Did we apologize to Saddam and the Iraqi people? Nope. We didn’t find WMDs but that didn’t stop us from invading their country, killing their people and sending young Americans into battles to “fight for our country”. 

America is the best country in the world, but we could still do better. We are being manipulated into shit that we have no business being involved in. Oh wait, the Biden family has business there. All good. I’ll “pay at the pump for Ukraine”.


----------



## silentlemon1011

GSgator said:


> Why do you keep saying clean buildings there’s obviously biohazard weapons in there. Weapons the US are making



Gain of function and weaponizing are 2 seperate categories
definitly not to be confused with eachother

Gain of function is a good thing to do.... obviously not to be entrusted to just anyone... but it is a worthy way of doing research and development


----------



## GSgator

silentlemon1011 said:


> Gain of function and weaponizing are 2 seperate categories
> definitly not to be confused with eachother
> 
> Gain of function is a good thing to do.... obviously not to be entrusted to just anyone... but it is a worthy way of doing research and development


OMG creating a virus which is called COVID-19 so we can create vaccinations to stop it was a great idea.  Gain function is a horrible  idea why would you structurally create viruses in a lab that probably would never happen in nature anyways. And what we learned you can Weaponized gain of function it’s called COVID-i19 it just brought the world to its fucking knees you watch there prove that COVID-19 would’ve never been able to be created in nature.


----------



## silentlemon1011

GSgator said:


> OMG creating a virus which is called COVID-19 so we can create vaccinations to stop it was a great idea.  Gain function is a horrible  idea why would you structurally create viruses in a lab that probably would never happen in nature anyways. And what we learned you can Weaponized gain of function it’s called COVID-i19 it just brought the world to its fucking knees



Its staying ahead of the curve
Now, if PROPER lab procedures were followed, there would be no problems.

But simulating a viruses growth and development to stay ahead of it, in terms of medication is quite smart

Giving it to China.... Ukraine... really anywhere other than the U.S is a bad fucking idea

Shit should be under serious security clearance etc


----------



## GSgator

silentlemon1011 said:


> Its staying ahead of the curve
> Now, if PROPER lab procedures were followed, there would be no problems.
> 
> But simulating a viruses growth and development to stay ahead of it, in terms of medication is quite smart
> 
> Giving it to China.... Ukraine... really anywhere other than the U.S is a bad fucking idea
> 
> Shit should be under serious security clearance etc


The problem is that shit always gets in the wrong hands man and it will be Weaponized and unleashed into of the world. Humans aren’t making shit to save  people buddy trust me there’s a cure for everything out there. These types of programs are created to Weaponized New viruses and diseases


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Gain of function and weaponizing are 2 seperate categories
> definitly not to be confused with eachother
> 
> Gain of function is a good thing to do.... obviously not to be entrusted to just anyone... but it is a worthy way of doing research and development


Lol. B-b-b-but there are rules AGAINST gain of function. Let’s not forget that. Fauci ignored those rules and authorized that research anyway. That does NOT make it useful, correct, or right. Fauci SHOULD BE prosecuted. We should NOT be normalizing this. Unless you want another manmade pandemic as a sequel!


----------



## silentlemon1011

GSgator said:


> The problem is that shit always gets in the wrong hands man and it will be Weaponized and unleashed into of the world.



Yes
better precautions are needed

However, it's done ALOT of good

I'll make several.po8jts here.

1. Covid wasnt nearly as bad as the media said, the new documents will tell us that the vaccine deaths were probably higher than Covid deaths in healthy individuals.... 
The whole thing was blown out of proportion


2. Stuff like Ebola/Marburg has been handled via GOF research, if that shit gets out.... oh my god, you'll be thankful for the GOF

3. There are literally thousands of these going on, for YEARS.. only once we outsourced world ending research to China, did shit go bad.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. B-b-b-but there are rules AGAINST gain of function. Let’s not forget that. Fauci ignored those rules and authorized that research anyway. That does NOT make it useful, correct, or right. Fauci SHOULD BE prosecuted. We should NOT be normalizing this. Unless you want another manmade pandemic as a sequel!



You're not wrong, 
This specific situation is quite disgusting.

but as a general.methodz in a controlled circumstances it can be helpful

Fauci and his cronies should be jailed

Call me a conspiracy theorist, but I think they planned the "escape" of the virus


----------



## GSgator

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yes
> better precautions are needed
> 
> However, it's done ALOT of good
> 
> I'll make several.po8jts here.
> 
> 1. Covid wasnt nearly as bad as the media said, the new documents will tell us that the vaccine deaths were probably higher than Covid deaths in healthy individuals....
> The whole thing was blown out of proportion
> 
> 
> 2. Stuff like Ebola/Marburg has been handled via GOF research, if that shit gets out.... oh my god, you'll be thankful for the GOF
> 
> 3. There are literally thousands of these going on, for YEARS.. only once we outsourced world ending research to China, did shit go bad.


Look we are on different sides here you and nobody else will ever be able to talk me into  thinking gain of function is a good idea sorry man. Its way too dangerous look what they were able to accomplish with Covid  damn it’s scary to think if  that was just a test run.

Have we even came up or figured out a vaccination that will tackle  the COVID-19 virus. So not only did we create a man-made virus but now we create a vaccination that kills more fucking people than the virus we created so we could come up with a vaccination for that virus .


----------



## silentlemon1011

GSgator said:


> Look we are on different sides here you and nobody else will ever be able to talk me into  thinking gain of function is a good idea sorry man. Its way too dangerous look what they were able to accomplish with Covid  damn it’s scary to think if  that was just a test run.



I can understand the sentiment for sure

But my thoughts are on similar things
What if we ignored nuclear because it was too dangerous?
That's what's happening right now, the Libtards are saying it's too dangerous, despite being able to provide limitless clean energy that could reduce our cost and save the environment.

What if fusion as opposed to fission, is "Too dangerous"
I'm of the opinion .. "Nothing ventured, nothing gained" 

Obviously it should be rigorously defended with a lot of policy out into place to protect it, but I still believe the only way forward is to take risks.

I've lived my whole life that way TBH lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yes
> better precautions are needed
> 
> However, it's done ALOT of good
> 
> I'll make several.po8jts here.
> 
> 1. Covid wasnt nearly as bad as the media said, the new documents will tell us that the vaccine deaths were probably higher than Covid deaths in healthy individuals....
> The whole thing was blown out of proportion
> 
> 
> 2. Stuff like Ebola/Marburg has been handled via GOF research, if that shit gets out.... oh my god, you'll be thankful for the GOF
> 
> 3. There are literally thousands of these going on, for YEARS.. only once we outsourced world ending research to China, did shit go bad.


I think you are being naive. 

There are no “benevolent” scientists looking out for you, me or anyone. 

They work to get paid, just like you and me. But who pays the bill for gain of function experiments? Big pharma or governments. 

We don’t live in a world of unicorns, rainbows, and magically delicious rain storms. What you describe world be great in THAT world. 

Realistically, it’s big pharma creating the problem to profit from curing and the bigger the problem the more profit OR it’s the government creating this shit for whatever reasons that they see fit to use it. 

You gonna go and trust Fauci again? Lol. How many times did you stick a form into an outlet as a kid before you realized that always hurts!


----------



## Kraken

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> America is the best country in the world, but we could still do better. We are being manipulated into shit that we have no business being involved in. Oh wait, the Biden family has business there. All good. I’ll “pay at the pump for Ukraine”.


"Pay at the pump for Ukraine" is complete nonsense. Biden's people were all against banning Russian oil... And then they suddenly realized gas prices have been going up, will continue to go up, regardless and that they will be screwed unless they find an excuse. So, the war!  Yes!  We'll blame higher gas prices on the war and we'll ban Russian oil and blame it on that! 

And of course, the answer to more expensive gasoline is... A super expensive electric car! And maybe electric school busses! Oh how wonderful the world will be when the earth is covered in windmills and solar panels!


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think you are being naive.
> 
> There are no “benevolent” scientists looking out for you, me or anyone.
> 
> They work to get paid, just like you and me. But who pays the bill for gain of function experiments? Big pharma or governments.
> 
> We don’t live in a world of unicorns, rainbows, and magically delicious rain storms. What you describe world be great in THAT world.
> 
> Realistically, it’s big pharma creating the problem to profit from curing and the bigger the problem the more profit OR it’s the government creating this shit for whatever reasons that they see fit to use it.
> 
> You gonna go and trust Fauci again? Lol. How many times did you stick a form into an outlet as a kid before you realized that always hurts!



You keep bringing up trusting Fauci?
Dont know why that's a point of reference here?

Legislative checks and balancing exist.
Yoire saying we shouldnt have a military, just in case its turned on us?
Or we shouldnt have nukes, just in case of terrorism or idiots getting a hold.of them?

Next we can ban the second amendment, because.. ya know... just in case?

TBH, these are all liberal talking points!

The only naivety is thinking GOF research is the only world ending possibilities in existence.
It is currently abused to an insane extend and unsecured to the point of insanity
Like how is a chinese lab being funded by the U.S to developed things that can wipe.us out?

We DONT live in a good world and we NEVER will.
But if we bubble wrap everything, we may as well just start the nuclear war right now, because fuck it, why not lol

Side note, I want better talking points out of you brother, I feel like you're holding back out in me, I rarely butt heads with you and I want to make the most of it lmao


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> You keep bringing up trusting Fauci?
> Dont know why that's a point of reference here?
> 
> Legislative checks and balancing exist.
> Yoire saying we shouldnt have a military, just in case its turned on us?
> Or we shouldnt have nukes, just in case of terrorism or idiots getting a hold.of them?
> 
> Next we can ban the second amendment, because.. ya know... just in case?
> 
> TBH, these are all liberal talking points!
> 
> The only naivety is thinking GOF research is the only world ending possibilities in existence.
> It is currently abused to an insane extend and unsecured to the point of insanity
> Like how is a chinese lab being funded by the U.S to developed things that can wipe.us out?
> 
> We DONT live in a good world and we NEVER will.
> But if we bubble wrap everything, we may as well just start the nuclear war right now, because fuck it, why not lol
> 
> Side note, I want better talking points out of you brother, I feel like you're holding back out in me, I rarely butt heads with you and I want to make the most of it lmao


Ok. The answer to gain of function failure is of course MORE gain of function experiments and funding. 

That makes sense. 👍

Covid-19 was fucking bullshit. WE created it in a lab. WE were responsible. It wasn’t subversion by China. It was Fauci and the NIH. They know what happened and despite that, they won’t admit anything. If it was an accident, they would admit it. If it was the Chinese, they would admit it. They covered it all up. Why?

Cause it was obviously intentional. 

See where your proposal breaks down? Who is going to run your GoF experiments? Who do you trust? That’s a big responsibility with big power. We trusted our government. They had Fauci employed. Who has been investigated??? No one???

If there was a nuclear meltdown at a power plant, there would be investigations. If the military attacked us, you would hope there would be investigations. You would hope that everything was out in the open and above board. But this past year has taught us otherwise.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. The answer to gain of function failure is of course MORE gain of function experiments and funding.
> 
> That makes sense. 👍
> 
> Covid-19 was fucking bullshit. WE created it in a lab. WE were responsible. It wasn’t subversion by China. It was Fauci and the NIH. They know what happened and despite that, they won’t admit anything. If it was an accident, they would admit it. If it was the Chinese, they would admit it. They covered it all up. Why?
> 
> Cause it was obviously intentional.
> 
> See where your proposal breaks down? Who is going to run your GoF experiments? Who do you trust? That’s a big responsibility with big power. We trusted our government. They had Fauci employed. Who has been investigated??? No one???
> 
> If there was a nuclear meltdown at a power plant, there would be investigations. If the military attacked us, you would hope there would be investigations. You would hope that everything was out in the open and above board. But this past year has taught us otherwise.



So the problem is enforcement is what I'm seeing

The same reason why Iran is developing nukes, North Korea
The U.S has become toothless.

I mean you're not wrong... I just disagree on the premise of "Just drop it"
Instead of fix it and have accountability.

But like i said.. i get your point
Who do you trust as a third party to throw guys like Fauci in prison?

The FBI?
onviously not, they conspired against trump, despite knowing he was innocent and KNOWING that Clinton had fabricated the whole thing, in an attempt.to.rig an election!

Okay, maybe the judicial?
Well no, they've blocked legitimate investigations into democrats.

So yeah, I understand the real world implications and reality, but to just drop it, is just as scary an idea, due to precedent


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> So the problem is enforcement is what I'm seeing
> 
> The same reason why Iran is developing nukes, North Korea
> The U.S has become toothless.
> 
> I mean you're not wrong... I just disagree on the premise of "Just drop it"
> Instead of fix it and have accountability.
> 
> But like i said.. i get your point
> Who do you trust as a third party to throw guys like Fauci in prison?
> 
> The FBI?
> onviously not, they conspired against trump, despite knowing he was innocent and KNOWING that Clinton had fabricated the whole thing, in an attempt.to.rig an election!
> 
> Okay, maybe the judicial?
> Well no, they've blocked legitimate investigations into democrats.
> 
> So yeah, I understand the real world implications and reality, but to just drop it, is just as scary an idea, due to precedent


Drop it? I don’t think it was legal to begin with. 

Someone is accountable. 

Or they can open it wide open but if you think “benevolent research” will be conducted, then yes, you are very naive. 

Follow the money. GoF will only be used to harm us. There’s no other way to make money off of it.


----------



## Joliver

Canadian Kush said:


> They have great benefit packages





silentlemon1011 said:


> I didnt apply
> I'm a self centered/selfish pussy



Pfft. It's government contracting. You can just put a scarecrow in your chair and collect the money in Fiji.


----------



## GSgator

Honestly I don’t think we can trust anybody between a  bureaucratic Unelected official or A crooked elected official they can all be paid off and turn a cheek.  This is the type of shit artificial intelligence should handle LMFAO JK. It has to be defunded and dismantled mankind  shouldn't be playing God . You just can’t trust anybody which makes it so dangerous.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Drop it? I don’t think it was legal to begin with.
> 
> Someone is accountable.
> 
> Or they can open it wide open but if you think “benevolent research” will be conducted, then yes, you are very naive.
> 
> Follow the money. GoF will only be used to harm us. There’s no other way to make money off of it.



Never said benevolent.

Money can be made while not literally virus bombing the world

Your argument is far too black and white

So anyone that makes money is evil?
Fuck, so many charities exist to make money but can still do good work

The world is grey


----------



## GSgator

silentlemon1011 said:


> Never said benevolent.
> 
> Money can be made while not literally virus bombing the world
> 
> Your argument is far too black and white
> 
> So anyone that makes money is evil?
> Fuck, so many charities exist to make money but can still do good work
> 
> The world is grey


Money corrupts all sooner or later they just contribute to the problems they’re there to solve so they can keep getting paid. I’ve watched it over the years with the homelessness where I live. It is a really sad thing tl see. I know there’s a ton of charities out there that do good work and I don’t wanna discredit them either.


----------



## silentlemon1011

GSgator said:


> Money corrupts all sooner or later they just contribute to the problems they’re there to solve so they can keep getting paid. I’ve watched it over the years with the homelessness where I live. It is a really sad thing tl see. I know there’s a ton of charities out there that do good work and I don’t wanna discredit them.



You're right
It typically does corrupt
But I guess mt point is..
If nothing dangerous can be developed in the interest of moving forward... we are all fucked anyways.
Like nukes, prevented another WW between the west and the soviets/China

So evil shit can be a good thing

But yeah what if someone launches?

I just think as technology progresses, the world will be more and more dangerous..
We cant stop it...
So checks and balances need to be developed, because progress, biotechnology, tech, AI...
All this shit is getting real.
In 50 years there will be tech that csn destroy the planet easily in the wrong hands

Likez what if, someone can hack into the power grid and take it down?
If you look at the numbers, 10s of millions would die in a month... a MONTH in the U.S

So if we can regulate and come.up with a solution for GoF... we are totally fucked and may as well get up

I agree with both you and @BigBaldBeardGuy in theory
But I keep thinking about the future


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Never said benevolent.
> 
> Money can be made while not literally virus bombing the world
> 
> Your argument is far too black and white
> 
> So anyone that makes money is evil?
> Fuck, so many charities exist to make money but can still do good work
> 
> The world is grey


The rule/law is black and white. 

No gain of function. 

It doesn’t have an asterisk and footnote excluding what you are explaining.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Yeah I can agree on cancelling and possibly banning gof al together. The negatives and possibilities to harm us currently out way any benefits. Re evaluate in like 20 30 years.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The rule/law is black and white.
> 
> No gain of function.
> 
> It doesn’t have an asterisk and footnote excluding what you are explaining.



The ban only lasted between 2014 and 2017
Obviously not enough time to rigorously analyze anything.

And that ban was only for a few specific types of viruses I'm not familiar with the illegality of it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Gain of function should scare the shit out of everyone. It does me.


----------



## silentlemon1011

FlyingPapaya said:


> Gain of function should scare the shit out of everyone. It does me.



Lots of things scare me TBH
But they're not going away

Not that any of our opinions matter 
The arguing is purely for fun


----------



## Swiper.




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> You're right
> It typically does corrupt
> But I guess mt point is..
> If nothing dangerous can be developed in the interest of moving forward... we are all fucked anyways.
> Like nukes, prevented another WW between the west and the soviets/China
> 
> So evil shit can be a good thing
> 
> But yeah what if someone launches?
> 
> I just think as technology progresses, the world will be more and more dangerous..
> We cant stop it...
> So checks and balances need to be developed, because progress, biotechnology, tech, AI...
> All this shit is getting real.
> In 50 years there will be tech that csn destroy the planet easily in the wrong hands
> 
> Likez what if, someone can hack into the power grid and take it down?
> If you look at the numbers, 10s of millions would die in a month... a MONTH in the U.S
> 
> So if we can regulate and come.up with a solution for GoF... we are totally fucked and may as well get up
> 
> I agree with both you and @BigBaldBeardGuy in theory
> But I keep thinking about the future


Lol. Nukes prevent another World War? 

Shit yea!!! Let’s give every country nukes and end ALL wars!!!!

Oh, just let responsible countries have nukes? My bad. Who decides that?

The guys with the most power control everything. Including the cure for cancer. How’s that going? Scientifically impossible? Well…. Which is worse, made up viruses or cancer?


----------



## GSgator

Ep. 1721 What’s Going On With The Bio “Research Labs” In Ukraine? - The Dan Bongino Show
					

For show notes, visit https://bongino.com/ep-1721-whats-going-on-with-the-bio-research-labs-in-ukraine Check out our Clips channel for video highlights https://rumble.com/c/DanBonginoShowClips Sign up




					rumble.com


----------



## GSgator

https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/05-829-Ukraine-Weapons.pdf


----------



## GSgator

U.S. Warns Russia May Use Biological Weapons in Ukraine - The Moscow Times
					

The United States on Wednesday rejected Russian claims that it supports a bioweapons program in Ukraine, saying the allegations were a sign that Moscow could soon use the weapons themselves.




					www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## Yano

Ok the initial reports out of ukraine are that in this convoy among the dead they claim was Commander Andrei Zakharov , far as I can tell thats the 41st Armored's regimental commander .. still havent found any one or any place I can confirm this on the russian side , would be a good score if its an accurate report.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

GSgator said:


>



Shawn's content is damn good.


----------



## GSgator

I love watching  his videos  he gets good guys all I want is the truth or the closest thing to
It and I can make my own judgement calls .


----------



## GSgator

Mike is another good one to follow he is a ex seal and currently trains dogs for the special operations  and LE . He  Is interviewing the seal that killed Bin Laden at the end he kind of goes in his rant on what’s going on right now. Rob is kinda all over the place im sure with all his operations he has some TBI going on .


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> If you are so unhappy in this country you can leave. Biden will allow it.


Shut the fuck up you freak


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bro Bundy said:


> Shut the fuck up you freak


He's special. Ignore him.


----------



## Test_subject

Liberals suck and conservatives suck.  They just suck in different ways.

The truth is almost always somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Test_subject said:


> Liberals suck and conservatives suck.  They just suck in different ways.
> 
> The truth is almost always somewhere in the middle.


Liberals suck a lot more


----------



## Test_subject

Bro Bundy said:


> Liberals suck a lot more


In some ways, definitely. But conservatives suck way more in other ways. 

Extremes are never a good thing.  Once you’re ride-or-die for one “side” or the other you lose the ability to be objective.


----------



## Send0

Test_subject said:


> Liberals suck and conservatives suck.  They just suck in different ways.
> 
> The truth is somewhere in the middle.


Finally, someone with some actual sense has spoken.

Unfortunately there are too many people who think their team is best team, and care more about regurgitating talking points they've been taught by whoever their favorite asshole is.


----------



## Send0

Test_subject said:


> In some ways, definitely. But conservatives suck way more in other ways.
> 
> Extremes are never a good thing.  Once you’re ride-or-die for one “side” or the other you lose the ability to be objective.


Stop, before you make me jizz my pants.


----------



## GSgator

I’m middle ground and I learn Conservative. You know I back up freedom of speech lower taxes smaller government right to bear arms  all that shit the other side has lost all sight on with there attack grip on Trump. The dudes a douche bag but as a liberal you’re supposed to support the freedom of speech and once they fucking banned him on Twitter and social media that’s when they lost there path..

My wife was more left but this current administration kinda left her and the others like her hanging why they went extreme left or Progressive left.

I also believe all politicians are fucking dirtbags and I support getting all of the ones that have been in over 6 years out.


----------



## RISE

Not sure how this turned into a biden vs trump debate....this turmoil in russia/Ukraine as been going on for years, partly due to a coup that we are responsible for back in 2014.  Has nothing to do with either president.


----------



## Joliver

silentlemon1011 said:


> Its staying ahead of the curve
> Now, if PROPER lab procedures were followed, there would be no problems.
> 
> But simulating a viruses growth and development to stay ahead of it, in terms of medication is quite smart
> 
> Giving it to China.... Ukraine... really anywhere other than the U.S is a bad fucking idea
> 
> Shit should be under serious security clearance etc



I don't know, buddy. That scientist that went into the private sector was talking about their research with the Alpha-gal syndrome. It's also known as MMA (mammalian meat allergy). It makes people allergic to meat. I'll have to dig hard to find the video. But it struck me as odd...even a few years ago. 

Now imagine, a green new deal, "for the greater good" type of government--that does gain of function with an mRNA/gene therapy vaccine that that implants the evolutionarily removed GGTA1 gene that produces alpha galactose molecule in humans that makes you deathly ill when you eat red meat. 

I mean, that is one of their things...meatless meat. Cows and carbon etc.

They forced everyone to get the covid vaccines. Why not this one? There's a successful precedent for it. Hell, a lot of people would embrace it. 

I'll hunt down that video. 

But...time to remove the tin foil hat. It's bourbon o'clock.

Edit for video: watch it. It's 1 minute long.


----------



## Send0

Joliver said:


> I don't know, buddy. That former gov scientist that went into the private sector was talking about their research with the Alpha-gal syndrome. It's also known as MMA (mammalian meat allergy). It makes people allergic to meat. I'll have to dig hard to find the video. But it struck me as odd...even a few years ago.
> 
> Now imagine, a green new deal, "for the greater good" type of government--that does gain of function with an mRNA/gene therapy vaccine that that implants the evolutionarily removed GGTA1 gene that produces alpha galactose molecule in humans that makes you deathly ill when you eat red meat.
> 
> I mean, that is one of their things...meatless meat. Cows and carbon etc.
> 
> They forced everyone to get the covid vaccines. Why not this one? There's a successful precedent for it. Hell, a lot of people would embrace it.
> 
> I'll hunt down that video.
> 
> But...time to remove the tin foil hat. It's bourbon o'clock.


He's not your buddy pal!


----------



## Joliver

Send0 said:


> He's not your buddy pal!



Hey! I'm not your pal, guy!


----------



## Send0

Joliver said:


> Hey! I'm not your pal, guy!


I'm not your guy, friend!


----------



## Joliver

Send0 said:


> I'm not your guy, friend!



I'm not your friend, vato!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Cabrons


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> I can understand the sentiment for sure
> 
> But my thoughts are on similar things
> What if we ignored nuclear because it was too dangerous?
> That's what's happening right now, the Libtards are saying it's too dangerous, despite being able to provide limitless clean energy that could reduce our cost and save the environment.
> 
> What if fusion as opposed to fission, is "Too dangerous"
> I'm of the opinion .. "Nothing ventured, nothing gained"
> 
> Obviously it should be rigorously defended with a lot of policy out into place to protect it, but I still believe the only way forward is to take risks.
> 
> I've lived my whole life that way TBH lol



The thing about gain of function, or "biological defense research" is that both are double standard edged.

Creating a deadly virus so you can study Vaccine's for that virus is the same as making a weapon so you can test your armor.

In other words, bio defense and gain of function are both still biological weapons research.   No matter which way you slice it.

@Yano  , you and some others may buy the official narrative that these are harmless facilities existing for defense reasons.  But that sword cuts both ways to any rational person.   
Y'all may be right.   But gator and @BigBaldBeardGuy  aren't wrong either.

As far as intention?  Well, what's the difference?   Intentions change according to circumstances.  Capabilities are what matter.  And these facilities make bioweapons and armor.  Period


----------



## Hughinn

By the way, anybody else noticed how zelenskyy is being propogandized as some kind of romantic war time resistance leader in western media?

As if an ex actor and diplomat is some kind of ingenious guerrilla strategist. 

This is clearly a media spectacle and propaganda ploy.  

If I had to guess, he's going to get assassinated by someone.  If the Kremlin doesn't do it, Western intelligence will and blame it on the Kremlin. 

The guy's being set up for martyrdom intentionally to solidify a rift between people.  It's blatantly obvious to me


----------



## DF

Hughinn said:


> By the way, anybody else noticed how zelenskyy is being propogandized as some kind of romantic war time resistance leader in western media?
> 
> As if an ex actor and diplomat is some kind of ingenious guerrilla strategist.
> 
> This is clearly a media spectacle and propaganda ploy.
> 
> If I had to guess, he's going to get assassinated by someone.  If the Kremlin doesn't do it, Western intelligence will and blame it on the Kremlin.
> 
> The guy's being set up for martyrdom intentionally to solidify a rift between people.  It's blatantly obvious to me


Ok, So I'm trying to catch up to speed here.  The West toppled the previous Ukraine Admin that was pro Russian.  That would make Zelensky our guy ( the West).  That would make sense to make him a hero.

Jol says that they are developing a virus to make us allergic to meat?

I do know that Gates is pushing vaccines and he just happens to be the largest farm owner in the US.  coincidence? Hmmmm

Soooo


----------



## Hughinn

DF said:


> Ok, So I'm trying to catch up to speed here.  The West toppled the previous Ukraine Admin that was pro Russian.  That would make Zelensky our guy ( the West).  That would make sense to make him a hero.
> 
> Jol says that they are developing a virus to make us allergic to meat?
> 
> I do know that Gates is pushing vaccines and he just happens to be the largest farm owner in the US.  coincidence? Hmmmm
> 
> Soooo



I don't know about the rest of it.  But it looks to me like zelensky is being set up as a folk hero and I'd bet he doesn't get out of this alive.   Heroes are always more useful when dead and idolized according to narrative required than alive with opinions.

He serves the globalist billionaire interests better as a martyr for the ukranian people to resist nationalist Russia and embrace western globalists.  This works better for them no matter how the conflict plays out.

Russia doesn't want him alive because he's being propogandized as a symbol of resistance and heroism with the Russians being portrayed as the bullies. The longer he lives and the longer the conflict drags on the worse this gets for them..... unless they can come to terms where he concedes to Russian demands.   In that case there's even more interest in the west killing the poor bastard. 

All the lies and propaganda are hard to sort out.  But it all looks bad for zelensky.


----------



## Jet Labs

Test_subject said:


> Liberals suck and conservatives suck.  They just suck in different ways.
> 
> The truth is almost always somewhere in the middle.



If there's any truth to even begin with!


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You ARE a democrat!!! I knew it!!!
> 
> I don’t watch Fox.
> 
> I watch the same stupid MSM and my bullshit alarm flashes 🚨RED🚨
> 
> Putin selectively targets “former” bio weapons labs. Oh we’re only there taking our sweet ass time “cleaning the mess up”. Is that like the WMD that Saddam had??? Oh wait, that story was bullshit. Did we apologize to Saddam and the Iraqi people? Nope. We didn’t find WMDs but that didn’t stop us from invading their country, killing their people and sending young Americans into battles to “fight for our country”.
> 
> America is the best country in the world, but we could still do better. We are being manipulated into shit that we have no business being involved in. Oh wait, the Biden family has business there. All good. I’ll “pay at the pump for Ukraine”.


Do you watch any far right news?  I know you are a Project Veritas fan and that is def far right. Nothing wrong with it, everyone has their preference.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> OMG creating a virus which is called COVID-19 so we can create vaccinations to stop it was a great idea.  Gain function is a horrible  idea why would you structurally create viruses in a lab that probably would never happen in nature anyways. And what we learned you can Weaponized gain of function it’s called COVID-i19 it just brought the world to its fucking knees you watch there prove that COVID-19 would’ve never been able to be created in nature.


Im confused, COVID19 from gain of function or stupid chinamen eating bat soup?


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. B-b-b-but there are rules AGAINST gain of function. Let’s not forget that. Fauci ignored those rules and authorized that research anyway. That does NOT make it useful, correct, or right. Fauci SHOULD BE prosecuted. We should NOT be normalizing this. Unless you want another manmade pandemic as a sequel!


behhhhh- Would another pandemic be so bad? We are overpopulated, we could use a little herd thinning.


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> behhhhh- Would another pandemic be so bad? We are overpopulated, we could use a little herd thinning.


your a weird motherfucker man


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I don't know about the rest of it.  But it looks to me like zelensky is being set up as a folk hero and I'd bet he doesn't get out of this alive.   Heroes are always more useful when dead and idolized according to narrative required than alive with opinions.
> 
> He serves the globalist billionaire interests better as a martyr for the ukranian people to resist nationalist Russia and embrace western globalists.  This works better for them no matter how the conflict plays out.
> 
> Russia doesn't want him alive because he's being propogandized as a symbol of resistance and heroism with the Russians being portrayed as the bullies. The longer he lives and the longer the conflict drags on the worse this gets for them..... unless they can come to terms where he concedes to Russian demands.   In that case there's even more interest in the west killing the poor bastard.
> 
> All the lies and propaganda are hard to sort out.  But it all looks bad for zelensky.


I respect his bravery but damn he better watch out before he gets capped.


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> your a weird motherfucker man


Thank you sir.


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lots of things scare me TBH
> But they're not going away
> 
> Not that any of our opinions matter
> The arguing is purely for fun


That's what I say about insane Wes. He's a mod on ASF and he has turned people away from that site with his constant posts and conspiracies and saying anyone who doesn't believe all his conspiracies should be hung.


It would be different if it was coming from a reg member but it is a mod constantly posting and long time members have complained and left but he still keeps doing it.
Posting multiple times daily about how you hate everything in the world and people should be hung is not going to solve the world's problems.


I suppose it is a good vent in an echo chamber though.
Its way more constructive talk here because it is not an echo chamber.


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> Never said benevolent.
> 
> Money can be made while not literally virus bombing the world
> 
> Your argument is far too black and white
> 
> So anyone that makes money is evil?
> Fuck, so many charities exist to make money but can still do good work
> 
> The world is grey


Fo sure


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Do you watch any far right news?  I know you are a Project Veritas fan and that is def far right. Nothing wrong with it, everyone has their preference.




Why do you say project veritas is far right?

Aside from some leftist thugs organization calling them  far right, I haven't seen anything to solidify that label. 

It's an organization that claims to uncover government corruption.  I don't see that as far right or left.  

That's really the problem right now.   The DNC propoganda networks basically label anything and anyone who disagrees with them "far right".  

When, just like the "far left" most people are actually much closer to the center.


----------



## RiR0

So our government is giving 13.6billion of our tax money to Ukraine.


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> By the way, anybody else noticed how zelenskyy is being propogandized as some kind of romantic war time resistance leader in western media?
> 
> As if an ex actor and diplomat is some kind of ingenious guerrilla strategist.
> 
> This is clearly a media spectacle and propaganda ploy.
> 
> If I had to guess, he's going to get assassinated by someone.  If the Kremlin doesn't do it, Western intelligence will and blame it on the Kremlin.
> 
> The guy's being set up for martyrdom intentionally to solidify a rift between people.  It's blatantly obvious to me


It makes the story more juicy and they already know this is a dead man walking so let’s give him some charisma and a story everybody can relate to. When the Russians find him  and they kill him it will create a  uproar world wide.


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> It makes the story more juicy and they already know this is a dead man walking so let’s give him some charisma and a story everybody can relate to. When the Russians find him  and they kill him it will create a  uproar world wide.



Exactly.  And if the Russians don't kill him, Western intelligence will.


----------



## RISE

lifter6973 said:


> Do you watch any far right news?  I know you are a Project Veritas fan and that is def far right. Nothing wrong with it, everyone has their preference.


Project Veritas is not even close to far right.  The left call them far right to belittle all the corruption they keep unveiling bw the left and leftist media.


----------



## RISE

GSgator said:


> It makes the story more juicy and they already know this is a dead man walking so let’s give him some charisma and a story everybody can relate to. When the Russians find him  and they kill him it will create a  uproar world wide.


The fact that the entire world is supporting a government who is in part, consisting of a neo nazi regime, uses a nazi hand gesture in their military, and the military just recently adopted a neo nazi symbol as their own....they don't need a presidential killing to create a world wide uproar.  The sheep have already chosen sides.


----------



## GSgator

Trans Mercenary Needs Tips On Fake Vagina Maintenance on Front Line
					

Trans Mercenary Needs Tips On Fake Vagina Maintenance on Front Line




					rumble.com
				




LMFAO it’s hard to pick sides hearing this lol GO RUSSIA.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Do you watch any far right news?  I know you are a Project Veritas fan and that is def far right. Nothing wrong with it, everyone has their preference.


I don’t know. I don’t really consider Project Veritas as “far right”. I like to think if Republicans were in charge that James O’Keefe would be just as busy doing his investigative journalism. You know it’s in the MSM’s interests to tear him apart, similar to Joe Rogan. Fall in line with them or get cancelled. I admire both of these guys for doing their own thing. 

I’ll watch OAN or listen to Sirius 125 from time to time and to be honest, some of the shit they say sets off the 🚨 I like to think before I dive into a cause. 

Again, we shouldn’t be pissed off at each other. We should be pissed off at them for lying to us. 

Why do YOU believe Putin invaded Ukraine? Is it to “reunify the Soviet Union”? Is it because he’s a “crazed dictator”? 

How do you suppose the MSM knows? Lol. 

Putin has his legitimate reasons. He’d know his economy would be fucked. The ruble is worth 40% less. He’s being vilified. All these things were predictable. So he may very well be there for reasons that OUR government doesn’t want us to know about. 

Stop and think when you watch the world events. This is real life, not Hollywood.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

GSgator said:


> Mike is another good one to follow he is a ex seal and currently trains dogs for the special operations  and LE . He  Is interviewing the seal that killed Bin Laden at the end he kind of goes in his rant on what’s going on right now. Rob is kinda all over the place im sure with all his operations he has some TBI going on .



Drinkin bros. Dan Holloway. He has been on Mike drop too. 

The old ones are the best. Fucking foul! Back when all the brcc guys were on there

Just Google "wtf is a humadog-drinkin bros" right up your alley I suspect. start at 27 mins.

It's gotten really insightful and political now but back then it was just dark


----------



## Bro Bundy

Putin is actually fighting against the globalists


----------



## Hughinn

Bro Bundy said:


> Putin is actually fighting against the globalists



Otherwise, the globalists would not be mounting such an over the top narrative/propoganda war against him. 

This whole Ukrain war is as much a propoganda/narrative war as a military war. 

Russia could easily reduce the Ukrain to rubble.  So that's obviously not the objective.  

So what is?


----------



## GSgator

Bro Bundy said:


> Putin is actually fighting against the globalists


MY MAN!!!! I couldn’t agree more .


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> Otherwise, the globalists would not be mounting such an over the top narrative/propoganda war against him.
> 
> This whole Ukrain war is as much a propoganda/narrative war as a military war.
> 
> Russia could easily reduce the Ukrain to rubble.  So that's obviously not the objective.
> 
> So what is?


I’ve been asking myself this question since the 3 day of the invasion .


----------



## Bro Bundy

It’s all a part of the great reset that’s coming . Notice how covid is gone and no one is even talking about it ? That was stage 1 now on to the next crisis . Don’t be surprised if we get nuked . I never thought I would see the towers fall anything can happen now . I’ve been talking about the elite and cults for decades now it’s in your face


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

I’ve said it before and continue to maintain that Putin is the “good guy” on this.


----------



## Bro Bundy

We are entering the luciferian holy months of war and death . Most wars in history start around this time to April May . Get ready for death


----------



## GSgator

The blinder are thick  but pretty soon like you said Bundy this shit‘s gonna be in everybody’s fucking face then they won’t have any choice but to wake the fuck up. Let’s just pray it’s not irreversible by then.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I think that Putin and Trump should get together and go bowling.


----------



## GSgator

Skullcrusher said:


> I think that Putin and Trump should get together and go bowling.


Those two would probably make pretty good headhunters man . Take out the corrupt Ukrainian government and drain the swamp.


----------



## Skullcrusher

GSgator said:


> Those two would probably make pretty good headhunters man . Take out the corrupt Ukrainian government and drain the swamp.


Ever wonder why they chose Russia for the collusion hoax? You just answered that question!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

@Yano has drank enough koolaid that he’s believing the “Putin is bad” story the MSM is beating over and over. 

Hey @Yano? Were they truthful about Covid? About how the vax works? About omnicron? About booster after booster?

But NOW we can all believe what they say. 🤣LOL🤣


----------



## Send0

Hmmm... Let's try something


----------



## RiR0

Send0 said:


> Hmmm... Let's try something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19417


Home alone


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> Hmmm... Let's try something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19417


The Mod is trolling


----------



## RiR0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The Mod is trolling


I’m retarded I just realized it. 
That’s pretty funny


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The Mod is trolling


Better than the discussion happening in here.

If you guys won't entertain me, then I have to do it myself 😅


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> Better than the discussion happening in here.
> 
> If you guys won't entertain me, then I have to do it myself 😅


Pffft. Just cause you don’t like to argue with strangers on the interwebs doesn’t mean it’s not the highlight of our day.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Pffft. Just cause you don’t like to argue with strangers on the interwebs doesn’t mean it’s not the highlight of our day.


I hate to say it... But this thread makes me yearn for gymrat. 🤣


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @Yano has drank enough koolaid that he’s believing the “Putin is bad” story the MSM is beating over and over.
> 
> Hey @Yano? Were they truthful about Covid? About how the vax works? About omnicron? About booster after booster?
> 
> But NOW we can all believe what they say. 🤣LOL🤣


Fuck you asshole , go back to bullying people that are impressed by you haaahahaha what a fucking tool you truly are ,, Retrumplican Retard


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> Fuck you asshole , go back to bullying people that are impressed by you haaahahaha what a fucking tool you truly are ,, Retrumplican Retard


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> Fuck you asshole , go back to bullying people that are impressed by you haaahahaha what a fucking tool you truly are ,, Retrumplican Retard


I like calling them TrumpTards a little better. I don't consider the orange god a true Republican. He has really turned the GOP into a clown show.  I hope they get back to their true conservative roots soon.

I always hear, we love the orange god cult cuz orange god was not a politician. Little did they know he lies more than the average politician which is an extraordinary accomplishment.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> Fuck you asshole , go back to bullying people that are impressed by you haaahahaha what a fucking tool you truly are ,, Retrumplican Retard


Wow. Oh just wow. You check all the boxes for a democrat. That’s fine.

I can’t say that I’m surprised honestly. People jump in all emotionally charged over stuff that they can’t logically defend.

We live in the best country in the world but we were all fed a bunch of lies along the way. Believe what you want to believe. But ask yourself, just for a second, why are WE the world’s babysitter? Are we always right? Lol, that’s a rhetorical question. So is it America’s preordained destiny to determine which side is just? Who determines that? The President? 🤣 I’m thinking no. Congress? They can’t agree on anything. Hey, just maybe there’s a Deep State or Cabul, if you will, that makes these decisions. When do you suppose that started?

Oooh! I know I know! Everything sure fell into place fairly well in Murica right around the time the Federal Reserve was established.

Edit: insert random reference to “boner” here. 

Discuss (or call me names if that makes you feel any better, clickity clackity make the big bald bully guy feel bad 🤣 Lol).

I’m sorry my words hurt your feelings. I was expressing my opinions and beliefs. I know all too well that differing beliefs need to be cancelled out now. Cancel me. Cancel me.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> I like calling them TrumpTards a little better. I don't consider the orange god a true Republican. He has really turned the GOP into a clown show.  I hope they get back to their true conservative roots soon.
> 
> I always hear, we love the orange god cult cuz orange god was not a politician. Little did they know he lies more than the average politician which is an extraordinary accomplishment.


Lol. Count how many times I mention Trump in my posts. 🤷‍♂️ I can’t think of a number off hand but I’m fairly certain it will be less than 5.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

lifter6973 said:


> I like calling them TrumpTards a little better. I don't consider the orange god a true Republican. He has really turned the GOP into a clown show.  I hope they get back to their true conservative roots soon.
> 
> I always hear, we love the orange god cult cuz orange god was not a politician. Little did they know he lies more than the average politician which is an extraordinary accomplishment.


Damn, Trump really broke you guys. Sad!


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. Count how many times I mention Trump in my posts. 🤷‍♂️ I can’t think of a number off hand but I’m fairly certain it will be less than 5.


I wasn't fingering you on that statement, more so the ones that still are blind because they have their heads up orange god's ass. I honestly feel bad for people that are still sending that con man money.


----------



## Swiper.

Yano said:


> Fuck you asshole , go back to bullying people that are impressed by you haaahahaha what a fucking tool you truly are ,, Retrumplican Retard



sir,
this is unacceptable behavior and will not be tolerated on the site. please refrain from this type of language being used towards another member. this is your warning. next time it will not be a warning. 
thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## lifter6973

Janoy Cresva said:


> Damn, Trump really broke you guys. Sad!


He didn't break me. He won't be in office again but he sure has been a cancer to the Republican party. They need to brush him aside if they want the presidency back.


----------



## lifter6973

Swiper. said:


> sir,
> this is unacceptable behavior and will not be tolerated on the site. please refrain from this type of language being used towards another member. this is your warning. next time it will not be a warning.
> thank you for your cooperation.


Blow it out your ass 
Oh shit, I hope I don't get banned


----------



## Janoy Cresva

lifter6973 said:


> He didn't break me. He won't be in office again but he sure has been a cancer to the Republican party. They need to brush him aside if they want the presidency back.


I remember peace and cheap gas plus a booming economy during Trump. What did Trump do that was so bad?🤔🤔


----------



## lifter6973

Janoy Cresva said:


> I remember peace and cheap gas plus a booming economy during Trump. What did Trump do that was so bad?🤔🤔


I don't want to ruin your reality. Please continue thinking he was the best president ever.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

lifter6973 said:


> I don't want to ruin your reality. Please continue thinking he was the best president ever.


Ah. So no examples. Gotcha


----------



## lifter6973

Janoy Cresva said:


> Ah. So no examples. Gotcha


You got me, he was the best president ever, LOL.


----------



## GSgator

RiR0 said:


> So our government is giving 13.6billion of our tax money to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MTG Exposes How The Democrats Secretly Passed Omnibus Bill In The Middle Of The Night
> 
> 
> MTG Exposes How The Democrats Secretly Passed Omnibus Bill In The Middle Of The Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumble.com


----------



## GSgator

The entire  Afghanistan/Iraq warwas something like 3 trillion. There wanting  over 1 trillion for the Ukraine war not a single fucking dollar will go to the people who need it. This is the one last money trick they can do In Ukraine before it’s bombed  to a  oblivion both sides are guilty oh no big deal inflation ain’t bad .


----------



## Skullcrusher

We need more people who are not politicians to run for office.

Only way to change things. I don't give a shit about political parties. 

America first dammit.


----------



## GSgator

Skullcrusher said:


> We need more people who are not politicians to run for office.
> 
> Only way to change things. I don't give a shit about political parties.
> 
> America first dammit.


Holy fuck these guys are killing us I heard it’s over 1 trillion.


----------



## GSgator

Russia And The End Of The Dollar
					

Guest Post from John Wilder “I’m no expert, but I’m pretty sure you can inflate construction costs and launder money through it.” – Ozark I wonder if everyone can figure out why C…



					www.theburningplatform.com


----------



## Janoy Cresva

GSgator said:


> Holy fuck these guys are killing us I heard it’s over 1 trillion.


It's by design.


----------



## Send0




----------



## GSgator

Congress is going to piss away 14 billion
dollars (with a B) of your money on a conflict
they're all responsible for, in a country they've
been running scams, money laundering, and
human trafficking operations in for decades.
None of that money will ever reach anyone that
is poor, sick, injured, or desperate. Remember
that when you're filling up your gas tank today.


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> You got me, he was the best president ever, LOL.


It was a legitimate question.


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> It was a legitimate question.


with a legitimate answer- nothing I say will convince a cult member from changing their mind. I won't even waste my time.

BTW I was overall ok with his presidency (considering all the good and the bad). What is atrocious is his behavior after he got his ass handed to him in the election and to be honest just before the election as he knew he was going to lose. I lost any respect I had for him.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

lifter6973 said:


> with a legitimate answer- nothing I say will convince a cult member from changing their mind. I won't even waste my time.
> 
> BTW I was overall ok with his presidency (considering all the good and the bad). What is atrocious is his behavior after he got his ass handed to him in the election and to be honest just before the election as he knew he was going to lose. I lost any respect I had for him.



🙄 Grow up. He was abrasive, big fucking deal.

 Just say you didn't like his mean tweets. 🤡


----------



## lifter6973

Janoy Cresva said:


> 🙄 Grow up. He was abrasive, big fucking deal.
> 
> Just say you didn't like his mean tweets. 🤡


Good guess but no. Read my last post again multiple times until it sinks in. Keep believing he was the best president ever though of course because he says he was, LOL.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Good guess but no. Read my last post. Keep believing he was the best president ever though of course because he says he was, LOL.


Biden is the best President ever. The man is not responsible for anything!


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Biden is the best President ever. The man is not responsible for anything!


Im not a fan of Biden. Im not a fan of Trump. Sorry to disappoint.

PS, lets not forget the Republicans would have the Senate majority now had Trump stopped his tantrum after getting his ass stomped. I put that squarely on orange idiot.


----------



## GSgator

You guys seriously think Biden got 81 million votes the most votes out of any president ever. That shits gotta make you wonder. He didn’t campaign it was obvious he was in a mental  decline. I guess if it was a legitimate election we all have what’s coming it just sucks having to jump off  the bridge because  of somebody else’s poor fucking judgment. 

This shit keeps up might have to take the  United out of the states . Wonder how many people are gonna have to quit their jobs when gas gets up to  eight dollars?


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> You guys seriously think Biden got 81 million votes the most votes out of any president ever. That shits gotta make you wonder. He didn’t campaign it was obvious he was in a mental  decline. I guess if it was a legitimate election we all have what’s coming it just sucks having to jump off  the bridge because  of somebody else’s poor fucking judgment.
> 
> This shit keeps up might have to take the  United out of the states . Wonder how many people are gonna have to quit their jobs when gas gets up to  eight dollars?


We are divided now more than ever, well except civil war times I guess.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> Im not a fan of Biden. Im not a fan of Trump. Sorry to disappoint.
> 
> PS, lets not forget the Republicans would have the Senate majority now had Trump stopped his tantrum after getting his ass stomped. I put that squarely on orange idiot.


At this point it’s obvious there all corrupt both sides.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Im not a fan of Biden. Im not a fan of Trump. Sorry to disappoint.
> 
> PS, lets not forget the Republicans would have the Senate majority now had Trump stopped his tantrum after getting his ass stomped. I put that squarely on orange idiot.


I don’t think you’ll see another “great” President. Social media has taken all facts out of the equation. Now it’s people expressing their feelings. That and tossing money around can purchase A LOT of influence on social media. That sways the masses fairly effectively.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> At this point it’s obvious there all corrupt both sides.


exactly, yet so many out there think Trump is somehow not corrupt when in reality he is likely the most corrupt of them all.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> We are divided now more than ever, well except civil war times I guess.


I hope not man but this fucking woke shit is a cancer these ppl are brained washed  you’re not changing there minds. Then you got guys like me on a side I won’t  allow these fucking people to ruin this country. If you want communist go to China if you want socialism go to Cuba. Just don’t ruin this country because we don’t have anywhere else to go if their little experiment doesn’t work.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> exactly, yet so many out there think Trump is somehow not corrupt when in reality he is likely the most corrupt of them all.


See, speaking in generalities is dangerous. For one, you didn’t support your statement. Two, it pisses people off immediately. And three, the most important one, it makes you sound EXACTLY like @MindlessWork (reread your post and tell me that doesn’t sound like a classic mindless post).


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> I hope not man but this fucking woke shit is a cancer these ppl are brained washed  you’re not changing there minds. Then you got guys like me on a side I won’t  allow these fucking people to ruin this country. If you want communist go to China if you want socialism go to Cuba. Just don’t ruin this country because we don’t have anywhere else to go if their little experiment doesn’t work.


I dont like being a fence rider but there are things I dont like on both sides.
I certainly don't like this big push for what I consider weirdos to be forced on everybody in normal society settings and making these cabinet decisions to specifically include gays, transgender, black etc is kind of shitty.
To me it is the democrats purposely trying to piss of Republicans for all the shit they have done. Payback I guess.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> See, speaking in generalities is dangerous. For one, you didn’t support your statement. Two, it pisses people off immediately. And three, the most important one, it makes you sound EXACTLY like @MindlessWork (reread your post and tell me that doesn’t sound like a classic mindless post).


well it is my opinion, Im sure you dont see it the exact same as I do. I should have stated, "my opinion is...."
Have you seen how many others have made generalities in this thread?


----------



## Janoy Cresva

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> See, speaking in generalities is dangerous. For one, you didn’t support your statement. Two, it pisses people off immediately. And three, the most important one, it makes you sound EXACTLY like @MindlessWork (reread your post and tell me that doesn’t sound like a classic mindless post).


I like that the one unifying subject is disdain for mindless work. Something we can all agree on


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> with a legitimate answer- nothing I say will convince a cult member from changing their mind. I won't even waste my time.
> 
> BTW I was overall ok with his presidency (considering all the good and the bad). What is atrocious is his behavior after he got his ass handed to him in the election and to be honest just before the election as he knew he was going to lose. I lost any respect I had for him.


So you honestly think Biden got 80 million votes? Thats the most votes for any American president in history.  Do you remember the night before we went to bed, Trump was ahead? It wasn't  until the next morning while they were counting those paper ballots that the tide changed.
Here in South Texas it is predominantly democratic.  For the 1st time  in history several counties here were red. Count me as one who thinks it could have been stolen. 

As far as a president contesting the election,  you forgot about Gore contesting against Bush. That shit went on for weeks.

By your previous posts calling people Trumptards, that to me is more than him contesting election which he had a right to do.

I didn't like the guys personality either but he did a good job. This country has grown soft and people get easily offended.  They vote by feelings instead of their brain. We are witnessing that now.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Im not a fan of any person in particular when it comes to politics. But ill take the best 4-yrs in my lifetime (economy) over the worst (shit-show) that we have now. Weakest, worst off and most vulnerable that we've ever been. Shits and Giggles need to go down in  a plane crash, and soon...

People think I'm a republican, I'm not, I loved when Bubba Clinton was in office, times were good.
I do know what iM not though (an embarrassing braindead commie libturd).
Sick group of whack-jobs.

And even more than useless is the other half (gigglez) of this comedy duo (Shitz & Gigglez). Probably the dumbest (and most bizarre) person on the planet.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> with a legitimate answer- nothing I say will convince a cult member from changing their mind. I won't even waste my time.
> 
> BTW I was overall ok with his presidency (considering all the good and the bad). What is atrocious is his behavior after he got his ass handed to him in the election and to be honest just before the election as he knew he was going to lose. I lost any respect I had for him.



I lost any respect I had for you after watching you run your mouth then refuse to answer for your own stupid bullshit.  

"Orange man bad" is literally all you've got.   Is fucking pathetic man.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> We are divided now more than ever, well except civil war times I guess.



I just hope you and I see each other on opposite sides.

I really want to see what you're made of.  Seriously


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Hughinn said:


> I lost any respect I had for you after watching you run your mouth then refuse to answer for your own stupid bullshit.
> 
> "Orange man bad" is literally all you've got.   Is fucking pathetic man.


----------



## Hughinn

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 19444



Go back and read where that twat went on a rant about trump using political pressure and inciting violence to help himself politically. 

Then when I pointed out that joe biden and the democrat party did exactly the same fucking thing, he cunted out posing some bizarre moral high ground and ran away.   He just said "I wouldn't understand"    all he did was refuse to concede the point he knew he lost and insult me with all the typical bullshit names, while declining the opportunity to insult me in person 

I don't like the guy.   He's just an agitator and a twat.


----------



## Send0

Hughinn said:


> I don't like the guy.   He's just an agitator and a twat.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> View attachment 19446


They don’t like being called “black” now. C’mon. It’s 2022 man. Gotta be less offensive. You don’t want to start a forum argument. Try glass houses…..


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Fight fight fight


----------



## RISE

GSgator said:


> Those two would probably make pretty good headhunters man . Take out the corrupt Ukrainian government and drain the swamp.


You do realize that trump supported Ukraine by giving them arms to fight against russia...


----------



## RISE

Janoy Cresva said:


> 🙄 Grow up. He was abrasive, big fucking deal.
> 
> Just say you didn't like his mean tweets. 🤡


He gave you an honest answer.  Stop acting like a liberal.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I lost any respect I had for you after watching you run your mouth then refuse to answer for your own stupid bullshit.
> 
> "Orange man bad" is literally all you've got.   Is fucking pathetic man.


I dont know how many times I have to explain myself. Read my posts. i have answered questions. I dont care if you respect me or not.
I simply tolerate you because you are a bro here but I dont respect you either.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I just hope you and I see each other on opposite sides.
> 
> I really want to see what you're made of.  Seriously


LOL, no, you dont want to see buddy. 
You getting all tough guy again? You aint got the balls son.
Take care of that broke ankle and then get back to me with your tough guy routine.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Go back and read where that twat went on a rant about trump using political pressure and inciting violence to help himself politically.
> 
> Then when I pointed out that joe biden and the democrat party did exactly the same fucking thing, he cunted out posing some bizarre moral high ground and ran away.   He just said "I wouldn't understand"    all he did was refuse to concede the point he knew he lost and insult me with all the typical bullshit names, while declining the opportunity to insult me in person
> 
> I don't like the guy.   He's just an agitator and a twat.


apples to oranges. Biden did not do the same thing. That is your opinion. Get over it tough guy. We have different opinions. OPINIONS. 
Do you understand tough guy? Geez, go rape your wife again, so you can feel tough and powerful and  you know, right.


----------



## lifter6973

RISE said:


> He gave you an honest answer.  Stop acting like a liberal.


A couple here including tough guy uncle Rapey dont like my answers. They dont agree with my opinion so they get all bent out of shape or in uncle Rapey's case, all the sudden he thinks he is a tough guy and wants to see what Im made of, LOL.


----------



## Send0

All this dick measuring for nothing.. we all know I'm 1st place, and 2nd place is just the first loser.

Keep fighting for that loser position. I need entertainment today.


----------



## RISE

lifter6973 said:


> A couple here including tough guy uncle Rapey dont like my answers. They dont agree with my opinion so they get all bent out of shape or in uncle Rapey's case, all the sudden he thinks he is a tough guy and wants to see what Im made of, LOL.


That's the problem with extremism.  You can't be self critical and realize you are acting the same way you criticize the other side for being.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> apples to oranges. Biden did not do the same thing. That is your opinion. Get over it tough guy. We have different opinions. OPINIONS.
> Do you understand tough guy? Geez, go rape your wife again, so you can feel tough and powerful and  you know, right.





RISE said:


> That's the problem with extremism.  You can't be self critical and realize you are acting the same way you criticize the other side for being.




You see thats the thing.  I can explain clearly how the two events are exactly the same.  

The Kunt boy cannot explain at all how it's different,  so he just slings insults that he never intends to back up. 

I was willing to Debate the ideas and points, I can explain my perspective,  he can't explain his, but he can howl that everyone else is wrong. 

That's why I dislike the guy and don't have any respect for him.  

I just tolerate him.    

I guess he does the same.

Ps....buddy is scary. 😁


----------



## Cochino

RISE said:


> That's the problem with extremism.  You can't be self critical and realize you are acting the same way you criticize the other side for being.


There's extremism on both sides.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

While we sit here and argue about anything and everything, this guy travelled into the Ukraine to see what is going on firsthand. 

twitter.com/lezluthor?s=11

Spoiler alert: it’s all for show. There are apparently a lot of villages that were abandoned after communism and the armies use the EMPTY villages for target practice and military exercises. The MSM simply shows up and uses the exercises as “battle footage”.


----------



## RISE

Cochino said:


> There's extremism on both sides.


I agree but what does it tell you when someone like lifter gave  a nuanced answer and a poster refused to accept it?


----------



## Send0

RISE said:


> I agree but what does it tell you when someone like lifter gave you a nuanced answer and you refused to accept it?


That there are nuances in life, and the other person only sees things as black and white? 🤷‍♂️

Disclaimer: I'm not paying attention to what anyone is saying. I'm just bored today


----------



## RISE

Send0 said:


> That there are nuances in life, and the other person only sees things as black and white? 🤷‍♂️


Yes.  

My point was the poster getting after lifter for his nuance answer, while denouncing extremists of his opposing side, yet he himself was acting in the same way as the extremists he despises.


----------



## Yano

RISE said:


> You do realize that trump supported Ukraine by giving them arms to fight against russia...


Trump was forced into it by congress after he got caught for trying to bribe them into lying .... Trump is a worthless piece of shit .. a complete embarassment to any decent honest true Republican. I voted for him once ,,, I will never do it again , just a joke of a human being.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> You see thats the thing.  I can explain clearly how the two events are exactly the same.
> 
> The Kunt boy cannot explain at all how it's different,  so he just slings insults that he never intends to back up.
> 
> I was willing to Debate the ideas and points, I can explain my perspective,  he can't explain his, but he can howl that everyone else is wrong.
> 
> That's why I dislike the guy and don't have any respect for him.
> 
> I just tolerate him.
> 
> I guess he does the same.
> 
> Ps....buddy is scary. 😁


Im not the one trying to act like a tough guy and being a hypocrite like you.  Get it straight uncle Rapey you hypocrite.

You thinking you were tough 20 years ago has nothing to do with this. No one cares if you have respect for them. Most here think you are a joke. Look at all of the dumb shit you have posted, get that ankle fixed then come at me with your hypocrisy and tough guy routine.


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> Trump was forced into it by congress after he got caught for trying to bribe them into lying .... Trump is a worthless piece of shit .. a complete embarassment to any decent honest true Republican. I voted for him once ,,, I will never do it again , just a joke of a human being.


Oh boy, Uncle Rapey gonna debate you now and if he doesn't like your answer, he is gonna want to see what you are made of. 

Question, do you care? Are you ready to show uncle Rapey what you are made of? Does he scare you?


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> Oh boy, Uncle Rapey gonna debate you now and if he doesn't like your answer, he is gonna want to see what you are made of.
> 
> Question, do you care? Are you ready to show uncle Rapey what you are made of? Does he scare you?


I keep him on ignore most of the time , it makes my head hurt less at the end of the day.


----------



## RISE

Yano said:


> Trump was forced into it by congress after he got caught for trying to bribe them into lying .... Trump is a worthless piece of shit .. a complete embarassment to any decent honest true Republican. I voted for him once ,,, I will never do it again , just a joke of a human being.


Lying about what?  

Trump is an interesting character.  He was a life long Democrat, that first ran as an independent and then joined the republican party bc he was tired of them making fun of him, and he knew he could beat them.  He's not even a republican, he's a populist.


----------



## Send0

lifter6973 said:


> Oh boy, Uncle Rapey gonna debate you now and if he doesn't like your answer, he is gonna want to see what you are made of.
> 
> Question, do you care? Are you ready to show uncle Rapey what you are made of? Does he scare you?


I'm made of mostly pancake batter. Who doesn't like pancakes. Which brings me to my fear.. one day someone is going to eat me, I just know it 😨


----------



## Cochino

RISE said:


> You do realize that trump supported Ukraine by giving them arms to fight against russia...


Only after the Obama administration took them  away. The problem is neither you or I know who the bad guys are. Me guess is both of them are.

The US isn't any better.  We are a bunch of war mongers.  Almost every administration in my lifetime has gone to war, conflict or continued  one on.


----------



## Yano

RISE said:


> Lying about what?
> 
> Trump is an interesting character.  He was a life long Democrat, that first ran as an independent and then joined the republican party bc he was tired of them making fun of him, and he knew he could beat them.  He's not even a republican, he's a populist.


He wanted the Ukranians to go along with all his hunter biden lies and bullshit and they wouldnt do it ,, thats what he got impeached for. Trump is nothing but a loser christ his own father used to refer to him as ,, the retarded one .. and , my idiot son  haahahaha.


----------



## RISE

Yano said:


> He wanted the Ukranians to go along with all his hunter biden lies and bullshit and they wouldnt do it ,, thats what he got impeached for. Trump is nothing but a loser christ his own father used to refer to him as ,, the retarded one .. and , my idiot son  haahahaha.


Those aren't lies bud, those are facts.  Well documented as well from journalists on both sides of the isle.


----------



## RISE

Cochino said:


> Only after the Obama administration took them  away. The problem is neither you or I know who the bad guys are. Me guess is both of them are.
> 
> The US isn't any better.  We are a bunch of war mongers.  Almost every administration in my lifetime has gone to war, conflict or continued  one on.


Yes, my point being that trumps policies helped Ukraine, so why he would join with Putin and go after them is beyond me.

Which begs the question...if trump was always called a racist, why would the leftist media not go after trump for supporting a government that a portion of is occupied by neo nazis's?  And why do the left and it's media prop up Ukraine government? 

My OPINION is neither of them are the bad guys, just puppets for the deep state and billionaires who can buy their allegiance.


----------



## RISE

RISE said:


> Those aren't lies bud, those are facts.  Well documented as well from journalists on both sides of the isle.


Yano, Unfortunately "laughing emojis", don't exactly help me understand your point of view.  I would gladly like any info you have of the contrary.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’ve said it before and continue to maintain that Putin is the “good guy” on this.



At least you're using quotations for good guys.
Putin is just doing what's good for his country.
Much like the bureaucratic powers of the west are doing what's best for them

Basically allowing the Ukrainians to shoulder the burden of bankrupting Russia, quite smart

I used to be "All for" the U.S imperialist aggression, mostly because, it benefits our way of life in North America
We are fat, lazy and unproductive, but due to the U.S skimming everything, we can still be wealthy.

But the narrative has changed
Now they want power for the globalist WEF plans of:
You will own nothing and be happy

So times are changing, we are now causing wars and spilling blood for the sole purpose of enslaving our own populations

Interesting times.


Yano said:


> He wanted the Ukranians to go along with all his hunter biden lies and bullshit and they wouldnt do it ,, thats what he got impeached for. Trump is nothing but a loser christ his own father used to refer to him as ,, the retarded one .. and , my idiot son  haahahaha.



What about the part where Biden went in live television and said "Yeah, I told them, stop investigating my son and fire the prosecutor, or I'm pulling all your funding.

How is THIS bullshit?
Did trump MAKE Biden say this?









						Does a C-SPAN Video Show Joe Biden 'Confessing to Bribery'?
					

The U.S. may have pushed for the firing of a Ukrainian prosecutor, but not for the reasons implied in a video clip.




					www.snopes.com
				




He....
went...
on...
Live..
Television...
and admitted that he withheld aid to protect hunter

How is that bullshit lmao?


----------



## Yano

silentlemon1011 said:


> At least you're using quotations for good guys.
> Putin is just doing what's good for his country.
> Much like the bureaucratic powers of the west are doing what's best for them
> 
> Basically allowing the Ukrainians to shoulder the burden of bankrupting Russia, quite smart
> 
> I used to be "All for" the U.S imperialist aggression, mostly because, it benefits our way of life in North America
> We are fat, lazy and unproductive, but due to the U.S skimming everything, we can still be wealthy.
> 
> But the narrative has changed
> Now they want power for the globalist WEF plans of:
> You will own nothing and be happy
> 
> So times are changing, we are now causing wars and spilling blood for the sole purpose of enslaving our own populations
> 
> Interesting times.
> 
> 
> What about the part where Biden went in live television and said "Yeah, I told them, stop investigating my son and fire the prosecutor, or I'm pulling all your funding.
> 
> How is THIS bullshit?
> Did trump MAKE Biden say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does a C-SPAN Video Show Joe Biden 'Confessing to Bribery'?
> 
> 
> The U.S. may have pushed for the firing of a Ukrainian prosecutor, but not for the reasons implied in a video clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He....
> went...
> on...
> Live..
> Television...
> and admitted that he withheld aid to protect hunter
> 
> How is that bullshit lmao?


Joe Biden leveraged aid to remove top prosecutor as part anti-corruption efforts​It's true that Joe Biden leveraged $1 billion in aid to persuade Ukraine to oust its top prosecutor, Viktor Shokin, in March 2016. But it wasn't because Shokin was investigating Burisma. It was because Shokin wasn't pursuing corruption among the country's politicians.

As European and American diplomats pressed Ukraine to clean up its corruption, they focused on Shokin's leadership of the Prosecutor General's Office, which he took over in February 2015.

This had NOTHING to do with his fucked up kid ,, they proved that in several investigations already. It's just been twisted into more and bigger lies over and over. It's sort of sad


----------



## RISE

Yano said:


> Joe Biden leveraged aid to remove top prosecutor as part anti-corruption efforts​It's true that Joe Biden leveraged $1 billion in aid to persuade Ukraine to oust its top prosecutor, Viktor Shokin, in March 2016. But it wasn't because Shokin was investigating Burisma. It was because Shokin wasn't pursuing corruption among the country's politicians.
> 
> As European and American diplomats pressed Ukraine to clean up its corruption, they focused on Shokin's leadership of the Prosecutor General's Office, which he took over in February 2015.
> 
> This had NOTHING to do with his fucked up kid ,, they proved that in several investigations already. It's just been twisted into more and bigger lies over and over. It's sort of sad


You are correct, it had nothing g to do with hunter in regards to that situation.  What it did have to do with, is the US wanted to use Ukraine, and the president of Ukraine wants nothing to do with the US,and started talking with Russia.  The US then formed a coup and even joined neo nazis to overthrow the former president, and put in one that would be more west friendly.  

This created a conflict bw west and east Ukraine that has been going on even after they had an agreement "the Mence (sp?) Agreement" to have a cease fire.  West Ukraine has never gave up firing on east Ukraine.  

So who is exactly corrupt?


----------



## lifter6973

Um, can we stop rational debate? It is taking away from the shit throwing and tough guys acts. Come on people.

Seriously though, @Hughinn you should take notes from some of these guys like BBBG, Cochino, Rise, Yano, SilentLemon etc...
They all have differing opinions and they don't act like a jackass (look in your mirror to see jackass).
Now I respect them. I don't respect you.

You started the name calling and insults. I've said it before and I'll say it again because your comprehension skills are terrible. I will gladly debate in a civil manner but I am not beneath calling you every name in the book and ridiculing your stupidity when you come at me like a dipshit clown.


----------



## lifter6973

RISE said:


> You are correct, it had nothing g to do with hunter in regards to that situation.  What it did have to do with, is the US wanted to use Ukraine, and the president of Ukraine wants nothing to do with the US,and started talking with Russia.  The US then formed a coup and even joined neo nazis to overthrow the former president, and put in one that would be more west friendly.
> 
> This created a conflict bw west and east Ukraine that has been going on even after they had an agreement "the Mence (sp?) Agreement" to have a cease fire.  West Ukraine has never gave up firing on east Ukraine.
> 
> So who is exactly corrupt?


Urrrrverybody


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Cochino

Idk but that Joint Regen spray add at the bottom is annoying af, and bothers me way more than it should.


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> Idk but that Joint Regen spray ass at the bottom is annoying af, and bothers me way more than it should.


a bit off topic but is the spray really as effective and subq pin?
I guess Ill go for broke and say do you believe bpc and tb500 work even subq?


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> a bit off topic but is the spray really as effective and subq pin?
> I guess Ill go for broke and say do you believe bpc and tb500 work even subq?


I have used both bpc and tb500 subq and it didn't do much for me. Could have been bunk though.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

RISE said:


> I agree but what does it tell you when someone like lifter gave  a nuanced answer and a poster refused to accept it?


Ay ay ay. Cool he doesn't like Trump because of his attitude. There I accept it, you can stop crying now.


----------



## Hughinn

RISE said:


> I agree but what does it tell you when someone like lifter gave  a nuanced answer and a poster refused to accept it?





RISE said:


> Yes.
> 
> My point was the poster getting after lifter for his nuance answer, while denouncing extremists of his opposing side, yet he himself was acting in the same way as the extremists he despises.




He didn't answer my question.  

He dodged like the cunt he is. 

I don't have an issue with disagreeing with an honest man with different opinions. 

He's not an honest man.  He's a cunt that talks out of both sides of his face.


----------



## RISE

Janoy Cresva said:


> Ay ay ay. Cool he doesn't like Trump because of his attitude. There I accept it, you can stop crying now.


Not crying, just pointing out the hypocrisy.  Also, if you cared to read what he wrote, he lost respect from him AFTER he lost due to actions and shortly before he was out of office.  Let's not pretend that the first debate he had with Biden wasnt a fucking train wreck for him.  Even his supporters were disappointed.  He came back strong in the second, but it was too late by then.  People were already able to put in their vote before the second debate.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Um, can we stop rational debate? It is taking away from the shit throwing and tough guys acts. Come on people.
> 
> Seriously though, @Hughinn you should take notes from some of these guys like BBBG, Cochino, Rise, Yano, SilentLemon etc...
> They all have differing opinions and they don't act like a jackass (look in your mirror to see jackass).
> Now I respect them. I don't respect you.
> 
> You started the name calling and insults. I've said it before and I'll say it again because your comprehension skills are terrible. I will gladly debate in a civil manner but I am not beneath calling you every name in the book and ridiculing your stupidity when you come at me like a dipshit clown.




You ain't got no room to talk dude. 

I was civil with you until you started insulting me 

I have nothing else to do with you unless you want  to insult me in person.  

I posted myself.  Just a greybeard.   But I'm betting I can handle this situation just fine. 

Unless you wanna put your ass on the line instead of just run your cunt mouth,  then stop talking to me.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> He didn't answer my question.
> 
> He dodged like the cunt he is.
> 
> I don't have an issue with disagreeing with an honest man with different opinions.
> 
> He's not an honest man.  He's a cunt that talks out of both sides of his face.


you just described yourself. Congratulations Uncle Rapey, you win....Nothing.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> You ain't got no room to talk dude.
> 
> I was civil with you until you started insulting me
> 
> I have nothing else to do with you unless you want  to insult me in person.
> 
> I posted myself.  Just a greybeard.   But I'm betting I can handle this situation just fine.
> 
> Unless you wanna put your ass on the line instead of just run your cunt mouth,  then stop talking to me.


Here's a clue buddy, if you have a problem with what I post and I don't mention you, then don't feel the need to insult me and respond. Simple as that.  Ok Tough Guy?  You don't scare me.  Guys like you never intimidate me, you just make me laugh because you are so dumb and triggered.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Cochino

Skullcrusher said:


>


Far better than the shitshow we have now.


----------



## RISE

We don't need trump.  The house will flip to republican in the midterms, blocking any stupid biden shit.  Then Daddy DeSantis will be here in 2024 and bring along banging Tulsi as his VP and we can all blow our political loads like a stuck step mom vid on pornhub.


----------



## GSgator

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> While we sit here and argue about anything and everything, this guy travelled into the Ukraine to see what is going on firsthand.
> 
> twitter.com/lezluthor?s=11
> 
> Spoiler alert: it’s all for show. There are apparently a lot of villages that were abandoned after communism and the armies use the EMPTY villages for target practice and military exercises. The MSM simply shows up and uses the exercises as “battle footage”.


I heard the same my buddy sent me over a lot of compelling evidence even a so called staged war scene. I won’t post it as they made it pretty graphic and I can’t tell if it’s fake the blood is fresh and hasn’t coagulated so I can’t confirm .


----------



## silentlemon1011

GSgator said:


> I heard the same my buddy sent me over a lot of compelling evidence even a so called staged war scene. I won’t post it as they made it pretty graphic and I can’t tell if it’s fake the blood is fresh and hasn’t coagulated so I can’t confirm .



Watch
"Wag the Dog"
Propaganda film making is as old as film itself

Before that it was town criers and so on and so forth


----------



## GSgator

Thread by @LezLuthor on Thread Reader App
					

@LezLuthor: Illusion Warfare Report: The Road to Ukraine. -Join me as i LARP my way onto the Hollywood movie set we know as Ukraine. Will the matrix allow me to peak behind the curtains of a manufactured...…




					threadreaderapp.com


----------



## RISE

GSgator said:


> I heard the same my buddy sent me over a lot of compelling evidence even a so called staged war scene. I won’t post it as they made it pretty graphic and I can’t tell if it’s fake the blood is fresh and hasn’t coagulated so I can’t confirm .


You honestly think Putin is going to participate in a fake war so his country who has an economy worse than that of Texas can suffer more and be looked upon even worse to the entire world?  

There is too much history for this to be fake.  C'mon guys, let's be real here.


----------



## GSgator

RISE said:


> You honestly think Putin is going to participate in a fake war so his country who has an economy worse than that of Texas can suffer more and be looked upon even worse to the entire world?
> 
> There is too much history for this to be fake.  C'mon guys, let's be real here.


I didn’t once say it’s a fake war did I ? I think I covered my ass with the SO CALLED stage war scene  comment I made . That  statement neither confirms nor denies. We are all now getting bombarded with all this fake news. There’s alittle of this and a little of that who knows what real. I won’t say it’s a fake war that would be a shitty thing to do when lives are being lost but I will post what I have and you guys can form your opinions and we can go from there.

I can  say now there is motive because the US  just approved a lot of money to help Ukraine.  ALOT OF  MONEY we are hurting pretty bad from inflation due to all the borrowing hope it’s worth it.


----------



## Hughinn

RISE said:


> You honestly think Putin is going to participate in a fake war so his country who has an economy worse than that of Texas can suffer more and be looked upon even worse to the entire world?
> 
> There is too much history for this to be fake.  C'mon guys, let's be real here.




Nobody is suggesting that the war is fake. 

There suggesting that it's not what it seems in terms of circumstances or events, and that we're being lied to from every side, especially by the biden administration and the American media.

The biden administration spent the past two weeks denying biological research facilities existed in Ukraine ,  then they admitted they were there but denied any involvement,  now they admit involvement but claim it was "defense  and vaccine research"  .    You see how that works?

This administration is full of lies and deciet.  This administration serves only corporate globalist interests and will not tell us the truth about the war or anything else for that matter. 

Joe biden went on air last week and claimed shutting down the building of the nordstream pipeline would hurt the Russian economy 

Then the senile lying bastard went on television Thursday and claimed shutting down the keystone pipeline had nothing to do with hurting the American economy and blamed putin for his inflation and energy crisis caused by his policies 

And the lying bastard did it with a straight face. 

So we're here comparing notes and sources against what makes sense.


----------



## Cochino

RISE said:


> You honestly think Putin is going to participate in a fake war so his country who has an economy worse than that of Texas can suffer more and be looked upon even worse to the entire world?
> 
> There is too much history for this to be fake.  C'mon guys, let's be real here.


Are you implying the Texas economy is bad? Please tell that to the people from California and other states who are fleeing here in droves to escape high taxes.


----------



## RISE

100% I understand we are being lied to, and I'm not going to argue semantics on the words "staged" and " fake".  Point being, we are funding Ukraine bc they have resources we need, and Russia is invading bc if they become part of NATO that means they can have nuclear power and they fear the nukes will be pointed at Russia, among many other reasons also involving resources.


----------



## RISE

Cochino said:


> Are you implying the Texas economy is bad? Please tell that to the people from California and other states who are fleeing here in droves to escape high taxes.


Lmao bro, I'm talking about the fact that Russia is a fucking MASSIVE country and their economy is not even that of a much smaller state.  How about I use Spain as an example?  Will that make you feel better?


----------



## Hughinn

RISE said:


> We don't need trump.  The house will flip to republican in the midterms, blocking any stupid biden shit.  Then Daddy DeSantis will be here in 2024 and bring along banging Tulsi as his VP and we can all blow our political loads like a stuck step mom vid on pornhub.




I honestly hope they don't run Donald Trump.    And not because he he won't do a good job.  Because I know he would. 

But all the stupid bastard snowflakes that have this bizarre sort of sick and twisted blind rage for the guy will go batshit crazy again and we'll have another four year long media shitshow of hyperventilating,  howling lunatics. 

DeSantis could get the same shit done, and the dnc propaganda networks will have a harder time making these dipshits hate him than they would a loudmouth like Trump.  

These dumb asses are all about spun up emotion and not policy.   They literally care more about what the executive people look like than the job they can do.   Look at the stupid braindead twit kamala harris for reference


----------



## Cochino

RISE said:


> Lmao bro, I'm talking about the fact that Russia is a fucking MASSIVE country and their economy is not even that of a much smaller state.  How about I use Spain as an example?  Will that make you feel better?


You said their economy is just as bad, irregardless of size.


----------



## RISE

Cochino said:


> You said their economy is just as bad, irregardless of size.


Touche, poor choice of wording.


----------



## Cochino

RISE said:


> Touche, poor choice of wording.


Haha I gotcha now. GDP would be a better choice.


----------



## RISE

Cochino said:


> Haha I gotcha now. GDP would be a better choice.


What I meant to say, and should have, was "not even that of texas"


----------



## Cochino

Hughinn said:


> I honestly hope they don't run Donald Trump.    And not because he he won't do a good job.  Because I know he would.
> 
> But all the stupid bastard snowflakes that have this bizarre sort of sick and twisted blind rage for the guy will go batshit crazy again and we'll have another four year long media shitshow of hyperventilating,  howling lunatics.
> 
> DeSantis could get the same shit done, and the dnc propaganda networks will have a harder time making these dipshits hate him than they would a loudmouth like Trump.
> 
> These dumb asses are all about spun up emotion and not policy.   They literally care more about what the executive people look like than the job they can do.   Look at the stupid braindead twit kamala harris for reference


I agree. We need someone who can unite this country. I like DeSantis.  I'm not sure him or anyone else can at this point, but he certainly would be a better choice. 

Besides the extremists on the left and right which are a small minority,  we aren't that much different.


----------



## Cochino

RISE said:


> What I meant to say, and should have, was "not even that of texas"


I thought maybe you hated Texans


----------



## RISE

Cochino said:


> I thought maybe you hated Texans


Nah.  Been there, didn't hate it or like it.  I'm a florida man.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> I agree. We need someone who can unite this country. I like DeSantis.  I'm not sure him or anyone else can at this point, but he certainly would be a better choice.
> 
> Besides the extremists on the left and right which are a small minority,  we aren't that much different.



I wholeheartedly agree.

But it doesn't matter who gets elected.  Unless it's an establishment democrat or a republican that's on thier dole, the media will turn people against them.

Most of the idiots who hate Trump don't realize that they hate him and not Joe Biden because the media creates that narrative for them.

Joe Biden is twice as crooked, sleazy and scummy as Donald Trump ever hoped to be.  But to them, he's "honest old Joe" and Donald Trump is "bad orange man".  Reality be damned.


----------



## GSgator

The media really showed how Gullible and easy it is to manipulate the masses that’s when things got messy. They have always lied but now there not even trying to hide it. That peppermint patty chick Jen Psaki is really really good at it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RISE said:


> You honestly think Putin is going to participate in a fake war so his country who has an economy worse than that of Texas can suffer more and be looked upon even worse to the entire world?
> 
> There is too much history for this to be fake.  C'mon guys, let's be real here.


The war is real. Clearly the media is reporting it differently than what is actually happening. 

How long has the media been saying “Russia will invade Kiev”? It’s been weeks. 

When the invasion started, the media was quick to report that Russia captured Chernobyl and also quickly reported higher radiation readings. That wasn’t true. Earlier this week, they reported “Russia strikes Childrens Hospital” - how about that headline! Fucking Putin must pay for that. Except the article goes on to say that the Children’s Hospital has been vacant and unused so no casualties. Geez what a story about nothing. 

How has the Russian economy been wrecked?  The ruble is worth 40% less. Who accepts rubles? It’s Russia’s currency but when they import items, they aren’t paying in rubles. What are they importing? What do WE sell to Russia? Anything? 

So what is really going on? Why would the media over-sensationalize the war? Putin claims “targeted strikes”. Its very likely that’s all he’s doing but that does nothing for the US agenda. 

Biden wants a war to blame our shit economy on. He needs some catastrophe to distract everyone’s attention AWAY from his ineffective policies. The Cold War was great. US was great, Russia (Soviet Union) was bad.


----------



## GSgator

If you look at the pictures of that children hospital that got missile strike they were bullet holes all over the exterior walls it was obvious there was a gun fight and there was resistance in there. The media made it sound like Putin   just bombed a paternity hospital killing women in labor . There’s got to be some sort of entity to crack down on the fucking media it is out of control .


----------



## GSgator




----------



## RISE

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The war is real. Clearly the media is reporting it differently than what is actually happening.
> 
> How long has the media been saying “Russia will invade Kiev”? It’s been weeks.
> 
> When the invasion started, the media was quick to report that Russia captured Chernobyl and also quickly reported higher radiation readings. That wasn’t true. Earlier this week, they reported “Russia strikes Childrens Hospital” - how about that headline! Fucking Putin must pay for that. Except the article goes on to say that the Children’s Hospital has been vacant and unused so no casualties. Geez what a story about nothing.
> 
> How has the Russian economy been wrecked?  The ruble is worth 40% less. Who accepts rubles? It’s Russia’s currency but when they import items, they aren’t paying in rubles. What are they importing? What do WE sell to Russia? Anything?
> 
> So what is really going on? Why would the media over-sensationalize the war? Putin claims “targeted strikes”. Its very likely that’s all he’s doing but that does nothing for the US agenda.
> 
> Biden wants a war to blame our shit economy on. He needs some catastrophe to distract everyone’s attention AWAY from his ineffective policies. The Cold War was great. US was great, Russia (Soviet Union) was bad.


War sanctions, rejection of Russian banking systems and companies pulling business from Russia is how you destroy their economy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RISE said:


> War sanctions, rejection of Russian banking systems and companies pulling business from Russia is how you destroy their economy.


I know. But what companies pulling business? McDonalds? Lol.


----------



## RISE

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I know. But what companies pulling business? McDonalds? Lol.


Them and 127 other companies.


----------



## Hughinn

RISE said:


> Them and 127 other companies.



The point is, it's all just for show.

None of it will meaningfully affect the Russian economy.  Russia is an energy and agricultural producer.  They'll simply sell to energy hungry Chinese and Indian markets and it'll be business as usual.

This war really doesn't benifit anybody in the short term except China.   Who gets to sit back and watch it's only two rivals weaken themselves while they laugh and take Russian discounts on energy courtesy of Joe (Beijing Biden).

The globalists win here.

The democrat party gets a distraction from their horrendous policy failures, the globalists appease China and the world corporations get richer.   As does joe Bidens family and the democrat party billionaire corporate donor's.


----------



## RISE

Hughinn said:


> The point is, it's all just for show.
> 
> None of it will meaningfully affect the Russian economy.  Russia is an energy and agricultural producer.  They'll simply sell to energy hungry Chinese and Indian markets and it'll be business as usual.
> 
> This war really doesn't benifit anybody in the short term except China.   Who gets to sit back and watch it's only two rivals weaken themselves while they laugh and take Russian discounts on energy courtesy of Joe (Beijing Biden).
> 
> The globalists win here.
> 
> The democrat party gets a distraction from their horrendous policy failures, the globalists appease China and the world corporations get richer.   As does joe Bidens family and the democrat party billionaire corporate donor's.


Gonna have to disagree.  It's an easy look up.  Putin and other billionaires have already lost billions of dollars.  I also know a few Russians who have families over there, it's getting really hard on them.


----------



## RISE

Speaking of China, they are watching this right now and taking notes.  Imagine if they do to us what we are doing to Russia.  You think our economy would be just fine if China stopped producing for us?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RISE said:


> Them and 127 other companies.


But how is Nike pulling out of Russia going to affect the Russian economy. 

It’s all bullshit man. 

They’ll do just fine. Oh? US banks won’t lend money? Well there is China. They will loan. Oh? No high end cars? Bummer. 

Now WE aren’t buying fossil fuels from Russia? Well, according to Biden himself, that’s going to result in higher prices at the pump for us. 

I’m sorry, but it really looks like this isn’t affecting the Russian economy so much as it is affecting our economy. 

The virtue signaling SOUNDS great but it doesn’t actually DO anything.


----------



## RISE

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> But how is Nike pulling out of Russia going to affect the Russian economy.
> 
> It’s all bullshit man.
> 
> They’ll do just fine. Oh? US banks won’t lend money? Well there is China. They will loan. Oh? No high end cars? Bummer.
> 
> Now WE aren’t buying fossil fuels from Russia? Well, according to Biden himself, that’s going to result in higher prices at the pump for us.
> 
> I’m sorry, but it really looks like this isn’t affecting the Russian economy so much as it is affecting our economy.
> 
> The virtue signaling SOUNDS great but it doesn’t actually DO anything.


Apple, shell, Mastercard, visa...it's not all small consumer goods.  And even if it is, if people can't spend money the economy doesn't move.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> But how is Nike pulling out of Russia going to affect the Russian economy.
> 
> It’s all bullshit man.
> 
> They’ll do just fine. Oh? US banks won’t lend money? Well there is China. They will loan. Oh? No high end cars? Bummer.
> 
> Now WE aren’t buying fossil fuels from Russia? Well, according to Biden himself, that’s going to result in higher prices at the pump for us.
> 
> I’m sorry, but it really looks like this isn’t affecting the Russian economy so much as it is affecting our economy.
> 
> The virtue signaling SOUNDS great but it doesn’t actually DO anything.



Disagree
Employment does matter
127 multi nationals pull out, that's actually going to heavily affect employment.

Certainly this "Vicious sanction package" isnt going to be a 1 shot KO like the beaurocratic talking heads would have you think

But it is definitly damaging their economy and way of life


----------



## Cochino

RISE said:


> Gonna have to disagree.  It's an easy look up.  Putin and other billionaires have already lost billions of dollars.  I also know a few Russians who have families over there, it's getting really hard on them.


Of course it is. Its also getting hard on the citizens here as well.

As  farmers we're looking at record grain and cotton prices for our crops. That's good right? Umm not so fast. The  rising costs to produce it doesn't offset it. I have only put out about half the fertilizer on my land.  Some farmers haven't put out any.  That is going to result in a reduction in yield and drive commodity prices even higher.  Is it greed? Lol that is what MSM will tell you. We have a budget and a bank to answer to. Bottom line is we can't afford it.


----------



## silentlemon1011

this is my favorite example of propaganda footage





So you're telling me...
These guys are going to fight an armored BATTALION
With. ...
No canteens
No rucksacks with extra ammunitions... food etc.
Fuck, not even a go bag or a day ruck, just some body armor and 2 mags a piece
Pretty sure they literally dont have enough rounds for a 1 to 1 kill ratio on an armored battalion


----------



## RISE

silentlemon1011 said:


> this is my favorite example of propaganda footage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're telling me...
> These guys are going to fight an armored BATTALION
> With. ...
> No canteens
> No rucksacks with extra ammunitions... food etc.
> Fuck, not even a go bag or a day ruck, just some body armor and 2 mags a piece
> Pretty sure they literally dont have enough rounds for a 1 to 1 kill ratio on an armored battalion


Not as good as China using the movie "Top Gun" and saying those were Chinese jets fighting for china.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RISE said:


> Apple, shell, Mastercard, visa...it's not all small consumer goods.  And even if it is, if people can't spend money the economy doesn't move.


Oh so they can’t get iPhones. If only there was a country to the southeast of them that can produce a lot of items cheaply. Oh wait. There is. China. 

This is MSM telling you how our sanctions are going to work. But in reality, the economy in Russia wasn’t that great to begin with. Russia imports most of their stuff from China anyway. Nothing is really changing. 

China will benefit here. We lose. I wonder who benefits when China benefits. Hmmm.


----------



## RISE

*


			https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/128-companies-that-have-pulled-out-of-russia
		

*


----------



## Hughinn

RISE said:


> Gonna have to disagree.  It's an easy look up.  Putin and other billionaires have already lost billions of dollars.  I also know a few Russians who have families over there, it's getting really hard on them.



It's getting hard on us too.

There's literally nothing we can do to the Russian economy, that doesn't affect our own. 

Everything has it's return.  That's why the real winner is China.   

China trades with both of us, at a discount as long as this goes on.  China lends to both sides at premium interest.

Which is probably the whole point.  Beijing Bidens family is literally swimming in Chinese money, as is the American media and the DNC. 

It always comes full circle. 

The globalist billionaire donors of the DNC win here. Next is Putin.  Then joe Biden and the democrat party. 
Everyone else suffers.


----------



## GSgator

RISE said:


> Them and 127 other


----------



## RISE

Hughinn said:


> It's getting hard on us too.
> 
> There's literally nothing we can do to the Russian economy, that doesn't affect our own.
> 
> Everything has it's return.  That's why the real winner is China.
> 
> China trades with both of us, at a discount as long as this goes on.  China lends to both sides at premium interest.
> 
> Which is probably the whole point.  Beijing Bidens family is literally swimming in Chinese money, as is the American media and the DNC.
> 
> It always comes full circle.
> 
> The globalist billionaire donors of the DNC win here. Next is Putin.  Then joe Biden and the democrat party.
> Everyone else suffers.


China is the winner bc China owns us.  Like I said, if China does what we are doing to Russia, we are fucked.


----------



## Cochino

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh so they can’t get iPhones. If only there was a country to the southeast of them that can produce a lot of items cheaply. Oh wait. There is. China.
> 
> This is MSM telling you how our sanctions are going to work. But in reality, the economy in Russia wasn’t that great to begin with. Russia imports most of their stuff from China anyway. Nothing is really changing.
> 
> China will benefit here. We lose. I wonder who benefits when China benefits. Hmmm.


I'll take China for $500 Alex.
Bottom line is these sanctions will hurt the US more than anybody else.
Now we're trying to buy oil from Iraq and Venezuela ffs. Iraq won't even talk to us, so guess who's brokering that deal? Russia.  We're fucking stupid.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Nobody is suggesting that the war is fake.
> 
> There suggesting that it's not what it seems in terms of circumstances or events, and that we're being lied to from every side, especially by the biden administration and the American media.
> 
> The biden administration spent the past two weeks denying biological research facilities existed in Ukraine ,  then they admitted they were there but denied any involvement,  now they admit involvement but claim it was "defense  and vaccine research"  .    You see how that works?
> 
> This administration is full of lies and deciet.  This administration serves only corporate globalist interests and will not tell us the truth about the war or anything else for that matter.
> 
> Joe biden went on air last week and claimed shutting down the building of the nordstream pipeline would hurt the Russian economy
> 
> Then the senile lying bastard went on television Thursday and claimed shutting down the keystone pipeline had nothing to do with hurting the American economy and blamed putin for his inflation and energy crisis caused by his policies
> 
> And the lying bastard did it with a straight face.
> 
> So we're here comparing notes and sources against what makes sense.


Its a good thing you have all the answers. Who needs to form their own opinion when they can just regurgitate yours.
Bottom line brah, both sides lie and you choose to believe the Biden admin is the most 'wrong'.  Again, it is so refreshing you have all the right answers.


----------



## GSgator

RISE said:


> Speaking of China, they are watching this right now and taking notes.  Imagine if they do to us what we are doing to Russia.  You think our economy would be just fine if China stopped producing for us?


……..


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I honestly hope they don't run Donald Trump.    And not because he he won't do a good job.  Because I know he would.
> 
> But all the stupid bastard snowflakes that have this bizarre sort of sick and twisted blind rage for the guy will go batshit crazy again and we'll have another four year long media shitshow of hyperventilating,  howling lunatics.
> 
> DeSantis could get the same shit done, and the dnc propaganda networks will have a harder time making these dipshits hate him than they would a loudmouth like Trump.
> 
> These dumb asses are all about spun up emotion and not policy.   They literally care more about what the executive people look like than the job they can do.   Look at the stupid braindead twit kamala harris for reference


I disagree with your opinion but I do like DeSantis or shit even Pence better than Trump.


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> I thought maybe you hated Texans


no one should hate Texas. It is the best state in the country.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> But it doesn't matter who gets elected.  Unless it's an establishment democrat or a republican that's on thier dole, the media will turn people against them.
> 
> Most of the idiots who hate Trump don't realize that they hate him and not Joe Biden because the media creates that narrative for them.
> 
> Joe Biden is twice as crooked, sleazy and scummy as Donald Trump ever hoped to be.  But to them, he's "honest old Joe" and Donald Trump is "bad orange man".  Reality be damned.


I disagree with your opinion again brah.
Media didn't have to spin shit for me. I saw with my eyes the what he said, how he acted and what he did. He is a con man and a liar in my book. No one had to convince me of that.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

RISE said:


> Not crying, just pointing out the hypocrisy.  Also, if you cared to read what he wrote, he lost respect from him AFTER he lost due to actions and shortly before he was out of office.  Let's not pretend that the first debate he had with Biden wasnt a fucking train wreck for him.  Even his supporters were disappointed.  He came back strong in the second, but it was too late by then.  People were already able to put in their vote before the second debate.


Are you his attorney? Does the defense rest it's case?


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> no one should hate Texas. It is the best state in the country.


I gotta disagree. Texas shits on nonpuritanical rights.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> I gotta disagree. Texas shits on nonpuritanical rights.


That makes me sad. I am impartial though so Im really just being a homer

PS- How dare you disagree with me you bottom feeding maggot. I gave my opinion and you had a different opinion.  Now I want to fight you to the death. I'm confident I am still a tough guy even though I look softer than a pillow and I can barely walk. Get ready to die dickhead.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> That makes me sad. I am impartial though so Im really just being a homer


Republicans aren’t for small government and no less authoritarian than Dems.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Its a good thing you have all the answers. Who needs to form their own opinion when they can just regurgitate yours.
> Bottom line brah, both sides lie and you choose to believe the Biden admin is the most 'wrong'.  Again, it is so refreshing you have all the right answers.



I told you not to reply or talk to me because you're a cunt. 

You told me not to talk to you.

Follow your own rules.  Admit your a cunt, or let's get together in person.

That's it.

You're not impartial. You're a leftist cunt.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I told you not to reply or talk to me because you're a cunt.
> 
> You told me not to talk to you.
> 
> Follow your own rules.  Admit your a cunt, or let's get together in person.
> 
> That's it.


Yeah, I said YOU don't have reply to my posts when I dont even mention you. I never said I wouldn't reply to yours. Perhaps if you settle the fuck down in the future I will be civil again.
When you poke the Bear, you are gonna get some Uncle Rapey.


----------



## Test_subject

This thread represented by a gif.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> I told you not to reply or talk to me because you're a cunt.
> 
> You told me not to talk to you.
> 
> Follow your own rules.  Admit your a cunt, or let's get together in person.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> You're not impartial. You're a leftist cunt.


What are you gonna do? Hop on a plane, track somebody down, and beat them death because you had a disagreement on the internet? 
You know how I know you’re full of shit? Because you’d be in prison or a grave right now if you were like this in real life


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> What are you gonna do? Hop on a plane, track somebody down, and beat them death because you had a disagreement on the internet?
> You know how I know you’re full of shit? Because you’d be in prison or a grave right now if you were like this in real life


did you read my response to you earlier? I made an edit and added a PS


----------



## RiR0

I think @Badleroybrown would actually meet up but it scares me because he would literally try to murder me with a workout


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> I think @Badleroybrown would actually meet up but it scares me because he would literally try to murder me with a workout


I am not aware of the backstory on this one


----------



## Cochino

RiR0 said:


> I gotta disagree. Texas shits on nonpuritanical rights.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> I am not aware of the backstory on this one


He will understand 😂


----------



## GSgator

Poll: Dems More Likely to Flee if Ukraine-Like Invasion Happened in US
					

Republicans are more likely than Democrats to stay and fight if an invasion similar to the one happening in Ukraine occurred in the U.S.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## silentlemon1011

GSgator said:


> Poll: Dems More Likely to Flee if Ukraine-Like Invasion Happened in US
> 
> 
> Republicans are more likely than Democrats to stay and fight if an invasion similar to the one happening in Ukraine occurred in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com



That's like saying the sky is blue.
Brah, anyone who thought a libtard would fight is fucked.

They hate America afterall


----------



## Human_Backhoe

This thread is too much effort to catch up on. 

This is all I can see.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Human_Backhoe

A gay couple should be able to defend their marijuana farm with a machine gun.




Everything else is just Interwebs screeching.


----------



## lifter6973

View attachment 19466


----------



## lifter6973

You could also insert 'every time Donald Trump tells a lie'


----------



## TODAY

Jesus,

Y'all are just passing wet farts back and forth at this point.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> You could also insert 'every time Donald Trump tells a lie'
> 
> View attachment 19467


what relevance?

Post about the current president.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## GSgator

LIVE: President Donald J. Trump in Florence, SC
					

LIVESTREAM WILL BEGIN WHEN PRESIDENT TRUMP ARRIVES. President Donald J. Trump, 45th President of the United States of America, Delivers Remarks in Florence, South Carolina, on Saturday, March 12, 2022




					rumble.com


----------



## Badleroybrown

RiR0 said:


> I think @Badleroybrown would actually meet up but it scares me because he would literally try to murder me with a workout


*Wow Bro. Thanks for mentioning me in your post..
I am telling you…
You are just a guy that hides behind the strokes of a keyboard or clicks on a phone..
Are you not tired of telling people they are fat,
There diet sucks
They don’t know shit about training.. because you are the BEST.

Your the best coach.
Your cycle’s are the best.
All the clients you train are the best. And blah blah blah. 
Not to mention all the shit that you regurgitate that you read lurking in all the bb forums on the net.

Bro… when it comes down to it..
 I don’t know how this boards survived as long as it has before you came on the scene..
I think you just like making drama. And picking internet fights with people..

I can guarantee that if you were in front of me you would never spew the shit out of your mouth as you do over the 5g network..

You like arguing with people.
You like downing people because you are so self conscious and insecure.

That’s what bully’s do..
It’s because they are so mad about there life that they down what other say and do..
So you probably should look at your life and see where you can make changes to feel better about yourself. 
There is ways to go about it..
I hope you find inner peace and can get the power to change..
So I have said it before ..
I have no ill will against you..
You do you and I will do me..✌️🤙*


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Badleroybrown said:


> *Wow Bro. Thanks for mentioning me in your post..
> I am telling you…
> You are just a guy that hides behind the strokes of a keyboard or clicks on a phone..
> Are you not tired of telling people they are fat,
> There diet sucks
> They don’t know shit about training.. because you are the BEST.
> 
> Your the best coach.
> Your cycle’s are the best.
> All the clients you train are the best. And blah blah blah.
> Not to mention all the shit that you regurgitate that you read lurking in all the bb forums on the net.
> 
> Bro… when it comes down to it..
> I don’t know how this boards survived as long as it has before you came on the scene..
> I think you just like making drama. And picking internet fights with people..
> 
> I can guarantee that if you were in front of me you would never spew the shit out of your mouth as you do over the 5g network..
> 
> You like arguing with people.
> You like downing people because you are so self conscious and insecure.
> 
> That’s what bully’s do..
> It’s because they are so mad about there life that they down what other say and do..
> So you probably should look at your life and see where you can make changes to feel better about yourself.
> There is ways to go about it..
> I hope you find inner peace and can get the power to change..
> So I have said it before ..
> I have no ill will against you..
> You do you and I will do me..✌️🤙*



Why such big font?


----------



## RiR0

Badleroybrown said:


> *Wow Bro. Thanks for mentioning me in your post..
> I am telling you…
> You are just a guy that hides behind the strokes of a keyboard or clicks on a phone..
> Are you not tired of telling people they are fat,
> There diet sucks
> They don’t know shit about training.. because you are the BEST.
> 
> Your the best coach.
> Your cycle’s are the best.
> All the clients you train are the best. And blah blah blah.
> Not to mention all the shit that you regurgitate that you read lurking in all the bb forums on the net.
> 
> Bro… when it comes down to it..
> I don’t know how this boards survived as long as it has before you came on the scene..
> I think you just like making drama. And picking internet fights with people..
> 
> I can guarantee that if you were in front of me you would never spew the shit out of your mouth as you do over the 5g network..
> 
> You like arguing with people.
> You like downing people because you are so self conscious and insecure.
> 
> That’s what bully’s do..
> It’s because they are so mad about there life that they down what other say and do..
> So you probably should look at your life and see where you can make changes to feel better about yourself.
> There is ways to go about it..
> I hope you find inner peace and can get the power to change..
> So I have said it before ..
> I have no ill will against you..
> You do you and I will do me..✌️🤙*


.triggered much? It was a joke. 
I honestly thought you’d laugh abs take it as a joke. It was also a compliment to you being a hard trainer and me thinking you’d try to bury me if we ever trained together. 

I talk no different in person. 
I told you already come to madhouse in ga and let me know the time and date. 

Maybe take an ai and stop being so sensitive. 

I also mean every word I say. Tell me 1 thing I’ve said about diet and training that isn’t 100% incorrect. 
I don’t talk about a single thing I have no experience with. 
We all learned it from somewhere. 
God I didn’t know you were this fucking dumb.
Well that’s a lie, I definitely had a good idea.


----------



## Badleroybrown

RiR0 said:


> .triggered much? It was a joke.
> I honestly thought you’d laugh abs take it as a joke. It was also a compliment to you being a hard trainer and me thinking you’d try to bury me if we ever trained together.
> 
> I talk no different in person.
> I told you already come to madhouse in ga and let me know the time and date.
> 
> Maybe take an ai and stop being so sensitive.
> 
> I also mean every word I say. Tell me 1 thing I’ve said about diet and training that isn’t 100% incorrect.
> I don’t talk about a single thing I have no experience with.
> We all learned it from somewhere.
> God I didn’t know you were this fucking dumb.
> Well that’s a lie, I definitely had a good idea.


This is kind of like fore play for meatheads..
😂😂😂😂🥰😂😂😂🤙✌️


----------



## Swiper.

lmao


----------



## Cochino

RiR0 said:


> .triggered much? It was a joke.
> I honestly thought you’d laugh abs take it as a joke. It was also a compliment to you being a hard trainer and me thinking you’d try to bury me if we ever trained together.
> 
> I talk no different in person.
> I told you already come to madhouse in ga and let me know the time and date.
> 
> Maybe take an ai and stop being so sensitive.
> 
> I also mean every word I say. Tell me 1 thing I’ve said about diet and training that isn’t 100% incorrect.
> I don’t talk about a single thing I have no experience with.
> We all learned it from somewhere.
> God I didn’t know you were this fucking dumb.
> Well that’s a lie, I definitely had a good idea.





Badleroybrown said:


> This is kind of like fore play for meatheads..
> 😂😂😂😂🥰😂😂😂🤙✌️


Fuck let's all meet at the gym. This 60 year old hombre still has a little life left in him.


----------



## Test_subject

What the fuck is even going on here?

Is this thread about Ukraine, US presidents or dong-waving?

Can someone let me know?


----------



## GSgator

God dammit I love each and everyone of you sucka’s you guys each bring your own individual flavor  and it makes it such a wonderful place. I’m not being sarcastic it all mixes and mingles perfectly.


----------



## GSgator

Test_subject said:


> What the fuck is even going on here?
> 
> Is this thread about Ukraine, US presidents or dong-waving?
> 
> Can someone let me know?



All of above  . I saw a UFO tonight I think it was  real lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

the russian hate has begone ..Im ready to fuck people up like i did in the 90s


----------



## Badleroybrown

GSgator said:


> God dammit I love each and everyone of you sucka’s you guys each bring your own individual flavor  and it makes it such a wonderful place. I’m not being sarcastic it all mixes and mingles perfectly.


I would never stick around here if it wasn’t exciting…


----------



## Badleroybrown

@RiR0 ok let’s not keep it going.. like someone said, we are having a dong waving contest..
 This is why this board is so great. We can argue, bust balls, agree or disagree but at the end of the day we all have the same goals.. we love to train.
🤙🤙🤙✌️


Now back to the Ukrainian invasion..
For the life of me I can not understand why Putin would decimate a country that he want to take over.

I did not realize until I read about it but Ukraine has a-lot of natural resources.
Like I said, why destroy the place. That country will take 50 years to rebuild when this is said and done..

And you know what’s going to happen, in a week or two he is going to back all his troops out and forget about whatever it was he was trying to do.

The Ukrainian people will be left with disaster and death and have to rebuild.
But you know who this is making stronger.
CHINA. They are sitting back and laughing the whole time…


----------



## nissan11

Saw this and thought of you chicken fuckers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Badleroybrown said:


> @RiR0 ok let’s not keep it going.. like someone said, we are having a dong waving contest..
> This is why this board is so great. We can argue, bust balls, agree or disagree but at the end of the day we all have the same goals.. we love to train.
> 🤙🤙🤙✌️
> 
> 
> Now back to the Ukrainian invasion..
> For the life of me I can not understand why Putin would decimate a country that he want to take over.
> 
> I did not realize until I read about it but Ukraine has a-lot of natural resources.
> Like I said, why destroy the place. That country will take 50 years to rebuild when this is said and done..
> 
> And you know what’s going to happen, in a week or two he is going to back all his troops out and forget about whatever it was he was trying to do.
> 
> The Ukrainian people will be left with disaster and death and have to rebuild.
> But you know who this is making stronger.
> CHINA. They are sitting back and laughing the whole time…



Thank you for correcting the size of your text


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, I said YOU don't have reply to my posts when I dont even mention you. I never said I wouldn't reply to yours. Perhaps if you settle the fuck down in the future I will be civil again.
> When you poke the Bear, you are gonna get some Uncle Rapey.





Test_subject said:


> What the fuck is even going on here?
> 
> Is this thread about Ukraine, US presidents or dong-waving?
> 
> Can someone let me know?




What happened is that we have a couple of cunts here with trump derangement syndrome that simply cannot refrain from taking potshots at him in order to defend joe biden,  who is a sleazy, lying, grifting piece of shit guilty of everything Donald Trump is.   But trump derangement syndrome takes over, and the cunt just can't help himself 

So the thread gets temporarily derailed. Then goes back on track....    Until someone mentions joe bidens culpability in the current Ukraine conflict,  then the same cunt interjects again with trump derangement syndrome


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> What happened is that we have a couple of cunts here with trump derangement syndrome that simply cannot refrain from taking potshots at him in order to defend joe biden,  who is a sleazy, lying, grifting piece of shit guilty of everything Donald Trump is.   But trump derangement syndrome takes over, and the cunt just can't help himself
> 
> So the thread gets temporarily derailed. Then goes back on track....    Until someone mentions joe bidens culpability in the current Ukraine conflict,  then the same cunt interjects again with trump derangement syndrome


 LOUD NOISES


----------



## Hughinn

Badleroybrown said:


> @RiR0 ok let’s not keep it going.. like someone said, we are having a dong waving contest..
> This is why this board is so great. We can argue, bust balls, agree or disagree but at the end of the day we all have the same goals.. we love to train.
> 🤙🤙🤙✌️
> 
> 
> Now back to the Ukrainian invasion..
> For the life of me I can not understand why Putin would decimate a country that he want to take over.
> 
> I did not realize until I read about it but Ukraine has a-lot of natural resources.
> Like I said, why destroy the place. That country will take 50 years to rebuild when this is said and done..
> 
> And you know what’s going to happen, in a week or two he is going to back all his troops out and forget about whatever it was he was trying to do.
> 
> The Ukrainian people will be left with disaster and death and have to rebuild.
> But you know who this is making stronger.
> CHINA. They are sitting back and laughing the whole time…




Joe Biden has made millions in Ukraine with his degenerate son. 

Biden was literally on the streets in Ukraine in the 90s stirring those people who and pushing to expand nato.  








						Biden played a key role in NATO's expansion east in the '90s, which Putin is now threatening to invade Ukraine over
					

Biden championed NATO's expansion for years as a powerful player in Washington, including admitting Ukraine. Now Putin is threatening war over it.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Joe biden was a reason corruption in Ukrainian energy was rampant.  Him and his son were part of it. 

He promised the Ukrainian people that America would defend ukrain from Russia, so they bent over and Biden fucked them.  









						The Seedy History of Joe Biden and Russia
					

Although Joe Biden's Burisma scandal has gotten attention, Republicans have glossed over it, accepting superficial explanations for what happened.  Few are looking at the serious questions.  Whom, exactly, has Biden been a friend to?&...




					www.americanthinker.com
				




Now he's thrown them to the dogs in a conflict he helped create.  

And before the cunts interject here, this all happened before trump.   Nothing here has anything to do with trump.  So zip your cockholsters about trump and stick to the subject


----------



## Hughinn




----------



## RiR0

Whether it’s Biden or Trump or anyother Republican or Democrat.


----------



## Test_subject

RiR0 said:


> Whether it’s Biden or Trump or anyother Republican or Democrat.


I was playing that album on my way to work Friday. Nice!


----------



## Cochino

Bro Bundy said:


> the russian hate has begone ..Im ready to fuck people up like i did in the 90s


Hey bro I  love the Russian people.  Shit that happens within the government isn't their fault. Can't blame a people who don't have a say in who's in charge.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> Hey bro I  love the Russian people.  Shit that happens within the government isn't their fault. Can't blame a people who don't have a say in their government.




Exactly.   The Russian government is not synonymous with the Russian people any more than the Israeli Mossad is synonymous with Jewish people,  or the Cia is with the typical American.  

Our own government shit on the Ukrainian people after letting our politicians like joe biden,  steal from them.  

That's on them, not all Americans


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> Hey bro I  love the Russian people.  Shit that happens within the government isn't their fault. Can't blame a people who don't have a say in who's in charge.


No different than blaming US citizens for Vietnam or Iraq and Afghanistan, honestly.

The government cocked those situations up, not the people.  Most governments aren’t even in the same area code as the will of the people.  Representative government is a pipe dream in the modern world because governments represent the money, not their citizens.


----------



## Bro Bundy

i spelled begun wrong lol nah your gonna see what im talking about soon...Its gonna be bad i have a feeling america will get nuked..their gonna treat russians like they did the japs in ww2


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> What the fuck is even going on here?
> 
> Is this thread about Ukraine, US presidents or dong-waving?
> 
> Can someone let me know?


Obviously this thread is about who is the toughest jabroni (or at least used to think they were) and also the smartest jabroni.


----------



## RenanTrz

Badleroybrown said:


> But you know who this is making stronger.
> CHINA. They are sitting back and laughing the whole time…



I'm sorry, I'm a bit slow guy (aka kinda dumb) and not well informed about many things... But I can't see how theese two things connects. I mean, yeah china supports Russia (probably), but how does China actually gets stronger? Is it because all this mess is affecting everyone in the wrold in some extent besides China since they are almost self sufficient in a lot of ways?


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> the russian hate has begone ..Im ready to fuck people up like i did in the 90s


Just one problem brah, its not the 90s


----------



## Send0

lifter6973 said:


> Obviously this thread is about who is the toughest jabroni (or at least used to think they were) and also the smartest jabroni.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> What happened is that we have a couple of cunts here with trump derangement syndrome that simply cannot refrain from taking potshots at him in order to defend joe biden,  who is a sleazy, lying, grifting piece of shit guilty of everything Donald Trump is.   But trump derangement syndrome takes over, and the cunt just can't help himself
> 
> So the thread gets temporarily derailed. Then goes back on track....    Until someone mentions joe bidens culpability in the current Ukraine conflict,  then the same cunt interjects again with trump derangement syndrome


You just can't comprehend shit can you?  How many times have I said I am not a fan of Biden.
Take a second before your next post. You are embarrassing with your level of stupidity.

Better tough guy? If not, go rape your wife again, at least you appear to have control over her. You certainly have no respect or control in this situation Uncle Rapey.


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> Just one problem brah, its not the 90s


90s were a much better time then the bullshit we live in now..


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Joe Biden has made millions in Ukraine with his degenerate son.
> 
> Biden was literally on the streets in Ukraine in the 90s stirring those people who and pushing to expand nato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden played a key role in NATO's expansion east in the '90s, which Putin is now threatening to invade Ukraine over
> 
> 
> Biden championed NATO's expansion for years as a powerful player in Washington, including admitting Ukraine. Now Putin is threatening war over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe biden was a reason corruption in Ukrainian energy was rampant.  Him and his son were part of it.
> 
> He promised the Ukrainian people that America would defend ukrain from Russia, so they bent over and Biden fucked them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seedy History of Joe Biden and Russia
> 
> 
> Although Joe Biden's Burisma scandal has gotten attention, Republicans have glossed over it, accepting superficial explanations for what happened.  Few are looking at the serious questions.  Whom, exactly, has Biden been a friend to?&...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's thrown them to the dogs in a conflict he helped create.
> 
> And before the cunts interject here, this all happened before trump.   Nothing here has anything to do with trump.  So zip your cockholsters about trump and stick to the subject


Trump is an idiot and will never be in office again. How like you that Uncle Rapey?


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> Trump is an idiot and will never be in office again. How like you that Uncle Rapey?


trump ran the country the right way..He offended you with his tweets ?


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> trump ran the country the right way..He offended you with his tweets ?


No, I was disgusted with how he handled losing the election and still cries about it to this day. He is setting the Republican party back by not taking his loss like a man.

Edit, but I digress, that post was intended strictly for Uncle Rapey, that dumb fuck trying to tell me what I can and can't post. I don't take orders from a soft cunt rapist.


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> No, I was disgusted with how he handled losing the election and still cries about it to this day. He is setting the Republican party back by not taking his loss like a man.


that was the most corrupt election of all time..Not all people are that stupid to believe that old goober got 80million votes..I really just pray i live long enough to see these treasonous bastards get hung for what they are doing to this country


----------



## Test_subject

Bro Bundy said:


> 90s were a much better time then the bullshit we live in now..


You can say that again Bundy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Trump is an idiot and will never be in office again. How like you that Uncle Rapey?


I think he’ll win in 2024. 

Perhaps you would make your position on all this a little more clear by contributing more of an opinion than “Trump is an idiot, and Biden is no good” - see how that’s really a weak argument. You’re sorta arguing w/o any real reasoning. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I hope Trump wins so I can


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think he’ll win in 2024.
> 
> Perhaps you would make your position on all this a little more clear by contributing more of an opinion than “Trump is an idiot, and Biden is no good” - see how that’s really a weak argument. You’re sorta arguing w/o any real reasoning. 🤷‍♂️


Argument or not.. I don't think I'd disagree with the notion that Trump is an idiot and Biden is no good (he's also an idiot).

Off tangent from the posts in the thread for a second... For as long as I can remember, we always get stuck with two shit choices to pick from. Sure would be nice if we got someone who was genuine for once.

I'm going to move understand and live with the lizard people. At least they have their shit together 😅


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think he’ll win in 2024.
> 
> Perhaps you would make your position on all this a little more clear by contributing more of an opinion than “Trump is an idiot, and Biden is no good” - see how that’s really a weak argument. You’re sorta arguing w/o any real reasoning. 🤷‍♂️


Ive explained my points extensively. Im not going to go over them 100X especially for Uncle Rapey. That last post was just to trigger him because he seems to believe he can tell me what to post.

I expect he will melt again and tell me how tough he is or was or whatever and then rape his wife.


----------



## Test_subject

Send0 said:


> Argument or not.. I don't think I'd disagree with the notion that Trump is an idiot and Biden is no good (he's also an idiot).
> 
> Off tangent from the posts in the thread for a second... For as long as I can remember, we always get stuck with two shit choices to pick from. Sure would be nice if we got someone who was genuine for once.
> 
> I'm going to move understand and live with the lizard people. At least they have their shit together 😅


Jimmy Carter pushed to make the US energy independent and people laughed at him.

Genuine just gets you voted out in politics.  The game is rigged in favour of sociopaths.


----------



## Hughinn

Send0 said:


> Argument or not.. I don't think I'd disagree with the notion that Trump is an idiot and Biden is no good (he's also an idiot).
> 
> Off tangent from the posts in the thread for a second... For as long as I can remember, we always get stuck with two shit choices to pick from. Sure would be nice if we got someone who was genuine for once.
> 
> I'm going to move understand and live with the lizard people. At least they have their shit together 😅





Test_subject said:


> Jimmy Carter pushed to make the US energy independent and people laughed at him.
> 
> Genuine just gets you voted out in politics.  The game is rigged in favour of sociopaths.




In 2009 joe biden gave a speech in Kyev where he reaffirmed the commitment  Barack Obama made to both Russia and Ukraine to compromise and broker peace. 









						Remarks By Vice President Biden In Ukraine
					

THE WHITE HOUSE    Office of the Vice President




					obamawhitehouse.archives.gov
				




This was despite an agreement made between Bill Clinton and then president of Russia Dmitry Medvedev which stated that ukrain would refrain seeking nato membership.  









						Ukraine got a signed commitment in 1994 to ensure its security – but can the US and allies stop Putin's aggression now?
					

As Russia threatens to invade Ukraine, Ukrainians wonder about the worth of a 1994 agreement signed by Russia, the US and the UK, who promised to protect the newly independent state’s sovereignty.




					theconversation.com
				




Despite pretending to honor the agreement,  a short time later joe biden reaffirmed Ukraine in the efforts to join nato. 









						Biden backs Ukraine’s Nato bid
					

US vice-president backs Kiev’s goal to join military alliance despite Russian opposition.




					www.aljazeera.com
				




Joe Biden led the Ukrainian people to believe they could join nato amd that the Obama/Biden administration could, and would protect them.    Ukraine bent over backwards for joe biden, even paying his son millions of dollars for bogus consulting services.  

Russian Oligarchs also paid the biden family , presumably in the hopes that joe biden would broker peace in the region and honor his own words









						Why did the wife of Moscow's former mayor write Hunter Biden a check for $3.5 million?
					

That was one of many allegations of impropriety contained in an 87-page report looking into allegations of impropriety by Hunter Biden, son of Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden, including ties to Chinese communists




					www.lawenforcementtoday.com
				




Joe biden took money from both sides and then played them against eachother  

What a piece of shit.   And we're supposed to believe this cocksucker got 80 million votes.    Are there that many stupid people in America?

Only one ignorant cunt I know of backs this piece of shit.   And he's totally ignorant of any sort of policies or world affairs, he just hated the bad orange man because the he/she on msnbc told him to.    But, you gotta think such stupidity is not normal of Americans in general


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Jimmy Carter pushed to make the US energy independent and people laughed at him.
> 
> Genuine just gets you voted out in politics.  The game is rigged in favour of sociopaths.


No he didn't.  He pushed energy conservation.  I remember the gas lines at the pump. My father had tractors in the field for days waiting for fuel delivery.  He put a wheat embargo on Russia that caused grain prices to soar and inflation and interest rates were sky high. He ranks right up there with Biden as the two worst presidents in my life time. 

The difference between the two is Carter was a good person. Both were/are weak as leaders.


----------



## Badleroybrown

_well countries that turn to Russia for goods and services will now turn to China _


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> No he didn't.  He pushed energy conservation.  I remember the gas lines at the pump. My father had tractors in the field for days waiting for fuel delivery.  He put a wheat embargo on Russia that caused grain prices to soar and inflation and interest rates were sky high. He ranks right up there with Biden as the two worst presidents in my life time.
> 
> The difference between the two is Carter was a good person. Both were/are weak as leaders.


Energy independence was the whole point of establishing the Department of Energy.  US energy independence was one of his main focuses.  He wanted to largely replace foreign oil with US shale and stop supporting OPEC humanitarian disasters of countries and threw a lot of money into funding research to do so. 

The “good guy, bad president” part is true, but he was most definitely seeking US energy independence.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> No he didn't.  He pushed energy conservation.  I remember the gas lines at the pump. My father had tractors in the field for days waiting for fuel delivery.  He put a wheat embargo on Russia that caused grain prices to soar and inflation and interest rates were sky high. He ranks right up there with Biden as the two worst presidents in my life time.
> 
> The difference between the two is Carter was a good person. Both were/are weak as leaders.




Carter was a decent guy.   

Joe biden is a sleazy piece of shit.    








						Hunter Biden’s firm helped China gain control of electric-car mineral: report
					

Hunter Biden’s investment firm helped broker a 2016 deal that gave a Chinese state-backed company control of an African mine rich in cobalt — a mineral essential for electric car batter…




					nypost.com
				




Ever wonder why he we have a chip shortage?  Hunter biden helped broker a deal for the Chinese communist party to purchase this mine that provides materials for those chips.   And He did it while his father joe biden was the vice president. 


I think that most of us know that Politicians can be dishonest.
However, what Hunter Biden  reveals is the absolute corruption of a smiling "I'm a good guy" Joe Biden, who is anything BUT a GOOD guy.
I don't care about Hunter's extraordinary drug, prostitutes, and all around deviant behavior to his ex-wife and children and his trading influence through his father for money. 
Hunter is definitely a sick and depraved man, and joe biden is a sleazy lying grifter.   Like father, like son in this case. 

I dont blame Hunter Biden or Joe biden. I blame the ignorance of the Americans who have been duped into voting for the Joe Biden that is now our President. It's just wretched

These people were willing to fuck themselves right up thier own asses because the television told them "orange man bad"   it's so disgusting


----------



## Bro Bundy

Send0 said:


> Argument or not.. I don't think I'd disagree with the notion that Trump is an idiot and Biden is no good (he's also an idiot).
> 
> Off tangent from the posts in the thread for a second... For as long as I can remember, we always get stuck with two shit choices to pick from. Sure would be nice if we got someone who was genuine for once.
> 
> I'm going to move understand and live with the lizard people. At least they have their shit together 😅


cant u liberals forget his personality just for a minute..hes from nyc we are all assholes and big mouths..How did he run the country is the question..Did he have open borders with millions of illegals and maybe terrorists coming in? Did he make our gas damn near 5 $$ and going up? DID he kill our domestic energy and now we have to buy from other countries when we can make our own?DId he damn near take us to ww3 and mayb get nuked? bro look close in the mirror and ask yourself do i know what the fuck im talking about or do i just hate?


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Energy independence was the whole point of establishing the Department of Energy.  US energy independence was one of his main focuses.  He wanted to largely replace foreign oil with US shale and stop supporting OPEC humanitarian disasters of countries and threw a lot of money into funding research to do so.
> 
> The “good guy, bad president” part is true, but he was most definitely seeking US energy independence.


We didn't even have the technology to drill for shale oil at the time. We knew it was there long before Carter came along.It wasn't until the 1990'we had that technology.  Meanwhile we had an energy shortage.
Fuck under his administration they were telling us we would run out of energy in a 100 years.

Just because he created the Department of Energy doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> We didn't even have the technology to drill for shale oil at the time. We knew was there long before Carter came along.


Yes I know. Hence the money for research and federal department to oversee it. .

I realize that he was a pretty shit president, but to say that he wasn’t seeking US energy independence is inaccurate.  It was a huge focus of his administration.  They dropped the ball on it, absolutely, but that was the goal.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> In 2009 joe biden gave a speech in Kyev where he reaffirmed the commitment  Barack Obama made to both Russia and Ukraine to compromise and broker peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks By Vice President Biden In Ukraine
> 
> 
> THE WHITE HOUSE    Office of the Vice President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obamawhitehouse.archives.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was despite an agreement made between Bill Clinton and then president of Russia Dmitry Medvedev which stated that ukrain would refrain seeking nato membership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine got a signed commitment in 1994 to ensure its security – but can the US and allies stop Putin's aggression now?
> 
> 
> As Russia threatens to invade Ukraine, Ukrainians wonder about the worth of a 1994 agreement signed by Russia, the US and the UK, who promised to protect the newly independent state’s sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theconversation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite pretending to honor the agreement,  a short time later joe biden reaffirmed Ukraine in the efforts to join nato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden backs Ukraine’s Nato bid
> 
> 
> US vice-president backs Kiev’s goal to join military alliance despite Russian opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden led the Ukrainian people to believe they could join nato amd that the Obama/Biden administration could, and would protect them.    Ukraine bent over backwards for joe biden, even paying his son millions of dollars for bogus consulting services.
> 
> Russian Oligarchs also paid the biden family , presumably in the hopes that joe biden would broker peace in the region and honor his own words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the wife of Moscow's former mayor write Hunter Biden a check for $3.5 million?
> 
> 
> That was one of many allegations of impropriety contained in an 87-page report looking into allegations of impropriety by Hunter Biden, son of Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden, including ties to Chinese communists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lawenforcementtoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe biden took money from both sides and then played them against eachother
> 
> What a piece of shit.   And we're supposed to believe this cocksucker got 80 million votes.    Are there that many stupid people in America?
> 
> Only one ignorant cunt I know of backs this piece of shit.   And he's totally ignorant of any sort of policies or world affairs, he just hated the bad orange man because the he/she on msnbc told him to.    But, you gotta think such stupidity is not normal of Americans in general


Stupidity is normal for you. Your dumb ass has been told countless times I do not back Biden and you still spout out your ignorance. Did you get hit in the head a lot every time you got your ass kicked tough guy? I mean, you are so fucking stupid.


----------



## Send0

Bro Bundy said:


> cant u liberals forget his personality just for a minute..hes from nyc we are all assholes and big mouths..How did he run the country is the question..Did he have open borders with millions of illegals and maybe terrorists coming in? Did he make our gas damn near 5 $$ and going up? DID he kill our domestic energy and now we have to buy from other countries when we can make our own?DId he damn near take us to ww3 and mayb get nuked? bro look close in the mirror and ask yourself do i know what the fuck im talking about or do i just hate?


Liberals... That's your default for everything. You really need to open up your vocabulary, and do some mental exercises so that you have more wit when you go on the attack. 🤣

You know I hate all politicians, and I don't follow parties or any individual ideology. Only an idiot would put their faith into a singular thing like that. I'll never be a blind follower of anyone. I don't believe anyone at face value; I only believe their actions.

I stand by what I said. Trump is an idiot, Biden is an idiot. I called them both idiots in my first post, yet it's only the Trump part that triggered you. How much did he pay you to cup his balls? And how can I get in on that paycheck? 🤣🤣🙄

Anyway, you have your opinions, and I have mine. Neither are wrong.

At a minimum, I think we can both agree that we live in a great country, and that we should protect everything that is great about it.

Edit: Lastly; technically Biden didn't do any of the things you listed either. I don't understand your point here, since there is PLENTY of shit that Biden has done that you could very clearly fault him for. 

Practice less emotion, it will let you speak more concisely to drive your actual point across.


----------



## Badleroybrown

As much as I think 
DONALD J Trump Was and will be the best president this country ever had…

He is was us and always will be a egotistical, narcissistic, womanizing

Tell you like it is person with no care for what anyone thinks or said..
That’s why he was a good president.

He said it from the get go.
He is not a politician and was not worried about a political career after he did his job..
This is what made him a good president.
This country was squared away like it never has been.

And you can guarantee that none of this shit would be goi g on right now..
The boarder.
Inflation.
He the woke agenda in our schools
The job market
The stock market.
Vaccine mandates.
Putin would never have thought to invade.
China would still  have the stricter trade agreements.
They would not be flying joeys over Taiwan  
We would not be shelling more money out in anti.
North Korea would not be test foreign long range’s
Afghan would not be in shambles..
The list goes on and on and on..

So I will say it again . For all the trump hating individual’s that voted for the walking dead or did not vote at all because you just did not like trump.
This is your fault.
No one else’s. 

if Trump runs again he will pick a running mate that has just as much balls as he has and will ne electable when he is done..
I belive this will be 
Ron Desantis.
If anyone actually watches the news and see’s what is going on..
And yes I am not just a Fox News watcher. I watch CNN and gag and sometimes watch MSNBC and laugh.

But watch Desantis. He has been making his White House run since the day the election was stolen from Trump.
He is Little Trump. He takes no shot , he is not afraid to speak his mind. 

He runs his state the way he wants withou worrying about what people think.
He’s got my vote. And if Trump does not run and backs him he will have 75,000,000+ votes of people that are actually alive..


----------



## Hughinn

Send0 said:


> Liberals... That's your default for everything. You really need to open up your vocabulary, and do some mental exercises so that you have more wit when you go on the attack. 🤣
> 
> You know I hate all politicians, and I don't follow parties or any individual ideology. Only an idiot would put their faith into a singular thing like that. I'll never be a blind follower of anyone. I don't believe anyone at face value; I only believe their actions.
> 
> I stand by what I said. Trump is an idiot, Biden is an idiot. I called them both idiots in my first post, yet it's only the Trump part that triggered you. How much did he pay you to cup his balls? And how can I get in on that paycheck? 🤣🤣🙄
> 
> Anyway, you have your opinions, and I have mine. Neither are wrong.
> 
> At a minimum, I think we can both agree that we live in a great country, and that we should protect everything that is great about it.




Joe biden is more than an idiot. 

This 93 crime bill speech is one of the fascist amd racist things I've ever heard. 

A few choice quotes:

“We have predators on our streets that society has in fact, in part because of its neglect, created…they are beyond the pale many of those people, beyond the pale. And it's a sad commentary on society. We have no choice but to take them out of society….a cadre of young people, tens of thousands of them, born out of wedlock, without parents, without supervision, without any structure, without any conscience developing because they literally … because they literally have not been socialized, they literally have not had an opportunity….we should focus on them now….if we don't, they will, or a portion of them, will become the predators 15 years from now.”

And:
“The consensus is A), we must take back the streets. It doesn't matter whether or not the person that is accosting your son or daughter or my son or daughter, my wife, your husband, my mother, your parents, it doesn't matter whether or not they were deprived as a youth. It doesn't matter whether or not they had no background that enabled them to become socialized into the fabric of society. It doesn't matter whether or not they're the victims of society. The end result is they're about to knock my mother on the head with a lead pipe, shoot my sister, beat up my wife, take on my sons.”

And:
“I don't care why someone is a malefactor in society. I don't care why someone is antisocial. I don't care why they've become a sociopath. We have an obligation to cordon them off from the rest of society.”

This is the language of demonization, and even without the underlying racial element, it would be offensive to describe Americans this way, and to brush aside the societal conditions that lead to violent crime as though they're irrelevant. But, of course, the racial element is not just present, but profound. It's impossible to read these remarks, complete with dehumanizing rhetoric, without coming to the conclusion that Biden is, in fact, talking about black crime. And it's not mistake that the '94 crime bill overwhelmingly affected black Americans. 

The guy is a racist POS


----------



## Send0

Hughinn said:


> Joe biden is more than an idiot.
> 
> This 93 crime bill speech is one of the fascist amd racist things I've ever heard.
> 
> A few choice quotes:
> 
> “We have predators on our streets that society has in fact, in part because of its neglect, created…they are beyond the pale many of those people, beyond the pale. And it's a sad commentary on society. We have no choice but to take them out of society….a cadre of young people, tens of thousands of them, born out of wedlock, without parents, without supervision, without any structure, without any conscience developing because they literally … because they literally have not been socialized, they literally have not had an opportunity….we should focus on them now….if we don't, they will, or a portion of them, will become the predators 15 years from now.”
> 
> And:
> “The consensus is A), we must take back the streets. It doesn't matter whether or not the person that is accosting your son or daughter or my son or daughter, my wife, your husband, my mother, your parents, it doesn't matter whether or not they were deprived as a youth. It doesn't matter whether or not they had no background that enabled them to become socialized into the fabric of society. It doesn't matter whether or not they're the victims of society. The end result is they're about to knock my mother on the head with a lead pipe, shoot my sister, beat up my wife, take on my sons.”
> 
> And:
> “I don't care why someone is a malefactor in society. I don't care why someone is antisocial. I don't care why they've become a sociopath. We have an obligation to cordon them off from the rest of society.”
> 
> This is the language of demonization, and even without the underlying racial element, it would be offensive to describe Americans this way, and to brush aside the societal conditions that lead to violent crime as though they're irrelevant. But, of course, the racial element is not just present, but profound. It's impossible to read these remarks, complete with dehumanizing rhetoric, without coming to the conclusion that Biden is, in fact, talking about black crime. And it's not mistake that the '94 crime bill overwhelmingly affected black Americans.
> 
> The guy is a racist POS


Yes he is... you have no argument from me on this.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Stupidity is normal for you. Your dumb ass has been told countless times I do not back Biden and you still spout out your ignorance. Did you get hit in the head a lot every time you got your ass kicked tough guy? I mean, you are so fucking stupid.



Yes we all know, you've made it perfectly clear : your a cunt that stands for nothing but the sake of argument.  

Everyone knows that by now.

But, thanks for the clarification


----------



## Bro Bundy

Send0 said:


> Liberals... That's your default for everything. You really need to open up your vocabulary, and do some mental exercises so that you have more wit when you go on the attack. 🤣
> 
> You know I hate all politicians, and I don't follow parties or any individual ideology. Only an idiot would put their faith into a singular thing like that. I'll never be a blind follower of anyone. I don't believe anyone at face value; I only believe their actions.
> 
> I stand by what I said. Trump is an idiot, Biden is an idiot. I called them both idiots in my first post, yet it's only the Trump part that triggered you. How much did he pay you to cup his balls? And how can I get in on that paycheck? 🤣🤣🙄
> 
> Anyway, you have your opinions, and I have mine. Neither are wrong.
> 
> At a minimum, I think we can both agree that we live in a great country, and that we should protect everything that is great about it.


we lived in a great country...now i dont know what the fuck it is..I didnt respond to the biden being a idiot because hes beyond  that ..Hes a illegitimate mistake on the face of society that should have never happened..


----------



## Send0

Bro Bundy said:


> we lived in a great country...now i dont know what the fuck it is..I didnt respond to the biden being a idiot because hes beyond  that ..Hes a illegitimate mistake on the face of society that should have never happened..


I agree with this whole heartedly. Especially as you dig through his entire political history.


----------



## Hughinn

Bro Bundy said:


> we lived in a great country...now i dont know what the fuck it is..I didnt respond to the biden being a idiot because hes beyond  that ..Hes a illegitimate mistake on the face of society that should have never happened..




But we're supposed to believe that biden got 80 million votes because the other guy was orange and the tranny on msnbc didn't like him.  

I only personally know of one stupid cunt that believes that


----------



## Janoy Cresva

Bro Bundy said:


> cant u liberals forget his personality just for a minute..hes from nyc we are all assholes and big mouths..How did he run the country is the question..


So much this. Being from NY myself his bravado never bothered me.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Send0 said:


> Liberals... That's your default for everything. You really need to open up your vocabulary, and do some mental exercises so that you have more wit when you go on the attack. 🤣
> 
> You know I hate all politicians, and I don't follow parties or any individual ideology. Only an idiot would put their faith into a singular thing like that. I'll never be a blind follower of anyone. I don't believe anyone at face value; I only believe their actions.
> 
> I stand by what I said. Trump is an idiot, Biden is an idiot. I called them both idiots in my first post, yet it's only the Trump part that triggered you. How much did he pay you to cup his balls? And how can I get in on that paycheck? 🤣🤣🙄
> 
> Anyway, you have your opinions, and I have mine. Neither are wrong.
> 
> At a minimum, I think we can both agree that we live in a great country, and that we should protect everything that is great about it.
> 
> Edit: Lastly; technically Biden didn't do any of the things you listed either. I don't understand your point here, since there is PLENTY of shit that Biden has done that you could very clearly fault him for.
> 
> Practice less emotion, it will let you speak more concisely to drive your actual point across.



Triggered


----------



## Send0

silentlemon1011 said:


> Triggered


I do admit that it is annoying to be called liberal over and over. But only because people use it as a way to insult and dismiss a person. It's like thanks asshole for completely dismissing me as a human being capable of intelligent thought 😅.

To be fair, I'd also be annoyed by being called a progressive or conservative. 

I have beliefs from all spectrums. I think most people do actually, and it confuses me why some people are so proud to associate themselves with a singular ideology. To me that's like saying you're a basic bitch and can't think for yourself... so you tow the party or ideological line instead.


----------



## GSgator

How the Clintons Sold Out U.S. National Interests to the Putin Regime | National Review
					

The Clintons have a long history of doing business with Russia in ways that clash with U.S. national interests.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Yes I know. Hence the money for research and federal department to oversee it. .
> 
> I realize that he was a pretty shit president, but to say that he wasn’t seeking US energy independence is inaccurate.  It was a huge focus of his administration.  They dropped the ball on it, absolutely, but that was the goal.


President Carter created the Department of Energy with the goal of *promoting energy conservation and developing alternative sources of energy*. He wanted to not be dependent on foreign oil and *REDUCE* the use of fossil fuels, pretty muck like this president is doing. It didn't work out so well.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Send0 said:


> I do admit that it is annoying to be called liberal over and over. But only because people use it as a way to insult and dismiss a person. It's like thanks asshole for completely dismissing me as a human being capable of intelligent thought 😅.
> 
> To be fair, I'd also be annoyed by being called a progressive or conservative.
> 
> I have beliefs from all spectrums. I think most people do actually, and it confuses me why some people are so proud to associate themselves with a singular ideology. To me that's like saying you're a basic bitch and can't think for yourself... so you tow the party or ideological line instead.



One of my favorite quotes is from Jocko willnick

"If your entire political, social and humanitarian ideology is described in terms as simple as a road direction...left....or right... you need to reevaluate your decisions and start actually thinking"


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> I have beliefs from all spectrums




👆 Boom! This! You and I are exactly the same! Tell me where most of your beliefs fall on the spectrum…..


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 👆 Boom! This! You and I are exactly the same! Tell me where most of your beliefs fall on the spectrum…..
> 
> 
> View attachment 19484


It's further right than what is shown on the chart.


----------



## Hughinn

Skullcrusher said:


>




I'd like the Whitehouse press supervisor and head propagandist to explain joe bidens comments on how shutting down the Russian nordstream pipeline construction would hurt the Russian economy,  but shutting down the keystone pipeline construction will have no effect on the American economy.  

And how joe biden shutting down both has no effect on skyrocketing energy prices.     I get how the press is desperate to spin the responsibility away from joe biden and the democrat party,  but asking people to deny common sense? 
😕


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> It's further right than what is shown on the chart.


Wow!!! Me too! I guess the great lord blesses the retards with big dicks to offset the lack of mental capacity! Might be why the Chinese can do calculus in 3rd grade but have 2 inch little wieners as adults. Amirite????


----------



## Yano

Hughinn said:


> I'd like the Whitehouse press supervisor and head propagandist to explain joe bidens comments on how shutting down the Russian nordstream pipeline construction would hurt the Russian economy,  but shutting down the keystone pipeline construction will have no effect on the American economy.
> 
> And how joe biden shutting down both has no effect on skyrocketing energy prices.     I get how the press is desperate to spin the responsibility away from joe biden and the democrat party,  but asking people to deny common sense?
> 😕


I can in a simple way even though the logistics is a bit of a stretch.

Cutting off nordstream and other russian pipeline and cutting them off from other oil revenue forces them to deal with china. Ok so to the average person thats like ,, well see they get their money that way and sell their oil ... how ?

There are no siberian pipelines ,, there is only a few moderately maintained rail lines not built for such massive hauling , the infrastructure just doesnt exist ...

Ok so their other option is loading it on ships ,, now with sanctions , shipping routes cut off , nations not allowing russians to cross borders that becomes a massively expensive proposition  that will eat up a good chunk of their profits with the way their money has tanked.

On the other hand the oil that the keystone was going to move can be shipped and hauled other ways to the same destinations without crossing over land or destroying peoples property through emminient domain.

At least thats the way I see it as no one important.

Personally I'm all for more drilling , pipelines , and getting coal workers back in the mines where they are happy. Enough hippy bullshit trying to save trees and fucking frogs.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> I can in a simple way even though the logistics is a bit of a stretch.
> 
> Cutting off nordstream and other russian pipeline and cutting them off from other oil revenue forces them to deal with china. Ok so to the average person thats like ,, well see they get their money that way and sell their oil ... how ?
> 
> There are no siberian pipelines ,, there is only a few moderately maintained rail lines not built for such massive hauling , the infrastructure just doesnt exist ...
> 
> Ok so their other option is loading it on ships ,, now with sanctions , shipping routes cut off , nations not allowing russians to cross borders that becomes a massively expensive proposition  that will eat up a good chunk of their profits with the way their money has tanked.
> 
> On the other hand the oil that the keystone was going to move can be shipped and hauled other ways to the same destinations without crossing over land or destroying peoples property through emminient domain.
> 
> At least thats the way I see it as no one important.
> 
> Personally I'm all for more drilling , pipelines , and getting coal workers back in the mines where they are happy. Enough hippy bullshit trying to save trees and fucking frogs.




Sure, I can agree with that. 

But shutting down any pipeline supplying energy will at the very least increase the delivery logistics and affect the price of energy 

Joe biden is lying saying that it won't.   Anyone with any common sense can see that. 

It's just like when they lied about the US funding biological research facilities that existed in Ukraine.


----------



## Tazz

Hughinn said:


> I'd like the Whitehouse press supervisor and head propagandist to explain joe bidens comments on how shutting down the Russian nordstream pipeline construction would hurt the Russian economy, but shutting down the keystone pipeline construction will have no effect on the American economy.
> 
> And how joe biden shutting down both has no effect on skyrocketing energy prices. I get how the press is desperate to spin the responsibility away from joe biden and the democrat party, but asking people to deny common sense?



@Hughinn

Finally, some sense!

I know when the sun goes down, the canadian whiskey goes down, and the sense goes down. 

But that’s okay, the comedy you bring is worth it.


----------



## Yano

Hughinn said:


> Sure, I can agree with that.
> 
> But shutting down any pipeline supplying energy will at the very least increase the delivery logistics and affect the price of energy
> 
> Joe biden is lying saying that it won't.   Anyone with any common sense can see that.
> 
> It's just like when they lied about the US funding biological research facilities that existed in Ukraine.


I can see it being an issue now with the sanctions in place. With fuel costing more all across the board it will cost them more to ship it here , where a pipeline would be just maintenance costs.

I do think the timeline of that is a bit skewed he did away with this pipeline long before the sanctions , I don't think any one honestly expected putin to go full rogue and any of this to happen. Before all this we had infrastructure in place to ship it all fairly cheap at least at prices we were used to

I don't think stuttering joe can predict whats going to happen at 2pm let alone weeks or months in the future , thats just giving him way to much credit.

I do think rehashing that all out and re-examining that pipeline and getting it in place would be a huge step to lowering the price of oil but that would take a politician doing something in this day and age it's damn near impossible for even the average American to do .... admit they made a mistake.


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 👆 Boom! This! You and I are exactly the same! Tell me where most of your beliefs fall on the spectrum…..
> 
> 
> View attachment 19484


I’m more of a classical autist, personally.


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> One of my favorite quotes is from Jocko willnick
> 
> "If your entire political, social and humanitarian ideology is described in terms as simple as a road direction...left....or right... you need to reevaluate your decisions and start actually thinking"


Exactly.

I’m ideologically right on some issues, left on others, somewhere in the middle on most…

Being a hardline ideologist of any stripe is stupid because it leaves no room for nuance or context.  Doing something or believing something just because it’s right or left is abjectly retarded.

I think it’s time to retire the tired old left and right dichotomy. It’s hackneyed and inaccurate.  If we stopped thinking in those terms I think we’d find a lot more common ground and less petty political tribalism happening.


----------



## Cochino

Yano said:


> I can in a simple way even though the logistics is a bit of a stretch.
> 
> Cutting off nordstream and other russian pipeline and cutting them off from other oil revenue forces them to deal with china. Ok so to the average person thats like ,, well see they get their money that way and sell their oil ... how ?
> 
> There are no siberian pipelines ,, there is only a few moderately maintained rail lines not built for such massive hauling , the infrastructure just doesnt exist ...
> 
> Ok so their other option is loading it on ships ,, now with sanctions , shipping routes cut off , nations not allowing russians to cross borders that becomes a massively expensive proposition  that will eat up a good chunk of their profits with the way their money has tanked.
> 
> On the other hand the oil that the keystone was going to move can be shipped and hauled other ways to the same destinations without crossing *over land or destroying peoples property* through emminient domain.
> 
> At least thats the way I see it as no one important.
> 
> Personally I'm all for more drilling , pipelines , and getting coal workers back in the mines where they are happy. Enough hippy bullshit trying to save trees and fucking frogs.


Have you ever seen an actual pipeline being constructed?
There are several pipelines around me. The landowners are paid well, and after they are installed, they are covered over and the land is back in production just as it was before. I wish they would have dug one through my land.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Yes we all know, you've made it perfectly clear : your a cunt that stands for nothing but the sake of argument.
> 
> Everyone knows that by now.
> 
> But, thanks for the clarification


Again you just described yourself hypocrite. You cry like a bitch about me and then look at your dumb ass posts. Idiot hypocrite rapist.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> But we're supposed to believe that biden got 80 million votes because the other guy was orange and the tranny on msnbc didn't like him.
> 
> I only personally know of one stupid cunt that believes that


You dont know many people then Uncle Rapey. Cry some more for me please.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Can you both just ignore each other already ffs.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> I do admit that it is annoying to be called liberal over and over. But only because people use it as a way to insult and dismiss a person. It's like thanks asshole for completely dismissing me as a human being capable of intelligent thought 😅.
> 
> To be fair, I'd also be annoyed by being called a progressive or conservative.
> 
> I have beliefs from all spectrums. I think most people do actually, and it confuses me why some people are so proud to associate themselves with a singular ideology. To me that's like saying you're a basic bitch and can't think for yourself... so you tow the party or ideological line instead.


It is kind of the same as rational people calling Trumpers well Trumpers or conspiracy theorists or uneducated idiots (even though most are).
Im not liberal but the real far right nutjobs think anyone that doesn't follow their opinion has to be a liberal. This is how dumb they are. I lean towards true Republicans, not Trumpers. I vote on the person, my vote is not based on party affiliation.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> How the Clintons Sold Out U.S. National Interests to the Putin Regime | National Review
> 
> 
> The Clintons have a long history of doing business with Russia in ways that clash with U.S. national interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com


Stay with the current president or Im gonna cry and shit my pants and tell you how tough I am and then ask you to fight. Do you feel me brah?


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> President Carter created the Department of Energy with the goal of *promoting energy conservation and developing alternative sources of energy*. He wanted to not be dependent on foreign oil and *REDUCE* the use of fossil fuels, pretty muck like this president is doing. It didn't work out so well.


Stick with conversation on the current president or Im gonna cry and shit my pants and tell you how tough I am and then ask you to fight. Do you feel me brah?
This thread has not been derailed at all after all by anyone until now. Oh, wait.....


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> Stay with the current president or Im gonna cry and shit my pants and tell you how tough I am and then ask you to fight. Do you feel me brah?


Yes sir sorry my ADHD  veered   me off track lol.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> I can see it being an issue now with the sanctions in place. With fuel costing more all across the board it will cost them more to ship it here , where a pipeline would be just maintenance costs.
> 
> I do think the timeline of that is a bit skewed he did away with this pipeline long before the sanctions , I don't think any one honestly expected putin to go full rogue and any of this to happen. Before all this we had infrastructure in place to ship it all fairly cheap at least at prices we were used to
> 
> I don't think stuttering joe can predict whats going to happen at 2pm let alone weeks or months in the future , thats just giving him way to much credit.
> 
> I do think rehashing that all out and re-examining that pipeline and getting it in place would be a huge step to lowering the price of oil but that would take a politician doing something in this day and age it's damn near impossible for even the average American to do .... admit they made a mistake.




Except,  putin didn't go "full rogue"   

Joe biden has a hand in this since 2008. 









						Who's Telling the 'Big Lie' on Ukraine?
					

Exclusive: Official Washington draws the Ukraine crisis in black-and-white colors with Russian President Putin the bad guy and the U.S.-backed leaders in Kiev the good guys. But the reality is much more nuanced, with the American people consistently misled on key facts, writes Robert Parry.  By Ro




					consortiumnews.com
				












						Biden visits war-scarred Ukraine to reaffirm US support
					

US Vice President Joe Biden arrived in Kiev late Sunday to reassure its pro-Western leaders that Washington remains committed to Ukraine despite stepped-up efforts to work with Russia against Islamic State jihadists.  Biden's three-day visit is his fourth to Kiev since Russia annexed Ukraine's...




					news.yahoo.com
				









Joe biden literally backed a right wing neo nazi coup in Ukraine in 2014 to oust a pro Russian government and establish the one in Ukraine now, where his son would sit on the board of the largest Ukrainian gas company and the former operator would be banished to Russia. 

All while howling new Nazi groups which supposedly  existed in America were the nation's biggest threat. 

Russia would answer by annexing Crimea in 2014.  

Joe biden would counter by violating the same agreement he reaffirmed in 2009 and push Ukraine toward nato membership,  to get where are today.  

You're absolutely right in my opinion that these pipelines make economic sense for the people.   But the vested oil and energy interests have Joe biden in thier pocket, and joe biden wants to make sure his corporate billionaire donors profit off the sale of this energy and not the Ukrainian people or the Russian economy.    But the global corporate energy giants that own him amd the democrat party


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> Yes sir sorry my ADHD  veered   me off track lol.


Its ok sir, I just keep seeing these posts about Presidents other than Biden and Im like wtf. Then I get angry and shit my pants. Then I rape my wife and Im in the mood to fight. I swear I will beat up anyone with my broken ankle, Im that soft....I mean tough.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

Test_subject said:


> I’m more of a classical autist, personally.


I think every serious lifter has at least a little autism.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Except,  putin didn't go "full rogue"
> 
> Joe biden has a hand in this since 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's Telling the 'Big Lie' on Ukraine?
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Official Washington draws the Ukraine crisis in black-and-white colors with Russian President Putin the bad guy and the U.S.-backed leaders in Kiev the good guys. But the reality is much more nuanced, with the American people consistently misled on key facts, writes Robert Parry.  By Ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consortiumnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden visits war-scarred Ukraine to reaffirm US support
> 
> 
> US Vice President Joe Biden arrived in Kiev late Sunday to reassure its pro-Western leaders that Washington remains committed to Ukraine despite stepped-up efforts to work with Russia against Islamic State jihadists.  Biden's three-day visit is his fourth to Kiev since Russia annexed Ukraine's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe biden literally backed a right wing neo nazi coup in Ukraine in 2014 to oust a pro Russian government and establish the one in Ukraine now, where his son would sit on the board of the largest Ukrainian gas company and the former operator would be banished to Russia.
> 
> All while howling new Nazi groups which supposedly  existed in America were the nation's biggest threat.
> 
> Russia would answer by annexing Crimea in 2014.
> 
> Joe biden would counter by violating the same agreement he reaffirmed in 2009 and push Ukraine toward nato membership,  to get where are today.
> 
> You're absolutely right in my opinion that these pipelines make economic sense for the people.   But the vested oil and energy interests have Joe biden in thier pocket, and joe biden wants to make sure his corporate billionaire donors profit off the sale of this energy and not the Ukrainian people or the Russian economy.    But the global corporate energy giants that own him amd the democrat party


Please stick to the current Presidential term Uncle Rapey. This isnt 2008. Im just trying to keep with your own orders Uncle Rapey.


----------



## Yano

Hughinn said:


> Except,  putin didn't go "full rogue"
> 
> Joe biden has a hand in this since 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's Telling the 'Big Lie' on Ukraine?
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Official Washington draws the Ukraine crisis in black-and-white colors with Russian President Putin the bad guy and the U.S.-backed leaders in Kiev the good guys. But the reality is much more nuanced, with the American people consistently misled on key facts, writes Robert Parry.  By Ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consortiumnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden visits war-scarred Ukraine to reaffirm US support
> 
> 
> US Vice President Joe Biden arrived in Kiev late Sunday to reassure its pro-Western leaders that Washington remains committed to Ukraine despite stepped-up efforts to work with Russia against Islamic State jihadists.  Biden's three-day visit is his fourth to Kiev since Russia annexed Ukraine's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe biden literally backed a right wing neo nazi coup in Ukraine in 2014 to oust a pro Russian government and establish the one in Ukraine now, where his son would sit on the board of the largest Ukrainian gas company and the former operator would be banished to Russia.
> 
> All while howling new Nazi groups which supposedly  existed in America were the nation's biggest threat.
> 
> Russia would answer by annexing Crimea in 2014.
> 
> Joe biden would counter by violating the same agreement he reaffirmed in 2009 and push Ukraine toward nato membership,  to get where are today.
> 
> You're absolutely right in my opinion that these pipelines make economic sense for the people.   But the vested oil and energy interests have Joe biden in thier pocket, and joe biden wants to make sure his corporate billionaire donors profit off the sale of this energy and not the Ukrainian people or the Russian economy.    But the global corporate energy giants that own him amd the democrat party


this is just right wing russian propaganda and lies man ,,, holy shit


----------



## GSgator

Well to be honest I’m over this war I’m just wondering what’s going on here why we all look at the shiny object.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> this is just right wing russian propaganda and lies man ,,, holy shit




All of that actually happened.   The BBC and yahoo news is "Russian propaganda"?

What the hell is wrong with you?

Joe biden did all of that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Please stick to the current Presidential term Uncle Rapey. This isnt 2008. Im just trying to keep with your own orders Uncle Rapey.


Bro. 

Take a timeout or something and think about what you are doing. 

I get that you don’t like @Hughinn I think that’s well established but please don’t take it out on the rest of us. 

This thread is/was/will be interesting to many of us but you are destroying it and I’ll have to put you on ignore so I can continue enjoying the thread. I don’t want to do that but you’re posts are interrupting.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bro.
> 
> Take a timeout or something and think about what you are doing.
> 
> I get that you don’t like @Hughinn I think that’s well established but please don’t take it out on the rest of us.
> 
> This thread is/was/will be interesting to many of us but you are destroying it and I’ll have to put you on ignore so I can continue enjoying the thread. I don’t want to do that but you’re posts are interrupting.


Im down if he can stop his bullshit I will. I have said that and he continues.  Watch. I won't say shit about any of his posts from here on out unless he directly or indirectly mentions me (his mentions are indirect lately).

PS -edit- Also apologies if I am offending anyone. Take my comments with a grain of salt. It is true that I have specifically targeted one person and it may not be fair to the rest of you.  I mean no disrespect to anyone else here, especially you @BigBaldBeardGuy, you know I like you, too much probably but no homo I don't think.


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> this is just right wing russian propaganda and lies man ,,, holy shit


Well those that tell you not to believe the media will post something from the media and tell you to believe it. Make sense?🤷‍♂️


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Im down if he can stop his bullshit I will. I have said that and he continues.  Watch. I won't say shit about any of his posts from here on out unless he directly or indirectly mentions me (his mentions are indirect lately).


@Hughinn can you please not mention @lifter6973 in your posts. I like reading what you post and they are informative. It’s good contributions but you don’t need to be directly adversarial to @lifter6973. 

Now we all feel good, right? Mmhmm. Please continue with the thread. 😁


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @Hughinn can you please not mention @lifter6973 in your posts. I like reading what you post and they are informative. It’s good contributions but you don’t need to be directly adversarial to @lifter6973.
> 
> Now we all feel good, right? Mmhmm. Please continue with the thread. 😁


I’m available for travel to the Ukraine if Zelinsky and Putin would like me to discuss a peace deal. 👍


----------



## Hughinn

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @Hughinn can you please not mention @lifter6973 in your posts. I like reading what you post and they are informative. It’s good contributions but you don’t need to be directly adversarial to @lifter6973.
> 
> Now we all feel good, right? Mmhmm. Please continue with the thread. 😁




It's hard to see why it's so surprising to yano that joe biden and the democrat party are such liars. 

They literally backed neo nazi nationalist groups in Ukraine to set up a coup and topple the government to install the one in Ukraine now. 









						The Neo-Nazi Question in Ukraine
					

The real problem is actually the administration's over-engagement in this case -- as in meddling in the affairs of another state and trying to rearrange its domestic political machinery to suit Washington's agenda.




					www.huffpost.com
				












						How the far-right took top posts in Ukraine’s power vacuum
					

In the new Ukrainian government politicians linked to the far-right have taken posts from deputy prime minister to head of defence. We profile the nationalists filling the power vacuum.




					www.channel4.com
				




While simultaneously condemning nationalism here in the US.  









						It's not Russia that's pushed Ukraine to the brink of war | Seumas Milne
					

Seumas Milne: The attempt to lever Kiev into the western camp by ousting an elected leader made conflict certain. It could be a threat to us all




					www.theguardian.com
				




Joe biden literally helped to oust an elected leader in Ukraine to establish the current Ukrainian government.   The same government that paid his son millions of dollars in consulting fees.  

That shit happened.

And it's all about who profits from the sale of Ukrainian energy.


----------



## Joliver

I have an interesting theory on American politics. Hear me out.

Americans love to idealize themselves through teaching "American exceptionalism" or "manifest destiny" or even "rugged individualism" because we rejected the monarchy of England. This is not entirely true.

Because most things in life can be explained by genealogy and genetics--be it the peak of your biceps and calves to how open-minded you are politically...or how fearful you are in the face of power. 

Story time: 

Back when I was a kid in the 1690s in Salem, Massachusetts we had a spat. A dogmatic spat of sorts. 

See basically the children and least intellectual and most illogical, sensational, and emotional of us dragged the adults down to their level and we ruined our society because facts and logic were against the prevailing dogma. 

Empowered children declared they were besieged by the devil. And they were quick to point out others as being so. Well, a successful tavern owner's daughter decided to play the witches game, but he was wise and beat her ass sideways and she was "cured." Well, the other girls heard of this cure and decided that they didn't want this secret cure getting out. So they pointed at the tavern owner as the devil's beguiler. The most logical of us was hanged. 

18 others were hanged or crushed to death. Because no amount of evidence or data could change their dogmatic minds. 

It only ended when the children accused the governor's wife of being a witch. The governor said: "I'll march my army down there and kill every last one of you retarded bastards for this fuckery." Then...in the face of annihilation...they stopped following the loudest idiots. 

It is estimated that 100 million Americans are descendents from this area. That's 1/3 of the population of the USA that are descendents of sheep and/or cowards.

When I see things like covid vaccines, masks, or political threads...I truly believe this theory of mine. 

The dogma is too strong in some of you. No data can change your mind. In others the fear is so strong in you that you stay silent or acquiesce.  Those that don't swallow your dogma should be crushed or hanged.

Today's politics are just like that.

The only exception to live and let live......mask idiots. They should be crushed or hanged. They do not deserve the air they demand to be stifled from kids and  others. Here's hoping I get into office....#2024.


----------



## Bro Bundy

all this zalenzky asshole had to do was say fuck nato im good and the war would have never started but he wants to be a tough guy ..Now my place of birth is gonna be destroyed


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Wow!!! Me too! I guess the great lord blesses the retards with big dicks to offset the lack of mental capacity! Might be why the Chinese can do calculus in 3rd grade but have 2 inch little wieners as adults. Amirite????



It sucks because I'm far right and have a small dick.


lifter6973 said:


> Im down if he can stop his bullshit I will. I have said that and he continues.  Watch. I won't say shit about any of his posts from here on out unless he directly or indirectly mentions me (his mentions are indirect lately).
> 
> PS -edit- Also apologies if I am offending anyone. Take my comments with a grain of salt. It is true that I have specifically targeted one person and it may not be fair to the rest of you.  I mean no disrespect to anyone else here, especially you @BigBaldBeardGuy, you know I like you, too much probably but no homo I don't think.



Just dont get butt hurt
It's the fucking internet
If you arent enjoying the argument, you should just not argue hombre.
That's like punching yourself in the balls as opposed to jerking off while trying to achieve nut.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Badleroybrown

Send0 said:


> I do admit that it is annoying to be called liberal over and over. But only because people use it as a way to insult and dismiss a person. It's like thanks asshole for completely dismissing me as a human being capable of intelligent thought 😅.
> 
> To be fair, I'd also be annoyed by being called a progressive or conservative.
> 
> I have beliefs from all spectrums. I think most people do actually, and it confuses me why some people are so proud to associate themselves with a singular ideology. To me that's like saying you're a basic bitch and can't think for yourself... so you tow the party or ideological line instead.


I myself feel the same way..
I consider myself a conservative, but I make my own decisions on what to belive or not to belive in..
If a dem says something I can agree with than I am all for it.

If a liberal says something I can belive in I am all for it..

Every party is so far gone trying to outdo the other and stand strong by there ways that it is overshadowed the big picture.
The big picture is our country is in shambles.. 
and I belive this is has everything  to do with what happened with George floyd. No matter what he did I still say RIP. No man deserved that..
But that was the match to the fire
And the whole woke mentality…

Then put the vid in the mix. And the election…
Biden was a puppet. That’s why they got behind him..
He sold his sole to say he was the president.
He lost 2 other times..
Puppet.
Day one In The office and he executive order how many things. All for the bad. PUPPET.
Now look at us. Shamble’s..

AND BY THE WAY. If people think the election was not rigged you are in fn la la land..
The government has the ability to do anything they want… spy in whoever.
There are things going on behind the scenes we could never even imagine..
I will leave it at that.


----------



## Swiper.

Cochino said:


> President Carter created the Department of Energy with the goal of *promoting energy conservation and developing alternative sources of energy*. He wanted to not be dependent on foreign oil and *REDUCE* the use of fossil fuels, pretty muck like this president is doing. It didn't work out so well.



it goes to show how incompetent government can be especially with a department that has no Authority under the US Constitution


----------



## Hughinn

Bro Bundy said:


> all this zalenzky asshole had to do was say fuck nato im good and the war would have never started but he wants to be a tough guy ..Now my place of birth is gonna be destroyed



Zelensky is just a pawn in this too. 

In all likelihood he won't make it out of this alive.   

If the Russian military doesn't kill him, western intelligence will.


----------



## GSgator

He is just another George Soros puppet corrupt  motherfucker


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Let the world burn. I'll grab a bottle bourbon grab my gf and head to my brothers. A little blow would be nice. 

Fuck it.


----------



## Badleroybrown

FLYINGPAPAYA DURING ARMAGEDDON!!!!


----------



## GSgator

The USA “democrat party”, is no longer a political party. It is an anti-American terrorist Organization 

 Maybe  biden can get some government teslas instead of his 18 suburban convoy to go 20 miles. The government hasn't converted to electric vehicles. if anyone can afford them, is  this a money laundering administration.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

That's one of the little things that irritates me. Pushing ev but not moving over to it on their side. Simple contract with  any major car manufacturer could get them a fleet of gov ev vehicles.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Any major manufacturer would drool over a contract like that. I mean they already do it by state with police cars etc.... It would mean so much fucking money


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> Any major manufacturer would drool over a contract like that. I mean they already do it by state with police cars etc.... It would mean so much fucking money


I remember the contract with the military pistol upgrade. That’s were the Glock 19X came from they went with SIG instead but it was a fight for that big ass government contract.


----------



## Joliver

GSgator said:


> I remember the contract with the military pistol upgrade. That’s were the Glock 19X came from they went with SIG instead but it was a fight for that big ass government contract.



Of interest, and speaking of government fuckery, the "$580 million dollar handgun" fiasco is an IDIQ (indefinite delivery/indefinite quantity) contract.  

The government just pretends to be good stewards of your money. Quick change order...and boom 550k units becomes all the units.


----------



## Bro Bundy

GSgator said:


> The USA “democrat party”, is no longer a political party. It is an anti-American terrorist Organization
> 
> Maybe  biden can get some government teslas instead of his 18 suburban convoy to go 20 miles. The government hasn't converted to electric vehicles. if anyone can afford them, is  this a money laundering administration.


agreed its a terrorist org against america


----------



## GSgator

Joliver said:


> Of interest, and speaking of government fuckery, the "$580 million dollar handgun" fiasco is an IDIQ (indefinite delivery/indefinite quantity) contract.
> 
> The government just pretends to be good stewards of your money. Quick change order...and boom 550k units becomes all the units.


Holy fuck my math has to be off that’s over a million a pistol am I doing this right and some ppl want gov to control all aspects of life .


----------



## Methyl mike

Test_subject said:


> This is virtue signalling at its most retarded.
> 
> I’m second-hand embarrassed for these idiots. We really need to make surviving to adulthood less easy so nature will weed some of these people out.


I ALMOST missed this gem.

Post of the year 2022

I know it's only March, ....


----------



## Methyl mike

Joliver said:


> Of interest, and speaking of government fuckery, the "$580 million dollar handgun" fiasco is an IDIQ (indefinite delivery/indefinite quantity) contract.
> 
> The government just pretends to be good stewards of your money. Quick change order...and boom 550k units becomes all the units.


I do not follow. What are you talking about and on a scale of 1-10 with 1 being don't care 10 being I will need to strap a bomb to my chest and blow myself up while holding a large cardboard sign for the media to get a good shot of just before I blow that says "AMERICA, I KILLED MYSELF TODAY SO THAT YOU WOULD KNOW THE TRUTH ABOUT -------" 

I almost DONT Want to know...but do tell me


----------



## Methyl mike

https://www.military.com/daily-news/2017/01/19/army-picks-sig-sauer-replace-m9-service-pistol.html

I don't get the big deal?


----------



## GSgator

Methyl mike said:


> I do not follow. What are you talking about and on a scale of 1-10 with 1 being don't care 10 being I will need to strap a bomb to my chest and blow myself up while holding a large cardboard sign for the media to get a good shot of just before I blow that says "AMERICA, I KILLED MYSELF TODAY SO THAT YOU WOULD KNOW THE TRUTH ABOUT -------"
> 
> I almost DONT Want to know...but do tell me


What he saying is a pistol we can get for $1000 cost over $1 million because the government doesn’t know what the fuck they’re doing with money as long as it’s tax dollars they relentlessly spend .

I’ve seen it on the state level all they know how to do is spend money there is no budget you keep paying your taxes and they will keep spending like there’s  no tomorrow.

This is nothing different but it kind of gives you a realization of the bureaucratic bullshit and outlandish spending. So no it’s not worth strapping  a bomb to yourself because that won’t change anything either lol/  This isn’t even worth getting mad about because that won’t change anything as well lol.


----------



## Methyl mike

GSgator said:


> What he saying is a pistol we can get for $1000 cost over $1 million because the government doesn’t know what the fuck they’re doing with money as long as it’s tax dollars they relentlessly spend .
> 
> I’ve seen it on the state level all they know how to do is spend money there is no budget you keep paying your taxes and they will keep spending like there’s  no tomorrow.
> 
> This is nothing different but it kind of gives you a realization of the bureaucratic bullshit and outlandish spending. So no it’s not worth strapping  a bomb to yourself because that won’t change anything either lol/  This isn’t even worth getting mad about because that won’t change anything as well lol.


Ok before I can react to this information I will need to see some proof. How do you know, for a fact, that the government is actually paying an American arms manufacturer one million dollars for each pistol? I'll look myself for the moment, I do not think you are lying and I am not doubting your credibility this is one of those things I need to see (mostly so when I tell people, who will demand proof, I am not empty handed) for myself.

As far as I can tell you are wrong. I copy and pasted this "Surprisingly, you’d be wrong. The cost-per-unit that the military paid for the M9s was $263 each (according to TacticalGear.com), and the price agreed on for the P320 will be $207. When we’re talking huge numbers of units ordered, that adds up quick. So Sig might be cutting the US military a deal with these guns." Taken from https://navycrow.com/sig-p320-worth/

I am skeptical of your claim.

"While the expected value of the contract is $580 million, that amount is spread out over 10 years. The immediate value of the contract that the GAO said should go forward is about $170 million." 

I'm going to just assume at this point there is a miscommunication someplace. The $580 million is the upper limit possible over ten years, there's no guarantee the military will spend that much it's just reserved. However much demand there is will determine how much it ends up costing, but we won't know for quite some time.


----------



## Joliver

GSgator said:


> Holy fuck my math has to be off that’s over a million a pistol am I doing this right and some ppl want gov to control all aspects of life .



Well, it's $1000 per unit...with the pistol being $207 of that with room made for optics and other gear. Which is the ridiculous part of it....none of those numbers matter because none of the contract is not definite. IDIQ means some number of pistols we don't know will be delivered at some point in time in the future. All of the above subject to change. 

But on paper...it was $580 mil. Which WON'T be close to the ultimate cost.


----------



## Joliver

Methyl mike said:


> I do not follow. What are you talking about and on a scale of 1-10 with 1 being don't care 10 being I will need to strap a bomb to my chest and blow myself up while holding a large cardboard sign for the media to get a good shot of just before I blow that says "AMERICA, I KILLED MYSELF TODAY SO THAT YOU WOULD KNOW THE TRUTH ABOUT -------"
> 
> I almost DONT Want to know...but do tell me




It's just the declared transparency vs reality of the government. 580 million probably puts this at a 1 out of 10. But...steal little...steal big. 

If the government wanted to prove to you they they cared about your tax dollars, they'd sign a $580 million dollar contract to buy and equip 550,000 pistols. But the fine print on the contract is "we'll buy however many we want whenever we want no matter what we made public." 

It's a small example of a governmental fuck you. Kind of like a guy, whose wife is knocked up by another dude, getting caught stealing from her hubby's wallet.


----------



## GSgator

Methyl mike said:


> Ok before I can react to this information I will need to see some proof. How do you know, for a fact, that the government is actually paying an American arms manufacturer one million dollars for each pistol? I'll look myself for the moment, I do not think you are lying and I am not doubting your credibility this is one of those things I need to see (mostly so when I tell people, who will demand proof, I am not empty handed) for myself.
> 
> As far as I can tell you are wrong. I copy and pasted this "Surprisingly, you’d be wrong. The cost-per-unit that the military paid for the M9s was $263 each (according to TacticalGear.com), and the price agreed on for the P320 will be $207. When we’re talking huge numbers of units ordered, that adds up quick. So Sig might be cutting the US military a deal with these guns." Taken from https://navycrow.com/sig-p320-worth/
> 
> I am skeptical of your claim.
> 
> "While the expected value of the contract is $580 million, that amount is spread out over 10 years. The immediate value of the contract that the GAO said should go forward is about $170 million."
> 
> I'm going to just assume at this point there is a miscommunication someplace. The $580 million is the upper limit possible over ten years, there's no guarantee the military will spend that much it's just reserved. However much demand there is will determine how much it ends up costing, but we won't know for quite some time.


I didn’t understand the contract that’s why in my post I was asking if I was correct. $1 million a pistol didn’t seem right to me either but it sure wouldn’t surprise me. The second post  just kind of giving an example of how they can inflate contracts. When I get back to work I can show you a  prime example on the state level. Sound transit job I’m working on is already 10 million over a budget . I didn’t look at the timeframe I divided the 500 something thousand into the 500 something million  which was way off lol .


----------



## Methyl mike

GSgator said:


> I didn’t understand the contract that’s why in my post I was asking if I was correct. $1 million a pistol didn’t seem right to me either but it sure wouldn’t surprise me. The second post  just kind of giving an example of how they can inflate contracts. When I get back to work I can show you a  prime example on the state level. Sound transit job I’m working on is already 10 million over a budget . I didn’t look at the timeframe I divided the 500 something thousand into the 500 something million  which was way off lol .


It's all good, I realized the inaccuracy in your logic and decided you were a bit heated and that probably was the actual issue, i know you can count.

 You don't have to prove anything, I know our government wastes money. I also realize I don't have a better idea of how to run the country than what we have so I don't sweat the small shit and focus on things I can actually Change in my world. 

When I was younger, different story, but over time I decided being pissed off all by myself had gotten old and lots of time had been wasted. I'd much rather be happy, and not so alone.


----------



## Methyl mike

Joliver said:


> It's just the declared transparency vs reality of the government. 580 million probably puts this at a 1 out of 10. But...steal little...steal big.
> 
> If the government wanted to prove to you they they cared about your tax dollars, they'd sign a $580 million dollar contract to buy and equip 550,000 pistols. But the fine print on the contract is "we'll buy however many we want whenever we want no matter what we made public."
> 
> It's a small example of a governmental fuck you. Kind of like a guy, whose wife is knocked up by another dude, getting caught stealing from her hubby's wallet.


I see your point totally. It's hard not to be angry when you see obvious waste, corruption, abuses of power etc from our elected representatives, so I do understand. 

If I came home one day and found my cheating wife in bed with a dude who was going through my wallet, tell you the truth, My cheating whore wife, her I would bludgeon with the nearest heavy object (my friend once taught me about personal safety his exact words "whenever I walk into a room I first identify my exits next I look for the nearest possible object I can use as a weapon") right there on the spot.

The dude would get it too, but not for screwing my wife, I understand that, but for not running for his life seeing my wallet I left behind when I left for work. I would not be right as a man letting someone that stupid keep stealing our oxygen.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

libtardz  








=




=


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> The USA “democrat party”, is no longer a political party. It is an anti-American terrorist Organization
> 
> Maybe  biden can get some government teslas instead of his 18 suburban convoy to go 20 miles. The government hasn't converted to electric vehicles. if anyone can afford them, is  this a money laundering administration.





Bro Bundy said:


> agreed its a terrorist org against america




At one time in another life, I was a union business agent and seen the democrat party up close and personal from the inside. 

I've been to Washington DC and sat at banquet tables with democrat party leaders and organizers.  

The democrat party is basically a globalist public relations firm selling American policy to their corporate globalist billionaire donors and corporate globalist elite.     It's a corporation in itself selling a product to the world ogliarchs. 

The democrat party and the corporate media, or any other globalist corporate interests are one in the same.  They're all financially and personally connected one way or another.  

The democrat party has represented wealthy elites from it's inception.  And it has operated from the same playbook. 

A hundred years ago, the democrat party would send thugs in white hoods out to terrorize communities and bully juries into verdicts they wanted.   They stayed in power by convincing poor white people that all of their problems were because of poor black people instead of the people in charge- them. 

Today, the democrat party keeps itself in power by convincing poor people of color that all of their problems are because of poor white people and not the people who have been in charge of their communities - the democrat party. 
They send thugs in black masks and hoods to intimidate communities and bully juries, etc. 

Same party, same agenda, same playbook. 

It's the idiots that refuse to see it and follow "the party" to blame.  Those cunts are going to fuck us all


----------



## Hughinn

Rot-Iron66 said:


> libtardz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =



The democrat party had no problem working with Columbian drug lord's during the crack epidemic because Heinz and del Monte were needing the banana republics of central America.  

Today they have no problem turning control of the American-mexican border over to the he drug cartels during the opioid epidemic because the corporate elite needs cheap labor and the democrat party needs illegal votes. 

These are the people that brainwashed liberals support.

It's truly wretched, the ignorant cunts really believe in the bullshit.  And will not see reality


----------



## lifter6973

Why do some people think that anyone who does not share all of their political opinions is an ignorant cunt? 
To me, anyone with the above mindset is an ignorant cunt. This means they only want an echo chamber and can't stand differing opinions. It also means they have tunnel vision.
The world is not an echo chamber and many areas are grey. Some ignorant cunts just don't get it.


----------



## Hughinn

At the heart of it, this ukranian conflict is just like any other in modern history. 

"Putin" is just another Boogeyman, like Saddam huessain.    The iragi war was about oil, more specifically, who profits off the sale and exploitation of the oil resources in Iraq.  

It was not, and will not be the Iraqi people.  But the globalist elite. 

Ukranian gas is next up.  And the corporate globalist elite want that gas, so they've created their Boogeyman with "Putin".  Next you'll see them howling that he has to go for the sake of "democracy" and "human rights".   

Which is to say, they're going to steal the resources of Ukrain and justify it by blaming Putin.    

That gas deposit is one of the richest in the world.  Enough to make the ukranian people very well off.    But they won't profit off it.   The corporate globalist elite will.  And the democrat party will see to that. 

Just like Iraq/Kuwait

See the pattern?


----------



## Hughinn

DNC propoganda is the MSM


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Someone can have the opinion that the earth is flat if they choose.   Despite what we all can see, that's just what they choose to believe.
> 
> While they're entitled to enjoy their stubborn ignorance if they choose, and we should respect their rights to do so, it doesn't mean they're not ignorant cunts.
> 
> If you want to convince me the earth is flat, I'm all ears.  And support your right to believe whatever you want.
> 
> But you're not going to convince me not to believe what I can see with my own eyes as demonstrably fact.


Why can't you state your opinion without calling names to anyone that doesn't agree with you?
When people do that, their opinions are automatically suspect and they appear to be major cunts.
Try separating your emotion from your statements and just state your opinion like a normal person.

Just because you have an opinion doesn't mean everyone has to agree to it. Many people think you are a cunt because you constantly have to attack others with name calling when stating your opinions.


----------



## Hughinn

Common observations and past history make it obvious to any rational person that this conflict in Ukrain is about the vast wealth of resources in Ukrain. 

Western corporate interests moving into Ukrain and getting wealthier by exploiting the natural resources of Ukrain is bad enough.  But a NATO contract in Ukrain and a massive corporate western globalist foothold in the region would definitely be a security concern for Russia.    Hence the demand that Ukrain avoid participation in NATO.

Why would joe Biden push Ukrain to join NATO?   Why would he go through such great effort to get the ukranian people to believe that would be in their best interest?  Why would he and Obama actively promote a coup to overthrow the existing government and install one that would escalate tensions with Russia?

Why would he stab the ukranian people in the back and refuse to protect them when he and Obama told them they would have Ukranian interest covered?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Common observations and past history make it obvious to any rational person that this conflict in Ukrain is about the vast wealth of resources in Ukrain.
> 
> Western corporate interests moving into Ukrain and getting wealthier by exploiting the natural resources of Ukrain is bad enough.  But a NATO contract in Ukrain and a massive corporate western globalist foothold in the region would definitely be a security concern for Russia.    Hence the demand that Ukrain avoid participation in NATO.
> 
> Why would joe Biden push Ukrain to join NATO?   Why would he go through such great effort to get the ukranian people to believe that would be in their best interest?  Why would he and Obama actively promote a coup to overthrow the existing government and install one that would escalate tensions with Russia?
> 
> Why would he stab the ukranian people in the back and refuse to protect them when he and Obama told them they would have Ukranian interest covered?


Better except the first sentence insinuating anyone who doesn't believe your opinion isn't rational.
Seriously, do you think you are going to sway anyone to your side by being insulting? All you are really doing is venting and injecting your vinegar into your opinion.


----------



## nissan11

lifter6973 said:


> Why can't you state your opinion without calling names to anyone that doesn't agree with you?
> When people do that, their opinions are automatically suspect and they appear to be major cunts.
> Try separating your emotion from your statements and just state your opinion like a normal person.
> 
> Just because you have an opinion doesn't mean everyone has to agree to it. Many people think you are a cunt because you constantly have to attack others with name calling when stating your opinions.


Refer to Jol's earlier post. People who insult others in an onlline political discussion care nothing about learning about the opinion of others. They turn discussions into arguments for the sole reason of having to 'win'.


----------



## Hughinn

In 1963 the united states under democrat party leadership discovered that Cuba was purchasing ballistic missles from Russia, and that Russia was helping them set up batteries inside Cuba for these weapons.  

The united states then told Russia to refrain from selling weapons to Cuba and cease assisting them in the development and installation of the weapons. 

Russia told the United States to fuck themselves because Cuba was a soverign nation and had the right to do what it wanted within its own borders and Russia would sell them weapons as long as they could pay. 

Reverse those roles and look at the situation in Ukrain.


----------



## Test_subject

nissan11 said:


> Refer to Jol's earlier post. People who insult others in an onlline political discussion care nothing about learning about the opinion of others. They turn discussions into arguments for the sole reason of having to 'win'.


Sophistry.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> Sophistry.


I had to google that. You are too damn smart.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Common observations and past history make it obvious to any rational person that this conflict in Ukrain is about the vast wealth of resources in Ukrain.
> 
> Western corporate interests moving into Ukrain and getting wealthier by exploiting the natural resources of Ukrain is bad enough.  But a NATO contract in Ukrain and a massive corporate western globalist foothold in the region would definitely be a security concern for Russia.    Hence the demand that Ukrain avoid participation in NATO.
> 
> Why would joe Biden push Ukrain to join NATO?   Why would he go through such great effort to get the ukranian people to believe that would be in their best interest?  Why would he and Obama actively promote a coup to overthrow the existing government and install one that would escalate tensions with Russia?
> 
> Why would he stab the ukranian people in the back and refuse to protect them when he and Obama told them they would have Ukranian interest covered?


Resources could have something to do with it. Sure. Probably. I don't think that is the primary reason the US wants countries to join NATO. I think it has more to do with people wanting doing the right thing. The right thing being building an alliance of nations to protect each other from bullies. I think they whole "USA should mind it's own business" mentality is very sad. 
Hugh, have you ever stood up for anyone being bullied whether it was in grade school or in recent years? If you did, was it for the sole reason that you thought you could somehow get money from the person being bullied? 
I think your above post is similar to my example, only, the bully and the person being bullied live in the same house as you, so everything affects everyone. We all live on the same tiny planet.


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> I had to google that. You are too damn smart.


Eh. I took a few philosophy electives in university.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Resources could have something to do with it. Sure. Probably. I don't think that is the primary reason the US wants countries to join NATO. I think it has more to do with people wanting doing the right thing. The right thing being building an alliance of nations to protect each other from bullies. I think they whole "USA should mind it's own business" mentality is very sad.
> Hugh, have you ever stood up for anyone being bullied whether it was in grade school or in recent years? If you did, was it for the sole reason that you thought you could somehow get money from the person being bullied?
> I think your above post is similar to my example, only, the bully and the person being bullied live in the same house as you, so everything affects everyone. We all live on the same tiny planet.



Fair enough.

But, I think you're assuming these people in charge have the same sense of morality that you and I do, but their actions say otherwise.

Why would our intelligence agencies and our government lie and send thousands of us off to war on completely made up bullshit?  See the iragi wmd lie.

Why would our own government lie and give people diseases to study it's long term effects?








						Tuskegee Syphilis Study - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Why did our government allow the systematic rape of young boys on US military bases ?




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




These people are manipulating your sense of morality to justify their own persuit of wealth and greed @nissan11

Putin may be a bad guy.  But so is Joe Biden.
Russia may be a geopolitical regional bully, but it pales in comparison to the united states, who literally bullies the entire globe.

So who is the bully here?  And who is standing up to them?

What are the real motivations behind the behavior?

Do you really believe we invaded Iraq to "liberate the Iraqi people"?     If so, then why did we allow afghan security forces to rape little boys on US military bases?

If Saddam huessain was a sworn enemy, then why did we install him as dictator to begin with?   Why did we create Osama bin laden? 
Why did we ally with Al queda in Syria to fight isis? 

Weren't we told Al queda and the Taliban were so evil that we had to defeat them at all costs?


----------



## Yano

Hughinn said:


> It's hard to see why it's so surprising to yano that joe biden and the democrat party are such liars.
> 
> They literally backed neo nazi nationalist groups in Ukraine to set up a coup and topple the government to install the one in Ukraine now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Neo-Nazi Question in Ukraine
> 
> 
> The real problem is actually the administration's over-engagement in this case -- as in meddling in the affairs of another state and trying to rearrange its domestic political machinery to suit Washington's agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the far-right took top posts in Ukraine’s power vacuum
> 
> 
> In the new Ukrainian government politicians linked to the far-right have taken posts from deputy prime minister to head of defence. We profile the nationalists filling the power vacuum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.channel4.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While simultaneously condemning nationalism here in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Russia that's pushed Ukraine to the brink of war | Seumas Milne
> 
> 
> Seumas Milne: The attempt to lever Kiev into the western camp by ousting an elected leader made conflict certain. It could be a threat to us all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe biden literally helped to oust an elected leader in Ukraine to establish the current Ukrainian government.   The same government that paid his son millions of dollars in consulting fees.
> 
> That shit happened.
> 
> And it's all about who profits from the sale of Ukrainian energy.


there are no more neo nazis in the ukraine than in baltimore ,, this is all right wing lies and russian propaganda that the ignorant keep repeating for russia.

how do I know this ,, years of running a 200 man clan in World of Tanks , I game with these people and have for years , I know ukrainians , I know russians , i know latvians , i talk to them some times daily ,,, what you are repeating is kremlin lies.. its disgusting ,, and when you talk to the ones that are smart enough to use VPN so they can see news out side their country and talk  freely about it , the average russian is scared , disgusted and wants putin gone. but they have been made to feel helpless for decades. so they do nothing. 

Putin got into power by bombing his own people  , entire apartment buildings were taking down by his KGB buddies and thats been verified and confirmed by several nations. He blamed nazi seperatists , which was a total lie ,, then used those lies to enter Donbass and Crimea eventually .. the man is a mass murderer and nothing to look at as a hero.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> there are no more neo nazis in the ukraine than in baltimore ,, this is all right wing lies and russian propaganda that the ignorant keep repeating for russia.
> 
> how do I know this ,, years of running a 200 man clan in World of Tanks , I game with these people and have for years , I know ukrainians , I know russians , i know latvians , i talk to them some times daily ,,, what you are repeating is kremlin lies.. its disgusting ,, and when you talk to the ones that are smart enough to use VPN so they can see news out side their country and talk  freely about it , the average russian is scared , disgusted and wants putin gone. but they have been made to feel helpless for decades. so they do nothing.
> 
> Putin got into power by bombing his own people  , entire apartment buildings were taking down by his KGB buddies and thats been verified and confirmed by several nations. He blamed nazi seperatists , which was a total lie ,, then used those lies to enter Donbass and Crimea eventually .. the man is a mass murderer and nothing to look at as a hero.



In other words, you say the news is fake.

And I ask you, if the news is fake, what does that mean for history.?

If Ukrain doesn't have a neo Nazi problem. Then neither does America. 

But that ain't what the democrat party says is it?


----------



## Yano

What the Republican Party needs is another Joe McCarthy. He would get rid of all the Putin supporters and commie sympathizers for sure. Trump and the rest of the wannabe cccp crowd would be fucked.


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> What the Republican Party needs is another Joe McCarthy. He would get rid of all the Putin supporters and commie sympathizers for sure. Trump and the rest of the wannabe cccp crowd would be fucked.
> 
> View attachment 19516


For I second there I almost thought you said Kevin McCarthy and was like why would we need another Trump bootlicker?


----------



## Yano

Hughinn said:


> In other words, you say the news is fake.
> 
> And I ask you, if the news is fake, what does that mean for history.?
> 
> If Ukrain doesn't have a neo Nazi problem. Then neither does America.
> 
> But that ain't what the democrat party says is it?


What I am saying is , both sides Red n Blue LIE yes ,, are you surprised by this ? Like a snake eating its own tail

History is ALWAYS decided by the victor. Right or Wrong , Truth or lies will never change that sadly.

An in my humble opinion America does not have a neonazi problem , a few hundred thousand idiots out of a few hundred million isn't a problem or an epidemic. Just means some folks need a ass kicking .... I also don't think we have a gun problem. There are far more responsible gun owners than jack asses that shoot people. 

The only way to hear the truth is to talk to the people that live there and in europe not watch it on the news. Ive said this over and over and still I hear idiotic shit like,, oh you're really a democrat ... or .. i drink kool aid put out by fake news haaahahaha

thats what pisses me off because as far as I know ,, I am one of the few people here that actually talks to people that live in that part of the world on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Achilleus

Every time I come in here now I feel like i'm watching Mom and Dad fighting for the sake of fighting. When they should be just having make up sex with each other.

Also, seems like everyone is so cynical and fed up with our propaganda that they're legit sipping Russian propaganda forgetting they do the same thing if not better.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Yano

Achilleus said:


> Every time I come in here now I feel like i'm watching Mom and Dad fighting for the sake of fighting. When they should be just having make up sex with each other.
> 
> Also, seems like everyone is so cynical and fed up with our propaganda that they're legit sipping Russian propaganda forgetting they do the same thing if not better.


Thank GOD that only happened once in my life ..... walked into the laundry room of all places there they were .... my old man looks up and blurts out ,,, 

 " Shouldn't ,,, Shouldn't you be in school or something !!!!" .. as i turned and ran out of the room ..... 

It was a saturday.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> What I am saying is , both sides Red n Blue LIE yes ,, are you surprised by this ? Like a snake eating its own tail
> 
> History is ALWAYS decided by the victor. Right or Wrong , Truth or lies will never change that sadly.
> 
> An in my humble opinion America does not have a neonazi problem , a few hundred thousand idiots out of a few hundred million isn't a problem or an epidemic. Just means some folks need a ass kicking .... I also don't think we have a gun problem. There are far more responsible gun owners than jack asses that shoot people.
> 
> The only way to hear the truth is to talk to the people that live there and in europe not watch it on the news. Ive said this over and over and still I hear idiotic shit like,, oh you're really a democrat ... or .. i drink kool aid put out by fake news haaahahaha
> 
> thats what pisses me off because as far as I know ,, I am one of the few people here that actually talks to people that live in that part of the world on a fairly regular basis.



Well, I agree with you for the most part.

Both/all sides lie and the truth is probably somewhere in the middle.

Which was exactly the point I was trying to make about the current Ukrain situation.

I don't doubt that many of the people you play online games with from eastern Europe have a bad opinion of Putin.

What would afghan people say about Barak Obama or joe Bidens?

What did many here in America say about Donald Trump?   "Facist" "dictator" etc.

What was the overall truth?


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> What the Republican Party needs is another Joe McCarthy. He would get rid of all the Putin supporters and commie sympathizers for sure. Trump and the rest of the wannabe cccp crowd would be fucked.
> 
> View attachment 19516



You've got to wonder what joe McCarthy would think about the modern democrat party and it's mad dash towards socialism.

Joe McCarthy was at war with communist ideology as applied by the soviet union. 

The guy was as anti communist as you could get.

The irony of his perpetual fears that communist ideologues had or would infiltrate mainstream American institutions and acadamia literally embody the democrat party exactly the way he foretold.

Perhaps we do need another joe McCarthy.

"We find ourselves in a position of impotency is not because our only powerful, potential enemy has sent men to invade our shores, but rather because of the traitorous actions of those who have been treated so well by this nation. It has not been the less fortunate or members of minority groups who have been selling this nation out, but rather those who have had all the benefits that the wealthiest nation on earth has had to offer — the finest homes, the finest college education, and the finest jobs in government we can give." - Joe McCarthy 1950.

Sound familiar?

Here's more.

"This is glaringly true in the State Department. There the bright young men who are born with silver spoons in their mouths are the ones who have been worst."

"… In my opinion the State Department, which is one of the most important government departments, is thoroughly infested with communists." - Joe McCarthy.

Wow.  He sounds alot like......  Donald Trump.


----------



## Joliver

Test_subject said:


> Sophistry.



My grandmother used to do that. She could recover a couch and chairs in no time flat. Leather, suede, or even pleather. She could do it all. 

Lost art, I tell ya what.


----------



## DF

Sonofabitch! It's taken me all morning to catch up here!


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> For I second there I almost thought you said Kevin McCarthy and was like why would we need another Trump bootlicker?



Dude, seriously. 

Joe McCarthy would make both Donald Trump and Kevin McCarthy look like liberals if he were here today.  

Look up McCarthyism and the red scare.  
I get that you hate Donald Trump for whatever reason but......damn.  

At least know what you're talking about


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Dude, seriously.
> 
> Joe McCarthy would make both Donald Trump and Kevin McCarthy look like liberals if he were here today.
> 
> Look up McCarthyism and the red scare.
> I get that you hate Donald Trump for whatever reason but......damn.
> 
> At least know what you're talking about


God it was a joke. I know about Joe McCarthy. Man you can be pretty dense.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> God it was a joke. I know about Joe McCarthy. Man you can be pretty dense.




Uh huh.  A joke 🤔


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Uh huh.  A joke 🤔


This is why I don't care what you think. You are an idiot.


----------



## Iron1

DF said:


> Sonofabitch! It's taken me all morning to catch up here!


Was it worth the time?


----------



## lifter6973

Iron1 said:


> Was it worth the time?


If you like to read posts about a guy trying to argue with everyone and claiming his opinion is the only one that matters, then yes.
Also if you like to be told never to trust the media by the same guy above only to have him try to validate his opinions with media story links or even wikipedia, then yes, its absolutely worth it to catch up.


----------



## DF

Iron1 said:


> Was it worth the time?


No….. 😂😂😂


----------



## Yano

Hughinn said:


> You've got to wonder what joe McCarthy would think about the modern democrat party and it's mad dash towards socialism.
> 
> Joe McCarthy was at war with communist ideology as applied by the soviet union.
> 
> The guy was as anti communist as you could get.
> 
> The irony of his perpetual fears that communist ideologues had or would infiltrate mainstream American institutions and acadamia literally embody the democrat party exactly the way he foretold.
> 
> Perhaps we do need another joe McCarthy.
> 
> "We find ourselves in a position of impotency is not because our only powerful, potential enemy has sent men to invade our shores, but rather because of the traitorous actions of those who have been treated so well by this nation. It has not been the less fortunate or members of minority groups who have been selling this nation out, but rather those who have had all the benefits that the wealthiest nation on earth has had to offer — the finest homes, the finest college education, and the finest jobs in government we can give." - Joe McCarthy 1950.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Here's more.
> 
> "This is glaringly true in the State Department. There the bright young men who are born with silver spoons in their mouths are the ones who have been worst."
> 
> "… In my opinion the State Department, which is one of the most important government departments, is thoroughly infested with communists." - Joe McCarthy.
> 
> Wow.  He sounds alot like......  Donald Trump.


you cant look at fact and twist everything like a child ,, its actually sad to talk to you there are glimmers of intelligence ,, and then ... well ... have a nice day.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> you cant look at fact and twist everything like a child ,, its actually sad to talk to you there are glimmers of intelligence ,, and then ... well ... have a nice day.



Your ideas are very twisted and inaccurate.   Almost fairy tale child like. Complete with heroes, villains, devils and Boogeymen. Real history isn't so simple. 

My statements of joe McCarthy are very accurate historically.   The quotes are straight from McCarthy himself.

The BBC and yahoo news are not "right wing propoganda" and any news you don't like to hear is not "Russian disinformation"

You've got some bizzare romanticist type vision of what you think the truth is and it's simply way off reality.

I don't mind debating you, but I do ask that you stick to the subject matter on debate and stop the juvenile insults


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> you cant look at fact and twist everything like a child ,, its actually sad to talk to you there are glimmers of intelligence ,, and then ... well ... have a nice day.


Essentially there is potential but then a hard crash every time to remind you that the perceived potential was just a mirage. Rinse. Repeat. Every fucking time.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Your ideas are very twisted and inaccurate.   Almost fairy tale child like. Complete with heroes, villains, devils and Boogeymen. Real history isn't so simple.
> 
> My statements of joe McCarthy are very accurate historically.   The quotes are straight from McCarthy himself.
> 
> The BBC and yahoo news are not "right wing propoganda" and any news you don't like to hear is not "Russian disinformation"
> 
> You've got some bizzare romanticist type vision of what you think the truth is and it's simply way off reality.
> 
> I don't mind debating you, but I do ask that you stick to the subject matter on debate and stop the juvenile insults


I thought you said all news was untrustworthy.  I mean by your logic if BBC and Yahoo news are not right wing, then they are MSM and for sure can never, ever, ever be trusted. AMIRITE


----------



## Yano

Useful Idiot 

In political jargon, a _*useful idiot*_ is a derogatory term for a person perceived as propagandizing for a cause without fully comprehending the cause's goals, and who is cynically used by the cause's leaders. The term was originally used during the Cold War to describe non-communists regarded as susceptible to communist propaganda and manipulation. The term has often been attributed to Vladimir Lenin, but this attribution has not been substantiated.

This is what Donald Trump turned out to be. 

And he wasnt just used by the russians and the chinese and the north koreans. Mcconnell played him like a fiddle to get every thing he had been holding back on his  desk through the odummer years slammed through and all the judges he had set aside. That was brilliant. McConnell is a genius I got some issues with mitch but the guy is a political genius ,, he stroked Trumps ego to get the job done for the Republican party that he had put on hold. 

What McConnell and others like Chuck Grassley didnt realize is just how dangerous to democracy and the nation trump could actually be. They needed a simpleton to get things passed with out questions ,, just a simple ,, oh but surely you mr president as smart as you are can see why we have to do this ... and donald would look confused then nod and sign things he had absolutely no clue of. 

I don't think they counted on trumps mad king delusion  and the amount of lies and damage he would do. 

Of course they cant admit they made a mistake publicly , McConnell and the rest would look like a fools coming clean. With all the loonies that believe his lies its dangerous for them to veer to far away too fast . Thats the problem when you ride a tiger , when you get off , it tries to eat you. 

I know I will never vote for him again I learned my lesson I did the first time and was embarassed of him in days with his delusional lie about his crowd size at the innauguration ... he was already lying and it only got worse and more twisted over time.

 I took my lumps and saw through all this bullshit , I wish others would be adult enough to do the same. Trump is not a Republican , he is a living front page of the National Enquirer and no more credible. 

People scream about the vote count ... 7 million votes Trump lost by .. its not possible they all cry and scream ...  50 states ,,, 7 million ... thats only 140,000 people in each state .. but they scream noooo no no its not possible ... please hahahaah you cant be that stupid. 

Donald Trump is screaming like a child that can't get his way , the ONLY person  that cheated Donnie , was Donnie ,, not Biden , not some conspiracy , not space lasers and hugo chavez .. Trump was a huge disappointment to many life long conservative republicans that's why we didn't vote for him twice. 6 people in our family voted for him the first time ,,, only 2 the second. I am sure this happened in many families across the nation.  We are all life long republicans so don't start your ,, your a dem bullshit cus you'll sound retarded. 

Why a lot of people didnt vote for Trump the second time is no ones fault but his own ... but his ego will never let him see that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> If you like to read posts about a guy trying to argue with everyone and claiming his opinion is the only one that matters, then yes.
> Also if you like to be told never to trust the media by the same guy above only to have him try to validate his opinions with media story links or even wikipedia, then yes, its absolutely worth it to catch up.


@Hughinn has been behaving himself. He posts his opinions, without insults, and you keep trolling and baiting him. Post up some of your stuff minus the insults and you'd actually have a reasonable debate going.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @Hughinn has been behaving himself. He posts his opinions, without insults, and you keep trolling and baiting him. Post up some of your stuff minus the insults and you'd actually have a reasonable debate going.


really?  Look back a little further.  I wouldn't have posted anything. He couldn't help himself. You can start with post 1706.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> really?  Look back a little further.  I wouldn't have posted anything. He couldn't help himself. You can start with post 1706.


There's no insults. He's been doing well since you guys supposedly forgave each other.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There's no insults. He's been doing well since you guys supposedly forgave each other.


He told me to know what I was talking about before posting when I made a joke quoting Yano's post.

I don't know why he felt the need to even quote me there when I made no reference to him.
When I told him it was a joke and I knew the person Yano referenced, he questioned it.

Fuck that idiot piece of shit.

No disrespect to you bro but I won't put up with that guy giving me shit. He posts way too much dumb shit for me to just lie down and take it. I have no respect for him.
Bottom line, if he calls me out, I will answer. That's my MO.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> He told me to know what I was talking about before posting when I made a joke quoting Yano's post.
> 
> I don't know why he felt the need to even quote me there when I made no reference to him.
> When I told him it was a joke and I knew the person Yano referenced, he questioned it.
> 
> Fuck that idiot piece of shit.
> 
> No disrespect to you bro but I won't put up with that guy giving me shit. He posts way too much dumb shit for me to just lie down and take it. I have no respect for him.
> Bottom line, if he calls me out, I will answer. That's my MO.



I've called you out multiple times.  

Posted myself here, and begged you to insult me in person.  

Like the cunt you are,  you've declined. And keep talking shit like a chuiaua yapping at a bulldog.  

I can't do anything about it,  because you're a pussy.  And this is the internet.  Gives a cunt like you a shield to hide behind. 

You'll see that you are actually completely ignorant on the subject at hand, as most likely you are in most things in life.

Who is willam burns?    He's joe bidens cia director.  

But he's also Obamas ambassador who stated that Ukrainian membership to nato would be a real problem for Russian security.  

You're a cunt.  You don't know shit about anything except being a cunt.  

I wish you were man enough for us to settle this in person, but you ain't. 

So really man.  Shut the fuck up.  And let us who are interested and knowledgeable on the subject debate it without your childish bullshit  interrupting it.   Really.

This is an interesting subject for people who aren't cunts and really want to know what's going on.  And your a petty, childish distraction.  
So kindly, butt the fuck out.....please.   you just a bitch little boy interjection into conversation  well over your head.  

So just fuck off.    Seriously.


----------



## GSgator

I’ll be back here to say my goodbyes  when the nukes fly .


----------



## Swiper.

Yano said:


> Useful Idiot
> 
> In political jargon, a _*useful idiot*_ is a derogatory term for a person perceived as propagandizing for a cause without fully comprehending the cause's goals, and who is cynically used by the cause's leaders. The term was originally used during the Cold War to describe non-communists regarded as susceptible to communist propaganda and manipulation. The term has often been attributed to Vladimir Lenin, but this attribution has not been substantiated.
> 
> This is what Donald Trump turned out to be.
> 
> And he wasnt just used by the russians and the chinese and the north koreans. Mcconnell played him like a fiddle to get every thing he had been holding back on his desk through the odummer years slammed through and all the judges he had set aside. That was brilliant. McConnell is a genius I got some issues with mitch but the guy is a political genius ,, he stroked Trumps ego to get the job done for the Republican party that he had put on hold.
> 
> What McConnell and others like Chuck Grassley didnt realize is just how dangerous to democracy and the nation trump could actually be. They needed a simpleton to get things passed with out questions ,, just a simple ,, oh but surely you mr president as smart as you are can see why we have to do this ... and donald would look confused then nod and sign things he had absolutely no clue of.
> 
> I don't think they counted on trumps mad king delusion and the amount of lies and damage he would do.
> 
> Of course they cant admit they made a mistake publicly , McConnell and the rest would look like a fools coming clean. With all the loonies that believe his lies its dangerous for them to veer to far away too fast . Thats the problem when you ride a tiger , when you get off , it tries to eat you.
> 
> I know I will never vote for him again I learned my lesson I did the first time and was embarassed of him in days with his delusional lie about his crowd size at the innauguration ... he was already lying and it only got worse and more twisted over time.
> 
> I took my lumps and saw through all this bullshit , I wish others would be adult enough to do the same. Trump is not a Republican , he is a living front page of the National Enquirer and no more credible.
> 
> People scream about the vote count ... 7 million votes Trump lost by .. its not possible they all cry and scream ... 50 states ,,, 7 million ... thats only 140,000 people in each state .. but they scream noooo no no its not possible ... please hahahaah you cant be that stupid.
> 
> Donald Trump is screaming like a child that can't get his way , the ONLY person that cheated Donnie , was Donnie ,, not Biden , not some conspiracy , not space lasers and hugo chavez .. Trump was a huge disappointment to many life long conservative republicans that's why we didn't vote for him twice. 6 people in our family voted for him the first time ,,, only 2 the second. I am sure this happened in many families across the nation. We are all life long republicans so don't start your ,, your a dem bullshit cus you'll sound retarded.
> 
> Why a lot of people didnt vote for Trump the second time is no ones fault but his own ... but his ego will never let him see that.



You don’t like Trump personally I can understand that, but what did you not like about his policies foreign and domestic? what was wrong with them in your view?


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I've called you out multiple times.
> 
> Posted myself here, and begged you to insult me in person.
> 
> Like the cunt you are,  you've declined. And keep talking shit like a chuiaua yapping at a bulldog.
> 
> I can't do anything about it,  because you're a pussy.  And this is the internet.  Gives a cunt like you a shield to hide behind.
> 
> You'll see that you are actually completely ignorant on the subject at hand, as most likely you are in most things in life.
> 
> Who is willam burns?    He's joe bidens cia director.
> 
> But he's also Obamas ambassador who stated that Ukrainian membership to nato would be a real problem for Russian security.
> 
> You're a cunt.  You don't know shit about anything except being a cunt.
> 
> I wish you were man enough for us to settle this in person, but you ain't.
> 
> So really man.  Shut the fuck up.  And let us who are interested and knowledgeable on the subject debate it without your childish bullshit  interrupting it.   Really.
> 
> This is an interesting subject for people who aren't cunts and really want to know what's going on.  And your a petty, childish distraction.
> So kindly, butt the fuck out.....please.   you just a bitch little boy interjection into conversation  well over your head.
> 
> So just fuck off.    Seriously.


You ignorant little gimp fool. All you had to do was STFU and that would have been it. This is on you. Its simple you dummy. Don't respond to my posts and don't say anything about me. Otherwise, fuck you. I don't want to hear your bitching when you are the one calling me out.

You understand you dumb motherfucker?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

@lifter6973 and @Hughinn
Go to the flame forum. Fight it out there.
Insults do nothing for either argument.

Is it worth catching a ban?


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @lifter6973 and @Hughinn
> Go to the flame forum. Fight it out there.
> Insults do nothing for either argument.
> 
> Is it worth catching a ban?


Now that makes sense. If Uncle Rapey wants to continue calling me out, he should do it in the flame forum. I agree we are both derailing this thread (although its been derailed by a lot of other things) as I will respond to Uncle Rapey when he calls for me to.

 I'm down with moving to the flame forum if Uncle Rapey can follow rules this time.

I started a thread. @Hughinn, feel free to call me out here




__





						Loading…
					





					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Yano

Swiper. said:


> You don’t like Trump personally I can understand that, but what did you not like about his policies foreign and domestic? what was wrong with them in your view?


Well for one , he has zero policies of his own , everything was a parrot of some one else. His foreign policy was to make us a laughing stock at the UN , not understand why NATO is needed and important for world security , and his America first crap is just plain stupid and an attempt to move this nation backward in time 50 years. Shutting this nation off from the world is not how to make it successful. China made him look like a fool but not before Ivanka got her pile of patents approved and her clothing line up and running , the Russians played him for a fool even though he loves to lie about it and putin almost had him convinced to pull us out of NATO , the North Koreans ,, again went into full development on new missles while he was bragging up a non existent love affair.  

Did he have a domestic policy ? all he did was use a border we knew was porous and already in need of work as a distraction to the fact that he did nothing else but play golf and sign things that McConnell put on his desk for him like a  toddler. As far as I can see Trump did nothing for this nation ,, not one damn thing. It was a totally wasted 4 years. Fuck I'm still waiting on infrastructure week lol

The guy in my opinion was just a signature for my man Mitch McConnell to get important shit done he couldn't with a Dem president , other than that , trump was a complete waste of time. 

People don't seem to remember that almost everything they claim Trump accomplished ,,,, Mitch McConnell had saved for years .. it didn't matter who sat in the office as long as they were Republican. You want to thank some one for anything Trump got done in office ,, thank McConnell


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> Well for one , he has zero policies of his own , everything was a parrot of some one else. His foreign policy was to make us a laughing stock at the UN , not understand why NATO is needed and important for world security , and his America first crap is just plain stupid and an attempt to move this nation backward in time 50 years. Shutting this nation off from the world is not how to make it successful. China made him look like a fool but not before Ivanka got her pile of patents approved and her clothing line up and running , the Russians played him for a fool even though he loves to lie about it and putin almost had him convinced to pull us out of NATO , the North Koreans ,, again went into full development on new missles while he was bragging up a non existent love affair.
> 
> Did he have a domestic policy ? all he did was use a border we knew was porous and already in need of work as a distraction to the fact that he did nothing else but play golf and sign things that McConnell put on his desk for him like a  toddler. As far as I can see Trump did nothing for this nation ,, not one damn thing. It was a totally wasted 4 years. Fuck I'm still waiting on infrastructure week lol
> 
> The guy in my opinion was just a signature for my man Mitch McConnell to get important shit done he couldn't with a Dem president , other than that , trump was a complete waste of time.
> 
> People don't seem to remember that almost everything they claim Trump accomplished ,,,, Mitch McConnell had saved for years .. it didn't matter who sat in the office as long as they were Republican. You want to thank some one for anything Trump got done in office ,, thank McConnell


Well then… Mitch McConnell for 2024!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Test_subject

Remember when this thread was about Ukraine?

Once arguments devolve to back and forth name calling and petty personal attacks, nobody looks good and there are no winners, so why continue?


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well then… Mitch McConnell for 2024!!!


McConnell is a self-serving, corrupt cunt, but you can’t argue with his ability to get shit done.

It’s actually quite remarkable.

Edit: I mean in the senate. His state is a shit hole.


----------



## RiR0

I voted for Jo Jorgensen


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> Remember when this thread was about Ukraine?
> 
> Once arguments devolve to back and forth name calling and petty personal attacks, nobody looks good and there are no winners, so why continue?


I don’t think there’s anything really going on in the Ukraine. The MSM hasn’t reported anything significantly different. It must be yet another fucked up and failed Biden agenda. I can’t wait to see what he does next.


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t think there’s anything really going on in the Ukraine. The MSM hasn’t reported anything significantly different. It must be yet another fucked up and failed Biden agenda. I can’t wait to see what he does next.


There’s definitely shit happening over there, but I don’t trust what we’re being fed by the media.

 His next move SHOULD be to green light the Canada to US pipeline, but we both know the chances of that happening.  Somehow it’s more green to transport overseas oil in ships that burn more fuel in one trip than hundreds of thousands of cars do in a year than to use North American oil.

Not sure how, but that’s what I’ve been told.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## RiR0

Skullcrusher said:


>


Have in-laws in Kentucky can confirm that state is ran like shit


----------



## GSgator

SWAMP CREATURE his wife that’s another story  give her a quick lookieloo China owns them both. We need to vote out these type of lifetime corrupt politicians if we can.


----------



## lifter6973

Skullcrusher said:


>


Hey, but they do have the highest rates of cancer in the country so there's that.


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> Hey, but they do have the highest rates of cancer in the country so there's that.


Hey, number one is number one. 

File that under W.


----------



## Swiper.

Yano said:


> Well for one , he has zero policies of his own , everything was a parrot of some one else. His foreign policy was to make us a laughing stock at the UN , not understand why NATO is needed and important for world security , and his America first crap is just plain stupid and an attempt to move this nation backward in time 50 years. Shutting this nation off from the world is not how to make it successful. China made him look like a fool but not before Ivanka got her pile of patents approved and her clothing line up and running , the Russians played him for a fool even though he loves to lie about it and putin almost had him convinced to pull us out of NATO , the North Koreans ,, again went into full development on new missles while he was bragging up a non existent love affair.
> 
> Did he have a domestic policy ? all he did was use a border we knew was porous and already in need of work as a distraction to the fact that he did nothing else but play golf and sign things that McConnell put on his desk for him like a toddler. As far as I can see Trump did nothing for this nation ,, not one damn thing. It was a totally wasted 4 years. Fuck I'm still waiting on infrastructure week lol
> 
> The guy in my opinion was just a signature for my man Mitch McConnell to get important shit done he couldn't with a Dem president , other than that , trump was a complete waste of time.
> 
> People don't seem to remember that almost everything they claim Trump accomplished ,,,, Mitch McConnell had saved for years .. it didn't matter who sat in the office as long as they were Republican. You want to thank some one for anything Trump got done in office ,, thank McConnell



interesting perspective. 

I don’t believe we should be entangled or a member of a world government. Like NATO and the UN. 
NATO hardly even benefits us. it’s seems to me like a massive benefit to all the other countries. 

imo The UN is a completely worthless world government too. it’s nothing but a waste of money time and space. 



I thought Trump’s foreign policy was good considering he didn’t get us into any wars like every other president in my lifetime. 

his domestic policy was not to my liking because Trumps a big government republican, printed and spent money like crazy too. 

I voted for Trump twice. I’m just a few issue voter. reduce or eliminate my taxes. support the second amendment and Supreme Court judges. he did ok with those.


----------



## white ape

can someone explain to me the Neo-nazi thing about Ukrainian? I saw a few pages back and in other posts that the Neo-nazis in Ukraine were back by (the US?) to overthrow the government that was in place and then a jew was put in charge of the country? I really don't know anything about this exact situation. My immediate thought is "wouldn't the neo-nazis just over through the jewish government as soon as to was in place if they had just overthrown the previous government? or are Neo-nazis not anti-semetic anymore? or is this exaggerated?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

white ape said:


> can someone explain to me the Neo-nazi thing about Ukrainian? I saw a few pages back and in other posts that the Neo-nazis in Ukraine were back by (the US?) to overthrow the government that was in place and then a jew was put in charge of the country? I really don't know anything about this exact situation. My immediate thought is "wouldn't the neo-nazis just over through the jewish government as soon as to was in place if they had just overthrown the previous government? or are Neo-nazis not anti-semetic anymore? or is this exaggerated?




It's a very long story. I will give the readers digest version. 

In WW2 the West of Ukraine kinda ish sided with the Nazis while the east sided with Russia.  This started when it was the Empire of Rus. The speaking of certain languages were banned depending on where you were.  When the Soviet Union starved millions to death they were kinda united against the Russians.  Over time this rift between the two has open up again. The east wants to be closer to Russia and the West closer to Europe.  

During 2014 a LOT of Western Ukrainians started militias.  A few of the largest had their roots in Nazism.  They have grown in size and power since officially being incorporated into the military.  They won't go against their Jewish prime minister as he is arming and funding them.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

@Bro Bundy 

You were right. 









						Facebook allows posts calling for violence against "Russian invaders"
					

But the company says calls for violence against Russian civilians will not be allowed.




					www.google.ca
				













						Facebook Allows Praise of Neo-Nazi Ukrainian Battalion If It Fights Russian Invasion
					

The reversal raises questions about Facebook’s blacklist-based content moderation, which critics say lacks nuance and context.




					theintercept.com


----------



## lifter6973

Human_Backhoe said:


> @Bro Bundy
> 
> You were right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook allows posts calling for violence against "Russian invaders"
> 
> 
> But the company says calls for violence against Russian civilians will not be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook Allows Praise of Neo-Nazi Ukrainian Battalion If It Fights Russian Invasion
> 
> 
> The reversal raises questions about Facebook’s blacklist-based content moderation, which critics say lacks nuance and context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theintercept.com


@Bro Bundy was right? Is this some kind of early April Fools joke?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

@white ape 

A good read on recent ongoing's





__





						GT investigates: Evidence suggests US may have supported neo-Nazi Azov Battalion - Global Times
					






					www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## Human_Backhoe

lifter6973 said:


> @Bro Bundy was right? Is this some kind of early April Fools joke?




Hahaha. With Facebook allowing threats of violence against Russians this will eventually take a nasty turn.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I’m ready to fuck someone up


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m ready to fuck someone up


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Points for demolition man reference!


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 19546


That movie is a good look what the future will be


----------



## Joliver

Human_Backhoe said:


> Points for demolition man reference!



You know, they said all of Wesley snipes base stealing scenes in major league were in slo-mo because he was the slowest human alive.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Joliver said:


> You know, they said all of Wesley snipes base stealing scenes in major league were in slo-mo because he was the slowest human alive.



The IRS certainly had no issues catching up with him


----------



## Joliver

Human_Backhoe said:


> The IRS certainly had no issues catching up with him



Too soon. 😑


----------



## lifter6973

Human_Backhoe said:


> The IRS certainly had no issues catching up with him


----------



## Human_Backhoe

On that note I'm headed for bed hahah. Later boys!


----------



## Bro Bundy

what an embarrassment she turned out to be my god man....I thought hillary had a horrible laugh this cunt is even worse


----------



## white ape

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m ready to fuck someone up


agreed. My wife and kid are both Russian citizens. Kid is also US citizen and working on wife's citizenship. These people calling for US property owned by Russians to be seized is crazy. Glad everything is jointly owned.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I knew this was coming I could feel it..


----------



## Yano

Human_Backhoe said:


> It's a very long story. I will give the readers digest version.
> 
> In WW2 the West of Ukraine kinda ish sided with the Nazis while the east sided with Russia.  This started when it was the Empire of Rus. The speaking of certain languages were banned depending on where you were.  When the Soviet Union starved millions to death they were kinda united against the Russians.  Over time this rift between the two has open up again. The east wants to be closer to Russia and the West closer to Europe.
> 
> During 2014 a LOT of Western Ukrainians started militias.  A few of the largest had their roots in Nazism.  They have grown in size and power since officially being incorporated into the military.  They won't go against their Jewish prime minister as he is arming and funding them.


the white power nazis that took over donbass and other regions ... are putins chechen human scum .... dont forget that.


----------



## Hughinn

white ape said:


> can someone explain to me the Neo-nazi thing about Ukrainian? I saw a few pages back and in other posts that the Neo-nazis in Ukraine were back by (the US?) to overthrow the government that was in place and then a jew was put in charge of the country? I really don't know anything about this exact situation. My immediate thought is "wouldn't the neo-nazis just over through the jewish government as soon as to was in place if they had just overthrown the previous government? or are Neo-nazis not anti-semetic anymore? or is this exaggerated?





Human_Backhoe said:


> It's a very long story. I will give the readers digest version.
> 
> In WW2 the West of Ukraine kinda ish sided with the Nazis while the east sided with Russia.  This started when it was the Empire of Rus. The speaking of certain languages were banned depending on where you were.  When the Soviet Union starved millions to death they were kinda united against the Russians.  Over time this rift between the two has open up again. The east wants to be closer to Russia and the West closer to Europe.
> 
> During 2014 a LOT of Western Ukrainians started militias.  A few of the largest had their roots in Nazism.  They have grown in size and power since officially being incorporated into the military.  They won't go against their Jewish prime minister as he is arming and funding them.





white ape said:


> agreed. My wife and kid are both Russian citizens. Kid is also US citizen and working on wife's citizenship. These people calling for US property owned by Russians to be seized is crazy. Glad everything is jointly owned.





Yano said:


> the white power nazis that took over donbass and other regions ... are putins chechen human scum .... dont forget that.




Those are good questions.

@Yano is dead wrong.  In fact his statement is ass backwards.

The neo Nazi movement in Ukrain was part of a revolution that overthrew the ukranian government and installed the current one.

It was called the miadan revolution.









						Revolution of Dignity - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




It was a US backed color revolution to oust the pro Russian government and install the current NATO friendly government.

The neo Nazi movement in Ukrain was part of this revolution.









						A US-Backed, Far Right–Led Revolution in Ukraine Helped Bring Us to the Brink of War
					

In 2014 Ukraine, great power gamesmanship, righteous anger at a corrupt status quo, and opportunistic far-right extremists toppled the government in the Maidan Revolution. Today’s crisis in Ukraine can’t be understood without understanding Maidan.




					jacobinmag.com
				




The seperatist movement in Crimea and Donetsk were in response to this revolution, that revolution was orchestrated by the US.   That's where the neo Nazi movement was.

Not in Crimea or donabas


----------



## Hughinn

Human_Backhoe said:


> @Bro Bundy
> 
> You were right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook allows posts calling for violence against "Russian invaders"
> 
> 
> But the company says calls for violence against Russian civilians will not be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook Allows Praise of Neo-Nazi Ukrainian Battalion If It Fights Russian Invasion
> 
> 
> The reversal raises questions about Facebook’s blacklist-based content moderation, which critics say lacks nuance and context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theintercept.com



@Yano  you see here Facebook allowing posts of neo Nazi groups in Ukrain.

That's those same groups that worked with US intelligence to overthrow the previous ukranian government and install the current one. 

Nothing to do with the donabas or Crimea seperatist movements. Would you like to discuss the Crimea and Donetsk seperatist movement?

Facebook is suddenly friendly to antisemitic neo Nazis?   Lol.   That's because those groups are serving the globalists interest in the current ukranian conflict.


----------



## Bro Bundy

during ww2 many ukranians did work with nazis to hunt down jews in hiding ..My fathers grandfather was killed this way


----------



## Hughinn

Bro Bundy said:


> during ww2 many ukranians did work with nazis to hunt down jews in hiding ..My fathers grandfather was killed this way



Excellent point. 

I mentioned this before. 

The red/Bolshevik party of the Russian revolution was very predominantly Jewish and communist in ideology. 

The white party was socialist and largely anti semitic. 

The Ukrain was an early stronghold of the white party early in the revolution and your absolutely correct that that type of shit did go on in Ukrain.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> Well for one , he has zero policies of his own , everything was a parrot of some one else. His foreign policy was to make us a laughing stock at the UN , not understand why NATO is needed and important for world security , and his America first crap is just plain stupid and an attempt to move this nation backward in time 50 years. Shutting this nation off from the world is not how to make it successful. China made him look like a fool but not before Ivanka got her pile of patents approved and her clothing line up and running , the Russians played him for a fool even though he loves to lie about it and putin almost had him convinced to pull us out of NATO , the North Koreans ,, again went into full development on new missles while he was bragging up a non existent love affair.
> 
> Did he have a domestic policy ? all he did was use a border we knew was porous and already in need of work as a distraction to the fact that he did nothing else but play golf and sign things that McConnell put on his desk for him like a  toddler. As far as I can see Trump did nothing for this nation ,, not one damn thing. It was a totally wasted 4 years. Fuck I'm still waiting on infrastructure week lol
> 
> The guy in my opinion was just a signature for my man Mitch McConnell to get important shit done he couldn't with a Dem president , other than that , trump was a complete waste of time.
> 
> People don't seem to remember that almost everything they claim Trump accomplished ,,,, Mitch McConnell had saved for years .. it didn't matter who sat in the office as long as they were Republican. You want to thank some one for anything Trump got done in office ,, thank McConnell




NATO was a weapon created to stop the spread of communism from the former soviet union.

Since the soviet union doesn't exist anymore, where is the need for NATO?  Much less NATO expansion, if not to posture aggressively towards Russia?

Many foreign policy experts have that same opinion.

_"In June 1997, 50 prominent foreign policy experts signed an open letter to Clinton, saying, “We believe that the current U.S. led effort to expand NATO … is a policy error of historic proportions” that would “unsettle European stability.”

In 2008, Burns, then the American ambassador to Moscow, wrote to Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice: “Ukrainian entry into NATO is the brightest of all redlines for the Russian elite (not just Putin). In more than two and a half years of conversations with key Russian players, from knuckle-draggers in the dark recesses of the Kremlin to Putin’s sharpest liberal critics, I have yet to find anyone who views Ukraine in NATO as anything other than a direct challenge to Russian interests"_

The american ambassador to Moscow who wrote that letter is a guy named William Burns.  Does that sound familiar?

It should because he's Joe Bidens current CIA director.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> NATO was a weapon created to stop the spread of communism from the former soviet union.
> 
> Since the soviet union doesn't exist anymore, where is the need for NATO?  Much less NATO expansion, if not to posture aggressively towards Russia?
> 
> Many foreign policy experts have that same opinion.
> 
> _"In June 1997, 50 prominent foreign policy experts signed an open letter to Clinton, saying, “We believe that the current U.S. led effort to expand NATO … is a policy error of historic proportions” that would “unsettle European stability.”
> 
> In 2008, Burns, then the American ambassador to Moscow, wrote to Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice: “Ukrainian entry into NATO is the brightest of all redlines for the Russian elite (not just Putin). In more than two and a half years of conversations with key Russian players, from knuckle-draggers in the dark recesses of the Kremlin to Putin’s sharpest liberal critics, I have yet to find anyone who views Ukraine in NATO as anything other than a direct challenge to Russian interests"_
> 
> The american ambassador to Moscow who wrote that letter is a guy named William Burns.  Does that sound familiar?
> 
> It should because he's Joe Bidens current CIA director.



Are you saying communism is completely gone in the world? 

I like using comparative examples. Let's say there was a string of robberies in a western town. That town formed a police force to deter the robbers. I think you are saying once a robber has been caught that there is no need for the police anymore. 
I disagree. I think the presence of the police is a deterrent to bad guys.


----------



## nissan11

I will add something. It seems as though Russia is being very careful not attack and NATO countries. 
If Ukraine was not partly bordered by NATO countries do you think there is a better chance that Russia expands it's invasion beyond the Ukrainian border? If Poland was being a good neighbor and aiding in Ukraine immigration and giving military aid as they are now, BUT they were all alone and not part of any alliance, do you think they would be a safe as they are right now?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Are you saying communism is completely gone in the world?
> 
> I like using comparative examples. Let's say there was a string of robberies in a western town. That town formed a police force to deter the robbers. I think you are saying once a robber has been caught that there is no need for the police anymore.
> I disagree. I think the presence of the police is a deterrent to bad guys.



I'm certainly not saying Communism is gone from the world @nissan11    just look at the ideology and policies of the democrat party.   You'll see communist ideology growing rapidly. 

What I am saying is that NATO was created to stop the spread of communism and the coalition of the soviet union.   The Russian people themselves overthrew that regime and the people with large vested interest responsible for the soviet union have since left for other parts the world, like Israel and the united kingdom where they lobby our government on anti Russian policies.  

The wealthy people in Russia who helped overthrow the soviet union are now the people getting their shit confiscated by the US government with absolutely no proof of wrongdoing whatsoever. 

NATO was not a policeman.  It was a weapon created to fight the soviet union.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> I'm certainly not saying Communism is gone from the world @nissan11    just look at the ideology and policies of the democrat party.   You'll see communist ideology growing rapidly.
> 
> What I am saying is that NATO was created to stop the spread of communism and the coalition of the soviet union.   The Russian people themselves overthrew that regime and the people with large vested interest responsible for the soviet union have since left for other parts the world, like Israel and the united kingdom where they lobby our government on anti Russian policies.
> 
> The wealthy people in Russia who helped overthrow the soviet union are now the people getting their shit confiscated by the US government with absolutely no proof of wrongdoing whatsoever.
> 
> NATO was not a policeman.  It was a weapon created to fight the soviet union.


The Democratic Party is a pro-corporate party. Calling them a communist party is laughable.

Why do you think Big Tech sucks their dick so hard?

The Democrats would be considered a right wing party in a lot of countries.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I will add something. It seems as though Russia is being very careful not attack and NATO countries.
> If Ukraine was not partly bordered by NATO countries do you think there is a better chance that Russia expands it's invasion beyond the Ukrainian border? If Poland was being a good neighbor and aiding in Ukraine immigration and giving military aid as they are now, BUT they were all alone and not part of any alliance, do you think they would be a safe as they are right now?




Russia agreed to the unification of Germany and the other republics under the agreement that NATO would "not expand one inch further east" in 1990.  

Lobbying of Joe Biden and others for these countries to join NATO is what caused the invasion. 

Not the other way around.  

See my previous post about Joe Bidens current CIA director in 2008.  While he served as ambassador to Moscow under Barak Obama.


----------



## nissan11

Who can tell me about Taiwan? Isn't that a similar situation? 

Didn't they separate from China because they wanted a democracy and China wants to take them back over just like Russia is taking Ukraine?


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> The Democratic Party is a pro-corporate party. Calling them a communist party is laughable.
> 
> Why do you think Big Tech sucks their dick so hard?
> 
> The Democrats would be considered a right wing party in a lot of countries.


No laughable at all. 

Communism in practice is a few people at the top with no competition. 

Exactly what the democrat party and ogliarchs want.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Who can tell me about Taiwan? Isn't that a similar situation?
> 
> Didn't they separate from China because they wanted a democracy and China wants to take them back over just like Russia is taking Ukraine?




Taiwan was the old leadership that lost the Chinese civil war when the communist party took over. 

They fled to Taiwan and refuse to acknowledge the CCP as legitimate and vice versa.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> No laughable at all.
> 
> Communism in practice is a few people at the top with no competition.
> 
> Exactly what the democrat party and ogliarchs want.


It’s not, though. Communism is literally social ownership of capital. 

What you’re describing is oligarchy.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> No laughable at all.
> 
> Communism in practice is a few people at the top with no competition.
> 
> Exactly what the democrat party and ogliarchs want.



I don't get it. Does the structure of the american government change when a democrat is in office? Does the system of checks and balances dissolve? How is it different than when there is a republican as president?


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> It’s not, though. It’s literal social ownership of capital.
> 
> What you’re describing is oligarchy



What you're describing is communist philosophy.  

What I'm stating is communism as a historical practice.  

It doesn't work out the same way


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Taiwan was the old leadership that lost the Chinese civil war when the communist party took over.
> 
> They fled to Taiwan and refuse to acknowledge the CCP as legitimate and vice versa.


So Taiwan is good guys who wanted independence?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Excellent point.
> 
> I mentioned this before.
> 
> The red/Bolshevik party of the Russian revolution was very predominantly Jewish and communist in ideology.
> 
> The white party was socialist and largely anti semitic.
> 
> The Ukrain was an early stronghold of the white party early in the revolution and your absolutely correct that that type of shit did go on in Ukrain.



Stop saying  Bolsheviks to sound smart
Its cringeworthy.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I don't get it. Does the structure of the american government change when a democrat is in office? Does the system of checks and balances dissolve? How is it different than when there is a republican as president?



The checks and balances help regardless of who's in office. 

Obviously policies change.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> What you're describing is communist philosophy.
> 
> What I'm stating is communism as a historical practice.
> 
> It doesn't work out the same way


No, what you’re describing is not communism. 

It’s oligarchy, quite literally. 

A few people owning all of the capital is communism like I’m the Duke of Edinburg.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> So Taiwan is good guys who wanted independence?



You gotta stop thinking in terms of good guys and bad guys. 

Both wanted to rule China.  

The Taiwanese lost.  The communist party won.


----------



## nissan11

Isn't that the point having two different political parties? For policies to change? I don't understand how the democratic party is communist.


----------



## Test_subject

nissan11 said:


> Isn't that the point having two different political parties? For policies to change? I don't understand how the democratic party is communist.


They aren’t. They’re a center-left, pro-corporate party.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> No, what you’re describing is not communism.
> 
> It’s oligarchy, quite literally.
> 
> A few people owning all of the capital is communism like I’m the Duke of Edinburg.



But yet that's been the result of every nation that's attempted communism hasn't it?

Be fair about it. 

Look at north Korea, Venezuela, Cuba and the former soviet union. 

Ogliarchs.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> No, what you’re describing is not communism.
> 
> It’s oligarchy, quite literally.
> 
> A few people owning all of the capital is communism like I’m the Duke of Edinburg.



It's literally fascism 
Control of supply etc, as opposed to ownership or the means of production

Anyone who thinks dems are communist needs to read a book


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> But yet that's been the result of every nation that's attempted communism hasn't it?
> 
> Be fair about it.
> 
> Look at north Korea, Venezuela, Cuba and the former soviet union.
> 
> Ogliarchs.


Sure, because humans are greedy and communism doesn’t work. 

But what you’re describing still isn’t communism.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> But yet that's been the result of every nation that's attempted communism hasn't it?
> 
> Be fair about it.
> 
> Look at north Korea, Venezuela, Cuba and the former soviet union.
> 
> Ogliarchs.



You need to understand the difference between control of supply and control of production

The difference between say, German socialist workers party fascism 
As opposed to USSR style communism


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Isn't that the point having two different political parties? For policies to change? I don't understand how the democratic party is communist.





Test_subject said:


> They aren’t. They’re a center-left, pro-corporate party.



Exactly.


silentlemon1011 said:


> It's literally fascism
> Control of supply etc, as opposed to ownership or the means of production
> 
> Anyone who thinks dems are communist needs to read a book



I'll bet I'm far better read than you. 

And I say the democrat party is communist in historical practice


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Yano said:


> the white power nazis that took over donbass and other regions ... are putins chechen human scum .... dont forget that.



Putin is a cunt! Don't take what I am saying historically, as picking a side or claiming one faction has moral superiority over the other. 

The neo Nazis are fighting the Russians along side the regular patriotic Ukrainian. Same as Russians in the army who don't want to bring any harm to their Ukrainian brothers. 

If a pimp and a drug dealer get In to a gun fight I am not rooting for either. 

My grandfather fought against the Nazis for Ukraine.  Only for them to stave the country to death.  The Nazis botched his execution and most likely killed off his family. As we are part Mongolian and his mother was full Mongolian. No information exists other than they are dead. 

Not a fan of the Islamic fundamentalists in Europe either. The US and the West funded and trained them in Saudi Arabia where 80 percent of the school's are madrasas that teach death to America.  The same cunts the kick off the Yugoslavian wars where the other half of my family was uprooted!  The same cunts that bombed apartment buildings in Russia and the same fuck that the US is left 80 billion in weapons too in Afghanistan.  

Truth is that the average Russian, Ukrainian and the vast majority of civilian lifes and soldiers alike don't want any part in this bullshit. 

Is Putin the aggressor?  Yes! Did we also play a hand in this as the West? Yes! Are the neo Nazis in western Ukrainian cunts? Unequivocally yes!

Lesson. ALL politicians are cunts!


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Sure, because humans are greedy and communism doesn’t work.
> 
> But what you’re describing still isn’t communism.



Not in textbook definition of the ideology.  I've conceded that point.

But in practical historical application, communism obviously resorts to ogliarchy of the few


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> I'll bet I'm far better read than you.
> 
> And I say the democrat party is communist in historical practice



You say you're better
But your lack of understanding common dictionary definitions proves otherwise.

You need to understand means of production and means of supply


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> You need to understand the difference between control of supply and control of production
> 
> The difference between say, German socialist workers party fascism
> As opposed to USSR style communism



Exactly my point. 

There is difference


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Exactly my point.
> 
> There is difference


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Hughinn said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> I'll bet I'm far better read than you.
> 
> And I say the democrat party is communist in historical practice



I would disagree.  What about when Western Union and the associated press rigged a election to stop reconstruction?  What about the "hard working Americans" slogans meant to isolate blacks. What about working with ol Schwab and Soros who's families are deeply tied to the Nazis?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Exactly my point.
> 
> There is difference



You literally cant even understand the difference
You keep saying stupid shit like "THE BOLSHEVIKS"
But you dont even understand where the issues were or why certain actions happened

Like the slaughtering of farmers and seizures of mea s of production

You have no ability to add 1+1 to understand how anything works


----------



## Hughinn

Human_Backhoe said:


> I would disagree.  What about when Western Union and the associated press rigged a election to stop reconstruction?  What about the "hard working Americans" slogans meant to isolate blacks. What about working with ol Schwab and Soros who's families are deeply tied to the Nazis?



Fair enough. 

But everyone uses propoganda. Not just Communists.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Human_Backhoe said:


> I would disagree.  What about when Western Union and the associated press rigged a election to stop reconstruction?  What about the "hard working Americans" slogans meant to isolate blacks. What about working with ol Schwab and Soros who's families are deeply tied to the Nazis?



Hes retarded
Its only fun to make him stay stupid shit so I can post that Good Will Hunting video


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> You literally cant even understand the difference
> You keep saying stupid shit like "THE BOLSHEVIKS"
> But you dont even understand where the issues were or why certain actions happened
> 
> Like the slaughtering of farmers and seizures of mea s of production
> 
> You have no ability to add 1+1 to understand how anything works



You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> I'll bet I'm far better read than you.
> 
> And I say the democrat party is communist in historical practice


Kindly put your dick away, sir. It's difficult to parse your arguments when you're waving your e-wiener around all higgledy-piggledy


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Kindly put your dick away, sir. It's difficult to parse your arguments when you're waving your e-wiener around all higgledy-piggledy



Why is it you continually say that type of shit to me, after some prick insults me?


----------



## TODAY

Because I think 


Hughinn said:


> Why is it you continually say that type of shit to me, after some prick insults me?


Because I think you've got something valuable to say, but it's often obscured by weird, self-conscious posturing that distracts from the topic at hand.


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> You say you're better
> But your lack of understanding common dictionary definitions proves otherwise.
> 
> You need to understand means of production and means of supply



Go back and read my post please before you insult.

I've already said textbook definition is different than observable historical practice.

We call America a democracy for example and it's not a real democracy in practice, but a constitutional republic. 

When I say Communism, I'm not talking about the theory.  I'm talking about the historical practice


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.





Hughinn said:


> Go back and read my post please before you insult.
> 
> I've already said textbook definition is different than observable historical practice.



You can regurgitate shit

you cant even read well enough to understand that definitions are created via historical context by people far smarter than you

Go re watch that yood will hunting clip, dumb ass


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> Go back and read my post please before you insult.
> 
> I've already said textbook definition is different than observable historical practice.


At what point does the _in praxi_ diverge so much from the definition that it ceases to be that thing anymore?

You can’t just take wildly divergent instances and track them back to a loosely related origin.

Oranges are basically grapefruits.


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> You can regurgitate shit
> 
> you cant even read well enough to understand that definitions are created via historical context by people far smarter than you
> 
> Go re watch that yood will hunting clip, dumb ass




Oh god, another idiot who just wants to sling insults.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> At what point does the _in praxi_ diverge so much from the definition that it ceases to be that thing anymore?
> 
> You can’t just take wildly divergent instances and track them back to an unrelated origin.
> 
> Oranges are basically grapefruits.



You said it yourself.

Communism has always resulted in ogliarchy because of human nature. 

But you said yourself that's seperate from the ideology and philosophy.  And I agree.

I'm just explaining that when I use the communist, or communism, I'm talking about the historical practice and not the textbook philosophy


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> Go back and read my post please before you insult.
> 
> I've already said textbook definition is different than observable historical practice.
> 
> We call America a democracy for example and it's not a real democracy in practice, but a constitutional republic.
> 
> When I say Communism, I'm not talking about the theory.  I'm talking about the historical practice


Okay, so


What historical parallels do you see between the current DNC platform and communist regimes of the past? I'd be most interested in specific policies.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Unfortunately what we are dealing with is neither communism or fascism @Hughinn . Drop the BS from the 20th

This is hybrid totalitarianism. There is in my opinion no discernible difference between systems the outcome is the same central government controlling all aspects of life. It doesn't fucking matter to what majority these fucks pander too. It doesn't matter if the seize the means of production or distribution.  In our current time its both! Essential workers or the global supply chain. 

Your argument for a black and white description of what is going on only clouds the subject.  

It all ends as a totalitarian Weimar republic....


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Okay, so
> 
> 
> What historical parallels do you see between the current DNC platform and communist regimes of the past? I'd be most interested in specific policies.



Thank you.  

Now we can get past my use of the term communist and go back to discussing the ukranian conflict. 

I see the DNC platform as leaning communist because of the social policies of the nanny state ideology and the expansion of an all powerful state.  Couple this with an ever shrinking pool of wealth and it consolidates into fewer and fewer hands and I draw the parallel between other Communist states.  Like north Korea, Cuba and venezula.  

That's what I mean when I say I view the DNC as running parallels with Communism in historical practice. 

I admit that it doesn't fit the textbook philosophical definition.


----------



## Hughinn

Human_Backhoe said:


> Unfortunately what we are dealing with is neither communism or fascism @Hughinn . Drop the BS from the 20th
> 
> This is hybrid totalitarianism. There is in my opinion no discernible difference between systems the outcome is the same central government controlling all aspects of life. It doesn't fucking matter to what majority these fucks pander too. It doesn't matter if the seize the means of production or distribution.  In our current time its both! Essential workers or the global supply chain.
> 
> Your argument for a black and white description of what is going on only clouds the subject.
> 
> It all ends as a totalitarian Weimar republic....



Hey backhoe. 

I'm just trying to explain what meant from the goddamn oxford dictionary police or whatever. 

I'm not trying to argue the philosophy


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Now we can get past my use of the term communist and go back to discussing the ukranian conflict.
> 
> I see the DNC platform as leaning communist because of the social policies of the nanny state ideology and the expansion of an all powerful state.  Couple this with an ever shrinking pool of wealth and it consolidates into fewer and fewer hands and I draw the parallel between other Communist states.  Like north Korea, Cuba and venezula.
> 
> That's what I mean when I say I view the DNC as running parallels with Communism in historical practice.
> 
> I admit that it doesn't fit the textbook philosophical definition.


Which specific liberal/nanny state policies do you see being used to shift control of the means of production into state hands?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

You do realize the RNC's brand of capitalism accomplishes the same thing right?

It's the consolidation of money in the hand of the few via the lobby and crony capitalism...... 


It all end the same. 

Even true capitalism is a game of monopoly where the money all flows to the oligarchs. 

The only difference from a realist's perspective is how long it takes to form a oligarchy.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Which specific liberal/nanny state policies do you see being used to shift control of the means of production into state hands?



The best example in my opinion would be the attempt to implement a government run healthcare system.

And to federalize education and likely police forces. And just recently.... elections


----------



## Hughinn

Human_Backhoe said:


> You do realize the RNC's brand of capitalism accomplishes the same thing right?
> 
> It's the consolidation of money in the hand of the few via the lobby and crony capitalism......
> 
> 
> It all end the same.
> 
> Even true capitalism is a game of monopoly where the money all flows to the oligarchs.
> 
> The only difference from a realist's perspective is how long it takes to form a oligarchy.



Yes I do realize that.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> The best example in my opinion would be the attempt to implement a government run healthcare system.
> 
> And to federalize education and likely police forces.


That’s not communism. That’s socialism.

And you already have Medicare and Medicaid which are exactly the same thing. They just want to expand it to cover everyone.

You also already have federal police.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> The best example in my opinion would be the attempt to implement a government run healthcare system.
> 
> And to federalize education and likely police forces.


Subsized/single-payer healthcare systems are currently being implemented in a great number of other countries. Have you observed this shift leading to the growth of Communist ideologies abroad?

Also, can you point to specific policies that lead you to believe that we're heading in the direction of federalized education and policing?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Hughinn said:


> The best example in my opinion would be the attempt to implement a government run healthcare system.
> 
> And to federalize education and likely police forces.



Not arguing.  

Please explain.
 Bush and "no child left behind ".
The largest expansion of federal government in US history
A national police force DHS
Mass surveillance through the Patriot act. 


Seems to be the rnc has been pretty bad too.


Also the idea that you can only be as healthy as you can afford is retarded! Obama care is retarded as well as it is a hand out to insurance companies. 

80 percent of us bankruptcy is because of unpaid medical bills.


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> Subsized/single-payer healthcare systems are currently being implemented in a great number of other countries. Have you observed this shift leading to the growth of Communist ideologies abroad?
> 
> Also, can you point to specific policies that lead you to believe that we're heading in the direction of federalized education and policing?


Quite effectively, in fact. The US’ healthcare outcomes are significantly worse than many of the single-payer healthcare models.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> That’s not communism. That’s socialism.
> 
> And you already have Medicare and Medicaid which are exactly the same thing. They just want to expand it to cover everyone.
> 
> You also already have federalize police.



If the government owns and provides the economic resources to provide the healthcare and deals it out as they see fit.  That's communism. 

I agree about federalize police.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

You guys beat me to that part lol. I type slow......still have a blackberry


----------



## Hughinn

Human_Backhoe said:


> Not arguing.
> 
> Please explain.
> Bush and "no child left behind ".
> The largest expansion of federal government in US history
> A national police force DHS
> Mass surveillance through the Patriot act.
> 
> 
> Seems to be the rnc has been pretty bad too.
> 
> 
> Also the idea that you can only be as healthy as you can afford is retarded! Obama care is retarded as well as it is a hand out to insurance companies.
> 
> 80 percent of us bankruptcy is because of unpaid medical bills.



I agree. 

But why should the government be in charge of healthcare?


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> I agree.
> 
> But why should the government be in charge of healthcare?


You’d prefer people with a profit motive be in charge?

How could that ever go wrong?


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> You’d prefer people with a profit motive be in charge?
> 
> How could that ever go wrong?




Yes.  

Profit is made by supplying a service someone wants to pay for. 

What's wrong with that?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Hughinn said:


> Yes.
> 
> Profit is made by supplying a service someone wants to pay for.
> 
> What's wrong with that?



If there wasn't so much CREATED  income inequality I would be a little more inclined to agree.  Ie the GI bill that fucked the blacks out of 8trillion in GDP. 


Also a two tier system works. Healthcare when if you feel the need to go private and pay out of pocket for better service you can.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Subsized/single-payer healthcare systems are currently being implemented in a great number of other countries. Have you observed this shift leading to the growth of Communist ideologies abroad?
> 
> Also, can you point to specific policies that lead you to believe that we're heading in the direction of federalized education and policing?




In my opinion yes.  

These policies lead to a shift towards communist totalitarian government because it puts the government in control of individuals health choices and decisions.


----------



## Hughinn

Human_Backhoe said:


> If there wasn't so much CREATED  income inequality I would be a little more inclined to agree.  Ie the GI bill that fucked the blacks out of 8trillion in GDP.
> 
> 
> Also a two tier system works. Healthcare when if you feel the need to go private and pay out of pocket for better service you can.




Well, that's a whole other subject. 

I don't entirely disagree.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> Yes.
> 
> Profit is made by supplying a service someone wants to pay for.
> 
> What's wrong with that?


You should compare the costs of treatments in the US vs. other countries some time.  It’s eye-opening.

The US also ranks dead last of all of the OECD countries for access to care and first in total healthcare costs in the entire world, not just OECD countries. 

Doesn’t seem like a good deal to me.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> You should compare the costs of treatments in the US vs. other countries some time.  It’s eye-opening.
> 
> The US also ranks dead last of all of the OECD countries for access to care and first in total healthcare costs.
> 
> Doesn’t seem like a good deal to me.


cuz it isnt


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> You should compare the costs of treatments in the US vs. other countries some time.
> 
> The US also ranks dead last of all of the OECD countries for access to care and first in total healthcare costs.
> 
> Doesn’t seem like a good deal to me.



Whatever.

There's a reason more cutting edge medical care and research is done here and not under a government run healthcare system somewhere else


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Whatever.
> 
> There's a reason more cutting edge medical care and research is done here and not under a government run healthcare system somewhere else


The cutting edge research usually starts in other countries but mainly because they have less red tape to cut through. The red tape for the most part is a good thing though as it brings integrity and accountability to the research.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> Whatever.
> 
> There's a reason more cutting edge medical care and research is done here and not under a government run healthcare system.


A common talking point, but even if it were true, that doesn’t help much when you rank dead last in access to said care, which you do.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Hughinn said:


> Whatever.
> 
> There's a reason more cutting edge medical care and research is done here and not under a government run healthcare system somewhere else




Damn. Ugh. 

Well that not exactly the case. A lot of the money comes from pharma via the researchers approving drugs and treatments through the FDA. The average monetary compensation and research grants run from about $30,000 to $3,000.000. The rest is run through the corrupt university research programs.

All because these researchers approved drugs sitting on a FDA board


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> A common talking point, but even if it were true, that doesn’t help much when you rank dead last in access to said care, which you do.


I cant get over the cost of healthcare here and scripts compared to other countries. Its quite insane.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> You’d prefer people with a profit motive be in charge?
> 
> How could that ever go wrong?



You want to put the federal government in charge of pricing, providing and distribution of healthcare for 350 million people?

The same people that can't fix potholes in roads without stealing money, should be in charge of a massive healthcare system?

What could go wrong there?


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> You want to put the federal government in charge of pricing, providing and distribution of healthcare for 350 million people?
> 
> The same people that can't fix potholes in roads without stealing money, should be in charge of a massive healthcare system?
> 
> What could go wrong there?


State governments, but yes. Healthcare falls under the perview of the states, not the Fed.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> You want to put the federal government in charge of pricing, providing and distribution of healthcare for 350 million people?
> 
> The same people that can't fix potholes in roads without stealing money, should be in charge of a massive healthcare system?
> 
> What could go wrong there?


This is a pretty obtuse and reductive view of single-payer healthcare, though. Many single-payer models involve contractual cooperation between state and private interest


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> State governments, but yes. Healthcare falls under the perview of the states, not the Fed.



And most of them pretty much fuck up everything they touch. 

Not to mention the inequality of monetary resources between the states themselves. 

How in the hell is that supposed to work?


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> And most of them pretty much fuck up everything they touch.
> 
> Not to mention the inequality of monetary resources between the states themselves.
> 
> How in the hell is that supposed to work?


The same way everything else works in poor states: federal aid payments.

All of the poor GOP states can use the heaps of federal money that they accept  every year to pay for it while they complain about the evil federal government.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> This is a pretty obtuse and reductive view of single-payer healthcare, though. Many single-payer models involve contractual cooperation between state and private interest



I might be oversimplifying it a little bit, but at the end of the day it's putting the government in charge of determining what private interests provide , to whome, how and what they can charge.  Instead of the consumer. 

So it goes right back full circle ultimately to government run healthcare


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> The same way everything else works in poor states: federal aid payments.
> 
> All of the poor GOP states can use the heaps of federal money that they accept  every year to pay for it while they complain about the evil federal government.




In other words, it's federally funded government run healthcare.


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> This is a pretty obtuse and reductive view of single-payer healthcare, though. Many single-payer models involve contractual cooperation between state and private interest


Switzerland, Germany and Japan to name a few.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Oh god, another idiot who just wants to sling insults.


No
Trying to help you
but yoire too much of a Neanderthal to understand that.


Hughinn said:


> You said it yourself.
> 
> Communism has always resulted in ogliarchy because of human nature.
> 
> But you said yourself that's seperate from the ideology and philosophy.  And I agree.
> 
> I'm just explaining that when I use the communist, or communism, I'm talking about the historical practice and not the textbook philosophy



No
We use common terms to have common discussions
It's like having acronyms without a glossary
I'm trying to HELP you dipshit.


Hughinn said:


> Hey backhoe.
> 
> I'm just trying to explain what meant from the goddamn oxford dictionary police or whatever.
> 
> I'm not trying to argue the philosophy



Wrong
You were
You mislabeled something and tried to cover for it


Hughinn said:


> Yes I do realize that.


No you don't
You argued the opposite definition


Hughinn said:


> Whatever.
> 
> There's a reason more cutting edge medical care and research is done here and not under a government run healthcare system somewhere else


Yes



Listen here young fella

Trying to help you
You do think and have good points
But your foundational comment points are under.ined by your lack of base language of terms

So people misunderstand you and dont know wtf yoire talking about
If you would just admit your foundational language is wrong... youd be much better off

You're disregarded because you start with a retarded premise like the DNC is communist.
So the intelligent things you say are written off.....because everyone assumes you're a retard as a result of your first sentance.

So you can continue to be judged like you have a downsy face and wear a propeller hat...


OR you can listen to everyone here and correct your use of terms and languages... for an opportunity to MAYBE be taken seriously


My boys mad smahhhrt


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> In other words, it's federally funded government run healthcare.


Read what I wrote again because I don’t think you got the point.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

I'm going to work now. That's my daily dose of Interwebs "discourse"


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Read what I wrote again because I don’t think you got the point.



Sure I do. 

The federal government funds the state, the state provides the service. 

The means to produce healthcare, is therefore in the hands of the federal government. 

It's not complicated


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> The same way everything else works in poor states: federal aid payments.
> 
> All of the poor GOP states can use the heaps of federal money that they accept  every year to pay for it while they complain about the evil federal government.



I always found that hilarious 
The disparity between cashflow between states via the federal government.

The red states scream about how the dem states and federal dems are fiscally retarded.

But the money flows from blue states to red states at an insane ratio
politics in general are comedy gold.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> Sure I do.
> 
> The federal government funds the state, the state provides the service.
> 
> The means to produce healthcare, is therefore in the hands of the federal government.
> 
> It's not complicated


It might be more accurate to say that the means to _distribute_ healthcare is centralized.

This may seem like a pedantic distinction, but it's actually important.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Sure I do.
> 
> The federal government funds the state, the state provides the service.
> 
> The means to produce healthcare, is therefore in the hands of the federal government.
> 
> It's not complicated



wrong
They dont PRODUCE the healthcare
Healthcare is produced by private organizations

The federal and state governments control the SUPPLY of healthcare via financing of individuals and general funding

Do...you...seriously...not...understand...this...basc...premise..


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> No
> Trying to help you
> but yoire too much of a Neanderthal to understand that.
> 
> 
> No
> We use common terms to have common discussions
> It's like having acronyms without a glossary
> I'm trying to HELP you dipshit.
> 
> 
> Wrong
> You were
> You mislabeled something and tried to cover for it
> 
> No you don't
> You argued the opposite definition
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Listen here young fella
> 
> Trying to help you
> You do think and have good points
> But your foundational comment points are under.ined by your lack of base language of terms
> 
> So people misunderstand you and dont know wtf yoire talking about
> If you would just admit your foundational language is wrong... youd be much better off
> 
> You're disregarded because you start with a retarded premise like the DNC is communist.
> So the intelligent things you say are written off.....because everyone assumes you're a retard as a result of your first sentance.
> 
> So you can continue to be judged like you have a downsy face and wear a propeller hat...
> 
> 
> OR you can listen to everyone here and correct your use of terms and languages... for an opportunity to MAYBE be taken seriously
> 
> 
> My boys mad smahhhrt




Keep in mind my language may be murky. 

A la maison jai grandi en parlant francais 

So sometimes I word things and define them a little different


----------



## silentlemon1011

TODAY said:


> It might be more accurate to say that the means to _distribute_ healthcare is centralized.
> 
> This may seem like a pedantic distinction, but it's actually important.



He literally doesnt understand the difference between production and supply/distribution.

It's what I've been trying to explain to this baked potato for 2.pages


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> Sure I do.
> 
> The federal government funds the state, the state provides the service.
> 
> The means to produce healthcare, is therefore in the hands of the federal government.
> 
> It's not complicated


Sigh.

You asked how it would work _in poor states.  _Nearly everything in poor states is federally funded.  Why would you expect this to be any different?  The private healthcare industry in poor states is already funded by the fed. It just costs more.

Most states have their own money and would fund the healthcare the same way any of the 100+ other countries with single-payer healthcare do it.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Keep in mind my language may be murky.
> 
> A la maison jai grandi en parlant francais
> 
> So sometimes I word things and define them a little different



I speak french as well
But we are discussing in e glish, using common terms

So have ability to understand when you're wrong


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> It might be more accurate to say that the means to _distribute_ healthcare is centralized.
> 
> This may seem like a pedantic distinction, but it's actually important.





silentlemon1011 said:


> wrong
> They dont PRODUCE the healthcare
> Healthcare is produced by private organizations
> 
> The federal and state governments control the SUPPLY of healthcare via financing of individuals and general funding
> 
> Do...you...seriously...not...understand...this...basc...premise..



To me y'all are taking semantics. 

"Distribution" "funding" whatever. 

They control the access. 

No difference to me


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> To me y'all are taking semantics.
> 
> "Distribution" "funding" whatever.
> 
> They control the access.
> 
> No difference to me



Literally wrong
Not semantics

You're telling me a bell pepper is an eggplant
Then saying "semantics, they're both vegetables" when you're told youre wrong

Good luck making an eggplant parmesan with peppers


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Sigh.
> 
> You asked how it would work _in poor states.  _Nearly everything in poor states is federally funded.  Why would you expect this to be any different?  The private healthcare industry in poor states is already funded by the fed. It just costs more.
> 
> Most states have their own money and would fund the healthcare the same way any of the 100+ other countries with single-payer healthcare do it.



That ain't true. 

"Nearly everything in poor states is federally funded". 

Not at all.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> To me y'all are taking semantics.
> 
> "Distribution" "funding" whatever.
> 
> They control the access.
> 
> No difference to me


Single payer systems are meant to provide *universal* access.


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> I always found that hilarious
> The disparity between cashflow between states via the federal government.
> 
> The red states scream about how the dem states and federal dems are fiscally retarded.
> 
> But the money flows from blue states to red states at an insane ratio
> politics in general are comedy gold.


Yessir. It takes some serious mental gymnastics to believe that the people who are giving you money are bad with money.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> To me y'all are taking semantics.
> 
> "Distribution" "funding" whatever.
> 
> They control the access.
> 
> No difference to me



You cant pretend to be smart, then not understand foundational terms


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Single payer systems are meant to provide *universal* access.



Okay.  I get the intentions. 

But that access is controlled by the federal government no?


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> You cant pretend to be smart, then not understand foundational terms



I don't pretend to be anything. 

Why must you attempt insults all the time couyon?


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> Okay.  I get the intentions.
> 
> But that access is controlled by the federal government no?


The state government. The federal government doesn’t dispense healthcare.

I already addressed that.

Edit: the VA is an exception. That’s a federal healthcare program.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Okay.  I get the intentions.
> 
> But that access is controlled by the federal government no?



Yes
access is supply
Ownership and development are production

Socialism
Communism

BASIC terms 

It's not hard
You're just arrogant without cause


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> I don't pretend to be anything.
> 
> Why must you attempt insults all the time couyon?



I'm not insulting
I'm making observations
Your lack of understanding it bone headed 

Intelligent people have 1 thing in common, they want to learn.

You dont want to learn, you want to be right


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> The state government. The federal government doesn’t dispense healthcare.
> 
> I already addressed that.



You said the federal government pays the state to implement it. 

Therefore the means to provide it. Comes from the federal government.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> You said the federal government pays the state to implement it.
> 
> Therefore the means to provide it. Comes from the federal government.



Yes
You finally understand


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> You said the federal government pays the state to implement it.
> 
> Therefore the means to provide it. Comes from the federal government.


Oh Christ.  Please tell me that you know the difference between providing funding and providing care.


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yes
> access is supply
> Ownership and development are production
> 
> Socialism
> Communism
> 
> BASIC terms
> 
> It's not hard
> You're just arrogant without cause



No sir. 

Access and supply are two different things.    You can have access to any size supply. 

et dans l autre sens


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yes
> You finally understand



I understood from the start. 

The means to supply healthcare is therefore in the hands of the federal government


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> I understood from the start.
> 
> The means to supply healthcare is therefore in the hands of the federal government



Oh for fuck sakes


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Oh Christ.  Please tell me that you know the difference between providing funding and providing care.




Of course. 

If it's not funded, it can't be provided. 

Whoever funds it, owns the access to those who provide it


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> Oh for fuck sakes




How am I wrong couyon?


----------



## TODAY

silentlemon1011 said:


> You're just arrogant without cause


I don't actually think that this is the case.

Certain arms of media rely upon gross simplification as a rule. This is part of how they disseminate misleading information. If you can ingrain binary thinking, it's much easier to pass off shoddy/propagandized "alternative facts". The conflation of socialism and communism is a decent example.

Alls I'm saying is that Hugh might be speaking from the position of somebody whose primary/preferred media sources employ this tactic.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> I don't actually think that this is the case.
> 
> Certain arms of media rely upon gross simplification as a rule. This is part of how they disseminate misleading information. If you can ingrain binary thinking, it's much easier to pass off shoddy/propagandized "alternative facts". The conflation of socialism and communism is a decent example.
> 
> Alls I'm saying is that Hugh might be speaking from the position of somebody whose primary/preferred media sources employ this tactic.




Nah.

I'm just the simple type of mother fucker that when I see lightining and hear thunder,  I take it as part of the same storm.

cest peut-etre un truc cajun


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> I don't actually think that this is the case.
> 
> Certain arms of media rely upon gross simplification as a rule. This is part of how they disseminate misleading information. If you can ingrain binary thinking, it's much easier to pass off shoddy/propagandized "alternative facts". The conflation of socialism and communism is a decent example.
> 
> Alls I'm saying is that Hugh might be speaking from the position of somebody whose primary/preferred media sources employ this tactic.


Don't listen to any media source, everyone knows it is lies lies lies.
But here, Ima back up my points by cherry picking stories from gatewaypundit, epochtimes, BBC, yahoo, and even wiki. I figure that is good sample from many sources and proves I am always right even though I tell everyone not to trust the media (except sometimes MSM and all the time far right alt media).


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Don't listen to any media source, everyone knows it is lies lies lies.
> But here, Ima back up my points by cherry picking stories from gatewaypundit, epochtimes, BBC, yahoo, and even wiki. I figure that is good sample from many sources and proves I am always right even though I tell everyone not to trust the media (except sometimes MSM and all the time far right alt media).



quel petit imbecile tu ne peux pas t aider non?


----------



## silentlemon1011

TODAY said:


> I don't actually think that this is the case.
> 
> Certain arms of media rely upon gross simplification as a rule. This is part of how they disseminate misleading information. If you can ingrain binary thinking, it's much easier to pass off shoddy/propagandized "alternative facts". The conflation of socialism and communism is a decent example.
> 
> Alls I'm saying is that Hugh might be speaking from the position of somebody whose primary/preferred media sources employ this tactic.



Actually makes a lot of sense
I didnt think of it that way
I stand corrected


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I will add something. It seems as though Russia is being very careful not attack and NATO countries.
> If Ukraine was not partly bordered by NATO countries do you think there is a better chance that Russia expands it's invasion beyond the Ukrainian border? If Poland was being a good neighbor and aiding in Ukraine immigration and giving military aid as they are now, BUT they were all alone and not part of any alliance, do you think they would be a safe as they are right now?




Sorry we got sidetracked there @nissan11

Some people didn't like the context of my use of the term communism.

The decision of Russia to invade Ukrain was because of the push by Joe Biden and others for Ukrain to join NATO.

Not the opposite.





__





						NATO Expansion: What Gorbachev Heard | National Security Archive
					

Western leaders gave multiple assurances against NATO expansion to Gorbachev in 1990-1991 according to declassified American, Russian, British, Germans documents




					nsarchive.gwu.edu
				




Western leadership agreed that no further eastward expansion of NATO would happen if Russia took down the Berlin wall, united Germany and let them join NATO as a United country.

Russian president at the time gorbetrav complied and was almost immediately stabbed in the back.

The Ukrain push to join NATO was the straw that broke the camels back for Russia.


----------



## nissan11

Trump Offers to Help Russia File for Bankruptcy
					

“Bankruptcy is scary the first time you do it,” Trump said. “But once you’ve done it five or six times it’s the easiest and most beautiful thing in the world.”




					www.newyorker.com
				




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver

Russian update: 

All fast food chains, soft drinks, social media, and porn websites are withdrawing from Russia. 

Corporate America is clearly trying to help them win. 

Discuss.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Joliver said:


> Russian update:
> 
> All fast food chains, soft drinks, social media, and porn websites are withdrawing from Russia.
> 
> Corporate America is clearly trying to help them win.
> 
> Discuss.



They're going to get productive as fuck

Imagine you...
Couldnt jerk off
Couldnt eat big mac's
Coulent buy a soda
Couldnt use any social media?

Bro, we'd all be fucking beasts


----------



## Joliver

silentlemon1011 said:


> They're going to get productive as fuck
> 
> Imagine you...
> Couldnt jerk off
> Couldnt eat big mac's
> Coulent buy a soda
> Couldnt use any social media?
> 
> Bro, we'd all be fucking beasts



Superpower utopia....inbound. Flying cars, perpetual motion machines, fusion energy...all sorts of implications.


----------



## Joliver

Saudi Arabia about to square the petrodollar away...😬😬😬😬😬









						Saudi Arabia Considers Accepting Yuan Instead of Dollars for Chinese Oil Sales
					

Saudi Arabia is in active talks with Beijing to price its oil sales to China in yuan, people familiar with the matter said, a move that would dent the U.S. dollar’s dominance of the global petroleum market and mark another shift by the world’s top crude exporter toward Asia.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Rot-Iron66

nissan11 said:


> Trump Offers to Help Russia File for Bankruptcy
> 
> 
> “Bankruptcy is scary the first time you do it,” Trump said. “But once you’ve done it five or six times it’s the easiest and most beautiful thing in the world.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Librud alert blaming Trump for Pervy Joe's disasters???


----------



## nissan11

Did I say that?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Joliver said:


> Saudi Arabia about to square the petrodollar away...😬😬😬😬😬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia Considers Accepting Yuan Instead of Dollars for Chinese Oil Sales
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia is in active talks with Beijing to price its oil sales to China in yuan, people familiar with the matter said, a move that would dent the U.S. dollar’s dominance of the global petroleum market and mark another shift by the world’s top crude exporter toward Asia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com



Wow
That's actually quite concerning.

Gotta thank creepy joe for his shit talking of Mohomad bin Salman and creating the worst relations weve had since Saudi arabia was founded


----------



## Joliver

silentlemon1011 said:


> Wow
> That's actually quite concerning.
> 
> Gotta thank creepy joe for his shit talking of Mohomad bin Salman and creating the worst relations weve had since Saudi arabia was founded



This is infinitely more important than anything else in this thread. Saudi Arabia is OPEC.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Joliver said:


> This is infinitely more important than anything else in this thread. Saudi Arabia is OPEC.



Exactly
I havnt taken much seriously in this thread until you posted that

Honestly, that's a significant first step to the downfall of The U.S hegemony


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Trump Offers to Help Russia File for Bankruptcy
> 
> 
> “Bankruptcy is scary the first time you do it,” Trump said. “But once you’ve done it five or six times it’s the easiest and most beautiful thing in the world.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




That's what interesting satire right there @nissan11 

Because the irony of the joke is two fold.

I doubt any of you democrat party supporters are aware of any of this, as y'all are seldom aware of the root causes or history behind  anything.  But... I guess if you were, you wouldn't be democrat party supporters.

Anyway,

In 1998 Russia indeed went bankrupt.    (Hint :had nothing to do with Donald Trump)

After the collapse of the soviet union and the negotiations to unite Germany and after the concessions Russia made to NATO and the west in agreement that NATO would not expand any further east, the privatization of the formerly state owned economy started.

A coalition of various western banks and monetary institutions as well as world banks stepped in to this.

What followed was an economic rape that was only paralleled by the rape of the German economy after world war 1 that actually created the conditions responsible in a large part for world war 2... Go figure.

Russian people were giv n these paper share vouchers as parts of ownership in formerly state owned industries.    But by the time this was done most of those assets had been fleeced by the banks issuing the vouchers themselves.

Holding these "shares" at the time was more or less completely useless to most Russians because very few people who had the capital to invest in these industries lived in Russia.   The ones that did became the wealthy Russians you see today getting their shit confiscated by the US government.

Everyone else were forced to sell of their "vouchers" for pennies on the dollar in order to survive.  And guess who sent an army of agents in there to buy up all these shares?     Yep, I don't have to say it.

Anyways the results were somewhat like the great depression in the united states, except far worse.

This sort of fleecing racket went on till around 2000, when in a surprise upset election, he won by landslide, a young ex KGB agent was elected president running on a platform to stop the fleecing and corruption and rebuild the Russian nation.

His name was Vladimir Putin.









						How the west rendered USSR bankrupt
					

A study traces direct link between mass privatisation progs adopted by several former Soviet states and economic failure, corruption that followed.




					m.economictimes.com


----------



## GSgator

Test_subject said:


> They aren’t. They’re a center-left, pro-corporate party.


That’s were they  fooled you and all the other Democrats that voted on them they’re not the Democrats your grandma and grandpa or mommy and daddy voted for. They are ran by the radical progressive left they are  not even close to being center.  There’s slowly transferring wealth choking out the middle class for socialist agenda.

Things seriously changed this last election i’ve got friends that lean more left my wife leans  left no big deal but they cannot get on board with this current Democratic Party.

Women power equality is completely backwards women are losing there rights with this transgender take over.
They also hate small businesses and the media that works for them has pretty much shit on the first amendment. Either liberals have changed or there agenda and policies are changing because this goes completely against your definition of a liberal


----------



## Test_subject

GSgator said:


> That’s were they  fooled you and all the other Democrats that voted on them they’re not the Democrats your grandma and grandpa or mommy and daddy voted for. They are ran by the radical progressive left they are  not even close to being center.  There’s slowly transferring wealth choking out the middle class for socialist agenda.
> 
> Things seriously changed this last election i’ve got friends that lean more left my wife wings left no big deal but they cannot get on board with this current Democratic Party.


I assure you that I didn’t vote for them.


----------



## GSgator

Who Obama or Biden? Just the fact that Biden was mentally declining with whatever disease he has was the reason he lost my vote he talked a good game when he did campaign. I didn’t agree on his zero energy policy but I wanted him to unite the country like he said he would. This guy has to run a damn county this isn’t a pewee football Job interview. 

I said it once I’ll say it again you guys got duked.


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> Who Obama or Biden? Just the fact that Biden was mentally declining with whatever disease he has was the reason he lost my vote he talked a good game when he did campaign. I didn’t agree on his zero energy policy but I wanted him to unite the country like he said he would.



I'm not sure why you believed he would do that gator.

The democrat party has had no interest in uniting this country since it's beginning.

They literally spent the preceding summer leading up to the election egging on riots and violent protests.    Even lying about events directly to instigate them.

I mean that's a dead giveaway of what they were going to do. 

Look at what they do, not what they say.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> I assure you that I didn’t vote for them.


but if you say ANYTHING bad about Trump or the far right, you have to be democrat/liberal.  This is a fact that I saw on epoch, gateway pundit, Project Veritas and OAN. Also no one knows how you affiliate party-wise (if at all) better than someone that is not you, particularly if they are a Trumper or a far right nutjob.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> but if you say ANYTHING bad about Trump or the far right, you have to be democrat/liberal.  This is a fact that I saw on epoch. Also no one knows how you affiliate party-wise (if at all) better than someone that is not you, particularly if they are a Trumper or a far right nutjob.



Well just so you guys know I could give a shit about Trump you don’t like Trump no big deal I don’t like him I love how he ran this country though. I work with some cocksucker bosses but they run a tight ship and I can go to work and stay busy and continue to feed my family. In that case I try to keep my distance and stay away from them. I’m also not right I’m in the middle I get both sides of the story then I come up with my own opinion.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> but if you say ANYTHING bad about Trump or the far right, you have to be democrat/liberal.  This is a fact that I saw on epoch, gateway pundit, Project Veritas and OAN. Also no one knows how you affiliate party-wise (if at all) better than someone that is not you, particularly if they are a Trumper or a far right nutjob.



Funny. 

It's kind of like saying Putin isn't Hitler  and watching the lefties come unhinged.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Funny.
> 
> It's kind of like saying Putin isn't Hitler  and watching the lefties come unhinged.


but who is a leftie? No one here I have seen has said that. You assume too much bro. You are wrong.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> but who is a leftie? No one here I have seen has said that. You assume to much bro. You are wrong



Walks like a duck.... quacks like a duck...

You better believe it's a goose huh?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Walks like a duck.... quacks like a duck...
> 
> You better believe it's a goose huh?


lol- perfect example of my initial post you are. You think you know what I am. You don't. 
Another example of why people blow right past your posts.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> but who is a leftie? No one here I have seen has said that. You assume too much bro. You are wrong.



Or using the term Bolshevik instead because using the term Russian isn't the same thing.


----------



## GSgator

I think these days everything has become about identity right ,left ,black, whites, I’m this pronoun BLA BLA BLA . This creates  tribalism and we know where that leads. 

DIVIDE AND CONQUER


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> I think these days everything has become about identity right ,left ,black, whites, I’m this pronoun BLA BLA BLA . This creates  tribalism and we know where that leads.
> 
> DIVIDE AND CONQUER


True but think of the mindset of that other guy. If you don't believe everything he does, he so badly wants to label you. He is wrong. He only sees black and white. He doesn't understand there is grey. He just wants what he perceives to be good and bad. He wants a villain.


----------



## GSgator

I Kind of wonder if they highlighted the extreme polices on both side in the media.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> True but think of the mindset of that other guy. If you don't believe everything he does, he so badly wants to label you. He is wrong.



I don't care what you believe bud. 

You're not smart enough to understand your own opinions or why you have them. 

So why would I care?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I don't care what you believe bud.
> 
> You're not smart enough to understand your own opinions or why you have them.
> 
> So why would I care?


You are not smart enough to have your own opinion brah. I am. You are Wrong again.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> True but think of the mindset of that other guy. If you don't believe everything he does, he so badly wants to label you. He is wrong. He only sees black and white. He doesn't understand there is grey. He just wants what he perceives to be good and bad. He wants a villain.



I think a lot of us are  program to think that way .  Through  school, media and what not. We  need to try really really hard not to fall into that habit. Just because somebody’s left doesn’t mean they support critical race theory just because somebody’s right doesn’t mean they support Strict drug laws. Most people can agree on the same things. It’s just a select few I think that are extreme one way or the other but we all get dumped into these categories
and the hate is instantly created.  You won’t listen to people you think you hate. They’ve done a really good job in dividing all of us.


----------



## Test_subject

GSgator said:


> I think a lot of us are  program to think that way .  Through  school, media and what not. We  need to try really really hard not to fall into that habit. Just because somebody’s left doesn’t mean they support critical race theory just because somebody’s right doesn’t mean they support Strict drug laws  and abortion. Most people can agree on the same things. It’s just a select few I think that are extreme one way or the other but we all get dumped into these categories.


A lot of the problem is that simple answers appeal to simple people.

They see everything in black and white because it’s comfortable and doesn’t require any thought.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Or using the term Bolshevik instead because using the term Russian isn't the same thing.



My goodness
Obsession seems like an accurate term here


Hughinn said:


> I don't care what you believe bud.
> 
> You're not smart enough to understand your own opinions or why you have them.
> 
> So why would I care?



Pot
Meet kettle


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> A lot of the problem is that simple answers appeal to simple people.
> 
> They see everything in black and white because it’s comfortable and doesn’t require any thought.



Speaking only for myself here, and only because I consider myself a simple guy... I've actually given my opinions alot of thought.

I realize some people don't like them and that's okay.

Look at you and I.  We've known each other for years from meso.  We often disagree, but almost always show respect.     I always think about you say quite a bit.  Because I know if you believe it, you've thought about it too.

So I try to see how you came to a conclusion where I came to the opposite.    You're a smart guy.  So in my views, it's worth knowing to see how you came to that conclusion.  Even if I ultimately disagree

Others simply choose to insult. 

And I probably take offense when  I shouldn't.    I admit that. 

But, you've never insulted me.  Even when we thoroughly disagree.  And I try to not be insulting to you as well


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> My goodness
> Obsession seems like an accurate term here
> 
> 
> Pot
> Meet kettle



You know, you've never asked me why I use the term Bolshevik instead of Russian or red.  

You just insult me for it.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> You know, you've never asked me why I use the term Bolshevik instead of Russian or red.
> 
> You just insult me for it.



I dont want to know the reasoning behind someones incorrect statements
I prefer accuracy 

Mostly because you argue many points, and jump down everyones throat when they arent being accurate
But refuse to be accurate yourself.

So in summary, I don't want to know the reasoning behind ignorant actions.

I dint care why the homeless guy is jerking off in a mirror either.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> Speaking only for myself here, and only because I consider myself a simple guy... I've actually given my opinions alot of thought.
> 
> I realize some people don't like them and that's okay.
> 
> Look at you and I.  We've known each other for years from meso.  We often disagree, but almost always show respect.     I always think about you say quite a bit.  Because I know if you believe it, you've thought about it too.
> 
> So I try to see how you came to a conclusion where I came to the opposite.    You're a smart guy.  So in my views, it's worth knowing to see how you came to that conclusion.  Even if I ultimately disagree
> 
> Others simply choose to insult.
> 
> And I probably take offense when  I shouldn't.    I admit that.
> 
> But, you've never insulted me.  Even when we thoroughly disagree.  And I try to not be insulting to you as well


I try not to resort to insults, although it does happen from time to time since I’m not the most patient person in the world.  

I think the insults and shit-flinging stem from people holding their opinions too dearly. Opinions should be mutable and open to revision, not set in stone and unflinching.  As new information presents itself, opinions should change along with it.


----------



## Hughinn

I'm going back to my office now. 

I've got work to do. 

My office.


----------



## GSgator

Philosophy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Things change opinions can change open your mind grasshopper lol


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> You know, you've never asked me why I use the term Bolshevik instead of Russian or red.
> 
> You just insult me for it.


I would actually like to hear the rationale behind this.

I'm used to seeing Bolshevik used to define Social Democrats/communists, but you seem to have a broader view of the term.


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> I would actually like to hear the rationale behind this.
> 
> I'm used to seeing Bolshevik used to define Social Democrats/communists, but you seem to have a broader view of the term.


Oh man, don't encourage him


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> I would actually like to hear the rationale behind this.
> 
> I'm used to seeing Bolshevik used to define Social Democrats/communists, but you seem to have a broader view of the term.




I appreciate your honesty and candor sir. 

I would say view of the term is actually more specific than broad.  Let me explain, 

I've studied the Russian revolution and history fairly extensively.

I use the term bolshevik because the during the Russian revolution and the fall of the czar all the way up to the rise of the soviet union, the party responsible called themselves bolshevik.  They were self proclaimed communists led originally by Vladimir Lenin.  Adhering to the philosophy of Karl Marx.  This is a specific group who controlled the soviet union and led in a greater part one side of the Russian revolution.  The red side. 

Bolshevik,  is not synonymous with the Russian people.   Even though most of them were Russian,  they weren't all Russian and many of them didn't see themselves as Russian anyway.  

The bolshevik = Russian jew isn't accurate either because although a large percentage of Eastern European and asiatic jews were in fact members of the bolshevik party, they weren't all Jewish.  And Jewish people of Russian and Eastern European countries actually stood on both sides of the Russian revolution. 

After the fall of the soviet union, very few of the original bolshevik leaders or operatives stayed in Russia.   Most left for Israel,  the UK, America,  etc.  So bolshevik absolutely does not mean Russian.    Or refer to Russian people in general.    Just like the mossaud isn't synonymous with the Jewish people.   The two are different.  

The cia isn't synonymous with typical American.   Etc. 

I don't want to generalize.     

So I say bolshevik,  because I specifically refer to a certain political group which was a fairly diverse group of people and not a homogenous ethnic group that I want to demonize

The party called themselves bolshevik.   And that party is what I refer to when I use the name.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Oh man, don't encourage him



Afraid you might learn something?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Afraid you might learn something?


From you? No, you think the American Revolution was in KY. Give me a break.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> From you? No, you think the American Revolution was in KY. Give me a break.



Well, I went to school in Louisiana.  

And I learned that 2+2=4.    And I believe that.  I know it's true 

Then, I had motherfuckers try to tell me 3+1 was 4.  

Well, that bullshit.  3 n 1 is machine oil.   2+2 is 4.  

😁


----------



## Swiper.

nissan11 said:


> Trump Offers to Help Russia File for Bankruptcy
> 
> 
> “Bankruptcy is scary the first time you do it,” Trump said. “But once you’ve done it five or six times it’s the easiest and most beautiful thing in the world.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



that was funny. 


Considering the Trump organization owns about 500 companies and out of the 500 he filed for bankruptcy for only 6 of them. 

“According to data from the Bureau of Labor Statistics, as reported by Fundera, approximately 20 percent of small businesses fail within the first year. By the end of the second year, 30 percent of businesses will have failed. By the end of the fifth year, about half will have failed. And by the end of the decade, only 30 percent of businesses will remain — a 70 percent failure rate.”








						The True Failure Rate of Small Businesses
					

Understanding how and why businesses fail can help prepare you for success.




					www.entrepreneur.com
				





I’d say he’s a pretty damn good businessman.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I'm going back to my office now.
> 
> I've got work to do.
> 
> My office.
> 
> View attachment 19577


.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> You’d prefer people with a profit motive be in charge?
> 
> How could that ever go wrong?


Do you think the government can do better? Show me any program a government has run efficiently,  honestly.,etc and Please don't tell me you have free healthcare in Canada because you don't.  You are taxed out the ass for it.


----------



## presser

putin is a thug... plain and simple.... the people of russia know this and will find out little by little what he has done.... true genocide


----------



## presser

hoping Ukraine gets the help they need


----------



## silentlemon1011

Cochino said:


> Do you think the government can do better? Show me any program a government has run efficiently,  honestly.,etc and Please don't tell me you have free healthcare in Canada because you don't.  You are taxed out the ass for it.



And its total shit


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> Do you think the government can do better? Show me any program a government has run efficiently,  honestly.,etc and Please don't tell me you have free healthcare in Canada because you don't.  You are taxed out the ass for it.


We actually pay significantly less for our healthcare than the US does.  About 40% less, in fact.

The US pays the most per capita of any country in the entire world.

Look at the OECD healthcare stats. The US ranks near the bottom (dead last in access to care). Most of the other countries have social medicine.


----------



## white ape

Hughinn said:


> I agree.
> 
> But why should the government be in charge of healthcare?


why should health care be private and monetized for profit when it could be controlled by the government and be cheaper for its citizens?


----------



## white ape

Joliver said:


> Russian update:
> 
> All fast food chains, soft drinks, social media, and porn websites are withdrawing from Russia.
> 
> Corporate America is clearly trying to help them win.
> 
> Discuss.


its gonna be a paradise!


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> We actually pay significantly less for our healthcare than the US does.  About 40% less, in fact.
> 
> The US pays the most per capita of any country in the entire world.
> 
> Look at the OECD healthcare stats. The US ranks near the bottom (dead last in access to care). Most of the other countries have social medicine.


Thats bullshit. I'll wager Canadians have no idea how much the actually pay for health insurance and just because other countries have social medicine doesn't really mean anything.  Well actually it does.  If I need ay a surgery I can get one within 2 weeks.  Canada a is around 20 weeks. Socialized healthcare sucks. Socialized any thing sucks. 


Ah but your surgery is free right? Uh uh because y'all are paying out your ass for free healthcare.


----------



## Cochino

white ape said:


> why should health care be private and monetized for profit when it could be controlled by the government and be cheaper for its citizens?


You can't be serious.
Private healthcare give people a choice.  Companies have to compete to provide healthcare. 

The government has no competition.  Do you trust the government with your money, because it's gonna be your money. Nothing is free and when have you ever seen a government monopolize anything and do a good job without a bunch of wasteful spending?


----------



## GSgator

white ape said:


> why should health care be private and monetized for profit when it could be controlled by the government and be cheaper for its citizens?


Would it be cheaper and would you really want the government having access to your medical records. Insurance companies suck big dick but I can’t see the government being able to get themselves out of a wet paper bag more or less run the healthcare system.  Let’s get this current administration out then I might have a little more faith lol. I don’t think the government should run anything even take the united Postal Service away from them .


----------



## white ape

Cochino said:


> You can't be serious.
> Private healthcare give people a choice.  Companies have to compete to provide healthcare.
> 
> The government has no competition.  Do you trust the government with your money, because it's gonna be your money. Nothing is free and when have you ever seen a government monopolize anything and do a good job without a bunch of wasteful spending?


I absolutely understand that government healthcare is not free. I am playing devils advocate. You know what else is not free? Privatized healthcare. I pay my premiums every month. Then have to pay a co-pay, and THEN I have to pay the costs that insurance won't cover. And we live in a country with soaring obesity, heart disease, general overall shitty lifestyle. My costs go up every year when I dot even meet my out of pocket max. So why not skip all that and pay my 6k each year inn taxes and have my health care covered? Denmark is the happiest country on earth and they pay like 60% taxes. Americans don't seem all that happy anymore and we have low taxes. I am not saying that the causation = the correlation. Just spit balling here. I used to be totally against universal basic income until I researched it and presented a paper on it. Whenever someone draws a hardline in the sand I think they close their minds to new possibilities and I enjoy being the devils advocate at that point. 

"the government has no competition" is your words. Neither does excel energy and they are private. Basically a monopoly for all intent and purpose. I either choose excel energy or I don't have power at my house. Not trying to start shit but life is not black and white.


----------



## white ape

GSgator said:


> Would it be cheaper and would you really want the government having access to your medical records. Insurance companies suck big dick but I can’t see the government being able to get themselves out of a wet paper bag more or less run the healthcare system.  Let’s get this current administration out then I might have a little more faith lol. I don’t think the government should run anything even take the united Postal Service away from them .


government already has my medical records. 8 years as a Marine and enrolled in VA health care. If you don't think they can get access to your records well I got some ocean front property in Arizona for sale. Great price too. Hit me up if interested. 

Point being, the government in todays age can get access to whatever and track whoever it wants. I am not saying that they are good at anything other than civilian surveillance. The DMV would be much better if privatized.


----------



## white ape

I am going to add this. I am tired of people thinking we live in some great democracy in the land of the free and the home of the brave. It's all bullshit. We don't live in a democracy. We aren't free. And our vote doesn't matter. It's all an illusion anymore. A throwback to better days. I rather we just call it what it is. We are no better than any other country that controls its citizens. At least those governments aren't fake about it. I can't even go to the damn pharmacy and buy antibiotics for my cat bite. NO... I have to go to a doctor, pay my copay (and the bill that comes later) and then go wait in line at the drug store to get my medicine (insurance covered) that still costs me even more money. If I lived in a less "free" country I bet I could just go to the corner drug store and buy the shit for the same price I pay now and not waste hours of my time.

Keep arguing about Obama, Trump, Biden, and whoever else. They are all the same. They are put into place on purpose. Your vote doesn't count.

PS: this isn't devils advocate stuff. These are real sentiments.

PSS: You got China, Russia, and India forming an Eurasian Alliance that will most likely be based around the Yen. That's about 1/2 of the worlds population that isn't using the USD as reserve currency. You gotta the Saudi's looking at the Yen. Prices are soaring. We can't buy Russian fertilizer anymore. And here we are talking about healthcare.


----------



## GSgator

It’s definitely frustrating man. I’m staring at over $40,000 in medical bills from 2 surgeries. I spent two days on the phone with an insurance company I pay over $1600 a month for trying to get this bullshit resolved. The entire system is fucked.


----------



## white ape

GSgator said:


> It’s definitely frustrating man. I’m staring at over $40,000 in medical bills from 2 surgeries. I spent two days on the phone with an insurance company I pay over $1600 a month for trying to get this bullshit resolved. The entire system is fucked.


and if we had government health care you probably couldn't have gotten the surgeries until you paid your parking tickets.... 

shitty humor aside. Sorry about your deal man. That sounds terrible.


----------



## Methyl mike

Hughinn said:


> At one time in another life, I was a union business agent and seen the democrat party up close and personal from the inside.
> 
> I've been to Washington DC and sat at banquet tables with democrat party leaders and organizers.
> 
> The democrat party is basically a globalist public relations firm selling American policy to their corporate globalist billionaire donors and corporate globalist elite.     It's a corporation in itself selling a product to the world ogliarchs.
> 
> The democrat party and the corporate media, or any other globalist corporate interests are one in the same.  They're all financially and personally connected one way or another.
> 
> The democrat party has represented wealthy elites from it's inception.  And it has operated from the same playbook.
> 
> A hundred years ago, the democrat party would send thugs in white hoods out to terrorize communities and bully juries into verdicts they wanted.   They stayed in power by convincing poor white people that all of their problems were because of poor black people instead of the people in charge- them.
> 
> Today, the democrat party keeps itself in power by convincing poor people of color that all of their problems are because of poor white people and not the people who have been in charge of their communities - the democrat party.
> They send thugs in black masks and hoods to intimidate communities and bully juries, etc.
> 
> Same party, same agenda, same playbook.
> 
> It's the idiots that refuse to see it and follow "the party" to blame.  Those cunts are going to fuck us all


The Democrat Party today actually started life as the kkk? What jn the fuck drugs are you on?


----------



## Methyl mike

GSgator said:


> It’s definitely frustrating man. I’m staring at over $40,000 in medical bills from 2 surgeries. I spent two days on the phone with an insurance company I pay over $1600 a month for trying to get this bullshit resolved. The entire system is fucked.


I did medical billing and collections for years and have experience here. You as an individual have no voice, no one cares about you. So the company you work for needs to get behind you and pressure the ins co. Either they pay everything you need paidbor HR drops them and moves to another carrier. It's gonna take some effort but it can be done.


----------



## Methyl mike

Hughinn said:


> The democrat party had no problem working with Columbian drug lord's during the crack epidemic because Heinz and del Monte were needing the banana republics of central America.
> 
> Today they have no problem turning control of the American-mexican border over to the he drug cartels during the opioid epidemic because the corporate elite needs cheap labor and the democrat party needs illegal votes.
> 
> These are the people that brainwashed liberals support.
> 
> It's truly wretched, the ignorant cunt be sjjh5g believe in the bullshit.  And will not see reality


You sound like a miserable asshole.


----------



## GSgator

What do you guys think about providing the Ukraines with the Migs? If they want a  no  fly zone they’re gonna have to establish that. Will providing migs provoke Putin and start WW3


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Methyl mike

GSgator said:


> What do you guys think about providing the Ukraines with the Migs? If they want a  no  fly zone they’re gonna have to establish that. Will providing migs provoke Putin and start WW3


Well, first and foremost does Ukraine have worthy pilots who can actually put the migs to use? Can they supply fuel, ammo, missiles and maintain the aircraft? 

Lot of unknowns there, and if the answer to any of those questions is no, then this is lame virtue signaling. 

If the answer is yes, they may offer the president and maybe a handful of key sites some protection. Overall, at best, they won't make a big difference. Non issue I think. 

Putin is all in here, he put the house and his only car and checkbook on the table and drew a losing hand. His only out is to pray Zelensky surrenders when people are actually starving In the streets, but America will get involved before that happens. Way before. 

Will this kick off ww3? It could. Putin is only dangerous so long as he has generals to carry out his orders, such as launching nuclear weapons and killing all of human life.

Dont bank on that actually happening. 

Putin I think will escape one of these days, just vanish and hide out the rest of hjs life. His days are numbered and very short if he tries to ride this out. By now he is wearing Kleenex boxes for shoes I'm sure, the CIA has cameras the size and shape of fish, house flies, small insects etc his normal areas of conducting business are wired he knows what the USA is capable of and he's fucked. 

There's no winning solution here, if Zelensky were going to surrender he would already have done it. Russia can not afford 200k+ troops to be stationed around that country long term as unwanted occupiers. Even if Zelensky surrenders the people of Ukraine will fight until they are all dead. It would be miserable and expensive and pointless for Russia to even consider this. 


Ukraine was supposed to welcome Russia with open arms or, at worst, offer chunks of Ukraine loyal to Russia to keep the peace. A long time ago. 

I predicted a week ago this scenario, Putin was deceived into the invasion probably by the CIA, he has no reverse gear there is no giving up so do the math and most likely either Russian generals simply turn on Putin and remove him from power or the starvation of the people of Ukraine forces our hand and we send troops and destroy them. First in Ukraine and then we March on Moscow with the same end result- the invasion of Ukraine will ultimately be the end of Russia as an adversary. Putin will be hung or flee either way our troops will have to keep the peace there for some time so they can set up democratic elections we go back home end result is a western friendly/ally of Russia. 

And I truly believe Biden did it. I swear. His first day in office after he did a bunch of promise fulfilling that he had to do he announced sanctions on Russia and was very pissed about Russian involvement in the last election. Putin should have read the writing on the wall and been far more cautious. He has been made a fool. 

So anyway I could be wrong, maybe Zelensky will get assassinated or have a heart attack who knows. But right now Putin is screwed and he has mud season around the corner if not already making movement near impossible. The whole thing is both tragic and hilarious to watch. 

I feel more than compensated for the temporary High price of gas. I mean, say I'm right, think about the payoff that I believe is coming- a western influenced Russia, with elections and country of people living the dream of the American Lifestyle. This, if it comes to pass, will be the greatest most historic event I think in our lifetimes. Economically and in terms of the global balance of power holy shit, China will never be able to push their weight around. Not in our lifetimes. That secures the future in so many ways for our kids and grandkids people, it would be a game changer. 

I do hope I'm right. 

Putin I guess could also announce retreat but he'd be a dead man even faster. 

Zelensky could negotiate something I guess and while it would mean my future telling skills suck that's ok becaus it defuses the situation. 

At this point, we may have a shot at seeing exactly what our military can REALLY DO. pressure on, Putin firing or about to fire nukes, America threatened, what can we really do? And how fast? 

We may suffer damage as well of course, but boy oh boy I really do want to know how we respond.


----------



## Joliver

"Saudi Arabia and China have renewed discussions over a refining and petrochemical complex that were shelved in 2020 due to the oil price crash"

$10 billion Chinese petrochemical complex, built by a Chinese defense contractor (the Chinese government), that is for refining Russian and Saudi oil. 

This is the answer to "what does Russia do with their oil now?"









						China And Saudi Arabia Strengthen Ties With $10 Billion Petrochemical Plan | OilPrice.com
					

Saudi Arabia and China have renewed discussions about a joint refining and petrochemical complex, yet another sign of Saudi Arabia’s drift away from the U.S.




					oilprice.com


----------



## GSgator

Yeah I see where this is going. Is there a way to stop China’s quest to crash the US dollar and  slide on in as the worlds new super power . It’s now very obvious this current administration has been bought off. They’re avoiding the United States domestic energy supply  like it’s the fucking plague.


----------



## Cochino

white ape said:


> I absolutely understand that government healthcare is not free. I am playing devils advocate. You know what else is not free? Privatized healthcare. I pay my premiums every month. Then have to pay a co-pay, and THEN I have to pay the costs that insurance won't cover. And we live in a country with soaring obesity, heart disease, general overall shitty lifestyle. My costs go up every year when I dot even meet my out of pocket max. So why not skip all that and pay my 6k each year inn taxes and have my health care covered? Denmark is the happiest country on earth and they pay like 60% taxes. Americans don't seem all that happy anymore and we have low taxes. I am not saying that the causation = the correlation. Just spit balling here. I used to be totally against universal basic income until I researched it and presented a paper on it. Whenever someone draws a hardline in the sand I think they close their minds to new possibilities and I enjoy being the devils advocate at that point.
> 
> "the government has no competition" is your words. Neither does excel energy and they are private. Basically a monopoly for all intent and purpose. I either choose excel energy or I don't have power at my house. Not trying to start shit but life is not black and white.


Look, I understand your frustration.  Our system is far from perfect, but think about what you just said because I've had those same thoughts myself.  Yeah countries like Denmark are happy with a social form of government. They have never had the true experience of free enterprise.  Ask yourself what their country and countries like theirs do to help the global economy.  Not much. They are dependent on other countries for the most part. They are happy to pay high taxes for various reasons.  A) they have never experienced  free enterprise.  B) They don't have a lot of natural resources so their system works well for them .

Its totally different  from countries like the US.  Our healthcare system  is far from perfect, but it is the best in the world. We have the best doctors from all over the world who come here to practice medicine.  We have the best heart and cancer hospitals world wide, and despite the fact that we live an unhealthy lifestyle in general,  Americans lifespans are near the top, and certainly better than what they should be. People from all over the world come here to receive treatment. 

There's not one American   money are insurance aside that can go to the emergency room and be denied treatment.  Now you and I end up paying for that, but I'm okay with it. Its still cheaper and much better than socialized medicine.


----------



## GSgator

Joliver said:


> "Saudi Arabia and China have renewed discussions over a refining and petrochemical complex that were shelved in 2020 due to the oil price crash"
> 
> $10 billion Chinese petrochemical complex, built by a Chinese defence contractor (the Chinese government), that is for refining Russian and Saudi oil.
> 
> This is the answer to "what does Russia do with their oil now?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China And Saudi Arabia Strengthen Ties With $10 Billion Petrochemical Plan | OilPrice.com
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia and China have renewed discussions about a joint refining and petrochemical complex, yet another sign of Saudi Arabia’s drift away from the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oilprice.com


Damn if we can’t boot these crazy radical progressives in their green new deal policies were fucked. I heard Saudi Arabia wouldn’t  even take Biden‘s phone call.


----------



## Joliver

GSgator said:


> Damn if we can’t boot these crazy radical progressives in their green new deal policies were fucked. I heard Saudi Arabia wouldn’t  even take Biden‘s phone call.



Saudi Arabia is the heart of OPEC. If you are a member of the cartel...and take biden's phone call after daddy said "no"...you are living in a state of mortal sin. 

The rest of this is a general drinking post...not directed at anyone in particular.

People think "man we could kick Russia's ass" in here....while staring $5 a gallon in the face...and listening to AN ACTUAL FARMER IN THIS VERY THREAD saying "I can't afford fertilizer...shelves will be bare." Russia is the largest exporter of nitrogen based fertilizer and second largest exporter of potash.  What are you winning? I'm seriously asking? You want to trade body counts? Hiroshima and Nagasaki may have killed ~200k people. The soviets starved 4 million to death in a year. 

China bought 100 MILLION TONS of Russian coal right before the invasion to finance Russia through to the other side of this. 

They are building an entire world economy--devoid of US influence-- with more than half of the world's population on the other side of the debate. 

China makes up 30% of the worlds total manufacturing production...about double what the US does (about 15% post covid). Hell, our "top secret" 5th gen fighters had production delays waiting on Chinese parts. How about that for a massive FUCK YOU.









						US put China-made parts in F-35 fighter program
					

The Pentagon waived laws banning Chinese-built components on US weapons to keep the F-35 fighter program on track in 2012 and 2013, a report said.




					www.cnbc.com
				




China spyware is embedded in our infrastructure. YOUR  INTERNET IS WORKING RIGHT NOW BECAUSE CHINA ALLOWS IT. 









						Huawei is embedded in our infrastructure and the federal government subsidized it
					

After having allowed Huawei and ZTE to penetrate the American communications networks, it is now up to the government to undo the damage it facilitated. Despite the huge cost that this will incur, …




					thehill.com
				




Just like the bretton woods act failed because we ran out of gold to export...the petrodollar/fiat is failing when the world found a better lender to export debt and manufacturing. 

This tactical Ukraine issue has been a long time brewing strategic war on the USA. Paid for by your own tax dollars....so chew on that bitter pill. 

The average US citizen is just not well-read enough and simply too stupid to see it (the man screams on a bodybuilder forum in between gyno posts). 

At long last even the liberal Germany decided to re-fire it's coal plants and "shifted it's tactical focus to energy security from de-carbonization." All the while the US administration is hiring TikTok people to influence your opinion on whose fault it is. I see their talking points in many of these posts. It's mind boggling. A PR blame-game campaign-- pre-midterm,  in the face of global irrelevance is about as on brand for the home of Hollywood as I've ever seen. 









						Germany energy policy forced to change course – DW – 03/01/2022
					

Germany's energy dependence on Russia is enormous. Will nuclear power plants have to operate longer and the coal phase-out have to be postponed? Some see fresh opportunities in the current crisis.




					www.dw.com
				












						White House enlists TikTokers in messaging war with Russia
					

The White House briefed 30 high-profile creators on the popular app Thursday about key details of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, the Washington Post reported.




					nypost.com
				




So...if Biden walked Putin into this...xi jinping walked Biden right into it just as purposefully.


----------



## Hughinn

white ape said:


> I am going to add this. I am tired of people thinking we live in some great democracy in the land of the free and the home of the brave. It's all bullshit. We don't live in a democracy. We aren't free. And our vote doesn't matter. It's all an illusion anymore. A throwback to better days. I rather we just call it what it is. We are no better than any other country that controls its citizens. At least those governments aren't fake about it. I can't even go to the damn pharmacy and buy antibiotics for my cat bite. NO... I have to go to a doctor, pay my copay (and the bill that comes later) and then go wait in line at the drug store to get my medicine (insurance covered) that still costs me even more money. If I lived in a less "free" country I bet I could just go to the corner drug store and buy the shit for the same price I pay now and not waste hours of my time.
> 
> Keep arguing about Obama, Trump, Biden, and whoever else. They are all the same. They are put into place on purpose. Your vote doesn't count.
> 
> PS: this isn't devils advocate stuff. These are real sentiments.
> 
> PSS: You got China, Russia, and India forming an Eurasian Alliance that will most likely be based around the Yen. That's about 1/2 of the worlds population that isn't using the USD as reserve currency. You gotta the Saudi's looking at the Yen. Prices are soaring. We can't buy Russian fertilizer anymore. And here we are talking about healthcare.






". I can't even go to the damn pharmacy and buy antibiotics for my cat bite. NO... I have to go to a doctor, pay my copay (and the bill that comes later) and then go wait in line at the drug store to get my medicine (insurance covered) that still costs me even more money. "



That's exactly the point.  

Government meddling in Healthcare is the main reason it's so fucked up and ridiculously expensive today.  

So why in the hell does it make any sense to give them even more capability to fuck with it?

It's like moving the goddamn fox into the henhouse because you can't keep him out completely.   

Seems like a shit idea, because it's obviously a shit idea


----------



## Hughinn

Methyl mike said:


> The Democrat Party today actually started life as the kkk? What jn the fuck drugs are you on?



The democrat party was indeed in bed with the KKK.  

And FYI, the Ukrain donated more money to the Clinton foundation than any other country in the world. 

You might be one of those that sucks the DNC Kool aid and don't care that they've taken millions of dollars in bribes from the poorest county in Europe, like say for instance, the son of the vice president getting a cushy no show job paying millions of dollars a year as a bribe, but answer me this,. 

Why is it those same people who took advantage of the ukranian people the very ones saying we have to drive Russia out of Ukrain, even if it means years of bloody guerrilla warfare and massive suffering for.....the ukranian people?

You can Go back to the blue Kool aid now.


----------



## Hughinn

Methyl mike said:


> You sound like a miserable asshole.



I'm a realist.

Most people don't like the truth.

Like, for example, after 50 years of the democrat party being in charge of and operating black communities in America, those communities are as bad as they've ever been.  The socioeconomic situation of black people in those communities is as bad as it's ever been.  And opportunities to climb the economic ladder for poor black people are worse than ever before, as the democrat party is importing a new working class from the southern border.

But, the democrat party has convinced those people that all of their problems are because of poor rural white people living in trailer parks in places like Nebraska and Alabama instead of the people who have been in charge.  The democrat party.

A hundred years ago, the democrat party did the same thing to poor white people.   By convincing them that all of their problems were because of poor rural black people and not the democrat party leadership.

Both times they used militant groups to conquer and divided.

Antifa today.  Black masks and spreading hate. Bullying communities

White hoods yesterday.   Spreading hate and bullying communities.

That's what's real.

So congratulations on the support of a criminal enterprise you think has your best interest in mind.  😂


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> Thats bullshit. I'll wager Canadians have no idea how much the actually pay for health insurance and just because other countries have social medicine doesn't really mean anything.  Well actually it does.  If I need ay a surgery I can get one within 2 weeks.  Canada a is around 20 weeks. Socialized healthcare sucks. Socialized any thing sucks.
> 
> 
> Ah but your surgery is free right? Uh uh because y'all are paying out your ass for free healthcare.


Read the statistics.  You can get rage about it all you want, but the facts don’t change.  You’re paying more for less and social medicine is cheaper.

Here’s the data

Keep in mind that data is self-reported so nobody is going out of their way to make the US look bad. The OECD compiles it.

Edit: here’s the original data. I included the other one because the OECD website isn’t very user friendly.









						Health at a Glance 2021 - OECD
					






					www.oecd.org


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Read the statistics.  You can get rage about it all you want, but the facts don’t change.  You’re paying more for less and social medicine is cheaper.
> 
> Here’s the data
> 
> Keep in mind that data is self-reported so nobody is going out of their way to make the US look bad. The OECD compiles it.
> 
> Edit: here’s the original data. I included the other one because the OECD website isn’t very user friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Health at a Glance 2021 - OECD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oecd.org



I'm not arguing your data, but..
I don't think that's a fair comparison to socialized vs free market healthcare.

Because although the united states claims to have free market healthcare, it's still very highly regulated all the way down to Doctor visits required for simple drugs many other countries have over the counter.  
And that's really just the tip of the iceberg in reference to government intervention in the US driving up the cost of healthcare. The Federal USDA has it's tentacles wrapped around almost every aspect of healthcare.  

Any comparison made should be genuine free market to socialized.  Not just comparing shades of difference.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> I'm not arguing your data, but..
> I don't think that's a fair comparison to socialized vs free market healthcare.
> 
> Because although the united states claims to have free market healthcare, it's still very highly regulated all the way down to Doctor visits required for simple drugs many other countries have over the counter.
> And that's really just the tip of the iceberg in reference to government intervention in the US driving up the cost of healthcare. The Federal USDA has it's tentacles wrapped around almost every aspect of healthcare.
> 
> Any comparison made should be genuine free market to socialized.  Not just comparing shades of difference.


The data is just comparing healthcare outcomes and metrics. It’s not a matter of socialized vs. private.

Both Germany and Switzerland have private, highly regulated systems that are cheaper and more effective than the US’ system.

Private systems can be done well - the US system just isn’t a good example. Just like Canada isn’t a good example of socialized medicine. Other countries do it way better.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> The data is just comparing healthcare outcomes and metrics. It’s not a matter of socialized vs. private.
> 
> Both Germany and Switzerland have private, highly regulated systems that are cheaper and more effective than the US’ system.
> 
> Private systems can be done well - the US system just isn’t a good example. Just like Canada isn’t a good example of socialized medicine. Other countries do it way better.



I was about to say
you're comparing two seperate piles of shit like you're a food critic.

They are both going to taste like shit


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> The data is just comparing healthcare outcomes and metrics. It’s not a matter of socialized vs. private.
> 
> Both Germany and Switzerland have private, highly regulated systems that are cheaper and more effective than the US’ system.
> 
> Private systems can be done well - the US system just isn’t a good example. Just like Canada isn’t a good example of socialized medicine. Other countries do it way better.



I don't disagree with you entirely. 

I just don't think the US is true example of a private healthcare system. 

Like most industrialized places, like Switzerland and Germany, the US is a hybrid system.  And you're right, hybrid healthcare has been done better elsewhere.   Our government is literally th absolute worst in the world as far as spending money to procure results......of anything. 

But we're not comparing it to a true free market private healthcare industry.


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> I was about to say
> you're comparing two seperate piles of shit like you're a food critic.
> 
> They are both going to taste like shit


Yeah, neither is exactly a shining example of efficiency.


----------



## Iron1

Sometimes I'm glad to be a dumb rube. Being woke sounds stressful and exhausting.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> But we're not comparing it to a true free market private healthcare industry.


Because no truly free-market healthcare systems exist.  It’s just not a sustainable model. 

You think getting insurance companies to pay out is bad now?  Take away all of the laws forcing them to provide coverage and see how it goes.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Because no truly free-market healthcare systems exist.  It’s just not a sustainable model.
> 
> You think getting insurance companies to pay out is bad now?  Take away all of the laws forcing them to provide coverage and see how it goes.



I'm not sure it's such a bad idea. Why are you?

Insurance companies, doctor's, hospitals etc, all intend to provide a service for a fee. 

If the fee is too high, they can't sell the service.    Eventually, if they want to sell the service, they'll have to adjust to the market. 

A reasonable person would wonder 🤔 f over regulation, control and insurance companies themselves didn't create the current healthcare crisis instead of reduce it, perhaps they're making it worse?

Maybe, less government involvement is the answer, instead of simply doing more of the same and hoping for the best?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> A reasonable person would wonder 🤔 f over regulation, control and insurance companies themselves didn't create the current healthcare crisis instead of reduce it, perhaps they're making it worse?
> 
> Maybe, less government involvement is the answer, instead of simply doing more of the same and hoping for the best?


So only a reasonable person thinks like you? OK. LOL. This is where you fail in your arguments.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> So only a reasonable person thinks like you? OK. LOL. This is where you fail in your arguments.



A reasonable person would consider what I said and debate, instead of simply slinging insults.

Because simply slinging insults is already a failing argument 

Congratulations.   Again.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> A reasonable person would consider what I said and debate, instead of simply slinging insults.


You are the one slinging insults and you dont even realize it and that is why you FAIL. Stop saying stupid shit that insinuates if anyone doesnt agree with you they arent reasonable, they are an idiot, cunt, etc.

You dont even see your hypocrisy. This is why I give you shit.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> You are the one slinging insults and you dont even realize it and that is why you FAIL. Stop saying stupid shit that insinuates if anyone doesnt agree with you they arent reasonable, they are an idiot, cunt, etc.
> 
> You dont even see your hypocrisy. This is why I give you shit.



Nah.

I didn't insult anyone in the post you quoted.  Just pointed a reasonable area of questions.

And you give me shit because you think I'm a backwards ignorant Cajun redneck with an accent  and you just can't accept the fact that despite there being some truth to that,  I'm still smarter and better read than you are.

But, that's your problem.  Not mine.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Nah.
> 
> I didn't insult anyone with the post in question.  Just pointed a reasonable area of questions.
> 
> And you give me shit because you think I'm a backwards ignorant Cajun redneck with an accent  and you just can't accept the fact that despite there being some truth to that,  I'm still smarter and better read than you are.
> 
> But, that's your problem.  Not mine.


again, you are blind. Just because you have an opinion you think is reasonable doesn't mean a different opinion is not reasonable.
I think it irks you that you can't force your opinion on people. Its not your way or the highway brah. You don't control shit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> again, you are blind. Just because you have an opinion you think is reasonable doesn't mean a different opinion is not reasonable.
> I think it irks you that you can't force your opinion on people. Its not your way or the highway brah. You don't control shit.


You called him blind. Boom. That's an insult.

Anyone can pick apart anyone else's words and find insults. The guy is just sharing his opinion.

@Hughinn can you please refrain from using adjectives when you post?


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You called him blind. Boom. That's an insult.
> 
> Anyone can pick apart anyone else's words and find insults. The guy is just sharing his opinion.
> 
> @Hughinn can you please refrain from using adjectives when you post?


Of course I did- He insulted me right before that
Look at his posts. He groups anyone that doesn't share his opinion as not reasonable, a cunt, idiot, etc..
That is a horrible point of view and the reason why people here attack him. He brings too much emotion to his arguments instead of just simply stating his opinion without belittling anyone who doesn't agree with his opinion.


----------



## Hughinn

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You called him blind. Boom. That's an insult.
> 
> Anyone can pick apart anyone else's words and find insults. The guy is just sharing his opinion.
> 
> @Hughinn can you please refrain from using adjectives when you post?



I went to school in Louisiana sir.  

I'm not smart enough to know what an adjective is, but I'll do my best. 😁


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Of course I did- He insulted me right before that
> Look at his posts. He groups anyone that doesn't share his opinion as not reasonable, a cunt, idiot, etc..
> That is a horrible point of view and the reason why people here attack him. He brings too much emotion to his arguments instead of just simply stating his opinion without belittling anyone who doesn't agree with his opinion.


He's agreed to try and use less adjectives.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You guys are boring now


----------



## silentlemon1011

FlyingPapaya said:


> You guys are boring now



Yeah, I stopped reading a lot
It's just nonsensical bickering for the most part


----------



## Hughinn

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He's agreed to try and use less adjectives.





FlyingPapaya said:


> You guys are boring now





silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah, I stopped reading a lot
> It's just nonsensical bickering for the most part




In 2003 american intelligence orchestrated a coup to overthrow the government of Georgia , the tiny country just to the south of Russia. 

This coup toppled the pro Russian government and installed a pro american government with a state department asset named Mikheil Saakashvili as the president.   And when I say state department asset, I mean he was literally an agent of the US state department. 

Mikheil Saakashvili was the president of Georgia until 2008 when then vice president joe Biden began calls for both Georgia and Ukrain to join NATO. 

Mikheil Saakashvili took this opportunity to attack Russian seperatists in the south ossetia region of Georgia prompting a response from Russia, who invaded Georgia and put an end to offensives of government of Mikheil Saakashvili toward the south ossetia Russian seperatists.

The curious thing about this to me is, I found out through reading about the ukranian conflict that Mikheil Saakashvili after being ousted from Georgia under allegations of corruption and subsequently voted out by a pro Russian candidate in 2013, Mikheil Saakashvili was appointment the governor of Odessa in Ukrain after his role in the US backed coup in Ukrain in 2014 called the miadan revolution.   
He was since ousted in 2017 under allegations of corruption.

Russia claims that during his tenure of mayor of Odessa, Mikheil Saakashvili is responsible for militant attacks against ethnic Russian people in Crimea and Donetsk of the donabas region and escalation of the conflict between Russia and Ukrain.  

Isn't that interesting?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah, I stopped reading a lot
> It's just nonsensical bickering for the most part


I think @FlyingPapaya enjoyed the bickering. Lol. 

The war in Ukraine is boring without a MSM commentator blowing it out of proportion and reminding us that Russia has “nuclear weapons” - soviet era nuclear weapons that they likely don’t know how to launch.


----------



## GSgator

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think @FlyingPapaya enjoyed the bickering. Lol.
> 
> The war in Ukraine is boring without a MSM commentator blowing it out of proportion and reminding us that Russia has “nuclear weapons” - soviet era nuclear weapons that they likely don’t know how to launch.



The fear mongering gets old it so repetitive  it  seems like there trying to make you think a certain way lol. That’s what actually kinda awakened me what 2 years ago and all it literally took was a flip of a channel on the remote that’s how easy it is lol.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think @FlyingPapaya enjoyed the bickering. Lol.
> 
> The war in Ukraine is boring without a MSM commentator blowing it out of proportion and reminding us that Russia has “nuclear weapons” - soviet era nuclear weapons that they likely don’t know how to launch.



Yeah, its ridiculous
Youd think that people are smarter now, not falling for the whole "NUCLEAR APOCALYPSE, GIVE US YOIR FREEDOMS OR YOURE GOING TO DIE" shtick

Then I remember
People = Shit

Then... I sigh....remember that people voted for Justin Trudeau... and i sit in the corner of my shower, fully clothed and cry until I softly drift to sleep.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think @FlyingPapaya enjoyed the bickering. Lol.
> 
> The war in Ukraine is boring without a MSM commentator blowing it out of proportion and reminding us that Russia has “nuclear weapons” - soviet era nuclear weapons that they likely don’t know how to launch.


Not so much.


----------



## Hughinn

This subject, I reckon , like most of any historical and philosophical subjects interests me.

I once went to a week long class in las Vegas where the union I was an agent for taught us how to research and uncover lines and connections between people and events. 

It helps when negotiating with someone if you already researched their background, vested interests, history and political leanings and understanding how various players are connected to each other so you can understand where and why loyalties are what they are.

That was back in 2004.   Since then when I see things like this ukranian invasion and start to try to understand it,  the way I interpret it is much different than before. 

This is one helluva mess here.  Everyone is compromised, everyone is involved and nobody has clean hands.

I just have a really shitty feeling about this whole thing and it concerns me.

These bastards are willing to sell our lives over this.   And it's pointless to us, the Russian and ukranian people.


----------



## Hughinn

In July of 2003, the US state department sent a guy named James baker to help Mikheil Saakashvili win his election.  

James baker was a campaign manager of five different presidential campaign runs and is currently the chief Whitehouse correspondent for the new York times.  

Despite all the help the US could muster, Mikheil Saakashvili lost the election of 2003. 

Almost overnight multiple media outlets in Georgia sprang up like several NGOs, like the Liberty Institute, were active in all protest activities.   All claiming election fraud.  

I can't find anything showing fraud was ever found. 

These ngo organizations and several other groups, along with the US state department supported protests that lasted from July to November when President Shevardnadzen , the guy who won the election in July resigned.  


The Georgia supreme court decided to redo the election.  Saakashvili ran completely unopposed and with 96.2 percent of the vote, Saakashvili became the new president of Georgia and was inaugurated on January 25.

does any of that shit sound familiar?


----------



## nissan11

What does everyone think will happen in Ukraine? Will a NATO country step up and help or is Kyiv destined to be taken and controlled by Russia?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> What does everyone think will happen in Ukraine? Will a NATO country step up and help or is Kyiv destined to be taken and controlled by Russia?




I believe Russia will either take Ukrain and change the government, which will prompt our corrupt leadership to finance another coup and insurgency.   Or else zelensky will concede to Russian demands, releasing Crimea, donabas and Donetsk along with his aspirations to join NATO.  

At which point in scenario 2 our government will once again renig and lie within a few years and push Ukrain to join NATO.  

What you should be asking, is why Ukrain, being the poorest county in Europe donated more to the Clinton foundation than any other country on earth.   And why we allowed this poor nation to bribe Joe Biden for millions of dollars by gifting his son a no show job and paying a cool few million dollars a year.  

And he by these same people who profited off the suffering of the ukranian people are now telling us we must be willing to do anything to run Russia out of Ukrain, even if it involves years of violent bloody conflict for the ukranian people.  

Why?


----------



## silentlemon1011

nissan11 said:


> What does everyone think will happen in Ukraine? Will a NATO country step up and help or is Kyiv destined to be taken and controlled by Russia?



Why would anyone bother?
The west is accomplishing their goals without even barely lifting a finger.

Why risk anything when you can win by risking nothing?


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> Why would anyone bother?
> The west is accomplishing their goals without even barely lifting a finger.
> 
> Why risk anything when you can win by risking nothing?



Yup.

The only thing they're risking is the suffering of the ukranian people.

And note none of those compassionate Democrats are howling to import a few million ukranian refugees.

One, they need them to fight Russia. 

Two, Eastern European people are well versed in Communist ideology and they will not support the interests of the democrat party here as a voting block


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Yup.
> 
> The only there risking is the suffering of the ukranian people.
> 
> And note none of those compassionate Democrats are howling to import a few million ukranian refugees.



Or Republicans
Assholes are on both sides


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> Or Republicans
> Assholes are on both sides



True.

I'm sure lizard lips Cheney is beside herself howling for another foreign war.

I already seen warhawk mutt Romney on television talking about Putin being a deranged madman we must defeat at all costs.

I'm sure the same little clique of republican neo cons will emerge as warhawk patriots any day now.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I believe Russia will either take Ukrain and change the government, which will prompt our corrupt leadership to finance another coup and insurgency.   Or else zelensky will concede to Russian demands, releasing Crimea, donabas and Donetsk along with his aspirations to join NATO.
> 
> At which point in scenario 2 our government will once again renig and lie within a few years and push Ukrain to join NATO.
> 
> What you should be asking, is why Ukrain, being the poorest county in Europe donated more to the Clinton foundation than any other country on earth.   And why we allowed this poor nation to bribe Joe Biden for millions of dollars by gifting his son a no show job and paying a cool few million dollars a year.
> 
> And he by these same people who profited off the suffering of the ukranian people are now telling us we must be willing to do anything to run Russia out of Ukrain, even if





Hughinn said:


> I believe Russia will either take Ukrain and change the government, which will prompt our corrupt leadership to finance another coup and insurgency.   Or else zelensky will concede to Russian demands, releasing Crimea, donabas and Donetsk along with his aspirations to join NATO.
> 
> At which point in scenario 2 our government will once again renig and lie within a few years and push Ukrain to join NATO.
> 
> What you should be asking, is why Ukrain, being the poorest county in Europe donated more to the Clinton foundation than any other country on earth.   And why we allowed this poor nation to bribe Joe Biden for millions of dollars by gifting his son a no show job and paying a cool few million dollars a year.
> 
> And he by these same people who profited off the suffering of the ukranian people are now telling us we must be willing to do anything to run Russia out of Ukrain, even if it involves years of violent bloody conflict for the ukranian people.





Hughinn said:


> I believe Russia will either take Ukrain and change the government, which will prompt our corrupt leadership to finance another coup and insurgency.   Or else zelensky will concede to Russian demands, releasing Crimea, donabas and Donetsk along with his aspirations to join NATO.
> 
> At which point in scenario 2 our government will once again renig and lie within a few years and push Ukrain to join NATO.
> 
> What you should be asking, is why Ukrain, being the poorest county in Europe donated more to the Clinton foundation than any other country on earth.   And why we allowed this poor nation to bribe Joe Biden for millions of dollars by gifting his son a no show job and paying a cool few million dollars a year.
> 
> And he by these same people who profited off the suffering of the ukranian people are now telling us we must be willing to do anything to run Russia out of Ukrain, even if it involves years of violent bloody conflict for the ukranian people.
> 
> Why?


Why does it matter who donates to a presidential candidate? Didn't people donate money to Trump?

And at the moment it doesn't seem as though Joe Biden is listening to what Ukraine is, as you put it, "telling us" what to do.


----------



## Hughinn

One of the things that has me most concerned and suspicious, is that over the past few days I've scoped out various news sources. 

And they're all saying exactly the same thing.  

When you've got that establishment neo con shill Sean hannity, saying the exact same thing as the tranny over there on MSDNC you know we're going to get fucked. 

Literally the only mainstream media host saying anything different or making sense  right now is Tucker Carlson.    And he's being proclaimed a "Putin puppet" "Russian asset" "traitor" etc.  

This ain't looking good at all.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Why does it matter who donates to a presidential candidate? Didn't people donate money to Trump?
> 
> And at the moment it doesn't seem as though Joe Biden is listening to what Ukraine is, as you put it, "telling us" what to do.



Joe Biden doesn't listen to Ukrain.   

The Ukrain listens to him. 

They didn't bribe him and his son for millions without some percived benefit.  

You really think that crackhead son of his was doing any real work for them?

And do you think the tens of millions of dollars from Ukrain to the Clinton foundation.  More than any other country on earth,  was so the poorest country in Europe could help starving kids in Africa?


----------



## Swiper.

The federal government has no authority to regulate your healthcare. 

Before there was mass health insurance people used to just go to the doctor and pay out-of-pocket for their healthcare needs. when government got involved and put wage and price controls in place companies had to retain and hire employees to secure these employees they had to offer something other than higher wages, so they added healthcare in due to the government’s policy of wage and price controls. that started the whole healthcare insurance industry on a massive scale. so I blame government for screwing up the free market system. 

we need to get back to free market capitalism in the USA or this country will continue to go downhill. 

as Reagan put it we live in a country where you have private ownership but total government control. that’s not capitalism.


----------



## bigrobbie

Hitler took the Rhineland and globally the attitude of "meh" was as it is in this situation and we all know the shit storm that followed... just sayin.


----------



## Swiper.

nissan11 said:


> What does everyone think will happen in Ukraine? Will a NATO country step up and help or is Kyiv destined to be taken and controlled by Russia?



I think the only thing that’s going to stop this war is if people within the Russian government assassinate Putin take over control, withdraw all troops and ask for sanctions to all be lifted. 

if Putin withdraws his forces I don’t think all the stations will get lifted and Russia will still be in a difficult situation with him in power. Putin has to go for a prosperous Russia.


----------



## Hughinn

Swiper. said:


> I think the only thing that’s going to stop this war is if people within the Russian government assassinate Putin take over control, withdraw all troops and ask for sanctions to all be lifted.
> 
> if Putin withdraws his forces I don’t think all the stations will get lifted and Russia will still be in a difficult situation with him in power. Putin has to go for a prosperous Russia.



Russia was broke and desititute in the 1990s.  

Plagued by corruption and raped by western banks after the fall of the soviet union.  

In 2000 a young ex KGB agent ran for president against the establishment candidate and won on a platform of bringing Russia back to prosperity and stopping the fleecing of the nation by the international banks. 

His name was vladamir Putin.


----------



## Bridgestone

I'll be supporting anything that pisses off Klaus, Biden and the rest of the globalists.  Team Putin.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Rot-Iron66

Libturds be like:

*(Dumbest people on the planet)*


----------



## lifter6973

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Libturds be like:
> 
> *(Dumbest people on the planet)*


In case anyone was wondering why I don't give RI shit for this post, 1) I'm not a liberal,                  2) I actually like and respect RI
However, it is a bit hypocritical of me to not give this post shit and to give someone else's similar to this post the treatment.
I know my flaws. See.


----------



## nissan11

Skullcrusher said:


>


We can play the meme game.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> Then... I sigh....remember that people voted for Justin Trudeau... and i sit in the corner of my shower, fully clothed and cry until I softly drift to sleep.


There are people who voted for him multiple times, after seeing how much a fuckup he was the first time. 

And he’ll win again, because despite being an absolute bag of shit and habitual liar, he has “Liberal” beside his name on the ballot.  That’s all that people care about.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




Oh God @nissan11    My boy.  

You're a democrat?    I really thought differently of you. 

My opposite thinking friend,   @Test_subject is a man who leans left, while I myself admittedly and obviously lean right,  neither of us would openly associate or defend any of the current political parties established today.  

You gotta stop thinking in terms of good guy and bad guys little brother.   

That only makes sense in movies and comic books.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Oh God @nissan11    My boy.
> 
> You're a democrat?    I really thought differently of you.
> 
> My opposite thinking friend,   @Test_subject is a man who leans left, while I myself admittedly and obviously lean right,  neither of us would openly associate or defend any of the current political parties established today.
> 
> You gotta stop thinking in terms of good guy and bad guys little brother.
> 
> That only makes sense in movies and comic books.



We are amidst a meme battle now. Stand back.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk





Skullcrusher said:


>



@nissan11   the thing here is, his post is funny,  because no sane person would want that idiot piloting a plane with them on it.  

Yours  sucks, because trump never really said any of that shit.

If it's  a meme battle,  you gotta step it up.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> @nissan11 the thing here is, his post is funny, because no sane person would want that idiot piloting a plane with them on it.
> 
> Yours sucks, because trump never really said any of that shit.
> 
> If it's a meme battle, you gotta step it up.


Trump never said anything derogatory about immigrants from Mexico? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




Did trump ever mention aliens, like in ET?  

Does anybody know?


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> @nissan11 the thing here is, his post is funny, because no sane person would want that idiot piloting a plane with them on it.
> 
> Yours sucks, because trump never really said any of that shit.
> 
> If it's a meme battle, you gotta step it up.


The thing here is, no sane person would want someone who isn't a pilot flying their plane. Including Trump. So how is this funny?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Trump never said anything derogatory about immigrants from Mexico?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




Maybe he did. 

Lots of those immigrants are criminals and shitbags.  

So what?   He didn't say Hispanic or Mexican people, in general did he?  

Enlighten me. 

Because I can damn sure Enlighten you on illegal immigrants committing crimes.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> The thing here is, no sane person would want someone who isn't a pilot flying their plane. Including Trump. So how is this funny?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Because joe biden is a blithering idiot.


Donald Trump is an asshole.  

I don't care if my pilots an asshole,  but I do care of he's a fucking incompetent idiot


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Because joe biden is a blithering idiot.
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is an asshole.
> 
> I don't care if my pilots an asshole, but I do care of he's a fucking incompetent idiot


Real talk:

Would you let your family fly on a plane if Trump, who has no pilot training, was the only pilot?


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Real talk:
> 
> Would you let your family fly on a plane if Trump, who has no pilot training, was the only pilot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




@nissan11  what the fuck are you talking about? 

That was not  the point of the meme.  Don't you get it bro?

Donald Trump piloted the country,  and we had a good economy,  rising wages, manufacturing was growing,  and stupid , senseless wars were not happening,  or were winding down.  

Joe biden is piloting the country,  were economically struggling,  wages are stagnant,  manufacturing is shrinking amd we're on the verge of world 3.  

So real talk :

Why don't you get that?


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> @nissan11  what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> That was not  the point of the meme.  Don't you get it bro?
> 
> Donald Trump piloted the country,  and we had a good economy,  rising wages, manufacturing was growing,  and stupid , senseless wars were not happening,  or were winding down.
> 
> Joe biden is piloting the country,  were economically struggling,  wages are stagnant,  manufacturing is shrinking amd we're on the verge of world 3.
> 
> So real talk :
> 
> Why don't you get that?



You said my meme was not funny and the one with Biden in a pilot uniform IS funny because "no sane person" would get in a plane if he was pilot.
I am making the point that I don't think a sane person would get in a plane if Trump was the pilot, either.
 It is very simple.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## white ape

Cochino said:


> Look, I understand your frustration.  Our system is far from perfect, but think about what you just said because I've had those same thoughts myself.  Yeah countries like Denmark are happy with a social form of government. They have never had the true experience of free enterprise.  Ask yourself what their country and countries like theirs do to help the global economy.  Not much. They are dependent on other countries for the most part. They are happy to pay high taxes for various reasons.  A) they have never experienced  free enterprise.  B) They don't have a lot of natural resources so their system works well for them .
> 
> Its totally different  from countries like the US.  Our healthcare system  is far from perfect, but it is the best in the world. We have the best doctors from all over the world who come here to practice medicine.  We have the best heart and cancer hospitals world wide, and despite the fact that we live an unhealthy lifestyle in general,  Americans lifespans are near the top, and certainly better than what they should be. People from all over the world come here to receive treatment.
> 
> There's not one American   money are insurance aside that can go to the emergency room and be denied treatment.  Now you and I end up paying for that, but I'm okay with it. Its still cheaper and much better than socialized medicine.


Fair points @Cochino and I don't disagree. In fact I actually agree. I'm just pissed off. I just graduated with an Executive MBA from University of Denver. Someone from my cohort asked us all today what we thought about congress getting rid of daylight savings. I was shocked. I didn't know that happened. Now I don't give two shits about daylight savings either way. My response was "what a waste of tax payers dollars. They act like we don't have soaring inflation, crumbling infrastructure, border issues, global security threats, healthcare issues, and opioid endemic, homelessness, etc"


----------



## white ape

Joliver said:


> Saudi Arabia is the heart of OPEC. If you are a member of the cartel...and take biden's phone call after daddy said "no"...you are living in a state of mortal sin.
> 
> The rest of this is a general drinking post...not directed at anyone in particular.
> 
> People think "man we could kick Russia's ass" in here....while staring $5 a gallon in the face...and listening to AN ACTUAL FARMER IN THIS VERY THREAD saying "I can't afford fertilizer...shelves will be bare." Russia is the largest exporter of nitrogen based fertilizer and second largest exporter of potash.  What are you winning? I'm seriously asking? You want to trade body counts? Hiroshima and Nagasaki may have killed ~200k people. The soviets starved 4 million to death in a year.
> 
> China bought 100 MILLION TONS of Russian coal right before the invasion to finance Russia through to the other side of this.
> 
> They are building an entire world economy--devoid of US influence-- with more than half of the world's population on the other side of the debate.
> 
> China makes up 30% of the worlds total manufacturing production...about double what the US does (about 15% post covid). Hell, our "top secret" 5th gen fighters had production delays waiting on Chinese parts. How about that for a massive FUCK YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US put China-made parts in F-35 fighter program
> 
> 
> The Pentagon waived laws banning Chinese-built components on US weapons to keep the F-35 fighter program on track in 2012 and 2013, a report said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China spyware is embedded in our infrastructure. YOUR  INTERNET IS WORKING RIGHT NOW BECAUSE CHINA ALLOWS IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei is embedded in our infrastructure and the federal government subsidized it
> 
> 
> After having allowed Huawei and ZTE to penetrate the American communications networks, it is now up to the government to undo the damage it facilitated. Despite the huge cost that this will incur, …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the bretton woods act failed because we ran out of gold to export...the petrodollar/fiat is failing when the world found a better lender to export debt and manufacturing.
> 
> This tactical Ukraine issue has been a long time brewing strategic war on the USA. Paid for by your own tax dollars....so chew on that bitter pill.
> 
> The average US citizen is just not well-read enough and simply too stupid to see it (the man screams on a bodybuilder forum in between gyno posts).
> 
> At long last even the liberal Germany decided to re-fire it's coal plants and "shifted it's tactical focus to energy security from de-carbonization." All the while the US administration is hiring TikTok people to influence your opinion on whose fault it is. I see their talking points in many of these posts. It's mind boggling. A PR blame-game campaign-- pre-midterm,  in the face of global irrelevance is about as on brand for the home of Hollywood as I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany energy policy forced to change course – DW – 03/01/2022
> 
> 
> Germany's energy dependence on Russia is enormous. Will nuclear power plants have to operate longer and the coal phase-out have to be postponed? Some see fresh opportunities in the current crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House enlists TikTokers in messaging war with Russia
> 
> 
> The White House briefed 30 high-profile creators on the popular app Thursday about key details of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, the Washington Post reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...if Biden walked Putin into this...xi jinping walked Biden right into it just as purposefully.


Don't forget about all the long lasting droughts in the US. The bread belt in particular. This is gonna get rough


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> You said my meme was not funny and the one with Biden in a pilot uniform IS funny because "no sane person" would get in a plane if he was pilot.
> I am making the point that I don't think a sane person would get in a plane if Trump was the pilot, either.
> It is very simple.




I get that buddy. 

But the meme is a parody implying capability of piloting a nation.  Not an actual pilot of an airplane.  

That's why it was funny.   Not because anyone really thinks either of those guys is a competent pilot.


----------



## white ape

Hughinn said:


> The democrat party was indeed in bed with the KKK.
> 
> And FYI, the Ukrain donated more money to the Clinton foundation than any other country in the world.
> 
> You might be one of those that sucks the DNC Kool aid and don't care that they've taken millions of dollars in bribes from the poorest county in Europe, like say for instance, the son of the vice president getting a cushy no show job paying millions of dollars a year as a bribe, but answer me this,.
> 
> Why is it those same people who took advantage of the ukranian people the very ones saying we have to drive Russia out of Ukrain, even if it means years of bloody guerrilla warfare and massive suffering for.....the ukranian people?
> 
> You can Go back to the blue Kool aid now.


What I understand from history, the current Democratic Party is not the same as the Democratic Party of old. Democrats used to be wealthy southern gentleman. Yes, numerous democrats were KKK. There was even a senator Robert Byrd from West Virginia who started his polecat career in the KKK. From Georgia you had Richard Russell organize a 6 day filibuster to oppose an anti-lynching bill in 1953. To be fair though the old Democratic Party is what I would consider the Republican Party now and the Democrats are something different


----------



## Hughinn

white ape said:


> Fair points @Cochino and I don't disagree. In fact I actually agree. I'm just pissed off. I just graduated with an Executive MBA from University of Denver. Someone from my cohort asked us all today what we thought about congress getting rid of daylight savings. I was shocked. I didn't know that happened. Now I don't give two shits about daylight savings either way. My response was "what a waste of tax payers dollars. They act like we don't have soaring inflation, crumbling infrastructure, border issues, global security threats, healthcare issues, and opioid endemic, homelessness, etc"




Good point man. 

Our priorities are fucked. 

Congratulations on your MBA.    

From a Louisiana country boy, educated in a little country schoolhouse with a swamp behind the playground,  who's never set foot on a College campus in his life, I know you put in the work to be there.     Awesome man.   Congrats.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Hughinn

white ape said:


> What I understand from history, the current Democratic Party is not the same as the Democratic Party of old. Democrats used to be wealthy southern gentleman. Yes, numerous democrats were KKK. There was even a senator Robert Byrd from West Virginia who started his polecat career in the KKK. From Georgia you had Richard Russell organize a 6 day filibuster to oppose an anti-lynching bill in 1953. To be fair though the old Democratic Party is what I would consider the Republican Party now and the Democrats are something different




I see it sorta similar.  

I'm an old Cajun.   And the democrat party was the carpet baggers we seen who came down here every election season trying to stir up shit between everyone and their neighbors.  Because we're different colors and speak different languages.  

The democrat party does today,  and has always represented the wealthy vested interests in government.   Not the people.  

The democrat party has always been the party of aristocracy,  tossed out of the South because they're wealthy war mongering elitist tools. 

They're doing the same shit today in Ukraine,  they did here in the Civil War amd the 1950s.

They'll soon be tossed out of the southwest for stirring up the same shit between neighbors they did in the southeast a century earlier.  

I just hope the north and west stop buying the bullshit


----------



## nissan11

Stumbled across this. Melania is looking BANGIN in this pic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Russia was broke and desititute in the 1990s.
> 
> Plagued by corruption and raped by western banks after the fall of the soviet union.
> 
> In 2000 a young ex KGB agent ran for president against the establishment candidate and won on a platform of bringing Russia back to prosperity and stopping the fleecing of the nation by the international banks.
> 
> His name was vladamir Putin.


Not what happened.


Hughinn said:


> @nissan11  what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> That was not  the point of the meme.  Don't you get it bro?
> 
> Donald Trump piloted the country,  and we had a good economy,  rising wages, manufacturing was growing,  and stupid , senseless wars were not happening,  or were winding down.
> 
> Joe biden is piloting the country,  were economically struggling,  wages are stagnant,  manufacturing is shrinking amd we're on the verge of world 3.
> 
> So real talk :
> 
> Why don't you get that?



Hes meme trolling you lol
Get with it and fight back or Biden wins.


----------



## silentlemon1011

nissan11 said:


> Stumbled across this. Melania is looking BANGIN in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



I'd  motorboat her until I die of suffocation


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That’s a good one Nissan I’ve got to give you that buddy .


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> Real talk:
> 
> Would you let your family fly on a plane if Trump, who has no pilot training, was the only pilot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Of course Trump is my God and I worship him


----------



## TODAY

So this is just a meme thread now?

Hell yes i love memes


----------



## nissan11

TODAY said:


> So this is just a meme thread now?
> 
> Hell yes i love memes



I like it but I don't get it.


----------



## TODAY

nissan11 said:


> I like it but I don't get it.


You're not a brony?

Only libtards and cucks hate bronys.


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> So only a reasonable person thinks like you? OK. LOL. This is where you fail in your arguments.


Then give him a counter argument as to why you disagree and give him your opinion on what a reasonable person is.


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> Then give him a counter argument as to why you disagree and give him your opinion on what a reasonable person is.


Im not the one that made an idiotic statement. He automatically assumes anyone that doesn't agree with all his opinions is not reasonable. I'm simply pointing out his hypocrisy. I am not stating that I agree or disagree with his opinion. That is not my point.


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> Not what happened.
> 
> 
> Hes meme trolling you lol
> Get with it and fight back or Biden wins.



That's exactly what happened. 

The imf and world banks stepped in to privatize the Russian economy. 

They came down like vultures and looted the bones of the soviet union.  Leaving the Russian people broke and destitute.  

Desperate people elect radical leaders.  So we got Putin.  He promised to stop the fleecing and he did.   He ran the ogliarchs that wouldn't get on board out of Russia.    They went elsewhere to lobby our government to have aniti Russia policies.  

The ones that got on board and stayed are the ones getting their shit siezed by the us government right now.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> Then give him a counter argument as to why you disagree and give him your opinion on what a reasonable person is.





lifter6973 said:


> Im not the one that made an idiotic statement. He automatically assumes anyone that doesn't agree with all his opinions is not reasonable. I'm simply pointing out his hypocrisy. I am not stating that I agree or disagree with his opinion. That is not my point.




Cochino, it's not worth it. 

That guy doesn't really stand for nothing past the sake of argument. 

He doesn't have the knowledge or intellect to debate with me and it pisses him off because I went to school in a country assed little schoolhouse with a swamp by the playground , never set foot on a college campus and he considers me swamp/hillbilly/white trash.  And he thinks he's the better man. 

He just can't prove it in any practical sense. 

So he just hates on me and takes pot shots when he can. 

And that's fine.  He doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I like it but I don't get it.




In 2014 democrat party senator Chris Murphy and neo conservative john McCain were in Ukrain rallying up protests against the ukranian elected government. 









						John McCain tells Ukraine protesters: 'We are here to support your just cause'
					

Senator in Ukraine to support pro-EU protests as crowds demonstrate against president's pro-Russian stance




					www.theguardian.com
				




Our own government financed far right neo Nazi groups inside Ukrain to help overthrow the pro Russian government. 









						John McCain Went To Ukraine And Stood On Stage With A Man Accused Of Being An Anti-Semitic Neo-Nazi
					






					www.businessinsider.com
				




Our government sent campaign managers, election officers and monitors to Ukrain along with ngo propoganda stations and printing presses to keep riots and protest going until the election. 









						Portman and Durbin Launch Senate Ukraine Caucus
					

Washington, D.C. — Today, U.S. Senators Rob Portman (R-Ohio) and Dick Durbin (D-Ill.) announced the launch of the Senate Ukraine Caucus. The goal of the Caucus will be to strengthen the political, military, economic, and cultural relationship between the United States and Ukraine. The caucus...




					www.portman.senate.gov
				




Any of that sound familiar?


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> In 2014 democrat party senator Chris Murphy and neo conservative john McCain were in Ukrain rallying up protests against the ukranian elected government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain tells Ukraine protesters: 'We are here to support your just cause'
> 
> 
> Senator in Ukraine to support pro-EU protests as crowds demonstrate against president's pro-Russian stance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our own government financed far right neo Nazi groups inside Ukrain to help overthrow the pro Russian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain Went To Ukraine And Stood On Stage With A Man Accused Of Being An Anti-Semitic Neo-Nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our government sent campaign managers, election officers and monitors to Ukrain along with ngo propoganda stations and printing presses to keep riots and protest going until the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portman and Durbin Launch Senate Ukraine Caucus
> 
> 
> Washington, D.C. — Today, U.S. Senators Rob Portman (R-Ohio) and Dick Durbin (D-Ill.) announced the launch of the Senate Ukraine Caucus. The goal of the Caucus will be to strengthen the political, military, economic, and cultural relationship between the United States and Ukraine. The caucus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.portman.senate.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of that sound familiar?



It does not sound familiar. Are you saying that is what the US is doing right now in Ukraine? 

To me it doesn't seem like the US is trying to mislead or trick the people of Ukraine. Those people have been fighting their asses off and it sure seems to me like like they are fighting for something THEY believe in.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Cochino, it's not worth it.
> 
> That guy doesn't really stand for nothing past the sake of argument.
> 
> He doesn't have the knowledge or intellect to debate with me and it pisses him off because I went to school in a country assed little schoolhouse with a swamp by the playground , never set foot on a college campus and he considers me swamp/hillbilly/white trash.  And he thinks he's the better man.
> 
> He just can't prove it in any practical sense.
> 
> So he just hates on me and takes pot shots when he can.
> 
> And that's fine.  He doesn't bother me anymore.


Wrong again. You bitch and whine when people insult you acting like they started it. There is a reason they insult you. You are an idiot and a hypocrite.

You can't just state your opinion, you have to also insult someone or a group of people when you give your idiotic opinion. That is weakness brah. You are the reason it turns into pot shots and insults you dummy.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> In 2014 democrat party senator Chris Murphy and neo conservative john McCain were in Ukrain rallying up protests against the ukranian elected government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain tells Ukraine protesters: 'We are here to support your just cause'
> 
> 
> Senator in Ukraine to support pro-EU protests as crowds demonstrate against president's pro-Russian stance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our own government financed far right neo Nazi groups inside Ukrain to help overthrow the pro Russian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain Went To Ukraine And Stood On Stage With A Man Accused Of Being An Anti-Semitic Neo-Nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our government sent campaign managers, election officers and monitors to Ukrain along with ngo propoganda stations and printing presses to keep riots and protest going until the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portman and Durbin Launch Senate Ukraine Caucus
> 
> 
> Washington, D.C. — Today, U.S. Senators Rob Portman (R-Ohio) and Dick Durbin (D-Ill.) announced the launch of the Senate Ukraine Caucus. The goal of the Caucus will be to strengthen the political, military, economic, and cultural relationship between the United States and Ukraine. The caucus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.portman.senate.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of that sound familiar?


Dont trust the media except if you're Uncle Rapey then use the media in feeble attempts to validate your opinion?


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> It does not sound familiar. Are you saying that is what the US is doing right now in Ukraine?
> 
> To me it doesn't seem like the US is trying to mislead or trick the people of Ukraine. Those people have been fighting their asses off and it sure seems to me like like they are fighting for something THEY believe in.


The US has been doing it around the world for decades. If you want a decent read, check out Confessions Of An Economic Hitman.

Ever wonder why the US controlled the Panama Canal, why we have military bases in places like Saudi Arabia? And many, many other similar things? Give it a read.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> It does not sound familiar. Are you saying that is what the US is doing right now in Ukraine?
> 
> To me it doesn't seem like the US is trying to mislead or trick the people of Ukraine. Those people have been fighting their asses off and it sure seems to me like like they are fighting for something THEY believe in.



The united states funded and organized two separate revolutions in Ukrain.

One was the orange revolution in 2004.









						Ian Traynor: US campaign behind the turmoil in Kiev
					

Analysis: Ukraine, traditionally passive in its politics, has been mobilised by young democracy activists and will never be the same again.




					www.theguardian.com
				




A few years later, a pro Russian government was elected leading to another us funded and organized revolution in 2014.









						A US-Backed, Far Right–Led Revolution in Ukraine Helped Bring Us to the Brink of War
					

In 2014 Ukraine, great power gamesmanship, righteous anger at a corrupt status quo, and opportunistic far-right extremists toppled the government in the Maidan Revolution. Today’s crisis in Ukraine can’t be understood without understanding Maidan.




					jacobinmag.com
				




Where the united states literally funded and helped organize a far right neo Nazi coalition to help overthrow the pro Russian government and install the one Ukrain has today.

So yes, to anybody aware of us actions abroad, it should very familiar


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> The united states funded and organized two separate revolutions in Ukrain.
> 
> One was the orange revolution in 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Traynor: US campaign behind the turmoil in Kiev
> 
> 
> Analysis: Ukraine, traditionally passive in its politics, has been mobilised by young democracy activists and will never be the same again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years later, a pro Russian government was elected leading to another us funded and organized revolution in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A US-Backed, Far Right–Led Revolution in Ukraine Helped Bring Us to the Brink of War
> 
> 
> In 2014 Ukraine, great power gamesmanship, righteous anger at a corrupt status quo, and opportunistic far-right extremists toppled the government in the Maidan Revolution. Today’s crisis in Ukraine can’t be understood without understanding Maidan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacobinmag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the united states literally funded and helped organize a far right neo Nazi coalition to help overthrow the pro Russian government and install the one Ukrain has today.
> 
> So yes, to anybody aware of us actions abroad, it should very familiar



But is it what is happening in Ukraine at this moment?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> It does not sound familiar. Are you saying that is what the US is doing right now in Ukraine?
> 
> To me it doesn't seem like the US is trying to mislead or trick the people of Ukraine. Those people have been fighting their asses off and it sure seems to me like like they are fighting for something THEY believe in.





Hughinn said:


> The united states funded and organized two separate revolutions in Ukrain.
> 
> One was the orange revolution in 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Traynor: US campaign behind the turmoil in Kiev
> 
> 
> Analysis: Ukraine, traditionally passive in its politics, has been mobilised by young democracy activists and will never be the same again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years later, a pro Russian government was elected leading to another us funded and organized revolution in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A US-Backed, Far Right–Led Revolution in Ukraine Helped Bring Us to the Brink of War
> 
> 
> In 2014 Ukraine, great power gamesmanship, righteous anger at a corrupt status quo, and opportunistic far-right extremists toppled the government in the Maidan Revolution. Today’s crisis in Ukraine can’t be understood without understanding Maidan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacobinmag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the united states literally funded and helped organize a far right neo Nazi coalition to help overthrow the pro Russian government and install the one Ukrain has today.
> 
> So yes, to anybody aware of us actions abroad, it should very familiar




Add the other us backed revolutions in Libya, Syria, Iran, Venezuela, Cuba, Belarus, Lithuania, Vietnam, Korea, etc , etc.  Too many to list really. 

And it's starkly familiar.  

@nissan11  you can find groups of people disinfranchized, or wanting to topple any government, in any country in the world. 

The united states intelligence agencies seek these people out, like the neo Nazis in Ukrain and organize them to topple governments they don't like.  

It's a very familiar process.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> But is it what is happening in Ukraine at this moment?




What's happening at this moment, is that Joe Biden pushing to have Ukrain join NATO is the straw that broke the camels back for Russia. 

NATO is more or less a weapon to be used against Russia.  That obvious to anyone who cares to look.

Russia layed down and conceded to the united states backed revolutions and installation of puppet regimes because they had too.

But Ukrain being in NATO was simply more than they will accept.  

So they invaded Ukraine and won't leave until they take it over, or the ukranian government and the NATO coalition agree to stop any eastward expansion. 

That's sorta simplifying it all.  But that's it in a nutshell 

IMHO taking Ukrain is a better option for Russia, then allowing NATO to move into Ukrain and change the economic trade deals and force Russia into another arms race, they cannot win. 

@nissan11  you have to stop thinking in terms of good guys and bad guys and look at this objectively.  

Russian strategic people aren't crazy despite what our propaganda says and their not stupid either. 

Two sides to every story.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> The united states funded and organized two separate revolutions in Ukrain.
> 
> One was the orange revolution in 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Traynor: US campaign behind the turmoil in Kiev
> 
> 
> Analysis: Ukraine, traditionally passive in its politics, has been mobilised by young democracy activists and will never be the same again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years later, a pro Russian government was elected leading to another us funded and organized revolution in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A US-Backed, Far Right–Led Revolution in Ukraine Helped Bring Us to the Brink of War
> 
> 
> In 2014 Ukraine, great power gamesmanship, righteous anger at a corrupt status quo, and opportunistic far-right extremists toppled the government in the Maidan Revolution. Today’s crisis in Ukraine can’t be understood without understanding Maidan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacobinmag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the united states literally funded and helped organize a far right neo Nazi coalition to help overthrow the pro Russian government and install the one Ukrain has today.
> 
> So yes, to anybody aware of us actions abroad, it should very familiar


I still don't understand your reasoning. Don't trust the media but it is ok to cherry pick a few articles that back your opinion and ignore a ton of other articles that contradict it?
Are the the sole decider of which articles to cherry pick that you think are true?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> What's happening at this moment, is that Joe Biden pushing to have Ukrain join NATO is the straw that broke the camels back for Russia.
> 
> NATO is more or less a weapon to be used against Russia.  That obvious to anyone who cares to look.
> 
> Russia layed down and conceded to the united states backed revolutions and installation of puppet regimes because they had too.
> 
> But Ukrain being in NATO was simply more than they will accept.
> 
> So they invaded Ukraine and won't leave until they take it over, or the ukranian government and the NATO coalition agree to stop any eastward expansion.
> 
> That's sorta simplifying it all.  But that's it in a nutshell
> 
> IMHO taking Ukrain is a better option for Russia, then allowing NATO to move into Ukrain and change the economic trade deals and force Russia into another arms race, they cannot win.
> 
> @nissan11  you have to stop thinking in terms of good guys and bad guys and look at this objectively.
> 
> Russian strategic people aren't crazy despite what our propaganda says and their not stupid either.
> 
> Two sides to every story.


Wrong again dipshit. That is just your opinion and you trying to belittle anyone that doesn't agree with you. You are a fool.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> I still don't understand your reasoning. Don't trust the media but it is ok to cherry pick a few articles that back your opinion and ignore a ton of other articles that contradict it?
> Are the the sole decider of which articles to cherry pick that you think are true?



Stick to fact's, dates, names and see who benifits.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> What's happening at this moment, is that Joe Biden pushing to have Ukrain join NATO is the straw that broke the camels back for Russia.
> 
> NATO is more or less a weapon to be used against Russia.  That obvious to anyone who cares to look.
> 
> Russia layed down and conceded to the united states backed revolutions and installation of puppet regimes because they had too.
> 
> But Ukrain being in NATO was simply more than they will accept.
> 
> So they invaded Ukraine and won't leave until they take it over, or the ukranian government and the NATO coalition agree to stop any eastward expansion.
> 
> That's sorta simplifying it all.  But that's it in a nutshell
> 
> IMHO taking Ukrain is a better option for Russia, then allowing NATO to move into Ukrain and change the economic trade deals and force Russia into another arms race, they cannot win.
> 
> @nissan11  you have to stop thinking in terms of good guys and bad guys and look at this objectively.
> 
> Russian strategic people aren't crazy despite what our propaganda says and their not stupid either.
> 
> Two sides to every story.



Has a country tried to do this to the USA?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Stick to fact's, dates, names and see who benifits.


but you dont stick to facts. You cherry pick articles. hypocrite


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Has a country tried to do this to the USA?




Other than some propoganda and accusations of election persuation. 

I have no knowledge of anyone else doing this inside the USA that isn't from the USA.

The democrat party, just last election organized and promoted a summer of violent riots and civil unrest to aid their efforts of regime change.

But I don't know of a foreign nation doing it.   I do know that both china and Russia have posted Facebook ads and shit.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Other than some propoganda and accusations of election persuation.
> 
> I have no knowledge of anyone else doing this inside the USA that isn't from the USA.
> 
> The democrat party, just last election organized and promoted a summer of violent riots and civil unrest to aid their efforts of regime change.
> 
> But I don't know of a foreign nation doing it.   I do know that both china and Russia have posted Facebook ads and shit.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Has a country tried to do this to the USA?


Not to us directly, but China is doing it as well right now, especially in Africa.

Lots of natural resources, military base, etc... We laid the blueprint, they're following it.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Other than some propoganda and accusations of election persuation.
> 
> I have no knowledge of anyone else doing this inside the USA that isn't from the USA.
> 
> The democrat party, just last election organized and promoted a summer of violent riots and civil unrest to aid their efforts of regime change.
> 
> But I don't know of a foreign nation doing it.   I do know that both china and Russia have posted Facebook ads and shit.


Are you referring to the riot at the capital building? It seemed like Trump had more to do with that than democrats.


----------



## Xtren

From a personal standpoint

I have family in Cuba, they travel to Russia for business.

I can say that what is shown in the news is accurate, aside from media putting a spin on things.

Propaganda is strong especially when u don’t have access to outside sources

They believe what they are told and get shown what they want you to see.

Its disgusting how these communist countries work and coming from one I can say FUCK RUSSIA’s Government

If Russian citizens had access to weapons there would be a revolution .

This is all my personal opinion and 2 cents


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Are you referring to the riot at the capital building? It seemed like Trump had more to do with that than democrats.



No, I'm not talking about Jan 6 at all.

I agree with you there, Stirring up that crowd falls on Donald Trump.

I'm talking about the democrat party involvement in the antifa/BLM riots during the summer of 2020.

They bragged about it for Christ sakes.

"In April, Podhorzer began hosting a weekly 2½-hour Zoom. It was structured around a series of rapid-fire five-minute presentations on everything from which ads were working to messaging to legal strategy. The invitation-only gatherings soon attracted hundreds, creating a rare shared base of knowledge for the fractious progressive movement.  Attendees included high level BLM organizer's, media figures and Democratic party strategists" - Time magazine February of 2021.

"The racial-justice uprising sparked by George Floyd’s killing in May was not primarily a political movement. The organizers who helped lead it wanted to harness its momentum for the election"  - Time magazine.  Again, they're bragging about it.

Kamala Harris endorsed bail funds to bail out rioters that got themselves arrested.

Joe Biden lied on national media to mischaracterize the shooting of Jakob Blake to instigate riots in Kenosha Wisconsin and keep the momentum going from the George Floyd incident that had nearly fizzled out.

Democrat party mayor's and governors intentionally stepped aside to allow riots and protests to destroy whol sections of cities, while the democrat party officials themselves danced in the streets, giving speeches and taking selfies, all while declining the offer to send in the national guard to protect small businesses and property owners (republican party supporters)

When looked at objectively, it doesn't look alot different than the miadan revolution in Ukrain in 2014.


----------



## Hughinn

Xtren said:


> From a personal standpoint
> 
> I have family in Cuba, they travel to Russia for business.
> 
> I can say that what is shown in the news is accurate, aside from media putting a spin on things.
> 
> Propaganda is strong especially when u don’t have access to outside sources
> 
> They believe what they are told and get shown what they want you to see.
> 
> Its disgusting how these communist countries work and coming from one I can say FUCK RUSSIA’s Government
> 
> If Russian citizens had access to weapons there would be a revolution .
> 
> This is all my personal opinion and 2 cents




I agree completely sir. 

It's just my opinion that our own government isn't any better. 

Which is why I disagree with this war, our involvement in this war and am against everything that gives our government more power over anything that compromises our freedom, or anyone else's.  

Because all of the bastards are corrupt.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> No, I'm talking about Jan 6 at all.
> 
> I agree with you there, Stirring up that crowd falls on Donald Trump.
> 
> I'm talking about the democrat party involvement in the antifa/BLM riots during the summer of 2020.
> 
> They bragged about it for Christ sakes.
> 
> "In April, Podhorzer began hosting a weekly 2½-hour Zoom. It was structured around a series of rapid-fire five-minute presentations on everything from which ads were working to messaging to legal strategy. The invitation-only gatherings soon attracted hundreds, creating a rare shared base of knowledge for the fractious progressive movement.  Attendees included high level BLM organizer's, media figures and Democratic party strategists" - Time magazine February of 2021.
> 
> "The racial-justice uprising sparked by George Floyd’s killing in May was not primarily a political movement. The organizers who helped lead it wanted to harness its momentum for the election"  - Time magazine.  Again, they're bragging about it.
> 
> Kamala Harris endorsed bail funds to bail out rioters that got themselves arrested.
> 
> Joe Biden lied on national media to mischaracterize the shooting of Jakob Blake to instigate riots in Kenosha Wisconsin.
> 
> Democrat party mayor's and governors intentionally stepped aside to allow riots and protests to destroy whol sections of cities, while the democrat party officials themselves danced in the streets, giving speeches and taking selfies, all while declining the offer to send in the national guard to protect small businesses.
> 
> When looked at objectively, it doesn't look alot different than the miadan revolution in Ukrain in 2014.


----------



## Yano

Slava Ukraini !! Сподіваюся, у них було насіння в кишенях




__





						Discover popular videos | Facebook
					

Facebook Watch is the place to enjoy videos and shows together. Find the latest trending videos, discover original shows and find out what's going on with your favourite creators.




					fb.watch


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Wrong again dipshit. That is just your opinion and you trying to belittle anyone that doesn't agree with you. You are a fool.



No, it's actually Russia's opinion









						NATO: Why Russia has a problem with its eastward expansion – DW – 02/23/2022
					

After its Soviet enemy crumbled, NATO kept growing. Whether that helped ensure peace or constitutes a threat is still debated today — and plays into Russian actions towards Ukraine.




					www.dw.com
				




And China's



			Redirect Notice
		



As well as Joe Bidens current CIA director William Burns, who used to be Barak Obama's ambassador to Moscow.









						US gov't knew NATO expansion to Ukraine would force Russia to intervene - Multipolarista
					

US Ambassador William Burns, now CIA director, admitted in 2008 embassy cable that NATO expansion to Ukraine crosses Russia's security "redlines" and could lead to violence which would force Moscow to intervene.




					multipolarista.com
				




Who stated clearly that NATO expansion to Georgia and Ukrain was a bad idea back in 2008 and again in 2014


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> No, it's actually Russia's opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO: Why Russia has a problem with its eastward expansion – DW – 02/23/2022
> 
> 
> After its Soviet enemy crumbled, NATO kept growing. Whether that helped ensure peace or constitutes a threat is still debated today — and plays into Russian actions towards Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And China's
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as Joe Bidens current CIA director William Burns, who used to be Barak Obama's ambassador to Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US gov't knew NATO expansion to Ukraine would force Russia to intervene - Multipolarista
> 
> 
> US Ambassador William Burns, now CIA director, admitted in 2008 embassy cable that NATO expansion to Ukraine crosses Russia's security "redlines" and could lead to violence which would force Moscow to intervene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> multipolarista.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who stated clearly that NATO expansion to Georgia and Ukrain was a bad idea back in 2008 and again in 2014


Again, cherry picking the media which you say no one should believe in. Talking out of both sides of your mouth.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Again, cherry picking the media which you say no one should believe in. Talking out of both sides of your mouth.




In other words, sources agreeing that  Russia itself, China and top US diplomatic officials holding it as a fact, is me giving my opinion, cherry picking media and talking out both sides of my mouth?

Well, I guess making such an accusation absent of any meaningful substance is much easier than debating the subject at hand.   Especially when one is handicapped in such a situation.

😁


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> In other words, sources agreeing that  Russia itself, China and top US diplomatic officials holding it as a fact, is me giving my opinion, cherry picking media and talking out both sides of my mouth?
> 
> Well, I guess making such an accusation absent of any meaningful substance is much easier than debating the subject at hand.   Especially when one is handicapped in such a situation.
> 
> 😁


I guess contradicting yourself makes your opinions valid.  Again, this isn't Russia bro, we aren't limited to just the media someone wants to force us to believe.  I know you want it to be that way and rape everyone that doesn't conform to your OPINIONS but that isn't how it works in the US brah.


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> I guess contradicting yourself makes your opinions valid.  Again, this isn't Russia bro, we aren't limited to just the media someone wants to force us to believe.  I know you want it to be that way and rape everyone that doesn't conform to your OPINIONS but that isn't how it works in the US brah.


us media is the most corrupter and propaganda filled to split the masses into hating each other then any part of the world right now


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> us media is the most corrupter and propaganda filled to split the masses into hating each other then any part of the world right now


US media does split the masses but Russian media is just as corrupt. People are driven to believe by fear. In the US people can make their own opinions and they have many options. Not so in Russia.
I think Uncle Rapey would like it much better in Russia. He likes to fight or rape anyone that doesn't agree with him. Almost like Putin except Putin pretty much kills anyone who doesn't agree with him.


----------



## nissan11

Is it true that Russia sent a memo to their state-run media telling them to play clips of Tucker Carlson because of how pro-Putin he seems to be?


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> US media does split the masses but Russian media is just as corrupt. People are driven to believe by fear. In the US people can make their own opinions and they have many options. Not so in Russia.
> I think Uncle Rapey would like it much better in Russia. He likes to fight or rape anyone that doesn't agree with him. Almost like Putin except Putin pretty much kills anyone who doesn't agree with him.


bro i like u i really do but u dont have a clue whats going on and i mean that in the friendliest way i can


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> Is it true that Russia sent a memo to their state-run media telling them to play clips of Tucker Carlson because of how pro-Putin he seems to be?


Probably. Uncle Rapey really likes Tucker. I am inclined to believe Tucker does not believe half the shit he spews but he does it for money and ratings.

Crazy Wes on ASF is at it again. He is saying Ukranian soldiers are attacking civilians and filming to make it look like Russians are attacking. The entire fiasco is a false flag to him. Uncle Rapey probably not far behind.


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> bro i like u i really do but u dont have a clue whats going on and i mean that in the friendliest way i can


well Im not an expert so probably not, just my opinion- I like you too bro


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Is it true that Russia sent a memo to their state-run media telling them to play clips of Tucker Carlson because of how pro-Putin he seems to be?



The way I understand it, Russian media aired some clips if tucker Carlson in Russia.

I'm not sure how anybody can base it factually that Carlson is "pro Putin".









						Kremlin memos urged Russian media to use Tucker Carlson clips – report
					

Russian government document instructed outlets to show Fox News host ‘as much as possible’, Mother Jones says




					www.theguardian.com
				




But he seems to have taken a somewhat neutral stance in the war.  Being anti war more or less


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> The way I understand it, Russian media aired some clips if tucker Carlson in Russia.
> 
> I'm not sure how anybody can base it factually that Carlson is "pro Putin".


If anyone can do it, you can do it or I mean claim that it is factual, LOL.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> The way I understand it, Russian media aired some clips if tucker Carlson in Russia.
> 
> I'm not sure how anybody can base it factually that Carlson is "pro Putin".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kremlin memos urged Russian media to use Tucker Carlson clips – report
> 
> 
> Russian government document instructed outlets to show Fox News host ‘as much as possible’, Mother Jones says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he seems to have taken a somewhat neutral stance in the war.  Being anti war more or less



I haven't seen the clips. But why would russian-run media play clips of him if he wasn't giving an impression of being pro-putin? Isn't putin in charge of the russian media?


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> I haven't seen the clips. But why would russian-run media play clips of him if he wasn't giving an impression of being pro-putin? Isn't putin in charge of the russian media?


Im starting to like you more with every post. You needle Uncle Rapey much more subtly than I do.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I haven't seen the clips. But why would russian-run media play clips of him if he wasn't giving an impression of being pro-putin? Isn't putin in charge of the russian media?



I've seen some of the clips that supposedly were aired in Russia. 

It's basically Carlson criticism of the US government actions that led to the war in Ukrain.  

He's actually adamant that Putin is a ruthless guy and is to blame for the decision to invade.     

But he also calls out us government actions that contributed. 

I have no idea how Russian television edited it though or what context they wanted to portray it, or what they meant by airing it.    At least not at this point


----------



## nissan11

I'm not trying to needle him. I do remember him saying "the only one who seems to be making sense is Tucker Carlson" and I find it very odd and coincidental that is the only American journalist that Russian-run media may be spreading clips of.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I've seen some of the clips that supposedly were aired in Russia.
> 
> It's basically Carlson criticism of the US government actions that led to the war in Ukrain.
> 
> He's actually adamant that Putin is a ruthless guy and is to blame for the decision to invade.
> 
> But he also calls out us government actions that contributed.
> 
> I have no idea how Russian television edited it though or what context they wanted to portray it, or what they meant by airing it.    At least not at this point



I see.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I'm not trying to needle him. I do remember him saying "the only one who seems to be making sense is Tucker Carlson" and I find it very odd and coincidental that is the only American journalist that Russian-run media may be spreading clips of.




I know @nissan11 

You're just asking questions and pondering the situation. 

Good for you.

In this instance I do agree with Carlson that this war was totally avoidable and that our elected officials could have easily diffused it before it happened and chose not to.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I know @nissan11
> 
> You're just asking questions and pondering the situation.
> 
> Good for you.
> 
> In this instance I do agree with Carlson that this war was totally avoidable and that our elected officials could have easily diffused it before it happened and chose not to.


You see how easy that is. I don't agree with you but I can respect this post. You didn't say something like 'any rational person would agree or only cunts dont agree.etc....'

It isn't that painful to just state your opinion is it?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I see.



Purely speculation on my part, but I would bet it's for a similar reason that our own propoganda networks are showing Russian people in protest of the war.

That is to say, to undermine the support of our leadership in the same way we try to undermine support of theirs. 

But that's just my speculation


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> Are you referring to the riot at the capital building? It seemed like Trump had more to do with that than democrats.



There is that and then there was also a lot of cities burning down from antifa. I live 20 miles from that so-called fucking Chaszone they created in Seattle which I did visit and I’m also north of Portland Oregon where they tried to burn down a courthouse with people in it. They also burned down a police station in Seattle tried to do it with the police in it.  A lot of cops died a lot of  small business owners lost their businesses.

One life was lost at the capital and it was a woman who was a veteran of the United States Armed Forces. Come on Nissan pull your head out of the fucking sand buddy get with what’s going on around the country and stop nitpicking the shit you just want to see.


----------



## GSgator

Here’s a good comparison both were fucked up no matter how you look at it









						RealClearInvestigations' Jan. 6-BLM Riots Comparison
					

By The Editors, RealClearInvestigationsRevised and Updated, 2022(Originally posted September 9, 2021) Democrat-dominated, televised congressional hearings on the Jan. 6 Capitol riot opened in prime ti




					www.realclearinvestigations.com


----------



## Swiper.

nissan11 said:


> Are you referring to the riot at the capital building? It seemed like Trump had more to do with that than democrats.



what did trump do to instigate that riot? 
he was telling everybody to peacefully protest.


----------



## GSgator

GSgator said:


> There is that and then there was also a lot of cities burning down from antifa. I live 20 miles from that so-called fucking Chaszone they created in Seattle which I did visit and I’m also north of Portland Oregon where they tried to burn down a courthouse with people in it. They also burned down a police station in Seattle tried to do it with the police in it.  A lot of cops died a lot of  small business owners lost their businesses.
> 
> One life was lost at the capital and it was a woman who was a veteran of the United States Armed Forces.





GSgator said:


> Here is what I meant to say I didn’t get back to the post in time to edit my post I retract my last sentence to you Nissan . It’s not fair to say you have your head in the sand that was rude of me.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> That's exactly what happened.
> 
> The imf and world banks stepped in to privatize the Russian economy.
> 
> They came down like vultures and looted the bones of the soviet union.  Leaving the Russian people broke and destitute.
> 
> Desperate people elect radical leaders.  So we got Putin.  He promised to stop the fleecing and he did.   He ran the ogliarchs that wouldn't get on board out of Russia.    They went elsewhere to lobby our government to have aniti Russia policies.
> 
> The ones that got on board and stayed are the ones getting their shit siezed by the us government right now.


No
What I mean is
Putin wasnt actually originally elected.
Boris Yeltsin signed over the presidency.

Which is a little bit more impressive IMHO, fucker literally was like "Sign here bitch, I am President now"


----------



## problem-solver

lifter6973 said:


> You see how easy that is. I don't agree with you but I can respect this post. You didn't say something like 'any rational person would agree or only cunts dont agree.etc....'
> 
> It isn't that painful to just state your opinion is it?



Hello,

Are you the infamous Lifter6973 who got banned from multiple steroid forums? You sound like an interesting character.


----------



## problem-solver

lifter6973 said:


> Wrong again dipshit. That is just your opinion and you trying to belittle anyone that doesn't agree with you. You are a fool.


An ignorant fool with a countersunk pecker. Get it right, man!!


----------



## lifter6973

problem-solver said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are you the infamous Lifter6973 who got banned from multiple steroid forums? You sound like an interesting character.


Who? Are you a troll?


----------



## problem-solver

lifter6973 said:


> Who? Are you a troll?


I'm a Cowboys fan just like you. Wanna get to know each other, circlejerk the beef away?


----------



## Test_subject

problem-solver said:


> I'm a Cowboys fan just like you. Wanna get to know each other, circlejerk the beef away?


Eww.

(Referring to being a Cowboys fan, not the circle jerk)


----------



## problem-solver

Test_subject said:


> Eww.


It's an inside joke between him and I.


----------



## lifter6973

problem-solver said:


> It's an inside joke between him and I.


There is no inside joke troll. I don't know you and I don't care to know you.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Eww.
> 
> (Referring to being a Cowboys fan, not the circle jerk)




Shit man.  
I was a saints fan for the past 40 years.  

Not alot of fun there.  Although it has gotten to be a little more bearable lately.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Shit man.
> I was a saints fan for the past 40 years.
> 
> Not alot of fun there.  Although it has gotten to be a little more bearable lately.


well until Brees retired and Peyton left but they were a fun team to watch recently


----------



## problem-solver

lifter6973 said:


> There is no inside joke troll. I don't know you and I don't care to know you.







__





						@BlueBlood
					

BlueBlood  We gonna squash the beef and be fitmisc friends or not? I haven't seen a reply from you to my friend request. It's probably in your best interest to just accept.



					www.fitmisc.net
				




He also obsesses over countersunk peckers and uses words like disphit, bahahaa excessively. Oh, also a Cowboys fan.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> Shit man.
> I was a saints fan for the past 40 years.
> 
> Not alot of fun there.  Although it has gotten to be a little more bearable lately.


I’m just hoping that we don’t blow our wad getting Watson. We need a QB but giving up our next three years of draft capital and part of our o-line when we finally have a good one is a terrible idea.

Watson is good, but he has baggage and if he gets hurt we’re boned.


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> No
> What I mean is
> Putin wasnt actually originally elected.
> Boris Yeltsin signed over the presidency.
> 
> Which is a little bit more impressive IMHO, fucker literally was like "Sign here bitch, I am President now"




Ok I gotcha. 

But if memory serves me correctly,  he was appointed prime Minister,  or our equivalent of vice present.   

Then was elected by overwhelming majority a short time later?   

You're correct.   

But my point was that desperate people elect radical leaders.   Hence we got putin.     Who the West thought would keep the grift going as long as he got his cut.   
But they were wrong.   Something else motivates that guy.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> I’m just hoping that we don’t blow our wad getting Watson. We need a QB but giving up our next three years of draft capital and part of our o-line when we finally have a good one is a terrible idea.
> 
> Watson is good, but he has baggage and if he gets hurt we’re boned.


Saints or Browns? I thought Browns were after him too.


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> Saints or Browns? I thought Browns were after him too.


Saints. Browns can have him.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> I’m just hoping that we don’t blow our wad getting Watson. We need a QB but giving up our next three years of draft capital and part of our o-line when we finally have a good one is a terrible idea.
> 
> Watson is good, but he has baggage and if he gets hurt we’re boned.



Oh man. 

That's what being a saints fan is all about.  You just gut through the bad decisions and hope for the best. 

Y'all get it now 😆


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> Saints. Browns can have him.


How is Canada guy a Saints fan?


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> How is Canada guy a Saints fan?


I started out following them because all of my friends are either Bills fans or Pats Team Garbage fans and I wanted to cheer for an underdog.

I just kind of stuck with it and Brees and Payton eventually turned the team around.


----------



## Hughinn

For record here. 

I am very much opposed to the war in Ukraine.  

Because I believe,  without reservations,  that this war which will kill many thousands was completely avoidable,  by our own leadership.  

And that's because,  our own leadership wanted this war.  Because this bloodshed is all about who profits from the Ukrainian peoples suffering,  Land and resources,  and nothing else.  The Russian or Ukrainian people be damned.



I can show, and have seen, without question,  that the same US politicians who howl for war in Ukraine,  are the very same people who profited off the turmoil or the geopolitical situation of the poor Ukrainian people.     For example,  a man in us political power, as president,, whose son, and a woman also in US political power as speaker of the house, whose nephew were given no show jobs paying millions per year by Ukrainian energy companies,  while the Ukrainian people themselves went hungry.   All by the US installed government of a destitute people.  
The Ukraine is the poorest country in Europe.   But paid more money to the Clinton foundation and in lobby than any other nation in the world for decades.  

I don't like that shit.   

I pray for the Ukrainian and Russian people.   Because they're literally cousins.  And this sucks.    

It didn't have to happen.  Joe biden wanted this.   The dnc wanted this.   And they got it.  Damn them.

We as Americans can stop this.  We just have to stop the bullshit,  the lies and see the democrat party for what it is.  

Seriously


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Read the statistics.  You can get rage about it all you want, but the facts don’t change.  You’re paying more for less and social medicine is cheaper.





Hughinn said:


> What's happening at this moment, is that Joe Biden pushing to have Ukrain join NATO is the straw that broke the camels back for Russia.
> 
> NATO is more or less a weapon to be used against Russia.  That obvious to anyone who cares to look.
> 
> Russia layed down and conceded to the united states backed revolutions and installation of puppet regimes because they had too.
> 
> But Ukrain being in NATO was simply more than they will accept.
> 
> So they invaded Ukraine and won't leave until they take it over, or the ukranian government and the NATO coalition agree to stop any eastward expansion.
> 
> That's sorta simplifying it all.  But that's it in a nutshell
> 
> IMHO taking Ukrain is a better option for Russia, then allowing NATO to move into Ukrain and change the economic trade deals and force Russia into another arms race, they cannot win.
> 
> @nissan11  you have to stop thinking in terms of good guys and bad guys and look at this objectively.
> 
> Russian strategic people aren't crazy despite what our propaganda says and their not stupid either.
> 
> Two sides to every story.


Not only that.  The Ukraine has a lot of flat land the in strategic areas that would make for an easy invasion for ground troops.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Ok I gotcha.
> 
> But if memory serves me correctly,  he was appointed prime Minister,  or our equivalent of vice present.
> 
> Then was elected by overwhelming majority a short time later?
> 
> You're correct.
> 
> But my point was that desperate people elect radical leaders.   Hence we got putin.     Who the West thought would keep the grift going as long as he got his cut.
> But they were wrong.   Something else motivates that guy.



He was the Prime Minister
Then Boris handed him the presidential seat with a signature.
Power motivates him lol


----------



## Hughinn

silentlemon1011 said:


> He was the Prime Minister
> Then Boris handed him the presidential seat with a signature.
> Power motivates him lol




Yes, maybe.  

But power has its limits.  

Putin has everything a man could want.   Even moreso than many great kings of antiquity.   But it's clearly not what he wants. 

He believes in something.   Obviously.    Something bigger than himself.   

What?


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> Wrong again dipshit. That is just your opinion and you trying to belittle anyone that doesn't agree with you. You are a fool.


Actually I  and others agree with him.

Let me ask you this? What if Putin asked Mexico to join their alliance , offer them guarantees, provide them with weapons, etc. Hell they're already surrounded by NATO countries, but The Ukraine has flat land in strategic areas that would allow easy access to ground troops.


----------



## Cochino

Bro Bundy said:


> us media is the most corrupter and propaganda filled to split the masses into hating each other then any part of the world right now


100% correct.


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> Actually I  and others agree with him.
> 
> Let me ask you this? What if Putin asked Mexico to join their alliance , offer them guarantees, provide them with weapons, etc. Hell they're already surrounded by NATO countries, but The Ukraine has flat land in strategic areas that would allow easy access to ground troops.


I didn't say nobody agreed with him. I said he tries to belittle anyone that doesn't agree with him right from the start by stating his opinion either prefaced or followed by, reasonable people know this, only cunts don't agree, etc..


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> I’m just hoping that we don’t blow our wad getting Watson. We need a QB but giving up our next three years of draft capital and part of our o-line when we finally have a good one is a terrible idea.
> 
> Watson is good, but he has baggage and if he gets hurt we’re boned.


I'm a Cowboys fan. Y'all can have Dak.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> I'm a Cowboys fan. Y'all can have Dak.


As much as I appreciate the offer, I have to politely decline.

Dak isn’t terrible but he shits the bed when he needs to pull a big play out of his ass.


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> As much as I appreciate the offer, I have to politely decline.
> 
> Dak isn’t terrible but he shits the bed when he needs to pull a big play out of his ass.


He can't find open receivers  and falters under pressure.  I remember his rookie season and it was the 13th game I think. He hadn't been pressed all year, then in the Philadelphia game they rushed 5 with either a backer or corner and shut him down. I figured being a rookie he would improve  but he hasn't.  Still holds the ball too long and doesn't see the field good.. He also had a terrible long ball. It has gotten  better but still not great.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> He can't find open receivers  and falters under pressure.  I remember his rookie season and it was the 13th game I think. He hadn't been pressed all year, then in the Philadelphia game they rushed 5 with either a backer or corner and shut him down. I figured being a rookie he would improve  but he hasn't.  Still holds the ball too long and doesn't see the field good.. He also had a terrible long ball. It has gotten  better but still not great.


His “football smarts” seem to be a bit lacking. He takes forever to read and he isn’t all that accurate once he find his option.

I’ve never bought into his whole hype train.


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> His “football smarts” seem to be a bit lacking. He takes forever to read and he isn’t all that accurate once he find his option.
> 
> I’ve never bought into his whole hype train.


I didn't buy into it either. His first year he had Romo.on the sideline tutoring him after he got injured. Say what you will about Romo but he wasn't exactly surrounded by the best players. Terrible offensive line, mediocre receivers and backs and a horrendous defense. 

I remember he got some criticism after some losses. I remember a game against Denver when the offense put up 51 points and still lost. Some fans were asking for his head. Excuse me but if a team puts up 51 points and still loses,  that's not on the QB or the offense.


----------



## RiR0

In some parts of the world, the war in Ukraine seems justified
					

By John Eligon To an independent filmmaker in Hanoi of Vietnam, President Vladimir Putin of Russia is a “wise leader.” In Rio de Janeiro, a former restaurant owner said he was convinced that Ukraine had hired actors to fake war injuries. And a 27-year-old doctor living near Nairobi in Kenya...




					www.deccanherald.com
				





In some parts of the world, the war in Ukraine seems justifiedIn countries where governments have remained neutral, citizens are voicing a much more complicated and forgiving narrative of Putin’s invasion

International New York Times
International New York Times,
MAR 17 2022, 21:17 IST UPDATED: MAR 17 2022, 21:17 IST

Demonstrators hold a banner as they gather in front of the National Gallery in Trafalgar square in central London. Credit: AFP Photo
By John Eligon


To an independent filmmaker in Hanoi of Vietnam, President Vladimir Putin of Russia is a “wise leader.” In Rio de Janeiro, a former restaurant owner said he was convinced that Ukraine had hired actors to fake war injuries. And a 27-year-old doctor living near Nairobi in Kenya questioned how Americans could be outraged over the Russian invasion when “for so long, they had a monopoly over anarchy.”

Most of the world has loudly and unequivocally condemned Putin for sparking a war with Ukraine. But in countries where governments have remained neutral, tacitly supported Russia or encouraged the dissemination of false or sanitised accounts of the war, citizens are voicing a much more complicated and forgiving narrative of Putin’s invasion.

Interviews with dozens of people in those countries—from Vietnam to Afghanistan to South Africa to China—reveal that while many are disturbed by the war and the loss of innocent lives, some are sympathetic to Russia’s justifications for its invasion of Ukraine, and do not accept the good versus evil scenario presented by the United States and Europe.


Their views are shaped by factors such as their countries’ deep and historic ties to Russia and the history of interventions and atrocities perpetrated by some Western countries—as well as disinformation and censorship that in some places is propagated by the state.

Many found resonance in the argument that Ukraine’s effort to join NATO compromised Russia’s security. Some held on to a nostalgia for the old Soviet Union. Still, others could not side with a West that they viewed as hypocritical. These attitudes have helped prime the pump for the flourishing of conspiracy theories about the war.

“The US invaded Iraq and no one made the same noise as people are doing against Putin,” said Eni Aquino, 52, a sports commentator from Goiânia in midwestern Brazil.

Brazil’s president, Jair Bolsonaro, has strong ties to Putin and flew to Moscow right before the invasion, but has taken a position of neutrality on the war. Polls show wide approval for this stance.

Arthur Maia Caetano, 68, said that since shutting his restaurant in Rio de Janeiro because of the pandemic, he has been using his time to read Russian news websites and bulletins from the 70 or so groups that he follows on the social messaging app Telegram. “When I started to look carefully at war, I saw that the first to die is the truth,” Caetano said, citing unfounded claims circulating online, such as that Ukraine has hired actors to pretend they were injured and that it maintains biological weapons laboratories funded by the United States.

Also Read — Kremlin rejects top UN court order to halt Ukraine offensive

In China, state media has done much to bolster false stories about what is unfolding in Ukraine.

Outlets have republished official Russian propaganda without verification, including false reports that Ukraine had been using civilians as human shields and that President Volodymyr Zelenskyy had left Kyiv.

While Chinese officials have not explicitly endorsed the Kremlin’s actions, they have framed the invasion as a rational decision by Russia to resist aggression from the West, and specifically from the United States.

Zhang Han, 37, has been an avid consumer of that messaging. Zhang, a programmer at a technology company in the southern Chinese city of Shenzhen, said he was initially shocked by Putin’s actions. But he said he also empathised with the Russian leader’s desire to absorb Ukraine and pointed to China’s ambition to unify with Taiwan, the self-governed island that Beijing has long claimed as its own.

“Of course, I pity the situation of Ukrainians and hope that the war can end soon,” he said. “But that’s the mindset of a big country.”

In Vietnam, state authorities have also attempted to control the narrative about the war. Two editors for a Vietnamese online magazine and a state broadcaster said they were issued directives on reporting on the war that included reducing the extent and frequency of coverage, and banning the word “invasion.” Both asked to remain anonymous for fear of government reprisals.

Vuong Quoc Hung, a 36-year-old stockbroker from Hanoi, said he grew up watching documentaries and films on national television about the Soviet Red Army heroes who battled Nazi Germany during World War II. That made him fall in love with Russia, he said.

“So when Russia attacks Ukraine, people like me will sympathise with Russia, assuming that it is purely Russian self-defence,” he said.

The difficult balance for some, though, is that innocent Ukrainian lives are being lost. That toll is impossible to justify, some said, even if they think that Russia had the right to attack in self-defence.

Although Tran Trung Hieu, a 28-year-old independent filmmaker in Hanoi, firmly opposes the atrocities of war, he said his faith in Putin was unshaken. “I’m quite sure that a wise leader like President Putin must have given a lot of thought before sending troops into Ukraine,” said Hieu, who was born in Russia.

He added that he was “a big fan of ‘Uncle Putin,’ because he always takes drastic actions.”

Also Read — Moscow outlines tough terms for foreigners trading Russia assets

In India, the affinity for Russia is about much more than friendship. India relies on Russia for about half of its arms supplies, and has not spoken out against Russia. Some in India are critical of the United States for fighting wars overseas.

“Wherever they’ve gone, they’ve left it in a mess,” said Naresh Chand, a retired lieutenant general in the Indian army who trained in Russia and Ukraine.

To some, the West’s position on Ukraine’s war reeks of hypocrisy.

Dr Lucky Muange, who lives in Kiambu County, several miles north of Nairobi, said NATO and Western nations had little right to vilify Putin when they have in the past invaded and occupied poor countries, or interfered to topple their governments.

“So now they are shocked when Russia is the one doing it?” he said.

Since the start of the war, the South African government has been adamant about remaining neutral, and repeatedly called for peace. But officials have also gone out of their way to highlight the country’s longstanding friendship with Russia.

Siyabonga Ntuli, a 28-year-old software developer in Johannesburg, said that Putin’s claims about Nazis in Ukraine were false propaganda meant to justify the invasion. Still, Ntuli said, he believed that Putin did have good reason to go to war with Ukraine, because NATO’s eastward expansion threatened Russia.

“It’s a shame that Ukraine is going to end up picking up the bill for it,” he said. “But I think that NATO knew it. I think they wanted to test his resolve


----------



## GSgator

What gets me is why are they Sensoring what Putin has to say I haven’t heard a single fucking word from Putin. You know he is having speeches why can’t they air them here?


----------



## GSgator

Hunter Biden’s Laptop Is A Ticking Time Bomb
					

Hunter Biden’s Laptop Is A Ticking Time Bomb




					rumble.com
				




This is Infowars fast forward to 7 min this guy finds a recent speech from Putin .


----------



## RISE

RiR0 said:


> In some parts of the world, the war in Ukraine seems justified
> 
> 
> By John Eligon To an independent filmmaker in Hanoi of Vietnam, President Vladimir Putin of Russia is a “wise leader.” In Rio de Janeiro, a former restaurant owner said he was convinced that Ukraine had hired actors to fake war injuries. And a 27-year-old doctor living near Nairobi in Kenya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deccanherald.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some parts of the world, the war in Ukraine seems justifiedIn countries where governments have remained neutral, citizens are voicing a much more complicated and forgiving narrative of Putin’s invasion
> 
> International New York Times
> International New York Times,
> MAR 17 2022, 21:17 IST UPDATED: MAR 17 2022, 21:17 IST
> 
> Demonstrators hold a banner as they gather in front of the National Gallery in Trafalgar square in central London. Credit: AFP Photo
> By John Eligon
> 
> 
> To an independent filmmaker in Hanoi of Vietnam, President Vladimir Putin of Russia is a “wise leader.” In Rio de Janeiro, a former restaurant owner said he was convinced that Ukraine had hired actors to fake war injuries. And a 27-year-old doctor living near Nairobi in Kenya questioned how Americans could be outraged over the Russian invasion when “for so long, they had a monopoly over anarchy.”
> 
> Most of the world has loudly and unequivocally condemned Putin for sparking a war with Ukraine. But in countries where governments have remained neutral, tacitly supported Russia or encouraged the dissemination of false or sanitised accounts of the war, citizens are voicing a much more complicated and forgiving narrative of Putin’s invasion.
> 
> Interviews with dozens of people in those countries—from Vietnam to Afghanistan to South Africa to China—reveal that while many are disturbed by the war and the loss of innocent lives, some are sympathetic to Russia’s justifications for its invasion of Ukraine, and do not accept the good versus evil scenario presented by the United States and Europe.
> 
> 
> Their views are shaped by factors such as their countries’ deep and historic ties to Russia and the history of interventions and atrocities perpetrated by some Western countries—as well as disinformation and censorship that in some places is propagated by the state.
> 
> Many found resonance in the argument that Ukraine’s effort to join NATO compromised Russia’s security. Some held on to a nostalgia for the old Soviet Union. Still, others could not side with a West that they viewed as hypocritical. These attitudes have helped prime the pump for the flourishing of conspiracy theories about the war.
> 
> “The US invaded Iraq and no one made the same noise as people are doing against Putin,” said Eni Aquino, 52, a sports commentator from Goiânia in midwestern Brazil.
> 
> Brazil’s president, Jair Bolsonaro, has strong ties to Putin and flew to Moscow right before the invasion, but has taken a position of neutrality on the war. Polls show wide approval for this stance.
> 
> Arthur Maia Caetano, 68, said that since shutting his restaurant in Rio de Janeiro because of the pandemic, he has been using his time to read Russian news websites and bulletins from the 70 or so groups that he follows on the social messaging app Telegram. “When I started to look carefully at war, I saw that the first to die is the truth,” Caetano said, citing unfounded claims circulating online, such as that Ukraine has hired actors to pretend they were injured and that it maintains biological weapons laboratories funded by the United States.
> 
> Also Read — Kremlin rejects top UN court order to halt Ukraine offensive
> 
> In China, state media has done much to bolster false stories about what is unfolding in Ukraine.
> 
> Outlets have republished official Russian propaganda without verification, including false reports that Ukraine had been using civilians as human shields and that President Volodymyr Zelenskyy had left Kyiv.
> 
> While Chinese officials have not explicitly endorsed the Kremlin’s actions, they have framed the invasion as a rational decision by Russia to resist aggression from the West, and specifically from the United States.
> 
> Zhang Han, 37, has been an avid consumer of that messaging. Zhang, a programmer at a technology company in the southern Chinese city of Shenzhen, said he was initially shocked by Putin’s actions. But he said he also empathised with the Russian leader’s desire to absorb Ukraine and pointed to China’s ambition to unify with Taiwan, the self-governed island that Beijing has long claimed as its own.
> 
> “Of course, I pity the situation of Ukrainians and hope that the war can end soon,” he said. “But that’s the mindset of a big country.”
> 
> In Vietnam, state authorities have also attempted to control the narrative about the war. Two editors for a Vietnamese online magazine and a state broadcaster said they were issued directives on reporting on the war that included reducing the extent and frequency of coverage, and banning the word “invasion.” Both asked to remain anonymous for fear of government reprisals.
> 
> Vuong Quoc Hung, a 36-year-old stockbroker from Hanoi, said he grew up watching documentaries and films on national television about the Soviet Red Army heroes who battled Nazi Germany during World War II. That made him fall in love with Russia, he said.
> 
> “So when Russia attacks Ukraine, people like me will sympathise with Russia, assuming that it is purely Russian self-defence,” he said.
> 
> The difficult balance for some, though, is that innocent Ukrainian lives are being lost. That toll is impossible to justify, some said, even if they think that Russia had the right to attack in self-defence.
> 
> Although Tran Trung Hieu, a 28-year-old independent filmmaker in Hanoi, firmly opposes the atrocities of war, he said his faith in Putin was unshaken. “I’m quite sure that a wise leader like President Putin must have given a lot of thought before sending troops into Ukraine,” said Hieu, who was born in Russia.
> 
> He added that he was “a big fan of ‘Uncle Putin,’ because he always takes drastic actions.”
> 
> Also Read — Moscow outlines tough terms for foreigners trading Russia assets
> 
> In India, the affinity for Russia is about much more than friendship. India relies on Russia for about half of its arms supplies, and has not spoken out against Russia. Some in India are critical of the United States for fighting wars overseas.
> 
> “Wherever they’ve gone, they’ve left it in a mess,” said Naresh Chand, a retired lieutenant general in the Indian army who trained in Russia and Ukraine.
> 
> To some, the West’s position on Ukraine’s war reeks of hypocrisy.
> 
> Dr Lucky Muange, who lives in Kiambu County, several miles north of Nairobi, said NATO and Western nations had little right to vilify Putin when they have in the past invaded and occupied poor countries, or interfered to topple their governments.
> 
> “So now they are shocked when Russia is the one doing it?” he said.
> 
> Since the start of the war, the South African government has been adamant about remaining neutral, and repeatedly called for peace. But officials have also gone out of their way to highlight the country’s longstanding friendship with Russia.
> 
> Siyabonga Ntuli, a 28-year-old software developer in Johannesburg, said that Putin’s claims about Nazis in Ukraine were false propaganda meant to justify the invasion. Still, Ntuli said, he believed that Putin did have good reason to go to war with Ukraine, because NATO’s eastward expansion threatened Russia.
> 
> “It’s a shame that Ukraine is going to end up picking up the bill for it,” he said. “But I think that NATO knew it. I think they wanted to test his resolve


Nazi's in Ukraine is not Russian propaganda, it's been documented for years now and are part of their national guard.  They have also been shelling eastern Ukraine since 2014, killing 14k Ukrainians of Russian decent.  









						Opinion | Ukraine's Nazi problem is real, even if Putin's 'denazification' claim isn't
					

Not acknowledging this threat means that little is being done to guard against it.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## GSgator

This Is Going To Backfire
					

As Facebook changes its policy to allow praise for Ukrainian neo-Nazis, is this a further example of the double standards of censorship as well as our collective short memories? #facebook #ukraine #ru




					rumble.com


----------



## RISE

Also, it's funny how social media has been heavily sensoring Russia, but now fb has allowed the Azov Batallion to be able to post and have others share and support their fight against Russia.  Hell, you can even buy a shirt from amazon with their symbol on it.  Interesting how we spent the last 4 years calling everyone a nazi, and now the media is supporting actual nazi's.  

It's insane how hard it is for them to just admit both sides are fucking corrupt and this is mostly our fault.


GSgator said:


> This Is Going To Backfire
> 
> 
> As Facebook changes its policy to allow praise for Ukrainian neo-Nazis, is this a further example of the double standards of censorship as well as our collective short memories? #facebook #ukraine #ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumble.com


Beat me to it! Lol


----------



## GSgator

RISE said:


> Also, it's funny how social media has been heavily sensoring Russia, but now fb has allowed the Azov Batallion to be able to post and have others share and support their fight against Russia.  Hell, you can even buy a shirt from amazon with their symbol on it.  Interesting how we spent the last 4 years calling everyone a nazi, and now the media is supporting actual nazi's.
> 
> It's insane how hard it is for them to just admit both sides are fucking corrupt and this is mostly our fault.
> 
> Beat me to it! Lol


We live in some really really fucked up times and they have screamed wolf so many times they have lost all accountability. I think we’re getting close to the time where everything just fucking implodes on itself . I for one can’t and won’t believe anything anymore and that’s a shame I’ve lost faith in all the scientist and there institutions.


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> We live in some really really fucked up times and they have screamed wolf so many times they have lost all accountability. I think we’re getting close to the time where everything just fucking implodes on itself . I for one can’t and won’t believe anything anymore and that’s a shame I’ve lost faith in all the scientist and there institutions.



I share the same concerns.

What is sown, will be reaped.  And in the end everyone will get what's coming to them.

I just don't feel like it's too much to ask that our own government doesn't lie, steal and cheat.  Start wars on made up lies and bullshit, turn people against each other and rob the wealth of poor nations like Ukrain.  Work with pedophiles and thieves.  Deal in deception and lies.  

I really just hope we as the American people aren't left to pay for the evil they have done.

We as Americans have to hold them accountable, before the rest of the world hold us accountable for them.


----------



## Hughinn

Here is a leaked transcript in 2014 where Obama officials Victoria nuland (the same one that admitted the US was funding biological research labs in Ukrain) and Geoff pyatt , Obama's ambassador to Ukrain were discussing how to establish the new leadership after overthrowing the ukranian government.  

And how to share power with Tyahnybok, the leader of the neo Nazi groups they funded to terrorize the cities during the coup. 









						Ukraine crisis: Transcript of leaked Nuland-Pyatt call
					

A transcript of the alleged conversation between Assistant Secretary of State Victoria Nuland and the US ambassador to Ukraine, Geoffrey Pyatt discussing the crisis in Ukraine.



					www.bbc.com
				




The more research I do here, the more I'm appalled.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> The more research I do here, the more I'm appalled.


You and me both brah


----------



## RISE

NYT finally admitting that the Hunter Biden laptop case is real, yesterday.  Ironically the same people who wrote the article published yesterday, also wrote an article 2 years ago saying it was Russian propaganda.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> You and me both brah






This is one of the groups the united states used in the 2014 coup in Ukrain.


----------



## RISE




----------



## Hughinn




----------



## RiR0

I’m just curious what others think. Even if all the shit we are hearing about the war is true how is it any worse than what our government does or has done? Even if the worst parts are true? 
What right does America have to judge or intervene? 
During the Cold War our government justified all of our atrocities by saying claiming that whatever we’re doing The ussr was doing worse because they have to be because America is the good guys.


----------



## RiR0

We won’t know the facts until decades from now if at all. I do not trust our media and do not trust our government. I don’t trust any institution that indoctrinates and brain washes children. I honestly think that having them say a pledge of allegiance is really fucked up and Orwellian. They have no idea what it even means or why or if that’s truly how they feel.


----------



## Swiper.

RISE said:


> NYT finally admitting that the Hunter Biden laptop case is real, yesterday. Ironically the same people who wrote the article published yesterday, also wrote an article 2 years ago saying it was Russian propaganda.



that’s because the New York Times and Washington Post are not news organizations. they’re the propaganda wing of the Democrat party. 
the democrats and media colluded to throw the election for Biden.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> I honestly think that having them say a pledge of allegiance is really fucked up and Orwellian. They have no idea what it even means or why or if that’s truly how they feel.


Yeah, that is kind of like going to church as a kid especially catholic church where half of the service is repetitive every week.

However that is not near as bad as some of the freak Christian churches I had to go to in Texas where services would last for hours and people would dance and speak in 'tongues'.  I was young but knew the 'tongues' thing was complete bullshit.

I remember being told to speak in tongues and Im like wtf (other option was to get beat). I just made up some gibberish off the top of my head. So fucking stupid.


----------



## Methyl mike

GSgator said:


> Yeah I see where this is going. Is there a way to stop China’s quest to crash the US dollar and  slide on in as the worlds new super power . It’s now very obvious this current administration has been bought off. They’re avoiding the United States domestic energy supply  like it’s the fucking plague.


The focus is on green energy and abandoning fossil fuels, no clue where you are making the connection to "current admin has been bought"

The plan is to get this country on green energy first and then export the tech to rest of the world and profit. 

I'm not gonna say it's a good plan but if they pull it off I think we come out way ahead.


----------



## Methyl mike

Swiper. said:


> that’s because the New York Times and Washington Post are not news organizations. they’re the propaganda wing of the Democrat party.
> the democrats and media colluded to throw the election for Biden.


You cannot prove any such thing but jf you could it wouldn't matter anyway. Mail in ballots were a big swing and historically more democrats than republicans use them. If the voting has to be done in person that heavily favors republicans because they get out and vote, lots of lazy democrats sit on their butts year after year so jf you make it easy they vote. 

If you just like being bitter and whine and complain go right ahead but past cant be Changed, winners look to the future and prepare.


----------



## RISE

Swiper. said:


> that’s because the New York Times and Washington Post are not news organizations. they’re the propaganda wing of the Democrat party.
> the democrats and media colluded to throw the election for Biden.


Oh I know why.


----------



## RISE

Methyl mike said:


> You cannot prove any such thing but jf you could it wouldn't matter anyway. Mail in ballots were a big swing and historically more democrats than republicans use them. If the voting has to be done in person that heavily favors republicans because they get out and vote, lots of lazy democrats sit on their butts year after year so jf you make it easy they vote.
> 
> If you just like being bitter and whine and complain go right ahead but past cant be Changed, winners look to the future and prepare.


I believe it was CNN, who after they reported the Clinton emails debacle during g the 2016 election, which may have caused her to lose votes, said they would "never do that again". Meaning report negative news that could possibly effect the outcome of elections.  Funny how they spent 4 years talking about trump being in collusion with Russia, which was fabricated, but they shut down any talk about hunter bidens lap top during g the election.

Yes, mail in ballots had a huge effect on this last election.  But 2 things can be right at the same time.


----------



## Hughinn

Methyl mike said:


> You cannot prove any such thing but jf you could it wouldn't matter anyway. Mail in ballots were a big swing and historically more democrats than republicans use them. If the voting has to be done in person that heavily favors republicans because they get out and vote, lots of lazy democrats sit on their butts year after year so jf you make it easy they vote.
> 
> If you just like being bitter and whine and complain go right ahead but past cant be Changed, winners look to the future and prepare.





Methyl mike said:


> You cannot prove any such thing but jf you could it wouldn't matter anyway. Mail in ballots were a big swing and historically more democrats than republicans use them. If the voting has to be done in person that heavily favors republicans because they get out and vote, lots of lazy democrats sit on their butts year after year so jf you make it easy they vote.
> 
> If you just like being bitter and whine and complain go right ahead but past cant be Changed, winners look to the future and prepare.



Prove it?   Why try, democrat party leadership admits openly to using the media to lie and help themselves. 

“You smear somebody with falsehoods and all the rest,” Pelosi detailed, “and then you merchandise it. And then you (gesturing to the media) write it, and then they say, ‘See, it’s reported in the press that this, this, this, and this.’ So they have that validation that the press reported the smear, and then it’s called the ‘wrap-up smear.'”

“And now I’m going to merchandise the press’s report on the smear that we made,” she repeated. “It’s a tactic. And it’s self-evident". - Nancy pelosi

CNN openly admitted to spreading propaganda. 





__





						CNN director shown on undercover video boasting about removing Trump from office and admitting to spreading propaganda
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Hughinn

RISE said:


> I believe it was CNN, who after they reported the Clinton emails debacle during g the 2016 election, which may have caused her to lose votes, said they would "never do that again". Meaning report negative news that could possibly effect the outcome of elections.  Funny how they spent 4 years talking about trump being in collusion with Russia, which was fabricated, but they shut down any talk about hunter bidens lap top during g the election.
> 
> Yes, mail in ballots had a huge effect on this last election.  But 2 things can be right at the same time.




What's also right, is there is no way to prove that the person who's name is on that ballot, is without a doubt the person who filled it out and turned it in.


----------



## Hughinn

Methyl mike said:


> The focus is on green energy and abandoning fossil fuels, no clue where you are making the connection to "current admin has been bought"
> 
> The plan is to get this country on green energy first and then export the tech to rest of the world and profit.
> 
> I'm not gonna say it's a good plan but if they pull it off I think we come out way ahead.




Focusing on green energy development is different than enactment of policies that hurt economic prosperity by hindering the use of fossil fuels. 

You can do one, without doing the other.

Nobody is against the development of green energy.   But has to be able to compete with alternative sources on its own merits and not rely on political party favor and fashionable trends for skinny jeans urban hipsters to be viable


----------



## Xtren

RiR0 said:


> I’m just curious what others think. Even if all the shit we are hearing about the war is true how is it any worse than what our government does or has done? Even if the worst parts are true?
> What right does America have to judge or intervene?
> During the Cold War our government justified all of our atrocities by saying claiming that whatever we’re doing The ussr was doing worse because they have to be because America is the good guys.



True or not, its fucked.

How can putin justify a war by saying neo-nazi Ukrainians,

but yet not inform their military what they were walking into.

Dudes nuts and a dirtbag, and unfortunately lots of russians will be left without their loved ones,

over this guys ambition and unjust war.

-Military exercise 
-Pulling out troops
-Recognize Separatist regions

all lies.. lies to the entire world. 

Trash army- and in the end he doesn't win, once you taste freedom you'll die fighting for it.


----------



## Swiper.

Methyl mike said:


> You cannot prove any such thing but jf you could it wouldn't matter anyway. Mail in ballots were a big swing and historically more democrats than republicans use them. If the voting has to be done in person that heavily favors republicans because they get out and vote, lots of lazy democrats sit on their butts year after year so jf you make it easy they vote.
> 
> If you just like being bitter and whine and complain go right ahead but past cant be Changed, winners look to the future and prepare.



About 16% of independents say they would not have voted for Joe Biden if they knew about that hunter Biden story. that would have swung the election to trump.


----------



## Test_subject

I mean, let’s not pretend like the Democrats are the only, or even worst,  purveyors of misinformation.  The media on both sides of the spectrum have cried wolf for the last ten years, and now they wonder why people don’t trust them.

Everyone with an agenda does it.

Misinformation is more effective than information because you A) don’t have to back it up with facts or citations and B) it’s extremely pervasive because it plays to people’s confirmation biases.

You can debunk misinformation over and over and over and over ad nauseum, but people will still believe it because they _want_ to believe it.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> I mean, let’s not pretend like the Democrats are the only, or even worst,  purveyors of misinformation.  The media on both sides of the spectrum have cried wolf for the last ten years, and now they wonder why people don’t trust them.
> 
> Everyone with an agenda does it.
> 
> Misinformation is more effective than information because you A) don’t have to back it up with facts or citations and B) it’s extremely pervasive because it plays to people’s confirmation biases.
> 
> You can debunk misinformation over and over and over and over ad nauseum, but people will still believe it because they _want_ to believe it.



Exactly.  

Many people will believe whatever they want, despite any sort of logic or evidence to the contrary.


----------



## GSgator

Methyl mike said:


> The focus is on green energy and abandoning fossil fuels, no clue where you are making the connection to "current admin has been bought"
> 
> The plan is to get this country on green energy first and then export the tech to rest of the world and profit.
> 
> I'm not gonna say it's a good plan but if they pull it off I think we come out way ahead.


There bought because where is the so-called green energy? There on a massive assault on fossil fuels it’s almost 6 dollars a gallon here where’s my alternative I can’t afford that. I can’t afford a $60,000 electric car either. If you want to change something over that’s fine but you need to have an alternative ready for people that’s how they’re bought off because they don’t give a fuck they’re pushing the green new deal agenda so hard and they don’t care about the American people. At this point it’s obvious


----------



## Hughinn

Xtren said:


> True or not, its fucked.
> 
> How can putin justify a war by saying neo-nazi Ukrainians,
> 
> but yet not inform their military what they were walking into.
> 
> Dudes nuts and a dirtbag, and unfortunately lots of russians will be left without their loved ones,
> 
> over this guys ambition and unjust war.
> 
> -Military exercise
> -Pulling out troops
> -Recognize Separatist regions
> 
> all lies.. lies to the entire world.
> 
> Trash army- and in the end he doesn't win, once you taste freedom you'll die fighting for it.


_“No Russian leader could stand idly by in the face of steps toward NATO membership for Ukraine. That would be a hostile act toward Russia,” Putin warned then Undersecretary for Political Affairs William Burns, now director of the CIA, just before NATO’s 2008 Bucharest Summit. Nevertheless, George W. Bush’s administration supported integrating both Georgia and Ukraine into the alliance at the summit, while France and Germany remained adamantly opposed for fear of poking the Russian bear._


The first thing joe Biden did after being installed president was push Ukrain to join NATO.

You go ahead and howl over Putin being a bad guy all you want.  

Joe Biden could have prevented this.


----------



## RISE

Test_subject said:


> I mean, let’s not pretend like the Democrats are the only, or even worst,  purveyors of misinformation.  The media on both sides of the spectrum have cried wolf for the last ten years, and now they wonder why people don’t trust them.
> 
> Everyone with an agenda does it.
> 
> Misinformation is more effective than information because you A) don’t have to back it up with facts or citations and B) it’s extremely pervasive because it plays to people’s confirmation biases.
> 
> You can debunk misinformation over and over and over and over ad nauseum, but people will still believe it because they _want_ to believe it.


Democrats have infiltrated big tech and media jobs, that is why they have much more power than conservatives.  Mostly due to the fact that kids are turned I to activists at the college level,, and then get hired onto these large corporations..  Think about it, Fox is the only republican news outlet on cable or in the mainstream.  Everything else is biased towards the left.  That's a HUGE advantage.

And to be fair, Fox is the only channel that has an obvious bias, but also will have civil discussions with political opponents of the other aisle (Tulsi, Williamson and Yang) and not just talk over them for 5 minutes and then cut to another segment.


----------



## Hughinn




----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Many people will believe whatever they want, despite any sort of logic or evidence to the contrary.


Ironic statement coming from you.


----------



## GSgator

That’s the problem most conservatives just want to be left alone. Also from what I’ve gathered over this whole Covid fiasco looking at all the individual states. The left has more ppl that just want to control ppl  in a dictator way. It was down right disgusting watching the restrictions my governor put on me and my state. Then I talk to my relatives and other states and they didn’t have mask mandates their cities were open.

You give anybody the ability to just randomly take all the power they want there  gonna keep going with it that’s just human nature. It’s just unfortunate the left has people a little more obsessive with control . I know if they try to do round  two we’ve got to stand up because I heard there’s another big Covid out break in China and Fauci is smacking  in his fucking lips again somebody’s gotta just take that fucking dude out.

Also I don’t recall any investigations on Covid do you ? We had a guy last year at a job site fall five stories and die. They shut the job down for over a week to investigate what happened. How many millions of people died with Covid and they never did an investigation how ,why ,when and we’re. How do we not know this won’t happen again fuck it could be something as small as a broken window latch lol Point being we will never know which means it could happen again. I don’t know about you guys but I’m not going to deal with that again.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Ironic statement coming from you.



You've never once stated any logic or evidence to the contrary.

I can back my opinions up with logic and facts.

You can't 

That's the difference


----------



## Xtren

I'm not going to sit here and dig shit up.

but from a opinionated view, Ukraine is not part of russia. They have their own views on what's best for their county as we do in the USA.

If Putin thinks its a threat  - solve it with diplomacy; Hence Ukraine will not pursue to join NATO or we will
invade because this is a threat to russia. - as you can see no one wants world war 3 , Ukraine of  never joined nato, and putin would of invaded ukraine anyways.

but yet all the lies and bullshit? he approached this all wrong in the eyes of the WHOLE WORLD

Now hes fucked, economy's fucks, and a shitstain on everyones underwears.

I can tell you don't come from a country with propaganda and being oppressed , where u cant speak about certain things or you end up in jail. - This is Russia. If you can't trust our government to an extent
then don't even think of beileveing even a grain of what the russians are saying.

2cent


Hughinn said:


> _“No Russian leader could stand idly by in the face of steps toward NATO membership for Ukraine. That would be a hostile act toward Russia,” then Undersecretary for Political Affairs William Burns, now director of the CIA, just before NATO’s 2008 Bucharest Summit. Nevertheless, George W. Bush’s administration supported integrating both Georgia and Ukraine into the alliance at the summit, while France and Germany remained adamantly opposed for fear of poking the Russian bear._
> 
> 
> The first thing joe Biden did after being installed president was push Ukrain to join NATO.
> 
> You go ahead and howl over Putin being a bad guy all you want.
> 
> Joe Biden could have prevented this.


----------



## Hughinn

Xtren said:


> I'm not going to sit here and dig shit up.
> 
> but from a opinionated view, Ukraine is not part of russia. They have their own views on what's best for their county as we do in the USA.
> 
> If Putin thinks its a threat  - solve it with diplomacy; Hence Ukraine will not pursue to join NATO or we will
> invade because this is a threat to russia. - as you can see no one wants world war 3 , Ukraine of  never joined nato, and putin would of invaded ukraine anyways.
> 
> but yet all the lies and bullshit? he approached this all wrong in the eyes of the WHOLE WORLD
> 
> Now hes fucked, economy's fucks, and a shitstain on everyones underwears.
> 
> I can tell you don't come from a country with propaganda and being oppressed , where u cant speak about certain things or you end up in jail. - This is Russia. If you can't trust our government to an extent
> then don't even think of beileveing even a grain of what the russians are saying.
> 
> 2cent




My intention was and is not to justify Russian actions in Ukrain.  Nor is it aimed at ukranian or Russian people.

It  is aimed at Americans in the hope that they’ll consider how our leadership made decisions that helped worsen the situation. Not help it. And worsened it intentionally for selfish reasons.
 And thusly to point out to Americans, that our own government bears a large portion of the responsibility for what's happening in Ukrain now.

And to make Americans aware that our current administration, could have prevented this.  And simply chose not to.


----------



## CJ

I bet you could shuffle the last 100 pages of this thread, and nobody would be able to tell its out of order. 😂


----------



## Hughinn

Hughinn said:


> My intention was and is not to justify Russian actions in Ukrain.  Nor is it aimed at ukranian or Russian people.
> 
> It  is aimed at Americans in the hope that they’ll consider how our leadership made decisions that helped worsen the situation. Not help it. And worsened it intentionally for selfish reasons.
> And thusly to point out to Americans, that our own government bears a large portion of the responsibility for what's happening in Ukrain now.



I'll add that nothing good comes of this. 

Russia will suffer.  Ukrain will suffer. The entire world will feel the effects. 

Another american ally is abandoned.  And more distrust and animosity is projected.  

Our leadership could have prevented this.  But, we "elected" Joe Biden.  And just can't help but think, maybe he wanted this?

There was way too many warnings that were ignored not to believe this was a surprise.   

It didn't have to happen.


----------



## GSgator

Also this war is perfect for this administration. Look at all the stuff coming out in regards to the  vaccinations now the hunter Biden laptop, gas prices, the boarder crisis  ect. All everyone  wants to talk about is this war it’s a perfect smoke screen to the shit show Americas dealing with yet again another byproduct of this administration.
Everything  these people touch literally turns  to shit .


----------



## RISE

Xtren said:


> I'm not going to sit here and dig shit up.
> 
> but from a opinionated view, Ukraine is not part of russia. They have their own views on what's best for their county as we do in the USA.
> 
> If Putin thinks its a threat  - solve it with diplomacy; Hence Ukraine will not pursue to join NATO or we will
> invade because this is a threat to russia. - as you can see no one wants world war 3 , Ukraine of  never joined nato, and putin would of invaded ukraine anyways.
> 
> but yet all the lies and bullshit? he approached this all wrong in the eyes of the WHOLE WORLD
> 
> Now hes fucked, economy's fucks, and a shitstain on everyones underwears.
> 
> I can tell you don't come from a country with propaganda and being oppressed , where u cant speak about certain things or you end up in jail. - This is Russia. If you can't trust our government to an extent
> then don't even think of beileveing even a grain of what the russians are saying.
> 
> 2cent


West and east Ukraine have 2 different opinions of how Ukraine should be ran, that's why they have been fighting for almost a decade.  We interfered with their government and overthrew their president and put in one more west friendly, bc their previous president wanted to do business with Russia, which is not good for us or Europe.  So now you have west Ukraine which wants to join the western way, and eastern who was against the U.S. intervening and wanted what the last president wanted.

Half "the world" wanted different things for Ukraine bc they have a shit ton of resources.  Every countries media around the world has told different stories regarding the incident and has made this conflict extremely polarizing with their lies.


----------



## Methyl mike

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, that is kind of like going to church as a kid especially catholic church where half of the service is repetitive every week.
> 
> However that is not near as bad as some of the freak Christian churches I had to go to in Texas where services would last for hours and people would dance and speak in 'tongues'.  I was young but knew the 'tongues' thing was complete bullshit.
> 
> I remember being told to speak in tongues and Im like wtf (other option was to get beat). I just made up some gibberish off the top of my head. So fucking stupid.


Are you serious??? That is crazy, is that like a southern thing or what?


----------



## GSgator

My first time I went to church with a friend they started doing the same thing. I thought I was about to get sacrificed or something it was fucking strange this was also in Texas. My dad use to drag us to church they didn’t do that there.


----------



## Methyl mike

Test_subject said:


> Because no truly free-market healthcare systems exist.  It’s just not a sustainable model.
> 
> You think getting insurance companies to pay out is bad now?  Take away all of the laws forcing them to provide coverage and see how it goes.


I did medical billing and collections and healthcare insurance companies are shady as fuck right now, take away said laws and they would be 10x worse.


----------



## white ape

Methyl mike said:


> You cannot prove any such thing but jf you could it wouldn't matter anyway. Mail in ballots were a big swing and historically more democrats than republicans use them. If the voting has to be done in person that heavily favors republicans because they get out and vote, lots of lazy democrats sit on their butts year after year so jf you make it easy they vote.
> 
> If you just like being bitter and whine and complain go right ahead but past cant be Changed, winners look to the future and prepare.


This one seems a bit controversial to me. If traditionally we voted in person then why not keep it up? Why change the game because (using your words) democrats are too lazy to go out and vote? Seems like moving to goal post to me. 

Maybe I'm looking at it wrong...


----------



## Test_subject

Methyl mike said:


> I did medical billing and collections and healthcare insurance companies are shady as fuck right now, take away said laws and they would be 10x worse.


They’re sure as fuck not going to pay out from the goodness of their hearts.


----------



## Methyl mike

white ape said:


> This one seems a bit controversial to me. If traditionally we voted in person then why not keep it up? Why change the game because (using your words) democrats are too lazy to go out and vote? Seems like moving to goal post to me.
> 
> Maybe I'm looking at it wrong...


No you are absolutely correct, the left did not "steal" the last election they simply manipulated certain laws and used covid to their full advantage. Trump did the best he could, and lost. Biden had damn well better come out smelling like roses with all the effort to get hjm in the white house. I am undecided if he will or not at this point. He makes a lot of mistakes I think but what do I know? Less than him for sure.


----------



## RiR0

Xtren said:


> True or not, its fucked.
> 
> How can putin justify a war by saying neo-nazi Ukrainians,
> 
> but yet not inform their military what they were walking into.
> 
> Dudes nuts and a dirtbag, and unfortunately lots of russians will be left without their loved ones,
> 
> over this guys ambition and unjust war.
> 
> -Military exercise
> -Pulling out troops
> -Recognize Separatist regions
> 
> all lies.. lies to the entire world.
> 
> Trash army- and in the end he doesn't win, once you taste freedom you'll die fighting for it.


Our government doesn’t murder more innocent civilians than anyone else and lie to justify it? 
How do you know if any of what you said or heard is true? If any of it is how do you know how much? 
Literally replace the name Putin with an American president and replace neo Nazi with terrorist and what is the difference?


----------



## Methyl mike

Test_subject said:


> They’re sure as fuck not going to pay out from the goodness of their hearts.


Oh believe me they are hard to get money out of even when they authorize services. 

When I did medical billing I was taught they all use an algorithm that auto denies a certain percentage of submitted claims, I think it's 30%. They computer systems reject claims at random using the algorithm and their computers auto generate denials at random. So the biggest part of my job was to work the denials for example lack of prior authorization, I resubmit with the authorization and maybe they send payment maybe it gets denied agajn for another BS reason (the algorithm does not see how many times a claim has been submitted) so sometimes a claim would take 4-5 tries to get paid. They eventually do pay, it's just not always straight forward. 

Now, there would be funky claims like ones where the doctor would say services are justified and needed and covered but the insurance fights back, I've even seen the ins companies hire doctors to fight in court against the insured doctor. Over saving the life of a 14 year old girl no less. They eventually paid, took me a year and I coordinated with HR and basically several thousand policies were going to move to another provider. The insured lost hjs home savings hjs cars everything, but hjs daughter lived and the ins did fucking pay. I never lost a claim not one. But it was never easy.


----------



## Xtren

RiR0 said:


> Our government doesn’t murder more innocent civilians than anyone else and lie to justify it?
> How do you know if any of what you said or heard is true? If any of it is how do you know how much?
> Literally replace the name Putin with an American president and replace neo Nazi with terrorist and what is the difference?



How many countries are opposed to the war? 

Which countries support it? - What are those countries history/government

2+2=4 , 7/8th of the world's nations can't be wrong -or fuck who knows maybe putin will come save us and free us from this pro nazi government.


----------



## Hughinn

Xtren said:


> How many countries are opposed to the war?
> 
> Which countries support it? - What are those countries history/government
> 
> 2+2=4 , 7/8th of the world's nations can't be wrong -or fuck who knows maybe putin will come save us and free us from this pro nazi government.



Nah brother. 

There is literally no country that wanted the war.   Not even Russia.  

This didn't have to happen.  

This is on Joe Biden.   He called Putins bluff on NATO expansion and found out he wasn't bluffing.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> You've never once stated any logic or evidence to the contrary.
> 
> I can back my opinions up with logic and facts.
> 
> You can't
> 
> That's the difference


Actually, your logic is don't trust the media except these articles I show you to back up my opinion. No other articles are to be trusted and if you don't believe my opinion and the articles that I have chosen to believe and regurgitate then you are an idiot.


----------



## lifter6973

Methyl mike said:


> Are you serious??? That is crazy, is that like a southern thing or what?


Shit is everywhere but certainly prevalent in Texas.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> My intention was and is not to justify Russian actions in Ukrain.  Nor is it aimed at ukranian or Russian people.
> 
> It  is aimed at Americans in the hope that they’ll consider how our leadership made decisions that helped worsen the situation. Not help it. And worsened it intentionally for selfish reasons.
> And thusly to point out to Americans, that our own government bears a large portion of the responsibility for what's happening in Ukrain now.
> 
> And to make Americans aware that our current administration, could have prevented this.  And simply chose not to.


Well, your posts in here have certainly opened the eyes of all Americans. Good job bro. If they don't agree with you, just form your own special LA militia and rape them all.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I'll add that nothing good comes of this.
> 
> Russia will suffer.  Ukrain will suffer. The entire world will feel the effects.
> 
> Another american ally is abandoned.  And more distrust and animosity is projected.
> 
> Our leadership could have prevented this.  But, we "elected" Joe Biden.  And just can't help but think, maybe he wanted this?
> 
> There was way too many warnings that were ignored not to believe this was a surprise.
> 
> It didn't have to happen.


Quoting yourself now. This is guy means business. World prepared to be saved....or raped.


----------



## RiR0

Xtren said:


> How many countries are opposed to the war?
> 
> Which countries support it? - What are those countries history/government
> 
> 2+2=4 , 7/8th of the world's nations can't be wrong -or fuck who knows maybe putin will come save us and free us from this pro nazi government.


Some oppose it, some support it. Governments that remain neutral on it have more citizens that support it 🤔 
Remember the nonexistent weapons of mass destruction? Go back and look at the red scare. 
Absolutely a majority of people and nations can br wrong. They have. How many people believe in nonsense and religion? A good majority of the world believe what they’re told without proper hard evidence. 
My stance is to question but admit that none of us actually know. You don’t. None of us here do. Appeal to majority is a stupid stance to take. World leaders have a history of lying to the majority and the majority have a history of accepting it. That’s a well known fact. You’re 2+2 does equal 4. Another fact is we aren’t given 2 and 2. We’re fed bullshit propaganda.


----------



## Swiper.

Hughinn said:


>



I’m sure you already know but When it comes to foreign policy or foreign affairs this guy it’s a wealth of unbiased knowledge. it’s almost as if he’s obsessed with those issues. he’s a walking encyclopedia on foreign affairs. 

i listen to his podcasts.


----------



## Methyl mike

Xtren said:


> How many countries are opposed to the war?
> 
> Which countries support it? - What are those countries history/government
> 
> 2+2=4 , 7/8th of the world's nations can't be wrong -or fuck who knows maybe putin will come save us and free us from this pro nazi government.


It's not a war technically jt is a hostile invasion/occupation and a poorly planned for one at that.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Actually, your logic is don't trust the media except these articles I show you to back up my opinion. No other articles are to be trusted and if you don't believe my opinion and the articles that I have chosen to believe and regurgitate then you are an idiot.




If you would debate your points and disagreements clearly and concisely, with logical and reasonable arguments,  you'd get more respect than your typical behavior of slinging snide potshots and insults from the sidelines.  

You've made yourself a bad joke here at this point.   

But it's not too late to turn it around.   

Come up with a logical counter argument,  or hold your tongue.    Either way would be better than your pointless and redundant shit slinging form the sidelines of these debates.


----------



## Hughinn

Methyl mike said:


> It's not a war technically jt is a hostile invasion/occupation and a poorly planned for one at that.




I agree Mike that's not technically a war. 

But I've got to wonder if it actually wasn't very well planned on somebody's part.  

Joe Biden's administration comprises people like William burns, Victoria Nuland and his own secretary of state Anthony blinken that have all been saying since the 90s that ukrains membership to nato would cause Russia to go to war.  

Not to mention George Keenan and Henry kissanger, both of which have been on record speaking to biden personally on various committee's during his tenure as senator about the Ukrainian nato expansion and the Russian line in the sand. 

Yet for some reason...Joe Biden as obamas vp pushed for Ukraine to join nato. 

Joe biden as president,  one of his first foreign policy actions was to put Ukraine on a fast track to nato,after his son and himself accepting millions in bribes from the Ukraine in the form of cushy no show jobs and donations to his campaign.  

This might very well be a planned out war after all.    Just not on Russias part. 

🤔


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> If you would debate your points and disagreements clearly and concisely, with logical and reasonable arguments,  you'd get more respect than your typical behavior of slinging snide potshots and insults from the sidelines.
> 
> You've made yourself a bad joke here at this point.
> 
> But it's not too late to turn it around.
> 
> Come up with a logical counter argument,  or hold your tongue.    Either way would be better than your pointless and redundant shit slinging form the sidelines of these debates.


You know what I said is true bro. You are a walking contradiction plus YOU giving lectures about throwing insults??? Please.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> You know what I said is true bro. You are a walking contradiction plus YOU giving lectures about throwing insults??? Please.




I ain't trying to lecture anybody.  
I'm just saying the pointless shit slinging from the sidelines of the discussions and debates is tiresome to everyone here.  

It's a distraction and a nuisance at this point. 

Look, I apologize for offending you so badly.  Whatever it was I did to provoke you, I ask that you just let it go, and cut it loose.  

Debate the points and subject if you wish.   But do so coherently and logically or just go post somewhere else.  

@nissan11 has some great updates to his sexcapades in his dating log.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I ain't trying to lecture anybody.
> I'm just saying the pointless shit slinging from the sidelines of the discussions and debates is tiresome to everyone here.
> 
> It's a distraction and a nuisance at this point.
> 
> Look, I apologize for offending you so badly.  Whatever it was I did to provoke you, I ask that you just let it go, and cut it loose.
> 
> Debate the points and subject if you wish.   But do so coherently and logically or just go post somewhere else.
> 
> @nissan11 has some great updates to his sexcapades in his dating log.


I don't have a problem doing that but what if several people think what I post here in the future is coherent and logical but you don't?  Are you going to blow up and rant and insult again?
I guess what I am saying is do I have to post by your standards because I don't agree with your standards of what is logical and coherent.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> I don't have a problem doing that but what if several people think what I post here in the future is coherent and logical but you don't?  Are you going to blow up and rant and insult again?
> I guess what I am saying is do I have to post by your standards because I don't agree with your standards of what is logical and coherent.




I don't make the rules, or run anything around here.  
In fact, I stay on thin ice with the management around here most of the time.  
So the last thing you really want is my advice.  
And you're entitled to your opinions as much as anybody else around here as far as I can tell.   I mean, shit, they let me hang out around here.  What does that say?


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Hughinn

Nasty, conniving old snake of a wench.    

She looks like the crypt keeper.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Hughinn said:


> Nasty, conniving old snake of a wench.
> 
> She looks like the crypt keeper.


This Chicks On The Right footage with Pelosi always cracks me up!


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## FlyingPapaya

Since we are all over the place here.





						Lia Thomas ties for fifth in 200 freestyle, is ignored by competitors as she exits pool | Fox News
					

Lia Thomas quietly exits the pool after tieing for fifth in her second NCAA final, while her competitors celebrate with the winner




					www.foxnews.com
				



I found this funny


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Since we are all over the place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lia Thomas ties for fifth in 200 freestyle, is ignored by competitors as she exits pool | Fox News
> 
> 
> Lia Thomas quietly exits the pool after tieing for fifth in her second NCAA final, while her competitors celebrate with the winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this funny


hmmmm


----------



## GSgator

Skullcrusher said:


>


Damn the bitch looks hella hung over. A buddy told me her booze bill thru out  the year is over a 100 grand . I hear she loves to drink . Those fucking eyebrows keep getting higher and higher on her face too.


----------



## Swiper.

“The Second Amendment And The Sovereignty Of A Nation”

“As the world watches the Ukrainian people bravely fight for their sovereignty against Russian President Vladimir Putin’s invasion of their country, I am reminded of the importance of the Second Amendment enshrined in the U.S. Constitution. The right to bear arms has been viciously attacked in the past few decades as an archaic vestige of a bygone era. However, as many Ukrainians take up arms for the first time in their lives, it serves as a stark reminder of why our Second Amendment rights at home are critical for the survival of our nation.

Many Americans are familiar with the Second Amendment and how its foundation—as described by our nation’s Founding Fathers—was to grant citizens the right to defend themselves against a tyrannical government. Usually, this understanding is only applied in the case of a tyrannical U.S. government; however, Ukraine has proven that the right to bear arms can be fundamental in protecting the sovereignty of a nation against a hostile foreign government. While the value of the Second Amendment is disputed within American society, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky has—in a dramatic reversal of his initial stance against the legalization of weapons—reversed his policy in the face of Russian aggression. Zelensky recently not only called on ordinary Ukrainians to take up arms in the defense of their nation, but concurrently stated that the Ukrainian government would issue weapons to any citizen who requested one.

Though a judicious decision by Zelensky, many Ukrainians—in preparation before the conflict—had limited experience with firearms. For example, in viral images weeks before the invasion, Ukrainians were seen wielding wooden rifles in an attempt to gain as much training as possible with firearms. While honorable, this deficit in knowledge across the agrarian nation, has no doubt harmed their readiness against the Russian forces.

While the Russo-Ukrainian conflict provides a fresh example of why Americans’ right to bear arms is so critical, there are other examples here in the United States of Americans taking up arms in order to defend their rights. For example, look no further than the Deacons for Defense and Justice. Founded in 1964, the group of Black World War II veterans armed themselves to defend against the Ku Klux Klan as black Americans marched for civil rights against the Jim Crow South. These American patriots looked tyranny in the face and took up arms in the name of liberty and justice. From the Deacons for Defense and Justice to the Battle of Athens, Tennessee, Americans have used the Second Amendment to protect against those who sought to oppress a population.

This is why the Second Amendment is so important for the security of the American people and the prosperity of the United States. From Ukraine to within our own shores, a legally armed citizenry can serve as a deterrent to a wide array of potential threats. Many Americans recognize this and have taken the time to get proper firearms training as, according to one study, over 60 percent of American gun owners have formal training.

So, while some Americans continue to debate the value of the Second Amendment, let us not forget the people around the world who have no such rights and cannot defend themselves against an oppressive government. Let us not take for granted the gift of our Founding Fathers that has allowed millions of Americans the right to self-defense and a formal education on how to properly use arms.

The United States stands as one of only three nations in the world that has enshrined the right of its citizenry to bear arms, and the significance of this rare clause in the U.S. Constitution has enabled us to become the beacon of the free world. Russia’s invasion of Ukraine should serve as a reminder of the blessings we in the United States take for granted, and buttress American support for our Second Amendment rights for the sake of the sovereignty of our great nation.”






						The Second Amendment And The Sovereignty Of A Nation | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## nissan11




----------



## GSgator

The ones that shoot a mile are the best!!!


----------



## nissan11

The moa on that scope looks pretty big. You are shooting that 'far'?


----------



## GSgator

Furthest shot has been 1000 yards the round is capable of going much further. I was shooting at 10” steel. On a perfect day the round can reach 2000 yards easy and can be pushed out a mile not sure if my capabilities could reach that though. I have no were up here to train at that distance. Just to get 1000 yards I was shooting over a couple switchbacks on a road it was damn near dusk and I had spotters since it’s a active spot for hikers.

This is definitely not a hunting gun. The
Barrel is  26 inches long this rifle was built strictly for Long range shooting which is a hobby of mine.


----------



## nissan11

Oh I gotcha. Know anyone who shoots far?


----------



## GSgator

I’ve got a couple buddies  that are into the sport I’m trying to meet more ppl. My brother got me into LR shooting he was a ranger sniper and he would kick me down knowledge when he came to visit. God rest his soul he was killed in action in Afghanistan.


----------



## Cochino

GSgator said:


> The ones that shoot a mile are the best!!!


Forgive my ignorance  because I just hunt for food and game. Those mounts are really high off the barrel.  For hunting rifles you want the scope as close to the barrel without touching because the higher off, the accuracy is less.

I'm sorry to hear about your brother.  My father was a sniper in the Korean War and their training was brutal.


----------



## GSgator

The rings are higher so I have more of a relaxed POA I can damn near take a nap on the glass. I’ve read of having the scope mounted as close as to the barrel
as possible or Sacrificing some clearance and  It was a toss up on if having it up higher effected the shot or not .It hasn’t affected me but  I’m not pushing super super long distances either. The gun already has a 20MOA RAIL and I have a Anti can’t level as well. I could probably get the half-inch scope mounts but as it sits I’ve got it lined up we’re I could sit on that scope for long periods of time and not fatigue any muscles.

Thanks man I miss the hell out of him .


----------



## GSgator

One of my favorite YouTube channels


----------



## Cochino

GSgator said:


> The rings are higher so I have more of a relaxed POA I can damn near take a nap on the glass. I’ve read of having the scope mounted as close as to the barrel
> as possible or Sacrificing some clearance and  It was a toss up on if having it up higher effected the shot or not .It hasn’t affected me but  I’m not pushing super super long distances either. The gun already has a 20MOA RAIL and I have a Anti can’t level as well. I could probably get the half-inch scope mounts but as it sits I’ve got it lined up we’re I could sit on that scope for long periods of time and not fatigue any muscles.
> 
> Thanks man I miss the hell out of him .


Yeah I know those feels.  My SIL took his life on December 14th.  He was a 19 year old sergeant i when he served in the Iraq War.  He never spoke of his time over there, but he did suffer from ptsd. He left behind two children 7 and 2 and my daughter.

It wasn't until after the funeral when his brothers that he served with told the stories of what they went through over there. I have so many questions as to why. He was a good father and had a great job. I'm still really pissed at times.


----------



## GSgator

Cochino said:


> Yeah I know those feels.  My SIL took his life on December 14th.  He was a 19 year old sergeant i when he served in the Iraq War.  He never spoke of his time over there, but he did suffer from ptsd. He left behind two children 7 and 2 and my daughter.
> 
> It wasn't until after the funeral when his brothers that he served with told the stories of what they went through over there. I have so many questions as to why. He was a good father and had a great job. I'm still really pissed at times.


Man thats tough im sorry . My brother and I were close we were 2 years apart so everything was a competition especially shooting. We would go out with our 22’s and the cloths on our back and spend all weekend in the woods. We grew up on a 15 acre ranch. We shot birds for food boiled water to drink and we slept on the ground no tents or sleeping bags . We made 3 fires the 2 fires we covered and that’s what we slept on for warmth with the 3rd one being the primary one we roughed it and loves every second of
It.  When he came back from deployments he would tell stories and I knew he was holding back.

I was visiting him down in Texas and we were duck hunting and he made a comment I will never forget he said damn these ducks are hard to hit I’m use to shooting at man sized targets and it sunk in. We can’t imagine what they see and go thru. They spend months killing and engaging in fire fights stressing if a IED will blow them up. Then we expect them to come back and be able to turn that off there’s no fucking way you can’t live the fight or flight 24/7 for months and expect to settle back into normal life.


----------



## nissan11

Why is gas expensive right now?


----------



## Swiper.

nissan11 said:


> Why is gas expensive right now?



Joe Biden told me it’s Vladimir Putin’s price hike. Joe also told me there’s nothing he could do about it.


----------



## Swiper.

interesting conversation between the reporter and Trump on Ukraine. 

funny part at about 2:30.  “you talking to me?” lmao


----------



## nissan11

So if its Biden's fault then gas didn't get more expensive in order countries? Just the US?


----------



## Swiper.

nissan11 said:


> So if its Biden's fault then gas didn't get more expensive in order countries? Just the US?



No, it’s Putin‘s fault. Joe said so.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> So if its Biden's fault then gas didn't get more expensive in order countries? Just the US?



There's alot of factors as to why gas is high now @nissan11 

But, it all goes back to simple economics.   Supply vs demand.  
Inflation is part of the reason, that everything,  including gas is high.  Amd that because of numerous things, but primarily because the biden administration printed up an assload of extra money for it's social and bail out programs,  thus lessening the value of the money in circulation.    Supply vs demand 

Next, Joe biden decreased the amount of domestic energy production by shutting down various energy projects he didn't deem as green enough or In line with his progressive vision of sprawling apartment complexes and public transportation services.    The energy projects he didn't shut down, he over regulated,  all leading to the same thing: less oil in circulation means the oil costs more.  

Joe biden and the democrat party are very slick liars, grifters and thieves.   So they blame Putin and the war in Ukraine for inflation and the cost of fuel.    But the truth is, as the facts show, Joe biden and the democrat party could have prevented the war in Ukraine,  the inflation and the jump in the costs of gasoline.   But they chose not too.  Because they want to regulate consumption among the lower and middle classes.  And they want to spread their influence in the world.   

So they egged on the war in Ukraine,  and created inflation to slow down domestic consumption


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> There's alot of factors as to why gas is high now @nissan11
> 
> But, it all goes back to simple economics.   Supply vs demand.
> Inflation is part of the reason, that everything,  including gas is high.  Amd that because of numerous things, but primarily because the biden administration printed up an assload of extra money for it's social and bail out programs,  thus lessening the value of the money in circulation.    Supply vs demand
> 
> Next, Joe biden decreased the amount of domestic energy production by shutting down various energy projects he didn't deem as green enough or In line with his progressive vision of sprawling apartment complexes and public transportation services.    The energy projects he didn't shut down, he over regulated,  all leading to the same thing: less oil in circulation means the oil costs more.
> 
> Joe biden and the democrat party are very slick liars, grifters and thieves.   So they blame Putin and the war in Ukraine for inflation and the cost of fuel.    But the truth is, as the facts show, Joe biden and the democrat party could have prevented the war in Ukraine,  the inflation and the jump in the costs of gasoline.   But they chose not too.  Because they want to regulate consumption among the lower and middle classes.


Plus the big spike that occurred due to the uncertainty surrounding war, and what it could potentially lead to.

Crude has since dropped back down to close to pre Russia/Ukraine war levels.


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> Plus the big spike that occurred due to the uncertainty surrounding war, and what it could potentially lead to.
> 
> Crude has since dropped back down to close to pre Russia/Ukraine war levels.




This is true as well ^  

Speculation over the available supply has also created a spike in demand as some people create reserves.   Also raising the cost.


----------



## Test_subject

Gas is expensive in every country.

Damn you Biden for making gas expensive in countries that you aren’t the president of and have no say in their policies!


----------



## nissan11

Test_subject said:


> Gas is expensive in every country.
> 
> Damn you Biden for making gas expensive in countries that you aren’t the president of and have no say in their policies!


I just googled that and you appear to be right. Gas is $7.75 USD in england. 

Is this a result of democrats in those countries?


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> I just googled that and you appear to be right. Gas is $7.75 USD in england.
> 
> Is this a result of democrats in those countries?


It's a result of our economic warfare. Why do you think we have a military base in Saudi Arabia?

We prop up the royal family, supply them weapons, they take care of us on the energy front vs OPEC.

We tried in Venezuela and failed there.

What do you think the purpose of the Iraq wars were?


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> It's a result of our economic warfare. Why do you think we have a military base in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> We prop up the royal family, supply them weapons, they take care of us on the energy front vs OPEC.
> 
> We tried in Venezuela and failed there.
> 
> What do you think the purpose of the Iraq wars were?


To help people.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

CJ said:


> What do you think the purpose of the Iraq wars were?



To rid the world of WMD's


----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## Test_subject

Human_Backhoe said:


> To rid the world of WMD's


Nope. A huge reason was that Iraq moved their payment method for oil from USD to Euros.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Test_subject said:


> Nope. A huge reason was that Iraq moved their payment method for oil from USD to Euros.



I'm just being retarded and giving the most incorrect answer possible


----------



## Test_subject

Human_Backhoe said:


> I'm just being retarded and giving the most incorrect answer possible


I should have known better than to think you were being serious.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

I didn't want to get into long winded fuckery about how under Biden the us is no longer energy independent. I'm not talking about zero imports just how the production out stripped imports. It started under Obama and finished by trump. 

Also how the Germans decided to shut down all of their nukes to go "green" and are now dependent on the Russians.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> To help people.


I wonder why we don't help people in countries without natural resources for us to exploit?  🤔

PS.... I know that you were being sarcastic. 😉


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> I wonder why we don't help people in countries without natural resources for us to exploit?  🤔
> 
> PS.... I know that you were being sarcastic. 😉


I'll keep the dialogue going. 

Wouldn't you say countries with natural resources shoukd be helped first since they contribute to the health, welbeing and safety of the rest of the world? We can't help everyone, right, so shouldn't we help countries that help OTHER countries first?


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> I'll keep the dialogue going.
> 
> Wouldn't you say countries with natural resources shoukd be helped first since they contribute to the health, welbeing and safety of the rest of the world? We can't help everyone, right, so shouldn't we help countries that help OTHER countries first?


no fucknut we should only care about making this country great again..Or are u blind to see ameirca is crumbling into shit


----------



## GSgator

I wish we could just open back up our wells. Ramp back up the pipeline get those guys back to work . Get our noses out of Ukraine and clean up the media and start getting our house in order. Sends billions down to the boarder states in America hell have NATO help I would call what’s going on at the border an  invasion. Make middle class Americans prosper again.


----------



## nissan11

Bro Bundy said:


> no fucknut we should only care about making this country great again..Or are u blind to see ameirca is crumbling into shit



Thats the beauty! You think we should focus on us only. I don't. Right now we aren't because we have a democrat prez. And when a republican is elected again we can go back to doing that. It is a cycle. Some people handle losing worse than others and never learned to share as a child.


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> Thats the beauty! You think we should focus on us only. I don't. Right now we aren't because we have a democrat prez. And when a republican is elected again we can go back to doing that. It is a cycle. Some people handle losing worse than others and never learned to share as a child.


The problem Nissan is Americas in the worst shape it’s ever been in   probably any generations life. You gonna go out and help the world if you’re all fucked up .what can you do. Most presidents see this that’s why they don’t return Biden‘s phone calls  because he’s a fucking joke and he can’t get his house in order. No country  respects the current administration America is a laughing joke to most of the world right now.

We will get our asses handed to us soon if we don’t get this bozo the fuck out of office soon . And with our borders wide-open I might as will be talking shit to you with my hands tied behind my back its Outrageous and downright stupid.


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> Thats the beauty! You think we should focus on us only. I don't. Right now we aren't because we have a democrat prez. And when a republican is elected again we can go back to doing that. It is a cycle. Some people handle losing worse than others and never learned to share as a child.


bro your a waste of space...go workout u ugly no pussy getting motherfucker


----------



## GSgator

Bro Bundy said:


> bro your a waste of space...go workout u ugly no pussy getting motherfucker


I think this guy lives out in the middle of nowhere and works out in the woods and he’s just not affected and has no idea how fucked up this country is or he just does’t care.


----------



## Bro Bundy

GSgator said:


> I think this guy lives out in the middle of nowhere and works out in the woods and he’s just not affected and has no idea how fucked up this country is or he just does’t care.


or hes just some dumb backwoods cousin fucking clown liberal


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> I'll keep the dialogue going.
> 
> Wouldn't you say countries with natural resources shoukd be helped first since they contribute to the health, welbeing and safety of the rest of the world? We can't help everyone, right, so shouldn't we help countries that help OTHER countries first?


That's not the reality of the situation, we're only trying to benefit ourselves. We are not the beacon of morality that some think we are. 

Just look at Saudi Arabia, and how we're turning a blind eye towards what they're doing in Yemen. Why? Because being aligned with SA benefits us, so we don't care.


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Gas is expensive in every country.
> 
> Damn you Biden for making gas expensive in countries that you aren’t the president of and have no say in their policies!


Oil is a global market and the US is one of the leading oil producing countries.  Texas alone has more oil reserves than Saudi Arabia. Under the Trump administration the US was producing a record amount of oil and gas. We were supplying Europe which hurt the Russian economy. OPEC was no longer able to set the prices. They were drilling too.
I predicted when Biden came into office that gas prices would rise and we would have massive inflation. 

My friends on the left laughed at me. They aren't laughing now but at least they can go to sleep at night knowing they won't hear any more mean tweets from Trump.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Gas is expensive in every country.
> 
> Damn you Biden for making gas expensive in countries that you aren’t the president of and have no say in their policies!





nissan11 said:


> I just googled that and you appear to be right. Gas is $7.75 USD in england.
> 
> Is this a result of democrats in those countries?




@Test_subject you either being disingenuous or purposely argumentative.    

You are a smart guy, and you darn well US energy policies affect the global energy market and therefore do in fact impact energy prices in other countries.   You cannot logically argue against that point.    I don't care at all for your attempt to divert away from the democrat party energy policies affecting global energy prices by seemingly playing disingenuous word games. 


@nissan11 the oil and energy market is a global market.   What happens in one oil producing country affects the entire world's energy prices.  

The democrat party policies in this country is without a doubt a factor in the rising cost of energy and oil in the entire world.  That point is solid and irrefutable.  

But, to fair, like @Test_subject said, there are other factors as well.   Currencies,  inflation, opec policies etc.   That's the truth. 

But it's dishonest to pretend like the biden administration energy policies aren't playing a role.   We can debate the degree, we cannot honestly pretend like it's not a factor


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> I think this guy lives out in the middle of nowhere and works out in the woods and he’s just not affected and has no idea how fucked up this country is or he just does’t care.




He cares. 

He just doesn't know.  

The guy's been in a bubble his whole life.   Reality isn't something he's had to see yet.   But, he's asking questions and thinking,  keeping an open mind, etc. 

Let's not discourage him.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> I just googled that and you appear to be right. Gas is $7.75 USD in england.
> 
> Is this a result of democrats in those countries?


It's Biden's fault. The election was rigged and this is another reason gas is so high cuz if Trump was still Prez, gas wouldnt be that high in another country. Believe it. Trump is tremendous, Trump is the best. Biden is awful. God awful.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> It's Biden's fault. The election was rigged and this is another reason gas is so high cuz if Trump was still Prez, gas wouldnt be that high in another country. Believe it. Trump is tremendous, Trump is the best. Biden is awful. God awful.


Now your talking brother see that wasn’t hard lol.


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> Now your talking brother see that wasn’t hard lol.



Joe biden is a straight up piece of shit.   Of near epic proportions.  

The bastard is on record, accepting bribes, manipulating government contracts and taking money from foreign oligarchs all to line his own families pockets.  

This shit is on record and obvious.  

But, I guess he's not a loudmouth orange asshole.  

So it's okay if we're on the verge of ww3 and sinking into a depression because cnn told us the orange man was like the boogeyman of our childhoods.     And we're just not mature enough collectively to know any better yet.   

So congratulations


----------



## Hughinn

Hughinn said:


> Joe biden is a straight up piece of shit.   Of near epic proportions.
> 
> The bastard is on record, accepting bribes, manipulating government contracts and taking money from foreign oligarchs all to line his own families pockets.
> 
> This shit is on record and obvious.
> 
> But, I guess he's not a loudmouth orange asshole.
> 
> So it's okay if we're on the verge of ww3 and sinking into a depression because cnn told us the orange man was like the boogeyman of our childhoods.     And we're just not mature enough collectively to know any better yet.
> 
> So congratulations




Seriously,  this shit is just sickening to anybody who has followed joe bidens career. 

Ignorant,  fucked up people elected this cocksucker.   There's no other explanation.  

I would vote for Mike Tyson, Oprah Winfrey or Donald fucking duck before joe biden.  I would pencil in goddam Oliver Cromwell or fucking ittila the hun before joe biden.  

What the fuck?

All because cnn amd the tranny on msdnc didn't like the other guy.  

Goddamn all the stupidity.   Goddamn it.

We're so fucked.   Just fucked.   And we deserve it...for being so stupid


----------



## GSgator

I think the fact that it was obvious he had a cognitive problem and he was heading downhill fast mentally kind of gives you a little bit of entitlement to call those people out there Hughinn . This guy sole fucking job is to run America anybody with a half size fucking brain could see  in his campaign this fucker doesn’t have the ability to run a Girl Scout cookie sale.  I question myself daily why anybody would vote on somebody in his mental condition knowing what his job entailed .

That’s okay I think  they’ll be a couple witch hunts after these primaries when we actually get some people in that are about America first agenda. All I wanna know is where did Covid come from and how do we keep that from happening again. I also want them to get to the bottom of the Biden family’s corrupt enterprises all the way down to how  Hunter can sell those pieces of shit  art pictures for tens of thousands of dollars


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Joe biden is a straight up piece of shit.   Of near epic proportions.
> 
> The bastard is on record, accepting bribes, manipulating government contracts and taking money from foreign oligarchs all to line his own families pockets.
> 
> This shit is on record and obvious.
> 
> But, I guess he's not a loudmouth orange asshole.
> 
> So it's okay if we're on the verge of ww3 and sinking into a depression because cnn told us the orange man was like the boogeyman of our childhoods.     And we're just not mature enough collectively to know any better yet.
> 
> So congratulations


I know brother. Biden is awful. Trump was so great....at everything.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> I think the fact that it was obvious he had a cognitive problem and he was heading downhill fast mentally kind of gives you a little bit of entitlement to call those people out there Hughinn . This guy sole fucking job is to run America anybody with a half size fucking brain could see  in his campaign this fucker doesn’t have the ability to run a Girl Scout cookie sale.  I question myself daily why anybody would vote on somebody in his mental condition knowing what his job entailed .
> 
> That’s okay I think  they’ll be a couple witch hunts after these primaries when we actually get some people in that are about America first agenda. All I wanna know is where did Covid come from and how do we keep that from happening again. I also want them to get to the bottom of the Biden family’s corrupt enterprises all the way down to how  Hunter can sell those pieces of shit  art pictures for tens of thousands of dollars


Dude Donald Trump bragged about Person, Woman, Man, Camera, TV. Please. Both of them are in decline cognitively. One of them simply could not handle not constantly having yes men around him or anyone questioning him.


----------



## Cochino

Hughinn said:


> Seriously,  this shit is just sickening to anybody who has followed joe bidens career.
> 
> Ignorant,  fucked up people elected this cocksucker.   There's no other explanation.
> 
> I would vote for Mike Tyson, Oprah Winfrey or Donald fucking duck before joe biden.  I would pencil in goddam Oliver Cromwell or fucking ittila the hun before joe biden.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> All because cnn amd the tranny on msdnc didn't like the other guy.
> 
> Goddamn all the stupidity.   Goddamn it.
> 
> We're so fucked.   Just fucked.   And we deserve it...for being so stupid


Yes we do. Americans have a short attention span. He was laughed out of the 1987 presidential primary. He left in disgrace, yet he supposedly got 80 million votes in 2020.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> Dude Donald Trump bragged about Person, Woman, Man, Camera, TV. Please. Both of them are in decline cognitively. One of them simply could not handle not constantly having yes men around him or anyone questioning him.


Im not sticking up for Donald brother I’m calling out Biden for his mental decline which was obvious during his campaign .I wish they would make him take a mental test like they did Trump.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Seriously,  this shit is just sickening to anybody who has followed joe bidens career.
> 
> Ignorant,  fucked up people elected this cocksucker.   There's no other explanation.
> 
> I would vote for Mike Tyson, Oprah Winfrey or Donald fucking duck before joe biden.  I would pencil in goddam Oliver Cromwell or fucking ittila the hun before joe biden.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> All because cnn amd the tranny on msdnc didn't like the other guy.
> 
> Goddamn all the stupidity.   Goddamn it.
> 
> We're so fucked.   Just fucked.   And we deserve it...for being so stupid


If that is true you should have no trouble winning the next election.


----------



## Bro Bundy

fuck they wont let me play ma shit


----------



## Cochino

nissan11 said:


> If that is true you should have no trouble winning the next election.


Who knows. Maybe the majority of Americans are happy where we are now. Maybe they sleep better at night knowing they won't have to wake up to Orange man's mean tweets.

I posted this on Facebook on Jan 06 , two weeks before Biden was sworn in . I got some likes and a lot of laughs with people thinking  I was crazy and had no clue.

“Congratulations to all of you who voted for Biden. You fought hard (that’s debatable) and won (also debatable). With a democrat President, Senate and House. And no one to stand in the way of the progressive agenda. You will soon get everything you hoped for.

When your taxes go up. Remember you asked for it.

When the border is left open to anyone looking to freeload off the American taxpayers. Remember you asked for it.

When filling your gas tank cuts into grocery budget. Along with groceries and everything else you buy costing more. Because of Biden’s restrictions on the oil industry. Remember you asked for it.

When your daughters cannot compete in school sports or use a public restroom, because little Johnny thinks he a girl. Remember you asked for it.

When cities across America turn into Chicago, Baltimore, Portland and San Francisco. Because of “Defund the police” Remember you asked for it.

When the federal government takes on trillions in debt to bailout Democrat states and cities suffering from decades of mismanagement and corruption. It will be call pandemic relief or some such thing. Remember you asked for it.

When they expand the size of the Supreme Court and fill those seats with young progressive judges. So their actions will forever be declared legal. Remember you asked for it.

When our military is defunded and countries like Iran, North Korea, Russia and China are less afraid to challenge us. Remember you asked for it.

You have blamed everything that has happened in the last 4 years on President Trump. Who will you have you to blame at the end of the next 4?”


----------



## GSgator

Also they want to control every aspect of your life yet takes no  responsibility for anything. Also brother you forgot one city Seattle has been hit very hard with this progressive movement. It’s almost the wild wild West out here .  $1.1 billion spent in taxes last year  on the homeless and it’s gotten so much worse. Maybe when the shit hits rural  city’s people will  wake up but unfortunately that’s when it’ll be too late. You motherfuckers want it you got it and I guarantee you nobody’s gonna be happy with the end result especially if you appreciate the fabric of what this country was built from. Your Rights and civil liberties will be fucking nonexistent. So go ahead and give yourself  a big pat on your back and remember there is no other free country to go to once this one’s ruined this is it.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> If that is true you should have no trouble winning the next election.




One can hope, but,

Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups. 

Millions of people fucked themselves up the ass and shit on their country because the other guy was orange and CNN didn't like him. 

There's still ignorant fucks looking at the ship as it sinks and smugly congratulating themselves because even though the ship has been crashed, at least that bad orange Boogeyman wasn't driving it.     

"The most secure election in history" along with rampant stupidity and impetuous, childish emotion gave us this.


----------



## Hughinn

Hughinn said:


> One can hope, but,
> 
> Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.
> 
> Millions of people fucked themselves up the ass and shit on their country because the other guy was orange and CNN didn't like him.
> 
> There's still ignorant fucks looking at the ship as it sinks and smugly congratulating themselves because even though the ship has been crashed, at least that bad orange Boogeyman wasn't driving it.
> 
> "The most secure election in history" along with rampant stupidity and impetuous, childish emotion gave us this.



I thought about this post and got back to it too late to edit it.  

I'm wrong for saying "stupid people".  

@nissan11  and @lifter6973  don't take what I said as directed at y'all. 

I really just want y'all to consider what I'm telling you and weight it accordingly.   And I realize it's not going to happen when I come off as insulting.   Because then y'all just get defensive and shut down, when what I'm looking for is for you to open up and think about what I'm saying.     So I'm wrong for that. 

Joe Biden is and was the establishment man.   From the greater establishment party.  So we got what we asked for with him. 

But, had that election been Tulsi gabbard vs Jeb Bush, the establishment would've switched sides and I'd be for Tulsi gabbard right here probably saying the same thing.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> Yes we do. Americans have a short attention span. He was laughed out of the 1987 presidential primary. He left in disgrace, yet he supposedly got 80 million votes in 2020.


Most of the people who voted for him weren’t alive in 1987.  They just know him as Obama’s VP.

I will admit that the Democrats did a great job of rebranding Uncle Sniffy.


----------



## Hughinn

@nissan11 @lifter6973


Joe Biden was told directly by George Keenan in 1989, the man who drafted the policy to win the cold war and helped negotiate the dissolution of the soviet union that expanding NATO would cause another war with Russia.

Joe Biden chose to push it anyway.   In 1990, 2008 and again in 2020.









						User Clip: Biden and Kennan - Future of Soviet Relations 1989
					

Biden and Kennan - Future of Soviet Relations 1989




					www.c-span.org
				




His own CIA director William Burns, told him the same thing in 2008 as Obama's ambassador to Moscow.









						William Burns | FRONTLINE
					

Former U.S. ambassador to Russia William Burns on Trump, Putin and Russian election interference – as told to FRONTLINE during our reporting for “Putin’s Revenge.” Read, watch and explore the full, on-the-record interview.



					www.pbs.org
				




This war could have been prevented by Joe Biden, single handedly.
Instead, he instigated it.   All so the rich and powerful (himself included) could keep their boots on the necks of Russian / ukranian people to keep their faces in the mud while they pick their pockets.

Electing this malevolent bastard was a mistake of massive proportions.  And was brought about by ignorance combined with a huge propoganda push to manipulate the emotions of Americans who didn't know any better.

Now, thousands will die violently and unnecessarily.    Millions will decend into poverty unnecessarily.  
And the world is now a worse place for all but a select few.


----------



## Hughinn

"According to Jeffrey Toobin in The New Yorker, President Trump realizes that attempting to seek to bring Ukraine into the Western orbit through NATO membership has been counterproductive. Indeed, that American policy, as developed by President George W. Bush and then sustained by President Barack Obama, has managed to help inflame U.S.-Russia and Ukraine-Russia ties without making life better for the people of Ukraine". - the new Yorker April 2017

Donald Trump was against expansion of NATO. 

Joe Biden had been pushing it and accepting bribes from both sides since 2008.     Trump was impeached for wanting Joe and Hunter Biden investigated.


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Most of the people who voted for him weren’t alive in 1987.  They just know him as Obama’s VP.
> 
> I will admit that the Democrats did a great job of rebranding Uncle Sniffy.


I was alive, but I forgot about it. I found out through Wikipedia.  None of this,  at least to my knowledge was ever bought up in the 2020 campaign. Fuck just do a YouTube searchand yu will find several sources report it. That was 87 and things are different now.. in 2019-2020 not a peep out out of MSM.Even far right news failed to report it. Most Americans rely on MSM who are owned by globalists. It is all bullshit.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> I was alive, but I forgot about it. I found out through Wikipedia.  None of this,  at least to my knowledge was ever bought up in the 2020 campaign. Fuck just do a YouTube searchand yu will find several sources report it. That was 87 and things are different now.. in 2019-2020 not a peep out out of MSM.Even far right news failed to report it. Most Americans rely on MSM who are owned by globalists. It is all bullshit.


Very few people brought up his crime bill that was directly responsible for the incarceration of hundreds of thousands of black Americans, either.

Funny how that works. He was so proud of it when it passed but almost nobody mentioned it during the election.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> Very few people brought up his crime bill that was directly responsible for the incarceration of hundreds of thousands of black Americans, either.
> 
> Funny how that works. He was so proud of it when it passed but almost nobody mentioned it during the election.



lol
but he was presented as "The champion of minorities"
If it wasnt so sad, I'd have laughed so hard


----------



## GSgator

Hopefully this Hunter laptop gets the attention it desperately needs. Also every news outlet and anybody who said it was Russian miss information should be looked at as well. Specially all those FBI CIA guys that sign that document saying it was fake knowing damn good  well it was real . I don’t have social media but wasn’t that also Facebook and Twitter that banned anybody that brought up the laptop?


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Biden voters are the dumbest people in history.


----------



## DF

nissan11 said:


> If that is true you should have no trouble winning the next election.


@Hughinn I didn't know you were running in 2024.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DF said:


> @Hughinn I didn't know you were running in 2024.



I'd vote for him
Would be funny as fuck to see an angry redneck try to fist fight the media and other politicians by the local corner store/Bait shack


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'd vote for him
> Would be funny as fuck to see an angry redneck try to fist fight the media and other politicians by the local corner store/Bait shack


----------



## DF

I do wonder who will be running in 2024 on the Democratic ticket.  Will Joe still be half coherent? What ever happened to Kamala?  Doesn't Joe have an even worse approval rating than Trump?


----------



## silentlemon1011

DF said:


> I do wonder who will be running in 2024 on the Democratic ticket.  Will Joe still be half coherent? What ever happened to Kamala?  Doesn't Joe have an even worse approval rating than Trump?



I'd put 5 bucks on Michelle Obama
People follow her like shes a cult leader.

Besides, the Democrats will chomp at the bit for a black female president and she fits the bill.


----------



## Hughinn

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Biden voters are the dumbest people in history.




I don't think they're dumb.  Just ignorant.  

Most of them are young,  somewhat naive and very impressionable.  

I honestly think they thought they were helping.  They thought they were doing the right thing.   They listened to what they were told by the loudest voices, and they thought they were chipping in by voting against the boogeyman that the television set and all the cool kids on tik tok didn't like.     

I think most of them picked Bernie sanders,  Andrew yang and tulsi gabbard.   But the dnc picked joe biden.   And they made the alternative seem like Satan or the boogeyman,  so they fell in line trying to be good soldiers.  

That generation,  has never suffered.   They don't know what it's like to be lied to.  They don't know what it's like to suffer, or struggle,  or go without anything.  Work a shit job for whatever you can make to feed hungry kids.   They've never had to those things. 

They've got some hard times coming.   Mostly their own fault for being ignorant.  But they'll learn.    

We can't chastise them to the point where they become bitter.   Yes, they fucked up.  But everyone fucks up.   Let's help them learn from it.   

It's all we can do.   With any luck, they won't be fooled again,  and we have a chance.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## GSgator

These are bold  words but I think the Democrats are fucking gonna be an extinct party.
Part of me says that because of what they’re doing but in all reality most of America is seeing through all their bullshit they are the racist hateful party and it’s obvious that their agenda is America last. They really fucked up with this current administration gas and Inflation  alone is gonna kill that fucking party this next election time. It’s not hard to see that on both sides these   politicians are completely out of touch with their voters. I think both parties are gonna get their houses cleaned .

If the progressive left can get the fuck out of the Democrat party and start their own there might be hope for the Democrats.


----------



## 1bigun11

Old Russian proverb: 

When you dance with a bear, the bear decides when the dance is over.  

The truth is that Russia and Ukraine have a very long history and have been dancing together for a very long time.


----------



## Cochino

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'd vote for him
> Would be funny as fuck to see an angry redneck try to fist fight the media and other politicians by the local corner store/Bait shack


Haha he would make Trump look like Bambi. Americans would have to get tough or die lol.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Cochino said:


> Haha he would make Trump look like Bambi. Americans would have to get tough or die lol.



Agreed
I saw @Hughinn for president
Would be amusing at the very least.

I'd be good with it, just to see him challenge Xi Jinping to a fist fight down by a crawfish shack


----------



## Cochino

silentlemon1011 said:


> Agreed
> I saw @Hughinn for president
> Would be amusing at the very least.
> 
> I'd be good with it, just to see him challenge Xi Jinping to a fist fight down by a crawfish shack


Yeah actually he's my kind of pard. I love freedom and despise big government.  I don't want to sacrifice freedom.for security.

My great great maternal grandfather on my mother's side was Edward Burleson.  He  came to Texas and was a luteinant under Sam Houston during the Texas/Mexican war. They fought and won the battle at San Jacinto that gained Texas independence . He lwas the 3rd vice president of Texas under Sam Houston .

My mother's paternal grandfather was Levi English. He was an illegitimate son. His mother was  a Chickasaw Indian. She died when he was young and him and his father didn't get along. When he was 14 years old he came to Southwest Texas on horseback. He liked the land and traveled back to Arkansas.  He had a slave friend by the name of Bob Lemmons.  They went back down to Southwest Texas gathering stray cattle along the way. 

At that time there were only a handful of white settlers. The people consisted of mostly Indians and Mexican bandidos.  They built a house along a creek that had Carrizo cane. 

They had to build things with one hand or have one be on the lookout because the Indians would steal their horses.

He met his wife (Ed's daughter).in Atascosa County and they married soon after.

They fought Indians and commancheros. They lost two sons, one during battle and one was kidnapped.  
He joined the Texas Rangers and served as a captain. 

He amassed a huge amount of land  and laid out a plot for a church and eventually donated land for settlers to come and founded the town of Carrizo Springs.

My father's family immigrated to Texas from Alcase Lorraine,  Germany under the Castro land grant
 They too faced the hardships of adapting to a new land.

None of them were given anything.  They earned everything they had.

These things have been passed down. They didn't depend on the government for help and appreciated their freedom .

Big government has slowly crept in and made us soft and dependent. 

If the government tried to take half of their money, there would be a lot of blood spilled.


----------



## Achilleus

Test_subject said:


> Very few people brought up his crime bill that was directly responsible for the incarceration of hundreds of thousands of black Americans, either.
> 
> Funny how that works. He was so proud of it when it passed but almost nobody mentioned it during the election.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> Yeah actually he's my kind of pard. I love freedom and despise big government.  I don't want to sacrifice freedom.for security.
> 
> My great great maternal grandfather on my mother's side was Edward Burleson.  He  came to Texas and was a luteinant under Sam Houston during the Texas/Mexican war. They fought and won the battle at San Jacinto that gained Texas independence . He lwas the 3rd vice president of Texas under Sam Houston .
> 
> My mother's paternal grandfather was Levi English. He was an illegitimate son. His mother was  a Chickasaw Indian. She died when he was young and him and his father didn't get along. When he was 14 years old he came to Southwest Texas on horseback. He liked the land and traveled back to Arkansas.  He had a slave friend by the name of Bob Lemmons.  They went back down to Southwest Texas gathering stray cattle along the way.
> 
> At that time there were only a handful of white settlers. The people consisted of mostly Indians and Mexican bandidos.  They built a house along a creek that had Carrizo cane.
> 
> They had to build things with one hand or have one be on the lookout because the Indians would steal their horses.
> 
> He met his wife (Ed's daughter).in Atascosa County and they married soon after.
> 
> They fought Indians and commancheros. They lost two sons, one during battle and one was kidnapped.
> He joined the Texas Rangers and served as a captain.
> 
> He amassed a huge amount of land  and laid out a plot for a church and eventually donated land for settlers to come and founded the town of Carrizo Springs.
> 
> My father's family immigrated to Texas from Alcase Lorraine,  Germany under the Castro land grant
> They too faced the hardships of adapting to a new land.
> 
> None of them were given anything.  They earned everything they had.
> 
> These things have been passed down. They didn't depend on the government for help and appreciated their freedom .
> 
> Big government has slowly crept in and made us soft and dependent.
> 
> If the government tried to take half of their money, there would be a lot of blood spilled.



Government has only three jobs. 

National security (not global security)
Protecting the borders
Ensuring the rights of it's citizens.

That's it.

Everything else is a nuisance and a chance for it to steal from us, what we come to by toil.  

It should not be trusted to do anything without total transparent oversight.


----------



## Hughinn

Hughinn said:


> Government has only three jobs.
> 
> National security (not global security)
> Protecting the borders
> Ensuring the rights of it's citizens.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Everything else is a nuisance and a chance for it to steal from us, what we come to by toil.
> 
> It should not be trusted to do anything without total transparent oversight.



I might emphasize here that ANYTHING you allow the government to control is an opportunity for the bastards to steal from you. 

Healthcare?   Is a massive opportunity for them to steal.  And be assured, they will. 

Social security?  They've already robbed it blind. 

there is literally not a single fund, service or account they've been in charge of that hasn't been plundered, pilfered and robbed. 

No sane, clear sighted man would ever willingly put them in charge of anything that he didn't have to. 

They can be trusted with nothing.... NOTHING.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Hughinn said:


> I might emphasize here that ANYTHING you allow the government to control is an opportunity for the bastards to steal from you.
> 
> Healthcare?   Is a massive opportunity for them to steal.  And be assured, they will.
> 
> Social security?  They've already robbed it blind.
> 
> there is literally not a single fund, service or account they've been in charge of that hasn't been plundered, pilfered and robbed.
> 
> No sane, clear sighted man would ever willingly put them in charge of anything that he didn't have to.
> 
> *They can be trusted with nothing.... NOTHING.*


This ^^


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> I might emphasize here that ANYTHING you allow the government to control is an opportunity for the bastards to steal from you.
> 
> Healthcare?   Is a massive opportunity for them to steal.  And be assured, they will.
> 
> Social security?  They've already robbed it blind.
> 
> there is literally not a single fund, service or account they've been in charge of that hasn't been plundered, pilfered and robbed.
> 
> No sane, clear sighted man would ever willingly put them in charge of anything that he didn't have to.
> 
> They can be trusted with nothing.... NOTHING.


A fair point, but the same can be said of private industry.

We privatized our power distribution a few years back and the price literally jumped overnight.

The fact that medical procedures cost 2-3 x as much in the US is also not a ringing endorsement of private industry running crucial infrastructure. .


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> A fair point, but the same can be said of private industry.
> 
> We privatized our power distribution a few years back and the price literally jumped overnight.
> 
> The fact that medical procedures cost 2-3 x as much in the US is also not a ringing endorsement of private industry running crucial infrastructure. .



I disagree.

We've discussed this before, energy, and healthcare are not totally private industries in Canada or America.

It's difficult to say if government involvement has them worse or better in general.
But darn sure doesn't look like it helped

But, I can agree that a market that has been completely monopolized, that the same thing has happened.

When you think about it, government control is monopolization.  But it can happen in the private sector too


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I disagree.
> 
> We've discussed this before, energy, and healthcare are not totally private industries in Canada or America.
> 
> It's difficult to say if government involvement has them worse or better in general.
> But darn sure doesn't look like it helped



Isn't the Texas power grid operated and controlled by a private company? Is that why it is so unreliable and everyone loses power in extreme cold AND extreme heat compared to the other states?


----------



## Achilleus

Speaking of American Healthcare. One of my favorite Memes is a picture showing expensive overnight places across the world, and the one for America is a hospital bed.

Then I hear my parents talk how at once their work used to cover their insurance/healthcare for free! But then they started charging at some point saying it was due to increased costs. And over the years those costs kept going higher and higher.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Isn't the Texas power grid operated and controlled by a private company? Is that why it is so unreliable and everyone loses power in extreme cold AND extreme heat compared to the other states?


Yes.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Isn't the Texas power grid operated and controlled by a private company? Is that why it is so unreliable and everyone loses power in extreme cold AND extreme heat compared to the other states?





RiR0 said:


> Yes.




No, it isn't controlled by a private company. 
The grid is managed by the Electric Reliability Council of Texas (ERCOT). 



			https://www.ercot.com/about
		


And for the record, the Texas power grid is no less reliable than most other states who operate under similar conditions.

I'm a Louisianaian, so any of y'all Texas guys feel free to speak up


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> Yes.



It is a major deal when people don't have power when its over 100 degrees. Sams when it's 10 degrees.
This seems like a perfect example of a situation in which the federal government needs to step in for the health of citizens of a state because the state can't and won't help itself.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> No, it isn't controlled by a private company.
> The grid is managed by the Electric Reliability Council of Texas (ERCOT).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ercot.com/about
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record, the Texas power grid is no less reliable than most other states who operate under similar conditions.
> 
> I'm a Louisianaian, so any of y'all Texas guys feel free to speak up



I know a lot of ppl in texas. They said they lost power in the cold only because their grid is designed for heat not cold. 
Then, the next year, they all lost power when it got hot. That doesn't happen in other states.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> It is a major deal when people don't have power when its over 100 degrees. Sams when it's 10 degrees.
> This seems like a perfect example of a situation in which the federal government needs to step in for the health of citizens of a state because the state can't and won't help itself.



Except, your incorrect in almost everything you said. 

The Texas power grid is no less reliable than most in America under the conditions it was designed for. 

And it is not run by a private company.  

https://www.ercot.com/about.  

And is managed by state legislature


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I know a lot of ppl in texas. They said they lost power in the cold only because their grid is designed for heat not cold.
> Then, the next year, they all lost power when it got hot. That doesn't happen in other states.



Sure it does.

Storms knock power out all of the time, in every state.

Hurricane season in Louisiana is another example

Storm season in the Midwest.  Floods in the east coast, wild fires in the west  Etc


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Sure it does.
> 
> Storms knock power out all of the time, in every state



They didn't lose power because of storms. They lost power because they were over burdening the electricity supply. 

Are you familiar with the events I am referring to?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> They didn't lose power because of storms. They lost power because they were over burdening the electricity supply.
> 
> Are you familiar with the events I am referring to?



Considering I literally live in the region. 

Yes, I know what you're talking about. 

The great Texas blizzard is what locals call it.


----------



## Test_subject

nissan11 said:


> They didn't lose power because of storms. They lost power because they were over burdening the electricity supply.
> 
> Are you familiar with the events I am referring to?





Hughinn said:


> Considering I literally live in the region.
> 
> Yes, I know what you're talking about.
> 
> The great Texas blizzard is what locals call it.



From what I read, they cheaped out on cold-proofing the infrastructure to save money and it bit them in the ass when a blizzard came through.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> From what I read, they cheaped out on cold-proofing the infrastructure to save money and it bit them in the ass when a blizzard came through.



Yes, that's semi accurate. 

West Texas has alot of wind turbines.

When the weather got below 30f for a couple of days, they froze. 

That type of weather is very rare in this part of the world. 

It would be like Albuquerque getting 10 inches of rain in one or two days.  
It would fuck everything up in Albuquerque.   
But in baton rouge, it's just springtime


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Yes, that's semi accurate.
> 
> West Texas has alot of wind turbines.
> 
> When the weather got below 30f for a couple of days, they froze.
> 
> That type of weather is very rare in this part of the world.
> 
> It would be like Albuquerque getting 10 inches of rain in one or two days.
> It would fuck everything up in Albuquerque.
> But in baton rouge, it's just springtime



What was their excuse for when the weather got hot? Did the wind turbines melt?


----------



## Cochino

nissan11 said:


> Isn't the Texas power grid operated and controlled by a private company? Is that why it is so unreliable and everyone loses power in extreme cold AND extreme heat compared to the other states?


Because a portion is run by green energy (windmills). When the grid went out last winter, those fucking windmills froze up. It doesn't make sense.  Texas has an abundance of natural gas and those damn windmills are inefficient. 

Don't ask me why but Texas sells the extra power that is generated, but we can't buy power from other states.

We don't lose power in extreme heat. Not sure where you heard that.  Maybe you're thinking about Illinois and New York.


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> From what I read, they cheaped out on cold-proofing the infrastructure to save money and it bit them in the ass when a blizzard came through.


Yes ERCOT was unprepared and the top executives lowered terminated. That was a record setting freeze that we will probably not experience for a long while.

So much for global warming lol.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> Yes ERCOT was unprepared and the top executives lowered terminated. That was a record setting freeze that we will probably not experience for a long while.
> 
> So much for global warming lol.


Yeah that was quite the blizzard you guys got.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> Isn't the Texas power grid operated and controlled by a private company? Is that why it is so unreliable and everyone loses power in extreme cold AND extreme heat compared to the other states?


No, that's cuz of windmills. Bwhahahhahahaha. Some people are really just a special kind of stupid. Can you imagine blaming that on windmills. Dumb motherfuckers.
In Dallas no less. Nigga please.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> They didn't lose power because of storms. They lost power because they were over burdening the electricity supply.
> 
> Are you familiar with the events I am referring to?


He is not.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> What was their excuse for when the weather got hot? Did the wind turbines melt?



Never seen that happen on the scale you claim @nissan11 

Why don't you clarify what you're talking about.    I work in garland Texas during the summers and what you described is something I've never seen happen


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Never seen that happen on the scale you claim @nissan11
> 
> Why don't you clarify what you're talking about.    I work in garland Texas during the summers and what you described is something I've never seen happen


Let me get this straight, you really think the reason the power outage happened was because of windmills?  If so, you need to do some research.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Yeah that was quite the blizzard you guys got.



It was literally colder in Texas that week, than in Alaska. 

Nobody around here ever seen that before


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> It was literally colder in Texas that week, than in Alaska.
> 
> Nobody around here ever seen that before


20s was colder than Alaska? Are you sure?


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Let me get this straight, you really think the reason the power outage happened was because of windmills?  If so, you need to do some research.




I literally live right across the border and work in garland Texas.  

I was there.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> 20s was colder than Alaska? Are you sure?



Yes, during that week, the temperatures in Texas were similar to the ones in Alaska at the same time


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I literally live right across the border and work in garland Texas.
> 
> I was there.


I know they froze, but that is not the reason for the power outage. They rely very little on energy from the windmills.
BTW, I was there too, in Arlington and Dallas.

Edit:  I didn't realize you came over into Texas. Good thing we made up I guess. We could have ended up meeting in some corner store in the Dallas Suburbs.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> I know they froze, but that is not the reason for the power outage. They rely very little on energy from the windmills.
> BTW, I was there too, in Arlington and Dallas.



Then you would know, if you're honest.  

That yes, frozen windmills were part of the reason.  

Frozen lines in others.    Multiple reasons. 

But nobody is supposed to say the windmills stopped, even though we all seen it happen.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> I know they froze, but that is not the reason for the power outage. They rely very little on energy from the windmills.
> BTW, I was there too, in Arlington and Dallas.
> 
> Edit:  I didn't realize you came over into Texas. Good thing we made up I guess. We could have ended up meeting in some corner store in the Dallas Suburbs.




I work in garland Texas every summer and winter.

I stay in a vietnamese neighborhood there during the time I work.

I was there last week gearing up for the upcoming summer.

I know Arlington Texas very well.

Years ago, I did alot of contract work at  the general motors plant right there off 360 as well as handey power station right between Arlington and fort worth.  
I lived in euless for awhile.  Just a bit northeast of Arlington by the airport during the construction of international terminal D where I also did some contract work.  Early 2000s. 

I've got an old girlfriend who lives in Arlington right off pioneer parkway I haven't seen in many years.  She was into bodybuilding.


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> I know they froze, but that is not the reason for the power outage. They rely very little on energy from the windmills.
> BTW, I was there too, in Arlington and Dallas.
> 
> Edit:  I didn't realize you came over into Texas. Good thing we made up I guess. We could have ended up meeting in some corner store in the Dallas Suburbs.


According to this article, the turbines being down accounted for about 13% of the outages.


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> No, that's cuz of windmills. Bwhahahhahahaha. Some people are really just a special kind of stupid. Can you imagine blaming that on windmills. Dumb motherfuckers.
> In Dallas no less. Nigga please.


Why don't you just tag me you fucking pussy? Yes the godamed windmills froze and couldn't generate electricity.  Go hug a tree asshole and while your at it don't forget to read your daily fact check. 🤣.


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Yeah that was quite the blizzard you guys got.


For us it was. Our infrastructure isn't built for those temperatures.  I live in South Texas which is the warmest part of the state. It rarely freezes here and when it does its usually for a few hours and then it warns up.

The last winter storm it got down to 14 degrees here. The temperatures didn't get over 24 degrees for 5 days. There's a lot of houses that have outside pipes that aren't insulated.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> For us it was. Our infrastructure isn't built for those temperatures.  I live in South Texas which is the warmest part of the state. It rarely freezes here and when it does its usually for a few hours and then it warns up.
> 
> The last winter storm it got down to 14 degrees here. The temperatures didn't get over 24 degrees for 5 days. There's a lot of houses that have outside pipes that aren't insulated.


Yeah for that area it was pretty gnarly.

I’m just jaded to blizzards because the typical reaction here to something like that is “well, better put on a scarf today.”


----------



## silentlemon1011

Cochino said:


> For us it was. Our infrastructure isn't built for those temperatures.  I live in South Texas which is the warmest part of the state. It rarely freezes here and when it does its usually for a few hours and then it warns up.
> 
> The last winter storm it got down to 14 degrees here. The temperatures didn't get over 24 degrees for 5 days. There's a lot of houses that have outside pipes that aren't insulated.



Fuckers putting houses in blocks and shit.
Dont have to worry about 4ft of frost.

Side note windmills are dumb as fuck and should be eliminated until battery technology becomes feasible.

Talk about the cart leading the horse.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> For us it was. Our infrastructure isn't built for those temperatures.  I live in South Texas which is the warmest part of the state. It rarely freezes here and when it does its usually for a few hours and then it warns up.
> 
> The last winter storm it got down to 14 degrees here. The temperatures didn't get over 24 degrees for 5 days. There's a lot of houses that have outside pipes that aren't insulated.



In east Texas and Louisiana, it's very common for houses to have outside plumbing.  Mine included.
It's also on blocks @silentlemon1011

Nobody here had ever seen that weather before.

Cenlo , or central Louisiana was an ice sheet.  We had similar blackouts because frozen ice was weighing down power lines and breaking tree branches all over the state.

I was in garland Texas at the time and never lost power there.

But my home in Louisiana did for about three days.   I have a 8500 watt welder/generator in my work shed wired directly into my house so all the ole lady has to do is flip one breaker on the other off,  then start the generator.   And just keep gas in it.     I keep about 25 gallons of treated gas on hand for hurricane/flood season anyways.

So she was fine.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Then you would know, if you're honest.
> 
> That yes, frozen windmills were part of the reason.
> 
> Frozen lines in others.    Multiple reasons.
> 
> But nobody is supposed to say the windmills stopped, even though we all seen it happen.


They accounted for 13% of the outages.


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> Why don't you just tag me you fucking pussy? Yes the godamed windmills froze and couldn't generate electricity.  Go hug a tree asshole and while your at it don't forget to read your daily fact check. 🤣.


Sorry, I took a page out of the @Hughinn playbook. I meant to say the dumb motherfuckers are the ones that know better like you know Tucker Carlson when they know the windmills accounted for only 13% of the outages yet they want to stir outrage over windmills. You guys don't really know better. I think I did the Hugh playbook correctly here. No offense.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> According to this article, the turbines being down accounted for about 13% of the outages.


This is correct but you didnt post the article.


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> This is correct but you didnt post the article.


Click the red “this”. I linked it with BB code wizardry


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> Click the red “this”. I linked it with BB code wizardry


snap, you got me but it shows same color as the rest of the text for me. I am in UG purple though.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> They accounted for 13% of the outages.



According to CNN, but not according to the engineering people who investigated it.


"These *outages* were about half wind *power* and half natural gas generators. Even with that lack of capacity, as night began to fall that Sunday, *Texas* hit its all-time winter peak electrical demand of nearly 70,000 MW, and it met that full demand. The previous peak was 66,000."









						What Really Happened During the Texas Power Grid Outage? — Practical Engineering
					

This February of 2021, a major winter storm made its way through the U.S. central plains, setting all-time records for low temperatures across the country. One of the biggest impacts of the storm happened here in Texas where people across the state suffered extended outages of electricity and water.




					practical.engineering
				




Nearly all of the wind generation power completely stopped.  The only reason there was power at all is because of the gas and coal plants that stayed in operation.

So you want to argue about the percentage, then do so honestly. 

Wind power stopped. Almost completely.  And was last to come back online.    Gas and coal was reduced.

Now start spinning your story

But, refrain from calling people names.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> According to CNN, but not according to the engineering people who investigated it.
> 
> 
> "These *outages* were about half wind *power* and half natural gas generators. Even with that lack of capacity, as night began to fall that Sunday, *Texas* hit its all-time winter peak electrical demand of nearly 70,000 MW, and it met that full demand. The previous peak was 66,000."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Really Happened During the Texas Power Grid Outage? — Practical Engineering
> 
> 
> This February of 2021, a major winter storm made its way through the U.S. central plains, setting all-time records for low temperatures across the country. One of the biggest impacts of the storm happened here in Texas where people across the state suffered extended outages of electricity and water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> practical.engineering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly all of the wind generation power completely stopped.  The only reason there was power at all is because of the gas and coal plants that stayed in operation.
> 
> So you want to argue about the percentage, then do so honestly.
> 
> Wind power stopped. Almost completely.  And was last to come back online.    Gas and coal was reduced.
> 
> Now start spinning your story
> 
> But, refrain from calling people names.


Not according to just CNN bro. I had pulled the same article @Test_subject did. Now disagree with me and start raging because you think your source is more reliable than mine. You cherry pick bro.
Speaking of spinning you'd be better off to just sit and spin. You just spun 13% in reality to 50% with your source.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> According to this article, the turbines being down accounted for about 13% of the outages.



That's because that's probably all the power windmills supply in Texas. 

Because nearly all of them stopped working. 

Everything else was diminished


----------



## silentlemon1011

lifter6973 said:


> Not according to just CNN bro. I had pulled the same article @Test_subject did. Now disagree with me and start raging because you think your source is more reliable than mine. You cherry pick bro.



The problem with wind/solar is storage
If they arent literally working, then the power is gone, there is zero storage
Which means they have to have accessible backups at all times
Coal/nuclear/Gas


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Not according to just CNN bro. I had pulled the same article @Test_subject did. Now disagree with me and start raging because you think your source is more reliable than mine. You cherry pick bro.



Nope. 

You're not understanding what you're reading. 

Wind generation was 14% of the outage, because that's all wind generation supplied to the grid. 

Wind generation stopped, almost completely.   Everything else was diminished.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> According to CNN, but not according to the engineering people who investigated it.
> 
> 
> "These *outages* were about half wind *power* and half natural gas generators. Even with that lack of capacity, as night began to fall that Sunday, *Texas* hit its all-time winter peak electrical demand of nearly 70,000 MW, and it met that full demand. The previous peak was 66,000."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Really Happened During the Texas Power Grid Outage? — Practical Engineering
> 
> 
> This February of 2021, a major winter storm made its way through the U.S. central plains, setting all-time records for low temperatures across the country. One of the biggest impacts of the storm happened here in Texas where people across the state suffered extended outages of electricity and water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> practical.engineering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly all of the wind generation power completely stopped.  The only reason there was power at all is because of the gas and coal plants that stayed in operation.
> 
> So you want to argue about the percentage, then do so honestly.
> 
> Wind power stopped. Almost completely.  And was last to come back online.    Gas and coal was reduced.
> 
> Now start spinning your story
> 
> But, refrain from calling people names.


How could half of the outages be caused by wind power when only about a quarter of the grid is powered by turbines?

Those numbers don’t add up.

ERCOT’s Director of Operations even said 13%.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Nope.
> 
> You're not understanding what you're reading.
> 
> Wind generation was 14% of the outage, because that's all wind generation supplied to the grid.
> 
> Wind generation stopped, almost completely.   Everything else was diminished.


Look dope, 13% of the power outages were due to windmills period. You can spin that out both sides of your mouth 50 ways and it won't change. There is a much bigger issue than windmills which is my point. Open your eyes.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> How could half of the outages be caused by wind power when only about a quarter of the grid is powered by turbines?
> 
> Those numbers don’t add up.
> 
> ERCOT’s Director if Operations even said 13%.


He JUST doesnt get it.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> How could half of the outages be caused by wind power when only about a quarter of the grid is powered by turbines?
> 
> Those numbers don’t add up.
> 
> ERCOT’s Director if Operations even said 13%.



I believe they're talking about unit failures test. 

Half the windmills were already stopped the day prior to the crash from the cold.  The day of the crash, nearly all of them stopped.  

13% is all the power windmills supply.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Look dope, 13% of the power outages were due to windmills period. You can spin that out both sides of your mouth 50 ways and it won't change. There is a much bigger issue than windmills which is my point. Open your eyes.



No. 

13% is the amount of power lost to windmill failure.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> He JUST doesnt get it.



You don't get it.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I believe they're talking about unit failures test.
> 
> Half the windmills were already stopped the day prior to the crash from the cold.  The day of the crash, nearly all of them stopped.
> 
> 13% is all the power windmills supply.


So even you have to agree there is a much bigger issue than windmills for this power outage. I mean any rational person who isn't a dumb fuck has to see this.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> No.
> 
> 13% is the amount of power lost to windmill failure.


That is what I said you dope. So the other 87% reason for power loss doesn't bother you huh? Cry about the windmills instead. Anybody who isn't a backwards dipshit would be more worried about 87% over 13%.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> So even you have to agree there is a much bigger issue than windmills for this power outage. I mean any rational person who isn't a dumb fuck has to see this.



Yes, I never disagreed that is was a multifaceted problem. 

Wind was part of it.  And nearly all wind generation stopped, accounting for 13% of total power volume lost. 

It's really not complicated


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Yes, I never disagreed that is was a multifaceted problem.
> 
> Wind was part of it.  And nearly all wind generation stopped, accounting for 13% of total power volume lost.
> 
> It's really not complicated


So why not cry about the 87%? Any rational person would be more worried about that. Only dumb fucks would focus only on the source of the 13% reason.

Its really not that complicated.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> So why not cry about the 87%? Any rational person would be more worried about that. Only dumb fucks would focus only on the source of the 13% reason.



Of course it's bothersome. 

Texas lost what? Something like 20% or less of it's fossil fuel power generation capacity.

And nearly all of it's wind generation capacity. 

Not a good thing.

But clearly, wind generation was the single most unreliable source.   Good thing it only supplied 13%


----------



## lifter6973

@Hughinn logic,

Ima focus on windmills which were 13% of the cause for power outages because this is a far right political talking point. Who cares about the other causes for the power outages. It isn't complicated. Its politics man.


----------



## nissan11

Cochino said:


> Because a portion is run by green energy (windmills). When the grid went out last winter, those fucking windmills froze up. It doesn't make sense.  Texas has an abundance of natural gas and those damn windmills are inefficient.
> 
> Don't ask me why but Texas sells the extra power that is generated, but we can't buy power from other states.
> 
> We don't lose power in extreme heat. Not sure where you heard that.  Maybe you're thinking about Illinois and New York.



You don't lose power in extreme heat?









						Texas’ ERCOT Seeing ‘Very Concerning’ Power Plant Outages Amid Heat Wave
					

The Dallas area was under a heat advisory Monday, as heat indices approached 110.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> You don't lose power in extreme heat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas’ ERCOT Seeing ‘Very Concerning’ Power Plant Outages Amid Heat Wave
> 
> 
> The Dallas area was under a heat advisory Monday, as heat indices approached 110.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


He's talking out his ass. He doesn't know shit.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> You don't lose power in extreme heat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas’ ERCOT Seeing ‘Very Concerning’ Power Plant Outages Amid Heat Wave
> 
> 
> The Dallas area was under a heat advisory Monday, as heat indices approached 110.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



Looks like an isolated event at one power plant @nissan11 

"Around 10,000 utility customers had lost power in Texas Monday afternoon, and—according to ERCOT—*there's no need at this point to implement rolling outages like those done in February, which left millions without power or *heat in record cold temperatures"

Read your own article.  

One power plant experienced an outage, not even clear why, under high demand.   No rolling outage necessary to cover the lost plant.


----------



## DF

nissan11 said:


> It is a major deal when people don't have power when its over 100 degrees. Sams when it's 10 degrees.
> This seems like a perfect example of a situation in which the federal government needs to step in for the health of citizens of a state because the state can't and won't help itself.


CA has brown out all the time @nissan11


----------



## nissan11

DF said:


> CA has brown out all the time @nissan11


What's a brown out?


----------



## GSgator




----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> What's a brown out?


What do you want it to be?


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Looks like an isolated event at one power plant @nissan11
> 
> "Around 10,000 utility customers had lost power in Texas Monday afternoon, and—according to ERCOT—*there's no need at this point to implement rolling outages like those done in February, which left millions without power or *heat in record cold temperatures"
> 
> Read your own article.
> 
> One power plant experienced an outage, not even clear why, under high demand.   No rolling outage necessary to cover the lost plant.



If the Texas power grid is all good why would APRICOT ask residents to conserve power if temps are only in the 90s? 









						Texas residents asked to conserve energy by ERCOT amid heat wave
					

The Texas corporation that operates the state's electric grid is asking residents to conserve energy for the rest of the week due to the heat wave.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> If the Texas power grid is all good why would APRICOT ask residents to conserve power if temps are only in the 90s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas residents asked to conserve energy by ERCOT amid heat wave
> 
> 
> The Texas corporation that operates the state's electric grid is asking residents to conserve energy for the rest of the week due to the heat wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


Because @Hughinn believes this to be the truth and he is not open to any other opinion.


----------



## DF

nissan11 said:


> What's a brown out?


Loss of power due to heat & people using their Air conditioning.  Electric grid overload in other words.


----------



## lifter6973

DF said:


> Loss of power due to heat & people using their Air conditioning.


They make people stop using water in CA too, don't they? Like stop fucking watering your lawn we are in a drought fuckers.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> What's a brown out?



A brown out is when the power consumption is higher than the states generation capacity.  

California has this problem under normal circumstances. 

Texas does not. 




nissan11 said:


> If the Texas power grid is all good why would APRICOT ask residents to conserve power if temps are only in the 90s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas residents asked to conserve energy by ERCOT amid heat wave
> 
> 
> The Texas corporation that operates the state's electric grid is asking residents to conserve energy for the rest of the week due to the heat wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com



Because they had a power plant go down for repairs @nissan11    read the article.

Other power plants picked up the slack, but they asked residents to conserve where possible until the plant that went offline, came back on again.


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> They make people stop using water in CA too, don't they? Like stop fucking watering your lawn we are in a drought fuckers.


Grass lawns should be illegal. The amount of fresh water that we use on the stupid shit is obscene.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> A brown out is when the power consumption is higher than the states generation capacity.
> 
> California has this problem under normal circumstances.
> 
> Texas does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they had a power plant go down for repairs @nissan11    read the article.
> 
> Other power plants picked up the slack, but they asked residents to conserve where possible until the plant that went offline, came back on again.


A power plant. Read again brah. You are horrible at spinning shit.


----------



## DF

lifter6973 said:


> They make people stop using water in CA too, don't they? Like stop fucking watering your lawn we are in a drought fuckers.


They do… I think that’s common everywhere in the US.  They do it here I’m on the east coast.  For some reason there’s always some level of water ban here.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> A brown out is when the power consumption is higher than the states generation capacity.
> 
> California has this problem under normal circumstances.
> 
> Texas does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they had a power plant go down for repairs @nissan11    read the article.
> 
> Other power plants picked up the slack, but they asked residents to conserve where possible until the plant that went offline, came back on again.


So as long as all power plants are working perfectly there are never power problems in TX?


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> So as long as all power plants are working perfectly there are never power problems in TX?


@Hughinn didn't even bother to read the article you posted. It clearly said numerous plants were down. Bottom line is don't ever trust anything @Hughinn says because he is either a liar or just plain ignorant.

The Electric Reliability Council of Texas (ERCOT) announced Monday that tight grid conditions have resulted due to a "significant number of forced generation outages" as well as the potential for record power use in the month of June due to the summer heat.

Several gas and coal plants are currently offline to fix mechanical problems at various plants, Lasher said, but he did not offer details on how many plants are affected or where the plants are located. Lasher also did not say whether any of the plant repairs are due to the winter freeze.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> So as long as all power plants are working perfectly there are never power problems in TX?



Right. 

Even if a few go down, it's okay.  Like your article said, several plants were down and they still didn't need rolling brown outs. 

Most power plants go down for maintenance in the spring or the fall anyway.    Then come back online for peak usage times during the summer and winter.   

California, has rolling brownouts because the state doesn't produce enough power to supply itself during peak usage.

As long as there's nothing abnormal, like an unscheduled shutdown or severe weather event causing a breakdown, Texas power grid has no problem.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Right.
> 
> Even if a few go down, it's okay.
> 
> Most power plants go down for maintenance in the spring or the fall anyway.    Then come back online for peak usage times during the summer and winter.
> 
> California, has rolling brownouts because the state doesn't produce enough power to supply itself during peak usage.
> 
> As long as there's nothing abnormal, like an unscheduled shutdown or severe weather event causing a breakdown, Texas power grid has no problem.


You lied brah. You told him it was one power plant. Its not 'a few' either. Get your facts straight before you spout off nonsense.

Wait, nevermind, facts dont matter to you. Only your misguided opinion/alternative facts matter.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> You lied brah. You told him it was one power plant. Its not 'a few' either. Get your facts straight before you spout off nonsense.
> 
> Wait, nevermind, facts dont matter to you. Only your misguided opinion/alternative facts matter.



That even hammers my point home even better. 

With several power plants down, Texas still didn't need to do rolling brown outs


----------



## Hughinn

I actually made a living for several years working outages in power plants on the turbine's and generators that make electricity in Texas.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> That even hammers my point home even better.
> 
> With several power plants down, Texas still didn't need to do rolling brown outs


No, they just told people to not use their a/c and conserve power use. That isn't a problem now is it.  Another interesting point is that you don't even deny that you lied. That seals the deal for me. You are just an instigator and most of what you say is pure speculation and bullshit. You do it just to argue. Facts are not your friend.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I actually made a living for several years working outages in power plants on the turbine's and generators that make electricity in Texas.


Then you should know something but clearly you dont and on top of it, you try to spin the truth or you flat out lie. You are a disgrace.


----------



## GSgator

There’s just to much demand they don’t invest into the infrastructures there’s no money in that. There’s no preventative maintenance they just fix it when it’s broke type of deal. If you have an hour I posted a pretty good video of a HV line supervisor explaining pretty much how it works. It’s not biased towards one way or the other it just explains how the damn grid  works.


----------



## nissan11

GSgator said:


> There’s just to much demand they don’t invest into the infrastructures there’s no money in that. There’s no preventative maintenance they just fix it when it’s broke type of deal. If you have an hour I posted a pretty good video of HV line supervisor explaining pretty much how  grid works. It’s not biased towards one way or the next it just explains how the damn grid  works.


Thanks for posting that. I started it but will have to finish it later


----------



## GSgator

GSgator said:


>


This is it


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> There’s just to much demand they don’t invest into the infrastructures there’s no money in that. There’s no preventative maintenance they just fix it when it’s broke type of deal. If you have an hour I posted a pretty good video of a HV line supervisor explaining pretty much how it works. It’s not biased towards one way or the other it just explains how the damn grid  works.



The HV grid isn't the same thing as the generating capacity. 

Most of the issues faced are not in the generation capacity, but in the HV grid.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> No, they just told people to not use their a/c and conserve power use. That isn't a problem now is it.  Another interesting point is that you don't even deny that you lied. That seals the deal for me. You are just an instigator and most of what you say is pure speculation and bullshit. You do it just to argue. Facts are not your friend.




It's not speculation.  

It's in the article.  They asked for power conservativation because of extenuating circumstances of unscheduled shutdowns in multiple power plants. 

That's not a brown out.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> It's not speculation.
> 
> It's in the article.  They asked for power conservativation because of extenuating circumstances of unscheduled shutdowns in multiple power plants.
> 
> That's not a brown out.


I never said it was a brown out. It is an issue that they had/have so many plants down. You lied and downplayed it by saying only 1 plant was down. That is a straight up lie.
Talk about not understanding what you are reading, that is you.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> I never said it was a brown out. It is an issue that they had/have so many plants down. You lied and downplayed it by saying only 1 plant was down. That is a straight up lie.


🤣.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> 🤣.


laugh all you want. I don't take you seriously because you have horrendous comprehension skills, you lie and I am starting to believe you have issues reading period.


----------



## DF

GSgator said:


> There’s just to much demand they don’t invest into the infrastructures there’s no money in that. There’s no preventative maintenance they just fix it when it’s broke type of deal. If you have an hour I posted a pretty good video of a HV line supervisor explaining pretty much how it works. It’s not biased towards one way or the other it just explains how the damn grid  works.


Where I live they used to be proactive & cut back the trees.  Now,  like you said.  They have stopped that & just fix the lines when they go down.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> laugh all you want. I don't take you seriously because you have horrendous comprehension skills, you lie and I am starting to believe you have issues reading period.


Lmao 🤣 even better.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Lmao 🤣 even better.


yeah I think your issue is you are the type of person that reads one or two sentences in the article then you stop and make erroneous conclusions on what the article actually says.
In other words, you are an idiot.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> yeah I think your issue is you are the type of person that reads one or two sentences in the article then you stop and make erroneous conclusions on what the article actually says.
> In other words, you are an idiot.



😆. Priceless.

"Responsible for 13% of the outages".... (Not overall power lost lol)

"Didn't read but one or two sentences of the article"


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> 😆. Priceless.
> 
> "Responsible for 13% of the outages".... (Not overall power lost lol)
> 
> "Didn't read but one or two sentences of the article"


no, your attempt fails bro. I deal in facts, not emotions. lies and outright stupidity like you.


----------



## nissan11

lifter6973 said:


> yeah I think your issue is you are the type of person that reads one or two sentences in the article then you stop and make erroneous conclusions on what the article actually says.
> In other words, you are an idiot.


To be fair, I have not read a single word of any article posted in this thread by anyone, including my own.


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> The HV grid isn't the same thing as the generating capacity.
> 
> Most of the issues faced are not in the generation capacity, but in the HV grid.


It is the same system it all just gets stepped down to your house or your place of business . From the power plant to your house it goes miles and through multiple transformers sometimes there monitored but they’re the same lines. There’s two main grids  the east and the west


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> To be fair, I have not read a single word of any article posted in this thread by anyone, including my own.



He hasn't either. 

No worries 🤠


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> To be fair, I have not read a single word of any article posted in this thread by anyone, including my own.


Neither has @Hughinn. He seems to think windmills are a large portion of Texas power but he's an idiot and dead wrong.  Less  than 25 percent @Hughinn. Spin that.


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> It is the same system it all just gets stepped down to your house or your place of business . From the power plant to your house it goes miles and through multiple transformers sometimes there monitored but they’re the same lines




Yes sir.  Exactly. 

The HV grid carries the power from the source of generation, to the consumer. 

Step up to send, step down to consume. 

But this different than generation capacity.   There's often several power plants tied into the same HV grid.  

Most experts say we produce an adequate amount of energy in most states.  But our HV grid is what needs work


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> Yes sir.  Exactly.
> 
> The HV grid carries the power from the source of generation, to the consumer.
> 
> Step up to send, step down to consume.
> 
> But this different than generation capacity.   There's often several power plants tied into the same HV grid.
> 
> Most experts say we produce an adequate amount of energy in most states.  But our HV grid is what needs work


I see what your saying that’s so true.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Neither has @Hughinn. He seems to think windmills are a large portion of Texas power but he's an idiot and dead wrong.  Less  than 25 percent @Hughinn. Spin that.




Lmao. 

It's between 14 and 15.7% according to most sources. 

And was 13.6% of the total loss because of the blizzard. 

You do the math.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Lmao.
> 
> It's between 14 and 15.7% according to most sources.
> 
> And was 13.6% of the total loss because of the blizzard.
> 
> You do the math.


LMAO- who needs math when they can follow your stupidity? After all, your opinion and flawed comprehension of far right articles is all that matters.


----------



## GSgator

Ok imagine me stepping in the middle you guys go to your corners and cool off


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> So as long as all power plants are working perfectly there are never power problems in TX?


Have you not seen California. Democrats wet dream?
Black outs and brown outs all the time.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> LMAO- who needs math when they can follow your stupidity?



Well it means wind power was reduced by about 90% or more during the great Texas blizzard.

Other other sources combined were reduced by about 20%.  Maybe a tad less

You'd have to be stupid not to see where the greater reliability problem is.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Have you not seen California. Democrats wet dream?
> Black outs and brown outs all the time.


shhhhh, @Hughinn thinks everything is fine.


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> Have you not seen California. Democrats wet dream?
> Black outs and brown outs all the time.


Dude imagine the fucking state is on fire all you have is a electric car your house is about to burn down there’s a fucking brown out and your car isn’t charged.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Well it means wind power was reduced by about 90% or more during the great Texas blizzard.
> 
> Other other sources combined were reduced by about 20%.
> 
> You'd have to be stupid not to see where the greater reliability problem is.


If they don't supply the power then who cares. Im more worried about the main sources of power you moron. Anyone that isnt a dumb fuck would be more worried about that.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> If they don't supply the power then who cares. Im more worried about the main sources of power you moron. Anyone that isnt a dumb fuck would be more worried about that.




In other words, we need less windmills and better securities on fossil fuel generation.  Lmao. 

You're over your head debating me brah. 

You're not good at this 😁.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> In other words, we need less windmills and better securities on fossil fuel generation.  Lmao.
> 
> Dude, you're not good at this


No, you arent good at this. Windmills werent the main blame but you try to spin it that way. Again there were bigger issues.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

lifter6973 said:


> shhhhh, @Hughinn thinks everything is fine.


That was more pointed at Nissan to be honest.
California being a giant democratic fuck hole that shits on the constitution and has a horribly high crime rate, power problems etc big gov and overreach are shown to not me the answer either.

Although some is needed


----------



## GSgator

Unless they start  building a way to store green energy there plan won’t work. Electricity is instantaneous it only works when it’s available . I do a lot of battery back ups for the UPS systems on buildings they’re pretty dangerous . I can’t imagine living next to  or having a battery power storage warehouse in the town that I live in. Might as well go nuclear at that point.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> That was more pointed at Nissan to be honest.


Sorry, its just that @Hughinn is so stupid and tries to come off like he's won something when all he's done is look like a fool. I should just let it go,


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> No, you arent good at this. Windmills werent the main blame but you try to spin it that way. Again there were bigger issues.



😆 😆

Windmills - 90% failure

Fossil fuels - <20% failure. 

@lifter6973   "Windmills weren't the problem"

🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Oh oh don't forget homelessness


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> 😆 😆
> 
> Windmills - 90% failure
> 
> Fossil fuels - <20% failure.
> 
> @lifter6973   "Windmills weren't the problem"
> 
> 🤣


Again you try to spin and deflect. I said they weren't the main problem for that power outage you ignorant fool.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> Unless they start  building a way to store green energy there plan won’t work. Electricity is instantaneous it only works when it’s available . I do a lot of battery back ups for the UPS systems on buildings they’re pretty dangerous . I can’t imagine living next to  or having a battery power storage warehouse in the town that I live in. Might as well go nuclear at that point.


Im all for oil and gas bro. I have a lot invested in that. Im not so big into the green energy thing myself. This is something that may shock @Hughinn but he's too busy sticking his head up his ass.


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> Unless they start  building a way to store green energy there plan won’t work. Electricity is instantaneous it only works when it’s available . I do a lot of battery back ups for the UPS systems on buildings they’re pretty dangerous . I can’t imagine living next to  or having a battery power storage warehouse in the town that I live in. Might as well go nuclear at that point.



Good point.  

Batteries themselves can be dangerous and toxic. 

You gotta wonder if it's really worth it when you consider all those other factors


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Good point.
> 
> Batteries themselves can be dangerous and toxic.
> 
> You gotta wonder if it's really worth it when you consider all those other factors


sorry bro but your opinion doesn't help here. You are a known liar and if you dont lie, you spin the truth.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> sorry bro but your opinion doesn't help here. You are a known liar and if you dont lie, you spin the truth.



😂.

"Windmills weren't the problem" - @lifter6973

(Windmills 90%+ failure rate)


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> 😂.
> 
> "Windmills weren't the problem" - @lifter6973
> 
> (90%+ failure rate)


@Hughinn lying again about what I said .  Also, show proof of 90% failure rate and from more than just 1 of your cherry picked sources.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> @Hughinn lying again about what I said .  Also, show proof of 90% failure rate...



You're own words.

13.6% overall supply lost by windmills during the blizzard. - @lifter6973

14-15% overall total contribution by windmills under normal circumstances. Says ENOC

That leaves conservatively 0.4% capacity still being supplied by windmills during the blizzard. 

Simple.

That's easily a reduction / failure rate of around 90%.

But you're free to do the math.

It ain't my fault you choked on the blue cock and can't think straight and believe windmills are worth it and people critical of them are just parroting "right wing talking points".


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> You're own words.
> 
> 13.6% overall supply lost by windmills during the blizzard. - @lifter6973
> 
> 14-15% overall total contribution by windmills under normal circumstances. Says ENOC
> 
> That leaves conservatively 0.4% capacity still being supplied by windmills during the blizzard.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> That's easily a reduction / failure rate of around 90%.
> 
> But you're free to do the math.
> 
> It ain't my fault you choked on the blue cock and can't think straight and believe windmills are worth it and people critical of them are just parroting "right wing talking points".


Lies again.  Those weren't my words. Try again liar, try harder.  Also those numbers are wrong and, therefore, your 90% is wrong. You are doing math with incorrect numbers.
Look boy, don't try to get intellectual on me. I am far smarter than you could ever be.


----------



## nissan11

I don't like windmills because they hurt birds.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Lies again.  Those weren't my words. Try again liar, try harder.  Also those numbers are wrong and, therefore, your 90% is wrong. You are doing math with incorrect numbers.
> Look boy, don't try to get intellectual on me. I am far smarter than you could ever be.







Whose lying now?

Or, you're just full of shit and have no idea what your talking about


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> View attachment 19905


for the particular power outage dummy and you didnt quote me before. Keep trying to spin Einstein.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I don't like windmills because they hurt birds.



That's true.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> for the particular power outage dummy and you didnt quote me before. Keep trying to spin Einstein.



Lmao 😂


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> That's true.


OMG, how do I get your level of smarts? Graduate from some backwood LA junior high?


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> OMG, how do I get your level of smarts? Graduate from some backwood LA junior high?



*"1.17 million birds are killed by wind turbines in the United States each year"








						How Many Birds Are Killed by Wind Turbines?
					

Opinions on the number of birds killed by wind turbines vary wildly. We at American Bird Conservancy (ABC) look at the facts to provide a current estimate.




					abcbirds.org
				



*

But yes, I graduated from school in a broke backwoods place.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> *"1.17 million birds are killed by wind turbines in the United States each year"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Many Birds Are Killed by Wind Turbines?
> 
> 
> Opinions on the number of birds killed by wind turbines vary wildly. We at American Bird Conservancy (ABC) look at the facts to provide a current estimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcbirds.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


brah, your sources are not to be trusted. YOU are not to be trusted. Even in your title it says opinions. GTFOH


----------



## yachtson

Windmills are the reason why Putin invaded Ukraine in the first place. The Windmill lobby thrives during war.

In all seriousness though...FUCK RUSSIA, FUCK UKRAINE, AND WHILE WE ARE AT IT FUCK YOU TOO. Ukraine screwed us over during the Trump years and now they are paying for it during the Biden years. Sad for the innocent civilians but tragedies happen everywhere all the time. Not sure why US citizens with no ties to Ukraine or Russia are trying to pick a dog in this fight.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> brah, your sources are not to be trusted. YOU are not to be trusted. Even in your title it says opinions. GTFOH







__





						Google Image Result for https://i.makeagif.com/media/5-28-2015/WaPLzq.gif
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## lifter6973

yachtson said:


> Windmills are the reason why Putin invaded Ukraine in the first place. The Windmill lobby thrives during war.
> 
> In all seriousness though...FUCK RUSSIA, FUCK UKRAINE, AND WHILE WE ARE AT IT FUCK YOU TOO. Ukraine screwed us over during the Trump years and now they are paying for it during the Biden years. Sad for the innocent civilians but tragedies happen everywhere all the time. Not sure why US citizens with no ties to Ukraine or Russia are trying to pick a dog in this fight.


Thanks for getting us back on track. @Hughinn has this need to think he is right even if it means lying and derailing a thread.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://i.makeagif.com/media/5-28-2015/WaPLzq.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl


No thanks. You have proven your stupidity and any source you trust I will approach with skepticism.


----------



## Terry Davis

Hey guys how's the 121 page hellthread going


----------



## lifter6973

Terry Davis said:


> Hey guys how's the 121 page hellthread going


Still derailed and Id say half of it is me and my BFF arguing with each other so if you are into that kind of thing, grab some lube and a kleenex.


----------



## Terry Davis

lifter6973 said:


> Still derailed and Id say half of it is me and my BFF arguing with each other so if you are into that kind of thing, grab some lube and a kleenex.


----------



## Terry Davis

yachtson said:


> Windmills are the reason why Putin invaded Ukraine in the first place. The Windmill lobby thrives during war.
> 
> In all seriousness though...FUCK RUSSIA, FUCK UKRAINE, AND WHILE WE ARE AT IT FUCK YOU TOO. Ukraine screwed us over during the Trump years and now they are paying for it during the Biden years. Sad for the innocent civilians but tragedies happen everywhere all the time. Not sure why US citizens with no ties to Ukraine or Russia are trying to pick a dog in this fight.


Big Windmill™ needs to be stopped at all costs.

My grandparents fled ukraine during the holodomor and I find it fucking laughable that people are making a hero out of zelensky, a literal grandson of a red army soldier stationed in ukraine that participated in the holodomor. Ukranian independence is a myth. They have two evil globalist empires to choose from as their rulers, Washington/Western Europe, or Russia. And frankly, Russia will probably treat them better. 

If anyone thinks joining with the EU/NATO will be better for them, just ask Hungary or Poland how that's going for them, who just got hit with billions in sanctions this week for not being progressive enough on "the rights of LGBT people and migrants"


----------



## yachtson

Terry Davis said:


> Big Windmill™ needs to be stopped at all costs.
> 
> My grandparents fled ukraine during the holodomor and I find it fucking laughable that people are making a hero out of zelensky, a literal grandson of a red army soldier stationed in ukraine that participated in the holodomor. Ukranian independence is a myth. They have two evil globalist empires to choose from as their rulers, Washington/Western Europe, or Russia. And frankly, Russia will probably treat them better.
> 
> If anyone thinks joining with the EU/NATO will be better for them, just ask Hungary or Poland how that's going for them, who just got hit with billions in sanctions this week for not being progressive enough on "the rights of LGBT people and migrants"


As long as every soldier is vaccinated, gender fluid, and queer... the WAR IS ALL GOOD BABY!! Big Windmill™ FTW!!


----------



## Terry Davis

yachtson said:


> As long as every soldier is vaccinated, gender fluid, and queer... the WAR IS ALL GOOD BABY!! Big Windmill™ FTW!!


----------



## yachtson

Terry Davis said:


>


this has got to be a troll


----------



## Terry Davis

yachtson said:


> this has got to be a troll


Yeah that whole subreddit got pretty much locked down, after a short while it became nothing but hilarious troll posts like this. There was another good one about having a bunch of made up mental illnesses and needing to bring their service animal


----------



## Terry Davis

Honestly I'm not pro war, but after 3 dead american journalists and a whole bunch of dead redditors, I'm having a hard time not being supportive of everything so far.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/volunteersForUkraine/comments/tguplz


----------



## GSgator

If the left freedom fighters keep going over there then let it keep raining bombs that’s one way to eradicate these sick fucking people.


----------



## Terry Davis

I think we should send all of our members of congress over there to join in on the fun


----------



## GSgator

Terry Davis said:


> I think we should send all of our members of congress over there to join in on the fun


Great idea


----------



## GSgator

I heard the Russia army is Triangling there photos and text messages  and there able to locate and drop ordinance on there locations.  

Even a 3rd world military has the Capabilities of picking up something as small as a laser rangefinder and pinpoint that  exact location.


----------



## Cochino

nissan11 said:


> So as long as all power plants are working perfectly there are never power problems in TX?


Not even in the hottest part of the summer.  Ee will.lose power in portions of Texas in areas when a hurricane hits, but that is not due to the power grid.

Ffs Texas sells energy to other states.  Its not like we don't have enough energy.

Thse problem with this freeze is that our windmills froze up along with some of our natural gas pipelines. It is much easier to get the pipelines back and running. There's nothing you can do when those  about those big sss wind turbines freeze.

I keep hearing the 13%, but what y'all are failing to recognize that 13% was shut down for weeks. Shit even when they thawed out most of them were out of commission and had to be repaired.

Texas uses a lot more energy in the summer than in the winter, even more energy than during the freeze, so yes it had a definite impact. Once you run out it is not easy to resupply,  especially with an inefficient machine such as a fucking windmill. They served a purpose 200+ years ago, but there's not much you can do to improve on them. They are albatrosses lol.

In Texas we have powertochoose.org. It allows customers to buy from companies that have the best rates. There are some 100% green energy providers for the tree huggers, and their rates are quite expensive.

@lifter6973 hopefully this puts it in better perspective.


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> Not even in the hottest part of the summer.  Ee will.lose power in portions of Texas in areas when a hurricane hits, but that is not due to the power grid.
> 
> Ffs Texas sells energy to other states.  Its not like we don't have enough energy.
> 
> Thse problem with this freeze is that our windmills froze up along with some of our natural gas pipelines. It is much easier to get the pipelines back and running. There's nothing you can do when those  about those big sss wind turbines freeze.
> 
> I keep hearing the 13%, but what y'all are failing to recognize that 13% was shut down for weeks. Shit even when they thawed out most of them were out of commission and had to be repaired.
> 
> Texas uses a lot more energy in the summer than in the winter, even more energy than during the freeze, so yes it had a definite impact. Once you run out it is not easy to resupply,  especially with an inefficient machine such as a fucking windmill. They served a purpose 200+ years ago, but there's not much you can do to improve on them. They are albatrosses lol.
> 
> In Texas we have powertochoose.org. It allows customers to buy from companies that have the best rates. There are some 100% green energy providers for the tree huggers, and their rates are quite expensive.


Pussy.  I mean that sounds like something a pussy would say 
LOL- Im just fucking with you. So why not get rid of windmills period? @nissan11 source showed problems in the summer due to plants still having issues from the winter problems. The winter problems were largely due to the pipelines regardless of how inefficient the windmills are/were.

I don't see what the problem is if you have your own choice what type of energy to buy. You can hate windmills and not buy from 100% green energy companies, so there you go! Win Win! Win!


----------



## nissan11

Can anyone confirm that a Russian warship accidentally shot down at least one of it's own su-30 fighter jets over the black sea?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> Can anyone confirm that a Russian warship accidentally shot down at least one of it's own su-30 fighter jets over the black sea?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I can not confirm that. Me so sorry brah.


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> Pussy.  I mean that sounds like something a pussy would say
> LOL- Im just fucking with you. So why not get rid of windmills period? @nissan11 source showed problems in the summer due to plants still having issues from the winter problems. The winter problems were largely due to the pipelines regardless of how inefficient the windmills are/were.
> 
> I don't see what the problem is if you have your own choice what type of energy to buy. You can hate windmills and not buy from 100% green energy companies, so there you go! Win Win! Win!


The wind generator's  companies are government funded. In other words we pay their bills. No fucking way they can go to a bank and but we have enough natural gas and oil to last hundreds of years.

I'm not against green energy *research*., but for now it makes no sense for application.  Windmills have been around a long time. Tell me how we can improve their efficiency? Aerodynamics?

The government and media preach to us about how dirty fossil fuel is and how clean green energy is..

Nuclear energy would be a much more efficient source. It is safe despite our leaders and media tell us. Mention nuclear and people go spe shit.

The top picture is a capped oil well. The bottom two are lithium mines.

I don't know where @nissan11 got his source from, but me, anybody I know and media didn't experience one power outage due to the grid.


----------



## GSgator

Yeah when they mine for those precious metals they just tear  the fucking landscaping up . Also a lot of those Crosswinds will  pick up those chemicals and push them into the nearby water sources and the cities. They also need water when they mine precious metals. They usually do a real shitty job filtering that out it just goes back down to the ground water table.


----------



## Skullcrusher

The real life Snowpiercer! Scientists are developing the world's first INFINITY TRAIN with an electric battery that recharges using the force of gravity








						Scientists are developing the world's first INFINITY TRAIN
					

The Australian engineering company behind the plan, Fortescue Future Industries, said it would remove the need for any trains to be powered by diesel.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Cochino

I'm all for alternative forms of energy if it is practical .


----------



## Skullcrusher

Cochino said:


> I'm all for alternative forms of energy if it is practical .


So am I.

I just think it is stupid to shut down pipelines in USA and then have to import oil from other countries.

Would make more sense to me to have the alternative form(s) of energy in place FIRST...then close down the pipelines.


----------



## Cochino

Skullcrusher said:


> So am I.
> 
> I just think it is stupid to shut down pipelines in USA and then have to import oil from other countries.
> 
> Would make more sense to me to have the alternative form(s) of energy in place FIRST...then close down the pipelines.


It makes no sense.  We are still going to consume oil despite the lies all in the name of clean energy. 



> Is it cleaner to drill oil in Saudi Arabia  than the US


----------



## nissan11

Skullcrusher said:


> So am I.
> 
> I just think it is stupid to shut down pipelines in USA and then have to import oil from other countries.
> 
> Would make more sense to me to have the alternative form(s) of energy in place FIRST...then close down the pipelines.


To me that makes no sense..


----------



## Skullcrusher

Electric Power from the Earth’s Magnetic Field








						Electric Power from the Earth’s Magnetic Field
					

A loophole in a result from classical electromagnetism could allow a simple device on the Earth’s surface to generate a tiny electric current from the planet’s magnetic field.




					physics.aps.org


----------



## GSgator

If we legitimately live in a free market it would phase out fossil fuels if it was a good idea.  Look  at all the great ideas in the last five years. There’s not a single blockbuster around they  been phased  out. This is just one example of if it’s a great idea then the free market will make it work. You must have all options for people to choose from first.


----------



## Terry Davis

nissan11 said:


> Can anyone confirm that a Russian warship accidentally shot down at least one of it's own su-30 fighter jets over the black sea?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


If it came from western or ukranian media I can guarantee that is a totally made up story lmao. They'll make up just about anything for morale at this point


----------



## Terry Davis

GSgator said:


> If we legitimately live in a free market it would phase out fossil fuels if it was a good idea.  Look  at all the great ideas in the last five years. There’s not a single blockbuster around they  been phased  out. This is just one example of if it’s a great idea then the free market will make it work. You must have all options for people to choose from first.


I wouldn't say we live in a free market, and its not that alternatives to fossil fuels are necessarily a bad idea, its that they're legitimately impossible. There's nothing more efficient and environmentally friendly tbh, and its essentially infinite.

C02 emissions is just a retarded cope too, I saw someone run the numbers the other day if we were to burn all oil on earth right now, it would add like a couple of PPM to the current concentration in the atmosphere.

Also if you want to watch libtards slowly slip into depression as they realize in real time that there's no better option, u should watch that Michael Moore documentary called Planet of the Humans. Their reactions when they realize what burning biomass, and setting up solar farms entails is priceless.

Edit: I found it


----------



## Hughinn

Terry Davis said:


> Big Windmill™ needs to be stopped at all costs.
> 
> My grandparents fled ukraine during the holodomor and I find it fucking laughable that people are making a hero out of zelensky, a literal grandson of a red army soldier stationed in ukraine that participated in the holodomor. Ukranian independence is a myth. _*They have two evil globalist empires to choose from as their rulers, Washington/Western Europe, or Russia. And frankly, Russia will probably treat them better.*_
> 
> *If anyone thinks joining with the EU/NATO will be better for them, just ask Hungary or Poland how that's going for them, who just got hit with billions in sanctions this week for not being progressive enough on "the rights of LGBT people and migrants"*




This is an excellent point ^.

NATO membership of Ukraine isn't likely to have any benifit to the Ukrainian people, but it will help the expansion of the E.U , the world banks and the international monetary fund.   Which is the entire reason Joe Biden pushed for the Ukraine to join NATO and helped orchestrate a coup in Ukrain in 2014.  Which was the catalyst for the war in Ukraine today. 

Also, in my opinion here, I'm not entirely sure the west really understands Russian objectives in Ukraine.     I say this because Russian forces are not acting at all like they did in Syria during the Obama/Biden administration caused rebel uprising , where they basically bombed the place to oblivion and burned down the rubble piles.

This ukranian deployment for them appears to be totally different, and in my opinion obviously has an objective clearly different from the narrative our own propoganda networks are distributing.

"Putin is a madman trying to take over the world" is obviously bullshit to any conscious and practical observer.

I believe, the objective here is to annex the donabas region and the Crimean peninsula and absorb the ethnic Russian people there.   Then force western Ukraine (which I don't think they have any interest in anyway) to concede aspiration of NATO membership and denounce the west.

Everyone is talking about the push into Ukrain being slowed around Kiev.  But I think the real push Russian strategic interest had was from the south.  Ultimately expanding greatly the territory they really wanted and will ultimately claim.  Donabas and Crimea.

Not, even the Soviet Union really wanted western Ukraine.

The ukranian government was horribly corrupt and entrenched with western interests.   At the end of the Russian campaign, this government will either be totally iradicated or diminished to the point of irrelevance.

Leaving the United States to pick up the tab for rebuilding Ukraine.     Joe Biden gets his piggy bank back, as ultimately Ukraine goes back to being a massive money laundering pit for the democrat party and it's globalist billionaire donor elites, Russia gets donabas and Crimea and the only real losers are the poor ukranian people.


----------



## Hughinn

And be very clear here. "the big guy" will get his cut as billions of American tax dollars are funneled into and laundered in the efforts of rebuilding the Ukraine.

Or at least the parts Russia leaves to the western interests


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> This is an excellent point ^.
> 
> NATO membership of Ukraine isn't likely to have any benifit to the Ukrainian people, but it will help the expansion of the E.U , the world banks and the international monetary fund.   Which is the entire reason Joe Biden pushed for the Ukraine to join NATO and helped orchestrate a coup in Ukrain in 2014.  Which was the catalyst for the war in Ukraine today.
> 
> Also, in my opinion here, I'm not entirely sure the west really understands Russian objectives in Ukraine.     I say this because Russian forces are not acting at all like they did in Syria during the Obama/Biden administration caused rebel uprising , where they basically bombed the place to oblivion and burned down the rubble piles.
> 
> This ukranian deployment for them appears to be totally different, and in my opinion obviously has an objective clearly different from the narrative our own propoganda networks are distributing.
> 
> "Putin is a madman trying to take over the world" is obviously bullshit to any conscious and practical observer.
> 
> I believe, the objective here is to annex the donabas region and the Crimean peninsula and absorb the ethnic Russian people there.   Then force western Ukraine (which I don't think they have any interest in anyway) to concede aspiration of NATO membership and denounce the west.
> 
> Everyone is talking about the push into Ukrain being slowed around Kiev.  But I think the real push Russian strategic interest had was from the south.  Ultimately expanding greatly the territory they really wanted and will ultimately claim.  Donabas and Crimea.
> 
> Not, even the Soviet Union really wanted western Ukraine.
> 
> The ukranian government was horribly corrupt and entrenched with western interests.   At the end of the Russian campaign, this government will either be totally iradicated or diminished to the point of irrelevance.
> 
> Leaving the United States to pick up the tab for rebuilding Ukraine.     Joe Biden gets his piggy bank back, as ultimately Ukraine goes back to being a massive money laundering pit for the democrat party and it's globalist billionaire donor elites, Russia gets donabas and Crimea and the only real losers are the poor ukranian people.


I think the only reason you are saying Russia has no interest in Western Ukraine is because you can see the writing on the wall like everyone else in the world. The Russian military is a disaster and botched the invasion. It is clear they are disorganized and soldiers are not motivated. Now, Putin is going to be willing to settle for Donabas and Crimea through delegation with the Ukraine pres because Putin is realizing how much he underestimated the Ukrainian people and does not have the ability to take the whole country.


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> I can not confirm that. Me so sorry brah.


There are several reports of this on the ground and from a few outlets but I haven't been able to find anything solid from the Defense Force sites yet. Another thing that popped up and I'm trying to find out if its real is an intercepted phone call between soldier and commander - intercepted phone call talks about russian troops being in disarray , the conscripts having zero training and being useless , about how they were bombed by their own plane .... and most convincing is for a second they seem to know each other from previous battles and tells dude that it's worse than anything they experienced in chechnya and he says flat out ,, this isn't a military operation it's a fucking circus

This is the only translated news piece i can find on it , there are other reports about this as well as reports of the russians surrendering with frost bite that haven't had food in days.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> It makes no sense.  We are still going to consume oil despite the lies all in the name of clean energy.


It’s “greener” to ship oil from overseas in vessels that burn more fuel in one trip than 100,000 cars do in a year than to build a pipeline to refine North American oil.




I swear to God the world has gone full retard.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I think the only reason you are saying Russia has no interest in Western Ukraine is because you can see the writing on the wall like everyone else in the world. The Russian military is a disaster and botched the invasion. It is clear they are disorganized and soldiers are not motivated. Now, Putin is going to be willing to settle for Donabas and Crimea through delegation with the Ukraine pres because Putin is realizing how much he underestimated the Ukrainian people and does not have the ability to take the whole country.



I don't think Russia ever had alot of interest in western Ukraine @nissan11 

Not even the Soviet Union under Joseph Stalin was exited to occupy that place. 

I think Crimea and donabas we're the objective all along. 

And it's funny you say "the Russian military is a disaster" because that all depends on which media outlets you watch.  

Our own propoganda networks say exactly what you say.  

Russian media narrative is that "Russian forces are making advancements on all fronts and the operation is almost over".  

My opinion is my own.     Not just that of MSNBC.     

Putin is an ex KGB guy.  He's going to be fully aware of the reality of trying to occupy western Ukraine.   Shit, the Soviet Union at it's peak of power struggled to do that. 

If you go back to the beginning of this thread, and you asked me how this would turn out, and what I thought Russian objectives were, it hasn't changed.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I don't think Russia ever had alot of interest in western Ukraine @nissan11
> 
> Not even the Soviet Union under Joseph Stalin was exited to occupy that place.
> 
> I think Crimea and donabas we're the objective all along.
> 
> And it's funny you say "the Russian military is a disaster" because that all depends on which media outlets you watch.
> 
> Our own propoganda networks say exactly what you say.
> 
> Russian media narrative is that "Russian forces are making advancements on all fronts and the operation is almost over".
> 
> My opinion is my own.     Not just that of MSNBC.
> 
> Putin is an ex KGB guy.  He's going to be fully aware of the reality of trying to occupy western Ukraine.   Shit, the Soviet Union at it's peak of power struggled to do that.
> 
> If you go back to the beginning of this thread, and you asked me how this would turn out, and what I thought Russian objectives were, it hasn't changed.



So you don't think russia ever intended or tried to take Kyiv? They just lined up a 40 mile long convoy to get blown up by Ukraine as a 'smoke and mirrors' move?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> So you don't think russia ever intended or tried to take Kyiv? They just lined up a 40 mile long convoy to get blown up by Ukraine as a 'smoke and mirrors' move?



I don't think they ever had any intention of occupying all of Ukraine.   I still don't.  They want a halt to NATO expansion and recognition of donabas and Crimea as either Russian states, or seperate nations friendly to Russia.

I think if they wanted Kiev reduced to rubble with no living thing moving, they would have done it.  Like they did in Syria.   I think they have different objectives here.

The convoy you're talking about, and the push in the north of Ukraine or Kiev is to take out or hammer on the current ukranian government.  Which they don't see as legitimate, but as a puppet regime of the US state department.....which it is.

That government is to to be pushed west of the dniepir river in Kiev so Russia can negotiate with the west collectively over donabas, Donetsk and Crimea.    Because this isn't just about Ukraine for Russia


----------



## Hughinn

I'd also say @nissan11 that the Russian military is pretty much doing exactly what they do. 

They're going to dig in and fortify the donabas and Crimea areas.  

If you look at Russian history and military operations, this is going pretty much according to their typical playbook.

They play offense, just like this.   

There's a reason no western military has ever decisively won a land war in Asia.


----------



## Hughinn

@nissan11 

Putin is not Hitler.  
The narrative "Putin is a bad guy trying to take over the world" is childish shit propoganda for the masses. 

Putin is certainly a ruthless dude.  But he's not stupid or crazy.   

Other people in the world don't see the expansion of western globalist liberalism and government as a good thing.   So the ones that can, are putting up what fences they can.   

This isn't a comic book with good guys and bad guys.


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> So you don't think russia ever intended or tried to take Kyiv? They just lined up a 40 mile long convoy to get blown up by Ukraine as a 'smoke and mirrors' move?


My two cents is this . first of all , this was not supposed to be a war , all initial reports were that captured and kia were carrying limited food fuel ammo and ALL had Parade uniforms with them.

Putin was told on some level that this was going to be a cake walk like when he moved into Crimea , there were parades , people throwing flowers , cheering his name , they wanted to be Russian.

What were seeing now is a mad mans temper tantrum leveling towns and cities because they did not welcome him with open arms and parades and have made him look foolish.

Ok that being said ,They have to move west to east just due to logistics.  Focus is on western Ukraine for the simple reason its on Russias border , its backed and controlled by some of Putins most loyal and brutal foot soldiers and he knows he can send them to anything with out remorse. So its easy to focus on the west of the country he has donetsk , donbass as well as the nation of belarus to allow troop movements in and out.

Mariupol is the other reason if the russians can take it and hold it that gives them full access in and out for massive landings. Which is why they are pounding it flat some reports claim there are shells landing every 10 to 20 minutes. With Mariupol in russian control hes got free run and greater security and access for crimea.

That 40 mile convoy - the russians sent a lot of kids that have no clue a lot of young poorly trained jr officers that have no clue - I truly believe that a good portion of those vehicles were abandon and the kids in  them surrendered. It just sat there unprotected for days , where did every one go ? .. did they pick them up at night by air and transport the troops to fight else where thinking the Ukrainians couldnt strike it effectively ,, i have no clue but it is interesting to think about.

Some of the vehicles it's clear  to see they have had mechanical issues , look at some of the social media clips of the wheeled missile launchers and other wheeled vehicles. Those big trucks  and mobile units have active air systems right ? they can adjust the air pressure in the tires for the terrian and mud so they dont get stuck. Look at some of the stuck and abandon russian gear ,, side walls are all  torn up , treads are peeled off and vehicles sunk in the mud ,, thats from those tires being inflated for long periods of time and left in the sun , they get brittle , they lower pressure and roll on em and the side wall breaks down and the tire shreds so I think at least some russian issues are being compounded by total shit maintenance.

I'm a big WW2 buff , big history buff the russians haven't changed tactics in all this time , surround , starve , pummel , move in , eradicate thats been their MO forever. I dont think the russian army has ever been in this much disarray before there is a huge lack of command and control and just idiotic decisions being made .. like dismounting in the middle of a high way and not at least moving into cover.

2nd largest army on earth ? 3rd ? ,, and they have been a month attempting to take something the size of Texas.  Putin has to be so fucking embarrassed.


----------



## TODAY

I'm seeing a lot of references to scholarly articles and books in this thread.

Are you people not aware that this is ALL propaganda?

The only truly free, fair, and ACCURATE information come from facebook memes and personal anecdotes. Please keep this discussion on track by limiting the use of dubious scholarship and opting instead for infographics and/or hearsay.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> I'm seeing a lot of references to scholarly articles and books in this thread.
> 
> Are you people not aware that this is ALL propaganda?
> 
> The only truly free, fair, and ACCURATE information come from facebook memes and personal anecdotes. Please keep this discussion on track by limiting the use of dubious scholarship and opting instead for infographics and/or hearsay.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


If it isn’t a media source from YouTube ran out of someone’s garage, I don’t believe it.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> My two cents is this . first of all , this was not supposed to be a war , all initial reports were that captured and kia were carrying limited food fuel ammo and ALL had Parade uniforms with them.
> 
> Putin was told on some level that this was going to be a cake walk like when he moved into Crimea , there were parades , people throwing flowers , cheering his name , they wanted to be Russian.
> 
> What were seeing now is a mad mans temper tantrum leveling towns and cities because they did not welcome him with open arms and parades and have made him look foolish.
> 
> Ok that being said ,They have to move west to east just due to logistics.  Focus is on western Ukraine for the simple reason its on Russias border , its backed and controlled by some of Putins most loyal and brutal foot soldiers and he knows he can send them to anything with out remorse. So its easy to focus on the west of the country he has donetsk , donbass as well as the nation of belarus to allow troop movements in and out.
> 
> Mariupol is the other reason if the russians can take it and hold it that gives them full access in and out for massive landings. Which is why they are pounding it flat some reports claim there are shells landing every 10 to 20 minutes. With Mariupol in russian control hes got free run and greater security and access for crimea.
> 
> That 40 mile convoy - the russians sent a lot of kids that have no clue a lot of young poorly trained jr officers that have no clue - I truly believe that a good portion of those vehicles were abandon and the kids in  them surrendered. It just sat there unprotected for days , where did every one go ? .. did they pick them up at night by air and transport the troops to fight else where thinking the Ukrainians couldnt strike it effectively ,, i have no clue but it is interesting to think about.
> 
> Some of the vehicles it's clear  to see they have had mechanical issues , look at some of the social media clips of the wheeled missile launchers and other wheeled vehicles. Those big trucks  and mobile units have active air systems right ? they can adjust the air pressure in the tires for the terrian and mud so they dont get stuck. Look at some of the stuck and abandon russian gear ,, side walls are all  torn up , treads are peeled off and vehicles sunk in the mud ,, thats from those tires being inflated for long periods of time and left in the sun , they get brittle , they lower pressure and roll on em and the side wall breaks down and the tire shreds so I think at least some russian issues are being compounded by total shit maintenance.
> 
> I'm a big WW2 buff , big history buff the russians haven't changed tactics in all this time , surround , starve , pummel , move in , eradicate thats been their MO forever. I dont think the russian army has ever been in this much disarray before there is a huge lack of command and control and just idiotic decisions being made .. like dismounting in the middle of a high way and not at least moving into cover.
> 
> 2nd largest army on earth ? 3rd ? ,, and they have been a month attempting to take something the size of Texas.  Putin has to be so fucking embarrassed.




I agree with much of this ^.

This is exactly Russia's operation method.  Surround, pummel, starve out.... It's precisely what they've always done.

Obviously they've encountered more resistance than they expected.  On that point, I also agree.

But, they're doing what they do.  And overall successfully.

The only thing I really disagree with, is Russia's objective being to occupy anything west of the river through Kiev.    I don't think they care to even try that, because the Soviet Union had some it's worst trouble and resistance there all the way up to fall of the Soviet Union and into 1989.    I don't believe they want any of it.

The other mildly different thing I disagree with is your ranting about Putin. 
I think any Russian leader faced with his decisions would have reacted in similar fashion.    Russian leaders since the late 1980s have said repeatedly that Ukranian NATO membership would be unacceptable.    And that was before Putin ever came into power.

Putin is definitely a ruthless guy.  But he's not at all out of character or operational practice for Russian leaders.   His objectives make sense if you try to look at it from a Russian perspective


----------



## TODAY

Test_subject said:


> If it isn’t a media source from YouTube ran out of someone’s garage, I don’t believe it.


Excellent point.

Youtube videos are also acceptable, though not as reliable as those found on TikTok or pornhub.com.


----------



## Hughinn

Good interview with a Texan in Eastern Ukraine


----------



## silentlemon1011

Cochino said:


> I'm all for alternative forms of energy if it is practical .



Agreed
Once battery storage reaches a certain threshold and efficiency... then wind and solar will make sense, until then.. fuck off.


Test_subject said:


> It’s “greener” to ship oil from overseas in vessels that burn more fuel in one trip than 100,000 cars do in a year than to build a pipeline to refine North American oil.
> 
> View attachment 19928
> 
> 
> I swear to God the world has gone full retard.



Wrong.
Trudeau is smarter than you.
Pollution only matters if it's in YOUR U.N carbon footprint.
Those tankers are on the SAUDI carbon foot print
we are therefore making the world a better place... get your shit together bro


----------



## Joliver

__





						Labrador Retriever Is Still Top Dog
					






					learningenglish.voanews.com
				




/THREAD


----------



## Terry Davis

nissan11 said:


> I think the only reason you are saying Russia has no interest in Western Ukraine is because you can see the writing on the wall like everyone else in the world. The Russian military is a disaster and botched the invasion. It is clear they are disorganized and soldiers are not motivated. Now, Putin is going to be willing to settle for Donabas and Crimea through delegation with the Ukraine pres because Putin is realizing how much he underestimated the Ukrainian people and does not have the ability to take the whole country.


Thinking that Russia couldn't take western ukraine is laughable. They don't want it. If you're still unable to figure out which parts of ukraine russia wants/arguably has rights to, here's a couple maps to drive the point home.

It's really not that complicated.


----------



## nissan11

I think your cat is laughable.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I think your cat is laughable.



I think Russia has objectives and motives that your media choices aren't talking about.  

What really concerns me the most about this Ukrainian - Russian conflict is that our own leadership provoked this conflict @nissan11     it didn't need to happen, and joe biden could have prevented this easily with just a little bit of diplomacy and didn't.  

And what's almost worse than our own leadership provoking this war,  is the terrifying way the American public has responded with a concerted effort by the same mob type swarm that blots out any voices or opinions that go against the narrative of Putin being Satan and Russia being the boogeyman.

@nissan11 if you haven't heard anything I've said before, just please hear this and think : our leadership provoked this war.  The mob swarm has isolated and demonized the Russian people and the nation itself.   
If people like yourself don't wake up to this reality,  then you're going to let our leadership manipulate a swarm of idiots that will create an isolated, angry, desperate and giant nuclear armed version of North Korea.   By demonizing and isolating Russia for a conflict our leadership provoked. 

This is terrible,  ignorant and dangerous path.   Millions will eventually die, hatred and evil will grow.     

Don't be a part of it. 

@Yano I hope you consider this as well


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I think Russia has objectives and motives that your media choices aren't talking about.
> 
> What really concerns me the most about this Ukrainian - Russian conflict is that our own leadership provoked this conflict @nissan11     it didn't need to happen, and joe biden could have prevented this easily with just a little bit of diplomacy and didn't.
> 
> And what's almost worse than our own leadership provoking this war,  is the terrifying way the American public has responded with a concerted effort by the same mob type swarm that blots out any voices or opinions that go against the narrative of Putin being Satan and Russia being the boogeyman.
> 
> @nissan11 if you haven't heard anything I've said before, just please hear this and think : our leadership provoked this war.  The mob swarm has isolated and demonized the Russian people and the nation itself.
> If people like yourself don't wake up to this reality,  then you're going to let our leadership manipulate a swarm of idiots that will create an isolated, angry, desperate and giant nuclear armed version of North Korea.   By demonizing and isolating Russia for a conflict our leadership provoked.
> 
> This is terrible,  ignorant and dangerous path.   Millions will eventually die, hatred and evil will grow.
> 
> Don't be a part of it.
> 
> @Yano I hope you consider this as well


I completely disagree.

And which of my 'media choices' are lying to me? I read foxnews, cnn, bbc, AP, and watch videos posted straight to youtube from ukranians. Are the ukranian people lying to me too? Are they sitting in a photo lab doctoring videos? Is Russia not really bombing apartments, maternity hospitals and schools? Is th Russian military really that evil or are they just so shitty, like I think they are, and they can't aim?

Russia is a grown ass man. You aren't going to convince me that this temper tantrum they are throwing is a result of the US. Nobody made them do anything.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I completely disagree.
> 
> And which of my 'media choices' are lying to me? I read foxnews, cnn, bbc, AP, and watch videos posted straight to youtube from ukranians. Are the ukranian people lying to me too? Are they sitting in a photo lab doctoring videos? Is Russia not really bombing apartments, maternity hospitals and schools? Is th Russian military really that evil or are they just so shitty, like I think they are, and they can't aim?
> 
> Russia is a grown ass man. You aren't going to convince me that this temper tantrum they are throwing is a result of the US. Nobody made them do anything.



You're very poorly informed @nissan11

And very heavily indoctrinated.

Let me ask you this.

If you draw a line in the sand, and tell the neighborhood belligerent drunk you've caught pissing in your yard not to cross it or you'll punch his lights out.  Then he grins, spits in your face and steps over your line.....so you punch him.

Is that entirely your fault?
Are you entirely to blame because "nobody forced you" to punch him?


What's going on in Ukraine is not at all what I'm trying to get across to you.   I'm not arguing with you over what's happening in Ukrain.
I'm explaining to you what's going on *with* Ukraine and our own leadership. 

What I've been trying to get across to you, that you just refuse to see, is that Joe Biden could have prevented this.  Joe Biden is the drunk that stepped over the line by calling for Ukraine to join NATO.

Joe Biden is the one who takes any sort of diplomatic negotiating means to end this off the table by his and the propoganda networks demonization of Russia and denials of their own culpability for the situation.

An isolated, desperate and angry Russia, with only means left at it's disposal is a terrible situation for the entire fucking world @nissan11 
But that's what Joe Biden is creating.

You don't have to like Putin or Russia in general.   But you need to stop and think about what we're really seeing here.

Our own leadership is leading the world to a terrible outcome.  And doing so intentionally.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> You're very poorly informed @nissan11
> 
> And very heavily indoctrinated.
> 
> Let me ask you this.
> 
> If you draw a line in the sand, and tell the neighborhood belligerent drunk you've caught pissing in your yard not to cross it or you'll punch his lights out.  Then he grins, spits in your face and steps over your line.....so you punch him.
> 
> Is that entirely your fault?
> 
> What's going on in Ukraine is not at all what I'm trying to get across to you.   I'm not arguing with you over what's happening in Ukrain.
> I'm explaining to you what's going on *with* Ukraine and our own leadership.
> 
> What I've been trying to get across to you, that you just refuse to see, is that Joe Biden could have prevented this.  Joe Biden is the drunk that stepped over the line by calling for Ukraine to join NATO.
> 
> Joe Biden is the one who takes any sort of diplomatic negotiating means to end this off the table by his and the propoganda networks demonization of Russia and denials of their own culpability for the situation.
> 
> An isolated, desperate and angry Russia, with only means left at it's disposal is a terrible situation for the entire fucking world @nissan11
> But that's what Joe Biden is creating.
> 
> You don't have to like Putin or Russia in general.   But you need to stop and think about what we're really seeing here.
> 
> Our own leadership is leading the world to a terrible outcome.  And doing so intentionally.



The problem with your example is that the line you drew on the ground is actually half way into your neighbor's yard. 
I'm not saying Biden helped anything, but it's not like Russia had no option but to invade another country like I feel you are suggesting. USA isn't the only country in the world who should be using diplomacy.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> The problem with your example is that the line you drew on the ground is actually half way into your neighbor's yard.
> I'm not saying Biden helped anything, but it's not like Russia had no option but to invade another country like I feel you are suggesting. USA isn't the only country in the world who should be using diplomacy.



Russian leaders of all stripes since gorbetrav have repeatedly said NATO expansion eastward, particularly in Georgia and Ukrain would provoke a military response by Russia.

Joe Biden was told this directly in 1991.  By George Keenan.   Top US diplomatic official of US Russia relations.

They drew a line.  In their own yard. 

Joe Biden stepped over it in 2008 in Georgia and again in 2014 by orchestrating a coup in Ukraine and again in 2021 by calling for NATO membership of Ukraine.

You cut it any way you want.  Joe Biden could have prevented this single handedly and chose not too.

Now, unless people wake up, were going to have a super sized North Korea armed with nuclear weapons in the world.  

And that looks like exactly what Joe Biden wants. 
Is that what you want?


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Russian leaders of all stripes since gorbetrav have repeatedly said NATO expansion eastward, particularly in Georgia and Ukrain would provoke a military response by Russia.
> 
> Joe Biden was told this directly in 1991.  By George Keenan.   Top US diplomatic official of US Russia relations.
> 
> They drew a line.  In their own yard.
> 
> Joe Biden stepped over it in 2008 in Georgia and again in 2014 by orchestrating a coup in Ukraine and again in 2021 by calling for NATO membership of Ukraine.
> 
> You cut it any way you want.  Joe Biden could have prevented this single handedly and chose not too.
> 
> Now, unless people wake up, were going to have a super sized North Korea armed with nuclear weapons in the world.
> 
> And that looks like exactly what Joe Biden wants


1991 was a long time ago. Ukraine is also a grown ass man and can also do what they want. If the USA says "hey you should join Nato" and Ukraine says "sign me up" then that is between those two countries. Russia can fuck off because nobody is talking to them.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> 1991 was a long time ago. Ukraine is also a grown ass man and can also do what they want. If the USA says "hey you should join Nato" and Ukraine says "sign me up" then that is between those two countries. Russia can fuck off because nobody is talking to them.



Except the US made an agreement with Russia that Ukraine would not be admitted to NATO.    The US assured Russia that NATO would not expand eastward. 

But then Joe Biden pushed for Georgia to join NATO in 2008 and Russia responded by destroying Georgia.

Then in 2021 Joe Biden pushed for Ukraine to join NATO and Russia responded.

Now, the woke mob and propoganda machine has isolated and provoked a nuclear superpower.....by choice.

Joe Biden made sanctions and trade embargos they will create famines and revolutions in poor nations that will lead to coups and poaching of endangered species and deforestation to scrounge for resources by desperate people.

This did not have to happen @nissan11
Joe Biden could have prevented this. Joe Biden wanted this.  Do you?

Russia is responsible for it's own actions.  But so are we.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> 1991 was a long time ago. Ukraine is also a grown ass man and can also do what they want. If the USA says "hey you should join Nato" and Ukraine says "sign me up" then that is between those two countries. Russia can fuck off because nobody is talking to them.


Unfortunately that's not how the world works. We'd do the exact same thing, and did, in Cuba.


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> Unfortunately that's not how the world works. We'd do the exact same thing, and did, in Cuba.


And Nicaragua, and Iran and and.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Except the US made an agreement with Russia that Ukraine would not be admitted to NATO.    The US assured Russia that NATO would not expand eastward.
> 
> But then Joe Biden pushed for Georgia to join NATO in 2008 and Russia responded by destroying Georgia.
> 
> Then in 2021 Joe Biden pushed for Ukraine to join NATO and Russia responded.
> 
> Now, the woke mob and propoganda machine has isolated and provoked a nuclear superpower.....by choice.
> 
> Joe Biden made sanctions and trade embargos they will create famines and revolutions in poor nations that will lead to coups and poaching of endangered species and deforestation to scrounge for resources by desperate people.
> 
> This did not have to happen @nissan11
> Joe Biden could have prevented this. Joe Biden wanted this.  Do you?
> 
> Russia is responsible for it's own actions.  But so are we.



What is the name of the contract or treaty that the USA signed stating officially that Ukraine would never be admitted into NATO?


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> And Nicaragua, and Iran and and.


List goes on and on.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> What is the name of the contract or treaty that the USA signed stating officially that Ukraine would never be admitted into NATO?



They agreed to it here





__





						New Documents: US Promised Not to Expand  NATO Eastward | MLToday
					






					mltoday.com
				




And lied about it ever since 

"U.S. Secretary of State James Baker’s famous “not one inch eastward” assurance about NATO expansion in his meeting with Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev on February 9, 1990, was part of a cascade of assurances about Soviet security given by Western leaders to Gorbachev and other Soviet officials throughout the process of German unification in 1990 and on into 1991, according to declassified U.S., Soviet, German, British and French documents posted today by the National Security Archive at George Washington University"


----------



## nissan11

So there was nothing written, it was just a gentleman's agreement between two bros. 

It is kind of fucked up to go against that, but it was a long time ago and unofficial. If that agreement was intended to be long-lasting and taken seriously why wouldn't it be in writing?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> So there was nothing written, it was just a gentleman's agreement between two bros.
> 
> It is kind of fucked up to go against that, but it was a long time ago and unofficial. If that agreement was intended to be long-lasting and taken seriously why wouldn't it be in writing?



Other people in the world @nissan11 don't do business the same way as you might believe is right or normal.

In some cultures a man's word and promise to you mean far more than a scrap of paper with writing on it.  

There are men who live in Afghanistan for example that the united states sought out because what these men said carried such weight that they were needed to reassure the Afghan people that what were saying was true.   Paper deals won't cut it.

As far as Russian people were concerned, they had a deal.   Our leadership agreed.  And if they could not be trusted, they wouldn't be our leadership.   They believed US.

They got fucked over.  Time and time again.  And Joe Biden dropped the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> So there was nothing written, it was just a gentleman's agreement between two bros.
> 
> It is kind of fucked up to go against that, but it was a long time ago and unofficial. If that agreement was intended to be long-lasting and taken seriously why wouldn't it be in writing?


We ignore written agreements too. Ask Iran. Or Paris Agreement.


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> We ignore written agreements too. Ask Iran. Or Paris Agreement.



Well that's just not the right thing to do.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Well that's just not the right thing to do.


We're not a good honorable country.


----------



## Hughinn

@nissan11  our leadership has a great amount of culpability in this.  
They could have prevented this easily by just acting like honorable people. 

I don't like seeing people suffer and starve.   I don't like seeing people die.  

Especially when I know, our leadership could have prevented it. And chose not to for selfish interest


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I think Russia has objectives and motives that your media choices aren't talking about.
> 
> What really concerns me the most about this Ukrainian - Russian conflict is that our own leadership provoked this conflict @nissan11     it didn't need to happen, and joe biden could have prevented this easily with just a little bit of diplomacy and didn't.
> 
> And what's almost worse than our own leadership provoking this war,  is the terrifying way the American public has responded with a concerted effort by the same mob type swarm that blots out any voices or opinions that go against the narrative of Putin being Satan and Russia being the boogeyman.
> 
> @nissan11 if you haven't heard anything I've said before, just please hear this and think : our leadership provoked this war.  The mob swarm has isolated and demonized the Russian people and the nation itself.
> If people like yourself don't wake up to this reality,  then you're going to let our leadership manipulate a swarm of idiots that will create an isolated, angry, desperate and giant nuclear armed version of North Korea.   By demonizing and isolating Russia for a conflict our leadership provoked.
> 
> This is terrible,  ignorant and dangerous path.   Millions will eventually die, hatred and evil will grow.
> 
> Don't be a part of it.
> 
> @Yano I hope you consider this as well


Totally bro, Russia is awesome and Putin is a smart leader and a saint. Who cares what he does and who he takes over. This is all Biden's fault. Everyone should believe this. It is a shame we can't force people to believe in one opinion.

You have done the next best thing though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> @nissan11  our leadership has a great amount of culpability in this.
> They could have prevented this easily by just acting like honorable people.
> 
> I don't like seeing people suffer and starve.   I don't like seeing people die.
> 
> Especially when I know, our leadership could have prevented it. And chose not to for selfish interest



What if this conflict never happened, but 10 years down the road as Ukraine developed and evolved towards democracy, they decided, by themselves, they want to formally join NATO?

Would we say "we don't care what you want because two OTHER countries made a verbal agreement sealing your fate 40 years ago. Sorry, bro.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> You're very poorly informed @nissan11
> 
> And very heavily indoctrinated.
> 
> Let me ask you this.
> 
> If you draw a line in the sand, and tell the neighborhood belligerent drunk you've caught pissing in your yard not to cross it or you'll punch his lights out.  Then he grins, spits in your face and steps over your line.....so you punch him.
> 
> Is that entirely your fault?
> Are you entirely to blame because "nobody forced you" to punch him?
> 
> 
> What's going on in Ukraine is not at all what I'm trying to get across to you.   I'm not arguing with you over what's happening in Ukrain.
> I'm explaining to you what's going on *with* Ukraine and our own leadership.
> 
> What I've been trying to get across to you, that you just refuse to see, is that Joe Biden could have prevented this.  Joe Biden is the drunk that stepped over the line by calling for Ukraine to join NATO.
> 
> Joe Biden is the one who takes any sort of diplomatic negotiating means to end this off the table by his and the propoganda networks demonization of Russia and denials of their own culpability for the situation.
> 
> An isolated, desperate and angry Russia, with only means left at it's disposal is a terrible situation for the entire fucking world @nissan11
> But that's what Joe Biden is creating.
> 
> You don't have to like Putin or Russia in general.   But you need to stop and think about what we're really seeing here.
> 
> Our own leadership is leading the world to a terrible outcome.  And doing so intentionally.


Its amazing how you know exactly what is going on with Russia and the Ukraine and anyone else is poorly informed and heavily indoctrinated but certainly NOT YOU.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> What if this conflict never happened, but 10 years down the road as Ukraine developed and evolved towards democracy, they decided, by themselves, they want to formally join NATO?
> 
> Would we say "we don't care what you want because two OTHER countries made a verbal agreement sealing your fate 40 years ago. Sorry, bro.



Who knows what the political situation would be in 10 years. 

Joe Biden could easily have assured Russia that Ukraine would be unavailable for NATO membership for 10 years and prevented this whole thing. 

He could have helped Ukraine in any number of ways that would benifit the Ukrainian people and not trigger the Russians.    Instead, he put a boot on their necks to shove their faces in the mud, so he could pick their pockets.   Then dangled a NATO membership over their noses to keep them from complaining

The 10 year idea is a good one BTW.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> They agreed to it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Documents: US Promised Not to Expand  NATO Eastward | MLToday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mltoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lied about it ever since
> 
> "U.S. Secretary of State James Baker’s famous “not one inch eastward” assurance about NATO expansion in his meeting with Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev on February 9, 1990, was part of a cascade of assurances about Soviet security given by Western leaders to Gorbachev and other Soviet officials throughout the process of German unification in 1990 and on into 1991, according to declassified U.S., Soviet, German, British and French documents posted today by the National Security Archive at George Washington University"


What about Germany, Britain and France? Oh wait, this is all Biden's fault.
Great source btw, The Electronic Journal of Marxist Leninist Thought. LOL.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Who knows what the political situation would be in 10 years.
> 
> Joe Biden could easily have assured Russia that Ukraine would be unavailable for NATO membership for 10 years and prevented this whole thing.
> 
> He could have helped Ukraine in any number of ways that would benifit the Ukrainian people and not trigger the Russians.    Instead, he put a boot on their necks to shove their faces in the mud, so he could pick their pockets.   Then dangled a NATO membership over their noses to keep them from complaining
> 
> The 10 year idea is a good one BTW.



In my 10 year example, don't you think it's reasonable to assume Russia would do exactly what it is doing right now, 9 years from now, to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO?
The way I see it is that this conflict was inevitable because Russia will NEVER let Ukraine join NATO, no matter what Ukraine wants.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> In my 10 year example, don't you think it's reasonable to assume Russia would do exactly what it is doing right now, 9 years from now, to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO?
> The way I see it is that this conflict was inevitable because Russia will NEVER let Ukraine join NATO, no matter what Ukraine wants.


It's Biden's fault no matter how you want to slice it. You have to believe this opinion or you are poorly informed and brainwashed.

PS, I don't mean to offend either its just that I don't trust your media sources or anyone's media sources. You can't trust the media except the examples that I post.  Make sense?


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> gorbetrav


This is not anybody's name.

But it is extremely fun to pronounce this imaginary name out loud.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> In my 10 year example, don't you think it's reasonable to assume Russia would do exactly what it is doing right now, 9 years from now, to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO?
> The way I see it is that this conflict was inevitable because Russia will NEVER let Ukraine join NATO, no matter what Ukraine wants.



Not necessarily. 

In 10 years, it's entirely possible that Russia could want to join NATO because of China.  
Or maybe by that time NATO would disband. 

There were more than enough other ways to help Ukraine, IF that was the goal.  That do not involve NATO membership

There was only one way to provoke Russia if that was the goal. 

Consider that for a moment


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> In 10 years, it's entirely possible that Russia could want to join NATO because of China.
> Or maybe by that time NATO would disband.
> 
> There were more than enough other ways to help Ukraine, IF that was the goal.  That do not involve NATO membership
> 
> There was only one way to provoke Russia if that was the goal.
> 
> Consider that for a moment


OMG, I can't believe I wasn't convinced of your opinions before. I totally see it. Biden caused all of this. Thanks my opening my eyes. I trust your sources and no other sources cuz like you always say, don't trust the media, just trust @Hughinn's cherry picked media and opinions.
Thank you brah.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> In 10 years, it's entirely possible that Russia could want to join NATO because of China.
> Or maybe by that time NATO would disband.
> 
> There were more than enough other ways to help Ukraine, IF that was the goal.  That do not involve NATO membership
> 
> There was only one way to provoke Russia if that was the goal.
> 
> Consider that for a moment



So when Russia was piling up military equipment on the border for the last few months and saying they will NOT invade Ukraine and that they were just conducting exercising, wasn't that kind of a lie? Everyone said Russia is preparing to invade but Russia lied and denied it. I don't find them to honor their word. 

Also, if NATO is the reason Russia invaded Ukraine then why hasn't Russia admitted that? What reason does Russia have to lie about it?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> So when Russia was piling up military equipment on the border for the last few months and saying they will NOT invade Ukraine and that they were just conducting exercising, wasn't that kind of a lie? Everyone said Russia is preparing to invade but Russia lied and denied it. I don't find them to honor their word.
> 
> Also, if NATO is the reason Russia invaded Ukraine then why hasn't Russia admitted that? What reason does Russia have to lie about it?




Russia has repeatedly and adamantly said that NATO expansion was the reason they invaded Ukraine. 

The other Russian stated reason was the Ukrainian attacks on the Donbas seperatist regions by ukranian sponsored neo Nazi groups. 

But, that aside @nissan11 I'm not trying to defend Russian actions here.  
I'm an American and I care more about the actions of our own leadership than another countries.  

I'm here, talking about this for the sake of other Americans in holding our leadership accountable for their actions that contributed to this mess.    I'm not trying to defend Russia to other Americans.  I'm trying to make other Americans aware of what our own leadership has done to agitate this.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> Russia has repeatedly and adamantly said that NATO expansion was the reason they invaded Ukraine.
> 
> The other Russian stated reason was the Ukrainian attacks on the Donbas seperatist regions by ukranian sponsored neo Nazi groups.
> 
> But, that aside @nissan11 I'm not trying to defend Russian actions here.
> I'm an American and I care more about the actions of our own leadership than another countries.
> 
> I'm here, talking about this for the sake of other Americans in holding our leadership accountable for their actions that contributed to this mess.    I'm not trying to defend Russia.


Ah, but perhaps this is exactly what Vadimir Plootkin and the Kromlynne wants you to think.


----------



## nissan11

Yes, maybe the Chameleon wants us to think that.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Ah, but perhaps this is exactly what Vadimir Plootkin and the Kromlynne wants you to think.



It's also what our own propaganda networks want you to think. 

That Putin is evil and Russia is bad.   

That way they will never face criticism or accountability for what they did to cause this


----------



## nissan11

I've heard a lot about resources in this thread. And that the US has interest in the Krain because of it's resources. 
There has not been a single mention of Russia wanting Ukraine for resources. Is that not a possibility? Is it that unlikely that Russia is using NATO as an excuse to get these resources?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Russia has repeatedly and adamantly said that NATO expansion was the reason they invaded Ukraine.
> 
> The other Russian stated reason was the Ukrainian attacks on the Donbas seperatist regions by ukranian sponsored neo Nazi groups.
> 
> But, that aside @nissan11 I'm not trying to defend Russian actions here.
> I'm an American and I care more about the actions of our own leadership than another countries.
> 
> I'm here, talking about this for the sake of other Americans in holding our leadership accountable for their actions that contributed to this mess.    I'm not trying to defend Russia to other Americans.  I'm trying to make other Americans aware of what our own leadership has done to agitate this.


We know. It's all Biden's fault. Without Biden and with Trump, this never would have happened, ever.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> I've heard a lot about resources in this thread. And that the US has interest in the Krain because of it's resources.
> There has not been a single mention of Russia wanting Ukraine for resources. Is that not a possibility? Is it that unlikely that Russia is using NATO as an excuse to get these resources?


No, @Hughinn has made it clear Russia only invaded because they were provoked by Biden. If Trump had been in office, this never would have happened. Thank the rigged election for this mess and Biden of course. You have been brainwashed by the media to make you think that this is not 100% totally on Biden and pushing NATO. I know that it is.

Today I am an expert on war. Yesterday I was an expert on power/energy. Before that I was an expert on election policy. Before that I was an expert on COVID. Before that I was an expert on racism and CRT. I am expert on a lot of things and I prefer to try to force my opinion on people. I wonder if I give you a roofie if you can be convinced to see things my way?


----------



## Joliver

nissan11 said:


> 1991 was a long time ago. Ukraine is also a grown ass man and can also do what they want. If the USA says "hey you should join Nato" and Ukraine says "sign me up" then that is between those two countries. Russia can fuck off because nobody is talking to them.



Lol this is pretty much what got them carpet bombed.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Ah, but perhaps this is exactly what Vadimir Plootkin and the Kromlynne wants you to think.





nissan11 said:


> Yes, maybe the Chameleon wants us to think that.




It never hurts to try to understand your adversary on their own terms.  

I've got a really bad feeling about this whole thing and it's really concerning about what we're seeing from our media and thought police about the situation. 

This just looks bad all the way around, like watching a cat crash in slow motion that any number of people could have prevented.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I've heard a lot about resources in this thread. And that the US has interest in the Krain because of it's resources.
> There has not been a single mention of Russia wanting Ukraine for resources. Is that not a possibility? Is it that unlikely that Russia is using NATO as an excuse to get these resources?



@nissan11  c'mon little brother.  

Resources in Ukrain are the only reason our own leadership gives a shit to begin with.   

Russia and Ukrain had an open borders trade policy prior to this that resembled our own trade with Canada or Mexico.  

NATO membership would be a huge detriment to that trade because of NATO security protocols.  So I guess you could say yes.  Russia has not only security interest in Ukraine staying out of NATO, but also economic interest. 

There's still absolutely no reason we couldn't help Ukraine without NATO expansion.    Joe Biden had his son fleecing millions from the fledgling nation instead and shoved their faces in the dirt to pick their pockets rather than get them on their feet as a viable economic partner.

I don't want to see this situation get any worse for the people.   
Our leadership can stop this anytime they want to.   People don't have to suffer, this doesn't have to happen.

It's the people who will suffer @nissan11 not Joe Biden, not Putin, not the people responsible.  But the poorer people all over the world.  
I don't want that. 
Do you?


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> We know. It's all Biden's fault. Without Biden and with Trump, this never would have happened, ever.



The funny thing is that Trump had this bizzare idea that maybe we could get along with Russia?
Maybe we could sit down, in good faith for once and negotiate with Russia?
Try to listen to and understand their concerns and find some middle ground. 

Of course, that's obviously not what the establishment wanted.  

Anybody even saying we should just slow down and think about this escalation of the situation was a "traitor". 

So now, at best we're looking at a nuclear armed Russian version of north Korea with massive human suffering and violence coming for the world.  

Or even worse, a nuclear war.   That didn't need to happen. 


Congratulations.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> The funny thing is that Trump had this bizzare idea that maybe we could get along with Russia?
> Maybe we could sit down, in good faith for once and negotiate with Russia?
> Try to listen to and understand their concerns and find some middle ground.
> 
> Of course, that's obviously not what the establishment wanted.
> 
> Anybody even saying we should just slow down and think about this escalation of the situation was a "traitor".
> 
> So now, at best we're looking at a nuclear armed Russian version of north Korea with massive human suffering and violence coming for the world.
> 
> Or even worse, a nuclear war.   That didn't need to happen.
> 
> 
> Congratulations.


Congratulations to who? Those that don't share your opinions? Everyone knows Trump is the best at everything. No one in the entire world would be fighting if he were still President.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Congratulations to who? Those that don't share your opinions? Everyone knows Trump is the best at everything. No one in the entire world would be fighting if he were still President.



Congratulations to the people who supported Joe Biden. 

Not only did he agitate and provoke the current ukranian situation, but now he's on television worldwide calling Putin a thug and murderer therefore diminishing or eliminating his own prospects of sitting down with the guy and negotiating a legitimate deal to keep more people from suffering and dying. 

Congratulations to the propoganda networks that have demonized the Russian people who are now collectively blamed for this situation that was not of their choosing

They got what they wanted. 

Joe Biden got what he wanted.  

I hope his supporters did too

So congratulations


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Congratulations to the people who supported Joe Biden.
> 
> Not only did he agitate and provoke the current ukranian situation, but now he's on television worldwide calling Putin a thug and murderer therefore diminishing or eliminating his own prospects of sitting down with the guy and negotiating a legitimate deal to keep more people from suffering and dying.
> 
> Joe Biden got what he wanted.
> 
> I hope his supporters did too
> 
> So congratulations


Well I'm not a fan, but I also don't buy in to your opinions.
Also, I thought the election was rigged, so just blame it on that, right?  I mean no one voted for Biden, right?


----------



## Test_subject

It’s funny how US-centric people in the US tend to think the world is.  Major “main character” syndrome. 

Not everything is about you.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> It’s funny how US-centric people in the US tend to think the world is.
> 
> Not everything is about you.


Indeed, everything that happens in the world is a result of a US action or lack of action.

LOL and our resident expert liked your post, the same guy who thinks the Russia and Ukraine war is solely on Biden and the US.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Indeed, everything that happens in the world is a result of a US action or lack of action.



That's what happens when you're an obscenely rich nation with corrupt leadership that sticks it's nose in everyone's business : it becomes your own.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> It’s funny how US-centric people in the US tend to think the world is.  Major “main character” syndrome.
> 
> Not everything is about you.



"February 2014Ukraine is thrust into violent revolution, with thousands of anti-government protesters marching on the capital, Kiev. As a result, the country's government is overthrown and its pro-Russian president, Viktor Yanukovych, is removed from office. He remains exiled in Moscow."

"April 2014Vice President Joe Biden leads a U.S. delegation to Kiev tasked with rooting out corruption and advocating for Ukraine to diminish its reliance on Russian oil. The Obama administration had pledged aid money to support a fledgling Ukrainian administration recovering from a revolution that ousted the country's previous leader.

"You have to fight the cancer of corruption that is endemic in your system right now," Biden told the Ukrainian parliament during the first of several post-revolution visits to the country. "And with the right investments and the right choices, Ukraine can reduce its energy dependence and increase its energy security." - Joe Biden

"May 2014Within months of his dismissal from the Navy Reserves after testing positive for cocaine, the vice president's son, Hunter Biden, joins the board of Burisma, Ukraine's premier oil and gas company.

Hunter Biden and his associate at a business entity called Rosemont Seneca Partners -- where Hunter Biden was a managing partner -- both obtained board seats around the same time. According to banking records reviewed by ABC News, Seneca Partners began collecting $166,666 payments each month."

April 15 2019Hunter Biden's directorship at Burisma expires and he decides not to renew his seat. ( Roughly five years of payments is roughly 9.9 million dollars paid to Biden)

April 25, 2019Joe Biden launches his 2020 presidential campaign


Like it or not.  Joe Biden is tied personally into this situation with Ukraine

That's a fact.  Not a US centric opinion


----------



## Hughinn

Anybody else think it funny how Joe Biden told the Ukraine to clean up it's corruption, then accepts roughly 10 million dollars in bribes through his son, only to fire the Ukrainian prosecutor charged with rooting out corruption?

He literally took massive bribes from a poor country, then got them into a war by dangling NATO membership over their noses.  That he knew damn well would provoke exactly the response that it has from Russia. 

What a guy.  Good ole honest Joe bringing "decency back into the Whitehouse".   Uh huh.  

Congratulations


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> "February 2014Ukraine is thrust into violent revolution, with thousands of anti-government protesters marching on the capital, Kiev. As a result, the country's government is overthrown and its pro-Russian president, Viktor Yanukovych, is removed from office. He remains exiled in Moscow."
> 
> "April 2014Vice President Joe Biden leads a U.S. delegation to Kiev tasked with rooting out corruption and advocating for Ukraine to diminish its reliance on Russian oil. The Obama administration had pledged aid money to support a fledgling Ukrainian administration recovering from a revolution that ousted the country's previous leader.
> 
> "You have to fight the cancer of corruption that is endemic in your system right now," Biden told the Ukrainian parliament during the first of several post-revolution visits to the country. "And with the right investments and the right choices, Ukraine can reduce its energy dependence and increase its energy security." - Joe Biden
> 
> "May 2014Within months of his dismissal from the Navy Reserves after testing positive for cocaine, the vice president's son, Hunter Biden, joins the board of Burisma, Ukraine's premier oil and gas company.
> 
> Hunter Biden and his associate at a business entity called Rosemont Seneca Partners -- where Hunter Biden was a managing partner -- both obtained board seats around the same time. According to banking records reviewed by ABC News, Seneca Partners began collecting $166,666 payments each month."
> 
> April 15 2019Hunter Biden's directorship at Burisma expires and he decides not to renew his seat. ( Roughly five years of payments is roughly 9.9 million dollars paid to Biden)
> 
> April 25, 2019Joe Biden launches his 2020 presidential campaign
> 
> 
> Like it or not.  Joe Biden is tied personally into this situation with Ukraine
> 
> That's a fact.  Not a US centric opinion


Where did you quotes come from? I'm not taking it as a fact. I bet some bullshit source again. Show me exactly where and when your supposed quotes took place. 
Also this war is not soley on Biden or the US despite your flawed opinion.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Anybody else think it funny how Joe Biden told the Ukraine to clean up it's corruption, then accepts roughly 10 million dollars in bribes through his son, only to fire the Ukrainian prosecutor charged with rooting out corruption?
> 
> He literally took massive bribes from a poor country, then got them into a war by dangling NATO membership over their noses.  That he knew damn well would provoke exactly the response that it has from Russia.
> 
> What a guy.  Good ole honest Joe bringing "decency back into the Whitehouse".   Uh huh.
> 
> Congratulations


Congratulations on your opinion and speculation.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Where did you quotes come from? I'm not taking it as a fact. I bet some bullshit source again. Show me exactly where and when your supposed quotes took place.
> Also this war is not soley on Biden or the US despite your flawed opinion.




ABC news 

BOOM

💥









						Ukraine's 2014 revolution to Trump's push for a Ukrainian probe of Biden: A timeline
					

A timeline from Ukraine's 2014 revolution to President Donald Trump's push for a Ukraine probe of former Vice President Joe Biden.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> ABC news
> 
> 💥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine's 2014 revolution to Trump's push for a Ukrainian probe of Biden: A timeline
> 
> 
> A timeline from Ukraine's 2014 revolution to President Donald Trump's push for a Ukraine probe of former Vice President Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


LOL, so now you trust ABC news. LOL how convenient. Continue to talk out of both sides of your mouth and spout your opinion as if it is fact. Congratulations on nothing.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> LOL, so now you trust ABC news. LOL how convenient. Continue to talk out of both sides of your mouth and spout your opinion as if it is fact. Congratulations on nothing.



Lmao 😂


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Lmao 😂


exactly, you are like a sad joke always contradicting yourself and being a hypocrite constantly.


----------



## DF

@lifter6973 you are not offering anything to counter @Hughinn opinion or what he is posting as facts.  You're just in this thread to fuk with him.  Can't you just take it to the flame forum or offer up something to do with the thread?


----------



## Hughinn

Joe Biden had every opportunity to prevent what's going on in Ukraine.  Before it happened, instead he picked the Ukrainian people's pockets and sold them a pipe dream. 

He had every opportunity from day one to deescalate it.  Instead he escatales the hostility and vitriolic rhetoric by calling Putin a thug and murderer thereby deligitimatizing any chance he had of negotiating a peace between the sides.  

But, he doesn't do mean tweets.  And he isn't orange and the tranny on MSNBC likes him.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Fuck send this trash thread to the off topic already


----------



## lifter6973

DF said:


> @lifter6973 you are not offering anything to counter @Hughinn opinion or what he is posting as facts.  You're just in this thread to fuk with him.  Can't you just take it to the flame forum or offer up something to do with the thread?


When he keeps saying that people that don't share his opinion are looking at bad information, misinformed or heavily indoctrinated I will use his own words and logic to poke holes in his opinion. That is a counter to someone who talks out of both sides of their mouth. He can't see past his own hypocrisy and that is my point.
He is no expert and neither am I. I am not trying to shove my opinion down people's throats here and belittle them when they don't agree with me. As long as he continues to do that, I will point out the flaws in his opinions.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fuck send this trash thread to the off topic already


It should be there at this point. Agree!


----------



## Nodus1

lifter6973 said:


> LOL, so now you trust ABC news. LOL how convenient. Continue to talk out of both sides of your mouth and spout your opinion as if it is fact. Congratulations on nothing.


Bruh, just stop denying the undeniable. You're looking pathetic.


----------



## DF

lifter6973 said:


> When he keeps saying that people that don't share his opinion are looking at bad information, misinformed or heavily indoctrinated I will use his own words and logic to poke holes in his opinion. That is a counter to someone who talks out of both sides of their mouth. He can't see past his own hypocrisy and that is my point.
> He is no expert and neither am I. I am not trying to shove my opinion down people's throats here and belittle them when they don't agree with me. As long as he continues to do that, I will point out the flaws in his opinions.


IDK seems you are wasting your time to me because you don't like him.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> It should be there at this point. Agree!



I wish you could refrain from posting here unless you can stick to the subject.  

This particular subject interests and concerns me. 

I've provided alot of content and research to show some of the context that all of this in Ukraine is happening under because I want my brothers to know.  

I'm totally fine with people asking questions or having different opinions they'd like to voice or points they want to discuss.  

You, are the one shit posting all over this thread.

I wish you wouldn't.   This is a very important subject right now. 

You can go call me names in the other forum.


----------



## lifter6973

DF said:


> IDK seems you are wasting your time to me because you don't like him.


well, there may be some truth to that entire statement. Im def wasting my time and I kind of dont like him. point taken bro.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I wish you could refrain from posting here unless you can stick to the subject.
> 
> This particular subject interests and concerns me.
> 
> I've provided alot of content and research to show some of the context that all of this in Ukraine is happening under because I want my brothers to know.
> 
> I'm totally fine with people asking questions or having different opinions they'd like to voice or points they want to discuss.
> 
> You, are the one shit posting all over this thread.
> 
> I wish you wouldn't.   This is a very important subject right now.
> 
> You can go call me names in the other forum.


How about you stop insulting people with bullshit like you are heavily indoctrinated or only reading bad information you hypocrite? Again, stop with your insults and Ill back off. People are allowed to have different opinions than you. That doesn't mean they are wrong, misled or brainwashed.
State your opinion without the insults and I have no issue with you.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Now shut the fuck up


----------



## nissan11

I have heard that Russia has no interest in Western Ukraine, and it certainly does not appear that they are going to take control of Kyiv. 
So, when Ukraine and Russia negotiate for territory and Ukraine gives Russia the western pieces it wants, what is to stop the rest of Ukraine from then continuing it's application process for joining NATO? 
Do you think Russia is unwilling to negotiate for anything unless Ukraine vows to never join NATO? It seems to me that after this conflict Zelensky will certainly not bow to Russia in that manner.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I have heard that Russia has no interest in Western Ukraine, and it certainly does not appear that they are going to take control of Kyiv.
> So, when Ukraine and Russia negotiate for territory and Ukraine gives Russia the western pieces it wants, what is to stop the rest of Ukraine from then continuing it's application process for joining NATO?
> Do you think Russia is unwilling to negotiate for anything unless Ukraine vows to never join NATO? It seems to me that after this conflict Zelensky will certainly not bow to Russia in that manner.




I think personally that no good comes of this. 

Russia will take south and Eastern Ukraine as a buffer to western encroachment.  

The political situation right now is bad.  Joe Biden and the propoganda powers that be have whipped the world into a frenzy where everyone is forced to take sides and Biden seems to have no desire to deescalate the situation. 

A desperate, paranoid, isolated and nuclear armed Russia that has been demonized by the propoganda networks to the point of Russian teenage athletes facing ridicule is bad news man. 

Russia really only has one hammer and nail and they'll only be pushed so far. 

Joe Biden is not going to stop this, and at this point I'm not sure he could if he wanted to. 

I've got a bad feeling about it. 

That's why I keep putting all this in context for anyone who will listen and think about what we're seeing here. 

We're a sick nation, in a bad place.

Further tragedy can still be stopped.  We just have to get people to think and stop reacting the way they are trying to push us.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Kraken

nissan11 said:


> I have heard that Russia has no interest in Western Ukraine, and it certainly does not appear that they are going to take control of Kyiv.
> So, when Ukraine and Russia negotiate for territory and Ukraine gives Russia the western pieces it wants, what is to stop the rest of Ukraine from then continuing it's application process for joining NATO?
> Do you think Russia is unwilling to negotiate for anything unless Ukraine vows to never join NATO? It seems to me that after this conflict Zelensky will certainly not bow to Russia in that manner.



Russia should get absolutely nothing. Giving them anything rewards their starting a war and killing innocents. Instead, Russia needs to stop and leave, including from the Crimean Peninsula. Russia should have to pay to repair the damaged infrastructure and pay reparations to the families of those they killed. Putin and his senior subordinates need to be tried as war criminals. Oh, and Russia's remaining military capability needs to be degraded, including their nuclear capability. 

Of course none of this will ever happen, at least not until Putin and his henchmen are dead or at least completely out of power.  



Hughinn said:


> Russia really only has one hammer and nail and they'll only be pushed so far.
> 
> Joe Biden is not going to stop this, and at this point I'm not sure he could if he wanted to.


I don't think Putin will go nuclear. He knows it would result in the end of Russia and, more important to him personally, his own death. 

Biden could absolutely stop this. He simply needs to tell the Joint Chiefs to get it done, and step back out of the way. None of the crap that Johnson pulled in Viet Nam. In a day or so NATO or the US alone could destroy every piece of Russian military equipment in the Ukraine and in Belarus. Whether or not he should is a debate, at this point I'm all for it. The US never should have let this start.


----------



## Kraken

Skullcrusher said:


>


Its funny but it does go on  bit...


----------



## nissan11

I like his vegan video and some others but didn't find this one funny. Too long and boring.


----------



## Yano

Few folks mentioned Iran a few pages back ... they hate us for completely different reasons than the rest. We really did fuck them over pretty hard , I hate em , the hostage crisis , state sponsored terrorism and all that, but they didn't hate us until we put the screws to them.

That started cus the british are cowards in the 50s. Iranians were going to nationalize and take over all the foreign oil companies wells and such basically. BP freaked out and went to the brit govt they didnt want to act on it and came to the American govt ,, we being the greedy money driven fucks we are lol said ,,,, uh ,,, ok !! ,, so we went in with the cia destroyed their govt from the inside and installed the Shah ,, all to keep the oil and money flowing.

So they hate us but its for way more than most folks realize unless they look up the history.


----------



## Skullcrusher

nissan11 said:


> I like his vegan video and some others but didn't find this one funny. Too long and boring.


Yeah was ok, could have been shorter. He's hit or miss sometimes.

Never seen the vegan one, I'll try to find it.


----------



## DF

Yano said:


> Few folks mentioned Iran a few pages back ... they hate us for completely different reasons than the rest. We really did fuck them over pretty hard , I hate em , the hostage crisis , state sponsored terrorism and all that, but they didn't hate us until we put the screws to them.
> 
> That started cus the british are cowards in the 50s. Iranians were going to nationalize and take over all the foreign oil companies wells and such basically. BP freaked out and went to the brit govt they didnt want to act on it and came to the American govt ,, we being the greedy money driven fucks we are lol said ,,,, uh ,,, ok !! ,, so we went in with the cia destroyed their govt from the inside and installed the Shah ,, all to keep the oil and money flowing.
> 
> So they hate us but its for way more than most folks realize unless they look up the history.


Well,  unfortunately we (The US) have a history of installing our guy.  Only to have it snap back & get us in the eye.

Iran,  Iraq,  Afghanistan,  Cuba …… 

And so on


----------



## white ape

Hughinn said:


> I don't think they're dumb.  Just ignorant.
> 
> Most of them are young,  somewhat naive and very impressionable.
> 
> I honestly think they thought they were helping.  They thought they were doing the right thing.   They listened to what they were told by the loudest voices, and they thought they were chipping in by voting against the boogeyman that the television set and all the cool kids on tik tok didn't like.
> 
> I think most of them picked Bernie sanders,  Andrew yang and tulsi gabbard.   But the dnc picked joe biden.   And they made the alternative seem like Satan or the boogeyman,  so they fell in line trying to be good soldiers.
> 
> That generation,  has never suffered.   They don't know what it's like to be lied to.  They don't know what it's like to suffer, or struggle,  or go without anything.  Work a shit job for whatever you can make to feed hungry kids.   They've never had to those things.
> 
> They've got some hard times coming.   Mostly their own fault for being ignorant.  But they'll learn.
> 
> We can't chastise them to the point where they become bitter.   Yes, they fucked up.  But everyone fucks up.   Let's help them learn from it.
> 
> It's all we can do.   With any luck, they won't be fooled again,  and we have a chance.


This is well written and thought out. I agree. I actually voted for Tulsi in the primary because I register as independent or unaffiliated or whatever. Then voted Kanye because my other option was Biden in the end


----------



## white ape

nissan11 said:


> They didn't lose power because of storms. They lost power because they were over burdening the electricity supply.
> 
> Are you familiar with the events I am referring to?


Same in California when it gets hot. Power grid is antiquated and 40 years behind modern demand and technology.


----------



## Cochino

I wonder


nissan11 said:


> 1991 was a long time ago. Ukraine is also a grown ass man and can also do what they want. If the USA says "hey you should join Nato" and Ukraine says "sign me up" then that is between those two countries. Russia can fuck off because nobody is talking to them.


What if Russia or China aske Mexico and/or Canada to join their Alliance? In exchange those countries would be provided with money and arms. They would employ their troops there, have landing bases, weapons, etc. 

How would you think the US would feel about that? Threatened? For me I would say yes.


----------



## nissan11

Cochino said:


> I wonder
> 
> What if Russia or China aske Mexico and/or Canada to join their Alliance? In exchange those countries would be provided with money and arms. They would employ their troops there, have landing bases, weapons, etc.
> 
> How would you think the US would feel about that? Threatened? For me I would say yes.


Why would we be threatened? We are the big boy on the block.


----------



## Nodus1

Cochino said:


> I wonder
> 
> What if Russia or China aske Mexico and/or Canada to join their Alliance? In exchange those countries would be provided with money and arms. They would employ their troops there, have landing bases, weapons, etc.
> 
> How would you think the US would feel about that? Threatened? For me I would say yes.


Maybe the Russians should treat their neighbors better. They've been hassling or stirring trouble in the Baltics, Ukraine... basically all of the democracy seeking countries of the former Warsaw Pact and Soviet Union ever since the latter's breakup.


----------



## DF

nissan11 said:


> Why would we be threatened? We are the big boy on the block.


Ummm Cuba & if they install nukes it won’t be a problem? 👀


----------



## DF

DF said:


> Ummm Cuba & if they install nukes it won’t be a problem? 👀


I should expand on this but it’s vodka o’clock.  Maybe tomorrow @nissan11 😂😂


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> It’s funny how US-centric people in the US tend to think the world is.  Major “main character” syndrome.
> 
> Not everything is about you.


100% agree with you. Our founding fathers would agree with you as well. We should bring our soilders home. We don’t need to be the world police.

We grow more than enough food, and have more than enough energy to take care of ourselves.  Any other country that wants to buy from us can at market value. We should be willing to trade, but if you slap tariffs on our products,  we will do the same to you.

Bring our military boys and equipment home.

Oh but thats isolationism and we can't afford to be isolationists.  Bullshit, yes we can.

Remind our government that they work FOR US, the American citizens.  Y'all get the same benefits that our citizens get. You will have term limits and no plush retirement plans.

Would our cost of living go down? Not really. Our salaries might not be as high, but our taxes would be much less and we would be far better off.


----------



## Cochino

Nodus1 said:


> Maybe the Russians should treat their neighbors better. They've been hassling or stirring trouble in the Baltics, Ukraine... basically all of the democracy seeking countries of the former Warsaw Pact and Soviet Union ever since the latter's breakup.


Maybe we should mind our own business.


----------



## Nodus1

Cochino said:


> Maybe we should mind our own business.


See, that's the problem. Russia still thinks things and places that are no longer their business, are still their business. Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland... these places never wanted to be under the Russian sphere of influence and they still don't. Same goes for most of eastern Europe.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> 100% agree with you. Our founding fathers would agree with you as well. We should bring our soilders home. We don’t need to be the world police.
> 
> We grow more than enough food, and have more than enough energy to take care of ourselves.  Any other country that wants to buy from us can at market value. We should be willing to trade, but if you slap tariffs on our products,  we will do the same to you.
> 
> Bring our military boys and equipment home.
> 
> Oh but thats isolationism and we can't afford to be isolationists.  Bullshit, yes we can.
> 
> Remind our government that they work FOR US, the American citizens.  Y'all get the same benefits that our citizens get. You will have term limits and no plush retirement plans.
> 
> Would our cost of living go down? Not really. Our salaries might not be as high, but our taxes would be much less and we would be far better off.


Canada does most of our trade with you guys anyway. I’d be good with locking things down and just minding our own business. Establish a US-Canada pact and just concentrate on making North America self-sufficient.

We need to raise our military budget at some point. Our natural resources need to be protected.


----------



## Cochino

Nodus1 said:


> See, that's the problem. Russia still thinks things and places that are no longer their business, are still their business. Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland... these places never wanted to be under the Russian sphere of influence and they still don't. Same goes for most of eastern Europe.


People have been fighting wars for centuries.  The US is not even 250 years old. The world got along fine without us.

We are not the righteous country some people think we are. War is hell and people die. How many deaths has the US caused? One is too many unless we are directly attacked without provocation.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Cochino said:


> People have been fighting wars for centuries.  The US is not even 250 years old. The world got along fine without us.
> 
> We are not the righteous country some people think we are. War is hell and people die. How many deaths has the US caused? One is too many unless we are directly attacked without provocation.



and like 220 of those years
The U.S has been at war.
It is literally a country steeped in war and economic conquest through use of arms

Let's not all get surprised pikachu face when someone else does it


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Canada does most of our trade with you guys anyway. I’d be good with locking things down and just minding our own business. Establish a US-Canada pact and just concentrate on making North America self-sufficient.
> 
> We need to raise our military budget at some point. Our natural resources need to be protected.


I totally agree with you. Hellwe can sell our military and we can buy your oil and wheat etc.

Instead of the government getting rich on unjust wars, pay and train our soilders. 

My grandfather' s older brother was a mercenary in Mexico during their Civil War. He wasn't fighting for a cause, just the money.

He was a rich man after the war ended.  I've met his two grandsons.  I stayed with them for about a month several years ago.

The thing is, in the end it wouldn't have mattered who won the war. Things would still be pretty much the same as both sides were corrupt.


----------



## Cochino

silentlemon1011 said:


> and like 220 of those years
> The U.S has been at war.
> It is literally a country steeped in war and economic conquest through use of arms
> 
> Let's not all get surprised pikachu face when someone else does it


We're war mongers making money and beholding to the central bank


----------



## Cochino

silentlemon1011 said:


> and like 220 of those years
> The U.S has been at war.
> It is literally a country steeped in war and economic conquest through use of arms
> 
> Let's not all get surprised pikachu face when someone else does it


Look no further than China. Their government is a piece of shit,  but when is the last time they wentto war? How come the big bad US doesn't fuck with them when they commit atrocities much worse than other countries do?

China is smart and fights with money.


----------



## Nodus1

Cochino said:


> People have been fighting wars for centuries.  The US is not even 250 years old. The world got along fine without us.
> 
> We are not the righteous country some people think we are. War is hell and people die. How many deaths has the US caused? One is too many unless we are directly attacked without provocation.


Non-sequitur.


----------



## Cochino

Nodus1 said:


> Non-sequitur.


Whatever bro. I  have better things to do with.my time.


----------



## Joliver

Nodus1 said:


> Non-sequitur.



Moderated auto-reply bot: 

Word of the day calendar detected.


----------



## TODAY

Nodus1 said:


> Non-sequitur.


Biden did it.


----------



## Joliver

Ok people...you're going to have to pick a side here. To make it fair, I've selected brunettes. 

Russian girl 🇷🇺: 




Ukrainian girl 🇺🇦:


----------



## Nodus1

Joliver said:


> Ok people...you're going to have to pick a side here. To make it fair, I've selected brunettes.
> 
> Russian girl 🇷🇺:
> 
> View attachment 19999
> 
> 
> Ukrainian girl 🇺🇦:
> 
> View attachment 20000


Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Joliver

Nodus1 said:


> Can't we all just get along?



I mean, you can ask them for a 3 way...but I'd have some protective eyewear or something on.  Chicks that look like that seem to be easily offended by those sorts of questions, in my experience. 

But...I agree with the overall sentiment.


----------



## Cochino

Joliver said:


> Ok people...you're going to have to pick a side here. To make it fair, I've selected brunettes.
> 
> Russian girl 🇷🇺:
> 
> View attachment 19999
> 
> 
> Ukrainian girl 🇺🇦:
> 
> View attachment 20000


My girlfriend is a phillipina and 20 years younger than me, but she was born here.  When she gets back home I'll ask for a foursome.


----------



## Joliver

Cochino said:


> My girlfriend is a phillipina and 20 years younger than me, but she was born here.  When she gets back home I'll ask for a foursome.



Look man. I will be honest...seeing her picture...you may have "out kicked your coverage." I wouldn't push my luck. My buddy married a Filipina and she tried to stab him with a steak knife when a girl from work called him about work while he was on vacation. 💀🗡️👧


----------



## Nodus1

Cochino said:


> Whatever bro. I  have better things to do with.my time.





Joliver said:


> Moderated auto-reply bot:
> 
> Word of the day calendar detected.
> 
> View attachment 19998


Why the urge to give Russia a pass on this by deflecting, looking at the US? Go back 100 years. What neighbors has the US attacked? You'd be hard pressed to find any in the entire hemisphere. The Russians on the other hand? You'd have a shorter list naming the neighbors it hasn't harassed or attacked. The point is Russia's neighbors want to be free and should be free to align with whoever they choose - and it's not Russia they wish to align with, regardless of how long The USA has been around or been at war or whatever...


----------



## Joliver

Nodus1 said:


> Why the urge to give Russia a pass on this by deflecting, looking at the US? Go back 100 years. What neighbors has the US attacked? You'd be hard pressed to find any in the entire hemisphere. The Russians on the other hand? You'd have a shorter list naming the neighbors it hasn't harassed or attacked. The point is Russia's neighbors want to be free and should be free to align with whoever they choose - and it's not Russia they wish to align with, regardless of how long The USA has been around or been at war or whatever...



I said I was an automated reply, bro!!! 

Anyway...I guess I could reply....about when the CIA was funding it's wars in south and central America via cocaine...contras...etc. But I'd have to remember that one cuban exile turned CIA guerilla's name that allegedly killed the US citizen DEA agent in Mexico. 

Or like when the ATF sold a bunch of guns to the cartels in Mexico. 

I mean, the clothing store "banana republic" seems innocent enough...until you read a history book. 

Like I said...I could reply...but I'm drinking...and there is a Wikipedia page that answers the question broken down by country. It's wikipedia...so grain of salt...but where there's smoke...😬









						United States involvement in regime change in Latin America - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Plus, we absolutely wrecked the middle east and north Africa and turned it into a humanitarian crisis unparalleled. But you said our hemisphere...so I stuck with "our neighbors." 

At any rate, I'm not giving anyone a pass. I just don't want US citizens to sacrifice their lives for some bullshit proxy war that we played a part in putting together. Just not worth it. It ain't going to be media pundit or politician's kids getting box mined in an APC. The blood that is lost...is lost. The Ukraine's fate is sealed. 

We aren't getting into it because that isn't the way the US "does regime change." The US policy, as it stands, is to let the Ukraine fall, then fight a low intensity guerilla war until Russia bleeds out. It's best for the midterms. 

Edit: of interest, the army's elite Special Forces 7th group is dedicated "Latin America." 

2nd edit: the cia agent that allegedly killed the DEA agent (Enrique Camarena) was named Felix Rodriguez. They made a movie about it. It was neat. 

So I'd highly recommend not drinking the Kool aid.


----------



## Hughinn

[/QUOTE]





Joliver said:


> Look man. I will be honest...seeing her picture...you may have "out kicked your coverage." I wouldn't push my luck. My buddy married a Filipina and she tried to stab him with a steak knife when a girl from work called him about work while he was on vacation. 💀🗡️👧



That happened to me one time


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## silentlemon1011

Nodus1 said:


> Why the urge to give Russia a pass on this by deflecting, looking at the US? Go back 100 years. What neighbors has the US attacked? You'd be hard pressed to find any in the entire hemisphere. The Russians on the other hand? You'd have a shorter list naming the neighbors it hasn't harassed or attacked. The point is Russia's neighbors want to be free and should be free to align with whoever they choose - and it's not Russia they wish to align with, regardless of how long The USA has been around or been at war or whatever...



What neighbors have the U.S attacked?

You.......are.....fucking

Completley...joking....right?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Nodus1 said:


> Why the urge to give Russia a pass on this by deflecting, looking at the US? Go back 100 years. What neighbors has the US attacked? You'd be hard pressed to find any in the entire hemisphere. The Russians on the other hand? You'd have a shorter list naming the neighbors it hasn't harassed or attacked. The point is Russia's neighbors want to be free and should be free to align with whoever they choose - and it's not Russia they wish to align with, regardless of how long The USA has been around or been at war or whatever...



Literally all of them.....


----------



## Test_subject

Nodus1 said:


> Non-sequitur.


----------



## nissan11




----------



## nissan11

Erdoğan: Ukraine and Russia nearing 'consensus' on 4 of 6 key issues to ending the war
					

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan claimed on Thursday that Russian President Vladimir Putin and Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelenskyy are nearing “consensus” on key issues to resolve the Russia-Ukraine war. Turkey has been hosting diplomatic talks between the nations.




					www.foxnews.com
				




"As is known, there is almost a consensus regarding such issues as NATO, disarmament, collective security and using Russian as official language in the technical infrastructure works during the ongoing process in Belarus," the Turkish president added. "However, there is the issue of Crimea and Donbass, which is impossible for Ukraine to consent to."

Maybe Kraine ISN'T going to give up Crimea and Donbass


----------



## Skullcrusher

Joliver said:


> Ok people...you're going to have to pick a side here. To make it fair, I've selected brunettes.
> 
> Russian girl 🇷🇺:
> 
> View attachment 19999
> 
> 
> Ukrainian girl 🇺🇦:
> 
> View attachment 20000


I will take one of each.


----------



## CJ

Joliver said:


> Ok people...you're going to have to pick a side here. To make it fair, I've selected brunettes.
> 
> Russian girl 🇷🇺:
> 
> View attachment 19999
> 
> 
> Ukrainian girl 🇺🇦:
> 
> View attachment 20000


Сделай это для матушки России


----------



## Nodus1

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 20007


You keep using that meme.

I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Test_subject

Nodus1 said:


> You keep using that meme.
> 
> I do not think it means what you think it means.


Good one.


----------



## Nodus1

Joliver said:


> I said I was an automated reply, bro!!!
> 
> Anyway...I guess I could reply....about when the CIA was funding it's wars in south and central America via cocaine...contras...etc. But I'd have to remember that one cuban exile turned CIA guerilla's name that allegedly killed the US citizen DEA agent in Mexico.
> 
> Or like when the ATF sold a bunch of guns to the cartels in Mexico.
> 
> I mean, the clothing store "banana republic" seems innocent enough...until you read a history book.
> 
> Like I said...I could reply...but I'm drinking...and there is a Wikipedia page that answers the question broken down by country. It's wikipedia...so grain of salt...but where there's smoke...😬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States involvement in regime change in Latin America - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, we absolutely wrecked the middle east and north Africa and turned it into a humanitarian crisis unparalleled. But you said our hemisphere...so I stuck with "our neighbors."
> 
> At any rate, I'm not giving anyone a pass. I just don't want US citizens to sacrifice their lives for some bullshit proxy war that we played a part in putting together. Just not worth it. It ain't going to be media pundit or politician's kids getting box mined in an APC. The blood that is lost...is lost. The Ukraine's fate is sealed.
> 
> We aren't getting into it because that isn't the way the US "does regime change." The US policy, as it stands, is to let the Ukraine fall, then fight a low intensity guerilla war until Russia bleeds out. It's best for the midterms.
> 
> Edit: of interest, the army's elite Special Forces 7th group is dedicated "Latin America."
> 
> 2nd edit: the cia agent that allegedly killed the DEA agent (Enrique Camarena) was named Felix Rodriguez. They made a movie about it. It was neat.
> 
> So I'd highly recommend not drinking the Kool aid.


You're reading it wrong if you think I want US forces directly involved in this war. None of this No-Fly-Zone bullshit either. I'm just annoyed seeing people cuck for Putin/Russia. Anyone seriously thinking there is parity between Russia's actions with their neighbors and the US's with theirs is warped.



silentlemon1011 said:


> Literally all of them.....


You.......are.....fucking

Completley...joking....right?


----------



## Nodus1

Test_subject said:


> Good one.
> 
> View attachment 20010


Yours too. Never seen it before. Did you make that up on your own? 🏅


----------



## Test_subject

Nodus1 said:


> Yours too. Never seen it before. Did you make that up on your own? 🏅


Non-sequitur.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Nodus1 said:


> You're reading it wrong if you think I want US forces directly involved in this war. None of this No-Fly-Zone bullshit either. I'm just annoyed seeing people cuck for Putin/Russia. Anyone seriously thinking there is parity between Russia's actions with their neighbors and the US's with theirs is warped.
> 
> 
> You.......are.....fucking
> 
> Completley...joking....right?



How many neighbors does the U.S have
2?
Ever wonder where Texas etc came from?
They invaded Mexico and took it.

How about the Canadian/U.S war (Technically not canada at the time, but you get my point)

How about their other neighbor?
Cuba

Bay of pigs sounds familiar?

So please explain to me.. how a country of 200ish years old.. that has only spent 17 years at peace.. is a non warlike country?

You need to read some history


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> How many neighbors does the U.S have
> 2?
> Ever wonder where Texas etc came from?
> They invaded Mexico and took it.
> 
> How about the Canadian/U.S war (Technically not canada at the time, but you get my point)
> 
> How about their other neighbor?
> Cuba
> 
> Bay of pigs sounds familiar?
> 
> So please explain to me.. how a country of 200ish years old.. that has only spent 17 years at peace.. is a non warlike country?
> 
> You need to read some history


Don’t forget Hawaii and Puerto Rico.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> Don’t forget Hawaii and Puerto Rico.


I guess they're neighbors too technically lol


----------



## Nodus1

silentlemon1011 said:


> How many neighbors does the U.S have
> 2?
> Ever wonder where Texas etc came from?
> They invaded Mexico and took it.
> 
> How about the Canadian/U.S war (Technically not canada at the time, but you get my point)
> 
> How about their other neighbor?
> Cuba
> 
> Bay of pigs sounds familiar?
> 
> So please explain to me.. how a country of 200ish years old.. that has only spent 17 years at peace.. is a non warlike country?
> 
> You need to read some history


I was going to go back as far as WWII but went back 100 years instead. Basically post WWI. But we can rewind this whole thing back to man's invention of fire, if you like.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Nodus1 said:


> I was going to go back as far as WWII but went back 100 years instead. Basically post WWI. But we can rewind this whole thing back to man's invention of fire, if you like.



Okie dokie

I mean, you could even wikipedia a list of countries the U.S fuck stomped since WW1, it's quite large

I mean, I dont really understand your point?

You do know that the U.S is the most hated country in the world right?

I'm not saying it's a BAD thing, I for one LIKE the U.S hegemony and supreme world power status, it has enabled a country of uneducated diabetics (Via over eating) to live a life of very little work and extreme wealth

Shit, we are all 1% ers and dont deserve it.... we have this all, my family is rich BECAUSE of the U.S foreign policy of curb stomping anyone that doesnt tow the line.

But let's not sit here and pretend to be Angel's and nice guys, there are no good guys in the world, just interests and providing for our country's and families.

The good guy/bad guy argument is the opinion of low IQ peasants ... and white frankly, obtuse at best.


----------



## Test_subject

Nodus1 said:


> I was going to go back as far as WWII but went back 100 years instead. Basically post WWI. But we can rewind this whole thing back to man's invention of fire, if you like.


Ah yes. The classic “it happened outside of the timeframe that I’m cherry-picking for the sake of my argument, so it doesn’t count” defence.


----------



## Nodus1

silentlemon1011 said:


> Okie dokie
> 
> I mean, you could even wikipedia a list of countries the U.S fuck stomped since WW1, it's quite large
> 
> I mean, I dont really understand your point?
> 
> You do know that the U.S is the most hated country in the world right?
> 
> I'm not saying it's a BAD thing, I for one LIKE the U.S hegemony and supreme world power status, it has enabled a country of uneducated diabetics (Via over eating) to live a life of very little work and extreme wealth
> 
> Shit, we are all 1% ers and dont deserve it.... we have this all, my family is rich BECAUSE of the U.S foreign policy of curb stomping anyone that doesnt tow the line.
> 
> But let's not sit here and pretend to be Angel's and nice guys, there are no good guys in the world, just interests and providing for our country's and families.
> 
> The good guy/bad guy argument is the opinion of low IQ peasants ... and white frankly, obtuse at best.


Did I say America was perfect and has a spotless history? What are these other powerful countries throughout history, without blood on their hands, which you compare America to?

America is the most hated country in the world, yet people are literally dying to immigrate there  -in numbers never experienced before in the history of mankind. Let that sink in and tell me again about how hated America is.


----------



## Kraken

Test_subject said:


> Establish a US-Canada pact and just concentrate on making North America self-sufficient.



That happened decades ago, in the 50s. This is how we are able to defend north american air space.

We also have nice economic ties as well, of course, as in USMCA.



silentlemon1011 said:


> How many neighbors does the U.S have
> 2?


The US has a maritime border with Russia. If the US had not purchased Alaska, we would have to maintain a massive troop presence in Canada, along with Canadians, of course. 

As others have pointed out, we have more than two neighbors.


----------



## Nodus1

Test_subject said:


> Ah yes. The classic “it happened outside of the timeframe that I’m cherry-picking for the sake of my argument, so it doesn’t count” defence.


Going back 100 years inclusive is "cherry-picking"?  Ok, buddy...lol.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Nodus1 said:


> Did I say America was perfect and has a spotless history? What are these other powerful countries throughout history, without blood on their hands, which you compare America to?
> 
> America is the most hated country in the world, yet people are literally dying to immigrate there  -in numbers never experienced before in the history of mankind. Let that sink in and tell me again about how hated America is.



Your reading comprehension is quite low isnt it?

If you had read what I wrote, you wouldnt have asked me silly questions that I had already answered...
You also wouldnt misinterpreted my point.

The fact that you asked me about other countries that have blood on their hands... when I already clearly stated the U.S is not the "Bad guy" is puzzling at best. No bueno

Why do people qant to move to the U.S?
Because you can be 1% of the world for doing fuck all other than munching chips and guzzling soda?

Why can you do this?
American hegemony and financial policy.

It's like hating your boss for making money... but you ain't saying no to him handing you the company lol

It's pretty fucking simplistic really


----------



## Test_subject

Nodus1 said:


> Going back 100 years inclusive is "cherry-picking"?  Ok, buddy...lol.


Yes, it Is. Claiming that the US has never invaded neighbours then excluding the period where the US invaded EVERY neighbour is the very definition of cherry-picking.

That’s like saying that Cambodia never starved a third of their population if you don’t count the 1970s.

You’re being extremely obtuse.


----------



## Nodus1

silentlemon1011 said:


> Your reading comprehension is quite low isnt it?
> 
> If you had read what I wrote, you wouldnt have asked me silly questions that I had already answered...
> You also wouldnt misinterpreted my point.
> 
> The fact that you asked me about other countries that have blood on their hands... when I already clearly stated the U.S is not the "Bad guy" is puzzling at best. No bueno
> 
> Why do people qant to move to the U.S?
> Because you can be 1% of the world for doing fuck all other than munching chips and guzzling soda?
> 
> Why can you do this?
> American hegemony and financial policy.
> 
> It's like hating your boss for making money... but you ain't saying no to him handing you the company lol
> 
> It's pretty fucking simplistic really


You're right. I don't see your point.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Kraken said:


> That happened decades ago, in the 50s. This is how we are able to defend north american air space.
> 
> We also have nice economic ties as well, of course, as in USMCA.
> 
> 
> The US has a maritime border with Russia. If the US had not purchased Alaska, we would have to maintain a massive troop presence in Canada, along with Canadians, of course.
> 
> As others have pointed out, we have more than two neighbors.



Sure, that would also expand the "Neighbors" thing to all the islands like Dominican etc

Like I said though, I LOVE the u.s dominance

I just harbor no illusions


----------



## silentlemon1011

Nodus1 said:


> You're right. I don't see your point.



Okay
I'll write it a way you will.pick it up

America is not good guy
America is good ONLY for us
But it's quite evil....but if you benefit from it, you should at least understand the cost for your happiness.

Russia, Not good.. but also not evil

They are TRYING to do what's best for them

But we are MUCH better at it, thank god


----------



## Yano

Joliver said:


> Ok people...you're going to have to pick a side here. To make it fair, I've selected brunettes.
> 
> Russian girl 🇷🇺:
> 
> View attachment 19999
> 
> 
> Ukrainian girl 🇺🇦:
> 
> View attachment 20000



Estonia


----------



## silentlemon1011

Yano said:


> Estonia
> View attachment 20014


Welp
Moving to Estonia I guess

EDIT
Wife is going to be pissed when she finds out why


----------



## Nodus1

Test_subject said:


> Yes, it Is. Claiming that the US has never invaded neighbours then excluding the period where the US invaded EVERY neighbour is the very definition of cherry-picking.
> 
> That’s like saying that Cambodia never starved a third of their population if you don’t count the 1970s.
> 
> You’re being extremely obtuse.


Alright, I see I need to simplify this for you. If you're saying that America, in it's 246 year history has warred with it's neighbors, then you are right and I agree with you. But if you think there is some sort of parity between the recent histories of America's and Russia's treatment of their neighbors, then you are nuts.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Nodus1 said:


> Alright, I see I need to simplify this for you. If you're saying that America, in it's 246 year history has warred with it's neighbors, then you are right and I agree with you. But if you think there is some sort of parity between the recent histories of America's and Russia's treatment of their neighbors, then you are nuts.



I guess bombing Libya into the stone age because they didnt want to use USD for oil transactions never happened?

It's okay to love your country while it commits evil actions

These actions are being done for your benefit.

It's like Killing... killing is bad.

But soldiers kill to defend us and our freedom, and we damn well should support all service members.

But dont be naive


----------



## Test_subject

Nodus1 said:


> But if you think there is some sort of parity between the recent histories of America's and Russia's treatment of their neighbors, then you are nuts.


Did I say that?

You’re arguing with yourself and claiming victory.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> Did I say that?
> 
> You’re arguing with yourself and claiming victory.



I find it interesting
That people have to invent "Good" so they can sleep at night
Like "We are right, I have a clear conscious"

I have no fucking illusions
I am benefitting from bad actions

I am benefitting from other peopl3s dewth, poverty and misery.

But I'm a selfish prick, so I'm all good with it... better someone elses fa ily starving than mine.


----------



## Kraken

Test_subject said:


> Yes, it Is. Claiming that the US has never invaded neighbours then excluding the period where the US invaded EVERY neighbour is the very definition of cherry-picking.
> 
> That’s like saying that Cambodia never starved a third of their population if you don’t count the 1970s.
> 
> You’re being extremely obtuse.



At some point in history we have to decide what's most directly relevant, without discarding the rest of course. The 1970s is more relevant than the early 1900s. It's been quite a while since the US has "invaded it's neighbors." 

That said, why talk of "neighbors"? We had no reason to be in Viet Nam, even with the "domino theory" of the 60s. But I'm not opposed to all US military action overseas. It was one thing to be isolationist when we could rely on two ginormous oceans to provide a nice buffer, but those days are long gone. This is a global economy, and military power can be projected more easily with ICBMs than a navy. If we can stop a war when and where it starts, rather than waiting for it to spread and potentially become a global war, then I support that.



silentlemon1011 said:


> Sure, that would also expand the "Neighbors" thing to all the islands like Dominican etc


Appropriately so. 

But I do believe the old "sphere of influence" thinking is obsolete.


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> I find it interesting
> That people have to invent "Good" so they can sleep at night
> Like "We are right, I have a clear conscious"
> 
> I have no fucking illusions
> I am benefitting from bad actions
> 
> I am benefitting from other peopl3s dewth, poverty and misery.
> 
> But I'm a selfish prick, so I'm all good with it... better someone elses fa ily starving than mine.


That’s about it. 

The “good guy vs. bad guy” dichotomy is a simplistic and inaccurate way to view the world. 

For example, the allies were the “good guys” in WWII but we bombed the ever-loving piss out of cities filled with civilians. It helped win us the war, but it would be a tough argument to make to say that it was an objectively good action.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Kraken said:


> At some point in history we have to decide what's most directly relevant, without discarding the rest of course. The 1970s is more relevant than the early 1900s. It's been quite a while since the US has "invaded it's neighbors."
> 
> That said, why talk of "neighbors"? We had no reason to be in Viet Nam, even with the "domino theory" of the 60s. But I'm not opposed to all US military action overseas. It was one thing to be isolationist when we could rely on two ginormous oceans to provide a nice buffer, but those days are long gone. This is a global economy, and military power can be projected more easily with ICBMs than a navy. If we can stop a war when and where it starts, rather than waiting for it to spread and potentially become a global war, then I support that.
> 
> 
> Appropriately so.
> 
> But I do believe the old "sphere of influence" thinking is obsolete.



Agreed on all accounts

With the exception of the criteria for "War"
Economic war, or supporting different governments should be included in this criteria

Like Libya etc

The old sphere thiught process is totally obsolete, today's geopolitical process is infinitely more nuanced and complex then "War" etc

The tools of today are interesting and far reaching, far beyond war


----------



## Test_subject

Kraken said:


> At some point in history we have to decide what's most directly relevant, without discarding the rest of course. The 1970s is more relevant than the early 1900s. It's been quite a while since the US has "invaded it's neighbors."


It is relevant, though. His argument was that it didn’t happen, so the numerous instances of it happening punch huge holes in his argument.

If I claim that I’ve never punched someone in the face, I can’t turn around and say “well I did, but it was a long time ago” without entirely refuting my initial claim in the process.


----------



## Nodus1

silentlemon1011 said:


> I find it interesting
> That people have to invent "Good" so they can sleep at night
> Like "We are right, I have a clear conscious"
> 
> I have no fucking illusions
> I am benefitting from bad actions
> 
> I am benefitting from other peopl3s dewth, poverty and misery.
> 
> But I'm a selfish prick, so I'm all good with it... better someone elses fa ily starving than mine.


You and Bert are the only ones talking about "good guys" and "bad guys". I think it's pretty poor taste to go cucking for Putin by saying "Whuddabout America!!". Or does the selfish prick in you think Putin's expanding influence in Europe is good for you, in America?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Nodus1 said:


> You and Bert are the only ones talking about "good guys" and "bad guys". I think it's pretty poor taste to go cucking for Putin by saying "Whuddabout America!!". Or does the selfish prick in you think Putin's expanding influence in Europe is good for you, in America?



I'm actually very confused

I dont understand how someone can write

and not have the ability to read.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Nodus1 said:


> You and Bert are the only ones talking about "good guys" and "bad guys". I think it's pretty poor taste to go cucking for Putin by saying "Whuddabout America!!". Or does the selfish prick in you think Putin's expanding influence in Europe is good for you, in America?



You can condemn Putin without thinking you're the righteous one.

I condemn the man 100%
and yeah, hes doing terrible things.

Which are all AGAINST our interests.... as such, we should stop him.


Look, I've used the smallest words I could on this one
If you cant pickup what I'm putting down/read my mail.... then there is literally nothing i can possibly say .... or rephrase what I've already said, to make you understand.....

I'll try a summary

We need to stop Russia, because it is against U.S/Western interests.

Not because we are world police or the righteous party.


----------



## Joliver

Nodus1 said:


> I was going to go back as far as WWII but went back 100 years instead. Basically post WWI. But we can rewind this whole thing back to man's invention of fire, if you like.



Here's a story that will help you understand the Russia Ukraine thing:

Shortly before I was working in trash-canistan, we had had a little slice of Americana at the Kandahar boardwalk. TGI Fridays..... McDonald's...all kinds of shit. 

American made lots of changes in that country. The indigenous GIRLS got JOBS. Made more money in a week than the last 10 generations of women in their family all together.

Well, American ideals we're instilled in these girls. "You are strong and empowered.....smash the patriarchy" and such. 

One girl in particular took those ideals home and got buried to her shoulders and the neighborhood threw rocks at her head until she was dead. 

But...her uncle was a tribal leader of note that the military brass needed...so nothing happened. Some say her mom got beaten with a strap for telling the Americans about the stoning. 

I couldn't swear to you that it happened, but everyone seemed to believe it did.

In fact all of the "Americans" that were "left in Afghanistan" are most likely the indig people in the new "western style democracy" government that thought the US would be there for them. They've likely been buried to their shoulders...and had rocks tossed at their melon until they couldn't vote.

The Americans let the Ukrainians play in the nato sandbox and pretend to be one of the cool kids. Now they are paying the price. The average person is getting fucked up.....but not the politicians that made these fateful decisions. One of those was caught with $30 million in cash in Hungary. 









						Glamorous wife of a Ukrainian MP was apprehended by the Hungarian customs for carrying $28 million of cash in her baggage - Luxurylaunches
					

We have only been talking about Russia, its billionaires, and their extravagant assets for a while now. For a change, today's topic is about truckloads of




					luxurylaunches.com
				




You'll eventually have to learn that there is no good or bad in these fights. There is only power, resources, and sovereign interests. The below article shows that sometimes a war of attrition (stacking bodies) is the US preferred method of achieving those goals. 

The CIA armed one side...the army armed the other. 😬









						In Syria, militias armed by the Pentagon fight those armed by the CIA
					

Syrian militias armed by different parts of the U.S. war machine have begun to fight each other on the plains between the besieged city of Aleppo and the Turkish border, highlighting how little control U.S. intelligence officers and military planners have over the groups they have financed and…




					www.latimes.com
				




I'm not playing "whataboutism" with my "america isn't the good guy" statements. I'm just saying that this is how American plays the game. The Ukrainians are just figuring that out. Everything is going to plan. The plan is just fucked up. 

I'll post some boobs in a bit.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Joliver said:


> Here's a story that will help you understand the Russia Ukraine thing:
> 
> Shortly before I was working in trash-canistan, we had had a little slice of Americana at the Kandahar boardwalk. TGI Fridays..... McDonald's...all kinds of shit.
> 
> American made lots of changes in that country. The indigenous GIRLS got JOBS. Made more money in a week than the last 10 generations of women in their family all together.
> 
> Well, American ideals we're instilled in these girls. "You are strong and empowered.....smash the patriarchy" and such.
> 
> One girl in particular took those ideals home and got buried to her shoulders and the neighborhood threw rocks at her head until she was dead.
> 
> But...her uncle was a tribal leader of note that the military brass needed...so nothing happened. Some say her mom got beaten with a strap for telling the Americans about the stoning.
> 
> I couldn't swear to you that it happened, but everyone seemed to believe it did.
> 
> In fact all of the "Americans" that were "left in Afghanistan" are most likely the indig people in the new "western style democracy" government that thought the US would be there for them. They've likely been buried to their shoulders...and had rocks tossed at their melon until they couldn't vote.
> 
> The Americans let the Ukrainians play in the nato sandbox and pretend to be one of the cool kids. Now they are paying the price. The average person is getting fucked up.....but not the politicians that made these fateful decisions. One of those was caught with $30 million in cash in Hungary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glamorous wife of a Ukrainian MP was apprehended by the Hungarian customs for carrying $28 million of cash in her baggage - Luxurylaunches
> 
> 
> We have only been talking about Russia, its billionaires, and their extravagant assets for a while now. For a change, today's topic is about truckloads of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxurylaunches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll eventually have to learn that there is no good or bad in these fights. There is only power, resources, and sovereign interests. The below article shows that sometimes a war of attrition (stacking bodies) is the US preferred method of achieving those goals.
> 
> The CIA armed one side...the army armed the other. 😬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Syria, militias armed by the Pentagon fight those armed by the CIA
> 
> 
> Syrian militias armed by different parts of the U.S. war machine have begun to fight each other on the plains between the besieged city of Aleppo and the Turkish border, highlighting how little control U.S. intelligence officers and military planners have over the groups they have financed and…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not playing "whataboutism" with my "america isn't the good guy" statements. I'm just saying that this is how American plays the game. The Ukrainians are just figuring that out. Everything is going to plan. The plan is just fucked up.
> 
> I'll post some boobs in a bit.



Well said

Smart is...
Analyzing the data and thinking yoire the good guy.

Knowledge is KNOWING you're the good guy in your story but you're the bad guy in someone elses.

Theres plenty of people who wouldnt piss on me if I was on fire.... but I did right by my family, and I wouldnt change a fucking thing.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Joliver said:


> Here's a story that will help you understand the Russia Ukraine thing:
> 
> Shortly before I was working in trash-canistan, we had had a little slice of Americana at the Kandahar boardwalk. TGI Fridays..... McDonald's...all kinds of shit.
> 
> American made lots of changes in that country. The indigenous GIRLS got JOBS. Made more money in a week than the last 10 generations of women in their family all together.
> 
> Well, American ideals we're instilled in these girls. "You are strong and empowered.....smash the patriarchy" and such.
> 
> One girl in particular took those ideals home and got buried to her shoulders and the neighborhood threw rocks at her head until she was dead.
> 
> But...her uncle was a tribal leader of note that the military brass needed...so nothing happened. Some say her mom got beaten with a strap for telling the Americans about the stoning.
> 
> I couldn't swear to you that it happened, but everyone seemed to believe it did.
> 
> In fact all of the "Americans" that were "left in Afghanistan" are most likely the indig people in the new "western style democracy" government that thought the US would be there for them. They've likely been buried to their shoulders...and had rocks tossed at their melon until they couldn't vote.
> 
> The Americans let the Ukrainians play in the nato sandbox and pretend to be one of the cool kids. Now they are paying the price. The average person is getting fucked up.....but not the politicians that made these fateful decisions. One of those was caught with $30 million in cash in Hungary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glamorous wife of a Ukrainian MP was apprehended by the Hungarian customs for carrying $28 million of cash in her baggage - Luxurylaunches
> 
> 
> We have only been talking about Russia, its billionaires, and their extravagant assets for a while now. For a change, today's topic is about truckloads of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxurylaunches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll eventually have to learn that there is no good or bad in these fights. There is only power, resources, and sovereign interests. The below article shows that sometimes a war of attrition (stacking bodies) is the US preferred method of achieving those goals.
> 
> The CIA armed one side...the army armed the other. 😬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Syria, militias armed by the Pentagon fight those armed by the CIA
> 
> 
> Syrian militias armed by different parts of the U.S. war machine have begun to fight each other on the plains between the besieged city of Aleppo and the Turkish border, highlighting how little control U.S. intelligence officers and military planners have over the groups they have financed and…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not playing "whataboutism" with my "america isn't the good guy" statements. I'm just saying that this is how American plays the game. The Ukrainians are just figuring that out. Everything is going to plan. The plan is just fucked up.
> 
> I'll post some boobs in a bit.


and yeah
Some of that shit in Trash Can Istan that my buddies told me.

Like having to look the other way for Batti Baddi (Spelling?)
Basically tea boys (Young children) that the ANA officers and warlords etc would pass around and fuck.

But they needed them on their side, some powerful men.... so nothing was done or said

Welcome to life Amirite?


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> and yeah
> Some of that shit in Trash Can Istan that my buddies told me.
> 
> Like having to look the other way for Batti Baddi (Spelling?)
> Basically tea boys (Young children) that the ANA officers and warlords etc would pass around and fuck.
> 
> But they needed them on their side, some powerful men.... so nothing was done or said
> 
> Welcome to life Amirite?


Saudi Arabia is a great example of looking the other way.

They’re a humanitarian nightmare and a hereditary dictatorship, but we treat them like a close friend because they spend a ton of money on our weapons.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> Did I say that?
> 
> You’re arguing with yourself and claiming victory.


Sounds like another guy that is missing his 20 posts for today already. Uncle sumting.


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> You and Bert are the only ones talking about "good guys" and "bad guys". I think it's pretty poor taste to go cucking for Putin by saying "Whuddabout America!!". Or does the selfish prick in you think Putin's expanding influence in Europe is good for you, in America?


They are Canadian brah


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'm actually very confused
> 
> I dont understand how someone can write
> 
> and not have the ability to read.


Again, sounds like that Uncle Sumting guy


----------



## Joliver

silentlemon1011 said:


> and yeah
> Some of that shit in Trash Can Istan that my buddies told me.
> 
> Like having to look the other way for Batti Baddi (Spelling?)
> Basically tea boys (Young children) that the ANA officers and warlords etc would pass around and fuck.
> 
> But they needed them on their side, some powerful men.... so nothing was done or said
> 
> Welcome to life Amirite?



Oh hell. "Man love Thursday." It's real. Bacha bazi....or "dancing boys." Thursday precedes the muslim's day of rest. So, Thursday night...boy butthole beware. I never shook indig hands...ever. 

I remember one dude saying that brass apparently said: "we going to piss off her uncle and lose a choke point in the [valley] because this bitch wants to wear Levi jeans? No fucking way." 

And even if you did have her tribal uncle arrested for murder by the ANA police-- he just got finished raping a bunch of 11 year olds on CIA supplied Viagra. Lmfao!!!  Viagra was one of the most useful bribes over there. Money often meant nothing...but the ability to get back in the rape biz was a game changer. 

Hell, one SF guy was kicked out of the military for beating the shit out of an ANA guy for raping a boy while people were waiting outside his tent for a high level meeting. The operators wife leaked the story and the outcry saved his place in SF...but his career was destroyed and he eventually got out. 









						Green Beret Who Beat Up Afghan Officer for Raping Boy Can Stay in Army (Published 2016)
					

The Army made the decision after lawmakers called for the full reinstatement of Sgt. First Class Charles Martland, who helped beat up the commander in 2011.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Kraken

Test_subject said:


> It is relevant, though. His argument was that it didn’t happen, so the numerous instances of it happening punch huge holes in his argument.


I agree it's relevant. I have not been following the dispute close enough to know what you guys are arguing about in detail, so I didn't offer an opinion on that.


----------



## Kraken

Test_subject said:


> For example, the allies were the “good guys” in WWII but we bombed the ever-loving piss out of cities filled with civilians. It helped win us the war, but it would be a tough argument to make to say that it was an objectively good action.


The WW II allies were clearly the "good guys", where "good" is a relative term. Despite being the good guys, the good guys did some horrific things. Most necessary, but some not so much. And Stalin was much worse than the US and the UK. Along the lines of doing horrid things, the firebombing of Dresden comes to mind, and looking back whatever slight good it did toward advancing the end of the war, if any, was vastly outweighed by the death and destruction of civilians.

Two (I guess somewhat sanctimonious - sorry) points:

1 - Even the best people, governments and organizations can do very bad things from time to time. These are composed of flawed humans (we are all flawed), and further hampered by those flaws which are too often magnified by group think.

2 - When looking at things like this, it's important to consider what was known and understood at the time, the current events, the circumstances not only as they were then, but as they were understood then. This does not always explain or justify horrid events, but could mitigate them. Not always, but it needs to be considered.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Kraken said:


> The WW II allies were clearly the "good guys", where "good" is a relative term. Despite being the good guys, the good guys did some horrific things. Most necessary, but some not so much. And Stalin was much worse than the US and the UK. Along the lines of doing horrid things, the firebombing of Dresden comes to mind, and looking back whatever slight good it did toward advancing the end of the war, if any, was vastly outweighed by the death and destruction of civilians.
> 
> Two (I guess somewhat sanctimonious - sorry) points:
> 
> 1 - Even the best people, governments and organizations can do very bad things from time to time. These are composed of flawed humans (we are all flawed), and further hampered by those flaws which are too often magnified by group think.
> 
> 2 - When looking at things like this, it's important to consider what was known and understood at the time, the current events, the circumstances not only as they were then, but as they were understood then. This does not always explain or justify horrid events, but could mitigate them. Not always, but it needs to be considered.



I would go further to say
Good men sometimes have to do bad things

God knows I have.

Gotta win?
Amirite?


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> I would go further to say
> Good men sometimes have to do bad things
> 
> God knows I have.
> 
> Gotta win?
> Amirite?


Absolutely!


----------



## Cochino

silentlemon1011 said:


> I would go further to say
> Good men sometimes have to do bad things
> 
> God knows I have.
> 
> Gotta win?
> Amirite?


Win and survive.  I have no problem killing someone if me, my family, friends  or property is threatened. 

I've had trespassers on my property trying to steal. I had no problem pointing my gun at them and telling them if they run they're dead. Luckily they always complied.


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> Win and survive.  I have no problem killing someone if me, my family, friends  or property is threatened.
> 
> I've had trespassers on my property trying to steal. I had no problem pointing my gun at them and telling them if they run they're dead. Luckily they always complied.


I don't know how you would fare there legally if they are running away from you and outside.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Cochino said:


> I've had trespassers on my property trying to steal. I had no problem pointing my gun at them and telling them if they run they're dead. Luckily they always complied.





lifter6973 said:


> I don't know how you would fare there legally if they are running away from you and outside.



I've had my finger on the trigger and all the slack taken out of it. Also pre loaded the wall..... One sudden movement and I would have dumped all 3 of them. 

Pretty easy to legally explain.  Told em to stop. They suddenly lunge.....so they got a dirt nap.


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know how you would fare there legally if they are running away from you and outside.


I have  no trespassing signs and we have Castle law here in Texas. No grand jury is going to indite you.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Also going to derail this a bit......

We are civilians!  We are not here to fucking de escalate a situation like police.   The second the gun comes out of the holster and it presented at the target, when I start to push out I pre load my trigger.  If I have to draw a gun it's already a bad situation!


----------



## Cochino

Human_Backhoe said:


> I've had my finger on the trigger and all the slack taken out of it. Also pre loaded the wall..... One sudden movement and I would have dumped all 3 of them.
> 
> Pretty easy to legally explain.  Told em to stop. They suddenly lunge.....so they got a dirt nap.


I've had two incidents in the last 10 years. 
One evening there were some guys shooting at a county road sign by my house. I fired a warning shot back and they started shooting back.  I  started unloading on their windshield and they hauled ass. Called the law. They caught the 3 guys, all felons.

Another time I had a car load of guys following me. I had a bad feeling,  so as I turned down my road to go home, I floored my truck and they did as well. It had recently rained and the fields were wet.  I turned onto my farm and put my truck in 4 wheel drive . The stupid bastards followed me in there and got stuck. I always carry a 30-30 and a pistol.  On that day I happened to have my 22-250 with a 3×9 Burris. When I got about 200 yards away I got out with the 250. I shot their tires out, their radiator and engine.  It was funny watching those motherfuckers  running and slipping in the mud.
The law found and arrested them about a mile down the road. Once again all were felons. They did a search in the car, found drugs, guns and some stolen items. 

Come to find out they were gang members and I was a case of mistaken identity.


----------



## Yano

Best to never forget that we sleep safely at night because rough men stand ready to visit violence on those who would harm us. 

"All that is required  for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing." Edmund Burke


----------



## Kraken

I'm not sure I would kill someone to defend my property, unless someone's life depended upon that property. Shooting trespassers and details of castle doctrine laws vary state, as do use of force in public and duty to retreat laws.


----------



## Swiper.

What if some country drops a nuke on The United States where Biden and Harris are and they’re dead now. who has the codes to launch a counter attack with our nukes?

I assume there’s something set in place where there’s multiple “footballs” around the country with or near high-level military personnel?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Kraken said:


> I'm not sure I would kill someone to defend my property, unless someone's life depended upon that property. Shooting trespassers and details of castle doctrine laws vary state, as do use of force in public and duty to retreat laws.



That's the thing
The basic premise is... someone is in my house.
I've told them to get the fuck on the ground

They have not followed directions
Cocksucker is getting it, dead as a doorknob.

Do you know his intention?
I'm assuming he didnt come here for a hug.
I'm not going to risk the lives of my family on a maybe, not going to hesitate for a moment

My life is more important than theirs, and I didnt make the choice to come at someone with a gun on their property, so fuck em


----------



## Cochino

Kraken said:


> I'm not sure I would kill someone to defend my property, unless someone's life depended upon that property. Shooting trespassers and details of castle doctrine laws vary state, as do use of force in public and duty to retreat laws.


Not sure if this is directed at me, but I agree with you. I've been never killed anyone and I pray  I never have to, but I have been threatened and when I feel that, then its either them or me.

I live in deep South Texas in the country close to Mexico.  The closest town is 25 miles away. My neighbors and when I say neighbors,  they live 3-30 miles away. 

I see illegals all the time crossing through my land. As long as they are just passing through,  I don't have a problem with that. 

The problems I have encountered are with US citizens.  

Its a different way of life down here. My neighbors have had fences cut, horses automobiles stolen along as well as anything they can get their hands on. 

There's people with bad intentions.  Drugs, human smuggling, etc and they kill without batting an eye.

I get it about what you are thinking,  but you're not one of us. Please don't take that as an insult..We take private property whether it's ours or someone else's seriously.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Kraken said:


> I'm not sure I would kill someone to defend my property, unless someone's life depended upon that property. Shooting trespassers and details of castle doctrine laws vary state, as do use of force in public and duty to retreat laws.



No ill intentions when I say this. Rural areas are a bit different.  Law enforcement is 40 or more mins away.....if they hurry.  Most even in Canada have a rifle or shotgun in their truck or ATV. No way I am letting them get to it! Meth and opioid's are a real problem.  I'm not taking that risk!  Killing someone would be absolutely awful, but it's better them than me. I didn't seek them out, they came to my property. If you haven't trained and already accepted that possibility....you will be ineffective and doing what is necessary. As well you are a liability as you won't be able to keep cool and make the right decision in a stressful situation.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Story About rural drug use and what can get you killed. 


A local farmer and county employee named Scott was driving home from work. A 17 yo asshole drugged up kid rear ended him and took off. We all know his truck.... So he went to his house.   When he tried to ask the kids parents to pay so he could avoid a police report.....mom pulled a gun and shot towards him. Since it was a county truck with a bullet hole in it the police were called.  Mom and son were arrested. As soon as them bonded out. The followed Scot to the local grocery store and the whole family pulled hatchets and hacked him up so bad he had to be revived.  He has never been the same since.  It he was any farther from the hospital and if every didn't fall in line that day he would be dead.  He won't ever be the same again between the brain damage and disfigurement.  


So when I run into this family ( happens as I live at the trail head) I have a round in the chamber and the hammer cocked.  On step on my farm and I won't think twice! 

They only got a year and are back to the same shit! 

There are lots of people like that out there.


----------



## Hughinn

Joliver said:


> Oh hell. "Man love Thursday." It's real. Bacha bazi....or "dancing boys." Thursday precedes the muslim's day of rest. So, Thursday night...boy butthole beware. I never shook indig hands...ever.
> 
> I remember one dude saying that brass apparently said: "we going to piss off her uncle and lose a choke point in the [valley] because this bitch wants to wear Levi jeans? No fucking way."
> 
> And even if you did have her tribal uncle arrested for murder by the ANA police-- he just got finished raping a bunch of 11 year olds on CIA supplied Viagra. Lmfao!!!  Viagra was one of the most useful bribes over there. Money often meant nothing...but the ability to get back in the rape biz was a game changer.
> 
> Hell, one SF guy was kicked out of the military for beating the shit out of an ANA guy for raping a boy while people were waiting outside his tent for a high level meeting. The operators wife leaked the story and the outcry saved his place in SF...but his career was destroyed and he eventually got out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beret Who Beat Up Afghan Officer for Raping Boy Can Stay in Army (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> The Army made the decision after lawmakers called for the full reinstatement of Sgt. First Class Charles Martland, who helped beat up the commander in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com




Not to mention that after spending trillions of dollars and thousands of American lives to defeat an enemy the propoganda networks told us was worse than Satan himself and had to defeated at all costs.....

The US allies itself with Al queda in Syria









						17 Years After 9/11, the US is Allied with Al Qaeda in Syria and Yemen
					

The US' stance towards terrorists shifts from enemy to ally depending on political expediency and Washington’s geopolitical goals.




					www.mintpressnews.com
				




Then after spending twenty years of war in Afghanistan to defeat the Taliban, a group were told was so evil and oppressive that they just couldn't be allowed to rule the Afghan people, 
a teary eyed Barak Obama told us we had to replace them ,   so after trillions of dollars and thousands of people dead, we replaced the Taliban with...the Taliban. 

No, the American government is not the good guys.  

This government is not benevolent.  

But they're not synonymous with the American people


----------



## Hughinn

Kraken said:


> The WW II allies were clearly the "good guys", where "good" is a relative term. Despite being the good guys, the good guys did some horrific things. Most necessary, but some not so much. And Stalin was much worse than the US and the UK. Along the lines of doing horrid things, the firebombing of Dresden comes to mind, and looking back whatever slight good it did toward advancing the end of the war, if any, was vastly outweighed by the death and destruction of civilians.
> 
> Two (I guess somewhat sanctimonious - sorry) points:
> 
> 1 - Even the best people, governments and organizations can do very bad things from time to time. These are composed of flawed humans (we are all flawed), and further hampered by those flaws which are too often magnified by group think.
> 
> 2 - When looking at things like this, it's important to consider what was known and understood at the time, the current events, the circumstances not only as they were then, but as they were understood then. This does not always explain or justify horrid events, but could mitigate them. Not always, but it needs to be considered.




I just have a problem with certain things. 

For example, it bothers me that our government allowed the rape of little boys by Afghan security forces on US military bases.  
It bothers me that our own intelligence services smuggle drugs and traffic people.
It bothers me that our own news networks spin propoganda and spread disinformation intentionally.  Often covering up and running interference for Democrat party elites. 

And I'm just not okay with it.   
Because I do believe that personal conduct and beliefs have something to do with how things work out.  

Know what I mean?


----------



## Nodus1

lifter6973 said:


> They are Canadian brah


Well, then Honk! Honk! and Viva Frei!



silentlemon1011 said:


> You can condemn Putin without thinking you're the righteous one.
> 
> I condemn the man 100%
> and yeah, hes doing terrible things.
> 
> Which are all AGAINST our interests.... as such, we should stop him.
> 
> 
> Look, I've used the smallest words I could on this one
> If you cant pickup what I'm putting down/read my mail.... then there is literally nothing i can possibly say .... or rephrase what I've already said, to make you understand.....
> 
> I'll try a summary
> 
> We need to stop Russia, because it is against U.S/Western interests.
> 
> Not because we are world police or the righteous party.


Instead of worrying about big words or small words, think about using less words. I agree with the first part of what you wrote. As far as not being the world's police - that's a complicated subject, with layers upon layers of nuance. As far as the righteous party, or "good guy" syndrome, I never brought that up- so you can pack that straw-man away.



Test_subject said:


> It is relevant, though. His argument was that it didn’t happen, so the numerous instances of it happening punch huge holes in his argument.


You're reading the imaginary internet, then. You have consistently brought up shit that is irrelevant and/or ascribing things to me which I didn't write. You've become a bore.


----------



## Methyl mike

Hughinn said:


> I agree Mike that's not technically a war.
> 
> But I've got to wonder if it actually wasn't very well planned on somebody's part.
> 
> Joe Biden's administration comprises people like William burns, Victoria Nuland and his own secretary of state Anthony blinken that have all been saying since the 90s that ukrains membership to nato would cause Russia to go to war.
> 
> Not to mention George Keenan and Henry kissanger, both of which have been on record speaking to biden personally on various committee's during his tenure as senator about the Ukrainian nato expansion and the Russian line in the sand.
> 
> Yet for some reason...Joe Biden as obamas vp pushed for Ukraine to join nato.
> 
> Joe biden as president,  one of his first foreign policy actions was to put Ukraine on a fast track to nato,after his son and himself accepting millions in bribes from the Ukraine in the form of cushy no show jobs and donations to his campaign.
> 
> This might very well be a planned out war after all.    Just not on Russias part.
> 
> 🤔


I've been saying this for weeks now. I got the endgame wrong, basically I saw Putin removed from power and a US friendly puppet democracy Installed and we all profit, in the end Russia's poor decision has net overall good. 

Sadly it's just going to end with a shit ton loss of life and human suffering. Russia asserts themselves that they will act against NATO/western aggression, and a bunch of people died in the process.

I'm pissed, to be honest with you, because Putin is a dictator for a reason, of course if you push him he will push back. We should have dealt with Russia in a different way and avoided all this loss of life. I do blame Biden, he knew about the troop buildup and knew what was coming, at that point negotiate that's your job! Compromise or deal with Putin ruthlessly. Biden did neither, his responses have been slow and Luke warm. I do not approve.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Nodus1 said:


> Well, then Honk! Honk! and Viva Frei!
> 
> 
> Instead of worrying about big words or small words, think about using less words. I agree with the first part of what you wrote. As far as not being the world's police - that's a complicated subject, with layers upon layers of nuance. As far as the righteous party, or "good guy" syndrome, I never brought that up- so you can pack that straw-man away.
> 
> 
> You're reading the imaginary internet, then. You have consistently brought up shit that is irrelevant and/or ascribing things to me which I didn't write. You've become a bore.



Incorrect
You used too many words

In the same post you outright condemned Russias action, then did an immediate comparison to the peaceful non invasive action of the U.S.
Just because you didnt think out what you wrote and the implications, doesnt mean my argument is a strawman one.

And yeah, Canada is fascist, we shouldnt be able to say shit anymore


----------



## Test_subject

Nodus1 said:


> You're reading the imaginary internet, then. You have consistently brought up shit that is irrelevant and/or ascribing things to me which I didn't write. You've become a bore.


Says the guy responding to a post that I’ve already forgotten about.


----------



## Methyl mike

Swiper. said:


> What if some country drops a nuke on The United States where Biden and Harris are and they’re dead now. who has the codes to launch a counter attack with our nukes?
> 
> I assume there’s something set in place where there’s multiple “footballs” around the country with or near high-level military personnel?


First of all our entire government has an established hierarchy which assures some person can be looked at to assume command. 

Secondly our military is built on redundancy on top of redundancy, we do not need a functioning white house for our military to protect us. 

Thirdly we monitor the skies the oceans the internet etc you are not getting any nuclear weapons anywhere near this country without our knowledge and wherever that nuke(s) came from will resemble a glass fish bowl in about 30 minutes from the time you launch. (You being the hostile country)

Also we have tremendous anti missile tech protecting us, not just anti missile land based systems we have radar and guidance tracking jammers EMP devices out in the ocean it would take basically most of russias nuclear arsenal to actually inflict massive damage here. 

Hypothetical no situation, Russia launches nukes at America. What happens? Firstly their arsenal is roughly 1500 ready to fire nukes, some land based some on submarines. 

At best 30% of Russias nuclear arsenal are actually capable of reaching their target and detonating. At BEST. 

So we can say mmm 600 and I'm being generous 600 nuclear missiles are ready to be launched and actually work. 

Of them how many could reach the US? I'm not sure but it's definitely not all 600, I would guess a couple hundred maybe. At best.

The land based missiles reside in underground silos and we for sure know their locations. If Russia makes the call we will be aware of their arming their nukes and getting them ready to fire. At that point we will be in the process of destroying the silos and any missiles that actually manage to launch we will be targeting with everything we have got. 

The rest of their stockpile is divided between their 40 or so nuclear submarines and mobile launch vehicles they keep hidden under trees and bushes so our satellites can't see them. 

I would guess, this is a somewhat educated guess, if Russia threw everything they had at us 40 missiles would be heading our way. Nuclear payloads vary, but most are somewhat small not the city busters you imagine but each capable of destroying several square city blocks. Vaporized. But the nukes are not heading to cities they are going to strike our military installations and they hope our missile silos. To try and stop our second strike. 

Forty nukes total I guess 18 get shot down and mAybe a few more we snag with other measures. 20 get through, unfortunately. That I think is realistic. 

While those 20 are heading this way our submarine fleet is launching enough nukes to level most of Russia. They will not survive, our return fire will reduce the country to ash and rubble. Loss of life catastrophic, starvation and nuclear fallout kills survivors for a decade. 

We suffer the same fate here, unfortunately. 

It is not a pretty picture.

What's worrisome is that Russia now has hypersonic missiles that can be nuclear equipped, Putin needs to be dealt with carefully because if he feels confident he can neutralize our second strike capabilities and these hypersonic missiles he believes give him advantage there is a very good chance he will use them. 

That's my opinion, the whole post is just my uneducated  opinion really.


----------



## Nodus1

silentlemon1011 said:


> Incorrect
> You used too many words
> 
> In the same post you outright condemned Russias action, then did an immediate comparison to the peaceful non invasive action of the U.S.
> Just because you didnt think out what you wrote and the implications, doesnt mean my argument is a strawman one.
> 
> And yeah, Canada is fascist, we shouldnt be able to say shit anymore


My point is Russia is a shitty neighbor. They have a history of being a shitty neighbor and, more relevant, they are a shitty neighbor right now, today. If you think Russia's treatment of it's neighbors is akin to the US's treatment of theirs then you just go on believing that. There's no fixing you. I have NEVER said or implied that the US is pure as the driven snow, but what the US did 160 years ago between The Nueces and The Rio Grand, or what they did yesterday in Afganistan, has fuck all to do with the price of borscht in Kiev today.

Now the US does have a fucked up foreign policy and the people currently running it have to take a large amount of responsibility for the mess that is taking place, but I won't let my disdain for the current administration translate to sympathy for Putin, or worse yet elevate Putin as some sort of proxy against Biden, which sometimes I feel is happening here.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Nodus1 said:


> My point is Russia is a shitty neighbor. They have a history of being a shitty neighbor and, more relevant, they are a shitty neighbor right now, today. If you think Russia's treatment of it's neighbors is akin to the US's treatment of theirs then you just go on believing that. There's no fixing you. I have NEVER said or implied that the US is pure as the driven snow, but what the US did 160 years ago between The Nueces and The Rio Grand, or what they did yesterday in Afganistan, has fuck all to do with the price of borscht in Kiev today.
> 
> Now the US does have a fucked up foreign policy and the people currently running it have to take a large amount of responsibility for the mess that is taking place, but I won't let my disdain for the current administration translate to sympathy for Putin, or worse yet elevate Putin as some sort of proxy against Biden, which sometimes I feel is happening here.



Much better
Yes
Russia is a shitty neighbor
U.S is also shitty, the only difference is distance.

No one has sympathy for Putin, hes a grade A asshole.

It's more difficult to blame a U.S president (Any of them) because the beaurocrat swamp is more far reaching, wheras it's easy to target Putin because the Russian Government doesnt sneeze without his permission, so if Russia doesn't something bad, you can be sure that Putin is to blame


----------



## Nodus1

silentlemon1011 said:


> Much better
> Yes
> Russia is a shitty neighbor
> U.S is also shitty, the only difference is distance.
> 
> No one has sympathy for Putin, hes a grade A asshole.
> 
> It's more difficult to blame a U.S president (Any of them) because the beaurocrat swamp is more far reaching, wheras it's easy to target Putin because the Russian Government doesnt sneeze without his permission, so if Russia doesn't something bad, you can be sure that Putin is to blame


So just some good, old fashioned America bashing from north of the border? Cool. You could have just said that from the onset. Your response implies that the US is just as shitty as Russia. I find that laughable. Or maybe I'm just a starry-eyed patriot, drunk on chips and soda.


----------



## Test_subject

Nodus1 said:


> So just some good, old fashioned America bashing from north of the border? Cool. You could have just said that from the onset. Your response implies that the US is just as shitty as Russia. I find that laughable. Or maybe I'm just a starry-eyed patriot, drunk on chips and soda.


He actually said that he supported the US if you had bothered to read…

Not everything is a binary “good or bad” situation. That was essentially the whole point of the conversation.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Nodus1 said:


> My point is Russia is a shitty neighbor. They have a history of being a shitty neighbor and, more relevant, they are a shitty neighbor right now, today. If you think Russia's treatment of it's neighbors is akin to the US's treatment of theirs then you just go on believing that. There's no fixing you. I have NEVER said or implied that the US is pure as the driven snow, but what the US did 160 years ago between The Nueces and The Rio Grand, or what they did yesterday in Afganistan, has fuck all to do with the price of borscht in Kiev today.
> 
> Now the US does have a fucked up foreign policy and the people currently running it have to take a large amount of responsibility for the mess that is taking place, but I won't let my disdain for the current administration translate to sympathy for Putin, or worse yet elevate Putin as some sort of proxy against Biden, which sometimes I feel is happening here.



Much better
Yes
Russia is a shitty neighbor
U.S is also shitty, the only difference is distance.

No one has sympathy for Putin, hes a grade A asshole.

It's more difficult to blame a U.S president (Any of them) because the beaurocrat swamp is more far reaching, wheras it's easy to target Putin because the Russian Government doesnt sneeze without his permission, so if Russia doesn't something bad


----------



## silentlemon1011

Nodus1 said:


> So just some good, old fashioned America bashing from north of the border? Cool. You could have just said that from the onset. Your response implies that the US is just as shitty as Russia. I find that laughable. Or maybe I'm just a starry-eyed patriot, drunk on chips and soda.



Probably are
But you didn't bother and/or couldn't read what I said, so.... theres always that.


Test_subject said:


> He actually said that he supported the US if you had bothered to read…
> 
> Not everything is a binary “good or bad” situation. That was essentially the whole point of the conversation.



No, his reading and writing comprehension is severely lacking I've determined he isnt even 100% sure of the complete meaning and implications of what he has written, let alone what I've written

Not a bad chap tho, I like him... just needs to peruse the entire works of Shakespeare and maybe read "The once and future King" to get a grasp of sentances and paragraphs having layered/complex and multiple meanings.


----------



## Swiper.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507975846384082945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507975823290216448








						Shocking Videos Allegedly Show Ukrainians Shooting And Torturing Russian POWs
					

Videos that surfaced late last night purportedly show members of the Ukrainian military shooting Russian POWs in the knees and beating them senseless. Several correspondents from around the world have called on the International Criminal Court, which Ukraine has invited into their country, to...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Bro Bundy

a whole lot of death for no reason


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> a whole lot of death for no reason


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Fuck em both.


----------



## Hughinn

Methyl mike said:


> I've been saying this for weeks now. I got the endgame wrong, basically I saw Putin removed from power and a US friendly puppet democracy Installed and we all profit, in the end Russia's poor decision has net overall good.
> 
> Sadly it's just going to end with a shit ton loss of life and human suffering. Russia asserts themselves that they will act against NATO/western aggression, and a bunch of people died in the process.
> 
> I'm pissed, to be honest with you, because Putin is a dictator for a reason, of course if you push him he will push back. We should have dealt with Russia in a different way and avoided all this loss of life. I do blame Biden, he knew about the troop buildup and knew what was coming, at that point negotiate that's your job! Compromise or deal with Putin ruthlessly. Biden did neither, his responses have been slow and Luke warm. I do not approve.



Unfortunately, Joe Biden seems to have no interest to stop or deescalate this conflict. 

Which obviously means he wanted it from the start.   The bribes he got from Ukraine in the 2008-2016 term are more than likely pushing his decision making for the time being.  

We should have dealt with Russia differently indeed.  Going all the way back to fall of the Soviet Union.   If we had helped the Russian people who overthrew the Soviet Union themselves, instead of letting people like Joe Biden, push thier faces in the mud and the world monetary fund ass fuck them.   

Maybe we wouldn't be dealing with a Putin.  
Just like our government created Saddam huessain, Osama bin laden and Assad.   
They created Putin by ass fucking the Russian people after the collapse of the Soviet Union. 

Then you've got that stupid bastard Joe Biden, getting bribes from both sides and playing them against each other in Ukraine


----------



## Methyl mike

Hughinn said:


> Unfortunately, Joe Biden seems to have no interest to stop or deescalate this conflict.
> 
> Which obviously means he wanted it from the start.   The bribes he got from Ukraine in the 2008-2016 term are more than likely pushing his decision making for the time being.
> 
> We should have dealt with Russia differently indeed.  Going all the way back to fall of the Soviet Union.   If we had helped the Russian people who overthrew the Soviet Union themselves, instead of letting people like Joe Biden, push thier faces in the mud and the world monetary fund ass fuck them.
> 
> Maybe we wouldn't be dealing with a Putin.
> Just like our government created Saddam huessain, Osama bin laden and Assad.
> They created Putin by ass fucking the Russian people after the collapse of the Soviet Union.
> 
> Then you've got that stupid bastard Joe Biden, getting bribes from both sides and playing them against each other in Ukraine


Idk what the truth really is anymore.  I'm just happy being a bodybuilder and reading you guys and your witty banter. It's better than television.


----------



## Kraken

silentlemon1011 said:


> That's the thing
> The basic premise is... someone is in my house.
> I've told them to get the fuck on the ground
> 
> .



Oh I don't take issue with any of this, or the comments that followed from you guys in rural America. Honestly, similar arguments can be made for people in the city.

I said I would not shoot someone over property, others make their own choice based on their situation, local laws, whatever.

For sure if someone is in your house, absolutely assume that (1) they knew you were there when they came in and (2) a person who would do that is extremely dangerous. This is not a property issue.

Years ago I knew a liberal who wouldn't have a gun in his house. I was there with others visiting, he and his wife, me and mine, other friends. He was boasting that if someone came into his house, "I can take em." Then he said "If they have a gun they can have what they want." I replied, "What of they want Dawn? (His wife). No reply, end of discussion.


----------



## Test_subject

Kraken said:


> Oh I don't take issue with any of this, or the comments that followed from you guys in rural America. Honestly, similar arguments can be made for people in the city.
> 
> I said I would not shoot someone over property, others make their own choice based on their situation, local laws, whatever.
> 
> For sure if someone is in your house, absolutely assume that (1) they knew you were there when they came in and (2) a person who would do that is extremely dangerous. This is not a property issue.
> 
> Years ago I knew a liberal who wouldn't have a gun in his house. I was there with others visiting, he and his wife, me and mine, other friends. He was boasting that if someone came into his house, "I can take em." Then he said "If they have a gun they can have what they want." I replied, "What of that want Dawn? (His wide). No reply, end of discussion.


The way I look at it is if someone is in your house against your will or without your permission, it’s their own damn fault if they catch some lead. 

Don’t want to get shot?  Stay out of people’s houses unless they invite you in. Simple solution.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> The way I look at it is if someone is in your house against your will or without your permission, it’s their own damn fault if they catch some lead.
> 
> Don’t want to get shot?  Stay out of people’s houses unless they invite you in. Simple solution.


LOL and don't give me shit and say I shot em cuz he was black. I'd shoot them if they were purple or yellow or whatever the fuck. Don't be coming into my safe spot trying to steal my shit. Nothing enrages me more.

Outside though, IDK, Im more worried about getting on the wrong side of the law. I don't know enough.


----------



## Kraken

lifter6973 said:


> Outside though, IDK, Im more worried about getting on the wrong side of the law. I don't know enough.



Bottom line, out in public, don't shoot someone unless (1) you're legitimately and honestly frightened for yourself or someone else and (2) you or someone else is in legitimate danger of experiencing grave bodily harm or death. If you can safely retreat, then do so, even if you're in Florida or another state that have removed that requirement. Do you really want to shoot someone if you do not absolutely have to? Know that you took a life? Undergo the investigation and potential charges and all the emotional and financial costs associated with that? If you shoot someone black, do you want yourself and your family harassed by ANTIFA and BLM terrorists? Many people talk tough but it's a big fucking deal. 

There are a bunch of legal triggers around this that NRA trainers (like me) teach people, but really, if you can satisfy the above, vast majority of time you'll be okay if you do have to shoot.


----------



## Methyl mike

Tragic isn't it?


Bro Bundy said:


> a whole lot of death for no reason


----------



## Joliver

For the love of everything holy...I hate bumping this thread...but I feel I have to.

Russia is mainly communicating with the french, but every country that buys Russian energy is being told to go buy Russian rubles on the open market to buy Russian gas. 

Look at the exchange rate. It's essentially pinning the ruble to discounted energy....and unchaining it from the dollar. 




If Russia can beat the US sanctions like this...china will be emboldened. Russia is china's "Canary in the coal mine."


----------



## Bro Bundy

I saw a video of Ukrainians shooting Russian pow in the balls then calling their mothers on FaceTime to show them ...


----------



## white ape

Bro Bundy said:


> I saw a video of Ukrainians shooting Russian pow in the balls then calling their mothers on FaceTime to show them ...


Ive seen a lot of jacked up stuff from the Ukrainians during this deal


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> I saw a video of Ukrainians shooting Russian pow in the balls then calling their mothers on FaceTime to show them ...


Sounds like something I would want to to do except call their moms on facetime then shoot em in the nuts on facetime.


----------



## Cochino

Bro Bundy said:


> I saw a video of Ukrainians shooting Russian pow in the balls then calling their mothers on FaceTime to show them ...


Thats a pretty fucked up and a cowardly thing to do.
The guy is a a defenseless POW. 
Ask yourself if you would like your mom to witness the same thing happening to you? Fuck that shit,  I would obliterate those cowards.


----------



## white ape

Cochino said:


> Thats a pretty fucked up and a cowardly thing to do.
> The guy is a a defenseless POW.
> Ask yourself if you would like your mom to witness the same thing happening to you? Fuck that shit,  I would obliterate those cowards.


the more I see from this ordeal the more I side with Russia.


----------



## Cochino

white ape said:


> the more I see from this ordeal the more I side with Russia.


Seriously think about it. With war you want to be stern, but in the end create peace and respect win or lose.

Even if The Ukraine comes out of this, there will be hate from the Russian people and most of the civilized world. They're essentially fucking themselves in the ass and showing the world what ruthless pussies they are.
I wish I had one of those cowards in front of me now. I would break his fucking jaw for starters.


----------



## Swiper.

“Biden used cheat sheet while doubling down on unscripted message to oust Putin”









						Biden used cheat sheet while doubling down on unscripted message to oust Putin
					

He shouldn’t be in power. People like this shouldn’t be ruling countries, but they do. The fact is they do, but it doesn’t mean I can’t express my outrage about it.” said President Biden.




					nypost.com


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> Seriously think about it. With war you want to be stern, but in the end create peace and respect win or lose.
> 
> Even if The Ukraine comes out of this, there will be hate from the Russian people and most of the civilized world. They're essentially fucking themselves in the ass and showing the world what ruthless pussies they are.
> I wish I had one of those cowards in front of me now. I would break his fucking jaw for starters.


I’m not really taking a side in this clusterfuck, but maiming POWs is reprehensible.


----------



## Achilleus

Wait, your telling me, people commit evil acts in times of chaotic war? This must have been the first and only time this has happened. Surely, right?

Not like American troops did fucked up things during Vietnam. Or Japanese did fucked up things to Chinese during their invasion. Or any other time war has broke out. Surely, when emotions are high with death surrounding them it doesn’t affect people to do barbaric things. No way some evil people are capable of doing evil when things are chaotic.

Ok sarcasm aside. Anyone who commits barbaric acts like that should be jailed and or executed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cochino

Achilleus said:


> Wait, your telling me, people commit evil acts in times of chaotic war? This must have been the first and only time this has happened. Surely, right?
> 
> Not like American troops did fucked up things during Vietnam. Or Japanese did fucked up things to Chinese during their invasion. Or any other time war has broke out. Surely, when emotions are high with death surrounding them it doesn’t affect people to do barbaric things. No way some evil people are capable of doing evil when things are chaotic.
> 
> Ok sarcasm aside. Anyone who commits barbaric acts like that should be jailed and or executed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course they do in the heat of battle,  but when you have a defenseless POW who has already been detained and is no longer a threat,  to do what they did if true, are nothing but cowardly pieces of shit. 

I can understand in the heat of battle  killing innocent civilians,  but that still doesn't make it right.

40 + years ago we didn't have the technology to make surgical strikes.

Just because other countries do it today, still doesn't make it right.

Hypothetical question: If I captured you and sent a video to your mom showing her  son is detained and will be so until the end of the war. He's a prisinor and will be treated as such.
Or.
Hey mom look at this. I'm shooting your son in the balls. Haha that motherfucker is hurting while she sees the suffering he's going through.

She won't like either scenario but the first one will show respect. The second one will show rage and hate for which those countries will have irreparable consequences.  IOW they will always be at war even through so called peaceful times.


----------



## Cochino

Joliver said:


> For the love of everything holy...I hate bumping this thread...but I feel I have to.
> 
> Russia is mainly communicating with the french, but every country that buys Russian energy is being told to go buy Russian rubles on the open market to buy Russian gas.
> 
> Look at the exchange rate. It's essentially pinning the ruble to discounted energy....and unchaining it from the dollar.
> 
> View attachment 20131
> 
> 
> If Russia can beat the US sanctions like this...china will be emboldened. Russia is china's "Canary in the coal mine."


Well why wouldn't they. Its the smart thing to do while our administration sits on its ass and begs other people for energy.

People are going batshit crazy about the devaluation of our dollar and with good reason, but there is a simple cure.

The US sits on a shit ton of fossil fuel and with the discovery of new sources and the technology of things like horizontal drilling, we could open the oil market up and out produce the rest of the world and literally force them back on the petro dollar.
 Us (we, notice I didn't direct this at anybody) average Americans are stupid.


----------



## Kraken

Cochino said:


> ...  to do what they did if true ...


Right... IF true.


----------



## Cochino

Kraken said:


> Right... IF true.


Exactly.  I find it hard to believe that there would be so much hate between the citizens and even soilders.

My gut instinct tells me neither side (citizens and soilders) really want this war.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> Exactly.  I find it hard to believe that there would be so much hate between the citizens and even soilders.
> 
> My gut instinct tells me neither side (citizens and soilders) really want this war.





white ape said:


> the more I see from this ordeal the more I side with Russia.




I completely agree with both y'all.  

The fact of the matter is, our own leadership instigated this war.    They could have prevented it easily.   Instead they did everything they could to agitate it. 
Joe Biden personally made millions of dollars from Ukrain.   His crackhead son being paid millions of dollars for a no show bullshit Job was obviously for no other reason than to bribe Joe Biden. 

And instead of helping the Ukranian people in the millions of different ways he could, he stuffed thier faces in the mud and picked their pockets while dangling a NATO membership under their noses that he knew damn well would provoke this exact response from Russia. 

It's fucked up.   The people who supported that bastard need to be paying attention to this.


----------



## nissan11

What does it mean when the oil company CEO says "shareholders and lenders continue to demand a return on capital"?









						Gas prices are high. Oil CEOs reveal why they're not drilling more
					

The US oil industry doesn't appear to be in any rush to come to the rescue of Americans struggling with high gas prices. Oil company CEOs say Wall Street is to blame.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Test_subject

nissan11 said:


> What does it mean when the oil company CEO says "shareholders and lenders continue to demand a return on capital"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gas prices are high. Oil CEOs reveal why they're not drilling more
> 
> 
> The US oil industry doesn't appear to be in any rush to come to the rescue of Americans struggling with high gas prices. Oil company CEOs say Wall Street is to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



_“We’re keeping prices high to drive share values up by increasing profits.  Go fuck yourselves and your families.”_

That’s about the gist of it.


----------



## nissan11

I thought the high gas price was because of Biden?


----------



## Test_subject

nissan11 said:


> I thought the high gas price was because of Biden?


Biden is the president of every country in the world. Of course it’s 100% his fault.


----------



## nissan11

But in that article the oil executive said the reason they arent using their approved permits to drill is because shareholders are worried fuel prices will fall again soon.


----------



## TODAY

nissan11 said:


> But in that article the oil executive said the reason they arent using their approved permits to drill is because shareholders are worried fuel prices will fall again soon.


Don't be fooled,

"Shareholder" is code for Democrat Elite


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Just because there are permits doesn't mean there is oil.......test holes are drilled and sometimes come back as not worth.....


----------



## Cochino

nissan11 said:


> But in that article the oil executive said the reason they arent using their approved permits to drill is because shareholders are worried fuel prices will fall again soon.


Those permits are for exploration. Exploration costs money.

What they don’t tell you is that the oil companies can't  afford to get the oil out of the ground due to Biden's regulations.

The only oil that is coming out of the ground right now is the wells that were drilled before Biden took office. Once those wells are capped, they will be stacked,  so yeah this is Biden's fault.

Oil companies would love to drill and would make a lot of money on $100+ barrel of oil.

Thats like telling a farmer, hey go ahead a plant your crop.  Fettilize it, cultivate,  spray the herbicide and spend your money growing it.

You just won't be able to harvest and sell it.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I thought the high gas price was because of Biden?





Test_subject said:


> Biden is the president of every country in the world. Of course it’s 100% his fault.





nissan11 said:


> But in that article the oil executive said the reason they arent using their approved permits to drill is because shareholders are worried fuel prices will fall again soon.




I'm starting to believe you're just being a smart ass about all of this @nissan11 

Look, Joe Biden curbing domestic production helped increase oil prices.  Nobody disputes this. 

But that's not the only reason they're so high.  It's certainly one of them. His additional regulations and extraction fees also drove it up.  To be fair, so did external factors to some degree. 

Exploratory drilling is not producing oil supply for fucks sake.  It's an investment venture that has to hold the promise, or possibly of a large capital return. 

Obviously the oil executive doesn't feel like the risk is warranted on the permitted lands Joe Biden has issued vs the possibility of not  finding oil or finding very little


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I'm starting to believe you're just being a smart ass about all of this @nissan11
> 
> Look, Joe Biden curbing domestic production helped increase oil prices.  Nobody disputes this.
> 
> But that's not the only reason they're so high.  It's certainly one of them. His additional regulations and extraction fees also drove it up.  To be fair, so did external factors to some degree.
> 
> Exploratory drilling is not producing oil supply for fucks sake.  It's an investment venture that has to hold the promise, or possibly of a large capital return.
> 
> Obviously the oil executive doesn't feel like the risk is warranted on the permitted lands Joe Biden has issued vs the possibility of not  finding oil or finding very little


I don't think he is being a smartass. He is simply questioning whether everything wrong in the world is because of Biden and the Democrats which is basically what you post every day.


----------



## white ape

Achilleus said:


> Wait, your telling me, people commit evil acts in times of chaotic war? This must have been the first and only time this has happened. Surely, right?
> 
> Not like American troops did fucked up things during Vietnam. Or Japanese did fucked up things to Chinese during their invasion. Or any other time war has broke out. Surely, when emotions are high with death surrounding them it doesn’t affect people to do barbaric things. No way some evil people are capable of doing evil when things are chaotic.
> 
> Ok sarcasm aside. Anyone who commits barbaric acts like that should be jailed and or executed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally get what you're saying. I always thought about storming the beaches of Normandy, get to the top of the hill and the Germans surrender. Yeah I am pretty sure many of those surrendering were killed. 

It's the access to technology and media. Also a fight in a modern country. I would have never had a cell phone on me in Iraq or Afghanistan. No cell service. I am sure that the same things would have happened there if they were to capture Americans and would have been able to live stream back to that captured persons loved ones.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> I don't think he is being a smartass. He is simply questioning whether everything wrong in the world is because of Biden and the Democrats which is basically what you post every day.



Unfortunately, some people refuse to admit that democrat party fossil fuel policies and gas prices are unquestionably tied together


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> Unfortunately, some people refuse to admit that democrat party fossil fuel policies and gas prices are unquestionably tied together


Gas prices are going up all over the world. Check out the prices in Europe when you have a minute. No DNC over there.


----------



## Nodus1

Bro Bundy said:


> I saw a video of Ukrainians shooting Russian pow in the balls then calling their mothers on FaceTime to show them ...


War is Hell.


----------



## Iron1

Nodus1 said:


> War is Hell.


*Burns:* Well, everybody knows, ‘war is Hell.’
*Hunnicutt:* Remember, you heard it hear last.
*Hawkeye:* War isn’t Hell. War is war, and Hell is Hell. And of the two, war is a lot worse.
*Father Mulcahy:* How do you figure that, Hawkeye?
*Hawkeye:* Easy, Father. Tell me, who goes to Hell?
*Father Mulcahy:* Um, sinners, I believe.
*Hawkeye:* Exactly. There are no innocent bystanders in Hell, but war is chock full of them – little kids, cripples, old ladies. In fact, except for a few of the brass, almost everybody involved is an innocent bystander.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Gas prices are going up all over the world. Check out the prices in Europe when you have a minute. No DNC over there.



Oh my god, you can't be serious.  Enough of the democrat party talking points.  Most of the time they contradict common sense. 

Oil is a worldwide commodity test.  


One country lowers it's output, or in our case goes from producing energy to importing energy, the rest of the world feels the effect. 

Stop it already.


----------



## TODAY

Some of you need to read up









						OPEC - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> Oh my god, you can't be serious.
> 
> Oil is a worldwide commodity test.
> 
> One country lowers it's output, the rest of the world feels the effect.
> 
> Stop it already.


Oil is, but gas is refined locally in most countries.

The price of oil right now is very low compared to the price of gas.  The price of oil was very similar to what it is now in 2015 and the price of gas was not even remotely close to what it is now.  It was averaging $2.50ish a gallon depending on the state.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> Those permits are for exploration. Exploration costs money.
> 
> What they don’t tell you is that the oil companies can't  afford to get the oil out of the ground due to Biden's regulations.
> 
> The only oil that is coming out of the ground right now is the wells that were drilled before Biden took office. Once those wells are capped, they will be stacked,  so yeah this is Biden's fault.
> 
> Oil companies would love to drill and would make a lot of money on $100+ barrel of oil.
> 
> Thats like telling a farmer, hey go ahead a plant your crop.  Fettilize it, cultivate,  spray the herbicide and spend your money growing it.
> 
> You just won't be able to harvest and sell it.





Test_subject said:


> Oil is, but gas is refined locally in most countries.
> 
> The price of oil right now is very low compared to the price of gas.  The price of oil was very similar to what it is now in 2015 and the price of gas was not even remotely close to what it is now.




Again, common sense. 

Most of the oil consumed around the world is produced in the same refineries.   

Whether that refinery has to import it from halfway around the world, or pull it from a local pipeline. 

Which one do you think is more expensive for refineries to produce?


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> Again, common sense.
> 
> Most of the oil consumed around the world is produced in the same refineries.
> 
> Whether that refinery has to import it from halfway around the world, or pull it from a local pipeline.
> 
> Which one do you think is more expensive?


Crude oil isn’t produced in any refinery. That’s why it’s called “crude” oil.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Crude oil isn’t produced in any refinery. That’s why it’s called “crude” oil.



Oh god test.  Are you intentionally playing dumb here?   
You gotta be. 

You're a smart guy. 

Crude oil has to be refined in  refineries.

Whether it's shipped halfway around the world or pull up from a local pipeline.   Which is easier for a refinery to aquire?

You know all this.  I know you do.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Some of you need to read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPEC - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



Everyone knows what OPEC is.

I would hope


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> Oh god test.  Are you intentionally playing dumb here?
> You gotta be.
> 
> You're a smart guy.
> 
> Crude oil has to be refined in  refineries.
> 
> Whether it's shipped halfway around the world or pull up from a local pipeline.   Which is easier for a refinery to aquire?
> 
> You know all this.  I know you do.


Crude oil is refined INTO component petroleum products in refineries. Crude oil itself is by definition unrefined.  That’s literally what crude oil means.

Again, (crude) oil prices in 2015 were about the same as they are today, but gas prices were about half of what they are today. 

But the price of oil is the problem?  What?


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> Everyone knows what OPEC is.
> 
> I would hope


Some of these recent posts would suggest that while they may know what it is, they likely have no idea how it works


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Gas prices are going up all over the world. Check out the prices in Europe when you have a minute. No DNC over there.


Oil and gas is a global market. The US was producing and exporting under Trump. They were supplying Europe with natural gas squeezing Putin. OPEC wasn't setting the price under Trump.

Biden came in with his green policies and said himself that we would cut down on producing fossil fuel because it was bad for the environment.  

Green energy is simply not a feasible source at this point and even Joe knows that, but there are politicians that invested in clean energy companies that are getting some handsome dividends.

The world is still using the same amount of oil. Seriously if Biden is for clean energy does he think oil coming out of the ground in Saudi Arabia is any cleaner than oil drilled here? Not to mention it has to be loaded on ships that burn a shit ton of fossil fuel to get it here.

The Saudis don't respect Biden. They won't even return his phone calls. We're buying oil from rouge nations such as Iran and Venezuela and guess who is brokering that for us? The Russians because Iran won't talk to us.

Russia has become stronger as a direct result of Biden's energy policies as well. Look where Western Europe is now buying their gas. You guessed it. Russia.

The Keystone pipeline is another one. That crude is still going to come to Point Comfort, Texas to be refined, but it will be done via tanker trucks that burn fossil fuel and at a higher cost than the pipeline. Its inevitable that some of those trucks will have wrecks and cause oil spills. The pipeline is cheaper and more environmental friendly.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> Oil and gas is a global market. The US was producing and exporting under Trump. They were supplying Europe with natural gas squeezing Putin. OPEC wasn't setting the price under Trump.
> 
> Biden came in with his green policies and said himself that we would cut down on producing fossil fuel because it was bad for the environment.
> 
> Green energy is simply not a feasible source at this point and even Joe knows that, but there are politicians that invested in clean energy companies that are getting some handsome dividends.
> 
> The world is still using the same amount of oil. Seriously if Biden is for clean energy does he think oil coming out of the ground in Saudi Arabia is any cleaner than oil drilled here? Not to mention it has to be loaded on ships that burn a shit ton of fossil fuel to get it here.
> 
> The Saudis don't respect Biden. They won't even return his phone calls. We're buying oil from rouge nations such as Iran and Venezuela and guess who is brokering that for us? The Russians because Iran won't talk to us.
> 
> Russia has become stronger as a direct result of Biden's energy policies as well. Look where Western Europe is now buying their gas. You guessed it. Russia.
> 
> The Keystone pipeline is another one. That crude is still going to come to Point Comfort, Texas to be refined, but it will be done via tanker trucks that burn fossil fuel and at a higher cost than the pipeline. Its inevitable that some of those trucks will have wrecks and cause oil spills. The pipeline is cheaper and more environmental friendly.


Ditching the Keystone was 100% politically motivated. We’re literally creating MORE emissions without it.  But somehow more emissions means we’re making progress toward going green?

All of the fucking hippies that cheered when the project was shut down are either uninformed or willfully ignorant to the real world.


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Oil is, but gas is refined locally in most countries.
> 
> The price of oil right now is very low compared to the price of gas.  The price of oil was very similar to what it is now in 2015 and the price of gas was not even remotely close to what it is now.  It was averaging $2.50ish a gallon depending on the state.


No it isn't.  The price of a barrel of oil today is a little more than a$100 dollars and hit highs of $118-$125. That is not cheap.


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Crude oil is refined INTO component petroleum products in refineries. Crude oil itself is by definition unrefined.  That’s literally what crude oil means.
> 
> Again, (crude) oil prices in 2015 were about the same as they are today, but gas prices were about half of what they are today.
> 
> But the price of oil is the problem?  What?


Not true.. The average price of a barrel of oil in 2015 was $45 a barrel.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> No it isn't.  The price of a barrel of oil today is a little more than a$100 dollars and hit highs of $118-$125. That is not cheap.


It was the same price in 2015.  It peaked at $107 a barrel.  It dropped and crashed later in the year, but even at $107 the price of gas was half what it is now.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Crude oil is refined INTO component petroleum products in refineries. Crude oil itself is by definition unrefined.  That’s literally what crude oil means.
> 
> Again, (crude) oil prices in 2015 were about the same as they are today, but gas prices were about half of what they are today.
> 
> But the price of oil is the problem?  What?



Damn dude.  Really?

So gas prices are this bizzare paradox of mysterious circumstances that has nothing to do with Joe Biden?

*Or*

You could ask yourself why US refineries are buying cheap oil from overseas and refining it here, after adding the cost of floating it from halfway around the world instead of refining the crude produced right here.  

*Or* 

You could wonder why US oil companies have decided that working under the new administrations regulations, it's not profitable to refine and drill for US crude. 

Any sensible investigation from any rational angle will lead an intelligent person to the same sources. 

That's harder than taking in DNC propoganda talking points about drilling permits and mysterious circumstances that Joe Biden doesn't control.   But it can be done my friend


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> It was the same price in 2015.  It peaked at $107 a barrel.  It dropped and crashed later in the year, but even at $107 the price of gas was half what it is now.


Not sure where you are getting your information but the average price in 2015 was $45 a barrel.









						WTI Crude Oil Prices - 10 Year Daily Chart
					

Interactive chart showing the daily closing price for West Texas Intermediate (NYMEX) Crude Oil over the last 10 years.  The prices shown are in U.S. dollars.




					www.macrotrends.net


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> That's harder than taking in DNC propoganda talking points about drilling permits and mysterious circumstances that Joe Biden doesn't control.   But it can be done my friend.


Who mentioned any of that?  I sure didn’t.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> Oil and gas is a global market. The US was producing and exporting under Trump. They were supplying Europe with natural gas squeezing Putin. OPEC wasn't setting the price under Trump.
> 
> Biden came in with his green policies and said himself that we would cut down on producing fossil fuel because it was bad for the environment.
> 
> Green energy is simply not a feasible source at this point and even Joe knows that, but there are politicians that invested in clean energy companies that are getting some handsome dividends.
> 
> The world is still using the same amount of oil. Seriously if Biden is for clean energy does he think oil coming out of the ground in Saudi Arabia is any cleaner than oil drilled here? Not to mention it has to be loaded on ships that burn a shit ton of fossil fuel to get it here.
> 
> The Saudis don't respect Biden. They won't even return his phone calls. We're buying oil from rouge nations such as Iran and Venezuela and guess who is brokering that for us? The Russians because Iran won't talk to us.
> 
> Russia has become stronger as a direct result of Biden's energy policies as well. Look where Western Europe is now buying their gas. You guessed it. Russia.
> 
> The Keystone pipeline is another one. That crude is still going to come to Point Comfort, Texas to be refined, but it will be done via tanker trucks that burn fossil fuel and at a higher cost than the pipeline. Its inevitable that some of those trucks will have wrecks and cause oil spills. The pipeline is cheaper and more environmental friendly.




It's just mind boggling that people refuse to acknowledge what Joe Biden did. 

He regulated the industry to the point where domestic production was no longer viable. 

Then he opened up for purchase from overseas crude instead. 

So although the oil is priced similarly, it costs more to float halfway around the world and refine.  So the price is higher. 

Add that to the fact there is less on the market
...and it's not rocket science. 

.....but it's not Joe Bidens doing.... Uh huh.... because the tranny on MSDNC said it was Putins fault and honest old Joe's trying to fix it.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> Not sure where you are getting your information but the average price in 2015 was $45 a barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTI Crude Oil Prices - 10 Year Daily Chart
> 
> 
> Interactive chart showing the daily closing price for West Texas Intermediate (NYMEX) Crude Oil over the last 10 years.  The prices shown are in U.S. dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrotrends.net


Sorry, 2014. The graph I was looking at had a shitty x-axis.


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Sorry, 2014. The graph I was looking at had a shitty x-axis.
> 
> View attachment 20149


$114 was the high in the beginning of 2014. Oil closed at $53 a barrel at the end of 2014.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> $114 was the high in the beginning of 2014. Oil closed at $53 a barrel at the end of 2014.


Look at gas prices at the high.

Same crude price but gas was sure as hell not $5 a gallon.

That’s my point. The price of raw materials is a cost factor in any industry, but there’s a huge discrepancy.  Huge.


----------



## Hughinn

This is a letter by US ambassador to Moscow in 2008 sent to Washington regarding the ukranian and Russian complications with NATO. 

The man sending it is William Burns acting as a US ambassador. 

He's currently Joe Bidens CIA director. 

"Ukraine and Georgia’s NATO aspirations not only touch a raw nerve in Russia, they engender serious concerns about the consequences for stability in the region. Not only does Russia perceive encirclement, and efforts to undermine Russia’s influence in the region, but it also fears unpredictable and uncontrolled consequences which would seriously affect Russian security interests. Experts tell us that Russia is particularly worried that the strong divisions in Ukraine over NATO membership, with much of the ethnic-Russian community against membership, could lead to a major split, involving violence or at worst, civil war. In that eventuality, Russia would have to decide whether to intervene; a decision Russia does not want to have to face."


Joe Biden knew his blustering and blithering about Ukraine joining NATO would provoke this response. 

So why did he do it @nissan11  ?


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> Look at gas prices at the high.
> 
> Same crude price but gas was sure as hell not $5 a gallon.


I'm paying


Test_subject said:


> Look at gas prices at the high.
> 
> Same crude price but gas was sure as hell not $5 a gallon.
> 
> That’s my point. The price of raw materials is a huge factor in any industry, but there’s a huge discrepancy.


I'm paying $3.72 a gallon not $5 roughly the same price I did in 2008 when crude prices spiked.

You have to factor in taxes that are different from state to state and federal taxes from different countries.


----------



## ranger.danger89

Here is a fact. Under Trump America was a net exporter of energy. Not only were we self sufficient, but we were selling to other countries. 
Now with the current administration we are back to being dependent for our energy. 
Where I live I pay over $6/gallon for gas. 
God help us if it isn't very clear what the current administration has done to us. They've bent us over and fucked us in the ass raw dog, no lube.


----------



## Hughinn

ranger.danger89 said:


> Here is a fact. Under Trump America was a net exporter of energy. Not only were we self sufficient, but we were selling to other countries.
> Now with the current administration we are back to being dependent for our energy.
> Where I live I pay over $6/gallon for gas.
> God help us if it isn't very clear what the current administration has done to us. They've bent us over and fucked us in the ass raw dog, no lube.





Sssshhh!

You're not supposed to connect the dots.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> I'm paying
> 
> I'm paying $3.72 a gallon not $5 roughly the same price I did in 2008 when crude prices spiked.
> 
> You have to factor in taxes that are different from state to state and federal taxes from different countries.


See, that’s wild. $3.72 is cheap as shit and people in the US are losing their minds.

We’re paying ~$1.60 a litre (3.8 litres in a gallon) and that’s pretty standard.

You’re also in Texas, so I’d imagine it’s a fair bit cheaper there than in most states.


----------



## Yano

ranger.danger89 said:


> Here is a fact. Under Trump America was a net exporter of energy. Not only were we self sufficient, but we were selling to other countries.
> Now with the current administration we are back to being dependent for our energy.
> Where I live I pay over $6/gallon for gas.
> God help us if it isn't very clear what the current administration has done to us. They've bent us over and fucked us in the ass raw dog, no lube.


horse shit.


----------



## ranger.danger89

Yano said:


> horse shit.


Not sure what part of what I said was horse shit? Unless you think I just made that whole thing up.


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> See, that’s wild. $3.72 is cheap as shit and people in the US are losing their minds.
> 
> We’re paying ~$1.60 a litre (3.8 litres in a gallon) and that’s pretty standard.
> 
> You’re also in Texas, so I’d imagine it’s a fair bit cheaper there than in most states.


True. Gas in California is right at $6, but $3.72 is still high compared to what we were paying a little over 2 years ago.


----------



## Cochino

Yano said:


> horse shit.


Explain


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> horse shit.




"Last month the United States exported more oil than it imported for the first time in almost a century."  - November 2018. 










						Trump and U.S. Energy Independence: Another Promise Is Kept
					

In the final week of last month, the U.S. sold a net 211,000 barrels a day of crude and refined products, such as gasoline and diesel




					www.lifezette.com


----------



## FlyingPapaya

5 dollars a gallon here in Vegas


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> True. Gas in California is right at $6, but $3.72 is still high compared to what we were paying a little over 2 years ago.


The entire West coast is crazy expensive. I have family in British Columbia and gas is $1.90 a litre there ($7.22 a gallon).

I was talking to my mom recently and I just about shit a brick when she told me the price of gas there.


----------



## ranger.danger89

It's so frustrating. The mainstream media keeps saying "Americans are fine with paying more for gas to stick it to Russia" No! So where are we going to buy oil? Saudi Arabia? Hahaha they hate us and won't even talk to us. Venezuela? Iran? Oh wait that's right we need Russia to mediate for us with them. 
What a fucking joke this all is


----------



## Test_subject

ranger.danger89 said:


> It's so frustrating. The mainstream media keeps saying "Americans are fine with paying more for gas to stick it to Russia" No! So where are we going to buy oil? Saudi Arabia? Hahaha they hate us and won't even talk to us. Venezuela? Iran? Oh wait that's right we need Russia to mediate for us with them.
> What a fucking joke this all is


Between the US and Canada we have more than enough oil to keep us supplied into the next century.

The fact that either country is buying oil at all from overseas is completely ridiculous.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Pervy Joe Biden the "braindead  CCP libtard puppet" killed our country with the swipe of his pen on day 1, canceling our energy independence and being a energy provider/super-power. Kvnt shits his pants daily, cant think or speak.

Worst thing in  history for this country, the pant-shitting traitor.

DONALD PUMP BABY!!!!







Best economy in history basically, to the worst ever.


----------



## Cochino

Test_subject said:


> The entire West coast is crazy expensive. I have family in British Columbia and gas is $1.90 a litre there ($7.22 a gallon).
> 
> I was talking to my mom recently and I just about shit a brick when she told me the price of gas there.


Yep
 Thats why companies and people are moving away to more tax friendly states like Texas and Florida.
From 2018 to 20201, 114 companies have moved from California to Texas, including CBRE, Charles Schaub, Hewlett Packard, Elon Musk(Tesla), Dropbox and many others.


----------



## Test_subject

Cochino said:


> Yep
> Thats why companies and people are moving away to more tax friendly states like Texas and Florida.
> From 2018 to 20201, 114 companies have moved from California to Texas, including CBRE, Charles Schaub, Hewlett Packard, Elon Musk(Tesla), Dropbox and many others.


Can’t say that I blame them. Paying more tax vs. paying less tax is a pretty easy decision unless you’re getting some crazy ROI on your tax contributions.


----------



## Hughinn

Breaking news. 

Anastasiia Lapatina

@lapatina_

Peace talks in Istanbul: in exchange for its neutrality, #Ukraine wants security guarantees analogues to NATO's article 5 – if attacked, it has a right to demand consultations, and if diplomacy fails, signees of the agreement must provide military aid and "even close the sky".



In other words,  all of the bribes the current Ukrainian government paid to joe biden and the dnc are being cashed in. 

What exactly is it the American people owe the Ukrainian current government?  (ASIDE FROM BEING THE SAME GODDAMN GOVERNMENT THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION INSTALLED IN A STATE DEPARTMENT COUP IN 2014)

Anyone?

@Yano @nissan11 @lifter6973.  

Anybody got an answer here?


----------



## DF

Hughinn said:


> Breaking news.
> 
> Anastasiia Lapatina
> 
> @lapatina_
> 
> Peace talks in Istanbul: in exchange for its neutrality, #Ukraine wants security guarantees analogues to NATO's article 5 – if attacked, it has a right to demand consultations, and if diplomacy fails, signees of the agreement must provide military aid and "even close the sky".
> 
> 
> 
> In other words,  all of the bribes the current Ukrainian government paid to joe biden and the dnc are being cashed in.
> 
> What exactly is it the American people owe the Ukrainian current government?  (ASIDE FROM BEING THE SAME GODDAMN GOVERNMENT THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION INSTALLED IN A STATE DEPARTMENT COUP IN 2014)
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> @Yano @nissan11 @lifter6973.
> 
> Anybody got an answer here?


IDK but found this interesting https://www.eenews.net/articles/bidens-lng-deal-with-europe-jolts-gas-critics/

From another Forbes article that I read.  Biden didn't even consult the US LNG executives before this announcement.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Breaking news.
> 
> Anastasiia Lapatina
> 
> @lapatina_
> 
> Peace talks in Istanbul: in exchange for its neutrality, #Ukraine wants security guarantees analogues to NATO's article 5 – if attacked, it has a right to demand consultations, and if diplomacy fails, signees of the agreement must provide military aid and "even close the sky".
> 
> 
> 
> In other words,  all of the bribes the current Ukrainian government paid to joe biden and the dnc are being cashed in.
> 
> What exactly is it the American people owe the Ukrainian current government?  (ASIDE FROM BEING THE SAME GODDAMN GOVERNMENT THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION INSTALLED IN A STATE DEPARTMENT COUP IN 2014)
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> @Yano @nissan11 @lifter6973.
> 
> Anybody got an answer here?


Yes, its the same answer you spout multiple times every day to I guess convince yourself. Everything that has ever gone wrong in the world, is going wrong in the world and will go wrong in the world is all Biden's fault and/or the DNC. Excellent logic. LOL.

@Hughinn with every post:


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Yes, its the same answer you spout multiple times every day to I guess convince yourself. Everything that has ever gone wrong in the world, is going wrong in the world and will go wrong in the world is all Biden's fault and/or the DNC. Excellent logic. LOL.
> 
> @Hughinn with every post:
> View attachment 20152




Why won't you acknowledge the facts and reality of it all?

Dude, really, Joe Biden and the DNC are howling that Americans must be prepared to suffer, at all costs.  And that the Ukrainian people must be prepared to fight to the death, even it's years worth of civil war and bloody insurgency to prevent what?

Their own gravy train?   Because all it really means is that Joe biden and the DNC money laundering pit is over.   Why should we die for that?   Why should the Ukrainian people?

Why is it, that the very same people demanding we all suffer this horrible travesty that could have been prevented if some people weren't lying, greedy corrupt bastards.   Are the same lying, greedy, corrupt bastards that profit from it all?

Why is it so hard for you to understand it?   I don't want to see war in Europe or Asia to benifit the bastards you admire. 

I'm tired of seeing Young Americans sent off to die for wealthy people who hate them. 

I'm done with it man. 

We should all be done with it.


----------



## Hughinn

DF said:


> IDK but found this interesting https://www.eenews.net/articles/bidens-lng-deal-with-europe-jolts-gas-critics/
> 
> From another Forbes article that I read.  Biden didn't even consult the US LNG executives before this announcement.



Excellent find. 

Thanks for posting it.     

Definitely has a puzzle piece in it.


----------



## nissan11

Kyle Rittenhouse


----------



## silentlemon1011

nissan11 said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse


Discuss


----------



## silentlemon1011

TODAY said:


> Some of these recent posts would suggest that while they may know what it is, they likely have no idea how it works



Yeaj, I've been amused by this for a while.


Test_subject said:


> Ditching the Keystone was 100% politically motivated. We’re literally creating MORE emissions without it.  But somehow more emissions means we’re making progress toward going green?
> 
> All of the fucking hippies that cheered when the project was shut down are either uninformed or willfully ignorant to the real world.


I told you Test
It's not US producing the emissions
We pawned that off on the super tankers
So if WE dont specifically cause more emissions it's a win.
It looks good on OUR books

Fuck the planet

Stop being obtuse, optics and charts showing how amazing Trudeau is doing is all that matters.

It's like that time they "Significantly reduced poverty" in canada during his 3rd year in office
Sounds good right?

Hilariously enough, all he did was lower the number required for the poverty line and called it a win... I couldnt stop laughing...tbh, I'm still laughing at hoe stupid Canadians are and I will continue to do so

Conservatived are dumb as bricks too
They voted out Paul Martin liberal PM who increased social spending had a social forward agenda... but had a "Stay out of Canadians lives and bedrooms policy"....who also created a budget surplus and made the Canadian government a new postivie revenue.

But they voted him out

Canadiand are retards and deserve to be poor.
Fuck em


Cochino said:


> True. Gas in California is right at $6, but $3.72 is still high compared to what we were paying a little over 2 years ago.


Well
They live In Californiaz do totally deserve it.


Test_subject said:


> The entire West coast is crazy expensive. I have family in British Columbia and gas is $1.90 a litre there ($7.22 a gallon).
> 
> I was talking to my mom recently and I just about shit a brick when she told me the price of gas there.



Shit, few weeks back i wasnt paying attention and had to fill my tank at 1.92 in Toronto


----------



## Hughinn

Joe Biden


----------



## Bro Bundy

fuck joe biden and anyone that voted for the destruction of America


----------



## nissan11

Bro Bundy said:


> fuck joe biden and anyone that voted for the destruction of America



Nah.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse





silentlemon1011 said:


> Discuss





nissan11 said:


> Nah.




Kyle Rittenhouse was a kid caught up in a violent riot that took place in Kenosha Wisconsin where he was forced to kill two violent leftist thugs in self defense. 

A violent riot that started because Joe Biden, Kamala Harris and the DNC propoganda networks lied about the circumstances behind the shooting of Jakob Blake. 

Jakob Blake was a criminal with a warrant out for felony sexual assault and domestic violence, encountered by the police in the process of attempting to steal a car with two children inside. 

Blake refused officers commands to put down the knife he was armed with and began fighting with the police who attempted tasers, restraint and could not contain Blake who fought them off and attempted to flee the scene. 

When an officer tried to prevent him from leaving, Blake attempted to stab the officer who fired several shots to stop Blake. 

Then candidates Joe Biden and Kamala Harris both put out official statements framing the shooting as "another innocent black man shot by police" - Kamala Harris

"These shots pierce the soul of our nation" "we are at a deflection point" "we must fight" - Joe Biden. 

The DNC propoganda networks followed suit misconstruing the facts of the shooting and the Democrat party mob answered the summons of Joe Biden and the propoganda networks and decended on Kenosha Wisconsin resulting in the riots that burned much of the city and caused Rittenhouse to kill in self defense. 

So shall we discuss Kyle Rittenhouse?


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse was a kid caught up in a violent riot that took place in Kenosha Wisconsin where he was forced to kill two violent leftist thugs in self defense.
> 
> A violent riot that started because Joe Biden, Kamala Harris and the DNC propoganda networks lied about the circumstances behind the shooting of Jakob Blake.
> 
> Jakob Blake was a criminal with a warrant out for felony sexual assault and domestic violence, encountered by the police in the process of attempting to steal a car with two children inside.
> 
> Blake refused officers commands to put down the knife he was armed with and began fighting with the police who attempted tasers, restraint and could not contain Blake who fought them off and attempted to flee the scene.
> 
> When an officer tried to prevent him from leaving, Blake attempted to stab the officer who fired several shots to stop Blake.
> 
> Then candidates Joe Biden and Kamala Harris both put out official statements framing the shooting as "another innocent black man shot by police" - Kamala Harris
> 
> "These shots pierce the soul of our nation" "we are at a deflection point" "we must fight" - Joe Biden.
> 
> The DNC propoganda networks followed suit misconstruing the facts of the shooting and the Democrat party mob answered the summons of Joe Biden and the propoganda networks and decended on Kenosha Wisconsin resulting in the riots that burned much of the city and caused Rittenhouse to kill in self defense.
> 
> So shall we discuss Kyle Rittenhouse?



We beat that horse to death in a long thread when it happened, but since the Ukraine thread is winding down I'm game to talk about it again. 

Let me find a meme real quick


----------



## nissan11

__





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com
				




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> We beat that horse to death in a long thread when it happened, but since the Ukraine thread is winding down I'm game to talk about it again.
> 
> Let me find a meme real quick



Speaking of Ukraine, do you find any irony in the fact that the same Joe Biden who accepted bribed from the Ukrainian ogliarchs in 2008-2016 is the same Joe Biden saying we must finance a guerilla war through Ukraine against Russia?

Is that weird to you at all?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse was a kid caught up in a violent riot that took place in Kenosha Wisconsin where he was forced to kill two violent leftist thugs in self defense.
> 
> A violent riot that started because Joe Biden, Kamala Harris and the DNC propoganda networks lied about the circumstances behind the shooting of Jakob Blake.
> 
> Jakob Blake was a criminal with a warrant out for felony sexual assault and domestic violence, encountered by the police in the process of attempting to steal a car with two children inside.
> 
> Blake refused officers commands to put down the knife he was armed with and began fighting with the police who attempted tasers, restraint and could not contain Blake who fought them off and attempted to flee the scene.
> 
> When an officer tried to prevent him from leaving, Blake attempted to stab the officer who fired several shots to stop Blake.
> 
> Then candidates Joe Biden and Kamala Harris both put out official statements framing the shooting as "another innocent black man shot by police" - Kamala Harris
> 
> "These shots pierce the soul of our nation" "we are at a deflection point" "we must fight" - Joe Biden.
> 
> The DNC propoganda networks followed suit misconstruing the facts of the shooting and the Democrat party mob answered the summons of Joe Biden and the propoganda networks and decended on Kenosha Wisconsin resulting in the riots that burned much of the city and caused Rittenhouse to kill in self defense.
> 
> So shall we discuss Kyle Rittenhouse?



Hea trolling you


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hea trolling you


Kyle Rittenhouse is a racist for shooting those black folk.

Edit: aww, Paps woke up gwumpy wumpy.


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse is a racist for shooting those black folk.
> 
> Edit: aww, Paps woke up gwumpy wumpy.


Paps doesn't get the joke apparently. 🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Stupid joke because that was one of the narratives pushed by the left and the media and people believed it so


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Stupid joke because that was one of the narratives pushed by the left and the media and people believed it so


💩💩💩


----------



## Test_subject

FlyingPapaya said:


> Stupid joke because that was one of the narratives pushed by the left and the media and people believed it so


That was kind of the point of the joke.


----------



## TODAY

Test_subject said:


> That was kind of the point of the joke.


Joe Biden single-handedly killed humor and comedy.


----------



## TODAY

bidenbidenbidenbidenbidenbidenbidenbidenbidenbidenbiden






BIDEN.


----------



## TODAY

JOE


----------



## TODAY

BIDEN


----------



## TODAY

BAD


----------



## silentlemon1011

TODAY said:


> BAD



I heard that he was responsible for the Rwandan genocide.
Discuss


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> JOE





TODAY said:


> BIDEN





TODAY said:


> BAD


----------



## TODAY

silentlemon1011 said:


> I heard that he was responsible for the Rwandan genocide.
> Discuss


Bidenbiben

BIDEN



biden.


----------



## TODAY

However,








Biden?


----------



## silentlemon1011

TODAY said:


> Bidenbiben
> 
> BIDEN
> 
> 
> 
> biden.



I heard that he started world war 1 by assassinating Franz Ferdinand

Discuss


----------



## TODAY

silentlemon1011 said:


> I heard that he started world war 1 by assassinating Franz Ferdinand
> 
> Discuss


BIDEN

*BIDENBIDENBIDEN










BIDEN.*


----------



## silentlemon1011

TODAY said:


> BIDEN
> 
> *BIDENBIDENBIDEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN.*



Yes
He also was the officer that ordered the charge of the Light cavalry during the English/Russian war


----------



## TODAY

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yes
> He also was the officer that ordered the charge of the Light cavalry during the English/Russian war



biden
biden
biden
biden
biden
biden
biden
biden
libtard


----------



## silentlemon1011

TODAY said:


> biden
> biden
> biden
> biden
> biden
> biden
> biden
> biden
> libtard



I heard that he was responsible for the sack of Constantinople


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> I heard that he was responsible for the Rwandan genocide.
> Discuss


@Hughinn


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> I heard that he started world war 1 by assassinating Franz Ferdinand
> 
> Discuss


@Hughinn


----------



## TODAY

silentlemon1011 said:


> I heard that he was responsible for the sack of Constantinople


biden+biden=BIDEN


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yes
> He also was the officer that ordered the charge of the Light cavalry during the English/Russian war


@Hughinn


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> I heard that he was responsible for the sack of Constantinople


@Hughinn


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> Joe Biden single-handedly killed humor and comedy.


@Hughinn


----------



## silentlemon1011

TODAY said:


> biden+biden=BIDEN


EXACTLY

I also heard that he was the one that guided Hannibal through the northern mountains to descend on Roman Italy

@Hughinn


----------



## TODAY

silentlemon1011 said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> I also heard that he was the one that guided Hannibal through the northern mountains to descend on Roman Italy
> 
> @Hughinn


BIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDEN


source: Biden


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> I also heard that he was the one that guided Hannibal through the northern mountains to descend on Roman Italy
> 
> @Hughinn


Now why you gotta ruin my tagging post?  I guess you are conserving space.


----------



## Test_subject

If you rearrange the letters in “Joseph Biden” you get “His Bond Jeep”

Tell me that this man is not a spy with a straight face…


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> If you rearrange the letters in “Joseph Biden” you get “His Bond Jeep”
> 
> Tell me that this man is not a spy with a straight face…


He drinks baby blood and conspires with China and Ukraine to take down the USA, so yeah, he's a spy.
You know, if Trump were still President, the world would be a land of peace and love flowing with honey everywhere.

And if by small chance anything were wrong with the world, we could still blame it on Biden. Trump is the best. Biden is the worst, period. Largest inauguration crowd, period. Not a sharpie maker on a weather map, period.

I think the biggest thing that always bothered me about orange god is him lying even about dumb shit. Just the tip of the iceberg with him.

Edit. I forgot about him now saying he has never heard of a burner phone. That lie would be easier to believe if he just said he never used one.


----------



## silentlemon1011

TODAY said:


> BIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDENBIDEN
> 
> 
> source: Biden



I heard that Biden started the black plague, though excessive mastrabation

Discuss


----------



## Joliver

silentlemon1011 said:


> I heard that Biden started the black plague, though excessive mastrabation
> 
> Discuss


----------



## nissan11

Biden has made this country UNLIVABLE. 

But I'm still going to stay. I'll just complain.


----------



## Joliver

US general Glen Vanherck (USNORTHCOM/NORAD) advised that Russia is infiltrating the US via "vulnerable Southern border" in his senate testimony.

US sends tens of thousands of hand held, shoulder fired anti armor and aircraft weapons to the Ukraine.....😂

US doesn't guard southern border and Russia sends "GRU agents" into US... potentially armed.....😔

Lmao...this isn't a serious country. Some of you people that wanted to fight Russians may get to...in your local mall.









						US general: Russia has more spies deployed in Mexico than in any other country
					

Glen VanHerck told a Senate hearing this week that the Kremlin is seeking to access the US from the neighboring country. Meanwhile, the American ambassador has objected to a Mexican-Russian ‘friendship committee’




					english.elpais.com


----------



## Test_subject

Joliver said:


> US general Glen Vanherck (USNORTHCOM/NORAD) advised that Russia is infiltrating the US via "vulnerable Southern border" in his senate testimony.
> 
> US sends tens of thousands of hand held, shoulder fired anti armor and aircraft weapons to the Ukraine.....😂
> 
> US doesn't guard southern border and Russia sends "GRU agents" into US... potentially armed.....😔
> 
> Lmao...this isn't a serious country. Some of you people that wanted to fight Russians may get to...in your local mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US general: Russia has more spies deployed in Mexico than in any other country
> 
> 
> Glen VanHerck told a Senate hearing this week that the Kremlin is seeking to access the US from the neighboring country. Meanwhile, the American ambassador has objected to a Mexican-Russian ‘friendship committee’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.elpais.com


----------



## Joliver

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 20214



WOLVERINES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ




----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> Nah.


Just looking at you I can tell your already fucked


----------



## Robdjents

TODAY said:


> Joe Biden single-handedly killed humor and comedy.


Nah that was will smith 🤣


----------



## milleniumgirl

Who wants a clown as President?


----------



## TODAY

milleniumgirl said:


> Who wants a clown as President?


I'd hit it.


----------



## Nodus1

milleniumgirl said:


> Who wants a clown as President?


I don't know where you're from, but I'd take that clown as President over the addled fool currently sitting in the Oval Office. (And over the next two people in line behind him, for that matter)


----------



## milleniumgirl

Nodus1 said:


> I don't know where you're from, but I'd take that clown as President over the addled fool currently sitting in the Oval Office. (And over the next two people in line behind him, for that matter)


I live in Europe but my bff is Russian


----------



## nissan11

Did Russia kill a ton of civilians like Ukraine claims or is it 'fake' like the Russian defense ministry says?











						Russia denies military forces killed Bucha civilians in Ukraine
					

Spokesman says Russian defence ministry experts ‘have identified signs of video fakes’.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> Did Russia kill a ton of civilians like Ukraine claims or is it 'fake' like the Russian defense ministry says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia denies military forces killed Bucha civilians in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Spokesman says Russian defence ministry experts ‘have identified signs of video fakes’.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


who the fuck can really know ? Its a war expect horrible shit


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> Did Russia kill a ton of civilians like Ukraine claims or is it 'fake' like the Russian defense ministry says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia denies military forces killed Bucha civilians in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Spokesman says Russian defence ministry experts ‘have identified signs of video fakes’.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


nissan u should go fight for the ukraine


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Yano

Any one that wants to say this is lies and propaganda , can go Fuck Them Self !!

This aint politics you fucking assholes ,,, ITS FUCKING GENOCIDE  FUCK YOU 








						Satellite images show civilian deaths in Ukraine town while it was in Russian hands-Maxar
					

Satellite images taken weeks ago of the town of Bucha in Ukraine show bodies of civilians on a street, a private U.S. company said, undercutting the Russian government's claims that Ukrainian forces caused the deaths or that the scene was staged.  Maxar Technologies provided nine images taken of...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Hughinn

Skullcrusher said:


>



@Yano shit posted this.

But it's true. 

Zelensky was brought into power by a US funded and backed coup that involved the neo Nazi group Azov battalion.  

It was called the maidan revolution.  

During the height of the conflict, it was originally reported that Ukraine police snipers fired on civilians.  But thousands of hours of video and eyewitness testimony show the shits actually came from buildings occupied by the protesters....the Azov battalion.  Who allegedly fired at both police and protests to escalate the situation. 

So who knows what really happened as far as to @nissan11  question


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> Any one that wants to say this is lies and propaganda , can go Fuck Them Self !!
> 
> This aint politics you fucking assholes ,,, ITS FUCKING GENOCIDE  FUCK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite images show civilian deaths in Ukraine town while it was in Russian hands-Maxar
> 
> 
> Satellite images taken weeks ago of the town of Bucha in Ukraine show bodies of civilians on a street, a private U.S. company said, undercutting the Russian government's claims that Ukrainian forces caused the deaths or that the scene was staged.  Maxar Technologies provided nine images taken of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> Any one that wants to say this is lies and propaganda , can go Fuck Them Self !!
> 
> This aint politics you fucking assholes ,,, ITS FUCKING GENOCIDE  FUCK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite images show civilian deaths in Ukraine town while it was in Russian hands-Maxar
> 
> 
> Satellite images taken weeks ago of the town of Bucha in Ukraine show bodies of civilians on a street, a private U.S. company said, undercutting the Russian government's claims that Ukrainian forces caused the deaths or that the scene was staged.  Maxar Technologies provided nine images taken of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com











						Yes, It's True. Evidence of Genocide & Crimes Against Humanity Towards Russians in Ukraine - Business Game Changers
					

Ukraine Supported Genocide Against Russians - Here is the Evidence: Business Game Changers w/ Sarah Westall - Big Issues, Innovation, Disruption



					sarahwestall.com


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> Any one that wants to say this is lies and propaganda , can go Fuck Them Self !!
> 
> This aint politics you fucking assholes ,,, ITS FUCKING GENOCIDE  FUCK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite images show civilian deaths in Ukraine town while it was in Russian hands-Maxar
> 
> 
> Satellite images taken weeks ago of the town of Bucha in Ukraine show bodies of civilians on a street, a private U.S. company said, undercutting the Russian government's claims that Ukrainian forces caused the deaths or that the scene was staged.  Maxar Technologies provided nine images taken of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com



Ukrain tortured and raped Russian people in Donbas since 2008


----------



## Bro Bundy

yano is gonna love living under the new world order


----------



## Hughinn

Ukraine: Kyiv Imposes Controversial Ban On Russian-Language Broadcasts
					

Language is a sensitive subject in Ukraine, which has a large ethnic Russian population and where even native Ukrainians often prefer speaking Russian over Ukrainian. RFE/RL correspondent Askold Krushelnycky reports on a controversial new regulation set to increase the use of the Ukrainian...




					www.rferl.org


----------



## Nodus1

Bro Bundy said:


> who the fuck can really know ? Its a war expect horrible shit


I guess horrible shit should be expected out of "Special Military Operations" too.



Skullcrusher said:


>


Correct. The answer would be Putin, if you added "poisoned his opposition".


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> I guess horrible shit should be expected out of "Special Military Operations" too.
> 
> 
> Correct. The answer would be Putin, if you added "poisoned his opposition".


----------



## Hughinn

Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

when america drops bombs and kills 10Ks of people that isnt genocide thats freedom baby!


----------



## silentlemon1011

Humans are evil
It doesnt surprise me that human, across any imaginary boundary can do evil things


----------



## Nodus1

Bro Bundy said:


> when america drops bombs and kills 10Ks of people that isnt genocide thats freedom baby!


It's been well over 100 posts since the last "wuddaboutamerica...? comment. Long overdue. Thank you.


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> It's been well over 100 posts since the last "wuddaboutamerica...? comment. Long overdue. Thank you.


You playin wid fiyahh brah! You better watch out!


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> Humans are evil
> It doesnt surprise me that human, across any imaginary boundary can do evil things


----------



## Bro Bundy

Nodus1 said:


> It's been well over 100 posts since the last "wuddaboutamerica...? comment. Long overdue. Thank you.


let me guess liberal biden voter and Hillary supporter ?


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> You playin wid fiyahh brah! You better watch out!


to bad we cant punch each other through the screen


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> to bad we cant punch each other through the screen


One day it will come to be. Hopefully before I become weak or dead.


----------



## Bro Bundy

can anyone explain to me the difference in america going into iraq killing everyone and what putins is doing?


----------



## Bro Bundy

they hate us for our freedom lool was the best line back in the day by W


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> can anyone explain to me the difference in america going into iraq killing everyone and what putins is doing?


Not sure but seems its only ok to be 2-faced if you are the top dog in the world. No trying to move up the power ranks w/o US permission?????


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Hughinn

Bro Bundy said:


> they hate us for our freedom lool was the best line back in the day by W



That was hilarious.

Then John McCain and Chris Murphy promoting a neo Nazi coup in Ukraine to "expand the borders of freedom"


----------



## Nodus1

Bro Bundy said:


> let me guess liberal biden voter and Hillary supporter ?



Wrong and wrong. 

But at least you're consistent.



Skullcrusher said:


>



Russia is marching through a neighboring country, razing everything in its path, so this video seems well-timed. 

Go Russia!! 🥴


----------



## nissan11

Ukraine is hot.






Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hughinn said:


> That was hilarious.
> 
> Then John McCain and Chris Murphy promoting a neo Nazi coup in Ukraine to "expand the borders of freedom"


You're the most obnoxious broken record that could possibly exist.


----------



## Test_subject

Bro Bundy said:


> can anyone explain to me the difference in america going into iraq killing everyone and what putins is doing?


Freedom fries.


----------



## Yano

As you guys know I talk to folks in  this area of the world fairly often through games and apps ,,, when some of these stories broke I blew it off as fog of war , possible propaganda , some sick and twisted internet hoax .... well after a week or so more than one govt has verified the authenticity of these Estonia , Germany , Moldova , Poland. Many calls that have been intercepted from Russian soldiers calling home. Kadyvorites are muslims from Chechnya .. These are the voices of true evil


----------



## Yano




----------



## GSgator

I keep seeing stories of the Russians now attacking and killing Civilians last attack killed 5 children this was  out in the open at a train station . This isn’t our war but im concerned this will drawl us in. Hunter Biden’s laptop is becoming a hot topic this may be the administrations chance to get eyes off there fucking disaster they create for America 
Also in May if they don’t prolong that Covid rule there anticipating 500,000 immigrants a month coming over the border something like 18,000 a day that will for sure crush this country inside out. How are we supposed to take care of these people they’re also estimating a recession that’s gonna happen in 2023 and a food shortage none of this makes any sense. They also want to borrow more $$ for yet another  Covid  relief plan it’s starting look obvious to me this administration was put in to ruin this country you can’t make this shit up anymore. Someone please tell me it’s going to be ok and we will get thru this lol.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Zelensky and Ukraine government are corrupt as hell but that does not mean that Russia is somehow completely innocent. Russia definitely has their share of corruption too. I understand why Putin decided to draw the line in the sand. But at the same time there is some really sick shit going on from both sides. Has been going on for a long time. I feel sorry for the Ukrainian citizens who are innocent in all of this. If I were Putin I would have targeted the corrupt Ukrainian government only and done everything in my power to prevent civilian casualties. I refuse to take either side and would prefer that we stay the hell out of it as much as possible.


----------



## Test_subject

Skullcrusher said:


> Zelensky and Ukraine government are corrupt as hell but that does not mean that Russia is somehow completely innocent. Russia definitely has their share of corruption too. I understand why Putin decided to draw the line in the sand. But at the same time there is some really sick shit going on from both sides. Has been going on for a long time. I feel sorry for the Ukrainian citizens who are innocent in all of this. If I were Putin I would have targeted the corrupt Ukrainian government only and done everything in my power to prevent civilian casualties. I refuse to take either side and would prefer that we stay the hell out of it as much as possible.


Putin had a defector poisoned with Polonium. He is not a good person by any measure.


----------



## Bro Bundy

i dont think people realize how close we are to being nuked...Putin will press that button if hes cornered


----------



## Yano

GSgator said:


> I keep seeing stories of the Russians now attacking and killing Civilians last attack killed 5 children this was  out in the open at a train station . This isn’t our war but im concerned this will drawl us in. Hunter Biden’s laptop is becoming a hot topic this may be the administrations chance to get eyes off there fucking disaster they create for America
> Also in May if they don’t prolong that Covid rule there anticipating 500,000 immigrants a month coming over the border something like 18,000 a day that will for sure crush this country inside out. How are we supposed to take care of these people they’re also estimating a recession that’s gonna happen in 2023 and a food shortage none of this makes any sense. They also want to borrow more $$ for yet another  Covid  relief plan it’s starting look obvious to me this administration was put in to ruin this country you can’t make this shit up anymore. Someone please tell me it’s going to be ok and we will get thru this lol.


The sad thing in a way is at this moment its just a blanket blame by the media .. the russian army .. from the folks i can still talk to in the area and from the ukrainian sites. The Russian regulars move in and they are friendly once they secure the area , they are moved out and Chechyens and Syrians move in and begin what  they are calling "the cleansing of ukraine" .... Putin is a miserable fuck


----------



## Yano

Mother fucking monsters ........ This poor woman is a Russian living in Ukraine ...... For the love of God this has to stop


----------



## GSgator

Yano said:


> Mother fucking monsters ........ This poor woman is a Russian living in Ukraine ...... For the love of God this has to stop


Damn that is truly sad to listen to. IMO war brings out the worse in ppl and the ppl who are true monsters the ones that  torture their family animals that type of shit they  really get to come out and live there fuck up monster sick ass  fantasies .


----------



## silentlemon1011

GSgator said:


> Damn that is truly sad to listen to. IMO war brings out the worse in ppl and the ppl who are true monsters the ones that  torture their family animals that type of shit they  really get to come out and live there fuck up monster sick ass  fantasies .



Animals typically dont torture eachother
That's why I like animals better than humans


----------



## Yano

TRIGGER WARNING --- CNN yeah yeah yeah. As I've explained I watch shit from ALL over so zip ya lips , where its from means shite it's what she says in the interview.

This woman is a member of Russia's democratic opposition party , she's been arrested at protests , arrested for poll watching and things like that in the past. Her and her husband recently took off from where they lived in Russia and moved to Georgia.






She talks about feelings and how she's been treated well for the most part. Then there was something she said  @2:57 or so
"It's not nice knowing that you're the nazis now."

That's fucking heavy.

The entire world is watching news of mass graves and atrocities. An some one in a pub hears your accent and gives you .... that look. When you just want peace and have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Hughinn

And I just ask myself, why our own leadership didn't try to prevent this, but instead egged it on?

Joe biden could have helped the Ukrainian people in thousands of different ways without provoking a violent conflict.

Instead the piece of shit picked their pockets and pushed them to war.

It's terrible.

Now, the senile corrupt bastard, Instead of calling for a ceasefire and negotiating with both sides to broker peace, this lying corrupt piece of shit is standing on the sidelines cheering it on whole he calls putin, the guy he would be negotiating peace with, a thug amd murder while the corrupt bastard creates a massive nuclear armed Russian version of North Korea. All while defence contractors cheer and lobbyists swelll with cash. 

But hey, 81 million Americans done have to see "mean tweets" right @Yano ?   The rich people are happy, poor people can afford less and the rich get what they want.  

So fuck it.  Thousands of dead Ukrainian and Russian people was worth it to get the bad orange man gone


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> Animals typically dont torture eachother
> That's why I like animals better than humans


Fuck no they don't. That is a waste of time.


----------



## Bro Bundy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Animals typically dont torture eachother
> That's why I like animals better than humans


you ever watch a komodo dragon eat a deer alive while ripping the baby out of the stomach and eating it whole...Its brutal


----------



## Bro Bundy




----------



## Nodus1

Bro Bundy said:


> i dont think people realize how close we are to being nuked...Putin will press that button if hes cornered


Define "cornered". Does having massive amounts of egg on his face if he can't achieve his objectives in Ukraine count the same as having NATO troops advancing within range of the Kremlin walls?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Nodus1 said:


> Define "cornered". Does having massive amounts of egg on his face if he can't achieve his objectives in Ukraine count the same as having NATO troops advancing within range of the Kremlin walls?


if he feels defeat or he may be killed ...very dangerous situation


----------



## GSgator

Bro Bundy said:


>


Fucking brutal the noises always get to
me if animals didn’t make noises which I know are from pain it would all be good. My last deer I harvest I took a bad shot and the first round blew her entire front leg off and the noise it let out was horrible. I couldn’t kill it fast enough that’s was my last hunt and that was back around 02-03. Death should be swift and quick with zero suffering that goes with all life.


----------



## GSgator

Bro Bundy said:


>


Fucking brutal the noises always get to me if animals didn’t make noises which I know are from pain it would all be good. My last deer I harvest I took a bad shot and the first round blew her entire front leg off and the noise it let out was horrible. I couldn’t kill it fast enough that   was my last hunt and that was back around 02-03. Death should be swift and quick with zero suffering that goes with all life


----------



## Nodus1

Bro Bundy said:


> if he feels defeat or he may be killed ...very dangerous situation


By defeat do you mean he's unable to achieve his goals in Ukraine, or Russia is forced to surrender and have the country, or parts of it, occupied by foreign armies? Because if it's the former, that's really fucked up. Someone that mad really does need to be taken out, for the safety of the planet.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Nodus1 said:


> By defeat do you mean he's unable to achieve his goals in Ukraine, or Russia is forced to surrender and have the country, or parts of it, occupied by foreign armies? Because if it's the former, that's really fucked up. Someone that mad really does need to be taken out, for the safety of the planet.


He wants to recreate the old soviet union i think thats his goal and to get nato the fuck away from him..Russians are crazy and dont have a off button hes a dangerous guy no different then a mob boss..He will go out and take the rest of us with him..Im not a fan of Ukrainian's and there president that would rather have the world blow up then to tell putin ok bro no nato just dont kill my people


----------



## Skullcrusher

Bro Bundy said:


>


hardcore


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> By defeat do you mean he's unable to achieve his goals in Ukraine, or Russia is forced to surrender and have the country, or parts of it, occupied by foreign armies? Because if it's the former, that's really fucked up. Someone that mad really does need to be taken out, for the safety of the planet.





Bro Bundy said:


> He wants to recreate the old soviet union i think thats his goal and to get nato the fuck away from him..Russians are crazy and dont have a off button hes a dangerous guy no different then a mob boss..He will go out and take the rest of us with him..Im not a fan of Ukrainian's and there president that would rather have the world blow up then to tell putin ok bro no nato just dont kill my people




I've studied this history and person fairly thoroughly.  

I don't believe at all that Putin "wants to re-create the soviet union".    Not at all.

I do believe he wants to establish Russia as a solidified world power.   I do believe he genuinely wants prosperity for the Russian people.

When the soviet union was dissolved, we and Western banks had a once in a lifetime chance to make a difference in the world for peace.  The Russian people overthrew the soviet union.   Putin know that better than anyone.

And instead of helping them, we put the boot on their necks and ass raped their country.    By 2000 most of Russian wealth was owned by 7 or 8 people.   It was oligarchy.     Many of these oligarchy had private security forces more powerful than the Russian army.  Putin was elected fairly by the Russian people.   He stood up to the oligarchy and said enough.   He told them they weren't going to treat the Russian government like its private service anymore,  and if they didn't like it, they could leave.  

Some stayed.   And those are the ones getting thier shit siezed by the US government right now.   And the ones that left  are the ones in tel Aviv and Washington lobbying our government to stay hostile to Russia. 

Putin is a cunning and ruthless individual.   He single handedly wrested power from an oligarchy and did it more or less without war.   He's a scary guy.  But he's not Hitler.  

That said, I believe yes, there is a good chance he will use tactical nuclear weapons in this conflict.   Not for the reasons @Nodus1 says though,  because  @Nodus1 doesn't understand this situation,  the Russian perspective nor Putin at all, but is totally immersed in western propaganda.  Putin is not crazy.   Not at all.

He will use tactical nuclear weapons in the event that his withdrawal boundaries are not respected.   It will be as a deterrent and show of consequences should his boundaries be encroached on after his withdrawal.

Putin doesn't want to recreate the soviet union.  His own memoirs make it obvious.   He wants to unite the Russian speaking people of Asia and Europe.  He never wanted to occupy all of Ukraine.  He wants to annex Crimea and donbas as part of Russia.   He wants to guarantee the water supply of Crimea which is dependent on Ukrainian canals. And he wants the West to back off what he sees as nato encirclement.

He will use tactical nuclear weapons in order to defend this.  He's more or less taken donbas already.  Russia already occupies the areas needed for the Crimea water supply.   Russia is slowly retreating everywhere else while they fortify these two places.    Once fortified,  yes he will defend them with nuclear weapons.

Western media makes this out totally different of course.  But if you study Russian military operations, this is going pretty much exactly along the way they operate.  Practical and non fanatic Western media examination of this thing tells me a few things.  

First Russia had a much tougher time than expected.   Much more casualties than they expected.   They obviously had some flawed intelligence going in and the best case scenario didn't happen.
But, the primary objectives are well within reach and very likely to happen.

The big question is how the West will react.  Europe isn't interested in donbas or Crimea anyway.  Those people in those regions are Russian ethnic people anyway. 

But what will us intelligence pressure Ukraine to do?

I believe US intelligence wants to drag this out as long as they can


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I've studied this history and person fairly thoroughly.
> 
> 
> That said, I believe yes, there is a good chance he will use tactical nuclear weapons in this conflict.   Not for the reasons @Nodus1 says though,  because  @Nodus1 doesn't understand this situation,  the Russian perspective nor Putin at all, but is totally immersed in western propaganda.  Putin is not crazy.   Not at all.



Are you suggesting that you understand Putin and the Russian perspective?

When you say you have studies history thoroughly, how have you done so? Which literature have you studied?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Are you suggesting that you understand Putin and the Russian perspective?
> 
> When you say you have studies history thoroughly, how have you done so? Which literature have you studied?



If you're genuinely interested in Russian history @nissan11  I'd suggest the history of the Russian revolution by Leon Trotsky.   It's from a Russian perspective, with an anti stalinist point of view.

The next best in my opinion is a people's tragedy by Orlando figes.   It gives a really good perspective into the events setting up the stage for the Bolshevik takeover.

For a general understanding of Russian culture and idealism I like Fyodor Dostoevsky.   He wrote various stories, essays and articles of the times before and after the revolution.

Those are my personal favs on the subject.  But the subject itself of Russian history is really broad and there's an enormous amount of literature out there.

As far as modern literature Putin himself has essays, articles and speeches all over the place.  I'd recommend you research it.  But you can't use Google.  Too much censorship.  Duck duck go or Firefox.

There are some really good podcasters on the subject as well. I listen to several


----------



## Hughinn

Hughinn said:


> If you're genuinely interested in Russian history @nissan11  I'd suggest the history of the Russian revolution by Leon Trotsky.   It's from a Russian perspective, with an anti stalinist point of view.
> 
> The next best in my opinion is a people's tragedy by Orlando figes.   It gives a really good perspective into the events setting up the stage for the Bolshevik takeover.
> 
> For a general understanding of Russian culture and idealism I like Fyodor Dostoevsky.   He wrote various stories, essays and articles of the times before but are relevant to  after the revolution.
> 
> Those are my personal favs on the subject.  But the subject itself of Russian history is really broad and there's an enormous amount of literature out there.
> 
> As far as modern literature Putin himself has essays, articles and speeches all over the place.  I'd recommend you research it.  But you can't use Google.  Too much censorship.  Duck duck go or Firefox.
> 
> There are some really good podcasters on the subject as well. I listen to several


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> If you're genuinely interested in Russian history @nissan11  I'd suggest the history of the Russian revolution by Leon Trotsky.   It's from a Russian perspective, with an anti stalinist point of view.
> 
> The next best in my opinion is a people's tragedy by Orlando figes.   It gives a really good perspective into the events setting up the stage for the Bolshevik takeover.
> 
> For a general understanding of Russian culture and idealism I like Fyodor Dostoevsky.   He wrote various stories, essays and articles of the times before and after the revolution.
> 
> Those are my personal favs on the subject.  But the subject itself of Russian history is really broad and there's an enormous amount of literature out there.
> 
> As far as modern literature Putin himself has essays, articles and speeches all over the place.  I'd recommend you research it.  But you can't use Google.  Too much censorship.  Duck duck go or Firefox.
> 
> There are some really good podcasters on the subject as well. I listen to several


Figes has been deeply critical of Putin, has he not? I seem to recall him accusing Putin of trying to whitewash the teaching of Russian history in schools such that Stalin was made out to be a hero.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Figes has been deeply critical of Putin, has he not? I seem to recall him accusing Putin of trying to whitewash the teaching of Russian history in schools such that Stalin was made out to be a hero.



Yes, he's definitely not a fan of Putin. 

But, even he disagreed with the 2014 US sponsored coup and NATO expansion saying he  predicted that without a split of Donbas and Crimea a ukranian civil war with certain Russian intervention was likely.  He said so back in 2015 when the ukranian government self proclaimed Nazi battalions began shelling Donbas and purging it of ethnic Russian people.

So if you're implying he suggested Putin had ambition to recreate the Soviet Union, that's not true. 
And even he, as critical of Putin as anybody knew full well that the US backed coup would lead to Ukraine civil conflict and eventual Russian intervention

Very few people who followed this history would say the united states isn't at least partially responsible for the current ukranian situation.    Except for CNN and MSNBC.     Who simply pump out propoganda nonstop that Putin is the Hitler of the month till the next one comes along


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Figes has been deeply critical of Putin, has he not? I seem to recall him accusing Putin of trying to whitewash the teaching of Russian history in schools such that Stalin was made out to be a hero.



I'll say also, that the Soviet Union, under Joseph Stalin with it's totalitarian version of Marxism had to be one of the worst and most terrible regime's in human history.

I don't see how anybody that knows what happened, and understood their ideology would be supportive of socialism and Communism here in America.

If half of these snot nosed liberal kids here would research that Marxist ideology in practice the way the Soviet Union did, they'd have a completely different perspective.  

Making parents not trust thier kids.  Kids to hate their own history and heritage.   It's so very much like a heavyweight version of what you can see in the democrat party today

I think it very possible, that my research into this subject, and the obvious ideological parallels between the communist movement back then, and the leftist/DNC movement today is what makes my skin crawl.


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> I'll say also, that the Soviet Union, under Joseph Stalin with it's totalitarian version of Marxism had to be one of the worst and most terrible regime's in human history.
> 
> I don't see how anybody that knows what happened, and understood their ideology would be supportive of socialism and Communism here in America.
> 
> If half of these snot nosed liberal kids here would research that Marxist ideology in practice the way the Soviet Union did, they'd have a completely different perspective.
> 
> Making parents not trust thier kids.  Kids to hate their own history and heritage.   It's so very much like a heavyweight version of what you can see in the democrat party today


Most of these ppl are very educated which is the sad part and they think they can put there own twist on  socialism and make it a better system

I’ve got a couple friends that are very very educated and they’ve got the fucking wildest ideas. I don’t know if there brained washed or this just goes with the Territory . I don’t think they went to school to learn how to think and advance there minds . They are good in there fields but are very narrow minded.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Yes, he's definitely not a fan of Putin.
> 
> But, even he disagreed with the 2014 US sponsored coup and NATO expansion saying he  predicted that without a split of Donbas and Crimea a ukranian civil war with certain Russian intervention was likely.  He said so back in 2015 when the ukranian government self proclaimed Nazi battalions began shelling Donbas and purging it of ethnic Russian people.
> 
> So if you're implying he suggested Putin had ambition to recreate the Soviet Union, that's not true.
> And even he, as critical of Putin as anybody knew full well that the US backed coup would lead to Ukraine civil conflict and eventual Russian intervention
> 
> Very few people who followed this history would say the united states isn't at least partially responsible for the current ukranian situation.    Except for CNN and MSNBC.     Who simply pump out propoganda nonstop that Putin is the Hitler of the month till the next one comes along


The days of Russia dictating to its neighbors which alliances and treaties they may enter into are over. The sooner Putin comes to grips with this reality, the better for the world.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> The days of Russia dictating to its neighbors which alliances and treaties they may enter into are over. The sooner Putin comes to grips with this reality, the better for the world.



Perhaps. 

But the same goes for the US. 

Eventually, this running all over the world toppling governments, stealing resources and bullying anyone who objects into submission will take it's toll.  As well as telling everyone else what they can and can not do.  

What goes around comes around


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> But the same goes for the US.
> 
> Eventually, this running all over the world toppling governments, stealing resources and bullying anyone who objects into submission will take it's toll.  As well as telling everyone else what they can and can not do.
> 
> What goes around comes around


I’m thinking at any point there in a position right now to destroy the USD that would be a check mate and we would fall apart especially with being what over 30 trillion in a deficit. How many US acres are owned by 3rd world countries if the USD crumbles and it’s time to pay those loans I can’t imagine most of this  country has been sold off including the farm lands .


----------



## Nodus1

GSgator said:


> I’m thinking at any point there in a position right now to destroy the USD that would be a check mate and we would fall apart especially with being what over 30 trillion in a deficit. How many US acres are owned by 3rd world countries if the USD crumbles and it’s time to pay those loans I can’t imagine most of this  country has been sold off including the farm lands .


Would you set fire to a building you invested in, without an insurance policy? 

If the USD were to crumble, it would take the rest of the world with it. The decoupling will be measured and methodical. Among the problems are, many in the US want this to happen and most of those who do not want it to happen lack the foresight to do anything about it.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> But the same goes for the US.
> 
> Eventually, this running all over the world toppling governments, stealing resources and bullying anyone who objects into submission will take it's toll.  As well as telling everyone else what they can and can not do.
> 
> What goes around comes around


China's influence not withstanding, I think the general trend leans towards western democratic principals and away from eastern strongmen forms of governments. So the same may go for both sides, but there are differences between the sides which societies will measure and gravitate towards.


----------



## GSgator

This whole Russian/Ukrainian war reminds me of the times of when I hear of a person that is a complete bad ass. Then he gets in a fight and it’s a huge  embarrassment we’re not talking a lucky shot either no skills.

I bet China is the same they have never been in action they all have been spoon fed by America. China has its tactics though Viruses sending drugs to the cartels they know are killing Americans in masses. Exporting
Tainted goods corrupting our politicians and so on.  Honestly I don’t think they could handle a toe to toe squared up fight. I did hear we did a simulated war against China and we didn’t stand a chance but that was before seeing Russia in action.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> China's influence not withstanding, I think the general trend leans towards western democratic principals and away from eastern strongmen forms of governments. So the same may go for both sides, but there are differences between the sides which societies will measure and gravitate towards.



Except that "trend" you mentioned is driven by force.  Take away the rose colored lenses and it's virtually no different than Eastern strongman types of government.   Especially as it pertains to foreign policy.

Just look at the regime changes the united states has orchestrated the past fifty years for reference.  
And you could say "well, we're overthrowing corrupt governments".   Except that we're not replacing them with non corrupt governments.   Just corrupt governments that don't try to stop us from stealing the local resources. 

It's a house of cards.  The "democratic trend" isn't driven by ideological shifts among local populations.   Just look at Afghanistan for reference.   It's driven by the might of the US military.  And if Afghanistan and Vietnam showed us anything.  It showed that we can lose.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Would you set fire to a building you invested in, without an insurance policy?
> 
> If the USD were to crumble, it would take the rest of the world with it. The decoupling will be measured and methodical. Among the problems are, many in the US want this to happen and most of those who do not want it to happen lack the foresight to do anything about it.



The rest of the world would get along fine without the USD. 

The world banks and the international monetary fund have always known the USD has no real value since we dropped the gold standard. 

You better believe it can happen.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Except that "trend" you mentioned is driven by force.  Take away the rose colored lenses and it's virtually no different than Eastern strongman types of government.   Especially as it pertains to foreign policy.
> 
> Just look at the regime changes the united states has orchestrated the past fifty years for reference.
> And you could say "well, we're overthrowing corrupt governments".   Except that we're not replacing them with non corrupt governments.   Just corrupt governments that don't try to stop us from stealing the local resources.
> 
> It's a house of cards.  The "democratic trend" isn't driven by ideological shifts among local populations.   Just look at Afghanistan for reference.   It's driven by the might of the US military.  And if Afghanistan and Vietnam showed us anything.  It showed that we can lose.


First of all, accusing someone of wearing rose colored glasses can be trite and condescending and in this case it is both. 

I know you, like many others, like to fixate on US failures in Vietnam, Iraq and Afghanistan. I've never given blanket support to any of those policies and I never argued "we can't lose",  but the undeniable 50 year trend is an increase in democracies around the world and indeed it has more to do with ideological shifts of the local populations as well as other domestic and international factors outside of US military force.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

If China got into an actual fight they would get steam rolled. They have zero experience. Minus nukes they would fall. Even with their numbers. They would do worse than Russia is now.


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> First of all, accusing someone of wearing rose colored glasses can be trite and condescending and in this case it is both.
> 
> I know you, like many others, like to fixate on US failures in Vietnam, Iraq and Afghanistan. I've never given blanket support to any of those policies and I never argued "we can't lose",  but the undeniable 50 year trend is an increase in democracies around the world and indeed it has more to do with ideological shifts of the local populations as well as other domestic and international factors outside of US military force.


Don't sweat it bro. It is what he does. At least now he is sneaking in back handed insults instead of outright calling people names who don't agree with his predictable opinions.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> First of all, accusing someone of wearing rose colored glasses can be trite and condescending and in this case it is both.
> 
> I know you, like many others, like to fixate on US failures in Vietnam, Iraq and Afghanistan. I've never given blanket support to any of those policies and I never argued "we can't lose",  but the undeniable 50 year trend is an increase in democracies around the world and indeed it has more to do with ideological shifts of the local populations as well as other domestic and international factors outside of US military force.




Except, I doubt you can name one single example about your claim of a "50 year trend of increase of democracy around the world" that doesn't involve overt or covert action by the US government in and amongst those people and governments.    Go ahead and try.   Because your claim of "ideological trends" is simply not true. 

I didn't mean to offend you about the rose colored lenses comment, but I did mean to point out that you have a comic book way of looking at these situations with a sort of marvel superheroes good guys vs bad guys sort of perspective on it.  When the reality of the situation is quite complicated. 

The spread of American style government around the world has to do with American government involvement and efforts to spread it than it does anything else.    See the more than 80 attempted coups and revolutions funded and orchestrated by the US government around the world for reference

In fact, one of the first actions of the biden administration was an attempted coup in Belarus. 








						Belarus: an assasination plot, a US-led coup attempt and Russian rapprochement - United World International
					

Belarus: an assasination plot, a US-led coup attempt and Russian rapprochement - Allegations of attempted assasination and coup d’etat have shaken Belarus. According to a speech by the President of Belarus Alexander Lukashenko on April




					unitedworldint.com
				




In fact, can you name one single non democrat government in the world the united states has not attempted to overthrow?  China maybe.  But the obvious reason is that they're too powerful. 

There's your answer to "the 50 years of world trends towards democratic government"

Perhaps it does have an ideological driven component to it.  But it's American government ideals driving it.  Not the world's people in general


----------



## silentlemon1011

FlyingPapaya said:


> If China got into an actual fight they would get steam rolled. They have zero experience. Minus nukes they would fall. Even with their numbers. They would do worse than Russia is now.



This
Experience counts for everything.
Chinese troops would literally shit themselves going up against veteran hardened western forces

Not to mention Officer logistical experience
Men gotta eat, gotta shit, need munitions

These other militaries cant make good on delivery of logistics, case in point Russia.

Your boys cant fight without ammo, they cant attack unless they can coordinate with other branches and intelligence effectively and quickly to even know who they're attacking and where.

Would be a Goose hunt


----------



## nissan11

silentlemon1011 said:


> This
> Experience counts for everything.
> Chinese troops would literally shit themselves going up against veteran hardened western forces
> 
> Not to mention Officer logistical experience
> Men gotta eat, gotta shit, need munitions
> 
> These other militaries cant make good on delivery of logistics, case in point Russia.
> 
> Your boys cant fight without ammo, they cant attack unless they can coordinate with other branches and intelligence effectively and quickly to even know who they're attacking and where.
> 
> Would be a Goose hunt


Agreed. The Chinese military isn't scary at all. Just like Russia.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Agreed. The Chinese military isn't scary at all. Just like Russia.



"Anything that does not suit the dominant state, the powers that be, is denounced as archaic, obsolete and useless. At the same time, everything it regards as useful is presented as the ultimate truth and forced on others regardless of the cost, abusively and by any means available. Those who refuse to comply are subjected to strong-arm tactics."

Who said the above quote @nissan11 ?


----------



## GSgator

I can’t believe Russian doesn’t even have night vision that was a shocker for me. Even the Taliban has night vision LETS GO BRANDON


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Except, I doubt you can name one single example about your claim of a "50 year trend of increase of democracy around the world" that doesn't involve overt or covert action by the US government in and amongst those people and governments.    Go ahead and try.   Because your claim of "ideological trends" is simply not true.
> 
> I didn't mean to offend you about the rose colored lenses comment, but I did mean to point out that you have a comic book way of looking at these situations with a sort of marvel superheroes good guys vs bad guys sort of perspective on it.  When the reality of the situation is quite complicated.
> 
> The spread of American style government around the world has to do with American government involvement and efforts to spread it than it does anything else.    See the more than 80 attempted coups and revolutions funded and orchestrated by the US government around the world for reference
> 
> In fact, one of the first actions of the biden administration was an attempted coup in Belarus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belarus: an assasination plot, a US-led coup attempt and Russian rapprochement - United World International
> 
> 
> Belarus: an assasination plot, a US-led coup attempt and Russian rapprochement - Allegations of attempted assasination and coup d’etat have shaken Belarus. According to a speech by the President of Belarus Alexander Lukashenko on April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedworldint.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, can you name one single non democrat government in the world the united states has not attempted to overthrow?  China maybe.  But the obvious reason is that they're too powerful.
> 
> There's your answer to "the 50 years of world trends towards democratic government"
> 
> Perhaps it does have an ideological driven component to it.  But it's American government ideals driving it.  Not the world's people in general


I see you've already started moving the goal posts from "US military force" being the driver of trends toward democracy, to "US influence". Be a man and stand up for your original assertion that US military force is responsible for all developing democracies the past 50 years rather than hide behind an ambiguous claim of US influence.

Was the US military the driving force behind the new western styled democracies of Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania or Poland?


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> I see you've already started moving the goal posts from "US military force" being the driver of trends toward democracy, to "US influence". Be a man and stand up for your original assertion that US military force is responsible for all developing democracies the past 50 years rather than hide behind an ambiguous claim of US influence.
> 
> Was the US military the driving force behind the new western styled democracies of Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania or Poland?



Yes it was.   









						CIA operations in Soviet-occupied Lithuania: ‘Not a story of success’
					

After the Second World War, the newly established American Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) collected information on st...




					www.lrt.lt
				




Unless you're making the argument that US intelligence agencies are not part of the military industrial complex  😁

Anyways, obviously you can't give an example, because there isn't one to be found. 

US government style democracy, is pushed all over the world by the US military.   Point made. 

But besides that,  our politicians have instigated most armed conflicts around the world as well.

I don't like it, because unlike England, or Rome I just don't think we were meant to be the evil empire that we've become

That's just my opinion

But it bothers me that our leadership lies to us and the world.  I brothers me that they make up lies and bomb people and steal from weaker nations.









						CIA operations in Soviet-occupied Lithuania: ‘Not a story of success’
					

After the Second World War, the newly established American Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) collected information on st...




					www.lrt.lt


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> Unless you're making the argument that US intelligence agencies are not part of the military industrial complex  😁
> 
> Anyways, obviously you can't give an example, because there isn't one to be found.
> 
> US government style democracy, is pushed all over the world by the US military.   Point made.
> 
> But besides that,  our politicians have instigated most armed conflicts around the world as well.
> 
> I don't like it, because unlike England, or Rome I just don't think we were meant to be the evil empire that we've become
> 
> That's just my opinion
> 
> But it bothers me that our leadership lies to us and the world.  I brothers me that they make up lies and bomb people and steal from weaker nations.


I just gave you four examples. But using your criteria, are there any legitimate governments in the world, as most if not all have been influenced by at least one foreign entity or another? You know, you sound like Democrats claiming Trump won the 2016 election due to Russian interference.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> I just gave you four examples. But using your criteria, are there any legitimate governments in the world, as most if not all have been influenced by at least one foreign entity or another? You know, you sound like Democrats claiming Trump won the 2016 election due to Russian interference.



None of your examples hold true.  None of them. 

CIA covert involvement in the Baltic states is well known. 








						CIA documents: the West backed forest brothers in the Baltics
					

Declassified CIA documents show that the US government provided limited covert assistance to the underground armed resistance groups in the Baltic states.




					estonianworld.com
				












						Cold War files show CIA support for guerrilla warfare inside USSR (Part I)
					

Recently declassified documents from the archive of the Central Intelligence Agency detail financial and material support given by the United States to groups of armed guerrillas in Soviet Latvia i…




					intelnews.org
				




Nobody denies it. Shit, they're proud of it.

The CIA operated in every country you mentioned prior to fall of the Soviet Union and afterwards. 

You haven't given one single valid example to back up your claim. Not one.

The reason for "trend towards democratic government" is the US military exporting it forcefully to places where the US has financial or strategic interests.  

And that's it. 

It's not a populist human trend at all.

So the Baltic states you mentioned.  Is a fail.  See above. 

Poland?









						Jacobin magazine praises CIA-backed union Solidarity for helping overthrow Poland's socialist gov't | Ben Norton
					

Jacobin magazine pushes pro imperialist State Department Socialism by praising the CIA supported Polish union Solidarity for helping overthrow communism




					bennorton.com
				




Fail there too.   Us government military involvement drove that one too.


----------



## Hughinn

Ukraine was something else though. 

The US orchestrated a coup in 2004 to overthrow the ukranian government and install their own people. 

Then in 2010 the Ukrainian people fired all of the US plants and elected the same people who were in charge in 2004.  

So in 2014 the US backed another coup to overthrow the ukranian government and install the people in there today. 

That's "spreading democracy" for you @Nodus1

That's how it gets done.  And that's the reason for the trend you noted.  Courtesy of the democrat empire.

Whose words are these @Nodus1 ?

"Anything that does not suit the dominant state, the powers that be, is denounced as archaic, obsolete and useless. At the same time, everything it regards as useful is presented as the ultimate truth and forced on others regardless of the cost, abusively and by any means available. Those who refuse to comply are subjected to strong-arm tactics."


----------



## Joliver

Haven't been in the hell thread in a minute...let's see what sort of damage I can do today...I'm sure someone has a fat mom I can insult or a puppy I can kick. 



Nodus1 said:


> China's influence not withstanding, I think the general trend leans towards western democratic principals and away from eastern strongmen forms of governments. So the same may go for both sides, but there are differences between the sides which societies will measure and gravitate towards.



I'd say exactly the opposite. The world is watching western Europe style democracy implode on itself. China's xi jinping used the the US as a model of what one can expect from late stage western liberal democracy. They literally used the "peaceful protest" burning buildings in Minnesota as a PowerPoint slide to demonstrate the need to maintain tight control of the media. 

As a result of watching the US decline, democracy has shrunk significantly all over the world. 









						Why Democracy Is on the Decline in the United States
					

Looking at the U.S., analysts from the Washington-based think tank Freedom House note the types of trends that they more customarily assign to fragile corners of the globe.




					www.newyorker.com
				




Interestingly enough, the US has lost "democracy points" and freedoms as well. This article focuses an increase in unilateral executive action has been growing for decades. Like the patriot act....😐









						Why Democracy Is on the Decline in the United States
					

Looking at the U.S., analysts from the Washington-based think tank Freedom House note the types of trends that they more customarily assign to fragile corners of the globe.




					www.newyorker.com
				






FlyingPapaya said:


> If China got into an actual fight they would get steam rolled. They have zero experience. Minus nukes they would fall. Even with their numbers. They would do worse than Russia is now.



Not so fast there, kemosabe. The US' own war game simulation predicts a US loss in the eastern hemisphere. I'd tend to believe it. China is wily. They know they don't need 20 aircraft carriers that cost $13 billion per if they have 40 hypersonic missiles to make our carrier fleet expensive coral reefs at the bottom of the yellow sea. Their battle ethos: A $2000 dollar ceramic, polythene, zylon armor is defeated by a $2 dollar tungsten bullet. China doesn't skimp on cost benefit analysis...even though we subsidized their analysis.









						The US has been getting 'its ass handed to it' in war games simulating fights against Russia and China
					

In war games simulating a high-end fight against Russia or China, the US apparently keeps getting destroyed, experienced war-gamers warn.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




We are losing the ability to project power across the globe against china. 
And to boot...the Chinese are now part of our own military industrial complex--which is fucking insane. 

We built our enemy from the ground up. But mUh gLoBaLizAtIOn...🤤



silentlemon1011 said:


> This
> Experience counts for everything.
> Chinese troops would literally shit themselves going up against veteran hardened western forces
> 
> Not to mention Officer logistical experience
> Men gotta eat, gotta shit, need munitions
> 
> These other militaries cant make good on delivery of logistics, case in point Russia.
> 
> Your boys cant fight without ammo, they cant attack unless they can coordinate with other branches and intelligence effectively and quickly to even know who they're attacking and where.
> 
> Would be a Goose hunt



Yes, the boots on the ground would cry...as we've seen when they deployed against India. Lol 

But remember the US in Iraq in 03. We sucked it up. Ran out out of gas and were sitting on the side of the road on the way to Baghdad in a place where there is nothing but sand and oil. We ran out of water, clothing, food... toothpaste... And tampons (of course we did).

This precipitated the rise of the military contractor. The US military has no expertise. When they have a problem, they call the military industrial complex as they are generally incapable of solving big problems due to the lack of trans visibility and diversity....or so they say. 

Experience is generational. And the last sustained combat the US has seen in Iraq or Afghanistan was in 2012. For 10 years it was policing and "foreign internal defense" training...which folded the day we left. A decade of work...held out for 12 hours. But trillions of dollars don't go as far as they used to... apparently 😐. 

The US has been lambasting it's soldiers with PC bullshit for so long that most of the good and experienced people don't go in...or have left. There are very few high speed gwot dudes left. 

China is generally content to let us self destruct--which I'm on a military base every day (assuming I show up to work)--we are. The state of the US military is shocking. The ethos: if our technology is vastly superior....then we don't need conventional competency.

If the US doesn't have air superiority if doesn't have a military advantage. And the Chinese took the tail of the stealth helicopter (that ISI gave sold to them after the bin laden raid) and the stealth drone that we accidentally landed in Iran to develop passive low frequency radar to track our stealth aircraft. Hence the US lack of providing a "no fly zone" in the Ukraine. The Russians tracked a flight of f35s from ramstein Air Force Base. And the Chinese have tracked our aircraft periodically as a reminder to leave Taiwan alone.









						Can China Really Track the Stealth F-35 and the F-22?
					

Are China's claims accurate?




					nationalinterest.org
				




There is a reason we haven't confronted the s-300 and s-400 missile systems in Syria...and why Israel is flying 4th gen aircraft low and fast on their attacks despite having access to 5th gen stealth aircraft.

This is also the reason we are retiring the f22 in favor of the 1970s tech f15EX. 1) we're broke...and the f22 costs $35,000 an hour to fly...and 2) if they can track it anyway...may as well have an aircraft with a larger payload. 

Winning a war isn't a forgone conclusion. Especially a war against china. Who would probably just empty Walmarts shelves as their first line of defense. 

But in reality, the economic war just started....$4.00 a dozen eggs...or so I heard...I've got chickens. I wouldn't know...💅🏻


----------



## Test_subject

GSgator said:


> Most of these ppl are very educated which is the sad part and they think they can put there own twist on  socialism and make it a better system
> 
> I’ve got a couple friends that are very very educated and they’ve got the fucking wildest ideas. I don’t know if there brained washed or this just goes with the Territory . I don’t think they went to school to learn how to think and advance there minds . They are good in there fields but are very narrow minded.


The problem is that in theory, communism is a perfect system that’s completely egalitarian and fair and would provide for everyone.

The issue is that academics fall in love with the theory of communism but largely ignore (or view through a revisionist lens) the real-world applications, which have been, without exception, unmitigated humanitarian disasters.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> None of your examples hold true.  None of them.
> 
> CIA covert involvement in the Baltic states is well known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CIA documents: the West backed forest brothers in the Baltics
> 
> 
> Declassified CIA documents show that the US government provided limited covert assistance to the underground armed resistance groups in the Baltic states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> estonianworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold War files show CIA support for guerrilla warfare inside USSR (Part I)
> 
> 
> Recently declassified documents from the archive of the Central Intelligence Agency detail financial and material support given by the United States to groups of armed guerrillas in Soviet Latvia i…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> intelnews.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody denies it. Shit, they're proud of it.
> 
> The CIA operated in every country you mentioned prior to fall of the Soviet Union and afterwards.
> 
> You haven't given one single valid example to back up your claim. Not one.
> 
> The reason for "trend towards democratic government" is the US military exporting it forcefully to places where the US has financial or strategic interests.
> 
> And that's it.
> 
> It's not a populist human trend at all.
> 
> So the Baltic states you mentioned.  Is a fail.  See above.
> 
> Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacobin magazine praises CIA-backed union Solidarity for helping overthrow Poland's socialist gov't | Ben Norton
> 
> 
> Jacobin magazine pushes pro imperialist State Department Socialism by praising the CIA supported Polish union Solidarity for helping overthrow communism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bennorton.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail there too.   Us government military involvement drove that one too.


You're scrambling, now. Just admit that you bit off more than you could chew with your original assertion. Otherwise, you'll have to thank Russia for putting Trump in the White House in 2016.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> The problem is that in theory, communism is a perfect system that’s completely egalitarian and fair and would provide for everyone.
> 
> The issue is that academics fall in love with the theory of communism but largely ignore (or view through a revisionist lens) the real-world applications, which have been, without exception, unmitigated humanitarian disasters.



Excellent point Sir!

Even a perfect system, has to enacted through a human media.  Which ain't going to be perfect.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> You're scrambling, now. Just admit that you bit off more than you could chew with your original assertion. Otherwise, you'll have to thank Russia for putting Trump in the White House in 2016.



You're getting incoherent now. 

Let me remind you it was you who made the assertion that US style democracy was spreading in the world because of some kind of human nature thing. 

I said no, it's spreading in the world because of the US government military involvement.  

You haven't provided a single example to the contrary at this point.  I've shown the few examples you claimed were wrong. 

Let's keep coherent and on topic k
😉


----------



## Joliver

Test_subject said:


> The problem is that in theory, communism is a perfect system that’s completely egalitarian and fair and would provide for everyone.
> 
> The issue is that academics fall in love with the theory of communism but largely ignore (or view through a revisionist lens) the real-world applications, which have been, without exception, unmitigated humanitarian disasters.



Plus....with finite resources, everyone in the commune is richer if the useless people are dead....like old people that just eat...and can't work. 

And people that don't fall in line with "the cohesiveness of society."  I'm reminded of the British commie in 1939 (ish??) that ask about homosexual involvement in the party to which Stalin replied:

"Archive. An idiot and a degenerate.--J. Stalin"





__





						Letter to Stalin: “can a homosexual be in the Communist Party?” | History & Theory
					

We reproduce here a letter that Harry Whyte (a British Communist Party member) wrote to Stalin in May 1934, in which Whyte posed the question: “can a homosexual be considered someone worthy of membership in the Communist Party?”. At the time, Whyte (himself homosexual) was working in Moscow at...




					www.marxist.com


----------



## Nodus1

Nodus1 said:


> I think the general trend leans towards western democratic principals and away from eastern strongmen forms of governments. So the same may go for both sides, but there are differences between the sides which societies will measure and gravitate towards.





Nodus1 said:


> the undeniable 50 year trend is an increase in democracies around the world and indeed it has more to do with ideological shifts of the local populations as well as other domestic and international factors outside of US military force.


...This vs. this...


Hughinn said:


> Except that "trend" you mentioned is driven by force.





Hughinn said:


> It's driven by the might of the US military.


I gave you four examples: Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland. It is your prerogative to believe that the latter two quotes apply to the example more than the former two, but you would be wrong.


----------



## Test_subject

Joliver said:


> Plus....with finite resources, everyone in the commune is richer if the useless people are dead....like old people that just eat...and can't work.
> 
> And people that don't fall in line with "the cohesiveness of society."  I'm reminded of the British commie in 1939 (ish??) that ask about homosexual involvement in the party to which Stalin replied:
> 
> "Archive. An idiot and a degenerate.--J. Stalin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letter to Stalin: “can a homosexual be in the Communist Party?” | History & Theory
> 
> 
> We reproduce here a letter that Harry Whyte (a British Communist Party member) wrote to Stalin in May 1934, in which Whyte posed the question: “can a homosexual be considered someone worthy of membership in the Communist Party?”. At the time, Whyte (himself homosexual) was working in Moscow at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marxist.com


Yep. For a good example of that, look at the Khmer Rouge revolution.  If you couldn’t work you were killed. Refuse to work?  Killed. Look like an academic who could undermine the party’s agrarian ideals?  Killed. Don’t toe the party line?  Killed.

Hell, you had a good chance of being killed if you _did_ toe the party line.

And like any good “classless society” the politicians enjoyed wealth and privilege while the people lived in squalor.  In every communist system that has ever been implemented, the bourgeoisie’s role as the wealthy oppressor has simply been replaced by the government.

Everyone is equal, but some are more equal than others.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> ...This vs. this...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you four examples: Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland. It is your prerogative to believe that the latter two quotes apply to the example more than the former two, but you would be wrong.



All of your examples have the US military written all over their transfer to American style government.

None of them back up your claim at all is the main point. 

As I've clearly shown just a few posts back. 

The main driver of American style government spreading in the world, is the American military machine.
Your examples prove this, they don't refute it.

Estonia








						CIA documents: the West backed forest brothers in the Baltics
					

Declassified CIA documents show that the US government provided limited covert assistance to the underground armed resistance groups in the Baltic states.




					estonianworld.com
				




CIA backed rebels to oust the Soviet Union and "spread democracy"
FAIL

"CIA supported the activities of an anti-Soviet guerrilla army known as ‘the Forest Brothers’. Known also as ‘the Forest Brethren’, the group was formed in the Baltic States in 1944, as the Soviet Red Army established Soviet control over the previously German-occupied states of Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania"










						Cold War files show CIA support for guerrilla warfare inside USSR (Part I)
					

Recently declassified documents from the archive of the Central Intelligence Agency detail financial and material support given by the United States to groups of armed guerrillas in Soviet Latvia i…




					intelnews.org


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> All of your examples have the US military written all over their transfer to American style government.
> 
> None of them back up your claim at all is the main point.
> 
> As I've clearly shown just a few posts back.
> 
> The main driver of American style government spreading in the world, is the American military machine.
> Your examples prove this, they don't refute it.


You have clearly shown nothing. You are looking at the examples through a pin-hole and thinking you are showing the big picture.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> You have clearly shown nothing. You are looking at the examples through a pin-hole and thinking you are showing the big picture.



LMAO 🤣


 ‘"Top Secret’ but now declassified, show that the CIA supported the activities of an anti-Soviet guerrilla army known as ‘the Forest Brothers’. Known also as ‘the Forest Brethren’, the group was formed in the Baltic States in 1944, as the Soviet Red Army established Soviet control over the previously German-occupied states of Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania."










						Cold War files show CIA support for guerrilla warfare inside USSR (Part I)
					

Recently declassified documents from the archive of the Central Intelligence Agency detail financial and material support given by the United States to groups of armed guerrillas in Soviet Latvia i…




					intelnews.org
				




They don't deny it.   Why do you?

The US government military was directly involved in the spread of democracy to these nations.   All of your examples except Poland, but I've already addressed that.


----------



## Hughinn

Was the US military the driving force behind the new western styled democracies of Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania or Poland?- @Nodus1 

Yes, it was. 

See above.

They did it twice in 10 years in Ukraine

"but the undeniable 50 year trend is an increase in democracies around the world and indeed it has more to do with ideological shifts of the local populations as well as other domestic and international factors outside of US military force." - @Nodus1 

Except there's no example to be found where the US military was not involved to various degrees


----------



## Hughinn

Here's where they did it in Ukraine









						CIA: Undermining and Nazifying Ukraine Since 1953
					

The recent declassification of over 3800 documents by the Central Intelligence Agency provides detailed proof that since 1953 the CIA operated two major programs intent…




					www.strategic-culture.org


----------



## lifter6973

@Nodus1 @nissan11 who said the quote below? @Hughinn would like to know

"Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience."


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> @Nodus1 @nissan11 who said the quote below? @Hughinn would like to know
> 
> "Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience."


Mark Twain?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Mark Twain?


Very good. I am impressed sort of. It has been credited as Twain's words on the internet although many historians say this is not true.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Very good. I am impressed.



Who said this,


"Anything that does not suit the dominant state, the powers that be, is denounced as archaic, obsolete and useless. At the same time, everything it regards as useful is presented as the ultimate truth and forced on others regardless of the cost, abusively and by any means available. Those who refuse to comply are subjected to strong-arm tactics."

Sorta looks like a US playbook huh?


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Was the US military the driving force behind the new western styled democracies of Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania or Poland?- @Nodus1
> 
> Yes, it was.
> 
> See above.
> 
> They did it twice in 10 years in Ukraine
> 
> "but the undeniable 50 year trend is an increase in democracies around the world and indeed it has more to do with ideological shifts of the local populations as well as other domestic and international factors outside of US military force." - @Nodus1
> 
> Except there's no example to be found where the US military was not involved to various degrees


You went from the US military hammer-fisting countries into democracy, to the US gathered information for a rag-tag resistance group in the 1950's, four decades before these countries gained their independence. 🏅

Do you even bother to read the sources you post?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Who said this,
> 
> 
> "Anything that does not suit the dominant state, the powers that be, is denounced as archaic, obsolete and useless. At the same time, everything it regards as useful is presented as the ultimate truth and forced on others regardless of the cost, abusively and by any means available. Those who refuse to comply are subjected to strong-arm tactics."
> 
> Sorta looks like a US playbook huh?


It's Putin.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> You went from the US military hammer-fisting countries into democracy, to the US gathered information for a rag-tag resistance group in the 1950's, four decades before these countries gained their independence. 🏅
> 
> Do you even bother to read the sources you post?



Yes, the point is, the US military was involved in every example you gave.  At every step since before the collapse of the Soviet Union.

Because like I said, there's no "human trend" responsible for the spread of US democracy.   
The US government military complex is responsible.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> It's Putin.




Yes, it's Putin. 

And what he's saying is the truth. 

You don't have to like Putin to admit that our leadership is just as responsible as anyone else for the suffering of the ukranian people.

Joe Biden could have easily prevented this.


----------



## GSgator

Yea but how else does this administration take all the attention off of their disastrous policies. Clinton kinda did the same after the media starting getting after his Monica Lewinsky affair. We need those type of journalist back in action the media skinned  Clinton  alive .


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Yes, the point is, the US military was involved in every example you gave.  At every step since before the collapse of the Soviet Union.
> 
> Because like I said, there's no "human trend" responsible for the spread of US democracy.
> The US government military complex is responsible.


Your inability to find distinction between American involvement in Vietnam and in the Baltics explains a lot. Your narrow perspective borders on paranoia.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> Yea but how else does this administration take all the attention off of their disastrous policies. Clinton kinda did the same after the media starting getting after his Monica Lewinsky affair. We need those type of journalist back in action the media skinned  Clinton  alive .


They sure did.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Your inability to find distinction between American involvement in Vietnam and in the Baltics explains a lot. Your narrow perspective borders on paranoia.



All of those examples, Vietnam included were the US military spreading American style government around the world for financial and strategic interests. 

Overtly or covertly.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> "Anything that does not suit the dominant state, the powers that be, is denounced as archaic, obsolete and useless. At the same time, everything it regards as useful is presented as the ultimate truth and forced on others regardless of the cost, abusively and by any means available. Those who refuse to comply are subjected to strong-arm tactics."
> 
> Who said the above quote @nissan11 ?


Im torn betwen Putin and George W.


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> @Nodus1 @nissan11 who said the quote below? @Hughinn would like to know
> 
> "Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience."


Mark Twain ... now question off that question ,, what is the mark twain ?


----------



## Bro Bundy

read some of the shit putin wrote and he wants to make the old ussr again....Russian #1 america aahhh puuuu - the iron sheik


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Im torn betwen Putin and George W.



Yessir. 

I thank you for the laugh.  Because it's so very similar between George Bush talking about the Taliban or the Iraqi regime under Saddam Hussein.

But it is vladamir Putin speaking about the US government in regards to US foreign policy.

You see @nissan11  and you too @Nodus1 and even @Yano and @lifter6973     I do respect you gentleman.   And I don't want to insult any of you. I just want you to give some thoughts to what I say.    

I'm a patriot too guys.  I love this country.  I love our people.  I'm a Cajun.  I know what it's like to be held outside the standard and written off until you're useful.

I really just want to be able to ask myself, when I see ukranian and Russian people suffering, when I know that these people have desperately suffered for so many years before, that, did our leadership do everything it could to prevent this suffering?   The answer is no!

Our current leadership did everything they could to escalate this.  To make it happen, and make it worse.    And even worse than that, why don't they call for peace talk's now?  

Because they don't want the suffering to stop.  They want to prolong it.  They want this suffering to continue.   
Because they don't want anyone but them determining how the resources of the world are divided.  They don't want the Ukrainian people deciding where they trade their resources.   Because they don't want Russia to help them develop and profit.   They want Cargill to profit off the Ukrainian wheat fields.  They want Exxon to profit off the gas reserves.  

And not the Ukrainian people.

I think that's wrong.  It's greedy.  It's malevolent and it's fucked up.  I detest the greedy bastards like Joe Biden that are perfectly willing to trade blood for prosperity, as long as it isn't his blood, but will be his prosperity. 




Just my opinion


----------



## Cochino

GSgator said:


> Yea but how else does this administration take all the attention off of their disastrous policies. Clinton kinda did the same after the media starting getting after his Monica Lewinsky affair. We need those type of journalist back in action the media skinned  Clinton  alive .


Eh meh?  Clinton didn't really do anything that other presidents before him did.  Kennedy, Johnson etc.

Putting a cum stain on a blue dress doesn't really affect the American people.

Lying under oath? Yeah not smart but most of us would do the same if we were married to his bitch.

We have gotten accustomed to little distractions and that tabloid shit sells now.


----------



## Nodus1

Cochino said:


> Eh meh?  Clinton didn't really do anything that other presidents before him did.  Kennedy, Johnson etc.
> 
> Putting a cum stain on a blue dress doesn't really affect the American people.
> 
> Lying under oath? Yeah not smart but most of us would do the same if we were married to his bitch.
> 
> We have gotten accustomed to little distractions and that tabloid shit sells now.


Thanks for reminding. I had forgotten about the blue dress. Did all that happen to go down right before he started bombing the shit out of Yugoslavia?


----------



## GSgator

Nodus1 said:


> Thanks for reminding. I had forgotten about the blue dress. Did all that happen to go down right before he started bombing the shit out of Yugoslavia?


I think that  may have been the shiny object at the time to get the media off his ass. Quick guys we need a diversion shits hitting the fan lol.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Yessir.
> 
> I thank you for the laugh.  Because it's so very similar between George Bush talking about the Taliban or the Iraqi regime under Saddam Hussein.
> 
> But it is vladamir Putin speaking about the US government in regards to US foreign policy.
> 
> You see @nissan11  and you too @Nodus1 and even @Yano and @lifter6973     I do respect you gentleman.   And I don't want to insult any of you. I just want you to give some thoughts to what I say.
> 
> I'm a patriot too guys.  I love this country.  I love our people.  I'm a Cajun.  I know what it's like to be held outside the standard and written off until you're useful.
> 
> I really just want to be able to ask myself, when I see ukranian and Russian people suffering, when I know that these people have desperately suffered for so many years before, that, did our leadership do everything it could to prevent this suffering?   The answer is no!
> 
> Our current leadership did everything they could to escalate this.  To make it happen, and make it worse.    And even worse than that, why don't they call for peace talk's now?
> 
> Because they don't want the suffering to stop.  They want to prolong it.  They want this suffering to continue.
> Because they don't want anyone but them determining how the resources of the world are divided.  They don't want the Ukrainian people deciding where they trade their resources.   Because they don't want Russia to help them develop and profit.   They want Cargill to profit off the Ukrainian wheat fields.  They want Exxon to profit off the gas reserves.
> 
> And not the Ukrainian people.
> 
> I think that's wrong.  It's greedy.  It's malevolent and it's fucked up.  I detest the greedy bastards like Joe Biden that are perfectly willing to trade blood for prosperity, as long as it isn't his blood, but will be his prosperity.
> 
> View attachment 20659
> 
> 
> Just my opinion


You've laid out what you think the US wants in Ukraine, but when do we start to consider what the Ukraine wants?


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> You've laid out what you think the US wants in Ukraine, but when do we start to consider what the Ukraine wants?




We should have had the interests of the Ukrainian people at the forefront the entire time.
We overthrew the fairly elected governments of Ukraine twice in 10 years.  Three times since 2000.  

Obviously our leadership doesn't give two shits about the ukranian people want. 

Virtually every military action we've taken outside of the "war on terror" the past twenty years has been hostile towards Russia.  They protest and cry foul every time, and it falls on deaf ears.  I don't think there's a country friendly to Russia that our government has not tried to overthrow. 

Obviously our leadership doesn't give two shits about what the Russian people want.

So when do we take the wants and needs of these other people into consideration?

When we force our leadership to do so.  

Joe Biden obviously has no interest in brokering peace here anytime soon.  There is a path to peace.  And the leaders of the free world could call a ceasefire and broker this peace. 

But that would mean the lying corrupt bastard would have to admit his own fault in all of this.   And that ain't going to happen. 

So we'll take other people into consideration when we get this lying corrupt piece of shit out of the Whitehouse. @nissan11


----------



## nissan11

Yesterday I saw in the minorstream news that Slovakia is interested in giving Ukraine Migs and the pentagon said that the US would have no right to opposes that in any way and that they are free to do what they want. Is that because Slovakia is not in NATO? Who is Slovakia and where are they?









						Slovakia in talks over possible transfer of MiG jets to Ukraine
					

Prime Minister Eduard Heger says country would need guarantees its own airspace would be defended.




					www.politico.eu


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Yesterday I saw in the minorstream news that Slovakia is interested in giving Ukraine Migs and the pentagon said that the US would have no right to opposes that in any way and that they are free to do what they want. Is that because Slovakia is not in NATO? Who is Slovakia and where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slovakia in talks over possible transfer of MiG jets to Ukraine
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Eduard Heger says country would need guarantees its own airspace would be defended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.eu




Slovakia is a NATO member. 

It used be part of Czechoslovakia until it split up into the Czech republic and Slovakia.

Both were brought into NATO 

They're both Eastern European countries just north of Hungary just south of Poland


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> We should have had the interests of the Ukrainian people at the forefront the entire time.
> We overthrew the fairly elected governments of Ukraine twice in 10 years.  Three times since 2000.
> 
> Obviously our leadership doesn't give two shits about the ukranian people want.
> 
> Virtually every military action we've taken outside of the "war on terror" the past twenty years has been hostile towards Russia.  They protest and cry foul every time, and it falls on deaf ears.  I don't think there's a country friendly to Russia that our government has not tried to overthrow.
> 
> Obviously our leadership doesn't give two shits about what the Russian people want.
> 
> So when do we take the wants and needs of these other people into consideration?
> 
> When we force our leadership to do so.
> 
> Joe Biden obviously has no interest in brokering peace here anytime soon.  There is a path to peace.  And the leaders of the free world could call a ceasefire and broker this peace.
> 
> But that would mean the lying corrupt bastard would have to admit his own fault in all of this.   And that ain't going to happen.
> 
> So we'll take other people into consideration when we get this lying corrupt piece of shit out of the Whitehouse. @nissan11


So, does anyone know what the Ukraine wants? Surely this would be a relevant piece of information - maybe that's a question we should start asking. One thing that they obviously don't want is Russian forces in their country. If they did, I think the theater would look much different than it currently does.


----------



## GSgator

Nodus1 said:


> So, does anyone know what the Ukraine wants? Surely this would be a relevant piece of information - maybe that's a question we should start asking. One thing that they obviously don't want is Russian forces in their country. If they did, I think the theater would look much different than it currently does.


I think you hit it right there. I would think the ppl want there life’s back and there city rebuild. The Ukraine Government is so fucking corrupt with there US money laundering schemes and their George Soros influence . IMO they need to be hanging in trees by a rope around there necks. Let the ppl cast a vote which will never happen.


----------



## Iron1

nissan11 said:


> Who is Slovakia and where are they?



Isn't that the meat tornado that they shave and serve on a pita with yogurt sauce?
Or is that the grilled skewers?


----------



## Yano

Iron1 said:


> Isn't that the meat tornado that they shave and serve on a pita with yogurt sauce?
> Or is that the grilled skewers?


close thats shawarma hahhaaa that made me laugh.


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> Yesterday I saw in the minorstream news that Slovakia is interested in giving Ukraine Migs and the pentagon said that the US would have no right to opposes that in any way and that they are free to do what they want. Is that because Slovakia is not in NATO? Who is Slovakia and where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slovakia in talks over possible transfer of MiG jets to Ukraine
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Eduard Heger says country would need guarantees its own airspace would be defended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.eu


Slovakia is a NATO country and a member of the EU. We can't tell them not to do anything we aren't the head of any governing body just a member of NATO. 

Reason for them wanting to send MiG's and not a more modern aircraft from another country is they don't want to have to be trained on new planes. These from Slovakia are shit they are used to , just jump in and fire up. 

It's right next to Ukraine man lol between them Hungary Poland Austria and the Czech Republic


----------



## Nodus1

GSgator said:


> I think you hit it right there. I would think the ppl want there life’s back and there city rebuild. The Ukraine Government is so fucking corrupt with there US money laundering schemes and their George Soros influence . IMO they need to be hanging in trees by a rope around there necks. Let the ppl cast a vote which will never happen.


Don't sell the Russian influence and corruption in Ukraine short either, which is even more rampant.

There were, in fact, elections held in 2019 and Zelenskyy won rather handily.


----------



## GSgator

Nodus1 said:


> Don't sell the Russian influence and corruption in Ukraine short either, which is even more rampant.
> 
> There were, in fact, elections held in 2019 and Zelenskyy won rather handily.


There both corrupt but I don’t think Russia has the amount of western influence Ukraine has. Are politicians have been running through there scams in Ukraine for years George Soros has been pushing his bullshit there for years as well.

Before I talk  out of my ass here has Soros ever influenced Putin I honestly don’t know ?


----------



## Nodus1

GSgator said:


> There both corrupt but I don’t think Russia has the amount of western influence Ukraine has. Are politicians have been running through there scams in Ukraine for years George Soros has been pushing his bullshit there for years as well.
> 
> Before I talk  out of my ass here has Soros ever influenced Putin I honestly don’t know ?


I'm not exactly sure about what you are saying. If you mean there is more western influence in Ukraine than there is in Russia, you are probably correct (i.e. Ukraine is more westernized than Russia, relatively speaking). If you meant that there is more western influence in Ukraine than Russian influence in Ukraine, then I wouldn't necessarily agree with that.

I really don't know enough about Soros' influence in eastern Europe, but I do know that using Putin as a proxy in battle against Soros is a bad idea.


----------



## GSgator

I was kinda giving my opinion on your question what Ukraine would want. I added in their government being corrupt and stated that towards the original question to back up yet again my opinion in regards of fuck the  Ukraine government they should all be fucking hung and let the Ukrainians   vote in a new one which wouldn’t  happen. I’m not stating facts just kinda adding my perspective in this lol.


----------



## Yano

GSgator said:


> There both corrupt but I don’t think Russia has the amount of western influence Ukraine has. Are politicians have been running through there scams in Ukraine for years George Soros has been pushing his bullshit there for years as well.
> 
> Before I talk  out of my ass here has Soros ever influenced Putin I honestly don’t know ?


No in fact it to be it's always been really odd how old Soviet hatred for Soros turned into this nation hating him. Soros survived the holocaust , got rich , supported the arts an dance n shit like that all over , then he got political but he was political in eastern block nations trying to get rid of the old soviet strongmen and their cronies.

 He went after all sorts of crooked politicians in places like Hungary , Slovakia , Georgia. Hungary had a Rock the Vote campaign that ousted one of Putins buddies Vladimír Mečiar , that was backed by NGO's attached to Soros Open Society. That put him on the shit list.

The Russians as they always do began to flood early social media and right wing news outlets with a giant amount of anti Soros nonsense and as shit does when you throw it at a wall hard enough , some of it stuck.

Then Georgia came along and again Soro's helped get an anti Putin guy voted in. When Mikheil Saakashvili was voted in and took over Georgia. Putin flipped his wig and doubled down on all the anti Soros propaganda.

When Soros got involved in American elections he said it was because of W. Dubya gave some speech that tripped him out , he said in one interview that it reminded him of the speeches the he heard as a kid during the war. He thought Dubya was going to commit atrocities and vowed to put the political pressure out to stop him.

Then came Dennis Hastert who on an episode of Fox News Sunday blurted out -- “You know, I don’t know where George Soros gets his money. I don’t know where — if it comes overseas or from drug groups or where it comes from … George Soros has been for legalizing drugs in this country. So, I mean, he’s got a lot of ancillary interests out there.”
that simple lie ,, right there was the catalyst for soooo much anti Soros hate.

An lets not forget Hastert is no angel , he went to prison for illegally structuring bank withdrawals to pay off a student he had sexually abused.

Then came Glen Beck after seeing the response Fox got from Hastert's comments Beck put out 3 full hours of Anti Soros content - mostly based off Hastert's lie and that rolled into what you see today.

So Putin has reasons to hate Soros .... but the far right just hate him from 3 mens lies. That have been retold louder and louder and distorted over time. It really is astounding.


----------



## GSgator

I really don’t know much about Soros except him funding and pushing these soft on crime DA’s  in these blue states. Which I think is turning these western and eastern coast large cities into places of lawlessness.


----------



## Yano

GSgator said:


> I really don’t know much about Soros except him funding and pushing these soft on crime DA’s  in these blue states. Which I think is turning these western and eastern coast large cities into places of lawlessness.


I think when it's all said and done dude's just a scapegoat and common go to because the real answers to what's going on , no one wants to hear so they just pick a villain. The guy gets blamed for everything  but no one can prove anything. Like Bigfoot.

Dude that just won Hungary's election , Viktor Orban hates Ukraine, Hates the US , Loves Putin ...... his college and post graduate education was paid for by a Soros fund scholarship program. Yet the guy got voted in how ,, by repeating Putins lies about Soros.


----------



## Test_subject

Yano said:


> No in fact it to be it's always been really odd how old Soviet hatred for Soros turned into this nation hating him. Soros survived the holocaust , got rich , supported the arts an dance n shit like that all over , then he got political but he was political in eastern block nations trying to get rid of the old soviet strongmen and their cronies.
> 
> He went after all sorts of crooked politicians in places like Hungary , Slovakia , Georgia. Hungary had a Rock the Vote campaign that ousted one of Putins buddies Vladimír Mečiar , that was backed by NGO's attached to Soros Open Society. That put him on the shit list.
> 
> The Russians as they always do began to flood early social media and right wing news outlets with a giant amount of anti Soros nonsense and as shit does when you throw it at a wall hard enough , some of it stuck.
> 
> Then Georgia came along and again Soro's helped get an anti Putin guy voted in. When Mikheil Saakashvili was voted in and took over Georgia. Putin flipped his wig and doubled down on all the anti Soros propaganda.
> 
> When Soros got involved in American elections he said it was because of W. Dubya gave some speech that tripped him out , he said in one interview that it reminded him of the speeches the he heard as a kid during the war. He thought Dubya was going to commit atrocities and vowed to put the political pressure out to stop him.
> 
> Then came Dennis Hastert who on an episode of Fox News Sunday blurted out -- “You know, I don’t know where George Soros gets his money. I don’t know where — if it comes overseas or from drug groups or where it comes from … George Soros has been for legalizing drugs in this country. So, I mean, he’s got a lot of ancillary interests out there.”
> that simple lie ,, right there was the catalyst for soooo much anti Soros hate.
> 
> An lets not forget Hastert is no angel , he went to prison for illegally structuring bank withdrawals to pay off a student he had sexually abused.
> 
> Then came Glen Beck after seeing the response Fox got from Hastert's comments Beck put out 3 full hours of Anti Soros content - mostly based off Hastert's lie and that rolled into what you see today.
> 
> So Putin has reasons to hate Soros .... but the far right just hate him from 3 mens lies. That have been retold louder and louder and distorted over time. It really is astounding.


Soros also almost crashed the British Economy by heavily short selling the British Pound for profit.

He’s a bit of a scumbag.


----------



## Yano

Test_subject said:


> Soros also almost crashed the British Economy by heavily short selling the British Pound for profit.
> 
> He’s a bit of a scumbag.


Yeah cut throat for sure , I don't figure you get to be a billionaire by being a nice guy. I'm no fan of the guy I just never understood the mass world wide hatred.


----------



## GSgator

I don’t understand how he can’t be stopped. Like you said Yano it could just be a finger pointing game. Also some of these DA’s  had their campaign funds money trail follow back to Soros. I’ve heard his name a lot and sounds like he’s been a major influence in  a lot of these city elections  so why aren’t they doing anything  about it.

Also ppl are fed up with the soft on crime and complete ignorance towards homelessness approach .I think they would have a good chance of creating some sort of  bill to put a stop to this or it’s all just fucking Rigged.


----------



## Nodus1

Yano said:


> I just never understood the mass world wide hatred.


Well, for a start...


GSgator said:


> I really don’t know much about Soros except him funding and pushing these soft on crime DA’s  in these blue states. Which I think is turning these western and eastern coast large cities into places of lawlessness.





Test_subject said:


> Soros also almost crashed the British Economy by heavily short selling the British Pound for profit.
> 
> He’s a bit of a scumbag.


He's also a member of the "In 10 years you'll own nothing and like it." WEF gang.

I think it's rather easy to see. The dude is basically a real-life Bond villain.


----------



## GSgator

Nodus1 said:


> Well, for a start...
> 
> 
> 
> He's also a member of the "In 10 years you'll own nothing and like it." WEF gang.
> 
> I think it's rather easy to see. The dude is basically a real-life Bond villain.


I’ve heard that global organization is it black rock is scooping up alot of the single dwelling houses at record prices. Which in turn first homeowner buyers and others can’t even compete. A good way to start “you’ll own nothing and like it “and also coup everyone up in one Metropolitan area


----------



## Skullcrusher

I went to go get some gas but had to drive away without getting any.

That damn Vladimir Putin...I tells ya! 🤪


----------



## lifter6973

Skullcrusher said:


> I went to go get some gas but had to drive away without getting any.
> 
> That damn Vladimir Putin...I tells ya! 🤪


You need to do your research brah. Many experts here know and can prove that everything that has gone wrong in America and the World over the last 100 years and everything that will go wrong over the next 100 years is all Biden's fault along with all Democrats.

If Trump had been around 100 years ago and if he could be here 100 years from now and be installed as a dictator, the World would flow with milk and honey and we would have worldwide peace.

Come on man, get with the program.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> So, does anyone know what the Ukraine wants? Surely this would be a relevant piece of information - maybe that's a question we should start asking. One thing that they obviously don't want is Russian forces in their country. If they did, I think the theater would look much different than it currently does.




Shit, I agree. 
What do you suppose Ukraine wants? Peace, security, prosperity?  Probably. 

Russia tearing up their house? Definitely not.  But, Russia don't want to be there either. 

So what does Russia want? Peace, security, prosperity? Probably. 
Sending it's young men into Ukrain instead of planting wheat or refining oil? Definitely not.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> No in fact it to be it's always been really odd how old Soviet hatred for Soros turned into this nation hating him. Soros survived the holocaust , got rich , supported the arts an dance n shit like that all over , then he got political but he was political in eastern block nations trying to get rid of the old soviet strongmen and their cronies.
> 
> He went after all sorts of crooked politicians in places like Hungary , Slovakia , Georgia. Hungary had a Rock the Vote campaign that ousted one of Putins buddies Vladimír Mečiar , that was backed by NGO's attached to Soros Open Society. That put him on the shit list.
> 
> The Russians as they always do began to flood early social media and right wing news outlets with a giant amount of anti Soros nonsense and as shit does when you throw it at a wall hard enough , some of it stuck.
> 
> Then Georgia came along and again Soro's helped get an anti Putin guy voted in. When Mikheil Saakashvili was voted in and took over Georgia. Putin flipped his wig and doubled down on all the anti Soros propaganda.
> 
> When Soros got involved in American elections he said it was because of W. Dubya gave some speech that tripped him out , he said in one interview that it reminded him of the speeches the he heard as a kid during the war. He thought Dubya was going to commit atrocities and vowed to put the political pressure out to stop him.
> 
> Then came Dennis Hastert who on an episode of Fox News Sunday blurted out -- “You know, I don’t know where George Soros gets his money. I don’t know where — if it comes overseas or from drug groups or where it comes from … George Soros has been for legalizing drugs in this country. So, I mean, he’s got a lot of ancillary interests out there.”
> that simple lie ,, right there was the catalyst for soooo much anti Soros hate.
> 
> An lets not forget Hastert is no angel , he went to prison for illegally structuring bank withdrawals to pay off a student he had sexually abused.
> 
> Then came Glen Beck after seeing the response Fox got from Hastert's comments Beck put out 3 full hours of Anti Soros content - mostly based off Hastert's lie and that rolled into what you see today.
> 
> So Putin has reasons to hate Soros .... but the far right just hate him from 3 mens lies. That have been retold louder and louder and distorted over time. It really is astounding.




Wow.  Just wow. 

This post is a huge pile of horseshit.... Damn.  Where to start?

George Soros is a good guy that's hated because he funded arts and a few guys told lies about him?   WTF?   

George Soros funded more regime change color revolutions all over the world than the US government. 








						George Soros: The hidden hand behind 'color revolutions' -- Sott.net
					

While Baltimore burns, the city has proven itself to be yet another staging ground in a long line of scenes involving "violent protests," riots, and racial violence following an incident concerning police brutality, real or otherwise. Although...




					www.sott.net
				




He has more NGOs and political organizations than the NAACP 








						Complete List Of U.S. Organizations Funded By George Soros
					

By Editorial Staff -November 16, 2019 #soros #sbalich #maga #twill #tcot #eyesrightopen #socialism #marxism #golbalism #Opensociety #leadright Organizations directly funded by Soros and his Open So…



					thewillcountynews.com
				




His guy he used, Saakashvili was a straight up US state department asset that overthrew the government in Georgia just to get run out of Georgia years later over corruption.  He's now the mayor of Odessa in Ukrain.  Installed by the US state department and George Soros.

People hate George Soros, because they have good reason.  He spends billions meddling in everyone else's business to suit his own ends. 

Not because he's "a good guy somebody on the right told lies about".  

Jesus how childish can you get?

It's like you read history from a fucking marvel comic book.


----------



## GSgator

I don’t think Yano meant to offend anymore in his post I believe he was educating me on the person.

You and I won’t see eye to eye on Soros . What I know about the guy is his ability to create anarchy in these big popular city’s. He is doing this with the influence of what seems to be unlimited funds.

Hey I’m also here to learn and see everyone’s perspective on this and like I said brother I don’t know shit about Soros. What I mentioned above is the one thing Ive really heard about him which is enough for me to take a side and I can see you and I feel  differently  about MR George Soros.


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> I don’t think Yano meant to offend anymore in his post I believe he was educating me on the person.
> 
> You and I won’t see eye to eye on Soros . What I know about the guy is his ability to create anarchy in these big popular city’s. He is doing this with the influence of what seems to be unlimited funds.
> 
> Hey I’m also here to learn and see everyone’s perspective on this and like I said brother I don’t know shit about Soros. What I mentioned above is the one thing Ive really heard about him which is enough for me to take a side and I can see you and I feel  differently  about MR George Soros.



The sad thing is, you're right. 

He didn't mean to offend.  He honestly doesn't know any better.

I don't care one way or another about Soros.  Except that I'm an American, and his NGOs and political action committees have contributed in a large part to the destabilizing of this country, just like he has so many others around the world.

I'm not a "right wing nut".  I don't see the difference between liberal democracy and fascism when wickedness, cruelty, greed and suffering can be perpetuated by either.   Or prosperity, peace and heightening of the human being can be accomplished with either. 

I'm interested in reality and truth.   That's all. 

I don't like seeing poor people kill each other, whether they're Russian, Ukranian, vietnamese or Arabs.   And especially southern American boys who get sent off to die for a bunch of rich bastards in a country that reminds them it hated them every chance it gets 
and  Especially when it's accomplishing nothing but making those bastard rich people richer.

Just my opinion.


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> The sad thing is, you're right.
> 
> He didn't mean to offend.  He honestly doesn't know any better.
> 
> I don't care one way or another about Soros.  Except that I'm an American, and his NGOs and political action committees have contributed in a large part to the destabilizing of this country, just like he has so many others around the world.
> 
> I'm not a "right wing nut".  I don't see the difference between liberal democracy and fascism when wickedness, cruelty, greed and suffering can be perpetuated by either.   Or prosperity, peace and heightening of the human being can be accomplished with either.
> 
> I'm interested in reality and truth.   That's all.
> 
> I don't like seeing poor people kill each other, whether they're Russian, Ukranian, vietnamese or Arabs.   And especially southern American boys who get sent off to die for a bunch of rich bastards in a country that reminds them it hated them every chance it gets
> and  Especially when it's accomplishing nothing but making those bastard rich people richer.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Well fuck me I should have read those articles I took your post out of context  and I thought you were standing up for George Soros I apologize . We obviously see eye to eye about this .


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> Wow.  Just wow.
> 
> This post is a huge pile of horseshit.... Damn.  Where to start?
> 
> George Soros is a good guy that's hated because he funded arts and a few guys told lies about him?   WTF?
> 
> .


I literally replied to the small portion of your post that’s what I get for not finishing and using my selective information gathering skills lol.

 I was about to get on a plane to meet you at your fucking local gumbo place and straighten you out lol. ❤️😘


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> I literally replied to the small portion of your post that’s what I get for not finishing and using my selective information gathering skills lol.
> 
> I was about to get on a plane to meet you at your fucking local gumbo place and straighten you out lol. ❤️😘


You can still do it. Meet him and straighten out that gimp ankle of his. 
A couple of good sweep and stomps should do the trick.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> You can still do it. Meet him and straighten out that gimp ankle of his.
> A couple of good sweep and stomps should do the trick.



Yeah, it probably would. There's more metal in the damn thing than bone.  

It was a real learning curve to learn how to put my strong side forward.   It went against everything I had ever learned before. 

But Bruce Lee made a good point that you should put your strong side forward.  Because it should do most of the work. 

It's a big adjustment for a western wrestler and American/European boxing student.  But it does work.  You just have to change your game from powerful pot shots and strong defense, to strong defense and powerful pot shots. 

Wrestling is the same.  Power shots are the same, they just have to be set up better for straighter openings with my left hand.  Hooks don't have the same reach, so I gotta set down harder on em and tuck up better.  But they're still devastating. 

But yeah man. I'm a Gimp.   It sucks.  I'm also old. And that sucks. 

But shit bro.  We'll all get there.  
Right? 😁


----------



## GSgator

Balance and flow grasshopper. IBruce Lee will always be a legend. Also watch Mike Tyson’s foot work he gets his power from his trunk that dude had stellar knock out power at all angles that’s what made him so dangerous. There feet stayed pretty squared  keeps from  also
Telegraphing  your next move .


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Shit, I agree.
> What do you suppose Ukraine wants? Peace, security, prosperity?  Probably.
> 
> Russia tearing up their house? Definitely not.  But, Russia don't want to be there either.
> 
> So what does Russia want? Peace, security, prosperity? Probably.
> Sending it's young men into Ukrain instead of planting wheat or refining oil? Definitely not.


I'll start this post by apologizing if what I wrote anywhere in the several posts preceding this one dumbed down the conversation. It was not my intent to do so. @Hughinn you seem like a reasonably intelligent fellow. I'd be interested in what you think the Ukraine wants, beyond the universalities of peace, security and prosperity. In my professional, as well as personal experience, I have learned (an ongoing process, really) the importance of identifying the needs and desires of other parties. In the case of Ukraine, I feel like everyone talks about the interests of the West (US/EU) and the interests of the East (RU/China), but there is very little discussion of the direction the Ukraine wishes to forge. Of course it will be those interests of the East and West which will move the needle of events, and there is no choice the Ukraine can make which will be entirely positive or without negative consequences,  but which side's interests best align with the desires of Ukraine?


----------



## Skullcrusher

lifter6973 said:


> You need to do your research brah. Many experts here know and can prove that everything that has gone wrong in America and the World over the last 100 years and everything that will go wrong over the next 100 years is all Biden's fault along with all Democrats.
> 
> If Trump had been around 100 years ago and if he could be here 100 years from now and be installed as a dictator, the World would flow with milk and honey and we would have worldwide peace.
> 
> Come on man, get with the program.


But but but Biden is the best President we have ever had!


----------



## Nodus1

Skullcrusher said:


> But but but Biden is the best President we have ever had!


Remember "The adults are back in charge"? 

What a pipe dream that was.


----------



## Joliver

Hate to derail the current unrelated argument in the Russia/Ukraine war thread with news of the Russia/Ukraine war, but I feel this may be of interest. 

In my semi-literate opinion, and the opinion of anyone not watching American media, the war is about to heat up because of several new happenings. Here they are: 

1) With the surrender of the Ukrainian marines, Mariupol has fallen. With the siege is over, it will free up Russian and Donbass troops for other major operations. 

2) Strategic bombers of the Russian Aerospace Forces have reportedly been put on high alert.

3) The Russian Ministry of Foreign Affairs has announced that NATO vehicles transporting weapons for Ukraine are considered legitimate military targets. 😬 Sort of a biggie WW3 type thing if you consider #2 on this list. Nobody ever cranked up their strategic, nuclear capable air wing...while simultaneously announcing that NATO assets are fair game if the "big fireworks" aren't up for discussion.

4) The Russian Ministry of Defense has threatened to bomb "decision-making centers" in Ukraine, including Kiev, if the Ukrainians fire at Russian territory again.

Anyways....carry on.


----------



## Achilleus

Yano said:


> The Russian regulars move in and they are friendly once they secure the area , they are moved out and Chechyens and Syrians move in and begin what they are calling "the cleansing of ukraine" .... Putin is a miserable fuck


I just saw some photos and video from Bucha and holy fucking shit. All the dead civilians lying all over the streets, some with their hands wrapped around the backs, fingers showing signs of decomposition. Big grave of people buried, like at least 100 people. People dead on the ground with their bike underneath them, just shot and killed while riding their bike.


----------



## Yano

Achilleus said:


> I just saw some photos and video from Bucha and holy fucking shit. All the dead civilians lying all over the streets, some with their hands wrapped around the backs, fingers showing signs of decomposition. Big grave of people buried, like at least 100 people. People dead on the ground with their bike underneath them, just shot and killed while riding their bike.


It's like watching WW2 in color ,, just horrible what is happening.


----------



## nissan11

So Russia threw a temper tantrum because they don't want Ukraine to join NATO. Now they are threatening nuclear weapon use if Sweden and Finland join NATO? 
It sure looks like Russia is trying to tell every other country what they can and can't do. And not only are they they saying they disapprove, but they might use nuclear weapons because they are so butt hurt? 









						Russia makes nuclear threat to Sweden, Finland over NATO consideration
					

Russia will have to bolster its defenses in the Baltic Sea -- including a potential nuclear escalation -- if Sweden and Finland join NATO, Moscow said on Thursday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> So Russia threw a temper tantrum because they don't want Ukraine to join NATO. Now they are threatening nuclear weapon use if Sweden and Finland join NATO?
> It sure looks like Russia is trying to tell every other country what they can and can't do. And not only are they they saying they disapprove, but they might use nuclear weapons because they are so butt hurt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia makes nuclear threat to Sweden, Finland over NATO consideration
> 
> 
> Russia will have to bolster its defenses in the Baltic Sea -- including a potential nuclear escalation -- if Sweden and Finland join NATO, Moscow said on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


This is clearly Biden's fault. Russia is innocent. If Trump were in charge there would be no NATO and Russia wouldn't have to threaten anyone.


----------



## nissan11

I just realized who Russia is. Russia is the jealous, insecure boyfriend. Ukraine, Finland and Sweden are the guys having friendly conversations with Russia's girlfriend.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> I'll start this post by apologizing if what I wrote anywhere in the several posts preceding this one dumbed down the conversation. It was not my intent to do so. @Hughinn you seem like a reasonably intelligent fellow. I'd be interested in what you think the Ukraine wants, beyond the universalities of peace, security and prosperity. In my professional, as well as personal experience, I have learned (an ongoing process, really) the importance of identifying the needs and desires of other parties. In the case of Ukraine, I feel like everyone talks about the interests of the West (US/EU) and the interests of the East (RU/China), but there is very little discussion of the direction the Ukraine wishes to forge. Of course it will be those interests of the East and West which will move the needle of events, and there is no choice the Ukraine can make which will be entirely positive or without negative consequences,  but which side's interests best align with the desires of Ukraine?




No apologies necessary brother.  Open discourse can get passionate when people believe strongly enough about the subject. 
Challenging each other to consider different perspectives is how we help each other learn and grow.  I appreciate you. 

This ukranian situation in my opinion was totally unnecessary.   There were literally hundreds of ways to help the ukranian people without militarizing them and pushing for NATO.   Especially when Russia has said for twenty years that it would not accept a hostile government in Ukraine as part of NATO. 

I don't think the Ukrainian people wanted this.  I don't think the Russian people wanted this.    I think both people just want prosperity, peace and security.   I really do. 

Ukraine has been in a civil war more or less in Donbas since 2014 when the current ukranian government came into power via a US state department coup.   The first thing they did was outlaw the Russian language.   If course the east of Ukraine is predominantly Russian people and obviously seen this as an act of belligerence towards them attempted succession.  

They've been fighting ever since, with ukranian Nazi battalions shelling Donbas regularly.   

I think this war was at the least agitated by our own government and at the very worst carefully orchestrated.   Joe Biden is making no attempt to help broker peace because I think they want it to be prolonged as much as possible.  To bleed Russia dry. 

If you got a few minutes, watch what Indian media is reporting 






The news we get is so heavily lopsided with putler bad propoganda that it's sad.


----------



## Hughinn

Joliver said:


> Hate to derail the current unrelated argument in the Russia/Ukraine war thread with news of the Russia/Ukraine war, but I feel this may be of interest.
> 
> In my semi-literate opinion, and the opinion of anyone not watching American media, the war is about to heat up because of several new happenings. Here they are:
> 
> 1) With the surrender of the Ukrainian marines, Mariupol has fallen. With the siege is over, it will free up Russian and Donbass troops for other major operations.
> 
> 2) Strategic bombers of the Russian Aerospace Forces have reportedly been put on high alert.
> 
> 3) The Russian Ministry of Foreign Affairs has announced that NATO vehicles transporting weapons for Ukraine are considered legitimate military targets. 😬 Sort of a biggie WW3 type thing if you consider #2 on this list. Nobody ever cranked up their strategic, nuclear capable air wing...while simultaneously announcing that NATO assets are fair game if the "big fireworks" aren't up for discussion.
> 
> 4) The Russian Ministry of Defense has threatened to bomb "decision-making centers" in Ukraine, including Kiev, if the Ukrainians fire at Russian territory again.
> 
> Anyways....carry on.



Excellent points. 

And it appears that our own leadership is doing everything it can to help escalate the situation.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> So Russia threw a temper tantrum because they don't want Ukraine to join NATO. Now they are threatening nuclear weapon use if Sweden and Finland join NATO?
> It sure looks like Russia is trying to tell every other country what they can and can't do. And not only are they they saying they disapprove, but they might use nuclear weapons because they are so butt hurt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia makes nuclear threat to Sweden, Finland over NATO consideration
> 
> 
> Russia will have to bolster its defenses in the Baltic Sea -- including a potential nuclear escalation -- if Sweden and Finland join NATO, Moscow said on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com




I'm not sure if you're just ignorant or trolling here.

But in 1963 Cuba was purchasing Russian missile batteries and paying Russia to help install them. 

The US government told Russia to stop selling Cuba weapons because the Cuban government was hostile towards the US. 

Russia told the US that Cuba was an independent country and could do what it wanted. 

So the US invaded Cuba to prevent the Russian missile batteries from being used against them. 

Doesn't that look familiar?

Or are you just that dense? Or you just that indoctrinated with democrat party propoganda that you don't see the parallels and concerns of anybody but yourself?


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> This is clearly Biden's fault. Russia is innocent. If Trump were in charge there would be no NATO and Russia wouldn't have to threaten anyone.



Funny thing is, you're being disingenuous here, but most of the knowledgeable US diplomatic experts agree with you. 

"Henry Kissinger earlier warned on several occasions that NATO expansion would create tensions between Russia and the US as well as Russia and the rest of western Europe."

"Jack Matlock while speaking to news agency Democracy Now earlier in February said that NATO expansion would trigger an arms race. While speaking to the news agency Matlock highlighted that the Soviet collapse was not because of the western pressure but due to internal issues which led to its fall."

“If you start piecemeal expanding NATO, you are going to — without including Russia — you are going to once again precipitate a buildup of arms and a competition, an armed competition. There was no reason to do it at that time,” Matlock told Democracy Now’s Amy Goodman. He further added that at that point of time Russia was not threatening any eastern European country. He also highlighted that the last Soviet Russia premier Mikhail Gorbachev accepted the process of democratisation of the eastern European nations."



			Kissinger, Ex-Envoys Predicted War In Ukraine, Warned Against NATO Expansion
		


It was Joe Biden that dropped the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I'm not sure if you're just ignorant or trolling here.
> 
> But in 1963 Cuba was purchasing Russian missile batteries and paying Russia to help install them.
> 
> The US government told Russia to stop selling Cuba weapons because the Cuban government was hostile towards the US.
> 
> Russia told the US that Cuba was an independent country and could do what it wanted.
> 
> So the US invaded Cuba to prevent the Russian missile batteries from being used against them.
> 
> Doesn't that look familiar?
> 
> Or are you just that dense? Or you just that indoctrinated with democrat party propoganda that you don't see the parallels and concerns of anybody but yourself?



But Cuba was 'hostile' towards the US because the Fidel Castro overthrew the Cuban government in a mean way, right?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> But Cuba was 'hostile' towards the US because the Fidel Castro overthrew the Cuban government in a mean way, right?



I don't know what you mean by "overthrew the Cuban government in a mean way"

But Fidel Castro did lead a revolution that overthrew the Cuban government and put his party in power yes. 
Castro was no democrat, but then neither were the right-wing dictators the U.S. supported in Latin America and elsewhere around the world. 

Before the 1959 Cuban Revolution, Americans thought of Cuba as their property; indeed, before the Civil War, Southerners had wanted to take it for the expansion of American slavery. After Cuba’s independence from Spain in 1898, the U.S. repeatedly intervened diplomatically, economically, and militarily on the island. The U.S. military was there from 1896-1902, 1906-1909, and 1917-1922; the 45 square miles of the U.S. Navy base at Guantanamo Bay have been continuously occupied since 1903.

By the mid 20th century, Cuba was “a background for honeymoons, a playground for vacations.  It was not a country to be taken seriously by Americans. Castro changed all that, vanquishing the American-allied local oligarchs and expelling the American gangsters who ran the casinos and brothels. He also nationalized $1.5 billion worth of American interests in the sugar, cattle, oil refining, mining, railroads, and banking sectors on the island.

So the US tried to overthrow him.  Multiple attempts to assinate him, and sponsored several coups and invasions to get rid of him. 

So he turned to the Soviet Union for weapons to deter the US government attempts to remove him.  

This led to 1963 missile crisis I mentioned earlier.

Castro was hostile towards the US.  Because they were hostile towards him. His ride to power ended their money laundering and smuggling rackets.


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> But Cuba was 'hostile' towards the US because the Fidel Castro overthrew the Cuban government in a mean way, right?


Castro over threw our installed puppet Fulgencio Batista , until that happened America loved Cuba , Havana was the original Las Vegas , if you will. Wasn't that he did it in a mean way , he cost the US govt a lot of tax free and easy laundered money.

 They hate us for that and the Bay of Pigs invasion in 61 , that was funded and backed by the US and CIA. Which ended up causing a huge fall out between the US and Russia because Russia had backed Castro ,, and all that led to the Cuban missile crisis in 62 with them trying to put nukes there.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Hughinn said:


> No apologies necessary brother.  Open discourse can get passionate when people believe strongly enough about the subject.
> Challenging each other to consider different perspectives is how we help each other learn and grow.  I appreciate you.
> 
> This ukranian situation in my opinion was totally unnecessary.   There were literally hundreds of ways to help the ukranian people without militarizing them and pushing for NATO.   Especially when Russia has said for twenty years that it would not accept a hostile government in Ukraine as part of NATO.
> 
> I don't think the Ukrainian people wanted this.  I don't think the Russian people wanted this.    I think both people just want prosperity, peace and security.   I really do.
> 
> Ukraine has been in a civil war more or less in Donbas since 2014 when the current ukranian government came into power via a US state department coup.   The first thing they did was outlaw the Russian language.   If course the east of Ukraine is predominantly Russian people and obviously seen this as an act of belligerence towards them attempted succession.
> 
> They've been fighting ever since, with ukranian Nazi battalions shelling Donbas regularly.
> 
> I think this war was at the least agitated by our own government and at the very worst carefully orchestrated.   Joe Biden is making no attempt to help broker peace because I think they want it to be prolonged as much as possible.  To bleed Russia dry.
> 
> If you got a few minutes, watch what Indian media is reporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The news we get is so heavily lopsided with putler bad propoganda that it's sad.



Palki is great
Love Gravitas, always provides a nice summary


----------



## nissan11

So really, Russia is doing the same thing to Ukraine that we did to Cuba, only it seems the difference is that the majority of the Ukrainian people do not want Russia in their country? And that last part is very important.
Also, the US didn't slaughter a bunch of Cubans like Russia is doing to Ukraine.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> So really, Russia is doing the same thing to Ukraine that we did to Cuba, only it seems the difference is that the majority of the Ukrainian people do not want Russia in their country? And that last part is very important.



Not really a difference though.  Because the failure of the bay of pigs revolution shows that the majority of Cubans, didn't want the US in their country either.  That's why we're not there now. 

They'd raped and fleeced Cuba for years.

The US had to accept that it was kicked out of Cuba. 

But they didn't want a hostile government armed with Russian missles in Cuba. 

Just like Russia doesn't want a hostile government in Ukraine armed with NATO missiles. 

There really is no difference.


----------



## nissan11

And Obama policies had the US more friendly with Cuba and Trump reversed a lot of those policies and sanctioned Cuba again, right? So Trump kinda did to Cuba what Biden is doing to Russia?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> And Obama policies had the US more friendly with Cuba and Trump reversed a lot of those policies and sanctioned Cuba again, right? So Trump kinda did to Cuba what Biden is doing to Russia?



I don't understand that train of thought. 

Especially since Bidens actions about NATO and weapons have led to war.   And Trump was about trading sugar cane and rum and was an economic disagreement.  Not a security concern


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> So really, Russia is doing the same thing to Ukraine that we did to Cuba, only it seems the difference is that the majority of the Ukrainian people do not want Russia in their country? And that last part is very important.
> Also, the US didn't slaughter a bunch of Cubans like Russia is doing to Ukraine.


No we got slaughtered instead ,, well the troops the CIA trained , read up on Bay of Pigs Invasion.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Nodus1 said:


> Remember "The adults are back in charge"?
> 
> What a pipe dream that was.


But but but Biden is building back better!


----------



## GSgator

Skullcrusher said:


> But but but Biden is building back better!


He just needs 7 more trillion dollars . Let’s give it to him I’m OK with paying $23.94 for a single roll of paper towels. Let’s pay off everyone’s student loans fuck it let’s just pay off everybody’s fucking house and cars while we’re at it. Man is this Socialism  how come we haven’t been doing this the whole time I get all my shit for free can I retire too . Wait a minute where’s all this fucking money gonna come from now I’m confused.


----------



## Skullcrusher

GSgator said:


> He just needs 7 more trillion dollars . Let’s give it to him I’m OK with paying $23.94 for a single roll of paper towels. Let’s pay off everyone’s student loans fuck it let’s just pay off everybody’s fucking house and cars while we’re at it. Man is the socialism how come we haven’t been doing this the whole time I get all my shit for free can I retire too . Wait a minute where’s all this fucking money gonna come from now I’m confused.


With hard work, in a year or two, maybe you can afford to buy a dimebag of ground beef.

It could happen.


----------



## GSgator

Skullcrusher said:


> With hard work, in a year or two, maybe you can afford to buy a dimebag of ground beef.
> 
> It could happen.


Well I’m gonna retire right who’s gonna be working hard? Come on man everything is fucking free in America just give the man his $7 trillion .


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> No apologies necessary brother.  Open discourse can get passionate when people believe strongly enough about the subject.
> Challenging each other to consider different perspectives is how we help each other learn and grow.  I appreciate you.
> 
> This ukranian situation in my opinion was totally unnecessary.   There were literally hundreds of ways to help the ukranian people without militarizing them and pushing for NATO.   Especially when Russia has said for twenty years that it would not accept a hostile government in Ukraine as part of NATO.
> 
> I don't think the Ukrainian people wanted this.  I don't think the Russian people wanted this.    I think both people just want prosperity, peace and security.   I really do.
> 
> Ukraine has been in a civil war more or less in Donbas since 2014 when the current ukranian government came into power via a US state department coup.   The first thing they did was outlaw the Russian language.   If course the east of Ukraine is predominantly Russian people and obviously seen this as an act of belligerence towards them attempted succession.
> 
> They've been fighting ever since, with ukranian Nazi battalions shelling Donbas regularly.
> 
> I think this war was at the least agitated by our own government and at the very worst carefully orchestrated.   Joe Biden is making no attempt to help broker peace because I think they want it to be prolonged as much as possible.  To bleed Russia dry.
> 
> If you got a few minutes, watch what Indian media is reporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The news we get is so heavily lopsided with putler bad propoganda that it's sad.


Are you aware of the Ukraine elections of 2019, and do you think that it served as an indication of the direction Ukraine wishes to proceed? Or do you not consider the 2019 elections legitimate? Again, I think we need to give deeper consideration to the will of the Ukrainian's.

In 2014, Ukraine's parliament made Ukrainian the official language of state institutions. It did not outlaw Russian, nor any other minority languages. Nevertheless, Russia used this as a pre-text for annexing Crimea (as they already had clandestine units in the peninsula promoting unrest).

Joe Biden has fucced up the situation, royally. Predictably, he is unable to contain Putin.

Regarding the Gravitas piece, I have to admit that I struggled to keep my interest watching it. It seems to me like a network that is practicing a news broadcast, rather than one able to concisely deliver the news. After 5 minutes, I determined that I could not commit another 40. I may try again later and thanks for providing another perspective.




Hughinn said:


> Not really a difference though.  Because the failure of the bay of pigs revolution shows that the majority of Cubans, didn't want the US in their country either.  That's why we're not there now.
> 
> They'd raped and fleeced Cuba for years.
> 
> The US had to accept that it was kicked out of Cuba.
> 
> But they didn't want a hostile government armed with Russian missles in Cuba.
> 
> Just like Russia doesn't want a hostile government in Ukraine armed with NATO missiles.
> 
> There really is no difference.


There are parallels between the US/Cuba and Russian/Ukraine situations, but important distinctions which really limit the comparison. Consider the war in Donbass as that version of The Bay of Pigs, but not only with Russian funding and training, but with direct Russian military incursion beginning in 2014. It's akin to US airborne and mechanized regiments landing and fighting along side of the Cuban DRF - then throw in a shootdown of a commercial airplane over the Caribbean with 300 innocents on board (MH 17). Then follow that up with a direct land, sea and air invasion and occupation of Cuba by the US military. Not because the Russians had moved nuclear weapons to Cuba (that would come later), but because of Cuba's desire to tighten relations with Russia amid losing chunks of its country to the US.

Another important dynamic in the US/Cuba situation was the inclusion of hostile nuclear weapons set to be based in Cuba. No such dynamic exists in the Russia/Ukraine situation. While I think the push by some leaders in the West to include the Ukraine in the NATO alliance is bad policy, that possibility is more of a threat to Russian influence and national pride than it is to Russia's very existence. The arming of Ukraine with NATO nuclear forces was never on the table. The reality is, NATO nuclear forces have been greatly reduced, from a height of 7,000+ warheads in the 1970's to little more than 100 tactical weapons based in western Europe today. Putin's talk of the nuclear threat to Russia is just more pretext to his aggression in eastern Europe.


----------



## Joliver

Regarding things that may escalate the situation, a "US intelligence operator" was supposedly killed today. They're showing his kit and papers in a video published.


----------



## nissan11

Joliver said:


> Regarding things that may escalate the situation, a "US intelligence operator" was supposedly killed today. They're showing his kit and papers in a video published.


Got a link?


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Nodus1 said:


> Joe Biden has fucced up the situation, royally.


Pant-Shitter fucks up everything he touches, from his retarded family members (the lucky ones are dead) to 50 years of pure nonsense and corruption. He's almsot as retarded as the 81 million who voted for him, LMAO...  Libtardz, dumbest kvnts in existence...


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Are you aware of the Ukraine elections of 2019, and do you think that it served as an indication of the direction Ukraine wishes to proceed? Or do you not consider the 2019 elections legitimate? Again, I think we need to give deeper consideration to the will of the Ukrainian's.
> 
> In 2014, Ukraine's parliament made Ukrainian the official language of state institutions. It did not outlaw Russian, nor any other minority languages. Nevertheless, Russia used this as a pre-text for annexing Crimea (as they already had clandestine units in the peninsula promoting unrest).
> 
> Joe Biden has fucced up the situation, royally. Predictably, he is unable to contain Putin.
> 
> Regarding the Gravitas piece, I have to admit that I struggled to keep my interest watching it. It seems to me like a network that is practicing a news broadcast, rather than one able to concisely deliver the news. After 5 minutes, I determined that I could not commit another 40. I may try again later and thanks for providing another perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> There are parallels between the US/Cuba and Russian/Ukraine situations, but important distinctions which really limit the comparison. Consider the war in Donbass as that version of The Bay of Pigs, but not only with Russian funding and training, but with direct Russian military incursion beginning in 2014. It's akin to US airborne and mechanized regiments landing and fighting along side of the Cuban DRF - then throw in a shootdown of a commercial airplane over the Caribbean with 300 innocents on board (MH 17). Then follow that up with a direct land, sea and air invasion and occupation of Cuba by the US military. Not because the Russians had moved nuclear weapons to Cuba (that would come later), but because of Cuba's desire to tighten relations with Russia amid losing chunks of its country to the US.
> 
> Another important dynamic in the US/Cuba situation was the inclusion of hostile nuclear weapons set to be based in Cuba. No such dynamic exists in the Russia/Ukraine situation. While I think the push by some leaders in the West to include the Ukraine in the NATO alliance is bad policy, that possibility is more of a threat to Russian influence and national pride than it is to Russia's very existence. The arming of Ukraine with NATO nuclear forces was never on the table. The reality is, NATO nuclear forces have been greatly reduced, from a height of 7,000+ warheads in the 1970's to little more than 100 tactical weapons based in western Europe today. Putin's talk of the nuclear threat to Russia is just more pretext to his aggression in eastern Europe.



Great post bro. 

I promise I will reply.  I've got to give a few of those points some thought to address them the way they deserve.  I'm still at work. 

I'll reply by tomorrow morning though. 

I'm conceding tonight to whiskey.


----------



## nissan11

I am conceding tonight as well, to vodka. 

A gentleman's agreement it is. A ceasefire until tomorrow.


----------



## Yano

Ok if you all remember the day the war started , the ship that  told the guys on Snake Island to surrender and they told them ,, Russian warship , go fuck yourself .. Well , that was the Muskva or Moscow the flagship of the Black Sea fleet and .... they sunk it today hahaaha !!


----------



## Yano

Starsky and his guys got a hold of a "state of the art" Russian Orlan Drone that was taken down ... check  this shit out hahaaha.


----------



## GSgator

Yano said:


> Starsky and his guys got a hold of a "state of the art" Russian Orlan Drone that was taken down ... check  this shit out hahaaha.


I was waiting on a biohazard white powder like anthrax to gust  out when they unscrewed that cap. I was kinda sitting on the edge of my seat the entire time thinking maybe these guys will trigger a dummy switch and🔥💥🔥💥.


----------



## milleniumgirl

That idiot of Zelensky has to surrender and the war will be over. That guy shouldn’t have been President in the first place.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Putin isn't any better. He didn't need to invade In the first place


----------



## Yano

milleniumgirl said:


> That idiot of Zelensky has to surrender and the war will be over. That guy shouldn’t have been President in the first place.


Putin and ALL the Russians need to die ,, and the war would be over.


----------



## Hughinn

All right.  Now that I can see clearly, I can respond to your very thoughtful amd intelligent post the way it deserves.





Nodus1 said:


> Are you aware of the Ukraine elections of 2019, and do you think that it served as an indication of the direction Ukraine wishes to proceed? Or do you not consider the 2019 elections legitimate? Again, I think we need to give deeper consideration to the will of the Ukrainian's.



Yes, I'm aware of the elections of 2019. I think yes, it does give an indication of what the Ukrainian people want.  The elections of 2014 definitely have a legitimacy problem because it was a US orchestrated coup that installed a US  puppet poroshenko.   The dude was a straight up state department asset and as corrupt as they come.

Zelensky ran on the platform or ending corruption and making a lasting peace with Russia and ending the war in Donbass.  Instead he escalated it.









						Volodymyr Zelensky - Campaign Platform in English - GeoHistory
					

In March of 2019, Volodymyr Zelensky did what many thought would be impossible. In the presidential election that month, it looked like Ukraine would see




					geohistory.today
				






Nodus1 said:


> In 2014, Ukraine's parliament made Ukrainian the official language of state institutions. It did not outlaw Russian, nor any other minority languages. Nevertheless, Russia used this as a pre-text for annexing Crimea (as they already had clandestine units in the peninsula promoting unrest).



Nevertheless,  the ethnic Russian people of Donbass obviously would see this as hostile toward them, and they did.  So they refused to recognize the coup de tat government that had just taken power by force.

You could argue that the Ukrainian parliament rules on the of the Russian language weren't as hostile as the Russians took them.   But nobody can argue that it didn't discriminate against them









						Zelensky Signed a Law That Actually Prohibits Receiving an Education in the Russian Language in Ukraine
					






					www.stalkerzone.org
				




Imagine a right wing coup in America taking power and doing the same thing with the Spanish language.   Just imagine the hell that would break loose in liberal cities and the heavily Hispanic areas of the southwest.
Then imagine that government literally sending nazi thugs out to enforce the new rules, so the southwest succeeded.

That's what happened



Nodus1 said:


> Joe Biden has fucced up the situation, royally. Predictably, he is unable to contain Putin.



Lol.  Nobody can disagree with that.

Joe biden fucked this up big time.



Nodus1 said:


> There are parallels between the US/Cuba and Russian/Ukraine situations, but important distinctions which really limit the comparison. Consider the war in Donbass as that version of The Bay of Pigs, but not only with Russian funding and training, but with direct Russian military incursion beginning in 2014. It's akin to US airborne and mechanized regiments landing and fighting along side of the Cuban DRF - then throw in a shootdown of a commercial airplane over the Caribbean with 300 innocents on board (MH 17). Then follow that up with a direct land, sea and air invasion and occupation of Cuba by the US military. Not because the Russians had moved nuclear weapons to Cuba (that would come later), but because of Cuba's desire to tighten relations with Russia amid losing chunks of its country to the US.



The Cuban people kicked the United States out of Cuba.   Not the Russian army.

The Russian people of Donbass separated from Ukrainian government.  Not the Russian army.
Russia did not get military involved until the Ukraine sent it's nazi brigades to donbas to start shelling cities.   At that point, Russian military decided to get involved.  And only in advisory and supporting roles.  More than 2 million refugees fled Ukraine for Russia.  What do you think we would do?

_*"According to a United Nations early March 2016 report 1.6 million people were registered internally displaced by the Ukrainian government.[17] 800,000 to 1 million of them lived within Ukrainian government controlled Ukraine.*_*[17]*"










						Five Years of War in the Donbas - Foreign Policy Research Institute
					

The war in the eastern Ukrainian region known as the Donbas has killed over 13,000 people, displaced millions, and led to the worst rupture in relations between the Russian Federation and the West since the end of the Cold War. The war was caused by inherent cleavages in Ukrainian society...




					www.fpri.org
				




Let's not forget that Zelensky was elected by the Ukrainian people to end the conflict in Donbass.





Nodus1 said:


> Another important dynamic in the US/Cuba situation was the inclusion of hostile nuclear weapons set to be based in Cuba. No such dynamic exists in the Russia/Ukraine situation. While I think the push by some leaders in the West to include the Ukraine in the NATO alliance is bad policy, that possibility is more of a threat to Russian influence and national pride than it is to Russia's very existence. The arming of Ukraine with NATO nuclear forces was never on the table. The reality is, NATO nuclear forces have been greatly reduced, from a height of 7,000+ warheads in the 1970's to little more than 100 tactical weapons based in western Europe today. Putin's talk of the nuclear threat to Russia is just more pretext to his aggression in eastern Europe.



None of that changes the fact that Russia sees nato expansion in Ukraine as a threat.   Just like the US seen an armed hostile Cuban government a threat.

Considering Cuba had a revolution that threw out American gangsters and oligarchs and in reply we tried to assinate Fidel Castro instead of negotiating,  we had a good reason to worry.

Considering Ukraine is in a civil war between ethnic Russians and Ukrainian nazis aided by US mercenaries I'd think Russia has a legitimate security concern about a nato armed hostile government in Ukraine.


I think Considering the elections you cited of 2019 it's obvious the Ukrainian people didn't want any of this.  They threw out the US sock puppet and elected a man who said he'd broker peace with Russia and end the war in Donbass. That's what I think the Ukrainian people wanted,

And Russia's consistent warnings and attempts at diplomacy say they didn't want it either.  They continually asked for no more NATO expansion in Ukraine and tried repeatedly to bring international attention to the conflict in Donbass as they struggled to absorb millions of refugees.  Russia didn’t want this either

Just a little bit of competent diplomacy by that lying corrupt bastard joe biden could have prevented this.
But I think he wanted it.   He eggs it on even now howling insults and vitriol from the sidelines at Russia while encouraging Ukrainian people to keep fighting and dying in a war they can't win.

It pisses me off.

81 million american votes for this? .   Not Ukrainian people,  not Russian people.   Americans who supported joe biden and the democrat party asked for this

Congratulations you ignorant motherfuckers


----------



## Hughinn

milleniumgirl said:


> That idiot of Zelensky has to surrender and the war will be over. That guy shouldn’t have been President in the first place.



Zelensky ran on a platform of brokering peace with Russia and ending the war in Donbass 

Instead he escalated by being a stooge for joe biden


----------



## lifter6973

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Pant-Shitter fucks up everything he touches, from his retarded family members (the lucky ones are dead) to 50 years of pure nonsense and corruption. He's almsot as retarded as the 81 million who voted for him, LMAO...  Libtardz, dumbest kvnts in existence...


He has not done well but I thought no one voted for him.  Everyone voted for Trump, right? and he was cheated, right?


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> I am conceding tonight as well, to vodka.
> 
> A gentleman's agreement it is. A ceasefire until tomorrow.


Where are the gentlemen?


----------



## DF

Hughinn said:


> All right.  Now that I can see clearly, I can respond to your very thoughtful amd intelligent post the way it deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm aware of the elections of 2019. I think yes, it does give an indication of what the Ukrainian people want.  The elections of 2014 definitely have a legitimacy problem because it was a US orchestrated coup that installed a US  puppet poroshenko.   The dude was a straight up state department asset and as corrupt as they come.
> 
> Zelensky ran on the platform or ending corruption and making a lasting peace with Russia and ending the war in Donbass.  Instead he escalated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volodymyr Zelensky - Campaign Platform in English - GeoHistory
> 
> 
> In March of 2019, Volodymyr Zelensky did what many thought would be impossible. In the presidential election that month, it looked like Ukraine would see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geohistory.today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless,  the ethnic Russian people of Donbass obviously would see this as hostile toward them, and they did.  So they refused to recognize the coup de tat government that had just taken power by force.
> 
> You could argue that the Ukrainian parliament rules on the of the Russian language weren't as hostile as the Russians took them.   But nobody can argue that it didn't discriminate against them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelensky Signed a Law That Actually Prohibits Receiving an Education in the Russian Language in Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stalkerzone.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine a right wing coup in America taking power and doing the same thing with the Spanish language.   Just imagine the hell that would break loose in liberal cities and the heavily Hispanic areas of the southwest.
> Then imagine that government literally sending nazi thugs out to enforce the new rules, so the southwest succeeded.
> 
> That's what happened
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Nobody can disagree with that.
> 
> Joe biden fucked this up big time.
> 
> 
> 
> The Cuban people kicked the United States out of Cuba.   Not the Russian army.
> 
> The Russian people of Donbass separated from Ukrainian government.  Not the Russian army.
> Russia did not get military involved until the Ukraine sent it's nazi brigades to donbas to start shelling cities.   At that point, Russian military decided to get involved.  And only in advisory and supporting roles.  More than 2 million refugees fled Ukraine for Russia.  What do you think we would do?
> 
> _*"According to a United Nations early March 2016 report 1.6 million people were registered internally displaced by the Ukrainian government.[17] 800,000 to 1 million of them lived within Ukrainian government controlled Ukraine.*_*[17]*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Years of War in the Donbas - Foreign Policy Research Institute
> 
> 
> The war in the eastern Ukrainian region known as the Donbas has killed over 13,000 people, displaced millions, and led to the worst rupture in relations between the Russian Federation and the West since the end of the Cold War. The war was caused by inherent cleavages in Ukrainian society...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fpri.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that Zelensky was elected by the Ukrainian people to end the conflict in Donbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that changes the fact that Russia sees nato expansion in Ukraine as a threat.   Just like the US seen an armed hostile Cuban government a threat.
> 
> Considering Cuba had a revolution that threw out American gangsters and oligarchs and in reply we tried to assinate Fidel Castro instead of negotiating,  we had a good reason to worry.
> 
> Considering Ukraine is in a civil war between ethnic Russians and Ukrainian nazis aided by US mercenaries I'd think Russia has a legitimate security concern about a nato armed hostile government in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> I think Considering the elections you cited of 2019 it's obvious the Ukrainian people didn't want any of this.  They threw out the US sock puppet and elected a man who said he'd broker peace with Russia and end the war in Donbass. That's what I think the Ukrainian people wanted,
> 
> And Russia's consistent warnings and attempts at diplomacy say they didn't want it either.  They continually asked for no more NATO expansion in Ukraine and tried repeatedly to bring international attention to the conflict in Donbass as they struggled to absorb millions of refugees.  Russia didn’t want this either
> 
> Just a little bit of competent diplomacy by that lying corrupt bastard joe biden could have prevented this.
> But I think he wanted it.   He eggs it on even now howling insults and vitriol from the sidelines at Russia while encouraging Ukrainian people to keep fighting and dying in a war they can't win.
> 
> It pisses me off.
> 
> 81 million Americans asked for this.   Not Ukrainian people,  not Russian people.   81 million Americans and the democrat party asked for this
> 
> Congratulations you ignorant motherfuckers


I'm a bit of a JFK conspiracy buff.  I took a look at some of the data that was dumped some months back.  Some of it is pretty interesting stuff.  How the US government wanted to pay the mob to take out Castro.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> All right.  Now that I can see clearly, I can respond to your very thoughtful amd intelligent post the way it deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm aware of the elections of 2019. I think yes, it does give an indication of what the Ukrainian people want.  The elections of 2014 definitely have a legitimacy problem because it was a US orchestrated coup that installed a US  puppet poroshenko.   The dude was a straight up state department asset and as corrupt as they come.
> 
> Zelensky ran on the platform or ending corruption and making a lasting peace with Russia and ending the war in Donbass.  Instead he escalated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volodymyr Zelensky - Campaign Platform in English - GeoHistory
> 
> 
> In March of 2019, Volodymyr Zelensky did what many thought would be impossible. In the presidential election that month, it looked like Ukraine would see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geohistory.today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless,  the ethnic Russian people of Donbass obviously would see this as hostile toward them, and they did.  So they refused to recognize the coup de tat government that had just taken power by force.
> 
> You could argue that the Ukrainian parliament rules on the of the Russian language weren't as hostile as the Russians took them.   But nobody can argue that it didn't discriminate against them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelensky Signed a Law That Actually Prohibits Receiving an Education in the Russian Language in Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stalkerzone.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine a right wing coup in America taking power and doing the same thing with the Spanish language.   Just imagine the hell that would break loose in liberal cities and the heavily Hispanic areas of the southwest.
> Then imagine that government literally sending nazi thugs out to enforce the new rules, so the southwest succeeded.
> 
> That's what happened
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Nobody can disagree with that.
> 
> Joe biden fucked this up big time.
> 
> 
> 
> The Cuban people kicked the United States out of Cuba.   Not the Russian army.
> 
> The Russian people of Donbass separated from Ukrainian government.  Not the Russian army.
> Russia did not get military involved until the Ukraine sent it's nazi brigades to donbas to start shelling cities.   At that point, Russian military decided to get involved.  And only in advisory and supporting roles.  More than 2 million refugees fled Ukraine for Russia.  What do you think we would do?
> 
> _*"According to a United Nations early March 2016 report 1.6 million people were registered internally displaced by the Ukrainian government.[17] 800,000 to 1 million of them lived within Ukrainian government controlled Ukraine.*_*[17]*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Years of War in the Donbas - Foreign Policy Research Institute
> 
> 
> The war in the eastern Ukrainian region known as the Donbas has killed over 13,000 people, displaced millions, and led to the worst rupture in relations between the Russian Federation and the West since the end of the Cold War. The war was caused by inherent cleavages in Ukrainian society...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fpri.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that Zelensky was elected by the Ukrainian people to end the conflict in Donbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that changes the fact that Russia sees nato expansion in Ukraine as a threat.   Just like the US seen an armed hostile Cuban government a threat.
> 
> Considering Cuba had a revolution that threw out American gangsters and oligarchs and in reply we tried to assinate Fidel Castro instead of negotiating,  we had a good reason to worry.
> 
> Considering Ukraine is in a civil war between ethnic Russians and Ukrainian nazis aided by US mercenaries I'd think Russia has a legitimate security concern about a nato armed hostile government in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> I think Considering the elections you cited of 2019 it's obvious the Ukrainian people didn't want any of this.  They threw out the US sock puppet and elected a man who said he'd broker peace with Russia and end the war in Donbass. That's what I think the Ukrainian people wanted,
> 
> And Russia's consistent warnings and attempts at diplomacy say they didn't want it either.  They continually asked for no more NATO expansion in Ukraine and tried repeatedly to bring international attention to the conflict in Donbass as they struggled to absorb millions of refugees.  Russia didn’t want this either
> 
> Just a little bit of competent diplomacy by that lying corrupt bastard joe biden could have prevented this.
> But I think he wanted it.   He eggs it on even now howling insults and vitriol from the sidelines at Russia while encouraging Ukrainian people to keep fighting and dying in a war they can't win.
> 
> It pisses me off.
> 
> 81 million Americans asked for this.   Not Ukrainian people,  not Russian people.   81 million Americans and the democrat party asked for this
> 
> Congratulations you ignorant motherfuckers


Long ass post but uh how can you say 81 million voted for Biden and still say Trump got cheated?


----------



## Rot-Iron66

I honestly think the votes were real. The number of absolute woke/retard/brainless morons out there today is frightening...


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Long ass post but uh how can you say 81 million voted for Biden and still say Trump got cheated?




Because I find it difficult to believe that there are truly that many ignorant and impetuous people in America who would rather have a lifelong career politician, as corrupt as they come, known for taking bribes and representing wealthy corporate interests over the agony of enduring "mean tweets"


----------



## GSgator

I would think they were real until he was the most voted for president of all time history and he got more black votes then Obama.

That old crusty racist piece of shit no doing anything for 50 years mother fucker didn’t beat Obama in those votes.  I can post multiple videos of his racism that was aired while he was campaigning. Sorry that when the the red flags went up for me.

Also @Rot-Iron66  don’t get discourage and
never stop believing . Im going to tell you this the woke groups of ppl have the loudest microphones and the biggest platform. Your average American doesn’t believe in this woke BULLSHIT they are such a small percentage. Look at this woke movement they think men can have periods  and have babies math is racist, they want to sexualize your first grader , criminals are the victims and nobody should be in jail if they’re wrong they don’t wanna hear the other side and this is just a few of their outlandish hypocrisy’s.

This is a cancer and goes against what  MOST AMERICANS  believe in . This will get quashed because there’s no logic and The one thing Americans are is logical and support there freedoms. The woke Philosophy has no leg to stand on there is no science to back up their madness and that’s what it is completely  fucking  madness seriously in their world up is down  and left is  right it makes zero since.

Trust me this type of shit has its ways of sorting itself out it will be short lived.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Because I find it difficult to believe that there are truly that many ignorant and impetuous people in America who would rather have a lifelong career politician, as corrupt as they come, known for taking bribes and representing wealthy corporate interests over the agony of enduring "mean tweets"


Great so stick to your guns and say you still believe Trump got cheated and 81 million people did not vote for Biden. You keep contradicting your own words.


----------



## Hughinn

I'd like to share this here. 
@nissan11 @Yano @lifter6973 @Nodus1

It's a screeshot of a picture I seen on an Eastern European blog I can no longer access because the US government is censoring them.

It's from that blog in 2014 after the US backed coup in Ukraine and before the Ukrainian nazis began shelling Donbass





@Nodus1 I believe this picture sums up what BOTH the Ukrainian and Russian people want.   And without interference by bastards like joe biden and western banks, this is what they would have.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> Long ass post but uh how can you say 81 million voted for Biden and still say Trump got cheated?



Actions speak louder than words they’re now trying to put in legislation   in to allow people to not even need an ID to vote. You  have to have pretty thick blinders on to not see where they’re trying to go with that bill. And their whole bullshit about the minorities not able to get IDs is a crock of shit and to throw the Jim Crow bullshit out there with it I’m loss for words on that it is truly disgusting.

 I’m sorry man the Democratic Party has turned into a very very sad state of affairs. There have also showed the nation they couldn’t work a fucking garage sale more or less run a country. I don’t know if it’s the progressive left that took over but they need to be annihilated and completely gone as a party. They truly are the racist, hateful, violent *side  that has lost all  direction of what this country was built from.*


----------



## GSgator

Also fuck Trump but at this point I’ll take fucking Mickey Mouse if it’s gonna be the complete opposite of what’s going on RIGHT NOW in America this is a shit show.
1 Afghanistan pull out 85 billion  Worth of high-grade military weapons.
2. Inflation
3 The energy crises
4 the out of  control border invasion
5 vaccination mandates( destruction of our emergency service system nurses doctors and police)

If I was thinking  up a way to destroy a country these would  be my main ingredients and I know there’s more . Those are the ones that came to mind.

Biden support rate is literally 33%. Seven out of 10 Americans don’t support  this current president. America is  my home I’ll be damned  if I’m gonna watch it burn down.

There’s my rant sorry I dislike seeing any support for this  current administration.


----------



## DF

GSgator said:


> Also fuck Trump but at this point I’ll take fucking Mickey Mouse if it’s gonna be the complete opposite of what’s going on RIGHT NOW in America this is a shit show.
> 1 Afghanistan pull out 85 billion  Worth of high-grade military weapons.
> 2. Inflation
> 3 The energy crises
> 4 the out of  control border invasion
> 5 vaccination mandates( destruction of our emergency service system nurses doctors and police)
> 
> If I was thinking  up a way to destroy a country these would  be my main ingredients and I know there’s more . Those are the ones that came to mind.
> 
> Biden support rate is literally 33%. Seven out of 10 Americans not supporting this current president.


You forgot the "supply chain issues".


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Yes, I'm aware of the elections of 2019. I think yes, it does give an indication of what the Ukrainian people want. The elections of 2014 definitely have a legitimacy problem because it was a US orchestrated coup that installed a US puppet poroshenko. The dude was a straight up state department asset and as corrupt as they come.
> 
> Zelensky ran on the platform or ending corruption and making a lasting peace with Russia and ending the war in Donbass. Instead he escalated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volodymyr Zelensky - Campaign Platform in English - GeoHistory
> 
> 
> In March of 2019, Volodymyr Zelensky did what many thought would be impossible. In the presidential election that month, it looked like Ukraine would see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geohistory.today


Thanks for posting the Zelenskyy campaign platform. Regarding our conversation:

_*"We must win peace for Ukraine. From the guarantors of the Budapest Memorandum and our partners in the EU, We will formally request support for Ukraine in our effort to end the war, to return the temporarily occupied territories, and to force the aggressor to pay for the damage that was caused. Surrendering our national interests and territories cannot be subject to any negotiation."*_

_*"Ukraine’s movement toward NATO and other similar associations is a pledge to our security. I believe in this pledge and it should be confirmed by a state referendum. My job is to make sure that the salaries of servicemen are at the level of NATO standards."*_

I think this clarifies what the Ukrainian people were voting for. 



Hughinn said:


> Zelensky Signed a Law That Actually Prohibits Receiving an Education in the Russian Language in Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stalkerzone.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine a right wing coup in America taking power and doing the same thing with the Spanish language. Just imagine the hell that would break loose in liberal cities and the heavily Hispanic areas of the southwest.
> Then imagine that government literally sending nazi thugs out to enforce the new rules, so the southwest succeeded.
> 
> That's what happened


Doing what with the Spanish language? US public school education is given in English, though there are a few dual language programs in some areas. None use Spanish only curricula, that I'm aware of. 

And let's cool down the "nazi" rhetoric, okay?


Hughinn said:


> Considering Ukraine is in a civil war between ethnic Russians and Ukrainian nazis aided by US mercenaries I'd think Russia has a legitimate security concern about a nato armed hostile government in Ukraine.


Again with the "nazi" rhetoric. This is lifted right out of Putin's speechwriter's notebook. Ukraine's president happens to be Jewish, you know?

Can you explain Russia's "legitimate security concerns" specifically, without resorting to hypotheticals like "how would the US respond to Canada joining the CIS"? 


Hughinn said:


> And Russia's consistent warnings and attempts at diplomacy say they didn't want it either. They continually asked for no more NATO expansion in Ukraine and tried repeatedly to bring international attention to the conflict in Donbass as they struggled to absorb millions of refugees. Russia didn’t want this either


Russia has a history of destabilizing an independent Ukraine. Russia is only interested in Ukrainian sovereignty so long as the Ukraine is a puppet member of the CIS. Russia has clearly demonstrated they believe Ukraine is part of Russia and that it has no interest in letting the Ukraine pursue its own destiny.


----------



## milleniumgirl

Lots of fake news. Don’t believe everything that idiot of Zelenski says. If he was smart he would surrender ….


----------



## Nodus1

milleniumgirl said:


> That idiot of Zelensky has to surrender and the war will be over. That guy shouldn’t have been President in the first place.


Thank you for relieving me of my concern that I might have dumbed down the conversation.


----------



## Achilleus

My experience is through second hand knowledge but the little interaction I had with Ukrainian relatives seemed to indicate they were not big fans of Russia, specifically USSR. If you just read a bit of Ukraine's history, they have many reasons to not back down and many would be willing to die to protect the sovereignty of their nation. Imagine if Britain came back to America to try and recolonize it, you think we'd just bend over?


----------



## milleniumgirl

Part of Ukraine was already Russian. Putin and many Russians want the federation of Russia to be the USSR again.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Thanks for posting the Zelenskyy campaign platform. Regarding our conversation:
> 
> _*"We must win peace for Ukraine. From the guarantors of the Budapest Memorandum and our partners in the EU, We will formally request support for Ukraine in our effort to end the war, to return the temporarily occupied territories, and to force the aggressor to pay for the damage that was caused. Surrendering our national interests and territories cannot be subject to any negotiation."*_
> 
> _*"Ukraine’s movement toward NATO and other similar associations is a pledge to our security. I believe in this pledge and it should be confirmed by a state referendum. My job is to make sure that the salaries of servicemen are at the level of NATO standards."*_
> 
> I think this clarifies what the Ukrainian people were voting for.
> 
> 
> Doing what with the Spanish language? US public school education is given in English, though there are a few dual language programs in some areas. None use Spanish only curricula, that I'm aware of.
> 
> And let's cool down the "nazi" rhetoric, okay?
> 
> Again with the "nazi" rhetoric. This is lifted right out of Putin's speechwriter's notebook. Ukraine's president happens to be Jewish, you know?
> 
> Can you explain Russia's "legitimate security concerns" specifically, without resorting to hypotheticals like "how would the US respond to Canada joining the CIS"?
> 
> Russia has a history of destabilizing an independent Ukraine. Russia is only interested in Ukrainian sovereignty so long as the Ukraine is a puppet member of the CIS. Russia has clearly demonstrated they believe Ukraine is part of Russia and that it has no interest in letting the Ukraine pursue its own destiny.



Zelensky said that Ukrainian interest in NATO was "a pledge to security".  

Which was my point exactly.  Ukranian people want security, prosperity and peace.   That's clearly what they voted for.  They got the opposite

NATO membership is not a requirement to that end.  Ukranian security can easily be established without pursuit of NATO membership. 

Don't act like the Ukrainian people voted for NATO membership. They didn't.  They voted to increase National security. 

I will not "cool it with the Nazi rhetoric" as it cannot be overstated.   This neo Nazi group worked with the US state department to overthrow the legally elected ukranian government.  That happened.   

In the southwest and other places even in Texas bilingual classes with English and Spanish in many school districts are very common.   Imagine if a newly installed neo Nazi government decided to end this practice?  Then sent neo Nazi thugs to crack down on any dissenters. 

I don't understand how you can't see Russia thinking a hostile Ukranian government with a NATO arsenal would not be a security concern for Russia.  NATO has been wielded clearly as a weapon against Russia and every single diplomatic expert of the past fifty fucking years has warned of the expansion of NATO causing war with Russia.  What the fuck is so hard to understand that Russia doesn't want a NATO armed Ukraine with a hostile government on it's border.  For the exact same reason the US didn't want an armed hostile Cuba. 

It's not difficult to understand

I can't help but think you've stopped trying to be logical here and are becoming disingenuous in your arguments 

As far as your statement 

"Russia has a history of destabilizing an independent Ukraine. Russia is only interested in Ukrainian sovereignty so long as the Ukraine is a puppet member of the CIS. Russia has clearly demonstrated they believe Ukraine is part of Russia and that it has no interest in letting the Ukraine pursue its own destiny."

That's a  joke.  Because you could literally substitute "Russia" for the US and it reads exactly the same.  With the same amount of truth. 

Holy fuck man.  Look at your first sentence there and think.  The US overthrew legally elected ukranian governments twice in ten years.  Three times since 2000.  What the fuck are you talking about here?

Putin is not Satan. 
The US government agitated this situation and continue to agitate and prolong it. 

Putin made the decision to invade.  That's on him.  I agree with you there.

But, Our own leadership created this situation. And they continue to agitate and prolong it intentionally because they have exactly the same economic interest in Ukraine as you claim Russia has.
They literally set up governments in Ukraine through violent coups with state department people in charge because they would open up access to Ukranian resources for western development.   The US government did this.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Thank you for relieving me of my concern that I might have dumbed down the conversation.


You sort of did.


----------



## Hughinn

milleniumgirl said:


> Part of Ukraine was already Russian. Putin and many Russians want the federation of Russia to be the USSR again.



It all depends on the part of Ukraine. 

Part of Ukrain is very pro European. Part is very pro Russian


----------



## milleniumgirl

Zelenski was a bad actor and he shouldn’t be a president. He thinks he can convince Europe and the US to fight Russia which would mean a 3rd World War. Who wants this?


----------



## Hughinn

milleniumgirl said:


> Zelenski was a bad actor and he shouldn’t be a president. He thinks he can convince Europe and the US to fight Russia which would mean a 3rd World War. Who wants this?



Basically Zelensky is orchestrating a proxy war between the west and Russia right now.


----------



## milleniumgirl

Hughinn said:


> Basically Zelensky is orchestrating a proxy war between the west and Russia right now.


Exactly


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Fuck Putin, fuck zelensky. Both are shit. There. Throw Biden in that shit pile too


----------



## Achilleus

I'm out. I'll let the armchair geopolitical experts of Russia and Ukraine continue rambling on how everything happening is actually the fault of Ukrainian Nazi's, Zelensky, Joe Bidan, NATO, and whatever possible/partial truth that downplays Putin and the Russia Military.

Also, LMAO at giving a minor faction of Ukrainian Nazi's so much credit. Holy shit, its the best excuse in the west for liberals and now apparently people leaning right are catching on. Apparently Russia can do no wrong when Nazi's and Nato are involved. SURELY Russians weren't fucking with their elections either right, right? 

PS: I'm not saying Ukraine/US is innocent but boy yall loving any chance to disprove it.

Anyways here's my post and ghost!


----------



## Yano

Fuck pidaras Putin and all his rapists and rats.  Oh and fuck any one that supports him

Slava Ukaraini !!!


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Zelensky said that Ukrainian interest in NATO was "a pledge to security".
> 
> Which was my point exactly.  Ukranian people want security, prosperity and peace.   That's clearly what they voted for.  They got the opposite
> 
> NATO membership is not a requirement to that end.
> 
> I will not "cool it with the Nazi rhetoric" as it cannot be overstated.   This neo Nazi group worked with the US state department to overthrow the legally elected ukranian government.  That happened.
> 
> In the southwest and other places even in Texas bilingual classes with English and Spanish in many school districts are very common.   Imagine if a newly installed neo Nazi government decided to end this practice?
> 
> I don't understand how you can't see Russia thinking a hostile Ukranian government with a NATO arsenal would not be a security concern for Russia.
> 
> I can't help but think you've stopped trying to be logical here and are becoming disingenuous in your arguments
> 
> As far as your statement
> 
> "Russia has a history of destabilizing an independent Ukraine. Russia is only interested in Ukrainian sovereignty so long as the Ukraine is a puppet member of the CIS. Russia has clearly demonstrated they believe Ukraine is part of Russia and that it has no interest in letting the Ukraine pursue its own destiny."
> 
> That's a fucking joke.  Because you could literally substitute "Russia" for the US and it reads exactly the same.  With the same amount of truth.
> 
> Jesus, fuck man.  Look at that first sentence and think.  The US overthrew legally elected ukranian governments twice in ten years.  Three times since 2000.  What the fuck are you talking about here?
> 
> Putin is not Satan.
> The US government agitated this situation and continue to agitate and prolong it.
> 
> Putin made the decision to invade.  That's on him.
> 
> Our own leadership created this situation.


Now you want to deny the source you provided. Zelenskyy's words were "_*Ukraine’s movement toward NATO and other similar associations is a pledge to our security."*_

He did not say "Ukraine's movement towards Russia is a pledge to our security".
He campaigned on taking back the occupied lands. Crimea. Donbass.
He campaigned on closer ties with NATO.
He campaigned on closer ties with the EU. 

His words. Your source. The people of Ukraine have spoken.  

You constantly talk about the US overthrowing a government installed by a fraudulent election. The decision to re-run the 2014 election was decided by the supreme court of Ukraine. You're upset Putin didn't get to dictate which election would be recognized? He literally fucking poisoned the pro-Western president, Yushchenko, during the 2004 election. 

Anyhow, you seem to be one these people who are backing Putin as a proxy in a battle against Biden and western liberals/leftists. As much as I hate those entities, I just can't get behind that.


----------



## Nodus1

Achilleus said:


> My experience is through second hand knowledge but the little interaction I had with Ukrainian relatives seemed to indicate they were not big fans of Russia, specifically USSR. If you just read a bit of Ukraine's history, they have many reasons to not back down and many would be willing to die to protect the sovereignty of their nation. Imagine if Britain came back to America to try and recolonize it, you think we'd just bend over?


This is the truth, but some people only want you to believe that the Ukrainians are spilling their blood for nazis and western banks.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Now you want to deny the source you provided. Zelenskyy's words were "_*Ukraine’s movement toward NATO and other similar associations is a pledge to our security."*_
> 
> He did not say "Ukraine's movement towards Russia is a pledge to our security".
> He campaigned on taking back the occupied lands. Crimea. Donbass.
> He campaigned on closer ties with NATO.
> He campaigned on closer ties with the EU.
> 
> His words. Your source. The people of Ukraine have spoken.
> 
> You constantly talk about the US overthrowing a government installed by a fraudulent election. The decision to re-run the 2014 election was decided by the supreme court of Ukraine. You're upset Putin didn't get to dictate which election would be recognized? He literally fucking poisoned the pro-Western president, Yushchenko, during the 2004 election.
> 
> Anyhow, you seem to be one these people who are backing Putin as a proxy in a battle against Biden and western liberals/leftists. As much as I hate those entities, I just can't get behind that.




Zelensky said exactly that Ukrainian interest in NATO were a pledge to security.  He said exactly that.  

The ukranian people wanted security.  What they got was the opposite.  

This war is a battle between Biden a few neo con bastards and the western collective left vs Russia.  

And it didn't have to happen. 

You go ahead and cheer for the warmongering bastards all you want.  Go ahead and deflect away from the US government destabilizing and orchestrating coup's in Ukraine.   They did it.  They don't even deny it. 

I don't care about putler the Boogeyman.  I'm not backing him or making him out to be the devil either.  He's not my president.  Joe Biden is.  

And I want to see my president do everything he could to stop war and suffering instead of doing the opposite and agitating it for his own interests.  I don't get gleefully happy about seeing poor Russian and Ukrainian people kill each other over which rich ogliarchs get to rape the ones who survive. 

If you can't get on board with that, then we're done here.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> This is the truth, but some people only want you to believe that the Ukrainians are spilling their blood for nazis and western banks.



No, they're spilling their blood to determine which wealthy interests will profit off the resources of their country.


----------



## GSgator

Are they killing women in children Ukrainians in masses. I watched a Video of some Ukraine Soldiers unload some Russian POW’s and they just started putting rounds in there legs . There  were ones there already that were tied up and bleeding from there legs.

They said this group did this I forgot the word they used but this seemed like a traditional way of how they treated there enemy’s .

Most of the Ukraine fighters are recruited civilians I would think being a Russian and getting Intel on this would make any  fighting age male  Ukrainian open game  since I’m sure the ones that aren’t out by now are future soldiers if not soldiers. It  is a eat or be eating situation so either be on lock down or fight apparently wondering around is going to get your killed .


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> Now you want to deny the source you provided. Zelenskyy's words were "_*Ukraine’s movement toward NATO and other similar associations is a pledge to our security."*_
> 
> He did not say "Ukraine's movement towards Russia is a pledge to our security".
> He campaigned on taking back the occupied lands. Crimea. Donbass.
> He campaigned on closer ties with NATO.
> He campaigned on closer ties with the EU.
> 
> His words. Your source. The people of Ukraine have spoken.
> 
> You constantly talk about the US overthrowing a government installed by a fraudulent election. The decision to re-run the 2014 election was decided by the supreme court of Ukraine. You're upset Putin didn't get to dictate which election would be recognized? He literally fucking poisoned the pro-Western president, Yushchenko, during the 2004 election.
> 
> Anyhow, you seem to be one these people who are backing Putin as a proxy in a battle against Biden and western liberals/leftists. As much as I hate those entities, I just can't get behind that.


When Uncle debates he talks as if his words are definitive and the absolute truth. They are far from it. It is all just his opinion spun from his sources which even using his own sources he has to try and spin the truth sometimes.
Don't worry bout it. He doesn't know more than anyone else. Literally.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> When Uncle debates he talks as if his words are definitive and the absolute truth. They are far from it. It is all just his opinion spun from his sources which even using his own sources he has to try and spin the truth sometimes.
> Don't worry bout it. He doesn't know more than anyone else. Literally.



Says a joe biden voter.

Your opinions mean exactly shit to me.  You don't stand for anything past the sake of argument anyway amd stick to snarky snide comments from the sidelines.  

Anybody that voted for this should be ashamed.


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> Are they killing women in children Ukrainians in masses. I watched a Video of some Ukraine Soldiers unload some Russian POW’s and they just started putting rounds in there legs . There  were ones there already that were tied up and bleeding from there legs.
> 
> They said this group did this I forgot the word they used but this seemed like a traditional way of how they treated there enemy’s .
> 
> Most of the Ukraine fighters are recruited civilians I would think being a Russian and getting Intel on this would make any  fighting age male  Ukrainian open game  since I’m sure the ones that aren’t out by now are future soldiers if not soldiers. It  is a eat or be eating situation so either be on lock down or fight apparently wondering around is going to get your killed .



It's just ugly man.  It's fuckin ugly and I hate it.

Unlike alot of assholes around here, I'm not pro ukranian or pro Russian in this conflict.   I don't believe in cheering on death and suffering man.

Because I believe in a bitch called karma.   And i absolutely hate the fact that our own current leadership provoked and agitated this situation into being like stupid fucked up cruel  kids throwing rocks at angry bulls.  When they could have easily done a number of different things to de escalate and prevent it.   And know what goes around comes around.   So these bastards we have leading us running around the world stirring up shit will eventually land us in the deep of the shit.   And I don't like it.

And I ain't getting on board with cheering this horrible shit on because the television convinced me some foreign leader of a poor country is a hitlerian boogeyman.  

I'm seeing the same stupid shit I seen during the Iraq War with sort of stupidly maniacal war fever among the ignorant masses. 

And it's fuckin dangerous


----------



## GSgator

Yea man I’m just trying to comprehend . It could be like the boogie man we were all told stories about  and you wouldn’t give 2 shits if you ran into your modern day boogie man. Maybe these people were told stories about the other side  since they were kids and now they’re in battle there’s no compassion even towards civilians that are old enough to fight will get no mercy.

Watching those Ukraine soldiers shoot those Russians  in the legs while they were tied up was pretty fucked up. There always a back story so i’m just speculating. If I was in the Russians  shoes and I know most of the Ukraine soldiers are or were civilians I may have the same attitude. Either ways it’s fucked but it’s war and like I said there’s a time where your only options are to escape,hide or fight or you die  even if that means you’re just out  looking for food for your family.

Also how do we  know there might be  gangs over there that might be killing civilians as well. I’m just thinking of a SHTF scenario in my neck of the woods. A lot of casualties would be from piece of shit bottom dwellers that live in everybody’s neighborhood and now they can get away with it. I wouldn’t call it  thinking outside the box but I can’t fucking  trust any news outlet right now all I can do is look at it and make my own conclusions.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Says a joe biden voter.
> 
> Your opinions mean exactly shit to me.  You don't stand for anything past the sake of argument anyway amd stick to snarky snide comments from the sidelines.
> 
> Anybody that voted for this should be ashamed.


You don't know who I voted for. There you go assuming again. Yeah deny that you vomit your opinion here and try to state it is fact. It isn't bro. It is your OPINION.
If you knew what was really going on you'd be the first here.
I am just pointing out your opinions are not fact. That is all.


----------



## GSgator

If they handed out AK’s to everyone in my old neighborhood you wouldn’t  need a foreign army to kill. Anyone that didn’t have preparations   would be slaughtered and that would be neighbors on neighbors. You throw in a crooked ass fucking media The rest of the country would literally think China invaded Tacoma Washington by all the dead bodies in the streets.

I’m not under playing this war but you’ve got to assume some of that is going on . The modern day purge except all deaths are blamed on the invaders.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> You don't know who I voted for. There you go assuming again. Yeah deny that you vomit your opinion here and try to state it is fact. It isn't bro. It is your OPINION.
> If you knew what was really going on you'd be the first here.
> I am just pointing out your opinions are not fact. That is all.



Yeah yeah yeah.  Whatever man.

Look, I agree nobody here knows what's Really going on.  Me included. 

But it'd be really nice if you could add to conversation with something other than snide insults and snarky comments that got nothing to do with the subject at hand. 

I admit I feel really passionate about this subject because I hate what's happening.   Zelensky doesn't represent me.  Putin doesn't represent me. Joe biden is supposed to represent me.   And I want the bastard to everything we can to stop this ugly shit and instead he egged it on for 20 years. 

I guess it's sorta ficked up on my part.  I hate war.  But I love fighting.   I can't figure that out lol.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Zelensky said exactly that Ukrainian interest in NATO were a pledge to security. He said exactly that.


You are lying. Stop it.
This is the second time you have misquoted your own source.
You are doing it on purpose. Why?
The quote is: *"Ukranian MOVEMENT TOWARD NATO..."*
Not "*Ukrainian INTEREST IN NATO..*."
The intent is clear. Zelenskyy campaigned on MOVEMENT TOWARD the west and away from the east.
Zelenskyy won the election, as observed by thousands of registered international election observers.


Hughinn said:


> You go ahead and cheer for the warmongering bastards all you want. Go ahead and deflect away from the US government destabilizing and orchestrating coup's in Ukraine. They did it. They don't even deny it.


This would not be happening if Trump were President, I believe. But he isn't. We have ourselves to blame for that. Fight harder, louder and smarter in the future or we are in for more of the same and worse. But the US's failure to elect someone who could have potentially prevented this disaster does not remove one speck of responsibility from the prime mover of these events, Vladimir Putin.



GSgator said:


> If they handed out AK’s to everyone in my old neighborhood you wouldn’t  need a foreign army to kill. Anyone that didn’t have preparations   would be slaughtered and that would be neighbors on neighbors. You throw in a crooked ass fucking media The rest of the country would literally think China invaded Tacoma Washington by all the dead bodies in the streets.


Nice neighborhood.


----------



## GSgator

That’s why I moved 2 drive byes in a 24 hour period right down the street . Total of 4 in that year. Gang graffiti constantly being spray painted on my detached garage. Next door neighbors were welfare drug dealers and robbed the poor neighbors on  the other side of me. Everything I had outside has been stolen just to be replaced and chained down including my propane tank on my gas grill. My son  had three bikes stolen and I’ve had my old work van  broken into twice finally had to park it in the yard and pull my cordless tools out every night because the second time was done with an alarm.

A few years ago when the homelessness  started to get  really out of control the tents actually came up and started getting pitched up a few blocks down . Man I can keep going .


----------



## Skullcrusher

GSgator said:


> That’s why I moved 2 drive byes in a 24 hour period right down the street . Total of 4 in that year. Gang graffiti constantly being spray painted on my detached garage. Next door neighbors were welfare drug dealers and robbed the poor neighbors on  the other side of me. Everything I had outside has been stolen just to be replaced and chained down including my propane tank on my gas grill. My son  had three bikes stolen and I’ve had my old work van  broken into twice finally had to park it in the yard pull my cordless tools out every night because the second time was done with an alarm. I can keep going lol.


Damn man, hope you can save some money and move.


----------



## GSgator

Skullcrusher said:


> Damn man, hope you can save some money and move.


I already moved. If what’s happening  in Ukraine happened in my old neighborhood and I got an AK and it was a war zone .I would personally probably have killed 20 motherfuckers. All from homeless people to drug dealers that I knew  about .


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> You are lying. Stop it.
> This is the second time you have misquoted your own source.
> You are doing it on purpose. Why?
> The quote is: *"Ukranian MOVEMENT TOWARD NATO..."*
> Not "*Ukrainian INTEREST IN NATO..*."
> The intent is clear. Zelenskyy campaigned on MOVEMENT TOWARD the west and away from the east.
> Zelenskyy won the election, as observed by thousands of registered international election observers.
> 
> This would not be happening if Trump were President, I believe. But he isn't. We have ourselves to blame for that. Fight harder, louder and smarter in the future or we are in for more of the same and worse. But the US's failure to elect someone who could have potentially prevented this disaster does not remove one speck of responsibility from the prime mover of these events, Vladimir Putin.
> 
> 
> Nice neighborhood.




"Ukraine’s movement toward NATO and other similar associations is a pledge to our security."  - Zelensky.

Basically,  he's pitching NATO as a pledge to security.   You can bullshit the point all you want, roll it up and shove it up your ass.

The end game of his pitch to NATO is for a pledge to security.   That's exactly what he said.    So cut the bullshit.

There are a million different ways joe biden could have ensured and provided security for the Ukrainian people that didn't involve a shiny new NATO arsenal.

Zelensky promised them peace, prosperity and security.    They got the opposite.
That's the facts


Enough of your horseshit.

Unless your suggesting the Ukrainian people wanted to go war with Russia,  you're flat out wrong.

And I'm sick of telling you over and over and over.   So for the last time,  I don't give a fuck about your putin boogeyman.    I agree that he ordered the invasion,  that's on him.
But Putin isn't my president,  neither is Zelensky.   Joe biden is our president.  And my concern is that our own leadership could have easily prevented this, and instead agitated it.

I don't give a fuck about your constant "putin evil" Russia bad" bullshit over and over.   It's irrelevant to me.    I'm an American.  I'm concerned with how our leadership is behaving.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You should probably put " In my opinion " before all your posts.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> You should probably put " In my opinion " before all your posts.



Okay

My opinion is that the Ukrainian people wanted peace,  prosperity and security. 

@Nodus1    is of the opinion the Ukrainian people wanted a war with Russia over western interests. 

Obviously we're not going to agree.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> "Ukraine’s movement toward NATO and other similar associations is a pledge to our security."  - Zelensky.
> 
> Basically,  he's pitching NATO as a pledge to security.   You can bullshit the point all you want, roll it up and shove it up your ass.
> 
> The end game of his pitch to NATO is for a pledge to security.   That's exactly what he said.    So cut the bullshit.
> 
> There are a million different ways joe biden could have ensured and provided security for the Ukrainian people that didn't involve a shiny new NATO arsenal.
> 
> Zelensky promised them peace, prosperity and security.    They got the opposite.
> That's the facts
> 
> 
> Enough of your horseshit.
> 
> Unless your suggesting the Ukrainian people wanted to go war with Russia,  you're flat out wrong.
> 
> And I'm sick of telling you over and over and over.   So for the last time,  I don't give a fuck about your putin boogeyman.    I agree that he ordered the invasion,  that's on him.
> But Putin isn't my president,  neither is Zelensky.   Joe biden is our president.  And my concern is that our own leadership could have easily prevented this, and instead agitated it.
> 
> I don't give a fuck about your constant "putin evil" Russia bad" bullshit over and over.   It's irrelevant to me.    I'm an American.  I'm concerned with how our leadership is behaving.


Stop saying people are wrong because they don't agree with your opinion.  Give me a break. You aren't the end all. You don't know shit but you are a hypocrite.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> You should probably put " In my opinion " before all your posts.


Well that and the disclaimer, this is Uncle Rapey's opinion and if you don't agree with me then you are flat out wrong.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Stop saying people are wrong because they don't agree with your opinion.  Give me a break. You aren't the end all. You don't know shit but you are a hypocrite.





lifter6973 said:


> Well that and the disclaimer, this is Uncle Rapey's opinion and if you don't agree with me then you are flat out wrong.




Why don't you just butt out?

You're ignorant and quarrelsome.     You don't understand anything  anybody is talking about on this subject so just keep silent unless you have something pertaining to the subject matter to discuss.

You're not contributing anything valuable to the conversation


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Why don't you stop being so hostile to others not taking everything you say as gospel. Your opinion like everyone else's isn't the end all answer to what's going on. These are all what ifs. You and everybody else can only speculate on why everything is happening based on what's available.

What about what's not available, what's going on behind closed doors here and there. You and everyone here only has part of the picture. 

So either stop being a fucking prick when someone questions you about what you believe is the correct answer or sit the fuck down.

You're no more informed than Anyone else here. You're not connected to any information others aren't.

Stop being a cock. That goes for your too lifter. Both of you.

Btw the way politics and alcohol don't mix.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> Why don't you stop being so hostile to others not taking everything you say as gospel. Your opinion like everyone else's isn't the end all answer to what's going on. These are all what ifs. You and everybody else can only speculate on why everything is happening based on what's available.
> 
> What about what's not available, what's going on behind closed doors here and there. You and everyone here only has part of the picture.
> 
> So either stop being a fucking prick when someone questions you about what you believe is the correct answer or sit the fuck down.
> 
> You're no more informed than Anyone else here. You're not connected to any information others aren't.
> 
> Stop being a cock. That goes for your too lifter. Both of you.
> 
> Btw the way politics and alcohol don't mix.




Fair enough.    I don't mean to be hostile.  

I am very passionate about this subject because I don't like what's going on. 

My sister in law, my brothers widow is from eastern Ukraine and her family are ethnic Russian people.  

So yes, I do have access to perspectives alot of people don't.    

I don't believe the Ukrainian people wanted war with Russia.  

I don't believe Russian people wanted to invade Ukraine. 

I believe this was manipulated into being by US and western leadership 

Zelensky is a liar, I believe he pitched NATO membership to the people as a way to security knowing full Well it would do the opposite.  He  promised peace with Russia and instead led them to war.  

@Nodus1 thinks the Ukrainian people wanted war with Russia.    I don't.   I think they wanted peace, prosperity and security.   

I don't think Russia wanted to invade Ukraine.   They warned over and over and over about NATO's expansion as a security concern for them and repeatedly asked for consideration regarding expansion to Ukraine.   I think Russia felt like they had to enforce the line they drew. 

But those opinions are my own.  Based on what I know.   And don't know everything.    None of us do.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

No offense but their are plenty of people who have family in the Ukraine aside from yours and the people that I'm general that live there.

They all speak out. But a lot don't. So like I said. We don't know what's going on behind closed doors in Ukraine, Russia or our government or china's etc.
We don't have all the pieces to the puzzle.

So just be civil. Or at least try. @lifter6973 
I learned... Jaja


----------



## GSgator

This may seem very vague IMO this was allowed so it could create a smoke screen. I’m kinda leaning towards most the crisis can really be avoided and they play the role of the shiny object. 

Not to change the subject but the war is getting old so now there stirring up another variant. Maybe I just never cared or I was to young for anything to really  matter.  I’ve really noticed  a pattern of just major crisis getting created or provoked in the last two years  i’m not understanding why the left has to always create so much drama . They like to control people out of fear and panic. Nothing has gone good since the BLM riots and those were yet again provoked and escalated by the Democratic Party.  This isn’t the place for my conspiracy’s  in regards to Covid  but I think both parties were involved in that .


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Why don't you just butt out?
> 
> You're ignorant and quarrelsome.     You don't understand anything  anybody is talking about on this subject so just keep silent unless you have something pertaining to the subject matter to discuss.
> 
> You're not contributing anything valuable to the conversation


I disagree you idiot. I am pointing out the flaws in your logic and that is relevant because you simply can't debate like a rational person. 

I understand a lot more than you but so does the majority of the planet so that isn't saying much.
I don't know why you have a chip on your shoulder and think your opinion is the only right one. 

Look, we get it, you are uneducated, you don't have to try to compensate for that by acting like your opinion is reality. You just keep making yourself look more stupid every day.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> This may seem very vague IMO this was allowed so it could create a smoke screen. I’m kinda leaning towards most the crisis can really be avoided and they play the role of the shiny object.
> 
> Not to change the subject but the war is getting old so now there stirring up another variant. Maybe I just never cared or I was to young for anything to really  matter.  I’ve really noticed  a pattern of just major crisis getting created or provoked in the last two years  i’m not understanding why the left has to always create so much drama . They like to control people out of fear and panic. Nothing has gone good since the BLM riots and those were yet again provoked and escalated by the Democratic Party.  This isn’t the place for my conspiracy’s  in regards to Covid  but I think both parties were involved in that .


See this is a normal non-combative contribution. Take notes @Hughinn. You can state your opinion without acting like it is an absolute truth and insulting others that think differently.

Your opinion is no more valuable than anyone else's opinion here. Do you get that?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Because calling him an idiot is going to quell this stupid ongoing argument between the two of you.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Just go suck each other off and be done


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Because calling him an idiot is going to quell this stupid ongoing argument between the two of you.


Well when it comes to pettiness I am not above firing back at someone.  Apologies though. I will do my best going forward.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'm just trying to enjoy my beer while I play keno 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Drinking kilt lifter btw not malt liquor. 
Plus it's my Friday.


----------



## GSgator

You guys will find common ground . When politics get brought up things can get heated or if you are very passionate and you’ve got a lot of time involved in something as well you can be very possessive on your points. 

I would get the same when talking to someone about things I had vast knowledge about . I would lose direction and just assume as I know more I’m the one that’s right even tho I’m just stating opinions myself. There a big different in correcting someone and insulting someone but it can be a thin line that gets crosses easily. Sometimes it’s good to just agrees to disagree we are all men and we will stand behind our opinions and perspectives no matter the influences . 

I totally respect both of you and I don’t want to get in the middle but it also suck for us to
see you guy insult one another. On line or in person uncivil behavior really gets nobody anywhere it just feeds the fire.


----------



## Cochino

I  actually like reading the banter minus the insults between @Hughinn  and @Nodus1 . Both bring a lot to the table.

I may not agree with everything they say, but they both make good points.


----------



## Test_subject

I think that the biggest takeaway from this is that Putin is literally Satan and Joe Biden’s dog likes to bite people. 

Also something about Nazis.


----------



## GSgator

Test_subject said:


> I think that the biggest takeaway from this is that Putin is literally Satan and Joe Biden’s dog likes to bite people.
> 
> Also something about Nazis.


Haha Sergeant he was a spicy GS he was chewing all asses from military generals to Secret Service GOOD DOG . I wonder it they put him down. I would take him he would make a good in the house guard dog.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Test_subject said:


> I think that the biggest takeaway from this is that Putin is literally Satan and Joe Biden’s dog likes to bite people.
> 
> Also something about Nazis.


Putin or Biden for President of The United States?


----------



## TODAY

Skullcrusher said:


> Putin or Biden for President of The United States?


Both Putin and Biden contain one half of Hitler's life essence.

They are like horcruxes.


----------



## Skullcrusher

TODAY said:


> Both Putin and Biden contain one half of Hitler's life essence.
> 
> They are like horcruxes.


I think all 3 might be distant cousins.


----------



## GSgator

I think they need to start running one of those psychological test like they do before going into law enforcement or high caliber alphabetical agencies on these ppl right before there sworn in.

If you’re a psychopath or narcissistic or have any  of those types of  mental issues that will be greatly inflated when you’ve in power you need to be eliminated from moving forward and be blacklisted.

Just because you get voted in doesn’t mean there isn’t some underlined mental issues that could greatly affect judgment and when you’re in control of so many people that really needs to be highlighted coming forth in the near future.

Those three men you just mentioned I can guarantee they  would be medically diagnosed was some sort of mental illness


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Christian bale in hard times. Military dude trying for police and other agencies. Tries to cheat psych and other tests. Fails them all but gets a hit with a agency that needs a dude who's fucked up with PTSD, has experience and willing to do more than he did while in service.  my guess black ops shit I think
Great movie.

Won't spoil it.

Watch the fucking movie it's awesome. Plus he drives my favorite car.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

There's a place for dudes that are fucked beyond belief for shit and it's not their fault but public service is not one of them. 

Police tend to take ex military and sometimes they make and sometimes they don't. Those that do, some are alright most aren't. Still fucked from shit they see and it's not their fault but you can't put a person from that position in the civilian field without vetting them and that's not a dig on them at all


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Just like you can't put every civilian into a position of power. Some can handle it some can't.


----------



## GSgator

As far as I’m aware they don’t run these test on politicians. Some of the decisions these guys make are just downright fucking crazy and psychotic.


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> Just like you can't put every civilian into a position of power. Some can handle it some can't.


Most can’t even on a basic level. Power can fuck a lot of people up they turn into a completely different person. Either it gets to their head or they think they’ve got to make a name for themselves and prove something and make examples  that always  creates a bad environment with  they’re newly gained authorities. I’ve had to sit down a few newly promoted guys and tell them  to check their attitudes in and turn it down a notch.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I work with a guy who's in his late 50s, he works security for our casino. He's calm and collected and cool as a cucumber no matter what. He's done 20 years I think. Flown jets, afghan, Iraq, security. Been all over the world. He's killed and we talk about it just not in detail.

He's a cool mofo from Iowa. He doesn't talk in detail. He does brag about flying jets though lol. Sometimes I ask and he gives a little. Firefights etc but that's it. 

I look up to him not because of that because everything about him and the fact he's just an awesome person in general.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

GSgator said:


> Most can’t even on a basic level. Power can fuck a lot of people up they turn into a completely different person. Either it gets to their head or they think they’ve got to make a name for themselves and create a bad environment what they’re newly gained authorities.


Or they get pressured into something and just can't say no and go along with it. 

If I wasn't a drunk ..


----------



## Hughinn

Very different reporting than what we see in the US

For those of y'all who don't know the references to the DPR is the Donetsk People's Republic.   Or basically the ethnic Russian people in eastern Ukraine.

Asov, are the Ukrainian neo nazi battalions from western Ukraine

This is civilians watching them fight eachother in maripol.   South Eastern Ukraine.   A predominantly ethnic Russian area.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> "Ukraine’s movement toward NATO and other similar associations is a pledge to our security." - Zelensky.
> 
> Basically, he's pitching NATO as a pledge to security. You can bullshit the point all you want, roll it up and shove it up your ass.


Whoa... You could have just admitted that you massaged that part of the quote and ignored the rest of Zelenskyy's campaign pledges, including the one where he states that he supports MOVEMENT TOWARD NATO and wants to put it to a public referendum, and it would have been less embarrassingly obvious that you torpedoed your own point. But, it's cool.  You do you.


Hughinn said:


> Zelensky promised them peace, prosperity and security. They got the opposite.
> That's the facts
> 
> 
> Enough of your horseshit.
> 
> Unless your suggesting the Ukrainian people wanted to go war with Russia, you're flat out wrong.


There you go again with the peace, prosperity and security trope. The Ukrainians didn't WANT to go to war with Russia, but they also refused to sit idle while Russia cleaves off pieces of their country.
Yesterday Crimea. Today Luhansk and Donetsk. Tomorrow a land bridge to Crimea, then on to everything east of the Dnieper. And on it goes... Yes, Ukraine wants peace, prosperity and security - but it isn't as easy as saying it three times, and then it happens.


Hughinn said:


> And I'm sick of telling you over and over and over. So for the last time, I don't give a fuck about your putin boogeyman. I agree that he ordered the invasion, that's on him.
> But Putin isn't my president, neither is Zelensky. Joe biden is our president. And my concern is that our own leadership could have easily prevented this, and instead agitated it.
> 
> I don't give a fuck about your constant "putin evil" Russia bad" bullshit over and over. It's irrelevant to me. I'm an American. I'm concerned with how our leadership is behaving.


Yeah, it's pretty obvious that you don't care what Putin does. He seems to have carte blanche and a legitimate excuse for everything he does. And yeah, it's obvious that you hate Biden. Join the club.
And yeah, it's obvious you don't really care about what the Ukrainians want either.


Hughinn said:


> My opinion is that the Ukrainian people wanted peace, prosperity and security.
> 
> @Nodus1 is of the opinion the Ukrainian people wanted a war with Russia over western interests.


Oh, brother...
You're doing the internet forum version of throwing a fit. Congratulations.


----------



## Cochino

Nodus1 said:


> Whoa... You could have just admitted that you massaged that part of the quote and ignored the rest of Zelenskyy's campaign pledges, including the one where he states that he supports MOVEMENT TOWARD NATO and wants to put it to a public referendum, and it would have been less embarrassingly obvious that you torpedoed your own point. But, it's cool.  You do you.
> 
> There you go again with the peace, prosperity and security trope. The Ukrainians didn't WANT to go to war with Russia, but they also refused to sit idle while Russia cleaves off pieces of their country.
> Yesterday Crimea. Today Luhansk and Donetsk. Tomorrow a land bridge to Crimea, then on to everything east of the Dnieper. And on it goes... Yes, Ukraine wants peace, prosperity and security - but it isn't as easy as saying it three times, and then it happens.
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty obvious that you don't care what Putin does. He seems to have carte blanche and a legitimate excuse for everything he does. And yeah, it's obvious that you hate Biden. Join the club.
> And yeah, it's obvious you don't really care about what the Ukrainians want either.
> 
> Oh, brother...
> You're doing the internet forum version of throwing a fit. Congratulations.


I wish all three of us could sit down and have a beer and discuss this. You both make points that I agree and disagree with. 

I agree with you Putin is not a good guy but neither is Zelensky.

Putin was Biden (oops) biding his time just waiting for an excuse to invade Ukraine and Biden foolishly gave him that by saying yeah why not have them join NATO. That was all Putin wanted(needed) in his own mind to hear.

He knew he couldn't do it under Trump. He knew it was in the best interest that Ukraine didn't join NATO, but warned that any aggression would suffer consequences. 

Biden single handedly handed the keys over to Putin to do as he wished. He shut down our energy production that we were selling to Europe and Russia stepped in.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Whoa... You could have just admitted that you massaged that part of the quote and ignored the rest of Zelenskyy's campaign pledges, including the one where he states that he supports MOVEMENT TOWARD NATO and wants to put it to a public referendum, and it would have been less embarrassingly obvious that you torpedoed your own point. But, it's cool.  You do you.
> 
> There you go again with the peace, prosperity and security trope. The Ukrainians didn't WANT to go to war with Russia, but they also refused to sit idle while Russia cleaves off pieces of their country.
> Yesterday Crimea. Today Luhansk and Donetsk. Tomorrow a land bridge to Crimea, then on to everything east of the Dnieper. And on it goes... Yes, Ukraine wants peace, prosperity and security - but it isn't as easy as saying it three times, and then it happens.
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty obvious that you don't care what Putin does. He seems to have carte blanche and a legitimate excuse for everything he does. And yeah, it's obvious that you hate Biden. Join the club.
> And yeah, it's obvious you don't really care about what the Ukrainians want either.
> 
> Oh, brother...
> You're doing the internet forum version of throwing a fit. Congratulations.




So basically you agree that NATO was pitched to the Ukrainian people as a move toward security.    When it in fact, Zelensky and biden knew  full well it provoke a military response from Russia.

So you claim on one hand that Ukrainian people didn't want war with Russia,  but you claim also on the other that they fully aware what NATO pursuit would bring. Amd that's what they wanted.

Your contradicting yourself here.   Either they wanted war with Russia,  or they didn't.   Either they understood NATO membership meant war, or they didn't.

I've already made my position crystal clear.   My opinion is obviously NATO was pitched by Zelensky and joe biden to the ukranian people as a move towards peace and security.   I've showed definitive proof that it was pitched that way to the Ukrainian people as a move towards peace and prosperity.   Which is what they wanted.
Joe biden and Zelensky knew otherwise.   Both of them knew NATO membership meant war with Russia.     I don't believe that's what the Ukrainian people wanted.  I've stated clearly, I think that's what joe biden wanted.  NATO membership opens up access to Ukrainian banking systems and natural resources for western exploits. 

You can't have it both ways.   Either the Ukrainian people knew NATO's meant war with Russia and that's what they wanted.   Or they were pitched a lie by the sleazy bastard Zelensky and joe biden when they really wanted peace.
So which is it?    Because so far you talk in circles contradicting yourself at every turn.

And Russia didn’t start a Ukrainian Civil War in Donbass.   The ukranian government did by agitating the ethnic Russian people in eastern Ukraine.  Then sending in Ukrainian neo nazis to shell them when they objected. Zelensky promised to end the Civil War in Donbass.   He did the opposite.

I believe the Ukrainian people wanted peace in Donbass.  Both ethnic Russian and Ukrainian.

As far as your claim Russia will just take and take.   Who knows?   So far Russia has done very little west of the Dnieper.
What we know, is that NATO has done just that.  Take and take.


You've got a really stereotypical cnn/fox type take on this whole thing.    "Putin is Hitler and Satan rolled into one"  "nato is a benign angel that does no wrong" sort of childish "good guys and bad guys" way of looking at the situation. 

I see it more like this


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> I wish all three of us could sit down and have a beer and discuss this. You both make points that I agree and disagree with.
> 
> I agree with you Putin is not a good guy but neither is Zelensky.
> 
> Putin was Biden (oops) biding his time just waiting for an excuse to invade Ukraine and Biden foolishly gave him that by saying yeah why not have them join NATO. That was all Putin wanted(needed) in his own mind to hear.
> 
> He knew he couldn't do it under Trump. He knew it was in the best interest that Ukraine didn't join NATO, but warned that any aggression would suffer consequences.
> 
> Biden single handedly handed the keys over to Putin to do as he wished. He shut down our energy production that we were selling to Europe and Russia stepped in.




Interesting perspective there @Cochino   .

I wonder what makes you think Russia wanted to invade Ukraine?  I ask because I don't think they wanted to at all.

If Putin was just waiting for a pretext, he had one back in 2014

The Donbass people, much like the Palestinian people,  resist the dominance of global capitalism that supports what they see as fascism in Ukraine for the past eight years.

For those  like @Nodus1 who think Putin is a megalomaniac sociopath, intent on drawing Europe and the U.S. into some kind of Machiavellian war in order to massage his overinflated ego, well to me, that just doesn't line up with the facts.

Over the past eight years, Putin has avoided a conflict with Ukraine, and by extension the EU, United States and NATO, through his refusal to annex the Lugansk and Donetsk Republics or indeed to formally acknowledge them as independent states. He could have done this at any time.  @Nodus1 makes a wild amd irrational claim that "Putin wants to carve off pieces of Ukraine" has no factual basis to it whatsoever.    The Russian parliament overwhelmingly voted to recognize the Donbass as independent.   Putin could've took it then with overwhelming support and didn't

Instead he allowed the Minsk Agreements 1 and 2, from 2014 and 2015, to form the basis of negotiations between the Lugansk People’s Republic, the Donetsk People’s Republic and the hostile government in Ukrainefor over seven years, this allowe the infamous fascist, pro-neo-Nazi nationalist, Ukrainian armed forces Azov Battalion, to continually violate the Minsk Agreements by shelling the independent republics with prohibited military munitions, causing death and destruction. Russia took 8n millions of refugees during this time amd Putin was under tremendous internal pressure to get more involved.  But he didn't 

Zelensky being courted by the West took things further, when he escalated tensions and violence on the line of contact and prepared, in February, 120,000 Ukrainian soldiers to invade and reoccupy the Donbass region.

Zelensky stated publicly he wanted Ukraine to become a nuclear power.  I'm sure this had to get the attention of the Russian government.

So, in my mind all this led Putin to having some limited options
1) Allow Kiev to retake the Donbass Republics, thereby placing pro-Nazi Ukranian nationalists on its border
2) recognize the two independent republics and send troops to protect them; or 3) recognize the two independent republics, followed by a limited incursion into Ukraine to disarm the fascists and save Europe from another war by eliminating the current threat he sees today.

The other option in my opinion could have been to shut off Russian gas to Europe and ask for UN peacekeepers to deploy in donbass.   But this wouldn't solve what he seen as the rise of a hostile regime in Ukraine.  This was  like China executing a coup in Mexico and putting the sons of Fidel Castro in power.   Surely the US is going to stand up and take action

Here is the background you will not read or hear on Western, warmongering media like the BBC: Victoria Nuland bragged in 2014 how the U.S. spent $5 billion creating the circumstances that led to a fascist coup in Kiev, toppling the democratically elected president. The Maidan Square protests were organized by pro-Western, anti-Russian Ukrainian nationalists and fascists, who used guns and violence to depose the government and orchestrate an antidemocratic, illegal takeover of power, which was handed to the fascist descendants of the pro-Nazi Bandera ideologists, who fought alongside the Waffen SS in the Second World War.  At least thats how Russia sees it

I can't think of any rational person not understanding how Russia could not see this as a national security threat to them. This was a US orchestrated coup that put old enemies of Russia into power in bordering Ukraine.

So to me, I don't share the opinions of @Nodus1  and yourself that Russia wanted invade Ukraine.   I believe they thought they had to.

Whether or not there was another way,  is irrelevant at this point as they made the choice to invade.   So that's on them.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Interesting perspective there @Cochino   .
> 
> I wonder what makes you think Russia wanted to invade Ukraine?  I ask because I don't think they wanted to at all.
> 
> If Putin was just waiting for a pretext, he had one back in 2014
> 
> The Donbass people, much like the Palestinian people,  resist the dominance of global capitalism that supports what they see as fascism in Ukraine for the past eight years.
> 
> For those  like @Nodus1 who think Putin is a megalomaniac sociopath, intent on drawing Europe and the U.S. into some kind of Machiavellian war in order to massage his overinflated ego, well to me, that just doesn't line up with the facts.
> 
> Over the past eight years, Putin has avoided a conflict with Ukraine, and by extension the EU, United States and NATO, through his refusal to annex the Lugansk and Donetsk Republics or indeed to formally acknowledge them as independent states. He could have done this at any time.
> 
> He allowed the Minsk Agreements 1 and 2, from 2014 and 2015, to form the basis of negotiations between the Lugansk People’s Republic, the Donetsk People’s Republic and the hostile government in Ukrainefor over seven years the regime in Ukraine, to include the infamous fascist, pro-neo-Nazi nationalist, Ukrainian armed forces Azov Battalion, to continually violate the Minsk Agreements by shelling the independent republics with prohibited military munitions, causing death and destruction.
> 
> Zelensky being courted by the West took things further, when he escalated tensions and violence on the line of contact and prepared, in February, 120,000 Ukrainian soldiers to invade and reoccupy the Donbass region.
> 
> Zelensky stated publicly he wanted Ukraine to become a nuclear power.  I'm sure this had to get the attention of the Russian government.
> 
> So, in my mind all this led Putin to having some limited options
> 1) Allow Kiev to retake the Donbass Republics, thereby placing pro-Nazi Ukranian nationalists on its border
> 2) recognize the two independent republics and send troops to protect them; or 3) recognize the two independent republics, followed by a limited incursion into Ukraine to disarm the fascists and save Europe from another war by eliminating the current threat he sees today.
> 
> The other option in my opinion could have been to shut off Russian gas to Europe and ask for UN peacekeepers to deploy in donbass.   But this wouldn't solve what he seen as the rise of a hostile regime in Ukraine.  This was  like China executing a coup in Mexico and putting the sons of Fidel Castro in power.   Surely the US is going to stand up and take action
> 
> Here is the background you will not read or hear on Western, warmongering media like the BBC: Victoria Nuland bragged in 2014 how the U.S. spent $5 billion creating the circumstances that led to a fascist coup in Kiev, toppling the democratically elected president. The Maidan Square protests were organized by pro-Western, anti-Russian Ukrainian nationalists and fascists, who used guns and violence to depose the government and orchestrate an antidemocratic, illegal takeover of power, which was handed to the fascist descendants of the pro-Nazi Bandera ideologists, who fought alongside the Waffen SS in the Second World War.  At least thats how Russia sees it
> 
> I can't think of any rational person not understanding how Russia could not see this as a national security threat to them. This was a US orchestrated coup that put old enemies of Russia into power in bordering Ukraine.
> 
> So to me, I don't share the opinions of @Nodus1  and yourself that Russia wanted invade Ukraine.   I believe they thought they had to.
> 
> Whether or not there was another way,  is irrelevant at this point as they made the choice to invade.   So that's on them.


Again what you call FACTS are your opinion. What you mean to say is that the opinions of others don't line up with your opinions which you like to refer to as facts.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> So basically you agree that NATO was pitched to the Ukrainian people as a move toward security. When it in fact, Zelensky and biden knew full well it provoke a military response from Russia.
> 
> So you claim on one hand that Ukrainian people didn't want war with Russia, but you claim also on the other that they fully aware what NATO pursuit would bring. Amd that's what they wanted.
> 
> Your contradicting yourself here. Either they wanted war with Russia, or they didn't. Either they understood NATO membership meant war, or they didn't.
> 
> I've already made my position crystal clear. My opinion is obviously NATO was pitched by Zelensky and joe biden to the ukranian people as a move towards peace and security. I've showed definitive proof that it was pitched that way to the Ukrainian people as a move towards peace and prosperity. Which is what they wanted.
> Joe biden and Zelensky knew otherwise. Both of them knew NATO membership meant war with Russia. I don't believe that's what the Ukrainian people wanted. I've stated clearly, I think that's what joe biden wanted. NATO membership opens up access to Ukrainian banking systems and natural resources for western exploits.
> 
> You can't have it both ways. Either the Ukrainian people knew NATO's meant war with Russia and that's what they wanted. Or they were pitched a lie by the sleazy bastard Zelensky and joe biden when they really wanted peace.
> So which is it? Because so far you talk in circles contradicting yourself at every turn.
> 
> And Russia didn’t start a Ukrainian Civil War in Donbass. The ukranian government did by agitating the ethnic Russian people in eastern Ukraine. Then sending in Ukrainian neo nazis to shell them when they objected. Zelensky promised to end the Civil War in Donbass. He did the opposite.
> 
> I believe the Ukrainian people wanted peace in Donbass. Both ethnic Russian and Ukrainian.
> 
> As far as your claim Russia will just take and take. Who knows? So far Russia has done very little west of the Dnieper.
> What we know, is that NATO has done just that. Take and take.
> 
> 
> You've got a really stereotypical cnn/fox type take on this whole thing. "Putin is Hitler and Satan rolled into one" "nato is a benign angel that does no wrong" sort of childish "good guys and bad guys" way of looking at the situation.
> 
> I see it more like this


So you speak for the Ukranian voters and you know exactly what they thought? GTFOH. Maybe they did know a push towards NATO would cause war with Russia or maybe they thought it would bring security and probably it was a mix. The fact is YOU don't know what they thought.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Again what you call FACTS are your opinion. What you mean to say is that the opinions of others don't line up with your opinions which you like to refer to as facts.



Listen bud,  if you don't have the intellect to Debate this subject.  

Just refrain from posting please


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Listen bud,  if you don't have the intellect to Debate this subject.
> 
> Just refrain from posting please


oh I do, Im calling you out on your bullshit. Your opinion is not a fact bud no matter how many articles you find to align with it.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> oh I do, Im calling you out on your bullshit. Your opinion is not a fact bud no matter how many articles you find to align with it.


You're an ignoramus.    It's blatantly obvious. 

You stand for nothing past belligerence and argument.  

You lack the intellect to Debate the subject matter and merely throw childish insults from the sidelines.  

It's distracting to the debate.  Please refrain


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> You're an ignoramus.    It's blatantly obvious.
> 
> You stand for nothing past belligerence and argument.
> 
> You lack the intellect to Debate the subject matter and merely throw childish insults from the sidelines.
> 
> It's distracting to the debate.  Please refrain


No you are an idiot. You assume all the time when you actually know nothing. You don't know what the Ukranian people think you moron.

It is like you trying to tell me I'm a Biden voter and a democrat. You have no clue and you are an idiot. I know how I voted and how I align, you simply know nothing.


----------



## Nodus1

Cochino said:


> I wish all three of us could sit down and have a beer and discuss this. You both make points that I agree and disagree with.
> 
> I agree with you Putin is not a good guy but neither is Zelensky.
> 
> Putin was Biden (oops) biding his time just waiting for an excuse to invade Ukraine and Biden foolishly gave him that by saying yeah why not have them join NATO. That was all Putin wanted(needed) in his own mind to hear.
> 
> He knew he couldn't do it under Trump. He knew it was in the best interest that Ukraine didn't join NATO, but warned that any aggression would suffer consequences.
> 
> Biden single handedly handed the keys over to Putin to do as he wished. He shut down our energy production that we were selling to Europe and Russia stepped in.


I don't care much for the talk of "good guys" and "bad guys". There are so many behind the scene machinations taking place that the presidents can almost be reduced to figureheads, though I would say that the only one who has not given up his hold of power for the past 22 years may have the most influence under his realm.

I think you are correct that Putin was biding his time, in wait of an opportunity to invade Ukraine, as many Russians hold the view that Ukraine is part of Russia and not a legitimate sovereign nation, and the continued distancing from Mother Russia, toward the West was unpalatable - and to Hell with what the Ukrainians think if their views don't align with Russia's.


----------



## Nodus1

Adding to the previous post: I'll add a note that Europe was already heavily dependent on Russian energy, showing no signs of reversing, before Biden took office. Trump warned of this and the Germans laughed. Nobody is laughing anymore.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

..........


----------



## GSgator

Nodus1 said:


> Adding to the previous post: I'll add a note that Europe was already heavily dependent on Russian energy, showing no signs of reversing, before Biden took office. Trump warned of this and the Germans laughed. Nobody is laughing anymore.


Stupid fuckers I love to see the powers at be Waller  in the shit  they create unfortunately there actions  effect alot of ppl. It’s usually the only  way for dummies to smarten up see the others to wake the hell up.


----------



## Swiper.

There’s too many free thinkers in this thread. remember its media that decides what you get to think. at least they’re being honest about it and don’t try to hide it anymore.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Because I find it difficult to believe that there are truly that many ignorant and impetuous people in America who would rather have a lifelong career politician, as corrupt as they come, known for taking bribes and representing wealthy corporate interests over the agony of enduring "mean tweets"


This is such a self rightous thing to say. 

You don't think Biden won the election legitimately because you didn't vote him and anyone who doesn't share your political beliefs is "ignorant and impetuous".

So much for respecting each other, right?


----------



## GSgator

I’d be embarrassed at this point of time I wouldn’t even admit if I voted for that clown . Him and anybody who is  for what he is doing doesn’t have a leg to stand on these days.

Man I hate getting duked and when I do I always keep   it to myself lol.

I don’t think what  Biden is doing is in line with anybody’s ideas . IMO if so that would make them anti-American or completely ignorant to what is really going on. Which at  this point you really can’t make this shit up anymore .

It’s hard to support or respect someone that is on board and rooting for the team that’s deliberately ruining your Country.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> This is such a self rightous thing to say.
> 
> You don't think Biden won the election legitimately because you didn't vote him and anyone who doesn't share your political beliefs is "ignorant and impetuous".
> 
> So much for respecting each other, right?




Well, sorry nissan11.  

But I just can't back down from the point that anybody who voted for joe biden was completely ignorant of what joe biden really is.  

Because I just can't fathom, for the life of me, that anybody that knew the career and history of joe biden,  and what his ascension to the office of president would mean for this country and the world, would want this over dealing with the discomfort of "mean tweets" .  

It had to be ignorance and impetousness that would lead a sensible  person to supporting such a vehemently corrupt and and vile administration as joe biden. 

It's the only way I can make sense out of it.   

So far, nobody who supports joe biden has been able to change my mind with logical reasoning and sound judgment


----------



## GSgator

Brother you didn’t really have to know his history  and what he  was about.  At the time of his campaign the fucking guy couldn’t even complete a sentence . It was obvious he was heading into  mental decline i’m gonna leave it at that. The rest is  another sad set of affairs .

Hey grandpa you’re starting to head downhill maybe we need to put u in an old folks home . Oh fuck  it here’s my checkbook my retirement and everything I’ve ever worked for in  my entire life I’ll let you in charge of it GTFOH.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Well, sorry nissan11.
> 
> But I just can't back down from the point that anybody who voted for joe biden was completely ignorant of what joe biden really is.
> 
> Because I just can't fathom, for the life of me, that anybody that knew the career and history of joe biden,  and what his ascension to the office of president would mean for this country and the world, would want this over dealing with the discomfort of "mean tweets" .
> 
> It had to be ignorance and impetousness that would lead a sensible  person to supporting such a vehemently corrupt and and vile administration as joe biden.
> 
> It's the only way I can make sense out of it.
> 
> So far, nobody who supports joe biden has been able to change my mind with logical reasoning and sound judgment


I can tell you aren't someone who accepts humility, but there are times in life when it's OK to just admit that you lost without insulting someone else.
It's sad.


----------



## Nodus1

nissan11 said:


> I can tell you aren't someone who accepts humility, but there are times in life when it's OK to just admit that you lost without insulting someone else.
> It's sad.


Can't you just shut him up by listing all of the good things about Joe Biden?


----------



## GSgator

Nodus1 said:


> Can't you just shut him up by listing all of the good things about Joe Biden?


Wait a minute I’m gonna grab a beer I gotta hear this. Fuck I might look out the window and pigs are fucking flying .

He might be Anti  American which in that case he’s gonna have a long  list of good shit.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I can tell you aren't someone who accepts humility, but there are times in life when it's OK to just admit that you lost without insulting someone else.
> It's sad.



No, I do accept humility.

You see, I don't believe the majority of people who voted for joe biden wanted high energy prices, skyrocketing inflation, civil decay and globalist driven wars in Europe. 

I think they just didn't know what they were voting for.   

The television told them the bad orange man who made all the mean tweets was the bad guy that needed to go at all costs.   They just didn't tell you the costs. And they didn't tell you that the bad orange man actually did some really good things. 

You were lied to.  

Don't blame me, blame joe biden and the democrat party.   They lied to you.  I didn't.


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> No, I do accept humility.
> 
> You see, I don't believe the majority of people who voted for joe biden wanted high energy prices, skyrocketing inflation, civil decay and globalist driven wars in Europe.
> 
> I think they just didn't know what they were voting for.
> 
> The television told them the bad orange man who made all the mean tweets was bad guy that needed to go at all costs.   They just didn't tell you the costs.
> 
> You were lied to.
> 
> Don't blame me, blame joe biden and the democrat party.   They lied to you.  I didn't.


THEY WERE DUKED what else do you expect from a guy who’s  been a politician for almost 50 years he’s a paid professional fucking ConMan and you sucka’s fell for it . Unfortunately the rest of us have to freaking suffer 🥵😡🤬


----------



## nissan11

I don't like Biden but I am still glad I voted for him simply because of his environmental policies compared to what Trump had. Had a different republican been running against Biden I I may have voted for him depending on his stance in that area. We talked about this waaaaay back at the start of this thread and Hugh grabbed some google numbers off the internet and said I was wrong. I didn't fight him because as a wildlife professional I know what is going on down on the ground and it's not my job to convince anyone here to change their mind and I don't want to put my vodka down long enough to type a 6 paragraph message.
The point I'm trying to make is that I wish people could just admit that disagreeing is OK without insulting each other. I think this is one of the biggest problems in this country. 
I like Hugh. I like gator. I like paps even though he puts me on the ignore regularly. I like everyone here. I think most of the people contributing here know more about the details of global economics and politics than I do, but it still makes me sad to see people insult people they don't even know just because they have differing political views.


----------



## Yano

GSgator said:


> THEY WERE DUKED what else do you expect from a guy who’s  been a politician for almost 50 years he’s a paid professional fucking ConMan and you sucka’s fell for it . Unfortunately the rest of us have to freaking suffer 🥵😡🤬


Duped is the word your looking for ,, don't mean to be the grammar police it just made me laugh. 
_Dupe - verb_
past tense: *duped*; past participle: *duped*

deceive; trick.
"the newspaper was *duped into* publishing an untrue story"


----------



## GSgator

Bruce: Biden hit with another terrible week
					

Tammy Bruce discusses Biden's falling poll numbers with key demographics Democrats need to win elections on "Hannity."




					www.foxnews.com
				




Yes it’s fox they  still post legit polls watch that video watch that motherfucker shaking hands with somebody that  isn’t even there.

26% approval rate with the Hispanics. Oh shit guys better shut the border down lol.


----------



## GSgator

Yano said:


> Duped is the word your looking for ,, don't mean to be the grammar police it just made me laugh.
> _Dupe - verb_
> past tense: *duped*; past participle: *duped*
> 
> deceive; trick.
> "the newspaper was *duped into* publishing an untrue story"


Thank you Yano I had a kind of a gut feeling that was the wrong word. The urban dictionary does back up the word duked as the same meaning .

It also means to violently put your fingers up your partners anus in the urban dictionary as well lol.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I don't like Biden but I am still glad I voted for him simply because of his environmental policies compared to what Trump had. Had a different republican been running against Biden I I may have voted for him depending on his stance in that area. We talked about this waaaaay back at the start of this thread and Hugh grabbed some google numbers off the internet and said I was wrong. I didn't fight him because as a wildlife professional I know what is going on down on the ground and it's not my job to convince anyone here to change their mind and I don't want to put my vodka down long enough to type a 6 paragraph message.
> The point I'm trying to make is that I wish people could just admit that disagreeing is OK without insulting each other. I think this is one of the biggest problems in this country.
> I like Hugh. I like gator. I like paps even though he puts me on the ignore regularly. I like everyone here. I think most of the people contributing here know more about the details of global economics and politics than I do, but it still makes me sad to see people insult people they don't even know just because they have differing political views.



And I agree with you on the point that's it's okay to disagree.

@Nodus1  in my opinion is fairly well informed and Intelligent guy.  

Him and I agree on alot of things.   And we disagree on a few.   And that's totally cool.  I have no doubt we've both learned something in our debate here.  I know I have. 

I don't take any or his banter as personally insulting,  and hope he doesn't either.  I hope you don't as well.


We all learn and share through open debate and banter, that could get heated at times.  And that's cool too.  Everyone comes away wiser for the effort.

Your input is valuable as well.  As a wildlife professional,  you've a unique perspective to share,  and I thank you for sharing it.
Even if don't agree.


----------



## GSgator

Biden’s approval rating hits 26 percent with Hispanics | Fox News Video
					

Tammy Bruce discusses Biden’s cratering poll numbers on multiple issues and with Hispanics and young people on ‘Hannity.’




					video.foxnews.com
				




This guy is mentally gone. We’ve got to deal with a little less then 3 more years of this no way.

You guys seriously voted this person in. He’s been walking around looking dazed and confused now since he was running for president unbelievable .


----------



## Nodus1

GSgator said:


> Thank you Yano I had a kind of a gut feeling that was the wrong word. The urban dictionary does back up the word duked as the same meaning .
> 
> It also means to violently put your fingers up your partners anus in the urban dictionary as well lol.


That's an interesting one. I might have to use that sometime. 

Is there a reference to "duked" as in tipping in cash for services? Like: "I duked him 20 and we got a table right away." That's the only use I was aware of. Or maybe catching a fist in your face.

I figured the way you used it was a southern colloquialism.


----------



## GSgator

Well here’s I see it . If you can  identify as a woman today and maybe have some women parts  tomorrow.  I think these days you can use any word you want for anything you wanted it to mean . Just make sure you put it in the correct sentence lol.

Just kidding I was referring to getting conned or fooled


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Well, sorry nissan11.
> 
> But I just can't back down from the point that anybody who voted for joe biden was completely ignorant of what joe biden really is.
> 
> Because I just can't fathom, for the life of me, that anybody that knew the career and history of joe biden,  and what his ascension to the office of president would mean for this country and the world, would want this over dealing with the discomfort of "mean tweets" .
> 
> It had to be ignorance and impetousness that would lead a sensible  person to supporting such a vehemently corrupt and and vile administration as joe biden.
> 
> It's the only way I can make sense out of it.
> 
> So far, nobody who supports joe biden has been able to change my mind with logical reasoning and sound judgment


Wrong again. You aren't the end all. Plenty of people think you are a fucking idiot. So there's that. Also sorry bro, but you will never convince people that you are not an idiot because just look at your posts.


----------



## GSgator

Urban Dictionary: Duked
					

To be tricked or deceived




					www.urbandictionary.com
				




LOL


----------



## Cochino

Hughinn said:


> Interesting perspective there @Cochino   .
> 
> I wonder what makes you think Russia wanted to invade Ukraine?  I ask because I don't think they wanted to at all.
> 
> If Putin was just waiting for a pretext, he had one back in 2014
> 
> The Donbass people, much like the Palestinian people,  resist the dominance of global capitalism that supports what they see as fascism in Ukraine for the past eight years.
> 
> For those  like @Nodus1 who think Putin is a megalomaniac sociopath, intent on drawing Europe and the U.S. into some kind of Machiavellian war in order to massage his overinflated ego, well to me, that just doesn't line up with the facts.
> 
> Over the past eight years, Putin has avoided a conflict with Ukraine, and by extension the EU, United States and NATO, through his refusal to annex the Lugansk and Donetsk Republics or indeed to formally acknowledge them as independent states. He could have done this at any time.  @Nodus1 makes a wild amd irrational claim that "Putin wants to carve off pieces of Ukraine" has no factual basis to it whatsoever.    The Russian parliament overwhelmingly voted to recognize the Donbass as independent.   Putin could've took it then with overwhelming support and didn't
> 
> Instead he allowed the Minsk Agreements 1 and 2, from 2014 and 2015, to form the basis of negotiations between the Lugansk People’s Republic, the Donetsk People’s Republic and the hostile government in Ukrainefor over seven years, this allowe the infamous fascist, pro-neo-Nazi nationalist, Ukrainian armed forces Azov Battalion, to continually violate the Minsk Agreements by shelling the independent republics with prohibited military munitions, causing death and destruction. Russia took 8n millions of refugees during this time amd Putin was under tremendous internal pressure to get more involved.  But he didn't
> 
> Zelensky being courted by the West took things further, when he escalated tensions and violence on the line of contact and prepared, in February, 120,000 Ukrainian soldiers to invade and reoccupy the Donbass region.
> 
> Zelensky stated publicly he wanted Ukraine to become a nuclear power.  I'm sure this had to get the attention of the Russian government.
> 
> So, in my mind all this led Putin to having some limited options
> 1) Allow Kiev to retake the Donbass Republics, thereby placing pro-Nazi Ukranian nationalists on its border
> 2) recognize the two independent republics and send troops to protect them; or 3) recognize the two independent republics, followed by a limited incursion into Ukraine to disarm the fascists and save Europe from another war by eliminating the current threat he sees today.
> 
> The other option in my opinion could have been to shut off Russian gas to Europe and ask for UN peacekeepers to deploy in donbass.   But this wouldn't solve what he seen as the rise of a hostile regime in Ukraine.  This was  like China executing a coup in Mexico and putting the sons of Fidel Castro in power.   Surely the US is going to stand up and take action
> 
> Here is the background you will not read or hear on Western, warmongering media like the BBC: Victoria Nuland bragged in 2014 how the U.S. spent $5 billion creating the circumstances that led to a fascist coup in Kiev, toppling the democratically elected president. The Maidan Square protests were organized by pro-Western, anti-Russian Ukrainian nationalists and fascists, who used guns and violence to depose the government and orchestrate an antidemocratic, illegal takeover of power, which was handed to the fascist descendants of the pro-Nazi Bandera ideologists, who fought alongside the Waffen SS in the Second World War.  At least thats how Russia sees it
> 
> I can't think of any rational person not understanding how Russia could not see this as a national security threat to them. This was a US orchestrated coup that put old enemies of Russia into power in bordering Ukraine.
> 
> So to me, I don't share the opinions of @Nodus1  and yourself that Russia wanted invade Ukraine.   I believe they thought they had to.
> 
> Whether or not there was another way,  is irrelevant at this point as they made the choice to invade.   So that's on them.


Fair enough and I agree with most of what you say. I don't think Putin wanted to invade The Ukraine, but when you back a dog into a corner he usually fights back and that is what Biden did. Putin wanted assurances that The Ukraine would not be allowed to join NATO and Biden would not give him that.

Now to say Putin doesn't have any interest in The Ukraine, I strongly disagree.  There's no way he wants to see them join any western alliance


----------



## nissan11

I haven't been keeping up with the Israel-Iran conflict but read this today:









						Iran will target 'the heart' of Israel if the Jewish state makes 'slightest move' against it, president warns
					

The armed forces of Iran will target “the heart” of Israel if the Jewish state makes the “slightest move” against it, Iranian President Ibrahim Raisi warned Jerusalem in a televised address Monday.




					www.foxnews.com
				




So despite the US and Israel being tight, Biden is trying to make a deal with Iran that he THINKS will slow down Iran's path to nuclear weapons? And Israel opposes Iran having nuclear weapons because they are so close to each other? 
This is just more of the same from what we have been discussing, right? Cuba/US and Russia/Ukraine.


----------



## nissan11

This article reveals a little more info. I forgot that Iran is thought to be supplying Gaza with weapons.



			https://www.jpost.com/opinion/article-704426


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the Israel-Iran conflict but read this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran will target 'the heart' of Israel if the Jewish state makes 'slightest move' against it, president warns
> 
> 
> The armed forces of Iran will target “the heart” of Israel if the Jewish state makes the “slightest move” against it, Iranian President Ibrahim Raisi warned Jerusalem in a televised address Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So despite the US and Israel being tight, Biden is trying to make a deal with Iran that he THINKS will slow down Iran's path to nuclear weapons? And Israel opposes Iran having nuclear weapons because they are so close to each other?
> This is just more of the same from what we have been discussing, right? Cuba/US and Russia/Ukraine.





nissan11 said:


> This article reveals a little more info. I forgot that Iran is thought to be supplying Gaza with weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jpost.com/opinion/article-704426




The Arab/Israeli conflict is very complicated. 

If it hadn't been for for US intervention on behalf of Israel the Arabs probably would have turned Israel into a nice smooth glass parking lot where the rich Saudis parked thier Cadillac SUVs a long time ago. 

And they have certainly have their reasons and grievances against the Israelis.    But then again, the Israelis have grievances too. 

Too much to list.  You'd need to start a new thread


----------



## DF

nissan11 said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the Israel-Iran conflict but read this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran will target 'the heart' of Israel if the Jewish state makes 'slightest move' against it, president warns
> 
> 
> The armed forces of Iran will target “the heart” of Israel if the Jewish state makes the “slightest move” against it, Iranian President Ibrahim Raisi warned Jerusalem in a televised address Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So despite the US and Israel being tight, Biden is trying to make a deal with Iran that he THINKS will slow down Iran's path to nuclear weapons? And Israel opposes Iran having nuclear weapons because they are so close to each other?
> This is just more of the same from what we have been discussing, right? Cuba/US and Russia/Ukraine.




@nissan11 Israel opposes Iran having nukes because Iran has said it will will wipe Israel off the map repeatedly. So, not the same.


----------



## DF

Well, this is a first for me.  I've been a member here for 10 years.  I have never had a reason to put someone on ignore.  I just can't stand reading the constant bullshit mucking up this thread.  @Hughinn has his opinion & has made time to make thought out posts on the subject. 

 If you don't agree with his opinion that's fine.  How about posting an alternate view or try to debate? Not just call him a liar ect.....

I'm not saying I agree with @Hughinn.  But in the words of Joe BIden "Come on man"!


----------



## nissan11

DF said:


> @nissan11 Israel opposes Iran having nukes because Iran has said it will will wipe Israel off the map repeatedly. So, not the same.


But Iran says now they want to develop their nuclear program for energy production and medicine.


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> But Iran says now they want to develop their nuclear program for energy production and medicine.


Iran is to unstable for nuclear weapons there’s way to many Finattics  running around Iran. That place  shouldn’t be able to have anything nuclear.


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the Israel-Iran conflict but read this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran will target 'the heart' of Israel if the Jewish state makes 'slightest move' against it, president warns
> 
> 
> The armed forces of Iran will target “the heart” of Israel if the Jewish state makes the “slightest move” against it, Iranian President Ibrahim Raisi warned Jerusalem in a televised address Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So despite the US and Israel being tight, Biden is trying to make a deal with Iran that he THINKS will slow down Iran's path to nuclear weapons? And Israel opposes Iran having nuclear weapons because they are so close to each other?
> This is just more of the same from what we have been discussing, right? Cuba/US and Russia/Ukraine.


This is just normal Iranian sabre rattling ,, Israel will do it back. Eventually there will be another middle east war.

 Some idiot will eventually detonate a bomb that's for sure it's how the other nations react to it that will decide if the planet survives the next hour or two after it happens.


----------



## lifter6973

DF said:


> Well, this is a first for me.  I've been a member here for 10 years.  I have never had a reason to put someone on ignore.  I just can't stand reading the constant bullshit mucking up this thread.  @Hughinn has his opinion & has made time to make thought out posts on the subject.
> 
> If you don't agree with his opinion that's fine.  How about posting an alternate view or try to debate? Not just call him a liar ect.....
> 
> I'm not saying I agree with @Hughinn.  But in the words of Joe BIden "Come on man"!


Do what you have to do but I think my point is valid in a debate to call out someone that states things like they know what the Ukranian people think and also they know the reason why people voted for Biden.

No one knows that stuff except for the people involved. Your guy makes assumptions about these people and calls his assumptions a fact. 

When someone makes false statements like that, it doesn't take much time or many words to respond because common sense wins against false statements.


----------



## Hughinn

Check out this commander of the Donetsk People's Republic who claims to have taken most of mariupol from the infamous ukranian Azov battalion. 






@nissan11  should hit her up on one of those dating sites.   Because damn.


----------



## nissan11

Would bang.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

you argue about ukraine this and russia that and how biden did all this.
the ukranian government didnt say no. they didnt turn anything down. They went a long with it. Reap what you sow.

all of a sudden you care about ukraine. you didnt before. why now? i dont see any big threads on taking care of u.s citizens. the homeless, mentally challenged and veterans with issues. UKRAINE UKRAINE UKRAINE!!!!

none of you arguing seem to fucking care about Africa and the multitude of civil wars and genocides that happen there. The issues in iran, iraq or afghanistan.

what about the mass immigration to france, germany, sweden. these places where its literally effecting them on a daily level. crime rape etc up. parts of sweden their own police cant even go into sectors.
not ukraine. 

virtue points and bullshit. youre either a bandwagonner or a "i hate bide" so ill use this to shit on him in any way possible but i dont really care about anything else. pro tip you a arent any better than the anti trump crowd. youre doing the exact same thing. Instead of trying to find a solution.


how about. fuck ukraine, fuck russian. focus on us? fuck isreal too. stop sending money over seas when it is needed here to HELP AMERICAN CITIZENS.

nono UKRAINE UKRAINE UKRAINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 FUCK RUSSIA BLA BLA BLA BLA

youre all fucking sheep.


----------



## nissan11

Nah.

I want to help Ukraine.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> Nah.
> 
> I want to help Ukraine.


Tell me why. Why is Ukraine more important than anything going on in Africa now?
Give me a fucking reason.

All those Afrikaans aren't worth your time?
What about every country that has a civil war.
Not worth your time?


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Tell me why. Why is Ukraine more important than anything going on in Africa now?
> Give me a fucking reason.
> 
> All those Afrikaans aren't worth your time?
> What about every country that has a civil war.
> Not worth your time?



I want to help all of those people. But I want to help Ukraine, too.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> Would bang.


But your didn't care about all the small wars and factions fighting and civil wars and mini civil wars. 
None of that bothered your.

Look at Africa in the last 20 years. North, South.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> I want to help all of those people. But I want to help Ukraine, too.


You're a pussy and a sheep . If you actually cared about people you wouldn't have waited till the Ukrainians to want to "help" them. You're a pussy ass faggot who follows trends. If you cared about human life their fight it wouldn't just be the Ukrainian people.

" I wanna help all that people but I don't care about all of them until Ukraine so now I care about others too."


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You didn't give a fuck about anyone else till this started and now you're pro Ukraine. Don't fucking lie.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Not a single post about how' care about other countries or people just fucking animals and their ability to cross lands. I voted for Biden for the animals. Good job. You and everyone else voted for him and we are fucked. 

The animals are great, our country is going to shit.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> I want to help all of those people. But I want to help Ukraine, too.


What about your fellow Americans. The disabled, homeless, mentally fucked, PTSD. Ukrainian people matter more??¿????


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're a pussy and a sheep . If you actually cared about people you wouldn't have waited till the Ukrainians to want to "help" them. You're a pussy ass faggot who follows trends. If you cared about human life their fight it wouldn't just be the Ukrainian people.
> 
> " I wanna help all that people but I don't care about all of them until Ukraine so now I care about others too."


You called me a pussy ass faggot. 

I'm starting to think our friendship won't survive this thread, paps. 

I truly wish you the best, though.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

If you'd serve a foreign country over your own. You're a fucking traitor.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> If you'd serve a foreign country over your own. You're a fucking traitor.



You are being really mean today.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> You called me a pussy ass faggot.
> 
> I'm starting to think our friendship won't survive this thread, paps.
> 
> I truly wish you the best, though.


This is the internet. I don't give a fuck. Your values supersede American values. We matter first


----------



## FlyingPapaya

The minute you say Ukraine matters first is the minute I want nothing to do with you. You're a traitor


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> This is the internet. I don't give a fuck. Your values supersede American values. We matter first


Why?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

America first. Our people. We protect, serve and defend our people over anyone else's first. 

Every other country in the world thinks this way.

Their people first.

We must on all levels do the same. If you cannot understand that basic idea. There is nothing I or anyone can teach you.

Our people must come first before any other country. Or we rot from the inside or like we are currently doing. 
The Democratic party is dooming us.

Reliance on foreign countries for supplies when we have them.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

We don't need fucking avocados from Mexico. We don't need wheat from Russia. We can and do make it. If our government stopped shitting on local farmers


----------



## nissan11

Is this how you live your life every day?

 "Paps comes first. Me me me. I am not helping anyone else because I am the only thing that matters and fuck everyone else"

That is what I am hearing it is like to be you.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You keep worrying about the fucking animals. What does it matter. If we are gone or poor. Then we can't do anything for them. They were worse off. With stability and a healthy society we can focus on things like that


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> You keep worrying about the fucking animals. What does it matter. If we are gone or poor. Then we can't do anything for them. They were worse off. With stability and a healthy society we can focus on things like that


Oh the animals are better off now than they were 200 years ago before we colonized the US? 

Fascinating.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> Is this how you live your life every day?
> 
> "Paps comes first. Me me me. I am not helping anyone else because I am the only thing that matters and fuck everyone else"
> 
> That is what I am hearing it is like to be you.


Me, my brother, his wife, his kid, my gf, her family. Absolutely fucking right. I respect those around and I never step on heads, toes in my industry. I could go up buti don't. 
Yes I put them on top of everybody else.


----------



## nissan11

If you were driving down the road and saw an elderly person getting beat up by some teenage street tuffs but she doesn't live in your neighborhood, what would you do?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> Oh the animals are better off now than they were 200 years ago before we colonized the US?
> 
> Fascinating.


Colonize the u.s you do realize they colonized many continents. Wildlife on all of them. North America, South America.  You really wanna go there. I have a feeling you going to throw in some shitty colonizer bit.

OMG white people North America... Did you forget the Spaniards. Or that every place has been colonized taken over and conquered. Throughout history


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> If you were driving down the road and saw an elderly person getting beat up by some teenage street tuffs but she doesn't live in your neighborhood, what would you do?


The right thing because I'm not a twat. This question is irrelevant.


----------



## nissan11

So you would help someone who doesn't live in your neighborhood but you wouldn't help the people in Africa because they live too far away?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> Oh the animals are better off now than they were 200 years ago before we colonized the US?
> 
> Fascinating.


So you will ignore every continent and country that's already done that.

We have protected islands for animals and humans that haven't moved on.

I'm aware every animal and insect serve a purpose from mosquito to ant to cockroach. Opposum are a great example.

You're taking inhibiting a wall because of animals.
If we as stable society with rules we maintain helping animals. How'd  you expect to keep a job to help these animals or anyone else if we flood the country.

Flood our country enough and we become a third world country that can't take care of nature or anything else. Instead we polute more and cause more harm than good

Look at India.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> So you would help someone who doesn't live in your neighborhood but you wouldn't help the people in Africa because they live too far away?


You're twisting and turning. I'm not going to play your dumb game you do with hugh


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're twisting and turning. I'm not going to play your dumb game you do with hugh



What game?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Playing innocent. You aren't stupid. You know were you stand. You hook line and sink hugnn. I'm not him. I'm also much more of an asshole


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> So you will ignore every continent and country that's already done that.
> 
> We have protected islands for animals and humans that haven't moved on.
> 
> I'm aware every animal and insect serve a purpose from mosquito to ant to cockroach. Opposum are a great example.
> 
> You're taking inhibiting a wall because of animals.
> If we as stable society with rules can't maintain that. How's so you expect to keep a job to help these animals or anyone else
> 
> Flood our country enough and we become a third world country that can't take care of nature or anything else. Instead we polute more and cause more harm than good
> 
> Look at India.


I will refer you to Hugh's post yesterday about cattle fences and trillions of dollars worth of roads and infrastructure. Do you think those man made barriers are good for animals? Do you think urban sprawl and development might have destroyed any animal habitat? Where do you think those animals went after your neighborhood was built?


----------



## nissan11

nissan11 said:


> I will refer you to Hugh's post yesterday about cattle fences and trillions of dollars worth of roads and infrastructure. Do you think those man made barriers are good for animals? Do you think urban sprawl and development might have destroyed any animal habitat? Where do you think those animals went after your neighborhood was built?



Take a guess at how many roly polies you made homeless.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'll make real simple for you. If we de evolve as a nation. If we take step backs. You're precious nature will take as huge step back. They won't care. They will forget. Other things will become more important.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'll make real simple for you. If we de evolve as a nation. If we take step backs. You're precious nature will take as huge step back. They won't care. They will forget. Other things will become more important.



Isn't that happening right now since "Biden is destroying America"?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You want your nature? We need secure borders. We need securities in general. When that happens we can focus on things like nature.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

No because at this rate with inflation. Everything is going to get worse. People won't care about littering. Just trying to get by. Government is focused on everything but nature


----------



## TODAY

FlyingPapaya said:


> If you'd serve a foreign country over your own. You're a fucking traitor.


Weren't you the guy asking about how to enlist in the Ukrainian civil defense a few weeks ago?

What changed?


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> No because at this rate with inflation. Everything is going to get worse. People won't care about littering. Just trying to get by. Government is focused on everything but nature


If people litter more then we can hire more people to pick up the litter and that will drop the unemployment rate, helping the economy.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

How naive can you be. Being able to care for nature is a bi product of a health civilization.

We don't have that now.


----------



## nissan11

TODAY said:


> Weren't you the guy asking about how to enlist in the Ukrainian civil defense a few weeks ago?
> 
> What changed?


Yes he was.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

TODAY said:


> Weren't you the guy asking about how to enlist in the Ukrainian civil defense a few weeks ago?
> 
> What changed?


Pay to kill. That's what I wanted. I'll be honest.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I didn't want to help anyone. I wanted to me paid to shoot and kill or die. Either way$$¢


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Pay to kill. That's what I wanted. I'll be honest.



What I have been saying all along is that instead of going to Ukraine you can do things here in the states to help our own country. Why don't you do that?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I mean it would help them


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Jesus fucking Christ @nissan11 

We have to get our own shit in Order before we can worry about saving the planet.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> What I have been saying all along is that instead of going to Ukraine you can do things here in the states to help our own country. Why don't you do that?


I don't make enough money to worry about stupid shit ok

If I could help the homeless I would. Generally in my older neighborhood lots of homeless. I'd leave gallon jugs of water and food so when they woke up they weren't fucked


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> I don't make enough money to worry about stupid shit ok


Helping your own country is stupid shit?


----------



## nissan11

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 20912
> 
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ @nissan11
> 
> We have to get our own shit in Order before we can worry about saving the planet.


I do like that chart.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

nissan11 said:


> I do like that chart.



Very insightful response.  Thank you.


maslow's hierarchy of needs is well studied and accepted. 

All the research points to financial well being as a way to fix the environment.  When are aren't worried about survival we can expand outward


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> Helping your own country is stupid shit?


You're a troll


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're a troll



You're a mean person.


----------



## nissan11

Human_Backhoe said:


> Very insightful response.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> maslow's hierarchy of needs is well studied and accepted.
> 
> All the research points to financial well being as a way to fix the environment.  When are aren't worried about survival we can expand outward


I think financial well being is a lot like bodybuilding.

When will we feel satisfied enough to not want more?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Great, I'm an asshole and you're a troll who jumps into conversations and despite how we know you lean. You say shit and play dumb to either aggravate the conversation or blow it up.

Either you really are a Biden voter which makes your dumber than a box of rox. Makes you almost as dumb as a republic voter. You're a troll. I think you are a Biden voter, I think you're the dumbest middle class person I've talked to. 

I voted for Biden for the environment. 

Congrats if they destroy everyone. They won't give two shits about the environment. Remember they told us the world was ending. 

P.s the Democrats don't care about the environment. They just wanted your vote you dumb fuck. Same way Republicans do it


----------



## Human_Backhoe

nissan11 said:


> I think financial well being is a lot like bodybuilding.
> 
> When will we feel satisfied enough to not want more?



Not at all the way that works. Every piece of data shows when we have what we NEED we tend to focus on outward problems.  Bodybuilding is not a real example as they make up a fraction of a percent of the population.  Most gym goers don't ever strive to get to freak status.  

Look at China as an example.  Although theyre the biggest poluter in the world, they are also changing that the fastest as their population get wealth and education. although not yet recognized they have been enacting policy to put a end to it. When needs are covered people start to care .


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Great, I'm an asshole and you're a troll who jumps into conversations and despite how we know you lean. You say shit and play dumb to either aggravate the conversation or blow it up.
> 
> Either you really are a Biden voter which makes your dumber than a box of rox. Makes you almost as dumb as a republic voter. You're a troll. I think you are a Biden voter, I think you're the dumbest middle class person I've talked to.
> 
> I voted for Biden for the environment.
> 
> Congrats if they destroy everyone. They won't give two shits about the environment. Remember they told us the world was ending.
> 
> P.s the Democrats don't care about the environment. They just wanted your vote you dumb fuck. Same way Republicans do it


Actually, you are the only person I troll and it is because you are such a disrespectful person. That is why I took pleasure in wasting the last 2 hours of your time. 

I did vote for Biden but I don't like him. I don't agree with everything he does and am open minded to everyone's opinion here except yours, which is why I ask other people so many questions. I like to think critically so that I have more information to consider when casting my next vote.


----------



## nissan11

Human_Backhoe said:


> Not at all the way that works. Every piece of data shows when we have what we NEED we tend to focus on outward problems.  Bodybuilding is not a real example as they make up a fraction of a percent of the population.  Most gym goers don't ever strive to get to freak status.
> 
> Look at China as an example.  Although theyre the biggest poluter in the world, they are also changing that the fastest as their population get wealth and education. although not yet recognized they have been enacting policy to put a end to it. When needs are covered people start to care .


You mean China has a policy to end pollution?


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> If you were driving down the road and saw an elderly person getting beat up by some teenage street tuffs but she doesn't live in your neighborhood, what would you do?


duh, he would join the teens and beat on her too cuz after all she doesn't live in his neighborhood so fuck her.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You think I'm not here trolling you 😏


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> You think I'm not here trolling you 😏


You use bad words. You aren't trolling.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Playing innocent. You aren't stupid. You know were you stand. You hook line and sink hugnn. I'm not him. I'm also much more of an asshole


I disagree with your last statement.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Fuck


----------



## Human_Backhoe

nissan11 said:


> You mean China has a policy to end pollution?



Yes


----------



## nissan11

Human_Backhoe said:


> Yes


I'll see if I can find it. Thanks.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

China and India don't care.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

FlyingPapaya said:


> China and India don't care.



No they don't.  Not the government's.  Fortunately western values have rubbed off on the population.  They will suck off the squeeky wheel lol


----------



## nissan11

Human_Backhoe said:


> Yes


I read a few articles with this being the most comprehensive:









						China: Fighting Air Pollution and Climate Change through Clean Energy Financing
					

The World Bank-supported Innovative Financing for Air Pollution Control Program has financed investments in energy efficiency, renewable energy and emissions control.




					www.worldbank.org
				




You are right that some of those measures seem to be be expensive and not currently possible for the US to take. I also think their results are very skewed since covid occurred during stage 2 of their plan. 

They seem to be doing a great job reducing smog from how bad it was in their major cities back in 2014.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hahahahaha they don't care.

If you think they care about emissions. Look at how they feel about OSHA and anything similar. 

China cares not of emissions. Just furthering mother China


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hahahahaha they don't care.
> 
> If you think they care about emissions. Look at how they feel about OSHA and anything similar.
> 
> China cares not of emissions. Just furthering mother China



Who said they care?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Who are the biggest polluters in the world Nissan. Who are the smallest


----------



## Yano

Dude leaves his job as a reporter to join the defense force. 









						Malcolm Nance leaves MSNBC to join foreign legion fighting in Ukraine: 'I'm done talking'
					

Nance has friends in Ukraine, and felt the need to help protect the country and its people against Russian aggression.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Who are the biggest polluters in the world Nissan. Who are the smallest



Your mouth is the biggest polluter.

My gerbil is the smallest.


----------



## Yano

FlyingPapaya said:


> Who are the biggest polluters in the world Nissan. Who are the smallest


Highest Polluters 

China with *9.9 billion tonnes of CO2 emissions*, largely due to the export of consumer goods and its heavy reliance on coal;
The United States with *4.4 billion tonnes of CO2* emitted;
India with *2.3 billion tonnes of CO2* emitted.
Lowest Polluters 

Norway - 5.7 µg/m³
Estonia - 5.9 µg/m³
New Zealand - 7.0 µg/m³
This is different than asking about the highest polluted nations. Which are

Bangladesh - 77.1 µg/m³
Pakistan - 59.0 µg/m³
India - 51.9 µg/m³


----------



## nissan11

Yano said:


> Highest Polluters
> 
> China with *9.9 billion tonnes of CO2 emissions*, largely due to the export of consumer goods and its heavy reliance on coal;
> The United States with *4.4 billion tonnes of CO2* emitted;
> India with *2.3 billion tonnes of CO2* emitted.
> Lowest Polluters
> 
> Norway - 5.7 µg/m³
> Estonia - 5.9 µg/m³
> New Zealand - 7.0 µg/m³
> This is different than asking about the highest polluted nations. Which are
> 
> Bangladesh - 77.1 µg/m³
> Pakistan - 59.0 µg/m³
> India - 51.9 µg/m³


A tonne is metric, right?


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> A tonne is metric, right?


yep 1000kg


----------



## nissan11

So China makes 2x the pollution of the US but has a population 4x larger than the US.

We are a dirty ass country.


----------



## lifter6973

The 'mean' in this thread has gone up a few notches today and without my buddy. That's fucking amazing.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

lifter6973 said:


> buddy



I thought he was your Uncle?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

@nissan11 

Your homework for today is to look into shipping and bunker fuel. 

7 ships pollute more than all the world's cars and vehicles combined.

Edit:  the regulatory body for that is British.


----------



## nissan11

Human_Backhoe said:


> @nissan11
> 
> Your homework for today is to look into shipping and bunker fuel.
> 
> 7 ships pollute more than all the world's cars and vehicles combined.
> 
> Edit:  the regulatory body for that is British.


On it.


----------



## Nodus1

nissan11 said:


> So China makes 2x the pollution of the US but has a population 4x larger than the US.
> 
> We are a dirty ass country.


Hundreds of millions of village dwellers, living in poverty, tend not to leave much of a carbon footprint. Thank a Chinese, and their pangolin, next time you see one.


----------



## nissan11

I spent the last hour reading about bunker fuels, shipping and pipeline transportation. 

This is a pretty short, easy to read article on oil transportation of all kind. 









						Which Is Safer For Transporting Crude Oil: Rail, Truck, Pipeline Or Boat?
					

News of increased crude oil transportation by rail from Canada has raised this question again. The short answer is: truck worse than train worse than pipeline worse than boat. But it depends on your definition of worse - human deaths, property destruction or environmental impact. You choose.




					www.forbes.com
				




Cargo ships are producing a lot of emissions and the biggest problem seems to be the enforcement of low sulfer fuel requirements. Scrubbers sound pretty cool but there is still the issue of the collected material needing to be disposed of.

Pipelines seem to be an efficient way of transporting tar sand crude over land but they leave a pretty hefty footprint of ecological disturbance during construction and I didn't know that the production of the steel pipe made so many emissions.

The transport of oil by rail is increasing and seems to be a very safe method looking at spill data I could find. 

My conclusion is that I might need to be a little more open minded to pipelines for oil transport. Refineries are decreasing for a reason I am not sure of and if this country is going to keep using a shit load of oil because nobody wants to invest a lot of money in alternative energy development then the tar sand crude has to be transported further to reach refineries. 

I get that expensive gas sucks, but I still think the solution is to focus on using less oil.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I spent the last hour reading about bunker fuels, shipping and pipeline transportation.
> 
> This is a pretty short, easy to read article on oil transportation of all kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Is Safer For Transporting Crude Oil: Rail, Truck, Pipeline Or Boat?
> 
> 
> News of increased crude oil transportation by rail from Canada has raised this question again. The short answer is: truck worse than train worse than pipeline worse than boat. But it depends on your definition of worse - human deaths, property destruction or environmental impact. You choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cargo ships are producing a lot of emissions and the biggest problem seems to be the enforcement of low sulfer fuel requirements. Scrubbers sound pretty cool but there is still the issue of the collected material needing to be disposed of.
> 
> Pipelines seem to be an efficient way of transporting tar sand crude over land but they leave a pretty hefty footprint of ecological disturbance during construction and I didn't know that the production of the steel pipe made so many emissions.
> 
> The transport of oil by rail is increasing and seems to be a very safe method looking at spill data I could find.
> 
> My conclusion is that I might need to be a little more open minded to pipelines for oil transport. Refineries are decreasing for a reason I am not sure of and if this country is going to keep using a shit load of oil because nobody wants to invest a lot of money in alternative energy development then the tar sand crude has to be transported further to reach refineries.
> 
> I get that expensive gas sucks, but I still think the solution is to focus on using less oil.



Whoa there little brother. 

You mean you agree with the rest of us now?

Yes, develop green energy

Pipelines are more effecient than cargo ships and tanker trucks.  In some instances, they're worth it. 

We need to wean off fossil fuel by developing better technology, not just shutting off the tap and praying for the best. 

You said what we've been saying from the start.  You educated yourself and came to a very sensible position.  

Now all we have to do is get on the same page holding the leadership responsible.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

If we only had a pipeline and didn't have to pay other countries for oil and have it shipped here.

Pant-Shitter of the US (POTUS) squashed that with his libturd-corruption and mental illness.


----------



## gymcel

lol @ this thread devolving into muh pollution. Green energy is a meme. Sure, fossil fuels may not be great for the environment but what are the feasible alternatives? There aren't any? Dump billions more into research that hasn't yielded anything substantial in the past 10-20 years? Nah.


----------



## nissan11

gymcel said:


> lol @ this thread devolving into muh pollution. Green energy is a meme. Sure, fossil fuels may not be great for the environment but what are the feasible alternatives? There aren't any? Dump billions more into research that hasn't yielded anything substantial in the past 10-20 years? Nah.


Well, shit, bro. You just completely blew my point out of the water. 

If we haven't developed the technology in 10 years then we are never going to. It has never taken more than 10 years to develop anything.


----------



## Yano

I still don't see why more focus isn't put into WEC tech ,, wave energy converters , you can capture surface power with them ,  you can use the waves to spin turbines to generate power then use the free energy to desalinate the water for use in agriculture , pipe that any where its needed. An using up all that water would keep the  climate change looloos quiet , cities on the coast won't be underwater if were using it up and converting it.


----------



## gymcel

nissan11 said:


> Well, shit, bro. You just completely blew my point out of the water.
> 
> If we haven't developed the technology in 10 years then we are never going to. It has never taken more than 10 years to develop anything.


yea fuck burning oil, let's burn money instead!


----------



## nissan11

gymcel said:


> yea fuck burning oil, let's burn money instead!



Now you get it.


----------



## Nodus1

nissan11 said:


> Well, shit, bro. You just completely blew my point out of the water.
> 
> If we haven't developed the technology in 10 years then we are never going to. It has never taken more than 10 years to develop anything.


One big problem is that many young adults and children, from what they are being poorly taught in school and in the mainstream media, believe the day the US can consistently operate primarily upon renewable energy sources is "just around the corner". It is not. Think more in decades rather than years. The only things that will sustain society until that day are fossil fuels and nuclear energy. Abandoning fossil fuels , or even taking significant steps in that direction, will lead to doom. The over-represented green zealots must come to terms with, or be forced to accept, the realities of the laws of thermodynamics and near-term technological capabilities, rather than be lead by future-looking models from climatologists who enrich themselves by fear-mongering.


----------



## gymcel

Nodus1 said:


> One big problem is that many young adults and children, from what they are being poorly taught in school and in the mainstream media, believe the day the US can operate on renewable energy sources is "just around the corner". It is not. Think more in decades rather than years. The only things that will sustain society until that day are fossil fuels and nuclear energy. Abandoning fossil fuels , or even taking significant steps in that direction, will lead to doom. The over-represented green zealots must come to terms with, or be forced to accept, the realities of the laws of thermodynamics and near-term technological capabilities, rather than be lead by future-looking models from climatologists who enrich themselves by fear-mongering.


Agreed. It's been "just around the corner" for over 20 years. Also, how much money is the fossil fuel industry worth? Do people really think this type of money has no power? It's always a good laugh when I see or hear people shilling for green energy.


----------



## nissan11

Nodus1 said:


> One big problem is that many young adults and children, from what they are being poorly taught in school and in the mainstream media, believe the day the US can consistently operate primarily upon renewable energy sources is "just around the corner". It is not. Think more in decades rather than years. The only things that will sustain society until that day are fossil fuels and nuclear energy. Abandoning fossil fuels , or even taking significant steps in that direction, will lead to doom. The over-represented green zealots must come to terms with, or be forced to accept, the realities of the laws of thermodynamics and near-term technological capabilities, rather than be lead by future-looking models from climatologists who enrich themselves by fear-mongering.


You are right. We are definitely talking about decades. And every decade we lean heavy on fossil fuels we are a decade further away from my nephew driving a hydrogen combustion nissan.


----------



## Nodus1

nissan11 said:


> You are right. We are definitely talking about decades. And every decade we lean heavy on fossil fuels we are a decade further away from my nephew driving a hydrogen combustion nissan.


That's already baked into the equation. There is no other way.


----------



## white ape

nissan11 said:


> But Iran says now they want to develop their nuclear program for energy production and medicine.


I'm too lazy to verify this right now but isn't weapons grade plutonium and uranium that is used for power different? Maybe I am  not even using the right words...


----------



## white ape

FlyingPapaya said:


> you argue about ukraine this and russia that and how biden did all this.
> the ukranian government didnt say no. they didnt turn anything down. They went a long with it. Reap what you sow.
> 
> all of a sudden you care about ukraine. you didnt before. why now? i dont see any big threads on taking care of u.s citizens. the homeless, mentally challenged and veterans with issues. UKRAINE UKRAINE UKRAINE!!!!
> 
> none of you arguing seem to fucking care about Africa and the multitude of civil wars and genocides that happen there. The issues in iran, iraq or afghanistan.
> 
> what about the mass immigration to france, germany, sweden. these places where its literally effecting them on a daily level. crime rape etc up. parts of sweden their own police cant even go into sectors.
> not ukraine.
> 
> virtue points and bullshit. youre either a bandwagonner or a "i hate bide" so ill use this to shit on him in any way possible but i dont really care about anything else. pro tip you a arent any better than the anti trump crowd. youre doing the exact same thing. Instead of trying to find a solution.
> 
> 
> how about. fuck ukraine, fuck russian. focus on us? fuck isreal too. stop sending money over seas when it is needed here to HELP AMERICAN CITIZENS.
> 
> nono UKRAINE UKRAINE UKRAINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 FUCK RUSSIA BLA BLA BLA BLA
> 
> youre all fucking sheep.


I love you dude. 

Honest opinion. We don't care about Africa. They don't have the resources that we want. China cares about the farm land and are buying it up like crazy. 

The people controlling the world want mass immigration so they can fuck up good cultures like Germany, France, Sweden, etc... 

Agreed. Fuck Israel. I say let the Arabs fuck them up.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> But Iran says now they want to develop their nuclear program for energy production and medicine.



The irony is that the same people telling us that Russia has no right to keep Ukraine out of NATO, are the very same people who think the US has a right to tell Iran they can't enrich their own uranium.

Just one example of a long, long list of these bastards hypocrisy. 

Don't think the rest of the world doesn't notice.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> The irony is that the same people telling us that Russia has no right to keep Ukraine out of NATO, are the very same people who think the US has a right to tell Iran they can't enrich their own uranium.
> 
> Just one example of a long, long list of these bastards hypocrisy.
> 
> Don't think the rest of the world doesn't notice.


So you see no distinction between one country's desire to join a continental/economic/security alliance and another country's desire to develop nuclear weapons? Explain to me how nuclear proliferation is a good thing for the planet. Especially in the arsenal of a belligerent nation like Iran.


----------



## Body-Buildah

Rot-Iron66 said:


> If we only had a pipeline and didn't have to pay other countries for oil and have it shipped here.
> 
> Pant-Shitter of the US (POTUS) squashed that with his libturd-corruption and mental illness.


some folks who arent a programmed libturd think like this, though who knows whats really happening.
Just found it an interesting point... Some say 'consp-theory' though 49 out of 50 of those have been truth over the last year.

----

Ukraine has been outed as a globalist haven. Full of Nazis and globalists and evil. These soldiers were raping and killing their own people just to blame Russia.

Now Russia may be a villain too. Don't get me wrong, Im in ZERO way saying they are innocent.

But now that we know that NATO and Ukraine were going to attack Russia. And Russia found out and threw the first punch.

And now cleaned out a bunch of US affiliated BIO labs.

I absolutely can understand why they did what they did.

What do you do, when two villains fight each other? You sit back and watch and you stay out of their way.

We should not be sending Ukraine a dime. The fact we are shows that the Biden admin is complicit and my guess is they have a shitload to hide.

I hope Russia outs the Dems and EVERY corrupt Politicians in America. I don't care who it is. Even if it was Trump (it won't be...(spoiler alert)


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> So you see no distinction between one country's desire to join a continental/economic/security alliance and another country's desire to develop nuclear weapons? Explain to me how nuclear proliferation is a good thing for the planet. Especially in the arsenal of a belligerent nation like Iran.



I see them as no different, because they're not fundamentally different, both are a similar security concern to the national interest of those who object. 

The same people who believe a hostile Iranian government, equipped with a formidable and deadly aresenal and backed by an Islamic ideological alliance are a security threat to their national security interest.  Because the Iranian government is opposed to those interests.

Are the same people who completely reject the notion that a hostile Ukranian government with a NATO arsenal backed by western interests could be a security concern for a seperate independent nation, ideologically opposed to those interests 

"Belligerent nation" as you put it, is a complete and total oxymoron.  Because nobody over the past fifty years has been more belligerent than the US Intelligence arm of the American military complex.

The primary reason Iran is hostile to America is because we tried to overthrow their government in the fifties and colonized Palestine in the 70s. 

So an armed Iran is not good for our national security. 

Same with Russia and Ukrain.
Because the Soviet occupation of western Ukraine created similar animosity as our attempts to overthrow the Iranian rulers to steal thier oil.   Both failed and created animosity. 

So now, both are security concerns to certain parties. 

Not fundamentally different at all.    Just spun different by western media


----------



## Cochino

FlyingPapaya said:


> you argue about ukraine this and russia that and how biden did all this.
> the ukranian government didnt say no. they didnt turn anything down. They went a long with it. Reap what you sow.
> 
> all of a sudden you care about ukraine. you didnt before. why now? i dont see any big threads on taking care of u.s citizens. the homeless, mentally challenged and veterans with issues. UKRAINE UKRAINE UKRAINE!!!!
> 
> none of you arguing seem to fucking care about Africa and the multitude of civil wars and genocides that happen there. The issues in iran, iraq or afghanistan.
> 
> what about the mass immigration to france, germany, sweden. these places where its literally effecting them on a daily level. crime rape etc up. parts of sweden their own police cant even go into sectors.
> not ukraine.
> 
> virtue points and bullshit. youre either a bandwagonner or a "i hate bide" so ill use this to shit on him in any way possible but i dont really care about anything else. pro tip you a arent any better than the anti trump crowd. youre doing the exact same thing. Instead of trying to find a solution.
> 
> 
> how about. fuck ukraine, fuck russian. focus on us? fuck isreal too. stop sending money over seas when it is needed here to HELP AMERICAN CITIZENS.
> 
> nono UKRAINE UKRAINE UKRAINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 FUCK RUSSIA BLA BLA BLA BLA
> 
> youre all fucking sheep.


Well fuck let's blame all that shit on Biden as well.

Look if Biden would have kept his stupid mouth shut, the situation in the Ukraine might not even be taking place. I hope you're aware that the Biden family has oil and gas interests there.  The same fucking good ol' Joe that has our best interests in his sweet little heart that wants us to have clean green energy so we can enjoy this planet for thousands of years  . Fuck this planet may outlive Keith Richards. 

Under Trump the Middle East was quiet. Russia was quiet. China was quiet and so was that short little fat fuck in North Korea.

Trump didn't hint for the Ukraine to join NATO. That is direct threat to Russia, but he made it *CLEAR* with Putin that if was to fuck with The Ukraine he would face the wrath of hell.

Out Military strategically bombed Syria and took out ISIS. He told the Middle East he wasn't fucking around anymore and to keep their shit in Line. I guess hmm he won 2 noble peace prizes in the Middle East and why? Well they knew *Exactly* where we stood and we didn't have any interests in *Meddling* as long as they kept to themselves.

He made Fat boy in N. Korea realize he wasn't God but mortal just like the rest of us.

He squeezed China ecomically with sanctions or with the threat. He knew how to deal with the Chinese.

Afghanistan.  Fucking quiet.

He did more for this country than any other president in my lifetime and yet we shit all over him. There were no wars, the economy was good, but God Damn the pussies in this country couldn't take those mean tweets.


----------



## nissan11

Cochino said:


> Well fuck let's blame all that shit on Biden as well.
> 
> Look if Biden would have kept his stupid mouth shut, the situation in the Ukraine might not even be taking place. I hope you're aware that the Biden family has oil and gas interests there.  The same fucking good ol' Joe that has our best interests in his sweet little heart that wants us to have clean green energy so we can enjoy this planet for thousands of years  . Fuck this planet may outlive Keith Richards.
> 
> Under Trump the Middle East was quiet. Russia was quiet. China was quiet and so was that short little fat fuck in North Korea.
> 
> Trump didn't hint for the Ukraine to join NATO. That is direct threat to Russia, but he made it *CLEAR* with Putin that if was to fuck with The Ukraine he would face the wrath of hell.
> 
> Out Military strategically bombed Syria and took out ISIS. He told the Middle East he wasn't fucking around anymore and to keep their shit in Line. I guess hmm he won 2 noble peace prizes in the Middle East and why? Well they knew *Exactly* where we stood and we didn't have any interests in *Meddling* as long as they kept to themselves.
> 
> He made Fat boy in N. Korea realize he wasn't God but mortal just like the rest of us.
> 
> He squeezed China ecomically with sanctions or with the threat. He knew how to deal with the Chinese.
> 
> Afghanistan.  Fucking quiet.
> 
> He did more for this country than any other president in my lifetime and yet we shit all over him. There were no wars, the economy was good, but God Damn the pussies in this country couldn't take those mean tweets.


I keep reading references to mean tweets. I have never looked at twitter or heard twitter mentioned other than at the superbowl last year. 

What were these mean tweets that single handedly lost Trump the election?


----------



## Test_subject

white ape said:


> I'm too lazy to verify this right now but isn't weapons grade plutonium and uranium that is used for power different? Maybe I am  not even using the right words...


Very different.  You can’t use reactor fuel for weapons because it isn’t enriched enough to sustain the chain reaction that nuclear weapons require.  Most nuclear fuel is about 5% U-235 while weapons grade is 90%+.

The majority of mined Uranium is the U-238 isotope, which is useless for weapons and fuel.  It has to be heavily refined in sophisticated centrifuges.


----------



## Cochino

nissan11 said:


> I keep reading references to mean tweets. I have never looked at twitter or heard twitter mentioned other than at the superbowl last year.
> 
> What were these mean tweets that single handedly lost Trump the election?


Twitter censored and deleted his account so I can't pull it up.

What would be more meaningful is for you to tell us why did you vote for Biden and what good has he done  since he's been in office? What did you not like about Trump?


----------



## nissan11

Cochino said:


> Twitter censored and deleted his account so I can't pull it up.
> 
> What would be more meaningful is for you to tell us why did you vote for Biden and what good has he done  since he's been in office? What did you not like about Trump?


You need to go back to the beginning of this thread and read it all. I am not going to keep making duplicate replies because you don't want to read the whole thing.


----------



## gymcel

nissan11 said:


> I keep reading references to mean tweets. I have never looked at twitter or heard twitter mentioned other than at the superbowl last year.
> 
> What were these mean tweets that single handedly lost Trump the election?


...you have to be trolling at this point


----------



## Nodus1

Body-Buildah said:


> But now that we know that NATO and Ukraine were going to attack Russia. And Russia found out and threw the first punch.


Do you even know what a single word in this sentence means?



Hughinn said:


> I see them as no different, because they're not fundamentally different, both are a similar security concern to the national interest of those who object.
> 
> The same people who believe a hostile Iranian government, equipped with a formidable and deadly aresenal and backed by an Islamic ideological alliance are a security threat to their national security interest.  Because the Iranian government is opposed to those interests.
> 
> Are the same people who completely reject the notion that a hostile Ukranian government with a NATO arsenal backed by western interests could be a security concern for a seperate independent nation, ideologically opposed to those interests
> 
> "Belligerent nation" as you put it, is a complete and total oxymoron.  Because nobody over the past fifty years has been more belligerent than the US Intelligence arm of the American military complex.
> 
> The primary reason Iran is hostile to America is because we tried to overthrow their government in the fifties and colonized Palestine in the 70s.
> 
> So an armed Iran is not good for our national security.
> 
> Same with Russia and Ukrain.
> Because the Soviet occupation of western Ukraine created similar animosity as our attempts to overthrow the Iranian rulers to steal thier oil.   Both failed and created animosity.
> 
> So now, both are security concerns to certain parties.
> 
> Not fundamentally different at all.    Just spun different by western media


Looks like you think nuclear proliferation is only a problem on paper, or maybe not a problem at all. I can't agree with your conclusions, but thanks for laying it out.

You hold the belief that Russia was backed into a corner by NATO and Joe Biden, and their offensive in The Ukraine was predictable, or possibly even justified. Surely you must also believe that a nuclear Iran backs Israel into a corner and the latter potentially turning the former into the world's largest glass ashtray is the predictable outcome and possibly even a justified one.


----------



## DF

Nodus1 said:


> Do you even know what a single word in this sentence means?
> 
> 
> Looks like you think nuclear proliferation is only a problem on paper, or maybe not a problem at all. I can't agree with your conclusions, but thanks for laying it out.
> 
> You hold the belief that Russia was backed into a corner by NATO and Joe Biden, and their offensive in The Ukraine was predictable, or possibly even justified. Surely you must also believe that a nuclear Iran backs Israel into a corner and the latter potentially turning the former into the world's largest glass ashtray is the predictable outcome and possibly even a justified one.


Israel doesn't fuk around much like Russia it would seem.  Didn't Israel bomb some nuclear sites in Iran?  I thought they did but my memory sucks.


----------



## Nodus1

DF said:


> Israel doesn't fuk around much like Russia it would seem.  Didn't Israel bomb some nuclear sites in Iran?  I thought they did but my memory sucks.


Iraq. Back in 1981.

Iran. 202?


----------



## DF

Nodus1 said:


> Iraq. Back in 1981.
> 
> Iran. 202?


Back in April of 2021.  Seems they didn't take credit.

This is all I could find in short order https://www.haaretz.com/us-news/isr...-attack-cia-demanded-answers-biden-1.10153826

IDK maybe fake news I can't find much on it.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Do you even know what a single word in this sentence means?
> 
> 
> Looks like you think nuclear proliferation is only a problem on paper, or maybe not a problem at all. I can't agree with your conclusions, but thanks for laying it out.
> 
> You hold the belief that Russia was backed into a corner by NATO and Joe Biden, and their offensive in The Ukraine was predictable, or possibly even justified. Surely you must also believe that a nuclear Iran backs Israel into a corner and the latter potentially turning the former into the world's largest glass ashtray is the predictable outcome and possibly even a justified one.



Nuclear prolification?
In other words, we're allowed to have one of the most deadly weapons on the planet, and nobody else can unless we let them.

I see it like a person with a gun saying he gets to keep all the guns for everyone else safety, then goes around victimizing and bullying anyone without a gun.   It's not hard to understand why those on the receiving end would want a gun for themselves. 

We literally tried to kill Cuba's leadership by assination multiple times.  Tried to invade them Etc.   If you can imagine it from thier point of view, it begins to make sense why they would want weapons. 

Russia's invasion of Ukraine was totally predictable.  For the exact same reason. 
Everyone had been saying for the past twenty years Russia would be forced to take military action in Ukraine under the possibility of NATO expansion.   Our own foreign policy experts sounded this alar over and over.  So yes.  You summed up my opinion. 

And yes, I agree that a nuclear Iran is certainly not in the interests of western globalist leadership.   We've tried coup attempts in Iran for years.   Israel and Iran definitely have grievances against each other.      They've got the same case to make that Russia has about a hostile Ukranian government armed with NATO missiles.  

The difference is that some people see it one way.   And I at least try to understand both sides.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Nuclear prolification?
> In other words, we're allowed to have one of the most deadly weapons on the planet, and nobody else can unless we let them.
> 
> I see it like a person with a gun saying he gets to keep all the guns for everyone else safety, then goes around victimizing and bullying anyone without a gun.   It's not hard to understand why those on the receiving end would want a gun for themselves.
> 
> We literally tried to kill Cuba's leadership by assination multiple times.  Tried to invade them Etc.   If you can imagine it from thier point of view, it begins to make sense why they would want weapons.
> 
> Russia's invasion of Ukraine was totally predictable.  For the exact same reason.
> Everyone had been saying for the past twenty years Russia would be forced to take military action in Ukraine under the possibility of NATO expansion.   Our own foreign policy experts sounded this alar over and over.  So yes.  You summed up my opinion.
> 
> And yes, I agree that a nuclear Iran is certainly not in the interests of western globalist leadership.   We've tried coup attempts in Iran for years.   Israel and Iran definitely have grievances against each other.      They've got the same case to make that Russia has about a hostile Ukranian government armed with NATO missiles.
> 
> The difference is that some people see it one way.   And I at least try to understand both sides.


If you truly try to understand both sides and considering that none of us know the full story would you agree that everything is not as black and white as you often state?
There is not always a clear right vs wrong, good vs evil.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> If you truly try to understand both sides and considering that none of us know the full story would you agree that everything is not as black and white as you often state?
> There is not always a clear right vs wrong, good vs evil.



That's my point.  It's not good vs evil or black and white. 









						Israel Appears to Attack Four Countries in Two Days, Bombing Iran's Allies
					

Israeli forces openly claimed attacks over the weekend in Syria and the Palestinian-administered Gaza Strip and were blamed for two more operations in Lebanon and Iraq.




					www.newsweek.com
				




Here's Israel bombing the allies of Iran to prevent them from getting weapons that could possibly be used against them. 

In other words, Israel is doing exactly what Russia is doing in Ukraine.  For the exact same reason. 

But few people here would say the Russian interests and security justify it's actions. 
And most of the people who say it doesn't are the same people who would say Israel and it's actions are justified. 

It's really not so simple.


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> Do you even know what a single word in this sentence means?
> 
> 
> Looks like you think nuclear proliferation is only a problem on paper, or maybe not a problem at all. I can't agree with your conclusions, but thanks for laying it out.
> 
> You hold the belief that Russia was backed into a corner by NATO and Joe Biden, and their offensive in The Ukraine was predictable, or possibly even justified. Surely you must also believe that a nuclear Iran backs Israel into a corner and the latter potentially turning the former into the world's largest glass ashtray is the predictable outcome and possibly even a justified one.


@Body-Buildah is another troll like a few others who have joined recently.


----------



## white ape

Test_subject said:


> Very different.  You can’t use reactor fuel for weapons because it isn’t enriched enough to sustain the chain reaction that nuclear weapons require.  Most nuclear fuel is about 5% U-235 while weapons grade is 90%+.
> 
> The majority of mined Uranium is the U-238 isotope, which is useless for weapons and fuel.  It has to be heavily refined in sophisticated centrifuges.


so they technically could have a thriving nuclear energy program and still not have nuclear weapons capabilities?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> That's my point.  It's not good vs evil or black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Appears to Attack Four Countries in Two Days, Bombing Iran's Allies
> 
> 
> Israeli forces openly claimed attacks over the weekend in Syria and the Palestinian-administered Gaza Strip and were blamed for two more operations in Lebanon and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Israel bombing the allies of Iran to prevent them from getting weapons that could possibly be used against them.
> 
> In other words, Israel is doing exactly what Russia is doing in Ukraine.  For the exact same reason.
> 
> But few people here would say the Russian interests and security justify it's actions.
> And most of the people who say it doesn't are the same people who would say Israel and it's actions are justified.
> 
> It's really not so simple.


Def not simple at all and unfortunately for us there is always at least two sides of the story and neither give us all the accurate information needed to make a clear conclusion. The conflicting sides often lie or bend the truth to confuse normies like us.

Edit:  This seems like a capt obvious post after I read what I just posted. I gotta try harder not to respond here.


----------



## Test_subject

white ape said:


> so they technically could have a thriving nuclear energy program and still not have nuclear weapons capabilities?


Yep.  Especially with CANDU reactors which can run on raw, unenriched fuel bundles.

Unenriched nuclear material is 100% useless as a component of nuclear weapons.


----------



## white ape

Test_subject said:


> Yep.  Especially with CANDU reactors which can run on raw, unenriched fuel bundles.


So why do we need to freak out if they want to pursue nuclear energy? 

There would be many steps between having a nuclear power plant and a warhead... 

I am truly interested in this and really don't know anything about it. I mean, I know about Iran/American relations to a degree but not about nuclear stuff. 

It seems like we can have Nuclear whatever but no one else can. Who are we to police the world? Shouldn't the UN or something do that? Or if a country is not part of the UN, why do they have to listen to the UN? seems crazy to me all around


----------



## Test_subject

white ape said:


> So why do we need to freak out if they want to pursue nuclear energy?
> 
> There would be many steps between having a nuclear power plant and a warhead...
> 
> I am truly interested in this and really don't know anything about it. I mean, I know about Iran/American relations to a degree but not about nuclear stuff.
> 
> It seems like we can have Nuclear whatever but no one else can. Who are we to police the world? Shouldn't the UN or something do that? Or if a country is not part of the UN, why do they have to listen to the UN? seems crazy to me all around


To a large extent it’s just the US being spiteful. Iran and the US don’t have the best relationship since the US and Britain overthrew Iran’s elected government to protect BP oil interests. 

Go figure.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Nuclear prolification?
> In other words, we're allowed to have one of the most deadly weapons on the planet, and nobody else can unless we let them.


Who is "we"? Russia? China? India? Pakistan? North Korea? 
Wtf are you talking about?


Hughinn said:


> In other words, Israel is doing exactly what Russia is doing in Ukraine. For the exact same reason.
> 
> But few people here would say the Russian interests and security justify it's actions.
> And most of the people who say it doesn't are the same people who would say Israel and it's actions are justified.


Gee, you love over-simplifying things when you find it convenient. How can you say the Israel's situation and Russia's situation are the same? Israeli soil and sovereignty has been under attack since 1948. Russia has endured no such hostilities post WW2. On the contrary, they have been consistent belligerents to their European neighbors. 

For the better part of two decades NATO has been at the doorstep of Russia, without threat or provocation. There is a reason that former Warsaw Pact and Soviet states have sought NATO membership. It was not so that they could conquer parts of Russia. It was to avoid what we have seen in Georgia, Crimea and what we are seeing now in The Ukraine.


----------



## DF

white ape said:


> So why do we need to freak out if they want to pursue nuclear energy?
> 
> There would be many steps between having a nuclear power plant and a warhead...
> 
> I am truly interested in this and really don't know anything about it. I mean, I know about Iran/American relations to a degree but not about nuclear stuff.
> 
> It seems like we can have Nuclear whatever but no one else can. Who are we to police the world? Shouldn't the UN or something do that? Or if a country is not part of the UN, why do they have to listen to the UN? seems crazy to me all around


They need to enrich Uranium to use in the nuc plants & it's not a far stretch from there for warhead  grade material... From what I understand.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DF said:


> They need to enrich Uranium to use in the nuc plants & it's not a far stretch from there for warhead  grade material... From what I understand.



they just need to increase the enrichment purity is all.
That's why there are limitations on the % of enrichment.


----------



## DF

The difference with Iran and Israel is that Iran has stated that they wish to wipe Israel off the map on more than once occasion.  Not those words but you get the picture.


----------



## Test_subject

DF said:


> They need to enrich Uranium to use in the nuc plants & it's not a far stretch from there for warhead  grade material... From what I understand.





silentlemon1011 said:


> they just need to increase the enrichment purity is all.
> That's why there are limitations on the % of enrichment.


Enrichment is not a simple process by any means. It requires very large and very sophisticated centrifuges.

The simple solution would be for them to use CANDU reactors, which don’t require any enrichment of the fuel bundles at all. They use raw Uranium with only the base level of the U-235 isotope to create the reaction. The efficiency is created by using deuterium oxide rather than regular water to moderate the reaction.

That way, if Iran is found with any enriched material at all, they’re in violation of non-proliferation.


----------



## Nodus1

white ape said:


> It seems like we can have Nuclear whatever but no one else can.


It seems that your perceptions don't match reality. Do you realize that "we" aren't the only ones with nuclear weapons? Russia, China, India, Pakistan, North Korea, Great Britain, France, Israel...

I'm of the belief that further proliferation of weapons of mass destruction is a bad thing and the international effort should focus on the reduction of such weapons. But maybe I'm crazy.


Test_subject said:


> To a large extent it’s just the US being spiteful. Iran and the US don’t have the best relationship since the US and Britain overthrew Iran’s elected government to protect BP oil interests.
> 
> Go figure.


Since Iran nationalized the British oil infrastructure they developed, prior to that, actually.


----------



## DF

Test_subject said:


> Enrichment is not a simple process by any means. It requires very large and very sophisticated centrifuges.
> 
> The simple solution would be for them to use CANDU reactors, which don’t require any enrichment of the fuel bundles at all. They use raw Uranium with only the base level of the U-235 isotope to create the reaction. The efficiency is created by using deuterium oxide rather than regular water to moderate the reaction.
> 
> That way, if Iran is found with any enriched material at all, they’re in violation of non-proliferation.


I thought at one time Iran agreed to have the material imported from France or Russia?  

I do know that Iran does have the facility to enrich...


----------



## GSgator

Body-Buildah said:


> some folks who arent a programmed libturd think like this, though who knows whats really happening.
> Just found it an interesting point... Some say 'consp-theory' though 49 out of 50 of those have been truth over the last year.
> 
> ----
> 
> Ukraine has been outed as a globalist haven. Full of Nazis and globalists and evil. These soldiers were raping and killing their own people just to blame Russia.
> 
> Now Russia may be a villain too. Don't get me wrong, Im in ZERO way saying they are innocent.
> 
> But now that we know that NATO and Ukraine were going to attack Russia. And Russia found out and threw the first punch.
> 
> And now cleaned out a bunch of US affiliated BIO labs.
> 
> I absolutely can understand why they did what they did.
> 
> What do you do, when two villains fight each other? You sit back and watch and you stay out of their way.
> 
> We should not be sending Ukraine a dime. The fact we are shows that the Biden admin is complicit and my guess is they have a shitload to hide.
> 
> I hope Russia outs the Dems and EVERY corrupt Politicians in America. I don't care who it is. Even if it was Trump (it won't be...(spoiler alert)




Putin had his private list of people that he put sanctions on I know Hillary Clinton was on that list. Too bad the mainstream media couldn’t see that for what it was It was kind of a half ass attempt to out the corrupt politicians here that have been getting paid .  Joe and his son Hunter Biden we’re on  that list to.


----------



## Test_subject

DF said:


> I thought at one time Iran agreed to have the material imported from France or Russia?
> 
> I do know that Iran does have the facility to enrich...


Not sure about that one. 

Iran is not a “good guy” country by any means, but the popular notion that they’ll just start nuking everyone as soon as they get their hands on nuclear material is just silly.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Who is "we"? Russia? China? India? Pakistan? North Korea?
> Wtf are you talking about?



We is the US.  I'm an American.
We seem to think only we should have the right to weild the most deadly weapons on the planet for our own security and interests.  And nobody else should be allowed.



Nodus1 said:


> Gee, you love over-simplifying things when you find it convenient. How can you say the Israel's situation and Russia's situation are the same?



Because both interest are a matter of their national security.

Neither Russia nor Israel thinks an armed hostile government in their neighborhood suits thier national security interest.

I find it hard to disagree with either of them



Nodus1 said:


> Israeli soil and sovereignty has been under attack since 1948. Russia has endured no such hostilities post WW2. On the contrary, they have been consistent belligerents to their European neighbors.



Israel has also been consistently billigerent neighbors.  They've basically locked the previous inhabitants in compounds under what can only be described fairly as apartheid conditions and routinely uses violence and intimidation to squelch any dissent, protests or uprisings.

Does that invalidate their security concerns to you like you claim it invalidated Russia's?



Nodus1 said:


> For the better part of two decades NATO has been at the doorstep of Russia, without threat or provocation.



Without threat or provocation?

What are you smoking my friend?
What about NATO bombing Yugoslavia, Syria, Kosovo, Serbia, Bosnia, lybia etc etc.

Is there an ally of Russia, current or former that NATO and/or the US has not held military actions against?

Put down the pipe my friend



Nodus1 said:


> There is a reason that former Warsaw Pact and Soviet states have sought NATO membership. It was not so that they could conquer parts of Russia. It was to avoid what we have seen in Georgia, Crimea and what we are seeing now in The Ukraine.



Georgia started the Russian Georgia war.   Crimeans are very predominantly ethnic Russian and the Ukrainian government started the war in Donbas.  Not Russia.

You see only one side.  You talk only in terms of Western propoganda talking points. 

There's two sides to every story.  You like to leave out details alot.  I'm not sure if it's because you don't know.  Which is possible because everything you say is Western propoganda points.  Or you're being disingenuous


----------



## white ape

Nodus1 said:


> It seems that your perceptions don't match reality. Do you realize that "we" aren't the only ones with nuclear weapons? Russia, China, India, Pakistan, North Korea, Great Britain, France, Israel...
> 
> I'm of the belief that further proliferation of weapons of mass destruction is a bad thing and the international effort should focus on the reduction of such weapons. But maybe I'm crazy.
> 
> Since Iran nationalized the British oil infrastructure they developed, prior to that, actually.


I am not saying that more nuclear weapons are a good idea. I do think nuclear energy production is good.

Yes, I oversimplified by saying "we" although I understand that many countries outside of the USA have nuclear weapons.

Edit: with that though - who is the US to say that Iran can't have certain weapons? Back to what you said - I should be a global decision that is also based around OVERALL reduction of weapons of mass destruction. If no-one had them it would be better.


----------



## Nodus1

white ape said:


> I am not saying that more nuclear weapons are a good idea. I do think nuclear energy production is good.
> 
> Yes, I oversimplified by saying "we" although I understand that many countries outside of the USA have nuclear weapons.
> 
> Edit: with that though - who is the US to say that Iran can't have certain weapons? Back to what you said - I should be a global decision that is also based around OVERALL reduction of weapons of mass destruction. If no-one had them it would be better.


Yes, if no one had them it would be better. Iran developing them is going in the wrong direction.


----------



## GSgator

Test_subject said:


> Not sure about that one.
> 
> Iran is not a “good guy” country by any means, but the popular notion that they’ll just start nuking everyone as soon as they get their hands on nuclear material is just silly.


I have no proof to back this up so this is all speculation and I do believe strongly what I’m about to post would be a I told you so .

If Iran got capabilities to make nuclear weapons you can bet your ass there be a dirty bomb coming over in a briefcase from over that border ASAP.  Strategically who knows what they do with it we can only assume  it would be put in the most largely dense city and Detonated. 

Iran has a lot of extremist jihad motherfuckers over there that truly believe in the more Americans you kill the more virgins you get the fuck in there after world life.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Yes, if no one had them it would be better. Iran developing them is going in the wrong direction.



Perhaps us hoarding them is also a toss in the wrong direction?


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Perhaps us hoarding them is also a toss in the wrong direction?


Example?


----------



## Test_subject

GSgator said:


> I have no proof to back this up so this is all speculation and I do believe strongly what I’m about to post would be a I told you so .
> 
> If Iran got capabilities to make nuclear weapons you can bet your ass there be a dirty bomb coming over in a briefcase from over that border ASAP.  Strategically who knows what they do with it we can only assume  it would be put in the most largely dense city and Detonated.
> 
> Iran has a lot of extremist jihad motherfuckers over there that truly believe in the more Americans you kill the more virgins you get the fuck in there after world life.


The vast majority of the attacks on the US have been carried out by Saudi nationals and Saudi Arabia is best friends with the US. 

If Iran wanted to attack the US with a dirty bomb they already have the ability to do so.


----------



## gymcel

Test_subject said:


> That way, if Iran is found with any enriched material at all,
> Not sure about that one.
> 
> Iran is not a “good guy” country by any means, but the popular notion that they’ll just start nuking everyone as soon as they get their hands on nuclear material is just silly.


Iran can't have nuclear anything because, as we know, it is possible as well as probable that Iran would further enrich the uranium they would then be able to freely purchase for nuclear weapons. Sadly, the US gov cucks hard for Israel. I'm sure you can imagine how that would not be good for anyone if there was a nuclear standoff between Israel and the rest of the middle east...


----------



## GSgator

Test_subject said:


> The vast majority of the attacks on the US have been carried out by Saudi nationals and Saudi Arabia is best friends with the US.
> 
> If Iran wanted to attack the US with a dirty bomb they already have the ability to do so.


I don’t know man I disagree . I guess when Iran goes hot with nuclear weapons were  find out pretty quick. 

These guys are insane enough to bring people over here and create sleeper cells . Take  flight simulation courses and crash fucking cplanes into the twin towers. 

Everybody knows a dirty bomb would kill tens of thousands of people I don’t think they have access to them. Look at the border where the easiest target we’ve ever been in the history of this country. Unless they’re just sitting on them and they’re planning a big attack.

Iran is infested with these people . I don’t know if  Saudi Arabia‘s a free-for-all in the aspect of being lenient with these fanatical groups


----------



## Test_subject

gymcel said:


> Iran can't have nuclear anything because, as we know, it is possible as well as probable that Iran would further enrich the uranium they would then be able to freely purchase for nuclear weapons. Sadly, the US gov cucks hard for Israel. I'm sure you can imagine how that would not be good for anyone if there was a nuclear standoff between Israel and the rest of the middle east...


Uranium is plentiful. You can just mine it.  It’s a more common element than silver.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Example?



If more nuclear weapons is a bad thing, and less is a good thing, then why do we hoard so many of them?

"As of 2020, the United States had a stockpile of 3,750 active and inactive nuclear warheads plus approximately 2,000 warheads retired and awaiting dismantlement. Of the stockpiled warheads, the U.S. stated in its March 2019 New START declaration that 1,365 were deployed on 656 ICBMs, SLBMs, and strategic bombers."

BTW, in reference to your assertion that NATO/US has committed no provokation toward Russia, and I asked you to name one single friendly government to Russia that the US/NATO has not bombed or attempted to overthrow.   I said there wasn't one. 

I was wrong.  China. 

But obviously we'd would fuck them up if we could too.


----------



## Test_subject

GSgator said:


> These guys are insane enough to bring people over here and create sleeper cells . Take  flight simulation courses and crash fucking cplanes into the twin towers.


15 of 19 of the 911 hijackers were Saudi nationals.

Not one was from Iran.


----------



## GSgator

Test_subject said:


> 15 of 19 of the 911 hijackers were Saudi nationals.


That’s my point I think if Iran had nuclear weapons these people would have access to them. Just cause they come from Saudi Arabia doesn’t mean they’re gonna get their nuclear weapons.


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> I don’t know man I disagree . I guess when Iran goes hot with nuclear weapons were  find out pretty quick.
> 
> These guys are insane enough to bring people over here and create sleeper cells . Take  flight simulation courses and crash fucking cplanes into the twin towers.
> 
> Everybody knows a dirty bomb would kill tens of thousands of people I don’t think they have access to them. Look at the border where the easiest target we’ve ever been in the history of this country. Unless they’re just sitting on them and they’re planning a big attack.
> 
> Iran is infested with these people . I don’t know if  Saudi Arabia‘s a free-for-all in the aspect of being lenient with these fanatical groups



That's the point Gator. 

The Iranian government possession of nuclear weapons doesn't mean crazed jihadist have them. 

But it does mean that the powers that be namely the US needs to be very careful about it's constant attempts to destabilize the Iranian government.  Because there's no telling where those weapons could wind up. 

Why else would the Iranian government want nuclear capability?   To get that respect from US.


----------



## gymcel

Test_subject said:


> Uranium is plentiful. You can just mine it.  It’s a more common element than silver.


uranium-235 is not..


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> That's the point Gator.
> 
> The Iranian government possession of nuclear weapons doesn't mean crazed jihadist have them.
> 
> But it does mean that the powers that be namely the US needs to be very careful about it's constant attempts to destabilize the Iranian government.  Because there's no telling where those weapons could wind up.
> 
> Why else would the Iranian government want nuclear capability?   To get that respect from US.


If their government wants respect that’s understandable it’s like you said with the guns. My issue is the lack of security I think Iran would have guarding these weapons or the bribes  the government officials will take for these  weapons to get in the wrong hands..

I can only imagine there might even be high-ranking jihad extremist in the Iran government. 

With all the crazy shit that’s happened I truly believe right now the assessability of nuclear weapons getting into the wrong hands is being controlled and Iran does not have nuclear weapons. We can play the they can sell them to whoever  with all the nuclear powered nations with these weapons we haven’t had one mishap yet. All I’m saying is once Iran goes nuclear that could all change.


----------



## lifter6973

gymcel said:


> uranium-235 is not..


what about uranium-234? 238?


----------



## Hughinn

GSgator said:


> If their government wants respect that’s understandable it’s like you said with the guns. My issue is the lack of security I think Iran would have guarding these weapons or the bribes  the government officials will take for these  weapons to get in the wrong hands..
> 
> I can only imagine there might even be high-ranking jihad extremist in the Iran government.
> 
> With all the crazy shit that’s happened I truly believe right now the assessability of nuclear weapons getting into the wrong hands is being controlled.



And I agree with you. 

Accessibility should be controlled. 

But, by who?  It's not like there's a nuetral party to make the call.


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> And I agree with you.
> 
> Accessibility should be controlled.
> 
> But, by who?  It's not like there's a nuetral party to make the call.


I don’t know but I’ve never heard of a dirty bomb going off in my entire life and Iran doesn’t have nuclear weapon Capabilities that says a lot.

What I’m saying is all speculation I believe once Iran gets those capabilities we’re going to see shit go down. It won’t be a traditional warhead going up to the atmosphere amd coming back down it will be a fucking bomb in a briefcase getting blown up in some New York Subway or somewhere in Israel


----------



## Test_subject

gymcel said:


> uranium-235 is not..


You’re moving the goalposts.

You said that if Iran had Uranium they could enrich it.  Now you’re saying that they  can’t get U-235.

You get U-235 by enriching U-238 (which is plentiful) which contains trace amounts of U-235. What you’re saying makes no sense.

Can they enrich it or can’t they?  Make up your mind.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> We is the US. I'm an American.
> We seem to think only we should have the right to weild the most deadly weapons on the planet for our own security and interests. And nobody else should be allowed.


First of all, you speak for you, not we, unless you have a mouse in your pocket. So what you "seem" to think and reality are two different things. I've already listed countries not allied with the US which posess nuclear weapons. They exist. They are pointed at US cities, so let's drop this particular line of b.s.

BTW, I'm hardly the only one who thinks Iran shouldn't be allowed to develop nuclear weapons.

"We will not allow a regime that chants 'Death to America' to gain access to the most deadly weapons on Earth." - I will let you guess who said this.


Hughinn said:


> Because both interest are a matter of their national security.
> 
> Neither Russia not Israel thinks an armed hostile government in their neighborhood suits thier national security interest.


Except Russia has been the armed hostile government in their neighborhood. Russian soil and sovereignty has not been violated by its neighbors. Say the same thing about Israel...


Hughinn said:


> Without threat or provocation?
> 
> What are smoking my friend?
> What about NATO bombing Yugoslavia, Syria, Kosovo, Serbia, Bosnia, lybia etc etc.
> 
> Is there an ally of Russia, current or former that NATO and/or the US has not held military actions against?
> 
> Put down the pipe my friend


I'll only agree that NATO had no business doing what they did in Yugoslavia (nice trick in referencing Yugolavia, then breaking it down to its constituent states to multiply your argument), but to answer your question:

1. Belarus
2. Armenia
3. Kazakhstan
4. Azerbaijan
5. Venezuela
6. India
7. Iran
8. Georgia
9. Uzbekistan
10. Kyrgyzstan
11. Tajikistan

Would you like me to go on or are you going to stop regurgitating crap you read in the RT comments section?


Hughinn said:


> Georgia started the Russian Georgia war. Crimeans are very predominantly ethnic Russian and the Ukrainian government started the war in Donbas. Not Russia.
> 
> You see only one side. You talk only in terms of Western propoganda talking points.
> 
> There's two sides to every story. You like to leave out details alot. I'm not sure if it's because you don't know. Which is possible because everything you say is Western propoganda points. Or you're being disingenuous


Big, bad Georgia picked a fight with poor Russia? GTFO 🤣

See, this is what the Baltics and other former Warsaw Pact states realized; it was only a matter of time before they "started a war with Russia" too and were similarly invaded. The Baltics comprise three small countries; Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania. Without a NATO alliance, they would be helpless against Russia when it decided to reincorporate the three countries into its empire. There are majority ethnic Russian populations in eastern regions of Estonia and in urban centers and eastern regions of Latvia. Russian agitation in the region increased with the rise of Putin in the early 2000's and it was a matter of time before Russia came in to "rescue" their "brothers". Similarly, amid Russian provocations, Lithuania realized it would be painted as a threat to Kaliningrad's (Konigsberg) security, and be taken over.

This scenario would have surely come to pass if the Baltics had not joined NATO. Some basic knowledge and objective observation of the region and its history should tell you this.


----------



## gymcel

Test_subject said:


> You’re moving the goalposts.
> 
> You said that if Iran had Uranium they could enrich it.  Now you’re saying that they  can’t get U-235.
> 
> You get U-235 by enriching U-238 (which is plentiful) which contains trace amounts of U-235. What you’re saying makes no sense.
> 
> Can they enrich it or can’t they?  Make up your mind.


U-235 is what is used for nuclear energy, which is what was being talked about so it was implied. Reddit moment...


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> First of all, you speak for you, not we, unless you have a mouse in your pocket. So what you "seem" to think and reality are two different things. I've already listed countries not allied with the US which posess nuclear weapons. They exist. They are pointed at US cities, so let's drop this particular line of b.s.



That's not relevant.

All of those countries developed those weapons by themselves without permission of the US and most were despite US objections.

EXCEPT maybe Israel and the UK



Nodus1 said:


> BTW, I'm hardly the only one who thinks Iran shouldn't be allowed to develop nuclear weapons.
> 
> "We will not allow a regime that chants 'Death to America' to gain access to the most deadly weapons on Earth." - I will let you guess who said this.



I agree. A nuclear armed Iran isn't a good thing since we tried to overthrow their government to subsidize Iranian oil for BP.




Nodus1 said:


> Except Russia has been the armed hostile government in their neighborhood. Russian soil and sovereignty has not been violated by its neighbors. Say the same thing about Israel...
> 
> I'll only agree that NATO had no business doing what they did in Yugoslavia (nice trick in referencing Yugolavia, then breaking it down to its constituent states to multiply your argument), but to answer your question:
> 
> 1. Belarus
> 2. Armenia
> 3. Kazakhstan
> 4. Azerbaijan
> 5. Venezuela
> 6. India
> 7. Iran
> 8. Georgia
> 9. Uzbekistan
> 10. Kyrgyzstan
> 11. Tajikistan
> 
> Would you like me to go on or are you going to stop regurgitating crap you read in the RT comments section?



You should go on.   Because all of those governments you listed except maybe Kyrgyzstan and Tajikistan have seen coup attempts and overt or covert action on behalf of NATO / US governments.

They just failed in most places, where they succeeded in the Ukrain.  We're seeing the results now.

Belarus example








						Belarus: US-Backed 'Coup' Attempt Unfolded, Says President
					

A U.S.-backed assassination attempt against Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko and his family has been foiled by Russian and Belarusian intelligence services, Lukashenko himself reported Sunday.




					www.telesurenglish.net
				




Msny others.





__





						Overthrowing other people’s governments: The Master List – William Blum
					

Instances of the United States overthrowing, or attempting to overthrow, a foreign government since the Second World War.



					williamblum.org
				






Nodus1 said:


> Big, bad Georgia picked a fight with poor Russia? GTFO 🤣



Yes, Georgia started the war









						Georgia started war with Russia: EU-backed report
					

An independent report blamed Georgia on Wednesday for starting last year's five-day war with Russia, but said Moscow's military response went beyond reasonable limits and violated international law.




					www.reuters.com
				




You should educate yourself with something other than western propoganda.


Nodus1 said:


> See, this is what the Baltics and other former Warsaw Pact states realized; it was only a matter of time before they "started a war with Russia" too and were similarly invaded. The Baltics comprise three small countries; Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania. Without a NATO alliance, they would be helpless against Russia when it decided to reincorporate the three countries into its empire. There are majority ethnic Russian populations in eastern regions of Estonia and in urban centers and eastern regions of Latvia. Russian agitation in the region increased with the rise of Putin in the early 2000's and it was a matter of time before Russia came in to "rescue" their "brothers". Similarly, amid Russian provocations, Lithuania realized it would be painted as a threat to Kaliningrad's (Konigsberg) security, and be taken over.
> 
> This scenario would have surely come to pass if the Baltics had not joined NATO. Some basic knowledge and objective observation of the region and its history should tell you this.




You're arguing the chicken vs the egg here.

And if you refuse to acknowledge that the US had been by far the most aggressive world actor in the past fifty years then we're done here

I'm not saying Russian actions were justified.  I'm saying they were provoked.

I cannot accept the comic book ideas of "good vs evil" here like you seem to hold. 

You only open your mind to one side of the story.  And that's why our government gets away with instigating these things.

I don't support the US government going around the world overthrowing governments and picking pockets anymore than I support Russian invasion of Ukraine.   But I do understand how the two are related.


----------



## nissan11

I am reading from multiple sources that Ukraine has received fighter planes. Specifically MiG-29 planes and "parts" from the US.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I am reading from multiple sources that Ukraine has received fighter planes. Specifically MiG-29 planes and "parts" from the US.


the writing is on the wall here.

Russia will dig in and fortify the Eastern Ukraine parts of the Donbass. Luhansk, Donetsk and Crimea and stay until they get independent statehood or annexation by Russia. Because of the local communities and people in those places they'll have enough support to stay indefinitely. The US cannot make them leave. And the local population will not trust the US government and rebel.

Then the US banking firms and international monetary fund will decend on Ukraine like vultures and buy up all the assets for pennies on the dollar so that Cargill or Pillsbury can sell ukranian wheat and Exxon or shell can sell ukranian gas instead of the ukranian people.
They'll call it something like "bringing freedom to Ukraine" or the like and pick their pockets and plunder the country while the Ukrainians are laying face down in the muck. The ones they can't send to Eastern Ukraine to stir up shit in the Donbass will be sent to work in Ukranian factories , oil/gas Fields and farms for American corporations.

That's what this was all about anyway.

The US overthrew the Ukrainian government twice in 10 years for a reason. It obviously wasn't to "bring peace to the ukranian people"

Then Russia will fortify Luhansk and Donetsk along with Crimea and prepare for the next US NATO round of "preserving democracy". As soon as Ukraine is thoroughly US owned and subsidized those places will heat up again.

It's an all too familiar pattern that anybody except democrat party supporters and neo conservatives can easily recognize.


----------



## GSgator

We put troops on the ground and start winning watch their submarines take the nuclear missiles to the skies  aimed at  🇺🇸. Putin has made that loud and clear.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Only hughinn knows what's going on, what's correct and right. If it's not coming from him it's Western propaganda. 

Christ this gets old.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> Only hughinn knows what's going on, what's correct and right. If it's not coming from him it's Western propaganda.
> 
> Christ this gets old.



I just try to see both sides here paps.

I don't agree with the "good guys vs bad guys" thing because human interactions aren't so black and white.

The other thing is that I hate to see death and suffering. 
And I'm appalled by this sort of "war fever" where everyone sees only their side of things and cheers on the killing being done by their own side.

I'm just trying to be a voice of reason here.   Maybe just enough to get somebody, anybody willing to stop and think that maybe, just maybe there's more to the story and there's a different way to navigate this than killing each other.

Sorry if it seems annoying.  I'm trying to help in the best way I know how.   

Not trying to piss anyone off


----------



## DF

GSgator said:


> We put troops on the ground and start winning watch their submarines take the nuclear missiles to the skies  aimed at  🇺🇸. Putin has made that loud and clear.


The US is sending arms/weapons, parts & supplies.  I would think that there is some kind of ground support to show them how to use/install?   You cant just whip out a missile system & know how to use right? ... IDK I would expect some kind of covert help there.









						The U.S. Races to Arm Ukraine With Heavier, More Advanced Weaponry
					

Washington and its allies are scouring Central Europe and the world to get Ukraine the weapons it needs for the next phase of the war.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> That's not relevant.
> 
> All of those countries developed those weapons by themselves without permission of the US and most were despite US objections.
> 
> EXCEPT maybe Israel and the UK


The entire line of argument is irrelevant. I'm against nuclear proliferation. You're like, "Whatever. America is bad." 
You live in a vacuum.


Hughinn said:


> I agree. A nuclear armed Iran isn't a good thing since we tried to overthrow their government to subsidize Iranian oil for BP.


So they will have been provoked to nuke the US because 70 years ago we supported a coup of the government who stole the British-Iranian oil industry? 
Look who sees only one side of history.


Hughinn said:


> You should go on. Because all of those governments you listed except maybe Kyrgyzstan and Tajikistan have seen coup attempts and overt or covert action on behalf of NATO / US governments.
> 
> They just failed in most places, where they succeeded in the Ukrain. We're seeing the results now.


Do you see a distinction between so-called coup attempts, both "covert and overt" and direct military action? I know you do, because originally you asked about "military action" against Russia's allies, then changed it to the former when I blew up your fraudulent point about NATO aggression against Russian allies. My argument was that Russia never faced the threat to its soil and sovereignty the way Israel has. You deflected by bringing up Russia's allies, but you didn't even get that right.

Do you know why you have to keep changing definitions and moving the goalposts of your arguments? 
Because your premises suck.


Hughinn said:


> You're arguing the chicken vs the egg here.
> 
> And if you refuse to acknowledge that the US had been by far the most aggressive world actor in the past fifty years then we're done here
> 
> I'm not saying Russian actions were justified. I'm saying they were provoked.
> 
> I cannot accept the comic book ideas of "good vs evil" here like you seem to hold.
> 
> You only open your mind to one side of the story. And that's why our government gets away with instigating these things.
> 
> I don't support the US government going around the world overthrowing governments and picking pockets anymore than I support Russian invasion of Ukraine. But I do understand how the two are related.


I'm arguing no such thing. Your argument about the US being the most aggressive world actor, without context, is irrelevant. 

What good vs evil ideas do I hold, exactly? Do you hold no principles? Pat yourself on the back for being an isolationist, but that proved not to be a sustainable idea in the 1930's and it is even less viable in 2022. I support ideas which promote individual liberty, small democratically elected government and social and economic mobility, and any government/regime which will comparatively support that environment. I don't let "the perfect" be the enemy of "the good".


----------



## Nodus1

DF said:


> The US is sending arms/weapons, parts & supplies.  I would think that there is some kind of ground support to show them how to use/install?   You cant just whip out a missile system & know how to use right? ... IDK I would expect some kind of covert help there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Races to Arm Ukraine With Heavier, More Advanced Weaponry
> 
> 
> Washington and its allies are scouring Central Europe and the world to get Ukraine the weapons it needs for the next phase of the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


This should have been done two months ago, if they were going to do it at all.

This administration is such a shit show.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> The entire line of argument is irrelevant. I'm against nuclear proliferation. You're like, "Whatever. America is bad."
> You live in a vacuum.



Actually, you're against nuclear prolification of anybody else. 



Nodus1 said:


> So they will have been provoked to nuke the US because 70 years ago we supported a coup of the government who stole the British-Iranian oil industry?
> Look who sees only one side of history.



Yes, obviously they have their reasons for concern.
Just like we do.

Both sides of history. Not just "Iran bad, America good"





Nodus1 said:


> Do you see a distinction between so-called coup attempts, both "covert and overt" and direct military action?



Both are military actions.  Both are threatening to the national security of the subject state.



Nodus1 said:


> I know you do, because originally you asked about "military action" against Russia's allies, then changed it to the former when I blew up your fraudulent point about NATO aggression against Russian allies. My argument was that Russia never faced the threat to its soil and sovereignty the way Israel has. You deflected by bringing up Russia's allies, but you didn't even get that right.



Except that's not true. 

Russia as a state has faced it's danger it's soverign state several times in it's history. 

You should know that. 


Nodus1 said:


> Do you know why you have to keep changing definitions and moving the goalposts of your arguments?
> Because your premises suck.
> 
> I'm arguing no such thing. Your argument about the US being the most aggressive world actor, without context, is irrelevant.



"Without context" is utter horseradish. 

I've stated the context numerous times. 




Nodus1 said:


> I support ideas which promote individual liberty, small democratically elected government and social and economic mobility, and any government/regime which will comparatively support that environment. I don't let "the perfect" be the enemy of "the good".




You think someone is "perfect" and faultless here?

What good are supporting your own ideas when the government you claim to uphold is responsible for as much, or more carnage and suffering then the ones you demonize?

Just ask yourself honestly for once.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Actually, you're against nuclear prolification of anybody else.


Actually, I'd like to see all nuclear nations draw down their arsenals.

And to your point asking why the US needs to "hoard" nuclear weapons; you realize that the US has reduced its nuclear stockpile from over 30k weapons in the 1960's to 20k weapons in the 1990's to under 4k weapons in the 2020's?

So it looks like you have more goalposts to move and another word to redefine.


Hughinn said:


> Yes, obviously they have their reasons for concern.
> Just like we do.
> 
> Both sides of history. Not just "Iran bad, America good"


Do you support Iran developing nuclear weapons? Do you realize that in case you don't, it won't stop them from doing it?


Hughinn said:


> Both are military actions. Both are threatening to the national security of the subject state.


You didn't answer my question.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Actually, I'd like to see all nuclear nations draw down their arsenals.



Agree


Nodus1 said:


> And to your point asking why the US needs to "hoard" nuclear weapons; you realize that the US has reduced its nuclear stockpile from over 30k weapons in the 1960's to 20k weapons in the 1990's to under 4k weapons in the 2020's?



How much is enough?  And why do we need them?



Nodus1 said:


> So it looks like you have more goalposts to move and another word to redefine.



How?

My position has been clear and consistent from the beginning.


Nodus1 said:


> Do you support Iran developing nuclear weapons? Do you realize that in case you don't, it won't stop them from doing it?



I don't care about Iran.   I don't have any say in what Iran does.

I care about America.  I care what we do.

We have the weapons necessary to deter Iranian actions, especially as long as we don't provoke a violent response, why would we need to fear one?

Nothing makes them more dangerous than China.  Except our own interactions with them. 
We support the Saudi government.  And the Saudi government has hinted at an interest to development of nuclear weapons. And more Saudis are responsible for terrorist attacks than Iranians.

I see no difference



Nodus1 said:


> You didn't answer my question.



Yes I did answer your question.
A cover or overt attack is still an attempt to destabilize and harm the subject country isn't it?

Both are obviously security and stability concerns of the subject nation aren't they?

Therefore, both are obviously by clear definition acts of aggression.  There's no coherent argument to made against that.

So what's your argument?

A stab in the back is less of threat than a slash to the face?

You're really arguing that the US isn't as aggressive because they stab for the back more often than at the face?

I hope that's not your argument because WTF kind of logic is that?


----------



## GSgator

DF said:


> The US is sending arms/weapons, parts & supplies.  I would think that there is some kind of ground support to show them how to use/install?   You cant just whip out a missile system & know how to use right? ... IDK I would expect some kind of covert help there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Races to Arm Ukraine With Heavier, More Advanced Weaponry
> 
> 
> Washington and its allies are scouring Central Europe and the world to get Ukraine the weapons it needs for the next phase of the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


You’re right I should’ve reworded that better boots on ground with weapons is in hand killing  Russians.

Also I’ve YouTubed a   couple missile systems man they’re not that hard  they practically  guide them selves lol.


----------



## white ape

Nodus1 said:


> Actually, I'd like to see all nuclear nations draw down their arsenals.
> 
> And to your point asking why the US needs to "hoard" nuclear weapons; you realize that the US has reduced its nuclear stockpile from over 30k weapons in the 1960's to 20k weapons in the 1990's to under 4k weapons in the 2020's?
> 
> So it looks like you have more goalposts to move and another word to redefine.
> 
> Do you support Iran developing nuclear weapons? Do you realize that in case you don't, it won't stop them from doing it?
> 
> You didn't answer my question.


Do you know why we had the reduction? Are the weapons now just so much better that we need less? Were the old weapons unstable? Just curious..


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I don't care about Iran.   I don't have any say in what Iran does.


Yeah, you don't have a say in what any country does bro.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, you don't have a say in what any country does bro.



I'm supposed to have a say in what this country does.  

We're all supposed to.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I'm supposed to have a say in what this country does.
> 
> We're all supposed to.


We can all say whatever we want but the truth is as individuals we have no control over what kinds of decisions our administration makes.

All the talk about who is right and wrong and who makes more sense is good for venting I guess but bottom line is that it doesn't solve anything.

You have as good a chance to get a strong Democrat believer to see your side as a Democrat or even a 'RINO' would for a Trumper to see their side.

We all look through a different lens and truth be told until you are in someone else's shoes, you have no idea what it is like for them or why they believe what they believe.


----------



## GSgator

Both parties jobs are to manipulate ppl . Divide and  Conquer. If the smoke ever cleared we would all see we truly have one enemy and it’s not each other. Most patriotic Americans Democrats , conservatives Republicans can probably all come to agreements if there weren’t the powers at be always instigating poking and prodding and just stirring shit up constantly and turning The American people against one another. 

Well that’s how I look at it. 99% of us are all getting fucked by the same entity yours  truly the  government doesn’t matter who’s in office.


----------



## nissan11

GSgator said:


> Both parties jobs are to manipulate ppl . Divide and  Conquer. If the smoke ever cleared we would all see we truly have one enemy and it’s not each other. Most patriotic Americans Democrats , conservatives Republicans can probably all come to agreements if there weren’t the powers at be always instigating poking and prodding and just stirring shit up constantly and turning The American people against one another.
> 
> Well that’s how I look at it. 99% of us are all getting fucked by the same entity yours  truly the  government doesn’t matter who’s in office.


I'll drink to that.


----------



## Hughinn

For my friend @Nodus1 

And anyone else.  This is an American journalist and navy veteran from Missouri who has been in Ukraine for the past eight years









						PATRICK LANCASTER - American Who Lived 8 Years in Ukraine Speaks Out on Russia War - Cyrus Janssen
					

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RVn_bslSKQ 0:00 - Intro of Patrick Lancaster and Ukraine Russia War 0:42 - Intro of the Donbas Region of Ukraine 4:20 - How is Safety of Eastern Ukraine? 5:22 - Life in Crimea and Donbas Regions of Ukraine 7:20 - Do …




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Test_subject

GSgator said:


> Both parties jobs are to manipulate ppl . Divide and  Conquer. If the smoke ever cleared we would all see we truly have one enemy and it’s not each other. Most patriotic Americans Democrats , conservatives Republicans can probably all come to agreements if there weren’t the powers at be always instigating poking and prodding and just stirring shit up constantly and turning The American people against one another.
> 
> Well that’s how I look at it. 99% of us are all getting fucked by the same entity yours  truly the  government doesn’t matter who’s in office.


Yessir. You get it.


----------



## Body-Buildah

Rot-Iron66 said:


> If we only had a pipeline and didn't have to pay other countries for oil and have it shipped here.
> 
> Pant-Shitter of the US (POTUS) squashed that with his libturd-corruption and mental illness.


whiny kvntz dont need tears...


----------



## TODAY

Body-Buildah said:


> whiny kvntz dont need tears...


What in the Sam hill tittyfuck tarnation does this even mean


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> How much is enough? And why do we need them?


I'm not going to pretend I know the answer to the first part. As to the second part, they are mostly a relic of the cold war. Too bad Russia looks like they want a redo.


Hughinn said:


> I don't care about Iran. I don't have any say in what Iran does.
> 
> I care about America. I care what we do.
> 
> We have the weapons necessary to deter Iranian actions, especially as long as we don't provoke a violent response, why would we need to fear one?
> 
> Nothing makes them more dangerous than China. Except our own interactions with them.
> We support the Saudi government. And the Saudi government has hinted at an interest to development of nuclear weapons. And more Saudis are responsible for terrorist attacks than Iranians.
> 
> I see no difference


Your concern, or lack of concern, about Iran is irrelevant. They are a threat to American interests and to the interests of America's allies. Iran's history of international terrorism and treachery are well documented. You don't care what Iran does? That is your luxury. No one looks to Hughinn to deal with America's security concerns.


Hughinn said:


> Yes I did answer your question.
> A cover or overt attack is still an attempt to destabilize and harm the subject country isn't it?
> 
> Both are obviously security and stability concerns of the subject nation aren't they?
> 
> Therefore, both are obviously by clear definition acts of aggression. There's no coherent argument to made against that.
> 
> So what's your argument?
> 
> A stab in the back is less of threat than a slash to the face?
> 
> You're really arguing that the US isn't as aggressive because they stab for the back more often than at the face?


Are you really saying that whatever America has done in the past to Belarus is equal to what Russia is doing in Ukraine? Anyone capable of such a rationalization isn't capable of understanding how f'ed up that is.


white ape said:


> Do you know why we had the reduction? Are the weapons now just so much better that we need less? Were the old weapons unstable? Just curious..


Bi-lateral reduction treaties, unilateral reductions primarily carried out by Bush's Sr.& Jr in response to the end of the Cold War, attrition and the realization that that number of weapons serves no strategic benefit and is very costly to maintain.


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> Your concern, or lack of concern, about Iran is irrelevant. They are a threat to American interests and to the interests of America's allies. Iran's history of international terrorism and treachery are well documented. You don't care what Iran does? That is your luxury. No one looks to Hughinn to deal with America's security concerns.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 21035


Tyson knocked  a drunk Guido looking motherfucker out on  the plane .


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> I'm not going to pretend I know the answer to the first part. As to the second part, they are mostly a relic of the cold war. Too bad Russia looks like they want a redo.
> 
> Your concern, or lack of concern, about Iran is irrelevant. They are a threat to American interests and to the interests of America's allies. Iran's history of international terrorism and treachery are well documented. You don't care what Iran does? That is your luxury. No one looks to Hughinn to deal with America's security concerns.
> 
> Are you really saying that whatever America has done in the past to Belarus is equal to what Russia is doing in Ukraine? Anyone capable of such a rationalization isn't capable of understanding how f'ed up that is.
> 
> Bi-lateral reduction treaties, unilateral reductions primarily carried out by Bush's Sr.& Jr in response to the end of the Cold War, attrition and the realization that that number of weapons serves no strategic benefit and is very costly to maintain.



Wow man.  I'm just floored right now.

You really are making the argument that a stab in the back is somehow less lethal and dangerous to a nation than a slash to the face.

That invoking civil unrest and pitting people against each other to profit interests that have nothing to do with the parties who will ultimately suffer for those who will profit is somehow less malevolent than stating ones intentions and setting about to achieve them.

I really don't know what to say right now.  I have this set of balls, that I was born with, that just totally makes it hard for me to understand where you're coming from here.   I'd personally rather a man state his intentions and try to take what he stated than lie to my face so he can cut my throat from behind. But that's just me.

I guess it shows why can't agree here

Give me some time to think about this.


----------



## nissan11

Ninjas sneak up on people and stab them in the back all the time but are still widely respected throughout history.

Change my mind.


----------



## nissan11




----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Wow man.  I'm just floored right now.
> 
> You really are making the argument that a stab in the back is somehow less lethal and dangerous to a nation than a slash to the face.
> 
> That invoking civil unrest and pitting people against each other to profit interests that have nothing to do with the parties who will ultimately suffer for those who will profit is somehow less malevolent than stating ones intentions and setting about to achieve them.
> 
> I really don't know what to say right now.  I have this set of balls, that I was born with, that just totally makes it hard for me to understand where you're coming from here.   I'd personally rather a man state his intentions and try to take what he stated than lie to my face so he can cut my throat from behind. But that's just me.
> 
> I guess it shows why can't agree here
> 
> Give me some time to think about this.


Nah, man, I'm not even engaging your poorly constructed metaphors. I'm just laughing at playing them out in a real world scenario. Ask the average Belarusian about what the average Ukrainian in Mariupol is going through right now:
"Oh, yeah, I can relate. It's just like whatever Hughinn said the US did to us last year."
Exactly the same.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Nah, man, I'm not even engaging your poorly constructed metaphors. I'm just laughing at playing them out in a real world scenario. Ask the average Belarusian about what the average Ukrainian in Mariupol is going through right now:
> "Oh, yeah, I can relate. It's just like whatever Hughinn said the US did to us last year."
> Exactly the same.



But, but, but....

Nah bud.  We're not going to agree that financing and orchestrating violent revolutions and assaniations to instigate violent political conflict in order to create destabilizing effects are somehow less malevolent or aggressive than open conflict. 

Besides that, it's just chickenshit. 

You can have your opinion on the matter all you want. 

I won't agree with you on that point. 











						(PDF) The "Snipers' Massacre" on the Maidan in Ukraine
					

PDF | The massacre of almost 50 Maidan protesters on February 20, 2014 was a turning point in Ukrainian politics and a tipping point in the conflict... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




					www.researchgate.net


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> (PDF) The "Snipers' Massacre" on the Maidan in Ukraine
> 
> 
> PDF | The massacre of almost 50 Maidan protesters on February 20, 2014 was a turning point in Ukrainian politics and a tipping point in the conflict... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.researchgate.net



The documentary Ukraine on Fire digs into this. According to the Ukrainian people it wasn't the police, it was prisoners that were let out of jail to be bad guys and do the stuff the police weren't willing to do.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> The documentary Ukraine on Fire digs into this. According to the Ukrainian people it wasn't the police, it was prisoners that were let out of jail to be bad guys and do the stuff the police weren't willing to do.



Yes.  It was thugs who later become Azov battalion fighters.

Financed, equipped and organized by the US government.

In order to overthrow the ukranian government and establish the regime today who would start a civil war on ethnic Russian people in Donbass.

Ultimately leading to the situation on the ground today. 

Nice to see some people support such horseshit.  

I don't


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Yes.  It was thugs who later become Azov battalion fighters.
> 
> Financed, equipped and organized by the US government.
> 
> In order to overthrow the ukranian government and establish the regime today who would start a civil war on ethnic Russian people in Donbass.
> 
> Ultimately leading to the situation on the ground today.
> 
> Nice to see some people support such horseshit.
> 
> I don't


So the opinions and actions you do support, do you just show support by putting your opinion on forums or do you support in another way? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> So the opinions and actions you do support, do you just show support by putting your opinion on forums or do you support in another way? Asking for a friend.



Not just my opinion. 

Why don't you take a few minutes and listen to the opinions of Colonel Douglas macgregor and criticize him. 

Come back here and talk shit about his opinions and tell your friend why he's wrong.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Nah, man, I'm not even engaging your poorly constructed metaphors. I'm just laughing at playing them out in a real world scenario. Ask the average Belarusian about what the average Ukrainian in Mariupol is going through right now:
> "Oh, yeah, I can relate. It's just like whatever Hughinn said the US did to us last year."
> Exactly the same.



You might find this interesting too @Nodus1 

It's not too long.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Not just my opinion.
> 
> Why don't you take a few minutes and listen to the opinions of Colonel Douglas macgregor and criticize him.
> 
> Come back here and talk shit about his opinions and tell your friend why he's wrong.


yeah, its your opinion based on someone else's opinion.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, its your opinion based on someone else's opinion.



In other words, you have no material matter to argue against.

You're just stirring up shit for the sake of it and shit posting up, what could actually interesting debate and subject like you always do.

And you wonder why people keep blocking you?

Add me to the list.  I'm done with you.

I've tried and tried to be respectful and meet you halfway.

I'm done


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> In other words, you have no material matter to argue against.
> 
> You're just stirring up shit for the sake of it and shit posting up, what could actually interesting debate and subject like you always do.
> 
> And you wonder why people keep blocking you?
> 
> Add me to the list.  I'm done with you.
> 
> I've tried and tried to be respectful and meet you halfway.
> 
> I'm done


In other words it is your opinion based on someone else's opinion and you know this and have had enough of someone like me calling you out for your BS. Tap out then. Fine by me. That's a win for me.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> But, but, but....
> 
> Nah bud.  We're not going to agree that financing and orchestrating violent revolutions and assaniations to instigate violent political conflict in order to create destabilizing effects are somehow less malevolent or aggressive than open conflict.
> 
> Besides that, it's just chickenshit.
> 
> You can have your opinion on the matter all you want.
> 
> I won't agree with you on that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PDF) The "Snipers' Massacre" on the Maidan in Ukraine
> 
> 
> PDF | The massacre of almost 50 Maidan protesters on February 20, 2014 was a turning point in Ukrainian politics and a tipping point in the conflict... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.researchgate.net











						Ivan Katchanovski is a falsifier of the Maidan massacre in Ukraine and contemporary history of Ukraine
					

Ivan Katchanovski is a falsifier of the Maidan massacre in Ukraine and contemporary history of Ukraine http://ivan-katchanovski.blogspot.com/



					www.academia.edu
				




So, the US organized and funded nazis to overthrow the Ukrainian government.* 

Interesting how quickly you take Russia's propaganda for fact. No one (outside of Yanukovich's circle, I suspect) knows with 100% certainty who killed the Euromaidan protesters, but as sure as sunrise, Putin will blame any anti-Russian activities on the US/nazis/fascists. Lol at one of, or, the world's richest man, in absolute power for 20+ years, calling others fascists. 

One thing the fog of war couldn't hide was Yanukovich's last minute reversals, at the behest of his puppet master Putin, of his pledge to enter into more pro-European agreements. Yanukovich's goose was cooked when Putin turned up the heat on him. The majority of Ukrainians were tired of Russia dictating their future path.

Anyhow, I've had enough of these childish "...but look what the other guy did!" derailments. Keep claiming to be objective while pushing the Kremlin's propaganda.

_* Vladimir Putin and The Russian Federation approve this message._


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Ivan Katchanovski is a falsifier of the Maidan massacre in Ukraine and contemporary history of Ukraine
> 
> 
> Ivan Katchanovski is a falsifier of the Maidan massacre in Ukraine and contemporary history of Ukraine http://ivan-katchanovski.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> www.academia.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the US organized and funded nazis to overthrow the Ukrainian government.*
> 
> Interesting how quickly you take Russia's propaganda for fact. No one (outside of Yanukovich's circle, I suspect) knows with 100% certainty who killed the Euromaidan protesters, but as sure as sunrise, Putin will blame any anti-Russian activities on the US/nazis/fascists. Lol at one of, or, the world's richest man, in absolute power for 20+ years, calling others fascists.
> 
> One thing the fog of war couldn't hide was Yanukovich's last minute reversals, at the behest of his puppet master Putin, of his pledge to enter into more pro-European agreements. Yanukovich's goose was cooked when Putin turned up the heat on him. The majority of Ukrainians were tired of Russia dictating their future path.
> 
> Anyhow, I've had enough of these childish "...but look what the other guy did!" derailments. Keep claiming to be objective while pushing the Kremlin's propaganda.
> 
> _* Vladimir Putin and The Russian Federation approve this message._



Keep claiming to be objective while pushing propoganda yourself.

You're the one touting your side as right.  But there's two sides to every story.


Nodus1 said:


> Ivan Katchanovski is a falsifier of the Maidan massacre in Ukraine and contemporary history of Ukraine
> 
> 
> Ivan Katchanovski is a falsifier of the Maidan massacre in Ukraine and contemporary history of Ukraine http://ivan-katchanovski.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> www.academia.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the US organized and funded nazis to overthrow the Ukrainian government.*
> 
> Interesting how quickly you take Russia's propaganda for fact. No one (outside of Yanukovich's circle, I suspect) knows with 100% certainty who killed the Euromaidan protesters, but as sure as sunrise, Putin will blame any anti-Russian activities on the US/nazis/fascists. Lol at one of, or, the world's richest man, in absolute power for 20+ years, calling others fascists.
> 
> One thing the fog of war couldn't hide was Yanukovich's last minute reversals, at the behest of his puppet master Putin, of his pledge to enter into more pro-European agreements. Yanukovich's goose was cooked when Putin turned up the heat on him. The majority of Ukrainians were tired of Russia dictating their future path.
> 
> Anyhow, I've had enough of these childish "...but look what the other guy did!" derailments. Keep claiming to be objective while pushing the Kremlin's propaganda.
> 
> _* Vladimir Putin and The Russian Federation approve this message._



"Propaganda over fact"?

Let's look at the facts.

1 . The US government overthrew the Ukrainian government and installed the regime currently in charge. Who immediately started the civil war in Donbass in 2014

2 . Joe Biden personally and publically howled since 2008 that Ukraine should join NATO, while taking bribes from them until 2016

3 . Russia said openly since 1992 that Ukrainian membership of NATO would provoke a military response

4. Joe Biden after being installed president in 2020 immediately began to reiterate his intentions for Ukrain to join NATO despite Ukraine being in a civil war their government started and having disputed borders.

5 . Ukraine is now destroyed.  Turned to rubble.  Infustructure demolished, industry obliterated and What's left of the ukranian military in Crimea and Donbas is hopelessly entrapped in what's basically a massive POW camp.

6 . Our own government could have prevented this whole thing easily and chose not to and instead agitated it into being.

No propaganda there hoss.

That's the situation as it stands

I for one disagree with the actions of our own leadership and want them to immediately call for peace and get to a negotiating table.

But they wanted this.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Long live Russia!


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Keep claiming to be objective while pushing propoganda yourself.
> 
> You're the one touting your side as right.  But there's two sides to every story.
> 
> 
> "Propaganda over fact"?
> 
> Let's look at the facts.
> 
> 1 . The US government overthrew the Ukrainian government and installed the regime currently in charge. Who immediately started the civil war in Donbass in 2014
> 
> 2 . Joe Biden personally and publically howled since 2008 that Ukraine should join NATO, while taking bribes from them until 2016
> 
> 3 . Russia said openly since 1992 that Ukrainian membership of NATO would provoke a military response
> 
> 4. Joe Biden after being installed president in 2020 immediately began to reiterate his intentions for Ukrain to join NATO despite Ukraine being in a civil war their government started and having disputed borders.
> 
> 5 . Ukraine is now destroyed.  Turned to rubble.  Infustructure demolished, industry obliterated and What's left of the ukranian military in Crimea and Donbas is hopelessly entrapped in what's basically a massive POW camp.
> 
> 6 . Our own government could have prevented this whole thing easily and chose not to and instead agitated it into being.
> 
> No propaganda there hoss.
> 
> That's the situation as it stands
> 
> I for one disagree with the actions of our own leadership and want them to immediately call for peace and get to a negotiating table.
> 
> But they wanted this.


Those aren't facts at all. All your opinion again. You just don't get it and you never will. @Nodus1, @Hughinn is an idiot that after all this time still thinks his opinion is fact. No sense in arguing with an idiot.


----------



## Hughinn

Russia is going to have to ask itself at some point if this was all worth it.

Yes, they were provoked.  At every turn.
Yes, they were intentionally disrespected and stabbed in the back.
Yes, they were lied to and conned.

Yes,they made there point.  Russia is not Iraq or Libya and will not tolerate the incessant bullying and encroachment that so many others have.  They made a large country full of industry and agriculture into a wasteland. They've destroyed a fighting force easily  stronger and better equipped than the Taliban, Iraqi  or Yemen almost combined. And did it old school.  No shock and awe raining billions of dollars worth of death from the skies. Just an old fashioned, you see us coming, stay on your feet as long as you can dogfight...so...Point made.

But, look at the cost.   They've got to answer that question. Was it worth it? 

So does our allies.  Because from the Georgians, Afghans, Kurds, syrians, Yemen's, Pakistanis, etc, etc, and now the Ukrainian people have all been betrayed by the US.  The US has very few allies it has not betrayed at this point.
They've all died en masse for an idea the US government sold them in order to send them off to die, so that our leadership could pick their pockets.

Now, we've put sanctions on Russia that's going to hurt our allies in Europe and all over the world worse than it's going to hurt Russia.   Because Russia can feed itself.  It has energy independence and vast natural resources. Most of our allies....do not.

One third of the worlds grain supply for instance is grown in the Eastern Ukraine and Russia.    So people are going to starve.    Uprisings will start happening.   Prices will soar and people will revolt.

Our allies are going to start assessing things too.   Like the cost of association with our government.

So go ahead and laugh it up.  Because this should not have happened.  And things will be changing in the world now.  Nobody will go un effected from this.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Russia is going to have to ask itself at some point if this was all worth it.
> 
> Yes, they were provoked.  At every turn.
> Yes, they were intentionally disrespected and stabbed in the back.
> Yes, they were lied to and conned.
> 
> Yes,they made there point.  Russia is not Iraq or Libya and will not tolerate the incessant bullying and encroachment that so many others have.  Point made.
> 
> But, look at the cost.   They've got to answer that question.
> 
> So does our allies.  Because from the Georgians, Afghans, Kurds, syrians, Yemen's, Pakistanis, etc, etc, and now the Ukrainian people have all been betrayed by the US.
> They've all died en masse for an idea the US government sold them in order to send them off to die, so that our leadership could pick their pockets.
> 
> Now, we've put sanctions on Russia that's going to hurt our allies in Europe and all over the world worse than it's going to hurt Russia.   Because Russia can feed itself.  It has energy independence and vast natural resources.
> 
> One third of the worlds grain supply for instance is grown in the Ukraine and Russia.    So people are going to starve.    Uprisings will start happening.   Prices will soar and people will revolt.
> 
> Our allies are going to start assessing things too.   Like the cost of association with our government.
> 
> So go ahead and laugh it up.


More worthless opinion by our UGBB World Security Expert. Thanks Uncle Security expert. If not for you the World would be in big trouble.


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> More worthless opinion by our UGBB World Security Expert. Thanks Uncle Security expert. If not for you the World would be in big trouble.


Why is his opinion worthless? You constantly attack him without providing any context or counter argument and it's getting old.


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> Why is his opinion worthless? You constantly attack him without providing any context or counter argument and it's getting old.


He pointed at a list of seven items of what he called 'facts'. They aren't facts, they are his opinion and/or the opinion of whoever he chooses to believe.
I am simply pointing out he is misrepresenting his opinions as facts. This is all the argument I need to counter him until he actually posts facts that are indeed facts.
He has trouble sticking to facts.


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> He pointed at a list of seven items of what he called 'facts'. They aren't facts, they are his opinion and/or the opinion of whoever he chooses to believe.
> I am simply pointing out he is misrepresenting his opinions as facts. This is all the argument I need to counter him until he actually posts facts that are indeed facts.
> He has trouble sticking to facts.


I didn't see him say anything saying they were facts. Those are merely his opinions with some I agree with.

Let's start with the facts:  Russia produces enough food and energy to take care of themselves while the rest of Europe doesn't .  I think most people will agree with that.

@Nodus1  presents some counter arguments.   Are those facts?  No but I  don't see you busting his balls.

For me I like what they both have to say even though I may not agree.


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> I didn't see him say anything saying they were facts. Those are merely his opinions with some I agree with.
> 
> Let's start with the facts:  Russia produces enough food and energy to take care of themselves while the rest of Europe doesn't .  I think most people will agree with that.
> 
> @Nodus1  presents some counter arguments.   Are those facts?  No but I  don't see you busting his balls.
> 
> For me I like what they both have to say even though I may not agree.


Here: 
Uncle R said:
Propaganda over fact"?

Let's look at the facts.

1 . The US government overthrew the Ukrainian government and installed the regime currently in charge. Who immediately started the civil war in Donbass in 2014

2 . Joe Biden personally and publically howled since 2008 that Ukraine should join NATO, while taking bribes from them until 2016

3 . Russia said openly since 1992 that Ukrainian membership of NATO would provoke a military response

4. Joe Biden after being installed president in 2020 immediately began to reiterate his intentions for Ukrain to join NATO despite Ukraine being in a civil war their government started and having disputed borders.

5 . Ukraine is now destroyed. Turned to rubble. Infustructure demolished, industry obliterated and What's left of the ukranian military in Crimea and Donbas is hopelessly entrapped in what's basically a massive POW camp.

6 . Our own government could have prevented this whole thing easily and chose not to and instead agitated it into being.

No propaganda there hoss.

That's the situation as it stands


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> Here:
> Uncle R said:
> Propaganda over fact"?
> 
> Let's look at the facts.
> 
> 1 . The US government overthrew the Ukrainian government and installed the regime currently in charge. Who immediately started the civil war in Donbass in 2014
> 
> 2 . Joe Biden personally and publically howled since 2008 that Ukraine should join NATO, while taking bribes from them until 2016
> 
> 3 . Russia said openly since 1992 that Ukrainian membership of NATO would provoke a military response
> 
> 4. Joe Biden after being installed president in 2020 immediately began to reiterate his intentions for Ukrain to join NATO despite Ukraine being in a civil war their government started and having disputed borders.
> 
> 5 . Ukraine is now destroyed. Turned to rubble. Infustructure demolished, industry obliterated and What's left of the ukranian military in Crimea and Donbas is hopelessly entrapped in what's basically a massive POW camp.
> 
> 6 . Our own government could have prevented this whole thing easily and chose not to and instead agitated it into being.
> 
> No propaganda there hoss.
> 
> That's the situation as it stands


Now that is a much better response.

Well.# 3 is true imo
#2 imo is true
#4 Biden did say if they want to join NATO why not?
#6 I totally agree with him. Doesn't make it fact.

Come at me bro.


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> Now that is a much better response.
> 
> Well.# 3 is true imo
> #2 imo is true
> #4 Biden did say if they want to join NATO why not?
> #6 I totally agree with him. Doesn't make it fact.
> 
> Come at me bro.


I can see where some are perceived as facts and possibly are facts, others are def opinion.
I dont have a beef with your response.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> Now that is a much better response.
> 
> Well.# 3 is true imo
> #2 imo is true
> #4 Biden did say if they want to join NATO why not?
> #6 I totally agree with him. Doesn't make it fact.
> 
> Come at me bro.



#1.  Leaked phone conversations from US diplomatic officials two weeks before the coup are discussing who they plan to install.

State Department spokesperson Jen Psaki called the leak "a new low in Russian tradecraft"  and said "I didn't say it was inauthentic" 
More facts.









						How and why the U.S. Government Perpetrated the 2014 Coup in Ukraine
					

This will document that the ‘new Cold War’ between the U.S. and Russia did not start, as the Western myth has it, with Russia’s involvement in the breakaway of Crimea and Donbass from Ukraine, after Ukraine — next door to Russia — had suddenly turned rabidly hostile toward Russia in February...




					moderndiplomacy.eu
				




But the biggest case to be made is that the US government officials and diplomats don't even deny it




By Katie SandersMarch 19, 2014
The United States spent $5 billion on Ukraine anti-government riots​
President Barack Obama publicly said Ukrainians have the right to determine their own future, the U.S. government pumped $5 billion into the country to promote regime change.

Nuland had returned days earlier from her third trip to Ukraine in five weeks to assess the protests over President Viktor Yanukovych’s policies to move away from the European Union, she said.
She made clear the United States supported the protesters’ fight and spoke of how she met with Yanukovych, pressing him to end the pushback from Ukrainian security forces because it is "absolutely impermissible in a European state, in a democratic state."
She described how American taxpayer money has supported Ukraine
"Since Ukraine's independence in 1991, the United States has supported Ukrainians as they build democratic skills and institutions, as they promote civic participation and good governance, all of which are preconditions for Ukraine to achieve its European aspirations," she said. "We have invested over $5 billion to assist Ukraine in these and other goals that will ensure a secure and prosperous and democratic Ukraine."
Her eight-minute speech 




They admit it.

I don't know how that doesn't make it a fact

Note the Chevron sponsored speech.


----------



## Hughinn

#5.  Ukrain has been pounded into rubble 









						Aftermath photos show Ukraine devastated by Russian attacks
					

Photos circulating on Twitter show the devastation caused by the Russian attack on Ukraine, which was ordered by Russian President Vladimir Putin early




					americanmilitarynews.com
				




Thousands of ukranian soldiers are trapped in this steel plant with no way in it out. 
No supplies, no ammunition, no hope of escape.  

Essentially a massive POW camp. 









						Russia says Ukrainian fighters 'securely blockaded' at Mariupol steel plant
					

Russia's defence ministry said on Friday that Ukrainian fighters and foreign mercenaries had been "securely blockaded" at the Azovstal steel plant where they have been holding out in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Nodus1

Cochino said:


> I didn't see him say anything saying they were facts.


He said exactly that, actually. I agree with your other point, though.


Hughinn said:


> *Let's look at the facts*.
> 
> 1 . The US government overthrew the Ukrainian government and installed the regime currently in charge. Who immediately started the civil war in Donbass in 2014


That is not a fact. That is an oversimplified, one-sided perspective of events. Russian operatives and Russian backed separatists overtook government buildings in some eastern regions of Ukraine and started the civil war immediately after Yanukovych fled the country for Russia. 

Russia then took over Crimea by force. In response, the interim government, who had previously held the same position regarding NATO as Yanukovych, then moved to seek direct membership with NATO. 


Hughinn said:


> 3 . Russia said openly since 1992 that Ukrainian membership of NATO would provoke a military response


Not Russia's call. Ukraine was an independent, sovereign nation as recognized by Russia on December 2nd, 1991.

"The territory of Ukraine is indivisible and inviolable.

From this day forward, only the Constitution and laws of Ukraine are valid on the territory of Ukraine.

This act becomes effective at the moment of its approval.

— Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine, August 24, 1991"

How would you like it if your neighbor told you where you could and couldn't shop, or what kind of dog you could or couldn't own. You would tell them to stuff it.


Hughinn said:


> _Yes, they were provoked. At every turn.
> Yes, they were intentionally disrespected and stabbed in the back.
> Yes, they were lied to and conned._


It's like watching someone morph into a Russian news anchor right in front of my eyes.


----------



## Hughinn

It's a bad situation.  

Unfortunately, it doesn't look like Joe Biden has any intention of brokering peace anytime soon. 

So my opinion is that those Ukrainian soldiers in that steel plant are between a rock and a hard place.  

Because if they surrender, it'll mark a huge defeat.   If not, they'll die miserably, and for what?  

Zelensky and Biden should negotiate for their extraction in my opinion


----------



## Swiper.

Isn’t it in the best interest of NATO members for this Ukraine Russia war to continue on so that it diminishes Russia’s military ability to pose threats against those NATO countries? 

it seems to me the more this war goes on the longer it last the more Russia is getting bogged down and their military resources are being used up.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> He said exactly that, actually. I agree with your other point, though.
> 
> That is not a fact. That is an oversimplified, one-sided perspective of events. Russian operatives and Russian backed separatists overtook government buildings in some eastern regions of Ukraine and started the civil war immediately after Yanukovych fled the country for Russia.



It is a fact.  See my other post. US government diplomatic officials don't even deny their involvement in the coup that led to the Civil War, Admitting to doing something makes it a fact when it's materially verifiable.    Don't it?

And the seperatist didn't "immediately" take over government buildings.  That's a lie your telling there.

They did it after the Ukrainian government prohibited the use of Russian language in schools and other public functions.




Nodus1 said:


> Russia then took over Crimea by force.



Really?  In that "conflict" where two people died of mysterious causes and the Crimean people told the Ukrainian military to leave, so they did?

You mean that "force"

Uh huh. Okay

The Crimea people are ethnic-Russian. 



Nodus1 said:


> In response, the interim government, who had previously held the same position regarding NATO as Yanukovych, then moved to seek direct membership with NATO.
> 
> Not Russia's call. Ukraine was an independent, sovereign nation as recognized by Russia on December 2nd, 1991.



No, it's NATOs call.  What's in it for NATO?  They knew the consequences.  Ukrain is paying them now.

Hell of a price for the ukranian people to pay for NATO to have a foreward operating base in south Europe for it's ongoing war against Russia

Congratulations on your bizzare feign at some kind of moral high ground though.   Sorta pathetic.  But it is the current CNN/MSM narrative and you parroted it very well




Nodus1 said:


> How would you like it if your neighbor told you where you could and couldn't shop, or what kind of dog you could or couldn't own. You would tell them to stuff it.



The united states does that very thing to everyone else in the world.

You can say what you want, but you're basically sitting here howling foul over Russia doing in it's own backyard what our leadership presumes is their right to do to the rest of the world

That's funny.

I've always heard what goes for the goose goes for the gander.




Nodus1 said:


> It's like watching someone morph into a Russian news anchor right in front of my eyes.



Coming from a  fountain of CNN and MSNBC propoganda like you?   Whatever man.
You buy the mainstream media bullshit.  I don't.   That's fine.


----------



## Hughinn

Swiper. said:


> Isn’t it in the best interest of NATO members for this Ukraine Russia war to continue on so that it diminishes Russia’s military ability to pose threats against those NATO countries?
> 
> it seems to me the more this war goes on the longer it last the more Russia is getting bogged down and their military resources are being used up.



It sure looks that way doesn't it?

They sure don't seem to be in any hurry to stop it.

So much for "prevention of human suffering" because these bastards prioritize that according to whatever they want at the time.

They wanted war in Ukraine, they got it.  They wanted war in Iraq they got it.

This is a proxy war between the nation state of Russia and the globalist American left with a few neo conservative types like @Nodus1   thrown in there.

Sort of an escalation of the globalist vs nationalist conflict we're seeing all over the world right now


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> It is a fact.  See my other post. US government diplomatic officials don't even deny their involvement.
> 
> And the seperatist didn't "immediately" take over government buildings.  That's a lie your telling.
> 
> They did it after the Ukrainian government prohibited the use of Russian language in schools and other public functions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  In that "conflict" where two people died of mysterious causes and the Crimean people told the Ukrainian military to leave, so they did?
> 
> You mean that "force"
> 
> Uh huh. Okay
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's NATOs call.  What's in it for NATO?  They knew the consequences.  Ukrain is paying them now.
> 
> Hell of a price for the ukranian people to pay for NATO to have a foreward operating base in south Europe for it's ongoing war against Russia
> 
> Congratulations on your bizzare feign at some kind of moral high ground though.   Sorta pathetic.  But it is the current CNN narrative and you parroted it very well
> 
> 
> The united states does that very thing to everyone else in the world.
> 
> So your sitting here howling foul over Russia doing in it's own backyard what your leadership presumed is their right to do to the rest of the world
> 
> That's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a noxious fountain of CNN and MSNBC propoganda like you?   Whatever


Again it is not a FACT. It is your opinion and perspective which does not make it a fact. When is your dumb ass going to be able to differentiate fact vs opinion?
The more you claim your opinions (based on other opinions) are fact, the weaker your argument is.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> #1.  Leaked phone conversations from US diplomatic officials two weeks before the coup are discussing who they plan to install.
> 
> State Department spokesperson Jen Psaki called the leak "a new low in Russian tradecraft"  and said "I didn't say it was inauthentic"
> More facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How and why the U.S. Government Perpetrated the 2014 Coup in Ukraine
> 
> 
> This will document that the ‘new Cold War’ between the U.S. and Russia did not start, as the Western myth has it, with Russia’s involvement in the breakaway of Crimea and Donbass from Ukraine, after Ukraine — next door to Russia — had suddenly turned rabidly hostile toward Russia in February...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderndiplomacy.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest case to be made is that the US government officials and diplomats don't even deny it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Katie SandersMarch 19, 2014
> The United States spent $5 billion on Ukraine anti-government riots​
> President Barack Obama publicly said Ukrainians have the right to determine their own future, the U.S. government pumped $5 billion into the country to promote regime change.
> 
> Nuland had returned days earlier from her third trip to Ukraine in five weeks to assess the protests over President Viktor Yanukovych’s policies to move away from the European Union, she said.
> She made clear the United States supported the protesters’ fight and spoke of how she met with Yanukovych, pressing him to end the pushback from Ukrainian security forces because it is "absolutely impermissible in a European state, in a democratic state."
> She described how American taxpayer money has supported Ukraine
> "Since Ukraine's independence in 1991, the United States has supported Ukrainians as they build democratic skills and institutions, as they promote civic participation and good governance, all of which are preconditions for Ukraine to achieve its European aspirations," she said. "We have invested over $5 billion to assist Ukraine in these and other goals that will ensure a secure and prosperous and democratic Ukraine."
> Her eight-minute speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They admit it.
> 
> I don't know how that doesn't make it a fact
> 
> Note the Chevron sponsored speech.


Again you confuse FACTS with opinions and perspectives of others that you choose to make your own. When did you get to decide which sources are credible? GTFOH.


----------



## lifter6973

@Hughinn let me give you an example

Fact: @Hughinn can not distinguish facts vs opinion in this thread.
Opinion: @Hughinn is a fucking idiot 

Now according to you @Hughinn we should all just take it for fact that you are a fucking idiot.
Your logic and thought process is severely flawed. Learn to separate facts from opinion and then try to save the world with your posts in this thread, ok?


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> This is a proxy war between the nation state of Russia and the globalist American left with a few neo conservative types like @Nodus1   thrown in there.


What I suspected all along. You're championing Putin as the foil against American leftists. Not only is that foolish, but cowardly too.

Instead of shitting on The Ukraine, which is what you are doing by continually disregarding and downplaying their right as a nation to self-determination and casting Russia as a victim, tell me what you're doing to fight against the globalists and neo-cons in this country. Oh, yeah, I've read where you said you want all parties to negotiate peace and for the suffering to end - but on Russia's terms, right?

Championing a megalomaniac like Putin is foolish because this O.G. KGB son of a bitch is out for himself, his glory and his circle of oligarchs. Sure he wants to see Russians as whole prosper - as long as it's a byproduct of his rule. He is the king of a flagging empire - I'm not using this as a metaphor, it's evidenced by his 22 year ongoing and unlimited rule - and he's lashing out at a changing world which he has less control over than he can admit to his subjects.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> What I suspected all along. You're championing Putin as the foil against American leftists. Not only is that foolish, but cowardly too.
> 
> Instead of shitting on The Ukraine, which is what you are doing by continually disregarding and downplaying their right as a nation to self-determination and casting Russia as a victim, tell me what you're doing to fight against the globalists and neo-cons in this country. Oh, yeah, I've read where you said you want all parties to negotiate peace and for the suffering to end - but on Russia's terms, right?
> 
> Championing a megalomaniac like Putin is foolish because this O.G. KGB son of a bitch is out for himself, his glory and his circle of oligarchs. Sure he wants to see Russians as whole prosper - as long as it's a byproduct of his rule. He is the king of a flagging empire - I'm not using this as a metaphor, it's evidenced by his 22 year ongoing and unlimited rule - and he's lashing out at a changing world which he has less control over than he can admit to his subjects.




Just what I suspected all along.

You believe the mainstream media narrative that Putin is some sort of bizzare cross between Hitler and Satan.   Just some megalomaniac bent on world domination for the sake of it, and that our own government and NATO is some kind of shining beacon of light trying to protect the world from falling at the hands of some evil mastermind.

Sounds like a marvel movie to me.   Complete with heroes, villians and "saving the world from the megalomaniac".   Because ain't that the whole plot in any childish story about heroes and villians?  Such bullshit.   It's amazing to me that adult people supposedly able to reason for themselves would buy such childish bullshit.   But look at you.  Hook, line and sinker


No sir.

Shitting on the Ukrainian people is exactly what people like you and joe biden have done.   Dangling a shiny NATO coin and promises of golden rewards and then leading them off to die in a war our government instigated and agitated at every turn.

You know who loses here?  It's not Russia.
The big loser here is the poor Ukrainian people.   Because now they lose everything.  Russia has destroyed their country. Like they said they would.  We have betrayed them and now they're dying

And now western banks will decend on the carcass of Ukraine like vultures under some kind of name like "expanding freedom to Ukrain" or some other type of bullshit to describe the process of Ukrainian agriculture and industry being bought by western interests so that now Cargill will sell Ukrainian wheat and chevron will be selling Ukrainian gas.

And the ukranian people you shit on in the name of self righteousness?   Well the ones they can't send to donbass to stir up shit for next round of nato "freedom expansions" will be working in Ukrainian gas fields for chevron and shell and on Ukrainian farms for Pillsbury and general mills.

So good job shitting on the Ukrainian people.

Because that's what this war is about.    Not a megalomaniac boogeyman like bin laden and saddam huiessain who both cia assets at one time or another before serving as useful objects of scorn.

But for the rape of the resources of the Ukrainian's people

This war is about western globalist expansion. A movement of the western left.  Indisputably true. Period.   Your ignorance notwithstanding.    It's just that obvious


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Just what I suspected all along.
> 
> You believe the mainstream media narrative that Putin is some sort of bizzare cross between Hitler and Satan.   Just some megalomaniac bent on world domination for the sake of it, and that our own government and NATO is some kind of shining beacon of light trying to protect the world from falling at the hands of some evil mastermind.
> 
> Sounds like a marvel movie to me.   Complete with heroes, villians and "saving the world from the megalomaniac".   Because ain't the whole plot in any childish story about heroes and villians?  Such bullshit.
> 
> 
> No sir.
> 
> Shitting on the Ukrainian people is exactly what people like you and joe biden have done.   Dangling a shiny NATO and promises of golden rewards and then leading them off to die in a war our government instigated and agitated at every turn.
> 
> You know who loses here?  It's not Russia.
> The big loser here is the poor Ukrainian people.   Because now they lose everything.  Russia has destroyed their country.
> 
> And now western banks will decend on the carcass like vultures under some kind of name like "expanding freedom to Ukrain" or some other type of bullshit to describe the process of Ukrainian agriculture and industry being bought by western interests so that now Cargill will sell Ukrainian wheat and chevron will be selling Ukrainian gas.
> 
> And the ukranian people you shit on in the name of self righteousness?   Well the ones they can't send to donbass to stir up shit for next round of nato "freedom expansions" will be working in Ukrainian gas fields for chevron and shell and on Ukrainian farms for Pillsbury and general mills.
> 
> So good job shitting on the Ukrainian people.
> 
> Because that's what this war is about.    Not a megalomaniac boogeyman like bin laden and saddam huiessain who both cia assets at one time or another before serving as useful objects of scorn.
> 
> But for the rape of the resources of the Ukrainian's people
> 
> This war is about western globalist expansion.   Period.   Your ignorance notwithstanding.    It's just that obvious


@Hughinn You don't understand opinion based on perspective and opinions of others is not fact. Period. Your ignorance notwithstanding. It's just that obvious to everyone but you.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Just what I suspected all along.
> 
> You believe the mainstream media narrative that Putin is some sort of bizzare cross between Hitler and Satan.   Just some megalomaniac bent on world domination for the sake of it, and that our own government and NATO is some kind of shining beacon of light trying to protect the world from falling at the hands of some evil mastermind.
> 
> Sounds like a marvel movie to me.   Complete with heroes, villians and "saving the world from the megalomaniac".   Because ain't the whole plot in any childish story about heroes and villians?  Such bullshit.   It's amazing to adult people supposedly able to reason for themselves would buy such childish bullshit.   But look at you.
> 
> 
> No sir.
> 
> Shitting on the Ukrainian people is exactly what people like you and joe biden have done.   Dangling a shiny NATO and promises of golden rewards and then leading them off to die in a war our government instigated and agitated at every turn.
> 
> You know who loses here?  It's not Russia.
> The big loser here is the poor Ukrainian people.   Because now they lose everything.  Russia has destroyed their country.
> 
> And now western banks will decend on the carcass like vultures under some kind of name like "expanding freedom to Ukrain" or some other type of bullshit to describe the process of Ukrainian agriculture and industry being bought by western interests so that now Cargill will sell Ukrainian wheat and chevron will be selling Ukrainian gas.
> 
> And the ukranian people you shit on in the name of self righteousness?   Well the ones they can't send to donbass to stir up shit for next round of nato "freedom expansions" will be working in Ukrainian gas fields for chevron and shell and on Ukrainian farms for Pillsbury and general mills.
> 
> So good job shitting on the Ukrainian people.
> 
> Because that's what this war is about.    Not a megalomaniac boogeyman like bin laden and saddam huiessain who both cia assets at one time or another before serving as useful objects of scorn.
> 
> But for the rape of the resources of the Ukrainian's people
> 
> This war is about western globalist expansion.   Period.   Your ignorance notwithstanding.    It's just that obvious


You don't need to suspect anything, nor rephrase (complete with comic book references) what I said about Putin. I think I was pretty fucking clear and pretty fucking accurate.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> You don't need to suspect anything, nor rephrase (complete with comic book references) what I said about Putin. I think I was pretty fucking clear and pretty fucking accurate.



Pretty naive and very childish actually.  

Just like a kid describing the boogeyman in his closet his peers have convinced him is real.

Until the next boogeyman comes along for the useful idiots to hate on.

Putin will have to do.

Doesn't matter that what you consider his motivation and joe bidens are virtually the same.

Congratulations shitting all over the Ukrainian people so you can feel all warm and fuzzy about yourself and our leadership


----------



## Hughinn

How about considering this @Nodus1  , I'm not just disregarding your assertions that Putin is a bad dude.   I'm not.   I mean damn, the guy wrested control of the Russian federation from a bunch of cut throat gangsters and oligarchs.   Some of which had private security forces more formidable than the Russian army at the time.   A guy that can do that, is definitely a ruthless mfer and a very cunning individual.   

But he's not Satan or Hitler.   And he's obviously not stupid either.  

But I get really objective when you start calling the guy out for being some bizarre cross between the evil King Ahab in the Bible and some bad marvel comic book villian.   Then in the same breath describe our own government and NATO as some kind of holy ordained alliance of benevolent righteousness.   

Our own government has done as much evil in this world as any other government in existence today.   And they're still doing it.  

I think we both agree that we'd both prefer to be on the right side of this.   I just don't see us being on the right side of it when our leadership instigated and provoked it when they could have prevented it. 

And I don't think the right thing to do now is demonize either side and howl for the violence to escalate any further.  

I want our leadership to call for a peace deal.  To sit down with the parties involved and the world leadership affected and figure out how we stop this as soon as possible,  get those wheat fields planted amd the gas wells back open and start talking about how we make a lasting peace. 

I want to be on that side.  

That's all.     

I respect your opinions.  I think you're a smart guy.   I like debating you.   I mean no insults toward you and see some things I re read that I regret.  I hope you don't take insult to any of it, because it's not what I wanted to do.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

At this point Biden couldn't do anything anyways.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hughinn said:


> How about considering this @Nodus1  , I'm not just disregarding your assertions that Putin is a bad dude.   I'm not.   I mean damn, the guy wrested control of the Russian federation from a bunch of cut throat gangsters and oligarchs.   Some of which had private security forces more formidable than the Russian army at the time.   A guy that can do that, is definitely a ruthless mfer and a very cunning individual.
> 
> But he's not Satan or Hitler.   And he's obviously not stupid either.
> 
> But I get really objective when you start calling the guy out for being some bizarre cross between the evil King Ahab in the Bible and some bad marvel comic book villian.   Then in the same breath describe our own government and NATO as some kind of holy ordained alliance of benevolent righteousness.
> 
> Our own government has done as much evil in this world as any other government in existence today.   And they're still doing it.
> 
> I think we both agree that we'd both prefer to be on the right side of this.   I just don't see us being on the right side of it when our leadership instigated and provoked it when they could have prevented it.
> 
> And I don't think the right thing to do now is demonize either side and howl for the violence to escalate any further.
> 
> I want our leadership to call for a peace deal.  To sit down with the parties involved and the world leadership affected and figure out how we stop this as soon as possible,  get those wheat fields planted amd the gas wells back open and start talking about how we make a lasting peace.
> 
> I want to be on that side.
> 
> That's all.
> 
> I respect your opinions.  I think you're a smart guy.   I like debating you.   I mean no insults toward you and see some things I re read that I regret.  I hope you don't take insult to any of it, because it's not what I wanted to do.


No Putin is a piece of shit. He has been from from day one. He's a bad guy to us and his own people.

You can talk all you want about Biden being at fault but no way can you excuse how much of a piece of shit Putin is. Dudes a ruthless killer and he doesn't care who gets in his way even if it's his own people.

I knew you had a fucking hard on for him.

This is the only thing you talk about. You don't lift, you don't do shit. Just another troll. Only your troll is politics.

Broke ankle drunk ass.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> No Putin is a piece of shit. He has been from from day one. He's a bad guy to us and his own people.
> 
> You can talk all you want about Biden being at fault but no way can you excuse how much of a piece of shit Putin is. Dudes a ruthless killer and he doesn't care who gets in his way even if it's his own people.
> 
> I knew you had a fucking hard on for him.
> 
> This is the only thing you talk about. You don't lift, you don't do shit. Just another troll. Only your troll is politics.
> 
> Broke ankle drunk ass.


Nailed it!


----------



## Cochino

FlyingPapaya said:


> No Putin is a piece of shit. He has been from from day one. He's a bad guy to us and his own people.
> 
> You can talk all you want about Biden being at fault but no way can you excuse how much of a piece of shit Putin is. Dudes a ruthless killer and he doesn't care who gets in his way even if it's his own people.
> 
> I knew you had a fucking hard on for him.
> 
> This is the only thing you talk about. You don't lift, you don't do shit. Just another troll. Only your troll is politics.
> 
> Broke ankle drunk ass.


I agree Putin is by no means a good man. Yes he's a ruthless piece of shit but so are  a lot of other rulers including most of our current and past presidents.

I have quite a few  friends and relatives that served in the military.  I'm not talking about grunts who were fuckups. 

Most are were cadets and college educated. My son in law served in a Iraq. He made sergeant at the age of 19. He was there for 4 years. His older brother is an army ranger who serve in Iraq and Afghanistan. 

Everyone of them hate our leaders.  They love our country, their superiors, and  American citizens, but every fucking one of them will tell you our government leaders are the most corrupt bastards in the world.

Another thing that makes them cringe is when us citizens tell them thank you for your service.  

It's not they hate you but the fact you believe they went and fought for your freedom.  

My son in law came back, got a college degree in criminal justice, but went to work for an oilfield company and became vice president. 

He killed himself on December 14 last year leaving behind his beautiful wife(my daughter) amd two children. 

22 veterans a day commit suicide.  Oh and the military taught them well how to do it.

If it seems I'm jaded by our government, you God Damn right I am.


----------



## GSgator

I’m sorry to hear about your son in law it’s just tragic how little they care about our Veterans once there out  and back to civilian life.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> No Putin is a piece of shit. He has been from from day one. He's a bad guy to us and his own people.
> 
> You can talk all you want about Biden being at fault but no way can you excuse how much of a piece of shit Putin is. Dudes a ruthless killer and he doesn't care who gets in his way even if it's his own people.
> 
> I knew you had a fucking hard on for him.
> 
> This is the only thing you talk about. You don't lift, you don't do shit. Just another troll. Only your troll is politics.
> 
> Broke ankle drunk ass.




Joe biden is a piece of shit too. 
No less than Putin.  

There are good people dying because those pieces of shit are propagating it.

You go ahead hoo ra and howl for your own leadership to propagate misery and death because you think the boogeyman across the ocean is somehow worse. 

Your flat the fuck wrong.   Joe biden could've prevented this, and he could stop it now.   But he's not, because he doesn't want to.   

I'm tired of young American boys getting sent off to die for a bunch of greedy bastards like joe biden who hate actually hate and despise them. 

I talk about this,  because I hate to see it.  And I hate to see ignorant pricks  maniacally howling for suffering and war when it isn't them who will suffer any of it.   And I hate to see people who've never suffered pretending it's justified because of some boogeyman goddamn comic book villian narrative the television sold him 

So yeah.  I'll talk about it.   I want it over.  Putin is a ruthless guy.   
Joe biden is a greedy corrupt bastard.  

A thousand Joe bidens or putins are not worth one of those people who are dying for them.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hey look you stupid old cripple I don't hoo Ra for Biden so close that drunken mouth of yours. I'm so tired of your shit 

You don't do anything but cry about politics. You don't fucking lift, you don't contribute, you don't do shit. So go yeet yourself with a bottle of whiskey you stupid fuck. 

You're a piece of shit end of story. 

Fucking stupid rapist


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Cochino said:


> I agree Putin is by no means a good man. Yes he's a ruthless piece of shit but so are  a lot of other rulers including most of our current and past presidents.
> 
> I have quite a few  friends and relatives that served in the military.  I'm not talking about grunts who were fuckups.
> 
> Most are were cadets and college educated. My son in law served in a Iraq. He made sergeant at the age of 19. He was there for 4 years. His older brother is an army ranger who serve in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> Everyone of them hate our leaders.  They love our country, their superiors, and  American citizens, but every fucking one of them will tell you our government leaders are the most corrupt bastards in the world.
> 
> Another thing that makes them cringe is when us citizens tell them thank you for your service.
> 
> It's not they hate you but the fact you believe they went and fought for your freedom.
> 
> My son in law came back, got a college degree in criminal justice, but went to work for an oilfield company and became vice president.
> 
> He killed himself on December 14 last year leaving behind his beautiful wife(my daughter) amd two children.
> 
> 22 veterans a day commit suicide.  Oh and the military taught them well how to do it.
> 
> If it seems I'm jaded by our government, you God Damn right I am.


God brother I'm sorry to hear that. I hope things are on the up tick.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Don't ever presume to know where I stand politically or on anything else for that matter.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hey look you stupid old cripple I don't hoo Ra for Biden so close that drunken mouth of yours. I'm so tired of your shit
> 
> You don't do anything but cry about politics. You don't fucking lift, you don't contribute, you don't do shit. So go yeet yourself with a bottle of whiskey you stupid fuck.
> 
> You're a piece of shit end of story.
> 
> Fucking stupid rapist


He has a bad habit of misrepresenting people's words and making shit up essentially. He thinks if you don't agree with him on anything you are pro-Biden/pro-Democrat. That and of course he believes his opinions are facts.
The guy has no clue. Drunk Uncle and that other one are quite fitting for him.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Don't ever presume to know where I stand politically or on anything else for that matter.


see my other post. I've never seem someone assume so much about others that he doesn't even know like Uncle Rapey. Remember, he says I am a Biden supporter and democrat supporter.
He doesn't know shit.
Also, don't forget he knows exactly how the Ukranian people feel and he knows exactly what they want. What a fucking tool.


----------



## Cochino

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hey look you stupid old cripple I don't hoo Ra for Biden so close that drunken mouth of yours. I'm so tired of your shit
> 
> You don't do anything but cry about politics. You don't fucking lift, you don't contribute, you don't do shit. So go yeet yourself with a bottle of whiskey you stupid fuck.
> 
> You're a piece of shit end of story.
> 
> Fucking stupid rapist


I don't know if he attacked you directly, but I agree with a lot of what he said.

Putin is no Saint but neither is Biden, Obama or Bush 1 and 2. Shit the list goes further back to LBJ, Roosevelt etc.

They are using our military for their own interests, not ours as common citizens.  They're sending young men to fight and die for their interests, not for you and me and damn sure not in the name of freedom.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> I don't know if he attacked you directly, but I agree with a lot of what he said.
> 
> Putin is no Saint but neither is Biden, Obama or Bush 1 and 2. Shit the list goes further back to LBJ, Roosevelt etc.
> 
> They are using our military for their own interests, not ours as common citizens.  They're sending young men to fight and die for their interests, not for you and me and damn sure not in the name of freedom.



I didn't attack him directly,  even though he attacked me directly. 
Same with the other big mouth. 

I've already offered both of them the chance to insult me in person and both declined, which shows just what kind of people I'm dealing with here.   They don't bother me for that reason.   Where I'm from, if a man you have a personal issue with offers the chance to settle it, you take him up on it, or you drop the issue completely.     Those two aren't from the world I live in amd wouldn't understand it anyway.   So I just ignore them.

But on your posted point,, you're exactly right. 
I remember when Bush then Obama sent people to die and kill in Iraq and told people if was "to protect our freedom" and the media was actually saying that.   A young man, a Cajun came home from Ramadi after serving in the marine corps with part of his face disfigured amd missing fingers on his right hand from a IED that was hanging behind a door. 

He asked me a question I'll never forget.   He said "ask yourself what danger to your freedom are those broke little brown men with no shoes eating bugs in that miserable desert. Then ask yourself what danger to your freedom are those leeches and liars in Washington"?   Then told me, never to thank him for his service again. 

He was only 23 years old at the time.  But his word were wiser than most I've heard after living long lives.   Because he had lived it. 

I think about that all the time.   He passed away a few months ago.  I'll never forget him.


----------



## Hughinn

View attachment 21110


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hughinn said:


> I didn't attack him directly,  even though he attacked me directly.
> Same with the other big mouth.
> 
> I've already offered both of them the chance to insult me in person and both declined, which shows just what kind of people I'm dealing with here.   They don't bother me for that reason.   Where I'm from, if a man you have a personal issue with offers the chance to settle it, you take him up on it, or you drop the issue completely.     Those two aren't from the world I live in amd wouldn't understand it anyway.   So I just ignore them.
> 
> But on your posted point,, you're exactly right.
> I remember when Bush then Obama sent people to die and kill in Iraq and told people if was "to protect our freedom" and the media was actually saying that.   A young man, a Cajun came home from Ramadi after serving in the marine corps with part of his face disfigured amd missing fingers on his right hand from a IED that was hanging behind a door.
> 
> He asked me a question I'll never forget.   He said "ask yourself what danger to your freedom are those broke little brown men with no shoes eating bugs in that miserable desert. Then ask yourself what danger to your freedom are those leeches and liars in Washington"?   Then told me, never to thank him for his service again.
> 
> He was only 23 years old at the time.  But his word were wiser than most I've heard after living long lives.   Because he had lived it.
> 
> I think about that all the time.   He passed away a few months ago.  I'll never forget him.


Play victim all you want


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You provide nothing for this community other than your politics. This is a body building, power lifting and exercise forum not politics r us.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

How's about next time I deadlift I'll have it recorded.
You can follow through with how I can improve it, cues etc.

Or maybe my ohp, pendlay row, squat. Bench. Anything for that matter. Shit I'll do cable rows.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Or maybe some tips on improving my rear delts.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

What do you recommend for a bench setup to retract the scap and get in proper position to bench effectively and safely.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Because I'm aiming for power lifting. Should I worry about macros etc. Should I be worrying about making weight for a class as a beginner.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Should I flat bench or incline or use dumbbells if I wanna increase my 1rm


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'm on trt should I do anything different now?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

What does being explosive and speed with the contraction of the muscle do.


----------



## DF

@FlyingPapaya I like you.  But this is a political thread.  If you don’t want to see what @Hughinn is saying.  Just don’t look…


----------



## Yano

I keep Uncle Rapey on iggy until I'm in the mood to read his inbred redneck bullshit. Just makes the day easier , why rub sand in your eyes if you don't have to ?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I don't mind it. I mind it when he puts words in my mouth and presumes I lean a certain way. He does that a lot.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I never once disagreed with the ideas about Biden etc. Except he paints u.s and Ukraine as the devil. Ukraine is Ukraine I dont care. He keeps painting the picture that Russia is the victim and the u.s and Biden are the direct problem.

Biden doesn't know who he is half the time or where he's at. It's not him. It's our government. 

That's besides the point though. Russia has been a cunt for a long time and it has nothing to do with us. We didn't cause Putin to be Putin. He's ex kgb he's got an agenda.


----------



## BRICKS

Just gonna drop this here:  166 pages of this BS, anybody have a clue what our government is doing actually in our country.  Hey, look over there.......


----------



## Hughinn

DF said:


> @FlyingPapaya I like you.  But this is a political thread.  If you don’t want to see what @Hughinn is saying.  Just don’t look…



I can't see him or lifter as I've had them both on ignore for some time now.  

They're always stirring up shit and slinging insults with no material relevance to the subject at hand.  

I appreciate your common sense statement though : if you don't want to discuss politics,  don't click on a political thread just to crap it up. 

Thank you


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> I keep Uncle Rapey on iggy until I'm in the mood to read his inbred redneck bullshit. Just makes the day easier , why rub sand in your eyes if you don't have to ?



I feel the same way about you.  

Cheers.


----------



## CJ

If I banned @Hughinn from this thread, I wonder if his head would explode.... 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## TODAY

Look, I know that a lot of y'all find Hugh's communication style to be intolerable.

I 100% get that.

I also don't agree with a whole of what he's been saying in this thread

But it's clear to me that he's been doing a great deal of reading on this subject, and he's managed to make a few salient points while staying (somewhat) civil. Hugh might be many things, but I'm fairly certain that he isn't a troll. I also don't think that he's hurting anybody with these posts.

Why keep baiting him into e-thuggery? Just let him tire himself out lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

lifter6973 said:


> Drunk Uncle and that other one are quite fitting for him.



I take full credit for those nicknames...🙋🏾


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> I take full credit for those nicknames...🙋🏾



I'm gonna start needing some type of commission every time those names are said.... I'd have an extra grand or two in my pocket just from the last two pages I read


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm gonna start needing some type of commission every time those names are said.... I'd have an extra grand or two in my pocket just from the last two pages I https://secureyourtrademark.com/can-you-trademark/trademark-a-quote/


Trademark it .


----------



## DF

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm gonna start needing some type of commission every time those names are said.... I'd have an extra grand or two in my pocket just from the last two pages I read


You should make T-shirts. 😂😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Trademark it .





DF said:


> You should make T-shirts. 😂😂









Pre-orders go on sale at midnight... 🕛


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> I keep Uncle Rapey on iggy until I'm in the mood to read his inbred redneck bullshit. Just makes the day easier , why rub sand in your eyes if you don't have to ?


Agree, Uncle Rapey is a fucking idiot. We know how he lies about even what his own cherry picked sources say. Can you imagine what the real story is behind the rapes he has committed?

The idiot can't tell the difference between opinion and fact and he also can't tell the difference between consensual sex and rape.

No one and I mean NO ONE should ever take advice from Uncle Rapey.


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 21114
> 
> 
> Pre-orders go on sale at midnight... 🕛


HAHA dude put me in for a  sleeveless one XS summers coming BRAH


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> I don't mind it. I mind it when he puts words in my mouth and presumes I lean a certain way. He does that a lot.


He sure does. It is because he is ignorant. It's not just you though. Remember UGBB's drunk uncle claims to know exactly how the Ukranian people feel and he also knows what they are thinking.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> If I banned @Hughinn from this thread, I wonder if his head would explode.... 🤔🤔🤔


It would be a very tiny explosion. There is not much in that head at all. Just hot air really.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> How about considering this @Nodus1  , I'm not just disregarding your assertions that Putin is a bad dude.   I'm not.   I mean damn, the guy wrested control of the Russian federation from a bunch of cut throat gangsters and oligarchs.   Some of which had private security forces more formidable than the Russian army at the time.   A guy that can do that, is definitely a ruthless mfer and a very cunning individual.
> 
> But he's not Satan or Hitler.   And he's obviously not stupid either.
> 
> But I get really objective when you start calling the guy out for being some bizarre cross between the evil King Ahab in the Bible and some bad marvel comic book villian.   Then in the same breath describe our own government and NATO as some kind of holy ordained alliance of benevolent righteousness.
> 
> Our own government has done as much evil in this world as any other government in existence today.   And they're still doing it.
> 
> I think we both agree that we'd both prefer to be on the right side of this.   I just don't see us being on the right side of it when our leadership instigated and provoked it when they could have prevented it.
> 
> And I don't think the right thing to do now is demonize either side and howl for the violence to escalate any further.
> 
> I want our leadership to call for a peace deal.  To sit down with the parties involved and the world leadership affected and figure out how we stop this as soon as possible,  get those wheat fields planted amd the gas wells back open and start talking about how we make a lasting peace.
> 
> I want to be on that side.
> 
> That's all.
> 
> I respect your opinions.  I think you're a smart guy.   I like debating you.   I mean no insults toward you and see some things I re read that I regret.  I hope you don't take insult to any of it, because it's not what I wanted to do.


Fair play. You probably saved me from making more snarky comments towards you that I wouldn't have been too proud of either.

Disagreement is at the heart of debate, but one thing that really rubs me wrong is the way you try to recharacterize things I have previously written, like you did in your third paragraph, for example. If that is really your perception of what I write, then we aren't speaking the same "language" and we'll get nowhere advancing the topic. I welcome a different perspective, or a challenge to my potentially flawed perspective, or corrections of facts I may have gotten wrong, but simply reducing what I write to "good vs. evil" and comic book characterizations is getting boring to read and at the risk of sounding condescending, I expect better from you.

While I find some legitimacy to moral relativism, I'm not an absolute moral relativist and there are societal and governmental principles I hold in high importance. I touched on some of those principles a page or two back, but having an unflawed, isolationist government was not in my top tier. Regarding Putin, not only do I feel that he is a bad dude, but his leadership (not NATO/CIA coups) has made Russia an often despised neighbor and at best, a tolerated one. His warning that he would not tolerate Ukraine's move to NATO does not excuse nor exonerate his actions. Is he "evil"? Well, looking at it objectively, without the cover of whattaboutism, his indefinite rule, going on its 23rd year, verges on dictatorial. He has poisoned, imprisoned and outright murdered his opponents. His army's disregard for civilians in Chechnya, Syria and The Ukraine is well documented. Anyone who has held their grip on absolute power for as long has he has can not avoid taking personal responsibility for these actions.


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> Fair play. You probably saved me from making more snarky comments towards you that I wouldn't have been too proud of either.
> 
> Disagreement is at the heart of debate, but one thing that really rubs me wrong is the way you try to recharacterize things I have previously written, like you did in your third paragraph, for example. If that is really your perception of what I write, then we aren't speaking the same "language" and we'll get nowhere advancing the topic. I welcome a different perspective, or a challenge to my potentially flawed perspective, or corrections of facts I may have gotten wrong, but simply reducing what I write to "good vs. evil" and comic book characterizations is getting boring to read and at the risk of sounding condescending, I expect better from you.
> 
> While I find some legitimacy to moral relativism, I'm not an absolute moral relativist and there are societal and governmental principles I hold in high importance. I touched on some of those principles a page or two back, but having an unflawed, isolationist government was not in my top tier. Regarding Putin, not only do I feel that he is a bad dude, but his leadership (not NATO/CIA coups) has made Russia an often despised neighbor and at best, a tolerated one. His warning that he would not tolerate Ukraine's move to NATO does not excuse nor exonerate his actions. Is he "evil"? Well, looking at it objectively, without the cover of whattaboutism, his indefinite rule, going on its 23rd year, verges on dictatorial. He has poisoned, imprisoned and outright murdered his opponents. His army's disregard for civilians in Chechnya, Syria and The Ukraine is well documented. Anyone who has held their grip on absolute power for as long has he has can not avoid taking personal responsibility for these actions.


You should NOT expect better from him bro. The guy is a fucking idiot probably drunk or maybe just retarded judging by what he posts on here.

Only one thing you can count on with him. He will post something stupid.


----------



## Nodus1

lifter6973 said:


> You should NOT expect better from him bro. The guy is a fucking idiot probably drunk or maybe just retarded judging by what he posts on here.
> 
> Only one thing you can count on with him. He will post something stupid.


I only saw all the responses the past 24hrs after I responded to Hughinn. Kind of funny. I see others have pointed out his habit of mischaracterizing or changing around what people say, but I don't understand all the acrimony.


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> If I banned @Hughinn from this thread, I wonder if his head would explode.... 🤔🤔🤔



You might as well.

You're obviously not interested in banning people who troll this thread slinging nothing but insults and one liner garbage posting.

I guess it gives them boners and your just to nice of a guy to take that away from them. 😁



Nodus1 said:


> Fair play. You probably saved me from making more snarky comments towards you that I wouldn't have been too proud of either.
> 
> Disagreement is at the heart of debate, but one thing that really rubs me wrong is the way you try to recharacterize things I have previously written, like you did in your third paragraph, for example. If that is really your perception of what I write, then we aren't speaking the same "language" and we'll get nowhere advancing the topic. I welcome a different perspective, or a challenge to my potentially flawed perspective, or corrections of facts I may have gotten wrong, but simply reducing what I write to "good vs. evil" and comic book characterizations is getting boring to read and at the risk of sounding condescending, I expect better from you.
> 
> While I find some legitimacy to moral relativism, I'm not an absolute moral relativist and there are societal and governmental principles I hold in high importance. I touched on some of those principles a page or two back, but having an unflawed, isolationist government was not in my top tier. Regarding Putin, not only do I feel that he is a bad dude, but his leadership (not NATO/CIA coups) has made Russia an often despised neighbor and at best, a tolerated one. His warning that he would not tolerate Ukraine's move to NATO does not excuse nor exonerate his actions. Is he "evil"? Well, looking at it objectively, without the cover of whattaboutism, his indefinite rule, going on its 23rd year, verges on dictatorial. He has poisoned, imprisoned and outright murdered his opponents. His army's disregard for civilians in Chechnya, Syria and The Ukraine is well documented. Anyone who has held their grip on absolute power for as long has he has can not avoid taking personal responsibility for these actions.



I don't disagree that putin is a bad dude.  And I don't disagree with your characterization of the guy as something like a Dictator.

I think all that is a fair enough assessment.

My references toward comic books weren't meant to offend you as much as just to point out that our own government has also bombed civilians in dozens of countries all over the world.  Laos, veitnam,  Yugoslavia,  Yemen,  Sudan, Somali etc,etc. Orchestrated violent coups, manufactured famines and basically ran amok bullying whoever wherever the hell we wanted to and you seem to totally disregard any of that at the same time you demonize a guy whose guilty of some bad shit for sure but certainly nothing more than what we've done.

So use the good vs evil comic book references to point out the blindness of seeing it that way.   My bad if it offended you.


I actually appreciate the debate you and I can have.   And plenty other members here have learned alot reading it.  I've got a few pms saying as much.

I think most people likely agree with both of us on some things and disagree on others and generally fall somewhere between us.

The real unfortunate thing here, aside from the topic getting heated from time to time is a persistent intrusion of shit talking and one liner baseless insults from a couple of people here who know next to nothing about the subject.   But it is what it is.

Back to the debate,   what now?


"Putin is Satan amd Hitler combined and wants world domination"
 Is certainly the msm/dnc talking point, but the evidence doesn't support it.

Russian so far has made very few excursions west of the Dnieper River and seems most heavily focused on the south in Crimea, Donetsk and Luhansk in the east.

A logical interpretation of this could show that Russian objectives as they stated themselves are nearly complete.
They never said anything about gaining "control over Ukrain" as much guaranteeing Ukrainian neutrality, destroying the Ukrainian military and either gaining independence for the Donetsk and Luhansk areas of the Donbass region or incorporating them into the Russian federation then permanently annexing Crimea, which was pretty much already their's anyway.

In a nutshell, they have destroyed the Ukrainian military, especially the Azov Battalion they said they would. They've taken mariopol, Donetsk, Luhansk and Crimea. And they're digging in hard in Those areas. Obviously planning to stay.

It looks to me like if you discard western propoganda saying putim is Dr evil bent on world domination then it's  pretty easy to see that they've done pretty much what they said they would. And are probably close to done. I'm sure putin is under alot of internal pressure to wrap this up.  After all they've got economic issues to deal with.  Those sanctions will hurt much Europe worse than Russia,  but it's not going to be fun for Russia either.  Putin has to find some new trade partners and change his economy.    Those partners are there for sure.  China, India,  Japan etc.   But he's got his work cut out for him

The only real question in my mind is whether or not joe biden can convince enough of the European countries to fuel a long term violent insurgency in thier backyard. Amd is there enough left of the Ukrainian forces to do it without recruiting radicals from elsewhere.

I'm certain that's what the lying senile bastard wants to do. But can he get the European countries on board with it?  

Otherwise this is almost over.

Do you think the European countries will fuel this insurgency and tolerate these economic sanctions long term under pressure from the biden administration?

Or will they call to make a peace deal preferring not to see a violent prolonged insurgency in thier backyard?

Interested in your opinion


----------



## Hughinn

DF said:


> You should make T-shirts. 😂😂



Hell, I might even buy one.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> You might as well.
> 
> You're obviously not interested in banning people who troll this thread slinging nothing but insults and one liner garbage posting.
> 
> I guess it gives them boners and your just to nice of a guy to take that away from them. 😁
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree that putin is a bad dude.  And I don't disagree with your characterization of the guy as something like a Dictator.
> 
> I think all that is a fair enough assessment.
> 
> My references toward comic books weren't meant to offend you as much as just to point out that our own government has also bombed civilians in dozens of countries all over the world.  Laos, veitnam,  Yugoslavia,  Yemen,  Sudan, Somali etc,etc. Orchestrated violent coups, manufactured famines and basically ran amok bullying whoever wherever the hell we wanted to and you seem to totally disregard any of that at the same time you demonize a guy whose guilty of some bad shit for sure but certainly nothing more than what we've done.
> 
> So use the good vs evil comic book references to point out the blindness of seeing it that way.   My bad if it offended you.
> 
> 
> I actually appreciate the debate you and I can have.   And plenty other members here have learned alot reading it.  I've got a few pms saying as much.
> 
> I think most people likely agree with both of us on some things and disagree on others and generally fall somewhere between us.
> 
> The real unfortunate thing here, aside from the topic getting heated from time to time is a persistent intrusion of shit talking and one liner baseless insults from a couple of people here who know next to nothing about the subject.   But it is what it is.
> 
> Back to the debate,   what now?
> 
> 
> "Putin is Satan amd Hitler combined and wants world domination"
> Is certainly the msm/dnc talking point, but the evidence doesn't support it.
> 
> Russian so far has made very few excursions west of the Dnieper River and seems most heavily focused on the south in Crimea, Donetsk and Luhansk in the east.
> 
> A logical interpretation of this could show that Russian objectives as they stated themselves are nearly complete.
> They never said anything about gaining "control over Ukrain" as much guaranteeing Ukrainian neutrality, destroying the Ukrainian military and either gaining independence for the Donetsk and Luhansk areas of the Donbass region or incorporating them into the Russian federation then permanently annexing Crimea, which was pretty much already their's anyway.
> 
> In a nutshell, they have destroyed the Ukrainian military, especially the Azov Battalion they said they would. They've taken mariopol, Donetsk, Luhansk and Crimea. And they're digging in hard in Those areas. Obviously planning to stay.
> 
> It looks to me like if you discard western propoganda saying putim is Dr evil bent on world domination then it's  pretty easy to see that they've done pretty much what they said they would. And are probably close to done. I'm sure putin is under alot of internal pressure to wrap this up.  After all they've got economic issues to deal with.  Those sanctions will hurt much Europe worse than Russia,  but it's not going to be fun for Russia either.  Putin has to find some new trade partners and change his economy.    Those partners are there for sure.  China, India,  Japan etc.   But he's got his work cut out for him
> 
> The only real question in my mind is whether or not joe biden can convince enough of the European countries to fuel a long term violent insurgency in thier backyard. Amd is there enough left of the Ukrainian forces to do it without recruiting radicals from elsewhere.
> 
> I'm certain that's what the lying senile bastard wants to do. But can he get the European countries on board with it?
> 
> Otherwise this is almost over.
> 
> Do you think the European countries will fuel this insurgency and tolerate these economic sanctions long term under pressure from the biden administration?
> 
> Or will they call to make a peace deal preferring not to see a violent prolonged insurgency in thier backyard?
> 
> Interested in your opinion


I was only joking. Truthfully, I've read MAYBE 1% of the posts in here. Heck, I didn't even read this entire post!!!  🤣


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> You might as well.
> 
> You're obviously not interested in banning people who troll this thread slinging nothing but insults and one liner garbage posting.
> 
> I guess it gives them boners and your just to nice of a guy to take that away from them. 😁
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree that putin is a bad dude.  And I don't disagree with your characterization of the guy as something like a Dictator.
> 
> I think all that is a fair enough assessment.
> 
> My references toward comic books weren't meant to offend you as much as just to point out that our own government has also bombed civilians in dozens of countries all over the world.  Laos, veitnam,  Yugoslavia,  Yemen,  Sudan, Somali etc,etc. Orchestrated violent coups, manufactured famines and basically ran amok bullying whoever wherever the hell we wanted to and you seem to totally disregard any of that at the same time you demonize a guy whose guilty of some bad shit for sure but certainly nothing more than what we've done.
> 
> So use the good vs evil comic book references to point out the blindness of seeing it that way.   My bad if it offended you.
> 
> 
> I actually appreciate the debate you and I can have.   And plenty other members here have learned alot reading it.  I've got a few pms saying as much.
> 
> I think most people likely agree with both of us on some things and disagree on others and generally fall somewhere between us.
> 
> The real unfortunate thing here, aside from the topic getting heated from time to time is a persistent intrusion of shit talking and one liner baseless insults from a couple of people here who know next to nothing about the subject.   But it is what it is.
> 
> Back to the debate,   what now?
> 
> 
> "Putin is Satan amd Hitler combined and wants world domination"
> Is certainly the msm/dnc talking point, but the evidence doesn't support it.
> 
> Russian so far has made very few excursions west of the Dnieper River and seems most heavily focused on the south in Crimea, Donetsk and Luhansk in the east.
> 
> A logical interpretation of this could show that Russian objectives as they stated themselves are nearly complete.
> They never said anything about gaining "control over Ukrain" as much guaranteeing Ukrainian neutrality, destroying the Ukrainian military and either gaining independence for the Donetsk and Luhansk areas of the Donbass region or incorporating them into the Russian federation then permanently annexing Crimea, which was pretty much already their's anyway.
> 
> In a nutshell, they have destroyed the Ukrainian military, especially the Azov Battalion they said they would. They've taken mariopol, Donetsk, Luhansk and Crimea. And they're digging in hard in Those areas. Obviously planning to stay.
> 
> It looks to me like if you discard western propoganda saying putim is Dr evil bent on world domination then it's  pretty easy to see that they've done pretty much what they said they would. And are probably close to done. I'm sure putin is under alot of internal pressure to wrap this up.  After all they've got economic issues to deal with.  Those sanctions will hurt much Europe worse than Russia,  but it's not going to be fun for Russia either.  Putin has to find some new trade partners and change his economy.    Those partners are there for sure.  China, India,  Japan etc.   But he's got his work cut out for him
> 
> The only real question in my mind is whether or not joe biden can convince enough of the European countries to fuel a long term violent insurgency in thier backyard. Amd is there enough left of the Ukrainian forces to do it without recruiting radicals from elsewhere.
> 
> I'm certain that's what the lying senile bastard wants to do. But can he get the European countries on board with it?
> 
> Otherwise this is almost over.
> 
> Do you think the European countries will fuel this insurgency and tolerate these economic sanctions long term under pressure from the biden administration?
> 
> Or will they call to make a peace deal preferring not to see a violent prolonged insurgency in thier backyard?
> 
> Interested in your opinion


Hey it adds to a debate when I point out your opinions are opinions (not fact).  You make false generalizations and misrepresentations. You have done it in this very response again. This is why I don't put any stock in what you say.
I know enough about this topic to know that you spew bullshit.


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> I only saw all the responses the past 24hrs after I responded to Hughinn. Kind of funny. I see others have pointed out his habit of mischaracterizing or changing around what people say, but I don't understand all the acrimony.


The false assumptions by Uncle Rapey about others political affiliations are annoying. He claims to know what others believe and think. How ignorant is that?
I also like how he tries to play victim but throws insults himself. He even throwed veiled insults at you in his response apologizing for insulting you.
Do you see what an ignorant piece of shit he is? Bottom line is that he does not see or consider other viewpoints at all. He has tunnel vision and he is a fool. 
Oh forgot that his reading comprehension is horrific. I've never seen someone misquote and misrepresent more than this fool.


----------



## nissan11

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread. From 7:00am-8:00am every Monday at work I race in to my office and jump on the computer to catch up from the weekend. This morning someone knocked at 7:35 and I yelled "GO THE FUCK AWAY". 
I probably shouldn't have done that.


----------



## nissan11

So it appears that Ukraine has some MiGs, somewhere, that are operational. Right? Have you guys been reading up on that? 
With Russia's anti-aircraft systems, how can Ukraine 1) operate an airport without it being destroyed by Russia immediately and 2) Fly anywhere in any aircraft without immediately being shot down?

How is Ukraine going to actually be able to use the planes and those transport helicopters that the US gave them?


----------



## white ape

So not sure if anyone else is tracking this but somehow 16 food processing plants in the US have caught fire and burned up in the last year or so.

*discuss*


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> My references toward comic books weren't meant to offend you as much as just to point out that our own government has also bombed civilians in dozens of countries all over the world. Laos, veitnam, Yugoslavia, Yemen, Sudan, Somali etc,etc. Orchestrated violent coups, manufactured famines and basically ran amok bullying whoever wherever the hell we wanted to and you seem to totally disregard any of that at the same time you demonize a guy whose guilty of some bad shit for sure but certainly nothing more than what we've done.
> 
> So use the good vs evil comic book references to point out the blindness of seeing it that way. My bad if it offended you.


It's not that I'm offended by what you wrote. Just that it's frustrating and tiresome to read the mischaracterizations and deflections, while pretending that you're addressing what I wrote. 


Hughinn said:


> "Putin is Satan amd Hitler combined and wants world domination"
> Is certainly the msm/dnc talking point, but the evidence doesn't support it.


I have no use for euphonisms for Putin. His record stands on its own. 


Hughinn said:


> Do you think the European countries will fuel this insurgency and tolerate these economic sanctions long term under pressure from the biden administration?
> 
> Or will they call to make a peace deal preferring not to see a violent prolonged insurgency in thier backyard?


Great question. I think the European decoupling from Russia is real and will continue, albeit gradually, unless there is a dramatic change in conditions. I agree that the EU doesn't want and indefinite violent insurgency in its backyard, but for better or worse, EU identity is strong (even if it's not necessarily applied to the formal governmental Union) and currently, Russia is the antithesis of that identity. Do not sell the Europeans, or the US, short on their ability to adjust and prosper without Russian resources. The conviction of their leadership is another matter, though.


Skullcrusher said:


>


Is this a parody?


----------



## nissan11

white ape said:


> So not sure if anyone else is tracking this but somehow 16 food processing plants in the US have caught fire and burned up in the last year or so.
> 
> *discuss*



Need more info. If there are 100,000 food processing plants then that is not very many.


----------



## Nodus1

nissan11 said:


> Need more info. If there are 100,000 food processing plants then that is not very many.


This.


----------



## white ape

nissan11 said:


> Need more info. If there are 100,000 food processing plants then that is not very many.


fair enough. As of the 2017 economic census from the Census Bureau. there are 36,486 food processing plants in the US. 

So 16 does not seem like a lot to go up in smoke. 

There are many headlines though saying that the  "existing" food shortages will be amplified by these destroyed factories.

Now I couldn't tell you if the "existing" shortages are real or if the 16 plants that burnt up will actually amplify that situation. That IS what is being shouted in the headlines though so whether factually correct or not, I would anticipate less food at the stores and higher prices.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Great question. I think the European decoupling from Russia is real and will continue, albeit gradually, unless there is a dramatic change in conditions. I agree that the EU doesn't want and indefinite violent insurgency in its backyard, but for better or worse, EU identity is strong (even if it's not necessarily applied to the formal governmental Union) and currently, Russia is the antithesis of that identity. Do not sell the Europeans, or the US, short on their ability to adjust and prosper without Russian resources. The conviction of their leadership is another matter, though.



I'm not sure I follow you.   Are you suggesting that most European countries are willing to experience long and harmful recessions because the US wants to fight a proxy war in Ukraine against Russia?

I don't that's true in most cases.  I mean Portugal and Spain for instance might not like Russia.   But probably doesn't consider them a mortal enemy either.  As soon as the hardships of US sanctions hit Europe,  opinions could change fast.

Russia long term looks to be fine.   The biden administration sanctions are basically just European and American countries.
China, India,  Brazil,  Japan,  and most of the Middle East have already refused to honor most or all of the biden administration sanctions.  Which isnt good.  It looks like the playground is turning against the bully finally.

The real hardship of the sanctions will be felt by European countries as much as anybody.  Ones that buy food, fuel and basic commodities from Russia.  Which is most of them.

It looks to me like your basing your assumptions on your own animosity of Putin instead of the the possibility that maybe not everyone has the same Trump Derangement syndrome type hatred for the guy and his country.    And maybe making a nation's own citizens to suffer is necessary so the biden administration can fight a proxy war with Russia in their backyards might not be such a good idea

This type of support you say is there to keep these sanctions and fight this proxy war will mean alot more than posting Ukrainian flags in the bios of urban hipsters in skinny jeans or fueling hatred for the boogeyman among older Anglo Americans. 

Feel free to clarify or correct me if I'm mistaken.   Because that type of alliance to me seems very fragile and not very well intentioned or thought out.




Nodus1 said:


> Is this a parody?



It's weird huh?
Nobody is kneeling, jeering or sneering.   Shouting insults and disrespect....

I'm not sure what to think of it either.


----------



## DF

white ape said:


> fair enough. As of the 2017 economic census from the Census Bureau. there are 36,486 food processing plants in the US.
> 
> So 16 does not seem like a lot to go up in smoke.
> 
> There are many headlines though saying that the  "existing" food shortages will be amplified by these destroyed factories.
> 
> Now I couldn't tell you if the "existing" shortages are real or if the 16 plants that burnt up will actually amplify that situation. That IS what is being shouted in the headlines though so whether factually correct or not, I would anticipate less food at the stores and higher prices.


I'd think a bigger issue would be the fertilizer that is imported from Russia and Belarus.


----------



## white ape

DF said:


> I'd think a bigger issue would be the fertilizer that is imported from Russia and Belarus.


Agreed but we covered that like 100 pages ago.


----------



## Hughinn

DF said:


> I'd think a bigger issue would be the fertilizer that is imported from Russia and Belarus.



Excellent point.  Ukraine also for that matter.

Couple that to the fact that nearly one third of the world's grain is grown in eastern Ukraine and Russia so those fields aren't getting planted because of the war and it looks like a perfect storm.


----------



## white ape

Hughinn said:


> Excellent point.  Ukraine also for that matter.
> 
> Couple that to the fact that nearly one third of the world's grain is grown in eastern Ukraine and Russia so those fields aren't getting planted because of the war and it looks like a perfect storm.


Yeah but what percentage of that grain would have gone to the US anyway? 

We probably export our grain and import others grain because it makes us more money... 

What I am trying to say is that we can produce enough grain for ourselves but I image we sell most of it and import cheaper grain.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Excellent point.  Ukraine also for that matter.
> 
> Couple that to the fact that nearly one third of the world's grain is grown in eastern Ukraine and Russia so those fields aren't getting planted because of the war and it looks like a perfect storm.


Wrong again drunk uncle


----------



## Hughinn

white ape said:


> Yeah but what percentage of that grain would have gone to the US anyway?
> 
> We probably export our grain and import others grain because it makes us more money...
> 
> What I am trying to say is that we can produce enough grain for ourselves but I image we sell most of it and import cheaper grain.



Probably not much of it would come here. 
I believe most of it feeds European countries and North Africa.  

It will still make prices here higher by increasing the demand of our own. Which general mills amd Cargill will certainly take advantage of.  

But it also means those European countries who rely on food and fuel from Russia are going to really be hurting very soon due to these sanctions.  

Add that to rising global energy prices and I would personally think these sanctions will really unpopular really fast. 

@Nodus1 disagrees and I'm curious to hear his reasoning why.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Probably not much of it would come here.
> I believe most of it feeds European countries and North Africa.
> 
> It will still make prices here higher by increasing the demand of our own. Which general mills amd Cargill will certainly take advantage of.
> 
> But it also means those European countries who rely on food and fuel from Russia are going to really be hurting very soon due to these sanctions.
> 
> Add that to rising global energy prices and I would personally think these sanctions will really unpopular really fast.
> 
> @Nodus1 disagrees and I'm curious to hear his reasoning why.


Well, you don't even get it right with the math on the grain grown in Russia and Eastern Ukraine so I would like to know your reasoning behind making false claims and calling those facts and then questioning others.
Damn @Hughinn you and FACTs just don't mix. I don't know if you are just really ignorant or if you just ignore facts to try and get your point across. Probably a combo of both.


----------



## GSgator

white ape said:


> So not sure if anyone else is tracking this but somehow 16 food processing plants in the US have caught fire and burned up in the last year or so.
> 
> *discuss*


I saw that it’s very suspicious


----------



## white ape

lifter6973 said:


> Well, you don't even get it right with the math on the grain grown in Russia and Eastern Ukraine so I would like to know your reasoning behind making false claims and calling those facts and then questioning others.
> Damn @Hughinn you and FACTs just don't mix. I don't know if you are just really ignorant or if you just ignore facts to try and get your point across. Probably a combo of both.


I went to do a search on this and many sites are giving drastically different percentages. One was as high as 17% from Russia and 16% from Ukraine to as low as 11% from Russia and 3% from Ukraine.


----------



## GSgator

GSgator said:


> I saw that it’s very suspicious


One of them had a small plane hit it.


----------



## white ape

GSgator said:


> I saw that it’s very suspicious


Yes, suspicious. Again, I wouldn't think that 16 out of 36K would make a huge difference. I also think @DF is correct about the fertilizers being more of an issue. 

That doesn't mean that the food companies won't us this to increase margin.


----------



## GSgator

white ape said:


> Yes, suspicious. Again, I wouldn't think that 16 out of 36K would make a huge difference. I also think @DF is correct about the fertilizers being more of an issue.
> 
> That doesn't mean that the food companies won't us this to increase margin.


Well still a lot kind of seems fishy if you think about it what are the odds of that?


----------



## white ape

GSgator said:


> One of them had a small plane hit it.


Get out of town! I did not see that. What would the odds of that be? Where the heck is @Joliver ? I also need an explanation of why my stocks were dropping off at the start of the war due to oil prices rising and now my stocks are dropping because the price of oil is dropping? I should have pulled my 401K money out at the end of 2021 and taken the early withdrawal hit...


----------



## white ape

GSgator said:


> Well that’s 50% that kind of seems fishy if you think about it what are the odds of that?


Sorry. I wrote 36K. meaning 36,000. Plus a few hundred. didn't mean to be misleading.


----------



## lifter6973

white ape said:


> I went to do a search on this and many sites are giving drastically different percentages. One was as high as 17% from Russia and 16% from Ukraine to as low as 11% from Russia and 3% from Ukraine.


Yeah that is frustrating. The info I saw was pretty consistent.
One thing for sure when @Hughinn prefaces anything with 'here are the FACTS' or this is a FACT etc we all know by now you can automatically write it off as pure bullshit. 
Uncle Rapey wouldn't know a fact if it came and smashed his ankle.


----------



## GSgator

white ape said:


> Get out of town! I did not see that. What would the odds of that be? Where the heck is @Joliver ? I also need an explanation of why my stocks were dropping off at the start of the war due to oil prices rising and now my stocks are dropping because the price of oil is dropping? I should have pulled my 401K money out at the end of 2021 and taken the early withdrawal hit...



My wife and I are taking a beating in our stocks


----------



## white ape

GSgator said:


> My wife and I are taking a beating in our stocks


Same. My wife doesn't trust the stock market so its only money I already had in or put in during the run up post start of covid. 

We are switching to real estate but these big trusts are coming in and buying up homes like crazy and driving the prices up. George Soros doesn't think citizens should own property.


----------



## white ape

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah that is frustrating. The info I saw was pretty consistent.
> One thing for sure when @Hughinn prefaces anything with 'here are the FACTS' or this is a FACT etc we all know by now you can automatically write it off as pure bullshit.
> Uncle Rapey wouldn't know a fact if it came and smashed his ankle.


right on. Honestly I did like a 30 second search and the top 3 sites that popped up were all different numbers. Didn't try to dig in and find a super reputable source or anything. 

Guess my point is that if you cherry pick your source the 30% could seem "factual"

I don't fact check most people on here but also take what most say with a grain of salt. Unless its @Joliver . If its him I just believe it as gospel.


----------



## GSgator

white ape said:


> Same. My wife doesn't trust the stock market so its only money I already had in or put in during the run up post start of covid.
> 
> We are switching to real estate but these big trusts are coming in and buying up homes like crazy and driving the prices up. George Soros doesn't think citizens should own property.





white ape said:


> Sorry. I wrote 36K. meaning 36,000. Plus a few hundred. didn't mean to be misleading.



Yea you will own nothing and like it. There driving out a huge population of ppl from homeownership. It’s easier to to manipulate the masses when there not invested in there country. 

I would love to see a stat on how many of those rioters in the summer of 2020 were mortgage paying home owners lol.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Nodus1 said:


> Is this a parody?


No...I don't think so.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Wrong again drunk uncle





white ape said:


> I went to do a search on this and many sites are giving drastically different percentages. One was as high as 17% from Russia and 16% from Ukraine to as low as 11% from Russia and 3% from Ukraine.











						Ukraine Invasion Threatens Global Wheat Supply
					

Russia and Ukraine together supply more than a quarter of the world’s wheat, and coming disruptions could fuel higher food prices and social unrest.




					www.google.com
				




According to this source, it's almost a third




Your sources
16+17=33%.

So close to one third is fairly accurate.

Even if a bad year is say 20%.  That's still one hell of a gut punch.


----------



## nissan11

According to my reputable source, farmers only, Russia and the Krain only account for 19% of worldwide grain production.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> According to my reputable source, farmers only, Russia and the Krain only account for 19% of worldwide grain production.


"Only"?   That's one hell of a lot bro.

Even so,
German source says 28+% on wheat alone. Nearly the same on corn.
Others have it from 15%-33%.

I think we can all agree it's a very significant amount.  Between close to a quarter or third of the entire world supply.





That means people will go hungry.  Many will suffer. 
It's bad news for sure and shouldn't be shrugged off nonchalantly.






Joe Bidens policy, "let them eat cake".  

"Bread rolls would become a bit more expensive here in Germany, but elsewhere people will die without enough food."- German source quoted above


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Ukraine Invasion Threatens Global Wheat Supply
> 
> 
> Russia and Ukraine together supply more than a quarter of the world’s wheat, and coming disruptions could fuel higher food prices and social unrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to this source, it's almost a third
> 
> View attachment 21132
> 
> 
> Your sources
> 16+17=33%.
> 
> So close to one third is fairly accurate.
> 
> Even if a bad year is say 20%.  That's still one hell of a gut punch.


yeah, its not close to a third and when it isn't why would you call it a FACT? Also, again, you get to decide which sources are accurate? Additionally you said Russia and Eastern Ukraine, please show me where someone has a breakdown of Eastern Ukraine and Russia that matches your alternative FACT.

It is a FACT that most of what you call a FACT is not a FACT. Why don't you just stop saying something is a FACT when you have no fucking clue? How about you just make a statement and don't preface it by saying it is a FACT because you don't know what FACTS are.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, its not close to a third and when it isn't why would you call it a FACT. Also, again, you get to decide which sources are accurate?
> It is a FACT that most of what you call a FACT is not a FACT. Why don't you just stop saying something is a FACT when you have no fucking clue? How about you just make a statement and don't preface it by saying it is a FACT because you don't know what FACTS are.



33% is one third chump.  

This source claims 35%   stop your stupid shit already


----------



## lifter6973

From your source idiot. That doesn't make it a fact. Reliable statistical sources have it much lower and you know it.
Also pay attention to what your dumb ass said.
Additionally you said Russia and Eastern Ukraine, please show me where someone has a breakdown of Eastern Ukraine and Russia that matches your alternative FACT.


----------



## nissan11

Someone answer my question about the Ukraine air force.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> Someone answer my question about the Ukraine air force.


@Hughinn is a fucking idiot and he misrepresents pretty much everything and then calls it a fact. Does that answer your ?


----------



## nissan11

lifter6973 said:


> @Hughinn is a fucking idiot and he misrepresents pretty much everything and then calls it a fact. Does that answer your ?


No


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> No


Sorry


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, its not close to a third and when it isn't why would you call it a FACT. Also, again, you get to decide which sources are accurate?
> It is a FACT that most of what you call a FACT is not a FACT. Why don't you just stop saying something is a FACT when you have no fucking clue? How about you just make a statement and don't preface it by saying it is a FACT because you don't know what FACTS are.



33% is one third chump. 

This source claims 35%   stop your stupid shit alr



View attachment 21136



lifter6973 said:


> From your source idiot. That doesn't make it a fact. Reliable statistical sources have it much lower and you know it.
> Also pay attention to what your dumb ass said.
> Additionally you said Russia and Eastern Ukraine, please show me where someone has a breakdown of Eastern Ukraine and Russia that matches your alternative FACT.



My god you are seriously a grotesque fool of inconceivable stupidity. 



You're officially back on ignore.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> 33% is one third chump.
> 
> This source claims 35%   stop your stupid shit alr
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21136
> 
> 
> 
> My god you are seriously a grotesque fool of inconceivable stupidity.
> 
> View attachment 21137
> 
> You're officially back on ignore.


You are officially a fool who didnt and couldnt respond to my ?
You still don't know what FACTS are idiot.


----------



## lifter6973

Funny story, the minute I saw Uncle Rapey @Hughinn saying it was a fact that 1/3 of grain production is in Eastern Ukraine and Russia I immediately called bullshit without knowing because that is the telltale sign of his bullshit when he prefaces with 'It is a fact'

I was confident he was wrong without even looking and I was right again. The ENTIRE Ukraine and Russia account for just under 19% of World Grain production (I didn't even limit to Eastern Ukraine like dipshit stated).
I'm telling you any time @Hughinn calls something a fact you can immediately call him out on it without even knowing because so far, 100% of the time, he is a fucking idiot and full of shit and he simply does not know what a FACT is.


----------



## DF

Hmmm, Bill is the largest private owner of farm land in the US..... Discuss   


Today, Bill Gates owns *242,000 acres of farmland in 19 states*. In addition, he owns 25,750 acres of transitional land and 1,234 acres of recreational land for total land holdings of 268,984 acres. His largest holding is in Louisiana (69,071 acres), followed by Arkansas (47,927 acres) and Arizona (25,750 acres).Aug 27, 2021


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Someone answer my question about the Ukraine air force.



I think you made a good point.

Even if they were given these airplanes and parts, they still have to get them into Ukrain and that could be difficult.

Aside from that, it seems too little too late to make a difference.  It certainly could've helped Ukraine during the invasion, but right now, they've pretty much lost in the sense that Russia already occupies the territory it wants and even if Ukraine could bomb those places, it's unclear they have enough ground forces left to actually take them back.

I'm in agreement with you.  I'm not sure it's going to make a big difference at this point either way.   Aside from bleeding Russia and helping the biden administration in it's long term proxy war and getting thousands more people killed in violent conflict


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I think you made a good point.
> 
> Even if they were given these airplanes and parts, they still have to get them into Ukrain and that could be difficult.
> 
> Aside from that, it seems too little too late to make a difference.  It certainly could've helped Ukraine during the invasion, but right now, they've pretty much lost in the sense that Russia already occupies the territory it wants and even if Ukraine could bomb those places, it's unclear they have enough ground forces left to actually take them back.
> 
> I'm in agreement with you.  I'm not sure it's going to make a big difference at this point either way


See why can't you make more posts like this? If you did, you wouldn't look like such a huge fool always saying things are facts when you are easily proven wrong and ignorant.
If you have to preface at all, dont say, this is a fact, say instead, this is my opinion based on this one article I believe, etc...
Or dont preface at all. Ever thought of that Ghetto Einstein?


----------



## Hughinn

DF said:


> Hmmm, Bill is the largest private owner of farm land in the US..... Discuss
> 
> 
> Today, Bill Gates owns *242,000 acres of farmland in 19 states*. In addition, he owns 25,750 acres of transitional land and 1,234 acres of recreational land for total land holdings of 268,984 acres. His largest holding is in Louisiana (69,071 acres), followed by Arkansas (47,927 acres) and Arizona (25,750 acres).Aug 27, 2021



That's actually pretty scary to me.


----------



## nissan11

Wait. So Bill owns all the farmland and Elon now owns the Twitter.
Anyone else connecting the dots?


----------



## GSgator

DF said:


> Hmmm, Bill is the largest private owner of farm land in the US..... Discuss
> 
> 
> Today, Bill Gates owns *242,000 acres of farmland in 19 states*. In addition, he owns 25,750 acres of transitional land and 1,234 acres of recreational land for total land holdings of 268,984 acres. His largest holding is in Louisiana (69,071 acres), followed by Arkansas (47,927 acres) and Arizona (25,750 acres).Aug 27, 2021


I can see how this plays out . Question is would it be for starvation  or  genetically altered food. I can tell you one thing he definitely isn’t  doing this to help mankind.


----------



## DF

nissan11 said:


> Wait. So Bill owns all the farmland and Elon now owns the Twitter.
> Anyone else connecting the dots?


Well, Fuk Twitter!  I can't imagine spending 44 billion on that shit.

But if you own the farm land.  As @Hughinn said it's pretty scary.


----------



## DF

You guys want to know something else scary.  Do you know about the world seed bank in the Arctic?  

It's exactly what you think.  It's a dooms day seed storage facility.  The very scary thing is who contributes to that seed bank.

I'll share a link here:





__





						Supporters - Crop Trust
					

Supporters- Crop Trust - Securing our food, forever




					www.croptrust.org
				




If you dig a bit deeper you'll find Monsanto in there somewhere.  And you can see Old Bill Gates is there too...hmmmm


----------



## Hughinn

DF said:


> Well, Fuk Twitter!  I can't imagine spending 44 billion on that shit.
> 
> But if you own the farm land.  As @Hughinn said it's pretty scary.



Hey, the way I see it. 



I can turn Twitter off. 

But I gotta eat.


----------



## nissan11

'Can' you 'turn off' twitter?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Wait. So Bill owns all the farmland and Elon now owns the Twitter.
> Anyone else connecting the dots?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> 'Can' you 'turn off' twitter?



I don't use Twitter anyway.


----------



## nissan11

Me either, but I bet you hear about it in the next week on the FM, in the fight club store, at work, etc.


----------



## Hughinn

DF said:


> You guys want to know something else scary.  Do you know about the world seed bank in the Arctic?
> 
> It's exactly what you think.  It's a dooms day seed storage facility.  The very scary thing is who contributes to that seed bank.
> 
> I'll share a link here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporters - Crop Trust
> 
> 
> Supporters- Crop Trust - Securing our food, forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.croptrust.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dig a bit deeper you'll find Monsanto in there somewhere.  And you can see Old Bill Gates is there too...hmmmm



I read this book years back.
https://www.amazon.com/Naked-Ape-Superspecies-Humanity-Eco-Crisis/dp/155365031X.

There's alot in there about Monsanto and the current push for GMO crops and it's potential long term effects.

Pretty scary stuff actually.

After reading it, I only buy and grow heirloom vegtables and pay attention to GMO labels.  

Did you know some tomatoes have fish genes in them?


----------



## Hughinn

......


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I read this book years back.
> https://www.amazon.com/Naked-Ape-Superspecies-Humanity-Eco-Crisis/dp/155365031X.
> 
> There's alot in there about Monsanto and the current push for GMO crops and it's potential long term effects.
> 
> Pretty scary stuff actually.
> 
> After reading it, I only buy and grow heirloom vegtables and pay attention to GMO labels.
> 
> Did you know some tomatoes have fish genes in them?


You are getting better.  I am surprised you didn't say, 'it is a fact tomatoes have fish genes in them."  This is something you are typically known to do, bend the truth and misrepresent.


----------



## nissan11

How do I get my seed in to this arctic bank?


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> I read this book years back.
> https://www.amazon.com/Naked-Ape-Superspecies-Humanity-Eco-Crisis/dp/155365031X.
> 
> There's alot in there about Monsanto and the current push for GMO crops and it's potential long term effects.
> 
> Pretty scary stuff actually.
> 
> After reading it, I only buy and grow heirloom vegtables and pay attention to GMO labels.
> 
> Did you know some tomatoes have fish genes in them?


This looks like a damn good read. Got one on the way thanks Hugh


----------



## nissan11

Percy Vs Goliath is a good docu movie about Monsanto and GMO seed.


----------



## DF

nissan11 said:


> How do I get my seed in to this arctic bank?


We are hoping that the line stops with you @nissan11


----------



## Hughinn

In 2014 after the US government coup in Ukraine I was wondering what led them to ban the use of the Russian language in schools and public places.

I'm trying to understand why and what they were thinking.  Who decided it was a good idea and why. 

They had to know what kind of response that would invoke from the ethnic Russian population in Eastern Ukraine.

This guy.  Yuri Michalchyshyn was appointed "Minister of propoganda" in the US installed puppet government in Ukraine.




__





						Svoboda Nazi Apologist Quits Party to Become Head of Security Service Propaganda
					

One of the most notorious Ukrainian members of parliament for the far-right party ‘Svoboda,’ Yuri Michalchyshyn, quits the party so that he can become head of the propaganda and analysis of the Ukraine Security Service, SBU. Mikhalchyshyn is an open nazi apologist holding an honorary medal of...



					www.transcend.org
				




I'm looking for the connection here , but I'm thinking it's a safe bet this guy is connected to Azov battalion Chiefs who are part of the ukranian military.

I'm trying to figure out why these people started a civil war in Donbas if anyone else wants to research it also.    I'm certain there's a connection here.

Watch this. 

These guys don't answer to zelensky.  They do what they want.









						Zelensky Visited the Ukrainian Nazi Battalions in the Donbass "Gray Zone"
					






					www.stalkerzone.org


----------



## Cochino

Hughinn said:


> Excellent point.  Ukraine also for that matter.
> 
> Couple that to the fact that nearly one third of the world's grain is grown in eastern Ukraine and Russia so those fields aren't getting planted because of the war and it looks like a perfect storm.


It's affecting US farmers as well and will only get worse. We were experiencing shortages before the war and the price has quadrupled.  I only put out half the fertilizer I normally would. Some haven't and won't put out any. Less crop yield will equal higher prices and shortages of food.


----------



## JuiceTrain

When does this shxt hit stores...



Can't go wrong with Bill Gates/Microsoft meat


----------



## Cochino

white ape said:


> Yeah but what percentage of that grain would have gone to the US anyway?
> 
> We probably export our grain and import others grain because it makes us more money...
> 
> What I am trying to say is that we can produce enough grain for ourselves but I image we sell most of it and import cheaper grain.


No that's not the way it works. Grain is a global market and the US exports way more than it imports.

Yes we can produce enough for ourselves, but you are going to be paying even more than you are now for food .

 Most US Farmers simply don't have the budget to pay for the higher input costs due to the drastic rise in fertilizer, chemicals, equipment and fuel. The markets are at a record high and will rise higher. This will all be passed down to the consumer.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> No that's not the way it works. Grain is a global market and the US exports way more than it imports.
> 
> Yes we can produce enough for ourselves, but you are going to be paying even more than you are now for food .
> 
> Most US Farmers simply don't have the budget to pay for the higher input costs due to the drastic rise in fertilizer, chemicals, equipment and fuel. The markets are at a record high and will rise higher. This will all be passed down to the consumer.



The fighting won't be over what it costs anymore. 

It'll be over who eats and who doesn't.

And it didn't have to come to this. I really believe western leaders wanted this.


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> From your source idiot. That doesn't make it a fact. Reliable statistical sources have it much lower and you know it.
> Also pay attention to what your dumb ass said.
> Additionally you said Russia and Eastern Ukraine, please show me where someone has a breakdown of Eastern Ukraine and Russia that matches your alternative FACT.


I can tell you as a farmer, Russia grows enough grain to affect the world market. The US does as well.


----------



## Hughinn

I was also wondering.
Since pretty much every foreign policy expert of the past forty years all said NATO expansion was a bad idea and would lead to war with Russia.

Asked myself, "why the fuck did Joe Biden push it"?   If all these experts were telling him not to do it, then why did he?  Who exactly was for it?  And why?

Aside from my friend @Nodus1 that seems to believe there's some type of moral issues involved, who else thinks it's a good thing? And why?  Certainly not some type of morality, so why?

Here's what I found.   A lobby group called "US Committee to expand NATO"





__





						U.S. Committee on NATO - Militarist Monitor
					

Founded to push for the expansion of NATO after the end of the Cold War, the U.S. Committee on NATO was a neoconservative-led initiative closely tied to key Republican Party figures.




					militarist-monitor.org
				




The founder is this guy named Bruce Jackson.   So who the fuck is Bruce Jackson? And why would he fund a lobby committee to expand NATO?

Well, it turns out, Bruce Jackson is/was an executive at the biggest defense contractor in Washington DC, Lockheed Martin.  And leader of several DC think tanks.  Deep state guy.






__





						Bruce P. Jackson - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				





NATO expansion and arms races are huge gold mines for people like Bruce Jackson and Joe Biden.

But it doesn't stop there. Jackson has a consulting firm with his vice president  Katrina Krasovsky. Widow of  Anatoly Krasovsky.  A US government backed presidential candidate and state department asset assinated in Belarus in 1999

Widow  Krasovsky was a ukranian national


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I was also wondering.
> Since pretty much every foreign policy expert of the past forty years all said NATO expansion was a bad idea and would lead to war with Russia.
> 
> Asked myself, "why the fuck did Joe Biden push it"?   If all these experts were telling him not to do it, then why did he?  Who exactly was for it?  And why?
> 
> Aside from my friend @Nodus1 that seems to believe there's some type of moral issues involved, who else thinks it's a good thing?
> 
> Here's what I found.   A lobby group called "US Committee to expand NATO"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Committee on NATO - Militarist Monitor
> 
> 
> Founded to push for the expansion of NATO after the end of the Cold War, the U.S. Committee on NATO was a neoconservative-led initiative closely tied to key Republican Party figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> militarist-monitor.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The founder is this guy named Bruce Jackson.   So who the fuck is Bruce Jackson? And why would he fund a lobby committee to expand NATO?
> 
> Well, it turns out, Bruce Jackson is/was an executive at the biggest defense contractor in Washington DC, Lockheed Martin.  And leader of several DC think tanks.  Deep state guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce P. Jackson - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a personal aquaintence of Joe Biden
> 
> NATO expansion and arms races are huge gold mines for people like Bruce Jackson and Joe Biden.


I guess I can't read between the lines.

Since you are obviously convinced Joe Biden is doing this for personal economic gain, can you provide some more specific data on how much money he has made since this Ukraine conflict has started, and exactly how? And I'm not asking for the generic republican conspiracy answer. Give us specific US dollars numbers with a few reputable sources confirming those numbers.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I guess I can't read between the lines.
> 
> Since you are obviously convinced Joe Biden is doing this for personal economic gain, can you provide some more specific data on how much money he has made since this Ukraine conflict has started, and exactly how? And I'm not asking for the generic republican conspiracy answer. Give us specific US dollars numbers with a few reputable sources confirming those numbers.




I don't have any doubt this was orchestrated by western leadership fir economic gains.

You're not going to listen to me anyway, because you're going to believe whatever you want to believe regardless of what you see.

Besides.  I'm still looking into this and asking questions myself.  I don't have all the answers.

But it looks like NATO expansion policy was bought by defence contractors lobbying groups.    

That lobby money obviously outweighed the advice on foreign policy people like Joe Biden were getting


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> I don't have any doubt this was orchestrated by western leadership fir economic gains.
> 
> You're not going to listen to me anyway, because you're going to believe whatever you want to believe regardless of what you see.
> 
> Besides.  I'm still looking into this and asking questions myself.  I don't have all the answers.


Real talk: i don't discredit anything you post. I feel like I have learned a ton reading what you write That is why I have kind of stopped posting. I feel like the conversation has reached the point that it is over my head
But, I am still going to ask quetions if I feel like a specific topic has been neglected or there is a lack of supporting evidence. Isn't that what you would want me to do?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Real talk: i don't discredit anything you post. I feel like I have learned a ton reading what you write That is why I have kind of stopped posting. I feel like the conversation has reached the point that it is over my head
> But, I am still going to ask quetions if I feel like a specific topic has been neglected or there is a lack of supporting evidence. Isn't that what you would want me to do?



Yes it is. It's always good to ask questions.

I just don't have the answers right now bro.  And we probably won't for years.

But I'm just sort of linking up some connections in my spare time right now and trying to figure it out myself and I'm not there yet.

It's certain to me at this point somebody wanted this.  I'm just looking for why.  And had a small bit of progress tonight.

This Jackson guy pumped alot of money into Washington DC to expand NATO.  This money came from defense contractors.    Jackson was also a big wig for Lockheed at the time and had a "consulting firm" with the widow of  Anatoly Krasovsky.   A US state department asset assinated in Belarus in the late 90s.  Widow Krasovsky I believe is the link between Jackson, Ukraine and Biden.  But I haven't found the exact connection yet.

I'm a working man too and this research is just an idle time hobby lol.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Yes it is. It's always good to ask questions.
> 
> I just don't have the answers right now bro.  And we probably won't for years.
> 
> But I'm just sort of linking up some connections in my spare time right now and trying to figure it out myself and I'm not there yet.
> 
> It's certain to me at this point somebody wanted this.  I'm just looking for why.  And had a small bit of progress tonight.
> 
> This Jackson guy pumped alot of money into Washington DC to expand NATO.  This money came from defense contractors.    Jackson was also a big wig for Lockheed at the time and had a "consulting firm" with the widow of  Anatoly Krasovsky.   A US state department asset assinated in Belarus in the late 90s.  Widow Krasovsky I believe is the link between Jackson, Ukraine and Biden.  But I haven't found the exact connection yet.
> 
> I'm a working man too and this research is just an idle time hobby lol.


That's a perfectly acceptable answer to me.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Real talk: i don't discredit anything you post. I feel like I have learned a ton reading what you write That is why I have kind of stopped posting. I feel like the conversation has reached the point that it is over my head
> But, I am still going to ask quetions if I feel like a specific topic has been neglected or there is a lack of supporting evidence. Isn't that what you would want me to do?


But the way bro. 

No conversation is ever over your head as long as you keep your mind open.

You're a sharp guy in your own way and you'll figure out whatever you put your mind to. 

You can always asked me questions and let me know when I'm wrong.  I appreciate it


----------



## lifter6973

Cochino said:


> I can tell you as a farmer, Russia grows enough grain to affect the world market. The US does as well.


I know that but the idiot's inability to understand math coupled with his cherry picking of unreliable sources that don't have the real data makes his statement false, yet he continues to call it fact because he is ignorant.
Near 1/4 production between Ukraine and Russia is def significant and stings. Uncle Rapey keeps trying to say it is a fact that Eastern Ukraine and Russia account for 1/3 of the world's grain.

He apparently flunked geography too because even in one of his responses, it showed southern and eastern Ukraine produce the most wheat in Ukraine. He seems to think Southern Ukraine is a part of Eastern Ukraine. He posted this and thought it was proving me wrong. Instead it further proves what an idiot @Hughinn is.

If he was wrong once or twice calling things facts, that would be one thing. I'm telling you any time he prefaces with this is a fact or the facts are etc.... you don't even have to look before responding, its bullshit. He's been proven wrong over and over every time he does that.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> But the way bro.
> 
> No conversation is ever over your head as long as you keep your mind open.
> 
> You're a sharp guy in your own way and you'll figure out whatever you put your mind to.
> 
> You can always asked me questions and let me know when I'm wrong.  I appreciate it


Here's a clue, Any time YOU claim something is a fact, we ALL know you are wrong.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I don't have any doubt this was orchestrated by western leadership fir economic gains.
> 
> You're not going to listen to me anyway, because you're going to believe whatever you want to believe regardless of what you see.
> 
> Besides.  I'm still looking into this and asking questions myself.  I don't have all the answers.
> 
> But it looks like NATO expansion policy was bought by defence contractors lobbying groups.
> 
> That lobby money obviously outweighed the advice on foreign policy people like Joe Biden were getting


LOL @ you don't have all the answers. YOU don't have any answers.
Googling shit and believing what fits your agenda while someone else does not see it your way does not mean they believe something different regardless of what they see.
It means they see other evidence you don't see and don't believe in all the ignorant shit you believe in.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> But the way bro.
> 
> No conversation is ever over your head as long as you keep your mind open.
> 
> You're a sharp guy in your own way and you'll figure out whatever you put your mind to.
> 
> You can always asked me questions and let me know when I'm wrong.  I appreciate it


Do you realize what a hypocrite you are?  Unbelievable you would even state the second sentence. You are one of the most closed minded tunnel vision people I have come across. 

Why don't you take your own advice? You can start by not stating ideas or things you choose to believe in are facts. It's a bad look for you. If you really want to debate, clean that bush league shit up then I might take you seriously. 
I win every time you lie about your so called facts.


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> I know that but the idiot's inability to understand math coupled with his cherry picking of unreliable sources that don't have the real data makes his statement false, yet he continues to call it fact because he is ignorant.
> Near 1/4 production between Ukraine and Russia is def significant and stings. Uncle Rapey keeps trying to say it is a fact that Eastern Ukraine and Russia account for 1/3 of the world's grain.
> 
> He apparently flunked geography too because even in one of his responses, it showed southern and eastern Ukraine produce the most wheat in Ukraine. He seems to think Southern Ukraine is a part of Eastern Ukraine. He posted this and thought it was proving me wrong. Instead it further proves what an idiot @Hughinn is.
> 
> If he was wrong once or twice calling things facts, that would be one thing. I'm telling you any time he prefaces with this is a fact or the facts are etc.... you don't even have to look before responding, its bullshit. He's been proven wrong over and over every time he does that.


I think it really depends on the year. Percentages will vary.  There are a lot of factors involved. You have the US, Canada, Mexico and Central America. 

If Russia has a good year and let's say the US and/or the other countries have an average to  bad crop, then yes 1/3 or better is certainly possible.

If they have an average year and everyone else has a good year then maybe the provide 10, 15-20%.

The fact is they are a major player in the world grain market.

Having said that, nobody can really say how much of a Percentage anyone really contributes. I guess you could go on a 10 year average.  Just off the top of my head that might put them anywhere from 20-30 percent.

I'll do some digging when I get a chance. USDA website would probably provide that information.

Edit: China is a major factor as well. They don't export but they do import a large amount.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Do you realize what a hypocrite you are?  Unbelievable you would even state the second sentence. You are one of the most closed minded tunnel vision people I have come across.
> 
> Why don't you take your own advice? You can start by not stating ideas or things you choose to believe in are facts. It's a bad look for you. If you really want to debate, clean that bush league shit up then I might take you seriously.
> I win every time you lie about your so called facts.



You got problems bud.

You need to chill out.   Maybe get laid or something. 

Whatever you're on, cut back a little bit.


----------



## Hughinn

Cochino said:


> I think it really depends on the year. Percentages will vary.  There are a lot of factors involved. You have the US, Canada, Mexico and Central America.
> 
> If Russia has a good year and let's say the US and/or the other countries have an average to  bad crop, then yes 1/3 or better is certainly possible.
> 
> If they have an average year and everyone else has a good year then maybe the provide 10, 15-20%.
> 
> The fact is they are a major player in the world grain market.
> 
> Having said that, nobody can really say how much of a Percentage anyone really contributes. I guess you could go on a 10 year average.  Just off the top of my head that might put them anywhere from 20-30 percent.
> 
> I'll do some digging when I get a chance. USDA website would probably provide that information.
> 
> Edit: China is a major factor as well. They don't export but they do import a large amount.



Correct me if I'm wrong.  But doesn't China import soybeans, pecans, and vegtable oil in large amounts from American farmers?

Even pork and beef I believe.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> You got problems bud.
> 
> You need to chill out.   Maybe get laid or something.
> 
> Whatever you're on, cut back a little bit.


LOL- probably all of this is true


----------



## Cochino

Hughinn said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.  But doesn't China import soybeans, pecans, and vegtable oil in large amounts from American farmers?
> 
> Even pork and beef I believe.


Locally we ship corn, cotton and grain sorghum.  Out of the northern ports corn, soybeans, wheat. I'm sure I missed some things, but those are probably the major crops.


----------



## white ape

Cochino said:


> No that's not the way it works. Grain is a global market and the US exports way more than it imports.
> 
> Yes we can produce enough for ourselves, but you are going to be paying even more than you are now for food .
> 
> Most US Farmers simply don't have the budget to pay for the higher input costs due to the drastic rise in fertilizer, chemicals, equipment and fuel. The markets are at a record high and will rise higher. This will all be passed down to the consumer.


Wheat is subsidized right? So even with increase price to consumers the farmer will still just be getting by. 

As always, the broker in the middle will be the winner.


----------



## Swiper.

lifter6973 said:


> LOL- probably all of this is true



Are you off your meds again?


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> I would personally think these sanctions will really unpopular really fast.
> 
> @Nodus1 disagrees and I'm curious to hear his reasoning why.


The sanctions may prove to be unpopular in Europe. Or they may not. But germane to your argument about European leaders unwillingness to continue to support Ukraine's war effort against Russia, it seems officials from 40 countries have met in Germany and have indeed committed to greater military support.

https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-61224804









						Ukraine war: Ukraine can hit Russia with UK weapons - minister
					

James Heappey says it is acceptable for Western weapons to be used to disrupt Russian supply lines.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> The sanctions may prove to be unpopular in Europe. Or they may not. But germane to your argument about European leaders unwillingness to continue to support Ukraine's war effort against Russia, it seems officials from 40 countries have met in Germany and have indeed committed to greater military support.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-61224804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine war: Ukraine can hit Russia with UK weapons - minister
> 
> 
> James Heappey says it is acceptable for Western weapons to be used to disrupt Russian supply lines.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com



I guess we'll have to see if support for the sanctions endure in Europe. 

The other thing is, sending arms to Ukraine to prolong the war instead of making some kind of diplomatic efforts to stop it can only stay popular as long as the narrative holds that Putin is Satan and must be purged from humanity to save us all from the afflictions we've caused ourselves. 

No telling if that hold out or not.


----------



## Joliver

white ape said:


> Get out of town! I did not see that. What would the odds of that be? Where the heck is @Joliver ? I also need an explanation of why my stocks were dropping off at the start of the war due to oil prices rising and now my stocks are dropping because the price of oil is dropping? I should have pulled my 401K money out at the end of 2021 and taken the early withdrawal hit...



The fed keeps rattling that 50 basis point interest rate hike over everyone's heads. That scares everyone.

Plus the further bifurcation of the world is a thing. The US losing market share and economic hegemony is real. Russia exported more oil last month than the same month a year prior. "Mixed oil of unknown origin and destination" has become a method of international trade. Some EU countries paying in rubles. The market in Russia has stabilized and interest rates were recommended to be lowered. This is important because it's the first time I can remember when US sanctions didn't lead to economic doom.

Plus...the Moldova was attacked by the Ukrainians (if you believe the Russians) or by false flag (if you believe the Americans/Ukrainians). No matter who you believe, another sovereign has been included in the hostilities--thus making a WW3 type scenario a bit more likely than yesterday.









						Tensions surge after breakaway Moldovan region reports attacks
					

Ukraine accused Moscow on Tuesday of trying to drag Moldova's breakaway region of Transdniestria into its war on Kyiv after authorities in the Moscow-backed region said they had been targeted by a series of attacks.




					www.reuters.com
				




At any rate...this is why the market sucks so much donkey dick. It's flat at best...the rallies are on low volume...the drops are on higher volume.


----------



## Hughinn

@Nodus1  , you might be right my friend.  I see it.  The writing on the wall. The mob. The swarm.

The mainstream media narrative I watched tonight reminds me of the odepius rex story. Among so many others in history. 

The mob has identified the one who has sinned and thusly is responsible for all of the inequity and evil in the world and now must suffer and pay to the mob for the world to be cleansed. So hath spoken the holy leadership...

Like the strange old woman on the edge of town in Salem that had to burn to save the colony.
Or the blind beggar who was blamed for the plague and must be stoned to death to appease the gods and stop the people's suffering from circumstances they've caused themselves.

The modern scapegoat.

Leftist thugs, warmongers and neo cons pretend they're more civilized than the religious zealots of antiquity.

But this is the same old shit.    The Boogeyman, the witch, the beggar, the bad orange man.  Etc, etc,etc that must be punished for them to escape suffering they've brought on themselves.

It's just wretched.

I'm not a particularly religious man.  And I can't stop this insanity.  But I'm goddamn sure not going to join in.

Anyone else?


----------



## GSgator

Final Warning: If You Use This Type of Bank, Do This Now | Glenn Beck | POLITICS | Rubin Report
					

Dave Rubin of “The Rubin Report” shares Glenn Beck’s warning about America’s large banks, why you should invest in your local bank, and how you can build your resilience and well being in this special




					rumble.com


----------



## Hughinn

Here's secretary of state blinken saying basically that Russia has no right to dictate ukranian foreign policy. 




Here's US state department asset Kurt Campbell, who works for blinken saying that the US has decided the foreign policy of the Solomon islands cannot include any sort of military treaty with the Chinese government. 





But, but, but....I thought it was a moral issue?   Weren't we told Russia didn't have that right?

Oh well, I guess that rule doesn't apply to the US.


----------



## Hughinn

The only argument against the observation that the US/NATO/Ukraine power structure could easily have prevented this war with a few low-cost diplomatic concessions is "Actually Putin would have invaded anyway because he's a cartoon supervillain who does evil things for no reason." 

I actually watched some MSNBC.


----------



## Yano

Even in the middle of a war , the Hardbass must go on !!


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Pervy-Joe the child-sniffer shit his pants today yet?


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> Even in the middle of a war , the Hardbass must go on !!



You know, you've got a really sick sort of glee over people dying unnecessarily in a war our own government instigated.    Saying shit like "kill all the Russian people" is just fucked up.  Some really ignorant ass Yankee bullshit to me.  I just don't get it man. 

Separate development:

I've discovered that the Ukrainian detachment that started the civil war in Donbas here.









						Ukrainian Nationalist Volunteers Committing 'ISIS-Style' War Crimes
					

Images of what appeared to be the severed heads of two hostages circulated on social media, after a report by Amnesty International accused both sides of war crimes




					www.newsweek.com
				




Had US federal government funding

The group that did the beheading (Aidar Battalion), as well as the neo-Nazi Azov Battalion, Dnipro 1 & Dnipro 2, and others were funded by the oligarch & regional governor, Ihor Kolomoisky - patron of Zelensky and, according to reports, owner of Burisma when it bought the Bidens.

Ihor kolomoisky is a ukranian ogliarch
Kolomoisky owned the TV station that aired the show that made Zelensky famous, convinced him to run for president, funded his campaign, and provided his personal lawyer and other staff to run his campaign. So yes, patron.





Not cool.


----------



## Nodus1

Yano said:


> Even in the middle of a war , the Hardbass must go on !!


There's nothing more annoying than europop.

Oh, wait...


Hughinn said:


> So go on cheering for the bloodthirsty bastards you think are patron saints of "saving democracy".


Well yeah, if you want to reduce this to some kind of sporting event, I'll cheer for them over the bloodthirsty invading horde.


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> There's nothing more annoying than europop.
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> Well yeah, if you want to reduce this to some kind of sporting event, I'll cheer for them over the bloodthirsty invading horde.


At this point I just simply disregard almost everything he posts as it is pure bullshit. It is funny how he can twist things though. I keep reading to see what stupid thing he says next and who is he going to try to argue with next.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> There's nothing more annoying than europop.
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> Well yeah, if you want to reduce this to some kind of sporting event, I'll cheer for them over the bloodthirsty invading horde.


Except for who's the bloodthirsty horde?
Our leadership instigated this and keeps it going.

So exactly what is your cheering on?  Except needless death and destruction?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Except for who's the bloodthirsty horde?
> Our leadership instigated this and keeps it going.


Wrong


----------



## Robdjents

173 fucking pages🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## lifter6973

Robdjents said:


> 173 fucking pages🤦🏻‍♂️


What is your point? I read a few articles recently and now I know more than anyone in the World about this War. I know who started it and more importantly I know exactly how every Ukranian feels about this war.
It is my duty to spread my superior knowledge to all every time I google something that fits my agenda. It is also my duty to argue with anyone who disagrees with me and let them know everything I say is a FACT. 173 pages is just a start brah.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I'm afraid I am unable to kick any of these ladies out of my bed...









						'Sisters for Victory' don nurses' outfits with Russian 'Z' emblem
					

Russian social media influencers and models posed by tanks dressed in nurses' uniforms and donning the Z sign in a crude effort to boost war propaganda in snaps for Instagram.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Except for who's the bloodthirsty horde?
> Our leadership instigated this and keeps it going.
> 
> So exactly what is your cheering on?  Except needless death and destruction?


Bloodthirsty _invading _horde is what I said. 

I think you know who that is.


Skullcrusher said:


> I'm afraid I am unable to kick any of these ladies out of my bed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Sisters for Victory' don nurses' outfits with Russian 'Z' emblem
> 
> 
> Russian social media influencers and models posed by tanks dressed in nurses' uniforms and donning the Z sign in a crude effort to boost war propaganda in snaps for Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Stay classy, Russia.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Bloodthirsty _invading _horde is what I said.
> 
> I think you know who that is.
> 
> Stay classy, Russia.




No, actually I don't know who that is, and I wanted you to explain yourself instead of making vague innuendo. 

Because with ukranian Nazi battalions beheading Russians while they invade communities in Donbass.  Other ukranian forces calling for the castration of Russian POWs, then the Russian propoganda you posted (very similar to the USO propoganda of our own in Vietnam and WW2) on top of the fact that our government keeps pouring money and weapons into this mess while our president howls insults and encouragement for this senseless violence.  

It looks to me like pretty much all parties involved in this mess are "bloodthirsty hordes".   

So that's why your statement puzzle's me.

I thought we've went over the cartoon character bad guys vs good guys thing already.  You really haven't made a logical coherent argument against the observation that the US/NATO/Ukraine power structure could easily have prevented this war with a few low-cost diplomatic concessions except "Actually Putin would have invaded anyway because he's a cartoon supervillain who does evil things for no reason."

They all look like a bloodthirsty horde to me.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> At this point I just simply disregard almost everything he posts as it is pure bullshit. It is funny how he can twist things though. I keep reading to see what stupid thing he says next and who is he going to try to argue with next.



I don't think anyone can beat you out of the "posting stupid meaningless shit" champion. 

You prove you own it with almost every post.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> No, actually I don't know who that is, and I wanted you to explain yourself instead of making vague innuendo.
> 
> Because with ukranian Nazi battalions beheading Russians while they invade communities in Donbass.  Other ukranian forces calling for the castration of Russian POWs, then the Russian propoganda you posted (very similar to the USO propoganda of our own in Vietnam and WW2) on top of the fact that our government keeps pouring money and weapons into this mess while our president howls insults and encouragement for this senseless violence.
> 
> It looks to me like pretty much all parties involved in this mess are "bloodthirsty hordes".
> 
> So that's why your statement puzzle's me.
> 
> I thought we've went over the cartoon character bad guys vs good guys thing already.  You really haven't made a logical coherent argument against the observation that the US/NATO/Ukraine power structure could easily have prevented this war with a few low-cost diplomatic concessions except "Actually Putin would have invaded anyway because he's a cartoon supervillain who does evil things for no reason."
> 
> They all look like a bloodthirsty horde to me.


No good guys here, but the ones fighting off the Russian invaders are the least bad.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> No good guys here, but the ones fighting off the Russian invaders are the least bad.



By what reasonable standards?









						Yes, It's True. Evidence of Genocide & Crimes Against Humanity Towards Russians in Ukraine - Business Game Changers
					

Ukraine Supported Genocide Against Russians - Here is the Evidence: Business Game Changers w/ Sarah Westall - Big Issues, Innovation, Disruption



					sarahwestall.com
				




That statement certainly isn't factually based.  

Of course if you're just saying it's your opinion, then you're entitled to that.  I respect that.

I'm just of the opinion that two wrongs don't make a right and I'd rather see our leadership trying to bolster and propogate a peaceful end to this, rather than to keep throwing fuel on the fire. 

I feel like that might at least seperate our own side from the "bloodthirsty hordes" somewhat.  Instead of joining them to create more human suffering for selfish reasons.

Of course, that's just my opinion. 
I hope you in turn, can respect that.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> By what reasonable standards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, It's True. Evidence of Genocide & Crimes Against Humanity Towards Russians in Ukraine - Business Game Changers
> 
> 
> Ukraine Supported Genocide Against Russians - Here is the Evidence: Business Game Changers w/ Sarah Westall - Big Issues, Innovation, Disruption
> 
> 
> 
> sarahwestall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That statement certainly isn't factually based.
> 
> Of course if you're just saying it's your opinion, then you're entitled to that.  I respect that.
> 
> I'm just of the opinion that two wrongs don't make a right and I'd rather see our leadership trying to bolster and propogate a peaceful end to this, rather than to keep throwing fuel on the fire.
> 
> I feel like that might at least seperate our own side from the "bloodthirsty hordes" somewhat.  Instead of joining them to create more human suffering for selfish reasons.
> 
> Of course, that's just my opinion.
> I hope you in turn, can respect that.


Yep, it's my opinion. And I think support for a nation attempting to transition into First-World status, fighting off foreign invaders, has a fairly solid foundation, regardless of your hand picked anecdotes, factual or not.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I don't think anyone can beat you out of the "posting stupid meaningless shit" champion.
> 
> You prove you own it with almost every post.


Is that a fact coming from an uneducated dipshit wannabe google scholar who thinks everything he can find that fits his pre-conceived opinion is a fact?
GTFOH you joke wannabe tough guy with your broken body dumb ass.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

We get it you hide behind a thin veil that you love America while shitting on it and you support Russia while hating Ukraine. It's ok you can be honest. 

Shit 👠


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> We get it you hide behind a thin veil that you love America while shitting on it and you support Russia while hating Ukraine. It's ok you can be honest.
> 
> Shit 👠


 on Uncle Rapey.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Yep, it's my opinion. And I think support for a nation attempting to transition into First-World status, fighting off foreign invaders, has a fairly solid foundation, regardless of your hand picked anecdotes, factual or not.



Fair enough.

I just see both Ukraine and Russia as trying to transition to first world status.

And I see our own leadership playing them against each other and using the Ukrain as a pawn to trounce a would be economic rival for their own selfish reasons.

They've openly said it.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> By what reasonable standards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, It's True. Evidence of Genocide & Crimes Against Humanity Towards Russians in Ukraine - Business Game Changers
> 
> 
> Ukraine Supported Genocide Against Russians - Here is the Evidence: Business Game Changers w/ Sarah Westall - Big Issues, Innovation, Disruption
> 
> 
> 
> sarahwestall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That statement certainly isn't factually based.
> 
> Of course if you're just saying it's your opinion, then you're entitled to that.  I respect that.
> 
> I'm just of the opinion that two wrongs don't make a right and I'd rather see our leadership trying to bolster and propogate a peaceful end to this, rather than to keep throwing fuel on the fire.
> 
> I feel like that might at least seperate our own side from the "bloodthirsty hordes" somewhat.  Instead of joining them to create more human suffering for selfish reasons.
> 
> Of course, that's just my opinion.
> I hope you in turn, can respect that.


You can't be serious. The hypocrisy has run wild in you Uncle Rapey. Out of anyone here, YOU should never give anyone shit for stating something that makes it look like they think it is a fact.

You literally have been proven wrong over and over prefacing your stupid opinions by saying, it is a fact, these are the facts, etc.

You have no room to be giving anyone lectures on fact vs opinion.
You wouldn't know a fact if it crushed your gimp ankle again.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> We get it you hide behind a thin veil that you love America while shitting on it and you support Russia while hating Ukraine. It's ok you can be honest.
> 
> Shit 👠



I don't care about Ukraine or Russia. 

I care about my own leadership doing malevolent and evil shit to enrich themselves in the name of my country.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I don't care about Ukraine or Russia.
> 
> I care about my own leadership doing malevolent and evil shit to enrich themselves in the name of my country.


We know, you care so much that all you do about it is try to spread misinformation on UGBB or have you actually done anything else about it other than bitch and try to force your opinion on others here?

Any debate you get in here you simply have lost before you started. You need a mindset change and a reality check especially on facts if you want to be taken seriously by anyone who is educated and can see through your shit.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I just see both Ukraine and Russia as trying to transition to first world status.
> 
> And I see our own leadership playing them against each other and using the Ukrain as a pawn to trounce a would be economic rival for their own selfish reasons.


A reasonable analysis, but you have to acknowledge that Russia stepped into this pile of shit by choice, and using the same "Russia warned that it would not accept Ukrainian movements towards NATO" rationale, the US/EU warned that a Russian invasion of Ukraine would trigger consequences. Of course the US could have handled this better, and with different leadership I think it would have, but this is the current lay of the land, no matter how we wish it were different.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> We get it you hide behind a thin veil that you love America while shitting on it and you support Russia while hating Ukraine. It's ok you can be honest.
> 
> Shit 👠


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hughinn said:


> I don't care about Ukraine or Russia.
> 
> I care about my own leadership doing malevolent and evil shit to enrich themselves in the name of my country.


You've certainly displayed the opposite of that statement.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> A reasonable analysis, but you have to acknowledge that Russia stepped into this pile of shit by choice, and using the same "Russia warned that it would not accept Ukrainian movements towards NATO" rationale, the US/EU warned that a Russian invasion of Ukraine would trigger consequences. Of course the US could have handled this better, and with different leadership I think it would have, but this is the current lay of the land, no matter how we wish it were different.



Sure, I agree.
Russia made her decisions and is responsible for them.

But like you said, so is the US/Ukraine/NATO alliance.

Unfortunately, you're right. It's the current state of affairs. 

Let's both just hope all sides, or someone comes to thier senses some point very soon.

Edit: I agree with you 110% that if we had different leadership, this could have been avoided


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> You've certainly displayed the opposite of that statement.



By trying to understand both sides and wanting my own leadership to broker peace instead of agitate conflict?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Haha yeah ok. It's not Russias fault for invading another country, it's all nato and the us's fault and those damn dirty Ukrainian Nazis 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> Haha yeah ok. It's not Russias fault for invading another country, it's all nato and the us's fault and those damn dirty Ukrainian Nazis 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣



Both sides have their share of the blame here.  And there's plenty of it to go around.

I want my leadership to stop agitating war and funding a violent insurgency and start brokering peace.

Enough printing money and driving Americans into poverty to fuel a needless war in Europe for selfish reasons


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Oh yeah because Putin didn't have any choice but invade another country. Fuck out of here. 

He could have simply ignored all of this and he would have been fine.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

And if he felt threatened just build up his military along the boarders with more stations etc.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Ukraine joins NATO? So what. Nato isn't going to invade Russia and neither would Ukraine. You're a fool


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Putin is just a paranoid bully


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> Oh yeah because Putin didn't have any choice but invade another country. Fuck out of here.
> 
> He could have simply ignored all of this and he would have been fine.



Never said he didn't have a choice. 

And he's responsible for his choices.  

And we're responsible for Joe Bidens choices. 

I don't care if Pillsbury or general Mills sells ukranian wheat, or if the Ukrainian people do. 

I want my leadership to stop bankrupting our country so that rich American corporations can gain access to Ukranian resources.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Your tune is changing.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> Your tune is changing.


Never changed once. 

Always said the same thing from the beginning. 

No American involvement in the war.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> Oh yeah because Putin didn't have any choice but invade another country. Fuck out of here.
> 
> He could have simply ignored all of this and he would have been fine.



He ignored over five seperate rounds of NATO expansion.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Uuuuggggghhhh
There you are. See


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Ukraine joins NATO? So what. Nato isn't going to invade Russia and neither would Ukraine. *You're a fool*


Nailed it!


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Your tune is changing.


He lies about what his tune has been all along. He only sees his side which is US is more evil than Russia. Russia isnt that bad, Putin isn't that bad. Ukraine is corrupt and Democratic leadership enables them.

Since the beginning of time, Democrats are responsible for war in every other country (he googled docs to prove this 'fact'). If Trump were still in power, there would be no war anywhere in the world.

@Hughinn please don't play like you see both sides. You have tunnel vision and that is why you argue so much and state that your opinions are facts. You refuse to see any view but your own.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> Uuuuggggghhhh
> There you are. See



Sorry bud, the reality is the guy is not the Devil.

He's not a fine upstanding person by any means.  And to be fair, he's something of a dictator, and he's corrupt.

But Joe Biden is all of those things too.  And our own government is corrupt.

Putin definitely deserves his share of the blame in this, as I've said all along.

But he's not the only one who bears responsibility for all this.  All sides, and all parties involved contributed to this travesty.   That's the reality of it.

I don't care if you don't like hearing it.  I'm not going to quit saying it.

Because I can't stop this foolish warmongering madness that seems to consume some of you.   But I'm not going to indulge in it either.

I want my country , my fellow Americans and my leadership to stop the agitation and warmongering.  Whatever happens from there is on everyone else.


----------



## Hughinn

Hughinn said:


> Sure, I agree.
> Russia made her decisions and is responsible for them.
> 
> But like you said, so is the US/Ukraine/NATO alliance.
> 
> Unfortunately, you're right. It's the current state of affairs.
> 
> Let's both just hope all sides, or someone comes to thier senses some point very soon.
> 
> Edit: I agree with you 110% that if we had different leadership, this could have been avoided



I guess to be fair, it could also be said that if our current leadership had made different decisions this could have been avoided.    Not just having different leadership

But I agree with you either way.


----------



## Hughinn

The only argument against the observation that the US/NATO/Ukraine power structure could easily have prevented this war with a few low-cost diplomatic concessions is "Actually Putin would have invaded anyway because he's a cartoon supervillain who does evil things for no reason."

I just don't buy that. 

Y'all are seeing this:





And all I'm hearing is the same old shit,
"Saddam Hussein is a ruthless dictator hiding weapons of mass destruction so we HAVE to invade".   It was a bullshit lie then.  
And it's bullshit now


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> The only argument against the observation that the US/NATO/Ukraine power structure could easily have prevented this war with a few low-cost diplomatic concessions is "Actually Putin would have invaded anyway because he's a cartoon supervillain who does evil things for no reason."
> 
> I just don't buy that.
> 
> Y'all are seeing this:
> 
> View attachment 21282
> 
> 
> 
> And all I'm hearing is the same old shit,
> "Saddam Hussein is a ruthless dictator hiding weapons of mass destruction so we HAVE to invade".   It was a bullshit lie then.
> And it's bullshit now


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 21290





lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 21290


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> He lies about what his tune has been all along. He only sees his side which is US is more evil than Russia. Russia isnt that bad, Putin isn't that bad. Ukraine is corrupt and Democratic leadership enables them.
> 
> Since the beginning of time, Democrats are responsible for war in every other country (he googled docs to prove this 'fact'). If Trump were still in power, there would be no war anywhere in the world.
> 
> @Hughinn please don't play like you see both sides. You have tunnel vision and that is why you argue so much and state that your opinions are facts. You refuse to see any view but your own.


----------



## Hughinn

__





						Loading…
					





					www.usnews.com


----------



## Cochino

Hughinn said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21300


What a shit show this guy is. Him  and/or the people who are pulling his strings  are, at least it seems,  intentionally  trying to destroy  this country.  For what? 

I have my opinions on why and it is for personal gain and fuck the citizens. 

This shit is all our fault for  making these politicians think we are supposed to serve them instead of the other way around .


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> I want my leadership to stop agitating war and funding a violent insurgency...


Whoa. What are you talking about - "violent insurgency"?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

He's talking out of his ass


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Whoa. What are you talking about - "violent insurgency"?



I mean exactly what I said.

I think Russia will mostly withdraw.  The seperatist republic's of  Donetsk and Luhansk and possibly Crimea will then face a violent insurgency by the  likes of the Azov and Dnipro 1&2 divisions of the ukranian military where terrorist type attacks and destabilization attempts will become common place.

They've been doing it since 2014 after the US coup and the seperation of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions and thier claim of independence.

Except now, Joe Biden will begin pumping huge amounts of American taxpayer money and weapons to force Russia to intervene and bleed them out

He's basically said that's the plan for Christ sakes.

Ukraine had been in a civil war since the 2014 US government coup.   Joe Bidens plan is to escalate it by funding an insurgency in the seperatist republic's.

But, again. That's just my personal opinion and prediction that Joe Biden means what he says and plans to keep the war going.
I hope I'm wrong







FlyingPapaya said:


> He's talking out of his ass



You know, you're really a special kind of stupid.    You're completely ignorant on the subject at hand, but still insist on announcing your ignorance loudly and insultingly like a kid who just learned his first curse word. You and that other idiot should probably use some discretion and talk less.  There's no reason you have to open your mouth so often and announce your ignorance to the world.  

We've already figured it out without you showing it.

Besides, if you keep quiet, maybe some people won't even know.

This is an interesting and complex subject.  I wish you two would stop shit posting up this thread.


----------



## Skullcrusher

You know you want it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hughinn said:


> I mean exactly what I said.
> 
> I think Russia will mostly withdraw.  The seperatist republic's of  Donetsk and Luhansk and possibly Crimea will then face a violent insurgency by the  likes of the Azov and Dnipro 1&2 divisions of the ukranian military where terrorist type attacks and destabilization attempts will become common place.
> 
> They've been doing it since 2014 after the US coup and the seperation of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions and thier claim of independence.
> 
> Except now, Joe Biden will begin pumping huge amounts of American taxpayer money and weapons to force Russia to intervene and bleed them out
> 
> He's basically said that's the plan for Christ sakes.
> 
> Ukraine had been in a civil war since the 2014 US government coup.   Joe Bidens plan is to escalate it by funding an insurgency in the seperatist republic's.
> 
> But, again. That's just my personal opinion and prediction that Joe Biden means what he says and plans to keep the war going.
> I hope I'm wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you're really a special kind of stupid.    You're completely ignorant on the subject at hand, but still insist on announcing your ignorance loudly and insultingly like a kid who just learned his first curse word. You and that other idiot should probably use some discretion and talk less.  There's no reason you have to open your mouth so often and announce your ignorance to the world.
> 
> We've already figured it out without you showing it.
> 
> Besides, if you keep quiet, maybe some people won't even know.


Not ignorant just don't particularly care .
I do see you constantly change tones. I see your favoritism. 

The only person who should talk less is you. You made your entrance to this forum beautifully. Everybody knows who you are. Everyone knows who I am.

You do nothing for this forum but spew your political bullshit. You shit on the u.s, you shit on a country currently being invaded and your double down on how Russia is the fucking victim. 

I've seen you post about aas before and that you use. So what you can look like a sack is potatoes. 

You've keyboard warrior before threatening to beat people up. You admitted to fucking your passed out wife then back peddled hard core. 

Oh right your Cajun and she'd your ride or die. I can't count how many times you've told everyone you're Cajun. Cajin? Doesn't matter.

When's the last time you offered sound advice to a new member except that you hate Biden and the u.s?

I broke my foot but I'll still beat you up.

I saw you make a post about losing weight once and being positive. Do that more and quit being a fuck stick. 

This thread would die if youd shut the fuck up already.

Help people. Training, MMA whatever. 

You talk like you're some highly educated person in foreign relations and the intricacies of the issues between systems countries. 
You keep blaming our current shit heel president who's fucking brain dead. Like he's making any goddamn decision. Our government is. 

You're the worst type of troll. 

Maybe I should be careful or you'll invite me to your city to some random fucking corner. 

I'll take mindless or Intel over a fuck stick like you any day. 






__





						Loading…
					





					blog.feedspot.com
				




There you fucking go. Have at it. I get we all have fun and talk shit but this is still a bb pl weight lifting etc forum. Not your fucking I hate Ukraine and Biden palace.


If anyone feels I'm out of line let me know. 

Make a political sub forum in the flame section. Where shit belongs.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Apologies for spelling errors. I rely on swipe too much. It's also Friday and I'm tired of being sober.


----------



## TODAY

FlyingPapaya said:


> Not ignorant just don't particularly care .
> I do see you constantly change tones. I see your favoritism.
> 
> The only person who should talk less is you. You made your entrance to this forum beautifully. Everybody knows who you are. Everyone knows who I am.
> 
> You do nothing for this forum but spew your political bullshit. You shit on the u.s, you shit on a country currently being invaded and your double down on how Russia is the fucking victim.
> 
> I've seen you post about aas before and that you use. So what you can look like a sack is potatoes.
> 
> You've keyboard warrior before threatening to beat people up. You admitted to fucking your passed out wife then back peddled hard core.
> 
> Oh right your Cajun and she'd your ride or die. I can't count how many times you've told everyone you're Cajun. Cajin? Doesn't matter.
> 
> When's the last time you offered sound advice to a new member except that you hate Biden and the u.s?
> 
> I broke my foot but I'll still beat you up.
> 
> I saw you make a post about losing weight once and being positive. Do that more and quit being a fuck stick.
> 
> This thread would die if youd shut the fuck up already.
> 
> Help people. Training, MMA whatever.
> 
> You talk like you're some highly educated person in foreign relations and the intricacies of the issues between systems countries.
> You keep blaming our current shit heel president who's fucking brain dead. Like he's making any goddamn decision. Our government is.
> 
> You're the worst type of troll.
> 
> Maybe I should be careful or you'll invite me to your city to some random fucking corner.
> 
> I'll take mindless or Intel over a fuck stick like you any day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.feedspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you fucking go. Have at it. I get we all have fun and talk shit but this is still a bb pl weight lifting etc forum. Not your fucking I hate Ukraine and Biden palace.
> 
> 
> If anyone feels I'm out of line let me know.
> 
> Make a political sub forum in the flame section. Where shit belongs.


I like you, Paps


And I don't think that you're necessarily out of line


But Hugh's posts have mostly fit the brief of this thread. This is, in fact, the exact place for him to post about his political views.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I mean exactly what I said.
> 
> I think Russia will mostly withdraw.  The seperatist republic's of  Donetsk and Luhansk and possibly Crimea will then face a violent insurgency by the  likes of the Azov and Dnipro 1&2 divisions of the ukranian military where terrorist type attacks and destabilization attempts will become common place.
> 
> They've been doing it since 2014 after the US coup and the seperation of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions and thier claim of independence.
> 
> Except now, Joe Biden will begin pumping huge amounts of American taxpayer money and weapons to force Russia to intervene and bleed them out
> 
> He's basically said that's the plan for Christ sakes.
> 
> Ukraine had been in a civil war since the 2014 US government coup.   Joe Bidens plan is to escalate it by funding an insurgency in the seperatist republic's.
> 
> But, again. That's just my personal opinion and prediction that Joe Biden means what he says and plans to keep the war going.
> I hope I'm wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you're really a special kind of stupid.    You're completely ignorant on the subject at hand, but still insist on announcing your ignorance loudly and insultingly like a kid who just learned his first curse word. You and that other idiot should probably use some discretion and talk less.  There's no reason you have to open your mouth so often and announce your ignorance to the world.
> 
> We've already figured it out without you showing it.
> 
> Besides, if you keep quiet, maybe some people won't even know.
> 
> This is an interesting and complex subject.  I wish you two would stop shit posting up this thread.


@Hughinn you are a dumb fuck. I can't speak for @FlyingPapaya but I sure as shit will continue to expose you for your stupidity, lies and all of your dumb opinions you try to call fact.

You are essentially an uneducated fool. Google doesn't make you educated and it sure as shit doesn't make you smarter than anyone else on the subject you  gimp dolt. You don't know an ounce more than anyone here on this subject. All you do is speculate. Think about that before you try to call someone else stupid you ignorant fuck.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Not ignorant just don't particularly care .
> I do see you constantly change tones. I see your favoritism.
> 
> The only person who should talk less is you. You made your entrance to this forum beautifully. Everybody knows who you are. Everyone knows who I am.
> 
> You do nothing for this forum but spew your political bullshit. You shit on the u.s, you shit on a country currently being invaded and your double down on how Russia is the fucking victim.
> 
> I've seen you post about aas before and that you use. So what you can look like a sack is potatoes.
> 
> You've keyboard warrior before threatening to beat people up. You admitted to fucking your passed out wife then back peddled hard core.
> 
> Oh right your Cajun and she'd your ride or die. I can't count how many times you've told everyone you're Cajun. Cajin? Doesn't matter.
> 
> When's the last time you offered sound advice to a new member except that you hate Biden and the u.s?
> 
> I broke my foot but I'll still beat you up.
> 
> I saw you make a post about losing weight once and being positive. Do that more and quit being a fuck stick.
> 
> This thread would die if youd shut the fuck up already.
> 
> Help people. Training, MMA whatever.
> 
> You talk like you're some highly educated person in foreign relations and the intricacies of the issues between systems countries.
> You keep blaming our current shit heel president who's fucking brain dead. Like he's making any goddamn decision. Our government is.
> 
> You're the worst type of troll.
> 
> Maybe I should be careful or you'll invite me to your city to some random fucking corner.
> 
> I'll take mindless or Intel over a fuck stick like you any day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.feedspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you fucking go. Have at it. I get we all have fun and talk shit but this is still a bb pl weight lifting etc forum. Not your fucking I hate Ukraine and Biden palace.
> 
> 
> If anyone feels I'm out of line let me know.
> 
> Make a political sub forum in the flame section. Where shit belongs.


I don't feel you are out of line. You basically said some of the same things I said in my previous post but you were actually nicer than me, lol.


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> I like you, Paps
> 
> 
> And I don't think that you're necessarily out of line
> 
> 
> But Hugh's posts have mostly fit the brief of this thread. This is, in fact, the exact place for him to post about his political views.


This is true but others can call him out for his lies and misinformation too. He is not smarter than anyone else here for sure. He does not know more about the subject than anyone else here.

I know I am smarter than @Hughinn but that is not saying much. If he doesn't insult others for not agreeing with his stupidity, I have no issues, but he can't help himself. If he continues with his open and veiled insults, I will continue to expose his stupidity right here in this thread.


----------



## TODAY

lifter6973 said:


> This is true but others can call him out for his lies and misinformation too.


Absolutely true. This thread is a dumpster fire, but at least it's contained.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> Absolutely true. This thread is a dumpster fire, but at least it's contained.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'll reiterate once. Not that you care or should care about a single fucking thing I say.

I've seen you be positive and support another member and show your own progress as means of being supportive. 

Do that.

Btw peanut butter jelly time


----------



## Swiper.

How many billions of dollars in military equipment and aid is OK to spend on Ukraine? 

we’re over 30 trillion in debt. we can’t even pay our own bills. we have to borrow and print money. 

this war can go on for years if not decades. where do you draw the line on the amount of money that goes to Ukraine?


----------



## Hughinn

This was before the invasion. 

One guy is very much pro USA western media perspective.  The other not so much. 

Some really good points on both sides


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> View attachment 21313



No offense. 

But I've been thinking the same thing. 

You've allowed two people in particular to add nothing of substantial content on the subject matter here shit post all over this thread adding nothing but vitriolic insults. 

I don't understand why.  

I know you don't care much for me, and don't care about the endless shit slinging and insults thrown at me.   But several members here have commented on the distraction from the subject of this thread. 

And so far, it's allowed.    

Not too long ago, I got a 24 hr ban for much less.


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Absolutely true. This thread is a dumpster fire, but at least it's contained.



Except he's never called out anything specific as lies and misinformation. 

I can't argue or debate his points, because he doesn't make any.  It's just like a little kid sticking out his tongue and calling names.

It's just childish shit posting and insulting.

No debate of the subject matter at all.

I've read fairly extensively about the history of both of these countries well before any of this happened so this subject is very interesting to me.      It sucks to see a couple of idiots crap up the thread.


----------



## GSgator

Swiper. said:


> How many billions of dollars in military equipment and aid is OK to spend on Ukraine?
> 
> we’re over 30 trillion in debt. we can’t even pay our own bills. we have to borrow and print money.
> 
> this war can go on for years if not decades. where do you draw the line on the amount of money that goes to Ukraine?


Unfortunately the ppl running our country have only cashed checks. They have never had to budget Im sure most of them couldn’t turn a profit at a garage sale lol.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> I mean exactly what I said.
> 
> I think Russia will mostly withdraw. The seperatist republic's of Donetsk and Luhansk and possibly Crimea will then face a violent insurgency by the likes of the Azov and Dnipro 1&2 divisions of the ukranian military where terrorist type attacks and destabilization attempts will become common place.


To call Ukraine fighting for its sovereign land an "insurgency" is ridiculous as well as factually incorrect. Are you sure you haven't had a Russian lobotomy in the not too distant past?


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> No offense.
> 
> But I've been thinking the same thing.
> 
> You've allowed two people in particular to add nothing of substantial content on the subject matter here shit post all over this thread adding nothing but vitriolic insults.
> 
> I don't understand why.
> 
> I know you don't care much for me, and don't care about the endless shit slinging and insults thrown at me.   But several members here have commented on the distraction from the subject of this thread.
> 
> And so far, it's allowed.
> 
> Not too long ago, I got a 24 hr ban for much less.


You are incorrect. I'm indifferent towards you. 

Truth is that this thread, and some others like it, are much too active for me to keep up with. I'm only one person and there is simply too much for me to read. 

I've made the choice to largely ignore threads like this, to allow them to take on their own personalities. Most members stay out of these threads for the most part, so my time is better spent elsewhere. 

To my knowledge/best recollection, there have not been any reports made of rule violations within these threads.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> To call Ukraine fighting for its sovereign land an "insurgency" is ridiculous as well as factually incorrect. Are you sure you haven't had a Russian lobotomy in the not too distant past?



Disregarding your insult, as I don't think you mean it.

Ukraine "fighting for it's soverign land" isn't necessarily factually correct.

The seperatist republic's of Donetsk and Luhansk claimed independence in 2014.  The Ukrainian government has excluded them from voting in Ukranian elections and any participation from the Ukrainian political process whatsoever since the US backed coup.   Easily 80-90% of the people in these places are ethnic Russian.

These places have their own governments now and claim to be sovereign republic's.    Just like Taiwan and China.

Do you also hold the view that Taiwan is "soverign Chinese land" because China does not recognize the government of Taiwan?

Absolutely not.

So Yes, I think insurgency fits the definition as these places are owned, and have been owned by ethnic Russian people since around 1400ad.  Since 2014 the Ukrainian installed US coup government has attempted to drive them out.  So far unsuccessfully.  They seem to be more fortified than ever against Kiev

We can compromise on the language if you want and call Joe Biden financing the horrors of this a "counter insurgency" if it makes you feel better.  But the end results are the same : terrible human suffering and strife, financed and promoted by the Biden administration


----------



## Hughinn

Barak Obama in 2016 after the seperation of Luhansk and donestk.






He knew then, and we know now that Eastern Ukraine and it's people were tied to Russia.   And that Russia would go to bat for them no matter what.

The puzzling pat is that in 2015 donestk and Luhansk asked to be annexed by Russia and Putin declined because he said it would escalate tensions with the west.   So they remain independent republic's to this day.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> No offense.
> 
> But I've been thinking the same thing.
> 
> You've allowed two people in particular to add nothing of substantial content on the subject matter here shit post all over this thread adding nothing but vitriolic insults.
> 
> I don't understand why.
> 
> I know you don't care much for me, and don't care about the endless shit slinging and insults thrown at me.   But several members here have commented on the distraction from the subject of this thread.
> 
> And so far, it's allowed.
> 
> Not too long ago, I got a 24 hr ban for much less.


So you are the only one allowed to insult in this thread?  You constantly insult people that don't agree with you in this thread. Quit acting like a victim.
Also, sorry to break it to you but pointing out your lies and misinformation is indeed contributing to this thread. Suck on that for a hot minute.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Except he's never called out anything specific as lies and misinformation.
> 
> I can't argue or debate his points, because he doesn't make any.  It's just like a little kid sticking out his tongue and calling names.
> 
> It's just childish shit posting and insulting.
> 
> No debate of the subject matter at all.
> 
> I've read fairly extensively about the history of both of these countries well before any of this happened so this subject is very interesting to me.      It sucks to see a couple of idiots crap up the thread.


I pointed several times how your opinions that you prefaced as facts were indeed not facts. Are you blind? Your response is stop and then you deflect to something else.
Stop with your lies.

I've read enough about this too and it sucks that you crap up this thread with lies and misinformation and then insult people who don't agree with you. Its bad enough you can't understand the difference between fact and opinion.
If there is a victim here it is anyone but you.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Disregarding your insult, as I don't think you mean it.
> 
> Ukraine "fighting for it's soverign land" isn't necessarily factually correct.
> 
> The seperatist republic's of Donetsk and Luhansk claimed independence in 2014.  The Ukrainian government has excluded them from voting in Ukranian elections and any participation from the Ukrainian political process whatsoever since the US backed coup.   Easily 80-90% of the people in these places are ethnic Russian.
> 
> These places have their own governments now and claim to be sovereign republic's.    Just like Taiwan and China.
> 
> Do you also hold the view that Taiwan is "soverign Chinese land" because China does not recognize the government of Taiwan?
> 
> Absolutely not.
> 
> So Yes, I think insurgency fits the definition as these places are owned, and have been owned by ethnic Russian people since around 1400ad.  Since 2014 the Ukrainian installed US coup government has attempted to drive them out.  So far unsuccessfully.  They seem to be more fortified than ever against Kiev
> 
> We can compromise on the language if you want and call Joe Biden financing the horrors of this a "counter insurgency" if it makes you feel better.  But the end results are the same : terrible human suffering and strife, financed and promoted by the Biden administration


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> He knew then, and we know now that Eastern Ukraine and it's people were tied to Russia.   And that Russia would go to bat for them no matter what.
> 
> The puzzling pat is that in 2015 donestk and Luhansk asked to be annexed by Russia and Putin declined because he said it would escalate tensions with the west.


Pure speculation as usual. Nothing factual. Also, what was your source that you copy and pasted? I don't trust your sources just like I don't trust you. You waffle on sources being able to be trusted depending on whether or not you find something on google that matches your OPINIONS.


----------



## Hughinn

Both Shell and Chevron prior to the US government coup in Ukraine had invested billions of dollars in the shale oil fields in Ukraine for development.









						Ukraine signs landmark $10 billion shale gas deal with Shell
					

Ukraine took its first major step away from dependency on Russian gas imports on Thursday when it signed a $10 billion (6 billion pounds) shale gas deal with Royal Dutch Shell <RDSa.L>.




					www.reuters.com
				












						Ukraine signs $10 billion shale gas deal with Chevron
					

Ukraine signed a $10 billion shale gas production-sharing agreement with U.S. Chevron <CVX.N> on Tuesday, another step in a drive for more energy independence from Russia.




					www.reuters.com
				




The only problem is, that most of the wealth and industry is in Eastern Ukraine and not in the European cosmopolitan type city that Kiev sort of represents.   These oil producing fields for example are in Eastern Ukraine with a predominantly ethnic Russian population.

https://www.birmingham.ac.uk/research/perspective/divided-ukraine-connolly.aspx 

That may explain the post maidan/US coup ukranian government attempts to purge these areas of ethnic Russian people. 

It looks like alot of money has already been invested by western corporations.

Maybe that's what Joe Biden is willing to fund an endless war over?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Both Shell and Chevron prior to the US government coup in Ukraine had invested billions of dollars in the shale oil fields in Ukraine for development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A divided Ukraine could see two radically different states emerge
> 
> 
> Dr Richard Connolly, Lecturer in Political Economy in the University of Birmingham's Centre for Russian and East European Studies, explores what the economies of a divided Ukraine might look like.
> 
> 
> 
> www.birmingham.ac.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine signs $10 billion shale gas deal with Chevron
> 
> 
> Ukraine signed a $10 billion shale gas production-sharing agreement with U.S. Chevron <CVX.N> on Tuesday, another step in a drive for more energy independence from Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is, that most of the wealth and industry is in Eastern Ukraine and not in the European cosmopolitan type city that Kiev sort of represents.   These oil producing fields for example are in Eastern Ukraine with a predominantly ethnic Russian population.
> 
> https://www.birmingham.ac.uk/research/perspective/divided-ukraine-connolly.aspx
> 
> That may explain the post maidan/US coup ukranian government attempts to purge these areas of ethnic Russian people.
> 
> It looks like alot of money has already been invested by western corporations.
> 
> Maybe that's what Joe Biden is willing to fund an endless war over?


Speculate some more. You trust Reuters now? LOL. You are a joke. You should really figure out and state which sources you trust and stick to that. You waffle all the time with your source selections. 
Remember when Trump lost, all these sources were unreliable but now you trust them.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> I pointed several times how your opinions that you prefaced as facts were indeed not facts. Are you blind? Your response is stop and then you deflect to something else.
> Stop with your lies.
> 
> I've read enough about this too and it sucks that you crap up this thread with lies and misinformation and then insult people who don't agree with you. Its bad enough you can't understand the difference between fact and opinion.
> If there is a victim here it is anyone but you.



Dude, your an idiot.   
Just kindly fuck off. 

This conversation and debate is well over your head.  

You're like a mouthy little punk yelling from the sidelines at this point. 

Shut the fuck up already


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Dude, your an idiot.
> Just kindly fuck off.
> 
> This conversation and debate is well over your head.
> 
> You're like a mouthy little punk yelling from the sidelines at this point.
> 
> Shut the fuck up already


Go back to the last 2X you stated something were facts and I pointed out exactly how they were not and then you deflected. Then go fuck yourself you idiot. I add better content to this thread than you do because I don't lie and spread misinformation. Plus, I know the difference between a fact and an opinion.

Also no subject is over my head. If an idiot like you can spout off stupidity about this war, then anyone can. I'll say it again, you do not know more than anyone else in this forum about this War. Do you understand?


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Pure speculation as usual. Nothing factual. Also, what was your source that you copy and pasted? I don't trust your sources just like I don't trust you. You waffle on sources being able to be trusted depending on whether or not you find something on google that matches your OPINIONS.



None of that is speculation you fucking idiot. 




Eastern Ukraine is predominantly ethnic Russian.  

Obama admitted it's ties to Russia openly.  He knew. 

You are one ignorant fuck.   Jesus.  Shut the fuck up.  You're a chickenshit sob. 

Come at me like a man.  I've offered you the opportunity you little bitch. 

Do it.   Or shit up already


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> None of that is speculation you fucking idiot.
> 
> View attachment 21325
> 
> 
> Eastern Ukraine is predominantly ethnic Russian.
> 
> Obama admitted it's ties to Russia openly.  He knew.
> 
> You are one ignorant fuck.   Jesus.  Shut the fuck up.  You're a chickenshit sob.
> 
> Come at me like a man.  I've offered you the opportunity you little bitch.
> 
> Do it.   Or shit up already


You simply can't distinguish opinion from fact and then you add from the quote I cut out to try and twist. You continue to lie and spread misinformation. I will continue to fact check you


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Go back to the last 2X you stated something were facts and I pointed out exactly how they were not and then you deflected. Then go fuck yourself you idiot. I add better content to this thread than you do because I don't lie and spread misinformation. Plus, I know the difference between a fact and an opinion.
> 
> Also no subject is over my head. If an idiot like you can spout off stupidity about this war, then anyone can. I'll say it again, you do not know more than anyone else in this forum about this War. Do you understand?



I understand that you...are a chickenshit cunt with nothing but a big mouth. 

I've offered you the opportunity to settle this.  But you're a chickenshit cunt. 

So drop it already.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I understand that you...are a chickenshit cunt with nothing but a big mouth.
> 
> I've offered you the opportunity to settle this.  But you're a chickenshit cunt.
> 
> So drop it already.


Here are the terms and there are no others. If you lie and spread misinformation then try to say it is a fact, I will point it out or just post a gif to mock you for your inability to distinguish fact from opinion.
If you insult others that don't agree with you whether openly or in your cunt veiled fashion, I will return the favor. That's it.
Pretty simple even for someone like you.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Here are the terms and there are no others. If you lie and spread misinformation then try to say it is a fact, I will point it out or just post a gif to mock you for your inability to distinguish fact from opinion.
> If you insult others that don't agree with you whether openly or in your cunt veiled fashion, I will return the favor. That's it.
> Pretty simple even for someone like you.



What a pussy.  

I'd tell you to go to hell. 
But I bet you live in hell.  You're a pussy.  You probably got a woman that you can't please and kids that don't respect you. 

Work in some middle management type bullshit job for a pimple faced brat. 

Shave yourself and pose in front of the mirror Wondering why nobody else looks at you. 

I doubt you've ever been in a real fistfight before in your life.  Grew up with a soccer mom and a suburban neighborhood....

Just a pussy. 

You're going back on ignore to stay.  I'm not listening to another damn word from you except that you're on the way to settle this out.  

Otherwise.  Nothing.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> What a pussy.
> 
> I'd tell you to go to hell.
> But I bet you live in hell.  You're a pussy.  You probably got a woman that you can't please and kids that don't respect you.
> 
> Work in some middle management type bullshit job for a pimple faced brat.
> 
> Shave yourself and pose in front of the mirror Wondering why nobody else looks at you.
> 
> I doubt you've ever been in a real fistfight before in your life.  Grew up with a soccer mom and a suburban neighborhood....
> 
> Just a pussy.
> 
> You're going back on ignore to stay.  I'm not listening to another damn word from you except that you're on the way to settle this out.
> 
> Otherwise.  Nothing.


Figures, at least you tried but as usual, you LOST.

Your problem is that you try to bully people into believing your opinions. It works with some perhaps but not here jabroni. The other two issues you have are that you lie and you don't know the difference between fact and opinion. Anyone on the fence about this that hears from you and knows a thing or two would never believe anything you say because you simply lie too much.


----------



## Yano




----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


>


Uncle Rapey gonna love this video and disagree of course. He knows exactly how every Ukranian feels and he will no doubt update you with his facts because this video is no indication of how any Ukranian feels according to Uncle Rapey and of course, the facts.


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> Uncle Rapey gonna love this video and disagree of course. He knows exactly how every Ukranian feels and he will no doubt update you with his facts because this video is no indication of how any Ukranian feels according to Uncle Rapey and of course, the facts.


I keep him on ignore until need to be entertained.

She is supposed to be the pagan goddess Morana in  this video.








						Morana (goddess) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> Uncle Rapey gonna love this video and disagree of course. He knows exactly how every Ukranian feels and he will no doubt update you with his facts because this video is no indication of how any Ukranian feels according to Uncle Rapey and of course, the facts.


You owe juice $4.57 I think he trademarked uncle rapey dammit now I owe him .


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> I keep him on ignore until need to be entertained.
> 
> She is supposed to be the pagan goddess Morana in  this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morana (goddess) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


I get amused when he makes his blanket statements that are insanely idiotic.

For example, you and I do not agree with him so we are automatically democrats who are ok with corruption and we are also ok with innocent people dying so long as our government can remain corrupt and use other countries to govt officials' benefit.

Also since we don't believe US is worse than Russia then we must only believe that because of his cartoon analogy and we always have to have a boogeyman, and no Biden and democrats are not Uncle Rapey's boogeyman even though he uses them in that role in almost every one of his posts.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> You owe juice $4.57 I think he trademarked uncle rapey dammit now I owe him .


I owe him a shit ton more than that. 
I have to admit, those trademarks are outstanding btw. I am ashamed I did not come up with them.


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> I get amused when he makes his blanket statements that are insanely idiotic.
> 
> For example, you and I do not agree with him so we are automatically democrats who are ok with corruption and we are also ok with innocent people dying so long as our government can remain corrupt and use other countries to govt officials' benefit.
> 
> Also since we don't believe US is worse than Russia then we must only believe that because of his cartoon analogy and we always have to have a boogeyman, and no Biden and democrats are not Uncle Rapey's boogeyman even though he uses them in that role in almost every one of his posts.


I just laugh at most of it , Ive been a Republican since Reagan , have my mothers , "I'm for Nixon and Lodge" campaign button from his first run in my dresser drawer hahaha I'm just not a Retrumplican or a populist.


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> I just laugh at most of it , Ive been a Republican since Reagan , have my mothers , "I'm for Nixon and Lodge" campaign button from his first run in my dresser drawer hahaha I'm just not a Retrumplican or a populist.


I like to vote on the person and not the party but I def leaned Republican until November 2020. I do not like the direction the party seems to be staying in. I hope sanity prevails soon or this party will look nothing at all like the traditional Republican party.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> I like to vote on the person and not the party but I def leaned Republican until November 2020. I do not like the direction the party seems to be staying in. I hope sanity prevails soon or this party will look nothing at all like the traditional Republican party.


I wish we had more options man I totally agree. The 2 parties are really mutating into shit.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Disregarding your insult, as I don't think you mean it.
> 
> Ukraine "fighting for it's soverign land" isn't necessarily factually correct.
> 
> The seperatist republic's of Donetsk and Luhansk claimed independence in 2014.  The Ukrainian government has excluded them from voting in Ukranian elections and any participation from the Ukrainian political process whatsoever since the US backed coup.   Easily 80-90% of the people in these places are ethnic Russian.
> 
> These places have their own governments now and claim to be sovereign republic's.    Just like Taiwan and China.
> 
> Do you also hold the view that Taiwan is "soverign Chinese land" because China does not recognize the government of Taiwan?
> 
> Absolutely not.
> 
> So Yes, I think insurgency fits the definition as these places are owned, and have been owned by ethnic Russian people since around 1400ad.  Since 2014 the Ukrainian installed US coup government has attempted to drive them out.  So far unsuccessfully.  They seem to be more fortified than ever against Kiev
> 
> We can compromise on the language if you want and call Joe Biden financing the horrors of this a "counter insurgency" if it makes you feel better.  But the end results are the same : terrible human suffering and strife, financed and promoted by the Biden administration


That was a light hearted insult. I don't think you had a Russian lobotomy. But perhaps there's a Serbian doctor practicing in your area...?

You are factually incorrect by definition. If you don't consider the internationally recognized borders of Ukraine as their sovereign land, then the very idea of national sovereignty around the world is mute.

Key West, Florida, claims to be The Conch Republic. If they were invaded by the army of the Caribbean Union, would you call the US defense a "violent insurgency"?

Did you really use Barack Obama's opinion to try and bolster your argument? He's a foreign policy imbecile of the highest order. The assistants in his State Department are the leaders of today's DoS.

Also, do you realize that just because someone may be ethnically Russian, it doesn't mean that they want to become part of Russia, be lorded over by Russia, or leave The Ukraine? There are plenty of ethnic Ukrainians in eastern Ukraine, too. There used to be more until they began to be systematically driven out by separatists including Russian nationals.


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> That was a light hearted insult. I don't think you had a Russian lobotomy. But perhaps there's a Serbian doctor practicing in your area...?
> 
> You are factually incorrect by definition. If you don't consider the internationally recognized borders of Ukraine as their sovereign land, then the very idea of national sovereignty around the world is mute.
> 
> Key West, Florida, claims to be The Conch Republic. If they were invaded by the army of the Caribbean Union, would you call the US defense a "violent insurgency"?
> 
> Did you really use Barack Obama's opinion to try and bolster your argument? He's a foreign policy imbecile of the highest order. The assistants in his State Department are the leaders of today's DoS.
> 
> Also, do you realize that just because someone may be ethnically Russian, it doesn't mean that they want to become part of Russia, be lorded over by Russia, or leave The Ukraine? There are plenty of ethnic Ukrainians in eastern Ukraine, too. There used to be more until they began to be systematically driven out by separatists including Russian nationals.


Lovely, now I sit and wait for another ridiculous Uncle Rapey response full of speculations, lies and general bullshit.
I'll ask you before he does, why can't you just believe everything he says is a fact? No one knows more about this war than he does. Didn't you get the memo? What does he have to do in order to force you to believe his opinions are facts?


----------



## CJ

Has anything been sorted out and agreed upon yet in 3,500+ posts?  🤔


----------



## GSgator

I’m about to fly over there and get these guys some answers.I started this and I’ll end it dammit lol


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> That was a light hearted insult. I don't think you had a Russian lobotomy. But perhaps there's a Serbian doctor practicing in your area...?
> 
> You are factually incorrect by definition. If you don't consider the internationally recognized borders of Ukraine as their sovereign land, then the very idea of national sovereignty around the world is mute.



Who's definition? 
The people in Donetsk and Luhansk? Because they claim to be independent republic's.   So thier definition?
Or yours?
NATO?
The UN?

Of course I recognize Ukraine as a sovereign nation.  They claim to be one.  They rule the land they occupy.  But so does the DPR and LPR. 

So whose definition?  



Nodus1 said:


> Key West, Florida, claims to be The Conch Republic. If they were invaded by the army of the Caribbean Union, would you call the US defense a "violent insurgency"?



Ridiculous comparison.   Key west Florida has no seperate government from the US and does not physically control any territory it calls soverign.

I get what you're trying to say.  But that's a bad analogy.

Taiwan is much better.  China doesn't recognize Taiwan.  So tell me, does that mean Taiwan is soverign Chinese territory?   Or do the people that actually control the real estate own it..... serious question.    If you'll answer it honestly, we can mute this point in Ukraine/Donestk and Luhansk


I get what you're saying.  That Ukraine claims that territory.  But so do the people who live there and currently control it.  So for now, it's technically not part of the Ukrain. 



Nodus1 said:


> Did you really use Barack Obama's opinion to try and bolster your argument? He's a foreign policy imbecile of the highest order. The assistants in his State Department are the leaders of today's DoS.



No, I agree with you.  Obama was/is a foreign policy imbecile.  So is Joe Biden.

I meant to convey that our own government at the time was well aware of the consequences of it's actions. And the reality that things in Ukraine East/West regions are not so simple That's all




Nodus1 said:


> Also, do you realize that just because someone may be ethnically Russian, it doesn't mean that they want to become part of Russia, be lorded over by Russia, or leave The Ukraine?


Well considering both Donestk and Luhansk asked in 2014 to be annexed by Russia after the US led coup in Ukraine I think it's reasonable to assume that many people in those places obviously don't share your opinion of Russia. And did in fact choose to leave Ukraine, by choice.   Didn't they?

Because opinion is all it is.  I get that you hate Russia.  But maybe some people don't.  Maybe some are nuetral.  And maybe some people like it?




Nodus1 said:


> There are plenty of ethnic Ukrainians in eastern Ukraine, too. There used to be more until they began to be systematically driven out by separatists including Russian nationals.



Yes, it's true there is an ethnic minority of Ukranian people in Eastern Ukraine. 

Russia took on almost 4 million ethnic Russian refugees since the Ukrainian government started a civil war in Donbass.   And undoubtedly you're right that many ethnic ukranian people left too.

It's an ugly business for sure.


The real question here is, what happens to the republic's of Donetsk and Luhansk?

Crimeans are easily 90% ethnic Russian and along with the seperatist republic's, they did, in fact, choose to leave Ukraine.  
So what about them?   Force them to rejoin Ukraine?  Give them independence?  Allow them to join the Russian federation?

That's the real question here.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> Has anything been sorted out and agreed upon yet in 3,500+ posts?  🤔


I believe the only thing that has been settled is anyone that disagrees with UGBB uncle should not be allowed to post in this thread and by no means should anyone point out his lies or misinformation because this makes him a victim. He only wants an echo chamber and for everyone to agree his opinions are facts.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Who's definition?
> The people in Donetsk and Luhansk? Because they claim to be independent republic's.   So thier definition?
> Or yours?
> NATO?
> The UN?
> 
> Of course I recognize Ukraine as a sovereign nation.  They claim to be one.  They rule the land they occupy.  But so does the DPR and LPR.
> 
> So whose definition?
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous comparison.   Key west Florida has no seperate government from the US and does not physically control any territory it calls soverign.
> 
> I get what you're trying to say.  But that's a bad analogy.
> 
> Taiwan is much better.  China doesn't recognize Taiwan.  So tell me, does that mean Taiwan is soverign Chinese territory?   Or do the people that actually control the real estate own it..... serious question.    If you'll answer it honestly, we can mute this point in Ukraine/Donestk and Luhansk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I agree with you.  Obama was/is a foreign policy imbecile.  So is Joe Biden.
> 
> I meant to convey that our own government at the time was well aware of the consequences of it's actions. And the reality that things in Ukraine East/West regions are not so simple That's all
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering both Donestk and Luhansk asked in 2014 to be annexed by Russia after the US led coup in Ukraine I think it's reasonable to assume that many people in those places obviously don't share your opinion of Russia. And did in fact choose to leave Ukraine, by choice.   Didn't they?
> 
> Because opinion is all it is.  I get that you hate Russia.  But maybe some people don't.  Maybe some are nuetral.  And maybe some people like it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's true there is an ethnic minority of Ukranian people in Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Russia took on almost 4 million ethnic Russian refugees since the Ukrainian government started a civil war in Donbass.   And undoubtedly you're right that many ethnic ukranian people left too.
> 
> It's an ugly business for sure.
> 
> 
> The real question here is, what happens to the republic's of Donetsk and Luhansk?
> 
> Crimeans are easily 90% ethnic Russian and along with the seperatist republic's, they did, in fact, choose to leave Ukraine.
> So what about them?   Force them to rejoin Ukraine?  Give them independence?  Allow them to join the Russian federation?
> 
> That's the real question here.


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> Has anything been sorted out and agreed upon yet in 3,500+ posts?  🤔



Some of the debate has been very stimulating, thoughtful and interesting to me and a few others.

The fact you continue to allow the same few people to spew meaningless bullshit and crap up the thread doesn't help.

We're fixing to discuss the seperatist republic's of Donetsk and Luhansk.   Very interesting complex issues involved here. 

Hopefully the noise will stop


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> I’m about to fly over there and get these guys some answers.I started this and I’ll end it dammit lol


I'm telling you an Eastern Ukranian could tell Uncle Rapey to his face they hate Russia and don't want to go over there and he would tell them they are wrong and he knows them better than they know themselves you know cuz he found something on google.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> I believe the only thing that has been settled is anyone that disagrees with UGBB uncle should not be allowed to post in this thread and by no means should anyone point out his lies or misinformation because this makes him a victim. He only wants an echo chamber and for everyone to agree his opinions are facts.



Man shut the fuck up.  Seriously. 

You're an idiot.  This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Some of the debate has been very stimulating, thoughtful and interesting to me and a few others.
> 
> The fact you continue to allow the same few people to spew meaningless bullshit and crap up the thread doesn't help.


Except you spew meaningless bullshit and crap up the thread.
Hypocrite much?
Also, your opinion again as in every other instance is not a fact. You simply just dont get it.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Man shut the fuck up.  Seriously.
> 
> You're an idiot.  This is getting ridiculous.


I thought you put me on ignore. Stop the lies. Count the vote. Stop the count. LOL


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> I believe the only thing that has been settled is anyone that disagrees with UGBB uncle should not be allowed to post in this thread and by no means should anyone point out his lies or misinformation because this makes him a victim. He only wants an echo chamber and for everyone to agree his opinions are facts.



I got no problem with people who disagree. Shit, I'm defending a position pretty much nobody else shares.  

@Nodus1  has the opposite opinion.  Most everyone else is somewhere in between. @Cochino  for example seems to be directly in the middle of our perspectives and frequently adds interesting ideas to the conversation.  As does many others. 

You on the other hand, have nothing to contribute to the subject matter.  And stand for nothing past stubborn billigerent ignorance and insults.  Couple that with the fact your a chickenshit and refuse to settle the matter honestly.

Instead you shit all over what could be a very good debate conversation.  And it keeps others who may also have interesting opinions from joining in.

You should butt the fuck out.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> Some of the debate has been very stimulating, thoughtful and interesting to me and a few others.
> 
> The fact you continue to allow the same few people to spew meaningless bullshit and crap up the thread doesn't help.
> 
> We're fixing to discuss the seperatist republic's of Donetsk and Luhansk.   Very interesting complex issues involved here.
> 
> Hopefully the noise will stop


It's a fitness forum. A thread of this nature doesn't receive much priority from me. 

You all know what happens when you talk politics, religion, or pineapple on pizza. 

Any of you are free to leave the thread anytime you wish.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I got no problem with people who disagree. Shit, I'm defending a position pretty much nobody else shares.
> 
> @Nodus1  has the opposite opinion.  Most everyone else is somewhere in between. @Cochino  for example seems to be directly in the middle of our perspectives and frequently adds interesting ideas to the conversation.  As does many others.
> 
> You on the other hand, have nothing to contribute to the subject matter.  And stand for nothing past stubborn billigerent ignorance and insults.  Couple that with the fact your a chickenshit and refuse to settle the matter honestly.
> 
> Instead you shit all over what could be a very good debate conversation.  And it keeps others who may also have interesting opinions from joining in.
> 
> You should butt the fuck out.


Why would anyone not join in because of me? I only have an issue with one person in this thread and that is you. I can say the exact same thing about you that you say about me.
Get over yourself. You aren't the end all on this topic. I will point out your flawed logic as I see fit.

I also see that you have issues with spelling almost as much as you do with understanding the difference between an opinion and a fact.

belligerent    Your grammar sucks too. As do......... That is not a sentence either. In a real debate you would get laughed off stage. Don't ever do your own writing either.


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> It's a fitness forum. A thread of this nature doesn't receive much priority from me.
> 
> You all know what happens when you talk politics, religion, or pineapple on pizza.
> 
> Any of you are free to leave the thread anytime you wish.


It does sometimes surprise me how seriously people take this.

Like, of all the places you could choose to build your pulpit, you pick a forum populated almost exclusively by juiced-up meatheads?


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> It does sometimes surprise me how seriously people take this.
> 
> Like, of all the places you could choose to build your pulpit, you pick a forum populated almost exclusively by juiced-up meatheads?


I have seen this on other forums as well and I don't quite get it either. Why not join a forum centered on politics and have at it there? I know this is the appropriate subforum to post politics etc but you would think if some were really that serious they would be on the political forums all the time and barely have time to be on this forum.

I suspect Uncle Rapey also takes arguments from other political forums and tries to use those here as his evidence and expertise. Why he feels he has to do it here is beyond me.


----------



## TODAY

I can 100% understand _why_ political discussions take place on niche forums like ours

What puzzles me is the bizarre expectation that these discussions will be of any consequence at all. If you're gonna put your ego and political identity on the line, wouldn't you want it to be on a more rigorous and germaine platform? UGBB spends half of its time talking about juicy tranny cock, for fuck's sake.


----------



## TODAY

Imagine, for example, calling your wife/girlfriend/whatever from jail and having to explain that you got into a fist fight with a stranger from a bodybuilding because you found their geopolitical stance to be disagreeable.


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> Imagine, for example, calling your wife/girlfriend/whatever from jail and having to explain that you got into a fist fight with a stranger from a bodybuilding forum whose geopolitical stance you found disagreeable.


She would just ask, well, did you kick his ass? I'd be like fuck yeah, you know I did. He came at me with a gimp crushed ankle and  I crushed his other ankle. Then I crushed his face. He cried and said he was sorry for being so stupid. I kicked him one more time and left.

She would be like fuck yeah, you showed that dumb piece of shit.
In the end, I would prove that he attempted to attack me first and then I handed him his ass. So, he would be convicted and I would go free.


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> It's a fitness forum. A thread of this nature doesn't receive much priority from me.
> 
> You all know what happens when you talk politics, religion, or pineapple on pizza.
> 
> Any of you are free to leave the thread anytime you wish.





TODAY said:


> It does sometimes surprise me how seriously people take this.
> 
> Like, of all the places you could choose to build your pulpit, you pick a forum populated almost exclusively by juiced-up meatheads?



Speaking only for myself, I like these discussions at a place like this moreso than reddit for example, because I know I'm talking to (mostly) grown alpha men.

Hearing and debating these issues in a place where I can do so with other like minded (even if we disagree on some details) is much more interesting to me than discussion with blue haired skinny jeans urban hipsters that I just can't relate to on any level. 

You and I for example can disagree on several details in this particular discussion.  But we both know we're grown alpha men and can relate to each other in principle, of not in complete detail. 
And at the end of the day, respect each other for what we are.

That's a far cry from discussion of such matters with others who fundamentally hate us because of what we are. 
For the most part that is.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> She would just ask, well, did you kick his ass? I'd be like fuck yeah, you know I did. He came at me with a gimp crushed ankle and  I crushed his other ankle. Then I crushed his face. He cried and said he was sorry for being so stupid. I kicked him one more time and left.
> 
> She would be like fuck yeah, you showed that dumb piece of shit.
> In the end, I would prove that he attempted to attack me first and then I handed him his ass. So, he would be convicted and I would go free.



No police or litigation would be involved.

I know how to take an ass kicking like a Man.   I know how to dish one out too. 
Do you?


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Imagine, for example, calling your wife/girlfriend/whatever from jail and having to explain that you got into a fist fight with a stranger from a bodybuilding because you found their geopolitical stance to be disagreeable.



Lol.  
My wife would understand. 

Because it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Speaking only for myself, I like these discussions at a place like this moreso than reddit for example, because I know I'm talking to (mostly) grown alpha men.
> 
> Hearing and debating these issues in a place where I can do so with other like minded (even if we disagree on some details) is much more interesting to me than discussion with blue haired skinny jeans urban hipsters that I just can't relate to on any level.
> 
> You and I for example can disagree on several details in this particular discussion.  But we both know we're grown alpha men and can relate to each other in principle, of not in totality.
> And at the end of the day, respect each other for whatever are.
> 
> That's a far cry from discussion of such matters with others who fundamentally hate us because of what we are.
> For the most part that i
> 
> 
> No police or litigation would be involved.
> 
> I know how to take an ass kicking like a Man.
> Do you?


So you just disregard other's perspectives on politics because you don't view them as alpha males and you figure you have a better chance of an echo chamber in a forum like this so you prefer to be heard in a place where you believe most people will agree with you. Got it.

One thing is perfectly clear with you. You can't stand for others to point out your flawed logic.


----------



## TODAY

Hughinn said:


> Lol.
> My wife would understand.
> 
> Because it wouldn't be the first time.


Hah, mine would not.

She would call me a fucking retard 😭


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> Hah, mine would not.
> 
> She would call me a fucking retard 😭


LOL truth be told I have to say the same actually. My wife has given me shit for some of my posts that she has seen.  Sometimes she has a point. I do spend too much time giving other people shit. In this instance though, I feel justified. She would not agree.

In all honesty she would say something like why do you care what an uneducated idiot on a steroid/bb forum thinks about the Ukraine-Russia war, followed by you are a fucking retard. 

Uncle Rapey's wife was raped by him in their youth and they are still married. It doesn't surprise me that she is used to his behavior. It isn't like she has a choice and she knows damn well how dumb he is. I feel sorry for her.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> LOL truth be told I have to say the same actually. My wife has given me shit for some of my posts that she has seen.  Sometimes she has a point. I do spend too much time giving other people shit. In this instance though, I feel justified. She would not agree.
> 
> In all honesty she would say something like why do you care what an uneducated idiot on a steroid/bb forum thinks about the Ukraine-Russia war, followed by you are a fucking retard.


Yesterday I did my all to famous quick skim thru the paying off student loan thread. Yea I got kinda worked up and my wife was right there she was like dude WTF are you all disgruntled about. Ah well there’s this thread on line oh never mind fuck it I really don’t know lol.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> Yesterday I did my all to famous quick skim thru the paying off student loan thread. Yea I got kinda worked up and my wife was right there she was like dude WTF are you all disgruntled about. Ah well there’s this thread on line oh never mind fuck it I really don’t know lol.


Yeah, they def don't care and they don't know why we do. Sometimes I do not even know why I care.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> LOL truth be told I have to say the same actually. My wife has given me shit for some of my posts that she has seen.  Sometimes she has a point. I do spend too much time giving other people shit. In this instance though, I feel justified. She would not agree.
> 
> In all honesty she would say something like why do you care what an uneducated idiot on a steroid/bb forum thinks about the Ukraine-Russia war, followed by you are a fucking retard.
> 
> Uncle Rapey's wife was raped by him in their youth and they are still married. It doesn't surprise me that she is used to his behavior. It isn't like she has a choice and she knows damn well how dumb he is. I feel sorry for her.


Why don't you just man up and settle this shit?

Obviously you've got a personal problem with me.  I get it.  We all, get it. I can't help it.  I've apologized.  I've challenged.  I've offered condolences,  combat and sympathy.  You're still not satisfied.

We live just a few hours drive apart.  Let's do this,  and be done already for fucks sake.   I'll buy your gas goddamn it.  Let's just get it over with  already.

@CJ what the fuck do y'all want me to do before you stop this horseshit?

@lifter6973  dude, let's get this over with already.  However you want.  I really don't care.  Fine.  It's true.  So  What?  What the fuck is it you want from me to cut the horseshit?    I'm old.  I'm a gimp.  I'll still stand up like a man and goddamn,  I'm a formidable motherfucker.  By any standard. Gimp or not. Ain't nobody that knows me going to think just because I limp you can write this Ole greybeard off.  So what the fuck?    I'm not asking for any concessions at all here. 

For fucks sake here.  Enough already.


----------



## Hughinn

Hughinn said:


> Why don't you just man up and settle this shit?
> 
> Obviously you've got a personal problem with me.  I get it.  We all, get it. I can't help it.  I've apologized.  I've challenged.  I've offered condolences,  combat and sympathy.  You're still not satisfied.
> 
> We live just a few hours drive apart.  Let's do this,  and be done already for fucks sake.   I'll buy your gas goddamn it.  Let's just get it over with  already.
> 
> @CJ what the fuck do y'all want me to do before you stop this horseshit?
> 
> @lifter6973  dude, let's get this over with already.  However you want.  I really don't care.  Fine.  It's true.  So  What?  What the fuck is it you want from me to cut the horseshit?    I'm old.  I'm a gimp.  I'll still stand up like a man and goddamn,  I'm a formidable motherfucker.  By any standard. Gimp or not. Ain't nobody that knows me going to think just because I limp you can write this Ole greybeard off.  So what the fuck?    I'm not asking for any concessions at all here.
> 
> For fucks sake here.  Enough already.



Now look motherfuckers. 

Dolly, is a raven-haired Cajun beauty.  With swamp rings around her ankles.  I've worshipped her since she was just fourteen.   27 years I been her man.  Maybe 28.  Shit, I've lost track. 

Point is, I've never done her wrong.  And she'd stand up proud and tell y'all that right now.  That little beauty will hopefully outlive me and raise great grand babies.   But that's out of my hands.  

Y'all are free to hate on me,  all you want.  I'm a big boy, I can take it. 

But for fucks sake, let's be reasonable here.  Let's be fair.  Stop the bullshit already.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Why don't you just man up and settle this shit?
> 
> Obviously you've got a personal problem with me.  I get it.  We all, get it. I can't help it.  I've apologized.  I've challenged.  I've offered condolences,  combat and sympathy.  You're still not satisfied.
> 
> We live just a few hours drive apart.  Let's do this,  and be done already for fucks sake.   I'll buy your gas goddamn it.  Let's just get it over with  already.
> 
> @CJ what the fuck do y'all want me to do before you stop this horseshit?
> 
> @lifter6973  dude, let's get this over with already.  However you want.  I really don't care.  Fine.  It's true.  So  What?  What the fuck is it you want from me to cut the horseshit?    I'm old.  I'm a gimp.  I'll still stand up like a man and goddamn,  I'm a formidable motherfucker.  By any standard. Gimp or not. Ain't nobody that knows me going to think just because I limp you can write this Ole greybeard off.  So what the fuck?    I'm not asking for any concessions at all here.
> 
> For fucks sake here.  Enough already.


Calm down tough guy. I don't how many times I have told you this but it is very simple even for you.
If you simply state your opinion and you don't insult others that don't agree with your opinion in this thread I have no problem with you.
When you behave like you do I feel strongly compelled to point out the flaws in your logic.
If you don't want to be treated like a bitch, stop acting like a bitch.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Calm down tough guy. I don't how many times I have told you this but it is very simple even for you.
> If you simply state your opinion and you don't insult others that don't agree with your opinion in this thread I have no problem with you.
> When you behave like you do I feel strongly compelled to point out the flaws in your logic.
> If you don't want to be treated like a bitch, stop acting like a bitch.



Your a little bitch.  A punk.  A chickenshit.  

I don't care what you say.  

You haven't even once found a flaw in logic.  

You just run your cunt mouth like the cunt you are slinging childish insults totally devoid of any reasoning. 

In other words,  you act like a bitch.  I don't care what you think or say.


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## TODAY




----------



## FlyingPapaya

That's ten fucking minutes lolol I just can't


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## TODAY

FlyingPapaya said:


> That's ten fucking minutes lolol I just can't


lol the last 5 mins are the best part


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Yes yes yes
 oh I watched it


----------



## Yano

This video is like a week old when I first saw it , it hit me pretty hard and now that its been translated for every one I'll put it up here. At first you see this beautiful young girl emerging from the horror of war and you think in that moment , wow that's kind of cool. Then you realize she and others have been looking for two of their comrades that have just been lost in a firefight. 

With God's Grace and guidance that beautiful young lady will survive , marry have a family. It makes me think of my own relatives of my great grandmother , of how she escaped the bolsheviks and later the nazi's of how she would look off quietly and stare into the sunset's. 

I would ask her what's wrong ? she would smile and tell me nothing angel nothing at all. I wonder how many days like this she had to endure so we could have the life she wanted for us. 

Slava Ukraini Heroiam slava !!


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Your a little bitch.  A punk.  A chickenshit.
> 
> I don't care what you say.
> 
> You haven't even once found a flaw in logic.
> 
> You just run your cunt mouth like the cunt you are slinging childish insults totally devoid of any reasoning.
> 
> In other words,  you act like a bitch.  I don't care what you think or say.


As usual you are wrong. Keep acting like a bitch and I will continue to point out your flaws. Just act like a man for once in your life.


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> This video is like a week old when I first saw it , it hit me pretty hard and now that its been translated for every one I'll put it up here. At first you see this beautiful young girl emerging from the horror of war and you think in that moment , wow that's kind of cool. Then you realize she and others have been looking for two of their comrades that have just been lost in a firefight.
> 
> With God's Grace and guidance that beautiful young lady will survive , marry have a family. It makes me think of my own relatives of my great grandmother , of how she escaped the bolsheviks and later the nazi's of how she would look off quietly and stare into the sunset's.
> 
> I would ask her what's wrong ? she would smile and tell me nothing angel nothing at all. I wonder how many days like this she had to endure so we could have the life she wanted for us.
> 
> Slava Ukraini Heroiam slava !!


Waiting for Uncle Rapey's spin on this. Now that this thread is in the flame forum Ima really tear his ignorant ass up.


----------



## lifter6973

My impression of Uncle Rapey in this thread:

Uncle Rapey here let me give you some facts on this war that everyone knows are facts:

1) I Uncle Rapey know more about the Russia-Ukraine war than anyone in the world.
2) No one can google sources like I can about this war and any war for that matter.
3) Only the sources I post in this thread are reliable. I am the only one on this forum that can determine which sources are credible.
4) My opinions are fact.
5) If you don't agree with my opinions....oops I mean my facts, it is either because you are not an alpha male or because you are not intelligent enough to be discussing this war in this thread.
6) Only I can insult others for not agreeing with me.
7) I am the victim. No one has ever pointed out flaws in my logic. By attempting to point out flaws in my logic people are insulting me  and they do so because they are bullies.
8) I have a gimp ankle but I will fight you if you do not agree with me.
9) I raped my wife because she didn't agree with me, she wanted it.
10) I am uneducated but you should still listen to me.
11) Biden is evil, Putin...not so much.
12) US is evil, Russia....not so much.
13) Democrats and Biden are responsible for everything wrong in the world today including this war.
14) I know exactly what every person in the Ukraine wants and thinks. They want to be Russian, they think the Ukraine is corrupt.
15) Im not just an expert on war, Im also an expert on politics, vaccines, health, education, economics, agriculture, racism....hell pretty much everything plus I can kick anyone's ass in here even with my broken dumb body.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

He won't post here
His I wanna know the war better and reasoning. 
He doesn't have protection


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> This video is like a week old when I first saw it , it hit me pretty hard and now that its been translated for every one I'll put it up here. At first you see this beautiful young girl emerging from the horror of war and you think in that moment , wow that's kind of cool. Then you realize she and others have been looking for two of their comrades that have just been lost in a firefight.
> 
> With God's Grace and guidance that beautiful young lady will survive , marry have a family. It makes me think of my own relatives of my great grandmother , of how she escaped the bolsheviks and later the nazi's of how she would look off quietly and stare into the sunset's.
> 
> I would ask her what's wrong ? she would smile and tell me nothing angel nothing at all. I wonder how many days like this she had to endure so we could have the life she wanted for us.
> 
> Slava Ukraini Heroiam slava !!


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> This video is like a week old when I first saw it , it hit me pretty hard and now that its been translated for every one I'll put it up here. At first you see this beautiful young girl emerging from the horror of war and you think in that moment , wow that's kind of cool. Then you realize she and others have been looking for two of their comrades that have just been lost in a firefight.
> 
> With God's Grace and guidance that beautiful young lady will survive , marry have a family. It makes me think of my own relatives of my great grandmother , of how she escaped the bolsheviks and later the nazi's of how she would look off quietly and stare into the sunset's.
> 
> I would ask her what's wrong ? she would smile and tell me nothing angel nothing at all. I wonder how many days like this she had to endure so we could have the life she wanted for us.
> 
> Slava Ukraini Heroiam slava !!


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> This video is like a week old when I first saw it , it hit me pretty hard and now that its been translated for every one I'll put it up here. At first you see this beautiful young girl emerging from the horror of war and you think in that moment , wow that's kind of cool. Then you realize she and others have been looking for two of their comrades that have just been lost in a firefight.
> 
> With God's Grace and guidance that beautiful young lady will survive , marry have a family. It makes me think of my own relatives of my great grandmother , of how she escaped the bolsheviks and later the nazi's of how she would look off quietly and stare into the sunset's.
> 
> I would ask her what's wrong ? she would smile and tell me nothing angel nothing at all. I wonder how many days like this she had to endure so we could have the life she wanted for us.
> 
> Slava Ukraini Heroiam slava !!


----------



## Hughinn




----------



## Hughinn




----------



## Hughinn




----------



## Hughinn

Terrible shit being done by both sides. 

I refuse to cheer gleefully for either side in this.  And I just hope it stops soon.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Terrible shit being done by both sides.
> 
> I refuse to cheer gleefully for either side in this.  And I just hope it stops soon.


Who is cheering you dipshit?


----------



## Hughinn

"global leaders"
Aren't bombarded from all sides by western propoganda. 

Different perspectives than "Putin is a cartoon bad guy" and "Russia is evil" are abundant in the world outside of the bubble we have here.


----------



## Hughinn

'We do not want to be involved': As horror unfolds in Ukraine, most of the world isn't punishing Putin
					

Leaders representing most of the world's population are choosing not to punish Russia for its atrocities, according to a USA TODAY analysis.




					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Hughinn




----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> "global leaders"
> Aren't bombarded from all sides by western propoganda.
> 
> Different perspectives than "Putin is a cartoon bad guy" and "Russia is evil" are abundant in the world outside of the bubble we have here.
> 
> View attachment 21365


USA Today is real news now?  Its hard to call your logic anything other than flawed when sometimes you claim your sources are real news and other times you say the same sources are fake news when someone else uses them to argue to a point.
I guess you are the only one that can decide what is credible for the rest of us.
Thank god for your knowledge.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> "global leaders"
> Aren't bombarded from all sides by western propoganda.
> 
> Different perspectives than "Putin is a cartoon bad guy" and "Russia is evil" are abundant in the world outside of the bubble we have here.


I continue to try in deal in factual observations vs. the comic book bad guy characterizations, regarding Putin, but as time goes on the two are gaining such a proximity to each other that they are becoming one. His past is well documented, but now he's chosen to play fast and loose with the nuclear rhetoric and together with his "What's the use of a world without Russia?" mindset, he's doing a hell of a job auditioning for the madman role. At this point he is nearly begging for a NATO strike.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

The one thing that I will never understand is why the Democrats have been wanting to start shit with Russia since Hillary Clinton lost to Trump in 2016.  It's as if they never wanted the Cold War to end in the first place.


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> USA Today is real news now?  Its hard to call your logic anything other than flawed when sometimes you claim your sources are real news and other times you say the same sources are fake news when someone else uses them to argue to a point.
> I guess you are the only one that can decide what is credible for the rest of us.
> Thank god for your knowledge.


Yeah I'm surprised they would go against the left agenda.


----------



## Cochino

Nodus1 said:


> I continue to try in deal in factual observations vs. the comic book bad guy characterizations, regarding Putin, but as time goes on the two are gaining such a proximity to each other that they are becoming one. His past is well documented, but now he's chosen to play fast and loose with the nuclear rhetoric and together with his *"What's the use of a world without Russia?" mindset, he's doing a hell of a job auditioning for the madman role.* At this point he is nearly begging for a NATO strike.


It sure seems that way doesn't it.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> I continue to try in deal in factual observations vs. the comic book bad guy characterizations, regarding Putin, but as time goes on the two are gaining such a proximity to each other that they are becoming one. His past is well documented, but now he's chosen to play fast and loose with the nuclear rhetoric and together with his "What's the use of a world without Russia?" mindset, he's doing a hell of a job auditioning for the madman role. At this point he is nearly begging for a NATO strike.



That's my whole point.

The rest of the world doesn't necessarily feel that way.

Putin is certainly not a nice guy.  But it appears that much of the world doesn't share the sentiment that he's some sort of cartoon like supervillain. And Russia is some sort of marvel world evil empire.    I mean many may not like Russia.  But they don't see them as a sworn evil enemy either.

Could it be because that's the way our media cast's the situation to us?

After all they are trying their absolute best to sell us this war and the idea that we have to take a specific side.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Putin is just another WEF fuck boy.  Tows the line on climate change, threatening to jail any doctor's that speak out against vaccines for covid.  


At what point do we start moralizing 2 pieces of garbage trying to kill eachother? 

Zelinski.....cunt
Putin....cunt
Biden....... Also a cunt. 


Why the fuck should anyone pick a side? Why? Because the television, right and left pits useless ideologies against eachother while cunts take everything for themselves.  

Maybe turn against the ones that rule over you? Maybe bite the hand that "feeds"  the poison you're all addicted to?

Fuck all these people.  They are all part of the big club. Not one of these people have anyone's best interests at heart!


----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## Cochino

Human_Backhoe said:


> Putin is just another WEF fuck boy.  Tows the line on climate change, threatening to jail any doctor's that speak out against vaccines for covid.
> 
> 
> At what point do we start moralizing 2 pieces of garbage trying to kill eachother?
> 
> Zelinski.....cunt
> Putin....cunt
> Biden....... Also a cunt.
> 
> 
> Why the fuck should anyone pick a side? Why? Because the television, right and left pits useless ideologies against eachother while cunts take everything for themselves.
> 
> Maybe turn against the ones that rule over you? Maybe bite the hand that "feeds"  the poison you're all addicted to?
> 
> Fuck all these people.  They are all part of the big club. Not one of these people have anyone's best interests at heart!


Fucking nailed it👏


----------



## Hughinn

Obviously this is about money.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520668383393505283
Isn't this just a case of colonization at this point? In what sense will Ukraine ever be independent of the U.S. government after accepting $35 billion (or more) in "military aid"?


----------



## lifter6973

Human_Backhoe said:


> Putin is just another WEF fuck boy.  Tows the line on climate change, threatening to jail any doctor's that speak out against vaccines for covid.
> 
> 
> At what point do we start moralizing 2 pieces of garbage trying to kill eachother?
> 
> Zelinski.....cunt
> Putin....cunt
> Biden....... Also a cunt.
> 
> 
> Why the fuck should anyone pick a side? Why? Because the television, right and left pits useless ideologies against eachother while cunts take everything for themselves.
> 
> Maybe turn against the ones that rule over you? Maybe bite the hand that "feeds"  the poison you're all addicted to?
> 
> Fuck all these people.  They are all part of the big club. Not one of these people have anyone's best interests at heart!


Internally this is how I feel about Democrats vs Republicans right now. How can you choose one side? So much much to disagree with for both parties. It is a clown show right now. Neither side seems to care about your average American. To me the agenda is lining their own pockets and pissing off the other side. The actual issues? No time for that.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Internally this is how I feel about Democrats vs Republicans right now. How can you choose one side? So much much to disagree with for both parties. It is a clown show right now. Neither side seems to care about your average American. To me the agenda is lining their own pockets and pissing off the other side. The actual issues? No time for that.



Oh bullshit.

You're a cunt faced blue check yuppie bitch.
You hate Donald Trump so bad it makes you impotent. 

You ain't fooling anyone just because you can't defend the stupidity of that idiot you helped put in the Whitehouse.

I bet you shave your arms legs and body and wear that girly boy perfume shit in noxious amounts too.  Probably ain't ever had grease under the fingernails or calluses on those baby soft hands.  

Shit.  Who are you kidding?


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> He won't post here
> His I wanna know the war better and reasoning.
> He doesn't have protection



What the fuck would I need to be protected from?

You ain't shit to me.  Just a chump that stays pissed off because I told him a truth he didn't want to hear.  - yes, I assure you that woman can get off on a dick.   Just not your dick obviously.  

You think it has something to do with deep down, she knows you got fucked in prison?

🤔


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

Human_Backhoe said:


> Putin is just another WEF fuck boy.  Tows the line on climate change, threatening to jail any doctor's that speak out against vaccines for covid.
> 
> 
> At what point do we start moralizing 2 pieces of garbage trying to kill eachother?
> 
> Zelinski.....cunt
> Putin....cunt
> Biden....... Also a cunt.
> 
> 
> Why the fuck should anyone pick a side? Why? Because the television, right and left pits useless ideologies against eachother while cunts take everything for themselves.
> 
> Maybe turn against the ones that rule over you? Maybe bite the hand that "feeds"  the poison you're all addicted to?
> 
> Fuck all these people.  They are all part of the big club. Not one of these people have anyone's best interests at heart!


 When this first started, someone asked me what I thought about it.  I said I really don't give a shit, and the individual asking me was horrified about my answer.  I then retorted with the only reason you care is because the media took a break from COVID and Biden to talk about Russia invading the Ukraine.  If you had not heard about it, you wouldn't even know, much less care.  Congratulations, you are being played by the media and yet another one of their divisive tactics.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Oh bullshit.
> 
> You're a cunt faced blue check yuppie bitch.
> You hate Donald Trump so bad it makes you impotent.
> 
> You ain't fooling anyone just because you can't defend the stupidity of that idiot you helped put in the Whitehouse.
> 
> I bet you shave your arms legs and body and wear that girly boy perfume shit in noxious amounts too.  Probably ain't ever had grease under the fingernails or calluses on those baby soft hands.
> 
> Shit.  Who are you kidding?


Again you prove you don't know shit Uncle Rapey.
I feel sorry for your wife Dotty Debby Dummy whatever the fuck her name is.


----------



## lifter6973

notsoswoleCPA said:


> When this first started, someone asked me what I thought about it.  I said I really don't give a shit, and the individual asking me was horrified about my answer.  I then retorted with the only reason you care is because the media took a break from COVID and Biden to talk about Russia invading the Ukraine.  If you had not heard about it, you wouldn't even know, much less care.  Congratulations, you are being played by the media and yet another one of their divisive tactics.


Idiot @Hughinn liked your post ironically cuz he has been the most played and shifted from being a virus expert to being a war expert because the media told him to.
Now he googles war shit and is the top go to war guy in the world (in his head). He is a dumb cunt.
Also I feel sorry for his wife lilly, betty, dummy, whatever the fuck her name is.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> What the fuck would I need to be protected from?
> 
> You ain't shit to me.  Just a chump that stays pissed off because I told him a truth he didn't want to hear.  - yes, I assure you that woman can get off on a dick.   Just not your dick obviously.
> 
> You think it has something to do with deep down, she knows you got fucked in prison?
> 
> 🤔


That's pretty rich coming from Uncle Rapey, the guy whose wife only knows what getting fucked feels like when she cheats on you with real men.
She has never known what sex feels like with you cuz she is passed out every time you fucking rapist and also cuz you have a tiny pecker.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> That's my whole point.
> 
> The rest of the world doesn't necessarily feel that way.
> 
> Putin is certainly not a nice guy.  But it appears that much of the world doesn't share the sentiment that he's some sort of cartoon like supervillain. And Russia is some sort of marvel world evil empire.    I mean many may not like Russia.  But they don't see them as a sworn evil enemy either.
> 
> Could it be because that's the way our media cast's the situation to us?
> 
> After all they are trying their absolute best to sell us this war and the idea that we have to take a specific side.


Congratulations on the promotion. I didn't realize that you spoke for the rest of the world.

I don't know, or frankly care, what other countries opinions are about Putin. I don't really care about what the MSM says about him either. I'll repeat, his actions and words are well documented. 
That's not to say I support the way the Biden administration, nor some Republicans like Lindsey Graham are handling this.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hughinn said:


> What the fuck would I need to be protected from?
> 
> You ain't shit to me.  Just a chump that stays pissed off because I told him a truth he didn't want to hear.  - yes, I assure you that woman can get off on a dick.   Just not your dick obviously.
> 
> You think it has something to do with deep down, she knows you got fucked in prison?
> 
> 🤔


You aren't getting any woman off lol worthless old man


----------



## JuiceTrain

Surprised bobbyloads hasn't made an entrance lol...


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Surprised bobbyloads hasn't made an entrance lol...



He'd definitely take a few days off from work just to read the entirety of this thread and than let out the ultimate spirit bomb...."lend me your energy..." 🤣🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya

At least Bobby lifts....


----------



## Yano

To Whom it may concern.

The flat out ignorance and stupidity that permeates this thread is quite honestly disgusting. Making excuses for Genocide because you don't like some ones politics 
Some of you are rationalizing GENOCIDE
You should be ashamed and have a good long talk with your Priest , Rabbi or whom ever your moral guide is and question them, because they have failed you.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> At least Bobby lifts....


Cut Uncle Rapey some slack, He is a gimp.


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> Cut Uncle Rapey some slack, He is a gimp.


Sooo .. Uncle Gimpy ?


----------



## Yano

On a side note of intelligence , If any one wants to watch a decent channel run by a retired Army operator with no bullshit check this fella out.


----------



## TODAY

notsoswoleCPA said:


> When this first started, someone asked me what I thought about it.  I said I really don't give a shit, and the individual asking me was horrified about my answer.  I then retorted with the only reason you care is because the media took a break from COVID and Biden to talk about Russia invading the Ukraine.  If you had not heard about it, you wouldn't even know, much less care.  Congratulations, you are being played by the media and yet another one of their divisive tactics.


Let me get this straight...

Nobody should care about a full-scale invasion by a world power that has lead to the deaths of thousands, displaced millions, and disrupted the world economy simply because to media _chose_ to cover it?

I'm sorry, dude, but that is some braindead horseshit and I don't think you've really thought it through.


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> Nobody should care about a full-scale invasion by a world power that has lead to the deaths of thousands, displaced millions, and disrupted the world economy simply because to media _chose_ to cover it?
> 
> I'm sorry, dude, but that is some braindead horseshit and I don't think you've really thought it through.


Now I know the main reason why Uncle Rapey liked that post. His media sources told him US is more evil than Russia and Biden is more evil than Putin so he tried to round up as many articles as he could stating as much so he can spew nonsense here as you know, FACTS.

According to Uncle Rapey, the rest of the world and any rational person knows there is no other side to this. US is the most evil nation in the World. Biden is the most corrupt President in history. No one in the Ukraine wants to be in the Ukraine/under Ukraine control. They want to be in Russia/part of Russia. They know the Ukraine is corrupt and horrible. They know Russia is great and Ukraine oppresses them. These are the facts.....according to Uncle Rapey.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Congratulations on the promotion. I didn't realize that you spoke for the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't know, or frankly care, what other countries opinions are about Putin. I don't really care about what the MSM says about him either. I'll repeat, his actions and words are well documented.
> That's not to say I support the way the Biden administration, nor some Republicans like Lindsey Graham are handling this.



I didn't say I knew what the rest of the world thought,  I posted evidence of them saying in thier own words what they thought.  They spoke for themselves, I didn't speak for them and most don't agree with your childish cartoon character assessment of the situation.

Fine, you think Putin is some kind of DC comics super villain.  You and the tranny on msdnc have that in common.  

For other rational people,  there's two sides to every story and I refuse to support yet another war instigated and agitated by our own leadership


----------



## Hughinn

TODAY said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> Nobody should care about a full-scale invasion by a world power that has lead to the deaths of thousands, displaced millions, and disrupted the world economy simply because to media _chose_ to cover it?
> 
> I'm sorry, dude, but that is some braindead horseshit and I don't think you've really thought it through.



Wow.  The last time that happened was Iraq.  

The media sure covered that alot differently didn't they?

200, 000+ non combat civilians died just the first time.   We're you this outraged then?  

Or did you forget to to think that one through?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I didn't say I knew what the rest of the world thought,  I posted evidence of them saying in thier own words what they thought.  They spoke for themselves, I didn't speak for them and most don't agree with your childish cartoon character assessment of the situation.
> 
> Fine, you think Putin is some kind of DC comics super villain.  You and the tranny on msdnc have that in common.
> 
> For other rational people,  there's two sides to every story and I refuse to support yet another war instigated and agitated by our own leadership


Your stupidity never ceases to amaze. You are one dumb motherfucker.


----------



## Hughinn

Yano said:


> To Whom it may concern.
> 
> The flat out ignorance and stupidity that permeates this thread is quite honestly disgusting. Making excuses for Genocide because you don't like some ones politics
> Some of you are rationalizing GENOCIDE
> You should be ashamed and have a good long talk with your Priest , Rabbi or whom ever your moral guide is and question them, because they have failed you.



The ignorance and stupidity you project here with your childish buklshit like "it's US and the good guys vs the bad guys" is nauseating.  

As a self proclaimed free thinking person you should be ashamed of yourself.  You say nothing original or insightful whatsoever.   Nothing you say can't be heard daily on cnn. 

This particular conflict has grievances committed by both sides.  Not just one.  Your constant bullshit howling about the boogeyman leading some kind of demon army against the nato  angels is just plain fucking stupid. 

I've seen some indoctrinated idiots before in my life.  But your stupid Yankee ass takes the cake.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Your stupidity never ceases to amaze. You are one dumb motherfucker.



Your one chickenshit piece of trash. 

 Mouthy cunt without a backbone. 

Who gives a fuck what you think?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Your one chickenshit piece of trash.
> 
> Mouthy cunt without a backbone.
> 
> Who gives a fuck what you think?


You're
You're a fucking idiot and everyone here knows this FACT.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> You're
> You're a fucking idiot and everyone here knows this FACT.



"Everybody knows"

You mean a cowardly cunt (you) and stupid fat assed chickenshit Yankee (@Yano ) don't like what I have to say. 

I don't care.  You're a gutless fucking worm.   He's a stupid fucked up Yankee  and a wanna be that just never really was

Meaningless to me.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> "Everybody knows"
> 
> You mean a cowardly cunt (you) and stupid fat assed chickenshit Yankee (@Yano ) don't like what I have to say.
> 
> I don't care.  You're a gutless fucking worm.   He's a stupid fucked up Yankee  and a wanna be that just never really was
> 
> Meaningless to me.


More than just the two of us you incredibly ignorant POS gimp bitch.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hughinn said:


> "Everybody knows"
> 
> You mean a cowardly cunt (you) and stupid fat assed chickenshit Yankee (@Yano ) don't like what I have to say.
> 
> I don't care.  You're a gutless fucking worm.   He's a stupid fucked up Yankee  and a wanna be that just never really was
> 
> Meaningless to me.


You're kind of a worthless piece of shit. 

By the way it's sad that as an American you try and use the word Yankee as an insult to another American.

You're quite stupid.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're kind of a worthless piece of shit.
> 
> By the way it's sad that as an American you try and use the word Yankee as an insult to another American.
> 
> You're quite stupid.



Says a jailbird with stretched out asshole. 

Go fuck yourself bud. And tell that gal to go ahead an fuck herself too.   Because it'd be the only way she's going to get off anyway


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Says a jailbird with stretched out asshole.
> 
> Go fuck yourself bud. And tell that gal to go ahead an fuck herself too.   Because it'd be the only way she's going to get off anyway


Go rape your wife Dummy or whatever the fuck her stupid name is again you ignorant gimp cuck.
You are a scumbag and an idiot.


----------



## Hughinn

180+ pages here and literally the only argument against the observation that the US/NATO/Ukraine power structure could easily have prevented this war with a few low-cost diplomatic concessions is "Actually Putin would have invaded anyway because he's a cartoon supervillain who does evil things for no reason."

Fuck me, none of you idiots has any right to call anybody stupid.

@Yano @FlyingPapaya  yall dumb motherfuckers take the cake though.  That other retarded bastard....well, I don't think he can help it.   But y'all,  with that bullshit...damn.


----------



## Test_subject

This thread is like watching someone who has never used a roundabout before try to drive on one.

Around and around and around and around and around….

Like, how many different ways can you say the same thing before you just admit that the discussion is pointless?  It’s almost fascinating it’s so inane.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> 180+ pages here and literally the only argument against the observation that the US/NATO/Ukraine power structure could easily have prevented this war with a few low-cost diplomatic concessions is "Actually Putin would have invaded anyway because he's a cartoon supervillain who does evil things for no reason."
> 
> Fuck me, none of you idiots has any right to call anybody stupid.
> 
> @Yano @FlyingPapaya  yall dumb motherfuckers take the cake though.  That other retarded bastard....well, I don't think he can help it.   But y'all,  with that bullshit...damn.


Wrong. Your reading comprehension is horrific. Go back with a non-retarded adult and try to have them explain to you the other arguments you retarded fuck you.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> This thread is like watching someone who has never used a roundabout before try to drive on one.
> 
> Around and around and around and around and around….
> 
> Like, how many different ways can you say the same thing before you just admit that the discussion is pointless?  It’s almost fascinating it’s so inane.


Ima say 1 million different ways for the win!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hughinn said:


> Says a jailbird with stretched out asshole.
> 
> Go fuck yourself bud. And tell that gal to go ahead an fuck herself too.   Because it'd be the only way she's going to get off anyway


That's all you got?  Oh no you pointed out I've been in jail!!!! Oh no!  Oh the humanity I'm so hurt I don't think I can go on.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> That's all you got?  Oh no you pointed out I've been in jail!!!! Oh no!  Oh the humanity I'm so hurt I don't think I can go on.


You know what is funny about that?  Uncle Rapey has been in jail, multiple times after getting his ass handed to him. He admitted it in this thread. Just like he admitted he is rapist in another.
The guy is as stupid as it gets. 

He tries to insult others for doing exactly what he does. Then he turns around and tries to play victim. @Hughinn Uncle Rapey, you are no victim but if you want to know what it is like to be a victim, well, that can be arranged you ignorant gimp bitch.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> This thread is like watching someone who has never used a roundabout before try to drive on one.
> 
> Around and around and around and around and around….
> 
> Like, how many different ways can you say the same thing before you just admit that the discussion is pointless?  It’s almost fascinating it’s so inane.



It is pointless.   

The only argument against the observation that the US/NATO/Ukraine power structure could easily have prevented this war with a few low-cost diplomatic concessions is "Actually Putin would have invaded anyway because he's a cartoon supervillain who does evil things for no reason."

Braindead motherfuckers.  

I'm done here


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> It is pointless.
> 
> The only argument against the observation that the US/NATO/Ukraine power structure could easily have prevented this war with a few low-cost diplomatic concessions is "Actually Putin would have invaded anyway because he's a cartoon supervillain who does evil things for no reason."
> 
> Braindead motherfuckers.
> 
> I'm done here


Wrong again. You are ignorant.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> I didn't say I knew what the rest of the world thought,  I posted evidence of them saying in thier own words what they thought.  They spoke for themselves, I didn't speak for them and most don't agree with your childish cartoon character assessment of the situation.
> 
> Fine, you think Putin is some kind of DC comics super villain.  You and the tranny on msdnc have that in common.
> 
> For other rational people,  there's two sides to every story and I refuse to support yet another war instigated and agitated by our own leadership


Where did you post this evidence? I looked back but must have missed it.

Are you one of these comic book fanboys? I never got into them. I don't know why you keep bringing it up. 
We don't need metaphors for Putin. His record speaks for itself.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Putin is the villain in this story because he invaded another country of his own volition.


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


>


I’ve seen the video of them shooting the Russian POW’s in the legs. There were also other POW’s there that have been obvious bleeding for a while . 

This looked like a camp were they kept all
The captured enemy forces. They all looked shot and they all had there hands tied behind there backs pretty brutal shit.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> I’ve seen the video of them shooting the Russian POW’s in the legs. There were also other POW’s there that have been obvious bleeding for a while .
> 
> This looked like a camp were they kept all
> The captured enemy forces. They all looked shot and they all had there hands tied behind there backs pretty brutal shit.


I didn't watch but that is over the top.
Having said that though, think of this scenario. If a scumbag piece of shit like @Hughinn broke into my house and tried to take my things and take over, I would absolutely shoot him and mock him while waiting for the cops. No one is going to feel sorry for him.
For the soldiers though, some of them are not there by choice so that sucks balls.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Where did you post this evidence? I looked back but must have missed it.
> 
> Are you one of these comic book fanboys? I never got into them. I don't know why you keep bringing it up.
> We don't need metaphors for Putin. His record speaks for itself.



Just a couple of pages back I posted it.  I'm tired of spoonfeeding you idiots. 

You have no better argument for the past twenty times we've exchanged that this could easily have been avoided by Ukraine/US/NATO  than you think Putin is some kind of bizzare cartoon bad guy that just does evil shit for no reason.  

It's childish as fuck you're no better than those other idiots. 

Putin's record you say, in blissful ignorance? 

What about US record of war atrocities you stupid asshole?   
Mai Lai massacre
Abu gharib tortures
Azizabad airstrike on civilians
Khandahar massacre
Yemen drone strikes on civilians (still going on along with a starvation blockade)
Bombing civilians in Syria 
Bombing civilians in Laos
Civilian *Air Raid Shelter, Amiriyah, Iraq (February 13, 1991)*
Al Shifa pill factory, Khartoum, Sudan (August 20, 1998)
Civilian *Train bombing, Grdelica, Serbia (April 12, 1999)*
Radio Television station Serbia, Belgrade, Serbia (April 23, 1999)
Red Cross complex, Kabul, Afghanistan (October 16 and October 26, 2001)

I could go on all day. 

But the point is, fuck you with your childish bullshit of Putin being somehow worse than our own leadership.  You're a stupid fuck if you think he's guilty of anything our own leadership isn't.  His record speaks for itself you keep saying,  well stick that one up your ass because we got one hell of a record ourselves.  

And if you think for one second that sending Americans off to die in Ukraine so the "good guys can beat the bad guys" then you're a stupid, childish tool amd are part of the problem.  

Stupid fucks.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> I didn't watch but that is over the top.
> Having said that though, think of this scenario. If a scumbag piece of shit like @Hughinn broke into my house and tried to take my things and take over, I would absolutely shoot him and mock him while waiting for the cops. No one is going to feel sorry for him.
> For the soldiers though, some of them are not there by choice so that sucks balls.



I wouldn't need to break in. 
You old lady would let me in. 

I doubt you own anything I want anyway.   And what you do have ain't payed for.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I wouldn't need to break in.
> You old lady would let me in.
> 
> I doubt you own anything I want anyway.   And what you do have ain't payed for.


Regardless of how you got in, if I ever saw you on my property I would shoot you on site.
Also, I own everything I have dipshit. I owe no one, well except real estate taxes and state/federal taxes. Jealous bitch?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

We've seen what you look like. There isn't any woman salivating over you. I also doubt any of your wife's orgasms were real either.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Just a couple of pages back I posted it.  I'm tired of spoonfeeding you idiots.
> 
> You have no better argument for the past twenty times we've exchanged that this could easily have been avoided by Ukraine/US/NATO  than you think Putin is some kind of bizzare cartoon bad guy that just does evil shit for no reason.
> 
> It's childish as fuck you're no better than those other idiots.
> 
> Putin's record you say, in blissful ignorance?
> 
> What about US record of war atrocities you stupid asshole?
> Mai Lai massacre
> Abu gharib tortures
> Azizabad airstrike on civilians
> Khandahar massacre
> Yemen drone strikes on civilians (still going on along with a starvation blockade)
> Bombing civilians in Syria
> Bombing civilians in Laos
> Civilian *Air Raid Shelter, Amiriyah, Iraq (February 13, 1991)*
> Al Shifa pill factory, Khartoum, Sudan (August 20, 1998)
> Civilian *Train bombing, Grdelica, Serbia (April 12, 1999)*
> Radio Television station Serbia, Belgrade, Serbia (April 23, 1999)
> Red Cross complex, Kabul, Afghanistan (October 16 and October 26, 2001)
> 
> I could go on all day.
> 
> But the point is, fuck you with your childish bullshit of Putin being somehow worse than our own leadership.  You're a stupid fuck if you think he's guilty of anything our own leadership isn't.  His record speaks for itself you keep saying,  well stick that one up your ass because we got one hell of a record ourselves.
> 
> And if you think for one second that sending Americans off to die in Ukraine so the "good guys can beat the bad guys" then you're a stupid, childish tool amd are part of the problem.
> 
> Stupid fucks.


Why don't you move to Russia if you think it is so much better and less corrupt than the US you dumb fuck? Actions speak louder than stupid words coming from idiot Uncle Rapey.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> We've seen what you look like. There isn't any woman salivating over you. I also doubt any of your wife's orgasms were real either.


yeah, I don't know of many women that are into washed up looking gimp cucks.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

He's probably the only person I've met who refuses to acknowledge that not all women can orgasm from penetration alone. Dudes ignorant as fuck.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> He's probably the only person I've met who refuses to acknowledge that not all women can orgasm from penetration alone. Dudes ignorant as fuck.


Yup. From what I've seen the best way to keep a woman coming back is to be good with your hands and mouth more so than just trying to jackhammer for sure.
Uncle Rapey wouldn't know that though. Every woman/man he has fucked has been passed out.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Just a couple of pages back I posted it.  I'm tired of spoonfeeding you idiots.
> 
> You have no better argument for the past twenty times we've exchanged that this could easily have been avoided by Ukraine/US/NATO  than you think Putin is some kind of bizzare cartoon bad guy that just does evil shit for no reason.
> 
> It's childish as fuck you're no better than those other idiots.
> 
> Putin's record you say, in blissful ignorance?
> 
> What about US record of war atrocities you stupid asshole?
> Mai Lai massacre
> Abu gharib tortures
> Azizabad airstrike on civilians
> Khandahar massacre
> Yemen drone strikes on civilians (still going on along with a starvation blockade)
> Bombing civilians in Syria
> Bombing civilians in Laos
> Civilian *Air Raid Shelter, Amiriyah, Iraq (February 13, 1991)*
> Al Shifa pill factory, Khartoum, Sudan (August 20, 1998)
> Civilian *Train bombing, Grdelica, Serbia (April 12, 1999)*
> Radio Television station Serbia, Belgrade, Serbia (April 23, 1999)
> Red Cross complex, Kabul, Afghanistan (October 16 and October 26, 2001)
> 
> I could go on all day.
> 
> But the point is, fuck you with your childish bullshit of Putin being somehow worse than our own leadership.  You're a stupid fuck if you think he's guilty of anything our own leadership isn't.  His record speaks for itself you keep saying,  well stick that one up your ass because we got one hell of a record ourselves.
> 
> And if you think for one second that sending Americans off to die in Ukraine so the "good guys can beat the bad guys" then you're a stupid, childish tool amd are part of the problem.
> 
> Stupid fucks.


You don't want to get into a pissing match comparing American atrocities with Russian ones, you dumbfuck.

Just because I don't suck Putin's propaganda right out of his dick like you do doesn't mean I agree with everything the US is doing. When did I say I supported sending Americans to fight in The Ukraine. "Just a couple of pages back"? Quote me on that, or else shut the fuck up.


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> You don't want to get into a pissing match comparing American atrocities with Russian ones, you dumbfuck.
> 
> Just because I don't suck Putin's propaganda right out of his dick like you do doesn't mean I agree with everything the US is doing. When did I say I supported sending Americans to fight in The Ukraine. "Just a couple of pages back"? Quote me on that, or else shut the fuck up.


Right on brother. I guess there is really is more than just two people here in this thread that think Uncle Rapey is one dumb motherfucker.
Chalk that up as another false assumption for Uncle Rapey.  I think makes him what now, 0 correct assumptions and 200 incorrect assumptions? He is such a joke.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> You don't want to get into a pissing match comparing American atrocities with Russian ones, you dumbfuck.
> 
> Just because I don't suck Putin's propaganda right out of his dick like you do doesn't mean I agree with everything the US is doing. When did I say I supported sending Americans to fight in The Ukraine. "Just a couple of pages back"? Quote me on that, or else shut the fuck up.



You're the fucking idiot running around here howling like a retarded maniac that Putin is some kind of cartoon style megalomaniac set on world domination.  Not me. You have no evidence to back that up.
You're also the jackass howling about "Russian atrocities" when if you weren't such a fool, you'd understand that Russia is NOT the Soviet Union.
So if your dumbass wants to compare apples to apples, then be my guest. Tell me how much terrorism worldwide the Russians have done and compare it to what the US has done since the fall of the Soviet Union.   Because newsflash idiot.  Russia is not the Soviet Union.  In fact, the Russian people overthrew the Soviet Union.  Not NATO. Not the US.  The Russian people.

The Soviet Union is gone.  The world empire today is the US.  Not the Soviets. They were overthrown 30 years ago

Fact of the matter is, western media is trying to sell this war.    Most Americans aren't going to buy a war in Eastern Europe to solidify western oil companies and banks to secure ukranian resources.   So they sell it to idiots like you as some sort of moral crusade against a cartoon supervillain and you suck that cock dry.

It's a damn shame to see your stupidity 
Because that type of stupidity is getting thousands of people killed right now


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Fact of the matter is, western media is trying to sell this war.    Most Americans aren't going to buy a war in Eastern Europe to solidify western oil companies and banks to secure ukranian resources.   So they sell it to idiots like you as some sort of moral crusade against a cartoon supervillain and suck the cock dry.
> 
> It's a damn shame to see your stupidity


That is not a fact you ignorant uneducated gimp piece of shit.


----------



## Hughinn

And @Yano
How fucking stupid are you?

On here howling and screaming about "fascists" and "Nazis" when guess what?

There indeed are bonafide Nazis...proud grandsons of the black sun logo SS Nazi commanders who perpetrated a genocide against the Jews in western Ukraine in WW2 fighting alongside Islamic extremists in Ukraine today.

But guess what dumbass?   Those aren't Putins guys in the Donbass.  Those are zelensky and Joe Bidens guys fighting on the Ukrainian side against the dpr and npr republic's and the Russian federation in Mariupol.

Your stupid ass is literally cheering for Nazis, while howling that the Russians....are the Nazis.... wtf.

You're asanine and ignorant. An old boomer fool marching like a lemming towards a disaster.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Why don't you move to Russia if you think it is so much better and less corrupt than the US you dumb fuck? Actions speak louder than stupid words coming from idiot Uncle Rapey.



Stupid bastard.

I never once said that the Russian government isn't corrupt.

I never once said that Putin wasn't a corrupt corporate ogliarch.

I'm saying that Joe Biden is also a corrupt corporate ogliarch.  And our own government is corrupt.

I don't give a flying fuck about either one of them.   I'm completely against America spending the lives of our young people on wars of one corrupt ogliarchy against another.

I don't buy the "holy moral crusade" being shoveled like shit by our media either.  Shoveling that horseshit right into the heads of people too stupid not to see it for what it is

There's no good side in this.  I'm against being involved on either side


----------



## DF

I wonder when @nissan11 will start dating again.


----------



## Swiper.

I’m currently eating lamb and rice. it’s good


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> Stupid bastard.
> 
> I never once said that the Russian government isn't corrupt.
> 
> I never once said that Putin wasn't a corrupt corporate ogliarch.
> 
> I'm saying that Joe Biden is also a corrupt corporate ogliarch.  And our own government is corrupt.
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck about either one of them.   I'm completely against America spending the lives of our young people on wars of one corrupt ogliarchy against another.
> 
> I don't buy the "holy moral crusade" being shoveled like shit by our media either.  Shoveling that horseshit right into the heads of people too stupid not to see it for what it is
> 
> There's no good side in this.  I'm against being involved on either side
> 
> View attachment 21402


🤔 not the part about lifter being a dumbass because I like him and am fond of him but I don’t see anything else here I don’t absolutely agree with


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> 🤔 not the part about lifter being a dumbass because I like him and am fond of him but I don’t see anything else here I don’t absolutely agree with


I also agree with it except the first statement. Uncle Rapey meant to say he is a stupid bastard. A stupid, gimp bastard. Do you like my avi?


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> I also agree with it except the first statement. Uncle Rapey meant to say he is a stupid bastard. A stupid, gimp bastard. Do you like my avi?


I just saw it 😂


----------



## nissan11

DF said:


> I wonder when @nissan11 will start dating again.


I have been seeing a girl for 4 weeks. I supposed I could update the thread but I hate to dicide everyone's attention.

Ok I will.


----------



## Hughinn




----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Now this is interesting.
> 
> View attachment 21405
> 
> 
> The 40 something people evacuated from the Azov controlled but besiged steel plant in Mariupol have been evacuated to.....
> Russian controlled Donestk.    Not ukranian territory.
> 
> Almost like these were actually Azov hostages????   Human shields to stop the Russians from bombing the bunkers?
> 
> I dunno.   But it's odd that despite what our media tells us, these people went to Donestk instead of Kyiv.


Shut the fuck up you speculating moron. God you are an idiot and will believe anything you pull off the net if it fits your idiotic agenda.


----------



## lifter6973

God damn I love that this thread is in the flame forum now. I don't have to play nice anymore.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Shut the fuck up you speculating moron. God you are an idiot and will believe anything you pull off the net if it fits your idiotic agenda.


Childish idiot


----------



## CJ




----------



## Hughinn

Now here's zelensky on ukranian propoganda saying these people were "saved from Russian aggression and would be soon returning to Ukranian controlled territory".

Except rueters looks to have followed the bus to a Russian controlled suburb of donestk.   With a united nations convoy in tow.



			https://www.president.gov.ua/en/news/sogodni-nam-nareshti-vdalosya-rozpochati-evakuaciyu-lyudej-z-74705


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> View attachment 21407



It's unfortunate that this thread is an interesting subject and could have been a good source of information and informed discussion, except for you refused to take out the trash and let it devolve because of one person you wouldn't keep in line just to spite another you disliked.

So yep.  You're part of this pot and kettle too 

Congratulations


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> It's unfortunate that this thread is an interesting subject and could have been a good source of information and informed discussion, except for you refused to take out the trash and let it devolve because of one person you wouldn't keep in line just to spite another you disliked.
> 
> So yep.  You're part of this pot and kettle too
> 
> Congratulations


Some might say that I'm keeping the trash in the bin. 🤔


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> It's unfortunate that this thread is an interesting subject and could have been a good source of information and informed discussion, except for you refused to take out the trash and let it devolve because of one person you wouldn't keep in line just to spite another you disliked.
> 
> So yep.  You're part of this pot and kettle too
> 
> Congratulations


 Cry me a river. You are no victim and you are def not a good source of information. You are a good source of bullshit.


----------



## DF

@Hughinn I'll give you credit for keeping up with this thread.  Also the few that have actually bothered to counter your perspective with something...anything other than name calling ect because they don't like you.

To those that continue to beat on @Hughinn and add nothing to this thread.  More than likely I have you blocked.  These few add nothing to this thread..maybe even to UG.  It's a big disappointment to me.

Also the lack of warning from the Mods here to be respectful and giving out much needed cooling off.  This disappoints me as well.


To me UG is swirling the drain & I'll be spending less and less time here.


----------



## lifter6973

DF said:


> @Hughinn I'll give you credit for keeping up with this thread.  Also the few that have actually bothered to counter your perspective with something...anything other than name calling ect because they don't like you.
> 
> To those that continue to beat on @Hughinn and add nothing to this thread.  More than likely I have you blocked.  These few add nothing to this thread..maybe even to UG.  It's a big disappointment to me.
> 
> Also the lack of warning from the Mods here to be respectful and giving out much needed cooling off.  This disappoints me as well.
> 
> 
> To me UG is swirling the drain & I'll be spending less and less time here.


Why is it ok for @Hughinn to insult but others can't insult him or point out his lies?  Seems like you have a double standard sir.  This is one thread btw. You think I make no contribution in the forum at all? Sorry I don't meet your standards. I have my fun but I also give good advice when I can.


----------



## RiR0

DF said:


> @Hughinn I'll give you credit for keeping up with this thread.  Also the few that have actually bothered to counter your perspective with something...anything other than name calling ect because they don't like you.
> 
> To those that continue to beat on @Hughinn and add nothing to this thread.  More than likely I have you blocked.  These few add nothing to this thread..maybe even to UG.  It's a big disappointment to me.
> 
> Also the lack of warning from the Mods here to be respectful and giving out much needed cooling off.  This disappoints me as well.
> 
> 
> To me UG is swirling the drain & I'll be spending less and less time here.


It’s the flame forum. What do you expect? Do you want mods banning people for talking shit in the shit talking forum?
I thought you people lived free speech


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> Some might say that I'm keeping the trash in the bin. 🤔



Exactly.  
You allowed this to happen because of your bias towards me.  

So you let another spiteful idiot shit on this thread because you thought it was amusing to see me hounded like an impetuous little kid would hound a math teacher. 

Congratulations on a fucked up thread Mr moderator.  
And the loss of what could've been a very informative and interesting discussion.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> Exactly.
> You allowed this to happen because of your bias towards me.
> 
> So you let another spiteful idiot shit on this thread because you thought it was amusing to see me hounded like an impetuous little kid would hound a math teacher.
> 
> Congratulations on a fucked up thread Mr moderator.
> And the loss of what could've been a very informative and interesting discussion.


It’s the flame sub


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> It’s the flame forum. What do you expect? Do you want mods banning people for talking shit in the shit talking forum?
> I thought you people lived free speech


Yeah, its not the Pit on ASF where anything goes except when you don't agree with the masses, then you will get banned.


----------



## Hughinn

DF said:


> @Hughinn I'll give you credit for keeping up with this thread.  Also the few that have actually bothered to counter your perspective with something...anything other than name calling ect because they don't like you.
> 
> To those that continue to beat on @Hughinn and add nothing to this thread.  More than likely I have you blocked.  These few add nothing to this thread..maybe even to UG.  It's a big disappointment to me.
> 
> Also the lack of warning from the Mods here to be respectful and giving out much needed cooling off.  This disappoints me as well.
> 
> 
> To me UG is swirling the drain & I'll be spending less and less time here.


My sentiment exactly. 

Thank you for always being civil. Even when we disagreed.


----------



## RiR0

The only way to settle this is to post the hottest sluts from each country. Boners will decide which side should be supported in the war


----------



## CJ

DF said:


> @Hughinn I'll give you credit for keeping up with this thread.  Also the few that have actually bothered to counter your perspective with something...anything other than name calling ect because they don't like you.
> 
> To those that continue to beat on @Hughinn and add nothing to this thread.  More than likely I have you blocked.  These few add nothing to this thread..maybe even to UG.  It's a big disappointment to me.
> 
> Also the lack of warning from the Mods here to be respectful and giving out much needed cooling off.  This disappoints me as well.
> 
> 
> To me UG is swirling the drain & I'll be spending less and less time here.


I've said it already, but to reiterate, this thread is entirely too active for me to keep up with. I either spend the time I do have on this one thread, or on all the others.

I chose to move it to the Flame Forum because it has devolved into a shit show.

They want to argue, let them argue. If I had to guess almost nobody even looks at thos thread, so it's a self contained issue.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, its not the Pit on ASF where anything goes except when you don't agree with the masses, then you will get banned.


I got banned 3 times from there.


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> It’s the flame forum. What do you expect? Do you want mods banning people for talking shit in the shit talking forum?
> I thought you people lived free speech



For 180 pages, it was on the discussion forum. 

And damn what an interesting thing to discuss.   Too bad it turned into this.


----------



## RiR0

How many of you are actually affected by the war?
Or have actually been to where the war is taking place? 
The only thing I’m pissed about is my tax dollars are being sent there.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> Exactly.
> You allowed this to happen because of your bias towards me.
> 
> So you let another spiteful idiot shit on this thread because you thought it was amusing to see me hounded like an impetuous little kid would hound a math teacher.
> 
> Congratulations on a fucked up thread Mr moderator.
> And the loss of what could've been a very informative and interesting discussion.


I told you already, I'm indifferent towards you. I wasn't lying then, and I'm not now.

Truthfully, I hate how ALL of you fukkin children are acting. It's pathetic.


----------



## Hughinn

CJ said:


> I've said it already, but to reiterate, this thread is entirely too active for me to keep up with. I either spend the time I do have on this one thread, or on all the others.
> 
> I chose to move it to the Flame Forum because it has devolved into a shit show.
> 
> They want to argue, let them argue. If I had to guess almost nobody even looks at thos thread, so it's a self contained issue.



Lmao.  What a disappointment.

"Too active to keep up with"
"Almost nobody looks at this"

Shit man, you can't even make a coherent excuse for your neglect of responsibility.

I really don't care anymore.   I'm like others her have stated.  And I've noticed several of them spending less and less time here. 

I think I'll leave to you and your pet idiot too


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> For 180 pages, it was on the discussion forum.
> 
> And damn what an interesting thing to discuss.   Too bad it turned into this.


Maybe if you hadn't insulted the people that didn't agree with you huh?  
I'm sorry to burst your bubble @Hughinn. 

I don't side with the popular opinion in a forum because Im not a follower like you. 
I concede that the majority here see things the way you do. 
What the majority don't do, unlike you is insult those that have a different opinion.


Sorry I am not afraid to speak up even if the popular opinion in a particular forum is different than mine. I know you want a 100% echo chamber or you just don't feel comfortable.
How do you manage in the real world?


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> Lmao.  What a disappointment.
> 
> "Too active to keep up with"
> "Almost nobody looks at this"
> 
> Shit man, you can't even make a coherent excuse for your neglect of responsibility.


Wrong. 
It’s only a few posters that are posting. But those few are posting consistently


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> I told you already, I'm indifferent towards you. I wasn't lying then, and I'm not now.
> 
> Truthfully, I hate how ALL of you fukkin children are acting. It's pathetic.


Hell I'll admit, Im just as much to blame for the shit show as Uncle Rapey. For that, I apologize dad.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> Wrong.
> It’s only a few posters that are posting. But those few are posting consistently


You've done it now. You told Uncle Rapey he is wrong. Don't fall asleep, you will be raped.


----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> Lmao.  What a disappointment.
> 
> "Too active to keep up with"
> "Almost nobody looks at this"
> 
> Shit man, you can't even make a coherent excuse for your neglect of responsibility.
> 
> I really don't care anymore.   I'm like others her have stated.  And I've noticed several of them spending less and less time here.
> 
> I think I'll leave to you and your pet idiot too


In case you weren't aware, this is not a paid job for me. I volunteer my time, IN ADDITION to my roughly 60 hours a week real job, plus my other job being a single father, while also trying to have some semblance of a social life with family and friends. 

I apologize for not meeting YOUR expectations.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> How many of you are actually affected by the war?
> Or have actually been to where the war is taking place?
> The only thing I’m pissed about is my tax dollars are being sent there.


Truth


----------



## DF

RiR0 said:


> It’s the flame forum. What do you expect? Do you want mods banning people for talking shit in the shit talking forum?
> I thought you people lived free speech


Opps It is the flame forum...  Carry on assholes!

You people?

You hear that TJ?


----------



## RiR0

DF said:


> Opps It is the flame forum...  Carry on assholes!
> 
> You people?
> 
> You hear that TJ?


That’s the spirit


----------



## lifter6973

Man, I would hate to be Uncle Rapey's wife tonight. He is so mad, he is going to show someone and unfortunately she is the one he will likely rape. 

I am sorry Mrs. Rapey.


----------



## Joliver

RiR0 said:


> How many of you are actually affected by the war?
> Or have actually been to where the war is taking place?
> The only thing I’m pissed about is my tax dollars are being sent there.



Ooooo! Ooo! Meeee! 🙋‍♂️

Worked over there. Have friends there. That's why I post with an air of douchbaggery and entitled elitism while looking down on the know-nothing peasants that I am flippantly replying to. 

I order everyone in this thread to like or love this post. 

I'd better not get one poo emoji....or I swear to fuckin' crom....I'll go absolute ape shit. @CJ don't even think about it. 

Also...the odds are good that I indirectly spent at least some of your taxes on a hooker and then a bit more on unrelated antibiotics two weeks later. So....thanks.


----------



## RiR0

Joliver said:


> Ooooo! Ooo! Meeee! 🙋‍♂️
> 
> Worked over there. Have friends there. That's why I post with an air of douchbaggery and entitled elitism while looking down on the know-nothing peasants that I am flippantly replying to.
> 
> I order everyone in this thread to like or love this post.
> 
> I'd better not get one poo emoji....or I swear to fuckin' crom....I'll go absolute ape shit. @CJ don't even think about it.
> 
> Also...the odds are good that I indirectly spent at least some of your taxes on a hooker and then a bit more on unrelated antibiotics two weeks later. So....thanks.


I wanted to shit post you so bad but I just couldn’t bring myself to do it


----------



## Joliver

RiR0 said:


> I wanted to shit post you so bad but I just couldn’t bring myself to do it


----------



## RiR0

Joliver said:


> View attachment 21409


You’re just too damn likable


----------



## Joliver

You. Son. Of. A. Mule.


----------



## CJ

Joliver said:


> You. Son. Of. A. Mule.
> 
> View attachment 21410


Wasn't me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Joliver

CJ said:


> Wasn't me 🤷‍♂️



Maury povich, acting director of the homeland security disinformation department, was able to determine that.......THAT WAS A LIE.


----------



## CJ

Joliver said:


> Maury povich, acting director of the homeland security disinformation department, was able to determine that.......THAT WAS A LIE.
> 
> View attachment 21412


----------



## Hughinn

In the Biden $33 billion supplemental, there are funds allocated to pay for the energy costs in Germany and other NATO allied countries.

Biden is subsidizing their energy bills with U.S. taxpayer funds.

https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-conte...plemental_Assistance-to-Ukraine_4.28.2022.pdf

That's using US taxpayers money to supplement Germany's energy costs. Due to US sanctions.

Germany has plenty of money to pay its own bills if it were really committed to our belligerent Russia policy.  They know (and have frequently complained) that Ukr, w/US encouragement, was primarily responsible for the failure of Minsk I & II, so they’re making us pay their bills.

It seems the Biden administration sanctions are costing the US more than it's costing Russia.  Since our "allies" are unwilling to bear any burden in Bidens sanctions of Russia.

Ain't that just dandy?


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## RiR0

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 21418


I mean I do care what they’re doing with my tax dollars. 
I really wish people would stop voting for 2 sides of the same corrupt coin.


----------



## Swiper.

this was in 2020


----------



## JuiceTrain

Hughinn said:


> That other retarded bastard....well, I don't think he can help it.   .



You leave @nissan11 out of this 😡🧃
He's getting his feett rubbed with motor oil...


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Sshhh lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## JuiceTrain

Joliver said:


> You. Son. Of. A. Mule.
> 
> View attachment 21410





CJ said:


> Wasn't me 🤷‍♂️



🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> I mean I do care what they’re doing with my tax dollars.
> I really wish people would stop voting for 2 sides of the same corrupt coin.



It's important to remember that in 2015 it was the Ukraine with encouragement from the US that more than anything else caused the Minsk agreement to fail by not holding up their ends of the deal.

Most of these same NATO countries now being paid by US taxpayers are the same ones who openly blamed the US/Ukraine for breaking the agreements.

Hush money?









						Who’s More in Violation of Minsk-2 – Kiev or Donbass?
					

by Gordon M. Hahn It has been over a year since Kiev and Donbass leaders signed the 12 February 2015 Minsk-2 agreement under the auspices of Russia and the EU in an attempt to resolve the Ukrainian…




					gordonhahn.com
				




*"the main cause of Kiev’s failure to fulfill its obligations under Minsk-2 is the deep political paralysis in Kiev. That paralysis is driven by the ultra-nationalist and neo-fascist wings of the Ukrainian polity, which are robust and gaining strength under the stress of continued economic collapse, social dislocation, and state-supported ideological radicalization. Thus, when the Verkhovna Rada convened to vote on a constitutional law on decentralization required under Minsk-2’s article 12, the neo-fascist Svoboda Party (SP) and Right Sector (RS) parties organized a ‘demonstration’ that quickly transformed into an attempt to seize the parliament building. One protester through a grenade killing and wounding several police officers outside the Verkhonva Rada building. This and other terrorist and coercive actions by leaders and members of the SP, RS, and ultra-nationalist and national chauvinist parties like Oleh Lyashko’s Radical Party, Yulia Tymoshenko’s Fatherland Party, and Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk’s Popular Front have signaled Poroshenko that any attempt to comply with these key articles in Minsk-2 can lead to a Maidan 2.0"*

In other words, the Ukrainian  Nazi groups that brought the current ukranian government into power with the help and consent of Joe bidens US intelligence services told the Ukrainian government, that they put them in power, and could take them out.

They wanted war....and they got it.


----------



## Hughinn

The US overthrew the Ukrainian government twice in 10 years because they kept electing the "wrong" people.

As @Nodus1 pointed out the newly elected Ukrainian parliament in 2005 decided the election was rigged in favor of the democratically elected incumbent Victor Yanukovych and overturned the election and installed Victor Yushchenko. Now, Yushchenko was without a doubt an asset of the US state department.  Nobody denies this. The massive nationwide protest that funded the orange revolution in 2004 were also products of the US state department.  Nobody denies this either.  So...

In the following election cycle under a monitored and scrutinized election the post 2005 coup government of Victor Yushchenko was tossed out by the voters due to allegations of corruption, selling of assets etc. and Victor Yanukovych was once again indisputably elected the president of the Ukrain for the second time.  This was 2010-2011 this held...

Until 2014 when the US launched it's second coup in Ukraine and put the people in were seeing today.  The ultranationalist people who decided that Russian language could not be taught or used in schools or public forums.

It's important to note that prior to the US government coup in 2014 nobody considered Victor Yanukovych to be "pro Russian". Although he was from the Donbass region he more or less tried to hold a middle ground during his tenure.   He tried to get what he could put of the US and still stay friendly to Russia.    Like many of his predecessors. He was out for whatever or whoever would help Ukraine

I guess the US government didn't like that approach so they trounced him twice.  Even though nobody will dispute he was legitimately elected the president of Ukraine twice.


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> You leave @nissan11 out of this 😡🧃
> He's getting his feett rubbed with motor oil...


wait, is @nissan11 the white knight?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> It's important to remember that in 2015 it was the Ukraine with encouragement from the US that more than anything else caused the Minsk agreement to fail by not holding up their ends of the deal.
> 
> Most of these same NATO countries now being paid by US taxpayers are the same ones who openly blamed the US/Ukraine for breaking the agreements.
> 
> Hush money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who’s More in Violation of Minsk-2 – Kiev or Donbass?
> 
> 
> by Gordon M. Hahn It has been over a year since Kiev and Donbass leaders signed the 12 February 2015 Minsk-2 agreement under the auspices of Russia and the EU in an attempt to resolve the Ukrainian…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gordonhahn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"the main cause of Kiev’s failure to fulfill its obligations under Minsk-2 is the deep political paralysis in Kiev. That paralysis is driven by the ultra-nationalist and neo-fascist wings of the Ukrainian polity, which are robust and gaining strength under the stress of continued economic collapse, social dislocation, and state-supported ideological radicalization. Thus, when the Verkhovna Rada convened to vote on a constitutional law on decentralization required under Minsk-2’s article 12, the neo-fascist Svoboda Party (SP) and Right Sector (RS) parties organized a ‘demonstration’ that quickly transformed into an attempt to seize the parliament building. One protester through a grenade killing and wounding several police officers outside the Verkhonva Rada building. This and other terrorist and coercive actions by leaders and members of the SP, RS, and ultra-nationalist and national chauvinist parties like Oleh Lyashko’s Radical Party, Yulia Tymoshenko’s Fatherland Party, and Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk’s Popular Front have signaled Poroshenko that any attempt to comply with these key articles in Minsk-2 can lead to a Maidan 2.0"*
> 
> In other words, the Ukrainian  Nazi groups that brought the current ukranian government into power with the help and consent of Joe bidens US intelligence services told the Ukrainian government, that they put them in power, and could take them out.
> 
> They wanted war....and they got it.


Im sorry bro, I can't take your analysis on anything seriously. You have the reading comprehension of a retarded monkey. I would never ever believe in your assessment on anything you read or I should say try to read.


----------



## JuiceTrain

lifter6973 said:


> wait, is @nissan11 the white knight?



More like the stray puppy 🤣🤣


----------



## Hughinn

The US overthrew the Ukrainian government twice in 10 years because they kept electing the "wrong" people.

As @Nodus1 pointed out the newly elected Ukrainian parliament in 2005 decided the election was rigged in favor of Victor Yanukovych and overturned the election and installed Victor Yushchenko.

In the following election cycle under a monitored and scrutinized election the post 2005 coup government was tossed out by the voters and Victor Yanukovych was once again the president. 

Until 2014 when the US launched it's second coup in Ukraine and put the people in were seeing today.  The ultranationalist people who decided that Russian language could not be taught or used in schools or public forums


lifter6973 said:


> Im sorry bro, I can't take your analysis on anything seriously. You have the reading comprehension of a retarded monkey. I would never ever believe in your assessment on anything you read or I should say try to read.



Please...shut the fuck up you miserable chickenshit cunt. 

You literally don't have the ball sack to settle this grudge you have like a man, so just cut it the fuck loose. 
You're an idiot.  This conversation is over your head.  We all get it. 

So just butt the fuck out


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> The US overthrew the Ukrainian government twice in 10 years because they kept electing the "wrong" people.
> 
> As @Nodus1 pointed out the newly elected Ukrainian parliament in 2005 decided the election was rigged in favor of the democratically elected incumbent Victor Yanukovych and overturned the election and installed Victor Yushchenko. *Now, Yushchenko was without a doubt an asset of the US state department.  Nobody denies this. The massive nationwide protest that funded the orange revolution in 2004 were also products of the US state department.  Nobody denies this either.  So...*
> 
> *In the following election cycle under a monitored and scrutinized election the post 2005 coup government of Victor Yushchenko was tossed out by the voters due to allegations of corruption, selling of assets etc. and Victor Yanukovych was once again indisputably elected the president of the Ukrain for the second time.  This was 2010-2011 this held...*
> 
> *Until 2014 when the US launched it's second coup in Ukraine and put the people in were seeing today.  The ultranationalist people who decided that Russian language could not be taught or used in schools or public forums.*
> *
> It's important to note that prior to the US government coup in 2014 nobody considered Victor Yanukovych to be "pro Russian". Although he was from the Donbass region he more or less tried to hold a middle ground during his tenure.   He tried to get what he could put of the US and still stay friendly to Russia.    Like many of his predecessors. He was out for whatever or whoever would help Ukraine
> 
> I guess the US government didn't like that approach so they trounced him twice.  Even though nobody will dispute he was legitimately elected the president of Ukraine twice.*


I have bolded and put in red text where your dumb ass assumes yet again. You should never speak....for anyone.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> The US overthrew the Ukrainian government twice in 10 years because they kept electing the "wrong" people.
> 
> As @Nodus1 pointed out the newly elected Ukrainian parliament in 2005 decided the election was rigged in favor of Victor Yanukovych and overturned the election and installed Victor Yushchenko.
> 
> In the following election cycle under a monitored and scrutinized election the post 2005 coup government was tossed out by the voters and Victor Yanukovych was once again the president.
> 
> Until 2014 when the US launched it's second coup in Ukraine and put the people in were seeing today.  The ultranationalist people who decided that Russian language could not be taught or used in schools or public forums
> 
> 
> Please...shut the fuck up you miserable chickenshit cunt.
> 
> You literally don't have the ball sack to settle this grudge you have like a man, so just cut it the fuck loose.
> You're an idiot.  This conversation is over your head.  We all get it.
> 
> So just butt the fuck out


Wrong you gimp moron. I'm doing you a favor by not fucking you up btw. You should be thankful you fucking gimp cunt.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> I have bolded and put in red text where your dumb ass assumes yet again. You should never speak....for anyone.



You know absolutely nothing about any of this. 

You're completely ignorant and like reasonable members have consistently pointed out, you add nothing of value to this conversation or the forum in general.  And I agree.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> You know absolutely nothing about any of this.
> 
> You're completely ignorant and like reasonable members have consistently pointed out, you add nothing of value to this conversation or the forum in general.  And I agree.


I add value dummy. I keep pointing out where you claim your assumptions are absolute truth but they are far from it numbnuts.
Keep saying it, I will keep exposing you for the dumb fuck you are. If you got a problem with it, what are you going to do about it bitch?


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Wrong you gimp moron. I'm doing you a favor by not fucking you up btw. You should be thankful you fucking gimp cunt.



If you could, you would.  We both know it. 

We both the reality of this.  You haven't fought a grown man for real in your entire cunt like life.   I'm sure of it.  And you know it's true. 

If you had, you'd have dropped this shit along time ago or else settled it by my offer and then dropped it. 

But you're a cunt.  You've showed us all without a doubt.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> If you could, you would.  We both know it.
> 
> We both the reality of this.  You haven't fought a grown man for real in your entire cunt like life.   I'm sure of it.  And you know it's true.
> 
> If you had, you'd have dropped this shit along time ago or else settled it by my offer and then dropped it.
> 
> But you're a cunt.  You've showed us all without a doubt.


You just don't learn do you? Another false assumption by the dumbest motherfucker on this forum.


----------



## TODAY

Have y'all tried exchanging aggressively-framed dick pics?






Nothing squashes a beef quite like an angry, yet tasteful dick pic.


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> Have y'all tried exchanging aggressively-framed dick pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing squashes a beef quite like an angry, yet tasteful dick pic.


I'm just praying that the next jabroni he fucks with curbstomps his dumb ass. He claims he has been to jail numerous times for fighting. One day this could easily happen to that dumb fuck.

Regardless, either that will happen or he will run out of hot air and finally stop being such a dumb douchebag.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

lifter6973 said:


> You just don't learn do you? Another false assumption by the dumbest motherfucker on this forum.


I don’t know man. No way I’m reading this whole thread, but in this page it appears he’s posting pretty reasonable takes and your just name calling.

Ukraine is a fucking deep state cesspool of money laundering and human trafficking. Not to mention the 46 illegal U.S. funded bioweapons labs that Victoria Nuland admitted to in a congressional hearing. Sorry but the Washington Post ain’t gonna write you an article about it.


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> I don’t know man. No way I’m reading this whole thread, but in this page it appears he’s posting pretty reasonable takes and your just name calling.
> 
> Ukraine is a fucking deep state cesspool of money laundering and human trafficking. Not to mention the 46 illegal U.S. funded bioweapons labs that Victoria Nuland admitted to in a congressional hearing. Sorry but the Washington Post ain’t gonna write you an article about it.


I respect your opinion. I don't respect his opinion though because he respects no opinion that does not fall in line with his own.
That and he is a stupid gimp motherfucker.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

lifter6973 said:


> I respect your opinion. I don't respect his opinion though because he respects no opinion that does not fall in line with his own.
> That and he is a stupid gimp motherfucker.


 Likewise brother and like I said I don’t have full context of the beef so I shoulda just stayed out of it…lol.


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> Likewise brother and like I said I don’t have full context of the beef so I shoulda just stayed out of it…lol.


NP, you are partially correct in your assessment but at this point for me it is the principle of the matter and he is a genuine piece of shit who lies and misrepresents even the words of the sources he cites.
I will always feel compelled to point out his stupidity every time I see it.
He may come across as a victim but he created this scenario by acting like a dick to ANYONE who did not agree with him on ANYTHING. So now, I will challenge just about anything he says because 99% of what he says is opinion and speculation.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> NP, you are partially correct in your assessment but at this point for me it is the principle of the matter and he is a genuine piece of shit who lies and misrepresents even the words of the sources he cites.
> I will always feel compelled to point out his stupidity every time I see it.
> He may come across as a victim but he created this scenario by acting like a dick to anyone who did not agree with him.



Nope. You're a self loathing coward to the core.
I hurt your feelings along time ago and your not man enough to get over it, and you're too nutless to settle it.

I've done everything I can to get you to get over it.  I apologized, you didn't stop. I offered you the chance to throw down, but your a cunt.  So here are.

Shit, I told you everything.  Where to go, what to expect.  I'm 6ft 230lbs and 45 years old and walk with a limp.  I showed it.  Everything

And you still bitched out.

I offered to come to you.  Shit I'm in Garland on a regular basis.  Just around the corner from you.  And you bitched out.

I got no respect for you, because you don't deserve it.  It's just that simple


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Nope. You're a self loathing coward to the core.
> I hurt your feelings along time ago and your not man enough to get over it, and you're too nutless to settle it.
> 
> I've done everything I can to get you to get over it.  I apologized, you didn't stop. I offered you the chance to throw down, but your a cunt.  So here are.
> 
> Shit, I told you everything.  Where to go, what to expect.  I'm 6ft 230lbs and 45 years old and walk with a limp.  I showed it.  Everything
> 
> And you still bitched out.
> 
> I offered to come to you.  Shit I'm in Garland on a regular basis.  Just around the corner from you.  And you bitched out.
> 
> I got no respect for you, because you don't deserve it.  It's just that simple


An uneducated gimp ignorant loser could never hurt my feelings and could never kick my ass. Try again loser.


----------



## Hughinn

DeplorableCracker said:


> Likewise brother and like I said I don’t have full context of the beef so I shoulda just stayed out of it…lol.


The guy is a nutless cunt. 

That's all there is too it


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> The guy is a nutless cunt.
> 
> That's all there is too it


Your opinion is worthless. This is a FACT. Bwahhahahha


----------



## Hughinn

DeplorableCracker said:


> Likewise brother and like I said I don’t have full context of the beef so I shoulda just stayed out of it…lol.


The guy is a nutless cunt.

That's all there is too it. 


lifter6973 said:


> An uneducated gimp ignorant loser could never hurt my feelings and could never kick my ass. Try again loser.


Prime example.

He won't give me the chance to try.
Just a cunt.

But no worries.  He's back on ignore right now


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> The guy is a nutless cunt.
> 
> That's all there is too it.
> 
> Prime example.
> 
> He won't give me the chance to try.
> Just a cunt.
> 
> But no worries.  He's back on ignore right now


That's good. It means I win. Thanks for playing @Hughinn you dumb cunt. Until you grow a pair.....


----------



## Hughinn

He's on ignore now. 

But there you go @CJ 

He just ran another interested member off by running his cunt mouth in what should be a very interesting and informative thread. 

But we all know you don't give a fuck.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> He's on ignore now.
> 
> But there you go @CJ
> 
> He just ran another interested member off by running his cunt mouth in what should be a very interesting and informative thread.
> 
> But we all know you don't give a fuck.


My god you are a pathetic whiny cunt. Have some dignity you stupid gimp hypocrite.


----------



## Yano




----------



## CJ

Hughinn said:


> He's on ignore now.
> 
> But there you go @CJ
> 
> He just ran another interested member off by running his cunt mouth in what should be a very interesting and informative thread.
> 
> But we all know you don't give a fuck.


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> View attachment 21420


You suck at drawing dicks.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

__





						Loading…
					





					palmettostatearmory.com


----------



## Joliver

FlyingPapaya said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palmettostatearmory.com


----------



## GSgator

Hughinn said:


> In the Biden $33 billion supplemental, there are funds allocated to pay for the energy costs in Germany and other NATO allied countries.
> 
> Biden is subsidizing their energy bills with U.S. taxpayer funds.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-conte...plemental_Assistance-to-Ukraine_4.28.2022.pdf
> 
> That's using US taxpayers money to supplement Germany's energy costs. Due to US sanctions.
> 
> Germany has plenty of money to pay its own bills if it were really committed to our belligerent Russia policy.  They know (and have frequently complained) that Ukr, w/US encouragement, was primarily responsible for the failure of Minsk I & II, so they’re making us pay their bills.
> 
> It seems the Biden administration sanctions are costing the US more than it's costing Russia.  Since our "allies" are unwilling to bear any burden in Bidens sanctions of Russia.
> 
> Ain't that just dandy?


Damn that just pisses me off good find Hughinn. I wish the media would cover this. I would think this would be a fucking huge story. *****Russian sanctions are effecting the US tax payers more then the Russians****


----------



## FlyingPapaya

__





						Beretta Px4 Storm Series
					

Learn more about the family of modular handguns by Beretta. The Px4 Storm.




					www.beretta.com


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## Joliver

FlyingPapaya said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beretta Px4 Storm Series
> 
> 
> Learn more about the family of modular handguns by Beretta. The Px4 Storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beretta.com



The worst finish on any modern pistol I've ever owned. Flakes like hell. Awful. Looks like trash....and it starts off ugly as hell anyway. 

PX4 full size and compact are rotary barrels. PX4 subcompact is browning action. So that tells you a little bit about how "reliable" is. Even though it's "supposed" to be more reliable....😐

Rotary barrels also unscrew your suppressors inducing baffle strikes. 

Heavy ass hell. Ridiculously heavy. 

Why can't you just be normal and buy a glock? You a flat earther or something?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Buy me a Browning hi power then.

Btw I already own a Glock.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

FlyingPapaya said:


> Buy me a Browning hi power then.
> 
> Btw I already own a Glock.


I have an FEG clone. Its my favorite pistol other than my HK that I carry.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Pics!


----------



## Joliver

FlyingPapaya said:


> Buy me a Browning hi power then.
> 
> Btw I already own a Glock.



Best I can do is Springfield's hi-power knock off. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Joliver

DeplorableCracker said:


> I have an FEG clone. Its my favorite pistol other than my HK that I carry.



You rich HK people disgust me. 🤢


----------



## DeplorableCracker

FlyingPapaya said:


> Pics!


Shit man I’m in bed. Its in the basement in the safe. My brother in law bought like 6 of em years ago for 250 a pop. I love it.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

Joliver said:


> You rich HK people disgust me. 🤢


Haha… i never pay full price for a gun. Buddy got out of the service and went on a buying spree and decided he didn’t like it. Got a brand new p30sk for 400 bucks with three magazines.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I like my hk p7


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## Test_subject

Nodus1 said:


> You don't want to get into a pissing match comparing American atrocities with Russian ones, you dumbfuck.
> 
> Just because I don't suck Putin's propaganda right out of his dick like you do doesn't mean I agree with everything the US is doing. When did I say I supported sending Americans to fight in The Ukraine. "Just a couple of pages back"? Quote me on that, or else shut the fuck up.


There was that time that they starved several just under 4 million Ukrainian citizens to death.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Train me and pay me and I'll fight. Money talks


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Highest bidder. I'm a degenerate 🤗


----------



## lifter6973

2 dolla fiddy cents


----------



## FlyingPapaya

All my family is dead but my brother and he went through the same thing. He will be fine and my gf will survive. Give me monies


----------



## Test_subject

I’d just like to point out that many of the same people who are on Elon Musk’s ballsack in the Twitter thread because “free speech” are in this thread calling for moderation due to personal attacks while they themselves make *checks notes* personal attacks. 

If I were more jaded I’d think that it’s less about protecting free speech than it is about protecting _your_ speech.

🧐


----------



## CJ

I'm moving this thread back to General Discussion, so back to having some rules.

The insults, personal attacks, threats of violence are over. You guys had a few days to get it out of your system, not try to act like decent people.

If you can't behave, I'll ban you from being able to post in this thread.

@lifter6973 @Hughinn and others, be  aware of the change. 

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> I'm moving this thread back to General Discussion, so back to having some rules.
> 
> The insults, personal attacks, threats of violence are over. You guys had a few days to get it out of your system, not try to act like decent people.
> 
> If you can't behave, I'll ban you from being able to post in this thread.


But, but free speech!

Everyone should have the right to agree with what I say.


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> But, but free speech!
> 
> Everyone should have the right to agree with what I say.


They can start a beef thread in the Flame Forum.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> But, but free speech!
> 
> Everyone should have the right to agree with what I say.


I respect the opinions of everyone in this thread minus one guy.  I wonder who that is?


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> I’d just like to point out that many of the same people who are on Elon Musk’s ballsack in the Twitter thread because “free speech” are in this thread calling for moderation due to personal attacks while they themselves make *checks notes* personal attacks.
> 
> If I were more jaded I’d think that it’s less about protecting free speech than it is about protecting _your_ speech.
> 
> 🧐


FACT.


----------



## CJ

lifter6973 said:


> I respect the opinions of everyone in this thread minus one guy.  I wonder who that is?


Which is absolutely fine, both ways.

I just need to keep it civil for any others who'd like to read and/or participate in the threads.

Hugh was right, I need to keep things clean. 

Nothing personal gentlemen.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> Which is absolutely fine, both ways.
> 
> I just need to keep it civil for any others who'd like to read and/or participate in the threads.
> 
> Nothing personal gentlemen.


I know. I have no problems with it all and certainly no issues with you. 

I for one am looking forward to weeding out facts from opinion. I can do that without calling names or insulting someone because they don't agree with me. We will see if everyone can do that.


----------



## TODAY

What good is the first amendment if I can't threaten to assault people for disagreeing with me on the internet?


Answer me that, @CJ , you shitty dick-drawer.


----------



## lifter6973

BTW, apologies to almost everyone if you feel that I have taken away from value and information in this thread.
My intention is not to attack members. I have an opinion as well. Others have opinions that they repeat over and over again. I sometimes respond with my opinion to the repetition.
Nothing personal from my end either. I prefer to get along with people here.


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> I respect the opinions of everyone in this thread minus one guy.  I wonder who that is?





CJ said:


> Which is absolutely fine, both ways.
> 
> I just need to keep it civil for any others who'd like to read and/or participate in the threads.
> 
> Hugh was right, I need to keep things clean.
> 
> Nothing personal gentlemen.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> What good is the first amendment if I can't threaten to assault people for disagreeing with me on the internet?
> 
> 
> Answer me that, @CJ , you shitty dick-drawer.


Long live the Queen


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> There was that time that they starved several just under 4 million Ukrainian citizens to death.



That was the soviet union sir.
Russia is no more the soviet union than Italy is the Roman empire, or turkey the ottoman empire.  Or Germany is the third riech for that matter.   My point stands. 

In contrast, the US naval blockade of Yemen on behalf of the Saudi prince is projected to starve am additional 400,000 people.  In addition to the hundreds of thousands that have already starved to death because or this blockade. 









						US Claims Preventing Fuel Ships From Docking in Yemen Is 'Not a Blockade' - News From Antiwar.com
					

State Department said Saudi Arabia is not to blame for the blockade




					news.antiwar.com
				






Test_subject said:


> I’d just like to point out that many of the same people who are on Elon Musk’s ballsack in the Twitter thread because “free speech” are in this thread calling for moderation due to personal attacks while they themselves make *checks notes* personal attacks.
> 
> If I were more jaded I’d think that it’s less about protecting free speech than it is about protecting _your_ speech.
> 
> 🧐



I feel compelled to point out here sir, that if you're referring ro me, asking for orderly discourse and civility rules to be enforced is quite different than asking for censorship.  I'm quite capable of debating a contrasting opinion.  
It's impossible to debate with someone who stands for nothing but arguments. 

I merely asked for the forum rules to be enfoced for the sake of information exchange and debate to occur without childish distraction.   




CJ said:


> I'm moving this thread back to General Discussion, so back to having some rules.
> 
> The insults, personal attacks, threats of violence are over. You guys had a few days to get it out of your system, not try to act like decent people.
> 
> If you can't behave, I'll ban you from being able to post in this thread.
> 
> @lifter6973 @Hughinn and others, be  aware of the change.
> 
> Thank you all in advance.



Thank you very much sir.  

I really just want to offer a contrasting perspective to this sort of war fever we see spreading so quickly.  
If I can get just one person to back up and think about this a little differently then all the work and research I've put in will be worth it.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

lifter6973 said:


> BTW, apologies to almost everyone if you feel that I have taken away from value and information in this thread.
> My intention is not to attack members. I have an opinion as well. Others have opinions that they repeat over and over again. I sometimes respond with my opinion to the repetition.
> Nothing personal from my end either. I prefer to get along with people here.


dude you're good man. nobody "ran me off", I went to bed. no apologies necessary. I talk mass shit too. Honestly I sort of used to be where that other dude is. I feel like I have all this information, but nobody will ever fucking listen and it's frustrating, so I would resort to just fucking insulting them. My wife laid it out for me that I have all these things to say and could be very influential, but just go about it in the completely wrong way so I'm working on that....lol


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> dude you're good man. nobody "ran me off", I went to bed. no apologies necessary. I talk mass shit too. Honestly I sort of used to be where that other dude is. I feel like I have all this information, but nobody will ever fucking listen and it's frustrating, so I would resort to just fucking insulting them. My wife laid it out for me that I have all these things to say and good be very influential, but just go about it in the completely wrong way so I'm working on that....lol


I figured I didn't. That guy likes to speak for others when he really shouldn't and that has been my point all along. He makes blanket statements as if they are facts and then doesn't like that I point out his statements are merely his opinions and not facts.

Please feel free to express your opinion here. He claims to be able to debate differing opinions but he has yet to prove this. In the end he claims whoever disagrees with him is not being rational or some sort of other veiled insult if not an outright insult.

I have no problem with differing opinions and I welcome them, especially ones that go against the grain. My good buddy just likes to follow what he believes the flow is which is fine too.

Bottom line, I'm not here to make enemies and I respect your opinion just as much as all others here. There is only one person here I have no respect for.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> That was the soviet union sir.
> Russia is no more the soviet union than Italy is the Roman empire, or turkey the ottoman empire.  Or Germany is the third riech for that matter.   My point stands.


That’s like saying it was the _British Empire_ that committed atrocities in India and their other colonies, so England wasn’t at fault.  It wasn’t King Leopold’s fault that he had people killed and dismembered in The Congo — it was the _Belgian Empire’s_ fault.

Russia was the seat of power of the Soviet Union.  They called the shots and starved Ukrainians on purpose.

Your argument doesn’t hold water.  It’s simply buck-passing.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> That’s like saying it was the _British Empire_ that committed atrocities in India and their other colonies, so England wasn’t at fault.
> 
> Russia was the seat of power of the Soviet Union.  They called the shots and starved Ukrainians on purpose.
> 
> Your argument doesn’t hold water.  It’s simply buck-passing.


Please stop making sense sir.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> That was the soviet union sir.
> Russia is no more the soviet union than Italy is the Roman empire, or turkey the ottoman empire.  Or Germany is the third riech for that matter.   My point stands.


Great points by @Test_subject that I would like to expand on sir.

Earlier you stated Ukranian fighters were Nazis because the were the proud grandsons of Nazis.
Now you state Russia isn't responsible for Soviet Union actions. All due respect but you seem to waffle on stance depending on what point you are trying to push/prove.

It would be nice if you could be more consistent in your stance and maybe someone like myself might give some of your opinions some credibility. Right now your point does not stand at all.


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> Train me and pay me and I'll fight. Money talks


You bring your own ammo and weapons I’ll take you up into the mountains or to my buddies kill box and learn yea some basic CQ clearing techniques we only use paintballs in there though we aren’t professionals . We all have been shot in there multiple times by friendly fire lol .  We love LARPING 🤪


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> That’s like saying it was the _British Empire_ that committed atrocities in India and their other colonies, so England wasn’t at fault.  It wasn’t King Leopold’s fault that he had people killed and dismembered in The Congo — it was the _Belgian Empire’s_ fault.
> 
> Russia was the seat of power of the Soviet Union.  They called the shots and starved Ukrainians on purpose.
> 
> Your argument doesn’t hold water.  It’s simply buck-passing.



You're not at all correct sir.   In fact your very far off base here.
The bottom line is that Russia is a conventional, somewhat conservative, power, whereas the Soviet Union was a messianic, totalitarian power.

One obvious difference between the Soviet Union and Russia is that the Soviet governing elite embraced Marxism‐Leninism and its objective of world revolution. Today’s Russia is not a messianic power. Its economic system is a rather mundane variety of corrupt crony capitalism, not rigid state socialism. The political system is a conservative autocracy with aspects of a rigged democracy, not a one‐party dictatorship that brooks no dissent whatsoever.

Russia is hardly a Western‐style democracy, but neither is it a continuation of the Soviet Union’s horrifically brutal totalitarianism. Indeed, the country’s political and social philosophy is quite different from that of its predecessor. For example, the Orthodox Church had no meaningful influence during the Soviet era—something that was unsurprising, given communism’s official policy of atheism. But today, the Orthodox Church has a considerable influence in Putin’s Russia, especially on social issues.

It's apples to oranges.   The Soviet Union was at least 15 different territories and countries.   Not seperate colonies.

Russia, is not the Soviet Union.

Rome was the seat of power of the Roman empire.  But that doesn't make modern Rome in Italy an extenuation of the Roman empire now does it?   Or Istanbul the modern seat of the ottoman empire does it?

And Berlin is certainly not the seat of the third Reich is it?

And the British empire you made is a fair enough example I suppose,  and the UK has paid little to nothing in the way of responsibility or reparations for the actions of the British empire.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

lifter6973 said:


> BTW, apologies to almost everyone if you feel that I have taken away from value and information in this thread.
> My intention is not to attack members. I have an opinion as well. Others have opinions that they repeat over and over again. I sometimes respond with my opinion to the repetition.
> Nothing personal from my end either. I prefer to get along with people here.


Who are you sir, and what have you done with Lifter???


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> You're not at all correct sir.   In fact your very far off base here.
> The bottom line is that Russia is a conventional, somewhat conservative, power, whereas the Soviet Union was a messianic, totalitarian power.
> 
> One obvious difference between the Soviet Union and Russia is that the Soviet governing elite embraced Marxism‐Leninism and its objective of world revolution. Today’s Russia is not a messianic power. Its economic system is a rather mundane variety of corrupt crony capitalism, not rigid state socialism. The political system is a conservative autocracy with aspects of a rigged democracy, not a one‐party dictatorship that brooks no dissent whatsoever.
> 
> Russia is hardly a Western‐style democracy, but neither is it a continuation of the Soviet Union’s horrifically brutal totalitarianism. Indeed, the country’s political and social philosophy is quite different from that of its predecessor. For example, the Orthodox Church had no meaningful influence during the Soviet era—something that was unsurprising, given communism’s official policy of atheism. But today, the Orthodox Church has a considerable influence in Putin’s Russia, especially on social issues.
> 
> It's apples to oranges.   The Soviet Union was at least 15 different territories and countries.   Not seperate colonies.
> 
> Russia, is not the Soviet Union


All due respect sir but you are dead wrong. Also you contradict yourself. If you believe Russia is not responsible for past Soviet Union actions then your statement about Ukraine soldiers now being Nazis because their grandfathers were makes no sense (btw this was a false assumption on your part as it is merely your opinion that Ukranian soldiers are Nazis). Pick one stance and stick to it sir.
Right now you look ridiculous.


Rot-Iron66 said:


> Who are you sir, and what have you done with Lifter???


Im playing nice.  You likee?


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> All due respect sir but you are dead wrong. Also you contradict yourself. If you believe Russia is not responsible for past Soviet Union actions



Russia is no more the Soviet Union than Italy is the Roman empire. 




lifter6973 said:


> then your statement about Ukraine soldiers now being Nazis because their grandfathers were makes no sense (btw this was a false assumption on your part). Pick one stance and stick to it sir.



Those people call themselves Nazis, I simply take them at their own word








						Social-National Assembly - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Russia is no more the Soviet Union than Italy is the Roman empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people call themselves Nazis, I simply take them at their own word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Social-National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


This is your opinion from your source sir. This is not a fact.
Wikipedia sir? Come on. All due respect but if you cited wikipedia in a real debate you would get laughed at and no one would take a word of what you say seriously.
This is why I have trouble taking you seriously sir.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> This is your opinion from your source sir. This is not a fact.



It is an indisputable fact that the Soviet Union was more than 15 different territories and countries adherent to a completely different system of government and power distribution with different objectives, goals and motivation than modern Russia.

That's a fact not an opinion.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> It is an indisputable fact that the Soviet Union was more than 15 different territories and countries adherent to a completely different system of government and power distribution than modern Russia.
> 
> That's a fact not an opinion.


Sir, why do you have so much trouble distinguishing fact from opinion? Why do you switch topics? The point that was made was that you don't consider Russia responsible for past Soviet Union actions. This is your opinion. Why can't you just admit that it is your opinion?
You have no credibility sir because you do not understand the difference between fact and opinion.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Sir, why do you have so much trouble distinguishing fact from opinion? Why do you switch topics. The point that was made was that you don't consider Russia responsible for past Soviet Union actions. This is your opinion. Why can't you just admit that it is your opinion?
> You have no credibility sir because you do not understand the difference between fact and opinion.



I have no problem distinguishing fact from opinion sir.

Let's differentiate it here:

Fact : Russia is not the Soviet Union

Opinion : Russia is or is not responsible for the acts of the Soviet Union.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I have no problem distinguishing fact from opinion.
> 
> Fact : Russia is not the Soviet Union
> 
> Opinion : Russia is responsible for the acts of the Soviet Union.
> 
> Glad I could clear that up for you


Sir you are still confused. Read my post again. Have a friend help you understand. You are like a funny joke now sir. You are clearly not seeing or comprehending well today.

You just switched it up again to try and fit your view. Your opinion was that Russia is not responsible for the acts of the Soviet Union. It is funny that you still will not admit that this is your opinion.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Sir you are still confused. Read my post again. Have a friend help you understand. You are like a funny joke now sir. You are clearly not seeing or comprehending well today.



Ok here we go again.  

My god.  

I'm done here. 

@CJ  this guy isn't trying to debate in good faith here.  Seriously. 

I'm putting him on ignore again.  I hope he's not allowed to continue this nonsense


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Ok here we go again.
> 
> My god.
> 
> I'm done here.
> 
> @CJ  this guy isn't trying to debate in good faith here.  Seriously.
> 
> I'm putting him on ignore again.  I hope he's not allowed to continue this nonsense


I am sorry you did not like me questioning your opinions sir. I get to have an opinion too sir and when you make your blanket statements, I can contest them. I was not the only one that saw your flaws in logic either sir.
I am sorry you can not handle the debate. I hope you can some day be able to consider opinions different than your own without just storming off when someone points out your errors based on your own past words.
Serious question sir. Do you believe in censorship because I saw some posts from you that makes me think that you do not. I do not know however because you have proven in this exchange that you do waffle. Please lmk. Thank you sir.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

this shit is cracking me up sirs....lol


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> this shit is cracking me up sirs....lol


The guy acts like a spoiled kid who is mad cuz he keeps getting called out. How dare anyone debate him. I keep waiting to see this debate expert he keeps saying he is. I don't see any evidence of it.


----------



## Nodus1

Test_subject said:


> There was that time that they starved several just under 4 million Ukrainian citizens to death.


Yes, the Holodomor. But the Ukrainians are supposed to forget about that and be forever grateful to their inseparable Russian brothers. After all, that was the Soviet Union not Russia. The famine was probably engineered by those troublesome Azerbaijanis. I'm sure Russia had clean hands.



Hughinn said:


> not a one‐party dictatorship that brooks no dissent whatsoever.


This made me chuckle. Putin has been in power longer than any Soviet leader, save Stalin. Prisons and cemeteries are filled with Putin's opposition.



lifter6973 said:


> This is your opinion from your source sir. This is not a fact.
> Wikipedia sir? Come on. All due respect but if you cited wikipedia in a real debate you would get laughed at and no one would take a word of what you say seriously.
> This is why I have trouble taking you seriously sir.


He can't read this. You're back on ignore, for the 12th time.



Hughinn said:


> Those people call themselves Nazis, I simply take them at their own word


This is rich - especially coming fresh off Sergei Lavrov's repeating of the "Hitler was a Jew" story. You keep spouting the nazi propaganda you sucked out of Putin's joint, like a good little shill. The fact of the matter is modern Russia's political atmosphere is hardly different than the nazis. The nazism that Putin constantly evokes died in a Berlin bunker in 1945. Today, it is used only as a prop to stir nationalism and tap into the pride of The Great Patriotic War. They don't give fuck all about nazis beyond that.


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> Yes, the Holodomor. But the Ukrainians are supposed to forget about that and be forever grateful to their inseparable Russian brothers. After all, that was the Soviet Union not Russia. The famine was probably engineered by those troublesome Azerbaijanis. I'm sure Russia had clean hands.
> 
> 
> This made me chuckle. Putin has been in power longer than any Soviet leader, save Stalin. Prisons and cemeteries are filled with Putin's opposition.
> 
> 
> He can't read this. You're back on ignore, for the 12th time.
> 
> 
> This is rich - especially coming fresh off Sergei Lavrov's repeating of the "Hitler was a Jew" story. You keep spouting the nazi propaganda you sucked out of Putin's joint, like a good little shill. The fact of the matter is modern Russia's political atmosphere is hardly different than the nazis. The nazism that Putin constantly evokes died in a Berlin bunker in 1945. Today, it is used only as a prop to stir nationalism and tap into the pride of The Great Patriotic War. They don't give fuck all about nazis beyond that.


You sir clearly do not want to debate in good faith. If you did, you would humbly agree with every word @Hughinn types and never question his 'FACTS'

@CJ I hope you do not allow this to continue. This would be a very informative and intelligent thread if everyone were told they had to agree with everything @Hughinn says and if not they would be banned. Can we make this happen please?


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Yes, the Holodomor. But the Ukrainians are supposed to forget about that and be forever grateful to their inseparable Russian brothers. After all, that was the Soviet Union not Russia. The famine was probably engineered by those troublesome Azerbaijanis. I'm sure Russia had clean hands.



By that same logic, is Turkish people responsible for the atrocities of the ottoman empire?

Should the German people be held accountable for the atrocities of the third Reich?

You're trying to generalize and make a joke out of a simple question here. 

You may think the German people are responsible for the actions of the Nazi regime.  I don't.   Not as a German nation not as a German people

I also don't think the Russian people are responsible for the actions of the Soviet Union.  Not as a Russian nation.  Not as a Russian people. 

If you disagree, then that's on you.  But stay respectful 

But I always thought that as an  American we shouldn't project collective guilt on entire populations for the actions of a few.

But you do you. 





Nodus1 said:


> This made me chuckle. Putin has been in power longer than any Soviet leader, save Stalin. Prisons and cemeteries are filled with Putin's opposition.



Chuckle?

Putin has been in power roughly the same amount of time as Franklin Roosevelt. And was also democratically elected.   
Prisons and cemeteries the world over are full of the enemies of Franklin Roosevelt. 

keep on chuckling.  I don't think it's funny. 




Nodus1 said:


> He can't read this. You're back on ignore, for the 12th time.
> 
> 
> This is rich - especially coming fresh off Sergei Lavrov's repeating of the "Hitler was a Jew" story. You keep spouting the nazi propaganda you sucked out of Putin's joint, like a good little shill. The fact of the matter is modern Russia's political atmosphere is hardly different than the nazis. The nazism that Putin constantly evokes died in a Berlin bunker in 1945. Today, it is used only as a prop to stir nationalism and tap into the pride of The Great Patriotic War. They don't give fuck all about nazis beyond that.




So you say Nazism died in a Berlin bunker in 1945 when soldiers among the Ukrainian army actively profess it's idealism and wear it's insignia  as we speak, with the full support of the ukranian and US governments,  but it's Russia's government that is hardly different than the Nazis?

You're getting incoherent at this point. 

You're entitled to your opinion.  But in this regard it doesn't reflect the current observable reality.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> By that same logic, is Turkish people responsible for the atrocities of the ottoman empire?
> 
> Should the German people be held accountable for the atrocities of the third Reich?
> 
> You're trying to generalize and make a joke out of a simple question here.
> 
> You may think the German people are responsible for the actions of the Nazi regime.  I don't.   Not as a German nation not as a German people
> 
> I also don't think the Russian people are responsible for the actions of the Soviet Union.  Not as a Russian nation.  Not as a Russian people.
> 
> If you disagree, then that's on you.  But stay respectful
> 
> But I always thought that as an  American we shouldn't project collective guilt on entire populations for the actions of a few.
> 
> But you do you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuckle?
> 
> Putin has been in power roughly the same amount of time as Franklin Roosevelt. And was also democratically elected.
> Prisons and cemeteries the world over are full of the enemies of Franklin Roosevelt.
> 
> keep on chuckling.  I don't think it's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say Nazism died in a Berlin bunker in 1945 when soldiers among the Ukrainian army actively profess it's idealism and wear it's insignia  as we speak, with the full support of the ukranian and US governments,  but it's Russia's government that is hardly different than the Nazis?
> 
> You're getting incoherent at this point.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion.  But in this regard it doesn't reflect the current observable reality.


You've contradicted yourself in this one response. Your response does not reflect the current observable reality. You are entitled to your opinion however even if you contradict yourself though I doubt there are many people that take you seriously at this point.


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> By that same logic, is Turkish people responsible for the atrocities of the ottoman empire?
> 
> Should the German people be held accountable for the atrocities of the third Reich?
> 
> You're trying to generalize and make a joke out of a simple question here.
> 
> You may think the German people are responsible for the actions of the Nazi regime.  I don't.   Not as a German nation not as a German people
> 
> I also don't think the Russian people are responsible for the actions of the Soviet Union.  Not as a Russian nation.  Not as a Russian people.


Nobody said anything about the people being responsible.  That’s a red herring, but I think you know that.

The Russian government was the defacto head of the Soviet Union. You’re going to have a pretty hard time refuting that.  Member states reported to Moscow.


----------



## Hughinn

In a saner world, leadership of an empire that failed to keep the peace within its own boundaries meant that somebody fucked up. 

I hope the Ukrainian people hold their leadership accountable. 

I hope the Russian people hold their leadership accountable.

I hope the American people hold their leadership accountable.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> Nobody said anything about the people being responsible.  That’s a red herring, but I think you know that.
> 
> The Russian government was the defacto head of the Soviet Union. You’re going to have a pretty hard time refuting that.  Member states reported to Moscow.


You sir are not debating in good faith. I can waffle without consequence here although you are probably right about the red herring reference because I believe that I know everything.
What you are certainly dead wrong about is me being able to show facts that Russia was not head of the Soviet Union and forcing you to accept my facts or I will complain to CJ (this is a FACT that everyone/any rational person knows).


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Nobody said anything about the people being responsible.  That’s a red herring, but I think you know that.
> 
> The Russian government was the defacto head of the Soviet Union. You’re going to have a pretty hard time refuting that.



Not a hard time at all really.

The Bolsheviks are not in power anymore.  The Soviet Union is gone.  Dissolved.

Geographically speaking Moscow was the headquarters of the Soviet Union

But Berlin was also the headquarters of the third Reich.

Neither entity exists in the same way anymore.

London was the head of the British empire.   But what reperations has the united kingdom paid for the atrocities of the British empire?
You'd have an equally hard time arguing that England was not the defacto head of the British empire wouldn't you?
Colonies and occupation forces reported to London didn't they?

The riech SS Nazi commanders reported to Berlin didn't they?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Not a hard time at all.
> 
> The Bolsheviks are not in power anymore.  The Soviet Union is gone.  Dissolved.
> 
> Geographically speaking Moscow was the headquarters of the Soviet Union
> 
> But Berlin was also the headquarters of the third Reich.
> 
> Neither entity exists in the same way anymore.
> 
> London was the head of the British empire.   But what reperations has the united kingdom paid for the atrocities of the British empire?
> You'd have an equally hard time arguing that England was not the defacto head of the British empire wouldn't you?


 unreal, lol


----------



## lifter6973

@Nodus1 and @Test_subject please remember the following from UGBB Uncle:

If you disagree, then that's on you. But stay respectful.

On the other hand, he can disrepect you as follows:

You're getting incoherent at this point.
You're entitled to your opinion. But in this regard it doesn't reflect the current observable reality.

Guys its really simple. Please follow Uncle's rules or he will complain to CJ. We want to keep this thread agreeing with only 1 person's opinions so that way it is intelligent and informative. OK?


----------



## nissan11

I know this is two days old but I saw Nance visited the Kraine.


----------



## Bridgestone

lifter6973 said:


> @Nodus1 and @Test_subject please remember the following from UGBB Uncle:
> 
> If you disagree, then that's on you. But stay respectful.
> 
> On the other hand, he can disrepect you as follows:
> 
> You're getting incoherent at this point.
> You're entitled to your opinion. But in this regard it doesn't reflect the current observable reality.
> 
> Guys its really simple. Please follow Uncle's rules or he will complain to CJ. We want to keep this thread agreeing with only 1 person's opinions so that way it is intelligent and informative. OK?


Didn't Hughinn offer to have a talk with you in person?  You could have settled you differences and shook hands like men and maybe had a beer.  Sounds like you declined decided to stay behind your monitor and personally attack a guy who has remained pretty fucking civil this entire time and I applaud that.  

Hughinn has posted articles and continues to stick to his beliefs despite whatever the fuck the actual truth is.


----------



## Test_subject

Bridgestone said:


> …continues to stick to his beliefs despite whatever the fuck the actual truth is.


That’s a good thing?


----------



## lifter6973

Bridgestone said:


> Didn't Hughinn offer to have a talk with you in person?  You could have settled you differences and shook hands like men and maybe had a beer.  Sounds like you declined decided to stay behind your monitor and personally attack a guy who has remained pretty fucking civil this entire time and I applaud that.
> 
> Hughinn has posted articles and continues to stick to his beliefs despite whatever the fuck the actual truth is.


LOL, he doesn't want to talk, he wants to fight. I tried to get through our communication breakdown through PM but he told me, "Don't PM me unless it's a location where you get me the opportunity to show you what your teeth look like laying on the pavement."

I don't see how I am attacking him personally but if you view it that way maybe I am coming across that way. I don't agree with him saying his opinions are facts and that is all that I am pointing out. He also contradicts himself and has a double standard when it comes to insults.

Like @Test_subject just noted, I also don't think it is necessarily admirable to stick to ones beliefs if the truth contradicts your beliefs but hey maybe some people think that is a good trait.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> That’s a good thing?



Why not?

I've explained my reasoning.

To me, it makes more sense than what we're being sold : "Putin is a megalomaniac super villian who does evil things for no reason".

That's what our leadership always says about people they want to make war with.

I say enough is enough already.   My opinion is that if our self proclaimed masters of the universe here in America controlling the most powerful empire in human history get us, or anybody else in a war where millions of people die and suffer instead of finding another way, then they fucked up and should be held accountable.
Nobody can say it wasn't possible for them to find another way.  
We all know they could have. 

It can't always be the other guys fault "because he's a megalomaniac bent on destroying the world".

No more falling for that noise.  They've got to do a better job and be held accountable for once.

I've never strayed from that opinion and I've backed up my reasoning for it as well as anybody else here has that doesn't agree


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Why not?
> 
> I've explained my reasoning.
> 
> To me, it makes more sense than what we're being sold : "Putin is a megalomaniac super villian who does evil things for no reason".
> 
> That's what our leadership always says about people they want to make war with.
> 
> I say enough is enough already.   My opinion is that if our self proclaimed masters of the universe here in America controlling the most powerful empire in human history get us, or anybody else in a war where millions of people die and suffer instead of finding another way, then they fucked up and should be held accountable.
> Nobody can say it wasn't possible for them to find another way.
> We all know they could have.
> 
> It can't always be the other guys fault "because he's a megalomaniac bent on destroying the world".
> 
> No more falling for that noise.  They've got to do a better job and be held accountable for once.
> 
> I've never strayed from that opinion and I've backed up my reasoning for it as well as anybody else here has that doesn't agree


So you understand there are other people that have different opinions than you and they have backed up their reasoning as well, even some by pointing out where they see holes in your arguments?

I think I may see a sconch of progress for the first time and that is that there is no clear cut right or wrong and others opinions are equally as important as yours, at least until you respond. We shall see.

Congratulations on at least appearing to realize there is one more than just your side to be voiced in a debate.


----------



## Bridgestone

lifter6973 said:


> I don't see how I am attacking him personally but if you view it that way maybe I am coming across that way. I don't agree with him saying his opinions are facts and that is all that I am pointing out. He also contradicts himself and has a double standard when it comes to insults.
> 
> Like @Test_subject just noted, I also don't think it is necessarily admirable to stick to ones beliefs if the truth contradicts your beliefs but hey maybe some people think that is a good trait.


All I see is gimp, retard, rapey...was referring to that being personal.  As to the physical threats - did not know. 

As to sticking to beliefs when no one knows the truth - he was/is using historical evidence to backup his claims of the overblown 'CrazyPutin' narrative and that zelensky is a good guy.  We don't install good people for a reason.

Regardless of the details yall got into, I just know that every country involved in this is fucking shit is lying to each other and their citizens.  In that case is it then better to throw your hands up and admit we've been lied to and oh well?  It's human nature to try and understand the mechanisms that cause the shit that we see.

This is mostly rhetorical.  I've enjoyed the beef.  Wish it could've been beef n brews at the end. 

Tatiana Kotova - Russian singer


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Oh what the fuck it's not in the flame forum anymore.

Goddamn it


----------



## lifter6973

Bridgestone said:


> All I see is gimp, retard, rapey...was referring to that being personal.  As to the physical threats - did not know.
> 
> As to sticking to beliefs when no one knows the truth - he was/is using historical evidence to backup his claims of the overblown 'CrazyPutin' narrative and that zelensky is a good guy.  We don't install good people for a reason.
> 
> Regardless of the details yall got into, I just know that every country involved in this is fucking shit is lying to each other and their citizens.  In that case is it then better to throw your hands up and admit we've been lied to and oh well?  It's human nature to try and understand the mechanisms that cause the shit that we see.
> 
> This is mostly rhetorical.  I've enjoyed the beef.  Wish it could've been beef n brews at the end.
> 
> Tatiana Kotova - Russian singer
> View attachment 21454


Oh yes, I see what you are saying. Yes, this thread was moved to the flame forum for a few days and that being so I decided to lay into him and let him know what I think of him.

Now that the thread is back in the general forum I am being cordial. But yes, the flame forum attacks were indeed personal and IMO well deserved.

Looks like I need to research Russian singers.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Playing with my fucking emotions over here.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Playing with my fucking emotions over here.


I find it works to replace the bad names with words like 'sir' 
Also to replace your general feelings about UGBB uncle with 'all due respect but.....'


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> I find it works to replace the bad names with words like 'sir'


“As per my last email…”


----------



## Bridgestone

FlyingPapaya said:


> Oh what the fuck it's not in the flame forum anymore.
> 
> Goddamn it


Shit.  I done fucked up again.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> “As per my last email…”


Does that replace, 'are you fucking retarded, blind or both?'


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> Does that replace, 'are you fucking retarded, blind or both?'


Sure does. 

Or “There seems to be a disconnect”

“You’re dumb as fuck and don’t understand the subject matter on any level.”


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> Sure does.
> 
> Or “There seems to be a disconnect”
> 
> “You’re dumb as fuck and don’t understand the subject matter on any level.”


Reminds me of the judge in My Cousin Vinny
"Once again, the communication process has broken down."


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> All I see is gimp, retard, rapey...was referring to that being personal.  As to the physical threats - did not know.
> 
> As to sticking to beliefs when no one knows the truth - he was/is using historical evidence to backup his claims of the overblown 'CrazyPutin' narrative and that zelensky is a good guy.  We don't install good people for a reason.
> 
> Regardless of the details yall got into, I just know that every country involved in this is fucking shit is lying to each other and their citizens.  In that case is it then better to throw your hands up and admit we've been lied to and oh well?  It's human nature to try and understand the mechanisms that cause the shit that we see.
> 
> This is mostly rhetorical.  I've enjoyed the beef.  Wish it could've been beef n brews at the end.
> 
> Tatiana Kotova - Russian singer
> View attachment 21454


Fuck it nuke the Ukraine bastards. That woman is a treasure


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'm out of chew. That means I have to go to the store. I had one dip left 😭


----------



## RiR0

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm out of chew. That means I have to go to the store. I had one dip left 😭


“I’ve gotta go to the store to get a pack of smokes”
This means I’m abandoning my family


----------



## GSgator

RiR0 said:


> “I’ve gotta go to the store to get a pack of smokes”
> This means I’m abandoning my family


Or I’m getting ice cream lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'll use it when I have an unwanted child in the future


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> Reminds me of the judge in My Cousin Vinny
> "Once again, the communication process has broken down."


I thought of Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Yano

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'll use it when I have an unwanted child in the future


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Let my gf look at the m14/m1a list and she picked this one.








						M1A™ SOCOM 16 CQB .308 Rifle w/ Vortex Venom - Springfield Armory
					






					www.springfield-armory.com
				




I'd prefer wood but synthetic is lighter and pistol grip would be easier for her plus the optic would be easier as well.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Getting a 5"1 woman to handle 308 would be hard enough. 

I can dream right. It's only 2400$


----------



## GSgator

308 CQB no thanks ammo is heavy and depending on the brake your team will be pissed


----------



## FlyingPapaya

M1A™ Scout Squad™ .308 Rifle - Springfield Armory
					






					www.springfield-armory.com


----------



## FlyingPapaya

That one sir


----------



## FlyingPapaya

An optic would be nice though


----------



## GSgator

That’s nice


----------



## GSgator

308 is plentiful these days .


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> I thought of Cool Hand Luke
> View attachment 21456


Ill give it to you that is probably a better one.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

M14 action is reliable as fuck. You want something that will go bang.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

FlyingPapaya said:


> Getting a 5"1 woman to handle 308 would be hard enough.
> 
> I can dream right. It's only 2400$




My wife absolutely loves that platform.  No matter the caliber! It doesn't recoil much at all.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Or a mini 14.


----------



## GSgator

Or a  good old piston driven Ak


----------



## RiR0

I gotta be honest guys I know very little about guns


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Ya. How plentiful are ak parts state side though


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> Ya. How plentiful are ak parts state side though


Not as plentiful as a AR but a lot of ppl own them.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I mean obviously am AR platform will be the easiest to repair or replace parts on. But the mini 14 or m1a are reliable enough that if you took care of it you shouldn't have to worry. 

It's like with pistols. You want something you can get shit for no matter where you are. So what Beretta 92f base 1911 or Glock? Then ammo. 9mm easiest, 556 or 308 right?


----------



## GSgator

Yes those are your common NATO rounds


----------



## GSgator

9mm,5.56, 7.62x51(308). I’m a Glock guy


----------



## FlyingPapaya

There's always carrying two platforms that share the same round as well


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I think just a shotgun with full sites and a pistol would ideally be enough. You can run various ammo through shotguns. Slugs buck, bird


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> I think just a shotgun with full sites and a pistol would ideally be enough. You can run various ammo through shotguns. Slugs buck, bird


Of course just depends on the situation and your environment. You’re pretty much well covered with that combination.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Basic 870 or 590 with rear site and a Glock lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Those two shotguns are in every corner of the u.s


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I should probably sell or swap my g23 for a compact in 9mm though.
😭😭
Tungsten guide rod, extended mag release and Glock miester trigger tho


----------



## Yano

You're welcome


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Chuckle?
> 
> Putin has been in power roughly the same amount of time as Franklin Roosevelt. And was also democratically elected.
> Prisons and cemeteries the world over are full of the enemies of Franklin Roosevelt.
> 
> keep on chuckling.  I don't think it's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say Nazism died in a Berlin bunker in 1945 when soldiers among the Ukrainian army actively profess it's idealism and wear it's insignia  as we speak, with the full support of the ukranian and US governments,  but it's Russia's government that is hardly different than the Nazis?
> 
> You're getting incoherent at this point.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion.  But in this regard it doesn't reflect the current observable reality.


the fuck is your malfunction? Seriously. Can you not read? I clearly said "the type of nazism Putin evokes" died in 1945. Did you read that as "there is no such thing as nazis and there hasn't been since 1945"? You really don't get the concept of what I wrote? And you expect me to engage in your historical equivalences... Get lost.

Oh, and Roosevelt was in power for 12 years, during a world war, no less. Putin has been in power for 22 years, so you screwed that up too. You're a hot mess. You should really grab a seat on the bench for the rest of the game.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> I know this is two days old but I saw Nance visited the Kraine.



I saw that too. 

It'll be interesting to see just what measures or kinds of independence the ukranian nation winds up with after owing billions upon billions of dollars to some of the most corrupt politicians on the planet. 

If they thought Hunter Biden was expensive to pay for a cushy no show job before.... just wait.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Doing God's work yano


----------



## FlyingPapaya

There is nothing Democratic about Putin. He is very much for communist ways. Just disagree with him. Weeeeeee off you go


----------



## Test_subject

FlyingPapaya said:


> There is nothing Democratic about Putin. He is very much for communist ways. Just disagree with him. Weeeeeee off you go


Just ask Alexander Litvinenko how criticism of Putin goes.

Or the 50+ journalists who have died under mysterious circumstances.


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> You're welcome


Video for the Oh my God response to your video but also another funny usage which is in line with this thread.


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> the fuck is your malfunction? Seriously. Can you not read? I clearly said "the type of nazism Putin evokes" died in 1945. Did you read that as "there is no such thing as nazis and there hasn't been since 1945"? You really don't get the concept of what I wrote? And you expect me to engage in your historical equivalences... Get lost.



Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin (/ˈpuːtɪn/; Russian: Владимир Владимирович Путин; [vlɐˈdʲimʲɪr vlɐˈdʲimʲɪrəvʲɪtɕ ˈputʲɪn] (listen); born 7 October 1952) is a Russian politician and former intelligence officer who is the *president of Russia, a position he has filled since 2012, *[7][c] He was also the prime minister from 1999 to 2000, and again from 2008 to 2012. - wikipedia.


2012-2022 is 10 years no?

Roosevelt was 12 years president and in politics well before then wasn't he?

You don't like hard facts much do you?




Nodus1 said:


> Oh, and Roosevelt was in power for 12 years, during a world war, no less. Putin has been in power for 22 years, so you screwed that up too. You're a hot mess. You should really grab a seat on the bench for the rest of the game.



Roosevelt was president for 12 years.

Putin has been president for 10.

Roosevelt was a governor before that.

Putin was a prime minister and deputy prime minister.

Technically Roosevelt was "president" longer than Putin according to Wikipedia.

I'm going to ask that you stop being billigerent and insulting when you hear something you don't like to hear.

And when I say Nazis in Ukrain.  That's by their own definition. Not mine or yours.  You don't have to like or it agree with it.  But I'll take their word for it over your opinion


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Just go suck Putin's dick already.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Just ask Alexander Litvinenko how criticism of Putin goes.
> 
> Or the 50+ journalists who have died under mysterious circumstances.



I wonder if it's higher than the Clinton suicide count?

Someone should compare numbers


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Just go suck Putin's dick already.


The shit post is your warning Paps.

I don't want to ban you from the thread, but I will. I need to keep it civil. Your choice.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Yessir


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> I wonder if it's higher than the Clinton suicide count?
> 
> Someone should compare numbers


Ah yes, good old whataboutism.

And no, it isn’t.  Even if it were, it wouldn’t matter because we aren’t talking about the Clintons.  They could have 2000+ confirmed kills and it would still be irrelevant because we’re talking about Putin.

Ghengis Khan killed more people than Hitler, therefore Hitler was a cool dude.

If you can’t cut out the red herrings then this conversation isn’t going to work and is a waste of time.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> I wonder if it's higher than the Clinton suicide count?
> 
> Someone should compare numbers


Compare an unproven conspiracy theory to factual information?


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Ah yes, good old whataboutism.
> 
> And no, it isn’t.  Even if it were, it wouldn’t matter because we aren’t talking about the Clintons.  They could have 2000+ confirmed kills and it would still be irrelevant because we’re talking about Putin.
> 
> Ghengis Khan killed more people than Hitler, therefore Hitler was a cool dude.
> 
> If you can’t cut out the red herrings then this conversation isn’t going to work and is a waste of time.



It's no Red herring. 
Your insinuating that Putin has had people assinated.  While I believe your right.  Our own leadership has had people assinated as well. 

So what makes Putin worse?


----------



## Test_subject

RiR0 said:


> Compare an unproven conspiracy theory to factual information?


I mean, the Clintons are sketchy as fuck and I wouldn’t doubt that they’ve had people killed, but that’s not the topic.


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Compare an unproven conspiracy theory to factual information?



Where is this "factual information" ?

As far as I know, Putin has never been tried or convicted.  

And neither have the Clintons.

Seems similar 🙂 imo


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> It's no Red herring.
> Your insinuating that Putin has had people assinated.  While I believe your right.  Our own leadership has had people assinated as well.
> 
> So what makes Putin worse?


No, the implication was that it makes him a bad person.

“Worse” is a pretty subjective measure.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> It's no Red herring.
> Your insinuating that Putin has had people assinated.  While I believe your right.  Our own leadership has had people assinated as well.
> 
> So what makes Putin worse?


What does this thread have to do with the Clinton’s? 
If someone is worse than another does that make the other person good? 
Here’s an article from 2016 about Putin 

https://qz.com/862764/heres-a-list-of-abuses-in-vladimir-putins-russia/amp/


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> the fuck is your malfunction? Seriously. Can you not read? I clearly said "the type of nazism Putin evokes" died in 1945. Did you read that as "there is no such thing as nazis and there hasn't been since 1945"? You really don't get the concept of what I wrote? And you expect me to engage in your historical equivalences... Get lost.
> 
> Oh, and Roosevelt was in power for 12 years, during a world war, no less. Putin has been in power for 22 years, so you screwed that up too. You're a hot mess. You should really grab a seat on the bench for the rest of the game.


Amen brother. His reading comprehension is horrific and unbelievably even when he references his own sources.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Putin is a dictator hiding under the guise of democracy.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> No, the implication was that it makes him a bad person.



I see.  

Well, I can't argue with you there.  Putin is definitely a corrupt corporate ogliarch and a cut throat mfer.  You got a good point there. 

Joe Biden is a corrupt corporate ogliarch and cut throat as well.  Just like the Clintons. 

It's a shame isn't it?


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> Putin is a dictator hiding under the guise of democracy.



I agree.  

Our own ogliarchy of rulers hide under that same guise. 

It's unfortunate for everyone


----------



## FlyingPapaya

No Biden is currently brainless and not making any decisions. I'm the past he was a corrupt career politician. Now he is nothing. You cannot compare the two. Putin is also kgb and a career killer. Biden was not


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin (/ˈpuːtɪn/; Russian: Владимир Владимирович Путин; [vlɐˈdʲimʲɪr vlɐˈdʲimʲɪrəvʲɪtɕ ˈputʲɪn] (listen); born 7 October 1952) is a Russian politician and former intelligence officer who is the *president of Russia, a position he has filled since 2012, *[7][c] He was also the prime minister from 1999 to 2000, and again from 2008 to 2012. - wikipedia.
> 
> 
> 2012-2022 is 10 years no?
> 
> Roosevelt was 12 years president and in politics well before then wasn't he?
> 
> You don't like hard facts much do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roosevelt was president for 12 years.
> 
> Putin has been president for 10.
> 
> Roosevelt was a governor before that.
> 
> Putin was a prime minister and deputy prime minister.
> 
> Technically Roosevelt was "president" longer than Putin according to Wikipedia.
> 
> I'm going to ask that you stop being billigerent and insulting when you hear something you don't like to hear.
> 
> And when I say Nazis in Ukrain.  That's by their own definition. Not mine or yours.  You don't have to like or it agree with it.  But I'll take their word for it over your opinion


bwhhahahahah, @Hughinn FACTS according to Wikipedia, bwwhahahahahhah!
You simply can't make this level of stupid up.


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> What does this thread have to do with the Clinton’s?
> If someone is worse than another does that make the other person good?
> Here’s an article from 2016 about Putin
> 
> https://qz.com/862764/heres-a-list-of-abuses-in-vladimir-putins-russia/amp/



The accusations of John McCain don't mean anything. 

Putin is definitely a ruthless guy.   

But so are our own leaders


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> The accusations of John McCain don't mean anything.
> 
> Putin is definitely a ruthless guy.
> 
> But so are our own leaders


Okay. Is this thread about or leaders?


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> Ah yes, good old whataboutism.
> 
> And no, it isn’t.  Even if it were, it wouldn’t matter because we aren’t talking about the Clintons.  They could have 2000+ confirmed kills and it would still be irrelevant because we’re talking about Putin.
> 
> Ghengis Khan killed more people than Hitler, therefore Hitler was a cool dude.
> 
> If you can’t cut out the red herrings then this conversation isn’t going to work and is a waste of time.


Its a waste of time. He is quoting wikipedia for crying out loud. The guy just doesn't understand much of anything.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> I mean, the Clintons are sketchy as fuck and I wouldn’t doubt that they’ve had people killed, but that’s not the topic.


He always deflects and switches topics when he is proven wrong/dumb.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I see.
> 
> Well, I can't argue with you there.  Putin is definitely a corrupt corporate ogliarch and a cut throat mfer.  You got a good point there.
> 
> Joe Biden is a corrupt corporate ogliarch and cut throat as well.  Just like the Clintons.
> 
> It's a shame isn't it?


Why are you deflecting again? Just stick to the topic and quit trying to make excuses.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> No Biden is currently brainless and not making any decisions. I'm the past he was a corrupt career politician. Now he is nothing. You cannot compare the two. Putin is also kgb and a career killer. Biden was not



According to the Wikipedia, Putin' career in KGB had two stages: First he worked as a volunteer, and then as a sworn officer, for the 5th Directorate. The 5th Directorate, responsible for "censorship and internal security against artistic, political, and religious dissension".

I'm not sure that makes him a "career killer".  

It sounds an awful lot like he did the same thing for the KGB that Joe Bidens new director of the "ministry of truth" will be doing if you read the job description


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Yes because wiki has all the facts on the secret kgb and what they've done.


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Okay. Is this thread about or leaders?



Yes.  It's about the war in Ukraine and all parties involved. 

Not just a bash Putin thread


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> Okay. Is this thread about or leaders?


🤷‍♂️ It seems more about Uncle deflecting and never admitting when he is wrong even when the facts crush his ankle (see my AVI for fact crushed ankle).


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You cannot use wiki as you defining arguments. Specifically when it concerns a foreign nations secret service. 
The KGB didn't go hey this is what we did. That's absurd.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yes because wiki has all the facts on the secret kgb and what they've done.



Undoubtedly not eh?

I'd have to agree. 

I'd also have to wonder why a free constitutional republic would need a "ministry of truth" for in the first place.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

If you want anyone to take your seriously stop quoting wiki


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> According to the Wikipedia, Putin' career in KGB had two stages: First he worked as a volunteer, and then as a sworn officer, for the 5th Directorate. The 5th Directorate, responsible for "censorship and internal security against artistic, political, and religious dissension".
> 
> I'm not sure that makes him a "career killer".
> 
> It sounds an awful lot like he did the same thing for the KGB that Joe Bidens new director of the "ministry of truth" will be doing if you read the job description


OMG do you not realize how ridiculous you sound quoting wikipedia?  Please stop.  I didn't think it was possible but you are making yourself look even more foolish than usual.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hughinn said:


> Undoubtedly not eh?
> 
> I'd have to agree.
> 
> I'd also have to wonder why a free constitutional republic would need a "ministry of truth" for in the first place.


Has nothing to do with your quotes on the KGB, Putin and sourcing wiki. Stop deflecting


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> You cannot use wiki as you defining arguments. Specifically when it concerns a foreign nations secret service.
> The KGB didn't go hey this is what we did. That's absurd.



I guess one could say that goes both ways doesn't it?

Wikipedia isn't necessarily accurate about our own governments actions and dealings either.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yes because wiki has all the facts on the secret kgb and what they've done.


I've never seen someone so oblivious to reality like our Uncle here.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> I've never seen someone so oblivious to reality like our Uncle here.


You’ve never met my dad


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> If you want anyone to take your seriously stop quoting wiki


No one takes @Hughinn seriously now anyways. He might as well quote the comics.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> Has nothing to do with your quotes on the KGB, Putin and sourcing wiki. Stop deflecting



Well, then why don't you quote a more reliable source to support your own argument?

You said he's a "career killer".   Worse than the Clintons or Joe Biden, so What factual evidence do you have that supports that statement?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hughinn said:


> Well, then why don't you quote a more reliable source to support your own argument?
> 
> You said he's a "career killer".   Worse than the Clintons or Joe Biden, so What factual evidence do you have that supports that statement?


You can't quote a reliable source on insider Intel about the KGB and what they have done. It's not possible. You will never know


----------



## FlyingPapaya

We can only speculate and assume. I assume Putin was a ruthless mother fucker and worked his way up in the ranks by being an outstanding agent and that's why he is where he is now


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> You can't quote a reliable source on insider Intel about the KGB and what they have done. It's not possible. You will never know


Its better for us to trust an uneducated guy from LA that has no clue about anything war related and quotes wiki but wants us to think he is the superior trove of knowledge on the subject. Seems reasonable, right?  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> You can't quote a reliable source on insider Intel about the KGB and what they have done. It's not possible. You will never know



Just exactly like the Clintons. 

We'll never know. 

So where do you base your own opinions that Putin is worse?


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> We can only speculate and assume. I assume Putin was a ruthless mother fucker and worked his way up in the ranks by being an outstanding agent and that's why he is where he is now



And I agree. 

The difference is, I don't think he's any worse than some of our own leadership


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hughinn said:


> Just exactly like the Clintons.
> 
> We'll never know.
> 
> So where do you base your own opinions that Putin is worse?


Shut up. We aren't talking about the Clintons.

Stop trying to deflect. It's obvious and obnoxious. We are talking about Putin. The Clintons have nothing to do with your current conversation.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> Well, then why don't you quote a more reliable source to support your own argument?
> 
> You said he's a "career killer".   Worse than the Clintons or Joe Biden, so What factual evidence do you have that supports that statement?


Well we know for a fact he was a high ranking kgb agent. 
We don’t know for a fact that the Clinton’s ever murdered anyone. 
They very well could have but no actual evidence.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hughinn said:


> And I agree.
> 
> The difference is, I don't think he's any worse than some of our own leadership


100 times worse. You for a fact would disappear if you voiced anything like this in public in Russia


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> Well we know for a fact he was a high ranking kgb agent.
> We don’t know for a fact that the Clinton’s ever murdered anyone.
> They very well could have but no actual evidence.


Just trust Uncle, he knows what people think, what they did do and what they didnt do


----------



## RiR0

I was unaware that Ukraine was code word for the Clinton’s


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> I was unaware that Ukraine was code word for the Clinton’s


The dolt will go back 300 years and link this war. He already has.
He is just full of assumption, speculation and finally deflection. What he always lacks are FACTS.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Putin is a very successful villain with a very bad checkered past being a fucking kgb agent. 

Arguing against that is simply stupid. 
You don't rise through the ranks of the KGB and become the ruler of a country because you were nice.


----------



## lifter6973

Man, @Hughinn is so annoying with his assumptions, speculations and deflections that at this point I automatically disagree with anything he says.
I do not trust anything coming from him unless I can verify it. Up to this point, none of what he calls facts are verifiable, so I just can't take him seriously.


----------



## Nodus1

Test_subject said:


> Ah yes, good old whataboutism.


Hughinn's playbook:

1.) Misquote
2.) Mischaracterize
3.) Deflect
4.) Go down on Putin
5.) Put lifter on ignore

Rinse.
Repeat.


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> Putin is a very successful villain with a very bad checkered past being a fucking kgb agent.
> 
> Arguing against that is simply stupid.
> You don't rise through the ranks of the KGB and become the ruler of a country because you were nice.



You just said you didn't know anything, and couldn't prove anything about his past as a KGB agent. 

So how can you justify saying it makes him any more of a villian than anyone in our own CIA that had a similar job title?

Or....for that matter...the Clintons?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Oh for fucks sake. Stop talking about the Clintons. It's not related


----------



## Hughinn

Nodus1 said:


> Hughinn's playbook:
> 
> 1.) Misquote
> 2.) Mischaracterize
> 3.) Deflect
> 4.) Go down on Putin
> 5.) Put lifter on ignore
> 
> Rinse.
> Repeat.



Guess it's easier to insult than debate?


----------



## Bridgestone

Test_subject said:


> Just ask Alexander Litvinenko how criticism of Putin goes.
> 
> Or the 50+ journalists who have died under mysterious circumstances.


That's what we saw.  

Could be possible Russia has their own shadow gov trying to run him out?  

If that was the case I'd do the exact same thing.


----------



## Bridgestone

FlyingPapaya said:


> Putin is a dictator hiding under the guise of democracy.


His past is no secret.  KGB will KGB.


----------



## Bridgestone

Hughinn said:


> I guess one could say that goes both ways doesn't it?
> 
> Wikipedia isn't necessarily accurate about our own governments actions and dealings either.


I like your views but please don't use Wikipedia.  Doing yourself disservice as wiki is known liberal shit.  There's a modicum of truth still there but best to only use as a jumping point.

If the citation is real and relevant, use that 👍


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bridgestone said:


> His past is no secret.  KGB will KGB.


The inner workings of the KGB, how they did things, what he did are. They will kgb, be bad mother fuckers and do whatever is necessary.

Like I said uncle we can only speculate on how Putin rose to the top. But being kgb you think he did that by being good at reading books or accounting. 

Cold war, kgb and kgb on its own people gives you a good idea of things.


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> Guess it's easier to insult than debate?


All of his @Nodus1 message except #4 are FACTS. They are not insults. It is EXACTLY what you do. #4 can be seen as an insult. What I see you doing is always deflecting from Putin by saying what about this guy and that guy.

You absolutely misquote, mischaracterize and deflect on a consistent basis. It is ALL you do along with your constant assumptions and speculation.


Nodus1 said:
Hughinn's playbook:

1.) Misquote
2.) Mischaracterize
3.) Deflect
4.) Go down on Putin
5.) Put lifter on ignore

Rinse.
Repeat.


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> Guess it's easier to insult than debate?


Here, is this better?

Hughinn's playbook:

1.) Misquote
2.) Mischaracterize
3.) Deflect
4.) Go down on Putin
5.) Put lifter on ignore

Rinse.
Repeat.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Nodus has been pretty damn civil since entering this thread hugh


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Nodus has been pretty damn civil since entering this thread hugh


That and everything he said in the last post is true. He nailed the @Hughinn playbook.


----------



## lifter6973

Somehow Uncle believes if you summarize what he does in this thread over and over again that you are insulting him. 
Where is this great debater? @Hughinn seriously, how do you function in the real world?


----------



## Bridgestone

FlyingPapaya said:


> The inner workings of the KGB, how they did things, what he did are. They will kgb, be bad mother fuckers and do whatever is necessary.
> 
> Like I said uncle we can only speculate on how Putin rose to the top. But being kgb you think he did that by being good at reading books or accounting.
> 
> Cold war, kgb and kgb on its own people gives you a good idea of things.


True.  They are ruthless and we don't know how they operate.

But I'm not your uncle.  Accounting?  Putin had the experience and likely sociopathy required for that arena.


----------



## lifter6973

Bridgestone said:


> True.  They are ruthless and we don't know how they operate.
> 
> But I'm not your uncle.  Accounting?  Putin had the experience and likely sociopathy required for that arena.


Uncle is not in reference to you bro. It is in reference to your boy. You've attached yourself to a real winner. 

Do you like the busted ankle pic?

It reminds me of what I have seen from the resident expert in this thread: broken ankle, broken body, broken mind.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

My guess is that Putin has the capacity to slit your throat in your sleep and never think about it again as well.


----------



## nissan11

A little off topic but neat. Ukrainian white supremecy groups fighting against Russia.


----------



## Bridgestone

lifter6973 said:


> Uncle is not in reference to you bro. It is in reference to your boy. You've attached yourself to a real winner.


Hmm.

He believes what I believe.  And I saw dog piling on my same beliefs/conclusions.

What is strange is this board seems to debate and resolve issues with AAS to politics, seemingly, without much effort (have no idea how much work the mods do).  Most here are as far right as I am.  Edit- realized how generalizing I'm being.  Most of the frequent posters I meant.

Why after hundreds of pages have we not said, "Yep.  Fuck Joe Biden and his illegitimate cabal, fuck globalist vassal state Ukraine and fuck Putin for threatening everyone all the time.  All of these assholes need to pay with their lives."???


----------



## lifter6973

Bridgestone said:


> Hmm.
> 
> He believes what I believe.  And I saw dog piling on my same beliefs/conclusions.
> 
> What is strange is this board seems to debate and resolve issues with AAS to politics, seemingly, without much effort (have no idea how much work the mods do).  Most here are as far right as I am.
> 
> Why after hundreds of pages have we not said, "Yep.  Fuck Joe Biden and his illegitimate cabal, fuck globalist vassal state Ukraine and fuck Putin for threatening everyone all the time.  All of these assholes need to pay with their lives."???


You are correct, most here are Trumpers but they don't like to attach themselves to Uncle because they have seen his posts in other threads as well. He is not exactly popular here because he is well liked.

I even agree with some of what he says but he has no tact and he is a follower.
He even admitted he posts here vs an actual political forum because he figured everyone here would have the same opinion as him. He does not like it when people don't echo his opinion.

This is why he doesn't post on other political forums. People on political forums easily see through his BS. Here, they give him the benefit of the doubt first but eventually many here see him for what he is.


----------



## JuiceTrain

There's way to many words per post 
How do you guys even read 😵‍💫😵😵‍💫


----------



## JuiceTrain

Vaginal milkshake...


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Vaginal milkshake...



Now here's a guy who makes sense...😉


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> Now here's a guy who makes sense...😉


Holla Holla Holla

and ty ty for your trademarks


----------



## Nodus1

FlyingPapaya said:


> Nodus has been pretty damn civil since entering this thread hugh


I appreciate you saying that. After reading his response to me yesterday morning, calling me a childish fuck, stupid fuck, etc. I thought I'd take the gloves off and see if he catches as well as he pitches. He just answered that question a few minutes ago...


Hughinn said:


> Guess it's easier to insult than debate?


That's a bitch move, if you ask me. But with my question answered, I'm going back to civil. 😉



Bridgestone said:


> Why after hundreds of pages have we not said, "Yep.  Fuck Joe Biden and his illegitimate cabal, fuck globalist vassal state Ukraine and fuck Putin for threatening everyone all the time.  All of these assholes need to pay with their lives."???


I believe I said pretty much that several pages ago.


----------



## Bridgestone

lifter6973 said:


> You are correct, most here are Trumpers but they don't like to attach themselves to Uncle because they have seen his posts in other threads as well. He is not exactly popular here because he is well liked.
> 
> I even agree with some of what he says but he has no tact and he is a follower.
> He even admitted he posts here vs an actual political forum because he figured everyone here would have the same opinion as him. He does not like it when people don't echo his opinion.
> 
> This is why he doesn't post on other political forums. People on political forums easily see through his BS. Here, they give him the benefit of the doubt first but eventually many here see him for what he is.


Well most political forums online now are exactly that - liberal echo chambers.

The only decent one I've found (albeit still an echo) is patriots.win 

Do you know of any others?

  Fuck I'd rather talk politics with yall then reddit faggots any day.  Even if you start calling me rapey too.


----------



## CJ

Nodus1 said:


> But with my question answered, I'm going back to civil. 😉


Please do!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bridgestone said:


> Well most political forums online now are exactly that - liberal echo chambers.
> 
> The only decent one I've found (albeit still an echo) is patriots.win
> 
> Do you know of any others?
> 
> Fuck I'd rather talk politics with yall then reddit faggots any day.  Even if you start calling me rapey too.


He earned that Nick for a very specific reason. He admitted to fucking his unconscious wife because he was mad at her.


----------



## Bridgestone

lifter6973 said:


> Uncle is not in reference to you bro. It is in reference to your boy. You've attached yourself to a real winner.
> 
> Do you like the busted ankle pic?
> 
> It reminds me of what I have seen from the resident expert in this thread: broken ankle, broken body, broken mind.


I thought that was either a fake xray of the eiffel tower with a dick hanging off the side or....

Yeah I guess that's what I thought it was.  Ouch man!


----------



## lifter6973

Bridgestone said:


> I thought that was either a fake xray of the eiffel tower with a dick hanging off the side or....
> 
> Yeah I guess that's what I thought it was.  Ouch man!


yeah, I think it had something to do with Uncle thought some girl was unconscious and he was gonna pull his signature move but it turns out she wasn't unconscious and when he tried his signature move she crushed his ankle. Ouch Indeed! He's a tough guy though.


----------



## CJ

Back to the topic time? ⌚


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> Back to the topic time? ⌚


Yes sorry, what is the topic again? Some war or something somewhere?

Only thing I can say right now is I hope this war is over soon.


----------



## CJ

lifter6973 said:


> Yes sorry, what is the topic again? Some war or something somewhere?


I thought it was pineapple on pizza? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> I thought it was pineapple on pizza? 🤷‍♂️


.thatd be more productive


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> I thought it was pineapple on pizza? 🤷‍♂️


…. Pizzagate…


----------



## Bridgestone

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, I think it had something to do with Uncle thought some girl was unconscious and he was gonna pull his signature move but it turns out she wasn't unconscious and when he tried his signature move she crushed his ankle. Ouch Indeed! He's a tough guy though.


I dont get the creep vibe from him.  Can you point to another thread that this came from?

I'm not bullshitting.  I look up Hugh's posts later. 


 I like his posts in this thread and agree with 99% of what he said of Russia and Ukraine in this thread.  Despite talking with old Ukrainian roommates of mine trying to figure out what is being broadcast to them and scrambling for truth.  Nothing...just "crowdfund for the war!"  Fuck that shit.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

CJ said:


> I thought it was pineapple on pizza? 🤷‍♂️


Pineapple belongs in pizza. Fight me


Corner store off flamingo and arville.


----------



## RiR0

You guys ever havd Mac n cheese pizza?


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> You guys ever havd Mac n cheese pizza?


No, but I've had bacon 'n eggs pizza.


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Vaginal milkshake...


It's not bad until it gets warm ....


----------



## lifter6973

Bridgestone said:


> I dont get the creep vibe from him.  Can you point to another thread that this came from?
> 
> I'm not bullshitting.  I look up Hugh's posts later.
> 
> 
> I like his posts in this thread and agree with 99% of what he said of Russia and Ukraine in this thread.  Despite talking with old Ukrainian roommates of mine trying to figure out what is being broadcast to them and scrambling for truth.  Nothing...just "crowdfund for the war!"  Fuck that shit.


Its the dating thread. Check with @nissan11


----------



## GSgator

Yano said:


> It's not bad until it gets warm ....
> View attachment 21463



Damn YANO aren’t you a  grandpa  lol.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

@Bridgestone yeah he thought it would be funny or something and got massive backlash from the entire community then he back peddled hard core to try and recover. It was a shitfest


----------



## Hughinn

The entire point here, is that yes, Putin is a bad guy and corrupt ogliarch.   The Russian government is oppressive, censors dissidents and is corrupt.  

No argument from me on that. 

But our own government is corrupt, oppressive and censors dissidents.  Joe Biden is a bad person and a corrupt corporate ogliarch.  

As Americans we should recognize that people are dying needlessly and it's not just the fault of Putin.   But also of our own leadership.   

Now, we can't collectively hold Putin accountable for his fault in this.   Whether we all agree on it or not. 

But if we can all understand and at least in principle agree how our own leadership is corrupt and vindictive, and is also willing to send others off to die to serve thier own interests and enrich themselves, then they're no better than Putin.  And we, as Americans should see this and hold them accountable. Stop making excuses for them "because the other guy is worse".    And encourage the Ukrainian and Russian people to hold their leadership accountable as well. 

This song is about the US government and united kingdom bombing civilians intentionally in Syria.   This group played this song live in Jordan and Demascus I wish they were an American band. 

Because I hope the rest of the world doesn't see the actions of our government abroad as synonymous with the American people.  

And I want my fellow Americans to stop acting the actions of these governments are synonymous with those people.  

Russian people included.  





. 

Nobody here should say "all Russians should die" ever again @Yano


----------



## Hughinn

FlyingPapaya said:


> @Bridgestone yeah he thought it would be funny or something and got massive backlash from the entire community then he back peddled hard core to try and recover. It was a shitfest



Nope never backpedaling once.  Her or anywhere else


----------



## Test_subject

Bridgestone said:


> That's what we saw.
> 
> Could be possible Russia has their own shadow gov trying to run him out?
> 
> If that was the case I'd do the exact same thing.


Sure, and there could be a secret cabal of ninjas out for revenge on former KGB agents. 

But chances are that the person who they were critical of had them killed.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Yano said:


> It's not bad until it gets warm ....
> View attachment 21463


For some odd reason I just can’t stop staring at this.🤔🤔


----------



## RiR0

Yano said:


> It's not bad until it gets warm ....
> View attachment 21463


Strange boner


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hughinn said:


> The entire point here, is that yes, Putin is a bad guy and corrupt ogliarch.   The Russian government is oppressive, censors dissidents and is corrupt.
> 
> No argument from me on that.
> 
> But our own government is corrupt, oppressive and censors dissidents.  Joe Biden is a bad person and a corrupt corporate ogliarch.
> 
> As Americans we should recognize that people are dying needlessly and it's not just the fault of Putin.   But also of our own leadership.
> 
> Now, we can't collectively hold Putin accountable for his fault in this.   Whether we all agree on it or not.
> 
> But if we can all understand and at least in principle agree how our own leadership is corrupt and vindictive, and is also willing to send others off to die to serve thier own interests and enrich themselves, then they're no better than Putin.  And we, as Americans should see this and hold them accountable. Stop making excuses for them "because the other guy is worse".    And encourage the Ukrainian and Russian people to hold their leadership accountable as well.
> 
> This song is about the US government and united kingdom bombing civilians intentionally in Syria.   This group played this song live in Jordan and Demascus I wish they were an American band.
> 
> Because I hope the rest of the world doesn't see the actions of our government abroad as synonymous with the American people.
> 
> And I want my fellow Americans to stop acting the actions of these governments are synonymous with those people.
> 
> Russian people included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nobody here should say "all Russians should die" ever again @Yano


He's a fucking dictator. Call him for what he is.


----------



## Hughinn

Test_subject said:


> Sure, and there could be a secret cabal of ninjas out for revenge on former KGB agents.
> 
> But chances are that the person who they were critical of had them killed.



Jeffrey Epstein killed himself


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> The entire point here, is that yes, Putin is a bad guy and corrupt ogliarch.   The Russian government is oppressive, censors dissidents and is corrupt.
> 
> No argument from me on that.
> 
> But our own government is corrupt, oppressive and censors dissidents.  Joe Biden is a bad person and a corrupt corporate ogliarch.
> 
> As Americans we should recognize that people are dying needlessly and it's not just the fault of Putin.   But also of our own leadership.
> 
> Now, we can't collectively hold Putin accountable for his fault in this.   Whether we all agree on it or not.
> 
> But if we can all understand and at least in principle agree how our own leadership is corrupt and vindictive, and is also willing to send others off to die to serve thier own interests and enrich themselves, then they're no better than Putin.  And we, as Americans should see this and hold them accountable. Stop making excuses for them "because the other guy is worse".    And encourage the Ukrainian and Russian people to hold their leadership accountable as well.
> 
> This song is about the US government and united kingdom bombing civilians intentionally in Syria.   This group played this song live in Jordan and Demascus I wish they were an American band.
> 
> Because I hope the rest of the world doesn't see the actions of our government abroad as synonymous with the American people.
> 
> And I want my fellow Americans to stop acting the actions of these governments are synonymous with those people.
> 
> Russian people included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nobody here should say "all Russians should die" ever again @Yano


You know how I know you’re gay


----------



## Bridgestone

Badleroybrown said:


> For some odd reason I just can’t stop staring at this.🤔🤔


It fits....too easy???


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> A little off topic but neat. Ukrainian white supremecy groups fighting against Russia.



@Nodus1 says they don't exist


----------



## Test_subject

Hughinn said:


> Jeffrey Epstein killed himself


No he didn’t. What does that have to do with my comment?

Remember our brief discussion of red herrings and how they make the conversation pointless?


----------



## Nodus1

Yano said:


> It's not bad until it gets warm ....
> View attachment 21463


Where do you guys find all these broads with ass acne?


----------



## Nodus1

Hughinn said:


> @Nodus1 says they don't exist


Quotes, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Hughinn

Bridgestone said:


> I dont get the creep vibe from him.  Can you point to another thread that this came from?
> 
> I'm not bullshitting.  I look up Hugh's posts later.
> 
> 
> I like his posts in this thread and agree with 99% of what he said of Russia and Ukraine in this thread.  Despite talking with old Ukrainian roommates of mine trying to figure out what is being broadcast to them and scrambling for truth.  Nothing...just "crowdfund for the war!"  Fuck that shit.



What happened was my wife had dressed up in some lengerie and was supposed to give me a "birthday present" when were both in our mid twenties with kids dropped off at the sitters.

But she got all silly on margaritas and when we got home I hit the shower and she dressed up.

By the time I got out she was dressed to the nines and passed out cold on the bed.

So I mounted up anyway.

When she woke up she told me I could forget about the blow job she'd promised.
That's why they call me uncle rapey 

Been with that same girl since I was 16 and she was 14.  We're 43 and 45 now


Gimp is because I got my ankle crushed at work. It has more metal than bone now and I have a permanent limp.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Hughinn said:


> The entire point here, is that yes, Putin is a bad guy and corrupt ogliarch.   The Russian government is oppressive, censors dissidents and is corrupt.
> 
> No argument from me on that.
> 
> But our own government is corrupt, oppressive and censors dissidents.  Joe Biden is a bad person and a corrupt corporate ogliarch.
> 
> As Americans we should recognize that people are dying needlessly and it's not just the fault of Putin.   But also of our own leadership.
> 
> Now, we can't collectively hold Putin accountable for his fault in this.   Whether we all agree on it or not.
> 
> But if we can all understand and at least in principle agree how our own leadership is corrupt and vindictive, and is also willing to send others off to die to serve thier own interests and enrich themselves, then they're no better than Putin.  And we, as Americans should see this and hold them accountable. Stop making excuses for them "because the other guy is worse".    And encourage the Ukrainian and Russian people to hold their leadership accountable as well.
> 
> This song is about the US government and united kingdom bombing civilians intentionally in Syria.   This group played this song live in Jordan and Demascus I wish they were an American band.
> 
> Because I hope the rest of the world doesn't see the actions of our government abroad as synonymous with the American people.
> 
> And I want my fellow Americans to stop acting the actions of these governments are synonymous with those people.
> 
> Russian people included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nobody here should say "all Russians should die" ever again @Yano


The most important issue we have here is that you listen to Cold Play..

On a different note. The US should have never have let this happen in Ukraine. Wether NATO got involved  or the US alone this should have been stopped. It’s to far gone now and it needs to take its course..

There is nothing we can do except send troops in and try and handle this with bombs and bodies. And the last thing I want to see is amber sun boots in the ground fighting some bullshit political grab for power..

Truth be told. I belive that Biden did not grab his balls and handle this from the get go is because of his secret dealing him and his son had with Ukraine.. even though all is slowly coming out I. The wash I belive they have some serious shit on the fam..

Fuck Ukraine , Fuck Outin, and Fuck Joe Biden..
We have American’s that can’t put food On There table or diapers on their  babies..
All these fucking ukraine flags that our hanging in my town… right along the gay flag.. 
This country is so backwards that we have not even begun to feel the effects of what is going in right now..
Give it a year…
Fucking Liberal Fucking Assholes…..


----------



## Bridgestone

Hughinn said:


> What happened was my wife had dressed up in some lengerie and was supposed to give me a "birthday present" when were both in our mid twenties with kids dropped off at the sitters.
> 
> But she got all silly on margaritas and when we got home I hit the shower and she dressed up.
> 
> By the time I got out she was dressed to the nines and passed out cold on the bed.
> 
> So I mounted up anyway.
> 
> When she woke up she told me I could forget about the blow job she'd promised.
> That's why they call me uncle rapey
> 
> Gimp is because I got my ankle crushed at work. It has more metal than bone now and I have a permanent limp.


I appreciate this.  Gimp was easy to figure out.

I've placed myself between a rock and hard place.


----------



## TODAY

Bridgestone said:


> I appreciate this.  Gimp was easy to figure out.
> 
> I've placed myself between a* rape *and hard place.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Here is what I wrong with Joe Biden..



*This is who is advising him. 
Need I say more?*


----------



## GSgator

Badleroybrown said:


> Here is what I wrong with Joe Biden..
> View attachment 21464
> View attachment 21465
> 
> *This is who is advising him.
> Need I say more?*


Time to clean house….🔥💥


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I love you @TODAY


----------



## CJ

Badleroybrown said:


> Here is what I wrong with Joe Biden..
> View attachment 21464
> View attachment 21465
> 
> *This is who is advising him.
> Need I say more?*


SEXY!!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Badleroybrown said:


> Here is what I wrong with Joe Biden..
> View attachment 21464
> View attachment 21465
> 
> *This is who is advising him.
> Need I say more?*


That's what's wrong with our whole country right now


----------



## RiR0

I just want everyone to put their differences aside and focus on destroying all those in power and setting fire to the Vatican with the pope inside while they’re at it


----------



## Bridgestone

Badleroybrown said:


> Here is what I wrong with Joe Biden..
> View attachment 21464
> View attachment 21465
> 
> *This is who is advising him.
> Need I say more?*


Ronald McDonald is a bald tranny now?


----------



## nissan11

I think whats wrong with our country is people who can't just want happiness for other people if they are different.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> I think whats wrong with our country is people who can't just want hapliness for other people if they are different.


Except all those that want to be different are forcing it on us and if we don't align we are bigots and racists.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Be different. Nobody cares stop making a scene. Do you and shut up


----------



## RiR0

This is getting interesting… 🍿


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> No he didn’t. What does that have to do with my comment?
> 
> Remember our brief discussion of red herrings and how they make the conversation pointless?


No he doesn't. He has a memory of convenience.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> I think whats wrong with our country is people who can't just want happiness for other people if they are different.


There’s a difference is different, unique and having a mental disorder


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> There’s a difference is different, unique and having a mental disorder


Are you talking about the two advisors or uncle? The mental disorder and the gimpiness make him sort of unique I guess. Otherwise he is just a a follower.


----------



## Hughinn

Bridgestone said:


> I appreciate this.  Gimp was easy to figure out.
> 
> I've placed myself between a rock and hard place.



To be fair, I've been with that girl since was 16 and she was 14.

We were....I guess 27-25 or so when that happened.

I only told the story because @nissan11  fucked a gal while she cried and everyone was busting his balls over it. 

I told him not to feel bad because I did one that had passed out.

Assholes here took it and ran


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> Are you talking about the two advisors or uncle? The mental disorder and the gimpiness make him sort of unique I guess. Otherwise he is just a a follower.


All of the above


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> To be fair, I've been with that girl since was 16 and she was 14.
> 
> We were....I guess 27-25 or so when that happened.
> 
> I only told the story because @nissan11  fucked a gal while she cried.
> 
> I told him not to feel bad because I did that had passed out.


Then you backpedaled when you realized that people consider that rape. But go ahead and deny that you backpedaled some more. You kept trying to justify it just like you do some of your ridiculous speculations here.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> To be fair, I've been with that girl since was 16 and she was 14.
> 
> We were....I guess 27-25 or so when that happened.
> 
> I only told the story because @nissan11  fucked a gal while she cried and everyone was busting his balls over it.
> 
> I told him not to feel bad because I did one that had passed out.
> 
> Assholes here took it and ran


It was literally rape.


----------



## Bridgestone

Just look at the BS MSM coverage of this SCOTUS 'leak'..

Fat bitches all over the country howling they can't kill a child.  There is no middle ground in this.  They want to murder whether by malpractice, stuffing you with corn syrup or convincing women they're better off without.

Evil motherfuckers.  There's no resolution for the brainwashed that truly believe killing the unborn is just fine.


----------



## Badleroybrown

nissan11 said:


> I think whats wrong with our country is people who can't just want happiness for other people if they are different.


Bro to each there own if something makes you happy I am not to judge or point fingers.
But Jesus Christ man.. you can’t agree with this liberal agenda shit getting crammed down our throats..
If someone want to dress like a women and lick a dogs ass. So be it. It’s weird but if that what they do dans it makes the happy sobe it..
I have my views on shit and if people want to call me a white surpremist so be it. 
Just like this whole abortion ruling that’s going to be coming out..
Just because I dont agree with abortion accept for certain reason, rape, insest, or medical reasons. If you  make poor  choices and have sex unprotected then deal with the outcome.
Does this make me sexist against women or a bad person. If someone thinks so then they can go fuck themselves.
If someone approached me while I was wearing my Trump shirt or my 2nd amendment shirt, God help them..  it would be a very bad day for them..

So I think as a society people just need to stay out of other people business.. 
we need to get our government back on track. Many of us in the almost 50 range will probably not see this get turned back around in our lifetime.
The world as we known it till now is gone forever.


----------



## RiR0

Wait did Nissan rape a girl too?


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> Just look at the BS MSM coverage of this SCOTUS 'leak'..
> 
> Fat bitches all over the country howling they can't kill a child.  There is no middle ground in this.  They want to murder whether by malpractice, stuffing you with corn syrup or convincing women they're better off without.
> 
> Evil motherfuckers.  There's no resolution for the brainwashed that truly believe killing the unborn is just fine.


What’s wrong with corn syrup?


----------



## lifter6973

Bridgestone said:


> Just look at the BS MSM coverage of this SCOTUS 'leak'..
> 
> Fat bitches all over the country howling they can't kill a child.  There is no middle ground in this.  They want to murder whether by malpractice, stuffing you with corn syrup or convincing women they're better off without.
> 
> Evil motherfuckers.  There's no resolution for the brainwashed that truly believe killing the unborn is just fine.


I was going to say where did this come from but this thread being what it is, carry on.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> Wait did Nissan rape a girl too?


He screwed a girl when she was crying. Also screwed a girl when his nose was bleeding. The guy is determined.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> I was going to say where did this come from but this thread being what it is, carry on.


This is no longer about the war in Ukraine… it is now about the war in our minds!!!!!


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> He screwed a girl when she was crying. Also screwed a girl when his nose was bleeding. The guy is determined.


🤔 did she tell him to stop?


----------



## Bridgestone

Badleroybrown said:


> Bro to each there own if something makes you happy I am not to judge or point fingers.
> But Jesus Christ man.. you can’t agree with this liberal agenda shit getting crammed down our throats..
> If someone want to dress like a women and lick a dogs ass. So be it. It’s weird but if that what they do dans it makes the happy sobe it..
> I have my views on shit and if people want to call me a white surpremist so be it.
> Just like this whole abortion ruling that’s going to be coming out..
> Just because I dont agree with abortion accept for certain reason, rape, insest, or medical reasons. If you  make poor  choices and have sex unprotected then deal with the outcome.
> Does this make me sexist against women or a bad person. If someone thinks so then they can go fuck themselves.
> If someone approached me while I was wearing my Trump shirt or my 2nd amendment shirt, God help them..  it would be a very bad day for them..
> 
> So I think as a society people just need to stay out of other people business..
> we need to get our government back on track. Many of us in the almost 50 range will probably not see this get turned back around in our lifetime.
> The world as we known it till now is gone forever.


I thought you were brown or black based on your pic.  BIGOT.


----------



## RiR0

Just to put it out there I’m a prochoice Satanist


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> 🤔 did she tell him to stop?


I am not sure on that one. The consensus I got was that it wasn't rape like in Uncle's case.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> Just to put it out there I’m a prochoice Satanist


Not that there is anything wrong with that 
I'm also prochoice and although I wouldn't say I'm a Satanist I hate commercial religion and hypocrites that hide behind religion and mock religions different than their own.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> I am not sure on that one. The consensus I got was that it wasn't rape like in Uncle's case.


🤔 well people like Nissan more. They won’t judge him the same


----------



## nissan11

She cried because it was an emotional experience. She orgasmed with me which she said she had only been able to do masturbating prior and it just overloaded her.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> She cried because it was an emotional experience. She orgasmed with me which she said she had only been able to do masturbating prior and it just overloaded her.


So definitely not rape


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> 🤔 well people like Nissan more. They won’t judge him the same


This is true. Unfortunately for Uncle, his reputation precedes him.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> This is true. Unfortunately for Uncle, his reputation precedes him.


I just try to objective. It’s hard sometimes though


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> She cried because it was an emotional experience. She orgasmed with me which she said she had only been able to do masturbating prior and it just overloaded her.


and then did you say I hope to see you crying again in the near future?


----------



## CJ

I hate you all. 😖


----------



## Bridgestone

lifter6973 said:


> I was going to say where did this come from but this thread being what it is, carry on.


1 triple IPA.

I wanted to vent.  Maybe the hops turned up my E2...


----------



## Badleroybrown

Bridgestone said:


> I thought you were brown or black based on your pic.  BIGOT.


You must be kidding Mo. hope your kidding..  
so if a liberal has beliefs that they hold into and try and cram down others throats why are they not considered bigots.
Only white Americans that have strong belief in Family , God and Freedom.
So here is the definition of Bigot..


----------



## RiR0

@Hughinn really framed the crying story in a fucked up light to try and throw Nissan under the bus


----------



## Badleroybrown

So according to
This the whole Biden administration are bigots..


----------



## Bridgestone

RiR0 said:


> Just to put it out there I’m a prochoice Satanist


Quite perfect.  No one wants to deal with Satanists' children.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> @Hughinn really framed the crying story in a fucked up light to try and throw Nissan under the bus


It perfectly fits #'s 1 through 3 in the @Hughinn playbook.

Hughinn's playbook:

1.) Misquote
2.) Mischaracterize
3.) Deflect
4.) Go down on Putin
5.) Put lifter on ignore


----------



## nissan11

Question:

Does anyone still have respect for the supreme court after they leaked information?


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> Quite perfect.  No one wants to deal with Satanists' children.


I have a daughter. 
I support a woman’s right to have an abortion under certain circumstances. Medical, rape, incest. 
Not because she is trying to escape consequence. 
If you actually knew what Satanism was you wouldn’t say that


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Question:
> 
> Does anyone still have respect for the supreme court after they leaked information?


I have no respect for our government period.


----------



## Badleroybrown

nissan11 said:


> Question:
> 
> Does anyone still have respect for the supreme court after they leaked information?


The leak was from a law clerk who had privy information and decided to put it out there they should consider there law career Null and Void.


----------



## Bridgestone

Badleroybrown said:


> You must be kidding Mo. hope your kidding..
> so if a liberal has beliefs that they hold into and try and cram down others throats why are they not considered bigots.
> Only white Americans that have strong belief in Family , God and Freedom.
> So here is the definition of Bigot..
> View attachment 21468


Lol.  Internet man.  It was all sarcasm.  Same cloth.

You were too logical so I had to pull a faggot reddit-style attack.  Thought it was obvious.


----------



## lifter6973

Bridgestone said:


> Quite perfect.  No one wants to deal with Satanists' children.


ooooohhhhhhhhh! Dude, if you think I hound Uncle, you have seen nothing. Do not get on my bro's bad side.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bridgestone said:


> I thought you were brown or black based on your pic.  BIGOT.


????????


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bridgestone said:


> Lol.  Internet man.  It was all sarcasm.  Same cloth.
> 
> You were too logical so I had to pull a faggot reddit-style attack.  Thought it was obvious.


Ooohhh


----------



## Swiper.

Bridgestone said:


> Just look at the BS MSM coverage of this SCOTUS 'leak'..
> 
> Fat bitches all over the country howling they can't kill a child. There is no middle ground in this. They want to murder whether by malpractice, stuffing you with corn syrup or convincing women they're better off without.
> 
> Evil motherfuckers. There's no resolution for the brainwashed that truly believe killing the unborn is just fine.



isn’t it funny how they’re bitching and complaining now about how it’s my body my choice because these are the same motherfuckers who supported and imposed vaccine mandates. how ironic. 

this is a states rights issue. would be nice to see this leak be true.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Bridgestone said:


> Lol.  Internet man.  It was all sarcasm.  Same cloth.
> 
> You were too logical so I had to pull a faggot reddit-style attack.  Thought it was obvious.


Reddit..?? Do people actually interact with each other in this.. 
The only time I end up getting direct to this page is if I google a question on fixing a car or something..


----------



## GSgator

Bridgestone said:


> Just look at the BS MSM coverage of this SCOTUS 'leak'..
> 
> Fat bitches all over the country howling they can't kill a child.  There is no middle ground in this.  They want to murder whether by malpractice, stuffing you with corn syrup or convincing women they're better off without.
> 
> Evil motherfuckers.  There's no resolution for the brainwashed that truly believe killing the unborn is just fine.


They don’t understand all this does is give the laws back to the states . These fucking psychopath are screaming   the Supreme Court is gonna take their rights away these people didn’t even know what fucking women were. They want women rights get those fucking transsexuals out  women sports


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Reddit is filled with leftist crazies and people with insane kinks. Plus a minor group of people who are normal.


----------



## CJ

I think MOST things should be State issues. 

Federal Gov't needs to stay out of shit they don't belong in.


----------



## Bridgestone

RiR0 said:


> I have a daughter.
> I support a woman’s right to have an abortion under certain circumstances. Medical, rape, incest.
> Not because she is trying to escape consequence.
> If you actually knew what Satanism was you wouldn’t say that


I as well.  And I Understand THOSE reasons.

I do not know Satanism but will take your word as I have nothing to debate on whatever the fuck they believe. 


But this whole Roe v Wade is not to protect the innocent or victims.   It's to fucking supply the medical field with fetal stem cells, cull the populace, and satanic motherfuckers are behind all of it.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> ooooohhhhhhhhh!


I’m not gonna give @CJ any more of a headache than I already did in the other thread


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> I’m not gonna give @CJ any more of a headache than I already did in the other thread


----------



## Bridgestone

Badleroybrown said:


> Reddit..?? Do people actually interact with each other in this..
> The only time I end up getting direct to this page is if I google a question on fixing a car or something..


I dont interact but I do observe the overall insanity of the hive.


----------



## Test_subject

Swiper. said:


> isn’t it funny how they’re bitching and complaining now about how it’s my body my choice because these are the same motherfuckers who supported and imposed vaccine mandates. how ironic.
> 
> this is a states rights issue. would be nice to see this leak be true.


I don’t see how forcing people to have children that they can’t afford/can’t take care of/don’t want etc. is improving society.

How is producing an abundance of unwanted children a net win for society?  I’m honestly interested in your reasoning.


----------



## Swiper.

nissan11 said:


> Question:
> 
> Does anyone still have respect for the supreme court after they leaked information?



never had respect for them. they completely ignore the constitution.


----------



## VaIdosta

can someone give me a tl;dr on why i'm suppposed to gaf about ukraine?


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> I as well.  And I Understand THOSE reasons.
> 
> I do not know Satanism but will take your word as I have nothing to debate on whatever the fuck they believe.
> 
> 
> But this whole Roe v Wade is not to protect the innocent or victims.   It's to fucking supply the medical field with fetal stem cells, cull the populace, and satanic motherfuckers are behind all of it.


Stop. There’s nothing satanic. Puritanical yes. Not satanic. There’s no satanic conspiracy. 
Roe vs Wade had nothing to do with whatever vomit you just spewed as embryonic stem cells weren’t discovered yet


----------



## RiR0

VaIdosta said:


> can someone give me a tl;dr on why i'm suppposed to gaf about ukraine?


Because the media tells you to


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> Stop. There’s nothing satanic. Puritanical yes. Not satanic. There’s no satanic conspiracy.
> Roe vs Wade had nothing to do with whatever vomit you just spewed as embryonic stem cells weren’t discovered yet


Shhhh

You don't have to do this.

@Bridgestone can be trusted.

We can tell him about the plan.


----------



## Bridgestone

Test_subject said:


> I don’t see how forcing people to have children that they can’t afford/can’t take care of/don’t want etc. is improving society.
> 
> How is producing an abundance of unwanted children a net win for society?  I’m honestly interested in your reasoning.


No one is forcing anyone to fuck and inseminate women.  

It's a net win because it will help destroy an industry funded by murder.  Millions of innocent lives will have the chance to live.  

If you don't believe that life is precious and a miracle then I have nothing else.  Life finds a way, even with lots of people.  What doesn't work is denying life from the beginning.  That means the murderers stay in control.

Bill gates and his overpopulation pseudoscientist bullshit is not to be believed.


----------



## GSgator

I’m a pregnant man what about my body my rights . Get vaxed or get fired shut your mouth wear your mask.  Transsexuals beating all woman’s records . The pronouns birthing people FFFUUUUCCCKKKK I’m so confused with this  woke bullshit.


----------



## Swiper.

Test_subject said:


> I don’t see how forcing people to have children that they can’t afford/can’t take care of/don’t want etc. is improving society.
> 
> How is producing an abundance of unwanted children a net win for society? I’m honestly interested in your reasoning.



The decision if true would just kick it back to the state so it’s the states rights issue. abortion would still be legal. 

so basically it’s being kicked back to the people. the people in each state will decide whether their state wants to have abortion, restricted abortion or make it illegal.


----------



## TODAY

Bridgestone said:


> No one is forcing anyone to fuck and inseminate women.
> 
> It's a net win because it will help destroy an industry funded by murder.  Millions of innocent lives will have the chance to live.
> 
> If you don't believe that life is precious and a miracle then I have nothing else.  Life finds a way, even with lots of people.  What doesn't work is denying life from the beginning.  That means the murderers stay in control.
> 
> Bill gates and his overpopulation pseudoscientist bullshit is not to be believed.


You have clearly never tasted the sweet, sweet stem cell nectar.

You think roids are good?

Just wait until @RiR0 and I introduce you to satan's smoothie


----------



## Test_subject

RiR0 said:


> Stop. There’s nothing satanic. Puritanical yes. Not satanic. There’s no satanic conspiracy.
> Roe vs Wade had nothing to do with whatever vomit you just spewed as embryonic stem cells weren’t discovered yet


Roe v. Wade took effect in 1973. 

Stem cell research begins in 1981. 

AbOrTiOn Is A cOvEr FoR sTeM cElL rEsEaRCh!


----------



## Bridgestone

RiR0 said:


> Stop. There’s nothing satanic. Puritanical yes. Not satanic. There’s no satanic conspiracy.
> Roe vs Wade had nothing to do with whatever vomit you just spewed as embryonic stem cells weren’t discovered yet


 Planned parenthood is Margaret sangers' eugenics plan.  That's just population control?  Not evil?

It's now the primary source for fetal stem cells.


----------



## Bridgestone

TODAY said:


> You have clearly never tasted the sweet, sweet stem cell nectar.
> 
> You think roids are good?
> 
> Just wait until @RiR0 and I introduce you to satan's smoothie


You think roids come from stem cells?


----------



## RiR0

GSgator said:


> I’m a pregnant man what about my body my rights . Get vaxed or get fired shut your mouth wear your mask.  Transsexuals beating all woman’s records . The pronouns birthing people FFFUUUUCCCKKKK I’m so confused with this  woke bullshit.


Which of these is government regulation? And which are enforced by the buisness? 

Do you want government interfering with private buisnesses?


----------



## Test_subject

Swiper. said:


> The decision if true would just kick it back to the state so it’s the states rights issue. abortion would still be legal.
> 
> so basically it’s being kicked back to the people. the people in each state will decide whether their state wants to have abortion, restricted abortion or make it illegal.


That’s fair assuming that the states hold referendums to see if people actually support the decision.


----------



## GSgator

RiR0 said:


> Which of these is government regulation? And which are enforced by the buisness?
> 
> Do you want government interfering with private buisnesses?


I don’t know bro I’m seriously confused can men have babies . Are those men with long hair and dicks actually women. Thank God the government didn’t win that OSHA thing they were pushing and the courts shut that down. Like it or not the government is peddling in all this fucking bullshit going on right now. And these  stupid fucking liberals  are just their sheep spreading the toxic poison


----------



## TODAY

Bridgestone said:


> You think roids come from stem cells?


😓


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> 😓


Thank you for trying.


----------



## Test_subject

Bridgestone said:


> You think roids come from stem cells?


How did you not have even one drop of his dripping sarcasm land on you?


----------



## TODAY

I overestimated my audience.


----------



## TODAY

My comedy career is ruined


----------



## Bridgestone

Test_subject said:


> Roe v. Wade took effect in 1973.
> 
> Stem cell research begins in 1981.
> 
> AbOrTiOn Is A cOvEr FoR sTeM cElL rEsEaRCh!


Oh wow.  The start dates from 40+ years ago are an indication of current operations?


Sounds like you'd be a good investor.


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> Planned parenthood is Margaret sangers' eugenics plan.  That's just population control?  Not evil?
> 
> It's now the primary source for fetal stem cells.


How is this satanic? 
Not all lives are special. 

I’d say stem cells are more useful than unwanted children.


----------



## Test_subject

Bridgestone said:


> Oh wow.  The start dates from 40+ years ago are an indication of current operations?
> 
> 
> Sounds like you'd be a good investor.


I’m an excellent investor. I make more doing that than at my day job.

I’m glad that you’re better at recognizing investment talent than sarcasm.


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> How is this satanic?
> Not all lives are special.
> 
> I’d say stem cells are more useful than unwanted children.


Unwanted children won't fix my janky knee, I'l tell you that much.


----------



## GSgator

I believe women have rights and the circumstances call for it they should be able to get a abortion. What I don’t stand for is my tax dollars paying for it.


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> Oh wow.  The start dates from 40+ years ago are an indication of current operations?
> 
> 
> Sounds like you'd be a good investor.


They weren’t discovered until 1981. 
Unless…. Omg the Supreme Court was satanic psychic witches


----------



## RiR0

GSgator said:


> I believe women have rights and the circumstances call for it they should be able to get a abortion. What I don’t stand for is my tax dollars paying for it.


I agree with this. I don’t want my tax dollars to really go towards anything I don’t get use out of


----------



## Test_subject

RiR0 said:


> They weren’t discovered until 1981.
> Unless…. Omg the Supreme Court was satanic psychic witches


It’s a conspiracy by big stem cell. They bided their time before “discovering” them so they could waste 8 years of revenue. 

Science.


----------



## RiR0

Test_subject said:


> It’s a conspiracy by big stem cell. They bided their time before “discovering” them so they could waste 8 years of revenue.
> 
> Science.


I don’t need no science unless it’s young earth.


----------



## Bridgestone

Test_subject said:


> How did you not have even one drop of his dripping sarcasm land on you?


HGH?  I SAID I DRANK 1 TRIPLE IPA!!!!   I'm trying.


----------



## Test_subject

RiR0 said:


> I don’t need no science unless it’s young earth.


The only “science “ that I need comes from a 2000 year old book written by desert primitives, and how to calculate powder loads for a 90 grain.


----------



## RiR0

Test_subject said:


> The only “science “ that I need comes from a 2000 year old book written by desert primitives and how to calculate powder loads for a 90 grain.


Amen brother. Fightin the good fight


----------



## Bridgestone

Test_subject said:


> The only “science “ that I need comes from a 2000 year old book written by desert primitives, and how to calculate powder loads for a 90 grain.


If you don't need no science and follow our 2000 year old book then you should remember

"It were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and he cast into the sea, than that he should offend one of these little ones."  Luke 17:2


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> If you don't need no science and follow our 2000 year old book then you should remember
> 
> "It were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and he cast into the sea, than that he should offend one of these little ones."  Luke 17:2


Sarcasm is definitely not your strong suit is it?


----------



## Test_subject

Bridgestone said:


> If you don't need no science and follow our 2000 year old book then you should remember
> 
> "It were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and he cast into the sea, than that he should offend one of these little ones."  Luke 17:2


To be fair, you can find a passage justifying pretty much anything. 

The bible as we know it is just a collection of the books that made the cut 300 years after the fact.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> I’m not gonna give @CJ any more of a headache than I already did in the other thread


Damn it, what did I miss?


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> If you don't need no science and follow our 2000 year old book then you should remember
> 
> "It were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and he cast into the sea, than that he should offend one of these little ones."  Luke 17:2


It’s talking about children that are born. 
In fact the only time the whole shit mythological text mentions death of a fetus the only penalty is a fine


----------



## Test_subject

RiR0 said:


> Sarcasm is definitely not your strong suit is it?


----------



## Bridgestone

Test_subject said:


> To be fair, you can find a passage justifying pretty much anything.
> 
> The bible as we know it is just a collection of the books that made the cut 300 years after the fact.


To be faaaair...you're right.

Why are most here defending abortion?  Outside of rape, incest or likelihood of death?


----------



## TODAY

Bridgestone said:


> To be faaaair...you're right.
> 
> Why are most here defending abortion?  Outside of rape, incest or likelihood of death?


For the gains, bro


Stem cells ain't gonna harvest themselves


----------



## CJ

Bridgestone said:


> To be faaaair...you're right.
> 
> Why are most here defending abortion?  Outside of rape, incest or likelihood of death?


I'm pro abortion, up to 10 years old. 😁


----------



## Test_subject

Bridgestone said:


> To be faaaair...you're right.
> 
> Why are most here defending abortion?  Outside of rape, incest or likelihood of death?


I’d guess that it’s because that’s what they believe?

Just a guess. I’ve been wrong before.


----------



## Bridgestone

RiR0 said:


> It’s talking about children that are born.
> In fact the only time the whole shit mythological text mentions death of a fetus the only penalty is a fine


I'm interested in that text...

All Bible translations I see refer to 'little ones'.  If you interpret that as a child 1 week old...okay.

What do have to say about the proposed abortions after delivery?


----------



## CJ

Bridgestone said:


> I'm interested in that text...
> 
> All Bible translations I see refer to 'little ones'.  If you interpret that as a child 1 week old...okay.
> 
> What do have to say about the proposed abortions after delivery?


Who cares what the bible says? If that's YOUR rules, then YOU follow them.


----------



## Bridgestone

CJ said:


> I'm pro abortion, up to 10 years old. 😁


I thought i saw a thread staring you are a single father?   If so, sarcasm noted.


----------



## Test_subject

Bridgestone said:


> I'm interested in that text...
> 
> All Bible translations I see refer to 'little ones'.  If you interpret that as a child 1 week old...okay.
> 
> What do have to say about the proposed abortions after delivery?


The what now?  That’s called “infanticide” and is already seven sorts of illegal.


----------



## CJ

Bridgestone said:


> I thought i saw a thread staring you are a single father?   If so, sarcasm noted.


No sarcasm. Some kids are assholes. 😂


----------



## lifter6973

Man, @Bridgestone, settle down, how does what others here think about abortion affect you?


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> No sarcasm. Some kids are assholes. 😂


I barely like any kids besides my daughter


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> No sarcasm. Some kids are assholes. 😂


That's not abortion, though


That's just discipline.


----------



## GSgator

This is the first time I have really thought about it seriously and we’re I would be today if things  played out differently.

When I was 16 I got my girlfriend that was the same age as me pregnant.  We all decided it would be best if we got it aborted. My parents still don’t know about it. Maybe we could have looked at adoption but at the time that didn’t even cross our minds. I did tell her I supported what ever decision she made.

There’s more scenarios than rape, incest or maybe the baby not making it at birth


----------



## Bridgestone

CJ said:


> Who cares what the bible says? If that's YOUR rules, then YOU follow them.


I care.  And I have my own rules as well.  Don't paint me as a one sided fool.

And I do follow my rules.  One of them though is trying to convince others that all life should be preserved unless shown otherwise later on.


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> I'm interested in that text...
> 
> All Bible translations I see refer to 'little ones'.  If you interpret that as a child 1 week old...okay.
> 
> What do have to say about the proposed abortions after delivery?


Well In your Bible it says Adams life began when he took his first breath. 

I have to say those are illegal.


----------



## lifter6973

Bridgestone said:


> I care.  And I have my own rules as well.  Don't paint me as a one sided fool.
> 
> And I do follow my rules.  One of them though is trying to convince others that all life should be preserved unless shown otherwise later on.


Good luck convincing others here with the opposite views as you.


----------



## CJ

I've paid for 9 abortions. If I get one more punch, then the next one is free!!!  🤗


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> Who cares what the bible says? If that's YOUR rules, then YOU follow them.


That’s it exactly. 

You want to believe in a magical sky-daddy?  That’s your right. But leave me out of that shit and leave it out of government. 

People are all riled up about communism but theocracy is way scarier.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> I've paid for 9 abortions. If I get one more punch, then the next one is free!!!  🤗


OMG even @RiR0 thinks you are going to hell.


----------



## TODAY

“Happy is the one who seizes your infants / and dashes them against the rocks.”


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> OMG even @RiR0 thinks you are going to hell.


Well thing about Levayan Satanists were atheist and don’t believe in hell, or any after life or soul or spirit


----------



## CJ

lifter6973 said:


> OMG even @RiR0 thinks you are going to hell.


That's where the fun people are anyway. I'm happy to go!!!


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> @Hughinn really framed the crying story in a fucked up light to try and throw Nissan under the bus



No I didn't. I just said he had sex while she cried. 

You all busted his balls back then.  I never did. 

Then y'all busted my balls about unle rapey B's.  When she never thought of it like that and neither did I.


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> “Happy is the one who seizes your infants / and dashes them against the rocks.”


Now I feel like I am destined for hell just for reading some of these responses.


----------



## Bridgestone

Test_subject said:


> The what now?  That’s called “infanticide” and is already seven sorts of illegal.


Don't be dense.

I would like to see in the bible where it accepts murder of unborn as a 'penalty'.


lifter6973 said:


> Good luck convincing others here with the opposite views as you.


I dont intend to.  I assumed everyone here was against intentional destruction of life in the womb.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> No I didn't. I just said he had sex while she cried.
> 
> You all busted his balls back then.  I never did.
> 
> Then y'all busted my balls about unle rapey B's.  When she never thought of it like that and neither did I.


But you literally committed rape. Like if it was now your wife could have you put in prison


----------



## CJ

Bridgestone said:


> I dont intend to.  I assumed everyone here was against intentional destruction of life in the womb.


Nope. I have more coat hangers than clothes for a reason. 😉


----------



## lifter6973

Bridgestone said:


> Don't be dense.
> 
> I would like to see in the bible where it accwpts
> 
> I dont intend to.  I assumed everyone here was against intentional destruction of life in the womb.


Don't be the guy that assumes. Uncle Rapey @Hughinn has the market on assumption cornered in this forum.


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> Don't be dense.
> 
> I would like to see in the bible where it accwpts
> 
> I dont intend to.  I assumed everyone here was against intentional destruction of life in the womb.


What life? A Clump of cells? Flies contain more living cells. You destroy more living cells when you scratch your balls


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> Nope. I have more coat hangers than clothes for a reason. 😉


Stock up while they’re cheap.


----------



## GSgator

Test_subject said:


> Stock up while they’re cheap.


I can’t find the metal ones these days


----------



## CJ

You guys are turning me into an asshole!!! 

I gotta go.  🤣


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> @Hughinn really framed the crying story in a fucked up light to try and throw Nissan under the bus



No I didn't.  I just said he did her while she was crying. 
I never gave him any shit about it. Y'all did. 
He had consent. 

So did I.  My dolly never considered it wrong.   I had consent too. 

Y'all busted both our balls over it.


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> I can’t find the metal ones these days


I can spare 100 or so.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> But you literally committed rape. Like if it was now your wife could have you put in prison


You think he has changed his colors? I doubt it. His wife should put him in prison now.
Daisy, Dotty, Dummy, whatever the fuck your name is, if you can see this go ahead and put Uncle Rapey in prison. He should not be allowed to rape you.


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> Don't be dense.
> 
> I would like to see in the bible where it accepts murder of unborn as a 'penalty'.
> 
> I dont intend to.  I assumed everyone here was against intentional destruction of life in the womb.


Exodus 21:22–23
The only thing here treated as murder is life of the wife not the fetus, 
The fetus is a fine


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> But you literally committed rape. Like if it was now your wife could have you put in prison



I think her opinion matters more than yours on the subject no?


----------



## lifter6973

Hughinn said:


> I think her opinion matters more than yours on the subject no?


No, it is a FACT you raped her.
Besides you are the guy that speaks for others all the time.


----------



## RiR0

Hughinn said:


> I think her opinion matters more than yours on the subject no?


Legally speaking?


----------



## TODAY

Biblically speaking, he's in the clear.


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> Biblically speaking, he's in the clear.


Well he's probably going by Russian law too.


----------



## Bridgestone

RiR0 said:


> What life? A Clump of cells? Flies contain more living cells. You destroy more living cells when you scratch your balls


Lmao.


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> Biblically speaking, he's in the clear.


Well she is his property and all


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> Lmao.


It’s factually correct.


----------



## TODAY

Okay but can we go back to talking about fetus smoothies, please.

The bashing hugh schtick grows tiresome


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> Well she is his property and all


Can you imagine how shitty her life is. Uncle telling her all the time what to think and if she falls out of line.......
I can envision a battered woman but now that he is gimp, this is her chance to get out.


----------



## Bridgestone

RiR0 said:


> Exodus 21:22–23
> The only thing here treated as murder is life of the wife not the fetus,
> The fetus is a fine


I see this:

22 “When men strive together and hit a pregnant woman, so that her children come out, but there is no harm, the one who hit her shall surely be fined, as the woman’s husband shall impose on him, and vhe shall pay as the wjudges determine. 23 But if there is harm,4 then you shall pay xlife for life,


----------



## Bridgestone

TODAY said:


> Okay but can we go back to talking about fetus smoothies, please.
> 
> The bashing hugh schtick grows tiresome


Recipe?


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> I see this:
> 
> 22 “When men strive together and hit a pregnant woman, so that her children come out, but there is no harm, the one who hit her shall surely be fined, as the woman’s husband shall impose on him, and vhe shall pay as the wjudges determine. 23 But if there is harm,4 then you shall pay xlife for life,


That’s not the best translation.


----------



## Bridgestone

RiR0 said:


> That’s not the best translation.


Exodus 21:22–23 — The New King James Version (NKJV)​22 “If men fight, and hurt a woman with child, so that she gives birth prematurely, yet no harm follows, he shall surely be punished accordingly as the woman’s husband imposes on him; and he shall pay as the judges determine. 23 But if any harm follows, then you shall give life for life,


Which translation do you prefer?


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> Exodus 21:22–23 — The New King James Version (NKJV)​22 “If men fight, and hurt a woman with child, so that she gives birth prematurely, yet no harm follows, he shall surely be punished accordingly as the woman’s husband imposes on him; and he shall pay as the judges determine. 23 But if any harm follows, then you shall give life for life,
> 
> 
> Which translation do you prefer?


The actual Hebrew translation 

When [two or more] parties fight, and one of them pushes a pregnant woman and a miscarriage results, but no other damage ensues, the one responsible* shall be fined according as the woman’s husband may exact, the payment to be based on reckoning.*
23
וְאִם־אָס֖וֹן יִהְיֶ֑ה וְנָתַתָּ֥ה נֶ֖פֶשׁ תַּ֥חַת נָֽפֶשׁ׃
But if other damage ensues, the penalty shall be life for life,


----------



## Hughinn

RiR0 said:


> Legally speaking?



Yes. 
I had consent.  

She pulled that on me before. She's a lightweight.  Three drinks she's all silly and giggly.  Two more she's out cold. 

A couple of mornings of waking up with me griping about Blue balls with a big ole sweaty piss hard-on because she passed out....she told me just get it anyway. 

And when it woke her up that time I remember her saying that she considered herself off the hook for the BJ I was promised because she won't do that once it's been inside. 

Nobody ever considered it what you do. 

We've been together for almost 30 years.  Shit man.  I don't know what y'all's problem is


----------



## Bridgestone

RiR0 said:


> The actual Hebrew translation
> 
> When [two or more] parties fight, and one of them pushes a pregnant woman and a miscarriage results, but no other damage ensues, the one responsible* shall be fined according as the woman’s husband may exact, the payment to be based on reckoning.*
> 23
> וְאִם־אָס֖וֹן יִהְיֶ֑ה וְנָתַתָּ֥ה נֶ֖פֶשׁ תַּ֥חַת נָֽפֶשׁ׃
> But if other damage ensues, the penalty shall be life for life,







__





						What Exodus 21:22 Says about Abortion
					

The Torah’s teaching about accidental “miscarriage” has been hotly contested concerning the value of the unborn. Is it pro-life or pro-abortion? Here are the facts. You decide.




					www.str.org
				




Interesting excerpt 

Here’s the crux of the issue: Does the Hebrew word carry the same meaning? Is it correct to presume that the miscarriage of Exodus 21:22 produces a dead child, just like an abortion? This is the single most important question that needs to be answered here. If it does, the English word “miscarriage” is the right choice. If it does not, then the picture changes dramatically.

Are we justified in assuming that the child is dead? The answer is in the original language. There’s a history of how these words are used in the Hebrew Bible, and that history is important. Let’s look at it.

I am unfamiliar with Hebrew. 

Thanks for the text.


----------



## RiR0

Bridgestone said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Exodus 21:22 Says about Abortion
> 
> 
> The Torah’s teaching about accidental “miscarriage” has been hotly contested concerning the value of the unborn. Is it pro-life or pro-abortion? Here are the facts. You decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.str.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting excerpt
> 
> Here’s the crux of the issue: Does the Hebrew word carry the same meaning? Is it correct to presume that the miscarriage of Exodus 21:22 produces a dead child, just like an abortion? This is the single most important question that needs to be answered here. If it does, the English word “miscarriage” is the right choice. If it does not, then the picture changes dramatically.
> 
> Are we justified in assuming that the child is dead? The answer is in the original language. There’s a history of how these words are used in the Hebrew Bible, and that history is important. Let’s look at it.
> 
> I am unfamiliar with Hebrew.
> 
> Thanks for the text.


The literal translation is miscarriage. 
There’s no crux.
I don’t need a Protestant to explain what is in the Torah


----------



## Nodus1

nissan11 said:


> I think whats wrong with our country is people who can't just want happiness for other people if they are different.


This is some Grade A hokey mid-day TV talk show philosophy. I think you'd be surprised by the number of people you think "can't just want happiness for other people if they are different" are actually just fine with different people being happy.



CJ said:


> I hate you all. 😖


You can hate us, but can you also just want happiness for us, please?



RiR0 said:


> @Hughinn really framed the crying story in a fucked up light to try and throw Nissan under the bus


I'm shocked by this development.



nissan11 said:


> Question:
> 
> Does anyone still have respect for the supreme court after they leaked information?


I don't know about that, but someone needs to swing, over the leak.


Test_subject said:


> I don’t see how forcing people to have children that they can’t afford/can’t take care of/don’t want etc. is improving society.
> 
> How is producing an abundance of unwanted children a net win for society?  I’m honestly interested in your reasoning.


Feeding unwanted adults to a bladed vacuum would be even better for society.



Test_subject said:


> That’s it exactly.
> 
> You want to believe in a magical sky-daddy?  That’s your right. But leave me out of that shit and leave it out of government.
> 
> People are all riled up about communism but theocracy is way scarier.


Theocracy is bad for those who won't follow the theology.
Communism fucks everyone.


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> Can you imagine how shitty her life is. Uncle telling her all the time what to think and if she falls out of line.......
> I can envision a battered woman but now that he is gimp, this is her chance to get out.



Listen man.

You can talk shit about me all you want.

Since you're too much of a coward to settle it in person and would rather hide behind a keyboard, there's nothing I can do to stop you.

But if you have any sense of honor as a man.  Don't talk shit about Dolly.

Dolly is a beauty and practically a saint. She doesn't talk bad about anybody. Ever.  She's always been very well taken care of and supported.  That's my pride and joy.

I on the other hand am a miserable sinner.   I fight, I cuss, I'm hostile.  I admit it.  I'm not proud of it.  But I can accept what I am.  I've come to accept it.

I don't expect forgiveness when my day of judgement comes.  I'm whiskey bent and hell bound if anyone is.  And I deserve what's probably coming for me.

But she doesn't.  And if I get any small drop of mercy from the Lord, it's going to be because that beautiful creature will vouch for me on the day of judgement.  I've never done her a wrong I didn't pay for 10 fold.  It's my only hope the way I see it.

She doesn't curse.  She doesn't hate. She doesn't fight.  And her heart is a gold as any human being could be.  I would never mistreat such a creature that God seen fit to put under my protection and responsibility. If not for her , and my love for her/our and her babies, my life probably would have come to a violent and bad end a long time ago.

I'm asking you, in good faith.  Not to ever defame her again.   I'm actually begging that you don't.  Because I cannot tolerate it.

So please, do us both a favor, and never again speak of her in such a way.

For the sake of us both.

Cheers.


----------



## Nodus1

The only thing this thread is missing is a healthy dose of melodrama.

EDIT: Never mind.


----------



## Hughinn

Hate on me all you want mfers


----------



## Hughinn

I'm home.
We don't trust the Man


----------



## Hughinn

I ain't no fortunate son. 

I know what war means for people like me.  Russian, Ukranian, American, vietnamese or Iraqi


----------



## Hughinn

So y'all go ahead and hate on me all y'all want. 

Enough if us southern boys dying to profit greedy rich bastards who tell us they hate us every day. 

White, Black, Brown and Yellow southern boys have bled enough for the empire.
Enough is enough already


----------



## CJ

Ok gentlemen, new day, let's go one step further today.

Can we make an attempt to keep the thread on topic today and going forward? 

There are still posts that would be better suited for the Flame Forum, or not said at all because they're not germane to the thread topic. 

I see that the thread is on the verve of becoming a shitshow again, so I ask pretty please with sugar on top, can we keep the discussion on topic. 

Love you all, mean it!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

But but but....


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> But but but....


No!!!  😁


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> Ok gentlemen, new day, let's go one step further today.
> 
> Can we make an attempt to keep the thread on topic today and going forward?
> 
> There are still posts that would be better suited for the Flame Forum, or not said at all because they're not germane to the thread topic.
> 
> I see that the thread is on the verve of becoming a shitshow again, so I ask pretty please with sugar on top, can we keep the discussion on topic.
> 
> Love you all, mean it!!!


Well hold on a second. I was occupied he last 12 hours and missed some opportunity to post. 

I have an observation for the people quoting bible verses to justify opposing abortion. 

It seems that people like to pick and choose what verses of the bible they interpret literally to defend their own personal feelings and interests. In my opinion, if you are going to pull a line from the bible and say it means what it says, you have to do that for all the other verses. And there are some pretty fucked up verses, even by UG standards. 
I come from a long line of quakers and was raised quaker until I quit attending church regularly in high school. Quakers are open minded in their bible study and let every individual form their own opinion and their own relationship with God.

It seems pretty arrogant to tell someone what something written thousands of years ago means and that your interpretation is right and someone else's is wrong. You weren't there, bro.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> *It seems pretty arrogant to tell someone what something written thousands of years ago means and that your interpretation is right and someone else's is wrong. You weren't there, bro.*


I want to elaborate on this so much my dick is hard. 
It is difficult to behave.
When you were a Quaker, did you make oatmeal?


----------



## nissan11

lifter6973 said:


> I want to elaborate on this so much my dick is hard.
> It is difficult to behave.
> When you were a Quaker, did you make oatmeal?



No, but I ate the hell out of the blueberry flavor.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> No, but I ate the hell out of the blueberry flavor.


What flavor oatmeal does Putin like?


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> What flavor oatmeal does Putin like?


Borscht flavor

Seasoned with Chechen tears


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> What flavor oatmeal does Putin like?


Excellent job of tying the discussion into the proposed theme of this thread.

Ima say cyanide flavor but he is a nice guy and a giver so he provides his favorite flavor to others.
He is less corrupt and much nicer than Biden and the Democrats and any rational person knows that Biden and the Democrats are responsible for the Ukraine-Russia war.

I want the world to know that I think Americans hate America and our leaders. I wouldn't want them to think otherwise.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> Excellent job of tying the discussion into the proposed theme of this thread.
> 
> Ima say cyanide flavor but he is a nice guy and a giver so he provides his favorite flavor to others.
> He is less corrupt and much nicer than Biden and the Democrats and any rational person knows that Biden and the Democrats are responsible for the Ukraine-Russia war.
> 
> I want the world to know that I think Americans hate America and our leaders. I wouldn't want them to think otherwise.


Mhmmm… interesting. 
Do they have oatmeal in the Ukraine


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> Mhmmm… interesting.
> Do they have oatmeal in the Ukraine



I imagine oats are grown in plentiful amounts in the Russia. I do wonder what their flavor of choice is. I bet the most popular flavor is brown sugar or peach.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> I imagine oats are grown in plentiful amounts in the Russia. I do wonder what their flavor of choice is. I bet the most popular flavor is brown sugar or peach.


----------



## Yano

Todays forecast , sunny with a chance of pain.


----------



## Yano

More on topic , on topicness


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> Todays forecast , sunny with a chance of pain.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

This is the most disturbing phone call I've ever heard in my life .... and this guy is talking to his mother .... this isn't a movie or a scene ,, this is really happening to people.


----------



## Jaya Oliviere

OMG!!! what's happening in Russia! Is it bad???😢


----------



## lifter6973

Jaya Oliviere said:


> OMG!!! what's happening in Russia! Is it bad???😢


Well its more so bad in the Ukraine you buttplug.


----------



## Jaya Oliviere

lifter6973 said:


> Well its more so bad in the Ukraine you buttplug.



Is that where Joel Biden is from or something?


----------



## 1bigun11

CJ said:


> I'm pro abortion, up to 10 years old. 😁


----------



## CJ

1bigun11 said:


> View attachment 21537


So it is written. So it shall be done.


----------



## Nodus1

Here is a pretty well-balanced and informative take on Putin's nazi propaganda. It should help put the reality on the ground, as well as Russia's tactics, in  clearer perspective.

<iframe width="400" height="500" frameborder="0" src="https://www.bbc.com/news/av-embeds/61339749/vpid/p0bxj8jn"></iframe>

(Click Vlad's picture to play video)


----------



## DeplorableCracker

Nodus1 said:


> Here is a pretty well-balanced and informative take on Putin's nazi propaganda. It should help put the reality on the ground, as well as Russia's tactics, in  clearer perspective.
> 
> <iframe width="400" height="500" frameborder="0" src="https://www.bbc.com/news/av-embeds/61339749/vpid/p0bxj8jn"></iframe>
> 
> (Click Vlad's picture to play video)



Not that I care actually, but the Azov Battalion literally wears black sun patches on their digs.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

I’m against any war where whites are killing whites for jewish interests


----------



## lifter6973

Don't you guys dare start thinking that just cuz Uncle Rapey has been away for a little bit that you can start stating your opinions without consequences.

That is not the way he prefers this thread to run and you will face his wrath upon return.

The only opinions you can state are the ones that fall in line with his 'facts' Any rational person understands this, so....stop being irrational.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

lifter6973 said:


> Don't you guys dare start thinking that just cuz Uncle Rapey has been away for a little bit that you can start stating your opinions without consequences.
> 
> That is not the way he prefers this thread to run and you will face his wrath upon return.
> 
> The only opinions you can state are the ones that fall in line with his 'facts' Any rational person understands this, so....stop being irrational.


You missed a perfect opportunity to use the word “unfettered”….lol


----------



## Nodus1

DeplorableCracker said:


> Not that I care actually, but the Azov Battalion literally wears black sun patches on their digs.


Umm...okay. Was that your main takeaway from the video I posted?



lifter6973 said:


> Don't you guys dare start thinking that just cuz Uncle Rapey has been away for a little bit that you can start stating your opinions without consequences.
> 
> That is not the way he prefers this thread to run and you will face his wrath upon return.
> 
> The only opinions you can state are the ones that fall in line with his 'facts' Any rational person understands this, so....stop being irrational.


Who?


----------



## DeplorableCracker

Nodus1 said:


> Umm...okay. Was that your main takeaway from the video I posted?


Just pointing out that you mentioned “Putins Nazi Propaganda”, and they’re literally wearing Nazi garb. Now why? I don’t know. They clearly aren’t NatSoc’s so I assume its all part of the show.

I’ll be honest. I don’t click on CNN, FOX, BBC etc. videos unless for some reason I’m in the mood to be incessantly lied to. Some people love it, just like some people love watching their wife get fucked by some other dude. Not my cup of tea. To each their own.

IMO the only real investigative journalism is going on in Substack, Gab, fucking 4chan etc.


----------



## Nodus1

DeplorableCracker said:


> Just pointing out that you mentioned “Putins Nazi Propaganda”, and they’re literally wearing Nazi garb. Now why? I don’t know. They clearly aren’t NatSoc’s so I assume its all part of the show.
> 
> I’ll be honest. I don’t click on CNN, FOX, BBC etc. videos unless for some reason I’m in the mood to be incessantly lied to. Some people love it, just like some people love watching their wife get fucked by some other dude. Not my cup of tea. To each their own.
> 
> IMO the only real investigative journalism is going on in Substack, Gab, fucking 4chan etc.


Yeah, I didn't say there were no nazis in Ukraine. I wouldn't have added the BBC video if it didn't bring some useful perspective to the topic. It highlights Putin's exploitation and propagandizing of nazis in Ukraine, not trying to disprove the existence of them. But I guess you would have had to watch the video to realize that.


----------



## Yano

If any one want's a good laugh and didn't catch it.

Yesterday was  Russia's victory day celebration , there were plays and festivals and parades and state functions. Well during one presentation they showed the faces of Soviet Heros of World War 2 ... and folks , it just don't get any better than this. 


Some Russian nitwit put up a pic of Bonnie and Clyde .... just WTF haaahah


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> If any one want's a good laugh and didn't catch it.
> 
> Yesterday was  Russia's victory day celebration , there were plays and festivals and parades and state functions. Well during one presentation they showed the faces of Soviet Heros of World War 2 ... and folks , it just don't get any better than this.
> View attachment 21862
> 
> Some Russian nitwit put up a pic of Bonnie and Clyde .... just WTF haaahah


You and your comic books and Russia is evil and dumb. I can pull up 1 million articles proving otherwise. That's a fact.


----------



## Nodus1

I thought Putin was waging war to prevent NATO expansion. It looks to have had the opposite effect; Finland and Sweden's application to NATO appear imminent.









						Finland is just days away from applying for NATO membership
					

The Nordic nation has been considering joining the alliance in the wake of Russia's unprovoked invasion of Ukraine.




					www.cnbc.com
				




There must have been a US coup in Finland and Sweden recently.


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> I thought Putin was waging war to prevent NATO expansion. It looks to have had the opposite effect; Finland and Sweden's application to NATO appear imminent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finland is just days away from applying for NATO membership
> 
> 
> The Nordic nation has been considering joining the alliance in the wake of Russia's unprovoked invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There must have been a US coup in Finland and Sweden recently.


More comic book crap, Russia is the villian, blah blah blah. I've got one million articles to your 1 article that definitively proves Russia is not evil and Biden, Democrats, NATO and Western Europe are all very evil.
So stop with the BS. Either debate me normally (means no resistance) or accept everything I say as truth.
Thank you.


----------



## JuiceTrain

This is still a thing...🤷🏾


----------



## Swiper.

“House passes $40 billion Ukrainian aid package”





__





						House passes $40 billion Ukrainian aid package | Fox News
					

The House of Representatives has passed a bill that provides nearly $40 billion in aid to Ukraine.




					www.foxnews.com
				





no biggie, just keep printing money and going further into debt. the American people are the suckers who are going to pay for it all.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

JuiceTrain said:


> This is still a thing...🤷🏾


For real. It's gone on long enough


----------



## Nodus1

JuiceTrain said:


> This is still a thing...🤷🏾


Yes, it's still "a thing".


----------



## lifter6973

Swiper. said:


> “House passes $40 billion Ukrainian aid package”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House passes $40 billion Ukrainian aid package | Fox News
> 
> 
> The House of Representatives has passed a bill that provides nearly $40 billion in aid to Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no biggie, just keep printing money and going further into debt. the American people are the suckers who are going to pay for it all.


I am def a fence rider when it comes to this stuff. I don't like this Ukraine package just as much as I don't like the idea of forgiving student loan debt cuz middle class America will ultimately pay for it all.


----------



## Swiper.

Swiper. said:


> “House passes $40 billion Ukrainian aid package”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House passes $40 billion Ukrainian aid package | Fox News
> 
> 
> The House of Representatives has passed a bill that provides nearly $40 billion in aid to Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no biggie, just keep printing money and going further into debt. the American people are the suckers who are going to pay for it all.



The senate now just approve the $40 billion to Ukraine to protect their sovereignty and their borders. 
the annual budget for the customs and border patrol is 4.9 billion. your government doesn’t give two shits about you.


----------



## Nodus1

Swiper. said:


> The senate now just approve the $40 billion to Ukraine to protect their sovereignty and their borders.
> the annual budget for the customs and border patrol is 4.9 billion. your government doesn’t give two shits about you.


The government, and the current administration in particular, are the worst I have ever seen. There is almost no form of protest or resistance against it which could not be justified. It's that bad.


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> The government, and the current administration in particular, are the worst I have ever seen. There is almost no form of protest or resistance against it which could not be justified. It's that bad.


----------



## Nodus1

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 24292


Strange. I posted that months ago.


----------



## CJ

Nodus1 said:


> Strange. I posted that months ago.


It happens occasionally, no idea why. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> It happens occasionally, no idea why. 🤷‍♂️


Biden.


----------



## Nodus1

Test_subject said:


> Biden.


Well, odds are...


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> Strange. I posted that months ago.





CJ said:


> It happens occasionally, no idea why. 🤷‍♂️


Oh, I see now. I was thinking that post was random. I keep forgetting about the glitch. It has happened to me a few times too.


----------



## lifter6973

Skullcrusher said:


>


Id bone all of them but especially the one in the middle.


----------



## CJ

lifter6973 said:


> Id bone all of them but especially the one in the middle.


I'd ask for proper ID first. 😬


----------



## Nodus1

lifter6973 said:


> Id bone all of them but especially the one in the middle.


Russian Roulette.  Pick the one without herpes.


----------



## Test_subject

Nodus1 said:


> Well, odds are...







Bro doesn’t even know what dimension he’s in.


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> Bro doesn’t even know what dimension he’s in.


WTF was that?!?  🤪🤪🤪😆😆😆


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> WTF was that?!?  🤪🤪🤪😆😆😆


He’s like a senile version of George W.

The look on Harris’ face is priceless.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> He’s like a senile version of George W.
> 
> The look on Harris’ face is priceless.


that was real- not altered/cut at all?  I couldnt even figure out wtf he was talking about


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> that was real- not altered/cut at all?  I couldnt even figure out wtf he was talking about


Yeah that’s not edited. I watched it and this was my face:




Even if he said it correctly, “foothills of the Himalayas” is not a single word that describes the USA.  Not a single word for starters, wrong country, wrong fucking continent… and what the hell does a mountain range in Asia have to do with the USA?  

The guy is not fit to be president.


----------



## Yano

Test_subject said:


> Bro doesn’t even know what dimension he’s in.


Yeah I sure don't want Trump and his bullshit back ,, but this fucking moron has got to go. 

I keep holding out for God to pour about 20 gallons of personality into Mitt Romney and get him likeable enough to run. He's about the only chance we got at some kind of middle of the road honest and sensible Republican right now.


----------



## nissan11




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> Yeah I sure don't want Trump and his bullshit back ,, but this fucking moron has got to go.
> 
> I keep holding out for God to pour about 20 gallons of personality into Mitt Romney and get him likeable enough to run. He's about the only chance we got at some kind of middle of the road honest and sensible Republican right now.


Unfortunately, I think Mitt Romney won’t have anywhere near enough support. He has Biden to thank for that though. 4 years of this guy will sour most Republicans to each take two big steps to the right. That scale won’t include any moderates. 

The democrats pushed their agenda too hard and it’s too extreme to the left. America doesn’t agree with that.


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Unfortunately, I think Mitt Romney won’t have anywhere near enough support. He has Biden to thank for that though. 4 years of this guy will sour most Republicans to each take two big steps to the right. That scale won’t include any moderates.
> 
> The democrats pushed their agenda too hard and it’s too extreme to the left. America doesn’t agree with that.


Yeah i think you hit the nail on the head with that for sure.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


>


Wtf did I just watch? Where’s the helicopter?


----------



## Janoy Cresva

We need to send Ukraine elentybillion more dollars. Let's prolong this war as long as possible.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ said:


> I'd ask for proper ID first. 😬


Video posted in 2014.

They have blossomed a bit in 8 years...


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> Yeah I sure don't want Trump and his bullshit back ,, but this fucking moron has got to go.
> 
> I keep holding out for God to pour about 20 gallons of personality into Mitt Romney and get him likeable enough to run. He's about the only chance we got at some kind of middle of the road honest and sensible Republican right now.



Well DeSantis has steam and although he is not middle of the road, at least he isn't Trump.

The thing is he is gonna harp on how far right he really is so in touch with the Trumper crowd but unlike Trump he will show presidential class and not talk at every press conference about how he is the best ever at whatever the subject is.

I am sure he was also point out how unlike Trump, he is in touch with reality and not trying to be a dictator.

All my opinion and also my opinion if Biden does run again and DeSantis wins GOP primary, DeSantis wins. If it is Biden vs. Trump again, Biden wins again.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Nodus1 said:


> The government, and the current administration in particular, are the worst I have ever seen. There is almost no form of protest or resistance against it which could not be justified. It's that bad.


As long as we get our country back, I don't care who's in there and how they act. This brain-dead kvnt acts like a moron, shits his pants, takes CCP money and ruins everything he touches. Total moron... Total CCP puppet/commie.


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> Well DeSantis has steam and although he is not middle of the road, at least he isn't Trump.
> 
> The thing is he is gonna harp on how far right he really is so in touch with the Trumper crowd but unlike Trump he will show presidential class and not talk at every press conference about how he is the best ever at whatever the subject is.
> 
> I am sure he was also point out how unlike Trump, he is in touch with reality and not trying to be a dictator.
> 
> All my opinion and also my opinion if Biden does run again and DeSantis wins GOP primary, DeSantis wins. If it is Biden vs. Trump again, Biden wins again.


I can totally see that ,, What a dog fight that will be between Desantis n Trump if he decides to run. Trump will have a temper tantrum of epic proportion.


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> I can totally see that ,, What a dog fight that will be between Desantis n Trump if he decides to run. Trump will have a temper tantrum of epic proportion.


I got my popcorn ready. Gonna be hard for Trump to beat DeSantis in my opinion because Desantis believes in many of the same things Trump does but he doesn't have Trump's baggage, ego and failures. 
How do you defeat someone that is basically a younger, more down with reality version of you but isn't a complete egomaniac and doesn't pine over petty shit like a child?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> I got my popcorn ready. Gonna be hard for Trump to beat DeSantis in my opinion because Desantis believes in many of the same things Trump does but he doesn't have Trump's baggage, ego and failures.
> How do you defeat someone that is basically a younger, more down with reality version of you but isn't a complete egomaniac and doesn't pine over petty shit like a child?


I’d prefer DeSantis. Ex-military have a better perspective regarding govt positions. They tend to view it as a continuation of their public service. 

With that said, it’ll be Trump as the Republican candidate. DeSantis will get his chance in 2028. He’ll serve as the Vice President. 

Trump learned his lessons and will tone it down. I’m sure he realizes that he can’t speak to the media and that speaking to the media allows them to twist his words to suit their needs. The media clearly is NOT objectionable. 

I just wish their was a mechanism to remove Biden. Let’s face it, does ANYONE really believe Biden is making the decisions? He has advisors, like all Presidents but the final decision isn’t going to Biden right now. I would love to know what bumblefucks are actually calling the shots that are pushing this country towards financial destruction.


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’d prefer DeSantis. Ex-military have a better perspective regarding govt positions. They tend to view it as a continuation of their public service.
> 
> With that said, it’ll be Trump as the Republican candidate. DeSantis will get his chance in 2028. He’ll serve as the Vice President.
> 
> Trump learned his lessons and will tone it down. I’m sure he realizes that he can’t speak to the media and that speaking to the media allows them to twist his words to suit their needs. The media clearly is NOT objectionable.
> 
> I just wish their was a mechanism to remove Biden. Let’s face it, does ANYONE really believe Biden is making the decisions? He has advisors, like all Presidents but the final decision isn’t going to Biden right now. I would love to know what bumblefucks are actually calling the shots that are pushing this country towards financial destruction.


The real power behind Biden is his fucking sister of all the whacky bullshit.  She's the one ,, oh but joeyyyyyy  .... fucking moron he is


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’d prefer DeSantis. Ex-military have a better perspective regarding govt positions. They tend to view it as a continuation of their public service.
> 
> With that said, it’ll be Trump as the Republican candidate. DeSantis will get his chance in 2028. He’ll serve as the Vice President.
> 
> Trump learned his lessons and will tone it down. I’m sure he realizes that he can’t speak to the media and that speaking to the media allows them to twist his words to suit their needs. The media clearly is NOT objectionable.
> 
> I just wish their was a mechanism to remove Biden. Let’s face it, does ANYONE really believe Biden is making the decisions? He has advisors, like all Presidents but the final decision isn’t going to Biden right now. I would love to know what bumblefucks are actually calling the shots that are pushing this country towards financial destruction.


Your name description changed.

I forgot about the military aspect, I like that as well as they seem to understand the military etc are not theirs to direct a personal agenda but rather they are meant to protect the country and its people (not saying that is what always happens).

When Trump said he was smarter than the generals, etc, I wanted to vomit. This is the kind of crap I mean when I say he is detached from reality. Not just the election stuff.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Your name description changed.
> 
> I forgot about the military aspect, I like that as well as they seem to understand the military etc are not theirs to direct a personal agenda but rather they are meant to protect the country and its people (not saying that is what always happens).
> 
> When Trump said he was smarter than the generals, etc, I wanted to vomit. This is the kind of crap I mean when I say he is detached from reality. Not just the election stuff.


Eh. I’d have to look back at that exact quote. The media infamously clipped his quotes, removing context from what he actually said. 

But Trump does say a lot of dumb stuff. He needs the same crew of “fact checkers” that Biden has that tell us “what the President meant from that quote was….”


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Eh. I’d have to look back at that exact quote. The media infamously clipped his quotes, removing context from what he actually said.
> 
> But Trump does say a lot of dumb stuff. He needs the same crew of “fact checkers” that Biden has that tell us “what the President meant from that quote was….”


Yeah, that vid @Test_subject showed was weird.


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I just wish their was a mechanism to remove Biden.


There is — but it would leave Harris in charge. That’s a hell of a dice roll. 

Biden has at least been ineffectual and his wishy-washiness has kept the more rabid faction of the party at bay because he can’t get shit done.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> There is — but it would leave Harris in charge. That’s a hell of a dice roll.
> 
> Biden has at least been ineffectual and his wishy-washiness has kept the more rabid faction of the party at bay because he can’t get shit done.


Leads me to wonder if anyone can get anything done. The two parties want to show each other up so much they rarely get shit accomplished.
You would think, with house majority + senate majority + presidency that one side could get more through but nope. At least there are still checks and balances though even if sometimes things don't get done because one party wants to show up the other.


----------



## Nodus1

Rot-Iron66 said:


> As long as we get our country back, I don't care who's in there and how they act. This brain-dead kvnt acts like a moron, shits his pants, takes CCP money and ruins everything he touches. Total moron... Total CCP puppet/commie.


This. I don't care if it's a Trump/Satan ticket. It will be better than what we have in there now.

That said, the correct answer to the puzzle is DeSantis.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Wtf did I just watch? Where’s the helicopter?


Its a loooong ways away. I watched it on a computer and could see the explosion from the rocket and the helicopter falling into the trees


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> Its a loooong ways away. I watched it on a computer and could see the explosion from the rocket and the helicopter falling into the trees


Ok. If you say so. Russia probably has oh… another 10,000 circa 1960 helicopters just like that. 

I wonder what that stinger missile cost the good people of the UK. Probably a $500,000 to $1 million. The maker of that missile is the only one that benefits.


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. If you say so. Russia probably has oh… another 10,000 circa 1960 helicopters just like that.
> 
> I wonder what that stinger missile cost the good people of the UK. Probably a $500,000 to $1 million. The maker of that missile is the only one that benefits.


They’re about 120k a piece, I believe. Not cheap in any case.


----------



## Bro Bundy

put a bullet in zelensky and lets call it a day


----------



## Bro Bundy

that cocksucker had time to meet with ben stiller....


----------



## Joliver

I bumped the covid thread, but I wouldn't be a complete asshole unless I bumped this one. 

Things about to kick off between Serbia (Russian aligned) and Kosovo (US aligned). Air raids sirens went off in northern Kosovo. Shots fired on the admin line with a serb casualty.


----------

